# TV Series - What Are You Watching?



## stokie_93 (Sep 22, 2016)

I've just finished watching Dexter on Netflix, 8 series and 1 year later (I've watched other things inbetween) I was so disappointed by the ending :mmm:

I've also watched all of Breaking Bad (Still the best thing i've watched) & it's spin off Better Call Saul.

Started watching Stranger Things last night as people at work had raved on and after 2 episodes I can't wait to watch it again?

What's everyone else watching at the moment and what series have you enjoyed previously?


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 22, 2016)

Narcos. Its incredible, and the fact so much of it is based on real life is even more amazing.

Also, love suits and havent missed an episode. Plan on watching In The Night Of soon too.


----------



## stokie_93 (Sep 22, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Narcos. Its incredible, and the fact so much of it is based on real life is even more amazing.

Also, love suits and havent missed an episode. Plan on watching In The Night Of soon too.
		
Click to expand...

Narcos is on my list.

Watching Stranger Things with the missus so may watch Narcos on my own.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 22, 2016)

Watching I Zombie in Netflix. Give it a go, really impressed


----------



## BesCumber (Sep 22, 2016)

Past:
Fringe (best ever)
All the 24's
Alcatraz (wasted potential)
Breaking Bad 

Present:
The Last Ship
Containment
Blacklist (excellent)
Walking Dead

And to keep the British end up; Dr Who and Sherlock when they're on.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 22, 2016)

orange is the new black was ok, homeland, the killing, i enjoyed Narcos to date, but hasnt grabbed the Mrs attention well.


----------



## stokie_93 (Sep 22, 2016)

Rooter said:



			orange is the new black was ok, homeland, the killing, i enjoyed Narcos to date, but hasnt grabbed the Mrs attention well.
		
Click to expand...

love Orange is the new black, definitely a guilty pleasure


----------



## Rooter (Sep 22, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			love Orange is the new black, definitely a guilty pleasure 

Click to expand...

i love the theme music! Its really catchy! 'The animals, the animals...' bet thats going round your head now!!


----------



## stokie_93 (Sep 22, 2016)

Rooter said:



			i love the theme music! Its really catchy! 'The animals, the animals...' bet thats going round your head now!!
		
Click to expand...

for god sake 

I like the young latina girl :thup:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 22, 2016)

Blacklist
Elementary
Blindspot (still not sure if I like it or not)

I try not to get too involved with too many of these series as they can tie up a lot of your time, 24 episodes in a series etc. At least if you record or do them on catch up then you can miss the adverts and it works out at 42 minutes per time.

If you are looking for comedies:

Brooklyn Nine Nine
Big Bang Theory
Modern Family
Parks & Recreation


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 22, 2016)

On TV I record or watch

Suits (By far my favorite) Series just finished
The Last Ship
NCIS (Original)
NCIS LA
NCIS New Orleans
Rosewood
Blindspot
Walking Dead
Red Dwarf (When it starts again)

On Amazon Prime
Mr Robot (A bit of  mind f, but worth watching)
Lucifer
Bosch
Vikings
The Grand Tour (When it starts)


----------



## jaymays (Sep 22, 2016)

Narcos


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 22, 2016)

Ray Donovan, Sopranos, Teachers, Scrubs, the Lakes. 1+2 series of the wire. Are all favourites of mine


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 22, 2016)

Sky are promoting a new start up, Westworld. Based on the film. I'm going to give it a go.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 22, 2016)

Still haven't got round to watching the last series of blacklist yet.

Taped the last ship - is it any good?


----------



## Rooter (Sep 22, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Taped
		
Click to expand...

Dad, is that you?! Taped? really? its 2016!


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 22, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Still haven't got round to watching the last series of blacklist yet.

Taped the last ship - is it any good?
		
Click to expand...




Rooter said:



			Dad, is that you?! Taped? really? its 2016!
		
Click to expand...

Betamax probably...


----------



## BesCumber (Sep 22, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Sky are promoting a new start up, Westworld. Based on the film. I'm going to give it a go.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, looks like my type of thing. 



Liverbirdie said:



			Still haven't got round to watching the last series of blacklist yet.

Taped the last ship - is it any good?
		
Click to expand...

Its not bad. 
I'd read the book, so to be honest I wasn't quite sure to start with, but I stuck with it, and quite pleased I did. Better than a lot of the garbage about imvvho.


----------



## Reemul (Sep 22, 2016)

Stranger Things, 2 episodes, loving it.

On to season 2 of Breaking Bad

Luke Cage next week, hope it's as good as Daredevil.


----------



## stokie_93 (Sep 22, 2016)

Reemul said:



			Stranger Things, 2 episodes, loving it.

On to season 2 of Breaking Bad

Luke Cage next week, hope it's as good as Daredevil.
		
Click to expand...

make sure you stick with Breaking Bad, series 4, 5 & 6 are probably the best bit of TV i've ever seen.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 22, 2016)

Bake Off.  And well done Mary for not prostituting yourself for Channel 4's DIRTY MONEY UNLIKE YOU HOLLYWOOD YOU MONEY GRABBING SELLOUT!!! 

 Also Grange Hill, I hope Zammo pulls through and kicks the habit.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 22, 2016)

Reemul said:



			Stranger Things, 2 episodes, loving it.

On to season 2 of Breaking Bad

Luke Cage next week, hope it's as good as Daredevil.
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to Luke Cage. Both series of Daredevil and the first series of Jessica Jones were excellent. 

Thank God for Netflix at the moment. Hardly any series running live that have much interest at the moment.


----------



## drewster (Sep 22, 2016)

Enjoyed Lost, Falling Skies and Heroes

Loved Dexter.

Waiting for the next series of Fortitude

Not sure what I want to try next. Sounds like Narcos is the way to go ??


----------



## drewster (Sep 22, 2016)

Forgot to mention Battlestar Galactica, what a brilliant remake that was !!!!


----------



## stokie_93 (Sep 22, 2016)

drewster said:



			Enjoyed Lost, Falling Skies and Heroes

Loved Dexter.
		
Click to expand...

Loved it up until about the 7th Series. 

Found the ending rather disappointing too!


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 22, 2016)

drewster said:



			Enjoyed Lost, Falling Skies and Heroes

Loved Dexter.

Waiting for the next series of Fortitude

Not sure what I want to try next. Sounds like Narcos is the way to go ??
		
Click to expand...

Cannot begin to explain how good Narcos is!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 22, 2016)

Narcos season 2.
Quality viewing.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 22, 2016)

Gomorrah is also excellent.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 22, 2016)

Have watched 5 episodes of Stranger Things, really enjoying it.

Lucifer was pretty good in a quirky way.

The Man in The High Castle was the best thing I've watched in the last year. Great stuff.


----------



## Big D 88 (Sep 22, 2016)

Me and the missus have been watching Finding Carter which has been quite good, if not slightly unrealistic.


----------



## SteveJay (Sep 22, 2016)

Just don't get Breaking Bad.....is it trying to be a comedy? Gave up after half a dozen episodes.


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 22, 2016)

SteveJay said:



			Just don't get Breaking Bad.....is it trying to be a comedy? Gave up after half a dozen episodes.
		
Click to expand...

Terrible decision. Incredible in the later seasons


----------



## guest100718 (Sep 22, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Narcos. Its incredible, and the fact so much of it is based on real life is even more amazing.

Also, love suits and havent missed an episode. Plan on watching In The Night Of soon too.
		
Click to expand...

Great program. Plenty of license with the truth though.


----------



## Midnight (Sep 22, 2016)

Gomorrah- loved it.

The night of- on episode 6 at the moment, worth watching.


----------



## guest100718 (Sep 22, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Terrible decision. Incredible in the later seasons
		
Click to expand...

[video=youtube;zIom3LSbB0I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIom3LSbB0I[/video]


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 22, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Dad, is that you?! Taped? really? its 2016!
		
Click to expand...




Hobbit said:



			Betamax probably...
		
Click to expand...

Well with sky plus, you can't put your tapes in nice faux tape holders that look like books, and make you look dead intelligent, like!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 22, 2016)

Midnight said:



			Gomorrah- loved it.

The night of- on episode 6 at the moment, worth watching.
		
Click to expand...

I nearly didn't watch it because of the subtitles,but it actually makes it better.


----------



## Midnight (Sep 22, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			I nearly didn't watch it because of the subtitles,but it actually makes it better.
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree mate, but everything about I like. The music is great and looking forward to it coming back on.


----------



## guest100718 (Sep 22, 2016)

drewster said:



			Forgot to mention Battlestar Galactica, what a brilliant remake that was !!!!
		
Click to expand...

good stat, strange ending


----------



## wrighty1874 (Sep 23, 2016)

Just finished American Odyssey. Great series . Currently watching  Better Call Saul S2.Not a patch on Breaking Bad.The Night Of was a great view also.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 24, 2016)

Rewatched Black Lagoon and Psycho Pass both superb, the latter needs the second series putting on Netflix!

New just finished Magi: The Labyrinth of Magic, as good as the show it spins off from IMO. 

I really should get a subscription to crunchyroll...


----------



## Evesdad (Sep 27, 2016)

Just finished watching Ray Donavon. Loved it. As for breaking bad, watched the first two series but just couldn't get into it so gave up. Watched all the walking dead but interest has started to wain, maybe the new series will perk it up. Love the Nordic noir, the killing, the bridge, Arne Dahl & Borgen.


----------



## Siren (Sep 27, 2016)

Big Bang theory and Gotham are back in America and are straight  into top form
Luke Cage Friday cant wait


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 28, 2016)

Now on 3rd episode of 22.11.63 - enjoying it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 28, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Now on 3rd episode of 22.11.63 - enjoying it.
		
Click to expand...

Don't you know the ending Hugh


----------



## stokie_93 (Sep 28, 2016)

Finished Stranger Things the other night, brilliant series, was so gripped by it & all you wanted to know was what was going on!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 29, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Don't you know the ending Hugh 

Click to expand...

I might well know the ending but the journey should be interesting.


----------



## Piece (Sep 29, 2016)

Ray Donovan - magic stuff
Stranger Things - hmmm, ok.
Sons of Anarchy - great for five 5 series, then tailed off
Breaking Bad - tried twice, watching 5 episodes, gave up
House of Cards - epic
Arrow/Flash - quite good escapism
The Americans - Brilliant cold war spy series
Game of Thrones - good but not really my thing
Last Ship - OK, but too much US jingoism
Blacklist - excellent


----------



## stokie_93 (Oct 17, 2016)

Watched the first 2 series of Peaky Blinders. What a programme.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Oct 17, 2016)

Just revisiting deadwood. Mainly so the wife can understand why I have been proclaiming its excellence for the last 5 years. 

Superb television. Utterly superb.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Oct 18, 2016)

Watched the first episode of Season 1 of Black Mirror.One sick mind who thought of that.


----------



## butchercd (Oct 18, 2016)

wrighty1874 said:



			Watched the first episode of Season 1 of Black Mirror.One sick mind who thought of that.
		
Click to expand...

Sick or had some inside information? 

The series is great with some brilliant episodes, My Favorite is Fifteen Million Merits and The Entire History of You is also excellent.

Season 3 out on Netflix at the end of this month I believe.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 18, 2016)

Piece said:



			Ray Donovan - magic stuff
Stranger Things - hmmm, ok.
Sons of Anarchy - great for five 5 series, then tailed off
Breaking Bad - tried twice, watching 5 episodes, gave up
House of Cards - epic
Arrow/Flash - quite good escapism
The Americans - Brilliant cold war spy series
Game of Thrones - good but not really my thing
Last Ship - OK, but too much US jingoism
Blacklist - excellent
		
Click to expand...

Used to watch The Americans but struggled with the last series a bit. I think with American TV the fact that they normally have lots of episodes in a series is usually a good thing. But on occasions, when the series is relying on one major plot point (They are Russian spies, he is a serial killer) then you can get a bit of filler and padding and I lose interest. I think Dexter, Cold Case, Bones, Grimm, True Blood all fell into this trap as well.

Also am with you on Breaking Bad.  When it came out the first time I read the hype and watched the first 2 episodes but just could not get into it.  I always tell myself I will try again at some stage as so many people rave about it, but to be honest I suspect I won't have time to do so.

Have got The Fall lined up to watch on Sky which I am looking forwards to.  Am also enjoying Cold Feet which is a lot better than I expected it to be after such a long time off.  And does Great British Menu count as well? slight guilty pleasure.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 18, 2016)

Walking dead comes back next week!


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 18, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Walking dead comes back next week!
		
Click to expand...

I really must watch the last two episodes of the last season :O


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Oct 18, 2016)

another vote for narcos.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 18, 2016)

I've just got into Narcos, finished series 1 last week. Weird how a largely subtitled programme can be so engrossing. Bit of a lad was old Pablo.


----------



## Duckster (Oct 18, 2016)

Just finished series 2 of Narcos.  Quality TV!  Also, only just watched the first series of Happy Valley!  Brilliant!  Need to get series 2 of that.

Got Stranger Things to watch, heard mixed reviews.


----------



## Piece (Oct 18, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Used to watch The Americans but struggled with the last series a bit. I think with American TV the fact that they normally have lots of episodes in a series is usually a good thing. But on occasions, when the series is relying on one major plot point (They are Russian spies, he is a serial killer) then you can get a bit of filler and padding and I lose interest. *I think Dexter, Cold Case, Bones, Grimm, True Blood all fell into this trap as well.*

Also am with you on Breaking Bad.  When it came out the first time I read the hype and watched the first 2 episodes but just could not get into it.  I always tell myself I will try again at some stage as so many people rave about it, but to be honest I suspect I won't have time to do so.

Have got The Fall lined up to watch on Sky which I am looking forwards to.  Am also enjoying Cold Feet which is a lot better than I expected it to be after such a long time off.  And does Great British Menu count as well? slight guilty pleasure.
		
Click to expand...

You make a fair point here. Those were all series I watched for a bit, but never completed as I lost interest too.

Another series I loved was Banshee. The first series tried a bit hard, coming over all B-movie. I stuck with it, and whether it improved and/or I got used it, it was the best series I'd seen for a while.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 18, 2016)

Piece said:



			You make a fair point here. Those were all series I watched for a bit, but never completed as I lost interest too.

Another series I loved was Banshee. The first series tried a bit hard, coming over all B-movie. I stuck with it, and whether it improved and/or I got used it, it was the best series I'd seen for a while.
		
Click to expand...

Was the Opposite for me,Banshee started brilliant & the last season was a bit poor imo.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm currently watch Spotless (Netflix) pretty good. 

The Night of is next on my list.


----------



## TheDiablo (Oct 18, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			I'm currently watch Spotless (Netflix) pretty good. 

The Night of is next on my list.
		
Click to expand...

Literally just finished the last episode of The Night Of. Great drama with fantastic acting, only very slightly let down by a very far-fetched move by a character toward the end that I'm not really convinced was necessary to the plot. But it was awesome overall.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 18, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			Literally just finished the last episode of The Night Of. Great drama with fantastic acting, only very slightly let down by a very far-fetched move by a character toward the end that I'm not really convinced was necessary to the plot. But it was awesome overall.
		
Click to expand...

Nice 1 &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 18, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			Literally just finished the last episode of The Night Of. Great drama with fantastic acting, only very slightly let down by a very far-fetched move by a character toward the end that I'm not really convinced was necessary to the plot. But it was awesome overall.
		
Click to expand...

Cool, I've got that one lined up as well.  Just as soon as I've finished Midsummer Murders.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 18, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			I really must watch the last two episodes of the last season :O
		
Click to expand...

Jeez! Yeah get em watched before Monday!


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm working my way through Superstore after starting to watch it whilst in USA. Great characters, could be massively better, but it usually has one piece of brilliance (this sometimes can be visual) in it that makes it worth watching a 20 minute comedy. It got a second series, so they must think there's something in it.


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 19, 2016)

The Night Of's ending was utterly gash. Unbelievable, felt overly rushed and out of nowhere and left me feeling I'd wasted a fair bit of time watching the series. Also, the transformation of the main character is ridiculous.


----------



## DRW (Oct 19, 2016)

Andromeda, stargate sg-1. Quite like anything sci-fi.


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 19, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			The Night Of's ending was utterly gash. Unbelievable, felt overly rushed and out of nowhere and left me feeling I'd wasted a fair bit of time watching the series. Also, the transformation of the main character is ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree. The transformation was one of the main reasons for the programme! Given his not so glittering past it was no suprise. 

The actual case and outcome of the trial was completely irrelevant. It wasnt about that. 

Brilliant TV, different yes, but brilliant nonetheless. 

Breath of fresh air if you ask me


----------



## TheDiablo (Oct 19, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			I disagree. The transformation was one of the main reasons for the programme! Given his not so glittering past it was no suprise. 

The actual case and outcome of the trial was completely irrelevant. It wasnt about that. 

Brilliant TV, different yes, but brilliant nonetheless. 

Breath of fresh air if you ask me
		
Click to expand...

Agree 100%. The transformation of the characters under the circumstances they found themselves in WAS the show, not the outcome of the trial. Just 1 of which I didn't find believable but the rest were so good I can forgive it!


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 19, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			Agree 100%. The transformation of the characters under the circumstances they found themselves in WAS the show, not the outcome of the trial. Just 1 of which I didn't find believable but the rest were so good I can forgive it!
		
Click to expand...


HUGE SPOILERS ALERT



The main character's descent was just too fast paced for me. I get it's fiction but the transformation into shaved head, tattooed muscle building thug was just ridiculous. The clichÃ©d shot at the end of the broken little boy, shooting up after his ordeal was awful.


----------



## TheDiablo (Oct 19, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			HUGE SPOILERS ALERT

(removed spoiler as no need for them twice)
		
Click to expand...


That's a fair enough opinion, but tbh don't see why you continued watching after maybe 3 episodes when it was clear that was the direction the show was headed and you didnt rate it. 

The series took place over a period of about 4 months, so not really that fast paced considering the extremity of the circumstances he was in. And if you take into account what Mendie says about his past (drug abuse, violence) makes it entirely believable in my eyes. Buy hey, to each their own. :thup:


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 19, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			That's a fair enough opinion, but tbh don't see why you continued watching after maybe 3 episodes when it was clear that was the direction the show was headed and you didnt rate it. 

The series took place over a period of about 4 months, so not really that fast paced considering the extremity of the circumstances he was in. And if you take into account what Mendie says about his past (drug abuse, violence) makes it entirely believable in my eyes. Buy hey, to each their own. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Was gonna say, I think the incident was at the end of October and the trial was in like march.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Oct 19, 2016)

Waiting for the second episode of The Missing to start.Looks like being another cracker.


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 19, 2016)

Just started watching Narcos. Much better now I've found a stream with subtitles &#128512;


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 20, 2016)

spongebob59 said:



			Just started watching Narcos. Much better now I've found a stream with subtitles &#62976;
		
Click to expand...


:rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 20, 2016)

Started to watch Band of Brothers again 

One of the best drama series I have seen


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 20, 2016)

Watching Life on Mars again. Excellent


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 21, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Started to watch Band of Brothers again 

One of the best drama series I have seen
		
Click to expand...

*The best.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 21, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Started to watch Band of Brothers again 

One of the best drama series I have seen
		
Click to expand...

Got it on dvd, brilliant.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 25, 2016)

New series of Big Bang Theory started last week with a cracker of an episode.

They have started advertising the new series of The Blacklist, Nov 4th.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 25, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			New series of Big Bang Theory started last week with a cracker of an episode.

They have started advertising the new series of The Blacklist, Nov 4th.
		
Click to expand...

Can't wait for the Blacklist. 
Redington is the man.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 25, 2016)

He certainly is. I love Aram as well. Ironically the character that annoys me most is Elizabeth. Was it wrong to cheer when she was shot last series?


----------



## User62651 (Oct 25, 2016)

wrighty1874 said:



			Waiting for the second episode of The Missing to start.Looks like being another cracker.
		
Click to expand...

1st episode was very tense, thought the second episode fell back somewhat but plot thick already and brewing nicely and we'll see how ep3 goes.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 26, 2016)

Anyone watch the season opener of The Walking Dead? 

Some of the most brutal TV I've ever seen.


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 26, 2016)

Aztecs27 said:



			Anyone watch the season opener of The Walking Dead? 

Some of the most brutal TV I've ever seen.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I'm hoping the rest of the season won't be quite that brutal!!!


----------



## GB72 (Oct 26, 2016)

Aztecs27 said:



			Anyone watch the season opener of The Walking Dead? 

Some of the most brutal TV I've ever seen.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that was pretty vicious stuff. Got a feeling that this series is going to be brutal.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 26, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Yes, that was pretty vicious stuff. Got a feeling that this series is going to be brutal.
		
Click to expand...

Yep - unfortunately Negan is not a very nice man in the comics. I don't think they will be able to go as far as they do in the comics, but if they even loosely follow it, it'll be pretty bad!


----------



## wrighty1874 (Oct 26, 2016)

Hopefully it picks up this week. Not a patch on first series after 2 episodes.



maxfli65 said:



			1st episode was very tense, thought the second episode fell back somewhat but plot thick already and brewing nicely and we'll see how ep3 goes.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 26, 2016)

I gave up on the Walking dead. 
started off well,but got boring after a while. 
Still very popular tho so probably just me.


----------



## londonlewis (Oct 27, 2016)

House of lies. 

Don Cheadle 
Kirsten Bell 

Enjoyable watch.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 27, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			1st episode was very tense, thought the second episode fell back somewhat but plot thick already and brewing nicely and we'll see how ep3 goes.
		
Click to expand...


ep3 was excellent ,just hope ep4 is as good.


----------



## Piece (Oct 28, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			I gave up on the Walking dead. 
started off well,but got boring after a while. 
Still very popular tho so probably just me.
		
Click to expand...

Showing my complete ignorance...is the series more than just zombies? I really hate zombie stuff, hence the question. If not, I may give it a twirl.


----------



## Piece (Oct 28, 2016)

Running through Daredevil season two on Netflix. Second series a touch better than the first me thinks.

Narcos and Westworld next.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 28, 2016)

Piece said:



			Showing my complete ignorance...is the series more than just zombies? I really hate zombie stuff, hence the question. If not, I may give it a twirl.
		
Click to expand...

I just got bored of seeing them kill zombies tbh. 
You're in for a right treat with Narcos. 
Season 1&2 were both quality.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 30, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			That's a fair enough opinion, but tbh don't see why you continued watching after maybe 3 episodes when it was clear that was the direction the show was headed and you didnt rate it. 

The series took place over a period of about 4 months, so not really that fast paced considering the extremity of the circumstances he was in. And if you take into account what Mendie says about his past (drug abuse, violence) makes it entirely believable in my eyes. Buy hey, to each their own. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ok I've just finished it.
Who killed her?


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 30, 2016)

Just started a new Netflix series called 'designated survivor' starring Kiefer Sutherland. Really enjoyed the first two episodes


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 30, 2016)

New Blacklist starts on Friday &#128588;


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 14, 2016)

Anyone watched the 1st series of "The Young Pope ", too much Italian dialog with no subtitles , but interesting and a bit different.


----------



## user2010 (Nov 14, 2016)

Re-runs of the Goldbergs on C4 mornings.......think of The Wonder Years but funnier.:thup:


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 14, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Anyone watched the 1st series of "The Young Pope ", too much Italian dialog with no subtitles , but interesting and a bit different.
		
Click to expand...

Oddly I'm watching it right now!

Have you downloaded it from a dodgy site? That's the only reason you'd be missing the subtitles.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 14, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Oddly I'm watching it right now!

Have you downloaded it from a dodgy site? That's the only reason you'd be missing the subtitles.
		
Click to expand...

I'll check that out, i streamed it using a fire stick, it give you lots of sites to pick from. Ciao.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 14, 2016)

The new series of The Blacklist has started really strongly.

New series of Blindspot starts this week. I'm not sure if it's that good but hopefully this series will kick on. I stuck with the first series but I wasn't entirely convinced.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 14, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The new series of The Blacklist has started really strongly.

New series of Blindspot starts this week. I'm not sure if it's that good but hopefully this series will kick on. I stuck with the first series but I wasn't entirely convinced.
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't get into Blindspot,gave up after about 3ep.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Nov 14, 2016)

Designated Survivor is going well after 6 episodes.Deep Water on  BBC 4 is another good one based on real events on Bondi  beach. Occupied is another good one on Netflix.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 14, 2016)

Anyone seen Bllodline on Netflix? 
Might give that a try. 
Need something new to watch & nothings really appealing.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 14, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			I couldn't get into Blindspot,gave up after about 3ep.
		
Click to expand...

I can understand that. I kept thinking I'll give it one more week and just stuck with it. I'll be more ruthless this time around.


----------



## TonyN (Nov 14, 2016)

Was working my way through Walking dead but every time I get 3/4 way through a series sky pull the box set. Did it with GOT as well.

Best box set I've watched entirely was sons of anarchy. Better than Breaking bad despite the soft ending. 7 long seasons in about 6 weeks.  I Smashed it on leave. 

Currently I'm on Westworld. Slow at the moment but the last episode ended with quite a good lead.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 14, 2016)

Agree how annoying it is when a box set is pulled. Half way through season 2 of Ray Donovan when they pulled it. Just started Blacklist. So far so could but fear it could get a bit formulaic. Loving the latest series of walking dead


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 14, 2016)

Goliath on Amazon is really good... Billy Bob Thornton plays the lead and is really good !


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 14, 2016)

currently we have on record missing, humans  and westworld 
eagerly waiting for the next series of Vikings 
and mrs Radd is waiting for Blindspot ,not my thing though.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 14, 2016)

Piece said:



			Showing my complete ignorance...is the series more than just zombies? I really hate zombie stuff, hence the question. If not, I may give it a twirl.
		
Click to expand...

It's not about zombies, they're just window dressing. It's all about the people.


----------



## Odvan (Nov 14, 2016)

Did anybody watch that 'NW' on BBC2 tonight? Read the synopsis and it interested me but forgot to set the bloody reminder. I'll catch up with it if it was decent?


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 14, 2016)

The Crown has been surprisingly good and extremely well made.

Still giving Westworld a chance but it's very slow going.


----------



## Val (Nov 14, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Anyone seen Bllodline on Netflix? 
Might give that a try. 
Need something new to watch & nothings really appealing.
		
Click to expand...

Yip, enjoyed it


----------



## Val (Nov 14, 2016)

We're currently on Season 3 of Power. First season was a bit of a slow burner then I'm kicked off. Really enjoying it


----------



## chrisg (Nov 14, 2016)

Recently finished Banshee, all 4 series, all excellent, best thing I've watched in ages.

Going to start series 2 of Narco's next, series 1 was great.


----------



## stokie_93 (Nov 15, 2016)

Started Luther this weekend, enjoying it thus far.


----------



## MarkZ91 (Nov 15, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			currently we have on record missing, humans and westworld 
eagerly waiting for the next series of Vikings 
and mrs Radd is waiting for Blindspot ,not my thing though.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, Westworld is a really stunning show, I'm a big fan of it.


----------



## jusme (Nov 15, 2016)

Planet earth (2nd series now) is simply stunning! Not usually my type of thing but watching just a few moments of that has me gripped. Just simply beautiful to watch


----------



## Piece (Nov 15, 2016)

chrisg said:



			Recently finished Banshee, all 4 series, all excellent, best thing I've watched in ages.

Going to start series 2 of Narco's next, series 1 was great.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, Banshee was brilliant.

6 episodes in on Narcos series 1. Marvellous!

Wading through Supernatural series 11 too.


----------



## Midnight (Nov 25, 2016)

Just started watching Designated Survivor, enjoyable so far.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 10, 2016)

Watched season 1 of Luther. 
Well worth a watch.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 10, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Watched season 1 of Luther. 
Well worth a watch.
		
Click to expand...

Probably the best one. Cracking show, tiring to watch though. Very intense.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 10, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Probably the best one. Cracking show, tiring to watch though. Very intense.
		
Click to expand...

Alice is a brilliant character,her relationship with Luther is very strange.


----------



## palindromicbob (Dec 13, 2016)

Aztecs27 said:



			Anyone watch the season opener of The Walking Dead? 

Some of the most brutal TV I've ever seen.
		
Click to expand...

I had though this until I started binge watching Vikings.  There is one particularly brutal execution that springs to mind.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 13, 2016)

I gave up on Vikings because it was just too brutal. From someone who loves GoT that is saying something.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 13, 2016)

Enjoying the new series of The Blacklist, hoping that Elizabeth will become less whiney though. Some good threads unfolding, what happens to Mr Kaplan in particular.

New series of Elementary starts tonight.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Anyone watch camping? Quite stupidly funny at first, decended into absolute ludicrously by the end. Nuts


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 13, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Enjoying the new series of The Blacklist, hoping that Elizabeth will become less whiney though. Some good threads unfolding, what happens to Mr Kaplan in particular.

New series of Elementary starts tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Never really fancied Elementary,any good?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 13, 2016)

I like it. It's not essential viewing but it is very decent, a bit quirky and consistently  7/10. That maybe doesn't sound like a great recommendation but I'd say it is worth a watch.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 14, 2016)

When down in Devon last week - me and Mrs SILH watched _Bleak House _(all 8 hrs 30mins) - brilliant, magnificent!!


----------



## wrighty1874 (Dec 15, 2016)

Watching In Plain Light at the minute,  didn't realise it was shot in Uddingston where I went to school when I lived in Bothwell back in the early seventies. True story about a serial murderer and rapist.Worth a watch.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 15, 2016)

wrighty1874 said:



			Watching In Plain Light at the minute,  didn't realise it was shot in Uddingston where I went to school when I lived in Bothwell back in the early seventies. True story about a serial murderer and rapist.Worth a watch.
		
Click to expand...

As an aside - I watched the film NEDS when it was on a few weeks back.  Set in about 1972 I think, seeing the main character getting the belt as an 11yr old brought back painful memories. In fact the whole film was steeped in real flashback memories for me - mostly stuff that my parents made great efforts to keep me away from and I made great efforts (mostly successful) to keep out of - but was well aware of.  The school used was Lourdes in Cardonald and it looks just like my first secondary school.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 15, 2016)

We have started Breaking Bad again. Watched it about 2 years ago, so have forgotten enough to be able to watch it again! Its just as good as the first time round!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 15, 2016)

wrighty1874 said:



			Watching In Plain Light at the minute,  didn't realise it was shot in Uddingston where I went to school when I lived in Bothwell back in the early seventies. True story about a serial murderer and rapist.Worth a watch.
		
Click to expand...

Very good, very sinister. The lead nasty bloke is very creepy, he has got under my skin. Looking forward to the last episode next week. The lead copper, Douglas Henshall, is always very watchable as well. He was excellent in Shetland.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Very good, very sinister. The lead nasty bloke is very creepy, he has got under my skin. Looking forward to the last episode next week. The lead copper, Douglas Henshall, is always very watchable as well. He was excellent in Shetland.
		
Click to expand...

I was only about 10 at the time and still remember everyone being terrified . We had new locks and bolts fitted to doors and windows. My older sister actually knew him as they went to the same  local dance hall. Most girls were not allowed to go out alone at night. 
 Seemingly he practised his shooting on a cow in a farmers field not far from where we stayed.
A few years later my wife's aunt and uncle bought the bungalow in Uddingston were the Smart family were murdered.
Strange coincidence was their surname name is Watt , the same name as the family Manual murdered in Burnside.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 16, 2016)

Just finished watching Narcos.
Really enjoyable.
Any suggestions for another box set to get into. Tend to enjoy things like breaking bad, 24, the wire etc.
Am considering peaky blinders as I've heard that was good.


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 16, 2016)

spongebob59 said:



			Just finished watching Narcos.
Really enjoyable.
Any suggestions for another box set to get into. Tend to enjoy things like breaking bad, 24, the wire etc.
Am considering peaky blinders as I've heard that was good.
		
Click to expand...

If you don't mind something that starts pretty easy and gets darker. Try Person of Interest, really enjoyable watch nice and easy for the first 2 seasons. Then gradually gets darker. I've still to watch the fifth and final season


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 16, 2016)

spongebob59 said:



			Just finished watching Narcos.
Really enjoyable.
Any suggestions for another box set to get into. Tend to enjoy things like breaking bad, 24, the wire etc.
Am considering peaky blinders as I've heard that was good.
		
Click to expand...

Prison Break
Luther
Blacklist
Banshee


----------



## wrighty1874 (Dec 16, 2016)

The Bridge and The Killing both worth watching.Designated Survivor has just completed and that is another gem from Netflix.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 28, 2016)

Watched ITVs crime drama "In Plain Sight" 

It's about serial killer Peter Manuel who committed murders in Scotland in the late fifties. 

Excellent, well worth a watch.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 28, 2016)

Sawtooth, I agree that was very good.

Anyone recorded the agatha Christie from the last two nights, don't bother watching it. Two hours I'll never get back. Huge disappointment.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 28, 2016)

Miami Vice - the box set.  Excellent Christmas present ..... I had to buy myself.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 28, 2016)

Just started watching _The OA _on Netflix - no idea what it's about but will stick with it for a few episodes


----------



## Odvan (Dec 28, 2016)

Am half way through watchin' Peaky Blinders and very much enjoying it.


----------



## Fish (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm up to date now with *Blacklist* on NowTV but I watch it after it's been shown so I don't have any adverts, I've got a few episodes left of *Scandal* to watch, a few episodes of *Twisted* left, I'm also up to date with *Blindspot* and I'm really enjoying *Conviction*.  Might drop back onto Amazon to watch more of *Lucifer* but I can't remember where I got to.....I thought *Bosch* was brilliant and can't wait for a 2nd series, also *Billions* which I think comes back in February. 

Must say we absolutely battered *West Wing* and watched multiple episodes back to back.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 28, 2016)

Fish, what do you think of Blindspot? I keep watching it but it is only a 7 out of 10 for me. Okay but no more. I keep waiting for it to really take off but it never quite does.

I love the Blacklist and perhaps the problem is Blindspot is compared against it in my head. I'm 50-50 whether to stick with it or give up.


----------



## Fish (Dec 28, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Fish, what do you think of Blindspot? I keep watching it but it is only a 7 out of 10 for me. Okay but no more. I keep waiting for it to really take off but it never quite does.

I love the Blacklist and perhaps the problem is Blindspot is compared against it in my head. I'm 50-50 whether to stick with it or give up.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's dangerous to compare sometimes as everything has a slightly different edge to suit your pallet, I've liked all of those I've mentioned BUT, at times they all lose their way slightly in the middle but then pull it back later on, this is why we flit about and leave some for a while as they can become a little repetitive, Blacklist drifted a bit too much for me rather than keeping on track to how it started, it became too much about her and who the father was and the baby being kidnapped etc, same with Blindspot, it drifted away from the tattoos and those threats being worked out and is now dragging it heals a little with her brother and other agenda's.  Some good programmes that start really well just go on a little too long at times, it's as though they try to fill 22 episodes per series come what may which leads to some nothing episodes in the middle.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 28, 2016)

Could you recommend a small mini series to watch? 

Just finished season 1 of the Exorcist which was pretty damn good, We are looking for something that we can watch whilst we wait for that to come back on. Preferably something already finished and either on Sky or Netflix.

There are so many to choose from and we've really only seen a few including Breaking Bad which is the gold standard as far as I am concerned.


----------



## xcore (Dec 28, 2016)

True detective s1


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 28, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Could you recommend a small mini series to watch? 

Just finished season 1 of the Exorcist which was pretty damn good, We are looking for something that we can watch whilst we wait for that to come back on. Preferably something already finished and either on Sky or Netflix.

There are so many to choose from and we've really only seen a few including Breaking Bad which is the gold standard as far as I am concerned.
		
Click to expand...

Fortitude
The Following
True Detective Season 1 
Strike Back


----------



## Fish (Dec 28, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Could you recommend a small mini series to watch?
		
Click to expand...

Wenger Part 2 (2006-2016) you won't watch a quicker mini series than that :whoo:


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 28, 2016)

Fish said:



			Wenger Part 2 (2006-2016) you won't watch a quicker mini series than that :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Fish you are comedy gold mate.

The funniest thing yet will be when the wheels come off at Chelsea )


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 28, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Fortitude
The Following
True Detective Season 1 
Strike Back
		
Click to expand...

Ok ran list past other half.

She's already seen season 1 Fortitude. 

The Following got a bit ridiculous and too violent for her taste.

True Detective is very good so I hear but she gave up watching it for silly reasons really. Can't stand one of the lead actors and the accents of all things. I haven't seen any of it yet myself.

Might take a look at Strike Back but from what I know it's probably not her cup of tea :-(


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 28, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Ok ran list past other half.

She's already seen season 1 Fortitude. 

The Following got a bit ridiculous and too violent for her taste.

True Detective is very good so I hear but she gave up watching it for silly reasons really. Can't stand one of the lead actors and the accents of all things. I haven't seen any of it yet myself.

Might take a look at Strike Back but from what I know it's probably not her cup of tea :-(
		
Click to expand...

The Tunnel both series are very good 
Mad Dogs


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 28, 2016)

Just spent the day watching Life on Mars (both series). Fantastic


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 28, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



*Fortitude*
The Following
True Detective Season 1 
Strike Back
		
Click to expand...

You recommend Fortitude then LP? What would you compare it to? 

Sky have given me 3 months free Boxsets and was looking through and it caught my eye but wasnt sure whether to go for it or not.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 28, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			You recommend Fortitude then LP? What would you compare it to? 

Sky have given me 3 months free Boxsets and was looking through and it caught my eye but wasnt sure whether to go for it or not.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not actually sure what I would compare it to tbh - it's prob closest to Twin Peaks or maybe The Killing ( another good series ) 

Very dark series with some great acting - really enjoyed it


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 28, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm not actually sure what I would compare it to tbh - it's prob closest to Twin Peaks or maybe The Killing ( another good series ) 

Very dark series with some great acting - really enjoyed it
		
Click to expand...

Cool, thanks. Rate most of your other shouts so probs a similar taste. Cast looks fantastic too so will give it a shot.


----------



## Fish (Dec 28, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			You recommend Fortitude then LP? What would you compare it to? 

Sky have given me 3 months free Boxsets and was looking through and it caught my eye but wasnt sure whether to go for it or not.
		
Click to expand...

I watched about 3 episodes and binned it, not for me...


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 28, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Could you recommend a small mini series to watch? 

Just finished season 1 of the Exorcist which was pretty damn good, We are looking for something that we can watch whilst we wait for that to come back on. Preferably something already finished and either on Sky or Netflix.

There are so many to choose from and we've really only seen a few including Breaking Bad which is the gold standard as far as I am concerned.
		
Click to expand...

I really liked 'The Five' on Sky1


----------



## Fish (Dec 28, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			I really liked 'The Five' on Sky1
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I forgot I had recently watched that also, good shout.


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 28, 2016)

Fish said:



			I watched about 3 episodes and binned it, not for me...
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Fish. Other than Billions I didnt rate any of the ones you mentioned so probs got some dissimilar tastes (nothing wrong with that!) Hopefully means I might like Fortitude.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 28, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			I really liked 'The Five' on Sky1
		
Click to expand...

I'd forgotten about this,even though I also thought it was excellent &#129300;. 
I'd definitely recommend it.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 28, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			I really liked 'The Five' on Sky1
		
Click to expand...

HID watched that one without telling me   and she said it was good.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 28, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			HID watched that one without telling me   and she said it was good.
		
Click to expand...

That's bang out of order.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Dec 28, 2016)

Just starting to watch Mad Men. Hasn't really gripped me but only 20 mins in.


----------



## richart (Dec 28, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Watched ITVs crime drama "In Plain Sight" 

It's about serial killer Peter Manuel who committed murders in Scotland in the late fifties. 

Excellent, well worth a watch.
		
Click to expand...

 Find it difficult to get round the detective was also the lead in Shetland, which I preferred.

The real life detective in 'In Plain Sight, solved every murder case he was on. Something like 40 from memory.


----------



## Fish (Dec 28, 2016)

wrighty1874 said:



			Just starting to watch Mad Men. Hasn't really gripped me but only 20 mins in.
		
Click to expand...

Watched 2 episodes of that and binned it &#128563;


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 28, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Could you recommend a small mini series to watch? 

Just finished season 1 of the Exorcist which was pretty damn good, We are looking for something that we can watch whilst we wait for that to come back on. Preferably something already finished and either on Sky or Netflix.

There are so many to choose from and we've really only seen a few including Breaking Bad which is the gold standard as far as I am concerned.
		
Click to expand...

The Affair - Series 1 finished and half-way through Series 2 now I think.
Just started This Is Us which is promising.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 28, 2016)

Better call Saul, a spin of from Breaking bad, Saul before and how he became a lawyer,  a couple characters from Breaking bad, a  great sound track , humour , drama . 

Series 1 is complete , i think series 2 starts March, i can't wait.:thup:


----------



## xcore (Dec 28, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Better call Saul, a spin of from Breaking bad, Saul before and how he became a lawyer,  a couple characters from Breaking bad, a  great sound track , humour , drama . 

Series 1 is complete , i think series 2 starts March, i can't wait.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't a massive fan of better call Saul but I'm pretty sure series 2 is on Netflix.

just started The man in the high castle, interesting so far.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 28, 2016)

Braking Bad is top draw. 
Better call Saul &#128553;
I really wanted to like it,but it's just pants.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Dec 28, 2016)

Fish said:



			Watched 2 episodes of that and binned it &#128563;
		
Click to expand...

I have watched 2 and think that might be it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 29, 2016)

wrighty1874 said:



			I have watched 2 and think that might be it.
		
Click to expand...

It gets better, honest:thup:


----------



## Slab (Dec 29, 2016)

Just received Still Game season 7 last night (thanks to a mate in Scotland)

Nice to see the guys back in action


----------



## wrighty1874 (Dec 29, 2016)

Watched No Second Chance in one night it was so good.A French offering six episodes of gripping drama.Worth persevering with the sub titles. You can get this on Netflix.


----------



## Fish (Dec 29, 2016)

wrighty1874 said:



			Watched No Second Chance in one night it was so good.A French offering six episodes of gripping drama.Worth persevering with the sub titles. You can get this on Netflix.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not one for sub titles but I watched The Last Panthers in a single day, it just hooked me and was very good.


----------



## user2010 (Dec 29, 2016)

New series of Modern Family starts Friday on Sky 1, get in!:thup:


----------



## Rooter (Dec 29, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Braking Bad is top draw. 
Better call Saul &#128553;
I really wanted to like it,but it's just pants.
		
Click to expand...

Amen!

Another thumbs up for the killing which has been mentioned a few times, we really enjoyed it! Not gruesome or graphic as the name would suggest... more psychological..


----------



## Piece (Dec 29, 2016)

Just done Westworld. Fairly good.

Mars probably next.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 29, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Better call Saul, a spin of from Breaking bad, Saul before and how he became a lawyer,  a couple characters from Breaking bad, a  great sound track , humour , drama . 

Series 1 is complete , i think series 2 starts March, i can't wait.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Edit , series 3 starts in March.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Dec 29, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Edit , series 3 starts in March.
		
Click to expand...

And it will have Gustavo Pring in this series, the fast food chain owner and all round nasty bleeder.


----------



## Fish (Dec 30, 2016)

Started watching Limitless now, first 2-3 were good but it's gone a little flat and silly now, hope its a temporary wobble and picks backs up &#129300;


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 30, 2016)

will be giving "DELICIOUS" a coat of looking at this evening ,hopefully it will be worth it.


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Dec 30, 2016)

For anyone who has netflix... watch Power or Sons Of Anarchy. You will not be disappointed


----------



## Fish (Dec 30, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			will be giving "DELICIOUS" a coat of looking at this evening ,hopefully it will be worth it.
		
Click to expand...

Well it's pretty crap at the minute &#128542;


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 30, 2016)

Fish said:



			Well it's pretty crap at the minute &#63006;
		
Click to expand...

.
have got it on record as im watching Barney play Taylor in the darts


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 30, 2016)

Am half way through series 7, the final series, of Parks and Recreation.  And to be honest I'm dreading the point when I have no more to watch. I've watched every one and I think pound for pound it had the best comedic cast of any show I can remember.  In that whilst there is an obvious focus on a handful of main characters, many other characters were funny and they also built story lines around them.  

The fact that Chris Pratt, who was pretty unknown at the start of it but during the filming of the 7 series's became a very big Hollywood Star, came back to do a relatively small bit part in the final 2 series says a lot for it. Not ashamed to say I've had a tear in my eye on occasions which is good going for a comedy series, as you just get so attached to the characters.  And Ron Swanson is a legend.


----------



## Fish (Dec 31, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			.
have got it on record as im watching Barney play Taylor in the darts
		
Click to expand...

I found it very boring and lifeless and its an hour of my life I won't get back!  

Ok I accept it hasn't really got into the main storyline because of what happened at the end of the programme which I won't spoil for you, but to take a full hour to get to that point was like pulling teeth, and as it's only a four parter that's 25% gone already so it doesn't come across as well written or produced for me.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 31, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Am half way through series 7, the final series, of Parks and Recreation.  And to be honest I'm dreading the point when I have no more to watch. I've watched every one and I think pound for pound it had the best comedic cast of any show I can remember.  In that whilst there is an obvious focus on a handful of main characters, many other characters were funny and they also built story lines around them.  

The fact that Chris Pratt, who was pretty unknown at the start of it but during the filming of the 7 series's became a very big Hollywood Star, came back to do a relatively small bit part in the final 2 series says a lot for it. Not ashamed to say I've had a tear in my eye on occasions which is good going for a comedy series, as you just get so attached to the characters.  And Ron Swanson is a legend.
		
Click to expand...

I've not found anyone else who watches this but I love it. I throw in Ron Swanson references to people but I just get blank looks. He IS a tv legend and is up there with Capt Holt from Brooklyn Nine Nine as the best character on tv.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 31, 2016)

Fish said:



			I found it very boring and lifeless and its an hour of my life I won't get back!  

Ok I accept it hasn't really got into the main storyline because of what happened at the end of the programme which I won't spoil for you, but to take a full hour to get to that point was like pulling teeth, and as it's only a four parter that's 25% gone already so it doesn't come across as well written or produced for me.
		
Click to expand...

.
well i watched it ,and all i can say is thank god for the darts .


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 31, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've not found anyone else who watches this but I love it. I throw in Ron Swanson references to people but I just get blank looks. He IS a tv legend and is up there with Capt Holt from Brooklyn Nine Nine as the best character on tv.
		
Click to expand...


I think if we met we will get along just fine, though hopefully not too fine, because I am not looking for any new friends. End speech, please and thank you. 

Here's a New Years treat then.  

[video=youtube_share;ukc-au8UtlQ]https://youtu.be/ukc-au8UtlQ[/video]

And I'm more of a Jake Peralta man myself.


----------



## craigstardis1976 (Dec 31, 2016)

This is one for older for um members. But for Christmas I got the complete DVD set of Callan starring a pre Wicker-Man, Edward Woodward. 

Unrelentingly grim with never (it seems) a happy ending, it is strangely addictive because it is very well acted although obviously its pace is a lot slower than modern television. David Callan lives in a very dystopic world and I have started having dreams I am in a similar world so somewhere this show just works for me on a deep level. YMMV!

Craig


----------



## Fish (Jan 1, 2017)

Just started watching Wayward Pines, I'd seen it loads of times but it didn't jump out at me, but I'm just on the 3rd back to back episode tonight and I'm hooked &#128077;


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 1, 2017)

Downloaded timeless. 
Anyone seen it?


----------



## Fish (Jan 1, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Downloaded timeless. 
Anyone seen it?
		
Click to expand...

Watched a few, its on E4 currently


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 1, 2017)

Fish said:



			Watched a few, its on E4 currently
		
Click to expand...

Worth watching?


----------



## Fish (Jan 1, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Worth watching?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. It's ok.


----------



## Lump (Jan 1, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			True Detective is very good so I hear but she gave up watching it for silly reasons really. Can't stand one of the lead actors and the accents of all things. I haven't seen any of it yet myself.
		
Click to expand...

Watch series 2 then, they are not linked and have a complete new set of actors.


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 1, 2017)

catching up on Luther, the wife don't like it but for me it's well written, love the story lines too.

also part way through Misfits,


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 3, 2017)

One episode of _The Crown_ to go.  My wife loves it and I find it enjoyable also.  As neither of us really know what the Royal family looked like in the 1950s it is quite easy to believe what you are viewing as docu-fact.  Claire Foy and Matt Smith are excellent as Queenie and Feeleepp.


----------



## chellie (Jan 3, 2017)

Have just watched all 3 seasons of Line of Duty. Can't believe I'd missed it originally.


----------



## Trojan615 (Jan 3, 2017)

Designated survivor on Netflix ..... very good


----------



## bobmac (Jan 3, 2017)

I've just managed to sit through about 20 secs of Celebrity Fat Fighters.  
There's nothing on the telly.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 3, 2017)

American horror story,


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 4, 2017)

We're working through the boxed set of Fraiser (for the third time) and have also started on House (for the second time). Current TV is rubbish. We watched the first Silent Witness on Monday night. How my foot didn't go through the TV I don't know.


----------



## arnieboy (Jan 4, 2017)

Agree with the above. Silent Witness used to be good TV but the antics of that woman are now ridiculous.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 4, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			We're working through the boxed set of *Fraiser* (for the third time) and have also started on House (for the second time). Current TV is rubbish. We watched the first Silent Witness on Monday night. How my foot didn't go through the TV I don't know.
		
Click to expand...

Class program. So cleverly written. Have been through the box sets 4/5 times and never get tired of it.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 4, 2017)

Waiting for second series of No Offence which starts in a few mins on C4.Good first series.


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 4, 2017)

wrighty1874 said:



			Waiting for second series of No Offence which starts in a few mins on C4.Good first series.
		
Click to expand...

Loved the first series, let's hope this one is as good.

Downloaded 100 Code and watched a couple of episodes and it looks promising.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 5, 2017)

wrighty1874 said:



			Waiting for second series of No Offence which starts in a few mins on C4.Good first series.
		
Click to expand...

.
 that was a great opening first episode last night ,looks like we will be in for a treat with this series as well :thup:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 5, 2017)

Just started watching _Stranger Things_ on Netflix - looks promising


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 5, 2017)

Nashville starts its 5th series on CMT TONIGHT !!!!!!! YEEEEHAAAAAA !


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 5, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just started watching _Stranger Things_ on Netflix - looks promising
		
Click to expand...

It's a slow burn, but worth sticking with. The OA is similar.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 5, 2017)

100 Code is very good.Waiting for season 2.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 5, 2017)

New series of Brooklyn Nine Nine starts tonight on E4/CH4 (something with 4 in the title) at 9pm. If you haven't seen it before then mend the error of your ways. Best comedy on tv.

A shout out for a new series of Unforgotten on ITV, also 9pm so set your planner. The first series was excellent.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 5, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			New series of Brooklyn Nine Nine starts tonight on E4/CH4 (something with 4 in the title) at 9pm. If you haven't seen it before then mend the error of your ways. Best comedy on tv.

A shout out for a new series of Unforgotten on ITV, also 9pm so set your planner. The first series was excellent.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for that, am a fan of 99 but this new series announcement had passed me by. Nice one.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 5, 2017)

HK - Double episode tonight. If you are with Sky you can set up a Never Miss reminder. Google it but basically you tick which programmes you want to be notified about, new series, and they send you an email a week before it begins. Very handy.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 5, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			It's a slow burn, but worth sticking with. The OA is similar.
		
Click to expand...

I started on _The OA_ but have struggled to get into it.  So have changed to _Stranger Things_


----------



## SteveJay (Jan 5, 2017)

Just started on Blindspot (Sky Box sets).....based on the first episode it looks good......girl turns up abandoned in Times Square having no memory recollection whatsoever and covered in new tattoos which appear to be some code warning of future crimes.

Edit - soz, see this was mentioned earlier in the thread (I didn't wade through all 20+ pages before posting


----------



## Dellboy (Jan 5, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just started watching _The OA _on Netflix - no idea what it's about but will stick with it for a few episodes
		
Click to expand...

If you ever work out what it's all about, please let me know, wife is watching it and I can't make head nor tails of it.


----------



## Fish (Jan 5, 2017)

Another full series of Scandal has just been released and we're firing through it 2-3 episodes at a time.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 6, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			HK - Double episode tonight. If you are with Sky you can set up a Never Miss reminder. Google it but basically you tick which programmes you want to be notified about, new series, and they send you an email a week before it begins. Very handy.
		
Click to expand...

I thought I had done,  My Sky box is a few years old and a bit temperamental as it will stop taping episodes of some series for no apparent reason.  Ended up having to record 99 at a different time as the wife wanted Unforgotten and Death in Paradise taping at the same time. Death in Paradise is kind of our guilty pleasure, we both know it is cheesy as hell and most of the crimes make no sense, but watching people in the Caribbean sun in the middle of a British winter works for us every time. The best bit is watching out for the celebrity guest star who is obviously doing the role so they could get a couple of weeks holiday in the Caribbean.  And fair play to them.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 6, 2017)

HK - We needed Sky Q last night as well, don't have it so will be downloading via Catch up today. At 9pm there was DiP, Unforgotten, Blindspot and 99. I agree about DiP, a bit of escapism that you watch but don't confess to. 99 wasn't at its best in the first episode last night, taking some of the characters out of their natural environment rarely works, but the second one was better and hopefully it should be back to normal shortly. 

Series linking on my box doesn't seem to work between series either, it should record a new series automatically but doesn't, but the Never Miss thing does work. You go one the Sky website, click into your account and find Never Miss from there.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 6, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			New series of Brooklyn Nine Nine starts tonight on E4/CH4 (something with 4 in the title) at 9pm. If you haven't seen it before then mend the error of your ways. Best comedy on tv.

A shout out for a new series of Unforgotten on ITV, also 9pm so set your planner. The first series was excellent.
		
Click to expand...

We've left this one alone. If the bits they show to get you to watch are anything to go by then we were not amused. The actors look as though they believe in it, it just didn't look funny. You sure about this?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 6, 2017)

Start with the first series and build into it. Very sure.

Do you like US comedies? If not then this will not change your mind. If you do then go with this. They have a good spread of characters so they are not dependent on one leading person alone. You'll soon learn to love Capt Holt though.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 7, 2017)

Designated Survivor is looking really good, i'm hooked after watching only 2 episodes .:thup:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 7, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Start with the first series and build into it. Very sure.

Do you like US comedies? If not then this will not change your mind. If you do then go with this. They have a good spread of characters so they are not dependent on one leading person alone. You'll soon learn to love Capt Holt though.
		
Click to expand...

Just watched the final 2 episodes of Parks and Rec.  And I'm not ashamed to say I laughed and cried. Please and Thank You.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 8, 2017)

I think they are repeats but I'd recommend Rick Steins Long Weekend, BBC 2. Always watchable and I think this series works very well. It definitely made me want to visit Vienna.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 8, 2017)

Taboo, awesome.
Tom Hardy is some actor.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 8, 2017)

Just finished series one of Unforgotten and really enjoyed it.Season two started last week so will decide whether to watch one by one or do a two night stint like the first one.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 9, 2017)

Watched my first 'box set' over the Xmas break... Does that make me a real man? Quite enjoyed the experience of being able to follow the story line without having to wait a week... 


Have now signed up for Netflix and watching The Crown... Finding it really good...


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 9, 2017)

Just started Power. Is it any good? First episode seemed ok.


----------



## sandmagnet (Jan 9, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Taboo, awesome.
Tom Hardy is some actor.
		
Click to expand...

Taboo is going to be brilliant ! Just started watching Sherlock over the last few months and last night was fantastic. It seems tv shows are in my book becoming so much better then films nowadays.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 9, 2017)

Just started watched 'Trapped'.
Early days but watchable.
Don't think it'll be as good as the Killing and Bridge.


----------



## chellie (Jan 9, 2017)

spongebob59 said:



			Just started watched 'Trapped'.
Early days but watchable.
Don't think it'll be as good as the Killing and Bridge.
		
Click to expand...

It's not, but still good.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 10, 2017)

Signed up to Netflix early December as Mrs Johnnydee wanted to watch The Crown which was excellent.

I am currently working my way through Star Tek Voyager. Fandabidoubledozi!!!


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 10, 2017)

sandmagnet said:



			Taboo is going to be brilliant ! Just started watching Sherlock over the last few months and last night was fantastic. It seems tv shows are in my book becoming so much better then films nowadays.
		
Click to expand...

I finally got into Sherlock a couple of years ago and love it now, thought the last episode was slightly dull though, a bit too Dr Who for my liking. I don't recall, did it actually explain how he sussed the guy was a serial killer?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 10, 2017)

Beezerk - Not really. It was the idea of plain sight. The bloke also had an overwhelming urge to boast of his crimes, hence the monthly confession. Personally, I thought the obvious impression of Jimmy Saville was the giveaway, although obviously JS did not murder, just abuse. Even down to wandering the hospital at nights with his own set of keys. Not the most subtle of writing. 

Sometimes with Sherlock they just make huge leaps and you just have to go with it rather than analyse too deeply. I'm still waiting in hope for Irene Adler to return. I'm still living off that episode with her when she first met Sherlock


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 10, 2017)

oooh!  Now getting into the meat of _Stranger Things_ on Netflix - rather addictive.

As an aside - does anyone else have a 'dimming' issue when watching stuff on Netflix.  I notice that the picture on my Sony will dim and 'undim' according to the brightness of the picture - I am thinking it is likely to be a Sony Android issue rather than anything to do with the lighting on, such as, _Stranger Things_


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 10, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			Watched my first 'box set' over the Xmas break... Does that make me a real man? Quite enjoyed the experience of being able to follow the story line without having to wait a week... 


Have now signed up for Netflix and watching The Crown... Finding it really good...
		
Click to expand...

Both Mrs SiLH and myself really enjoyed _The Crown _.  Now looking forward to the next 5 series (one each for 60s, 70s etc)


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 10, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Both Mrs SiLH and myself really enjoyed _The Crown _.  Now looking forward to the next 5 series (one each for 60s, 70s etc)
		
Click to expand...


Everything about it is from the top drawer... Difficult to find any fault... We are also looking forward to the next series...

I was born about a month after the coronation so its a bit of a reflection of the times I have lived through...


----------



## mikejames (Jan 10, 2017)

At the moment walking dead, not bad so far!


----------



## Fish (Jan 10, 2017)

After looking up a few titles mentioned on here, I have just subscribed to Netflix.


----------



## Val (Jan 10, 2017)

wrighty1874 said:



			Just started Power. Is it any good? First episode seemed ok.
		
Click to expand...

Nick, we've watched it right up to date and really enjoyed it although be careful watching it if the kids are around. It's like soft porn in parts.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 10, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			Everything about it is from the top drawer... Difficult to find any fault... We are also looking forward to the next series...

I was born about a month after the coronation so its a bit of a reflection of the times I have lived through...
		
Click to expand...

What hooked us was the fact that we didn't have a fixed idea of what Queenie and Feeleep looked like in the 50s - and likewise such as the Queen Mum, Queen Mary, Princess Maggie, Mountbatten, Townsend, Eden and Attlee - and even though Churchill is too tall and King George not quite gaunt enough - the acting fits perfectly with how I'd imagine them.  So it was very easy for me to just accept what I was seeing as 'almost documentary'.  Made it a good watch for us.  Only episode that I thought was a bit 'constructed' was that around the Great Smog of 1952 - but that was still a good watch for us.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm five episodes into Designated Survivor and sadly it's not quite what I expected. I was hoping for something thought provoking based around politics but it's more like a Presidential version of 24. Still a decent yarn but there's no depth whatsoever.


----------



## user2010 (Jan 11, 2017)

The Goldbergs returned last night.......absolutely laugh out loud comedy, brilliant.:thup::whoo:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 11, 2017)

Val said:



			Nick, we've watched it right up to date and really enjoyed it although be careful watching it if the kids are around. It's like soft porn in parts.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Martin,I'll stick with it and watch after 9 when kids are in bed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 11, 2017)

Been sitting through the World At War in the last few days. Forgot how good it was in the day, given it's 40 years old now


----------



## Fish (Jan 11, 2017)

Just watched 3 episodes of Designated Survivor and really enjoying it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 11, 2017)

Fortitude starts again soon :whoo:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 11, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Fortitude starts again soon :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

In 2wks time &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 11, 2017)

Shooter on Netflix,looks very promising.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 12, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Been sitting through the World At War in the last few days. Forgot how good it was in the day, given it's 40 years old now
		
Click to expand...

I agree - I 'love' (if that could ever be the right word) dipping in to watch a few episodes of _TWaW_.  Laurence Olivier narrating and the theme music just takes me right back to when it was first shown and just reflects the hell of war.

Even now reflecting on _TWaW_ I find it very odd/strange/frightening to realise I was born just over a decade after the end of WWII.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 12, 2017)

NO OFFENCE  two episodes in and it has been brilliant,really fast paced and a good story line.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 12, 2017)

My son and I watch Hawaii 5 O together. It's a bonding thing. We just watched Sundays episode on catch up and they have just "jumped the shark". Truly awful. We were hiding behind cushions for the last 2 minutes. Anyone else unfortunate enough to see it?


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 16, 2017)

Another poor Sherlock last night imo, seems to have gone borderline ridiculous with loads of wtf moments. 
What happened to him cracking cases rather than being given the run around by a secret sister/davidblaine/crazywoman.
Anyone else think that's the last ever episode?  Certainly got that feeling at the closing credits.


----------



## louise_a (Jan 16, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Another poor Sherlock last night imo, seems to have gone borderline ridiculous with loads of wtf moments. 
What happened to him cracking cases rather than being given the run around by a secret sister/davidblaine/crazywoman.
Anyone else think that's the last ever episode?  Certainly got that feeling at the closing credits.
		
Click to expand...

I did think last nights episode was pretty intense, although like the first episode of this series it only had a nodding acknowledgement to the original ACD stories, the middle one the Lying Detective did to some extent follow the plot of the Dying Detective.

It did look like that could well be the last series we will see, probably due to Benedict Cumberbatch being popular in Hollywood these days.


----------



## xcore (Jan 16, 2017)

Anyone watched Taboo on BBC? Gritty period drama with Tom hardy in, first few episodes are promising


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 16, 2017)

louise_a said:



			I did think last nights episode was pretty intense.
		
Click to expand...

Intense yes but the story was just ridiculous, a bit too close to sci fi for my liking.


----------



## Cherry13 (Jan 16, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			I'm five episodes into Designated Survivor and sadly it's not quite what I expected. I was hoping for something thought provoking based around politics but it's more like a Presidential version of 24. Still a decent yarn but there's no depth whatsoever.
		
Click to expand...

I'm quite enjoying it, although your right in that it's more '24' than 'west wing'.  

Assuming you have Netflix, but if you have access to amazon prime then alpha house is worth a watch.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 16, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Another poor Sherlock last night imo, seems to have gone borderline ridiculous with loads of wtf moments. 
What happened to him cracking cases rather than being given the run around by a secret sister/davidblaine/crazywoman.
Anyone else think that's the last ever episode?  Certainly got that feeling at the closing credits.
		
Click to expand...


The same people who do Sherlock do Dr Who and the same situation has happened there. They have taken a fairly simple set up, over complicated it, made it too clever by half and ruined it. They need to get back to basics and stop disappearing somewhere it shouldn't go. The ending last night screamed last ever and I would be okay with that. It has run its course. A shame because the early episodes were sharp and edgy but still remained believable.

I recorded Endeavour at the same time and I am looking forward to that more than Sherlock.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 16, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The same people who do Sherlock do Dr Who and the same situation has happened there.
		
Click to expand...

I was going to say it was like the same writers did both programs, but in jest 
Endeavor is good if maybe a tad slow.


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Jan 16, 2017)

am i alone in trying to struggle through "the man in the high castle"? probably going to call it a day - slower than a week in jail....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 16, 2017)

Yes, the same writers, Moffatt and Gatiss. Moffatt has now left Dr Who for the upcoming series so I am hoping they get back on track.

Endeavour is slow, much like Morse, Lewis or Foyles War were. It has its place though and I like the pacing of it along with the characters.


----------



## Ross61 (Jan 16, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			NO OFFENCE  two episodes in and it has been brilliant,really fast paced and a good story line.
		
Click to expand...

I have been enjoying it, but as I'm too deaf to watch TV without subtitles, it takes a lot of concentration for me as there is so much fast dialogue.


----------



## User62651 (Jan 16, 2017)

missed it last year so have been catching up with The Windsors on All4, Harry Enfield is so good as Charles and his Duchy organic biscuits, silly but very funny mickey take imo.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 16, 2017)

Cherry13 said:



			I'm quite enjoying it, although your right in that it's more '24' than 'west wing'.  

Assuming you have Netflix, but if you have access to amazon prime then alpha house is worth a watch.
		
Click to expand...

We do have Amazon Prime actually, I'll add it to my long list of shows to watch. Cheers mate.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 16, 2017)

xcore said:



			Anyone watched Taboo on BBC? Gritty period drama with Tom hardy in, first few episodes are promising
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, mentioned a couple of pages back, it's pretty outstanding.


----------



## dewsweeper (Jan 16, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Intense yes but the story was just ridiculous, a bit too close to sci fi for my liking.
		
Click to expand...

Yes and thoroughly enjoying it.
Certainly not a stereotype.
Tremendous atmosphere.
Sorry folks,I am replying to the post on Taboo!!!!


----------



## Val (Jan 16, 2017)

Got the bud from sky never miss that Homeland stars again on Sunday 22nd Jan :thup:


----------



## Rooter (Jan 18, 2017)

Started watching Daredevil last night. Wow! only two episodes in, but this is deffo going to be a binge over the next few weeks!


----------



## stokie_93 (Jan 18, 2017)

Started watching Taboo on Saturdays.

Also started watching Power last night, 1st episode was quite promising.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 18, 2017)

Found Blake's Seven on YouTube.    Absolute blollocks but damn entertaining.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 18, 2017)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Found Blake's Seven on YouTube.    Absolute blollocks but damn entertaining.
		
Click to expand...

That was bollocks when it was new so god knows what it must be like now....outdoor scenes were filmed in the famous Dorking sand pit.

I am quite enjoying The Halcyon and Taboo


----------



## Fish (Jan 18, 2017)

Watched a couple of The Travellers and enjoying it. 

Started watching The Killing, thought the 1st episode was a bit slow and couldn't get my ahead around the knob of the new detective taking over who came across like Rodney but glad I stuck with it as the 2nd episode is showing much more promise now.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 18, 2017)

Fish said:



			Started watching The Killing, thought the 1st episode was a bit slow and couldn't get my ahead around the knob of the new detective taking over who came across like Rodney but glad I stuck with it as the 2nd episode is showing much more promise now.
		
Click to expand...

Stick with it Robin, very good series!!! It will hook you in!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 18, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			That was bollocks when it was new so god knows what it must be like now....outdoor scenes were filmed in the famous Dorking sand pit.

I am quite enjoying The Halcyon and Taboo
		
Click to expand...

It was done so, so cheaply and boy did it show every week. Still found it entertaining as a youngster


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 18, 2017)

Servolan ,now there was a woman .


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 19, 2017)

Nashville is back on. And is now showing parts of the city itself, well I suppose they will seeing as Nashville (the city) is putting money in to the series! It was great last night as we kept shouting, "hey we we're there last year" at the TV!!! Plus they filmed a bit in one of the bars we went in. 

Superstore is also back on after a delay over December, as a big TV company has picked this up and pumped money in so that it won't just be 10 episodes in the series it will be 24 episodes !!!! Whoooo !

Life is good !


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 19, 2017)

_Stranger Things - _great - loving it


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 19, 2017)

watched "NO OFFENCE "last night ,it just gets better with every episode.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 19, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



_Stranger Things - _great - loving it
		
Click to expand...

Will i tell you how it ends


----------



## Slime (Jan 19, 2017)

Taskmaster ........................ even the repeats are hilarious.


----------



## KhalJimbo (Jan 19, 2017)

Watching Supergirl on the train at the moment. However Fortitude starts again next Thurdsday on Sky Atlantic, can't wait for that.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 19, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			Servolan ,now there was a woman .
		
Click to expand...

Not got as far as her appearance yet.  Still thinking about Jenna.     Yum yum


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2017)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Not got as far as her appearance yet.  Still thinking about Jenna.     Yum yum  

Click to expand...

Just for you

https://www.scifinow.co.uk/news/mis...peculiar-children-new-clip-holds-back-barron/


----------



## Fish (Jan 19, 2017)

Just watched the trailer (episode 1) of Beyond and really enjoying it, another one to add to my rota of programmes &#128077;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2017)

Homeland is back on Sunday :whoo:

Then Fortitude starts again :whoo:


----------



## Rooter (Jan 19, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Homeland is back on Sunday :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I didn't finish the last series, got bored after the season where the main chap got killed off.. (can't even remember his name now!)


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 19, 2017)

Rooter said:



			I didn't finish the last series, got bored after the season where the main chap got killed off.. (can't even remember his name now!)
		
Click to expand...

same here. 
Should have stopped it a couple of seasons back & it would have been very good. 
Same with Walking Dead,just feels like they're churning them out because they've got a fan base and they'll keep watching.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 19, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			same here. 
Should have stopped it a couple of seasons back & it would have been very good. 
Same with Walking Dead,just feels like they're churning them out because they've got a fan base and they'll keep watching.
		
Click to expand...

The Walking Dead is still going because they still have loads of the comics to cover.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 19, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			The Walking Dead is still going because they still have loads of the comics to cover.
		
Click to expand...

And still very popular,It just felt like it was being dragged on.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 19, 2017)

Just been advised to watch Quarry.Anybody seen it?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 20, 2017)

wrighty1874 said:



			Just been advised to watch Quarry.Anybody seen it?
		
Click to expand...

It's the pits.

OK, I'll get my own coat.


----------



## Piece (Jan 20, 2017)

Just starting watching The Affair. OK so far, two episodes in.


----------



## philly169 (Jan 20, 2017)

Just started watching The Whispers on Sky Go.. seems ok so far


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 20, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			Will i tell you how it ends 

Click to expand...

Finished Series 1 last night.  I like Eleven - she cool.  Just imagine what she could do on the golf course?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 20, 2017)

Piece said:



			Just starting watching The Affair. OK so far, two episodes in.
		
Click to expand...

From Series 1?  Good - but it gets rather 'hot' in Series 2, and my wife is not letting me watch the current series with her


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 20, 2017)

Finished watching the The Great Interior Design Challenge last night, BBC2. Got quite into it, it's my wifes thing really. No spoilers but I nearly put my foot through the tv when they announced the winner last night. Not happy. By crikey Kelly Hoppen is both orange and sour. Never have a night out with her. Her face never cracked throughout the whole series.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 20, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Finished watching the The Great Interior Design Challenge last night, BBC2. Got quite into it, it's my wifes thing really. No spoilers but I nearly put my foot through the tv when they announced the winner last night. Not happy. By crikey Kelly Hoppen is both orange and sour. Never have a night out with her. Her face never cracked throughout the whole series.
		
Click to expand...

Haven't watched it this time around - but have enjoyed it in the past so may well do recent episodes on catch up


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 20, 2017)

This has been a good series. Better than the last one. The designers were all better than last years, the house were nice and despite being orange and sour KH was a good judge. Worth it if you have enjoyed it previously.


----------



## Piece (Jan 20, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			From Series 1?  Good - but it gets rather 'hot' in Series 2, and my wife is not letting me watch the current series with her 

Click to expand...

Yeah, series one. I'll have the cold shower ready


----------



## Fish (Jan 20, 2017)

Started watching Alpha House tonight, light hearted & funny, on episode 2 now, could be a runner .....


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 26, 2017)

Shooter on Netflix.
Quite riveting but I've seen the film so that helped.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 26, 2017)

Actually just started to watch _Uncle_ on iPlayer.  I haven't really noticed it before but I read that the current series is excellent - so watching from Series 1.  It does look fun and thoughtful comedy.


----------



## drewster (Jan 26, 2017)

Fortitude Series 2 starts tonight ....anyone else going to be tuning in ????


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Finished watching Homeland series 3 and really enjoyed it, i hope series 4 ,5 and 6 are as good.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 26, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			Finished watching Homeland series 3 and really enjoyed it, i hope series 4 ,5 and 6 are as good.
		
Click to expand...

watch 1 more season if you have to, then leave it there IMHO.. you could quite easily leave it as the first 3 and stay content!


----------



## Piece (Jan 26, 2017)

I've stuck Ronnie O'Sullivan's new pool hustling show on the planner.


----------



## xcore (Jan 26, 2017)

Halfway through westworld at the mo, pretty intresting!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 26, 2017)

Loving this series of Spy in the wild


----------



## dewsweeper (Jan 26, 2017)

I am watching both Unforgotten and No Offence.
Enjoying them both in different ways but I really hope that police procedures are most closely followed in real life in Unforgotten!
Any insiders working in a police force similar to No Offence ?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 26, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Loving this series of Spy in the wild
		
Click to expand...

Me too. 
I found it a bit sad when the monkeys thought the monkey camera had died tho.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 27, 2017)

Currently working my way through 112 episodes of Tales of the Unexpected. 

I remember the parents watching these when I was a kid.

Pretty ingenious stories.


----------



## Piece (Jan 29, 2017)

Just started watching Mars. Good first episode.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm on the 3rd episode of Shooter. 
So far it's pretty good.


----------



## KhalJimbo (Jan 30, 2017)

Started the second series of Fortitude on Saturday night. Really enjoyed the opener although I felt they tried to cram a bit too much in to 45mins to set the season up. Could have done with an hour long pilot (although I don't think they really do pilots for second seasons)


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 30, 2017)

Just watched all 3 episodes of Bobby and Tina.Enjoyable and surprised at the frosty relationship between Bobby and Ron Greenwood.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 30, 2017)

First episode of goliath tonight,  think I'm going to enjoy this one. &#128521;


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 3, 2017)

Okay, this is a bold one to put out there. The Great Pottery Throw Down. Started again on BBC2 last night. Lovely programme, nice people, showing skills, all done in a friendly manner. A feel good programme. Even Sarah Cox is okay on it and I can't bear her on the radio. Check it out and feel warm inside.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 3, 2017)

Suits is back on !!!!!


----------



## GB72 (Feb 3, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			Suits is back on !!!!!
		
Click to expand...

A cracking series. 

Nearly finished series 1 of Blacklist, really good so far, nice twists and turns.


----------



## xcore (Feb 3, 2017)

Billions is back later this month!


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 3, 2017)

Current favourites are The Affair and This Is Us. Just got into Walking Dead when Sky stopped the box sets but they're back so halfway through Series 2 and enjoying it. Also trying The Whispers which is weird but intriguing.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 3, 2017)

Just started Quarry,anyone watched it?


----------



## Fish (Feb 3, 2017)

Watched Meet the Spies from the Spies in the Wild series, absolutely brilliant &#128077;


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 3, 2017)

wrighty1874 said:



			Just watched all 3 episodes of Bobby and Tina.Enjoyable and surprised at the frosty relationship between Bobby and Ron Greenwood.
		
Click to expand...

Remember that programme was based on a book by Tina Moore and the frostiness may actually have been between her and Greenwood  (and West Ham United).


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 8, 2017)

spongebob59 said:



			First episode of goliath tonight,  think I'm going to enjoy this one. &#62985;
		
Click to expand...

Finished this last night, really enjoyed it, recommended.

Was suggested to watch Bosch, looks a bit dated but first episode last night has got me hooked .


----------



## Fish (Feb 8, 2017)

spongebob59 said:



			Finished this last night, really enjoyed it, recommended.

Was suggested to watch Bosch, looks a bit dated but first episode last night has got me hooked .
		
Click to expand...

We thoroughly enjoyed Bosch, just watched the first episode of Touch last night and we enjoyed that also.


----------



## Piece (Feb 8, 2017)

Just finished watching Apple Tree Yard, the first BBC drama I've watched in years.

And it was just like I remember all BBC dramas...a bit meh tbh.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 11, 2017)

Ronnie O'Sullivan's American hustle. 
Brilliant.


----------



## Slime (Feb 11, 2017)

Family Guy .................. again!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 11, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Ronnie O'Sullivan's American hustle. 
Brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

Caught that this week. Johnny Archer gave him a lesson


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 11, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Caught that this week. Johnny Archer gave him a lesson
		
Click to expand...

If you missed the others they're worth a watch. 
Easy viewing.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 11, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			If you missed the others they're worth a watch. 
Easy viewing.
		
Click to expand...

Will definitely get these on catch up. Liked it a lot and warming to Ronnie a lot more


----------



## louise_a (Feb 11, 2017)

Slime said:



			Family Guy .................. again!
		
Click to expand...


and again... and again...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 11, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Will definitely get these on catch up. Liked it a lot and warming to Ronnie a lot more
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I was like that.
I use to like Ronnie,but then thought he was a bit of a knob.
But he came across well in this series.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 11, 2017)

Anyone else watching Taboo? its dark and a bit strange but I am enjoying it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 11, 2017)

louise_a said:



			Anyone else watching Taboo? its dark and a bit strange but I am enjoying it.
		
Click to expand...

I'm recording it.
I'll watch When the series as finished,I can't do with having to wait a week for the next episode.


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 11, 2017)

MetalMickie said:



			Remember that programme was based on a book by Tina Moore and the frostiness may actually have been between her and Greenwood  (and West Ham United).
		
Click to expand...


Having read Bobby Moores autobiography he never had a good word to say about Greenwood and never had a good working relationship with him, he also stopped the move Moore wanted to Spurs.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 12, 2017)

On episode two of Quarry .Looks promising.Peter Mullen of Trainspotting fame puts Ina good performance.


----------



## Slime (Feb 12, 2017)

louise_a said:



			and again... and again...
		
Click to expand...


............ and then again!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 12, 2017)

butchercd said:



			Sick or had some inside information? 

The series is great with some brilliant episodes, My Favorite is Fifteen Million Merits and The Entire History of You is also excellent.

Season 3 out on Netflix at the end of this month I believe.
		
Click to expand...

Just started watching Black Mirror on Thursday - half way through 2nd series now and watched these two episodes and White Bear last night.  Weird - but scary thoughts.  Not surprised to see that Charlie Brooker is the creator.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 12, 2017)

No Offence - it's like The Sweeney on steroids.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 12, 2017)

Rlburnside said:



			Having read Bobby Moores autobiography he never had a good word to say about Greenwood and never had a good working relationship with him, he also stopped the move Moore wanted to Spurs.
		
Click to expand...


I wasn't aware that Bobby Moore had written his autobiography. I know both Jeff Powell and Matt Dickinson wrote biographies of him.

Certainly, as time progressed, he and Greenwood did not have a particularly warm relationship. On the part of the manager this may have been due to his concerns that off-field activities were affecting his on-field performances. 

As for the move to Spurs the problem may have been more to do with Spurs reluctance to pay West Ham the going rate (some things never change).


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 12, 2017)

MetalMickie said:



			I wasn't aware that Bobby Moore had written his autobiography. I know both Jeff Powell and Matt Dickinson wrote biographies of him.

Certainly, as time progressed, he and Greenwood did not have a particularly warm relationship. On the part of the manager this may have been due to his concerns that off-field activities were affecting his on-field performances. 

As for the move to Spurs the problem may have been more to do with Spurs reluctance to pay West Ham the going rate (some things never change).
		
Click to expand...

Yea I think it was the Jeff Powell biography that I read.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 12, 2017)

Slime said:



			Family Guy .................. again!
		
Click to expand...

I love Family Guy but American Dad is the one for me.
Roger is THE best character on TV.


----------



## sandmagnet (Feb 12, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			No Offence - it's like The Sweeney on steroids.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant show this funny as hell in parts.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 12, 2017)

On the last episode of Quarry.Notabad series but not brilliant.


----------



## MarkE (Feb 12, 2017)

Just watched first 2 episodes of Taboo. I'm hooked already. (Oh, and Tom Hardy will be the next Bond).


----------



## Fish (Feb 12, 2017)

MarkE said:



			Just watched first 2 episodes of Taboo. I'm hooked already. (Oh, and Tom Hardy will be the next Bond).
		
Click to expand...

I'm watching Episode 4 just now, Tom Hardy is a natural in these roles, he'd make a brilliant Bill Sykes in a new Oliver!


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 13, 2017)

Fish said:



			I'm watching Episode 4 just now, Tom Hardy is a natural in these roles, he'd make a brilliant Bill Sykes in a new Oliver!
		
Click to expand...


Really enjoying this series... And, agree entirely re Tom Hardy comments...

Thought he was good in Legend also...
Not sure about being the next Bond though...


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 13, 2017)

Unforgotten...

Really enjoyed both series... Well written with top drawer performances...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 13, 2017)

Fish said:



			I'm watching Episode 4 just now, Tom Hardy is a natural in these roles, he'd make a brilliant Bill Sykes in a new Oliver!
		
Click to expand...

We watched three episodes of Taboo yesterday (2, 3 and 4)  

Mrs finds it a bit confusing - as dialogue often isn't that clear - I just tell her not to worry - just keep watching and things will become clear.  Enjoying it.  Very dark and murky - and muddy.


----------



## Slime (Feb 13, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			I love Family Guy but American Dad is the one for me.
Roger is THE best character on TV.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry fella, it has to be Stewie Griffin!


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 13, 2017)

Slime said:



			Sorry fella, it has to be Stewie Griffin!
		
Click to expand...

Stewie is a close second


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 13, 2017)

I challenge you with Ron Swanson, Parks & Rec.


----------



## Reemul (Feb 13, 2017)

I have been watching Lucifer on Amazon and loved it, very funny and great atmosphere. Waiting for more episodes of season 2 before watching it.

Was ill last week and watched season 1 and 2 of From Dusk till Dawn, not bad at all, really well done.


----------



## AWM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hap and Leonard Season 1 on amazon.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 13, 2017)

Brickleberry, utterly superb.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 13, 2017)

Boardwalk Empire. 
Didn't really give it chance 1st time around.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 14, 2017)

Finished season one of Unforgotten last night. Mrs R and I thought it was excellent.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 14, 2017)

SS GB starts on Sunday on the BBC. Read the book years ago. Will be interested in seeing how well they have done it.


----------



## xcore (Feb 14, 2017)

Just started designated survivor, not bad sonfar


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 14, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			SS GB starts on Sunday on the BBC. Read the book years ago. Will be interested in seeing how well they have done it.
		
Click to expand...

Never read the book but looks interesting


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 14, 2017)

Honestly - _Morning Joe_ on Youtube - daily doses every day - as good as any soap opera - and you learn about the American government, history and constitution.  Starring Mika Brzezinski and Joe Scarborough - and various other gob-smacked and sometimes rather amusing commentators.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 22, 2017)

Black Sails. Good in it's own right but worth watching for Hannah New alone. Everyone else get to the back of the queue.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 22, 2017)

A bit underwhelmed with SS-GB hopefully gets better...

Looking forward to conclusion of Taboo... Really enjoyed this...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 22, 2017)

We have really enjoyed Taboo.  Last episode coming up.

Will watch first episode of SS-GB on catch-up - apparently production is a bit dark and mumbly...

Anyone watched _Dirk Gently?_ (on Netflix).  Debating whether to start on it or not.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 22, 2017)

Watched the first episode of 'Case' that I'd recorded last night.

Interesting !


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 22, 2017)

Taboo is good, one episode to go. Currently watching Santa Clarita Diet on Netflix, quite funny and worth a watch. Just finished Glitch on Netflix which was also quite good. Got about 20 new series queued up there as I get bored with normal TV, although a few good series are starting back up again at the moment.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 22, 2017)

need_my_wedge said:



			Taboo is good, one episode to go. Currently watching Santa Clarita Diet on Netflix, quite funny and worth a watch. Just finished Glitch on Netflix which was also quite good. Got about 20 new series queued up there as I get bored with normal TV, although a few good series are starting back up again at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

There are just too many series on Netflix


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 22, 2017)

Watched The Crown over the weekend and thoroughly enjoyed it .Cant wait for season two.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 22, 2017)

24 Legacy - pretty good start


----------



## Duckster (Feb 22, 2017)

Billions is back, great TV!  Also started watching Imposters, only watched the 1st but shows promise.


----------



## gmhubble (Feb 22, 2017)

Suits Season 6 on Amazon - seems to have gone down since the end of Season 4 - rumours there may not be a Season 7


----------



## Fish (Feb 22, 2017)

Watched Billions last night, been waiting for it to return &#128077;

Started watching The Whispers, wifey has given up on it but I'm enjoying it, only on ep2 but it's got mileage. 

Watched just 1 episode of the Kettering Incident, Its a bit all over the place at the moment but I'm sticking with it.


----------



## Val (Feb 22, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			24 Legacy - pretty good start
		
Click to expand...

Agreed


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 22, 2017)

wrighty1874 said:



			Watched The Crown over the weekend and thoroughly enjoyed it .Cant wait for season two.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.  Mrs and I well taken by it.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 23, 2017)

What channel is Imposters on ?Cheers.


----------



## Duckster (Feb 23, 2017)

wrighty1874 said:



			What channel is Imposters on ?Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Honestly no idea, get mine via laptop.....


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 23, 2017)

Sneaky Pete , slow to start but getting interesting after 3 episodes.
Homeland , up to date and still finding it  interesting.


----------



## SteveJay (Feb 24, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			Sneaky Pete , slow to start but getting interesting after 3 episodes.
Homeland , up to date and still finding it  interesting.
		
Click to expand...

I thought Homeland went downhill after the first couple of series, but still watchable, although I am not quite up to date.
Just started Boardwalk Empire - watched it when it came out first but then cancelled Sky during Series 1. Me and HID really like it. Also mid way through Blindspot....she likes it but I find it a bit samey. 
Lucky Man starts again tonight.....looking forward to that.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 24, 2017)

Loved Suits from the beginning, but quit half way through Season 6, got too boring and samey - probably should have quit a couple of seasons earlier if I'm using that excuse though..


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 24, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			Sneaky Pete , slow to start but getting interesting after 3 episodes.
Homeland , up to date and still finding it  interesting.
		
Click to expand...


Still struggling with the first episode of Sneaky Pete, keep turning it off (3 times now) and going back to it but still only 15 mins in......struggle a bit with Giovanni Ribisi to be honest.

Hoemland however is excellent, mad that they missed last weeks episode on channel 4 for a film, looknig forward to Sunday.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 24, 2017)

need_my_wedge said:



			Still struggling with the first episode of Sneaky Pete, keep turning it off (3 times now) and going back to it but still only 15 mins in......struggle a bit with Giovanni Ribisi to be honest.

Hoemland however is excellent, mad that they missed last weeks episode on channel 4 for a film, looknig forward to Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Stick with Sneaky Pete it does get better, lots of twists.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 24, 2017)

need_my_wedge said:



			Loved Suits from the beginning, but quit half way through Season 6, got too boring and samey - probably should have quit a couple of seasons earlier if I'm using that excuse though..
		
Click to expand...

Suits is still awesome.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 24, 2017)

xcore said:



			Just started designated survivor, not bad sonfar
		
Click to expand...

Good series that, I think it starts up again soon. In the meantime, we're watching Shooter on Netflix


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 24, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Good series that, I think it starts up again soon. In the meantime, we're watching Shooter on Netflix
		
Click to expand...

Shooter started off ok,but got a bit boring imo.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 24, 2017)

Half way through S2 of Boardwalk. 
Brilliant.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 24, 2017)

Missis T is watching roots and loving it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 24, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			Missis T is watching roots and loving it.
		
Click to expand...

Is it the original series or a new one ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 24, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			Missis T is watching roots and loving it.
		
Click to expand...

I remember the original series and think this is better


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 24, 2017)

I remember the original, hugely powerful. If it is anywhere near that then fair play. I actually read Alex Haley's book back then, worth a read.


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2017)

I watched the first episode of Legion last night, wow, talk about all over the place, I think you need to be on LSD to follow it!

I'm hoping it will settle down now we've got all the background out the way, I think I'm onto it but the jury is out currently &#129300;


----------



## Midnight (Feb 25, 2017)

Fish said:



			I watched the first episode of Legion last night, wow, talk about all over the place, I think you need to be on LSD to follow it!

I'm hoping it will settle down now we've got all the background out the way, I think I'm onto it but the jury is out currently &#129300;
		
Click to expand...

Glad it's not just me mate.


----------



## Piece (Feb 25, 2017)

Fish said:



			I watched the first episode of Legion last night, wow, talk about all over the place, I think you need to be on LSD to follow it!

I'm hoping it will settle down now we've got all the background out the way, I think I'm onto it but the jury is out currently &#129300;
		
Click to expand...

I gave up after the first episode! Interested to know if it picks up...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 25, 2017)

What channel is it on?


----------



## Midnight (Feb 25, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			What channel is it on?
		
Click to expand...

It's on Fox mate


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 25, 2017)

Cheers


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 25, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			Is it the original series or a new one ?
		
Click to expand...

New one. Very good.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 25, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			New one. Very good.
		
Click to expand...

 I watched the original, at the time it was quite shocking . :thup:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 26, 2017)

Okay, I tried Legion and it hurt my head. My wife looked at me after half an hour and just said "really?". She had a point. I'll sit this one out.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 26, 2017)

Val said:



			Agreed
		
Click to expand...

It carried that on - really enjoyed the second episode as well and left on a really good cliffhanger


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 26, 2017)

On episode 5 of Marcella.Hope to finish it tonight.


----------



## chellie (Feb 28, 2017)

Just watched the latest episode of Homeland. It just keeps getting better.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 1, 2017)

chellie said:



			Just watched the latest episode of Homeland. It just keeps getting better.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, best season so far, and Peter Quinn is awesome, the main reason I stuck with it.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 1, 2017)

Piece said:



			I gave up after the first episode! Interested to know if it picks up...
		
Click to expand...

Same, had no idea wat was going on, and no desire to stay and find out....


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 1, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			Stick with Sneaky Pete it does get better, lots of twists.
		
Click to expand...

OK, 3 episodes in and love it. A lot of the same team from Justified (one of my all time fav shows). Was not sure about Ribisi at first, never been a fan of him, but he's pretty good in this.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 1, 2017)

New Broadchurch started last night.  I really like the series.


----------



## dewsweeper (Mar 1, 2017)

Really enjoyed Taboo.
Pleasing to see the baddies drop one by one.
Surely set for another series.


----------



## Piece (Mar 2, 2017)

I seem to be in to Wheeler Dealers....


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 2, 2017)

dewsweeper said:



			Really enjoyed Taboo.
Pleasing to see the baddies drop one by one.
Surely set for another series.
		
Click to expand...

Hope so, brilliant series.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 3, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Hope so, brilliant series.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like it http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2017-03-02/tom-hardy-says-there-will-be-a-second-series-of-taboo


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 3, 2017)

Currently enjoying the last season of Grimm. Not sure how much traction it gets hidden down on Watch, but has been very entertaining up to now, and the current season just as good.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 3, 2017)

dewsweeper said:



			Really enjoyed Taboo.
Pleasing to see the baddies drop one by one.
Surely set for another series.
		
Click to expand...

Quite a lot of his back story left unexplained I think - and heading off in into the sunset with his motley crew seems to set the scene.  Really enjoyed the series - though at times we struggled to follow quite what was going on and why.  And that included the final episode.  But we just rolled with it.

Good news apparently in the RT link


----------



## Fish (Mar 3, 2017)

Just enjoyed the first Lethal Weapon, perfect casting.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 4, 2017)

Certainly an easy watch. I had big sympathy for Murtagh &#128514;. I'll be watching next week.


----------



## dewsweeper (Mar 4, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Certainly an easy watch. I had big sympathy for Murtagh &#128514;. I'll be watching next week.
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed this too.
Not my usual viewing .
Liked the interaction between the main characters and looking forward to Murtagh making it with Mrs M.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 5, 2017)

Anyone watch the first part of The Replacement the other night on BBC? Loved it


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 5, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			Anyone watch the first part of The Replacement the other night on BBC? Loved it
		
Click to expand...

Yup, loved it too, bring on the next episode .


----------



## Fish (Mar 5, 2017)

I've just started watching Lucky Man, only on episode 5 and loving it &#128077;


----------



## Slime (Mar 5, 2017)

Will be watching the second series of Top Gear, which starts tonight.


----------



## Midnight (Mar 5, 2017)

Just seen trailer for line of duty. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## dewsweeper (Mar 6, 2017)

Just caught up with Follow the money.
I enjoy Nordic Noir.
I am deaf and use subtitles for everything so am pretty adept at following foreign films.
This is an understated detective drama but keeps flowing at quite a rate.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 6, 2017)

Slime said:



			Will be watching the second series of Top Gear, which starts tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Think this is the format they should've adopted post Clarkson et al...

Really enjoyed last night even if only to see a London taxi coming out top in something...

Oh... and really want one of those prancing horses...


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 6, 2017)

Fish said:



			Just enjoyed the first Lethal Weapon, perfect casting.
		
Click to expand...

Quite enjoyed this too, a bit simplistic and running on formula at times. I like Damon Wayans, but not sure about "Mel Gibson" yet.


----------



## larmen (Mar 6, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			Think this is the format they should've adopted post Clarkson et al...

Really enjoyed last night even if only to see a London taxi coming out top in something...

Oh... and really want one of those prancing horses...
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was better than 'The Grand Tour', which was much better than last year's Top Gear.

What I really liked is that they have someone who can actually drive that Ferrari to its limits, and then talk about that. Clarkson and Co surely have a lot of experience in driving supercars, but yesterday seemed on a different level. I wonder if Ferrari would even let them have a go.

The chemistry of the 3 was good, their challenge with the high mile cars was similar to what we are used to, but without the total silliness of them deliberately sabotaging each other, even if they blamed LeBlanc for the Volvo problem. But otherwise the 'script' seems familiar.

The celebrity lap was OK, also less silly than we are used to.

The old top gear is back, but with new presenters. A very good start indeed, in my opinion.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 6, 2017)

larmen said:



			I thought it was better than 'The Grand Tour', which was much better than last year's Top Gear.

What I really liked is that they have someone who can actually drive that Ferrari to its limits, and then talk about that. Clarkson and Co surely have a lot of experience in driving supercars, but yesterday seemed on a different level. I wonder if Ferrari would even let them have a go.

The chemistry of the 3 was good, their challenge with the high mile cars was similar to what we are used to, but without the total silliness of them deliberately sabotaging each other, even if they blamed LeBlanc for the Volvo problem. But otherwise the 'script' seems familiar.

The celebrity lap was OK, also less silly than we are used to.

The old top gear is back, but with new presenters. A very good start indeed, in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...


Yes, a very good start indeed and I feel will get better... Presenters appear as being easy to warm to and LeBlanc was better for Evans not being involved... Only room for one 'star' being on the sofa...


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 6, 2017)

Was bored and lonely last night [apart from a bottle of Cotes du Rhone] so watched an episode of Clique on the iplayer... Was interesting enough that I might watch another episode if for no other reason for the pretty girls...


----------



## Rooter (Mar 6, 2017)

Finished DareDevil season 2, very much looking forward to 2018 for season 3 now! Very good stuff!!


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 6, 2017)

Finished Bosch S2 at the weekend, can't wait for s3 later this year.

Going to have a look at Ray Donovan or Sons of anarchy next.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 6, 2017)

SS GB, read the book when i was about 13. its sort of coming back to me as the series progresses.


----------



## larmen (Mar 6, 2017)

spongebob59 said:



			Finished Bosch S2 at the weekend, can't wait for s3 later this year.
		
Click to expand...

It's weird, but I really like it. S1 was the 1st thing I watched on Prime. Sometimes I find it hard to reconcile it to the books, but I read them all ages ago.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 6, 2017)

Rooter said:



			Finished DareDevil season 2, very much looking forward to 2018 for season 3 now! Very good stuff!!
		
Click to expand...

In the meantime watch Jessica Jones and Luke Cage then add Ironfist which starts in just under 2 weeks. They will then merge into a Defenders series featuring all of the characters. Plus The Punisher has his own series coming soon.


----------



## Slime (Mar 6, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			Think this is the format they should've adopted post Clarkson et al...

Really enjoyed last night even if only to see a London taxi coming out top in something...

Oh... and really want one of those prancing horses...
		
Click to expand...

I must admit, the FXXK was rather spectacular!!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 6, 2017)

Watched first episode of The Replacement,enjoyed it. 
Just wish I'd waited until all 3 had been on.


----------



## Piece (Mar 6, 2017)

Slime said:



			Will be watching the second series of Top Gear, which starts tonight.
		
Click to expand...

 Blimey, didn't release it was back on!?


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 6, 2017)

Follow the Money is nearly up there with The Bridge,another Scandinavian classic.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2017)

Piece said:



 Blimey, didn't release it was back on!?
		
Click to expand...

It was a decent start - certainly better than the last effort with Evans. This Top Gear is certainly watchable - just enough enjoyment to stop it going into 5th Gear Territory


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 6, 2017)

Very excited, Just seen line of duty trailer &#128513;


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 7, 2017)

Watched the first episode of TAKEN last night (Amazon), prequel to the Liam Neeson films, quite good, enjoyed it.


----------



## MindyBlack (Mar 7, 2017)

Vikings
Black Mirror
Big Bang Theory
2 broke girls
Suits
Shameless


----------



## Rumpokid (Mar 7, 2017)

Auf Wiedeshen Pet at the mo..


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 7, 2017)

Rumpokid said:



			Auf Wiedeshen Pet at the mo..
		
Click to expand...

One of the greatest TV shows of all time.


----------



## Big_G (Mar 7, 2017)

need_my_wedge said:



			One of the greatest TV shows of all time.
		
Click to expand...

Been Sky+ them and working through the series, classic

Timothy Spall, one of our finest actors


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 7, 2017)

One of my favourite lines in all tv came from Nev in Auf Pet. He was writing yet another postcard to his wife when they were still in the car going across to Germany. He apologised for the messy writing of one word, "I'm sorry pet but we went over a bump. That is very surprising as Holland is normally so flat". A nothing couple of lines but when spoken deadpan by Kevin Whately they can still make me smile now. Very, very clever writing.

In my mind, Timothy Spall will always be a Brummie. Anything else is just wrong.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 7, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			One of my favourite lines in all tv came from Nev in Auf Pet. He was writing yet another postcard to his wife when they were still in the car going across to Germany. He apologised for the messy writing of one word, "I'm sorry pet but we went over a bump. That is very surprising as Holland is normally so flat". A nothing couple of lines but when spoken deadpan by Kevin Whately they can still make me smile now. Very, very clever writing.

In my mind, Timothy Spall will always be a Brummie. Anything else is just wrong.
		
Click to expand...

.
they have been repeating AUF PET  on the yesterday channel  every weekday ,they have just started series two when they start doing up the manor house for  Ali Fraser.
 classic show with very talented actors.


----------



## Piece (Mar 7, 2017)

need_my_wedge said:



			Watched the first episode of TAKEN last night (Amazon), prequel to the Liam Neeson films, quite good, enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

Oooh. This sounds like something I need to see. :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 7, 2017)

Just caught up on the last two episodes of Homeland - superb viewing and bringing it back to the brilliance of the first two series


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 10, 2017)

*Anybody else watching "The Real Marigold Hotel"???*

Really enjoying this series.Never really having been a "fan" of his, I initially thought that Lionel Blair would get on my nerves, trying to tap dance and steal the limelight at every opportunity, but I'm pleased to say that I have warmed to him as a person by watching this. Also thought Sheila Ferguson was a bit loud and brash (as Americans can be) at first, but again she has shown a different side to her personality. Made me laugh when the "lounge lizard" pounced on her at the Yacht Club "do"... I said to Sam, "you watch, he'll go in for the kill in a minute" and sure enough!! Hope it works out for her on her date. And I love Rusty Lee's laugh. Every bit as contagious as it was on TVAM all those years ago. Paul Nicholas comes across as a really nice guy, as does Dennis Taylor.
And as a side note.............. India has some of the prettiest looking women you could ever wish to see. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 10, 2017)

Smiffy said:



*Anybody else watching "The Real Marigold Hotel"???*

Really enjoying this series.Never really having been a "fan" of his, I initially thought that Lionel Blair would get on my nerves, trying to tap dance and steal the limelight at every opportunity, but I'm pleased to say that I have warmed to him as a person by watching this. Also thought Sheila Ferguson was a bit loud and brash (as Americans can be) at first, but again she has shown a different side to her personality. Made me laugh when the "lounge lizard" pounced on her at the Yacht Club "do"... I said to Sam, "you watch, he'll go in for the kill in a minute" and sure enough!! Hope it works out for her on her date. And I love Rusty Lee's laugh. Every bit as contagious as it was on TVAM all those years ago. Paul Nicholas comes across as a really nice guy, as does Dennis Taylor.
And as a side note.............. India has some of the prettiest looking women you could ever wish to see. Absolutely stunning.

Click to expand...

Yes, we've got into it too. I agree about Paul Nicholas and Dennis Taylor but cant understand why Sheila Ferguson only ever prattles on about needing a man, but, of course, it may be the editing.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 10, 2017)

Started on season 3 of Peaky Blinders yesterday. Great programme, probably the best the BBC has come out with over the last 10 years.

Also stumbled across Fairly Secret Army on YouTube this week. Had forgotten how good it was.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 10, 2017)

Struggling to find Prime Suspect 1973 interesting. It ticks many boxes but there are just no sparks going off.

Back to The Blacklist. What has happened to the Mr Kaplan storyline?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 10, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Struggling to find Prime Suspect 1973 interesting. It ticks many boxes but there are just no sparks going off.
		
Click to expand...

Just finished season one of the original - never seen any of them before, all queued to run.


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 10, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Struggling to find Prime Suspect 1973 interesting. It ticks many boxes but there are just no sparks going off.

Back to The Blacklist. What has happened to the Mr Kaplan storyline?
		
Click to expand...

Got to agree about PS, boring, can't see anymore after this series.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 10, 2017)

Rewatching the sopranos.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 10, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Struggling to find Prime Suspect 1973 interesting. It ticks many boxes but there are just no sparks going off.
		
Click to expand...


Don't believe Lynda LaPlante is actively with the writing/production of this series... 
Which is probably why its not up to standard of the 'old stuff'...


----------



## stokie_93 (Mar 10, 2017)

Finished off Power last week, thoroughly enjoyed series 2 & 3.

Time to start something new this weekend!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 10, 2017)

Been enjoying Lucky Man and had a 1st season binge last weekend and I'm now up to date with series two also.

The only thing that's spoiling it for me though is Jummy Nuzzbat. He's a poor one-dimensional actor in my view but I have learnt to tolerate him in this as the story is the kind of thing that's right up mein strasse.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2017)

Fortitude has really got going now 

Also great to see that Game of Thrones will be back in July :whoo:


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 11, 2017)

Re run of line of duty s3, starts BBC 1 tonight.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 11, 2017)

The Replacement is hotting up for the final episode on Tuesday.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 11, 2017)

Started to watch S3 of The Americans after a year break from it.


----------



## Piece (Mar 11, 2017)

wrighty1874 said:



			Started to watch S3 of The Americans after a year break from it.
		
Click to expand...

Still quality :thup:


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 11, 2017)

wrighty1874 said:



			The Replacement is hotting up for the final episode on Tuesday.
		
Click to expand...

Really enjoying this. That Paula woman is a bad un!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 12, 2017)

Just waiting for my Planet Earth II 4k box set to arrive from Amazon.
Should be absolutely brilliant.......
http://www.whathifi.com/features/planet-earth-ii-4k-ultra-hd-blu-ray-review


----------



## mat100p (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi what you watching series 3 of peaky blinders on please?
I watched series 1 and 2 via Netflix but series 3 not available also not on catch up.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mat100p (Mar 12, 2017)

rudebhoy said:



			Started on season 3 of Peaky Blinders yesterday. Great programme, probably the best the BBC has come out with over the last 10 years.

Also stumbled across Fairly Secret Army on YouTube this week. Had forgotten how good it was.
		
Click to expand...

How you watching series 3 ?
Only 1 & 2 on Netflix 
Nor available  in catch up.?
Thanks


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 12, 2017)

Follow the Money is still as good as S1


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 12, 2017)

Prison break season 4 coming soon. 
Can't help but think that they should just have left it at 3.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2017)

Well watched the second episode of the new Top Gear and after a decent encouraging first episode all the worries have come to light . 

It's just a poor imitation of the old one - the presenters just have no flow , no natural banter between them and that Chris Harris is just beyond annoying. Matt Le Blanc doesn't seem a natural presenter to me - the other guy is forgettable. Will continue to watch it for the cars but it's just a bit boring and now it's the new Fifth Gear


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 12, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well watched the second episode of the new Top Gear and after a decent encouraging first episode all the worries have come to light . 

It's just a poor imitation of the old one - the presenters just have no flow , no natural banter between them and that Chris Harris is just beyond annoying. Matt Le Blanc doesn't seem a natural presenter to me - the other guy is forgettable. Will continue to watch it for the cars but it's just a bit boring and now it's the new Fifth Gear
		
Click to expand...

If you are going to continue to watch it "for the cars" does that mean you're going to tell us how rubbish it is after every epidode?


----------



## larmen (Mar 12, 2017)

I was amused and entertained by TG.

I would have picked the Porsche, but probably not in blue.


----------



## Fish (Mar 13, 2017)

Just finished the first series of The Killing, I thought they'd got their man and it was coming to a close but then noticed there are another 3 series, surely they can't string it out that long :mmm: 

It's good though.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 13, 2017)

Fish said:



			Just finished the first series of The Killing, I thought they'd got their man and it was coming to a close but then noticed there are another 3 series, surely they can't string it out that long :mmm: 

It's good though.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the same when the main character was killed off in Homeland , but it keeps getting better.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 14, 2017)

Just started Ray Donovan. I'm not sure that it's for me as the main character is a bit miserable. I'll give it a few more episodes. I've also got Sneaky Pete to go at. 
Still watching Nashville / Suits and SUPERSTORE !!!!!! (you've really got to find this).


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 19, 2017)

I've got the whole series so far of SS-GB on my planner. Is it worth watching or do I just delete them all?


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 19, 2017)

Missus has just started Greys Anatomy.  Few episodes ive seen are pretty good.......


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 19, 2017)

Started watching Lucky Man, but not really convinced, yet.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 19, 2017)

Just started Big Little Lies. Seems similar to Desperate Housewives.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 19, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've got the whole series so far of SS-GB on my planner. Is it worth watching or do I just delete them all?
		
Click to expand...


I've been a bit underwhelmed with it... Will most probably be digging out the book, for a re-read, rather than see the series out... If you have 'taped' series might be worth testing the water and watch first episode...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2017)

Down the mighty river - with Steve Backshall. Really like him and a cross between Bear Grylls and Steve Irwin. Fantastic scenery, tough terrain and fascinating wildlife and tribes


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 20, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've got the whole series so far of SS-GB on my planner. Is it worth watching or do I just delete them all?
		
Click to expand...

I have yet to see the last one, but have enjoyed it so far.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 20, 2017)

Karl102 said:



			Missus has just started Greys Anatomy.  Few episodes ive seen are pretty good.......
		
Click to expand...

It's brilliant. Got into it late but now on season 12 and hate the thought of it ending! Probably the only series I'd binge watch and might just start again when I'm up to date. Season 13 should be on box sets soon I think as been showing weekly on Living.


----------



## Piece (Mar 20, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Down the mighty river - with Steve Backshall. Really like him and a cross between Bear Grylls and Steve Irwin. Fantastic scenery, tough terrain and fascinating wildlife and tribes
		
Click to expand...

My kids love his Deadly 60 shows...


----------



## Piece (Mar 20, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			Just started Ray Donovan. I'm not sure that it's for me as *the main character is a bit miserable*. I'll give it a few more episodes. I've also got Sneaky Pete to go at. 
Still watching Nashville / Suits and SUPERSTORE !!!!!! (you've really got to find this).
		
Click to expand...

Disagree...he not a bit miserable....he's very miserable!  I think he smiles three times in the three or so series I've watched.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 21, 2017)

wrighty1874 said:



			Just started Big Little Lies. Seems similar to Desperate Housewives.
		
Click to expand...

Hope not, the missus and I started watching it after I heard a positive reviews on the radio.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 21, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Hope not, the missus and I started watching it after I heard a positive reviews on the radio.
		
Click to expand...

.
watched the first episode of this and thought i wont be bothering with any more ,typical american dross that spends far too long on atmospheric shots rather than get the story moving .
and all those annoying flashbacks get on my wick.
 if its for you then enjoy but its got a thumbs down in my house.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 21, 2017)

Just started _Falling Skies_.  On S1 Ep4 and not yet sure why it gets such good reviews,  but I shall persevere.

I did enjoy _The Country_ - BBC3 series just finished.  Strong characters not immediately engaging - gentle observational comedy.  If you got _The Detectorists_ you'll most likely get this,  if you didn't - well you still might.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 23, 2017)

Cracking episode of The Blacklist last night. I think there will be another couple of episodes to come still in this series but there will be a break before we see them. Following a dip in form last series, I really don't care that much about Elizabeth, particularly when she is in whiny mode, this series has been back on form. Great twist but think there is another person involved that we all know but was not shown last night. My theory anyway.

Anyone else watching The Last Kingdom? Very watchable and well done. We have been spoilt by the HBO blockbusters so I feel a little sorry that this series can't match the huge battle scenes that would be present if they were able to spend Â£1m per episode. The lead is pretty close to my image of Uhtred but I am not sure he is physically imposing enough. Not quite a Jack Reacher / Tom Cruise job but a little more bulk would not go amiss. Worth a watch though, particularly if you like the books it is based on.


----------



## larmen (Mar 26, 2017)

larmen said:



			What I really liked is that they have someone who can actually drive that Ferrari to its limits, and then talk about that. Clarkson and Co surely have a lot of experience in driving supercars, but yesterday seemed on a different level. I wonder if Ferrari would even let them have a go.
		
Click to expand...

Right now, same thing with the Bugatti


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 26, 2017)

the last two evenings have been spent reading the tv,we were watching a box set "midnight sun" 
we binge watched it ,a Swedish drama that kept you interested all through.
definitely worth looking at.


----------



## Sharktooth (Mar 27, 2017)

dewsweeper said:



			Really enjoyed Taboo.
Pleasing to see the baddies drop one by one.
Surely set for another series.
		
Click to expand...

Best thing I've seen for yonks!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 27, 2017)

We've just started watching _Breaking Bad_ - S1 Ep5 just finished - only 54 episodes to go to catch up.  But it is good so we will stick with it.  

One of the problems with starting on a series that has been out for a good number of years is that it is too easy to stumble across comments on later series - so giving away how the main characters develop.  And I am guessing that the main characters in Breaking Bad *do *develop - significantly...

As much of the enjoyment and interest in watching long running series is to be with the characters *as *they develop - not knowing where they will end up - NO SPOILERS PLEASE


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 27, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We've just started watching _Breaking Bad_ - S1 Ep5 just finished - only 54 episodes to go to catch up.  But it is good so we will stick with it.  

One of the problems with starting on a series that has been out for a good number of years is that it is too easy to stumble across comments on later series - so giving away how the main characters develop.  And I am guessing that the main characters in Breaking Bad *do *develop - significantly...

As much of the enjoyment and interest in watching long running series is to be with the characters *as *they develop - not knowing where they will end up - NO SPOILERS PLEASE 

Click to expand...

You'll enjoy it , I was a bit apprehensive at the start but got hooked after 5 episodes. We were watching 3 sometime 4 episodes on the same night. We were addicted


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 27, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			You'll enjoy it , I was a bit apprehensive at the start but got hooked after 5 episodes. We were watching 3 sometime 4 episodes on the same night. We were addicted 

Click to expand...

We also seem to have started down the route of 3 a night


----------



## dewsweeper (Mar 27, 2017)

Line of duty had pretty good opening episode last night.
Also enjoying Follow the money.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 27, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We also seem to have started down the route of 3 a night 

Click to expand...

When you finish watching Breaking Bad , watch the spin off series, Better call Saul it has quite a few of the original cast in it. 
 Series 3 starts 11th of April


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 27, 2017)

Follow the Money is excellent.Concludes on Saturday.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2017)

Racing legends on BBC4 at the moment about John Surtees. Fascinating


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 28, 2017)

There is a superb program about Tommy Byrne, the best driver never to make it in F1 - it's on the BBC iPlayer.


----------



## KhalJimbo (Mar 28, 2017)

Watched The Young Pope recently, really enjoyed that. Also got one more episode of The Kettering Incident to watch which I am also thoroughly enjoying. Both are on Sky Box Sets.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 28, 2017)

Broadchurch is shaping up nicely ,shame its going to be the last series.


----------



## Duckster (Mar 29, 2017)

Finally got round to watching Happy Valley (still one left on series 2 to watch).  Brilliant show, can't understand how I missed it when it was originally on.  Started watching Imposters (watched one, seems ok, will give it a try), Marvel's Iron Fist (good!), Taken (ok).  Have downloaded but not watched the spin off series to The Good Wife.

Line Of Duty though.  Just a step above anything else on the tv at the moment (imho).

Will have a look at Follow the money as well.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 29, 2017)

Watching Narcos Series two last night, whilst the wife was out, really not her cup of tea at all. I'll not be going to Columbia any time soon!!!!!


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 29, 2017)

Did anyone watch The Replacement? Can you explain the ending? We just didn't understand how it got there without explaining how?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 29, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			Did anyone watch The Replacement? Can you explain the ending? We just didn't understand how it got there without explaining how?
		
Click to expand...

.
you me and over half the nation CF a totally fubar ending.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 29, 2017)

Have to admit that we too were a bit baffled.  How the lass recovered so fully from what, I am assuming, was intended to be a lethal drug overdose?  And then what happened I don't really know how it all hung together - what the baby was doing in the library etc etc.  Dunno.  It was good until the last 10minutes then I got lost.  But hey.  Glasgow City Centre looked good.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 30, 2017)

Agreed RE: The Replacement, bizarre ending to what was a superb show up to that point. Really weird, seemed like they ran out of time and tried to cram too much into the last 15 mins, was weird. Would have been even better spread over a 6-part series.



Norrin Radd said:



			Broadchurch is shaping up nicely ,shame its going to be the last series.
		
Click to expand...

Started watching Season 1 2 weeks ago, and already up to date. What a show. Be a shame when it's over.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 30, 2017)

New Scandi French series called Midnight Sun looks promising.Should be renamed www.designermurders.com


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 30, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			Did anyone watch The Replacement? Can you explain the ending? We just didn't understand how it got there without explaining how?
		
Click to expand...

I agree it was a poor ending. 
But not sure why you didn't get it?


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 30, 2017)

The Replacement was brilliant until the last 15 minutes...how she recovered and knew how to rewire the airbag to start the car. Then how come the baby was at the library and the police arrive with the nutter woman. I thought they were coming to arrest the other one. 

I have probably said on here some pages back but just to repeat "This Is Us" - seriously good.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 30, 2017)

AmandaJR said:



			The Replacement was brilliant until the last 15 minutes...how she recovered and knew how to rewire the airbag to start the car. Then how come the baby was at the library and the police arrive with the nutter woman. I thought they were coming to arrest the other one. 

I have probably said on here some pages back but just to repeat "This Is Us" - seriously good.
		
Click to expand...

Is it on sky?


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 30, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Is it on sky?
		
Click to expand...

Channel 4. I think next week is the last in the series - episode 18 so must be on catch up I would think. So well acted and so believable and really moving too...

Edit - just googled and there is a Series 2 - yippee


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 30, 2017)

AmandaJR said:



			Channel 4. I think next week is the last in the series - episode 18 so must be on catch up I would think. So well acted and so believable and really moving too...

Edit - just googled and there is a Series 2 - yippee 

Click to expand...

Cheers I'll have look.


----------



## Lump (Mar 30, 2017)

Duckster said:



			Finally got round to watching Happy Valley (still one left on series 2 to watch).  Brilliant show, can't understand how I missed it when it was originally on.  Started watching Imposters (watched one, seems ok, will give it a try), Marvel's Iron Fist (good!), Taken (ok).  Have downloaded but not watched the spin off series to The Good Wife.

Line Of Duty though.  Just a step above anything else on the tv at the moment (imho).

Will have a look at Follow the money as well.
		
Click to expand...

you are joking about Iron fist? Its a complete flop and Marvels worst series to date (thats saying something when you have Luke Cage series, which is also very poor)

Just finished series 1 of Peaky Blinders. Cracking series.


----------



## pendodave (Apr 1, 2017)

Watched 'decline and fall' last night.

I've always enjoyed the book, and thought they made a decent stab at the adaptation.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 1, 2017)

pendodave said:



			Watched 'decline and fall' last night.

I've always enjoyed the book, and thought they made a decent stab at the adaptation.
		
Click to expand...

.
we started watching it but gave up after about 40 mins ,not for us im afraid.


----------



## Slime (Apr 1, 2017)

I saw a couple of episodes of Fawlty Towers ............... again!!
Even after watching it dozens of times, it's still the funniest thing I've ever seen on telly by far, (Family Guy is the closest).


----------



## Duckster (Apr 1, 2017)

Lump said:



			you are joking about Iron fist? Its a complete flop and Marvels worst series to date (thats saying something when you have Luke Cage series, which is also very poor)

Just finished series 1 of Peaky Blinders. Cracking series.
		
Click to expand...

Hummm. Had only watched the first Iron Fist, got to part 4. Deleted the rest.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 1, 2017)

Getting ready for the final two episodes of Follow the Money.Been a great series.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 1, 2017)

Watching the story of The Jam on Sky Arts.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 5, 2017)

Blacklist Redemption. Disappointing but watching in case there is some crossover with Blacklist that I need to know about. 

The female lead has had her face entirely frozen by surgery / botox. There is no movement at all, very odd.


----------



## Fish (Apr 5, 2017)

Billions still as good as ever along with Madam Secretary, Shades of Blue and Line of Duty. 

Dumped The Catch, early first season was good but lost its way now. 

Not sure if Blacklust has finished, didn't clarify on last episode when seeing Demby walking away and now we've Blacklist Redemption so not sure what's going on?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 6, 2017)

Fish, I think there are two more Blacklist episodes to be shown but they are splitting it with this series, either to give this series a boost to start with or perhaps at some point in this series there will be a link back to the ongoing story re Red / Dembe. If I am wrong it is still a good series ending cliff hanger. Personally I think Mr Kaplan has some hand in all of this.


----------



## Fish (Apr 6, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Fish, I think there are two more Blacklist episodes to be shown but they are splitting it with this series, either to give this series a boost to start with or perhaps at some point in this series there will be a link back to the ongoing story re Red / Dembe. If I am wrong it is still a good series ending cliff hanger. *Personally I think Mr Kaplan has some hand in all of this*.
		
Click to expand...

We've both said this, she's lurking in the background plotting her revenge..


----------



## dewsweeper (Apr 10, 2017)

Line of duty ,worth an hour away from the golf.
What an ending to an episode!


----------



## Midnight (Apr 10, 2017)

dewsweeper said:



			Line of duty ,worth an hour away from the golf.
What an ending to an episode!
		
Click to expand...

Have this on series link so i can watch them in a oner. Is it as good as the other ones ?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 10, 2017)

Midnight said:



			Have this on series link so i can watch them in a oner. Is it as good as the other ones ?
		
Click to expand...

.
in a word .
YEP


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 10, 2017)

Homeland keeps getting better and better , great acting by Quinn .:thup:


----------



## Midnight (Apr 10, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			.
in a word .
YEP
		
Click to expand...

&#128588;&#128588;&#128588;&#128588;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			Homeland keeps getting better and better , great acting by Quinn .:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Just brilliant - it's back on form after a few years of dips , can't wait for the final episode 


Fortitude finished a a strange note , very strange


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 10, 2017)

13 reasons why. 
Very good.


----------



## dewsweeper (Apr 10, 2017)

Midnight said:



			Have this on series link so i can watch them in a oner. Is it as good as the other ones ?
		
Click to expand...

so far,yes.
No idea yet of who the villains are.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 10, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just brilliant - it's back on form after a few years of dips , can't wait for the final episode 


Fortitude finished a a strange note , very strange
		
Click to expand...

I didn't fancy Fortitude, but good news  Better Call Saul series 3 starts tomorrow night , great story lines, humour, drama , some raunchy guitar riffs  .


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 10, 2017)

What an ending to last night's Line of Duty. Best series on the telly for years.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 10, 2017)

wrighty1874 said:



			What an ending to last night's Line of Duty. Best series on the telly for years.
		
Click to expand...

Checked it on Catch Up and starts a few series in - does each series kind of stand alone or do you need all the history?


----------



## Fish (Apr 10, 2017)

wrighty1874 said:



			What an ending to last night's Line of Duty. Best series on the telly for years.
		
Click to expand...

Just caught up with it on iPlayer, the wife said he was dodgy, apparently she can spot dodgy characters &#128563;&#129300;&#128540;&#128514;


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 10, 2017)

One more episode of Broadchurch and I don't have a clue who did i yet.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 11, 2017)

Just finished NARCOS. Brilliant TV !!!!


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 11, 2017)

Little big Lies is still producing the goods, keeps getting better.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 11, 2017)

Don't miss the new series of Car Share tonight.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 11, 2017)

Just watched the 1st episode series 3 of Better Call Saul, a bit slow , hopefully it'll get better.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 11, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Don't miss the new series of Car Share tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant - such heart-warming TV - big soppy smile on my face every minute of it :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Don't miss the new series of Car Share tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry. Series linked already. Simple idea so brilliantly executed


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 11, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Don't miss the new series of Car Share tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Best comedy show in a very long time. Loved it to bits.

All eps are available now on IPlayer and desperately trying not to watch them all immediately.


----------



## Piece (Apr 13, 2017)

Giving Mr Robot a try. So far, liking it.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 14, 2017)

started watching the new series with Idris Elba last night ,GUERILLA ,twenty minutes later we were watching something else .


----------



## louise_a (Apr 14, 2017)

AmandaJR said:



			Checked it on Catch Up and starts a few series in - does each series kind of stand alone or do you need all the history?
		
Click to expand...

I am watching this series and havent seen the others, and I dont think there is any loss in not having seen the others.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 14, 2017)

louise_a said:



			I am watching this series and havent seen the others, and I dont think there is any loss in not having seen the others.
		
Click to expand...

Season one is on Netflix.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 14, 2017)

Nashville's been given a third series. Yey!!! Superstore is still producing the goods.

Gonna try House of Cards next. :mmm:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 14, 2017)

You can watch this series without seeing the others but if you've got Netflix you can watch the previous three. All four series have been excellent.


----------



## Val (Apr 15, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Blacklist Redemption. Disappointing but watching in case there is some crossover with Blacklist that I need to know about. 

The female lead has had her face entirely frozen by surgery / botox. There is no movement at all, very odd.
		
Click to expand...

I'm enjoying this, probably a bit more than the blacklist itself


----------



## Val (Apr 15, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Fish, I think there are two more Blacklist episodes to be shown but they are splitting it with this series, either to give this series a boost to start with or perhaps at some point in this series there will be a link back to the ongoing story re Red / Dembe. If I am wrong it is still a good series ending cliff hanger. Personally I think Mr Kaplan has some hand in all of this.
		
Click to expand...

It always has had a mid season break


----------



## Val (Apr 15, 2017)

wrighty1874 said:



			You can watch this series without seeing the others but if you've got Netflix you can watch the previous three. All four series have been excellent.
		
Click to expand...

What's this Nick? House of Cards?


----------



## Piece (Apr 16, 2017)

Mars, the short series on NatGeo.


----------



## dewsweeper (Apr 16, 2017)

Have enjoyed the first two episodes of Department Q.
Scandie Noir but if you do not mind sub titles gripping stuff.
Last night.was not for the feInt hearted.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 16, 2017)

Val said:



			What's this Nick? House of Cards?
		
Click to expand...

 NoMartin, Line of Duty.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 16, 2017)

dewsweeper said:



			Have enjoyed the first two episodes of Department Q.
Scandie Noir but if you do not mind sub titles gripping stuff.
Last night.was not for the feInt hearted.
		
Click to expand...

Another good series.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 16, 2017)

wrighty1874 said:



			NoMartin, Line of Duty.
		
Click to expand...

I've just started watching this and i'm hooked after 3 episodes, i'm going to download series 2 to watch on my holiday flights.:whoo:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 16, 2017)

For those wanting a gentler pace of tv a new series of Maigret starts tonight. Classic Sunday night tv. Put your slippers on, sit back and enjoy.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 16, 2017)

Line of Duty just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 16, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Line of Duty just keeps getting better and better.
		
Click to expand...

:thup: Top viewing


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 16, 2017)

upsidedown said:



			:thup: Top viewing
		
Click to expand...

Season 3 not on Netflix or sky catch up &#128545;


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 16, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Season 3 not on Netflix or sky catch up ðŸ˜¡
		
Click to expand...

Amazon DVD Â£7.99 , well worth it :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 16, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Line of Duty just keeps getting better and better.
		
Click to expand...

It certainly proves my point that all police force's are corrupt 

Great drama


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 17, 2017)

Designated Survivor. Well impressed.


----------



## Lump (Apr 17, 2017)

upsidedown said:



			Amazon DVD Â£7.99 , well worth it :thup:
		
Click to expand...

or try a website called ShowRSS.....thank me later


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 17, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Designated Survivor. Well impressed.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, but a long wait till series 2


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 17, 2017)

Broadchurch ,last episode tonight ,who dunnit? im not sure but hopefully we will find out.


----------



## Fish (Apr 17, 2017)

Still watching:

NowTV

Madam Secretary
Billions
Blindspot
Blacklist
Blacklist Redemption
Shades of Blue

Netflix 

The Killing
Designated Survivor
Touch
The Returned

Terrestrial 

Line of Duty


----------



## Three (Apr 17, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Line of Duty just keeps getting better and better.
		
Click to expand...

Love it.


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 20, 2017)

Bosch series 3 starts on prime tomorrow &#128513;


----------



## Fish (Apr 20, 2017)

spongebob59 said:



			Bosch series 3 starts on prime tomorrow &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

:whoo:


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 21, 2017)

VIKINGS SERIES 4 has just started on the History channel ,been waiting a while for this .


----------



## larmen (Apr 22, 2017)

spongebob59 said:



			Bosch series 3 starts on prime tomorrow &#62977;
		
Click to expand...

Just got the email from amazon. So exited.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 22, 2017)

Interesting programme on Joe Cocker on Sky Arts at the moment. Drugs and booze certainly took a toil


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 26, 2017)

If you are not watching Car Share then start downloading now. Last night was comedy gold. Werthers anyone?


----------



## Piece (Apr 26, 2017)

Piece said:



			Giving Mr Robot a try. So far, liking it.
		
Click to expand...

Finished the first series. Started off well, but just annoying me now. Very likely to give up in series 2.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 26, 2017)

Genius , about Albert Einstein ,watched part one last night ,well worth a look if you get the nat geo channel.


----------



## Duckster (Apr 26, 2017)

spongebob59 said:



			Bosch series 3 starts on prime tomorrow &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

Got all 10 episodes lined up to watch!!


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 26, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If you are not watching Car Share then start downloading now. Last night was comedy gold. Werthers anyone?
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Nothing makes me laugh out loud like Car Share. In fact I annoy HID as I keep rewinding to see the best moments again...and again!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 26, 2017)

AmandaJR said:



			Agreed. Nothing makes me laugh out loud like Car Share. In fact I annoy HID as I keep rewinding to see the best moments again...and again!
		
Click to expand...

Definitely one of the stand out comedy shows and one of the few that actually makes me laugh out loud. I wonder how history will treat it in decades to come and whether it'll be seen in the comedic pantheon alongside Porridge, Fawlty Towers et al


----------



## Reemul (Apr 27, 2017)

I thought season 2 of Carshare was too short, too rushed in places and if he isn't doing anymore didn't end well. It was still very funny though. Loved the Smurf episode personally..I'm just drip drying....


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 27, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If you are not watching Car Share then start downloading now. Last night was comedy gold. Werthers anyone?
		
Click to expand...

Is that the one with the Monkey????


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 27, 2017)

Yes, the monkey was genius. Lots of clever touches throughout. I started to re-quote things but some may not have seen it so I wont spoil scenes. "Do you think he will miss us", is still making me chuckle now though.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 27, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Yes, the monkey was genius.
		
Click to expand...

Got to be honest, have never bothered with Car Share before but watched an episode on iPlayer the other night and it sparked our interest. Started watching them all and came across the monkey one.
Comedy gold. My wife has never laughed so much in her life, especially with the monkey in the back seat with the seatbelt on.
"Would the Rhesus Monkey like some Curly Wurly?"
lol!!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 27, 2017)

It's touches like the seatbelt on which had me with tears coming down my face. A monkey on the back seat is funny, a monkey with its seat belt on is even funnier. Incidentally, if you are new to Car Share then make sure you listen to the DJ's and adverts on the radio and the signs in the background as he drives around. Some of the signs are rude, some are plain funny but there are very clever hidden plants which you need to look out for. Definitely a show where you can watch it again and see new things that you didn't catch first time around. Ep 2 had a rude sign for a car wash that took me 3 goes to see. A colleague at work spotted it first time and so I kept replaying it.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 27, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Got to be honest, have never bothered with Car Share before but watched an episode on iPlayer the other night and it sparked our interest. Started watching them all and came across the monkey one.
Comedy gold. My wife has never laughed so much in her life, especially with the monkey in the back seat with the seatbelt on.
"Would the Rhesus Monkey like some Curly Wurly?"
lol!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm laughing now just remembering that first camera shot of the monkey in the back seat with seat belt on - the expression on its face was priceless


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 27, 2017)

what channel is car share on

found it .:smirk::smirk: will give it a looking over


----------



## chellie (Apr 27, 2017)

We were howling at the name of the pub in the Car Share Smurf Episode:rofl:


----------



## Fish (Apr 27, 2017)

They showed a load of outakes from Car Share the other night, that was funnier than the actual programme its self.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 27, 2017)

Fish said:



			They showed a load of outakes from Car Share the other night, that was funnier than the actual programme its self.
		
Click to expand...

Where did you see that? I'd love to watch that.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 27, 2017)

The monkey episode is right up there as a classic comedy episode that can sit alongside the best of Only Fools, Dads Army, Fawlty Towers etc


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Got to be honest, have never bothered with Car Share before but watched an episode on iPlayer the other night and it sparked our interest. Started watching them all and came across the monkey one.
Comedy gold. My wife has never laughed so much in her life, especially with the monkey in the back seat with the seatbelt on.
"Would the Rhesus Monkey like some Curly Wurly?"
lol!!!
		
Click to expand...

https://www.facebook.com/PeterKaysCarShareFans/videos/120434921843143/


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 28, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.facebook.com/PeterKaysCarShareFans/videos/120434921843143/

Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 28, 2017)

AmandaJR said:



			:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

It smells of Sugar Puffs &#128514;


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 28, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It smells of Sugar Puffs &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

So many great lines in that one scene alone...I could watch it again and again!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 28, 2017)

Nothing like a spoiler alert for those that haven't seen it as part of the programme!! Still the funniest clip of TV this year


----------



## Fish (Apr 29, 2017)

I didn't find it funny!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 29, 2017)

Got Line of duty season 3 to watch :whoo:

Glad I didn't know that Bob the builder & Will Mellor was in it, or I might have swerved it completely.


----------



## Three (Apr 29, 2017)

Anyone with Nat Geo needs to either watch now or record what's on, the build up to the Rodney King police beating trial and the subsequent 1992 LA riots. Incredible viewing.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 30, 2017)

Veep, Benidorm and The Trip to Spain are all currently making me laugh in their different ways.


----------



## louise_a (Apr 30, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Got Line of duty season 3 to watch :whoo:

Glad I didn't know that Bob the builder & Will Mellor was in it, or I might have swerved it completely.
		
Click to expand...

Watchin the current series, it is very good, going to get the earlier ones as I have never seen them.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 30, 2017)

louise_a said:



			Watchin the current series, it is very good, going to get the earlier ones as I have never seen them.
		
Click to expand...

Likewise!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 30, 2017)

louise_a said:



			Watchin the current series, it is very good, going to get the earlier ones as I have never seen them.
		
Click to expand...

Should have started from season 1 really. 
Still be good tho.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 30, 2017)

Three said:



			Anyone with Nat Geo needs to either watch now or record what's on, the build up to the Rodney King police beating trial and the subsequent 1992 LA riots. Incredible viewing.
		
Click to expand...

They are doing an "America in crisis" weekend. Plenty to choose from!! Watched their 9/11 stuff yesterday. Actually remember being at home (HID had a day off and had been shopping somewhere) and turned the news on and then the US news and sat in disbelief as events unfolded. Some real tales of bravery and heroism from those involved


----------



## Slime (May 1, 2017)

Taskmaster ....................... again.


----------



## Midnight (May 18, 2017)

Twin peaks - I am on series 1 episode 3 , anyone who has seen it , can you please tell what the hell is going on ?


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 19, 2017)

Billions. 
Can't decide if it's good or not &#129300;


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 19, 2017)

If you haven't tried Lethal Weapon, give it a go. Really very good.


----------



## Beezerk (May 19, 2017)

Midnight said:



			Twin peaks - I am on series 1 episode 3 , anyone who has seen it , can you please tell what the hell is going on ?
		
Click to expand...

It's Lynch innit, you're not supposed to know what's going on &#128513;
Need to watch the original series as I missed it when I was younger, watched the film version which I really enjoyed.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 19, 2017)

Just started watching Bosch, looks like it could be good .


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 19, 2017)

Midnight said:



			Twin peaks - I am on series 1 episode 3 , anyone who has seen it , can you please tell what the hell is going on ?
		
Click to expand...

I watched it when first broadcast - there were a small group of us at work keen watchers from the start - and at work every 'morning after' we'd gather round the tea table and ask ourselves 'what the heck was *that* all about?'

Just keep watching and try to not understand - you are not supposed to understand...it evolves, and as some things get clearer, others get more obscure.  But you get there.  I have to say that in my recollection of back then I thought that Sherilyn Fenn was a damn fine piece of cherry pie 

Looking forward v much to the new series...:thup:


----------



## Fish (May 19, 2017)

Still watching:

*NowTV*

Madam Secretary
Billions
Blindspot
Blacklist
Blacklist Redemption
Shades of Blue

*Netflix *

The Killing
Designated Survivor
Touch
The Returned

Haven't updated my subscription to Prime so can't watch Bosch 2, if I hear of a few more decent things on Prime to watch I may invest, but then we've got loads on the go at present so don't really need the extra expense.

*Terrestrial TV*

Bugger all, Nowt, Zip, Nuffin', Rubbish


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 19, 2017)

well i have finally got round to watching Game of Thrones,seen series on and now just started series two. 

 Fishy ,terrestial tv ,Versailles is well worth watching.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 19, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			well i have finally got round to watching Game of Thrones,seen series on and now just started series two. 

 Fishy ,terrestial tv ,Versailles is well worth watching.
		
Click to expand...

Everyone keeps saying how good it is but it just doesn't appeal to me for some reason. 
I think it's the dragons.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 19, 2017)

Good shout about Versailles. Very racy for BBC as well.


----------



## Beezerk (May 19, 2017)

Anyone got Sky Box Sets? Any good?


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 19, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Anyone got Sky Box Sets? Any good?
		
Click to expand...

.
 the enfield haunting with Tim Spall is quite good,


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 1, 2017)

Blacklist is back and on form. Cracking ending to last nights show. 

I may have to watch it again though as some of it was slightly confusing, as though bits were edited out. Is Raymond potentially Liz's father then or not?


----------



## dewsweeper (Jun 1, 2017)

Black Widow is worth a look.
On All4 on line.


----------



## Fish (Jun 4, 2017)

Just giving Sense8 a go, bit of a weird and confusing start but willing to give it some time....


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 5, 2017)

Just finished "Designated Survivor" (Jack Bauer in a cardigan) on Netflix, quite enjoyed it. Gonna try "Hap & leonard" and "American Gods" on Amazon next.


----------



## Junior (Jun 5, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Blacklist is back and on form. Cracking ending to last nights show. 

I may have to watch it again though as some of it was slightly confusing, as though bits were edited out. Is Raymond potentially Liz's father then or not?
		
Click to expand...

Yes !  I picked up on that too.  Katarina never knew or never found out whether Raymond or Constantin is the father.  Kate coming back into it is a great twist.


----------



## drewster (Jun 5, 2017)

White Gold has been mildly amusing and good to kill half an hour with.


----------



## Fish (Jun 5, 2017)

need_my_wedge said:



			Just finished "Designated Survivor" (Jack Bauer in a cardigan) on Netflix, quite enjoyed it..
		
Click to expand...

Watched the last episode last night, really enjoyed it also. 

Back to watching The Killing tonight.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 9, 2017)

Well into season 2 of Billions now. 
It's a must watch.


----------



## Piece (Jun 25, 2017)

Just finished season 3 of The Flash.

Billions series 2 was excellent, a touch samey in places though.

Broadchurch the final series was good.

Now onto The Tunnel - Sabotage.


----------



## Piece (Jun 25, 2017)

Oh, and series five of The Americans.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 26, 2017)

Not sure if it's been mentioned before but watching "100 Code" and really enjoying it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 26, 2017)

The Loch. Can't work out if it is worth sticking with or after 6 weeks I will be annoyed because I did. Too many people doing stupid things in order to make them look suspicious. 3 down, 3 to go, perhaps.

Thoroughly enjoying Versailles. Haven't seen the last episode of the series but the previous one was a cracker. The sinister security man is a cracker of a character. He could have a series on his own.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 26, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Loch. Can't work out if it is worth sticking with or after 6 weeks I will be annoyed because I did. Too many people doing stupid things in order to make them look suspicious. 3 down, 3 to go, perhaps.

Thoroughly enjoying Versailles. Haven't seen the last episode of the series but the previous one was a cracker. The sinister security man is a cracker of a character. He could have a series on his own.
		
Click to expand...

Watched first 2 episodes of The Loch and recorded last night's but almost didn't bother. Like you I fear I'll stick with it and wish I hadn't!


----------



## dewsweeper (Jun 26, 2017)

Black Widow on more4.
Enjoying it immensely.
2 episodes from the finish and still cannot work out who the real baddie ic!


----------



## craigstardis1976 (Jun 26, 2017)

Watching Series 2 of The Sweeney and Callan: The Monochrome Years on DVD at the moment.


----------



## Jensen (Jun 26, 2017)

Broken with Sean Bean, he's excellent in this


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 27, 2017)

American Gods, very weird, not sure whether to stick or twist.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 27, 2017)

Goliath... Thought it very good...

Also, Broken...


----------



## dewsweeper (Jun 27, 2017)

Jensen said:



			Broken with Sean Bean, he's excellent in this
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jun 27, 2017)

100 Code was very good, but would love to see in the mind of the writer of the series!!!


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jun 27, 2017)

On episode six of Riviera. Not too bad.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 5, 2017)

Bosch S 3 finished, can't wait for S4.

Been recommended start up, so that's next up.


----------



## Piece (Jul 11, 2017)

Moved onto latest series of Blacklist....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 11, 2017)

It's better than the previous one Piece, a really good series. Enjoy.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 11, 2017)

On series 3 of The Blacklist. Got series 4 saved for after.

Game of Thrones next week though &#128513;


----------



## Captainron (Jul 11, 2017)

I have finally taken the plunge and started on Game of Thrones. Blasted through the first 3 series and am on episode 3 of series 4 now. 

It's pretty good.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 12, 2017)

The world will stop revolving next Monday at 9pm. My family are under strict instructions to go upstairs, make no noise, do not speak, nothing. Hugely excited &#128513;


----------



## GB72 (Jul 12, 2017)

Not watching the 2am showing at same time as US


----------



## Val (Jul 12, 2017)

New season of Power has stated and it's very good. Finished Bloodline which was decent and really enjoyed Riviera. Getting caught up with House of Cards.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 12, 2017)

GB72 said:



			Not watching the 2am showing at same time as US
		
Click to expand...

I'm a bit sad but not that sad. Anyway, work next day no matter what is happening in the Seven Kingdoms


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 12, 2017)

Suits starts again this week. 

I've also been catching up wit Line of Duty (onto series 3 now). now that is some incredible TV!!


----------



## PieMan (Jul 12, 2017)

I never watched the Soprano's first time round and it was recommended by a mate, so am blasting through that - very enjoyable.

Got a long list of things to watch now based on some of the previous posts!

Looking forward to the new series of Ballers..................and of course the epic Game of Thrones; next Monday cannot come quickly enough!!


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jul 13, 2017)

Val said:



			New season of Power has stated and it's very good. Finished Bloodline which was decent and really enjoyed Riviera. Getting caught up with House of Cards.
		
Click to expand...

What channel is Power onMartin please?


----------



## Fish (Jul 14, 2017)

Currently watching River, about 5 episodes in now. I thought it was a bit deep & slow at first but I've really got into it now.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 15, 2017)

Anyone who has Amazon prime should check out Parks and Recreation. Very funny and in Ron Swanson they have one of the great modern tv characters.


----------



## rosecott (Jul 15, 2017)

No-one has mentioned the funniest series on the box, which finished last night - Count Arthur Strong - brilliant. You can still watch some episodes on BBC I-player.


----------



## Big_G (Jul 17, 2017)

Game of Thrones, wow what a return, no easing you back in gently in Westeros


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 17, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anyone who has Amazon prime should check out Parks and Recreation. Very funny and in Ron Swanson they have one of the great modern tv characters.
		
Click to expand...

I would go as far as saying it is the funniest sit com this century and along with Gavin and Stacey had the best ensemble cast of any sit com.

Also for fans of The Daily Mash satirical web site I occasionally post to that seems to upset some humourless brxiters so much, there is a TV version of this starting this Thursday on BBC 2, the Mash Report.  Looks good.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 17, 2017)

Watched 4ep of Power and so far it's been very good.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 17, 2017)

Big_G said:



			Game of Thrones, wow what a return, no easing you back in gently in Westeros 

Click to expand...

Say nothing, I'm watching it tonight. Very excited.


----------



## Val (Jul 17, 2017)

wrighty1874 said:



			What channel is Power onMartin please?
		
Click to expand...

It'ss on Netfix Nick


----------



## Val (Jul 17, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anyone who has Amazon prime should check out Parks and Recreation. Very funny and in Ron Swanson they have one of the great modern tv characters.
		
Click to expand...

I've started with Bosch on Amazon Prime, it's decent and there looks to be a good line up of Amazon Originals


----------



## Big_G (Jul 17, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Say nothing, I'm watching it tonight. Very excited.
		
Click to expand...

No spoilers here :thup:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 17, 2017)

Big_G said:



			No spoilers here :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Top man :thup:. No proper Throner gives away plot spoilers. It just isn't done


----------



## dewsweeper (Jul 17, 2017)

Not much mention of Fargo on here.
I record it and watch 3 or 4 episodes at a time.
I think it is good,with a bit of black humour.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jul 17, 2017)

Val said:



			It'ss on Netfix Nick
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Martin,I'll probably wait til all episodes are available.


----------



## Wabinez (Jul 17, 2017)

Was waiting to see if anyone mentioned GoT.

Winter is here....and Episode 1 was fantastic.  Yes, I did watch it at 2am this morning!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 17, 2017)

Wabinez said:



			Was waiting to see if anyone mentioned GoT.

Winter is here....and Episode 1 was fantastic.  Yes, I did watch it at 2am this morning!
		
Click to expand...

GoT - looking forward to it - but still dong a Series 6 refresher. Doubt I'll be able to wait though.


----------



## londonlewis (Jul 17, 2017)

Fish said:



			Currently watching River, about 5 episodes in now. I thought it was a bit deep & slow at first but I've really got into it now.
		
Click to expand...

I watched this. It's odd but I thought it was a good watch.


----------



## londonlewis (Jul 17, 2017)

Does anyone watch House of lies with Don Cheadle? I'm on season 4.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 17, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anyone who has Amazon prime should check out Parks and Recreation. Very funny and in Ron Swanson they have one of the great modern tv characters.
		
Click to expand...

How long into it does it start to get funny?  Did the first episode this afternoon and not that impressed.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 17, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			How long into it does it start to get funny?  Did the first episode this afternoon and not that impressed.
		
Click to expand...

Try a couple more. First episodes throw everything at you. It needs to settle down and allow the characters to develop. If you're not liking it still by episode 4 then it's not for you. (It's how I work and did for Breaking Bad). If you do like it then the good news is that there are 7 series to catch up on &#128513;. I'm half way through the 6th.


----------



## Fish (Jul 17, 2017)

Just watching the first episode of Backstrom, light hearted police drama, reminds me of House.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 17, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			How long into it does it start to get funny?  Did the first episode this afternoon and not that impressed.
		
Click to expand...

First series has its moments.  But it really takes off in series 2 , and by the end of series 7 you'll be crying like a jessie at the ending.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 17, 2017)

Hacker Khan said:



			First series has its moments.  But it really takes off in series 2 , and by the end of series 7 you'll be crying like a jessie at the ending.
		
Click to expand...

"Get on your feet..."


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 17, 2017)

GoT was superb.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 17, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			GoT was superb.
		
Click to expand...

It was. Didn't disappoint. Loved the opening!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 18, 2017)

It certainly set the tone. Very strong opener.


----------



## peteralan (Jul 18, 2017)

I try not to get too involved with too many of these series as they can tie up a lot of your time, 24 episodes in a series etc. 

Advertising not permitted, post edited


----------



## Reemul (Jul 18, 2017)

Just finished Lucifer Season 2, good ending looking forward to Season 3.

Started American Gods and loved the first episode, great start, have read the book and the series looks and films great. Ian McShane as always is awesome.


----------



## OnTour (Jul 18, 2017)

Kinda lost for something new after better call Saul and Riviera. Fargo was excellent and narcos was also interesting !


----------



## Piece (Jul 19, 2017)

Just watched episode 1 of Preacher. WTF?


----------



## Big_G (Jul 19, 2017)

Watched the 1st episode of American Gods last night......interesting


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 19, 2017)

Anyone seen anything of Fargo ? Worth the watch ?


----------



## dewsweeper (Jul 19, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Anyone seen anything of Fargo ? Worth the watch ?
		
Click to expand...

We really enjoy it.
Quite graphic violence now and again
Very black humour and sometimes hard to keep up but I am old!


----------



## OnTour (Jul 19, 2017)

3rd series took some effort to get into luckily after reading this I realised I'd not finish the last 2 episodes &#129304; I wanted to know the ending &#128018; did he get away with it?? I guess nobody knows


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 19, 2017)

dewsweeper said:



			We really enjoy it.
Quite graphic violence now and again
Very black humour and sometimes hard to keep up but I am old!
		
Click to expand...

Try the wee blue pills , they should keep it up


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Atlanta is a good funny watch so far. Being only 22 mins long is a downer though


----------



## dewsweeper (Jul 20, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			Try the wee blue pills , they should keep it up 

Click to expand...

Take more than pills at my age!!!


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jul 20, 2017)

WatchedFearless over two nights. Well worth watching.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 21, 2017)

Reemul said:



			Just finished Lucifer Season 2, good ending looking forward to Season 3.

Started American Gods and loved the first episode, great start, have read the book and the series looks and films great. Ian McShane as always is awesome.
		
Click to expand...

I really like Lucifer, shame they cut the season early, but apparently going to add  the episodes to the next season as extras. The issue with it for me was that it kept disappearing for weeks at a time, sometimes months, as the US TV company kept shifting it around in their schedules. Glad they've stuck with it though.

Finished American Gods, not sure on it myself. One episode was uncomfortable veiwing at best, the rest was a definite what in the hell is going on vein..... don't care if there's a second season.

Currently watching Hand of God Season 2, which is picking up where Season 1 left off.


----------



## Reemul (Jul 21, 2017)

need_my_wedge said:



			I really like Lucifer, shame they cut the season early, but apparently going to add  the episodes to the next season as extras. The issue with it for me was that it kept disappearing for weeks at a time, sometimes months, as the US TV company kept shifting it around in their schedules. Glad they've stuck with it though.

Finished American Gods, not sure on it myself. One episode was uncomfortable veiwing at best, the rest was a definite what in the hell is going on vein..... don't care if there's a second season.

Currently watching Hand of God Season 2, which is picking up where Season 1 left off.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with the Lucifer stop start, I actually waited until it was all available. Hope season 3 is better rolled out. Just watched 2 and 3 of American Gods, not confused but first time outside of Porn I have erections and pretty graphic gay sex on screen. Also the woman who eats men whole via her pussy is very weird. Sometimes feels like I am doing drugs while I watch it.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 21, 2017)

Reemul said:



			I agree with the Lucifer stop start, I actually waited until it was all available. Hope season 3 is better rolled out. Just watched 2 and 3 of American Gods, not confused but *first time outside of Porn I have erections and pretty graphic gay sex on screen*. Also the woman who eats men whole via her pussy is very weird. Sometimes feels like I am doing drugs while I watch it.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with having erections over pretty graphic gay sex scenes on TV. It's 2017, we are all cool with that kind of thing now....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 21, 2017)

Has this just developed into an entirely different thread &#128561;&#128561;?


----------



## Reemul (Jul 21, 2017)

Hacker Khan said:



			Nothing wrong with having erections over pretty graphic gay sex scenes on TV. It's 2017, we are all cool with that kind of thing now....
		
Click to expand...

Not saying there was, just saying it was the first time, lets see if it catches on?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 21, 2017)

wrighty1874 said:



			WatchedFearless over two nights. Well worth watching.
		
Click to expand...

Yep me too - Mrs Shark recorded it and finding it pretty good even if I can't take the MP character seriously as he was Apollo in the re-make of Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## Fish (Jul 21, 2017)

Just started series 4 of The Killing.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 24, 2017)

GoT, wow bloomin wow. What a last 10 minutes.


----------



## Fish (Jul 25, 2017)

Started to watch Suits yesterday and enjoying it, also, with the savings I've made on NowTV subscriptions I got Prime back so started to watch series 3 of Bosch as well.


----------



## mikeb4 (Jul 25, 2017)

Blacklist - sheer class


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 25, 2017)

Fish said:



			Started to watch Suits yesterday and enjoying it, also, with the savings I've made on NowTV subscriptions I got Prime back so started to watch series 3 of Bosch as well.
		
Click to expand...

Bosch is always good, Suits waned after about 5 seasons, even that was probably a bit too long.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 25, 2017)

Fish said:



			Just started series 4 of The Killing.
		
Click to expand...

The US version of this was excellent, really enjoyed it on bingewatch.


----------



## dewsweeper (Jul 25, 2017)

Just finished the re run of Top of the lake.
The new series starts Thursday.
We had forgotten how good it is and hope it continues in the same vein.


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 25, 2017)

need_my_wedge said:



			Bosch is always good, Suits waned after about 5 seasons, even that was probably a bit too long.
		
Click to expand...

Disagree, Suits is an easy watch with very likeable characters. Its no1 of my weekly programmes to watch.


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 25, 2017)

just started watching a programme called 'Snowfall'. its all about the Rise of Drugs in LA during the 80s. Have really enjoyed the first 3 episodes.

Not sure when/if its coming to UK TV though...


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 25, 2017)

spongebob59 said:



			Bosch S 3 finished, can't wait for S4.

Been recommended *start up*, so that's next up.
		
Click to expand...

Have decided to ditch this after 3 episodes, complete tosh.


----------



## Piece (Jul 25, 2017)

Currently watching GOT and Supernatural Series 12.

Just finished Blacklist - good. I've also got the spin-off recorded - any good?


----------



## Val (Jul 25, 2017)

Fish said:



			Started to watch Suits yesterday and enjoying it, also, with the savings I've made on NowTV subscriptions I got Prime back so started to watch series 3 of Bosch as well.
		
Click to expand...

Just started season 2 of Bosch, really enjoyed the first


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 25, 2017)

Piece said:



			Currently watching GOT and Supernatural Series 12.

Just finished Blacklist - good. I've also got the spin-off recorded - any good?
		
Click to expand...

No. I stuck with it to see if there were any crossover stories that I needed to keep up with. There were not. Delete from the planner would be my advice. If they make another series I wont bother with it.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 25, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			Disagree, Suits is an easy watch with very likeable characters. Its no1 of my weekly programmes to watch.
		
Click to expand...

Used to be one of my fav shows too, but it got to the point where all the characters were just shouting at each other all the time and turned on each other at least once every episode. Had to stop watching.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 25, 2017)

spongebob59 said:



			Have decided to ditch this after 3 episodes, complete tosh.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you don't mean Bosch is tosh.... no idea about startup


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 25, 2017)

need_my_wedge said:



			Used to be one of my fav shows too, but it got to the point where all the characters were just shouting at each other all the time and turned on each other at least once every episode. Had to stop watching.
		
Click to expand...

the whole time donna remains in it, i wont miss a second


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 25, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			the whole time donna remains in it, i wont miss a second 

Click to expand...

:whoo:


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 25, 2017)

need_my_wedge said:



			Hope you don't mean Bosch is tosh.... no idea about startup
		
Click to expand...

No, start up is pony.


----------



## GaryK (Jul 25, 2017)

I don't watch much TV (other than sports), but am giving GOT a try. 
Never watched it before and thought that I wouldn't know what's what, but saw the story so far programme that Sky were showing just before season 7 launched. 
Still struggling a bit, but will persevere.

The only other series that I really got into was WestWorld - can't wait to see what they do with S2.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 25, 2017)

Mr Pickles, utterly insanely mentally awesome. Not one for family viewing mind &#128560;


----------



## Piece (Jul 25, 2017)

Trying Fortitude now. Any good?


----------



## Fish (Jul 25, 2017)

Piece said:



			Trying Fortitude now. Any good?
		
Click to expand...

I know some raved about it on here but we watched 2 episodes and binned it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 25, 2017)

American Gods, 4 episodes in and i'm still


----------



## GB72 (Jul 25, 2017)

I had read the book of American Gods first so know what is going on. Still only ok in short bursts for me, one episode every couple of weeks.

Catching up on the latest series of elementary before going on to series 3 of I zombie on netflix. Letting a few episodes of the latest series of suits build up before i start on it


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 26, 2017)

Piece said:



			Trying Fortitude now. Any good?
		
Click to expand...

I liked it, although it did get a bit strange in season2, very painful to watch one episode.....


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 26, 2017)

Anyone still with Twin Peaks The Return (season3)?

I really don't know as I'm liking it, but find it strangely compelling in parts, if only because I want to know what happens to Coop. Having to sit through some of those really prolonged scenes of god knows what is becoming irksome though..... please just get on with explaining what the jeff is going on.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jul 26, 2017)

Just finished  Ozark and now looking forward to season 2. Same withQueen of the South.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 28, 2017)

Not going through the full thread so here goes. Just started watching True Detectives, great opening episode, reet up my street.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 28, 2017)

Just finished watching series 1 of American Gods, enjoyable, but i still don't know what it's supposed to be about


----------



## Piece (Jul 29, 2017)

Also started "The Night Of". Episode one was good.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 29, 2017)

Piece said:



			Also started "The Night Of". Episode one was good.
		
Click to expand...

It gets better &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 29, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			It gets better &#62541;&#62459;
		
Click to expand...

I have watched 4 of them up to , enjoyed seeing Omar again, very compelling.


----------



## Slime (Jul 29, 2017)

I caught half an hour of Game of Thrones last night.
Looked interesting, but most of it was set in darkness, but I only caught a 30min snippet.
The first thing I saw was a couple undressing and getting down to it, followed by some incredibly large wolves and then a massive bunch of violence ........................ real violence, including some poor bloke getting stabbed in the scrotum!!
Is it all like this, if so I might watch some more.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 29, 2017)

Slime, why do you think it is so popular &#128513;. Welcome aboard &#127867;.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 29, 2017)

In idle moments I am working my way through Star Trek Voyager on Netflix.

Series 6 and counting.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 29, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			In idle moments I am working my way through Star Trek Voyager on Netflix.

Series 6 and counting.
		
Click to expand...

7 of 9 say no more


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 29, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			7 of 9 say no more 

Click to expand...

Haven't got that far yet 

As I say, I'm only on series 6


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 29, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			Haven't got that far yet 

As I say, I'm only on series 6 

Click to expand...

Geri Ryan she's also in Bosch, slightly older but still a  9.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 30, 2017)

I watched outlander over the last couple of weeks. It's utter nonsense but I was enjoying it until they started having sex all the time! 

I found the homophobia quite depressing, though, can't believe we're still having to put up with these tired tropes nowadays. 

Don't expect I'll be rushing to see series 2.


----------



## User62651 (Jul 30, 2017)

Watching The Windsors- bit close to the bone for some I guess but not me, very very funny .


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 30, 2017)

Since I'm dying with the cold today I'm binge watching Jessica Jones.

Really enjoying it so far.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 30, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Since I'm dying with the cold today I'm binge watching Jessica Jones.

Really enjoying it so far.
		
Click to expand...

A great series. Something a bit different from Marvel


----------



## Piece (Jul 30, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			In idle moments I am working my way through Star Trek Voyager on Netflix.

Series 6 and counting.
		
Click to expand...

I have watched every episode


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 30, 2017)

GB72 said:



			A great series. Something a bit different from Marvel
		
Click to expand...

Watched the whole series today, thought it was great!


----------



## GB72 (Jul 30, 2017)

And she will be back on 18th August as part of The Defenders on Netflix


----------



## OnTour (Jul 31, 2017)

Finished Ozark on Netflix great series can't wait for series 2 &#128077; ballers series 3 same old s but a time killer. Another series required &#129300;


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 31, 2017)

GB72 said:



			And she will be back on 18th August as part of The Defenders on Netflix
		
Click to expand...

Yeah except I still haven't seen Luke Cage, Iron Fist or season two of DD! Might need to start getting Netflix.......


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 31, 2017)

Ooooo. New promo just shown for Westworld, although no date mentioned.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 1, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ooooo. New promo just shown for Westworld, although no date mentioned.
		
Click to expand...

2018 sometime


----------



## dewsweeper (Aug 1, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			I watched outlander over the last couple of weeks. It's utter nonsense but I was enjoying it until they started having sex all the time! 

I found the homophobia quite depressing, though, can't believe we're still having to put up with these tired tropes nowadays. 

Don't expect I'll be rushing to see series 2.
		
Click to expand...

I quite like these  sad old tropes!
I am both old and male and am awaiting culling in this brave new rainbow world.


----------



## Piece (Aug 1, 2017)

Ray "No Smile" Donovan is back very soon


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 19, 2017)

Just finished Season 4 Line of Duty. 
What a Finale.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 20, 2017)

Just finished series 2 of billions. Great viewing, thought it was better than season one. Now binge watching The Defenders


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 20, 2017)

GB72 said:



			Now binge watching The Defenders
		
Click to expand...

Likewise!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 20, 2017)

dewsweeper said:



			I quite like these  sad old tropes!
I am both old and male and am awaiting culling in this brave new rainbow world.
		
Click to expand...

I'm hoping you didn't understand what I was referring to. If you did, shame on you.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 20, 2017)

My son has starting binge watching Suits. Blimey there is some testosterone in that show. Very angry people, very cliched. Oh yes, you have to be beautiful as well.


----------



## dewsweeper (Aug 20, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			I'm hoping you didn't understand what I was referring to. If you did, shame on you.
		
Click to expand...

I thought I understood but I did have go check  on the word "tropes".
I don't feel ashamed but if you could enlighten me I would be willing to to apologise for my lack of knowledge and any offence it seems to have caused you.
I do think when watching period drama it is a mistake to see events with our modern views of things


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 20, 2017)

dewsweeper said:



			I thought I understood but I did have go check  on the word "tropes".
I don't feel ashamed but if you could enlighten me I would be willing to to apologise for my lack of knowledge and any offence it seems to have caused you.
I do think when watching period drama it is a mistake to see events with our modern views of things
		
Click to expand...

Bad enough that they did the "make the bad guy gay so he's more villainous" thing but I was very surprised to also see the rich, powerful homosexual who is therefore (obviously) also a paedophile trope in this day and age.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 21, 2017)

Billions, think i'm hooked after 3 episodes.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 21, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My son has starting binge watching Suits. Blimey there is some testosterone in that show. Very angry people, very cliched. Oh yes, you have to be beautiful as well.
		
Click to expand...

Cracking TV !


----------



## xcore (Aug 21, 2017)

Currently binge watching ozark! Very good


----------



## Jates12 (Aug 21, 2017)

Binge Watched Riviera this weekend. Good for 9 episodes and the last one is a massive let down IMO.


----------



## dewsweeper (Aug 21, 2017)

Sorry FD still none the wiser.
I certainly think the main villain ( the husband? ) in the past is just a proper "baddie" of the old school,did not recognise any homosexual connotations but I am no expert.
Not sure who is referred to as the rich homosexual.
I must confess  to not giving it my 100% attention, always multitasking ,unusual for a man Margaret tells me!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 21, 2017)

Oh well no worries. The earl of Sandringham was the wealthy one, he's not in it much, more spoken about. 

As for the other one.... sounds like you didn't see the first season finale! Was a tad unavoidable!


----------



## dewsweeper (Aug 21, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Oh well no worries. The earl of Sandringham was the wealthy one, he's not in it much, more spoken about. 

As for the other one.... sounds like you didn't see the first season finale! Was a tad unavoidable!
		
Click to expand...

Correct FD , I did not.
Probably won't bother now.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 21, 2017)

dewsweeper said:



			Correct FD , I did not.
Probably won't bother now.
		
Click to expand...

Don't blame you!


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 25, 2017)

Mr Mercedes , E3 is getting a bit gritty, don't look FD :lol:


----------



## dewsweeper (Aug 25, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Don't blame you!
		
Click to expand...

I must be getting old!
Outlander seems to be morphing into a soft porn movie, not for me but Margaret seemed to still be following it but with less enthusiasm.
Back to The Shell World of Golf for me.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 25, 2017)

dewsweeper said:



			I must be getting old!
Outlander seems to be morphing into a soft porn movie, not for me but Margaret seemed to still be following it but with less enthusiasm.
Back to The Shell World of Golf for me.
		
Click to expand...

Humbly suggest you stay well away from 'Black Sails'...


----------



## dewsweeper (Aug 25, 2017)

LOL.
Will take your advice!


----------



## Reemul (Aug 25, 2017)

dewsweeper said:



			I must be getting old!
Outlander seems to be morphing into a soft porn movie, not for me but Margaret seemed to still be following it but with less enthusiasm.
Back to The Shell World of Golf for me.
		
Click to expand...

I don't mind a bit of sex as long as it's me getting it, not really interested in watching anyone else get it, better off playing golf instead


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 28, 2017)

Watched the first two episodes of the new JK Rowling penned drama on the Beeb...
Thought it worthy of continuing to watch...


----------



## dewsweeper (Aug 29, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			Watched the first two episodes of the new JK Rowling penned drama on the Beeb...
Thought it worthy of continuing to watch...
		
Click to expand...

We did too and enjoyed it.
A bit different to other PI characters.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 1, 2017)

Ozark is pretty good. 
Narcos season 3 out taday &#128513;


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 3, 2017)

From Russia to Iran


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 3, 2017)

Strike - good start so far


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 3, 2017)

Doctor Foster series 2 starts on tues. 
Series 1 is well worth a watch if anyone hasn't seen it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 3, 2017)

Mr Mercedes is getting interesting. The Defenders with James Belushi is easy watching, though after 3 episodes , the endings all seem much the same


----------



## Jensen (Sep 3, 2017)

Watched Strike, but maybe it was me, found the character names a bit confusing.
Not sure if I stick with it


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 4, 2017)

Jensen said:



			Watched Strike, but maybe it was me, found the character names a bit confusing.
Not sure if I stick with it
		
Click to expand...

I saw it through to the end. Not brilliant but decent and worth another series. I liked the characters, particularly the two leads.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Sep 4, 2017)

Finished Narcos 3 and thought it was the best one yet. Just finished Power and that's ended on a will they won't be blasted to smithereens .


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 6, 2017)

Anyone who thinks the Beeb is incapable of top drawer drama should check out Doctor Foster...


----------



## OnTour (Sep 7, 2017)

Agreed I'd had enough of narcos after 2, but 3 is a far more interesting story for me. 

Tin star is out tonight so next on list, dr foster new series has started one for the wife. 

QUOTE=wrighty1874;1743434]Finished Narcos 3 and thought it was the best one yet. Just finished Power and that's ended on a will they won't be blasted to smithereens .[/QUOTE]


----------



## Blakey (Sep 7, 2017)

wrighty1874 said:



			Finished Narcos 3 and thought it was the best one yet. Just finished Power and that's ended on a will they won't be blasted to smithereens .
		
Click to expand...

Power has been one of my favourite series, i have binged watched all 3 seasons this year after stumbling across it on Netflix.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 7, 2017)

Watched the first episode of Doctor Foster last night, bit daft really, woman breaks into ex's house (ok the door was open), goes to his wedding party, then half the town and her friends are there. Really odd story which was just a tad too far fetched.


----------



## Midnight (Sep 7, 2017)

Just watched some episodes of Rising Damp. I had forgotten how much I enjoyed it.


----------



## OnTour (Sep 8, 2017)

Guess she really cannot trust her so called friends, I'm not going and the first person she sees is her work colleague, I guess it needed to start somewhere. 

It can only get better, hitting tin star soon 



Beezerk said:



			Watched the first episode of Doctor Foster last night, bit daft really, woman breaks into ex's house (ok the door was open), goes to his wedding party, then half the town and her friends are there. Really odd story which was just a tad too far fetched.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Sep 8, 2017)

Really struggling to find anything of any merit to watch, gave Tin Star a go last night but didn't make it to the end of the 1st episode, I was suicidal with boredom!

Just cancelled my NowTV entertainment package as we've watched everything we liked and there's nothing that new on the horizon.  Really missing the broken Firestick as can't access Netflix to watch Suits and a couple of other things we had on the go so will remedy that tomorrow hopefully.

I need to find something to watch or I'll have to talk to HID's 

What would be handy, is, when you all mention a decent programme, can you put what you're watching it on/through in brackets afterwards, such as Suits (Netflix) :thup:


----------



## arnieboy (Sep 9, 2017)

Regularly forget that we have Netflix but when we do we are ploughing through Luther, Designated Survivor,  House of Cards and Suits, all great stuff.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 9, 2017)

Narcos (Netflix)
Season 3 & I agree it's the best one yet.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 9, 2017)

Finally got round to watching a few Inside Number 9's that I'd taped, from 2 of the League Of gentlemen team (or Mick Garvey from Benidorm). Probably said it before but superb, Tales of the Unexpected for the 21st century.  Really good how much they pack into 30 minutes with the twists at the end. The one from the last series with Sheridan Smith in it (The 12 days of Christine) was some of the best telly I've seen in ages


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2017)

Quite enjoyed season 2 of Top of the lake. However, for the first time in many years Iâ€™m not actually watching anything currently. Feel a bit lost ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 9, 2017)

Strictly back on and so HID will be grabbing the remote at this time all the way to Christmas


----------



## Wabinez (Sep 10, 2017)

Just powered through the first season of Designated Survivor (Netflix).

Thought it was really good, and season two released soon


----------



## Piece (Sep 10, 2017)

Just cleared Homeland and Supernatural. Finishing off Arrow now.

Feel I ought to watch Tin Star seeing as every other Sky advert is pedalling it. But I'm not.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Sep 10, 2017)

Just finished Tin Star.Tim Roth always worth a watch. Good twist around episode7.


----------



## OnTour (Sep 10, 2017)

Effort &#128591; only arrived Thursday 



wrighty1874 said:



			Just finished Tin Star.Tim Roth always worth a watch. Good twist around episode7.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 11, 2017)

Blitzed through series one of The Blacklist the last couple of weeks. Absolutely hooked. James Spader is superb!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 11, 2017)

I lasted 31 minutes of Rellik. Too much like hard work.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 11, 2017)

Liar on STV just now , who's telling the truth.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 12, 2017)

My wife has just started watching GoT again from where she left off originally  (half-way through series 2!!) So I'm doing the honourable thing and watching it with her again! &#128512;&#128512;


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 12, 2017)

I've finally bought into the hype. Just started watching season 1 of GoT. Think I'm hooked after the first scene!


----------



## dewsweeper (Sep 12, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I lasted 31 minutes of Rellik. Too much like hard work.
		
Click to expand...

We stuck it out but I am fortunate Margaret is a fair bit younger than and kept up better.
She was able to bring me up to speed at the end, I think!!
The make up was very realistic, quite stomach turning.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 12, 2017)

dewsweeper said:



			We stuck it out but I am fortunate Margaret is a fair bit younger than and kept up better.
She was able to bring me up to speed at the end, I think!!
The make up was very realistic, quite stomach turning.
		
Click to expand...

Have taped it as it looked interesting.  But is it not just a TV version of the damn fine Chris Nolan film Memento that stared Mike from Neighbours?


----------



## dewsweeper (Sep 12, 2017)

Sorry HK I cannot answer your query


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 13, 2017)

dewsweeper said:



			Sorry HK I cannot answer your query
		
Click to expand...

Can't you just do what most people do on internet forums and make up an answer but say it convincingly enough so it sounds like a fact.


----------



## dewsweeper (Sep 13, 2017)

Sorry HK I forgot our forum rules!


----------



## adam6177 (Sep 13, 2017)

I've just finished watching season 1 of Skins on my commute to work.....but last night I forgot to download the next series. Bummer.  Anyway, then I remembered that via my Amazon Prime video app they do a thing called "on deck" - essentially they download an episode of 2-3 things for you to try out.

The thing that they had downloaded for me was episode 1 of Mr Robot.  I cannot begin to express how damn good it was, I seriously hope the 2nd episode lives up to the first as it was epic.

If you get a minute, check it out.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 13, 2017)

People wrote Skins off as being for kids but it's really good imo. Series three and four are the best. The cast changes every two series.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 14, 2017)

wrighty1874 said:



			Just finished Tin Star.Tim Roth always worth a watch. Good twist around episode7.
		
Click to expand...

Just started Tin Star having got back from hols on Monday. Two episodes in and liking it a lot - very smart looking in UHD too.

Will also be starting Outlander Season 3 this weekend too.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 15, 2017)

I watched _The Other One_ on catch up last night,  I both cringed (in a _The Office_ sort of way) and even laughed out loud a couple of times.  A pilot I think.  Pretty good.


----------



## palindromicbob (Sep 16, 2017)

American Horror Story Cult just starting. First episode was decent be interested in watching I develop.  

For a less serious show I'm really enjoying Rick and Morty on Netflix.


----------



## Fish (Sep 17, 2017)

Just started watching Breaking Bad (Netflix), on episode 3 currently but it's a bit slow and it's dragging out too much the same story line.  I know people have raved about it so I hope it gets out of first gear soon?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 17, 2017)

Fish said:



			Just started watching Breaking Bad (Netflix), on episode 3 currently but it's a bit slow and it's dragging out too much the same story line.  I know people have raved about it so I hope it gets out of first gear soon?
		
Click to expand...

Stick with it,it's brilliant.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 18, 2017)

Got bored yesterday and started re watching Luther from the beginning...

Forgot how really good it is...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 18, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			Got bored yesterday and started re watching Luther from the beginning...

Forgot how really good it is...
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is. 
Although not sure what's happening with series 4 on Netflix.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 18, 2017)

LIAR , the plot thickens


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 18, 2017)

W1A back


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 19, 2017)

have been watching the very first series of Auf wiedersehen Pet,on dvd forgot just how funny it was.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 19, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			LIAR , the plot thickens 

Click to expand...

Enjoying it. They're making her hard to like at the moment, so thinking he may be the liar!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 19, 2017)

Just finished the last ever episode of Parks & Rec. No more Ron. A big hole has been left


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 19, 2017)

Really enjoying both Doc Foster and Liar - just shows how the BBC and ITV can also do brilliant drama 

And for fans of Attenborough - Blue Planet 2 is out in the Autumn


----------



## Sats (Sep 19, 2017)

Loving NARCOS and RICK and MORTY.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 20, 2017)

Just started on the new series (just finished) of _Twin Peaks_.  I decided to wait until it was all done then watch it through.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 23, 2017)

Anyone watched the sci fi series  Salvation, the pilot looks good so far.


----------



## Midnight (Sep 23, 2017)

Just started watching Lucifer, it's pretty good so far.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 23, 2017)

Midnight said:



			Just started watching Lucifer, it's pretty good so far.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, quite like it too.
Sort of a serious plot but tongues so far into cheeks ...
Some great one-liners...


----------



## Midnight (Sep 23, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Yep, quite like it too.
Sort of a serious plot but tongues so far into cheeks ...
Some great one-liners...
		
Click to expand...

Tom Ellis plays the part really well but I keep expecting him to burst into song like in Miranda.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 23, 2017)

Finished watching Tin Star. 
Watchable but not great.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 23, 2017)

Been watching Tony Visconti's Unsigned Heroes. Some brilliant talent out there


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm hooked ATM and binge watching OUTLANDER  series 1, very interesting, historically 
 and scenic. 
 A good fantasy storyline  with some great one liners thrown in, when least expected, in a terrible Scottish accent :smirk:.
There's also some very raunchy sex scenes, so not recommended for children.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 25, 2017)

Just started the new Star Trek series on Netflix. First 2 episodes are very promising


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 25, 2017)

GB72 said:



			Just started the new Star Trek series on Netflix. First 2 episodes are very promising
		
Click to expand...

I watched them - good - but didn't you find some of the dialogue just a bit more than a little clunky...


----------



## bansheedrate (Sep 26, 2017)

*Since Game of Thrones needs to wait for another year, I'm watching episodes of  The Keepers* it's ground-breaking storytelling at its best.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 26, 2017)

bansheedrate said:



*Since Game of Thrones needs to wait for another year, I'm watching episodes of  The Keepers* it's ground-breaking storytelling at its best.  

Click to expand...

The Keepers really plodded along I thought - they really dragged it out.

GOT is so far away.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 26, 2017)

Been watching Liar on ITV which has been decent enough, also Dr Foster. Online been catching up with Shooter, even after watching the film, i think is excellent!


----------



## Piece (Sep 26, 2017)

Wading through Supergirl series II.

Watching Liar - good.

Doctor Foster series II - :mmm:


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 26, 2017)

Piece said:



			Doctor Foster series II - :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Said in a previous post, it's a strange one. The missus and I are constantly saying "why is she doing that?" "why are her pals doing t'uther?".


----------



## Rooter (Sep 26, 2017)

Piece said:



			Doctor Foster series II - :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Yeh i'm the same, sticking with it for now...


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 26, 2017)

Been watching Dr Foster partly because some of it has been filmed around here... And, on a day they were filming some stock shots I was on the pavement walking back from the Manor... Been hoping to spot myself, in the background, but the kids reckon they edit out 'uglies'... Charmers...


Think it's worthy of a watch but currently being bettered by Liar...

Struggling with Rellik... Probably a bit too clever for me... 
Sticking with it in hope the penny does drop [for me] and starts making sense...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2017)

Liar - well they certainly made it clear that he did it - or did he ?! Really enjoying the twists and subtle things they keep putting in.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 26, 2017)

Have watched the first few episodes of orange is the new black. Enjoying it so far, had a few chuckles but not entirely convinced.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 26, 2017)

Watched the new Star Trek Discovery on Netflix last night.  Nothing like any other Trek at all so far.  Not sure yet whether it's ground-breaking or total pants.


----------



## Slime (Sep 26, 2017)

Alaska : A Year in the Wild.


----------



## xcore (Sep 26, 2017)

Just started Ray Donovan, intresting so far


----------



## Break90 (Sep 26, 2017)

xcore said:



			Just started Ray Donovan, intresting so far
		
Click to expand...

Also just started watching this, it has potential...

Also liking Liar so far, and really enjoyed Strike


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 26, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Just finished the last ever episode of Parks & Rec. No more Ron. A big hole has been left 

Click to expand...

Did your cry at all? Must be said I shed a tear a few times over the last series.

Ron Swanson is up there in the best comedy characters ever


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 26, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			W1A back
		
Click to expand...

That's all good then....


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 26, 2017)

Hacker Khan said:



			Did your cry at all? Must be said I shed a tear a few times over the last series.

Ron Swanson is up there in the best comedy characters ever
		
Click to expand...

Never heard of it but it sounds like something I need to watch.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 27, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Have watched the first few episodes of orange is the new black. Enjoying it so far, had a few chuckles but not entirely convinced.
		
Click to expand...

Season 1? If so stick with it, it does get less like a poor porno too as the seasons go on. (whether that's a good or bad thing is debatable!)


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 27, 2017)

With working away from home I'm starting to catch up on some old series I've not finished watching. Almost finished the last series of Castle.

Waiting for the big twist to come about 2/3 of the way through!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 27, 2017)

Hacker Khan said:



			Did your cry at all? Must be said I shed a tear a few times over the last series.

Ron Swanson is up there in the best comedy characters ever
		
Click to expand...

I'll never confess to it but I made sure my back was towards the rest of the family when watching it. Ron working in the wilderness, paddling out onto a lake was a great finish for him.

Currently halfway through the last series of Black Sails. Enjoying it but they upped the violence quota a bit more than necessary. Good stuff though.

My daughter has introduced me to The IT Crowd via Netflix. Old series but really enjoying it.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 27, 2017)

xcore said:



			Just started Ray Donovan, intresting so far
		
Click to expand...

Good show, took a bit to get into but stick with it, just gets better and better. On season 5 now.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 27, 2017)

Still trying to get to the end of Twin Peaks season 3. One episode to go, I don't know how I've sat through some of it, really have absolutely no clue what is going on. Seriously wonder how they sat down and wrote this season.....? I'm only sticking with it because I want to find out what happens to Coop!


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 27, 2017)

Some ex golf pro/fella who runs a golf business on Grand Designs.
Anyone know who he is?


----------



## wrighty1874 (Sep 27, 2017)

On S4 of the Killing. Been a great series.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 27, 2017)

Electric dreams. A series of Phillip K Dick short stories. Brilliantly acted, if a little perplexing in the story lines. Never been a massive fan of overly interpretive stories but these are very well put together and do make you think.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Sep 27, 2017)

bluewolf said:



			Electric dreams. A series of Phillip K Dick short stories. Brilliantly acted, if a little perplexing in the story lines. Never been a massive fan of overly interpretive stories but these are very well put together and do make you think.
		
Click to expand...

I never realised just how many things â€˜do androids dream of electric sheep?â€™ Actually spawned. 

Watched the new bladerunner trailer today and clicked into a few sites. There is quite a lot out there based on PKDâ€™s novels. 

Back on topic. 

I am re watching the Wire after about 5 years. 

Along with the sopranos itâ€™s the best things thatâ€™s ever been on telly.


----------



## Fish (Sep 28, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'll never confess to it but I made sure my back was towards the rest of the family when watching it. Ron working in the wilderness, paddling out onto a lake was a great finish for him.
		
Click to expand...

Well that's pretty much ruined it for those that may want to watch it now!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 28, 2017)

Fish said:



			Well that's pretty much ruined it for those that may want to watch it now!!
		
Click to expand...

It's a sitcom, not a murder mystery. No ending ruined, honest


----------



## bansheedrate (Sep 29, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			The Keepers really plodded along I thought - they really dragged it out.

GOT is so far away. 

Click to expand...

Yes, it's too far, I might forget how Dany looks like. 
But definitely, it's worth the wait!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 29, 2017)

Fish said:



			Well that's pretty much ruined it for those that may want to watch it now!!
		
Click to expand...

The beauty of parks and rec is the journey they all take, not the final destination of one character. And to be honest there were so many endings, both in real time and in the episodes they did in the future. 

Oh oh little Sebastian....


----------



## arnieboy (Sep 29, 2017)

I know that most of you will think it uncool but we are hooked on the show Would I Lie To You - Lee Mack is very funny.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 29, 2017)

Rooter said:



			Season 1? If so stick with it, it does get less like a poor porno too as the seasons go on. (whether that's a good or bad thing is debatable!)
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, we'll keep watching I think.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 29, 2017)

GB72 said:



			Just started the new Star Trek series on Netflix. First 2 episodes are very promising
		
Click to expand...

I liked it. What day do the new episodes get added?


----------



## GB72 (Sep 29, 2017)

Think it is Mondays


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 1, 2017)

Just started watching Monkey Life , maybe i'll learn some manners  :ears::rofl:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 1, 2017)

Just started to watch _The Expanse_ on Netflix


----------



## wrighty1874 (Oct 1, 2017)

Just finished four seasons of The Killing.Sorry to see it end.


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 2, 2017)

Just started watching the night manager, I like it. It could be a long night (if you pardon the pun)


----------



## Piece (Oct 2, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Just started watching the night manager, I like it. It could be a long night (if you pardon the pun) 

Click to expand...

Yes me too. Done the first two episodes. Warming up nicely.


----------



## carwynedwards9 (Oct 2, 2017)

Piece said:



			Yes me too. Done the first two episodes. Warming up nicely.
		
Click to expand...


Just finished watching Season 1 of Shooter on Netflix. Definitely recommend it


----------



## Piece (Oct 14, 2017)

Polished off The Night of. Liked that.

Also The Night Manager. Good start but lost its way a bit.

Doctor Foster. That was a touch of rammel tbh.

Liar. Still ok so far.


----------



## Lazkir (Oct 16, 2017)

Binge watching Mindhunters on Netflix.
Slow burn but fascinating retro series about how the FBI started to categorise and hunt down serial killers back in the 70's.
Out of a dozen Netflix series we've tried watching this is the one we can't stop watching.

N.B. Loving the new Star Trek as well so far.


----------



## Duckster (Oct 16, 2017)

carwynedwards9 said:



			Just finished watching Season 1 of Shooter on Netflix. Definitely recommend it
		
Click to expand...

Started watching series 2 but it's not gripped me as much as the first.  Seems to be going further and further away from the books.

Just started watching Seal Team (on god knows which channel from the US), 3 episodes in and looking good so far!

Also watching the 2nd series of Lethal Weapon which is definitely as good as the first!


----------



## guest100718 (Oct 16, 2017)

wubalubadubdub!


----------



## Slime (Oct 16, 2017)

Taskmaster, it's hysterical.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 16, 2017)

Duckster;1758193

Also watching the 2nd series of Lethal Weapon which is definitely as good as the first![/QUOTE said:
			
		


			Where is that showing? The first was on ITV, has it moved or did I just miss it?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 16, 2017)

Suits.


----------



## Duckster (Oct 16, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Where is that showing? The first was on ITV, has it moved or did I just miss it?
		
Click to expand...

Downloaded from US


----------



## OnTour (Oct 16, 2017)

Time filler - Kevin can wait. Same stuff most episodes, they just luv rubbish TV


----------



## Piece (Oct 16, 2017)

On to The Gifted on Fox


----------



## Slime (Oct 16, 2017)

An old Top Gear.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 16, 2017)

The final episode of Rellik is on tonight, hope it doesn't disappoint as it's been a great series.


----------



## Midnight (Oct 25, 2017)

Just started to watch Gunpowder on BBC 1, quite gruesome. Anyone else watching it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 25, 2017)

Midnight said:



			Just started to watch Gunpowder on BBC 1, quite gruesome. Anyone else watching it.
		
Click to expand...

Downloaded it but havenâ€™t watched it yet.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 25, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Downloaded it but havenâ€™t watched it yet.
		
Click to expand...

Yes - well hung drawn and quartered.  Nice.

Also - _Stranger Things_ Season 2 starting this Friday on Netflix.  Season 1 was excellent.


----------



## Midnight (Oct 25, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Yes - well hung drawn and quartered.  Nice.

Also - _Stranger Things_ Season 2 starting this Friday on Netflix.  Season 1 was excellent.
		
Click to expand...

The hung drawn and quartered was well done. Thanks for heads up ref stranger things really enjoyed the first season.


----------



## arnieboy (Oct 25, 2017)

Re Gunpowder, I never knew about the flattening to death method.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 25, 2017)

I've watched the first three episodes of Stranger things and am hugely disappointed so far - does it pick up?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 25, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			I've watched the first three episodes of Stranger things and am hugely disappointed so far - does it pick up?
		
Click to expand...

I watched all of season 1 & I thought it was massively over rated. 
But Iâ€™ll probably give season 2 ago.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 25, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			I've watched the first three episodes of Stranger things and am hugely disappointed so far - does it pick up?
		
Click to expand...

There's a wee clue in the name, I kept watching and hoping, but it's not for me.


----------



## shortgame (Oct 30, 2017)

Black Mirror, onto season 3

Disturbing but very very good


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 30, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			I've watched the first three episodes of Stranger things and am hugely disappointed so far - does it pick up?
		
Click to expand...

My teenager daughter loved it so I watch the first two episodes yesterday. Not getting it so far but I faked interest in a father / daughter bonding moment. I may have to confess my dislike for it if it does not pick up soon. I'll go to 3 episodes, 4 at the absolute most before packing something in. If it has not grabbed you by then it is not the one for you.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 30, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			I've watched the first three episodes of Stranger things and am hugely disappointed so far - does it pick up?
		
Click to expand...

Don't be saying that, all and sundry are telling me it's superb and I'm currently *cough* downloading it *cough* for viewing later.


----------



## Slime (Oct 30, 2017)

Blue Planet 2, simply breathtaking.


----------



## londonlewis (Oct 30, 2017)

Slime said:



			Blue Planet 2, simply breathtaking.
		
Click to expand...

Second time I've heard this. Should watch it. 
Although my colleague's description 'they found a fish' was pretty uninspiring. He then finally went on to explain what this fish did, which did sound interesting.


----------



## Slime (Oct 30, 2017)

londonlewis said:



			Second time I've heard this. Should watch it. 
Although my colleague's description 'they found a fish' was pretty uninspiring. *He then finally went on to explain what this fish did,* which did sound interesting.
		
Click to expand...

Which fish?
The one that uses tools or the one that leaps out of the water to catch birds in flight?


----------



## JamesR (Oct 30, 2017)

Been watching an old series on the Yesterday channel. 
Any of you slightly more senior forumites remember The Monacled Mutineer, a WW1 drama starring Paul McGann?


----------



## dewsweeper (Oct 30, 2017)

JamesR said:



			Been watching an old series on the Yesterday channel. 
Any of you slightly more senior forumites remember The Monacled Mutineer, a WW1 drama starring Paul McGann?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I remember that.
Based loosely on fact I recall.
Paul McGann or one of his brothers starred.
I quite enjoyed it.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 30, 2017)

dewsweeper said:



			Yes I remember that.
Based loosely on fact I recall.
Paul McGann or one of his brothers starred.
I quite enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve only joined it part way through, but it is quite interesting


----------



## londonlewis (Oct 31, 2017)

Slime said:



			Which fish?
The one that uses tools or the one that leaps out of the water to catch birds in flight?
		
Click to expand...

He mentioned the jumping fish and the one that changed gender. 
That's what clown fish do. If the female dies, one of the males (oldest or biggest, I can't remember) changes to a female. Which is why I can't take finding nemo seriously as Marlin (the father) would have changed into a woman.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 31, 2017)

MOTHERLAND!!!!! Yes capitals, I'm shouting. If the series is as good as last nights pilot we're in for real treat. I could hardly breathe at times!!!!!! The funniest thing I've watched in ages from the Beeb. And about bloomin' time!!!!


----------



## dewsweeper (Oct 31, 2017)

Goodbye to George Gently.
Enjoyed this series over the years.
Possible continuation in the manner of Morse perhaps?


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 31, 2017)

dewsweeper said:



			Goodbye to George Gently.
Enjoyed this series over the years.
Possible continuation in the manner of Morse perhaps?
		
Click to expand...

The ending was a bit of a rip off from an all time great British film...

But, not wishing to spoil it for others, I won't say which film...

Also, have enjoyed the programs over the years...
Can't beat a bit of nostalgia..


----------



## hook81 (Oct 31, 2017)

i have a few shows on the go at the moment but i have to say my favorite airing now is probably Lethal Weapon, its brilliant!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 1, 2017)

Interesting programme on Sky Sports on concussion


----------



## richart (Nov 1, 2017)

JamesR said:



			Been watching an old series on the Yesterday channel. 
Any of you slightly more senior forumites remember The Monacled Mutineer, a WW1 drama starring Paul McGann?
		
Click to expand...

I do. Have it on DVD. Paul McGann is brilliant in it. One of my favourites, though behind Edge of Darkness.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 1, 2017)

Man Down.  

Funniest thing on TV in some time, Greg Davies is just genius in it.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 1, 2017)

Inhumans - rubbish!


----------



## Fish (Nov 1, 2017)

Somehow missed series 3 of Line of Duty but have seen 1,2 & 4 so watching on Netflix now. 

Also enjoying White Collar and going to give Mind Hunter a go after watching a preview.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 1, 2017)

Fish said:



			Somehow missed series 3 of Line of Duty but have seen 1,2 & 4 so watching on Netflix now. 

Also enjoying White Collar and *going to give Mind Hunter a go* after watching a preview.
		
Click to expand...

There's some mileage thereâ€¦â€¦..


----------



## JamesR (Nov 1, 2017)

richart said:



			I do. Have it on DVD. Paul McGann is brilliant in it. One of my favourites, though behind Edge of Darkness.
		
Click to expand...

Bob Peck & Joe Don Baker?
Great series, but both are behind Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy!


----------



## GB72 (Nov 1, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Inhumans - rubbish!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed episode1 awful, will try tonight's episode and if no improvement then cancel the link. Still, onky a couple of weeks until the Punisher on Netflix and that is looking good


----------



## londonlewis (Nov 2, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Inhumans - rubbish!
		
Click to expand...

watched half an episode last night. Complete rubbish.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 2, 2017)

Gonna binge watch the new series of _Stranger Things._  And meanwhile enjoying the new series of _Star Trek_


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 2, 2017)

Qwerty said:



			Man Down.  

*Funniest* thing on TV in some time,* Greg Davies* is just *genius* in it.
		
Click to expand...

All in the same sentence. Must be a mistake surely.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 2, 2017)

GB72 said:



			Agreed episode1 awful, will try tonight's episode and if no improvement then cancel the link. Still, onky a couple of weeks until the Punisher on Netflix and that is looking good
		
Click to expand...

Posted that after watching episode 2. I live in hope itâ€™ll improve but seems unlikely. 

Iâ€™m also looking forward to the punisher.


----------



## GaryK (Nov 3, 2017)

I've seen The Good Doctor being touted by Sky recently and thought I'd give it a go.
I'm not usually one for US Drama, or TV full stop come to mention it. Having said that really got into Westworld and was late to the party, but enjoyed GoT S7.

Anyway, watched the 1st episode of the The Good Doctor, really enjoyed it and am up to episode 6 as the US are way ahead on this one.
Give it a go, may not be your cup of tea, but I found it a somewhat refreshing take on the medical genre.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 5, 2017)

Wolf Creek - almost finished and says something I've stuck with it...bit disturbing mind as the baddy is seriously bad.


----------



## JT77 (Nov 7, 2017)

just getting round to watching the night manager, up to episode 4, its very intense, am thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## Piece (Nov 7, 2017)

Watching episodes of House again.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 8, 2017)

Just finished Stranger things season 2, which we thoroughly enjoyed. Also just finished Ray Donovan Season 5 which was good, just started Outlander Season 3.


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 8, 2017)

Bit behind on this as it passed me bye first time round but just started watching Peaky Blinders really enjoyed the first series and halfway through the second, also really loving the soundtrack especially Nick Cave.


----------



## Sats (Nov 8, 2017)

Stranger Things - binge watched the whole thing - amazing!


----------



## chimpo1 (Nov 8, 2017)

Finished Stranger Things 2 last week and thoroughly enjoyed it. Now engrossed in Tin Star on sky Atlantic. Tim Roth is brilliant.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 8, 2017)

chimpo1 said:



			Finished Stranger Things 2 last week and thoroughly enjoyed it. Now engrossed in Tin Star on sky Atlantic. Tim Roth is brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the bad guys on Tin Star were very poor,could have been much better.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 8, 2017)

my long term series watching is

Flash
Arrow
DC legends

anyone watching Snatch? I am hearing brilliant things about it


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 8, 2017)

Watching old episodes of Dalziel and Pascoe. Quite enjoying them really.


----------



## Reemul (Nov 9, 2017)

The Good Place, with Kristen Bell and Ted Danson. About a woman who dies and goes to the good place because she is so good. She reveals really she is a nasty shallow person and doesn't want to leave the good place and it was a mistake that put her there so is learning to become good. Very good, really enjoying it lots of funny moments and easy to watch. 

On Netflix.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Reemul said:



			The Good Place, with Kristen Bell and Ted Danson. About a woman who dies and goes to the good place because she is so good. She reveals really she is a nasty shallow person and doesn't want to leave the good place and it was a mistake that put her there so is learning to become good. Very good, really enjoying it lots of funny moments and easy to watch. 

On Netflix.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good, also sounds like both my Xs


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 9, 2017)

I've just finished watching the entire Breaking Bad (yes I know how late I am with this) but I now know what all the fuss was about.  A truly outstanding series.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Robster59 said:



			I've just finished watching the entire Breaking Bad (yes I know how late I am with this) but I now know what all the fuss was about.  A truly outstanding series.
		
Click to expand...

 Now watch " Better Call Saul " :thup:


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 10, 2017)

Rlburnside said:



			Bit behind on this as it passed me bye first time round but just started watching Peaky Blinders really enjoyed the first series and halfway through the second, also really loving the soundtrack especially Nick Cave.
		
Click to expand...

New Season starts on BBC two this coming Wednesday


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 10, 2017)

After about 3 months of watching Australian Masterchef finished last night. Weirdly addictive, hugely impressive amateur cooks. The right person probably won last night but not in the right way. Dodgy marking. Anyone else watch it?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 10, 2017)

Red dwarf 12


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 10, 2017)

_Detectorists_ Series 3.  Love it.  Incomparable.


----------



## Reemul (Nov 10, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			After about 3 months of watching Australian Masterchef finished last night. Weirdly addictive, hugely impressive amateur cooks. The right person probably won last night but not in the right way. Dodgy marking. Anyone else watch it?
		
Click to expand...

yep, I thought the scoring was dodgy and I also felt she wasn't the best cook. For 75% of the series she just flew under the radar, never near the bottom but never overly impressing. I thought the other finalist and 3rd place were better as well as 4th over the series. 

I also thought the level of chef's was not as good as it has been, not much stood out as that amazing. I like the show but it does need a little shake up and freshen up.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 10, 2017)

im way behind when it came out, but just watched Happy Valley as it was on netflix. excellent in my opinion, and recommend it!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 10, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			Now watch " Better Call Saul " :thup:
		
Click to expand...

And be very disappointed &#128532;


----------



## Break90 (Nov 10, 2017)

Quite enjoying The Deuce on Sky at the minute


----------



## Midnight (Nov 10, 2017)

I am still enjoying Lucifer.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 10, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			And be very disappointed &#128532;
		
Click to expand...

A bit slow to start, but I enjoyed it , can't wait till next series to come out


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 10, 2017)

Robster59 said:



			I've just finished watching the entire Breaking Bad (yes I know how late I am with this) but I now know what all the fuss was about.  A truly outstanding series.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose I better have a look also - been thinking about it...and watched the first episode some time back...as far as I got


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 10, 2017)

Reemul said:



			yep, I thought the scoring was dodgy and I also felt she wasn't the best cook. For 75% of the series she just flew under the radar, never near the bottom but never overly impressing. I thought the other finalist and 3rd place were better as well as 4th over the series. 

I also thought the level of chef's was not as good as it has been, not much stood out as that amazing. I like the show but it does need a little shake up and freshen up.
		
Click to expand...

I'd agree with all of that. Best year was when Billie won.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 10, 2017)

Reemul said:



			The Good Place, with Kristen Bell and Ted Danson. About a woman who dies and goes to the good place because she is so good. She reveals really she is a nasty shallow person and doesn't want to leave the good place and it was a mistake that put her there so is learning to become good. Very good, really enjoying it lots of funny moments and easy to watch. 

On Netflix.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip. Just watched the first two episodes and really enjoyed them.


----------



## Reemul (Nov 12, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Thanks for the tip. Just watched the first two episodes and really enjoyed them.
		
Click to expand...

It gets better, I am up to epi 8.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 12, 2017)

The Big C a dark 2011 comedy about a woman with cancer is well worth watching .


----------



## chimpo1 (Nov 12, 2017)

Finished Tin Star, a bit disappointed with the end to be honest.

â€œIâ€™m dying up hereâ€ on sky Atlantic was a good watch, about up and coming comedians in the 80â€™s.  They have just commissioned a second series too


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 18, 2017)

The Punisher - Episode 1, great start, hope the rest of the series is as good.


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 19, 2017)

Just getting into scandal....... again, Iâ€™m late starting, but itâ€™s pretty good.


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 19, 2017)

Peaky Blinders...

Love it :thup:


----------



## GB72 (Nov 19, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			The Punisher - Episode 1, great start, hope the rest of the series is as good.
		
Click to expand...

7 episodes in and still good. Pretty dark though


----------



## Dez1888 (Nov 19, 2017)

The end to dexter was disappointing &#128542;


----------



## Dez1888 (Nov 19, 2017)

Tudors on Netflix is a great watch


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 19, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			The Punisher - Episode 1, great start, hope the rest of the series is as good.
		
Click to expand...

Just done 3 episodes on the bounce. Not bad at all


----------



## Reemul (Nov 20, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Just done 3 episodes on the bounce. Not bad at all
		
Click to expand...

Yeah me too, really enjoyed it, certainly didn't have a Marvel superhero feel to it at all.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 20, 2017)

Finished it last night. Has the usual marvel lull for a couple of episodes then finishes strongly


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 20, 2017)

Watching Jack Whitehall and his dad doing a "Gap Year" travel show. I know lots of it is set up but the grumpiness of his dad is very funny. Worth a watch.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 20, 2017)

Reemul said:



			Yeah me too, really enjoyed it, certainly didn't have a Marvel superhero feel to it at all.
		
Click to expand...

I asked me son if he had a super power, apart from his ability to kill!


----------



## Duckster (Nov 20, 2017)

Reemul said:



			The Good Place, with Kristen Bell and Ted Danson. About a woman who dies and goes to the good place because she is so good. She reveals really she is a nasty shallow person and doesn't want to leave the good place and it was a mistake that put her there so is learning to become good. Very good, really enjoying it lots of funny moments and easy to watch. 

On Netflix.
		
Click to expand...

Just watched the first 2 episodes, enjoyed it and so did the wife, will be working our way through those.



SwingsitlikeHogan said:



_Detectorists_ Series 3.  Love it.  Incomparable.
		
Click to expand...

This to me is just unbelievably good comedy, genius in places!  Another one that me and the wife have watched from day 1.



pauldj42 said:



			The Punisher - Episode 1, great start, hope the rest of the series is as good.
		
Click to expand...

Downloaded it and waiting to find time to start watching it.

Also started watching S.W.A.T. - not bad.  Makes for a nice action night of viewing alongside Seal Team and Lethal Weapon.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Nov 21, 2017)

Just finished watching The Sinner. Above average drama starting with a woman knifing a bloke to death for no apparent reason.


----------



## JT77 (Nov 21, 2017)

I have started to watch Lucifer, first episode was canny, hoping its good!


----------



## Reemul (Nov 21, 2017)

Love Lucifer, not started season 3 until more episodes are available. Tom Ellis is the star of the show no doubt but I do like Detective Douche Bag as well.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 21, 2017)

Only program i make any effort to watch at the moment is Gino's Italian Escape... its hilarious..:rofl:


----------



## JamesR (Nov 21, 2017)

The Worricker Trilogy (page 8, Turks & Caicos & Salting the Battlefield), BBC series starring Bill Nighy as a Spy - cracking series.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Nov 21, 2017)

On the first episode of The Punisher.My mate tells me itâ€™s worth watching.


----------



## JT77 (Nov 22, 2017)

I like the look of the punisher, maybe start it after lucifer! 
not sure about douche bag, maybe he gets better as the episodes go on.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 22, 2017)

Love Lucifer, up to date on it and still enjoying.

Been down sick with Noro for a couple of days, stuck in bed since and managed to binge watch my way through The Punisher yesterday, really enjoyed it. Not the usual superhero tosh (which can be fun at times), but quite bloody, and you do wonder how many times a man can be shot, broken and cut at the same time without dying.......

Also burnt through the first series of Strike yesterday (only 3 episodes). Quite enjoyed it. Will have a look at The Good Place.


----------



## Reemul (Nov 22, 2017)

JT77 said:



			I like the look of the punisher, maybe start it after lucifer! 
not sure about douche bag, maybe he gets better as the episodes go on.
		
Click to expand...

His role grows a lot through both series and he is still a Douche


----------



## Lazkir (Nov 22, 2017)

Anybody else think that the guy who plays the Punisher would have made a great Jack Reacher?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 22, 2017)

Lazkir said:



			Anybody else think that the guy who plays the Punisher would have made a great Jack Reacher?
		
Click to expand...

The problem most have with Cruise as Jack Reacher is his height vs that of the character in the books. Bernthal is taller than Cruise, but not by much...... having said that, I quite like Cruise as Reacher, and Bernthal could probably have done as good a job.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 22, 2017)

Lazkir said:



			Anybody else think that the guy who plays the Punisher would have made a great Jack Reacher?
		
Click to expand...

Other than being completely the wrong stature, I think Cruise was actually (and surprisingly) pretty decent as Reacher.

Two episodes in I'm enjoying the Punisher so far. Recommend Daredevil to anyone enjoying the punisher who hasn't seen it; a wee bit more in the "superpower" camp but still very gritty and realistic. Plus Frank pops up in season 2 for some DD vs punisher action to please the comicheads like myself!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 22, 2017)

For me, it is not just the height. Reacher is rugged, battle worn, rough and ready. He intimidates people with his height and look. Cruise is clean cut, perfect teeth, short, a pretty boy.

I actually enjoyed the second Reacher film as once you accept Cruise is the actor and get over the deficiencies then you can get on with it. I couldn't get past him in the first film but I was more prepared mentally for the second one. Looking forward to reading the latest book.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 22, 2017)

In my head, i have always thought of Jack Reacher as a Robert Mitchum style of actor.


----------



## Lazkir (Nov 22, 2017)

I just don't want to watch the Cruise version of Reacher. I've read most of the books and enjoyed them for what they are, but I can't get my head around Reacher being played by Cruise for the same reasons as said above.

I do like Cruise, just not as this character.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 23, 2017)

Reemul said:



			The Good Place, with Kristen Bell and Ted Danson. About a woman who dies and goes to the good place because she is so good. She reveals really she is a nasty shallow person and doesn't want to leave the good place and it was a mistake that put her there so is learning to become good. Very good, really enjoying it lots of funny moments and easy to watch. 

On Netflix.
		
Click to expand...

Burnt through 10 episodes of this yesterday, quite enjoying it. I'm wondering if they really are in the good place.....


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 25, 2017)

Just watched the first 3 episodes of Godless on Netflix. Itâ€™s a Western, and very good so far.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 25, 2017)

Suits is very good if anyone is wanting new box set to get into.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 25, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Other than being completely the wrong stature, I think Cruise was actually (and surprisingly) pretty decent as Reacher.

Two episodes in I'm enjoying the Punisher so far. Recommend Daredevil to anyone enjoying the punisher who hasn't seen it; a wee bit more in the "superpower" camp but still very gritty and realistic. Plus Frank pops up in season 2 for some DD vs punisher action to please the comicheads like myself!
		
Click to expand...

Finished The Punisher last night, really enjoyed it, hopefully weâ€™ll get a season 2 with Jigsaw making an appearance.


----------



## arnieboy (Nov 25, 2017)

I thought the first episode of  The Punisher was great but I don't think my wife was too keen.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 25, 2017)

I got the box set of The Night Manager for my birthday. Looking forward to rewatching it.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 5, 2017)

need_my_wedge said:



			Just watched the first 3 episodes of Godless on Netflix. Itâ€™s a Western, and very good so far.
		
Click to expand...

Finished this, well worth a watch, excellent.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 5, 2017)

Snowfall on iplayer... 

More than worthy of a viewing...


----------



## Rooter (Dec 5, 2017)

Made the mistake of watching the first episode of 2 box sets, which do i continue with first?

Bloodline

The Punisher.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 5, 2017)

Just catching up on blue planet 2. Just watched the one with the albatrossâ€™. Reminded me of the time I was â€œdown southâ€ and we had an albatross flying off the back of the ship for about 2 weeks. Amazing birds.


----------



## Jimaroid (Dec 5, 2017)

Recently watched Mindhunter on Netflix and it was surprisingly good. Didn't sound very appealing to me initially, it has a bit of a strange start and pace to it but it succeeds with a great blend of historical fact&fiction in 1960's FBI criminal psychology.


----------



## Val (Dec 5, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			Snowfall on iplayer... 

More than worthy of a viewing...
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, weâ€™ve been into this too


----------



## Val (Dec 5, 2017)

Rooter said:



			Made the mistake of watching the first episode of 2 box sets, which do i continue with first?

Bloodline

The Punisher.
		
Click to expand...

Bloodline is very good


----------



## Val (Dec 5, 2017)

Started watching The Fall, it had my attention


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 5, 2017)

Desperate lack of decent terrestrial series at the moment. No detectives on the go, nothing. All the suggestions on here relate to US series, mostly on the new platforms. The old networks need to get their acts together. (Here speaks someone who is about to go upstairs at 9 whilst I'm a celeb is on and has done since it began. No internet tv for me there &#128543


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 6, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Desperate lack of decent terrestrial series at the moment. No detectives on the go, nothing. All the suggestions on here relate to US series, mostly on the new platforms. The old networks need to get their acts together. (Here speaks someone who is about to go upstairs at 9 whilst I'm a celeb is on and has done since it began. No internet tv for me there &#128543

Click to expand...

The Tunnel Season 3 is due to start next week, can't get much better than that. Although I'm not sure if you class SKY as a "new platform" . Also got Peaky Blinders going at the mo.


----------



## Duckster (Dec 6, 2017)

Finished The Good Place a few days ago.  Ohhh very clever!!  Not giving any spoilers away, but it's seriously good!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 6, 2017)

Duckster said:



			Finished The Good Place a few days ago.  Ohhh very clever!!  Not giving any spoilers away, but it's seriously good!
		
Click to expand...

I know, you can't say much which makes it tough to discuss. I did like it though, great concept, and am disturbingly attracted to the lead woman


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 6, 2017)

Watched the first series of Chance....not sure about it at all.
Also another shout for Motherland. Why are you not watching this. I've not laughed at a home grown sit com like this for years. VERY VERY FUNNY. Last night was brilliant.
Also also, The A Word was brilliant last night. I think an award is coming it's way.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 6, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I know, you can't say much which makes it tough to discuss. I did like it though, great concept, and am disturbingly attracted to the lead woman 

Click to expand...

this


----------



## Sats (Dec 6, 2017)

Punisher on Netflix.... that is all.


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 6, 2017)

Just finished watching SAS: Rogue Warriors. It's about how the SAS was formed and its work during WW2.  Fascinating but harrowing in places. You get lost in awe at the resilience and bravery of these men.


----------



## OnTour (Dec 7, 2017)

Lately I've been watching holidays in Columbia aka #FindingEscobarsMillions 

Long winded and seriously need to find something in epi 6


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 7, 2017)

Started The Good Place, thanks to posts on here. Good start so far. Tried Schitt Creek as well, avoid.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 9, 2017)

I'm on to the third episode of American Gods. Blimey it's weird. Don't know what to make of it. Very rude in parts so be careful who you watch it with.

Anyone seen it? Is it worth sticking with?


----------



## Fish (Dec 9, 2017)

Watching â€˜Fallâ€™ with Gillian Anderson, deep and quite dark physiological thriller/drama. 

The missus canâ€™t watch it but Iâ€™ve watched all of series 1 back to back and am now into series 2 after only a couple of days.

Iâ€™m glued to it, maybe because some of it reminds me of my tours in NI, but itâ€™s powerful stuff and Iâ€™m enjoying it. 

Have to watch something funny after though before going to bed ðŸ˜œ


----------



## pieface (Dec 10, 2017)

'The Sinner'. Netflix original, finished it recently as it's only about 10 episodes. Very good viewing though.


----------



## Fish (Dec 12, 2017)

I didnâ€™t think â€˜The Fallâ€™ could get any better and believed it might get overstretched but series 3 is brilliant.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2017)

New Series of The Tunnel - great start


----------



## drewster (Dec 15, 2017)

Sucker for a costume drama me !!!  Just finished watching The White Princess on the Drama Channel. Thought it was excellent . Still watching Victoria too .


----------



## wrighty1874 (Dec 15, 2017)

Witnesses on BBC4 is very good and just finished season 2 of Designated Survivor. Will start S3 of The Tunnel tonight.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 15, 2017)

Snow. Recorded the whole series and have just watched the first 2 episodes. Pretty good so far.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 15, 2017)

srixon 1 said:



			Snow. Recorded the whole series and have just watched the first 2 episodes. Pretty good so far.
		
Click to expand...

Edit: when I put snow I meant Snowfall. Doh.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 16, 2017)

The last man on Earth, just watched the 1st episode, brilliant comedy.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 17, 2017)

srixon 1 said:



			Edit: when I put snow I meant Snowfall. Doh.
		
Click to expand...

One of the best series [on the Beeb] recently...


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 17, 2017)

Bancroft... Got to be one of the worst 'mini-series' of recent times...

Peaky Blinders... So far, not as good as previous series... 
Tom Hardy back in it so will stick with it...


The Crown... Reputedly the most expensive series ever and it shows...
Top writing, top acting, top photography...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 17, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			Bancroft... Got to be one of the worst 'mini-series' of recent times...
		
Click to expand...

I lasted 20 minutes into the second episode and packed it in. My wife stuck with it and regretted it. I'm getting more ruthless with tv now.


----------



## Fromtherough (Dec 17, 2017)

For something a bit different check out Big Mouth on Netflix. It won't be to everyone's taste that is for sure. For one it's a cartoon, it's juvenile, it's ridiculous, it's disgusting even. But it really is quite funny. It's based on two boys going through puberty and their hormone monster. As I say, ridiculous. However I burned through 10 episodes over 2 days.

Also recently enjoyed the Punisher, so now watching Daredevil - which is not quite as good up to now. Peaky Blinders is back on form after the last series. 

The funniest thing on TV is Taskmaster. Currently back for two champion of champion events. Hilarious and bordering on genius for the simplistic premise. For me it's unmissable.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 17, 2017)

the Tunnel


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 18, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			Started The Good Place, thanks to posts on here. Good start so far. Tried Schitt Creek as well, avoid.
		
Click to expand...

Changed me mind. TGP is dross. Ted Danson is soooooo wooden. Great idea, garbage cast and script.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 18, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			the Tunnel
		
Click to expand...

This. 4 episodes into the final season and loving it as much as the first two. aiming to finish last two episodes later tonight.


----------



## JT77 (Dec 19, 2017)

5 episodes into the punisher, and to be honest I am not getting why so many good reviews, been very average so far in my opinion


----------



## xcore (Dec 19, 2017)

Finally started game of thrones! On s2 seems good so far.
sat through the punisher, average at best


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 19, 2017)

need_my_wedge said:



			This. 4 episodes into the final season and loving it as much as the first two. aiming to finish last two episodes later tonight.
		
Click to expand...

The Tunnel was excellent - shame there wonâ€™t be any more


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 19, 2017)

Started The good place. 
Itâ€™s certainly different. 
Good tho,I think ðŸ¤” 

Wonder how many forum members would make it to the good place ðŸ˜


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 19, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			Peaky Blinders... So far, not as good as previous series... 
Tom Hardy back in it so will stick with it.
		
Click to expand...

Started getting slightly bull$h1tty last series, all that heavy guitar riff music on a big scene and the slow motion â€œhard manâ€ walking in other bits. Kinda put me off slightly but I agree about Tom Hardy, heâ€™s the dogs like and worth watching for him alone.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 20, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The Tunnel was excellent - shame there wonâ€™t be any more
		
Click to expand...

It was indeed, watched the last episode last night


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 20, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Started The good place. 
Itâ€™s certainly different. 
Good tho,I think ðŸ¤” 

Wonder how many forum members would make it to the good place ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Probably all of us


----------



## Reemul (Dec 20, 2017)

Watched The Punisher and enjoyed it, maybe 3 episodes too long but the main character was great. Watched 5 episodes of The Defenders and am really enjoying that, best Marvel so far for me along with DD.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 20, 2017)

Just finished watching Godless. Really liked it. Very bleak to start but a bit "American" right at the end. Good though.


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 20, 2017)

Just finished Manhunt:Unabomber which was really good on Netflix. Anyone that enjoyed Mindhunter will also like this


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 20, 2017)

I'm watching "Whatever Happened to the Likely Lads" currently being rerun on Yesterday.  Still laugh-out-loud funny even now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 20, 2017)

Robster59 said:



			I'm watching "Whatever Happened to the Likely Lads" currently being rerun on Yesterday.  Still laugh-out-loud funny even now.
		
Click to expand...

Caught those. More poignant now Rodney Bewes has died. Shame he and Bolam couldn't patch the feud up


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 20, 2017)

Series 3, The last man on Earth, really silly childish stuff but so funny.:rofl:


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 21, 2017)

bluewolf said:



			Just finished watching Godless. Really liked it. Very bleak to start but a bit "American" right at the end. Good though.
		
Click to expand...

Thought it was excellent, bought tears to my eyes at the start of that last fight.


----------



## Fish (Dec 21, 2017)

TheDiablo said:



			Just finished Manhunt:Unabomber which was really good on Netflix. Anyone that enjoyed Mindhunter will also like this
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m on episode 7 where they've just arrested him, Iâ€™m glued to it and really enjoying it.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 28, 2017)

Red Bull Soap Box Racing, mental


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 28, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Red Bull Soap Box Racing, mental 

Click to expand...

And looking forward to New Years Day for the 2018 version. Would love a crack at that!!


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 29, 2017)

Nowt on TV so reverted to stuff we have still to watch and watched the first of series three of Black Mirror. Not seen a bad one yet. We also watched an episode of Motherland (no 4) that we somehow missed. A classic!!!!! Utterly utterly brilliant!!!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 29, 2017)

Me and Mrs SiLH just starting on _Feud: Bette and Joan_.  Nice looking period (early 1960s) piece.


----------



## Piece (Dec 29, 2017)

Finished The Tunnel: Vengeance. Lots of plots and subplots in 6 episodes. I didnâ€™t quite follow it all tbh.


----------



## HowlingGale (Dec 29, 2017)

Piece said:



			Finished The Tunnel: Vengeance. Lots of plots and subplots in 6 episodes. I didnâ€™t quite follow it all tbh.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I didn't follow it either. Same with the second series as well. I thought I was just being thick. Much prefer the original Scandinavian version, The Bridge.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 29, 2017)

It's snowing outside so I've made a big list of tv shows to watch on Netflix, not sure which to go with first


----------



## GB72 (Dec 29, 2017)

Just starting season 4 of The Blacklist now it is up for download in readiness for season 5 in a couple of weeks. 

Hearing good things about Godless so that is on my to watch list.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 29, 2017)

_Black Mirror_ - Season 4 on Netflix from today - tech scary...


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 29, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



_Black Mirror_ - Season 4 on Netflix from today - tech scary...
		
Click to expand...

Is it any good? It's top of my "shows to watch" list I put together.


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 30, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Is it any good? It's top of my "shows to watch" list I put together.
		
Click to expand...

I'm working my way thought them and am enjoying them. The wife though is NOT impressed. Far too much swearing for her liking. Can anyone suggest a decent series with fluffy bunnies and rainbows?


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 30, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			I'm working my way thought them and am enjoying them. The wife though is NOT impressed. Far too much swearing for her liking. Can anyone suggest a decent series with fluffy bunnies and rainbows?
		
Click to expand...

The Good Place , has no swearing,  for fork sake :smirk:


----------



## AMcC (Dec 30, 2017)

Seems we are a bit slow but just watched first two episodes of Blacklist. Really enjoying them, James Spader was excellent way back in Boston Legal too.


----------



## Piece (Jan 1, 2018)

Just starting watching Lucky Man...


----------



## Fish (Jan 1, 2018)

Just finished Blacklist series 4, going to start on series 5 later.

Firing through White Collar, thereâ€™s been the odd boring filler episode but overall weâ€™re enjoying it.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 1, 2018)

HowlingGale said:



			Yeah I didn't follow it either. Same with the second series as well. I thought I was just being thick. Much prefer the original Scandinavian version, The Bridge.
		
Click to expand...

Season 4 of The Bridge starts on BBC2 soon.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 1, 2018)

Feud, the Joan Crawford and Bette Davis story, BBC.


----------



## Piece (Jan 1, 2018)

Piece said:



			Just starting watching Lucky Man...
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I'm going to last too long with this.

Also started Riviera, promising so far.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 2, 2018)

On Ep 6 of _The Crown_ Series 2.  Enjoyable and interesting - though clearly having to be lots of artistic licence.  I am glad that deference to Her Maj means that most likely we won't be seeing more than bare shoulders from Princess Margaret...though very shapely they are...


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 3, 2018)

Oooo oooooo, I know I'm been banging on about this but it's now on ITV2!!!!! THe first episode was on last night!!!!!!!!!! What????

SUPERSTORE !!!!!!!!!!!

Watch it. I was roaring last night. The script is a tad quirky, but it's the visuals that are VERY VERY FUNNY!!!!!! The visual joke with the store security guard towards the end is worth the 20 mins watch alone !!!!

You're VERY WELCOME!!!!!! :thup::thup::thup:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 3, 2018)

The Blacklist is back :whoo::clap:


----------



## JamesR (Jan 3, 2018)

I've watched 2 episodes of McMafia. Intriguing so far & hopefully once the scenes have been set it will escalate into some proper good telly.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 3, 2018)

Think I'm going to go back to the start of _Peaky Blinders_ as current series gets very good review and I have never watched it.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 3, 2018)

8.30 itv2 tonight Must be showing them all on the bounce !!!!!


----------



## dewsweeper (Jan 3, 2018)

JamesR said:



			I've watched 2 episodes of McMafia. Intriguing so far & hopefully once the scenes have been set it will escalate into some proper good telly.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, think it will be very good.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 3, 2018)

dewsweeper said:



			I agree, think it will be very good.
		
Click to expand...

Goes a bit flat at times, but when it explodes it explodes in style.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 3, 2018)

Just finished Narcos S3, any suggestions ?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 3, 2018)

Seen the first few episodes of Arrested Development. Very funny, hope it continues.


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Jan 3, 2018)

Are those new AD episodes?

Edit: I guess not, seems that season 4 from 2013 is the most recent on Netflix. Season 5 is due to be released sometime in 2018 however.


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Jan 3, 2018)

I've just finished all three seasons of Detectorists, I was late to the game and binged them all since Christmas.

I'm also just finishing off the available episodes of Season 2 of Designated Survivor, however I'm not enjoying as much as season 1 as it has turn more into a "crisis of the week" show instead of the big conspiracy of season 1.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 4, 2018)

FuzzyDuck said:



			Are those new AD episodes?

Edit: I guess not, seems that season 4 from 2013 is the most recent on Netflix. Season 5 is due to be released sometime in 2018 however.
		
Click to expand...

No, I'm starting from the very beginning. It was recommended to me over Christmas by a relative.


----------



## Reemul (Jan 4, 2018)

Started watching Sellik, very strange detective series. Starts at the end and goes backwards in time. Say after watching the first part of the episode it then rewinds 5 hours in show time and you see what happened in the build up to what you just watched.

Cleverly filmed and quite enjoyable but you do need to concentrate otherwise you have no idea what the hell is going on.


----------



## dewsweeper (Jan 4, 2018)

Reemul said:



			Started watching Sellik, very strange detective series. Starts at the end and goes backwards in time. Say after watching the first part of the episode it then rewinds 5 hours in show time and you see what happened in the build up to what you just watched.

Cleverly filmed and quite enjoyable but you do need to concentrate otherwise you have no idea what the hell is going on.
		
Click to expand...

I quite enjoyed Rellik but took me a while together the hang of it !


----------



## RGPaul (Jan 4, 2018)

Take a look at McMafia....it's good!


----------



## arnieboy (Jan 4, 2018)

Gave up, can't cope with sub titles.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 7, 2018)

Watched the first ep of Hard Sun on BBC last night. I actually really enjoyed it. Just watched the 2nd ep (all episodes on BBC eye player/catch up thing) still enjoying it.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 7, 2018)

watched, Hugh's Wild West last night. always enjoyed his; A cook on the wild side and the first few series of River Cottage.

very disappointed, not once did try to cook and eat any of the animals featured, though to be fair there wouldn't be much meat on a Dipper or a Horseshoe Bat.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 10, 2018)

Midnight said:



			Watched the first ep of Hard Sun on BBC last night. I actually really enjoyed it. Just watched the 2nd ep (all episodes on BBC eye player/catch up thing) still enjoying it.
		
Click to expand...

Also watched this and quite enjoyed it


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 10, 2018)

Just started watching "Ozark" on Netflix, two episodes in and hooked.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 10, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			Also watched this and quite enjoyed it
		
Click to expand...

It was awful!!!!! Shocking acting and a dreadful script.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 10, 2018)

Been a bit bored the past 2 days and started watching False Flag ( all episodes on sky box sets), lots of twists and turns so far.  Got 2 episodes left.

If you don't like subtitles don't watch it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 10, 2018)

Check out Sky Arts now. All about the Hansa Studio in Germany and the artists that have recorded there. Seen some trailers and looks great


----------



## GMC1981 (Jan 10, 2018)

Started watching Peaky Blinders .

Enjoyed the first two seasons but finding the 3rd season a bit silly ( only two episodes in ) .


----------



## SteveJay (Jan 10, 2018)

Just watched repeats of the 2011 ITV drama Appropriate Adult - harrowing story and great performances. For those not aware, it covers the story of the woman who was nominated to be the appropriate adult in questioning of serial killer Fred West.

Well worth looking up if you haven't seen it.


----------



## Lazkir (Jan 11, 2018)

Surgeons at the cutting edge.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episodes/b09m60sk?suggid=b09m60sk

Watched this on iPlayer last night.
Some very brave patients, and even more talented surgeons.
Wow! Those guys don't get paid enough. Not for the squeamish though!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 11, 2018)

Lazkir said:



			Surgeons at the cutting edge.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episodes/b09m60sk?suggid=b09m60sk

Watched this on iPlayer last night.
Some very brave patients, and even more talented surgeons.
Wow! Those guys don't get paid enough. Not for the squeamish though!
		
Click to expand...

My favourite type of TV - HID hates them though. Amazing work on the face of the woman with cancer...


----------



## Lazkir (Jan 11, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			My favourite type of TV - HID hates them though. Amazing work on the face of the woman with cancer...
		
Click to expand...

Not only that, but how courageous was that woman? really moving as well I thought.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 11, 2018)

GMC1981 said:



			Started watching Peaky Blinders .

Enjoyed the first two seasons but finding the 3rd season a bit silly ( only two episodes in ) .
		
Click to expand...

Yes it goes a bit cheesy American style, lots of high intensity music while they do a slow motion walk through some smoke. The story gets a bit ridiculous as well.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 11, 2018)

Only just started watching Parks and Recreation. Been meaning too for years, and noticed it was on Amazon Prime. Seems like there's about a million episodes so I'm set for a while. Quite funny so far.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 11, 2018)

Lazkir said:



			Not only that, but how courageous was that woman? really moving as well I thought.
		
Click to expand...

She was quite amazing and so matter of fact - I was shocked when they described the extent of the tumour and what they'd cut away...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 11, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Only just started watching Parks and Recreation. Been meaning too for years, and noticed it was on Amazon Prime. Seems like there's about a million episodes so I'm set for a while. Quite funny so far.
		
Click to expand...

I've been through them all. You are going to embrace, "treat yoself Day", a phrase now used in our house, and the mighty tv character that is Ron Swanson. A true legend.

Some fall flat, don't they all at some stage, but stick with it. There are some real gems in there.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 11, 2018)

End of the F***ing world. 
On Netflix. 
Easy viewing


----------



## IanG (Jan 11, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			End of the F***ing world. 
On Netflix. 
Easy viewing
		
Click to expand...


We watched this recently on All 4 and thought it was outstanding and both funny and poignant at the same time. The two youngsters in the leads are excellent.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 11, 2018)

IanG said:



			We watched this recently on All 4 and thought it was outstanding and both funny and poignant at the same time. The two youngsters in the leads are excellent.
		
Click to expand...

I probably wouldnâ€™t have watched it,but a mate watched it & recommended it. 
Agree about the two leads.


----------



## Fish (Jan 11, 2018)

Back watching The Blacklist series 5, just watched the first 3 episodes, has a slightly different edge & feel but still good. 

Just giving Chicago Justice a go, quite a few similar style programmes like this are about but some do stand out, so far so good.


----------



## Piece (Jan 12, 2018)

Finished Riviera. It was OK at best.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 12, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've been through them all. You are going to embrace, "treat yoself Day", a phrase now used in our house, and the mighty tv character that is Ron Swanson. A true legend.

Some fall flat, don't they all at some stage, but stick with it. There are some real gems in there.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I will do, one major advantage it has is only being 20 minutes long. Can easily stick one on when you're just eating dinner or you have to go out in half an hour or whatever.

Similarly, I'm watching season 4 of Brooklyn Nine Nine which they've just added to Netflix. I love that show, I think it's very funny indeed. Great characters.

And I'm saving Black Mirror season 4 for a rainy day.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 12, 2018)

I hear the latest Inside Number 9 was a doozy so I'll watch that tonight.  Which I am excited about as 'The 12 days of Christine' from series 2 was some of the best 30 minutes of TV I have seen.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 12, 2018)

Guilty pleasure is DIY SOS.  I mostly dislike all the regular cast on it as they seem to think they are characters when they are just being annoying, and they do the same thing every single week. But I always end up forgiving them and crying at the end.


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Jan 12, 2018)

Just started watching Dark on Netflix. It's a German language production overdubbed into English (with the occasional subtitle for written things). Has a sort of Stranger Things vibe to it.


----------



## Fish (Jan 12, 2018)

I have to say, when I get in early afternoon I am partial to a bit of Rookie Blue


----------



## Piece (Jan 12, 2018)

Watched a lot of Wheeler Dealers recently.


----------



## OnTour (Jan 13, 2018)

Piece said:



			Watched a lot of Wheeler Dealers recently.
		
Click to expand...

I had boycotted in protest of Ed getting binned but Ant in series 14 has given it a new life, I no longer miss Ed China :-( poor Ed 

Dived in last night for episode 1 #BlackMirror to see what it's all about #VeryWeird current FAV is McMafia


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 13, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			I hear the latest Inside Number 9 was a doozy so I'll watch that tonight.  Which I am excited about as 'The 12 days of Christine' from series 2 was some of the best 30 minutes of TV I have seen.
		
Click to expand...

I can confirm that the latest version was indeed excellent. If you have not come across Inside Number 9 before it is well worth a watch.  it is kind of a Tales of The Unexpected for the 21st century, with every episode a stand alone one with some twist at the end.  They are all done by 2 of The League of Gentlemen and are sometimes horror inflected, there is always some humour in them but also can also be incredibly poignant and emotional.  half of the fun is guessing what the twist will be which I never get, but they are all superb bits of TV.  The last one is called 'Bernie Winter's Dressing Room' and it is funny and very moving.  http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b09m61xl  But don't read any reviews first as it may well give the twist away.

And watch this episode as well, money back guarantee that you will enjoy it and then want to watch it again. But you'll have to be quick as it goes off the iPlayer tomorrow I think.  http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b05pwfcf


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 13, 2018)

Netflix continues to produce the good.

Just finished a 4pt Documentary call â€˜Dopeâ€™ which is all about the war on drugs in the states but itâ€™s taken from all angles - police, dealers and Addicts.

Now watching an 8 part series called â€˜shot in the darkâ€™. Itâ€™s basically about the film crews in LA that drive around filming all the things TV crews would cover in their news programmes and then selling it to them.

Itâ€™s basically real-life Night crawler. The film with Jake Gylenhall from A few years ago. Brilliant viewing


----------



## User62651 (Jan 14, 2018)

McMafia - watched first 2 episodes and it has me hooked, like these kind of dramas.

Had never seen Breaking Bad but caught the first episode on Friday night on AMC, terrific it was too, can see how it was so popular, will need to try and find more episodes.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 14, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			McMafia - watched first 2 episodes and it has me hooked, like these kind of dramas.

Had never seen Breaking Bad but caught the first episode on Friday night on AMC, terrific it was too, can see how it was so popular, will need to try and find more episodes.
		
Click to expand...

Netflix is cheap as chips and you can cancel anytime


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 14, 2018)

Currently on episode 2 of Godless, excellent stuff so far.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 14, 2018)

Just started Peaky Blinders. Been looking forward to watching it. 

Two episodes in now..

Honestly though itâ€™s a typical British cliche ridden poop drama. 

The script is terrible and the accents are shocking. 

It looks the part though. Nice to see they have spent a few quid on it. 

Perhaps I am being over critical, however I suppose when I compare British drama to the might of HBO, then nothing stands a chance.


----------



## HowlingGale (Jan 15, 2018)

tugglesf239 said:



			Just started Peaky Blinders. Been looking forward to watching it. 

Two episodes in now..

Honestly though itâ€™s a typical British cliche ridden poop drama. 

The script is terrible and the accents are shocking. 

It looks the part though. Nice to see they have spent a few quid on it. 

Perhaps I am being over critical, however I suppose when I compare British drama to the might of HBO, then nothing stands a chance.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what I thought two years ago when I started watching it. Gave up after two episodes. 

A few weeks ago decided to go back to it and finished the whole thing. It was brilliant. Plots go to the extreme and are frankly outrageous. Think they were trying to remake Bugsy Malone in the 4th season.  Overall very, very good though.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 15, 2018)

We watched the first two of Girlfriends. Ooooo there's some poor acting in this.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 15, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Currently on episode 2 of Godless, excellent stuff so far.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent series. If you like this, watch the film Hostiles with Christian Bale, bloody fantastic.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 15, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			We watched the first two of Girlfriends. Ooooo there's some poor acting in this.
		
Click to expand...

My wife goes upstairs to watch this, voluntarily as she knows it is pap and doesn't want me to know quite how bad it is. Even she has said it is poor and normally she likes this sort of programme. Kay Mellor churns this stuff out every year. Same characters, different names, same caricature issues. Awful stuff, by numbers. Don't know how she gets re-commissioned.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 19, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			I can confirm that the latest version was indeed excellent. If you have not come across Inside Number 9 before it is well worth a watch.  it is kind of a Tales of The Unexpected for the 21st century, with every episode a stand alone one with some twist at the end.  They are all done by 2 of The League of Gentlemen and are sometimes horror inflected, there is always some humour in them but also can also be incredibly poignant and emotional.  half of the fun is guessing what the twist will be which I never get, but they are all superb bits of TV.  The last one is called 'Bernie Winter's Dressing Room' and it is funny and very moving.  http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b09m61xl  But don't read any reviews first as it may well give the twist away.

And watch this episode as well, money back guarantee that you will enjoy it and then want to watch it again. But you'll have to be quick as it goes off the iPlayer tomorrow I think.  http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b05pwfcf

Click to expand...

Hate to bang on about it but this weeks episode was yet again superb.  More packed into 30 mins then most series manage. Genuinely think this series is the best 30 mins of TV you will see in a long time.   http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b09p5rbj


----------



## xcore (Jan 19, 2018)

Just started watching 6ft under!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 20, 2018)

The Tomorrow People,  a futuristic fantasy , interesting so far .


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			The Tomorrow People,  a futuristic fantasy , interesting so far .
		
Click to expand...

Is that the ITV kids series? What channel is it on? I've stumbled across UFO on Forces TV which took me back. A Gerry Anderson crossover between real actors and the techniques from Thunderbirds and Captain Scarlet


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2018)

Anyone started watching Britannia?

Burning slowly at the moment


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 20, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is that the ITV kids series? What channel is it on? I've stumbled across UFO on Forces TV which took me back. A Gerry Anderson crossover between real actors and the techniques from Thunderbirds and Captain Scarlet
		
Click to expand...

The Tomorrow People, produced by Warnerbros.co.uk,  Series 1, 22 episodes started Feb 2017, i stumbled across it by accident on my firestick. A bit predictable at times , but give it a try .:thup:
Series 2 is  being made.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 20, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Anyone started watching Britannia?

Burning slowly at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Started the first episode but gave up after about half hour. Thought it was a it pants to be honest


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 20, 2018)

Catching up on the last two seasons of Weeds on Netflix, they never aired when the series was originally shown here. Great show.


----------



## Reemul (Jan 20, 2018)

Watched the 1st episode of Dirk Gently on Netflix, really enjoyed it, great so far.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 20, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			Started the first episode but gave up after about half hour. Thought it was a it pants to be honest
		
Click to expand...

Mmm read the reviews and seen the trailers, think Iâ€™ll be giving it miss.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 21, 2018)

Enjoying Kiri on Channel 4 - Sarah Lancashire is very good.


----------



## Fish (Jan 21, 2018)

I just watched the first three episodes of Derry Girls.

I was unsure initially after just 5 minutes but then laughed a lot during the first one but it failed badly in the second episode and flatlined in the third one.

Iâ€™m really on the fence whether to give it another go.........


----------



## Piece (Jan 21, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			Started the first episode but gave up after about half hour. Thought it was a it pants to be honest
		
Click to expand...

Seen the first two. B grade so far but will stick with it.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 21, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			Excellent series. If you like this, watch the film Hostiles with Christian Bale, bloody fantastic.
		
Click to expand...

Just finished Godless, bloody great stuff. Shame there's no 2nd series planned.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 22, 2018)

Yesterday are repeating "Ripping Yarns" with Michael Palin.   
Still love it even though it's 40 years old.  Some great writing.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 22, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			Hate to bang on about it but this weeks episode was yet again superb.  More packed into 30 mins then most series manage. Genuinely think this series is the best 30 mins of TV you will see in a long time.   http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b09p5rbj

Click to expand...

On this I can totally agree...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2018)

Robster59 said:



			Yesterday are repeating "Ripping Yarns" with Michael Palin.   
Still love it even though it's 40 years old.  Some great writing.
		
Click to expand...

Saw a couple. HID hated them (even better). Best two for me had to be Tompkinson's Schooldays and one about the football team and getting the old players to turn out


----------



## Piece (Jan 23, 2018)

Yianni, Supercar Customiser! 20 mins of a bunch of guys wrapping supercars in stretchy plastic! Some nice hardware and OTT makeovers!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 23, 2018)

Piece said:



			Yianni, Supercar Customiser! 20 mins of a bunch of guys wrapping supercars in stretchy plastic! Some nice hardware and OTT makeovers!
		
Click to expand...

My kids love this.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 23, 2018)

Piece said:



			Yianni, Supercar Customiser! 20 mins of a bunch of guys wrapping supercars in stretchy plastic! Some nice hardware and OTT makeovers!
		
Click to expand...

It's Blue Peter [sticky back plastic and all that] for big boys and their toys... 

Where I was last based. working, [Park Royal] there was a company a few doors down that did the same...
Eyewatering some of the cars they had in to work their magic on...
And, just as eyewatering how much they charged...

Top set of lads...


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 23, 2018)

Auto Audio? I had a guided tour round their workshop when i had my car in there. Impressive stuff. They had a gorgeous lambo miura in there.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 23, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Auto Audio? I had a guided tour round their workshop when i had my car in there. Impressive stuff. They had a gorgeous lambo miura in there.
		
Click to expand...

This is the mob that were in same yard as us...

http://www.autopanache.world/

Auto audio is another company with a five star reputation...


----------



## Piece (Jan 23, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			It's Blue Peter [sticky back plastic and all that] for big boys and their toys... 

Where I was last based. working, [Park Royal] there was a company a few doors down that did the same...
Eyewatering some of the cars they had in to work their magic on...
And, just as eyewatering how much they charged...

Top set of lads...
		
Click to expand...

Yup, I can imagine. Some of the quotes mentioned in the series...


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 24, 2018)

Hard Sun
Lucifer on Amazon Prime
Star Trek Discovery on Netflix
Hawaii 5-0
NCIS
NCIS Los Angeles
Bull


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 25, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			This is the mob that were in same yard as us...

http://www.autopanache.world/

Auto audio is another company with a five star reputation...
		
Click to expand...

I love the idea of a 2.5k car wash. Wow.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 28, 2018)

Britannia - I thought it could be a bit Carry On but actually it is okay. Some gory bits, inevitable considering the story and the era, but a decent watch.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 28, 2018)

About to complete season 7 of Weeds on Netflix. Quite a quirky comedy/drama. One more season to go.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 28, 2018)

Series 2 ep7 of Gomorra

Masterful television. Vicious and ruthless. Possible the most cliche free program I have ever seen.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 29, 2018)

Episode 8

God this is soooooo good.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 29, 2018)

tugglesf239 said:



			Episode 8

God this is soooooo good.
		
Click to expand...

Mate, Gomorrah is fantastic. Season 3 starts Wednesday.&#128077;


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 29, 2018)

wrighty1874 said:



			About to complete season 7 of Weeds on Netflix. Quite a quirky comedy/drama. One more season to go.
		
Click to expand...

Burnt through season7 and 8 last two weeks as they never aired when the show was originally shown. One of my favourite shows, always something to make you chuckle, although not always for the right reason.


----------



## OnTour (Jan 29, 2018)

Lately hard sun, black mirror (I'd never heard of it till a few weeks back &#129300 

The mick, smilf when bored going to get on gammorah today &#128077;


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 31, 2018)

Braindead.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4877736/?ref_=nv_sr_2

Started watching this a couple of weeks back thinking it was a political comedy in the VEEP vein, until it took a bit of a left turn. Actually pretty good.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 31, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Britannia - I thought it could be a bit Carry On but actually it is okay. Some gory bits, inevitable considering the story and the era, but a decent watch.
		
Click to expand...

Seeing the Emperor from Star Wars as a foul-mouthed British tribal tyrant has been pretty funny - especially when he told the Romans to "---- ---".    Entertaining indeed but not going to challenge the serious shows in the awards ceremonies.   And the druids seem to take as many drugs as the hoodies in East London do now.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 31, 2018)

It's pretty much what druid did .

It was a tough one for Sky as the likes of HBO are spending millions per episode and they simply do not have the budget to match. They have approached it in the right way though and it is hitting the mark so far. I'll give a miss to the miserable dramas picking up the awards and stick with this one.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 31, 2018)

Just watch the first two of Queen Sugar. Good start.


----------



## Piece (Feb 1, 2018)

Giving Gomorrah a go after good things on this thread. Four episodes in and it's great stuff.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 1, 2018)

I'm finding The Punisher a bit of a slog. Is it more of the same throughout the series, I am 2 episodes in? Not sure at the moment whether to bale out or stick with it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 1, 2018)

Piece said:



			Giving Gomorrah a go after good things on this thread. Four episodes in and it's great stuff.
		
Click to expand...

It gets even better.
Iâ€™ve got S3 to binge watch this week end ðŸ˜


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 2, 2018)

Born To Kill on All4. Unsettling...


----------



## user2010 (Feb 2, 2018)

Rick and Morty on Netflix.....excellent, very weird, but excellent.:thup:


----------



## GB72 (Feb 2, 2018)

The Orville. A comedy take in star trek but not so much that it is not a decent enough star trek clone. Pretty good


----------



## JamesR (Feb 2, 2018)

The Wine Show is on tonight, a great laugh and very informative


----------



## Fish (Feb 2, 2018)

I'm ahead of the UK with Blacklist & Blindspot and just starting the last series of White Collar.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 2, 2018)

Nothing... Nothing at all... If it wasn't for shared time with the beloved then I doubt I'd watch much TV at all anymore.. Much rather be listening to music at the moment... God I feel old...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 2, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			Nothing... Nothing at all... If it wasn't for shared time with the beloved then I doubt I'd watch much TV at all anymore.. Much rather be listening to music at the moment... God I feel old...
		
Click to expand...

Box sets are the way to go


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 2, 2018)

Fish said:



			I'm ahead of the UK with Blacklist & Blindspot and just starting the last series of White Collar.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m still enjoying Blacklist,but feel itâ€™s running out of steam a little.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 2, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Box sets are the way to go
		
Click to expand...

I know mate.. I've done a few when I worked shifts.. Kids at school, wifey at work, dogs walked, nothing better than a box set.. But now I'm on Days I just don't seem to have the same free time.. For example, the kids have had friends round all night playing X Box and watching films in the front room. I'm sat in the back room whilst the beloved is out and All I've done is listen to music, drink red wine and play with the dogs... And it's blissful. I'm not sure that any TV would have been better..


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 2, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			I know mate.. I've done a few when I worked shifts.. Kids at school, wifey at work, dogs walked, nothing better than a box set.. But now I'm on Days I just don't seem to have the same free time.. For example, the kids have had friends round all night playing X Box and watching films in the front room. I'm sat in the back room whilst the beloved is out and All I've done is listen to music, drink red wine and play with the dogs... And it's blissful. I'm not sure that any TV would have been better..
		
Click to expand...

Doesnâ€™t sound like a bad evening tbh. 
Depends what music tho. 
90s indie and itâ€™s a winner.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 2, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Doesnâ€™t sound like a bad evening tbh. 
Depends what music tho. 
90s indie and itâ€™s a winner.
		
Click to expand...

War on Drugs
Chris Stapleton
White Buffalo
Rural Alberta Advantage..

Maybe not to everyone's taste but RAA are very cool, and WoD had the best album of last year for me...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 3, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Iâ€™m still enjoying Blacklist,but feel itâ€™s running out of steam a little.
		
Click to expand...

Inevitable really but I'm with you. I've enjoyed it so far and I want it to go out on a high, I'm invested in it as they say.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 3, 2018)

End Of The F....... World! Channel4/Netflix was an excellent short series. Teen coming of age road trip comedy horror sort of thing. 

Dark. Also on Netflix which is a strange German time travelling mystery thriller. Really enjoyed it and learned a bit more German too.


----------



## chellie (Feb 3, 2018)

Last two episodes of Spiral tonight.


----------



## dewsweeper (Feb 3, 2018)

chellie said:



			Last two episodes of Spiral tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to this.
I like most of the foreign language films on the BBC.
Being deaf I use subtitles a lot so they do not distract me.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 3, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			It gets even better.
Iâ€™ve got S3 to binge watch this week end ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Are they all on sky yet?


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 3, 2018)

Piece said:



			Giving Gomorrah a go after good things on this thread. Four episodes in and it's great stuff.
		
Click to expand...

It gets better and better and better. 

Iâ€™m smitten


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 3, 2018)

tugglesf239 said:



			Are they all on sky yet?
		
Click to expand...

Just looked 

They are. 

Get in!!


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 3, 2018)

Half way through Season 2 of Narcos. Incredible. One of the best shows I've ever seen. Hooked!


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 3, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Half way through Season 2 of Narcos. Incredible. One of the best shows I've ever seen. Hooked!
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re the 3rd person Iâ€™ve heard recommend this series in a week.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 3, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Youâ€™re the 3rd person Iâ€™ve heard recommend this series in a week.
		
Click to expand...

It's superb. Full of action, superb story and I personally love the fact it's based on a true story. After every episode I end up googling and reading about something else remarkable that happened in the episode or about a character that had appeared. Couldn't recommend it highly enough.


----------



## Piece (Feb 3, 2018)

Narcos is superb &#128077;


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 3, 2018)

Piece said:



			Narcos is superb ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

It certainly is. 
Wasnâ€™t sure where s3 would go,but thought it was as good as 1 & 2.


----------



## HowlingGale (Feb 4, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			It gets even better.
Iâ€™ve got S3 to binge watch this week end ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

I was coming on to say I've started S3 of Gomorra. Absolutely brilliant program.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 5, 2018)

I've power watched the first 3 seasons of Arrested Development and loved them. 2 into the 4th, made about 6-7 years after the 3rd, and so far it is a real let down. Does it pick up or has it just hit a wall and it is time to move on?


----------



## Fish (Feb 5, 2018)

I just finished White Collar and really enjoyed it.

I'm hoping for some good stuff to start again soon, like Bosch, Billions and a few others..


----------



## andycap (Feb 5, 2018)

The wife and i have just finished watching the whole of Narcos ,we were hooked watching 4-6 hours at a time , we only found it after reading the Jorge Salcedo book on holiday, the series followed the book very closely on the whole ,  the acting was superb , i heard a location scout was killed during the making of it! and many of the cast have been told they would be if they ever went to Colombia .


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 5, 2018)

Luther    :thup:


----------



## Reemul (Feb 5, 2018)

HowlingGale said:



			I was coming on to say I've started S3 of Gomorra. Absolutely brilliant program.
		
Click to expand...

What's that on. Amazon Prime is asking to pay and it's not on Netflix?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 6, 2018)

Just finished Braindead on Amazon, which was enjoyable. Now started Altered Carbon on Netflix, set in a very Bladerunner type environment, promising first episode.


----------



## Piece (Feb 6, 2018)

Reemul said:



			What's that on. Amazon Prime is asking to pay and it's not on Netflix?
		
Click to expand...

Sky


----------



## HowlingGale (Feb 6, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			Just finished Braindead on Amazon, which was enjoyable. Now started Altered Carbon on Netflix, set in a very Bladerunner type environment, promising first episode.
		
Click to expand...

I read the book a couple of years ago. Very good premise. Not sure how it will translate onto TV, but worth a read.


----------



## Reemul (Feb 6, 2018)

Piece said:



			Sky
		
Click to expand...

Ah, it's Sky Atlantic, as a Virgin sub I don't get Atlantic..that's a shame


----------



## dewsweeper (Feb 6, 2018)

Endeavour.
An old fashioned series that always entertains an old coffin dodger like me.
I did miss all the effing and jeffing that accompanies almost all programs these days but we can't have getting.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 6, 2018)

Watched the first 2 episodes of Narcos last night, very good so far, its certainly got the "brootz".


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 6, 2018)

dewsweeper said:



			Endeavour.
An old fashioned series that always entertains an old coffin dodger like me.
I did miss all the effing and jeffing that accompanies almost all programs these days but we can't have getting.
		
Click to expand...

This is also a must watch for us... As you say, great to have a program that doesn't feel the need for 'effing and jeffing'...

However, not sure the sight of seeing large volumes of ciggies being 'consumed' is setting a great example ...
Vey much of the times though...


----------



## dewsweeper (Feb 6, 2018)

MegaSteve,
.. it is of its time and hard to remember when smoking was as prevalent as this !


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 7, 2018)

dewsweeper said:



			MegaSteve,
.. it is of its time and hard to remember when smoking was as prevalent as this !
		
Click to expand...

The youth of today don't know how lucky there are not having to encounter tobacco fug in every room they enter...


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 13, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			Just finished Braindead on Amazon, which was enjoyable. Now started Altered Carbon on Netflix, set in a very Bladerunner type environment, promising first episode.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoyed Altered Carbon, very good. Warning, quite violent in parts and a lot of gratuitous nudity, but the story was good and Joel Kinnamon is good in most things he does.

Now onto "Dark" on Netflix. A german time travelling drama set in the 80's, hooked.


----------



## JT77 (Feb 13, 2018)

through to episode 8 on Altered Carbon, its not too bad! Tempted to read the books!


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 13, 2018)

Yes, Bosch is back :

http://www.digitalspy.com/tv/ustv/n...renewed-season-5-confirmed-season-4-air-date/


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 13, 2018)

Just finished watching 2 superb series, 1st one is â€œPowerâ€ via Netflix. 2nd one is â€œGomorrahâ€ via Sky. Gripping stuff, I blasted both one episode after another.


----------



## Midnight (Feb 13, 2018)

Lanark_Golfer said:



			Just finished watching 2 superb series, 1st one is â€œPowerâ€ via Netflix. 2nd one is â€œGomorrahâ€ via Sky. Gripping stuff, I blasted both one episode after another.
		
Click to expand...

I have 3 episodes of Gomorrah left. Loving it so far.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 13, 2018)

Midnight said:



			I have 3 episodes of Gomorrah left. Loving it so far.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s superb, canâ€™t wait for season 4 :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 13, 2018)

Midnight said:



			I have 3 episodes of Gomorrah left. Loving it so far.
		
Click to expand...




Lanark_Golfer said:



			Itâ€™s superb, canâ€™t wait for season 4 :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No spoilers please, just finished series 2


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 14, 2018)

spongebob59 said:



			Yes, Bosch is back :

http://www.digitalspy.com/tv/ustv/n...renewed-season-5-confirmed-season-4-air-date/

Click to expand...

Bosch is really good, at least the 3 seasons to now have been. Excellent stuff, waiting for April.

Homeland back this week too, also a great watch, although my fav character is no longer in it


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 14, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			Enjoyed Altered Carbon, very good. Warning, quite violent in parts and *a lot of gratuitous nudity*, but the story was good and Joel Kinnamon is good in most things he does.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't going to watch it but I might now you've said that.


----------



## Val (Feb 14, 2018)

My favourite programme currently is Chicago PD, currently catching Season 5 as they show it in the US.

I couldn't get into Gomorrah when the first season started, maybe need to give it another go


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 14, 2018)

Star Trek Discovery has just finished its first series on Netflix.  It's Trek Jim but not as we know it.   A 15-part TV version of a JJ Abrams film.  Entertaining, the Klingons now look like orcs but it's short of being a 10/10.   Most Trekkies really hate it but sci-fans in general are pretty much in support.  Final episode had a great link back to the original series.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 22, 2018)

Onto episode 6 of Narcos, itâ€™s proper bo so far ðŸ‘


----------



## Fish (Feb 22, 2018)

Enjoyed the first episode of Taken, I was concerned it might be modelled on the film too much but it would seem this TV version has potentially a better edge.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 22, 2018)

Fish said:



			Enjoyed the first episode of Taken, I was concerned it might be modelled on the film too much but it would seem this TV version has potentially a better edge.
		
Click to expand...

Whatâ€™s it on?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 22, 2018)

Belting last episode of The Blacklist. Looking forward to the next one. This series is back to its best.


----------



## Reemul (Feb 23, 2018)

Watched the first 2 episodes of Altered Carbon last night. Have read all 3 books and while it doesn't follow the first closely it's definitely on the mark. Load of nudity as well,  lots of willies and boobies here and there and certainly not something you could watch on your tablet on the train like my boss tried 

Really enjoying it so far.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 25, 2018)

The Good Fight, entertaining legal drama, staring a young gay female lawyer
.Looking good after 2 episodes.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 26, 2018)

The Walking Dead back on tonight.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 27, 2018)

Found myself watching _Salvation _on Netflix.  By episode 2 I realised that it was just a little bit too ludicrous - even for me - but I kept going and by Ep6 I decided that I might as well keep going to the end.  And the End was Ep 13.  And it hasn't ended. Groaaaaaan.  Or if it has then End of World.  But I can't see that.  Not sure if I can be bothered with a series 2


----------



## Val (Feb 27, 2018)

Been watching The Killing, it's pretty decent.


----------



## Sharktooth (Feb 27, 2018)

Lethal Weapon the series. You need to give it a few episodes, but it straightens itself out. Donâ€™t try to judge it too much on the movie or Mel Gibson etc.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 27, 2018)

Designated Survivor -  17-year old Shark has been pestering me to watch this for ages and she was right.  Four episodes in and I'm hooked.  Binge-watch session coming up over the next 48 hours.  Great to see Keifer Sutherland shaking off his alter-Jack Bauer persona.


----------



## nairn1967 (Feb 28, 2018)

stokie_93 said:



			I've just finished watching Dexter on Netflix, 8 series and 1 year later (I've watched other things inbetween) I was so disappointed by the ending :mmm:

I've also watched all of Breaking Bad (Still the best thing i've watched) & it's spin off Better Call Saul.

Started watching Stranger Things last night as people at work had raved on and after 2 episodes I can't wait to watch it again?

What's everyone else watching at the moment and what series have you enjoyed previously?
		
Click to expand...


Hand of God..Ron Perlman is fantastic in this..a must


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 28, 2018)

Val said:



			Been watching The Killing, it's pretty decent.
		
Click to expand...

I've heard the original is very good, but I watched the US version, thought it was excellent.



Sharktooth said:



			Lethal Weapon the series. You need to give it a few episodes, but it straightens itself out. Donâ€™t try to judge it too much on the movie or Mel Gibson etc.
		
Click to expand...

On season 2, thoroughly enjoy it, although it did take a while to like Riggs and his stupid boot style. 



nairn1967 said:



			Hand of God..Ron Perlman is fantastic in this..a must
		
Click to expand...

Good show, but took me a while to work through season 2.



Have just started watching "End of the F***ing World" on Netflix, thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## HowlingGale (Mar 3, 2018)

Finished Save Me last night. Really difficult to watch due to the subject matter. Lennie James was superb in it. Hopefully there will be a second series. Very good indeed.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 3, 2018)

HowlingGale said:



			Finished Save Me last night. Really difficult to watch due to the subject matter. Lennie James was superb in it. Hopefully there will be a second series. Very good indeed.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 3, 2018)

HowlingGale said:



			Finished Save Me last night. Really difficult to watch due to the subject matter. Lennie James was superb in it. Hopefully there will be a second series. Very good indeed.
		
Click to expand...

It was absolutely brilliant, watched the 6 episodes over the last 3 nights. Like you say, a hard watch at times, particularly if like me you have a teenage daughter. Nelly was mesmerising, a very flawed character trying his best in awful circumstances.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 3, 2018)

Completed Star Trek Discovery on Netflix. Good all round series. Cracking twist but ended with a really wet finish. Looking forward to series two still.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 3, 2018)

Mindhunters


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 3, 2018)

Alan Partridges scissored isle is comedy gold.


----------



## User2021 (Mar 3, 2018)

HowlingGale said:



			Finished Save Me last night. Really difficult to watch due to the subject matter. Lennie James was superb in it. Hopefully there will be a second series. Very good indeed.
		
Click to expand...

Great series, really enjoyed it.

Seen an article where Sky said they wanted a series that would run, and the ending does leave it open enough for a series 2 hopefully.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 3, 2018)

True Detectives, starring , Woody Harrelson, Matthew McConaughey. bit slow to start but gritty stuff.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 4, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			True Detectives, starring , Woody Harrelson, Matthew McConaughey. bit slow to start but gritty stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Series 1 was excellent , looking forward to series 2, starring Colin Farrell.


----------



## Green Man (Mar 4, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Series 1 was excellent , looking forward to series 2, starring Colin Farrell.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldnâ€™t bother and save yourself the time. Season 2 is terrible. Nothing like Season 1.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 4, 2018)

Green Man said:



			I wouldnâ€™t bother and save yourself the time. Season 2 is terrible. Nothing like Season 1.
		
Click to expand...

You're right, I just watched episode 1 of series 2 and it is terrible,  very disappointed.


----------



## HowlingGale (Mar 4, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			You're right, I just watched episode 1 of series 2 and it is terrible,  very disappointed.
		
Click to expand...

That's exactly what I thought. Watched the first couple of episodes of season 2 and thought it was guff. Didn't have a clue what was going on. Went back to it and persevered a year later and thought it was brilliant. Not sure why I went back and watched it but glad I did. Can understand why some don't like it when comparing to season 1.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 4, 2018)

HowlingGale said:



			That's exactly what I thought. Watched the first couple of episodes of season 2 and thought it was guff. Didn't have a clue what was going on. Went back to it and persevered a year later and thought it was brilliant. Not sure why I went back and watched it but glad I did. Can understand why some don't like it when comparing to season 1.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Drew, I'll wait a bit and give it another chance. 
BTW is your Bulb energy bill increasing come April ?. We may have to move again and hopefully get our referral discount again.:thup:


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 4, 2018)

Finally started Stranger Things last night, pretty darn good.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2018)

HowlingGale said:



			Finished Save Me last night. Really difficult to watch due to the subject matter. Lennie James was superb in it. Hopefully there will be a second series. Very good indeed.
		
Click to expand...

Finished it last night - very hard hitting and very hard to watch - brilliant acting allround , superb series and look forward to the next one


----------



## Piece (Mar 4, 2018)

Finished Gomorrah the series. One of the best series Iâ€™ve seen. No pretense, no false drama, just plain hard stories and excellent directing.


----------



## JT77 (Mar 4, 2018)

Mrs T and I got through save me in 2 sittings, very tough to watch especially having to daughters, but very good tv! Certainly worth a watch!


----------



## IM01 (Mar 4, 2018)

Getting stuck in to This is us on Amazon.. well worth a watch


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 4, 2018)

IM01 said:



			Getting stuck in to This is us on Amazon.. well worth a watch
		
Click to expand...

Really enjoyed that and may have recommended it a hundred pages back  Just started watching Here and Now which has started well and has a similar feel.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 5, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			Just finished Braindead on Amazon, which was enjoyable. Now started Altered Carbon on Netflix, set in a very Bladerunner type environment, promising first episode.
		
Click to expand...

Just started on Altered Carbon myself.  Think I've got the hang of what's going on - so the basic premis of the body being a sleeve and our mind being in a removable 'stack'.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 5, 2018)

Just finished watching the first season of Stan Lees Lucky Man - really enjoyed it


----------



## pvogue (Mar 5, 2018)

Man in the high castle


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 7, 2018)

Found myself stumble onto _Forces TV_ yesterday - and one of my favs from the 60s was on - *Hogan's Heroes*.  Me, my brother and my dad always really enjoyed watching that.  

But without Googling - who remembers the name of the actor who played Hogan - and perhaps harder still - who played Sgt Schultz?   When I saw the names roll in the credits I remembered them immediately...but who knows...?

The music was great as well 

...and it is still holds up pretty well...even though it is _very_ silly (and watching it you have to remember it was on only 20 yrs after the end of WWII and a lot of serious WWII-based war movies and series were being made)


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 7, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Found myself stumble onto _Forces TV_ yesterday - and one of my favs from the 60s was on - *Hogan's Heroes*.  Me, my brother and my dad always really enjoyed watching that.  

But without Googling - who remembers the name of the actor who played Hogan - and perhaps harder still - who played Sgt Schultz?   When I saw the names roll in the credits I remembered them immediately...but who knows...?

The music was great as well 

...and it is still holds up pretty well...even though it is _very_ silly (and watching it you have to remember it was on only 20 yrs after the end of WWII and a lot of serious WWII-based war movies and series were being made)
		
Click to expand...

I remember the series well but not the names, sadly the lead actor [ Hogan ] commited suicide  Edit -.OOPS wrong ,


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 7, 2018)

The Disappearance - 2 episodes in and sticking with it (which is a rarity)!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 8, 2018)

Season 2 Jessica Jones is out today. I'm wondering if they've managed to avoid it being totally rubbish without David Tennant being in it this time. Since I thought he was the only decent thing about the first season.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 8, 2018)

Just finished Stranger Things on Netflix. I liked it! A bit weird, but really enjoyed it! Looking forward to season 3 in late 2018/early 19.


----------



## JT77 (Mar 8, 2018)

watching The Marvelous Mrs Maisel at present, wasnt sure what to expect, but its actually quite good!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 8, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			I remember the series well but not the names, sadly the lead actor [ Hogan ] commited suicide  Edit -.OOPS wrong ,

Click to expand...

Hogan was played by Bob Crane (and he was murdered... ) Sgt Schultz was played by John Banner - _"I know nothing!"_ (long before Manuel)


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 14, 2018)

Working out way through This Is Us. The best TV series I've watched for a while,


----------



## bobmac (Mar 14, 2018)

Not too much tv but more Youtube, especially these guys

Matt Dillahunty
Christoper Hitchens
Richard Dawkins


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 18, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Working out way through This Is Us. The best TV series I've watched for a while,
		
Click to expand...

I'm now hooked on this , thank you.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 18, 2018)

A pleasant evening of 'regular' TV viewing...

The Durrells followed by Good Karma Hospital topped off with Brooklyn...

Not a swear word to be heard or naked flesh to be seen but still thoroughly entertained...


----------



## Midnight (Mar 22, 2018)

Oh my God 

Looked through my sky planner to clear some recordings. Found a series of Line of Duty which I thought I had watched. Now on episode 4 of the last series, it is amazing.

Anyone who has not watched any of these  , needs to watch them.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Re-runs of  Gimmie Gimmie Gimmie on Sky. oo:


----------



## casuk (Mar 22, 2018)

Designated survivor (netflix) quite good so far, watched unabomber the outher day and thought it was great highly recommended


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 22, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Season 2 Jessica Jones is out today. I'm wondering if they've managed to avoid it being totally rubbish without David Tennant being in it this time. Since I thought he was the only decent thing about the first season.
		
Click to expand...

I thought season 1 was fantastic. Going to start season 2 shortly. I do believe David Tenant is in it though?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2018)

Watching The Bill from 99 on one of the virgin channels. Brings back fond memories as my old mum was in an episode and loads of it filmed locally near my house. Got it on series link now


----------



## SatchFan (Mar 29, 2018)

Big Cats about the House on BBC 2. Brilliant.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 31, 2018)

Midnight said:



			Oh my God 

Looked through my sky planner to clear some recordings. Found a series of Line of Duty which I thought I had watched. Now on episode 4 of the last series, it is amazing.

Anyone who has not watched any of these  , needs to watch them.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was excellent. 
And If Iâ€™d known that Neil Morrisey was in it Iâ€™d have probably given it a miss.

Marcella is worth a watch,Anna Friel is very good in it.


----------



## Piece (Apr 1, 2018)

After a year away from Netflix, itâ€™s back in the Piece household. Looking for recommendations. I like sci-fi, superhero stuff, good hard dramas, etc.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 2, 2018)

Into The Badlands on Amazon. Not the greatest, standard futuristic, no gun, chop socky action series, lots of swords and wire fu, but kind of enjoying it.

Also rewatching Sneaky Pete season 1 for the missus, before starting season 2. This is a really good show.


----------



## casuk (Apr 2, 2018)

Piece said:



			After a year away from Netflix, itâ€™s back in the Piece household. Looking for recommendations. I like sci-fi, superhero stuff, good hard dramas, etc.
		
Click to expand...

Some great stuff on Netflix 
Wild wild country, kalief browder, 13th, precinct seven five, before the flood, manhunt: unabomber, confession tapes, la92, dirty money, rotten, long shot,the short game, accidental courtesy,
Annihilation


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 3, 2018)

casuk said:



			Some great stuff on Netflix 
Wild wild country, kalief browder, 13th, precinct seven five, before the flood, manhunt: unabomber, confession tapes, la92, dirty money, rotten, long shot,the short game, accidental courtesy,
Annihilation
		
Click to expand...

There is but Iâ€™m surprised that you didnâ€™t mention The Keepers ( what happened to Sister Cathy)

If you havent seen it yet and you liked confession tapes and Spotlight this is worth a watch.

Cracking documentary 10/10


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 11, 2018)

Halfway through the 2nd series of Narcos, it just keeps getting better and better, there hasnâ€™t been a bad episode yet.
Iâ€™m avoiding telling people Iâ€™m watching it so they donâ€™t give any plot spoilers away, Iâ€™ve also made a concerted effort not to do any Googling to find out what happens ðŸ˜‚


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 11, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Halfway through the 2nd series of Narcos, it just keeps getting better and better, there hasnâ€™t been a bad episode yet.
Iâ€™m avoiding telling people Iâ€™m watching it so they donâ€™t give any plot spoilers away, Iâ€™ve also made a concerted effort not to do any Googling to find out what happens ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Have you watched Gomorrah, it has English subtitles but still gripping stuff.


----------



## Val (Apr 11, 2018)

Currently watching Billions, really into it.


----------



## casuk (Apr 11, 2018)

Val said:



			Currently watching Billions, really into it.
		
Click to expand...

Iv got that on right now


----------



## casuk (Apr 12, 2018)

sawtooth said:



			There is but Iâ€™m surprised that you didnâ€™t mention The Keepers ( what happened to Sister Cathy)

If you havent seen it yet and you liked confession tapes and Spotlight this is worth a watch.

Cracking documentary 10/10
		
Click to expand...

I started it but couldn't get into it, I might give it a try again as it keeps coming up on my lists, loads of new stuff has just dropped and older titles, forgot to add defiant ones a great docuseries about Jimmy Iovine among others a must watch really


----------



## GaryK (Apr 12, 2018)

Eagerly awaiting season 2 of Westworld which comes to our screens later this month.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 12, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Have you watched Gomorrah, it has English subtitles but still gripping stuff.
		
Click to expand...

No mate, it's on the list though when we finish Narcos.


----------



## Rooter (Apr 12, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Marcella is worth a watch,Anna Friel is very good in it.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, A very good watch! Available on netflix now too. Season two ending has set up season 3 very nicely!!


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm working my way through Inside No.9 on Netflix.  It's a really good series.  Have just got to Series 2, Episode 2 "The 12 Days of Christine".  Absolutely Brilliant but I had to walk away and make a cup of tea afterwards.


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 12, 2018)

Having watched most box sets, I canâ€™t believe Iâ€™ve just started the Sopranos.....


----------



## casuk (Apr 12, 2018)

Sopranos was great back in the day, boardwalk empire is better IMO


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 12, 2018)

casuk said:



			Sopranos was great back in the day, boardwalk empire is better IMO
		
Click to expand...

Boardwalk was class!


----------



## casuk (Apr 12, 2018)

Karl102 said:



			Boardwalk was class!
		
Click to expand...

One my top 20 shows (it changes every few years) I wish I could scrub my memory of these shows and rewatch them


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 12, 2018)

casuk said:



			One my top 20 shows (it changes every few years) I wish I could scrub my memory of these shows and rewatch them
		
Click to expand...

Wait till you're my age. :rofl:


----------



## casuk (Apr 12, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 12, 2018)

Karl102 said:



			Having watched most box sets, I canâ€™t believe Iâ€™ve just started the Sopranos.....
		
Click to expand...

Best thing EVER on tv. 
Youâ€™re in for a treat ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 12, 2018)

Rooter said:



			Agree, A very good watch! Available on netflix now too. Season two ending has set up season 3 very nicely!!
		
Click to expand...

Finished S2 last night. 
Very good,not as good as Line of Duty tho.


----------



## Val (Apr 12, 2018)

casuk said:



			Sopranos was great back in the day, boardwalk empire is better IMO
		
Click to expand...

Boardwalk Empire wasn't even in Sopranos league. Good series though.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 12, 2018)

Val said:



			Boardwalk Empire wasn't even in Sopranos league. Good series though.
		
Click to expand...

Correct. 
Paulie,Silvio,Junior,Christopher & obviously T. 
Brilliant casting. 
Think I may get have to watch it again. 

Pine Barrens


----------



## chellie (Apr 12, 2018)

Jut finished watching Inspector Borowski. Some good foreign dramas on All4/Walter Presents


----------



## JamesR (Apr 13, 2018)

Just finished watching Below the Surface (a Danish police/hostage drama), and now I'm looking forward to the second series of Salamander (a Belgium police drama) starting this weekend.


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2018)

New Billions has started back up, but the first episode wasn't very strong, hope it hasn't ran it's course?

Designated Survivor has also started but we've fired through all the episodes already, it's infectious!

Still watching the latest Blindspot & The Blacklist which we are both really into.

Apparently Madam Secretary is starting again also which we liked.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 13, 2018)

Believe Bosch returns this evening :thup:...


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Believe Bosch returns this evening :thup:...
		
Click to expand...

Bosch 3?


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 13, 2018)

Fish said:



			Bosch 3?
		
Click to expand...

Season 4...


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Season 4...
		
Click to expand...

I must have seen 3 then, brilliant &#128077;


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 14, 2018)

Got bored of The Blacklist. 
Should have stopped last season. 
Billions S3 started very promising.


----------



## larmen (Apr 14, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Believe Bosch returns this evening :thup:...
		
Click to expand...

Just seen the trailer. I don't watch much TV anymore, but that's a must.

There weren't many new books in recent past. I hope Baldacci hasn't stopped this series.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 15, 2018)

Altered Carbon. Weird but interesting. Well worth a look.

The Man in the High Castle, really interesting concept. I'm three episodes in, I hope it keeps the momentum going.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 15, 2018)

The Good Fight season 3,  still good :thup:


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 16, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Believe Bosch returns this evening :thup:...
		
Click to expand...

Just finished Sneaky Pete Season 2, which was again excellent. 

Now ready for Bosch Season 4.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 16, 2018)

Robster59 said:



			I'm working my way through Inside No.9 on Netflix.  It's a really good series.  Have just got to Series 2, Episode 2 "The 12 Days of Christine".  Absolutely Brilliant but I had to walk away and make a cup of tea afterwards.
		
Click to expand...

Said it before and I'll say it again, that episode of Inside Number 9 is the best 30 minutes of TV there has been for many a year. Until the 'Bernie Clifton's Dressing Room' episode in the last series anyway, which was also immense.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 16, 2018)

HowlingGale said:



			Finished Save Me last night. Really difficult to watch due to the subject matter. Lennie James was superb in it. Hopefully there will be a second series. Very good indeed.
		
Click to expand...

I just finished it last night as I had ii recorded.  I just found it unremittingly grim and it got to the point with me where the subject mater was too much for me.  I suppose that is a complement to the actors as they portrayed their roles so well, but in the end I was not entertained.  I had to watch an episode of Benidorm afterwards to metaphorically wash Save Me from my system.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 16, 2018)

Just started watching Deep State and Seal Team 

Seal Team is typical American whoohah seals saving the World 

Deep State has had an interesting start


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 16, 2018)

larmen said:



			Just seen the trailer. I don't watch much TV anymore, but that's a must.

There weren't many new books in recent past. I hope Baldacci hasn't stopped this series.
		
Click to expand...

He never started, so can't stop it. Michael Connelly wrote the Harry Bosch novels.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 16, 2018)

Just started watching the brand new revival of_ 'Lost in Space'_ on Netflix,  as I remember it rather fondly from the 1960s.  But oh dear - this is sloooooow, and after one and half Eps - confusingly ludicrous.  But it's set in the distant future and on an alien planet - so I guess anything and everything goes.  Besides - I'm a 'once started will finish' reader and viewer so I'm rather stuck with it...and it may well get better.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 20, 2018)

Bosch 4 started, as good as ever.

Also slowly getting through Silicon Valley S1. Very funny, enjoying it a lot, especially as I owrk in that very environment.


----------



## Duckster (Apr 20, 2018)

Watched the first one of series 4 of Bosch.  Brilliant TV.

Recently binge watched The Good Fight and am now up to date with that.  I think it's even better than The Good Wife.

Also been watching that Idris Elba comedy thing (can't remember the name), not too bad.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 20, 2018)

Thanks to retirement I've been able to 'binge watch' my first ever season of anything...

And, thankfully it was a good 'un... Bosch season 4...

Need to learn how I can skip the end credits though...


----------



## GG26 (Apr 20, 2018)

Just finished Series 1 of The Wire, which I can recommend.  Now on to Series 2.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 20, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Thanks to retirement I've been able to 'binge watch' my first ever season of anything...

And, thankfully it was a good 'un... Bosch season 4...

Need to learn how I can skip the end credits though...
		
Click to expand...

Just click on the "next episode starting in" box and it jumps straight over


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 20, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			Just click on the "next episode starting in" box and it jumps straight over
		
Click to expand...


Ta! very much...


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 20, 2018)

GG26 said:



			Just finished Series 1 of The Wire, which I can recommend.  Now on to Series 2.
		
Click to expand...

Best program ever mate, I envy you going through it for the first time.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 20, 2018)

GG26 said:



			Just finished Series 1 of The Wire, which I can recommend.  Now on to Series 2.
		
Click to expand...

Best TV show ever. 

Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee......


----------



## Vancanh (Apr 21, 2018)

Interesting topic. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Piece (Apr 24, 2018)

Trying Star Trek Discovery on Netflix. Not bad so far.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 24, 2018)

The new series of West World , it seems a bit confusing ATM.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 25, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			The new series of West World , it seems a bit confusing ATM.
		
Click to expand...

Just started watching season 1 again before I start season 2. After 3 episodes, I really don't remember what happened in it, despite the scenes replaying themselves multiple times. I don't even remember watching the pilot/ first episode at all


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 25, 2018)

Finished Bosch Season 4 in a binge over the weekend. Still a damn good show and one of the best detective dramas out there.


----------



## OnTour (Apr 25, 2018)

Just started #Netflix lost in space and finding it pretty good even 3 episodes in. Loved the original


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 25, 2018)

Watching 'Suits' double episode tonight, last time that Mike and Rachel will feature.

Designated Survivor is good, been enjoying that.

Also 'Taken' the series is okay.

Blindspot on Sky one keeps the interest, even if it is take your brain out TV

Got Deep State recorded along with 10 episodes of 'Chance', the first series was very good, so just waiting for a lazy weekend to watch the second series.


----------



## casuk (Apr 26, 2018)

Just finished money heist (Netflix) was really good subtitled tho, and watched Westworld I'm lost on that show just confuses me also watching gold rush spin off parkers trail on discovery


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 26, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			The new series of West World , it seems a bit confusing ATM.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto. I may need to go back and watch the last episode of the 1st series. It needs to watch out it does not get too clever for its own good.


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 27, 2018)

casuk said:



			Just finished money heist (Netflix) was really good subtitled tho, and watched Westworld I'm lost on that show just confuses me also watching gold rush spin off parkers trail on discovery
		
Click to expand...

I saw the trailer for money heist and it seemed to be dubbed which put me off. Is the actual show just normal subtitles?


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 27, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			Watching 'Suits' double episode tonight, last time that Mike and Rachel will feature.

Designated Survivor is good, been enjoying that.

Also 'Taken' the series is okay.

Blindspot on Sky one keeps the interest, even if it is take your brain out TV

Got Deep State recorded along with 10 episodes of 'Chance', the first series was very good, so just waiting for a lazy weekend to watch the second series.
		
Click to expand...

We watched suits last night too. Really felt like an end of an era for one of my favourite tv series. Shame


----------



## casuk (Apr 27, 2018)

Yes you can set to subtitles or voice dub


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 27, 2018)

Watched the first episode of FlashForward last night - planning to watch the second so that's a good start!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 27, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Watched the first episode of FlashForward last night - planning to watch the second so that's a good start!
		
Click to expand...

Amanda, what channel and what is it about? I have not heard of it but the title sounds like it might be up my street.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 27, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Amanda, what channel and what is it about? I have not heard of it but the title sounds like it might be up my street.
		
Click to expand...

ABC Studios? Found it on Box Sets I think. If you have Sky and use the search facility you'll find it. Interesting concept and first episode reminded me a little of The Leftovers.


----------



## Midnight (Apr 27, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			ABC Studios? Found it on Box Sets I think. If you have Sky and use the search facility you'll find it. Interesting concept and first episode reminded me a little of The Leftovers.
		
Click to expand...

I watched this when it first came out , think it was 2009/2010. I enjoyed it but if I remember rightly it got binned after one series and left loads of questions unanswered.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 27, 2018)

New series of Lost in Space. Not sure how many I'll put up with before I get bored. Its almost ok, bit brains out and chill.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 28, 2018)

Midnight said:



			I watched this when it first came out , think it was 2009/2010. I enjoyed it but if I remember rightly it got binned after one series and left loads of questions unanswered.
		
Click to expand...

Just checked on Wiki and you're right - will probably still watch it all though as my planner is looking on the light side!


----------



## GB72 (Apr 28, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			Watching 'Suits' double episode tonight, last time that Mike and Rachel will feature.

Designated Survivor is good, been enjoying that.

Also 'Taken' the series is okay.

Blindspot on Sky one keeps the interest, even if it is take your brain out TV

Got Deep State recorded along with 10 episodes of 'Chance', the first series was very good, so just waiting for a lazy weekend to watch the second series.
		
Click to expand...

Just finished suits. You can see that they had to rush the plot lines for Mike and Rachel to give it a relatively satisfactory ending


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 9, 2018)

Just finished season 2 of Santa Clarita Diet on Netflix, still funny and liked the ending.

Now watching Barry on Sky Atlantic following a recommendation. A similar premise to Get Shorty, Hitman sent to LA, decides to quit being a hitman to become an actor. Enjoyed the first two episodes so far, love the Fonz in it.


----------



## Capella (May 9, 2018)

Just finished watching "Crossing lines". Liked the first two seasons a lot. Then they have a complete overhaul of cast for the third season, which put me off a bit. Still enjoyed some of the episodes in season 3 as well, though.

Now started watching "Timeless". I have only seen the pilot and a bit of episode 2 yet, but it is looking good so far.


----------



## casuk (May 12, 2018)

Just started evil genius on Netflix im only one ep in but its been good so far


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 13, 2018)

Watched the first episode of Innocent online - superbly gripping 

The US May make big budget spectaculars very well but Brit telly companies make mini thrillers brilliantly 

Just about to watch the Program on Stephen Lawrence- been stealing myself ready to watch it


----------



## Kellfire (May 13, 2018)

Watched the first two episodes of Corporate - itâ€™s not laugh out loud funny but it sends up a lot of the things I witness in office life every day. Good potential.


----------



## MendieGK (May 14, 2018)

casuk said:



			Just started evil genius on Netflix im only one ep in but its been good so far
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m 2 in, will finish tonight. Crazy story


----------



## casuk (May 14, 2018)

I got to the end of it last night, your right about being a crazy story


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 14, 2018)

Watching _The Rain_ on Netflix - a bit of Sci-Fi hokum that barely hangs together - but I'll see out this first series.  

One thing though - this is a Danish production and the default audio setting was dubbed in English.  I managed about 5minutes and couldn't stand the mismatch between the words and what the actors lip movement - so switched to original Danish audio with English subtitles.  Much better - is that not a bit weird...


----------



## casuk (May 14, 2018)

I'm not a fan of subtitles it takes away from what's happening on screen, the dubbed voices I can just about manage although I did watch narcos with the sub's and it wasn't an issue for me and I really enjoyed the show, might try Gomorrah see if I can get through with the sub's


----------



## Depreston (May 14, 2018)

Money Heist on Netflix ... Spanish but has been dubbed similar to the film inside man


----------



## Kellfire (May 14, 2018)

I much prefer subtitles to dubs - you don't get the same emotion from a different voice I find.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 14, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			I much prefer subtitles to dubs - you don't get the same emotion from a different voice I find.
		
Click to expand...

I found the dubs created a disconnect from what was being said.


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 14, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Watching _The Rain_ on Netflix - a bit of Sci-Fi hokum that barely hangs together - but I'll see out this first series.  

One thing though - this is a Danish production and the default audio setting was dubbed in English.  I managed about 5minutes and couldn't stand the mismatch between the words and what the actors lip movement - so switched to original Danish audio with English subtitles.  Much better - is that not a bit weird...

Click to expand...


I was was going to put the same! 

Im also watching 3% on Netflix. Much better than Rain. But again youâ€™ll need to read and watch!


----------



## Fish (May 15, 2018)

Just started watching Grimm, watched the first 3 episodes back to back, really getting into it...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 15, 2018)

Last nights Westworld stepped up the ante. A belter of an episode. Well worth sticking with if anyone was wavering.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 15, 2018)

casuk said:



			I'm not a fan of subtitles it takes away from what's happening on screen, the dubbed voices I can just about manage although I did watch narcos with the sub's and it wasn't an issue for me and I really enjoyed the show, might try Gomorrah see if I can get through with the sub's
		
Click to expand...

I can recommend Gomorrah, stick with it for the first couple episodes and you'll be hooked :thup:.


----------



## casuk (May 15, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			I can recommend Gomorrah, stick with it for the first couple episodes and you'll be hooked :thup:.
		
Click to expand...

I started the first ep last year and thought I'd get right into it but game of thrones was starting so I left it and never went back to it, my young bro loves it and keeps on at me to watch it I'm running g low on shows so I'll give it a bash again


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 15, 2018)

Netflix have just put the entire series of Monty Python up.   Tremendous stuff.    Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## Piece (May 17, 2018)

Billions - latest series :clap:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 17, 2018)

Last episode of Innocent tonight , really looking forward to seeing what twist they come up with


----------



## GB72 (May 17, 2018)

Piece said:



			Billions - latest series :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Agree, loving it.


----------



## Paperboy (May 17, 2018)

I've gone old school on Netflix with Red Dwarf and Deep Space 9. Loved them both when I was younger.

Not too sure how I'll get on with the older Red Dwarf seasons.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 17, 2018)

GB72 said:



			Agree, loving it.
		
Click to expand...

Same here.


----------



## casuk (May 21, 2018)

Just started watching the terror, about two ships trying to find the north west passage back in the 1800s quite good so far 5 EPs in


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 22, 2018)

Piece said:



			Billions - latest series :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Always been good.

Just started 13 Reasons why season 1 on Netflix. A bit late to the party so to speak, but thought the first episode was good.


----------



## JamesR (May 23, 2018)

Deep State.
I thought the first episode was rubbish, but having been persuaded by my Dad to keep watching, I now think itâ€™s brilliant !


----------



## garyinderry (May 23, 2018)

Wild wild country is a pretty epic documentary.   evil genius is an odd one to say the least.   both worth a watch.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 23, 2018)

JamesR said:



			Deep State.
I thought the first episode was rubbish, but having been persuaded by my Dad to keep watching, I now think itâ€™s brilliant !
		
Click to expand...

Over the last two years, I've done all the Trek series.   Went original first then Next Gen, Enterprise, DS9 and finished with Voyager.    

DS9 early seasons was "let's see who comes through the wormhole this week".   It got very good around series 3-4 when the Dominion first got involved but got pretty silly in the final season when it was "let's show how good we are with CGI graphics in battles" every week.

Enterprise was very under-rated although I did keep expect Captain Archer to look round for his hologram Al to help him out of things.


----------



## Lazkir (May 23, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Over the last two years, I've done all the Trek series.   Went original first then Next Gen, Enterprise, DS9 and finished with Voyager.    

DS9 early seasons was "let's see who comes through the wormhole this week".   It got very good around series 3-4 when the Dominion first got involved but got pretty silly in the final season when it was "let's show how good we are with CGI graphics in battles" every week.

Enterprise was very under-rated although* I did keep expect Captain Archer to look round for his hologram Al to help him out of things.*

Click to expand...

Me too! 

He did appear in the first series though, as a bad guy. Was a bit strange watching it tbh.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 23, 2018)

Jamesbrown said:



			I was was going to put the same! 

Im also watching 3% on Netflix. Much better than Rain. But again youâ€™ll need to read and watch!
		
Click to expand...

The only problem with subtitles is the rather obvious one - you have to watch - all the time - I can't allow myself to be distracted from the screen or I lose track - obviously.


----------



## Piece (May 23, 2018)

Humans. Good first two episodes of the first series.


----------



## casuk (May 23, 2018)

Rich house poor house on channel 4 quite good


----------



## williamalex1 (May 24, 2018)

casuk said:



			Rich house poor house on channel 4 quite good
		
Click to expand...

There was an excellent series back in the 70s called Rich man Poor man.


----------



## Big_G (May 24, 2018)

Currently working my way through The Sopranos box set


----------



## Beezerk (May 28, 2018)

Weâ€™re just about to watch the last episode of Narcos, what a journey its been. Absolutely sublime tv, I donâ€™t recall a weak episode. Are we allowed to swear in Spanish? ðŸ˜‚
I now need suggestions as what to watch next. No pap like, needs to be really high quality.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 28, 2018)

Been watching the Jeremy Thorpe thing on the Beeb... 
Probably not fully historically correct but Hugh Grant has Thorpe off to a tee... As I remember him anyway...


----------



## Beezerk (May 28, 2018)

Whatâ€™s that Italian ganster type programme? Begins with G I think.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 28, 2018)

Gamorrah


----------



## Beezerk (May 28, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Gamorrah
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s the one, cheers mate.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 28, 2018)

Series two of The Handmaid's Tale - chilling stuff...


----------



## Imurg (May 28, 2018)

New series of Lucifer - quality entertainment


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 29, 2018)

Really enjoying the original Battlestar Galactica on Forces TV.   It's 40 years old but still watchable.    Although why did the leader of the Cylons always sit on top of that massive plinth?  There was nothing for him to do up there apart from sit and look down on people.  

By your command.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2018)

Enjoying "One Night in Turin" about England at Italia 90 currently on the History channel. What a good side and a good manager and the last chance we had to get to a final and win. Nothing going to change. Interesting to watch the back drop of the press campaign against Robson (nothing has changed) , the hooligans (again what has really changed) and the political climate (anyone remember Moynihan?)


----------



## wrighty1874 (May 29, 2018)

Series 2 of Mad Men.  Wish I watched it sooner.


----------



## Capella (May 30, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Really enjoying the original Battlestar Galactica on Forces TV.   It's 40 years old but still watchable.    Although why did the leader of the Cylons always sit on top of that massive plinth?  There was nothing for him to do up there apart from sit and look down on people.  

By your command.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I absolutely loved that series as a teenager. Watched it on dutch tv in English with Dutch subtitles (both languages being largely gibberish to me at that time) and so much static noise that the subtitles were hardly readable anyway. Read all the novelizations as well at the time. Never really got on board with the remake.


----------



## Kellfire (May 30, 2018)

Capella said:



			Oh, I absolutely loved that series as a teenager. Watched it on dutch tv in English with Dutch subtitles (both languages being largely gibberish to me at that time) and so much static noise that the subtitles were hardly readable anyway. Read all the novelizations as well at the time. Never really got on board with the remake.
		
Click to expand...

Oh man, the original is a cult classic but the remake is outstanding - the depth of the space politics going on is fantastic!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 30, 2018)

The remake is really dark in places but awesome viewing.    They go to some serious places in the third series.   The final episode and ending is just magnificent. 
"The Plan" is a two hour production using existing clips and additional material to tell the story from the Cylons' perspective.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 31, 2018)

Caught up with the last Car Share last night. They pitched it perfectly for me, cracking episode.

Love the signs in the background, always good fun to pick them out.

I hope he ends it there and moves onto something else now. Leave on top.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 11, 2018)

Love Island.  

For if I don't then for the next 8 weeks I won't have a clue what Mrs and daughter Hogie are talking about and that is very frustrating.  But actually - putting aside the boobs and the abs - it is sociologically rather interesting (really  )


----------



## Piece (Jun 11, 2018)

House of Cards - 4k viewing


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 12, 2018)

Just finished 13 Reasons Why season one. Enjoyed it, but very heavy subject matter and viewing at times. I liked the way it ended but will have to wait another 4 weeks or so before I can get to season 2.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 12, 2018)

Billions, one of the best series Iâ€™ve seen, all caught up for thursday.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 12, 2018)

Zoo. Watched the first couple, and it looks like it might be decent.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 12, 2018)

Richard Osmanâ€™s house of games - best quiz show there is!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 12, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Billions, one of the best series Iâ€™ve seen, all caught up for thursday. 

Click to expand...

Canâ€™t wait for this weeks episode.

What is Taylor Upto?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 12, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Canâ€™t wait for this weeks episode.

What is Taylor Upto?
		
Click to expand...

Going into competition against Bobbie is my guess.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 12, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Going into competition against Bobbie is my guess.
		
Click to expand...

Looks that way. 
Only one winner there. 
But was that the plan all along?


----------



## casuk (Jun 13, 2018)

Billions is superb my fav show at the moment, aye next weeks is a good ep sets up well for the reminder of the season, I won't spoil it for use


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 13, 2018)

Patrick Melrose - Benedict Cumberbatch is great once I get past the Kenneth Williams likeness and waiting for the "ooh matron"!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 13, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Love Island.  

For if I don't then for the next 8 weeks I won't have a clue what Mrs and daughter Hogie are talking about and that is very frustrating.  But actually - putting aside the boobs and the abs - it is sociologically rather interesting (really  )
		
Click to expand...

Will Megan see the error of her ways and dump the cheating ratbag Eyal for the lovely Dr Alex.


----------



## shortgame (Jun 13, 2018)

Westworld.  Potentially the greatest series of all time IMO


----------



## casuk (Jun 15, 2018)

Started season 1 of Goliath again since the new season is out, forgot how good the first season was


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 15, 2018)

shortgame said:



			Westworld.  Potentially the greatest series of all time IMO
		
Click to expand...

Watched S1 Eps 1 and 2 but for some reason something else got in the way.  But as I enjoyed what I watched your reminder will send me back to the start.


----------



## Fish (Jun 16, 2018)

Bashing our way through Grimm, and loving it..


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 16, 2018)

Of it's genre I think _The Â£100k Drop_ is actually quite good.


----------



## Piece (Jun 19, 2018)

Just finished Blacklist. Good series.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 19, 2018)

Piece said:



			Just finished Blacklist. Good series.
		
Click to expand...

Back to its best this series. Good twist at the end.

Not quite sure of the morals of the FBI knowingly employing someone who's sole aim is to track and murder a suspect but that is one of those 'suspend disbelief' moments you get in these types of series.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 19, 2018)

Been watching Unforgotten on the ITV Hub...

Top scripts, top acting etc...

Looking forward to the new series, coming soon, on terrestrial...


----------



## Piece (Jun 20, 2018)

The Americans. A brilliant sleeper series came to end. A bit sad as there will be now more but a great ending.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 4, 2018)

The new series of This Is Us, starts tonight 9 pm on More 4.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 4, 2018)

As much as we enjoyed season one of Goliath season two has been absolutely awful...


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 4, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			The new series of This Is Us, starts tonight 9 pm on More 4.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. First series was excellent.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 4, 2018)

Just watched season 2 of Luke Cage and the most recent season of I-Zombie. Both enjoyable. 

Now just got season 2 of Westworld to catch up on.


----------



## user2010 (Jul 4, 2018)

Taskmaster, brilliant, frivolous fun.:thup:
Young Sheldon, very good back story explaining how Sheldon became Sheldon.:thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Piece said:



			The Americans. A brilliant sleeper series came to end. A bit sad as there will be now more but a great ending.
		
Click to expand...

I just watched the final episode on Monday night, on Tuesday afternoon in a local pub. Still fresh in my mind, a female who was the spitting image of the lead actress walked in and stood just behind us. 
I had to double take a few times.
After debating with my mates who hadn't seen the series, i just had to tell her the story. 
She was all excited and over the moon, could hardly wait to get home to watch it.  spooky 
If only i was at least 20 years younger


----------



## Piece (Jul 6, 2018)

The Affair, Series 4.

Series 3 wasn't much cop TBH. Will new series be any better. Not sure.


----------



## shortgame (Jul 13, 2018)

Boardwalk Empire

Finally got round to it.  2 episodes in and enjoying it so far


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 13, 2018)

shortgame said:



			Boardwalk Empire

Finally got round to it.  2 episodes in and enjoying it so far
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re in for a treat.


----------



## shortgame (Jul 14, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Youâ€™re in for a treat.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed.  Loving it ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 14, 2018)

shortgame said:



			Indeed.  Loving it ðŸ‘ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s no Sopranos tho.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 15, 2018)

Unforgotten back tonight...

Hopefully it'll be as good as previously...


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jul 18, 2018)

Season 5 of Power on Netflix :thup:


----------



## shortgame (Jul 18, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Youâ€™re in for a treat.
		
Click to expand...

Finished season 1 and I'm totally hooked


----------



## Blakey (Jul 18, 2018)

Lanark_Golfer said:



			Season 5 of Power on Netflix :thup:
		
Click to expand...

One of my favourite series!


----------



## Piece (Jul 18, 2018)

I'm going in for Luke Cage on Netflix.

There's ALOT to watch on Netflix!


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 18, 2018)

The staircase has been brilliant.  1 ep to go.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 18, 2018)

_Love Island _is going on a bit now...but me, Mrs and daughter still watching


----------



## Fish (Jul 20, 2018)

I see Lucky Man is about to start again and Suits also. I might let them build up for a few weeks as we like to watch 2 or 3 at a time. 

Weâ€™re still bashing through The Grimm and were on the look out for some more decent series to watch along the lines of or similar to The Blacklist, Designated Survivor, Blindspot, Bosch, Millionâ€™s etc.


----------



## Blakey (Jul 20, 2018)

Fish said:



			I see Lucky Man is about to start again and Suits also. I might let them build up for a few weeks as we like to watch 2 or 3 at a time. 

Weâ€™re still bashing through The Grimm and were on the look out for some more decent series to watch along the lines of or similar to The Blacklist, Designated Survivor, Blindspot, Bosch, Millionâ€™s etc.
		
Click to expand...

if you haven't already try 'Scandal' it's along the lines of those mentioned and up to season 7, so plenty of episodes to keep you going for a while.


----------



## Fish (Jul 20, 2018)

Blakey said:



			if you haven't already try 'Scandal' it's along the lines of those mentioned and up to season 7, so plenty of episodes to keep you going for a while.
		
Click to expand...

Done all of Scandal, enjoyed that as well &#128077;


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2018)

Fish said:



			I see Lucky Man is about to start again and Suits also. I might let them build up for a few weeks as we like to watch 2 or 3 at a time. 

Weâ€™re still bashing through The Grimm and were on the look out for some more decent series to watch along the lines of or similar to The Blacklist, Designated Survivor, Blindspot, Bosch, Millionâ€™s etc.
		
Click to expand...

Billions is very good,much better than millions ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2018)

Good girls on Netflix. 
Easy viewing.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 21, 2018)

Cloak and Dagger on Amazon Prime. Really enjoying it so far.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 4, 2018)

Just watch the first episode of Glitch, a 2015 drama sci fi  Australian Netflix series, looks interesting so far.  Anyone watched it ?


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 5, 2018)

Last Chance U on Netflix. Really good so far, for any American Football fans.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 5, 2018)

Kindig Design. Awesome car program, and a really nice group of employees wokring and presenting.


----------



## casuk (Aug 10, 2018)

Just started season 2 of snowfall first season was great second season is just as good, anyone watched it


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 12, 2018)

Mrs Hogan has us watching _Safe _on Netflix - 2 eps in judgement suspended


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 12, 2018)

Unforgotten... Brilliant :thup:...

Also, can't believe there may not be another series of Versailles...


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2018)

Watching The Heist, it started very well, were about 9 episodes in and at times it still keeps us interested, but its dragging it out far too much IMO, the wife is looking to bin it, I'm still hanging on in their...


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Unforgotten... Brilliant :thup:...
		
Click to expand...

About to watch tonight's now on catch up.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 12, 2018)

Unforgotten very good. Think the sister has done it he deed, 4 menâ€™s lives have been shattered in the investigation.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 13, 2018)

Just finished the first series of an Aussie/ New Zealand based tv comedy drama called    "800 Words".
 Easy watching feel good soppy type thing, the wife loves it and is now binge watching .


----------



## Midnight (Aug 13, 2018)

Watching ' Are you being served'  at the moment didn't realize there was so many series made.


----------



## shortgame (Aug 13, 2018)

shortgame said:



			Boardwalk Empire

Finally got round to it.  2 episodes in and enjoying it so far
		
Click to expand...

Loved the first 2 series.  Can't quite get into S3 yet...


----------



## MarkE (Aug 13, 2018)

Mary Kills People. Only watched a couple of episodes but it's excellent so far.


----------



## IanG (Aug 13, 2018)

wrighty1874 said:



			Unforgotten very good. Think the sister has done it he deed, 4 menâ€™s lives have been shattered in the investigation.
		
Click to expand...

Something dodgy about the ex-cop who investigated the original disappearance too. Too smooth and cooperative by far.......


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 13, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Just finished the first series of an Aussie/ New Zealand based tv comedy drama called    "800 Words".
 Easy watching feel good soppy type thing, the wife loves it and is now binge watching .
		
Click to expand...

Series 2 is  even better :thup:


----------



## Piece (Aug 17, 2018)

Ballers with The Rock. Season One.

Enjoyable, just donâ€™t make the schoolboy error I did and watch the season finale first! :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 17, 2018)

Piece said:



			Ballers with The Rock. Season One.

Enjoyable, just donâ€™t make the schoolboy error I did and watch the season finale first! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I have watched the first two series and really enjoyed them - new one started this week so looking forward to watching it


----------



## GB72 (Aug 17, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have watched the first two series and really enjoyed them - new one started this week so looking forward to watching it
		
Click to expand...

New series has started well. Just foundsky Atlantic VIP so get it a day early


----------



## Lazkir (Aug 18, 2018)

IanG said:



			Something dodgy about the ex-cop who investigated the original disappearance too. Too smooth and cooperative by far.......
		
Click to expand...

I said that to the wife as well, only problem with that is it would be a bit deus ex machina as we haven't really seen too much of him.


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 18, 2018)

Been catch up with Faith, very absorbing


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 18, 2018)

wrighty1874 said:



			Unforgotten very good. Think the sister has done it he deed, 4 menâ€™s lives have been shattered in the investigation.
		
Click to expand...




IanG said:



			Something dodgy about the ex-cop who investigated the original disappearance too. Too smooth and cooperative by far.......
		
Click to expand...

Really enjoyed this series. My money is on one of these two as well.

The two bigger worries, will Sunny take back his cheating wife? Second will Cassie's dad marry the gold digger girlfriend?


----------



## IanG (Aug 20, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Really enjoyed this series. My money is on one of these two as well.

The two bigger worries, will Sunny take back his cheating wife? Second will Cassie's dad marry the gold digger girlfriend?
		
Click to expand...

Well, an excellent and powerful conclusion to Unforgotten last night. I won't spill the beans in case anyone is going to be watching on catchup.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 20, 2018)

IanG said:



			Well, an excellent and powerful conclusion to Unforgotten last night. I won't spill the beans in case anyone is going to be watching on catchup. 

Click to expand...

No spoilers from me either. My wife wasn't happy with the ending but I liked it. Top series and the 2 leads are superb.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 20, 2018)

IanG said:



			Well, an excellent and powerful conclusion to Unforgotten last night. I won't spill the beans in case anyone is going to be watching on catchup. 

Click to expand...


As good as anything I've watched, on the box, in recent times...
Concerning there was no message, at the end, saying the program will return...


----------



## Piece (Aug 20, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			No spoilers from me either. My wife wasn't happy with the ending but I liked it. Top series and the 2 leads are superb.
		
Click to expand...

I saw the last 10 minutes of this as I wandered into the front room. The Butler did it...


----------



## Lazkir (Aug 20, 2018)

IanG said:



			Well, an excellent and powerful conclusion to Unforgotten last night. I won't spill the beans in case anyone is going to be watching on catchup. 

Click to expand...

Very Powerful! Agree with all the comments re this program.
Fantastic theme tune as well!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 20, 2018)

Lazkir said:



			Very Powerful! Agree with all the comments re this program.
Fantastic theme tune as well!
		
Click to expand...

[video=youtube;wy7gDhvOZOA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wy7gDhvOZOA[/video]


----------



## Lazkir (Aug 20, 2018)

:thup:


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 21, 2018)

IanG said:



			Well, an excellent and powerful conclusion to Unforgotten last night. I won't spill the beans in case anyone is going to be watching on catchup. 

Click to expand...

I got the killer in episode 4. Ner ner !!!!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 21, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			As good as anything I've watched, on the box, in recent times...
Concerning there was no message, at the end, saying the program will return...
		
Click to expand...

If you havenâ€™t watched â€˜Line Of Dutyâ€™ you should. 
Even better than unforgotten imo.


----------



## IanG (Aug 21, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			If you havenâ€™t watched â€˜Line Of Dutyâ€™ you should. 
Even better than unforgotten imo.
		
Click to expand...

Line of Duty is awesome and seems to get better and better every season.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 21, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			If you havenâ€™t watched â€˜Line Of Dutyâ€™ you should. 
Even better than unforgotten imo.
		
Click to expand...


My only issue with 'Line of Duty' is that despite being set in London its filmed elsewhere...
Whereas I can recognise a lot of where Unforgotten is shot...

Yep, very petty and shallow I know...
I agree storylines are very good...
Don't feel there's such a good 'rapport' between the leads as Unforgotten though...


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 21, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			My only issue with 'Line of Duty' is that despite being set in London its filmed elsewhere...
Whereas I can recognise a lot of where Unforgotten is shot...

Yep, very petty and shallow I know...
I agree storylines are very good...
Don't feel there's such a good 'rapport' between the leads as Unforgotten though...
		
Click to expand...

Line of Duty isn't set in London though?!


----------



## User2021 (Aug 21, 2018)

The new BBC drama Bodyguard ( Keeley Hawes) starts Sunday, same writer as line of duty


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 21, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			My only issue with 'Line of Duty' is that despite being set in London its filmed elsewhere...
Whereas I can recognise a lot of where Unforgotten is shot...

Yep, very petty and shallow I know...
I agree storylines are very good...
Don't feel there's such a good 'rapport' between the leads as Unforgotten though...
		
Click to expand...

Tbh I thought Sanjeev was  poor casting. 
Didnâ€™t bring much to the role.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 21, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			The new BBC drama Bodyguard ( Keeley Hawes) starts Sunday, same writer as line of duty
		
Click to expand...

Definitely be watching,cheers


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 22, 2018)

Just started Power on Netflix. Very, very good start. Always nice to start a boxset that's got plenty of episodes to catch up on too.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 22, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			The new BBC drama Bodyguard ( Keeley Hawes) starts Sunday, same writer as line of duty
		
Click to expand...

If she is doing her whispering 'thing' then I will not be able to watch it. If she speaks normally then I will get to episode 2


----------



## Blakey (Aug 22, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Just started Power on Netflix. Very, very good start. Always nice to start a boxset that's got plenty of episodes to catch up on too.
		
Click to expand...

i love Power one of my favourite series! based on your avatar have you watched 'Kingdom'?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 22, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Just started Power on Netflix. Very, very good start. Always nice to start a boxset that's got plenty of episodes to catch up on too.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoyed it,but the guy that plays Tommy is a terrible actor.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 22, 2018)

Me and Mrs Hogan Just finished watching 8 hrs of _Safe_.  interesting enough but can't really recommend it for the ending.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 22, 2018)

Lazkir said:



			Very Powerful! Agree with all the comments re this program.
Fantastic theme tune as well!
		
Click to expand...

My daughter just finished watching Series 2 of _Unforgotten_.  She said don't bother with Series 1.  Thoughts?


----------



## DeanoMK (Aug 23, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Enjoyed it,but the guy that plays Tommy is a terrible actor.
		
Click to expand...

Are you SERIOUS? Tommy's character and the way the guy plays him is what makes the show for me. 

At the moment I'm watching Power & Gotham. When they're back on; The Walking Dead & Game of Thrones.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 23, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My daughter just finished watching Series 2 of _Unforgotten_.  She said don't bother with Series 1.  Thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

I watched the 1st series but missed the 2nd for some unknown reason. I'd watch the 1st series. I can't remember much about it but I remember that I enjoyed it.


----------



## Slab (Aug 23, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I watched the 1st series but missed the 2nd for some unknown reason. I'd watch the 1st series.* I can't remember much about it* but I remember that I enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

The irony :clap:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 23, 2018)

Slab said:



			The irony :clap:
		
Click to expand...

I had to think about that for a few seconds. Fair play :clap:

I did remember it was good though, is that not enough ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 25, 2018)

Well Sky changed their Living channel to Witness and released a load of new shows 

911 - not sure about it , had the potential to be really gritty but I think at the moment itâ€™s on the edge of being really good or goes into the Greys Anatomy fluff

Instinct - decent first episode and Alan Cumming is very good , a bit like Elementary but again needs to be a bit more exciting but worth persevering with 

For the People - now this grabbed me quickly , some really great characters and superb storylines so far , have enjoyed all the episodes so far and looking forward to the next 

Also have SWAT on record - itâ€™s ok and another that needs to be a bit more gritty and enjoyed Navy Seals

There a few more coming up on Sky but there looks like there are a few good ones coming up on the BBC - Bodyguard the first


----------



## User62651 (Aug 27, 2018)

Have to say Bodyguard has been really good, great direction creating very tense moments with some terrific action scenes too. Not at all sure where it's going with where the lead characters head is at, who to trust etc but intrigued to find out. Hope next 4 episodes are as good as first 2.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 28, 2018)

The Deuce. 
Big fan of James Franco.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 28, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Have to say Bodyguard has been really good, great direction creating very tense moments with some terrific action scenes too. Not at all sure where it's going with where the lead characters head is at, who to trust etc but intrigued to find out. Hope next 4 episodes are as good as first 2.
		
Click to expand...

Not to mention Keeley Hawes, who's still got it


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 28, 2018)

Fabulous opening scene to the Bodyguard in Ep1. Very brave. Equally strong section in Ep2 with the attack on the car, don't worry, not a spoiler. Not convinced by the plot occurring at the end but hey ho. Very strong so far.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 28, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Fabulous opening scene to the Bodyguard in Ep1. Very brave. Equally strong section in Ep2 with the attack on the car, don't worry, not a spoiler. Not convinced by the plot occurring at the end but hey ho. Very strong so far.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant two episodes so far , the PTSD of the lead guy is being slowly just looked at superbly and even the connection they had when she was shot at was very well done. The face off between the police and security services is very intriguing

Really impressive start and I hope it doesnâ€™t go too â€œHollywoodâ€ but brilliant drama from our very own Beeb

Also loved the look of the shows they advertised after - Killing Eve


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 28, 2018)

I know all are being careful over chat about _Bodyguard_, but as me and Mrs about to start on it - plse - careful - no spoilers. 

And we enjoyed _Unforgotten _Series 2.

On to Series 3


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 29, 2018)

"Barry ",  a wacky comedy about a hit man trying to be an actor, on HBO entertainment.


----------



## Reemul (Aug 29, 2018)

Just started Gomorrah, not bad after 2 episodes. feels a little small, like local mafia rather than a bigger stage which was a little let down.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 30, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			"Barry ",  a wacky comedy about a hit man trying to be an actor, on HBO entertainment.
		
Click to expand...

Thought Barry was good, enjoyed it.

Just started watching Bodyguard on BBC. Quite enjoying it, even if parts of the plot are a bit predictable.


----------



## DeanoMK (Aug 30, 2018)

Started The Sopranos the other night. One my wife and I have never got around to watching, enjoyed the first episode, nice easy watching.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 30, 2018)

Enjoying Bodyguard.  Still waiting for Nicola Walker to turn up as she's in every other drama series these days.  Been re-watching Dr.Who on Netflix and on Series 6.  Loved Eccleston and Tennant but Matt Smith really is an appalling Doctor.   Then again with what is coming in the next few weeks, even Sylvester McCoy will seem perfect compared to a female Time Lord  :-(


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 30, 2018)

Also enjoying _Bodyguard_.  And as Ms Walker mentioned - we will soon be catching up  on S3 of _Unforgotten - _S2 was excellent

We had a brief look last night at _The Innocents_ - but the first 5 mins had Mrs Hogan telling me that it wasn't for her.  Looked like my sort of thing though.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 30, 2018)

DeanoMK said:



			Started The Sopranos the other night. One my wife and I have never got around to watching, enjoyed the first episode, nice easy watching.
		
Click to expand...

This has passed me by also, along with Game of Thrones...

Was given the boxsets as part of my retirement gift... 
So, looking forward to winter and an opportunity to check out if they live up to the hype...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 2, 2018)

Two new series. Instinct on Sky Witness. Afternoon tv, poor, really poor. Alan Cummings should be embarrassed at how hammy he is.

Jack Ryan on Amazon. Quite the opposite. Quality tv, strong characters. Definitely worth giving a go, I'm two episodes in.


----------



## Reemul (Sep 2, 2018)

Yeah Instinct what I saw of it looked crap. Ryan I will take a look at


----------



## Midnight (Sep 2, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Two new series. Instinct on Sky Witness. Afternoon tv, poor, really poor. Alan Cummings should be embarrassed at how hammy he is.

Jack Ryan on Amazon. Quite the opposite. Quality tv, strong characters. Definitely worth giving a go, I'm two episodes in.
		
Click to expand...


Glad it's not just me who thinks this.


----------



## casuk (Sep 3, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Two new series. Instinct on Sky Witness. Afternoon tv, poor, really poor. Alan Cummings should be embarrassed at how hammy he is.

Jack Ryan on Amazon. Quite the opposite. Quality tv, strong characters. Definitely worth giving a go, I'm two episodes in.
		
Click to expand...

Jack Ryan has been great so far really enjoying it, finished the 6th ep last night 2 more to go


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 3, 2018)

Think I am going to give up on The Bodyguard...
Even with Bolly in it not proving to be a good watch...

Jack Ryan looking promising though...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2018)

Finished Jack Ryan - it was good action series , pretty much Homeland at the end of the day which isnâ€™t a bad thing. Shame no real plot twists


----------



## casuk (Sep 5, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Finished Jack Ryan - it was good action series , pretty much Homeland at the end of the day which isnâ€™t a bad thing. Shame no real plot twists
		
Click to expand...

Finished it last night, good series a lot better than I expected, agree its very much like homeland, just not quite as good


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 5, 2018)

Been watching Greys Anatomy. Very good !!!


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 5, 2018)

Watched the first episode of Wanderlust. Enjoyed it but would probably get barred from here if i were to describe what happened in it! Suffice to say, it's not your normal BBC1 9pm offering ...

edit - "utter filth" is the daily express verdict


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 5, 2018)

watching NO OFFENCE again.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 10, 2018)

Caught up with Bodyguard on the weekend (episodes 1&2 on Sat, 3 & 4 yesterday. Really enjoying it, a most intriguing series.


----------



## Piece (Sep 10, 2018)

Tongo said:



			Caught up with Bodyguard on the weekend (episodes 1&2 on Sat, 3 & 4 yesterday. Really enjoying it, a most intriguing series.
		
Click to expand...

Seen first two episodes. Really good stuff.

Caught 15 mins of Instinct (?). Jeez  Fluff on fluff.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 13, 2018)

Looking forward to the return of No Offence tonight - really enjoyed the first 2 series, they somehow managed to pull off comedy & drama perfectly.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 14, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Been watching Greys Anatomy. Very good !!!
		
Click to expand...

Probably my favourite TV show ever. I get serious envy when people come across it for the first time and start on series 1! I've gone into withdrawal so am starting from the beginning again!


----------



## Piece (Sep 15, 2018)

Back on Ozark now...decent so far


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 15, 2018)

Red Bull Soap Box Racing, crazy but awesome ðŸ˜‚


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 15, 2018)

can't believe they killed off Keeley.... only reason i watched it


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 16, 2018)

Black Mirror -  heard about it from a lot of people so jumped in to a random episode on Netflix.  Bloody awesome.   Modern day sci-fi versions of the Twilight Zone.    The one with the Star Trek game is just insane.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 16, 2018)

Killing Eve. Really good. Excellent characters, bit of humour although on a serious subject, spies and assassins. If you like The Bodyguard then try this.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 16, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Killing Eve. Really good. Excellent characters, bit of humour although on a serious subject, spies and assassins. If you like The Bodyguard then try this.
		
Click to expand...

watched 3 episodes last night assassin is quite funny, but Eve is very very annoying and i hope she ends up as the title suggests


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 16, 2018)

We are trying to be disciplined and not plough through them too quickly. At this point I'm liking all of the characters but I'm only up to ep1. Watching David Haig is always a pleasure, he is a class act.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 16, 2018)

Sharp Objects very decent


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 17, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We are trying to be disciplined and not plough through them too quickly. At this point I'm liking all of the characters but I'm only up to ep1. Watching David Haig is always a pleasure, he is a class act.
		
Click to expand...

watched all of them now and i have to say as it went on it got less interesting and a bit predictable


----------



## user2010 (Sep 17, 2018)

TaskMasterâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.awesome.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 17, 2018)

Monkman & Seagull genius guide to Britain 

2 stars of universally challenged


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 17, 2018)

Reported Missing, a very tough watch at times but absolutely riveting.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 18, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Killing Eve. Really good. Excellent characters, bit of humour although on a serious subject, spies and assassins. If you like The Bodyguard then try this.
		
Click to expand...

We just binge watched Killing Eve.  Ooof!


----------



## Piece (Sep 21, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Black Mirror -  heard about it from a lot of people so jumped in to a random episode on Netflix.  Bloody awesome.   Modern day sci-fi versions of the Twilight Zone.    The one with the Star Trek game is just insane.
		
Click to expand...

Started this series from the start. Just done two episodes. Woooaaahhhh. Tales of the Unexpected it is.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 21, 2018)

No Offence - I'm 3 episodes into this series and it's as brilliant as the prior 2 series

Enjoyed Killing Eve the other day as well


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 21, 2018)

Piece said:



			Started this series from the start. Just done two episodes. Woooaaahhhh. Tales of the Unexpected it is.
		
Click to expand...

The first two series are great. The third is hit and miss, when they moved to the USA. The fourth is back on track.


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 22, 2018)

JamesR said:



			No Offence - I'm 3 episodes into this series and it's as brilliant as the prior 2 series

Enjoyed Killing Eve the other day as well
		
Click to expand...

No Offence is fantastic - some of the best characters in anything. Glad 3 is up to previous standard - have to wait till finished and the binge!!


----------



## shortgame (Sep 23, 2018)

Finished Boardwalk Empire, really enjoyed it so thanks to whoever recommended it.  Finally restarted the Sopranos and got staight into it this time around. Also watching Better Call Saul and love seeing the background to BB


----------



## OnTour (Sep 23, 2018)

DONE Killing eve bbc america, Ozark series 2 and Sinners just started Atypical and bits of Lucifer need something fresh. better call Saul is still strong but weekly so no box set hit


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2018)

What a brilliant series The Bodyguard was - excellent final episode and the BBC have set the bar very high for their autumn program 

Another one I have started is Strangers with John Simm


----------



## shortgame (Sep 24, 2018)

Black mirror - season 4 - slightly disappointing but overall it's a great series - ranging from uncomfortable to deeply disturbing viewing! (especially White Bear, White Christmas, and Shut up and Dance!!).


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 24, 2018)

Detectorists. I watched the whole of series 1 on Saturday evening.


----------



## Canfordhacker (Sep 26, 2018)

Anybody watching A discovery of Witches? The premise sounds childish and Buffy-esque, but the execution (no pun intended)  is actually really good, and the chemistry between the actors very well portrayed.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Sep 30, 2018)

Just finished Desdwindon Netflix. Finlandâ€™s answer to The  Bridge, very good.


----------



## Piece (Oct 2, 2018)

In episode 6 of Jack Ryan on Amazon Price. Surprisingly good as others have said.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 2, 2018)

Given up on Killing Eve, and cancelled the series recording. Seemed totally disjointed and detatched with a very annoying main character(Eve). 
Couldn't work out if it was supposed to be a comedy or serious drama, either way we felt it failed on both counts.


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 2, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Given up on Killing Eve, and cancelled the series recording. Seemed totally disjointed and detatched with a very annoying main character(Eve).
Couldn't work out if it was supposed to be a comedy or serious drama, either way we felt it failed on both counts.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was great, finished watching the series last night. Missus loved it as well. It was a drama, with some large dashes of very black humour.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 3, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			I thought it was great, finished watching the series last night. Missus loved it as well. It was a drama, with some large dashes of very black humour.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 3, 2018)

I need a new one, we just watched whitechapel, while the first two were good, the later ones were a bit weak i think.


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 4, 2018)

We stuck with Bodyguard to the end because we felt committed but I'd have happily not bothered.

The premise was fantastic but the execution was rank amateur at times - I assume the writer(s) is/(are) relatively inexperienced.

The tension was ridiculous - every line seemed to be preceded by a gasp, everyone walking around with eyeballs bulging out of their skull and absolutely no effort put in to making us care about the characters until near the very end. Didn't give a damn what happened to anyone in it. 

Artistic licence is fine, but the amount of inaccurate scenarios (every single police interview was hopelessly unrealistic) made it ludicrous. The story jumped about with pointless detail in some situations and then others were left totally unexplained.

No idea why the public have lapped this up as much as it had - not even close to the best the BBC will do this year and hopefully we never see David Budd again in a TV series, though they've clearly left the way open for it.


As for the final scene - pathetic, clichÃ©d piffle.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 4, 2018)

Canfordhacker said:



			Anybody watching A discovery of Witches? The premise sounds childish and Buffy-esque, but the execution (no pun intended)  is actually really good, and the chemistry between the actors very well portrayed.
		
Click to expand...

Watched the first episode and thought it a bit "meh" actually. Still have it on series link though, debating whether to give it another episode. For me True Blood was a much better production, got you in the first episode, and this didn't really bite me like that.


----------



## Piece (Oct 5, 2018)

Piece said:



			In episode 6 of Jack Ryan on Amazon Price. Surprisingly good as others have said.
		
Click to expand...

Watched the series. Decent effort that.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 5, 2018)

12 Monkies on Amazon prime.. it's really weird sci fi but so engrossing I keep forgetting to go to bed


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 5, 2018)

Roast Battle. 
Not for the easily offended brigade tho.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 6, 2018)

Bit late to the party,but just finished The Bodyguard. 
Good but not worthy of all the hype imo. 
Keeley Hawes was as good as ever. 

Line of Duty & Luther both better for me.


----------



## Piece (Oct 6, 2018)

Picking up where I left off with Narcos on Netflix. ðŸ‘


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 6, 2018)

Piece said:



			Picking up where I left off with Narcos on Netflix. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re in for a treat.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 7, 2018)

New series of The Man in the High Castle. Not sure I'm liking where it's going. As a show you are struggling when you bring parallel universe into it. I'll give it another episode or two.


----------



## Lazkir (Oct 7, 2018)

Just (reluctantly) watched the new Dr Who... Jesus what a load of rubbish! Scripted by some 12 year olds I think.

Really wanted to like it as well, because I think Jodi Whittaker's a great actor.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 7, 2018)

First episode with a new Dr is often dodgy. You can judge better after another episode or two.

I'm 50-50 at the moment but really want it to work.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 7, 2018)

Mr Mercedes series 2, getting really weird but interesting.


----------



## Brizo1411 (Oct 8, 2018)

not long finished bates motel, fair enjoyed it


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 8, 2018)

Lodge 49 on Amazon Prime

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6128254/?ref_=nv_sr_1

Happened on this by chance, which was probably quite apt. Three episodes in and quite enjoying it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 9, 2018)

Better call Saul,  a bit slow to start but gets better and better, I just watched ep 10 Series 4 , best so far and almost up to the start of " Breaking Bad "


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 10, 2018)

Finally started watching series 2 of Glitch, on Netflix. Watched the first series probably about two years ago, so it was a bit tough to remember what had happened actually, but it came back to us slowly. If you haven't watched it, it's a very interesting and quite unique series set in Australia, where a limited number of dead bodies come back to life inexplicably (not zombies, but just back to normal) and people are trying to figure out why. There's only 6 episodes per series too so won't take you long to catch up.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 10, 2018)

The Cry on BBC1 - intriguing!


----------



## Piece (Oct 12, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Youâ€™re in for a treat.
		
Click to expand...

Narcos finished. Wow. Unbelievably good.


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 12, 2018)

Loved both Killing Eve and Jack Ryan.

Not sure what to start on next.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 12, 2018)

Piece said:



			Narcos finished. Wow. Unbelievably good. 

Click to expand...

I thought it might go down hill after Pablo,but if anything it got better.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 14, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			Sharp Objects very decent
		
Click to expand...

Just started watching this, I'm on Ep3 Ser 1, pretty deep stuff and still a bit hard to follow. I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 14, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Just started watching this, I'm on Ep3 Ser 1, pretty deep stuff and still a bit hard to follow. I hope it gets better soon.
		
Click to expand...

Slow burner. Tension just simmers nicely.


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 14, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			The Cry on BBC1 - intriguing!
		
Click to expand...

Just watched the 1st one, agree.

Feels like it could.go anywhere


----------



## shortgame (Oct 18, 2018)

Deadwood.  Absolutely superb.  Some of the best characterisation, acting and dialogue of any TV show.  Shame there wasn't a final 4th series but I hear a movie should be out next Spring...

Right up there in my top 5 (with The Wire, BrBa, Westworld).


Was getting into the Sopranos but it's now disappeared off NowTV (again)


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 18, 2018)

shortgame said:



			Deadwood.  Absolutely superb.  Some of the best characterisation, acting and dialogue of any TV show.  Shame there wasn't a final 4th series but I hear a movie should be out next Spring...

Right up there in my top 5 (with The Wire, BrBa, Westworld).


Was getting into the Sopranos but it's now disappeared off NowTV (again)
		
Click to expand...

Deadwood is excellent


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 18, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Finally started watching series 2 of Glitch, on Netflix. Watched the first series probably about two years ago, so it was a bit tough to remember what had happened actually, but it came back to us slowly. If you haven't watched it, it's a very interesting and quite unique series set in Australia, where a limited number of dead bodies come back to life inexplicably (not zombies, but just back to normal) and people are trying to figure out why. There's only 6 episodes per series too so won't take you long to catch up.
		
Click to expand...

Really enjoyed Glitch - found it by accident last year. Intrigued to see where it's going after season2?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 18, 2018)

DeanoMK said:



			Loved both Killing Eve and Jack Ryan.

Not sure what to start on next.
		
Click to expand...

Just finished Ozark season 2 on Netflix, well worth a watch (from the start if you haven't seen it yet).


----------



## Piece (Oct 18, 2018)

Lost in Space on Netflix. Actually, not bad so far (6 episodes)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What a brilliant series The Bodyguard was - excellent final episode and the BBC have set the bar very high for their autumn program

Another one I have started is Strangers with John Simm
		
Click to expand...

How are you getting on with _Strangers?_

Me and Mrs Hogan have struggled on to end of Episode 6, and we rather groaned when we found out there were 8 episodes.  But it's one of these things.  It might be hard going, slow as blazes, dialogue pretty rubbish and just so improbable - and Simm is IMO not great in this - overacting LR&C - but we have invested so much time getting to end of Ep6 we feel we have to just see it out


----------



## casuk (Oct 19, 2018)

Making a murderer season 2 (Netflix)


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 19, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			How are you getting on with _Strangers?_

Me and Mrs Hogan have struggled on to end of Episode 6, and we rather groaned when we found out there were 8 episodes.  But it's one of these things.  It might be hard going, slow as blazes, dialogue pretty rubbish and just so improbable - and Simm is IMO not great in this - overacting LR&C - but we have invested so much time getting to end of Ep6 we feel we have to just see it out 

Click to expand...

I gave up after 5 episodes as it was just dragging on - good job now I know there's 8!


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 19, 2018)

Informer on iPlayer more than worthy of a watch...


----------



## Siren (Oct 21, 2018)

Daredevil season 3 is outstanding


----------



## GB72 (Oct 21, 2018)

Siren said:



			Daredevil season 3 is outstanding
		
Click to expand...

Agree, just over half way through and enjoying it. That and The Punisher are standout Marvel/Netflix series. Not too disappointed that Iron Fist and Luke Cage have been cancelled


----------



## Piece (Oct 21, 2018)

GB72 said:



			Agree, just over half way through and enjoying it. That and The Punisher are standout Marvel/Netflix series. Not too disappointed that Iron Fist and Luke Cage have been cancelled
		
Click to expand...

Interesting about Luke Cage. I have tried 6 or so episodes and just can't warm to it.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 22, 2018)

Goliath on Amazon Prime. Binge watched most of season 2 this weekend but ran out of time to watch the last episode last night (must watch tonight). Really like this drama

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4687880/?ref_=nv_sr_1


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 22, 2018)

Re-watching Red Dwarf.  Once Robert Llewelwyn arrives as Kryten, it really takes off and is smegging brilliant.


----------



## Piece (Oct 22, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Re-watching Red Dwarf.  Once Robert Llewelwyn arrives as Kryten, it really takes off and is smegging brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

That's one show I never found funny. I wanted too, but just not me....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 23, 2018)

Finally finished Limitless on Netflix. Vey enjoyable, a bit different. Well worth a try.


----------



## User62651 (Oct 23, 2018)

Mrs has me watching The Haunting of Hill House on netflix, watched 3 episodes so far. Horror isn't really my things as I dont normally scare with tv/fim (standing over a 3 foot putt for par is far scarier!) but it's an interesting enough drama, jumps around in time zones a bit too much for me but the spooks and frights are pretty decent, you know they're coming but they get you anyway, will confess to getting the odd shiver. Will stick with it for a bit longer 6.5/10 so far.


----------



## adam6177 (Oct 24, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Mrs has me watching The Haunting of Hill House on netflix, watched 3 episodes so far. Horror isn't really my things as I dont normally scare with tv/fim (standing over a 3 foot putt for par is far scarier!) but it's an interesting enough drama, jumps around in time zones a bit too much for me but the spooks and frights are pretty decent, you know they're coming but they get you anyway, will confess to getting the odd shiver. Will stick with it for a bit longer 6.5/10 so far.
		
Click to expand...

I've just finished the series and was left underwhelmed, but I think more because it was given such outlandish reviews.

For a broadcastable TV series I think it was a good story and the end episode answered a lot of questions but left doors open.  The scares were moderate at best... but I am fairly desensitized to horror these days.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 24, 2018)

Siren said:



			Daredevil season 3 is outstanding
		
Click to expand...

Whoa, I didn't know that was out now?? We still have several episodes of Luke Cage series 2 to get through, it's quite a dull series by comparison. DareDevil is certainly the best.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 24, 2018)

Watched the first episode of _There She Goes - _new David Tennant and Jessica Hynes comedy/drama on BBC4 about a family with a disabled child.  There were indeed some amusing moments - but they were brief moments of light relief from what was actually quite a difficult watch with I thought superb performances from Tennant and Hayes as the struggling parents trying to cope with and love their disabled daughter.  So tough that it actually drew a few tears at one point - will defo watch the 2nd Ep.


----------



## Piece (Oct 24, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Whoa, I didn't know that was out now?? We still have several episodes of Luke Cage series 2 to get through, it's quite a dull series by comparison. DareDevil is certainly the best.
		
Click to expand...

Finished Ozark season 2. Pretty good, perhaps a little silly.

Now on to The Punisher.


----------



## shortgame (Oct 25, 2018)

Luther.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 25, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			How are you getting on with _Strangers?_

Me and Mrs Hogan have struggled on to end of Episode 6, and we rather groaned when we found out there were 8 episodes.  But it's one of these things.  It might be hard going, slow as blazes, dialogue pretty rubbish and just so improbable - and Simm is IMO not great in this - overacting LR&C - but we have invested so much time getting to end of Ep6 we feel we have to just see it out 

Click to expand...

Think there's 2 episodes too many. the latest episode was interesting but it has taken too long to get there.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 25, 2018)

I think Bodyguard has ruined me as I'm finding other dramas rather lacking. 

Strangers: too many episodes, plot too ponderous.

Killing Eve: what was the whole point of what was going on? And the bungling, keystone cops nature of Eve and her gang was perennially irritating. 

The Cry: The moving back and forth in time just didnt work for me as it drained the drama out of the story. Seemed like the writers were trying to be too clever. 


All of which is probably too critical but two dramas have been standout for me in the last year to 18 months: Rellik and Bodyguard. Both had me gripped.


----------



## Piece (Oct 25, 2018)

Going in for Line of Duty now.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 25, 2018)

Tongo said:



			I think Bodyguard has ruined me as I'm finding other dramas rather lacking.

Strangers: too many episodes, plot too ponderous.

Killing Eve: what was the whole point of what was going on? And the bungling, keystone cops nature of Eve and her gang was perennially irritating.

The Cry: The moving back and forth in time just didnt work for me as it drained the drama out of the story. Seemed like the writers were trying to be too clever.


All of which is probably too critical but two dramas have been standout for me in the last year to 18 months: Rellik and Bodyguard. Both had me gripped.
		
Click to expand...

Line of Duty ðŸ‘ðŸ»
Same people that did Bodyguard.and better imo.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 26, 2018)

Killing Eve. Canâ€™t make my mind up.
The assassin is easy on the eye tho ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 27, 2018)

Black Mirror - not seen a bad one yet.  Rationing myself to one a week so I can really appreciate them.  Got two left in Series 3 now.   The Series 2 episode "White Bear" is simply breathtaking television.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 28, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Killing Eve. Canâ€™t make my mind up.
The assassin is easy on the eye tho ðŸ˜ƒ
		
Click to expand...

Bit slow at start but glad I stuck with it.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 29, 2018)

Watched the first episode of Le Carreâ€™s The Little Drummer Girl last night.
A promising start ðŸ‘


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 30, 2018)

Watched the first episode of Patrick Melrose last night. Still not sure what I was watching.....


----------



## Tongo (Oct 30, 2018)

JamesR said:



			Watched the first episode of Le Carreâ€™s The Little Drummer Girl last night.
A promising start ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

We watched that. Felt it took a while to get going but the end of the episode linked everything in so should be interesting.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 30, 2018)

Tongo said:



			We watched that. Felt it took a while to get going but the end of the episode linked everything in so should be interesting.
		
Click to expand...

It was positively rapid compared to the novel


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 30, 2018)

GBBO what a scam, Iâ€™m never investing my time into that program ever again.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 30, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			GBBO what a scam, Iâ€™m never investing my time into that program ever again.
		
Click to expand...

Get away. The right person won. Best over the whole series, best on the night.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 30, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Get away. The right person won. Best over the whole series, best on the night.
		
Click to expand...

Nah, for me the judging was biased in his favour all the way through, he should have got the boot the other week when he was by far the worst baker. And what was that ridiculous outdoor pita bread thing all about? Absolute shambles.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 30, 2018)

Agree about the middle challenge. Stupid for the sake of it. 

He had two bad weeks but the rest of the time he was the top man. The other two never reached his heights. John and manon were both better than the two women in the final, they just had one bad week each.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 30, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Watched the first episode of _There She Goes - _new David Tennant and Jessica Hynes comedy/drama on BBC4 about a family with a disabled child.  There were indeed some amusing moments - but they were brief moments of light relief from what was actually quite a difficult watch with I thought superb performances from Tennant and Hayes as the struggling parents trying to cope with and love their disabled daughter.  So tough that it actually drew a few tears at one point - will defo watch the 2nd Ep.
		
Click to expand...

Hugh, I think you and your misses would enjoy " This is Us " an American easy watching feel good family TV series. Set just after the Vietnam war,  but flashes back and forth in time. I'm up to date on EP5 series 3 and still enjoyable, nothing too exciting no blood and guts just easy watching.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 31, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Hugh, I think you and your misses would enjoy " This is Us " an American easy watching feel good family TV series. Set just after the Vietnam war,  but flashes back and forth in time. I'm up to date on EP5 series 3 and still enjoyable, nothing too exciting no blood and guts just easy watching.

Click to expand...

This Is Us is up there with the best TV ever for me - well written, superby acted and I really get involved in the characters.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 1, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Bit slow at start but glad I stuck with it.
		
Click to expand...

I started watching it yesterday and watched 3 episodes in one go. Also having a bit of a hard time making my mind up. I like it, but then I don't, I like it, but then I don't. I'm to invested now though so need to finish it.


----------



## User62651 (Nov 1, 2018)

Bit hehind the curve but watched about 5 episodes of Limitless so far on Netflix, follows on from the movie about NZT drug and limitless cerebral capacity with Brad Cooper (who appears very occassionally in series).
Lead character's story evolves each episode but they also conclude an FBI type investigation each epidose too so there's a long view and a short view to watching it.
Holding my attention so far, 7/10.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 1, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Bit hehind the curve but watched about 5 episodes of Limitless so far on Netflix, follows on from the movie about NZT drug and limitless cerebral capacity with Brad Cooper (who appears very occassionally in series).
Lead character's story evolves each episode but they also conclude an FBI type investigation each epidose too so there's a long view and a short view to watching it.
Holding my attention so far, 7/10.
		
Click to expand...

I've not long finshed the whole series. I really enjoyed it, a little different and the characters grow on you.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 8, 2018)

The final episode of Mr Mercedes is really good


----------



## Piece (Nov 9, 2018)

Flicking between House, The Punisher, Alter Carbon.

I can see us starting new Ray Donovan and House of Cards.


----------



## Piece (Nov 9, 2018)

Piece said:



			Flicking between House, The Punisher, Alter Carbon.

I can see us starting new Ray Donovan and House of Cards.
		
Click to expand...

Actually its Designated Survivor I've kicked off now.


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 9, 2018)

I liked designated survivor - and looks lije it will get a third series after previously being cancelled


----------



## JamesR (Nov 9, 2018)

JamesR said:



			Watched the first episode of Le Carreâ€™s The Little Drummer Girl last night.
A promising start ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Episode 2 was very good as well


----------



## shortgame (Nov 9, 2018)

Suits.  Quite enjoying it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 9, 2018)

Homecoming. Slow burner but I'm intrigued now.

Mr Robot. I want to like it but it is quite stressful viewing and I'm bailing out.


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 13, 2018)

Sound of Song - You can pick this up on BBC iPlayer.  I quite like Neil Brand as a presenter on these kind of things and if you want are into music it gives a good insight over it's three episodes of how the recording and music industry has evolved.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 13, 2018)

I've been watching Berlin Station.
I always enjoy a bit of espionage, and this fits the bill perfectly.


----------



## DRW (Nov 13, 2018)

American Pickers.

Some of the places/people they see, hear about the peoples stories & history and then try to buy some of the stuff, is really interesting.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 13, 2018)

We've just got back to watching New Girl again. We were watching it ages ago then we completely lost our place in the series, and lost the app that we used to play it on. Now they've got it on Amazon Prime so we're catching up again! I don't think it's everyone's cup of tea, but we find it really funny. I think the characters are great - Schmidt is probably the best.

Finished watching Glitch series 2 last week as well. Answered one or two questions but threw up a load more, as expected. Series 3 to follow next year I think.


----------



## Tongo (Nov 13, 2018)

JamesR said:



			Episode 2 was very good as well
		
Click to expand...

Very much enjoying this now that I have worked out what is going on! 

Episode 3 was interesting. It seemed as if some of the relationships unravelled a little so will be interesting to see what happens from now on.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 13, 2018)

Big Mouth and Last Chance U on Netflix


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 14, 2018)

Informer on the Beeb - pretty good!


----------



## scratchauthority (Nov 14, 2018)

Always enjoy watching hunted!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 14, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Homecoming. Slow burner but I'm intrigued now.
		
Click to expand...


Watched two episodes and haven't got a scooby as to what is going on. I wanted to like it , even just for Julia, but leaving well alone now.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 14, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			Watched two episodes and haven't got a scooby as to what is going on. I wanted to like it , even just for Julia, but leaving well alone now.
		
Click to expand...

I made it to the end and it does unfold. It is definitely a slow burner and there is no wow moment but I quite enjoyed it. I couldn't watch many like that though.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 18, 2018)

Catching up on Inside No 9. Chilling, hilarious and absolutely brilliant.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 19, 2018)

Watched the first episode of Tin Star last night, looks like it could be interesting.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 20, 2018)

SUPERSTORE !!!!! Series 4. Told you this was good!!!!! Were on series four now!!!!!! The jokes are getting better and the visuals are still there. Kid sitting in an isle eating Crayola crayons was brilliant !!!!!!


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 20, 2018)

The Heist. Really good, but some people are incredibly thick. Would love to give something like that a go.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 20, 2018)

Finally finished Parks and Recreation after about a year (brilliant) so needed a new comedy show. Have started on Arrested Development since I hear good things.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 20, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Finally finished Parks and Recreation after about a year (brilliant) so needed a new comedy show. Have started on Arrested Development since I hear good things.
		
Click to expand...

Ron Swanson is a genius of a character from Parks & Rec. I miss him. 

The first three series of Arrested Development are very funny, I think it was three, the next was awful. You'll know the rubbish one when it starts, it is obvious. They have brought it back but I could not face it.

I like The Good Place. 1st series is excellent, 2nd okay, 3rd is good again although never back to the heights of the first.

If you have not seen Brooklyn Nine Nine then I strongly recommend that. Best comedy on tv.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 20, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ron Swanson is a genius of a character from Parks & Rec. I miss him.

The first three series of Arrested Development are very funny, I think it was three, the next was awful. You'll know the rubbish one when it starts, it is obvious. They have brought it back but I could not face it.

I like The Good Place. 1st series is excellent, 2nd okay, 3rd is good again although never back to the heights of the first.

If you have not seen Brooklyn Nine Nine then I strongly recommend that. Best comedy on tv.
		
Click to expand...

A.D. - yes that's exactly what I read. Series 4 was brought back after a 7-odd year gap and everyone said it was poor, so I might just watch 3 series and leave it there.

I read about Good Place, found it a bit of an odd concept so it didn't really appeal to me. 

Big fan of the Nine-Nine! I'm just waiting for series 5 to turn up on Netflix with the others now! I've only seen 5.1 as it happened to be on TV the other day.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 20, 2018)

I love Doug Judy. So silly but so funny


----------



## rulefan (Nov 20, 2018)

1st episode of Blood looks promising


----------



## DeanoMK (Nov 20, 2018)

Loving Daredevil series 3 which we're halfway through. Dex is a quality character.

I'm also halfway through season 2 of Making a Murderer, boy does the US system and all the stuff with this case make my blood boil. I've stayed away from any of the latest news and updates as I don't want to spoil it for myself.

Still watching The Walking Dead but giving up on it, the latest series is just bleurgh.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 20, 2018)

watching the interrigation of Tony Martin


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 21, 2018)

After 61 epsiodes this years Australian Masterchef ended last night. An epic to see us through Autumn it is on Monday-Friday from August. Good fun, different to the UK version. This has been a very good year with probably the strongest depth of any year. The finalists would both have been worthy winners but one of them blew his initial dishes and could not catch up. A good fun programme to dip in and out of.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 21, 2018)

Australian MasterChef?     How many different ways can you BBQ a steak?


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 21, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Australian MasterChef?     How many different ways can you BBQ a steak?
		
Click to expand...

Varying numbers and types of shrimp to chuck on the barbie?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 21, 2018)

I told this to my Australian brother-in-law and all I got back was "well mate, we know how to cook little bits of wood that sit on top of the stumps and keep them for years".


----------



## chrisd (Nov 21, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I told this to my Australian brother-in-law and all I got back was "well mate, we know how to cook little bits of wood that sit on top of the stumps and keep them for years".
		
Click to expand...

Probably will find an easier way to do it - sort of a cheat way ðŸ¤”


----------



## starkcasey (Nov 22, 2018)

Reemul said:



			Stranger Things, 2 episodes, loving it.

On to season 2 of Breaking Bad

Luke Cage next week, hope it's as good as Daredevil.
		
Click to expand...

there is no tv show like daredevil.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 25, 2018)

American horror story. 
Not usually a fan of horrors,but quite enjoying this. 
Like how each season is a different story.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 25, 2018)

Making a Murderer, true real life thriller, part documentary filmed over a ten years period. About police corruption, so many twists and turns, you don't know who to believe.
 I'm only on season 1 episode 5 but just can't stop watching it . A slow start, but you'll be hooked after 20 minutes .


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 25, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Making a Murderer, true real life thriller, part documentary filmed over a ten years period. About police corruption, so many twists and turns, you don't know who to believe.
I'm only on season 1 episode 5 but just can't stop watching it . A slow start, but you'll be hooked after 20 minutes .
		
Click to expand...

A few of us went to the live show in Manchester a couple of years back. The two main lawyers gave a talk about the case and took questions from the crowd. A very interesting night that was - you just wouldnâ€™t get such a show from UK law.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 25, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			A few of us went to the live show in Manchester a couple of years back. The two main lawyers gave a talk about the case and took questions from the crowd. A very interesting night that was - you just wouldnâ€™t get such a show from UK law.
		
Click to expand...

No spoilers please,  I'm only on season 1 .


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 25, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			No spoilers please,  I'm only on season 1 .
		
Click to expand...

Nope no spoilers. Donâ€™t worry!

More a comment on how the US justice system is so flamboyant and open in nature.


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 26, 2018)

Completed season two of Ozark yesterday... Thought both seasons more than worthy of a watch...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 26, 2018)

The Cry on BBC1 was pretty good.  Jenna Coleman has come a long way since holding the Doctor's sonic screwdriver and running away from Daleks.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 26, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The Cry on BBC1 was pretty good.  Jenna Coleman has come a long way since holding the Doctor's sonic screwdriver and running away from Daleks.
		
Click to expand...

It was good and an unexpected twist.


----------



## sam85 (Nov 26, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			It was good and an unexpected twist.
		
Click to expand...

Had the whole series recorded so I didn't have to wait a week for each episode...â€¦â€¦.Finally sat down to watch the first episode, struggled to get into it and felt there was to much back and forth in time going on.  Wasn't until I went to watch the second episode the following evening that I realised I had in actual fact watched the final episode!!!!!


----------



## badgb21 (Nov 26, 2018)

Did that child ever stop crying? (Clue is in the title I guess) had to turn over.



Pathetic Shark said:



			The Cry on BBC1 was pretty good.  Jenna Coleman has come a long way since holding the Doctor's sonic screwdriver and running away from Daleks.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 27, 2018)

Roast Battle. 
Very funny.
Katherine Ryan is one of the funniest comedians around at the min.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 28, 2018)

Rewatching Game On, one of the best sitcoms from the 90s.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 28, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Roast Battle.
Very funny.
Katherine Ryan is one of the funniest comedians around at the min.
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t think Iâ€™ve ever found a word sheâ€™s said even remotely funny. I think UK comedy is in a sad state overall with too many awful panel shows filled with second rate comedians.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 28, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			I donâ€™t think Iâ€™ve ever found a word sheâ€™s said even remotely funny. I think UK comedy is in a sad state overall with too many awful panel shows filled with second rate comedians.
		
Click to expand...

Not to worry ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 28, 2018)

Started watching_ Mrs Wilson _on BBC last night - looks good.


----------



## shortgame (Nov 28, 2018)

DeanoMK said:



			Still watching The Walking Dead
		
Click to expand...

I watched a few series and tried hard to get into it but honestly it's terrible (consistently gets worse) so I gave up.


----------



## shortgame (Nov 28, 2018)

Currently watching Line Of Duty. Somehow never saw it when it was originally on but it's excellent.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 29, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Rewatching Game On, one of the best sitcoms from the 90s.
		
Click to expand...

I used to enjoy that back in the day. I preferred the first series before they changed the actor playing Matthew though. Samantha Janus was very tidy back then as well.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 29, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I used to enjoy that back in the day. I preferred the first series before they changed the actor playing Matthew though. Samantha Janus was very tidy back then as well.
		
Click to expand...

I prefer Neil Stuke as Matthew, I like his more exaggerated comedic delivery. Ben Chaplin was just too dry for me.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 29, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Roast Battle.
Very funny.
Katherine Ryan is one of the funniest comedians around at the min.
		
Click to expand...

I think having watched most of her stuff, she can get a little repetitive. But sheâ€™s good in short bursts. 

Roast battle is hilarious though. The final episode was possibly my fav of both series.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 29, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			I prefer Neil Stuke as Matthew, I like his more exaggerated comedic delivery. Ben Chaplin was just too dry for me.
		
Click to expand...

I think I found the original chap a more believable character, found Stuke quite hammy. I seem to recall opinion was always split on the two Matthew's roughly 50-50! The series was good whichever guy was playing him though.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 29, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I used to enjoy that back in the day. I preferred the first series before they changed the actor playing Matthew though. Samantha Janus was very tidy back then as well.
		
Click to expand...

That was before she messed with her face. I liked that show as well. Does it date well?


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 29, 2018)

Just watched the first episode of Corporate on Comedy Channel - made me chuckle in places so will stick with it!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 29, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I think having watched most of her stuff, she can get a little repetitive. But sheâ€™s good in short bursts.

Roast battle is hilarious though. The final episode was possibly my fav of both series.
		
Click to expand...

The one with the lesbian couple was brilliant. 
Also the one with the couple that arenâ€™t together anymore ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 29, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Just watched the first episode of Corporate on Comedy Channel - made me chuckle in places so will stick with it!
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s good at first but I thought it got tired pretty quick.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 29, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Itâ€™s good at first but I thought it got tired pretty quick.
		
Click to expand...

I did wonder if that would be the case. I tend to find that with a lot of US Comedies!


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 29, 2018)

I just binge watched Killing Eve of a couple of nights.  Enjoyed it but unsure about the ending.

Currently watching The First just about good enough for me to continue.

and I am having a catch up on UFO on forces TV (so 1970 but I am a big sci fi fan) must be a later series because a lot of the faces I remember are no longer in it. One of the amusing things is how many actors you see playing different characters in different episodes. They probably could get away with it when it was  shown just once a week but when you are watching it every night it becomes very obvious.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 1, 2018)

A new series of The Last Kingdom is on Netflix. Last time it was on BBC 2 but it is only on Netflix now. Good first episode.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 1, 2018)

Anyone started â€˜Kiddingâ€™ with Jim Carey?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 1, 2018)

Just downloaded Band Of Brothers to watch once again - donâ€™t think there is a better mini series out there


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 1, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A new series of The Last Kingdom is on Netflix. Last time it was on BBC 2 but it is only on Netflix now. Good first episode.
		
Click to expand...

Good spot ðŸ‘... Have really enjoyed the earlier series of this...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 1, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Good spot ðŸ‘... Have really enjoyed the earlier series of this...
		
Click to expand...

We've not had the usual promo's because it isn't on bbc2 so I only saw it was there by accident. I love the books, Cornwell is so easy to read, and the series do a pretty decent job of recreating them.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 1, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Anyone started â€˜Kiddingâ€™ with Jim Carey?
		
Click to expand...

No, I take him far too seriously ðŸ§ðŸ¤­


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 2, 2018)

Restarted the American version of The Office, loving it.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 3, 2018)

Just completed Little Drummer Girl... Excellent ðŸ‘


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 3, 2018)

Am revisiting Game of Thrones, currently finished 4 seasons in just over 3 three weeks... It's just as good second time round, baring in mind the first seasons were 7 years ago, really enjoying it.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 3, 2018)

Dynasties on BBC1. Makes me cry every Sunday evening though!


----------



## badgb21 (Dec 3, 2018)

Sally4Ever - British comedy, series currently on Sky Atlantic, has made me chuckle...!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 3, 2018)

badgb21 said:



			Sally4Ever - British comedy, series currently on Sky Atlantic, has made me chuckle...!
		
Click to expand...

Thought that until episode three, got a bit tired. Stuck with it to episode 4 which was just nasty and unnecessary. Iâ€™m as broad minded as you can get, but it was just distasteful to the extreme.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 3, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			Am revisiting Game of Thrones, currently finished 4 seasons in just over 3 three weeks... It's just as good second time round, baring in mind the first seasons were 7 years ago, really enjoying it.
		
Click to expand...

Where is it on. Disappeared from sky box sets


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 3, 2018)

GB72 said:



			Where is it on. Disappeared from sky box sets
		
Click to expand...

I managed to record every single one thankfully so have them on the box - they used to show them on a Friday night as well


----------



## SteveJay (Dec 3, 2018)

GB72 said:



			Where is it on. Disappeared from sky box sets
		
Click to expand...

Sky have a habit of doing this - bloody annoying. We got mid way through Boardwalk Empire only to find the rest of the series were no longer there. Phoned Sky and they explained they do this from time to time (no idea why!) but when a new series starts they tend to reload all the back series too. They are now back, so i suspect all GOT will be available come next year. Bit cheeky though if you are paying for Box Sets as part of your subscription.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 3, 2018)

The First on Ch4 - few episodes in and have stuck with it so that's promising!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 4, 2018)

GB72 said:



			Where is it on. Disappeared from sky box sets
		
Click to expand...

Yep, went there first to find it gone. Fortunately a mate has the set and has lent them to me - week 4 now, into season 5


----------



## chrisd (Dec 4, 2018)

Saddo that I am I have just watched a few of the Foreign Office documentaries and found them quite fascinating. I didn't realise how big their set up and what they do behind the scenes and also how they brief their Ministers etc


----------



## Piece (Dec 4, 2018)

Completed first two series of Line of Duty. Reserve final judgement until watched all series


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 4, 2018)

Narcos Mexico. 
What a series this is.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 4, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Saddo that I am I have just watched a few of the Foreign Office documentaries and found them quite fascinating. I didn't realise how big their set up and what they do behind the scenes and also how they brief their Ministers etc
		
Click to expand...

I really enjoyed that although wow some smarmy types doing well! Must be a requirement of the job though.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 4, 2018)

Could also post in Things That Gladden The Heart - "Our Yorkshire Farm" on Ch5. Family with 9 kids and every single one is polite, hard working and covered in muck and happy!


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 5, 2018)

On my fourth full run through The West Wing and enjoying it just as much as ever. Fantastically written.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 5, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Narcos Mexico.
What a series this is.
		
Click to expand...

How did I miss this


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 5, 2018)

Finally finished "The Informer" from BBC.   Tough going early on but got very good in the last two episodes.  And once again, a good drama with Nicola Walker nowhere to be seen.


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 5, 2018)

Just finished watching the Little Drummer Girl over the past 3 nights. Good story with a good ending.


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 6, 2018)

Very sad I know but watching prime suspect from the beginning


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 6, 2018)

Just started The Sinner - so far so good.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 6, 2018)

Just watched a great documentary on BT sport I'd recorded a few days ago about Man United called "Too Good To Go Down". Great interviews with some of the players from the time and narrated by John Cooper Clarke. Well worth trying to find it on catch up


----------



## casuk (Dec 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just downloaded Band Of Brothers to watch once again - donâ€™t think there is a better mini series out there
		
Click to expand...

The Pacific is good too, second part of band of brothers


----------



## casuk (Dec 7, 2018)

Bazzatron said:



			Restarted the American version of The Office, loving it.
		
Click to expand...

Lol I'm doing the exact same thing I watch it right thorough every few years, great show


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 7, 2018)

_Mrs Wilson _on BBC ticking along very nicely - great ensemble cast delivering.  3rd and final part on Tuesday.


----------



## Redskins21 (Dec 7, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Narcos Mexico.
What a series this is.
		
Click to expand...

Just started watching this. Didn't enjoy series 3 of the original as much as the first two so hoping this is back to its best.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 7, 2018)

Redskins21 said:



			Just started watching this. Didn't enjoy series 3 of the original as much as the first two so hoping this is back to its best.
		
Click to expand...

Bit of a slow burner to start with, all deals and stuff but Iâ€™m guessing itâ€™s building to something big.


----------



## Redskins21 (Dec 7, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Bit of a slow burner to start with, all deals and stuff but Iâ€™m guessing itâ€™s building to something big.
		
Click to expand...

I'm OK with that. Too many shows get spoilt by sacrificing early character development for loads of action IMO.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 7, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Just watched a great documentary on BT sport I'd recorded a few days ago about *Man United called "Too Good To Go Down". *Great interviews with some of the players from the time and narrated by John Cooper Clarke. Well worth trying to find it on catch up
		
Click to expand...

Is that about this current season?


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 8, 2018)

A Million Little Things- American drama series, set in Boston,  I'm on episode 3 and it's looking good so far, suicide, cancer, infidelity .


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 8, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			A Million Little Things- American drama series, set in Boston,  I'm on episode 3 and it's looking good so far, suicide, cancer, infidelity .
		
Click to expand...

What channel? Gets likened to This Is Us which I love!


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 8, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			What channel? Gets likened to This Is Us which I love!
		
Click to expand...

PM sent


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 8, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Just started The Sinner - so far so good.
		
Click to expand...

Started well,but lost interest after a couple of episodes.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 8, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			What channel? Gets likened to This Is Us which I love!
		
Click to expand...

You can watch a couple of episodes on YouTube


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2018)

casuk said:



			The Pacific is good too, second part of band of brothers
		
Click to expand...

I tried it first time but just couldnâ€™t get into it - didnâ€™t seem to be anywhere near the level of Band Of Brothers


----------



## casuk (Dec 9, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I tried it first time but just couldnâ€™t get into it - didnâ€™t seem to be anywhere near the level of Band Of Brothers
		
Click to expand...

I agree band of brothers was outstanding and don't come much better, thought Pacific was decent though,


----------



## Big_G (Dec 10, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



_Mrs Wilson _on BBC ticking along very nicely - great ensemble cast delivering.  3rd and final part on Tuesday.
		
Click to expand...

I've been enjoying this too, amazing true story behind it


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 10, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I think having watched most of her stuff, she can get a little repetitive. But sheâ€™s good in short bursts.

Roast battle is hilarious though. The final episode was possibly my fav of both series.
		
Click to expand...

Roast Battle Xmas special on Comedy Central tonight 10pm.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 10, 2018)

Do I recall "The Good Place" being recommended?


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 10, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Do I recall "The Good Place" being recommended?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, a bit silly I know but I found it funny, I've just started watching the latest series .


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 10, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Do I recall "The Good Place" being recommended?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Series one definitely.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 10, 2018)

Great. Just seen it starting this week on E4.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 10, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Great. Just seen it starting this week on E4.
		
Click to expand...

Ted Danson at his best, since Cheers


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 17, 2018)

Henry Cole 'specials' on Triumph, Norton and Ducati...

It's the stuff of wet dreams ðŸ‘ðŸ’“...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 17, 2018)

Dug out my box set of UFO over the weekend.   Already six episodes through.  Absolutely superb TV and it's nearly 50 years old.  Wish I still had some of the models I had from the series as a kid.


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 17, 2018)

really enjoying Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan - one and a half left - perfect for the way home after team drinks!


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 17, 2018)

And, thanks to a heads up from LT... The Last Kingdom...

Proper blokes telly ðŸ’ªðŸ‘...


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 17, 2018)

Just starting Narcos, Mexico.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 19, 2018)

Fortitude Season 3.......... WTF


----------



## bobmac (Dec 19, 2018)

I was watching 'As time goes by'. Mon-Fri. Drama Ch 20
Last Friday was ep 1 of series 8 (of 9).
Monday should have been ep 2
Instead, 4 hrs 40mins of 'Call the midwife' throughout the day.

Why start a new series (8) if you were about to cancel the show?
After searching for any future episodes of ATGB, results show no future episodes planned. 

And they've moved Lovejoy.
I know, I'm old


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 19, 2018)

spongebob59 said:



			Just starting Narcos, Mexico.
		
Click to expand...

Halfway through,  its hotting up nicely.


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 19, 2018)

Watching Sunderland til I Die on Netflix. 

No way the club would have allowed the cameras in if they knew they'd have the season they did. Fascinating insight.


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 19, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Dug out my box set of UFO over the weekend.   Already six episodes through.  Absolutely superb TV and it's nearly 50 years old.  Wish I still had some of the models I had from the series as a kid.
		
Click to expand...

This is being shown on Forces TV. Looks like it does a round and around because I just finished watching what I too to be the last series (which I did not see originally) now the series link is picking up the first series.

Made me smile when I saw the same actors playing multiple rolls in the last series.


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 19, 2018)

Just started watching Fortitude Series 3, a bit like Game of Thrones on Ice with it's plot twists.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 20, 2018)

jim8flog said:



			Just started watching Fortitude Series 3, a bit like Game of Thrones on Ice with it's plot twists.
		
Click to expand...

As I posted earlier..... WTF. 

Just finished it last night - only 4 episodes in the final series, and totally pointless in my opinion


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 20, 2018)

jim8flog said:



			This is being shown on Forces TV. Looks like it does a round and around because I just finished watching what I too to be the last series (which I did not see originally) now the series link is picking up the first series.

Made me smile when I saw the same actors playing multiple rolls in the last series.
		
Click to expand...


There was only one series made with 26 episodes.  There was a break in filming so the final nine episodes were made about four months later so some of the actors were not available (George Sewell, Peter Gordeno).  Benedict Cumberbatch's mum returns as Wanda Ventham, the No.2 in SHADO in those episodes.     

The second series was commissioned and was in pre-production when it was postponed and eventually became Space 1999.


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 20, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			There was only one series made with 26 episodes.  There was a break in filming so the final nine episodes were made about four months later so some of the actors were not available (George Sewell, Peter Gordeno).  Benedict Cumberbatch's mum returns as Wanda Ventham, the No.2 in SHADO in those episodes.    

The second series was commissioned and was in pre-production when it was postponed and eventually became Space 1999.
		
Click to expand...

Space 1999 was a 'must watch' series for me.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Dec 20, 2018)

Just finnished the City thing on Netflix. How do they win anything? I couldn't understand a word Pep said and some of the team don't even speak English. (Silva and Agrero) ?????


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 20, 2018)

Colonel Bogey said:



			Just finnished the City thing on Netflix. How do they win anything? I couldn't understand a word Pep said and some of the team don't even speak English. (Silva and Agrero) ?????
		
Click to expand...

Not sure there's a correlation between speaking English and winning football matches. If there is, I'd bet it would be a negative one!


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 21, 2018)

Outlander  series 4 , an acquired taste but still watchable rubbish.


----------



## JamesR (Dec 22, 2018)

Just finished season 1 of Berlin Station.
One of the better espionage tv series Iâ€™ve seen in a long time ðŸ‘


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 22, 2018)

Just finished watching Condor (Universal) very good conspiracy series about the CIA, a sort of reverse Homeland.


----------



## JamesR (Dec 23, 2018)

jim8flog said:



			Just finished watching Condor (Universal) very good conspiracy series about the CIA, a sort of reverse Homeland.
		
Click to expand...

Is it anything to do with the old Robert Redford film 3 Days of the Condor?


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 23, 2018)

JamesR said:



			Is it anything to do with the old Robert Redford film 3 Days of the Condor?
		
Click to expand...

 Loosely based upon a similar premise but totally different story line.  With credits to the book and film.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 27, 2018)

Not quite made up my mind on Tin Star... But, I suppose, at episode six I ought to see it through to the end...

Properly looking forward to Luther next week... Three years since the last series...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 27, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Not quite made up my mind on Tin Star... But, I suppose, at episode six I ought to see it through to the end...

Properly looking forward to Luther next week... Three years since the last series...
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully Luther will be better than S4.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 27, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Hopefully Luther will be better than S4.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, S4 was a bit disappointing... Possibly because the bar had been set so high in S1-3...


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 27, 2018)

jim8flog said:



			Just finished watching Condor (Universal) very good conspiracy series about the CIA, a sort of reverse Homeland.
		
Click to expand...

Just finished it and thought it was excellent, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 27, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Yes, S4 was a bit disappointing... Possibly because the bar had been set so high in S1-3...
		
Click to expand...

I just didnâ€™t get it. 
Seemed to go nowhere.


----------



## shortgame (Dec 29, 2018)

Black Mirror: Bandersnatch


----------



## AMcC (Dec 30, 2018)

PNWokingham said:



			really enjoying Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan - one and a half left - perfect for the way home after team drinks!
		
Click to expand...

Really enjoyed this too.

Currently watching the previous  series of Madam Secretary, which aired in 2017/18 before starting on the new series


----------



## rulefan (Dec 30, 2018)

The latest Poirot. Deep, dark and different but worth it.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 30, 2018)

shortgame said:



			Black Mirror: Bandersnatch
		
Click to expand...

Up for that this week - got one more left from Series 4 I want do to first.  Watched "Metalhead" the other day and was just blown away by how clever the ending was.   Got Mrs Shark to watch "White Bear" and that blew her mind as well.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 30, 2018)

rulefan said:



			The latest Poirot. Deep, dark and different but worth it.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, watched them all last night


----------



## Midnight (Dec 30, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Up for that this week - got one more left from Series 4 I want do to first.  Watched "Metalhead" the other day and was just blown away by how clever the ending was.   Got Mrs Shark to watch "White Bear" and that blew her mind as well.
		
Click to expand...

Thought the episode White Bear was very good.


----------



## shortgame (Dec 30, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Up for that this week - got one more left from Series 4 I want do to first.  Watched "Metalhead" the other day and was just blown away by how clever the ending was.   Got Mrs Shark to watch "White Bear" and that blew her mind as well.
		
Click to expand...

The last one in s04 (Black Museum) is pretty good and is yet another mindf***

Agree that White Bear was awesome as IMO were White Christmas, Playtest, Shut Up and Dance and San Juniper.

Seriously disturbing but compelling viewing. 

Enjoyed Bandesnatch, brilliant idea but for me it everso slightly missed the mark - won't say any more because... spoilers

S05 is out soon i think

Enjoy!


----------



## Piece (Dec 30, 2018)

Latest Ray Donovan. Getting back to form.
Also, Manhunt: Unabomber. Tidy.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2018)

Spy in the snow. Great footage as always with these and good narration from David Tennant


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 31, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Spy in the snow. Great footage as always with these and good narration from David Tennant
		
Click to expand...

The 'lady'  Polar Bear was a bit of a 'slapper' ðŸ˜‰...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 31, 2018)

Another great Black Mirror is the 90-minute one "Hated in the nation" -  you could put that on BBC1 at peak time and it would blow people's minds and have everyone going on about it like Bodyguard.  It was an incredible story with twists all the way through it.  Simply brilliant television.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 1, 2019)

YOU on Netflix.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 1, 2019)

Just watched the 1st 2 episodes of Little Drummer Girl. Don't have a Scooby Doo what is going on.....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 1, 2019)

2 contrasting shows tonight. Dr Who was really poor, the worst I've seen for some time. I worry for it if it stays at that level. 

In contrast,  Luther . Flipping heck. What an opener. It could take some time to get to sleep tonight.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 2, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			In contrast,  Luther . Flipping heck. What an opener. It could take some time to get to sleep tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Great show as always. A bit of a rough ride maybe but certainly going to be watching for the next three nights


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 2, 2019)

Watched Hootenanny as usual on New Years eve, he has some good and interesting acts on but getting decidely cheesed of with Jools Holland. Runs around talking to people (always has), asks them a question but never waits for the answer, or seems interested in the people he's talking too. Turns his back on them halfway through asking his question, just comes across as downright rude and arrogant these days. Maybe he always has, just that I've noticed it more the last couple of years.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 2, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			Just watched the 1st 2 episodes of Little Drummer Girl. Don't have a Scooby Doo what is going on.....
		
Click to expand...

It's a 'slow burner' just like most le Carre stories....


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 2, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			YOU on Netflix.
		
Click to expand...

7 episodes into this, enjoying it. Interesting concept, making me think about coming off social media.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 2, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			7 episodes into this, enjoying it. Interesting concept, making me think about coming off social media.
		
Click to expand...

I finished it last night. 
Enjoyed it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 2, 2019)

shortgame said:



			The last one in s04 (Black Museum) is pretty good and is yet another mindf***

Agree that White Bear was awesome as IMO were White Christmas, Playtest, Shut Up and Dance and San Juniper.

Seriously disturbing but compelling viewing.

Enjoyed Bandesnatch, brilliant idea but for me it everso slightly missed the mark - won't say any more because... spoilers

S05 is out soon i think

Enjoy!
		
Click to expand...

Me and Mrs SILH watched Black Mirror: Bandersnatch and as much as the concept was really interesting I am not really sure I can say that we enjoyed it - apart from anything else we seemed to get stuck in a loop and couldn't be bothered with it.  Interesting ideas and concept - but for us it wasn't what watching TV is about.  As you have said - I won't comment more lest others are planning to watch.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 3, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			I finished it last night.
Enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

Some selfish moron ruined it for me last night, posted what he thought of the ending on Facebook. Like he's the only one watching. Fuming.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 3, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			YOU on Netflix.
		
Click to expand...

Watched the first episode last night (thanks for the heads up). Found it really intriguing so looking forward to more of the same!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 3, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Watched the first episode last night (thanks for the heads up). Found it really intriguing so looking forward to more of the same!
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s good alway through. 
Apparently a S2 is planned.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 3, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Itâ€™s good alway through.
Apparently a S2 is planned.
		
Click to expand...

Great. Liked the narrative throughout and was pretty shocked when the hammer was used!


----------



## Wolf (Jan 3, 2019)

Just started watching Blindspot am on episode 3 of season 1.

So far seems quite interesting Jane Doe wakes up covered in new tattoos that lead to clues of something.. Quite enjoyable so far


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 3, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Just started watching Blindspot am on episode 3 of season 1.

So far seems quite interesting Jane Doe wakes up covered in new tattoos that lead to clues of something.. Quite enjoyable so far
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed series 1, great premis. I gave up part way through series 2 as it went silly. Enjoy 1 though and see where it takes you.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 3, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Great. Liked the narrative throughout and was pretty shocked when the hammer was used!
		
Click to expand...

So youâ€™ve binge watched it? ðŸ˜‚

I did ðŸ˜€


----------



## Midnight (Jan 3, 2019)

Just finished watching Jack Ryan thought it was very good.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 3, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I enjoyed series 1, great premis. I gave up part way through series 2 as it went silly. Enjoy 1 though and see where it takes you.
		
Click to expand...

agree with this it gets daft


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 3, 2019)

Just finished Narcos Mexico.

Not sure if they will do a second series , but would be nice to see Isabellas assets uncovered ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 7, 2019)

Luther - No spoilers

The series split into 2 strands, a murderer and the return of Alice. The murderer was classic Luther, dark and creepy. That was great. The Alice strand was overplayed and self indulgent. By the end I didn't care what happened to him.

I felt disappointed and flat.

On a separate note, what the heck has Hermione Norris done to her face? . Why do people do this to themselves?


----------



## shortgame (Jan 7, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Luther - No spoilers

The series split into 2 strands, a murderer and the return of Alice. The murderer was classic Luther, dark and creepy. That was great. The Alice strand was overplayed and self indulgent. By the end I didn't care what happened to him.

I felt disappointed and flat.

On a separate note, what the heck has Hermione Norris done to her face? . Why do people do this to themselves?
		
Click to expand...

Agree.  Really enjoyed the whole series... except the Alice stuff.  Starts off OK but progressively gets sillier and more pantomimish.  OK she's a genious but some of the otheris just daft (can only suspend disbelief up to a point).


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 8, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Luther - No spoilers

The series split into 2 strands, a murderer and the return of Alice. The murderer was classic Luther, dark and creepy. That was great. The Alice strand was overplayed and self indulgent. By the end I didn't care what happened to him.

I felt disappointed and flat.

On a separate note, what the heck has Hermione Norris done to her face? . Why do people do this to themselves?
		
Click to expand...

I thought they tried to cram too much into 4 episodes, but, I still enjoyed it.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 8, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			It's a 'slow burner' just like most le Carre stories....
		
Click to expand...

Watched Little Drummer Girl all the way to the end. Admired the acting, locations and direction, not completely sure there was enough story there to sustain 6 hours of TV though.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 9, 2019)

Manhunt. A really excellent 3 parter on ITV about the investigation that led to the arrest of Levi bellfield. Not sensationalist,  a nuts and bolts approach. Martin Clunes was very good, as were all of the cast to be fair.

I'd like to have known what happened to many of the characters after the case as this was clearly career defining in both ways. Surrey police came out badly, they were in charge of the Milly Dowler case, and I'd be surprised if he was still married to his then wife. Force politics getting in the way of actually solving the cases were pretty disturbing. Recommended.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 9, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Manhunt. A really excellent 3 parter on ITV about the investigation that led to the arrest of Levi bellfield. Not sensationalist,  a nuts and bolts approach. Martin Clunes was very good, as were all of the cast to be fair.

I'd like to have known what happened to many of the characters after the case as this was clearly career defining in both ways. Surrey police came out badly, they were in charge of the Milly Dowler case, and I'd be surprised if he was still married to his then wife. Force politics getting in the way of actually solving the cases were pretty disturbing. Recommended.
		
Click to expand...

Loved it. 

Hated the wife, he's trying to solve a triple murder and all she could think about was herself.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 9, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Manhunt. A really excellent 3 parter on ITV about the investigation that led to the arrest of Levi bellfield. Not sensationalist,  a nuts and bolts approach. Martin Clunes was very good, as were all of the cast to be fair.

I'd like to have known what happened to many of the characters after the case as this was clearly career defining in both ways. Surrey police came out badly, they were in charge of the Milly Dowler case, and I'd be surprised if he was still married to his then wife. Force politics getting in the way of actually solving the cases were pretty disturbing. Recommended.
		
Click to expand...

Watched episode one last night, really good. Have always liked Martin Clunes, his Goodbye Mr Chips always brings a tear to the eyes.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 9, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Loved it.

Hated the wife, he's trying to solve a triple murder and all she could think about was herself.
		
Click to expand...

Stuff it, I was being polite in my first post but you are dead right. What was more important, solving the case, arresting the person responsible or which force got the kudos, how would it affect her and her career? They can't be together now, surely.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 9, 2019)

I see series 13 of Always Sunny In Philadelphia is out so I'll have to make a start on that next.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 9, 2019)

Not a series but..

Micky Flanagan-Another Fing Live. 

Brilliant.


----------



## GG26 (Jan 9, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Manhunt. A really excellent 3 parter on ITV about the investigation that led to the arrest of Levi bellfield. Not sensationalist,  a nuts and bolts approach. Martin Clunes was very good, as were all of the cast to be fair.

I'd like to have known what happened to many of the characters after the case as this was clearly career defining in both ways. Surrey police came out badly, they were in charge of the Milly Dowler case, and I'd be surprised if he was still married to his then wife. Force politics getting in the way of actually solving the cases were pretty disturbing. Recommended.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t normally watch this type of programme, but thought it was very good.


----------



## GG26 (Jan 9, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Loved it.

Hated the wife, he's trying to solve a triple murder and all she could think about was herself.
		
Click to expand...

I did note that main investigator was one of the consultants for the programme, so possibly it was not a fair depiction of the (presumably ex) wife.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 9, 2019)

GG26 said:



			I did note that main investigator was one of the consultants for the programme, so possibly it was not a fair depiction of the (presumably ex) wife.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps some sweet revenge


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 10, 2019)

We finished You last night. Overall it was a good story about the perils of social media feeding into someoneâ€™s psychosis but it went a bit too fantastical at times for shock which detracted slightly. If theyâ€™d been less sensational they couldâ€™ve garnered a bit more sympathy for the main character.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 10, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			We finished You last night. Overall it was a good story about the perils of social media feeding into someoneâ€™s psychosis but it went a bit too fantastical at times for shock which detracted slightly. If theyâ€™d been less sensational they couldâ€™ve garnered a bit more sympathy for the main character.
		
Click to expand...

Why didnâ€™t she have curtainâ€™s in her living room? 

And what was with the green cushion? ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 10, 2019)

GG26 said:



			I did note that main investigator was one of the consultants for the programme, so possibly it was not a fair depiction of the (presumably ex) wife.
		
Click to expand...

 If they're divorced he's obviously taken the opportunity to stick the boot in, and if they're not....well they soon will be.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Jan 10, 2019)

Just started Designated Survivor. Brilliant!!!!

Also following Mrs Maisel.

And almost up to current Big Bang

Roll on longer days


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 14, 2019)

Wife made me watch Luther last week started out OK with the serial killer, but was all downhill from there


----------



## Wolf (Jan 14, 2019)

Vera -  now this is back on Mrs Wolf is going be glued to Sunday night TV.


----------



## Piece (Jan 14, 2019)

Shooter on Netflix. Not bad, not bad.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 14, 2019)

Titans on Netflix. DC attempt to emulate daredevil etc. Actually pretty good.

Looking forward to season 2 of The Punisher on Friday


----------



## jammydodger (Jan 14, 2019)

True Detective back on for 3rd series tonight and it has some great reviews so looking forward to that


----------



## Tongo (Jan 15, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Manhunt. A really excellent 3 parter on ITV about the investigation that led to the arrest of Levi bellfield. Not sensationalist,  a nuts and bolts approach. Martin Clunes was very good, as were all of the cast to be fair.

I'd like to have known what happened to many of the characters after the case as this was clearly career defining in both ways. Surrey police came out badly, they were in charge of the Milly Dowler case, and I'd be surprised if he was still married to his then wife. Force politics getting in the way of actually solving the cases were pretty disturbing. Recommended.
		
Click to expand...

Agree. Thought it was excellent and gripping. Martin Clunes was superb.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 15, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Titans on Netflix. DC attempt to emulate daredevil etc. Actually pretty good.

*Looking forward to season 2 of The Punisher on Friday*

Click to expand...

Man, I am so far behind of these. Got bored of Luke Cage two thirds through series 2 and stopped watching it. Apparently since then Iron Fist has come out (didn't like the first series so might skip that), DareDevil s3 (loved the first two so need to watch that) and now Punisher s2 as well! First series of Punisher was great.


----------



## Piece (Jan 15, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Man, I am so far behind of these. Got bored of Luke Cage two thirds through series 2 and stopped watching it. Apparently since then Iron Fist has come out (didn't like the first series so might skip that), DareDevil s3 (loved the first two so need to watch that) and now Punisher s2 as well! First series of Punisher was great.
		
Click to expand...

I left Luke Cage after about 7 episodes. The Punisher I'm dipping in and out of in Series 1. Haven't tried Iron Fist, but interestingly this and Luke Cage are now canned.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 15, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Wife made me watch Luther last week started out OK with the serial killer, but was all downhill from there
		
Click to expand...

Season 1-3 were good. 
4 terrible. 
5 meh


----------



## GB72 (Jan 15, 2019)

Piece said:



			I left Luke Cage after about 7 episodes. The Punisher I'm dipping in and out of in Series 1. Haven't tried Iron Fist, but interestingly this and Luke Cage are now canned.
		
Click to expand...

In fact iron fist, luke cage and daredevil are all canned and I suspect The Punisher and Jessica Jones will follow. Big spat between Disney and Netflix over Disneys new streaming service.
Season 3 of daredevil is superb, luke cage and iron fist were no big loss and jessica jones nosedived after series 1


----------



## shortgame (Jan 15, 2019)

Ozark


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 16, 2019)

GB72 said:



			In fact iron fist, luke cage and daredevil are all canned and I suspect The Punisher and Jessica Jones will follow. Big spat between Disney and Netflix over Disneys new streaming service.
Season 3 of daredevil is superb, luke cage and iron fist were no big loss and jessica jones nosedived after series 1
		
Click to expand...

If I had to rank them I'd say DareDevil is the best, followed by Punisher. Then JJ which was decent, Luke Cage was ok but a bit dull, and Iron Fist bottom of the pile because I basically hate the Iron Fist character. He's like a whiney overgrown child at times, I just found him irritating.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 16, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Manhunt. A really excellent 3 parter on ITV about the investigation that led to the arrest of Levi bellfield. Not sensationalist,  a nuts and bolts approach. Martin Clunes was very good, as were all of the cast to be fair.

I'd like to have known what happened to many of the characters after the case as this was clearly career defining in both ways. Surrey police came out badly, they were in charge of the Milly Dowler case, and I'd be surprised if he was still married to his then wife. Force politics getting in the way of actually solving the cases were pretty disturbing. Recommended.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up, just finished watching it, excellent stuff.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 18, 2019)

Watched the first two episodes of Vinyl last night, not bad TBH, not many dramas where you get to see recreations of The Velvet Underground playing the factory or the New York Dolls bringing the house down.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 20, 2019)

I saw the first episode of the new series of Magnum PI. Generic tosh, easy on the brain. Suspect I will barely bother but watching it reminded me what a brilliant theme tune it had.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 21, 2019)

The Crimson Rivers from the Walter Presents series on Channel 4. Watched the first two episodes on catchup. French detective drama with subtitles, not too taxing, but quite enjoyable. Will stick with for now.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 21, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I saw the first episode of the new series of Magnum PI. Generic tosh, easy on the brain. Suspect I will barely bother but watching it reminded me what a brilliant theme tune it had.
		
Click to expand...

The clue would be the original was terrible in the first place, a remake didn't fill me with confidence TBH


----------



## Midnight (Jan 21, 2019)

Really enjoying True Detective , seems back on form.


----------



## Piece (Jan 21, 2019)

Finished Line of Duty, all four seasons. Really good.


----------



## shortgame (Jan 21, 2019)

Finished Ozark (s1 and s2) - thought it was great!


----------



## User62651 (Jan 21, 2019)

shortgame said:



*Finished Ozark (s1 and s2) - thought it was great!*

Click to expand...

I started on this in December when i was off work post surgery, got through most of season 1 and it sort of had me engaged but have drifted off it, should I keep going?

Started on Prison Break recently, watched a few, realised the actual escape wan't until episode 20 so skipped to there and a couple episodes after that but upon seeing there is 80+ shows to get through (more than game of thrones) I have psychologically given up already.

Sex Education on Netflix is a good watch (but not with your parents or kids), there's only 8 episodes too!


----------



## shortgame (Jan 21, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			I started on this in December when i was off work post surgery, got through most of season 1 and it sort of had me engaged but have drifted off it, should I keep going?

Started on Prison Break recently, watched a few, realised the actual escape wan't until episode 20 so skipped to there and a couple episodes after that but upon seeing there is 80+ shows to get through (more than game of thrones) I have psychologically given up already.

Sex Education on Netflix is a good watch (but not with your parents or kids), there's only 8 episodes too!

Click to expand...

Yeah definitely keep going with Ozark

I got through much of Prision Break a while ago, felt like torture towards the end as it got dafter and dafter.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 21, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Started on Prison Break recently, watched a few, realised the actual escape wan't until episode 20 so skipped to there and a couple episodes after that but upon seeing there is 80+ shows to get through (more than game of thrones) I have psychologically given up already.
		
Click to expand...

Why on Earth would you do that? The whole series is about how they plan the escape and the obstacles that keep cropping up - you've totally wiped out one of the best first series you could hope to find. It's downhill after the first series but it's worth watching to the end IMO, but not if you just want to skip to actual escape episodes!


----------



## richart (Jan 21, 2019)

Just watched three series of The Durrellâ€™s What a great programme to watch on a cold miserable January.

Now to book up a holiday in Corfu.


----------



## User62651 (Jan 22, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Why on Earth would you do that? The whole series is about how they plan the escape and the obstacles that keep cropping up - you've totally wiped out one of the best first series you could hope to find. It's downhill after the first series but it's worth watching to the end IMO, but not if you just want to skip to actual escape episodes!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure, sat through a few from start and it was just dragging too much for me, as I said I then saw there were 80 odd episodes and bailed. Had too much of that old style filming where there are police cars 50 yards behind them when they're running to the plane, the plane takes off without them, then they start legging it into a field (after running for about 2 hours).....and suddenly the cops aren't behind them anymore, episode ends, start of next one they are in barn or shed with 100 police, dogs and chopper having lost them apparently. As for Sacre and getting his severed forearm/hand re-attached by the local vet with no anaesthetic..........hmmmm.


----------



## shortgame (Jan 22, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Not sure, sat through a few from start and it was just dragging too much for me, as I said I then saw there were 80 odd episodes and bailed. Had too much of that old style filming where there are police cars 50 yards behind them when they're running to the plane, the plane takes off without them, then they start legging it into a field (after running for about 2 hours).....and suddenly the cops aren't behind them anymore, episode ends, start of next one they are in barn or shed with 100 police, dogs and chopper having lost them apparently. As for Sacre and getting his severed forearm/hand re-attached by the local vet with no anaesthetic..........hmmmm. 

Click to expand...

Don't worry it gets much much worse


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 22, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Not sure, sat through a few from start and it was just dragging too much for me, as I said I then saw there were 80 odd episodes and bailed. Had too much of that old style filming where there are police cars 50 yards behind them when they're running to the plane, the plane takes off without them, then they start legging it into a field (after running for about 2 hours).....and suddenly the cops aren't behind them anymore, episode ends, start of next one they are in barn or shed with 100 police, dogs and chopper having lost them apparently. As for Sacre and getting his severed forearm/hand re-attached by the local vet with no anaesthetic..........hmmmm. 

Click to expand...

Haha fair enough, it obviously wasnâ€™t for you but I found that first series incredibly fast paced with loads of fantastic cliffhangers.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 23, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Why on Earth would you do that? The whole series is about how they plan the escape and the obstacles that keep cropping up - you've totally wiped out one of the best first series you could hope to find. It's downhill after the first series but it's worth watching to the end IMO, but not if you just want to skip to actual escape episodes!
		
Click to expand...

I know what he means, first time I watched Titanic I just skipped to the part where the boat sank. In Breaking Bad they said he had cancer so I just skipped to the episode where he died.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 23, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I know what he means, first time I watched Titanic* I just skipped to the part where the boat sank.* In Breaking Bad they said he had cancer so I just skipped to the episode where he died.
		
Click to expand...

I wish I'd done that, watching that film in full was torture


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 26, 2019)

AMAZONSHITCARSHOW

With herself going to bed early unwell... And, in need of cheering up after watching the footie... Knowing the first of the new season featured American muscle cars thought I'd give it a watch... Despite the best (worst) efforts of the nauseous hosts I actually found myself enjoying the viewing experience... Even got a bit of American social history included... Not sure I'll bother with any of the future programs... But, begrudgingly I'll admit, possibly more because the cars were so good, I enjoyed last nights viewing...


----------



## shortgame (Jan 26, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			first time I watched Titanic I just skipped to the part where the boat sank
		
Click to expand...

Well thanks for the spoilers


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 27, 2019)

2 hugely different ones. The Ted Bundy files on Netflix. Fascinating and disturbing at the same time. Well worth a watch. 

Norsemen on Netflix. Only seen a few but funny and different so far. I hope it keeps it up.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 27, 2019)

Finally started watching Better Call Saul, not bad.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 27, 2019)

At the moment I have a weird addiction for watching Death in Paradise, never seen it until recently and enjoyed it so started on the full back catalogue, being ill Thursday and Friday I managed to watch the first 2 seasons back to back.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 27, 2019)

Wolf said:



			At the moment I have a weird addiction for watching Death in Paradise, never seen it until recently and enjoyed it so started on the full back catalogue, being ill Thursday and Friday I managed to watch the first 2 seasons back to back.
		
Click to expand...

New fella is a bit crap, it's gone too slapstick for my liking. Still watch it though.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 27, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			New fella is a bit crap, it's gone too slapstick for my liking. Still watch it though.
		
Click to expand...

Definetly enjoyed the first 2 series with Ben Miller, just started on series 3 with Chris Marshall. 

It is weird seeing Ardel O'Hanlon playing a part that's not a dimwit Irish priest though


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 27, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			New fella is a bit crap, it's gone too slapstick for my liking. Still watch it though.
		
Click to expand...

He can't really act can he? He's wooden.

I don't think this show would last if broadcast at any other time but it is always shown around January and a Caribbean island on tv is champion compared to the UK at this time. It's formula tv but harmless.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 27, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He can't really act can he? He's wooden.

I don't think this show would last if broadcast at any other time but it is always shown around January and a Caribbean island on tv is champion compared to the UK at this time. It's formula tv but harmless.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh you cynic you ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 28, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He can't really act can he? He's wooden.
		
Click to expand...

If Richard E Grant can get an Oscar nomination then the bar is not being set very high for being considered an actor nowadays...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 28, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			If Richard E Grant can get an Oscar nomination then the bar is not being set very high for being considered an actor nowadays...
		
Click to expand...

I'd agree with that and extend it to quite a few people who make it on to the big and small screens. You can start with most of the people on soaps for starters.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 28, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Finally started watching Better Call Saul, not bad.
		
Click to expand...

Great entertainment ðŸ‘


----------



## shortgame (Jan 29, 2019)

True Detective S01


----------



## shortgame (Jan 29, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Sky are promoting a new start up, Westworld. Based on the film. I'm going to give it a go.
		
Click to expand...

My favourite series of all time.

Ahead of BB, The Wire, Sopranos etc

Have to concentrate when watching it, though!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 29, 2019)

Homes under the hammer fantastic program, though i do wish they would stop keep having properties that never get finished


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 31, 2019)

New series of Cold Feet is very good if you are around my age.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 31, 2019)

Season 2 of The Punisher on Netflix. First two episodes had me gnawing my fingers off in exasperation. I know it's a comic book, but I still want the script to be half intelligent..... instead it's full of stupid characters and badly written. Am now 5 episodes in now and strangely addicted though ....


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 31, 2019)

Wolf said:



			At the moment I have a weird addiction for watching Death in Paradise, never seen it until recently and enjoyed it so started on the full back catalogue, being ill Thursday and Friday I managed to watch the first 2 seasons back to back.
		
Click to expand...

We have a bit of an obsession with it as will.  i think it's the tropical island life that the broadcast in the middle of winter in the UK. I shouldn't really like it as a lot of the stories are hokey to say the least and the denouement every week where they get all the suspects who all have a motive together is cheesy.  But some how it works.  However the female detective who has just joined is a bit annoying.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 31, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			We have a bit of an obsession with it as will.  i think it's the tropical island life that the broadcast in the middle of winter in the UK. I shouldn't really like it as a lot of the stories are hokey to say the least and the denouement every week where they get all the suspects who all have a motive together is cheesy.  But some how it works.  However the female detective who has just joined is a bit annoying.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it's very much a cheesier version of Poirot when they all get together and he tells them who it is rather than just arresting the suspect but I think that is part of its charm to. Oh yes she is a tad annoying but I'd still happily do their job


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 31, 2019)

Watched the first epsiode of You on Netflix last night. Creepy. Don't know how long I'll stick with it as it didn't make comfortable viewing but it was a good start.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 31, 2019)

https://tv.bt.com/tv/tv-news/this-t...st-everything-you-need-to-know-11364331321743

Canâ€™t wait for this.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 31, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			We have a bit of an obsession with it as will.  i think it's the tropical island life that the broadcast in the middle of winter in the UK. I shouldn't really like it as a lot of the stories are hokey to say the least and the denouement every week where they get all the suspects who all have a motive together is cheesy.  But some how it works.  *However the female detective who has just joined is a bit annoying*.
		
Click to expand...

Aint that the truth! Seems the beeb have tried to come up with an identikit replacement for Dwayne. But at least Dwayne knew how to do his job, even if at times it was a tad dodgy. His replacement seems to know absolutely nothing despite having gone to police college! Seems a bit forced....

I'm also wondering whether the program has run its course. I found last week's episode rather dull. Kris Marshall was excellent as the DI but i dont think Ardal O'Hanlon is as good.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 31, 2019)

Currently burning through - 

Sex Education
Alias Grace (very similar to The Handmaid's Tale in style)
The Kominsky Method


----------



## shortgame (Jan 31, 2019)

You.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 31, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Aint that the truth! Seems the beeb have tried to come up with an identikit replacement for Dwayne. But at least Dwayne knew how to do his job, even if at times it was a tad dodgy. His replacement seems to know absolutely nothing despite having gone to police college! Seems a bit forced....

*I'm also wondering whether the program has run its course*. I found last week's episode rather dull. Kris Marshall was excellent as the DI but i dont think Ardal O'Hanlon is as good.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect it's the law of diminishing returns as there are only so many times you can write a clever plot in which there are 4 suspects all with a motive.  So the quality is always going to vary. I don't mind Ardal as I have a lot of affection for him from Father Ted.

And I do think the new character is lazy writing as, although it is a long way from being a real life deception of policing and crime, unless it's a straight out comedy, you at least need to believe that the cops in any series could be cops. And saying 'let's make her a ditzy female who seems to know nothing about policework who has just got in as she is the niece of the commissioner' is just poor writing. I know it already has a very capable female cop character and I am sure she will have some kind of character arc in which she will solve a case towards the end that Ardal can't, but at the moment she is annoying.  But maybe I am over thinking it.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 31, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Currently burning through -

*Sex Education*
Alias Grace (very similar to The Handmaid's Tale in style)
*The Kominsky Method*

Click to expand...

Been hearing good things about the Kominsky Method, although sounds a bit like Barry without the hitman effect. Also have Sex Education on the list.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 31, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Been hearing good things about the Kominsky Method, although sounds a bit like Barry without the hitman effect. Also have Sex Education on the list.
		
Click to expand...

SE is funny, the episodes fly by. Kominsky Method is a great mix of humour and gut wrenching poignancy. The chemistry between Douglas and Arkin is electric. Both very highly recommended.


----------



## Midnight (Feb 1, 2019)

Watching The Passage at the moment on Sky.  Has a lot of potential. I think if you liked the Strain you will enjoy this.


----------



## Piece (Feb 1, 2019)

Finishing off the last series of House of Cards. Disappointing, yet understandable with having to rewrite due to the Kevin Spacey issue.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 1, 2019)

The better half is making me watch Designated Survivor with her.. It's just about the most cringeworthy populist nonsense on TV. I'm actually sinking into depression thinking about watching another episode tonight.. I may cry.. 

After she's popped off to bed I'm going to stick something on in which Kiefer Sutherland dies. Then I'm going to watch the death scene on repeat until the thought of him in DS has completely left my head.. Any recommendations? Does he die in Young Guns?


----------



## Cake (Feb 1, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			The better half is making me watch Designated Survivor with her.. It's just about the most cringeworthy populist nonsense on TV. I'm actually sinking into depression thinking about watching another episode tonight.. I may cry..

After she's popped off to bed I'm going to stick something on in which Kiefer Sutherland dies. Then I'm going to watch the death scene on repeat until the thought of him in DS has completely left my head.. Any recommendations? Does he die in Young Guns?
		
Click to expand...

Agree with you about Designated Survivor...

I assume he dies in â€˜Flatlinersâ€™... but doubt it would scratch your itch, as I donâ€™t think it is permanent (havenâ€™t seen the film, but know the premise)


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 1, 2019)

QB1 

Netflix documentary about three high school quarterbacks.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 1, 2019)

Cake said:



			Agree with you about Designated Survivor...

I assume he dies in â€˜Flatlinersâ€™... but doubt it would scratch your itch, as I donâ€™t think it is permanent (havenâ€™t seen the film, but know the premise)
		
Click to expand...

It needs to be violent and prolonged. Like in a Sam Peckinpah film ðŸ‘ðŸ˜‚


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 1, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			QB1

Netflix documentary about three high school quarterbacks.
		
Click to expand...

Keep em coming. Having recently signed up to Netflix your recommendations spookily match my taste in TV!


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 2, 2019)

True Detective series 3 E3, I'm still confused, anyone know ??


----------



## Midnight (Feb 2, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			True Detective series 3 E3, I'm still confused, anyone know ??
		
Click to expand...

I'm really enjoying this series. Will be interesting to see where it goes.


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 2, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Keep em coming. Having recently signed up to Netflix your recommendations spookily match my taste in TV!
		
Click to expand...

Give Last Chance U a go if you like QB1. Very good.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 2, 2019)

If you like those QB programmes, just don't ever watch Friday Night Lights.  The only high school team whose game every damn week always ends on the last play being a touchdown or not.    About as realistic as an England batting non-collapse.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 2, 2019)

Finally got round to watching the ABC Murders from Christmas with John Malkovich as Poirot.   Brilliantly acted and an excellent three-parter.  Mrs Shark even agreed that was worth recording and watching.   Better than the dross she stores on the Sky Box anyway.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 3, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			If you like those QB programmes, just don't ever watch Friday Night Lights.  The only high school team whose game every damn week always ends on the last play being a touchdown or not.    About as realistic as an England batting non-collapse.
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen the film Undefeated? Granted not a TV show but one of the best documentary films of all time. Best American Football related show I've seen on TV by a million miles.


----------



## casuk (Feb 3, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Have you seen the film Undefeated? Granted not a TV show but one of the best documentary films of all time. Best American Football related show I've seen on TV by a million miles.
		
Click to expand...

Undefeated was great, I'm going to watch that again


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 3, 2019)

Been watching the Red Arrow documentary series.... Was a difficult watch this week but feel the program makers got the tone about right....


----------



## Captainron (Feb 3, 2019)

Just loving tonightâ€™s telly

Golf all the way until the super bowl!!

Iâ€™ll be a tired boy tomorrow


----------



## shortgame (Feb 4, 2019)

Midnight said:



			I'm really enjoying this series. Will be interesting to see where it goes.
		
Click to expand...

Just finished series 1.  Was really good but didn't quite blow me away as I'd expected. Heard that series 2 is very poor so hoping seried 3 delivers!


Just started Tin Star - so far so good...


----------



## GB72 (Feb 4, 2019)

Just about to Start on Mayans MC the spin off from Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 4, 2019)

Midnight said:



			I'm really enjoying this series. Will be interesting to see where it goes.
		
Click to expand...

Course closed so binged through the first 4 episodes of S3 yesterday, really enjoying it. Not always easy to kkeep up with the three timelines but still with it.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 5, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			True Detective series 3 E3, I'm still confused, anyone know ??
		
Click to expand...

Watched episode 5 last night, I have a theory...


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 5, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Watched episode 5 last night, I have a theory...

Click to expand...

You're lucky, but don't tell me


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 5, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			You're lucky, but don't tell me 

Click to expand...

Lucky I saw it, or lucky I have a theory .... of course, I'm most likely very wrong


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 5, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Lucky I saw it, or lucky I have a theory .... of course, I'm most likely very wrong 

Click to expand...

A theory ,I watched E5 last night and still haven't got a scooby.


----------



## Piece (Feb 5, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Just about to Start on Mayans MC the spin off from Sons of Anarchy.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting, where's that? Netflix?


----------



## GB72 (Feb 5, 2019)

Piece said:



			Interesting, where's that? Netflix?
		
Click to expand...

Suprisingly not, BBC2 and BBC IPlayer


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 5, 2019)

Any Trek fans here?   Netflix had the first series of Star Trek Discovery last year which is set about 15 years before the original Kirk Trek.    It is like the film re-boots in terms of effects and ideas and was pretty good.  The second series has just begun and the first two episodes have been damn good.

Plus all the other series are on there which at 45 minutes long are perfect time for my exercise session with an iPad in front to watch whilst pedalling/rowing/running.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 5, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Any Trek fans here?   Netflix had the first series of Star Trek Discovery last year which is set about 15 years before the original Kirk Trek.    It is like the film re-boots in terms of effects and ideas and was pretty good.  The second series has just begun and the first two episodes have been damn good.

Plus all the other series are on there which at 45 minutes long are perfect time for my exercise session with an iPad in front to watch whilst pedalling/rowing/running.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the first series of the Netflix version was excellent. I'm less taken with the 2nd series. I find the lead role, the female raised by Vulcans, so stiff it grates. She needs a character around her that is a bit looser. The new captain will probably do that role over time but that is still to evolve. I do love Star Trek though so I will keep with it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 5, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I thought the first series of the Netflix version was excellent. I'm less taken with the 2nd series. I find the lead role, the female raised by Vulcans, so stiff it grates. She needs a character around her that is a bit looser. The new captain will probably do that role over time but that is still to evolve. I do love Star Trek though so I will keep with it.
		
Click to expand...

Bring back 7 of 9 and you can beam me up anytime


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 5, 2019)

Voyager was OK but the ending was absolutely appalling.    I have been re-watching the original Trek which is over 50 years old now but still entertaining enough.    

And forget Seven, I'll raise you Jadzia Dax from DS9.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 5, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Voyager was OK but the ending was absolutely appalling.    I have been re-watching the original Trek which is over 50 years old now but still entertaining enough.   

And forget Seven, I'll raise you Jadzia Dax from DS9.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, she's only a warp 6.


----------



## Piece (Feb 5, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Any Trek fans here?   Netflix had the first series of Star Trek Discovery last year which is set about 15 years before the original Kirk Trek.    It is like the film re-boots in terms of effects and ideas and was pretty good.  The second series has just begun and the first two episodes have been damn good.

Plus all the other series are on there which at 45 minutes long are perfect time for my exercise session with an iPad in front to watch whilst pedalling/rowing/running.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, I like a bit of Trek. Done Voyager twice through and Next Gen. Still have quite a few Enteprise episodes to get through. First series of Discovery was decent and havenâ€™t started the second series. Also seen on interweb that thereâ€™s a Picard series coming up....


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 6, 2019)

DS9 was the most consistently excellent Star Trek. The Dominion story line was superb.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 6, 2019)

I can go with that.    Best individual episode of DS9 would be the one where they go back to the Kirk days and the Tribbles.    Best ever episode of all Treks has to be "The Inner Light" where Picard lives his whole life on a planet in 30 minutes.  Truly epic acting and the only episode ever submitted by a fan.       

Anyway enough Trek talk.    I can see a re-visit to 24 and some binge watching coming on.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 6, 2019)

Ainsleys Caribbean kitchen. 
Some great recipes for the bbq.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 6, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Voyager was OK but the ending was absolutely appalling.    I have been re-watching the original Trek which is over 50 years old now but still entertaining enough.   

And forget Seven, I'll raise you Jadzia Dax from DS9.
		
Click to expand...

Ezri Dax every day...


----------



## arnieboy (Feb 6, 2019)

Band of Brothers


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 7, 2019)

As a fan of the Sons Of Anarchy, started watching the Mayans. Two episodes in and not sure yet, I'll give it a chance but it just didn't catch me like the first episode of Sons did....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 7, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Any Trek fans here?   Netflix had the first series of Star Trek Discovery last year which is set about 15 years before the original Kirk Trek.    It is like the film re-boots in terms of effects and ideas and was pretty good.  The second series has just begun and the first two episodes have been damn good.

Plus all the other series are on there which at 45 minutes long are perfect time for my exercise session with an iPad in front to watch whilst pedalling/rowing/running.
		
Click to expand...

I saw the 3rd episode last night. That stepped it up a gear. I'm not going to do an episode by episode running commentary but hopefully this means, for me anyway, it is picking up.


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 7, 2019)

The Punisher on Netflix....pretty damn good.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 7, 2019)

Das Boot is back. Interesting to see if it lives up to the first one.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 7, 2019)

Looking forward to Endeavour starting again this Sunday. Always brilliantly written and most enjoyable to watch.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 10, 2019)

Modern Family is back and Fridays episode, just watched it today, was the program at its best. I love Jay, he gets some great lines and his little looks and expressions are wonderful.


----------



## Piece (Feb 10, 2019)

Watching reruns of Wheeler Dealers.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 10, 2019)

Just stumbled on  "Accused " an old BBC series from 2010-11-15 a court room drama by Jimmy McGovern, worth a watch.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 11, 2019)

Tomorrow night there is a return of Shetland. What started off as a regular detective series was elevated 2 series ago. Now it is a really high quality programme and if you haven't seen it before it is well worth checking out. If you can revisit earlier episodes,  start at series 3.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 11, 2019)

Tin Star Season2, am enjoying it a bit more than season 1 actually, although Tim Roth's main lead is somewhat more phsycho than season 1 for no apparent reason...


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 11, 2019)

Piece said:



			Watching reruns of Wheeler Dealers.
		
Click to expand...

Been watching a few of these whilst stuck on the sofa recuperating this winter... Also taken in a few of the Car SOS programs... Nice easy watches... Not been able to get my head around any of the American based equivalents like Gas Monkey though...


----------



## Cake (Feb 11, 2019)

â€˜The Defiant Onesâ€™ - the story of Dr Dre and Jimmy Iovine got to the point they sold Beats to Apple for $3.2 billion.

Just brilliant.

Very well made, with input from most people that were involved. Helped fill in my understanding of Dre going from being in NWA to being â€˜corporate brandingâ€™ on headphones, and also completely filled in a load of blanks on who Jimmy Iovine was (his was the more interesting story in many ways I think), and also showcased the trajectory of hip-hop from the 80s through to mainstream in the late 90s.

Not for the faint hearted, certainly if you donâ€™t like swearing, but I thoroughly enjoyed it.

I watched on Netflix, but the first episode is on iPlayer until Friday this week.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 11, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Tomorrow night there is a return of Shetland. What started off as a regular detective series was elevated 2 series ago. Now it is a really high quality programme and if you haven't seen it before it is well worth checking out. If you can revisit earlier episodes,  start at series 3.
		
Click to expand...

How many times can you have a plot line of "someone stole one of my sheep?"


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 11, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			How many times can you have a plot line of "someone stole one of my sheep?"   

Click to expand...

Ha ha, lots of sheep to steal though. No, it goes much deeper that that. They even had a hit man from Glasgow in the last series. Seriously though, it is very good even though the landscape is a bit bleak for me.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 11, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Tomorrow night there is a return of Shetland. What started off as a regular detective series was elevated 2 series ago. Now it is a really high quality programme and if you haven't seen it before it is well worth checking out. If you can revisit earlier episodes,  start at series 3.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, the last series was excellent. Much better as a 6 parter rather than 3 separate cases over 2 episodes each. Felt a bit like Broadchurch last time. 

I think the different scenery to the usual in a Brit murder mystery gives the program something of a USP. A bit like Death in Paradise.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 11, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			How many times can you have a plot line of "someone stole one of my sheep?"   

Click to expand...

Shetland doing its best to wrest the title of murder capital of the UK from Midsomer...


----------



## Tongo (Feb 11, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Shetland doing its best to wrest the title of murder capital of the UK from Midsomer...
		
Click to expand...

I did pose a similar question to Mrs Tongo a few weeks back: just which is the most dangerous place to live in? Is it:

a) Midsomer: large county with a heavy concentration of murders in its beautiful villages but with a seeming safe zone in its main town (Causton) where no crime seems to take place. 
b) Saint Marie: smallish Caribbean island with a police force that hasnt got any time to investigate any other crimes apart from murder. Murder rate has gone through the roof in the last decade. 
c) Oxford: large city with a significant population but with a murder problem that has not been sorted for getting on for 50 years. 

Discuss.......

(Would need to factor in Shetland as well i guess!)


----------



## Kraxx68 (Feb 11, 2019)

Just finished Silent Witness, another fantastically written and acted show... not bad for the BeeB..  Loving Season 2, Tin Star, Tim Roth, a cop you can believe in... True Detective Season 3 and last but not least, The Orville...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 11, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Modern Family is back and Fridays episode, just watched it today, was the program at its best. I love Jay, he gets some great lines and his little looks and expressions are wonderful.
		
Click to expand...

Didnâ€™t realise a new season had started ðŸ˜

Yeah jay is class.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 11, 2019)

Tongo said:



			I did pose a similar question to Mrs Tongo a few weeks back: just which is the most dangerous place to live in? Is it:

a) Midsomer: large county with a heavy concentration of murders in its beautiful villages but with a seeming safe zone in its main town (Causton) where no crime seems to take place. 
b) Saint Marie: smallish Caribbean island with a police force that hasnt got any time to investigate any other crimes apart from murder. Murder rate has gone through the roof in the last decade. 
c) Oxford: large city with a significant population but with a murder problem that has not been sorted for getting on for 50 years. 

Discuss.......

(Would need to factor in Shetland as well i guess!)
		
Click to expand...

Shetland may only have one murder in the series so that can be discounted. I think more multiple murders occur in Midsomer whereas Saint Marie is 1 per week. Just don't be that 1. Oxford I'm not so sure but as a larger population density it probably makes it proportionately safer than Midsomer. I think Midsomer is the one I'd avoid most.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 11, 2019)

Tonight is all about Masterchef, love that program and the new series starts today


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Feb 11, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ha ha, lots of sheep to steal though. No, it goes much deeper that that. They even had a hit man from Glasgow in the last series. Seriously though, it is very good even though the landscape is a bit bleak for me.
		
Click to expand...

I'm looking forward to the return of Shetland. Then again, I was to Endeavour as well, but that was a real mess. Totally unrealistic and some sort of delight in turning around all the characters. As if a Superintendent would make a road safety advert , and Thursday readily becoming unjustifiably violent.
Not even speaking to his daughter etc.
IMO,a brilliant series become utter unbelievable rubbish,


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 11, 2019)

Swinglowandslow said:



			I'm looking forward to the return of Shetland. Then again, I was to Endeavour as well, but that was a real mess. Totally unrealistic and some sort of delight in turning around all the characters. As if a Superintendent would make a road safety advert , and Thursday readily becoming unjustifiably violent.
Not even speaking to his daughter etc.
IMO,a brilliant series become utter unbelievable rubbish,
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully it was just resetting the scene for a new series. He is back to being a detective next week so ideally it will be business as usual. I hope so, like you I enjoy it.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 11, 2019)

Manifest. Mystery thriller. Plane goes missing, but then comes back 5 years later and the passengers non the wiser deal with the change.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 11, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Tonight is all about Masterchef, love that program and the new series starts today
		
Click to expand...

My excitement when I see it advertised is only matched by David's dread!!


----------



## woofers (Feb 12, 2019)

Swinglowandslow said:



			As if a Superintendent would make a road safety advert ............................
		
Click to expand...

Sir Robert Mark, ex Commissioner of the Metropolitan Police, featured in an advert for Goodyear Grand Prix S tyres (in the early 1970's?), he believed it was " a major contribution to road safety". 

Co-incidence that something like this appeared in Endeavour.....


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 13, 2019)

Tongo said:



			I did pose a similar question to Mrs Tongo a few weeks back: just which is the most dangerous place to live in? Is it:

a) Midsomer: large county with a heavy concentration of murders in its beautiful villages but with a seeming safe zone in its main town (Causton) where no crime seems to take place.
b) Saint Marie: smallish Caribbean island with a police force that hasnt got any time to investigate any other crimes apart from murder. Murder rate has gone through the roof in the last decade.
c) Oxford: large city with a significant population but with a murder problem that has not been sorted for getting on for 50 years.

Discuss.......

(Would need to factor in Shetland as well i guess!)
		
Click to expand...

A few years back we did a quiz with one of the questions being 'how many murders have there been in Midsomer?'... Herself recollects the answer being well north of 200 and there's probably been at least two more series since we attended that quiz... Having visited quite a few of the pubs, used as locations for the program, I can report there are quite a few plusses for living there...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 23, 2019)

Alan Partridge is back on Monday night ðŸ‘


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 25, 2019)

There's a lot to look forward to this year, from HBO alone. Particularly GOT (what has Arya seen to put a smile on her face?), and the Deadwood movie


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## GB72 (Feb 25, 2019)

Umbrella Academy on Netflix. Another comic adaptation but more obscure abd a bit weird. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Midnight (Feb 25, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Umbrella Academy on Netflix. Another comic adaptation but more obscure abd a bit weird. Really enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

I'm on episode 3 of this and have really enjoyed it, as you said bit weird  but still good.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 27, 2019)

Sex education on Netflix.
2 episodes in & it pretty decent.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 27, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sex education on Netflix.
2 episodes in & it pretty decent.
		
Click to expand...

I've just finished it. Very good throughout.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 27, 2019)

Anyone else disappointed with the ending of True Detective? Thought it was a very good season, even into the last episode we were commenting on how clever the filming was, but then it came to the ending.......


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 27, 2019)

Have been enjoying The Crimson Rivers on Walter Presents (Channel 4), and Baptiste on BBC1. Both reasonable drama. 

Very much looking forward to Deutschland 86 starting next week


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 27, 2019)

Cleaning Up on ITV hub.


----------



## Piece (Feb 27, 2019)

90210 on 4 Music.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 27, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Anyone else disappointed with the ending of True Detective? Thought it was a very good season, even into the last episode we were commenting on how clever the filming was, but then it came to the ending.......
		
Click to expand...

Was there only 5 episodes ?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 27, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Was there only 5 episodes ?
		
Click to expand...

Might just as well have been, but no, there were 8 episodes


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 28, 2019)

Kingdom on Netflix. It's set in medieval China, it has English subtitles, it has zombies ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜±. 3 episodes in and I'm strangely drawn to it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 1, 2019)

White gold returns next wk ðŸ˜


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 2, 2019)

Dirty John on Netflix. Decent watch despite shocking acting from the female lead.


----------



## Piece (Mar 2, 2019)

Mayans MC. Not bad, just finding the dialogue a bit hard to understand in parts.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 2, 2019)

Piece said:



			Mayans MC. Not bad, just finding the dialogue a bit hard to understand in parts.
		
Click to expand...

Is this a Sons of Anarchy spin off?


----------



## triple_bogey (Mar 2, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Kingdom on Netflix. It's set in medieval China, it has English subtitles, it has zombies ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜±. 3 episodes in and I'm strangely drawn to it.
		
Click to expand...

Really enjoyed it, went through all 6 episodes in 6 hours. Can't wait for Season 2.....Its all Korean but does share a lot of similarities with ancient China though.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 2, 2019)

triple_bogey said:



			Really enjoyed it, went through all 6 episodes in 6 hours. Can't wait for Season 2.....Its all Korean but does share a lot of similarities with ancient China though.
		
Click to expand...

I was talking to my daughter about this today and she also pointed out it was Korean ðŸ™„. What a plank, a lazy assumption from me. 

Oddly compulsive, I've got 2 more to go.


----------



## Sats (Mar 3, 2019)

Finished Umbrella Academy and can't wait for the 2nd series. Currently going through Punisher season 2 whilst I wait for season 4 The Last Kingdom and GoT Season 8


----------



## Piece (Mar 3, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Is this a Sons of Anarchy spin off?
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 3, 2019)

Piece said:



			Yes
		
Click to expand...

What is it on?


----------



## Piece (Mar 3, 2019)

BBC. Iâ€™ve downloaded the 10 episodes via iPlayer on my Sky Box.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 3, 2019)

Piece said:



			BBC. Iâ€™ve downloaded the 10 episodes via iPlayer on my Sky Box.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 3, 2019)

Average series of Endeavour but a really good last episode. Hopefully a sign of back to form.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 4, 2019)

Just started   A Million Little Things. A bit different but a very good so far. Not sure how they can make an on going series out of it though. (You need to watch to know).


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 4, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			Just started   A Million Little Things. A bit different but a very good so far. Not sure how they can make an on going series out of it though. (You need to watch to know).
		
Click to expand...

As this is likened to This Is Us I think I'll like it but can't see what channel/platform?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 4, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sex education on Netflix.
2 episodes in & it pretty decent.
		
Click to expand...

3 episodes in and quite enjoying it


----------



## Tongo (Mar 4, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Average series of Endeavour but a really good last episode. Hopefully a sign of back to form.
		
Click to expand...

Its been a difficult series with the various transitions. Plus it was annoying to watch at how useless Box and Jago were at their jobs, although last night's episode clarified that a bit! Having said that it looks like it could be back to the status quo from the previous series now.

Did enjoy last night's episode, plus the title had be on wikipedia to find out its meaning which was interesting.


----------



## IanM (Mar 4, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Average series of Endeavour but a really good last episode. Hopefully a sign of back to form.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, great programme as a rule.  Series was a bit _50 minutes of messing around, then "clever-clogs" susses in in the final 10!_ (Vera was the same)  Last night's final episode was really good!


----------



## JamesR (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm re-watching all of Line of Duty (on True Entertainment channel) in readiness for series 5, which is due to be on the Beeb fairly soon.

I'm absolutely loving it


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 4, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			3 episodes in and quite enjoying it
		
Click to expand...

Finished it. 
Good easy viewing,looking  foward to S2.


----------



## casuk (Mar 4, 2019)

rewatching game of thrones in anticipation of the new season starting hope to have them finished by the 19th April release, only on 3 episode and I'm hooked again


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 5, 2019)

JamesR said:



			I'm re-watching all of Line of Duty (on True Entertainment channel) in readiness for series 5, which is due to be on the Beeb fairly soon.

I'm absolutely loving it 

Click to expand...

Doing this too as mrs wedge hasn't seen any of them


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 5, 2019)

Piece said:



			Mayans MC. Not bad, just finding the dialogue a bit hard to understand in parts.
		
Click to expand...

Not quite as good as the Sons of Anarchy, a slow start, took a couple opf episodes, but have stuck with it and am kind of liking it now


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 5, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			As this is likened to This Is Us I think I'll like it but can't see what channel/platform?
		
Click to expand...

Er ahem.....Kodi. i use 13 Clowns


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 6, 2019)

White Gold tonight ðŸ˜


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 6, 2019)

Finished Russian Doll last night, very very good.
My pal thinks it ended well and thought another series would spoil it, I thought the ending merited another series at least. Don't want to go too in depth to avoid plot spoiling


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 8, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Finished Russian Doll last night, very very good.
My pal thinks it ended well and thought another series would spoil it, I thought the ending merited another series at least. Don't want to go too in depth to avoid plot spoiling 

Click to expand...

I'm two episodes in and understand the premis but nothing has actually happened yet. I'm hoping it picks up.

Incidentally, I don't see, based on the first 2 episodes, how there can be a second series. Surely the lead actress will have died from some smoking related illness before filming a second series is completed. I haven't seen someone chain smoke like her since the 80's


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 8, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm two episodes in and understand the premis but nothing has actually happened yet. I'm hoping it picks up.

Incidentally, I don't see, based on the first 2 episodes, how there can be a second series. Surely the lead actress will have died from some smoking related illness before filming a second series is completed. I haven't seen someone chain smoke like her since the 80's 

Click to expand...


Stick with it mate, it's brilliant.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 8, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			White Gold tonight ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

The whole series was up on iPlayer so me and the missus watched the first four episodes. We only watched series 1 a couple of months ago on Netflix so it was fresh in our minds still. I actually think the second series is even funnier at times. Really good comedy.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 8, 2019)

My issue with Russian Doll was that I felt no empathy towards the main character. She was a horrible, vacuous woman. But *SLIGHT SPOILER HERE* when they introduced the man, he was likeable and it instantly made the series improve for me because I actually cared for them from that point on.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			The whole series was up on iPlayer so me and the missus watched the first four episodes. We only watched series 1 a couple of months ago on Netflix so it was fresh in our minds still. I actually think the second series is even funnier at times. Really good comedy. 

Click to expand...

Watched ep 1 & 2 last night. 
Brilliant ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 8, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Watched ep 1 & 2 last night.
Brilliant ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, we only wanted to watch the first couple, but the missus wouldn't let me turn it off so we ended up doing 4 eps, lol. I'm really hoping that new female character gets her comeuppance at the end, but she seems to have the upper hand thus far. There were some real tear-jerker moments as well when they give you insights into Fitzpatrick's life...  Actually feeling sorry for him.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 8, 2019)

Shetland is as good as ever.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 8, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			Shetland is as good as ever.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. Jimmy Perez looks like he's gonna deck someone at any given point! Very good story though.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 9, 2019)

After life. 
Gervais is up there with the best.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 9, 2019)

Just watched After Life from start to finish - no doubt, Gervais is the best British TV writer ever. No one can capture human emotion like he can. No one.


----------



## Piece (Mar 10, 2019)

The Expanse on Amazon Prime. Good start and tasty 4K HDR picture tâ€™boot.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 10, 2019)

New series of Midsomer Murders begins on ITV tonight. Its by no means as good as when Bergerac was in charge but still worth a watch.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 10, 2019)

Tongo said:



			New series of Midsomer Murders begins on ITV tonight. Its by no means as good as when Bergerac was in charge but still worth a watch.
		
Click to expand...

It's a wonder anyone is left in the village 

Fleabag on BBC 4 really funny.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 10, 2019)

Cunk on Britain.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Mar 11, 2019)

Just finished true detective series 3

I thought that series one was one of the best things Iâ€™ve ever seen on television.

Series two was largely stagnant and even though I consider myself a man with an ability to understand complex situations... I was totally lost after 6 episodes and a few glasses of Whisky.

By that point I never really gave a monkeysabouf any of the characters so I chinned it off.

Series 3 however.

Ooooofffff

Itâ€™s a cracker. Iâ€™m not overly familiar with Mahershala Aliâ€™s Back catlougue

But heâ€™s absolutely brilliant in this.

As good a performance as matthew mcconaugheyâ€™s In the first one.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 11, 2019)

Enjoying Baptiste


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 11, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			Enjoying Baptiste
		
Click to expand...

He was an idiot at the end of that episode though ðŸ™„


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 12, 2019)

Finished After Life last night. It's an absolute joy. Gervais at his very best. Fantastic cast (anything with David Earl in is a winner for me), beautifully written story, brilliantly funny, it's just perfect. I loved it.


----------



## Odvan (Mar 12, 2019)

Formula 1 - Drive to Survive (Netflix). If you're into your motor sport then you'll enjoy this! Watched first 5 back-to-back last night and thoroughly enjoyed it. Some fantastic racing shots that you don't really see on TV coverage and also offers a great insight into the what goes on behind the scenes - lots of driver talk you'll definitely not hear on air, during a race, too! All in glorious 4k HDR and Atmos. You'll also see what a c0ck Christian Horner is!


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 12, 2019)

Really late to the party as we've only just got Netflix. Got the Sunderland doc on the go aswell as Staircase and How to make a murderer. Ace.


----------



## Piece (Mar 12, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Finished After Life last night. It's an absolute joy. Gervais at his very best. Fantastic cast (anything with David Earl in is a winner for me), beautifully written story, brilliantly funny, it's just perfect. I loved it.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like me and Mrs P are going to watch After Life soon. This will be a challenge for me as find RG so irritating and smug. Still, I will give it a fair crack.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 12, 2019)

This time with Alan Partridge 
Heâ€™s still got it ðŸ˜‚


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 12, 2019)

Cheat on ITV1 - started last night and quite promising.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 13, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Cheat on ITV1 - started last night and quite promising.
		
Click to expand...

Has been very good so far. Interesting to see how easily people can be manipulated though.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 13, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Has been very good so far. Interesting to see how easily people can be manipulated though.
		
Click to expand...

I did think her husband's behaviour was a bit far-fetched last night!


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 13, 2019)

Poor episode of Derry Girls last night, probably the worst so far even though Jamesâ€™ â€œweeâ€ joke was one of their best yet.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 13, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			I did think her husband's behaviour was a bit far-fetched last night!
		
Click to expand...

Yes. He also seemed only too pleased to offer up detailed / personal information despite his wife previously telling him about the cheating situation with Rose. I'd be rather miffed if my other half was that open in light of such issues!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 13, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Cheat on ITV1 - started last night and quite promising.
		
Click to expand...

Waiting until theyâ€™ve all been on before watching,so no spoilers please ðŸ˜


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 13, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Waiting until theyâ€™ve all been on before watching,so no spoilers please ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...



I do a bit of exam invigilating and might think twice before accusing someone of cheating!!


----------



## Slime (Mar 13, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Cheat on ITV1 - started last night and quite promising.
		
Click to expand...

I've seen two episodes and have to admit that it's really drawn me in.
It's not normally my thing but I'm finding it superb, especially considering that there are so few characters in the main story line.
I have no idea how it's going to unfold.


----------



## Slime (Mar 13, 2019)

AmandaJR said:





I do a bit of exam invigilating and might think twice before accusing someone of cheating!!
		
Click to expand...

Do you own a cat?


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 13, 2019)

Slime said:



			Do you own a cat?
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha! Two dogs and one of which would see her off no problem!


----------



## Tongo (Mar 15, 2019)

For me the last two episodes of Cheat nosedived after the first two set up the drama so well. The story proved very predictable and a little formulaic. 

As opposed to Shetland which continues to be fantastic and gripping despite already having been on screen effectively 2 hours longer than Cheat and with another episode to go!


----------



## Piece (Mar 15, 2019)

Umbrella Academy. Reasonable so far...1.5 episodes in.


----------



## Slime (Mar 15, 2019)

Tongo said:



			For me the last two episodes of Cheat nosedived after the first two set up the drama so well. The story proved very predictable and a little formulaic.

As opposed to Shetland which continues to be fantastic and gripping despite already having been on screen effectively 2 hours longer than Cheat and with another episode to go!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but nice twist at the end.


----------



## shortgame (Mar 16, 2019)

Rewatching GoT ahead of the new series coming out in April.  Still gut wrenching despite having watched it before and having raf the series of books twice


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 18, 2019)

Been watching a lot of stuff on the Crime and Investigation channel lately. Caught this series https://www.crimeandinvestigation.c...rticles/when-missing-turns-to-murder-episodes and there was one covering the murder of a girl I went to middle school with (Lorraine Benson)

I find the way the police across the world conduct investigations and bring killers to justice a really interesting subject and it's a channel I watched a long time ago and then kind of drifted away from again


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 18, 2019)

Halfway through the second series of Trapped and it is very good. Colonel Abrams is especially good in it.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 19, 2019)

Just finished AfterLife on netflix, absolutely brilliant. anything that can make you cry and laugh uncontrollably in 30 minutes is genius. He has also mentioned he will do a second season.

TV Stuff, i thought cleaning up was OK, not amazing. Cheat is in the bank ready to watch, i am quite enjoying DCI Banks at the minute, they have 2 a week on ITV3 i think,


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 19, 2019)

The Factory. The amount of engineering that goes on for all those different production lines is staggering.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 19, 2019)

Rooter said:



			Just finished AfterLife on netflix, absolutely brilliant. anything that can make you cry and laugh uncontrollably in 30 minutes is genius. He has also mentioned he will do a second season.

TV Stuff, i thought cleaning up was OK, not amazing. Cheat is in the bank ready to watch, i am quite enjoying DCI Banks at the minute, they have 2 a week on ITV3 i think,
		
Click to expand...

After Life was surprisingly good  as I'm not normally a fan of RG.
 Cheat and Cleaning Up were ok,
 I've not watched DCI Banks yet.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 19, 2019)

Anyone watched The Orville, a comedy StarTrek spoof, episode 1 looks good , so far. Looks like Ian Poulter is a crew member 
Ep 3 getting even better , beam me up


----------



## GB72 (Mar 19, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Anyone watched The Orville, a comedy StarTrek spoof, episode 1 looks good , so far. Looks like Ian Poulter is a crew member 
Ep 3 getting even better , beam me up 

Click to expand...

I watch it, up to date on season 2 that is running at the moment. The comedy element drops a bit but that is no bad thing as it is a good, light hearted homage to star trek.

Billions is back tomorrow.ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 20, 2019)

Been watching Baptiste on the beeb. Quite enjoying it, will have to go back and check out The Missing now,


----------



## triple_bogey (Mar 20, 2019)

Dirty John followed by the documentary.......The guy was an absolute psycho.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 20, 2019)

triple_bogey said:



			Dirty John followed by the documentary.......The guy was an absolute psycho.
		
Click to expand...

I stuck with it as the story line was interesting but boy did the wife and daughters drive me mad...those voices!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 20, 2019)

Thought Cheat was decent,but ending was a bit poor.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 20, 2019)

Decent ending to Shetland. A couple of twists I didn't see coming and one I expected but thankfully didn't happen. It's become a really strong show for the BBC. It doesn't make me want to go there though, blimey it looks bleak.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 21, 2019)

Billions is back, great start to the new series!


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 21, 2019)

loved the start of billions!


----------



## Tongo (Mar 22, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Decent ending to Shetland. A couple of twists I didn't see coming and one I expected but thankfully didn't happen. It's become a really strong show for the BBC. It doesn't make me want to go there though, blimey it looks bleak.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, was a good final episode. Dougie Henshall plays the part of the grizzled copper rather well!


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 22, 2019)

Watched a few series over the last month 

Narcos . Epic. A must watch 
Cleaning up. Pile of poo that ironically needs cleaning up!
After life. Genius and hard hitting

Then Iâ€™m watching my usual , flash , arrow and waiting for legends of tomorrow to return


----------



## Tongo (Mar 22, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Watched a few series over the last month

Narcos . Epic. A must watch
Cleaning up. Pile of poo that ironically needs cleaning up!
After life. Genius and hard hitting

Then Iâ€™m watching my usual , flash , arrow and waiting for legends of tomorrow to return
		
Click to expand...

Cleaning Up was awful all round. Dreadful TV.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 22, 2019)

Binge watched Afterlife on the Friday it came out.. Absolutely genius writing (although if you follow RG on Twitter then you'll recognise most of the themes/lines). It's up there with "Derek" as his best work.
Umbrella Academy was a great watch. A little bit different from the usual Superhero fare.
Shetland was average at best. Poor direction and about 2 hours too long.

On a positive note, I've managed to stop the better half from watching Designated Survivor, meaning that I don't have to watch some of the worst TV made!!!


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 22, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			Binge watched Afterlife on the Friday it came out.. Absolutely genius writing (although if you follow RG on Twitter then you'll recognise most of the themes/lines). It's up there with "Derek" as his best work.
Umbrella Academy was a great watch. A little bit different from the usual Superhero fare.
Shetland was average at best. Poor direction and about 2 hours too long.

On a positive note, I've managed to stop the better half from watching Designated Survivor, meaning that I don't have to watch some of the worst TV made!!!
		
Click to expand...

Watched 3 episodes of Afterlife back to back last night - very unusual for me to "binge" watch anything but it was so funny yet moving and poignant. The ending of the episode we finished on though (druggy pal taking an OD) was a bit too much sadness.

Designated Survivor - 4 episodes in and can't decide. I so wish whatshisname from 24 would talk properly and not whisper everything. Will stick with it for now...


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 22, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Watched 3 episodes of Afterlife back to back last night - very unusual for me to "binge" watch anything but it was so funny yet moving and poignant. The ending of the episode we finished on though (druggy pal taking an OD) was a bit too much sadness.

Designated Survivor - 4 episodes in and can't decide. I so wish whatshisname from 24 would talk properly and not whisper everything. Will stick with it for now...
		
Click to expand...

DS is well made/produced. It's glossy and shiny. However, the acting is average and the dialogue is sub-Sorkin. It so wants to be a sharp, strong pointer to the Hollywood version of New America. But Sutherland is a personality vacuum. All the main characters are under 30 and it twists the story violently just to get it finished in under an hour.. It's also so far removed from the actual New America that it might as well be made by Disney! Other than that it was alright 

Oh, and the Druggy Pal character in Afterlife is pure genius. He puts the RG character right in his place when he tells him that at least he gets all the sympathy about his wife dying.. I loved that plot (and I cried at it as well.)


----------



## Fromtherough (Mar 24, 2019)

Afterlife is tv at its very best. It appears to be much less polarising than Gervais' previous shows. An uncomfortable subject matter which is addressed with equal amounts of poignancy and humour. The soundtrack is equally as brilliant. I really enjoyed it, as did my Mrs who usually doesn't 'get' Gervais.

I've been enjoying Sons of Anarchy, which is somehow missed previously. Although now on season 7 it's becoming a bit of a slog.

Just gearing up for Line of Duty starting, one of my favourites.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 24, 2019)

Watched the 2 part documentary James May did on Hornby. And it was charming. I've never been into Airfix or model trains but it was a funny and affectionate look into that world. Well worth a watch. 

James May's Big Trouble in Model Britain, Episode 1: www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m00030wh via @bbciplayer


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 24, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Decent ending to Shetland. A couple of twists I didn't see coming and one I expected but thankfully didn't happen. It's become a really strong show for the BBC. It doesn't make me want to go there though, blimey it looks bleak.
		
Click to expand...

Who tipped the traffickers off though with the text to tell them it was a set up?


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 24, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			Who tipped the traffickers off though with the text to tell them it was a set up?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. That wound me right up. It was a convoluted plot device to set up suspicion of the girlfriend that they forgot to tie up!!!!!


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 24, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			Watched the 2 part documentary James May did on Hornby. And it was charming. I've never been into Airfix or model trains but it was a funny and affectionate look into that world. Well worth a watch.

James May's Big Trouble in Model Britain, Episode 1: www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m00030wh via @bbciplayer
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed watching this also...

Found it easy to identify myself with the older gentlemen working at the visitor centre...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 24, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			Who tipped the traffickers off though with the text to tell them it was a set up?
		
Click to expand...




bluewolf said:



			Exactly. That wound me right up. It was a convoluted plot device to set up suspicion of the girlfriend that they forgot to tie up!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'll  PM you both. Don't want to spoil it for others


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 24, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Watched 3 episodes of Afterlife back to back last night - very unusual for me to "binge" watch anything but it was so funny yet moving and poignant. The ending of the episode we finished on though (druggy pal taking an OD) was a bit too much sadness.

Designated Survivor - 4 episodes in and can't decide. I so wish whatshisname from 24 would talk properly and not whisper everything. Will stick with it for now...
		
Click to expand...

Agree with you  -  We binge watched Afterlife too. 
Brilliant 6 part series.
I'm not usually that big a fan of Gervais, but he was excellent. Funny, poignant, sad, compulsive viewing. Highly recommended.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 24, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			I enjoyed watching this also...

Found it easy to identify myself with the older gentlemen working at the visitor centre...
		
Click to expand...

Funny you should say that as my immediate thought was 'I bet he contributes to golf forums' ðŸ˜‰

There were some very funny bits, the DOGA joke and the blurring of the teenagers faces made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 25, 2019)

Really disappointing last episode of Baptiste for me. Implausible story lines, stories not tied up properly, a bizarre look back at how it ended. Loved the series but this episode was weak. Particularly disappointing after last weeks excellent set up episode.


----------



## dewsweeper (Mar 25, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Really disappointing last episode of Baptiste for me. Implausible story lines, stories not tied up properly, a bizarre look back at how it ended. Loved the series but this episode was weak. Particularly disappointing after last weeks excellent set up episode.
		
Click to expand...

We agree , very mediocre finish to an enthralling series.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 25, 2019)

dewsweeper said:



			We agree , very mediocre finish to an enthralling series.
		
Click to expand...

Damn...... haven't seen it yet, but am halfway through season 1 of The Missing whilst I was waiting on the last episode of Baptiste.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 25, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Damn...... haven't seen it yet, but am halfway through season 1 of The Missing whilst I was waiting on the last episode of Baptiste.
		
Click to expand...

You might enjoy it still, I could be being fussy.

I haven't seen The Missing. Is it worth watching? It looked a bit stressful first time around so I didn't bother but I have enjoyed Baptiste so was thinking of giving it a go. Is it very edgy, tiring to watch etc or is it similar to Baptiste?


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 25, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You might enjoy it still, I could be being fussy.

I haven't seen The Missing. Is it worth watching? It looked a bit stressful first time around so I didn't bother but I have enjoyed Baptiste so was thinking of giving it a go. Is it very edgy, tiring to watch etc or is it similar to Baptiste?
		
Click to expand...

The Missing was excellent but again I thought the ending was a real cop out.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 25, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You might enjoy it still, I could be being fussy.

I haven't seen The Missing. Is it worth watching? It looked a bit stressful first time around so I didn't bother but I have enjoyed Baptiste so was thinking of giving it a go. Is it very edgy, tiring to watch etc or is it similar to Baptiste?
		
Click to expand...

I'm only watching because I like the Baptiste character. Ignored the first time round because I'm not a fan of James Nesbitt. It is quite grim viewing in parts, dealing with an unpleasant subject, but worth the watch, despite Nesbitt.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 26, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You might enjoy it still, I could be being fussy.

I haven't seen The Missing. Is it worth watching? It looked a bit stressful first time around so I didn't bother but I have enjoyed Baptiste so was thinking of giving it a go. Is it very edgy, tiring to watch etc or is it similar to Baptiste?
		
Click to expand...

Reckon you're being fussy .

Watched the last episode yesterday. I can see where you're coming from, but thought in the scheme of things it was not as bad as I was suddenly expecting


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 26, 2019)

Line of Duty is back this weekend.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You might enjoy it still, I could be being fussy.

I haven't seen The Missing. Is it worth watching? It looked a bit stressful first time around so I didn't bother but I have enjoyed Baptiste so was thinking of giving it a go. Is it very edgy, tiring to watch etc or is it similar to Baptiste?
		
Click to expand...

The ending to Baptiste was a bit so so - it just seemed to want to tie up loose ends 

Both series of The Missing are superb - again though ended a bit meh


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 26, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Line of Duty is back this weekend.
		
Click to expand...

been binge watching this ,am on third series now.great tv.


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 26, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			been binge watching this ,am on third series now.great tv.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 27, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			Binge watched Afterlife on the Friday it came out.. Absolutely genius writing (although if you follow RG on Twitter then you'll recognise most of the themes/lines). It's up there with "Derek" as his best work.
Umbrella Academy was a great watch. A little bit different from the usual Superhero fare.
Shetland was average at best. Poor direction and about 2 hours too long.

On a positive note, I've managed to stop the better half from watching Designated Survivor, meaning that I don't have to watch *some of the worst TV made!!*!
		
Click to expand...

Seriously????? It's great TV.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 27, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			Seriously????? It's great TV.
		
Click to expand...

No it's not. It's shallow, poorly written, sensationalist nonsense.. Have away at it if that's what you like though...


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 27, 2019)

Have been enjoying Race Around The World on BBC2. 4 teams of 2 racing to get to Singapore with a limited budget and not allowed to take any flights. 

The dad and his lad from Bradford are great to watch. The lad has changed from being a typical Kevin and Perry teenager into a really nice positive guy. Hope they win.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 27, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			No it's not. It's shallow, poorly written, sensationalist nonsense.. Have away at it if that's what you like though...
		
Click to expand...

The endings are a bit rushed sometimes. Seems to be wanting to wizz along for some reason. It's been picked up for a third, so maybe better witters and two parters may improve it. I still like it though.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 27, 2019)

LP


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 27, 2019)

rudebhoy said:



			Have been enjoying Race Around The World on BBC2. 4 teams of 2 racing to get to Singapore with a limited budget and not allowed to take any flights.

The dad and his lad from Bradford are great to watch. The lad has changed from being a typical Kevin and Perry teenager into a really nice positive guy. Hope they win.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto. Watched the 3rd episode I think...the one after the two women were eliminated. Anyhow, suddenly the moody teenager saw something in his Dad other than him being a grumpy Dad and it was lovely to see. I think it could be the making of the lad - when things go tits up you work harder rather than lie down and moan about it.


----------



## Big_G (Mar 27, 2019)

rudebhoy said:



			Have been enjoying Race Around The World on BBC2. 4 teams of 2 racing to get to Singapore with a limited budget and not allowed to take any flights.

The dad and his lad from Bradford are great to watch. The lad has changed from being a typical Kevin and Perry teenager into a really nice positive guy. Hope they win.
		
Click to expand...

I've been watching this too, and agree what your saying about the son, started off as a typical example of the "snowflake" generation, but has really grown up as the journey has progressed.

I think the show is ok, but a typical BBC budget version of my favourite American programme "The Amazing Race" where they race for $1 million

I do feel some of the show is a little staged, when they arrive in foreign parts and amazingly find paid work at the drop of a hat!!!


----------



## Britishshooting (Mar 27, 2019)

After Life on Netflix with Ricky Gervais, it's easy watching and fill a half hour void where I just want to mindlessly chill out for half hour. Occasional funny one liners that tickle me too. I imagine it's one that will divide opinions though, plenty of swearing if you prefer to avoid such language.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 27, 2019)

Big_G said:



			I've been watching this too, and agree what your saying about the son, started off as a typical example of the "snowflake" generation, but has really grown up as the journey has progressed.

I think the show is ok, but a typical BBC budget version of my favourite American programme "The Amazing Race" where they race for $1 million

I do feel some of the show is a little staged, when they arrive in foreign parts and amazingly find paid work at the drop of a hat!!!
		
Click to expand...

They were given a pack at the start with a list of contacts who will give them paid work if they decide they need to top up their budget.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 28, 2019)

Watched The Bay on ITV last night, mainly due to Mrs T wanting to watch it. Not overly impressed thus far. After the brilliance of Shetland in recent weeks this feels a bit formulaic and run of the mill. There's another 4 episodes as well which doesnt bode well.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 29, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			The Missing was excellent but again I thought the ending was a real cop out.
		
Click to expand...


Wow, that was one of the worst endings ever....... quite enjoyed it, right up to the last 15 minutes, and then.... that. Still want to watch season 2 though, purely for the Baptiste character.


----------



## Midnight (Mar 31, 2019)

On episode 4 of Hanna (Amazon prime),, enjoying it so far.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 31, 2019)

line of duty starts tonight ,all set ready to record


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 31, 2019)

Great start to Line of Duty.


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 31, 2019)

I always begrudge paying the license fee, then you watch something like that and think it's worth it just for six episodes of that. Line of Duty is outstanding drama.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 1, 2019)

All the talk in our roll up last week was about Line Of Duty so I started watching it from the beginning- now a couple of episodes into season 3 - just brilliant , excellent drama


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 4, 2019)

Mozart in the Jungle is ok. After Life, and I can't beleive I'm going to say this, RG made me laugh....OUT LOUD !!!! Very funny.


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 4, 2019)

Santa Clarita Diet ....enjoyed all 3 seasons.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 5, 2019)

triple_bogey said:



			Santa Clarita Diet ....enjoyed all 3 seasons.
		
Click to expand...

Just watched season 1, loved it , my kind of dark humour thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Piece (Apr 6, 2019)

New series of Line of Duty - cracking start.
Star Trek Discovey, 2nd series - pretty good, I think?
902010 - fluff
Grand Tour - excellent
Top Gear - not bad, very short series though!


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 6, 2019)

Mother Father Son on BBC2. Excellent so far.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 6, 2019)

Watched a film earlier with the family and when it finished they then started watching BGT - what a pile of stinking ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’© that is!


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 6, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Watched a film earlier with the family and when it finished they then started watching BGT - what a pile of stinking ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’©ðŸ’© that is!
		
Click to expand...

I watched a couple of shows on catch up from Americas got talent, absolutely brilliant, different class.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 7, 2019)

I have been watching curfew. It is ok.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 7, 2019)

Started Mindhunter, slow start but getting very good now.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 8, 2019)

Line of Duty - awesome - is Dot Cottan still alive ?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 8, 2019)

Umbrella Academy, Netflix. Not sure if it is that good but I'm half way through now and invested in it. Part of the problem is that not many of the characters are actually very likeable. 

Star Trek Discovery. I'm really struggling with the Michael Burnham character. So self righteous and superior. Enjoying the rest of it though.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 8, 2019)

triple_bogey said:



			Santa Clarita Diet ....enjoyed all 3 seasons.
		
Click to expand...

we have just started on S1, loved the bit where they find Loki in the bar singing Cat Stevens songs


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 8, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Line of Duty - awesome - is Dot Cottan still alive ?
		
Click to expand...

I think he might be. Anyone else pick up the open laptop in Hastings hotel room as well? Reckon they're setting it up to look like Hastings is H but there's going to be a twist somewhere down the line, seems too obvious that they'd go down that route. Guess we'll find out. Either way its been a superb start to the season. Love Line of Duty so much!


----------



## casuk (Apr 9, 2019)

Just watched and finished, The Case Against Adnan Syed about a young guy accused and convicted of murdering his ex gf, decent watch


----------



## Sats (Apr 10, 2019)

All on NETFLIX: 

The punisher
Glow
Umbrella Academy
Titans
The lost Kingdom


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2019)

The Witness - another top quality drama so far from the Beeb , pretty hooked on the tension at the moment.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The Witness - another top quality drama so far from the Beeb , pretty hooked on the tension at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldnâ€™t expect anything else from the good old Beeb,Phillip. 

Marvellous ðŸ¤—


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2019)

Just finished the final episode of The Victim 

Itâ€™s a very hard gut wrenching watch, itâ€™s so hard to think about and certainly stirs up the feelings.

Makes you think about forgiveness and life after a child crime


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 12, 2019)

Agree about The Victim. I was so engrossed in it last night towards the end. A couple of twists which kept it interesting and the final scene was incredibly powerful.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 12, 2019)

Yes, The Victim was a very worthy watch...

Thought the performances, in particular, from the two leads were top drawer...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Agree about The Victim. I was so engrossed in it last night towards the end. A couple of twists which kept it interesting and the final scene was incredibly powerful.
		
Click to expand...

Normally these programs teeter off but the final scenes just twisted with emotions - I was starting to feel sorry for both of them even though I felt I shouldnâ€™t feel sorry for the lad. 



MegaSteve said:



			Yes, The Victim was a very worthy watch...

Thought the performances, in particular, from the two leads were top drawer...
		
Click to expand...

Agree - they were superb


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 15, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Wow, that was one of the worst endings ever....... quite enjoyed it, right up to the last 15 minutes, and then.... that. Still want to watch season 2 though, purely for the Baptiste character.
		
Click to expand...

Finally watched season 2 of The Missing, much better than season 1. A couple of stupid mistakes by some of the characters, but enjoyed this much more than the previous series.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 15, 2019)

It's finally back.........

......the TV event of the year so far!!

Watched the season 8 premier (don't really need to name the show) this morning. Loved it. If I had all 6 episodes then I would've watched them back to back. Only gripe - only 60 mins long! Was hoping they'd all be 90.


----------



## Big_G (Apr 15, 2019)

PieMan said:



			It's finally back.........

......the TV event of the year so far!!

Watched the season 8 premier (don't really need to name the show) this morning. Loved it. If I had all 6 episodes then I would've watched them back to back. Only gripe - only 60 mins long! Was hoping they'd all be 90.
		
Click to expand...

Watched this morning too, great start setting the series up nicely


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 15, 2019)

PieMan said:



			It's finally back.........

......the TV event of the year so far!!

Watched the season 8 premier (don't really need to name the show) this morning. Loved it. If I had all 6 episodes then I would've watched them back to back. Only gripe - only 60 mins long! Was hoping they'd all be 90.
		
Click to expand...


Shhhh..... I can't watch until tomorrow .....


----------



## Wolf (Apr 15, 2019)

Just watched the Season opener of GoT, won't put nay spoilers as others may not have seen it yet. All. I'm saying is it's setting up to be amazing.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 16, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Just watched the Season opener of GoT, won't put nay spoilers as others may not have seen it yet. All. I'm saying is it's setting up to be amazing.
		
Click to expand...

Changed plans and able to watch last night. Not many shows that stay this good eight seasons in. Top class.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 16, 2019)

PieMan said:



			It's finally back.........

......the TV event of the year so far!!

Watched the season 8 premier (don't really need to name the show) this morning. Loved it. If I had all 6 episodes then I would've watched them back to back. Only gripe - only 60 mins long! Was hoping they'd all be 90.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently first 3 episodes are 60 mins each, last 3 are 80 mins each.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 16, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Apparently first 3 episodes are 60 mins each, last 3 are 80 mins each.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant!

Read somewhere that the battle scene alone in Episode 3 took 55 days to film!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 16, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Brilliant!

Read somewhere that the battle scene alone in Episode 3 took 55 days to film! 

Click to expand...

indeed, methinks this season will be even more epic than epic.

https://tvline.com/2018/04/10/game-of-thrones-season-8-battle-shoot/


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 17, 2019)

Black Mirror - Nosedive, brilliant.


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 18, 2019)

Is nobody watching ITV's "The Widow" then? (Not seen mention of it at least). Excellent stuff touching on some dark topics & events in recent african history.

Line of Duty also at the top of the pile. Does anyone else think that they've been dropping hints to make us suspect Hastings is (possibly) a "wrong 'un" for some while now - ie even back in earlier series. But like all good series, maybe that's just what they want us to think.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 18, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Black Mirror - Nosedive, brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

There are just so many awesome episodes.   But Nosedive was so clever in the way it took a current modern malaise to society and expanded it way further.   The final episode of Series 3, Hated in the Nation, is truly staggering.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 18, 2019)

Watching The Bay which is fairly humdrum. A bit like The Widow little seems to happen for most of the episode and then something is thrown in at the end to keep you watching! Both series are going to be those where there are 2 episodes too many.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 18, 2019)

Started watching Line of Duty from the beginning. Almost at the end of series 2. Me and Mrs T are both loving it!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 18, 2019)

backwoodsman said:



			Is nobody watching ITV's "The Widow" then? (Not seen mention of it at least). Excellent stuff touching on some dark topics & events in recent african history.

Line of Duty also at the top of the pile. Does anyone else think that they've been dropping hints to make us suspect Hastings is (possibly) a "wrong 'un" for some while now - ie even back in earlier series. But like all good series, maybe that's just what they want us to think.
		
Click to expand...


The Widow is queued, had to finish off the Missing and catch up on Line of Duty. The latter is actually winding me up at the moment, for two reasons. The main bad guy constantly spouts the words "bent coppers", "get me bent coppers", "I need bent coppers" and the good guys only refer to the "OCG" or "organised crime group". Even one of the bent coppers said something along the lines of "I saw the OCG in the bushes wearing balaclavas". Maybe I'm being a bit pedantic but who talks like that? It's bugging the hell out of me.


----------



## Jay-Marie (Apr 18, 2019)

Have really got in to Gothem. Am watching from first series and puts a interesting twist on pre Batman Gotham City


----------



## Chisteve (Apr 18, 2019)

Just discovered Men Behaving Badly on Netflix very un PC these days but very funny


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 18, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			The Widow is queued, had to finish off the Missing and catch up on Line of Duty. The latter is actually winding me up at the moment, for two reasons. The main bad guy constantly spouts the words "bent coppers", "get me bent coppers", "I need bent coppers" and the good guys only refer to the "OCG" or "organised crime group". Even one of the bent coppers said something along the lines of "I saw the OCG in the bushes wearing balaclavas". Maybe I'm being a bit pedantic but who talks like that? It's bugging the hell out of me.
		
Click to expand...

Gogglebox (ers?) were taking the mickey out of the amount of acronyms...or is it abbreviations...used in the last episode!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 18, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Gogglebox (ers?) were taking the mickey out of the amount of acronyms...or is it abbreviations...used in the last episode!
		
Click to expand...

Glad it's not just me then, it's ruining what was a really good show


----------



## Odvan (Apr 18, 2019)

Chisteve said:



			Just discovered Men Behaving Badly on Netflix very un PC these days but very funny
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely adored this when it came out and me and the missus have just finished the 7th series off, who, i'm delighted to say, loved it too.

Just the last 4 episodes to go now in series 8.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 20, 2019)

Bosch season 5...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 22, 2019)

Bit of a shocker in 'Line of Duty' last night.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 22, 2019)

Well what a night and morning of two brilliant telly shows 

In the Line of Duty- wow , just keeps adding twist after twist - so many fingers can be pointed at people but itâ€™s all deliberate by the writers , it just gets better 

Game of Thrones - amazing , stepped it up a little and itâ€™s set up brilliantly for the next one - there was a point during the program that apparently had a massive google search ðŸ˜‚ 

Next week is going to be a good week for both shows


----------



## brendy (Apr 22, 2019)

Take heed of the Chicken Licken dialogue that Corbetts wife was reading to the kids.
My guess is Lisa, Gill and Ted are all in it together undercover, Corbett has history with Ted but misunderstood the situation hence Chicken Lickens sky falling down (all top brass are compromised).
Other than proving herself to the rest, I'm not sure why Corbett had to be killed (bring this to a close, this was the last message on the laptop and was probably directed at Lisa as Corbett didnt understand it and Corbett then gets set up and killed).


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 22, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well what a night and morning of two brilliant telly shows

In the Line of Duty- wow , just keeps adding twist after twist - so many fingers can be pointed at people but itâ€™s all deliberate by the writers , it just gets better

Game of Thrones - amazing , stepped it up a little and itâ€™s set up brilliantly for the next one - there was a point during the program that apparently had a massive google search ðŸ˜‚

Next week is going to be a good week for both shows
		
Click to expand...

Body double, clearly. That was a boob of larger magnitude than is sported by this particular 22 year old.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 22, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Body double, clearly. That was a boob of larger magnitude than is sported by this particular 22 year old.
		
Click to expand...

Not according to the reports - it was all her and she confirmed she could show as much or as little as she wanted. Thought it was done very well and they have made sure itâ€™s more about her being more human than in previous series


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 22, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not according to the reports - it was all her and she confirmed she could show as much or as little as she wanted. Thought it was done very well and they have made sure itâ€™s more about her being more human than in previous series
		
Click to expand...

Yea I read that. Maybe digitally enhanced then.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 22, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Bit of a shocker in 'Line of Duty' last night.

Click to expand...

I was really looking forward to watching it tonight on catch up, but some smart arse reporter in the Daily Record spoilt it by telling ALL, first thing this morning WTF was he thinking .


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 23, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Bosch season 5...
		
Click to expand...

Great show, really looking forward to this, just clearing down the backlog of The widow and Hanna. 

Hanna by the way is pretty good (Amazon Prime). First episode was a bit slow, but picks up from episode two. Good to see Joel Kinnaman and Mireille Enos together again, they were fantastic in The Killing.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 23, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Great show, really looking forward to this, just clearing down the backlog of The widow and Hanna.

Hanna by the way is pretty good (Amazon Prime). First episode was a bit slow, but picks up from episode two. Good to see Joel Kinnaman and Mireille Enos together again, they were fantastic in The Killing.
		
Click to expand...

Ikeep considering Hanna. Having been scarred by just how horrendously bad the movie was though, I've yet to dip in. 

Currently watching Salvation on Netflix. Somehow they've made a B Movie into a TV series.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 23, 2019)

Chisteve said:



			Just discovered Men Behaving Badly on Netflix very un PC these days but very funny
		
Click to expand...

Ah I love Men Behaving Badly. I'll have to watch that through another time, would be rude not to. 
_"Bed's for a sleepy people, let's get a kebab and go to a disco!"_


----------



## Tongo (Apr 23, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Ah I love Men Behaving Badly. I'll have to watch that through another time, would be rude not to.
_"Bed's for a sleepy people, let's get a kebab and go to a disco!"_

Click to expand...

My favourite quote from it is: "If there's biscuits in the tin, where's the fun in biscuits?!"


----------



## Wolf (Apr 23, 2019)

Currently watching Ben Fogles New Lives in the Wild. Quite like a lot of the things he does and this is an interesting start to a new series.


----------



## Piece (Apr 24, 2019)

Finished Star Trek Discovery, Season II. Quite good but I'm not really getting into it, IYKWIM.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 24, 2019)

The Line of Duty writers (and actors on Twitter) are _definately _trolling us. It can't be Ted, it just can't. I refuse to believe it.


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 24, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			The Line of Duty writers (and actors on Twitter) are _definately _trolling us. It can't be Ted, it just can't. I refuse to believe it.
		
Click to expand...

IMHO ,the "pointy fingers"are now getting just too bleeding obvious for it to be true..


----------



## Tongo (Apr 25, 2019)

Finished off watching the Bay last night. As with a lot of recent ITV dramas the ending was very lame and disappointing. 

There was a time when ITV seemed to have overtaken the beeb with quality drama but the likes of Bodyguard, Line of Duty and Shetland have seen the beeb roar past again whereas the ITV equivalents are bland, formulaic, identikit affairs.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 25, 2019)

Catching up on Billions. 
Itâ€™s up there with the best boxsets for me.


----------



## Odvan (Apr 26, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Catching up on Billions.
Itâ€™s up there with the best boxsets for me.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed - stacking this season and gonna binge on it on a lazy Sunday


----------



## Piece (Apr 26, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Catching up on Billions.
Itâ€™s up there with the best boxsets for me.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey! Forgot about the latest series of Billions!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 26, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Finished off watching the Bay last night. As with a lot of recent ITV dramas the ending was very lame and disappointing.

There was a time when ITV seemed to have overtaken the beeb with quality drama but the likes of Bodyguard, Line of Duty and Shetland have seen the beeb roar past again whereas the ITV equivalents are bland, formulaic, identikit affairs.
		
Click to expand...

Massively disappointed with the end of The Bay - big damp squib and fizzled out into nothing , no big twist , but door left open for a new series no doubt. Shame really as the cast were pretty good and had so much potential.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 26, 2019)

Odvan said:



			Agreed - stacking this season and gonna binge on it on a lazy Sunday
		
Click to expand...

I was trying to do the same,but gave in ðŸ¤£


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 26, 2019)

True Detective S2...........Good but not a patch on S1.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 26, 2019)

We started Umbrella Academy last night, first two episodes. Another super hero type thing, but has a slightly darker Watchman-type feel to it which is interesting. I see they're going to slow-release the information on each character to keep you watching the further episodes. Decent start though.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 27, 2019)

Working my way through all of Luther, not sure why i missed this years ago, bit cliched with the 'i dont play by the rules' troubled detective but the cases are decent and it's good drama.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 27, 2019)

Finished Mother Father Son - excellent.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 27, 2019)

Oh - and The Bay...did I miss finding out who moved the body??


----------



## Tongo (Apr 27, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Oh - and The Bay...did I miss finding out who moved the body??
		
Click to expand...

Cant remember that issue being cleared up. But the ending was so wishy-washy that maybe it just got lost amongst the general sense of 'meh' of the last 20 odd minutes!


----------



## arnieboy (Apr 28, 2019)

Just started watching Spooks again from the very first episode.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 29, 2019)

Game of Thrones, Season 8, Episode 3 - wow; epic. ðŸ‘ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 29, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Game of Thrones, Season 8, Episode 3 - wow; epic. ðŸ‘ðŸ‘Œ
		
Click to expand...


shhhhhh...... gotta wait until tonight


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 29, 2019)

triple_bogey said:



			True Detective S2...........Good but not a patch on S1.
		
Click to expand...

Season 3 is better than season 2


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 29, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Bosch season 5...
		
Click to expand...

So good!!


----------



## Dando (Apr 29, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Game of Thrones, Season 8, Episode 3 - wow; epic. ðŸ‘ðŸ‘Œ
		
Click to expand...

Must agree, that was pretty spectacular!


----------



## Big_G (Apr 29, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Game of Thrones, Season 8, Episode 3 - wow; epic. ðŸ‘ðŸ‘Œ
		
Click to expand...

Was great episode, but so much of it shot in the dark hard to tell who was who


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 29, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Game of Thrones, Season 8, Episode 3 - wow; epic. ðŸ‘ðŸ‘Œ
		
Click to expand...

Epic is spot on ðŸ˜²

Outstanding


----------



## JamesR (Apr 29, 2019)

Line of Duty's setting up for a big finale next Sunday


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 29, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Line of Duty's setting up for a big finale next Sunday
		
Click to expand...

Yep thatâ€™s for sure - an episode setting up for a great finale.


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 29, 2019)

Barry...............another black humor comedy series.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 7, 2019)

EFL on Quest...


----------



## AmandaJR (May 7, 2019)

Just watched the first episode of Chernobyl. Like lots of TV these days everything is too flipping dark but it's a good, if shocking, start to a 5 part series.


----------



## Kellfire (May 7, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Just watched the first episode of Chernobyl. Like lots of TV these days everything is too flipping dark but it's a good, if shocking, start to a 5 part series.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve been very excited for this starting.


----------



## Beezerk (May 7, 2019)

Finished The Widow last night, as a whole it was very good but the last episode dragged a bit.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 7, 2019)

Just watching the last (4th) episode of Trust Me...trust me don't bother. Shocking acting by the lead and zero authenticity regarding spinal injury rehab and PTSD. Will grin and bear it to find out who did it!


----------



## triple_bogey (May 8, 2019)

........repeating myself again. 

Barry. The Ronny/Lily episode actually had me in tears.  Amazingly funny.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 8, 2019)

triple_bogey said:



			........repeating myself again.

Barry. The Ronny/Lily episode actually had me in tears.  Amazingly funny.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was brilliant, is there a 2nd series yet ?


----------



## GaryK (May 8, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Just watched the first episode of Chernobyl. Like lots of TV these days everything is too flipping dark but it's a good, if shocking, start to a 5 part series.
		
Click to expand...

I have been eagerly awaiting for this to start.
What let it down for me was that everyone was speaking with English accents - they could have at least sounded Russian!


----------



## triple_bogey (May 8, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			I thought it was brilliant, is there a 2nd series yet ?
		
Click to expand...

Season 2 still hasn't finished yet. Pray to God, there better be a Season 3.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 8, 2019)

GaryK said:



			I have been eagerly awaiting for this to start.
What let it down for me was that everyone was speaking with English accents - they could have at least sounded Russian!
		
Click to expand...

It was weird but then maybe better than pseudo Russian - can't decide!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 8, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			It was weird but then maybe better than pseudo Russian - can't decide!
		
Click to expand...

I think dodgy accents are awful. I'm a big fan of the Sean Connery school of thought on that one, do your own voice. When you know people are doing an accent it just becomes distracting. This way after the first 5 seconds you just get on with it.


----------



## Piece (May 9, 2019)

Like others, Chernobyl. Really, really good start.


----------



## Wolf (May 9, 2019)

Lucifer season 4.... One of my favourite shows so glad it's back.


----------



## Beezerk (May 9, 2019)

Piece said:



			Like other, Chernobyl. Really, really good start.
		
Click to expand...

Same just started it.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 10, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Lucifer season 4.... One of my favourite shows so glad it's back.
		
Click to expand...

The new Netflix revival? Glad it's back, love the show, although I didn't think season 3 was the best. I'm glad Chloe has now seen his true self, looking forward to this.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 10, 2019)

Currently watching Santa Clarita Diet season 3. Very disappointed that it has been cancelled after this season, have to start a campaign to get Netflix to pick it up and revive it....... oh wait


----------



## Wolf (May 10, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			The new Netflix revival? Glad it's back, love the show, although I didn't think season 3 was the best. I'm glad Chloe has now seen his true self, looking forward to this.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed the new revival, agree though season 3 wasn't as good as 1 or 2. But watched first 2 episodes of season 4 last night and interested in seeing where there going with it.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 11, 2019)

I'm 2 episodes into "Manifest" an NBC sci-fi drama, about a plane and passengers reappearing after being missing presumed crashed 5 years ago.

Interesting so far, anyone already watched it ?


----------



## chellie (May 11, 2019)

Bonding on netflix. Hilarious


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 11, 2019)

Just finished Star Trek Discovery on Netflix - wow did that get good at the end.   Superb links into the original Trek in places.   Really well-written and put together show to true Trek standards.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 15, 2019)

Years and Years on BBC1. First episode last night and a good start.


----------



## Kellfire (May 16, 2019)

I wish Iâ€™d waited to binge Chernobyl. Utterly captivating and traumatic in equal measure.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 16, 2019)

Taken - An Amazon prequel to the Liam Neeson films. It takes the character back to his late 20's I would say. Promising start, 2 episodes in.


----------



## Crazyface (May 16, 2019)

Killing Eve. We're a bit late to this, but seeing as Jodie won best actress (always thought she'd go far), I thought we'd give it a go. Jesus, she's amazing. No wonder she won. Scarey one second and gorgeous the next.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 16, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Indeed the new revival, agree though season 3 wasn't as good as 1 or 2. But watched first 2 episodes of season 4 last night and interested in seeing where there going with it.
		
Click to expand...

Almost through this now, really enjoying it again. Lucifer actually using more powers than his mind control of old, much better this time round.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 16, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			Killing Eve. We're a bit late to this, but seeing as Jodie won best actress (always thought she'd go far), I thought we'd give it a go. Jesus, she's amazing. No wonder she won. Scarey one second and gorgeous the next.
		
Click to expand...

She really does nail the part.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 16, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			I wish Iâ€™d waited to binge Chernobyl. Utterly captivating and traumatic in equal measure.
		
Click to expand...

Just watched episode 2 - not often TV has my full attention nor has me exclaim out loud "my God" repeatedly...


----------



## AmandaJR (May 16, 2019)

Run on C4 (Catch Up/Box Sets). 4 individual but interwtined stories of individuals living in London...trying to think of the word to describe said individuals - down on their luck perhaps...criminals too...addicts...bleak!


----------



## Kellfire (May 16, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Just watched episode 2 - not often TV has my full attention nor has me exclaim out loud "my God" repeatedly...
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s brilliant and terrifying because itâ€™s so true.


----------



## Beezerk (May 16, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Just watched episode 2 - not often TV has my full attention nor has me exclaim out loud "my God" repeatedly...
		
Click to expand...

Flipping heck, how scary can a Geiger counter be ðŸ˜²


----------



## Britishshooting (May 17, 2019)

Game of thrones (up to date)
Line of Duty (Just finished the final episode)
Chernobyl (watched the first two episodes so up to date, interesting thus far)

Only problem now is the mrs is looking at tours of chernobyl and I can't find a hazmat suit in my size.

Back on topic however, Killing Eve next I think. Not seen an episode yet but heard good reviews.


----------



## Tongo (May 17, 2019)

Watched 15 days on Channel 5 over the last four evenings. 

A reasonable drama which, thankfully, wasn't dragged out as some others on ITV have been. 

Does feature Catherine Tyldesley which helped!


----------



## Piece (May 17, 2019)

Done first five episodes of Season 1 Luther. Please tell me it gets much better?!?!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 17, 2019)

Piece said:



			Done first five episodes of Season 1 Luther. Please tell me it gets much better?!?!
		
Click to expand...

If you don't like it at this point then don't bother further. It is more of the same and you will either like it or not. I enjoyed it, although some episodes scared the heck out of me, but the last series was really poor imo and it has run its course


----------



## Odvan (May 17, 2019)

Watched the first 6 episodes of the 2nd season of Killing Eve as its already out in the states and thankfully, it hasn't got 2nd season syndrome!

Almost about to start my binge on Billions as I've stacked those.

And agree re Chernobyl - I wish I hadn't have watched the first as it leaves me with one more to watch, when I want to see them all back-to-back.

Currently watching Vinyl which i'm rather enjoying, too.


----------



## Kellfire (May 17, 2019)

Odvan said:



			And agree re Chernobyl - I wish I hadn't have watched the first as it leaves me with one more to watch, when I want to see them all back-to-back.
		
Click to expand...

Our lass has said she couldn't cope with the grimness if it was a full series at a time. I'd love it!


----------



## williamalex1 (May 17, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			Game of thrones (up to date)
Line of Duty (Just finished the final episode)
Chernobyl (watched the first two episodes so up to date, interesting thus far)

Only problem now is the mrs is looking at tours of chernobyl and I can't find a hazmat suit in my size.

Back on topic however, Killing Eve next I think. Not seen an episode yet but heard good reviews.
		
Click to expand...

Try Watching" Barry"  entertaining comedy about a hit man.


----------



## USER1999 (May 17, 2019)

I have retrospectively recorded Chernobyl. I will watch it back to back. I am not good with series, so this one at 5 episodes, no sequel, no hanging ending, should be up my street.


----------



## user2010 (May 17, 2019)

New series of Taskmaster has started...â€¦â€¦.exchellente.


----------



## Fade and Die (May 17, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Our lass has said she couldn't cope with the grimness if it was a full series at a time. I'd love it!
		
Click to expand...


It is superb, I don't know where it was filmed but they have fantastically captured the absolute bleakness of 80s USSR.

Can't wait for the next episode!


----------



## USER1999 (May 17, 2019)

My Sister was in Kiev when it all went off. We were phoning her to say stay indoors, and she was 'why?'.


----------



## Tongo (May 20, 2019)

Tried to watch the latest episode of Midsomer Murders last night but it was frankly awful. Bland and just plain boring. And yet another daft theme. Needs to be put out to pasture methinks.


----------



## Oddsocks (May 21, 2019)

One season in to designated survivor, hooked!

Shooter was also pretty good as was line of duty.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 21, 2019)

Just started "Home" on All4. Two episodes in and warm and funny - a good start!


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 21, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If you don't like it at this point then don't bother further. It is more of the same and you will either like it or not. I enjoyed it, although some episodes scared the heck out of me, but the last series was really poor imo and it has run its course
		
Click to expand...

This^^^

I thought it started really good. 
Last couple of series were poor tho.


----------



## Crazyface (May 22, 2019)

Just finished series 3 of Mum. If it doesn't win an award then there's gonna be some good tv this year!!! We've watched the lot. It's an incredible slow burner. iT acted totally different to other shows and the tension that is built up between the main two characters is immense. The wife was in tears! Series 3 is just incredible, but you have to watch 1 and 2 to get the full effect. Liza McGrillis is brilliant! Well they all are.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 22, 2019)

It's not available in the UK yet, only seen snippets on Youtube, but really keen to watch Yellowstone


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 22, 2019)

Epic fail last night. We tried Fleabag based on lots of recommendations. 2 and a half episodes in and we gave up. Not a smirk at any stage, just painful to watch. We then tried Gentleman Jack. We made it to 25 minutes before that bit the dust. 

I have a book to read for tonight.


----------



## Kellfire (May 22, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Epic fail last night. We tried Fleabag based on lots of recommendations. 2 and a half episodes in and we gave up. Not a smirk at any stage, just painful to watch. We then tried Gentleman Jack. We made it to 25 minutes before that bit the dust.

I have a book to read for tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with Fleabag - if that was made about a man, it would be ridiculed as sexist crap.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 22, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Epic fail last night. We tried Fleabag based on lots of recommendations. 2 and a half episodes in and we gave up. Not a smirk at any stage, just painful to watch. We then tried Gentleman Jack. We made it to 25 minutes before that bit the dust.

I have a book to read for tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't even finish the first episode...... they were raving about it on the radio this morning though


----------



## Crazyface (May 22, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Didn't even finish the first episode...... they were raving about it on the radio this morning though 

Click to expand...

GJ? Surprised as that Wainwright woman usually writes good stuff.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 22, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			Just finished series 3 of Mum. If it doesn't win an award then there's gonna be some good tv this year!!! We've watched the lot. It's an incredible slow burner. iT acted totally different to other shows and the tension that is built up between the main two characters is immense. The wife was in tears! Series 3 is just incredible, but you have to watch 1 and 2 to get the full effect. Liza McGrillis is brilliant! Well they all are.
		
Click to expand...

Just downloaded all three series - hope it's as good as you say


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 22, 2019)

Just watched Black fish on Netflix.

Story of the Killer whales at sea world in America. 
How is that place still open?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 22, 2019)

Year after year looks like a bit of a laugh with serious bits thrown in.


----------



## Beezerk (May 22, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Just watched Black fish on Netflix.

Story of the Killer whales at sea world in America.
How is that place still open?
		
Click to expand...

How grim is it? Iâ€™ve been wanting to watch it for years but Iâ€™m holding off.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 22, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			How grim is it? Iâ€™ve been wanting to watch it for years but Iâ€™m holding off.
		
Click to expand...

Honestly mate it sickened me.

You really should watch it tho.


----------



## Hobbit (May 22, 2019)

Anyone watched Black Summer on Netflix?


----------



## Beezerk (May 22, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Honestly mate it sickened me.

You really should watch it tho.
		
Click to expand...

Sickened as in a people get killed way or how they treat the animal?


----------



## Kellfire (May 22, 2019)

The most recent episode of Chernobyl was horrific. But my god itâ€™s amazing TV.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 22, 2019)

The Virtues, fairly slow paced but still a decent watch.


----------



## Fade and Die (May 23, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			The most recent episode of Chernobyl was horrific. But my god itâ€™s amazing TV.
		
Click to expand...

Yes itâ€™s a really great show...the scenes at the Hospital were particularly harrowing, although a guest appearance by the Forums own Tashyboy as the Head of the Miners was inspired!ðŸ˜„


----------



## Kellfire (May 23, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Yes itâ€™s a really great show...the scenes at the Hospital were particularly harrowing, although a guest appearance by the Forums own Tashyboy as the Head of the Miners was inspired!ðŸ˜„
		
Click to expand...

That was the guy who played Trevor, Little Moâ€™s abusive fella in Eastenders. He got porky!


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 23, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Sickened as in a people get killed way or how they treat the animal?
		
Click to expand...

Definitely how they treat the Whales. Not so much the trainers,the ones higher up. 

I swam with Dolphins about 15yr back,no way would I do it now. 
Give it a watch.


----------



## Beezerk (May 23, 2019)

Jesus Christ that climber dude ðŸ˜²


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 24, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Jesus Christ that climber dude ðŸ˜²
		
Click to expand...

I saw the trailer but didn't watch the program. I thought to do what be does suggested he a/ had issues and b/ he was incredibly selfish , perhaps even cruel to those around him for putting them through his climbs.

Am I being too harsh?


----------



## AmandaJR (May 24, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I saw the trailer but didn't watch the program. I thought to do what be does suggested he a/ had issues and b/ he was incredibly selfish , perhaps even cruel to those around him for putting them through his climbs.

Am I being too harsh?
		
Click to expand...

No - he is all those things but it is a good watch. Gogglebox spoiled it for me though as I knew he didn't die!! Still some heart stopping moments though.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 24, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			No - he is all those things but it is a good watch. Gogglebox spoiled it for me though as I knew he didn't die!! Still some heart stopping moments though.
		
Click to expand...

Well I dont watch Gogglebox,but I now know he doesnâ€™t die ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ˜†


----------



## Beezerk (May 24, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I saw the trailer but didn't watch the program. I thought to do what be does suggested he a/ had issues and b/ he was incredibly selfish , perhaps even cruel to those around him for putting them through his climbs.

Am I being too harsh?
		
Click to expand...

A bit harsh mate, heâ€™s an extreme sportsman but heâ€™s certainly on some sort of spectrum and didnâ€™t seem to care much for those close to him when it was game time. Great watch though.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 24, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Well I dont watch Gogglebox,but I now know he doesnâ€™t die ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

Oopsie. It was on there weeks ago - in my defence


----------



## Dan2501 (May 24, 2019)

Got the first episode of Chernobyl downloaded ready to watch on my flight to Paris this afternoon. Looking forward to it, heard great things!


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 25, 2019)

Really enjoyed Ghosts by the same team that did the original Horrible Histories.


----------



## Big_G (May 28, 2019)

63up Back next week, been following this, for what seems like all my life, well as I'm not that old I guess I have 

I find the series fascinating, they reckon this could be the last one, I hope not as I believe all but 1 are still alive


----------



## patricks148 (May 28, 2019)

what we do in the shadows, mainly because Matt Berry is in it.

far better that the film is was based on which we just switched off half way through, but then it didn't have MB


----------



## Orikoru (May 28, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			what we do in the shadows, mainly because Matt Berry is in it.

far better that the film is was based on which we just switched off half way through, but then it didn't have MB

Click to expand...

Ah what channel was that on?? I wanted to see that, love Matt Berry. In fairness I thought the film was funny as well though.


----------



## patricks148 (May 28, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Ah what channel was that on?? I wanted to see that, love Matt Berry. In fairness I thought the film was funny as well though.
		
Click to expand...

BBC2 on Sunday nights two episodes at a time


----------



## Orikoru (May 28, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			BBC2 on Sunday nights two episodes at a time
		
Click to expand...

Ah brilliant, I see it's on iPlayer so I'll give that a watch this week.


----------



## triple_bogey (May 28, 2019)

Finished latest season of Line Of Duty.

Stumbled on a gem of an old series..... ''People Just Do Nothing''.  Light hearted stupidity.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 29, 2019)

Watching Sneaky Pete Season 3 on Amazon Prime. Really like the show, but can't warm to the new female lead, she winds me up far too much. would have stayed far away after binning her off if he had been me.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 29, 2019)

Chernobyl is unreal. Such good TV, one of the best series I've watched in ages. Proper excited to get home and watch episode 4!


----------



## rulefan (May 29, 2019)

Summer of Rockets - binged on the box set. Brilliant. Timothy Spall shone (and also in Hatton Garden)


----------



## Midnight (May 29, 2019)

Stumbled on a gem of an old series..... ''People Just Do Nothing''.  Light hearted stupidity.[/QUOTE]

I binge watched this the other week and really enjoyed it, won't appeal to everyone but made me laugh. Grindah just cracks me up.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 30, 2019)

The Orville, a silly comedy Star trek , wind up / take of.


----------



## GB72 (May 30, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			The Orville, a silly comedy Star trek , wind up / take of.
		
Click to expand...

Becomes more like an homage to star trek in the later episodes. Really enjoyed it


----------



## Lazkir (May 30, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Becomes more like an homage to star trek in the later episodes. Really enjoyed it
		
Click to expand...

Was watching an old Enterprise episode the other day and Seth McFarlane was in it, he's a big fan.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 2, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			Just finished series 3 of Mum. If it doesn't win an award then there's gonna be some good tv this year!!! We've watched the lot. It's an incredible slow burner. iT acted totally different to other shows and the tension that is built up between the main two characters is immense. The wife was in tears! Series 3 is just incredible, but you have to watch 1 and 2 to get the full effect. Liza McGrillis is brilliant! Well they all are.
		
Click to expand...

Just finished Series 1 on your recommendation and love it. Funny, poignant and the characters are amazing...love it!


----------



## triple_bogey (Jun 3, 2019)

"Black Monday".... It's like a TV version of Wolf Of Wall Street.
Only 3 episodes in but absolutely loving it. The 80's soundtrack just makes it even better. 

Really surprised this has not been advertised anywhere... Only reason I clicked was because of Don Cheadle. Not disappointed AT ALL!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 3, 2019)

When They See Us - Netflix
Only 4 parts but superb, based on true events in New York in early 90â€™s, 5 Black teenagers jailed for rape.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 3, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			what we do in the shadows, mainly because Matt Berry is in it.

far better that the film is was based on which we just switched off half way through, but then it didn't have MB

Click to expand...

I'll second the TV show as it is excellent, but I also really enjoyed the film plus I am a Flight of the Conchords fan.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 3, 2019)

Just finished series 2 of The Orville, absolutely brilliant if you're a Trekkie with humour


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 3, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Just finished series 2 of The Orville, absolutely brilliant if you're a Trekkie with humour 

Click to expand...

Who played Keith Harris?


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 3, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			Who played Keith Harris?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know , but you were really good in your the film  "the Wrath of Khan "


----------



## Piece (Jun 4, 2019)

Watched the final episode of Chernobyl.

You donâ€™t get better TV than that. What a series. ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 4, 2019)

Piece said:



			Watched the final episode of Chernobyl.

You donâ€™t get better TV than that. What a series. ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, absolutely belting stuff.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 4, 2019)

I read this article about Chernobyl and the TV series earlier today - an excellent read.
I did wonder at times how much poetic license the producers used, but it seems that they actually held back on some of the more shocking aspects of what happened.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbiz/9216230/chernobyl-drama-fact-all-true/


----------



## GaryK (Jun 4, 2019)

So well portrayed and informative.
Simply the best series that I have seen for a long time and surely must be up for awards


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 5, 2019)

LOVE ISLAND - it's brilliant, compulsive viewing and really excellent characters.

OK no it's not and no I'm not.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 5, 2019)

Find him, at times, annoying but I thought the latest Guy Martin program a    worthy watch...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 5, 2019)

GaryK said:



			I read this article about Chernobyl and the TV series earlier today - an excellent read.
I did wonder at times how much poetic license the producers used, but it seems that they actually held back on some of the more shocking aspects of what happened.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbiz/9216230/chernobyl-drama-fact-all-true/

Click to expand...

They had some of the miners on Sky this morning watching the show. They laughed away at the moment the official came and they all patted him. They said it was pretty realisitic apart from the Vodka, they were not permanently on Vodka. Apparently they didn't use the heat exchangers in the end, the reactor started to cool on its own. Nobody was to know that though so it had to be done just in case. Hugely brave men, very impressive.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Netflix series -Dead to Me- an easy to watch comedy drama with mostly female leads,  nothing too exciting but series 1 is interesting so far.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 5, 2019)

Chernobyl finale. Wow.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Chernobyl finale. Wow.
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't that entertaining when it actually happened. I remember we were quite worried as the wind was blowing it towards us seemingly there's still some glowing sheep grazing up north


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 7, 2019)

OK started watching Chernobyl from the reviews here.  Holy crap incredible television - thanks for the recommendations.   Now to go and watch one of the old Ready Brek adverts in a new light.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 8, 2019)

New series of Killing Eve tonight


----------



## Dando (Jun 8, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			New series of Killing Eve tonight
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve just downloaded the first series on to my iPad so I might watch a couple on the plane tomorrow


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 8, 2019)

Anyone watched  "They Saw Us Coming" on Netflix ?


----------



## Wolf (Jun 8, 2019)

Because of all the suggestions on here I started Chernobyl last night I'm 3 episodes in already its awesome TV


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 8, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Because of all the suggestions on here I started Chernobyl last night I'm 3 episodes in already its awesome TV
		
Click to expand...

Me too, just about to watch the last episode, superb TV.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 8, 2019)

Fleabag on bbc iplayer. 
Really funny easy viewing.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 8, 2019)

Just finished Chernobyl, everything and more people have said about it on here, just wow.


----------



## rulefan (Jun 9, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			New series of Killing Eve tonight
		
Click to expand...

Ditto - Episodes 1& 2 so far


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 9, 2019)

Killing Eve season 2 ep1. Great start, better than season 1 I thought. Really enjoying this.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 9, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Killing Eve season 2 ep1. Great start, better than season 1 I thought. Really enjoying this.
		
Click to expand...

Funny, I'm 3 episodes in and I don't think it is near the 1st series so far. The end of the 3rd episode showed promise but so far it's a bit meh to me.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 9, 2019)

So just finished Chernobyl, wow what an ending and chilling way to finish that fully highlights the true extent of what occurred. Sensational TV viewing but shows how little some governments put in the value of human life when its their reputation that's more important


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 10, 2019)

New series of The Handmaids Tale started last night - brilliant.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 10, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Funny, I'm 3 episodes in and I don't think it is near the 1st series so far. The end of the 3rd episode showed promise but so far it's a bit meh to me.
		
Click to expand...

Two episodes in now, and still enjoying it.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 10, 2019)

On series 4 now of Rake on Netflix, an Aussie legal series - utterly brilliant - hilarious, brilliant scripts (based on a a real character) and amazing characters - don't want it to end. VERY highly recommended


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 11, 2019)

Inspector Rabbit and 2nd series of Killing Eve


----------



## Rooter (Jun 11, 2019)

Wolf said:



			So just finished Chernobyl, wow what an ending and chilling way to finish that fully highlights the true extent of what occurred. Sensational TV viewing but shows how little some governments put in the value of human life when its their reputation that's more important
		
Click to expand...

Likewise, finished it last night. Amazing viewing. the stats and figures at the end were mind blowing.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 11, 2019)

Regarding Chernobyl, there are charities that give children living in the region holidays to non affected countries as it can massively help their health just to get away for a few weeks in a year. After watching the programme we have registered to take someone next year, if required. Might be something for others to think about, most of us who have seen the programme have been quite affected by it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 11, 2019)

Finished Chernobyl

Amazing television , haunting , brilliantly acted and whilst it was a very hard watch you just couldnâ€™t not watch it. Certainly made you think back to those years and how closed off the USSR was and I never really knew the full story until I joined the RAF .

Onto The Virtues now - enthralling first two episodes , can feel it building and you see the emotions. Stephen Graham is brilliant actor


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 11, 2019)

Caught UFO on Forces TV tonight. Forgot what a strange mix that was for Gerry Anderson between real actors and animation. Great title music though


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 12, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Finished Chernobyl

Amazing television , haunting , brilliantly acted and whilst it was a very hard watch you just couldnâ€™t not watch it. Certainly made you think back to those years and how closed off the USSR was and I never really knew the full story until I joined the RAF .

Onto The Virtues now - enthralling first two episodes , can feel it building and you see the emotions. Stephen Graham is brilliant actor
		
Click to expand...

No spoilers here but the ending of The Virtues may surprise you somewhat. It isnâ€™t bad, just not what I was expecting at all.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 12, 2019)

Currently watching Killing Eve after seeing all the hype - two episodes in and Iâ€™m not exactly hooked. Seems a lot of style over substance at the moment but the premise is good. Iâ€™ll stick with it. 

Rewatching Game of Thrones again from the start, too. Just about to finish the first series and itâ€™s fantastic to see how my view of events and people has changed, knowing their fate and how it all evolves. So much happens in that first series.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 12, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			No spoilers here but the ending of The Virtues may surprise you somewhat. It isnâ€™t bad, just not what I was expecting at all.
		
Click to expand...

Well itâ€™s all finished and it was brilliant telly , excellent ending and definitely not expected - really recommend it to anyone. Will say again outstanding acting from Stephen Graham and impressive from the lady who played Dinah


----------



## GB72 (Jun 13, 2019)

Last episode of the current season of Billions. OK, it is getting a little like a soap opera now but I am still really enjoying it and looking forward to season 5.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well itâ€™s all finished and it was brilliant telly , excellent ending and definitely not expected - really recommend it to anyone. Will say again outstanding acting from Stephen Graham and impressive from the lady who played Dinah
		
Click to expand...

Graham is an institution and one of the best character actors of all time.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 13, 2019)

watched the 2nd series of Killing Eve last night, very happy with the ending hope they don't make a 3rd series


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 13, 2019)

Wild Bill. Rob Lowe comes across from the US to be Chief Constable in Lincolnshire. A little bit formula tv but some of the dialogue was sharp enough to make it more than just a fish out of water show. Easy watching.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 13, 2019)

Home on Ch4 - might have been suggested on this thread (get my best TV from here)...very funny and poignant.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Wild Bill. Rob Lowe comes across from the US to be Chief Constable in Lincolnshire. A little bit formula tv but some of the dialogue was sharp enough to make it more than just a fish out of water show. Easy watching.
		
Click to expand...

Missus thought it was a bit tame but she came in half way through and hadn't heard the snappy script at the start. Enjoyed it so I hope it doesn't go all Death In Paradise on me lol.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 13, 2019)

Not sure why Iâ€™m sticking with Killing Eve. Poorly written. Badly acted. Whole episodes pass with little story progression. No depth to characters and they donâ€™t even follow their modus operandi. This won awards? Shocking.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 13, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Not sure why Iâ€™m sticking with Killing Eve. Poorly written. Badly acted. Whole episodes pass with little story progression. No depth to characters and they donâ€™t even follow their modus operandi. This won awards? Shocking.
		
Click to expand...

I loved series 1 and would disagree with every part of your post. I'm up to episode 7 of series 2 and sad to say you are now largely correct, the acting is fine though. Hugely disappointing.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I loved series 1 and would disagree with every part of your post. I'm up to episode 7 of series 2 and sad to say you are now largely correct, the acting is fine though. Hugely disappointing.
		
Click to expand...

I just donâ€™t get it at all. Three episodes in and weâ€™re supposed to be ok that this reckless murderer is seen by numerous witnesses yet walks around without a care in the world. Beyond that there is nothing to any of the characters. Itâ€™s like Line of Duty for children!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 13, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			I just donâ€™t get it at all. Three episodes in and weâ€™re supposed to be ok that this reckless murderer is seen by numerous witnesses yet walks around without a care in the world. Beyond that there is nothing to any of the characters. Itâ€™s like Line of Duty for children!
		
Click to expand...

It's not real life, chill. It is the care free attitude of the lead that makes it different. Murder with humour, the more outrageous the better.


----------



## Piece (Jun 13, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Not sure why Iâ€™m sticking with Killing Eve. Poorly written. Badly acted. Whole episodes pass with little story progression. No depth to characters and they donâ€™t even follow their modus operandi. This won awards? Shocking.
		
Click to expand...

I happened to catch one episode of this this week as Mrs P was watching. Not much in it for me. Seemed like an unfunny black comedy.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 13, 2019)

Piece said:



			I happened to catch one episode of this this week as Mrs P was watching. Not much in it for me. Seemed like an unfunny black comedy.
		
Click to expand...

This is where I fall. My lass loves the comedy event whereas I see it as a script writer who canâ€™t do tension so does awkward humour instead and it misses the mark by a mile.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's not real life, chill. It is the care free attitude of the lead that makes it different. Murder with humour, the more outrageous the better.
		
Click to expand...


Not for me, unfortunately.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 17, 2019)

Watched the first episode of Wild Bill - itâ€™s started ok , not sure if itâ€™s gripping enough yet but for potential.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 18, 2019)

Anyone watched that series Happy? I didn't watch it properly but caught a bit of it. It's about a hitman who somehow ends up saddled with an imaginary friend, a small flying unicorn, voiced by Patton Oswalt. Proper weird, couldn't really decide if I liked it or not. Just wondered if people would recommend it or not?? It's on Netflix.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 18, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Not sure why Iâ€™m sticking with Killing Eve. Poorly written. Badly acted. Whole episodes pass with little story progression. No depth to characters and they donâ€™t even follow their modus operandi. This won awards? Shocking.
		
Click to expand...

Am up to ep6 on season 2, both myself and Mrs Wedge still enjoying it. I really like the quirkiness in the characters, and I'm becoming worryingly attracted to Carolyn .


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 18, 2019)

The Planets presented by Brian Cox. Fascinating watching although I'd love more details. One program on each planet would be great.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 23, 2019)

Catch 22. Really promising start.


----------



## Piece (Jun 23, 2019)

Gomorrah series 4...


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 24, 2019)

Just started Black Mirror series 5 Ep 1 Fighting Vipers, slow start but getting interesting.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 25, 2019)

Just in case anyone missed the recommendation...Mum - some of the best TV I've ever seen!


----------



## Tongo (Jun 25, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Not sure why Iâ€™m sticking with Killing Eve. Poorly written. Badly acted. Whole episodes pass with little story progression. No depth to characters and they donâ€™t even follow their modus operandi. This won awards? Shocking.
		
Click to expand...

It was a one series program for me that just smacks of being dragged out because it was popular. Apparently there's going to be a third series. The second series just seems to go round in circles.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 25, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Just in case anyone missed the recommendation...Mum - some of the best TV I've ever seen!
		
Click to expand...

Me and the misses just watched the 1st 2 Episodes, i think we're already hooked, our type of humour/ era, and thought provoking at our age . thanks for the heads up


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 25, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Anyone watched that series Happy? I didn't watch it properly but caught a bit of it. It's about a hitman who somehow ends up saddled with an imaginary friend, a small flying unicorn, voiced by Patton Oswalt. Proper weird, couldn't really decide if I liked it or not. Just wondered if people would recommend it or not?? It's on Netflix.
		
Click to expand...

Watch 30 minutes , a bit too weird for me.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 26, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Catch 22. Really promising start.
		
Click to expand...

agree with that, forgot to set recorder so watched it on catch up, ,noticed they had the shield on there too so started watching that again.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 26, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Me and the misses just watched the 1st 2 Episodes, i think we're already hooked, our type of humour/ era, and thought provoking at our age . thanks for the heads up 

Click to expand...

It gets better!!!!!! I'm still quoting some of the lines !!! One in particular makes me laugh every time I say it. Enjoy !!!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 26, 2019)

Really enjoying Series 3 of Designated Survivor.   Keifer has become more Presidential in character than Jack Bauer Lite.   Some of the gimmicks are a little annoying (real people interviews, gay sex etc) but it's still a good program although it is reaching the end of its sell-by-date as the original premise has gone the same way as Prison Break did.

Even put Black Mirror on hold after watching 5.1 - the others are backed up ready.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 28, 2019)

Just finished Mum which makes me sad. Have enjoyed savouring an episode each evening - just superb.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 28, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Just finished Mum which makes me sad. Have enjoyed savouring an episode each evening - just superb.
		
Click to expand...

Awe naw, we're just into season 2, no spoilers PLEEEEEESE. xx


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 28, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Awe naw, we're just into season 2, no spoilers PLEEEEEESE. xx
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't spoil it for you. I'm sad because I've seen all episodes rather than the last episode making me sad...if that makes sense!!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 30, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Catch 22. Really promising start.
		
Click to expand...

Fell asleep the first time I tried episode 1, but rewatched it and am glad I did. Remember watching the film as a teenager and subsequently reading the quite difficult to read book. The two episodes so far have been enjoyable.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 30, 2019)

Have been down sick this week with a virus, not allowed out, certainly no golf. Nothing to do but lie round and watch tv all day.. caught up with Billions, suffice to say, wonâ€™t be watching the next season. Not sure how many times you can buy a company or their supplier(s) in two minutes just to spite someone. Itâ€™s just turned into a cheap soap opera with no likeable characters.

Started watching Warrior, good premise to start but after 4 episodes am not totally hooked. I will persevere but am in no hurry to watch the next episode.


----------



## chellie (Jun 30, 2019)

Ru Pauls drag race.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 30, 2019)

3 episodes into the first season of Killing Eve, started out pretty good but it seems to be getting sillier with every passing episode.
We'll finish it though and then decide on series 2.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 30, 2019)

Just finished watching series 3 of MUM, we really enjoyed it , not sure if it would appeal to the younger generation.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 30, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Just finished watching series 3 of MUM, we really enjoyed it , not sure if it would appeal to the younger generation. 

Click to expand...

I thank whoever recommended it on here. So funny and poignant - "ouch" gets said a lot in our house when it's on!


----------



## Rlburnside (Jul 1, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Just finished Mum which makes me sad. Have enjoyed savouring an episode each evening - just superb.
		
Click to expand...

We loved watching Mum and I agree it was superb, also loved the intro music


----------



## Rlburnside (Jul 1, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Just finished watching series 3 of MUM, we really enjoyed it , not sure if it would appeal to the younger generation. 

Click to expand...

Yes I wondered if the younger generation would get the humor, as with all the best comedies all the cast were brilliant. Best comedy Iâ€™ve seen for years.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 2, 2019)

Just stumbled on an old 2015 series called Grace and Frankie, with Jane Fonda,Lily Tomlin as 2 women who's husbands Martin Sheen and Sam Waterston come out as gay and leave them for each other.
Episode 1 was good , looking promising.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 2, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Just stumbled on an old 2015 series called Grace and Frankie, with Jane Fonda,Lily Tomlin as 2 women who's husbands Martin Sheen and Sam Waterston come out as gay and leave them for each other.
Episode 1 was good , looking promising.
		
Click to expand...

Someone I work with recommended that to me the other day funnily enough. She said it's fantastic. I've added it to the back of my list of programs to get through.


----------



## Tongo (Jul 2, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			3 episodes into the first season of Killing Eve, started out pretty good but it seems to be getting sillier with every passing episode.
We'll finish it though and then decide on series 2.
		
Click to expand...

We've given up on it. Just seems to go round in circles.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 2, 2019)

Tongo said:



			We've given up on it. Just seems to go round in circles.
		
Click to expand...

I watched it all & have to agree. 
Just felt like they didnâ€™t iniw where to go with it.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 3, 2019)

Been watching Space 1999 on Forces TV. It's not aged well but I am still loving as much as when I was a kid.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 4, 2019)

Midnight said:



			Been watching Space 1999 on Forces TV. It's not aged well but I am still loving as much as when I was a kid.
		
Click to expand...

That came out of UFO.   The original second series became Space 1999 with some re-writes.    I enjoyed it but always thought it was Gerry Anderson's attempt at Dr Who.   Good but not in the same class as Ed Straker, Paul Foster, Moonbase and the Aliens.


----------



## Piece (Jul 4, 2019)

New Top Gear. First episode was fine. It now seems to be a TV version of a cheap lads mag. I like a laugh as much as the next person but it is now just very silly in places.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 4, 2019)

Completed the first season of Absentia... Enjoyed it enough that I'll probably give the second season a viewing at some point...


----------



## JamesR (Jul 4, 2019)

Catch 22
The novel was excellent, the film poor, the tv series excellent so far ðŸ‘


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 5, 2019)

Gomorrah, superb series.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 5, 2019)

Stranger things season 3 ep1 last night. Good start.


----------



## Sats (Jul 5, 2019)

Binged watched the entire Stranger Things Season 3 yesterday.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 6, 2019)

Sats said:



			Binged watched the entire Stranger Things Season 3 yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

What's your thoughts?
Two episodes in and to be honest its absolutely shite. It's turned into a naff teen romance series unless something is going to happen very quickly.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 6, 2019)

Started line of duty the other week

Season 1 done
Season 2 will be finished tonight
Work through about a season a week


----------



## Tongo (Jul 6, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Started line of duty the other week

Season 1 done
Season 2 will be finished tonight
Work through about a season a week
		
Click to expand...

All 5 series are brilliant. So well written and very cleverly done.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 7, 2019)

Summer always seems to be the worst time for gripping telly shows - struggling to find something really decent to watch


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Summer always seems to be the worst time for gripping telly shows - struggling to find something really decent to watch
		
Click to expand...

Netflix, baby!


----------



## GB72 (Jul 7, 2019)

The Rookie, June at a good, light police show. Plus I like most things with Nathan Fallon in


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 7, 2019)

GB72 said:



			The Rookie, June at a good, light police show. Plus I like most things with Nathan Fallon in
		
Click to expand...

Have really enjoyed it , shame itâ€™s nearly finishing .

Wild Bill is good and Swat is back


----------



## Sats (Jul 8, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			What's your thoughts?
Two episodes in and to be honest its absolutely shite. It's turned into a naff teen romance series unless something is going to happen very quickly.
		
Click to expand...

It gets better in my opinion, but the first couple of episodes don't really do anything.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 9, 2019)

Sat here watching the 2nd episode of Judi Dench Wild Borneo Adventure. 

Have thoroughly enjoyed both episodes, seeing it from a non experts eye has been interesting and also just lovely to see a fascinating part of the world


----------



## robbeh32 (Jul 10, 2019)

unabomber. Thought it was amazing.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			.....and Swat is back
		
Click to expand...

Aw Phil, scraping the barrel there man, had to give up on that after about 2 or 3 episodes. Had promise but coulda, shoulda been so much better, but the young hotshot rookie just ruined it.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 10, 2019)

Am working my way through Shetland, currently into season 3 and really enjoying it.


----------



## Tongo (Jul 10, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Am working my way through Shetland, currently into season 3 and really enjoying it.
		
Click to expand...

They get so much better once they are a six part series covering one case rather than just one case over two episodes. The last series was absolutely brilliant.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 11, 2019)

Tongo said:



			They get so much better once they are a six part series covering one case rather than just one case over two episodes. The last series was absolutely brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

Said as much to mrs wedge last night. The first lot of two parters based on the books were good, season 3 says based on the characters created by Ann Cleeves, so assumed the story was written by someone else, much stronger and grittier.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 11, 2019)

Big Little Lies.  Duuno, can't make me mind up. Miss Kidman has issues I think though.


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 11, 2019)

BBC Drama Documentary on the Apollo 11 moon landing last night made for compelling viewing.  A lot you already knew but it was interesting to watch the process of the flight from start to finish.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 11, 2019)

Robster59 said:



			BBC Drama Documentary on the Apollo 11 moon landing last night made for compelling viewing.  A lot you already knew but it was interesting to watch the process of the flight from start to finish.
		
Click to expand...

If you ever get the chance go to the Kennedy Space centre in Florida. Really fascinating place. It made me realise how dangerous that mission must have been, all missions then were dangerous, how nervous the Americans must have been. The number of people involved, the number of things that could go wrong, how fragile everything was, and is really. Even the International Space Station looks like a bodge job, not the smooth Enterprise I was expecting .


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 11, 2019)

Just finished series 2 of Grace and Frankie, easy to watch light American comedy , nothing too exiting but enjoyable.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 12, 2019)

Shed & Buried...

If there's ever been a program specifically made for old chaps, like me, this is it... Grease heaven...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 12, 2019)

Robster59 said:



			BBC Drama Documentary on the Apollo 11 moon landing last night made for compelling viewing.  A lot you already knew but it was interesting to watch the process of the flight from start to finish.
		
Click to expand...

Got that lined up for the weekend - I can also recommend Gene Krantz' autobiography.   Kennedy Space Center is an amazing place for sure and the whole Apollo story dating back to the Mercury Seven and the Gemini missions is truly inspirational.   Those conspiracy dickheads who believe it never happened can just sod right off.


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 12, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Got that lined up for the weekend - I can also recommend Gene Krantz' autobiography.   Kennedy Space Center is an amazing place for sure and the whole Apollo story dating back to the Mercury Seven and the Gemini missions is truly inspirational.   Those conspiracy dickheads who believe it never happened can just sod right off.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, this bloke got exactly what he deserved.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 12, 2019)

Robster59 said:



			BBC Drama Documentary on the Apollo 11 moon landing last night made for compelling viewing.  A lot you already knew but it was interesting to watch the process of the flight from start to finish.
		
Click to expand...

Hoping to get to the Science Museum to watch this on IMAX...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 12, 2019)

Buzz Aldrin was guest of honour at a Tampa Bay Bucs game a few years ago.  They gave him his own shirt with 11 on the back.   He happily told the media to forget the unwritten rule about them asking for pictures or autographs and signed and posed for everything.  The man is a legend in so many ways.


----------



## Piece (Jul 13, 2019)

Robster59 said:



			Agreed, this bloke got exactly what he deserved.






Click to expand...

Somebody stick that nobody through intense astronaut training and plonk him on a rickety rocket and hit the go button. Weâ€™ll see how brave he is then.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 14, 2019)

Louis Theroux at 9pm tonight on BBC2
Should be interesting


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 15, 2019)

New series of University Challenge. Have a chuckle at the weirdos and try to understand the questions whilst celebrating a right answer every other episode!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 15, 2019)

The Rookie.
Watched 4ep & still not sure about it.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 15, 2019)

Catch 22 has just been binned off. Boring and the main bloke is far too whiny.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 16, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			The Rookie.
Watched 4ep & still not sure about it.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m sure about it now.......itâ€™s crap.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jul 17, 2019)

Paw Patrol and itâ€™s getting a bit tiresome now, had the grandkids for a weekðŸ˜‚


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 18, 2019)

Catching, and rather enjoying, the occasional episode of _Public Eye_ (Alfred Burke as Frank Marker) from the early 1970s on Talking Pictures TV


----------



## Wolf (Jul 18, 2019)

Serengeti, just watched this week's episode bloody brilliant.

I've always said the BBC isn't worth the money but last few weeks they've had some cracking things on to be fair to them.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 18, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Serengeti, just watched this week's episode bloody brilliant.

I've always said the BBC isn't worth the money but last few weeks they've had some cracking things on to be fair to them.
		
Click to expand...

A good watch, Lions v Leopard/ Cheetah   v Hyenas v Elephants.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 18, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			A good watch, Lions v Leopards  v Hyenas v Elephants.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed very good and more story to it rather than just plain narration of what they're doing makes you invested the animal and root for them. The Leopard was a simply stunning creature as we're last weeks cheetah cubs. If we keep watching it the Mrs will want to open a Zoo


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 18, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Indeed very good and more story to it rather than just plain narration of what they're doing makes you invested the animal and root for them. The Leopard was a simply stunning creature as we're last weeks cheetah cubs. If we keep watching it the Mrs will want to open a Zoo
		
Click to expand...

Oops i meant Cheetah , you have a good start for your zoo with your ready made Wolf pack


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 19, 2019)

The Last Czars was really good but I just don't buy into the amount of influence they think Rasputin had. We'll never know, though!


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 19, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			The Last Czars was really good but *I just don't buy into the amount of influence they think Rasputin had. We'll never know, though!*

Click to expand...

I agree, I thought daddy cool and rivers of Babylon had far more influence on their career ðŸ˜


----------



## jamieereynoldss (Jul 19, 2019)

I watch now - 
Big Little Lies (2 season) and one, that was opening to me - Chernobyl: Miniseries. I don't like the sad histories, but it's like a brilliant for me.


----------



## jamieereynoldss (Jul 19, 2019)

I also love the Sherlock series, itâ€™s one of the best.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 19, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			What's your thoughts?
Two episodes in and to be honest its absolutely shite. It's turned into a naff teen romance series unless something is going to happen very quickly.
		
Click to expand...

finished ep5 and it's more monsters than love


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 20, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			finished ep5 and it's more monsters than love
		
Click to expand...

Yeah we're 4 in now and it's definitely getting better.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 20, 2019)

Keep seeing the ads on Sky for "Manifest" from 30th July which looks very interesting!


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 21, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			finished ep5 and it's more monsters than love
		
Click to expand...

4 was really good, 5 boring, 6 really poor apart from the odd scary moment. Not impressed at all with this series. They do the usual thing though, have a gripping ending so you want to watch the next episode.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 21, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Keep seeing the ads on Sky for "Manifest" from 30th July which looks very interesting!
		
Click to expand...

It's good, but they didn't make a 2nd series, leaves you hanging.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 22, 2019)

Tongo said:



			They get so much better once they are a six part series covering one case rather than just one case over two episodes. The last series was absolutely brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

Thought Season 4 was really good, two episodes into Season 5 and thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 24, 2019)

gonna be watching this on Netflix very soon


----------



## Midnight (Jul 24, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			It's good, but they didn't make a 2nd series, leaves you hanging.
		
Click to expand...

There are meant to be doing 2nd series this year to be shown in 2020.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 24, 2019)

Midnight said:



			There are meant to be doing 2nd series this year to be shown in 2020.
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed it but it became a bit Meh near the end.
It reminded me of the the missing MH 370 flight.


----------



## ridonver (Jul 26, 2019)

I like Stranger Things Season 3 and Catch 22.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 27, 2019)

Started watching 'Another Life' on Netflix, started off slowish in  first episode but then takes off. 
Enjoying it so far.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 30, 2019)

Keeping Faith...

Just about everything about this production is top drawer...


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 30, 2019)

Finished season 3 of Stranger Things, really poor imo.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 30, 2019)

_Love, Death and Robots_ on Netflix.  A curious mixed bag of 18 x anime/CGI shorts - but some absolute wows!

And me and Mrs just finished watching _Years and Years.  _A rather chilling extrapolation from today.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 30, 2019)

Re-watching the previous Black Mirrors again having done the new 5th series.   The latest ones were good but not a patch on the likes of "White Bear" or "Hated in the nation".   Then again, those two were some of the most epic pieces of television I've ever seen.  High standards indeed.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 30, 2019)

The Boys on Amazon Prime. Ok more super heroes but a bit twisted in that they are depraved individuals used for marketing and promotion. Good watch


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 30, 2019)

Back on Arrested Development, series 2 (had a break after the first series). Really good, such clever writing the way the jokes recall themselves at the end of an episode or even several episodes later. It reminds me of Frasier in that respect.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 30, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Back on Arrested Development, series 2 (had a break after the first series). Really good, such clever writing the way the jokes recall themselves at the end of an episode or even several episodes later. It reminds me of Frasier in that respect.
		
Click to expand...

Very funny but don't go beyond series 3. It got binned, was taken up again a number of years later and stopped being funny. Watch until the end of series 3 and leave it there.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 30, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Very funny but don't go beyond series 3. It got binned, was taken up again a number of years later and stopped being funny. Watch until the end of series 3 and leave it there.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I'd heard that, thanks. I wonder what went wrong.   I'll probably give it a go just in case I don't mind it, but sack it off quickly if I agree with you and others who said that.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 30, 2019)

Midnight said:



			Started watching 'Another Life' on Netflix, started off slowish in  first episode but then takes off.
Enjoying it so far.
		
Click to expand...

AL looks like one for me only - MrsHogie not a fan of SciFi stuff - I'm a sucker for it though.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 30, 2019)

I read today that the most missed TV series as voted by .... is _Foyles War_

Well it was never something I watched - but it's showing on *Talking Pictures TV *so will have a look.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 30, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I read today that the most missed TV series as voted by .... is _Foyles War_

Well it was never something I watched - but it's showing on *Talking Pictures TV *so will have a look.
		
Click to expand...

Classic Sunday night tv. Easy watching, the lead is excellent. Gentle tv with good characters and the occasional edgy story. I enjoyed it and worth a watch if you like the Morse, Lewis, Endeavour style of show.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 31, 2019)

Second run through of The Sopranos. Brilliant tv.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 31, 2019)

Just started New Amsterdam (medical drama) on Amazon Prime. Based on a real character, 4 episodes in and enjoying it so far. Also working through the Aussie version  Rake (as recommended in this thread) on Netflix. Only a couple of episodes in but liking it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 2, 2019)

Manifest-started well.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 2, 2019)

The Society on Netflix - pretty good and intriguing...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 2, 2019)

I know it has not been to everyone's taste but I really enjoyed Catch 22. Thoughtful stuff.


----------



## Wolf (Aug 2, 2019)

Been naff all in TV recently so somehow ended up becoming late to the party watching Our Girl on iPlayer. Pilot episode wound me up a bit but then went onto thoroughly enjoy series 1 all within 2 days, just done series 2 and going to start series 3. I have to remind myself it's all for TV though as I sometimes get agitated but the importance they place on a medic and how they seem to be needed by every special forces escapade ðŸ˜‚ but I am enjoying.


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 3, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Manifest-started well.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah enjoyed the first episode. Felt like a mix between Lost and Flash Forward.


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 3, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Manifest-started well.
		
Click to expand...

I'm a few episodes into Manifest and I want to like it, giving it every chance but my God the acting is terrible. Can't take it seriously! 

In contrast I'm rewatching Peaky Blinders in advance of the new series - yes the plot gets a bit wrapped up in itself at times but the acting is fantastic and more than makes up for the odd gap. 

Just goes to show for me acting can make or break a show.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 3, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			I'm a few episodes into Manifest and I want to like it, giving it every chance but my God the acting is terrible. Can't take it seriously!

In contrast I'm rewatching Peaky Blinders in advance of the new series - yes the plot gets a bit wrapped up in itself at times but the acting is fantastic and more than makes up for the odd gap.

Just goes to show for me acting can make or break a show.
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean,but I donâ€™t think Manifest is that bad. 
Iâ€™ll stick with it.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 3, 2019)

Just watched the finale of iZombie. The last episode had us on the edge of our seats for almost all of it until they suddenly did this lame flash forward ten years later thing where none of them looked any older, and it was a bit of a poor anticlimax. Oh well. Was still a great series that me and the wife really enjoyed. And there are not many programs and films we actually share an opinion on, so it will be missed now we've finished it.


----------



## Piece (Aug 3, 2019)

As well as Manifest, Iâ€™m going to start The Wire.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Just watched the finale of iZombie. The last episode had us on the edge of our seats for almost all of it until they suddenly did this lame flash forward ten years later thing where none of them looked any older, and it was a bit of a poor anticlimax. Oh well. Was still a great series that me and the wife really enjoyed. And there are not many programs and films we actually share an opinion on, so it will be missed now we've finished it.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, good series. Think it was cancelled pretty late on and they had time to film something to finish up all of the plot points that would have been tied up in the next season


----------



## Captainron (Aug 5, 2019)

Last Chance U

About Junior College football which is a sort of stepping stone/redemption station for kids looking to move up to D1 College football in the US.  These are usually in some really rural towns in the middle of nowhere. 

Interesting and frustrating at the same time.  

These guys are some pretty amazing athletes and the coaches really ride them. Getting a start in the NFL is a big draw for millions of kids. 

But they are mostly idiots and the â€œeducationâ€ they are getting is a joke.
Almost all of them are happy to blame everyone but themselves for their problems when they make some of the stupidest decisions you will see in life.


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 5, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Last Chance U

About Junior College football which is a sort of stepping stone/redemption station for kids looking to move up to D1 College football in the US.  These are usually in some really rural towns in the middle of nowhere.

Interesting and frustrating at the same time. 

These guys are some pretty amazing athletes and the coaches really ride them. Getting a start in the NFL is a big draw for millions of kids.

But they are mostly idiots and the â€œeducationâ€ they are getting is a joke.
Almost all of them are happy to blame everyone but themselves for their problems when they make some of the stupidest decisions you will see in life.
		
Click to expand...

Really enjoyed this show. A few of them turned their fortunes around, which demonstrates the dream is a possibility. Both of the highlighted head coaches had very few redeemable features and it amazes me these people are lauded. Highlighted to me how crazy the collegiate system is over the pond. In series 4 its admitted that the education these guys are getting is worthless. Yet they are playing in front of many thousands of fans, with millions watching at home. Only 2 of the entire team were getting a full scholarship. The odds of making it to the NFL are ridiculously low. The talented players are basically cash cows, spat out once they've served their often limited purpose. Not dissimilar to sports over here - just seems worse in an educational setting.


----------



## Lazkir (Aug 6, 2019)

GB72 said:



			The Boys on Amazon Prime. Ok more super heroes but a bit twisted in that they are depraved individuals used for marketing and promotion. Good watch
		
Click to expand...


Just watched this and thoroughly enjoyed it, dark, gory and funny as feck! Can't wait for the second series.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 7, 2019)

Me and Mrs Hogie just started 'binge' watching Series 1 of _The Handmaid's Tale_ (currently on 3 episodes an evening).  

Really enjoying it - harrowing and thought-provoking.  Just wish MrsH would refrain from asking me why so-and-so did such-and-such - when I haven't a clue as I guess that that is the writer's intention...and she gets annoyed with me when I suggest that her guess is as good as mine as I am supposed to know such things


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 7, 2019)

Love the Handmaid's Tale - scarily harrowing and feels scarily un-far-fetched (made up word)!


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 7, 2019)

The Widower on ITV - episode 3 tonight...last one I think.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 13, 2019)

Wu Assassins on Netflix, quite entertaining, enjoying much more than Warrior, which I just stopped watching. Onto Amazon's The Boys shortly as that is getting high praise.


----------



## Midnight (Aug 13, 2019)

Started watching FBI on sky, enjoyable so far, a little bit like Law and Order.


----------



## Midnight (Aug 13, 2019)

Onto episode 4 of Shelley on forces TV, watched it back in the day still quite funny.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 13, 2019)

Just watched the first episode of that Sunderland Til I Die on Netflix. It's actually quite funny, the way they're building them up for their imminent great season. It's like watching the start of the Titanic where they're saying how fantastic the boat is when you know full well it's going to sink.


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Just watched the first episode of that Sunderland Til I Die on Netflix. It's actually quite funny, the way they're building them up for their imminent great season. It's like watching the start of the Titanic where they're saying how fantastic the boat is when you know full well it's going to sink. 

Click to expand...

It's fantastic tv.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 13, 2019)

AWAKE, a drama/mystery/sci-fi /fantasy series , on Global HD. A detective lives in 2 separate realities after a car accident, gets interesting the longer it goes on.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 13, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Wu Assassins on Netflix, quite entertaining, enjoying much more than Warrior, which I just stopped watching. Onto Amazon's The Boys shortly as that is getting high praise.
		
Click to expand...

Just started this. Quite enjoying it


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 14, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Just watched the first episode of that Sunderland Til I Die on Netflix. It's actually quite funny, the way they're building them up for their imminent great season. It's like watching the start of the Titanic where they're saying how fantastic the boat is when you know full well it's going to sink. 

Click to expand...

This is something I've been meaning to watch for a while. Might start it tonight. Normally with these sort of things it'd be ideal to not know the outcome, but with this one, it just makes it funnier


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 14, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			This is something I've been meaning to watch for a while. Might start it tonight. Normally with these sort of things it'd be ideal to not know the outcome, but with this one, it just makes it funnier 

Click to expand...

Yeah, definitely. The comedy is set up nice and early as they show the fans saying they need a comfortable win against Celtic in pre-season to set them up for the league campaign. They lose 5-0.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 20, 2019)

This Way Up on CH4. Laugh and cringe my way through it. Not sure if it's a "girl thing" as some of the interraction between the sisters is so on the money...but anyhow it's really good!


----------



## Rooter (Aug 21, 2019)

Stath lets flats season 2 has just kicked off on channel 4!

Very silly humour, so right up my street! Literally p'd myself on episode 1!! Its brilliant!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 21, 2019)

Der Pass on Sky Atlantic. It has subtitles so not to everyones taste but so far it is drawing me in.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 21, 2019)

Rooter said:



			Stath lets flats season 2 has just kicked off on channel 4!

Very silly humour, so right up my street! Literally p'd myself on episode 1!! Its brilliant!
		
Click to expand...

I only just remembered to watch the last two episodes of series 1 a few weeks ago. So that was good timing! I think the cast and characters are hilarious. Stath and his sister's broken English nonsense just makes me laugh so often.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 23, 2019)

Just finished Dark season 2 on Netflix. German drama, very good, enjoyed it a lot


----------



## chellie (Aug 26, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Just finished Dark season 2 on Netflix. German drama, very good, enjoyed it a lot
		
Click to expand...

We watched that but you had to really concentrate to understand what was going on.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 27, 2019)

Just finished watching Season 2 of The Handmaid's Tale (loved it - especially the later episodes - but my God is it grim).  Season 3 is on Ch4 - but I can only find episodes on Catch Up from Ep8.  Can I find S3 Eps 1-7 anywhere?


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 27, 2019)

just binged Cobra Kai season 1 and 2 - a series follow up to Karate Kid, with the main characters, 305 years later - really enjoyed it


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 30, 2019)

First we feast-YouTube. 

Basically itâ€™s celebs eating hot wings whilst being interviewed.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 3, 2019)

Manifest on Sky. I'm 4 episodes in but I'm not sure about it. The female police lead in particular is annoying me. Anyone seen it all? Is it worth sticking with?


----------



## casuk (Sep 3, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Just watched the first episode of that Sunderland Til I Die on Netflix. It's actually quite funny, the way they're building them up for their imminent great season. It's like watching the start of the Titanic where they're saying how fantastic the boat is when you know full well it's going to sink. 

Click to expand...

I absolutely loved that, the way it turned from a feel good doc to a living nightmare was just class, for anyone interested the family on Netflix is one of the best things on there at the mo, a must watch


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 3, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Manifest on Sky. I'm 4 episodes in but I'm not sure about it. The female police lead in particular is annoying me. Anyone seen it all? Is it worth sticking with?
		
Click to expand...

 I watched all 16 ep , a few twists and turns, i got a bit fed up near the end.
Keep watching and let me know what you think. 
I'm not sure if there's a 2nd series being made.


----------



## Midnight (Sep 3, 2019)

Just watched the first episode of the new Dark crystal, remember watching as a youngster. Really enjoyed this episode.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 3, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			I watched all 16 ep , a few twists and turns, i got a bit fed up near the end.
Keep watching and let me know what you think.
I'm not sure if there's a 2nd series being made.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not convinced I'll get to the end but if I get close I'll come back. It's an interesting idea but some of the characters are starting to grate a little.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 3, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm not convinced I'll get to the end but if I get close I'll come back. It's an interesting idea but some of the characters are starting to grate a little.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, it was a great story line, but seemed to loose the plot . I kept thinking about the missing Malaysian flight 370.


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 3, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Manifest on Sky. I'm 4 episodes in but I'm not sure about it. The female police lead in particular is annoying me. Anyone seen it all? Is it worth sticking with?
		
Click to expand...

I gave up after somewhere around the 4 episode mark. I think I mentioned it earlier in the thread. I simply couldn't buy into any characters as the acting was appalling. Truly awful.


----------



## Piece (Sep 3, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			I gave up after somewhere around the 4 episode mark. I think I mentioned it earlier in the thread. I simply couldn't buy into any characters as the acting was appalling. Truly awful.
		
Click to expand...

I'm currently watching episode 12. It's not bad. I'm sticking with it to see what happens.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 4, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			I gave up after somewhere around the 4 episode mark. I think I mentioned it earlier in the thread. I simply couldn't buy into any characters as the acting was appalling. Truly awful.
		
Click to expand...

Me too! Loved the concept too.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 4, 2019)

First episode of The Capture on BBC1 last night and a very promising start.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			First episode of The Capture on BBC1 last night and a very promising start.
		
Click to expand...

Yes really enjoyed the first episode - certainly very gripping and canâ€™t wait for the next episode to find out what happens - BBC are really excelling themselves in regards dramas 

Also saw A Confession - itâ€™s a decent start as well


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 6, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes - BBC are really excelling themselves in regards dramas
		
Click to expand...

Not just in regards to dramas,Iâ€™d say anything to do with the bbc is blooming marvellous tbh Phil ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 6, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			First episode of The Capture on BBC1 last night and a very promising start.
		
Click to expand...

Got it on catch up. Just need to watch it before next one.


----------



## Piece (Sep 6, 2019)

Dipping in and out of Wu Assassins. Not bad escapism.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 8, 2019)

I accidentally  Herr flicked      onto the yesterday the channel, really enjoyed watching the old [ pre PC brigade ] slapstick comedy classic
 Allo Allo especially Madonna with the big ???????.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 9, 2019)

Got stuck into Mindhunter last week and god damn it's good. 8 episodes into Season 1 now and loved it. One of the best shows I've seen for a while, the portrayal of Ed Kemper is utterly fascinating, captured him so well.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 9, 2019)

Just started two different series, Copper (2012) on Amazon Prime, enjoyed the first episode and will continue. Then Russion Doll on Netflix, it's a take on Groundhog day, 3 episodes in and quite enjoying it.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 9, 2019)

Finished Killing Eve S2 last night, not bad but maybe just a couple too many plot twists for my liking.


----------



## DRW (Sep 9, 2019)

Being watching a lot of the series about serial killers on the moment on a high number tv channel.

Find them interesting, fascinating(not the brutal aspect of the crime, but the workings of the mind that leads to the crimes and the persons thinking), wish my English had been good enough to have studied psychology or similar at degree and beyond .


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 9, 2019)

DRW said:



			Being watching a lot of the series about serial killers on the moment on a high number tv channel.

Find them interesting, fascinating(not the brutal aspect of the crime, but the workings of the mind that leads to the crimes and the persons thinking), wish my English had been good enough to have studied psychology or similar at degree and beyond .
		
Click to expand...

You'd love Mindhunter. Understanding the psyche of a serial killer, what makes them commit the crimes they do and how they justify it to themselves is basically the concept behind the show, it's based on a book detailing the criminal profiling of a series of serial killers completed by the FBI. It's fascinating viewing.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 9, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			You'd love Mindhunter. Understanding the psyche of a serial killer, what makes them commit the crimes they do and how they justify it to themselves is basically the concept behind the show, it's based on a book detailing the criminal profiling of a series of serial killers completed by the FBI. It's fascinating viewing.
		
Click to expand...

Is that the one where they go around teaching cops the mindset of serial killers?
Watched the first three or four a while ago and was very impressed, need to get back into it.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 9, 2019)

Stumbled across Inside No 9 last night. Not sure what it's all about but immediately reminded me of Tales of the Unexpected. Kind of funny and indeed an unexpected ending.


----------



## DRW (Sep 9, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			You'd love Mindhunter. Understanding the psyche of a serial killer, what makes them commit the crimes they do and how they justify it to themselves is basically the concept behind the show, it's based on a book detailing the criminal profiling of a series of serial killers completed by the FBI. It's fascinating viewing.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the recommendation, will keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 9, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Is that the one where they go around teaching cops the mindset of serial killers?
Watched the first three or four a while ago and was very impressed, need to get back into it.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, so they go around interviewing serial killers to try and understand them and complete a study to see patterns in their behaviour, starting with Ed Kemper. It's so good.


----------



## Big_G (Sep 9, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Stumbled across Inside No 9 last night. Not sure what it's all about but immediately reminded me of Tales of the Unexpected. Kind of funny and indeed an unexpected ending.
		
Click to expand...

Great programme, have watched most of these, the guys from League of Gentlemen certainly have cornered the market in Dark Humour


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 9, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Got stuck into Mindhunter last week and god damn it's good. 8 episodes into Season 1 now and loved it. One of the best shows I've seen for a while, the portrayal of Ed Kemper is utterly fascinating, captured him so well.
		
Click to expand...

Have you watched Unabomber yet Dan? It's a natural follow on from Mindhunter. They came out around the same time last year, unrelated other than the same network but the stories almost follow on. Unabomber is based on a true story of an FBI 'profiler' chasing a serial killer in the 90s

S2 of MH is on my list to get going in the next few weeks


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 9, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Have you watched Unabomber yet Dan? It's a natural follow on from Mindhunter. They came out around the same time last year, unrelated other than the same network but the stories almost follow on. Unabomber is based on a true story of an FBI 'profiler' chasing a serial killer in the 90s

S2 of MH is on my list to get going in the next few weeks
		
Click to expand...

I haven't, but someone at work recommended it to me today actually, so have heard very good things and it's next on my list to watch after Mindhunter


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 9, 2019)

Top boy S3 starts this week on Netflix


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 9, 2019)

Enjoying the return of Peaky Blinders but it's bordering on style over substance especially Polly's character, oh and the Scottish accents are terrible, why have actors who are not good enough to perform a decent accent when there are plenty of good Scottish actors


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 9, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Enjoying the return of Peaky Blinders but it's bordering on style over substance especially Polly's character, oh and the Scottish accents are terrible, why have actors who are not good enough to perform a decent accent when there are plenty of good Scottish actors
		
Click to expand...

It changed in series three into a more American feel show, lots of slow walking through smoke with rock music in the background.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 10, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Enjoying the return of Peaky Blinders but it's bordering on style over substance especially Polly's character, oh and the Scottish accents are terrible, why have actors who are not good enough to perform a decent accent when there are plenty of good Scottish actors
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't get through the first episode of the latest series. Liked it up until this season, but switched it off and deleted from planner, not at all interested in carrying on with it.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 11, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Just started two different series, Copper (2012) on Amazon Prime, enjoyed the first episode and will continue. Then Russion Doll on Netflix, it's a take on Groundhog day, 3 episodes in and quite enjoying it.
		
Click to expand...

Russian Doll was really enjoyable, quite short episodes at 30 mins each but a clever story.

Now on to another Netflix series from Australia - Wanted. First episode set up very well.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 15, 2019)

Unbelievable on Netflix, based on true events in the US were a serial rapist went undetected until 2 female detectives made a link. Brilliant TV.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 15, 2019)

Second episodes of A Confession and A Capture. Confession is bubbling away and keeping the interest going but a Capture is excellent so far - hope it doesnâ€™t going a too overboard. 

Great to see that the second series of Jack Ryan starts soon


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 15, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Unbelievable on Netflix, based on true events in the US were a serial rapist went undetected until 2 female detectives made a link. Brilliant TV.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that mate, gonna give it a try shortly.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 15, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Thanks for that mate, gonna give it a try shortly.
		
Click to expand...

Binge watched last 4 episodes after the Golf, just brilliant, long time since I found myself shouting at characters in a TV programme.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 15, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Enjoying the return of Peaky Blinders but it's bordering on style over substance especially Polly's character, oh and the Scottish accents are terrible, why have actors who are not good enough to perform a decent accent when there are plenty of good Scottish actors
		
Click to expand...

Well the attempts at a Brummie accent have been terrible right from the outset.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 15, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Binge watched last 4 episodes after the Golf, just brilliant, long time since I found myself shouting at characters in a TV programme.
		
Click to expand...

First episode, blimey that's good ðŸ˜®


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 16, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Russian Doll was really enjoyable, quite short episodes at 30 mins each but a clever story.

Now on to another Netflix series from Australia - Wanted. First episode set up very well.
		
Click to expand...

Finished season 1 (only 6 episodes), very good and enjoyable, Onto season 2 now, recommended.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 17, 2019)

I watched the full series of State of the Union, with Chris O'Dowd & Rosamund Pike, last night. Written by Nick Hornby & directed by Steven Frears.

Excellently acted and written.

It's only 10 minutes long, and features the two of them playing a married couple who are going through problems, and they are shown in the pub having a drink just before they go over the road to see their marriage counsellor.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 17, 2019)

Not a series but just watched Pink Floyd Live at Pompeii. Utterly outstanding in such haunting surroundings. 
True genius at work, RIP Rick Wright.


----------



## Slime (Sep 17, 2019)

I'll be watching Piers Morgan interviewing Ronaldo tonight.
I've seen a few of the Morgan interviews and I think he does an excellent job.
I know he's a bit Marmite, but I like him.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 17, 2019)

JamesR said:



			I watched the full series of State of the Union, with Chris O'Dowd & Rosamund Pike, last night. Written by Nick Hornby & directed by Steven Frears.

Excellently acted and written.

It's only 10 minutes long, and features the two of them playing a married couple who are going through problems, and they are shown in the pub having a drink just before they go over the road to see their marriage counsellor.
		
Click to expand...

Good call - thanks. Downloaded and watched three episodes already!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 17, 2019)

Slime said:



			I'll be watching Piers Morgan interviewing Ronaldo tonight.
I've seen a few of the Morgan interviews and I think he does an excellent job.
I know he's a bit Marmite, but I like him.
		
Click to expand...

Marmite ? 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....acked-in-row-over-fake-photos-563510.html?amp

The man is disgrace over his paper publishing fake abuse pictures - one day he might actually apologise for what he did but then he has as much morals as the red top papers he was involved in. 

Disgusting human being


----------



## Slime (Sep 17, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Marmite ?

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.independent.co.uk/news/media/mirror-editor-sacked-in-row-over-fake-photos-563510.html?amp

The man is disgrace over his paper publishing fake abuse pictures - one day he might actually apologise for what he did but then he has as much morals as the red top papers he was involved in.

*Disgusting human being*

Click to expand...

But a very good interviewer, and that's what he was doing tonight.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 18, 2019)

Slime said:



			But a very good interviewer, and that's what he was doing tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. 
He is a bit of a knob,but when it comes to interviewing heâ€™s very good.
The death row ones he did were especially good.


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 18, 2019)

Started the new series of Top Boy on Netflix last night. Not sure how it will compare to the original C4 versions but time will tell.

I also started watching The Rap Game UK on iPlayer, definitely not going to be everyone's cup of tea but I enjoyed the first episode.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 18, 2019)

DeanoMK said:



			Started the new series of Top Boy on Netflix last night. Not sure how it will compare to the original C4 versions but time will tell.

I also started watching The Rap Game UK on iPlayer, definitely not going to be everyone's cup of tea but I enjoyed the first episode.
		
Click to expand...

Top boy is really good,maybe better than the C4 series.


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 18, 2019)

is



Pin-seeker said:



			Top boy is really good,maybe better than the C4 series.
		
Click to expand...

That's good to hear. It threw me that they've got it listed as season 1 on Netflix though!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 18, 2019)

DeanoMK said:



			is

That's good to hear. It threw me that they've got it listed as season 1 on Netflix though!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I was same,wasnâ€™t going to watch it as I thought Iâ€™d seen it.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 18, 2019)

DeanoMK said:



			is

That's good to hear. It threw me that they've got it listed as season 1 on Netflix though!
		
Click to expand...

Previous seasons still on CH4 on demand, I watched them again to get up to speed.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 18, 2019)

The Capture, on BBC1.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 18, 2019)

Just watched the 1st episode of Pennyworth, comedy/drama/crime set in the early 60s, the story of Batman's butler Alfred . 
 Paloma Faith is good in ep 1. 
I hope the rest is as good


----------



## Rooter (Sep 19, 2019)

I just finished 'The I-Land' on netflix. was pretty good!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 19, 2019)

We just finished binge-watching S1 and S2 of _Keeping Faith.  _Good enough - but to be honest I rather enjoyed the soundtrack a bit more than the story itself - which was the usual combination these days of a too clever and/or confusing (for us) plot and often very difficult to hear dialogue - a difficulty compounded at times by most of the cast speaking with a quite strong Welsh accent (bit rich I admit coming from a Glaswegian).  That said I thought Eve Myles was splendid - as was the filming, and south Wales looked rather nice.

Might have a look at I-Land.

The _Keeping Faith_ theme


----------



## Piece (Sep 19, 2019)

Slime said:



			I'll be watching Piers Morgan interviewing Ronaldo tonight.
I've seen a few of the Morgan interviews and I think he does an excellent job.
I know he's a bit Marmite, but I like him.
		
Click to expand...

The interview was decent but wouldn't say it was excellent as most are saying. Ronnie came across extremely well, honest and genuine. It's a shame it was just an hour that he had with him. It could have been longer and covered other subjects (Fergie, Jose, RM, etc.). PM was a little bit fawny I thought.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 19, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We just finished binge-watching S1 and S2 of _Keeping Faith.  _Good enough - but to be honest I rather enjoyed the soundtrack a bit more than the story itself - which was the usual combination these days of a too clever and/or confusing (for us) plot and often very difficult to hear dialogue - a difficulty compounded at times by most of the cast speaking with a quite strong Welsh accent (bit rich I admit coming from a Glaswegian).  That said I thought Eve Myles was splendid - as was the filming, and south Wales looked rather nice.

Might have a look at I-Land.

The _Keeping Faith_ theme







Click to expand...

Can't stand the lead actress (actor-ess!) which put me off BUT that theme tune is an absolute stunner.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 22, 2019)

Sky Arts 40-year series on Quadrophenia.    Cannot believe the state of Toyah and Leslie Ash.  Both look like plastic waxworks that went hideously wrong.  
Great memories and stories on an iconic film.


----------



## Piece (Sep 22, 2019)

Currently on episode 4 of 'Dark' on Netflix. German sci-fi thriller thingy.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 23, 2019)

Piece said:



			Currently on episode 4 of 'Dark' on Netflix. German sci-fi thriller thingy.
		
Click to expand...

Both Seasons really good.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 23, 2019)

I'm 2 into City on the Hill on Sky Atlantic. Not sure yet. A lot of the language and delivery is hard to hear / understand so you have to concentrate but it has the potential to be very good. The cast is excellent so is worth sticking with for a while.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 23, 2019)

Mortimer and Whitehouse fishing, no interest in the fishing but two very funny chaps


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 24, 2019)

Top boy finished, wow, can't wait for the film.
Bosch Series 5 next.


----------



## Slime (Sep 24, 2019)

The new series of Doc Martin starts tomorrow .................................... excellent.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 25, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Unbelievable on Netflix, based on true events in the US were a serial rapist went undetected until 2 female detectives made a link. Brilliant TV.
		
Click to expand...

What a superb drama, if a bit hard to watch at times. The three main female leads (Kaitlyn Dever, Merritt Wever and Toni Collette) are fantastic to watch, in fact the whole team behind the two detectives are good in their own right. Reminds me a bit of True Detective, this show is well worth a watch.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 25, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			What a superb drama, if a bit hard to watch at times. The three main female leads (Kaitlyn Dever, Merritt Wever and Toni Collette) are fantastic to watch, in fact the whole team behind the two detectives are good in their own right. Reminds me a bit of True Detective, this show is well worth a watch.
		
Click to expand...

thanks on the watch list


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 25, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			thanks on the watch list 

Click to expand...

3 episodes in - brilliant - if tough viewing at times.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 25, 2019)

GBBO, what the heck happened last night with those two being kicked off? Shocker . Judges have had a mare.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 25, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			What a superb drama, if a bit hard to watch at times. The three main female leads (Kaitlyn Dever, Merritt Wever and Toni Collette) are fantastic to watch, in fact the whole team behind the two detectives are good in their own right. Reminds me a bit of True Detective, this show is well worth a watch.
		
Click to expand...

I'll 2nd that


----------



## Robin Hood (Sep 25, 2019)

Currently watching Politics live on BBC.
It could get quite juicy today.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 25, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			What a superb drama, if a bit hard to watch at times. The three main female leads (Kaitlyn Dever, Merritt Wever and Toni Collette) are fantastic to watch, in fact the whole team behind the two detectives are good in their own right. Reminds me a bit of True Detective, this show is well worth a watch.
		
Click to expand...

There were rumours of a second series but Netflix has stated there wonâ€™t be.
The true crime drama is certainly an area Netflix tend to do very well.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 30, 2019)

Just finished unbelievable , well acted but a bit too slow for me.
Still on the  right side Goliath S3 starts on prime this Friday ðŸ‘


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 30, 2019)

Just started watching Ep1 of Lodge 49, looks good/interesting so far. Seemingly the lawyer guy from Millions comes into it. 
Anyone watched it  ????


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 30, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			Just finished unbelievable , well acted but a bit too slow for me.
Still on the  right side Goliath S3 starts on prime this Friday ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

We're 5 episodes in and I'd say its anything but slow, absolutely gripping would be my description.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Oct 1, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			The Capture, on BBC1.
		
Click to expand...

We're watching this. God it's driving us mad trying to figure it out.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 1, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Just started watching Ep1 of Lodge 49, looks good/interesting so far. Seemingly the lawyer guy from Millions comes into it.
Anyone watched it  ????
		
Click to expand...

Watched season 1, quite enjoyed it. Didn't realize season 2 was out, can't remember which channel/ stream I watched it on?

Edit: answered my own question 
https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/tv-series-what-are-you-watching.87576/post-1897305


----------



## Piece (Oct 1, 2019)

Watching Another Life on Netflix. Getting quite into it.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 1, 2019)

I watched the first series of Sex Education while I was on holiday. I thought it was really good. Maybe trying a little too hard to be 'modern' with some of the characters, but still a really good portrayal of various teen, and adult, hang-ups and issues.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 1, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Just watched the 1st episode of Pennyworth, comedy/drama/crime set in the early 60s, the story of Batman's butler Alfred .
Paloma Faith is good in ep 1.
I hope the rest is as good
		
Click to expand...

Which channel is that on


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 1, 2019)

Recently started watching Grimm. Easy watching, and donâ€™t mind playing a second episode straight after the first.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 1, 2019)

Just watched tonight's episode of bake off and as always has me wanting to eat, ðŸ˜‚

But is it just me or is Steph quite attractive ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 1, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Just watched tonight's episode of bake off and as always has me wanting to eat, ðŸ˜‚

But is it just me or is Steph quite attractive ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

It's just you ðŸ˜. That fringe is too annoying.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 1, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's just you ðŸ˜. That fringe is too annoying.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was just me ðŸ˜‚.. 
I can see your point it is annoying but there's something I like there, could just be the immense baking skills, she hasnt made anything yet I wouldn't eat. Unlike some of the others in there, the skill level this year seems a little down overall


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 1, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I thought it was just me ðŸ˜‚.. 
I can see your point it is annoying but there's something I like there, could just be the immense baking skills, she hasnt made anything yet I wouldn't eat. Unlike some of the others in there, the skill level this year seems a little down overall
		
Click to expand...

Her and David are the current stand outs this year. They are clear of the rest by some way.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 1, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Which channel is that on
		
Click to expand...

On Epix USA, release date in the UK is 25th Oct 2019 on StarzPlay channel.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 2, 2019)

The new series of Doc Martin


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Oct 3, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			What a superb drama, if a bit hard to watch at times. The three main female leads (Kaitlyn Dever, Merritt Wever and Toni Collette) are fantastic to watch, in fact the whole team behind the two detectives are good in their own right. Reminds me a bit of True Detective, this show is well worth a watch.
		
Click to expand...

 Three episodes in, after recommendations on here, just who told that lady (not Toni) to play the detective like THAT! Dull as ditch water! and most unbelievable.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 3, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			Three episodes in, after recommendations on here, just who told that lady (not Toni) to play the detective like THAT! Dull as ditch water! and most unbelievable.
		
Click to expand...

differing views is all, I really liked her character, thought she played her very well.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 4, 2019)

After a few heavies we've started on _The Good Place_

gentle comedy - but thinking the American-ness of it might start to grate a bit.

But not a lot of brain power required so nothing lost if we quit after a few


----------



## User62651 (Oct 4, 2019)

Started on 'Hannibal' series set pre 'Silence of the Lambs' with Lecter and Will Graham working on grisly crime cases together. Not sure, Mads Mikkelson playing Lecter is pretty good but unknown actor playing Will Graham less so. Jury still out.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 4, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			After a few heavies we've started on _The Good Place_

gentle comedy - but thinking the American-ness of it might start to grate a bit.

But not a lot of brain power required so nothing lost if we quit after a few
		
Click to expand...

First two seasons  are OK, got a bit bored and dropped out in season 3.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 4, 2019)

Just started "Frayed" a new comedy on Sky, quite enjoying it after a couple of episodes. Also watching "The Break" on Netflix, a Belgium detective drama, which I am also enjoying.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 4, 2019)

My daughter asked if I wanted to watch Ru Paul Drag Race UK last night. She is 17, a chance for some father / daughter bonding time, 'Yes' I said. . Wow, that is bad. Not just bad but bad turned up to 11. I am definitely going to be doing something else same time next week, anything else.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 4, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			After a few heavies we've started on _The Good Place_

gentle comedy - but thinking the American-ness of it might start to grate a bit.

But not a lot of brain power required so nothing lost if we quit after a few
		
Click to expand...

Ted Danson back to his best in this, easy watching fun, i loved the non speaking Buddhist monk episode.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 4, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My daughter asked if I wanted to watch Ru Paul Drag Race UK last night. She is 17, a chance for some father / daughter bonding time, 'Yes' I said. . Wow, that is bad. Not just bad but bad turned up to 11. I am definitely going to be doing something else same time next week, anything else.
		
Click to expand...

No sympathy for you tbh mate,no way was that going to be good. 

Thank god we had a boy ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 4, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			No sympathy for you tbh mate,no way was that going to be good. 

Thank god we had a boy ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Hey I was trying to be a good dad ðŸ˜„. My son is now at university, the days of football, cricket, golf, rugby, violent TV shows etc dominating are but a distant memory ðŸ˜¢. I can just about cope with Queer Eye but this was a step too far.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 8, 2019)

Finished Unbelievable earlier, what a banging series.
Big up to PaulDJ for bringing it onto my radar ðŸ™Œ


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 8, 2019)

Finished "The Capture", but found it a little confusing at the end


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 9, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Finished "The Capture", but found it a little confusing at the end
		
Click to expand...

I thought it went a bit downhill after episode 3.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 9, 2019)

Last ever episode of Elementary last night. It's been a solid show for a good number of years. Right to end it but it's had a good run.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 9, 2019)

Goliath Season 3. Billy Bob back at his best, with support from Dennis Quaid, Beau Bridges and Graham Greene, what's not to like. First episode hooked me straight back in.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 9, 2019)

First episode of Zomboat was on last night, it was terrible...but I loved it


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 9, 2019)

Just finished 2nd series of Killing Eve, thought it was really good. Possibly not as good as the 1st series but then again not much is.

Also finished Keeping Faith 2nd series. God that was bad. I quite liked the 1st series but this one was awful. Completely over the top acting from the lead character which would have been 'a bit much' in a soap opera, a different actor playing the same character that was in the 1st series,  the same song being played over and over and over again to try and convey emotion but ended up looking like some 1980s pop video. Wooden acting from her husband (act happy, act sad, act scared, act suspicious, act as if you are going to stab yourself in front of the kids but this time try and change your facial expressions between them) too many one dimensional poorly written characters with not much to do (I think her best friend was literally drinking a glass of wine in every scene she was in, that was all she ever did) and one of those plots that was trying to be clever but just ended up being both dull, cliched and made little sense as you needed to remember relatively obscure plot details from series one and the revels just being copy pasted from other shows. Avoid.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 9, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			Just finished 2nd series of Killing Eve, thought it was really good. Possibly not as good as the 1st series but then again not much is.

Also finished Keeping Faith 2nd series. God that was bad. I quite liked the 1st series but this one was awful. Completely over the top acting from the lead character which would have been 'a bit much' in a soap opera, a different actor playing the same character that was in the 1st series,  the same song being played over and over and over again to try and convey emotion but ended up looking like some 1980s pop video. Wooden acting from her husband (act happy, act sad, act scared, act suspicious, but this time try and change your facial expressions between them) too many one dimensional poorly written characters with not much to do (I think her best friend was literally drinking a glass of wine in every scene she was in, that was all she ever did) and one of those plots that was trying to be clever but just ended up being both dull, cliched and made little sense as you needed to remember relatively obscure plot details from series one and the revels just being copy pasted from other shows. Avoid.
		
Click to expand...

So you weren't keen on it then  I felt much of the same about the first series and in particular the lead actress, whose constant gurning turned me right off, so didn't start Series 2 and glad I didn't.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 9, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			So you weren't keen on it then  I felt much of the same about the first series and in particular the lead actress, whose constant gurning turned me right off, so didn't start Series 2 and glad I didn't.
		
Click to expand...

May be I was mis-remembering the first series. I think at least the 1st series had a plot and narrative, this one was all over the place. And they amped her gurning, crying, screaming in frustration, boxing (there were many many shots of her boxing to indicate that she is frustrated and angry) up to 10. 

It was weird as they just kept repeating the same things over and over again as if every episode exited in isolation. Here's the same sad song with someone walking in slo-mo, check, here's her boxing, check, here's her screaming in frustration, check, here's her having a little cry to herself, check, every bloody episode.   Kind of angry with myself I watched them all the way through, but the wife wanted to watch them so I thought I may as well watch them with her. Big mistake.


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 9, 2019)

First series of Keeping Faith was excellent the second series was less so...

Watch it as we've got to know the area/locations it was filmed in since a friend moved back there on retirement... Beautiful part of the country...

Oh... And, I love the leading lady...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 9, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			First series of Keeping Faith was excellent the second series was less so...

Watch it as we've got to know the area/locations it was filmed in since a friend moved back there on retirement... Beautiful part of the country...

Oh... And, I love the leading lady...
		
Click to expand...

I would agree the scenery was nice. And I liked Eve Myles in Torchwood so may be she is a good actor and it was more of a direction issue. But don't think I'll be watching series 3 if that ever commission it.


----------



## Robin Hood (Oct 9, 2019)

BRASSIC 

Brilliant


----------



## Robin Hood (Oct 9, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My daughter asked if I wanted to watch Ru Paul Drag Race UK last night. She is 17, a chance for some father / daughter bonding time, 'Yes' I said. . Wow, that is bad. Not just bad but bad turned up to 11. I am definitely going to be doing something else same time next week, anything else.
		
Click to expand...

I had a similar experience with "Make up artist of the year"
However it was excellent and I watched the full series ðŸ˜‚ðŸ™€


----------



## Tongo (Oct 9, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			Just finished 2nd series of Killing Eve, thought it was really good. Possibly not as good as the 1st series but then again not much is.

Also finished Keeping Faith 2nd series. God that was bad. I quite liked the 1st series but this one was awful. Completely over the top acting from the lead character which would have been 'a bit much' in a soap opera, a different actor playing the same character that was in the 1st series,  the same song being played over and over and over again to try and convey emotion but ended up looking like some 1980s pop video. Wooden acting from her husband (act happy, act sad, act scared, act suspicious, but this time try and change your facial expressions between them) too many one dimensional poorly written characters with not much to do (I think her best friend was literally drinking a glass of wine in every scene she was in, that was all she ever did) and one of those plots that was trying to be clever but just ended up being both dull, cliched and made little sense as you needed to remember relatively obscure plot details from series one and the revels just being copy pasted from other shows. Avoid.
		
Click to expand...

Personally I thought the second series just seemed to go round in circles. The central plot of the first series, the question of where Evan had gone, was solved so everything in the second series just seemed a bit meh.


----------



## Piece (Oct 10, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			I thought it went a bit downhill after episode 3.
		
Click to expand...

Haven't seen the last episode but agree with PS in that after episode two, my attention wained.


----------



## Piece (Oct 10, 2019)

Piece said:



			Watching Another Life on Netflix. Getting quite into it.
		
Click to expand...

Finished it now. Filed in the not bad category. The final episode set up the second series where hopefully a bit more action happens.


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 10, 2019)

Peaky Blinders...

Become a bit of a parody of itself... But, I still enjoy watching it...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 10, 2019)

A confession - thought it was very well done , enjoyed the series 

The Capture - was excellent until the last 30 mins , shame they manufactured it to ensure a second series, mildly disappointing but the last bit may open up a few twists


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 10, 2019)

I don't know if anyone can confirm but apparently Soprano's is on Amazon Prime now?? I've been wanting to watch that for years but I didn't know it was on there until now, I don't think it used to be. If so that's going top of my list. Never seen it.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Oct 10, 2019)

Superstore. Up to Season 5 now. Takes some getting in to but well worth it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 10, 2019)

3 episodes into Better Than Us on Netflix, a the Russian version of Humans the life like robot series.
Only problem its in Russian with English sub titles, but still enjoyable.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I don't know if anyone can confirm but apparently Soprano's is on Amazon Prime now?? I've been wanting to watch that for years but I didn't know it was on there until now, I don't think it used to be. If so that's going top of my list. Never seen it.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if itâ€™s on Amazon,but you are in for a treat,best thing thatâ€™s EVER been on tv.


----------



## chellie (Oct 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I don't know if anyone can confirm but apparently Soprano's is on Amazon Prime now?? I've been wanting to watch that for years but I didn't know it was on there until now, I don't think it used to be. If so that's going top of my list. Never seen it.
		
Click to expand...


A fabulous series. Binge watching TV at it's best.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 10, 2019)

Watched the first episode of Motherland, laughed a lot.


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 11, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I don't know if anyone can confirm but apparently Soprano's is on Amazon Prime now?? I've been wanting to watch that for years but I didn't know it was on there until now, I don't think it used to be. If so that's going top of my list. Never seen it.
		
Click to expand...

Not as part of its 'package'... You can buy episodes/season's from their platform...


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 11, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Not as part of its 'package'... You can buy episodes/season's from their platform...
		
Click to expand...

Ah ok. Disappointing. Maybe I'll ask around if anyone still has them on DVD.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 11, 2019)

Watching a load of back episodes of Dave Gorman's Modern Life is Goodish on UKTV Play. Not in your face funny but very clever in the way it is written and very humorous. The Found Poem's are fantastic.


----------



## Midnight (Oct 11, 2019)

JamesR said:



			First episode of Zomboat was on last night, it was terrible...but I loved it 

Click to expand...

Just watched this, and it is absolutely crap but I can't wait till the next episode. Its so bad it could become a cult classic. ðŸ‘ðŸ¾ðŸ‘ðŸ¾


----------



## Midnight (Oct 11, 2019)

Just on series 1 ep 7 of Narcos, really enjoying it.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 11, 2019)

Midnight said:



			Just on series 1 ep 7 of Narcos, really enjoying it.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely top quality TV, up there with The Wire as the best ever TV series.
I envy you that you're getting to watch it without seeing it before.
Puta ðŸ¤£


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 12, 2019)

Well worth watching the first 15 minutes of Celebrity X Factor then turning it off, never to return. To see the faces of the "celebrities" when other "celebrities" came in and it was clear most didn't have a flipping clue who the others were. Celebrities - my ass!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 12, 2019)

Really enjoyed Scarborough. Benidorm set on the east coast.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 12, 2019)

And The Dog House. If you have a dog it will bring you to tears at least 3 times each week.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 12, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Well worth watching the first 15 minutes of Celebrity X Factor then turning it off, never to return. To see the faces of the "celebrities" when other "celebrities" came in and it was clear most didn't have a flipping clue who the others were. Celebrities - my ass!
		
Click to expand...

Then you missed Jenny the Vixen from the Chase singing a Queen song


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 13, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			And The Dog House. If you have a dog or will bring you to tears at least 3 times each week.
		
Click to expand...

I want to rescue them all and therefore have never visited Woodgreen despite it being a 20 minute drive away!


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 13, 2019)

Finished Goliath s3 last night, a bit weird mid series and an ok watch, not as good as the first two imo.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 13, 2019)

Latest series of Spiral - brilliant


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 14, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			Finished Goliath s3 last night, a bit weird mid series and an ok watch, not as good as the first two imo.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, it was a bit out there, and not as good as the first two. Still enjoyed it, but it seemed it was a disjointed way to wrap up the character.


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 14, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			Finished Goliath s3 last night, a bit weird mid series and an ok watch, not as good as the first two imo.
		
Click to expand...

Watched the first two episodes and abandoned...
Might return to finish series when winter arrives but truthfully hope something better engages me and I don't have to bother...


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Oct 14, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			Watched the first episode of Motherland, laughed a lot.
		
Click to expand...

About time someone else on here has found this!!!! Utterly brilliant !!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 15, 2019)

Watched the first episode of The Dublin Murders - another series starts of very well if not a bit mind boggling


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Watched the first episode of The Dublin Murders - another series starts of very well if not a bit mind boggling
		
Click to expand...

I just watched the first two .
Apart from them both Having different identities before becoming cops I havnt got a clue whatâ€™s going on.
The sound seems muted I canâ€™t understand most of what they are saying.


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 15, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			I just watched the first two .
Apart from them both Having different identities before becoming cops I havnt got a clue whatâ€™s going on.
The sound seems muted I canâ€™t understand most of what they are saying.
		
Click to expand...

I just watched the first two episodes too, the sound is annoying it's hard to make out sometimes but intriguing start.


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 16, 2019)

Looking for something new to watch, picked Unabomber, first episode seems ok.


----------



## Midnight (Oct 17, 2019)

Just started watching V on Forces TV, there replying the series. Also from Wednesday 2100 Miami Vice is repeated. ðŸ‘ðŸ¾ðŸ‘ðŸ¾


----------



## Wolf (Oct 18, 2019)

Pennyworth. Nearly done the whole season 1 in a day. The back story of Alfred Pennyworth (Batman's butler). Its quite dark in places very much DC comic like and all very British cast, quite enjoying it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 18, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Pennyworth. Nearly done the whole season 1 in a day. The back story of Alfred Pennyworth (Batman's butler). Its quite dark in places very much DC comic like and all very British cast, quite enjoying it.
		
Click to expand...

I thought Paloma Faith was brilliant


----------



## Wolf (Oct 18, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			I thought Paloma Faith was brilliant 

Click to expand...

I think Jack Bannon as the lead has been brilliant and agreed Paloma Faith as Bet Sykes superb acting


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 18, 2019)

Is there another series being made ?


----------



## Wolf (Oct 18, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Is there another series being made ?
		
Click to expand...

From reports I saw today there should be a 2nd season around July next year. It is meant to tie up what happens at the end of final episode of season 1, the links between Thomas & Martha, the Sykes sisters future and potential movement of Alfred to the USA


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 18, 2019)

I love you,now die. 
ðŸ¤¯


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 18, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			I love you,now die.
ðŸ¤¯
		
Click to expand...

Me or Wolf ?


----------



## Tongo (Oct 19, 2019)

Watched the first two episodes of the Capture on iplayer. An intriguing start and seems promising thus far.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 19, 2019)

Watched three episodes of tonight Giri/Haji - great stuff.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 20, 2019)

Finished season 2 of The Break (La Treve), enjoyed it.

Also watched and finished a very good comedy on Netflix â€œLiving with Yourselfâ€, starring Paul Rudd, who gives an excellent performance. Well worth a watch.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 20, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Me or Wolf ? 

Click to expand...

Obviously Wolf.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Oct 22, 2019)

Modern Love. Different stories each episode. Watched four of them last night. The first was a bit slow but next three are top notch, and with top actors in them!!!!! Anne Hathaway is brilliant in her one.


----------



## Piece (Oct 22, 2019)

Tongo said:



			Watched the first two episodes of the Capture on iplayer. An intriguing start and seems promising thus far.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, in my view, you've watched the best two episodes. Collapses like an England top order after that for me.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 22, 2019)

Piece said:



			Unfortunately, in my view, you've watched the best two episodes. Collapses like a England top order after that for me.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it well worth watching


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 22, 2019)

OK just discovered how good Peaky Blinders is.  Now in full binge mode.


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 22, 2019)

Just finished S1 True detective s, excellent ðŸ‘


----------



## Wolf (Oct 23, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Obviously Wolf.
		
Click to expand...

Are you my ex Mrs because she says that a lotðŸ˜‚


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 24, 2019)

rulefan said:



			Watched three episodes of tonight Giri/Haji - great stuff.
		
Click to expand...

First episode last night, very promising, enjoyed it.


----------



## lobthewedge (Oct 24, 2019)

Finished initial series of The Boys on amazon last night, really enjoyed it and glad to hear a 2nd series is under way.


----------



## Lazkir (Oct 24, 2019)

Re-watching The Wire.

Still awesome!


----------



## Dando (Oct 24, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			Just finished S1 True detective s, excellent ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Is that the one with the incredibly well put together Alexandra deddario?


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 24, 2019)

Dando said:



			Is that the one with the incredibly well put together Alexandra deddario?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 24, 2019)

The Troubles - A Secret History.
7 part investigation/documentary on BBC4 about NI.
Very good piece of journalism, looks at all sides of the conflict and claims to uncover some unknown information.


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2019)

I've just seen last night's Doc Martin.
Absolutely superb TV.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 25, 2019)

Ch4 last night The Accident ,new four parter looking good so far.


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 25, 2019)

True detective S2, not so good.
Not sure I'll bother with s3.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 26, 2019)

Just started the Netflix comedy " Living with Yourself " quite funny so far about cloning .


----------



## Tongo (Oct 26, 2019)

Piece said:



			Unfortunately, in my view, you've watched the best two episodes. Collapses like an England top order after that for me.
		
Click to expand...

Just finished watching the series. I thought it was pretty good to be honest. Looks like its been set up for a second series though.


----------



## Lazkir (Oct 26, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Just started the Netflix comedy " Living with Yourself " quite funny so far about cloning .
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't get into it myself, too predictable and too cliched for my taste. The wife enjoyed it though.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 26, 2019)

Lazkir said:



			Couldn't get into it myself, too predictable and too cliched for my taste. The wife enjoyed it though.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the Chinese guys in Ep1 were hilarious.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 26, 2019)

Fleabag - probably been mentioned on here but as ever I'm late to the party. Binge watched Series 1 on Prime and then they wanted me to pay for Series 2. Then realised it was on BBC1!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 26, 2019)

Currently watching a great documentary on BT Sport about the Palace team Venables built and their rise to Division 1. Really good and the whole BT Films series is really top drawer


----------



## JamesR (Oct 26, 2019)

Dadâ€™s Army boxset ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 26, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Fleabag - probably been mentioned on here but as ever I'm late to the party. Binge watched Series 1 on Prime and then they wanted me to pay for Series 2. Then realised it was on BBC1!
		
Click to expand...

winner winner


AmandaJR said:



			Fleabag - probably been mentioned on here but as ever I'm late to the party. Binge watched Series 1 on Prime and then they wanted me to pay for Series 2. Then realised it was on BBC1!
		
Click to expand...

Good thing about being late to the party is,you can smash them all in 2days ðŸ˜‰.
I didnâ€™t because Iâ€™ve got a life ðŸ˜†



Honest.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 26, 2019)

Catching Britain's killers - the crimes that changed us.  

3 episodes

The birth of DNA evidence 
Double jeopardy 
Police interview practice 


On the bbc iplayer.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 29, 2019)

Seven Worlds One Planet

Extraordinary television, the lengths the film crews go to film these series is outstanding 

Attenborough is a television god 

Another amazing television program


----------



## Piece (Oct 29, 2019)

Stuff I'm watching:

Blacklist
Watchmen
The Affair
Raising Dion


----------



## Wolf (Oct 29, 2019)

Piece said:



			Stuff I'm watching:

Blacklist
*Watchmen*
The Affair
Raising Dion
		
Click to expand...

Any good? keep seeing it on catch up but not got round to trying it yet. 

Last night watched Britain's Biggest warship the 1st in a 3 part documentay about HMS Queen Elizabeth the new aircraft carrier and part of the new lightning force, really good watch and interesting the navy still only allocated to Â£3.21 per day, per person for 3 meals.


----------



## Piece (Oct 29, 2019)

Wolf said:



*Any good? keep seeing it on catch up but not got round to trying it yet.*

Last night watched Britain's Biggest warship the 1st in a 3 part documentay about HMS Queen Elizabeth the new aircraft carrier and part of the new lightning force, really good watch and interesting the navy still only allocated to Â£3.21 per day, per person for 3 meals.
		
Click to expand...

I think so. What I mean it is quite surreal, bizarre, etc. so I'm not hooked yet, with plenty of "what's going on" moments. But it's very well done and lots of mileage yet.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 29, 2019)

Piece said:



			Stuff I'm watching:

Blacklist
Watchmen
The Affair
Raising Dion
		
Click to expand...

Love the Blacklist. Redington is one of the great anti-heroes


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 29, 2019)

I've just started watching -The Kominsky Method series on Netflix, Staring Michael Douglas, Allan Arkin and Sarah Baker, easy laid back watching , Ep 1 looking very good so far.
  Ep 2/3 even better, so many big stars making appearances.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 30, 2019)

Guilt......unsure if it is Scotland only but it is a superb dark comedy, on a decent budget too.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 30, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			I've just started watching -The Kominsky Method series on Netflix, Staring Michael Douglas, Allan Arkin and Sarah Baker, easy laid back watching , Ep 1 looking very good so far.
  Ep 2/3 even better, so many big stars making appearances.
		
Click to expand...

Liked it a lot, just waiting for Mrs Wedge to get back from Japan so we can start season2


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 30, 2019)

Whilst Mrs Wedge is away, I get more chance to watch some of the foreign drama onNetflix. Very much enjoying "Border Town", a detective/ police drama from Finland.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 30, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Whilst Mrs Wedge is away, I get more chance to watch some of the foreign drama onNetflix. Very much enjoying "Border Town", a detective/ police drama from Finland.
		
Click to expand...

Try Der Pass on Sky Atlantic if you enjoy a bit of subtitled foreign detective drama. Thanks for the tip about Border Town


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 30, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			winner winner


Good thing about being late to the party is,you can smash them all in 2days ðŸ˜‰.
I didnâ€™t because Iâ€™ve got a life ðŸ˜†



Honest.
		
Click to expand...

Finished it - sad :-( When I really really like a series I kind of hang on to the last episode to savour it and avoid the time when it's finished!


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 31, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			I've just started watching -The Kominsky Method series on Netflix, Staring Michael Douglas, Allan Arkin and Sarah Baker, easy laid back watching , Ep 1 looking very good so far.
  Ep 2/3 even better, so many big stars making appearances.
		
Click to expand...

Update- so funny especially for us in our twilight years


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 31, 2019)

Just watched the first 2 Episodes of Top Boy, enjoyed them and will stick with it.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 31, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Try Der Pass on Sky Atlantic if you enjoy a bit of subtitled foreign detective drama. Thanks for the tip about Border Town 

Click to expand...

I've got Der Pass taped so look forward to that


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 1, 2019)

We saw the first 2 episodes of the new Jack Ryan series on Amazon last night. A strong start, looking forward to the rest of it.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 1, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We saw the first 2 episodes of the new Jack Ryan series on Amazon last night. A strong start, looking forward to the rest of it.
		
Click to expand...

Is that season 2. Watched the first one and really enjoyed it


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 1, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Is that season 2. Watched the first one and really enjoyed it
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is. It has just been released.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 1, 2019)

Frayed from Sky One on Box Sets...not brilliant as such but kinda funny and sticking with it.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 3, 2019)

Binge watched Band of Brothers on the flight home earlier.
It's good, very good, I enjoyed every episode.


----------



## Slime (Nov 3, 2019)

His Dark Materials. New 8 part epic/drama on BBC1.
20 minutes in and I'm nearly done.



I'd love to be able to talk to my dog, however.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Nov 4, 2019)

Just finished Outside Edge (ITV  80's) Brilliant! Then dropped on to MOTHERLAND. First two of second series watched. Big fan !!!!


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 4, 2019)

Did anybody else see Giri Haji through to the end? Or, was it just me?

Thought it quite good but an inconclusive ending...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 4, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Did anybody else see Giri Haji through to the end? Or, was it just me?

Thought it quite good but an inconclusive ending...
		
Click to expand...

I'm only three down so please no spoilers (you haven't but just in case anyone is tempted....)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 4, 2019)

Slime said:



			His Dark Materials. New 8 part epic/drama on BBC1.
20 minutes in and I'm nearly done.



I'd love to be able to talk to my dog, however.
		
Click to expand...

I stuck with it but it left me cold. I will give it another episode but it needs to grab me quickly next week.

On a similar note, we ended up chatting during the programme about what animal we would have alongside us. My daughter went for a St Bernard, she went for the cuddles, but I went Red Panda. A good compromise I thought of size, agility and cuteness. It would be fun to have chats with animals but at that point we presumably would look at them in a completely different way? Perhaps the fact we had that chat during the programme says a great deal about the programme itself


----------



## Rooter (Nov 4, 2019)

Finally started watching 'Manifest' on demand from sky last night, 4 episodes back to back and we are hooked! Its a bit silly, but an easy yet intriguing watch!


----------



## Slime (Nov 4, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



*I stuck with it but it left me cold. I will give it another episode but it needs to grab me quickly next week.*

On a similar note, we ended up chatting during the programme about what animal we would have alongside us. My daughter went for a St Bernard, she went for the cuddles, but I went Red Panda. A good compromise I thought of size, agility and cuteness. It would be fun to have chats with animals but at that point we presumably would look at them in a completely different way? Perhaps the fact we had that chat during the programme says a great deal about the programme itself 

Click to expand...

I feel exactly the same.
The animal I'd have as a companion would be a honey badger, (or velociraptor if we can have extinct ones)!


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Slime said:



			His Dark Materials. New 8 part epic/drama on BBC1.
20 minutes in and I'm nearly done.



I'd love to be able to talk to my dog, however.
		
Click to expand...

I must admit me and the wife talk through the dog quite often


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Rooter said:



			Finally started watching 'Manifest' on demand from sky last night, 4 episodes back to back and we are hooked! Its a bit silly, but an easy yet intriguing watch!
		
Click to expand...

Don't get too attached to it.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 4, 2019)

After a weekend of nights I've finished Jack Ryan and got up to season 5 of Power. 

Need a new series soon as won't take long to polish off Power.


----------



## IanM (Nov 4, 2019)

Watched "His Dark Materials" last night.... seems like a Harry Potter Wannabe for blokes without girlfriends!    (I think the books passed me by) 

Watched the whole season of Manifest and kept asking ourselves why!  (is there another series coming?)

Watched "Frayed"....... Both utter rubbish and very funny at random!!


----------



## Midnight (Nov 4, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Don't get too attached to it.

Click to expand...

I think it has been renewed for 2nd series.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 5, 2019)

Having just watched the second episode of Guilt I would give it a big shout out.
Best drama the BBC have done for yonks. Exciting and hilarious at the same time.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 5, 2019)

Three episodes into Watchmen and it's as superb as I'd hoped. Dark and simmering with just the right amount of references to the graphic novel and film.


----------



## Dando (Nov 5, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Three episodes into Watchmen and it's as superb as I'd hoped. Dark and simmering with just the right amount of references to the graphic novel and film.
		
Click to expand...

I've watched the first 2 episodes and really struggling to get into it - would it help if I had watched the film/read the book?


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 5, 2019)

Pain, Puss & Poison.  The kind of programme I enjoy.  Fascinating to watch.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 5, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Guilt......unsure if it is Scotland only but it is a superb dark comedy, on a decent budget too.
		
Click to expand...

watching in Surrey - though it seems Surrey is a weird unrepresentative part of England that spends all of it's time on XR marches so little time for watching TV 

Enjoyed 1st Ep so will watch 2nd.  Darkly amusing indeed.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 5, 2019)

Dando said:



			I've watched the first 2 episodes and really struggling to get into it - would it help if I had watched the film/read the book?
		
Click to expand...

Snap!  Think I'll go back and watch back-to-back.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 5, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I stuck with it but it left me cold. I will give it another episode but it needs to grab me quickly next week.

On a similar note, we ended up chatting during the programme about what animal we would have alongside us. My daughter went for a St Bernard, she went for the cuddles, but I went Red Panda. A good compromise I thought of size, agility and cuteness. It would be fun to have chats with animals but at that point we presumably would look at them in a completely different way? Perhaps the fact we had that chat during the programme says a great deal about the programme itself 

Click to expand...

We tried watching it last night - but both kept dozing off (could just be an age thing).  Will try watching that 1st Ep. again.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 5, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Three episodes into Watchmen and it's as superb as I'd hoped. Dark and simmering with just the right amount of references to the graphic novel and film.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, you start to understand it at the end of the 2nd episode.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 5, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			After a weekend of nights I've finished *Jack Ryan* and got up to season 5 of Power.

Need a new series soon as won't take long to polish off Power.
		
Click to expand...

Loved season 1, thought I'd watch episode 1 of season 2 today, I've ended up binge watching 5 episodes back to back. Brilliant series will try and finish it off before the weekend


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 5, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Loved season 1, thought I'd watch episode 1 of season 2 today, I've ended up binge watching 5 episodes back to back. Brilliant series will try and finish it off before the weekend
		
Click to expand...

I got through all of it Saturday night whilst nursing a post rugby hangover..... 

I really like that it's not all guns.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 5, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I got through all of it Saturday night whilst nursing a post rugby hangover.....

I really like that it's not all guns.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I like about it, it plays out more like a thriller than a gung ho yanks shooting everything action flick


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 6, 2019)

Dando said:



			I've watched the first 2 episodes and really struggling to get into it - would it help if I had watched the film/read the book?
		
Click to expand...

Definitely. There are constant references to the previous story and some of the characters return. The film is superb in its own right. The trailer alone still gives me the tingles.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 6, 2019)

I know most have seen it but started on Better Call Saul. Really like it, better paced than Breaking Bad that could be slow for episodes at a time. Currently on Gardening leave so only watched 34 episodes over the last few days. Only 6 to go


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 7, 2019)

GB72 said:



			I know most have seen it but started on Better Call Saul. Really like it, better paced than Breaking Bad that could be slow for episodes at a time. Currently on Gardening leave so only watched 34 episodes over the last few days. Only 6 to go
		
Click to expand...

We watched like the first two episodes of that and thought it was dull. Not a patch on BB. We didn't bother with any more.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 7, 2019)

We have started on the second series of Derry Girls. Very funny.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 7, 2019)

Finished the last ever episode of The Affair which I've always really enjoyed. Sad it's over but the better series know when it's time.


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 7, 2019)

Just done the Capture over 3 nights.

Very good if you are in to conspiracy thrillers

I have been watching Manifest every week but finding it a bit samey 

Watched the first half of the 1st episode of Watchmen and went no further.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 7, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Try Der Pass on Sky Atlantic if you enjoy a bit of subtitled foreign detective drama. Thanks for the tip about Border Town 

Click to expand...

Currently half way through Deadwind on Netflix. Another Finnish detective drama - what can I say Scandi-noir is pretty good viewing. It's not as good as Border Town (which has a 3rd season out shortly), but it's still enjoyable.


----------



## Lazkir (Nov 7, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We have started on the second series of Derry Girls. Very funny.
		
Click to expand...

On what channel? I can't find it on Netflix UK.


----------



## Piece (Nov 7, 2019)

Trying Hanna on Amazon Prime


----------



## GB72 (Nov 8, 2019)

Started season 2 of Jack Ryan and really enjoying it. Sadly only 8 episodes so already planning the next series to binge watch


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 8, 2019)

Lazkir said:



			On what channel? I can't find it on Netflix UK.
		
Click to expand...

You can get it on All4. I have the app on my phone, free, and then Cast it to our TV. If your TV is modern enough then you might not have to cast.

Hopefully you know what casting is, I can explain if you need.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 8, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Started season 2 of Jack Ryan and really enjoying it. Sadly only 8 episodes so already planning the next series to binge watch
		
Click to expand...

I finished it in 2 days, really enjoyed it and think it's well worth another season, like you now trying to figure out what box set next


----------



## GB72 (Nov 8, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I finished it in 2 days, really enjoyed it and think it's well worth another season, like you now trying to figure out what box set next
		
Click to expand...

Let me know if you find anything. On gardening leave and bored to tears. Watching a series a day at times


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 8, 2019)

Giri/Haji English Japanese series on the beeb .
B
Not bad so far ,


----------



## Lazkir (Nov 8, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You can get it on All4. I have the app on my phone, free, and then Cast it to our TV. If your TV is modern enough then you might not have to cast.

Hopefully you know what casting is, I can explain if you need.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks, will watch on there, my TV has the app built in.
Some of the blurb I've seen says that season 2 is out now on Netflix... no it bloody isn't!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 8, 2019)

Lazkir said:



			Thanks, will watch on there, my TV has the app built in.
Some of the blurb I've seen says that season 2 is out now on Netflix... no it bloody isn't!
		
Click to expand...

I've a feeling it might be on Amazon but you have to pay for it, it's not covered by Prime. It's definitely not on Netflix. 

The first episode is a doozer, a trip for catholic and protestant school kids to encourage peace.


----------



## chellie (Nov 8, 2019)

There have been some cracking foreign series on All4 Walter Presents. Mind you some crap ones as well.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 9, 2019)

Bloody loving The Wine Show on Amazon Prime.  Caught the second series when it was on Channel 5 I think but missed most of the 1st series, so great to catch up.


----------



## chellie (Nov 9, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Currently half way through Deadwind on Netflix. Another Finnish detective drama - what can I say Scandi-noir is pretty good viewing. It's not as good as Border Town (which has a 3rd season out shortly), but it's still enjoyable.
		
Click to expand...

Settled down to watch Deadwind last night after seeing your post to discover we've already watched it Already seen Border Town as well.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 9, 2019)

Second series of "The End of The...World" (daren't put the actual title or I'll get infracted)! Really enjoyed the first series and so far so good on this one.


----------



## chellie (Nov 9, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Second series of "The End of The...World" (daren't put the actual title or I'll get infracted)! Really enjoyed the first series and so far so good on this one.
		
Click to expand...

That's my viewing for tomorrow night when HID is out.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 9, 2019)

Masterchef the Professionals, I love it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 9, 2019)

Just started watching " Travellers " a sci-fi series  on Netflix, looks interesting so far .


----------



## sam85 (Nov 12, 2019)

Watched "I love you, now die". I had read an article online so knew the the story but having watched the programme I'm not sure how I feel. Heartbreaking for everyone involved.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 14, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Currently half way through Deadwind on Netflix. Another Finnish detective drama - what can I say Scandi-noir is pretty good viewing. It's not as good as Border Town (which has a 3rd season out shortly), but it's still enjoyable.
		
Click to expand...

Cracking tip. 4 episodes in and loving it.


----------



## Grant85 (Nov 14, 2019)

Started watching the Loudest Voice on Sky box sets. 

It's about the guy who headed up Fox News when it started broadcasting around 20 years ago. 1st episode was quite interesting about the stages from conception up to 1st broadcast, but watched the 2nd episode last night and it was so slow. Really not an hours worth of storyline and completely lost interest.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 14, 2019)

Watched Ep1 of Gold Digger as Mrs Hogie fancied it.  Hmmm.  Not sure I'll bother but I might be required to sit and watch as the lead actress and the marital/relationship status of her character are uncannily similar to that of a very good friend of ours


----------



## Piece (Nov 16, 2019)

Finished The Affair. Last few episodes were very good and a decent closure IMHO.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 17, 2019)

Just watched Episodes 1 & 2 of The Mandalorian, so far I'm really not sold on it it's just not getting anywhere and the sorry so far doesn't make any sense with the rest of the Star Wars universe. Will have to give it a couple more episodes to see what's meant to pan out


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 17, 2019)

The disappearance of Susan Cox Powell. 
Very sad & extremely weird. 
some good things on Sky Crime.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 17, 2019)

Piece said:



			Finished The Affair. Last few episodes were very good and a decent closure IMHO.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed - although an old Noah was a bit weird looking! Nice to think he and Helen lived out their days together.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 18, 2019)

I enjoyed War of the Worlds last night. It would probably have been even better if I could have seen it more clearly. Presumably they used the same lighting rig as for the Game of Thrones battle episodes. Hopefully next week will be a little lighter.


----------



## Kennysarmy (Nov 18, 2019)

Enjoyed "One of us" on Netflix over the weekend.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b07r26py


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 18, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I enjoyed War of the Worlds last night. It would probably have been even better if I could have seen it more clearly. Presumably they used the same lighting rig as for the Game of Thrones battle episodes. Hopefully next week will be a little lighter.
		
Click to expand...

Yup - enjoyed WotW.  Good SFX - though the large house timbers under which George was buried did seem to be moved very easily by him...

Meanwhile I am not watching _His Dark Materials_ 'live' - but will binge watch one dark wet evening to see if I can get into it better.


----------



## Piece (Nov 18, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Agreed - although an old Noah was a bit weird looking! Nice to think he and Helen lived out their days together.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, his teeth and eyes were too white!


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 19, 2019)

The Devil Next Door on Netflix, a true war crime trial documentary.
Edit warning= this is not for the squeamish, lots of explicit pictures from concentration camps


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 19, 2019)

Watchmen - I'm not sure I fully understand the hero / anti hero thing going on but so far I'm enjoying it. No spoiler but for those who have seen it I thought it was a great shame that we lost person X so early. They looked a really great character (hopefully that is vague enough not to be a spoiler but I think will be clear to those who have seen it)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 19, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Watchmen - I'm not sure I fully understand the hero / anti hero thing going on but so far I'm enjoying it. No spoiler but for those who have seen it I thought it was a great shame that we lost person X so early. They looked a really great character (hopefully that is vague enough not to be a spoiler but I think will be clear to those who have seen it)
		
Click to expand...

About to do a bit of catch-up.

Too much TV at the moment - pity my Nrs seems to go for the 'relationship/mystery' type ones.  An occasional one is fine - so quite enjoyed 'Keeping Faith', but have abandoned 'Gold Digger' to her.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 19, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I enjoyed War of the Worlds last night. It would probably have been even better if I could have seen it more clearly. Presumably they used the same lighting rig as for the Game of Thrones battle episodes. Hopefully next week will be a little lighter.
		
Click to expand...

Looking good so far ,now where is my cd of Jeff Wayne's war of the world's


----------



## bobmac (Nov 19, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Looking good so far ,now where is my cd of Jeff Wayne's war of the world's
		
Click to expand...

Spoiler alert ........
The martians don't win.

I'm wondering what's going to happen with Doc Martin.
Will he end up working for Al Large washing glasses?
I guess we'll find out tomorrow


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 19, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Spoiler alert ........
The martians don't win.

I'm wondering what's going to happen with Doc Martin.
Will he end up working for Al Large washing glasses?
*I guess we'll find out tomorrow*

Click to expand...

Series has finished - have to wait until next one


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 21, 2019)

Another fan of "War of the Worlds" here.   I think we all have ingrained images of the story thanks to the Jeff Wynne epic music that anything seems strange.  But it is set at the right time in the right place and the first episode was a real good taste of things to come.    Excellent programming.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 21, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Spoiler alert ........
The martians don't win.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently in episode four they ask for a second referendum on that original result.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 21, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Series has finished - have to wait until next one
		
Click to expand...

Bummer, you're right.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 21, 2019)

New series of Rick and Morty started last night on E4! Probably wasn't a classic but still very good, on par with the usual quality. 

I'm not sure I can get used to waiting a week for an episode like the old days though.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 21, 2019)

Just starting season 2 of SEAL team, I binged watched 22 Episodes of season 1 in 3 days, its decent entertainment and unlike other military programmes of recent years the story follows throughout the series which keeps you wondering what's next.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 21, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Just starting season 2 of SEAL team, I binged watched 22 Episodes of season 1 in 3 days, its decent entertainment and unlike other military programmes of recent years the story follows throughout the series which keeps you wondering what's next.
		
Click to expand...

I gave up on this. Have binned off SWAT as well.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 21, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I gave up on this. Have binned off SWAT as well.
		
Click to expand...

How far in did you get with it. I'm about 6 episodes into Season 2 and it's not outstanding as its very typical American but I'm happy watching it as something that is better than daytime guff.. As for SWAT couldn't get into it at all


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 21, 2019)

I think I watched about 2/3 of season 1. It was ok, but I just found I went a few weeks without watching it, and then just deleted what was left.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 24, 2019)

Gordon Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares, the episode currently on 4seven about the ABC Bistro. Oh my lord, it's hilarious ðŸ¤£


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 24, 2019)

I'm a bit embarrassed to say this, but  I'm enjoying- Dolly Parton's Heartstrings  new series on Netflix.
 A different story each episode, loosely based on one of her song titles.
 Soppy American type stuff, OK depending in what mood you're in,  she doesn't sing in it too much after the 1st 2 episodes


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 25, 2019)

War of the Worlds, ep2. What a major disappointment. They kept mixing up time lines and I really dislike that. Not sure the survivors we are seeing are particularly likeable either so I am not caring about them.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 25, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			War of the Worlds, ep2. What a major disappointment. They kept mixing up time lines and I really dislike that. Not sure the survivors we are seeing are particularly likeable either so I am not caring about them.
		
Click to expand...

It took me until right near the end to figure out that we were seeing some of it in the future. I was very confused as to who the woman was and how come the kids comic portrayed the invasion so accurately!


----------



## Tongo (Nov 25, 2019)

We've watched the first two episodes of Innocent on catch up. So far, so good; looking forward to the last two episodes.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 25, 2019)

Well - we watched the four episodes of Catherine the Great on Sky Atlantic.  Great cast (inc. Helen Mirren, Gina McKee and Rory Kinnear) and looks fabulous.

But what a complete and utter load of tosh - worse thing we've watched in yonks.  Watched two then thought we might as well watch 3rd ep. to see if it could get better. It's didn't.   But then we only had one to watch so we did last night.

What Mirren was doing as someone in her mid 70s (and looking beautiful) playing the part of someone who was in her mid-30s - and having sexual relationships with men that age and younger.  But don't let that put you off if you want to four hours of lavish costumes and sets; fabulous Russian palaces, and frankly hilarious and largely extraneous rumpy-pumpy.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 25, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Well - we watched the four episodes of Catherine the Great on Sky Atlantic.  Great cast (inc. Helen Mirren, Gina McKee and Rory Kinnear) and looks fabulous.

But what a complete and utter load of tosh - worse thing we've watched in yonks.  Watched two then thought we might as well watch 3rd ep. to see if it could get better. It's didn't.   But then we only had one to watch so we did last night.

What Mirren was doing as someone in her mid 70s (and looking beautiful) playing the part of someone who was in her mid-30s - and having sexual relationships with men that age and younger.  But don't let that put you off if you want to four hours of lavish costumes and sets; fabulous Russian palaces, and frankly hilarious and largely extraneous rumpy-pumpy.
		
Click to expand...

Well done on getting past ep 2. I gave up at that point, utter rubbish. Major ego trip for Helen Mirren, ridiculous bit of casting.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 25, 2019)

Watched the first 3 episodes of Jack Ryan Season 2 , thoroughly enjoying it


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 25, 2019)

Finished Jack Ryan S2 last nigth, found the last episode totally unbelievable.


----------



## Piece (Nov 25, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			War of the Worlds, ep2. What a major disappointment. They kept mixing up time lines and I really dislike that. Not sure the survivors we are seeing are particularly likeable either so I am not caring about them.
		
Click to expand...

With you. I've only seen episode one and at the end when they did the future bit, I let out a sigh, thinking it's one of the 'those' dramas.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 25, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			Finished Jack Ryan S2 last nigth, found the last episode totally unbelievable.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair considering how well season 1 ended and then all the build up in season 2  was expecting a good end but alas the ending was more than a  little far fetched


----------



## GB72 (Nov 25, 2019)

Wolf said:



			To be fair considering how well season 1 ended and then all the build up in season 2  was expecting a good end but alas the ending was more than a  little far fetched
		
Click to expand...

Agree but that is pretty much the same with Tom Clancy's books, lots of realistic, detailed build up then an insane, blockbuster ending


----------



## Wolf (Nov 25, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Agree but that is pretty much the same with Tom Clancy's books, lots of realistic, detailed build up then an insane, blockbuster ending
		
Click to expand...

To be fair I'm starting to notice that having just read a couple of his books. But they make good reading.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 25, 2019)

Damien Lewisâ€™ Spy Wars
very interesting series about some of the most daring spy stories 
Gordievsky, Operation Brother, Petrov, etc


----------



## GB72 (Nov 26, 2019)

Wolf said:



			To be fair I'm starting to notice that having just read a couple of his books. But they make good reading.
		
Click to expand...

I have read them all, great reads but often felt that the great build up was wasted on an overly bombastic, Ryan the action hero ending.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 26, 2019)

BritaniaII watched the last couple of episodes last night.. asked more questions than it answered TBH


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 26, 2019)

GB72 said:



			I have read them all, great reads but often felt that the great build up was wasted on an overly bombastic, Ryan the action hero ending.
		
Click to expand...

I used to be a big fan of Tom Clancy, the first book I red was Red Storm Rising back in the mid eighties, it is still my favourite of his books. Jack Ryan books were a good read, but I stopped reading after Sum of All Fears back, just kind of got bored with them as they were all a bit samey. John Clark was my fav character in all the books, the TV show has taken a bit if a different route, unless it's based on later books I haven't read. Enjoying it thus far, 4 episodes to go in S2.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 26, 2019)

Wasn't sure whether to put this in a separate thread as it's not strictly available yet, but certainly one that I am going to watch. Starring the always awesome Guy Pearce and Andy Serkis, produced by Tom Hardy and Stephen Knight (both from Taboo & Peaky Blinders), and rumoured to have Tom Hardy in it too, will hazard a guess at one of the ghosts.

https://www.radiotimes.com/news/tv/2019-11-24/a-christmas-carol-bbc-fx-air-date-cast/


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 26, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Wasn't sure whether to put this in a separate thread as it's not strictly available yet, but certainly one that I am going to watch. Starring the always awesome Guy Pearce and Andy Serkis, produced by Tom Hardy and Stephen Knight (both from Taboo & Peaky Blinders), and rumoured to have Tom Hardy in it too, will hazard a guess at one of the ghosts.

https://www.radiotimes.com/news/tv/2019-11-24/a-christmas-carol-bbc-fx-air-date-cast/







Click to expand...

And on _A Christmas Carol_ I am liking the sound of the new stage adaptation in which it is Ebeneezer Scrooge who dies in childhood rather than his sister Fan - and the story is adapted to revolve around _her _character.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 26, 2019)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....nd-stacey-christmas-special-bbc-first-trailer

Just a touch excited ðŸ¤—ðŸ¤—ðŸ¤—ðŸ¤—ðŸ¥³ðŸ¥³ðŸ¥³ðŸ¥³


----------



## Wolf (Nov 26, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....nd-stacey-christmas-special-bbc-first-trailer

Just a touch excited ðŸ¤—ðŸ¤—ðŸ¤—ðŸ¤—ðŸ¥³ðŸ¥³ðŸ¥³ðŸ¥³
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest what is it people find so funny about this programme, my Mrs loves it and nearly everyone I know raves about it, but I literally can't stand it and don't find it funny.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 27, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Out of interest what is it people find so funny about this programme, my Mrs loves it and nearly everyone I know raves about it, but I literally can't stand it and don't find it funny.
		
Click to expand...

You are not alone in finding it a mystery. My daughter loved it and persuaded me to watch it with her. I had the odd smirk and smile but nothing more. Saying that, it was a smirk and smile more than Fleabag gave me and people went into raptures about that as well.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 27, 2019)

jobr1850 said:









Click to expand...

Nope nothing from me, not funny in the slightest or even raising a small smile. 



Lord Tyrion said:



			You are not alone in finding it a mystery. My daughter loved it and persuaded me to watch it with her. I had the odd smirk and smile but nothing more. Saying that, it was a smirk and smile more than Fleabag gave me and people went into raptures about that as well.
		
Click to expand...

Thank god thought I'd suddenly become Victor Meldrew. Literally don't see it as humorous at and I agree about Fleabag as well compete tripe.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 27, 2019)

the odd moment is funny, but like many comedies these days what someone else finds funny some others don't mine is Mrs Browns Boys... the least funny thing i've ever seen.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 27, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Out of interest what is it people find so funny about this programme, my Mrs loves it and nearly everyone I know raves about it, but I literally can't stand it and don't find it funny.
		
Click to expand...

I guess itâ€™s just a bit more real , down to earth , people that we in life see more off .

I find it clever at times and a good reflection of society 


jobr1850 said:









Click to expand...

Sad that Doris wonâ€™t be there


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 27, 2019)

Not a huge fan (and another for whom Fleabag didn't raise a flicker) and always worried when these comedy programmes come back after such a long break as to whether they can create whatever "magic" was there. For me the only one that ever did it properly was Only Fools and even then the last couple were just a slight notch down on what had gone before


----------



## chellie (Nov 27, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Nope nothing from me, not funny in the slightest or even raising a small smile.


Thank god thought I'd suddenly become Victor Meldrew. Literally don't see it as humorous at and I agree about Fleabag as well compete tripe.
		
Click to expand...

Same thoughts here for me and HID. The Office is another one as well.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 27, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You are not alone in finding it a mystery. My daughter loved it and persuaded me to watch it with her. I had the odd smirk and smile but nothing more. Saying that, it was a smirk and smile more than Fleabag gave me and people went into raptures about that as well.
		
Click to expand...

Not a fan here either, watched an episode years ago and thought it was absolute guff.
Mrs Brown's Boys is funnier and that is a very very low bar to set ðŸ¤£


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 27, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Out of interest what is it people find so funny about this programme, my Mrs loves it and nearly everyone I know raves about it, but I literally can't stand it and don't find it funny.
		
Click to expand...

I guess in the same, for me, utterly incomprehensible way that lot's of people seem to find _Mrs Browns Boys_ funny.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 27, 2019)

chellie said:



			Same thoughts here for me and HID. The Office is another one as well.
		
Click to expand...

The Orifice as I like to call it as that is equally crap, but then I find anything with Gervais on nauseating


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 27, 2019)

Itâ€™s just how telly is - what one person finds funny the next will be bemused by it

I found the Office and all other Gervais stuff brilliant but itâ€™s clear others wonâ€™t 

Mrs Browns Boys is funny as feck but then I can relate to it in regards the Irish families


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 27, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Not a fan here either, watched an episode years ago and thought it was absolute guff.
Mrs Brown's Boys is funnier and that is a very very low bar to set ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Nope, Thought Mrs Brown's Boys a waste of airtime. Total rubbish. 

I actually thought the format and the first series of The Office really good but after than became a one tricky pony


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 27, 2019)

Leaving behind such rubbish as the office ,Mrs browns boys  and Kevin and Stacey .utter tripe the lot of em.
 I'm currently watching 8days a German series about a huge asteroid due to hit earth in 8days and the trying to escape to America as it's going to hit in France and destroy most of europe
 Have watched four episodes so far and it's not too shabby if you don't mind reading


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 27, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Leaving behind such rubbish as the office ,Mrs browns boys  and Kevin and Stacey .utter tripe the lot of em.
I'm currently watching 8days a German series about a huge asteroid due to hit earth in 8days and the trying to escape to America as it's going to hit in France and destroy most of europe
Have watched four episodes so far and it's not too shabby if you don't mind reading
		
Click to expand...

If you are okay with subtitles then try Deadwind, a Finnish programme on Netflix. That led to a recommendation on here for another Finnish show, Border Town, also Netflix. I enjoyed both. I'll try this one, thanks for the tip


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 1, 2019)

Started watching carnival row last night, twp episodes in and a bit slow so will give Ep 3 a go if it doesn't speed up will abort.


----------



## Midnight (Dec 1, 2019)

Been watching war of the worlds. Personally think it has been crap, all this time jumping has just confused me. Will still watch the last episode to see if it gets any better.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 2, 2019)

Midnight said:



			Been watching war of the worlds. Personally think it has been crap, all this time jumping has just confused me. Will still watch the last episode to see if it gets any better.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't bother with last nights episode, the 2nd one killed it for me. Did you see it? Is it worth watching on catch up or am I best not bothering?


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 2, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I didn't bother with last nights episode, the 2nd one killed it for me. Did you see it? Is it worth watching on catch up or am I best not bothering?
		
Click to expand...

Don't bother!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 2, 2019)

Been watching Portillo doing Australian Railways.  Both Mrs Hogie have found the series a bit misleading about the Australia that we discover over 9weeks earlier this year, and I found his portrayal in recent prog of his trip  down the Queensland Coast a bit misleading...and irritating.  It is beautiful and interesting in bits - but there is a lot of so-so, that goes on and on - in between.  Watching and listening to Portillo you'd get the impression that it is endlessly fabulous.  I suppose if you jumped between the places he stopped you'd 'get' his trip.  What he seemed to do in about 3 days we took our time over, taking nearly 3 weeks...and our experience of Australia is that you have to take your time and drive over the land to actually 'get' the place.  And you do.  And what did we 'get'?  Australia is just vast with often a vastness of nothing between the really interesting and beautiful stuff.


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 2, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Don't bother!
		
Click to expand...

Agree, it was very disappointing, and why do the BBC always have to preach at us with the Anti colonial bit? Just like they ruined the latest incarnation of Dr Who, why does everything have to come with a message?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 2, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Don't bother!
		
Click to expand...

I'm thinking I might not.  It's just a soap opera...stupid drippy George - and right-on solid Amy...it's a thriller/horror/road story about a Martian invasion of earth - not a silly love story..


----------



## Wolf (Dec 2, 2019)

All these reviews of War of the Worlds makes me glad I didn't bother and thought it look poor in the ads.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 2, 2019)

series 3 Toast Of London.... never gets old...... Mind the .................


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 2, 2019)

Yep I'll join in the "War of the Worlds" was crap brigade.  It looked so good from the trailers and the first episode.   Then it went down the toilet real fast.     But I'm not allowed to slag off the BBC as our resident "only I can preach on this forum" individual will have a go at me.


----------



## Midnight (Dec 2, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Don't bother!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Amanda you have saved me wasting a good hour ðŸ‘ðŸ¾ðŸ‘ðŸ¾


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 2, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm thinking I might not.  It's just a soap opera...stupid drippy George - and right-on solid Amy...it's a thriller/horror/road story about a Martian invasion of earth - not a silly love story..
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Drippy George for sure...his running is hilarious!

I thought the final episode was the worst of the lot.


----------



## Piece (Dec 2, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Yep. Drippy George for sure...his running is hilarious!

I thought the final episode was the worst of the lot.
		
Click to expand...

Not promising. I saw the second episode and then as the credits roll, it said next week's was the final one. Oh. Only just started and it's finishing.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 2, 2019)

"The chances of decent drama coming from the Beeb are a million to one they said"


----------



## Beedee (Dec 2, 2019)

Absolutely loving His Dark Materials. Dafne Keen is excellent, and anything with Ruth Wilson is worth watching.

Agree with all the downers on War of the Worlds.  Episode 1 was ok, 2, was worse and 3 poor.


----------



## Midnight (Dec 2, 2019)

Beedee said:



			Absolutely loving His Dark Materials. Dafne Keen is excellent, and anything with Ruth Wilson is worth watching.

Agree with all the downers on War of the Worlds.  Episode 1 was ok, 2, was worse and 3 poor.
		
Click to expand...

Just about to start watching this, is it anything  like the books?


----------



## Beedee (Dec 2, 2019)

Midnight said:



			Just about to start watching this, is it anything  like the books?
		
Click to expand...

I've only read the first book, and that was a long time ago, but from what I remember, yes.  I think they brought that version of Oxford to life very well.  I remember it taking me a while to get into the book as I didn't quite get the steam-punk aesthetic straight away.  The series did a good job of that.  And the daemons are really well done.  

I could see the first episode being a bit confusing if you didn't know the books, but after that it's been great.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 2, 2019)

Having read the books, the first series should be easy to understand and get in to. The second book gets weirder, and the 3rd weirder still. Not sure how well it will televise.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Dec 3, 2019)

Just started Almost Family.....not a bad start.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 4, 2019)

Just started "Top of The Lake" on Netflix, a detective drama from New Zealand. First two episodes very promising.


Also saw a new series trailer from Netflix yesterday that looks interesting..


----------



## GB72 (Dec 4, 2019)

Been watching a load of Brooklyn 99 recently. Never seen it before then saw a couple of re-runs on the tv at the gym so started from the beginning on Netflix. Really been enjoying it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 4, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Been watching a load of Brooklyn 99 recently. Never seen it before then saw a couple of re-runs on the tv at the gym so started from the beginning on Netflix. Really been enjoying it.
		
Click to expand...

One of the best comedies ever for me. The episodes with 'Doug Judy' are tv gold. I envy you are starting from scratch. Enjoy.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 4, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			One of the best comedies ever for me. The episodes with 'Doug Judy' are tv gold. I envy you are starting from scratch. Enjoy.
		
Click to expand...

Was on garden leave until last week so blitzed the first 4 series. About a third of the way through season 5 now. Agree, Doug Judy episodes are classics.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 6, 2019)

Just finished Jack Ryan season 2 - outstanding again


----------



## Piece (Dec 6, 2019)

Saw the last episode of WotWs.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 8, 2019)

Oh dear - I thought I might as well watch the final part of WotW - but as others have noted it just got worse, just tedious and very annoying - and so with ten mins of it to go, and as it was 10:30, i switched to watching MOTD. I forgot to go back and watch that last ten minutes. But I will as it’s only ten minutes and I can do that whilst doing some ironing and don’t have to really watch that carefully.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 8, 2019)

Just finished Giri/Haji and I thought it was wonderful.  Set in Tokyo and London half of it is in Japanese so a lot is subtitled, stylishly filmed (it is a co production with the BBC and Netflix and you can tell some money has been spent on it) some shocking violence, lots of humour, great characters (Rodney the gay rent boy was a particular favorite) and 3 minutes of interpretive dance filmed in black and white in the finale. Can't recommend it enough, watch it on iPlayer if you missed it.  https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episodes/m0009dzp/girihaji


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 8, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Been watching a load of Brooklyn 99 recently. Never seen it before then saw a couple of re-runs on the tv at the gym so started from the beginning on Netflix. Really been enjoying it.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy the Halloween heists, they get better as the seasons go on.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 8, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Just started "Top of The Lake" on Netflix, a detective drama from New Zealand. First two episodes very promising.


Also saw a new series trailer from Netflix yesterday that looks interesting..







Click to expand...

And series 2 of TOTL 👍👍


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 8, 2019)

I thought I had ten minutes of WotW left to watch. I hoped something would happen in the last ten.  There was only three minutes - nothing happened and it just ended. Groan. That was grim.  How could they have turned what is a great story into a turgid soap.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 8, 2019)

Elizabeth's missing 👍


----------



## GB72 (Dec 9, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			Enjoy the Halloween heists, they get better as the seasons go on.
		
Click to expand...

Just found out that E4 have season 6. Looks like they are re-running everything in order at the moment so should be in in a couple of weeks (hopefully)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 9, 2019)

Final part of _Seven Worlds, One Planet _last night was awesome and upsetting in equal measures.  If you haven't watched it and intend to - do - new ways to crack a nut and look after the kids when they are very little - just astonishing 

And the final three words of the episode spoken by Attenborough ...very apt.


----------



## Piece (Dec 10, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Final part of _Seven Worlds, One Planet _last night was awesome and upsetting in equal measures.  If you haven't watched it and intend to - do - new ways to crack a nut and look after the kids when they are very little - just astonishing 

And the final three words of the episode spoken by Attenborough ...very apt.
		
Click to expand...

My 11yr old is really into it. And by that, the programme has done its job.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 10, 2019)

Vienna Blood. Should have been on a Sunday evening as it was classic Sunday evening crime drama. 3 episodes that bobbed along, beautiful setting in Vienna, good characters, gentle pace, little bit of politics of the day in the background. Easy watching and worthy of a second series.


----------



## Midnight (Dec 10, 2019)

Just watched the first episode of Chernobyl, all I can say is 'wow', looking forward to watching the next episode later.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 10, 2019)

Piece said:



			My 11yr old is really into it. And by that, the programme has done its job.
		
Click to expand...

Just make sure that he isn't getting brainwashed by Attenborough into thinking that XR have the right idea (I'm joking - I think  )


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 10, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Vienna Blood. Should have been on a Sunday evening as it was classic Sunday evening crime drama. 3 episodes that bobbed along, beautiful setting in Vienna, good characters, gentle pace, little bit of politics of the day in the background. Easy watching and worthy of a second series.
		
Click to expand...

i watched one and half of them and quite enjoyed it, wife loved it. if they made more would def watch them


----------



## triple_bogey (Dec 10, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			One of the best comedies ever for me. The episodes with 'Doug Judy' are tv gold. I envy you are starting from scratch. Enjoy.
		
Click to expand...






This absolutely kills me every time.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 10, 2019)

triple_bogey said:








This absolutely kills me every time. 

Click to expand...

Agree had me in hysterics


----------



## GB72 (Dec 10, 2019)

Not sure how it is going down with people not familiar with the graphic novel, but with one episode to go Watchmen is just superb. This week a masterclass in making everything clear. Superb


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 10, 2019)

upsidedown said:



			Elizabeth's missing 👍
		
Click to expand...

Quite brilliant and very moving. Glenda Jackson was amazing.


----------



## shortgame (Dec 11, 2019)

Giri/Haji - outstanding!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 11, 2019)

shortgame said:



			Giri/Haji - outstanding!
		
Click to expand...

Apart from one very bizarre scene in the final episode that I just did not get....... will say no more for spoilers.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 11, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Apart from one very bizarre scene in the final episode that I just did not get....... will say no more for spoilers.
		
Click to expand...

You talking the black and white interpretive dance scene?  It was genius!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 11, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			You talking the black and white interpretive dance scene?  It was genius!
		
Click to expand...

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Loved the rest of it though.

Watchmen. What the heck ? One episode to go and whilst I loosely know what is happening it is still largely fuzzy. The writer, I know it is a comic book, must have been on some serious drugs. For those who have read the comic, does it make sense?


----------



## GB72 (Dec 11, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Loved the rest of it though.

Watchmen. What the heck ? One episode to go and whilst I loosely know what is happening it is still largely fuzzy. The writer, I know it is a comic book, must have been on some serious drugs. For those who have read the comic, does it make sense?
		
Click to expand...

It does make sense if you have read the original comic. More confusing is that it uses the graphic novel as the source rather than the film adaptation. For anyone who has read the comic it is just great TV


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 11, 2019)

GB72 said:



			It does make sense if you have read the original comic. More confusing is that it uses the graphic novel as the source rather than the film adaptation. For anyone who has read the comic it is just great TV
		
Click to expand...

They have to allow for people who have not read the comic though, surely? It is seriously reducing its audience if not. I'm enjoying it, most of it, but if series 2 is as confusing I am not sure I can stick it out.

Some great characters in it but it is all over the place if you don't know the comics.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 11, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They have to allow for people who have not read the comic though, surely? It is seriously reducing its audience if not. I'm enjoying it, most of it, but if series 2 is as confusing I am not sure I can stick it out.

Some great characters in it but it is all over the place if you don't know the comics.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, you really need to know the backstory to get what has happened before and who Dr Manhattan and ozymandius are. Worth watching the Zak Snyder film to get a decent idea


----------



## rulefan (Dec 11, 2019)

Binging on all episodes of Poirot from 1.1. The earliest with Captain Hastings are the best


----------



## GB72 (Dec 12, 2019)

FBI. Had this series recording for a while now and just started on it. So far, pretty good.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 12, 2019)

Does anyone know the point of Cash Trapped? It just seems to go round in circles and nobody ever wins anything! 

Backs up my theory that game shows in the past were much more interesting for the viewer but the prizes were rubbish. You can win a lot of money these days but quiz shows are generally quite dull for the viewer.


----------



## Piece (Dec 12, 2019)

Go in for the latest series of Ray Donovan


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 12, 2019)

When Will They See Us on Netflix...


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 12, 2019)

Starting American Gods, weird


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 12, 2019)

GB72 said:



			FBI. Had this series recording for a while now and just started on it. So far, pretty good.
		
Click to expand...

I’m really enjoying it -


----------



## DRW (Dec 12, 2019)

Abandoned engineering. Interesting projects, been watching a few of them.

Tonight was an aerotrain thing,  235mph in the 1960s/early 70s

wow, complete with planes almost, could get upto Scotland in  just over an hour, shame it was cancelled, didn't really say why apart from someone wanted it cancelled, off to wiki to read more


----------



## Tongo (Dec 16, 2019)

We're watching Guilt at the moment on iplayer. Seen the first two episodes and its been decent thus far.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 17, 2019)

Currently wading through Upright on SKY, starring Tim Minchin,  absolutely excellent.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 17, 2019)

1st episode of a 3 parter on ITV last night - Sticks and Stones...pretty good start. Made me feel that anger in the pit of my stomach against one of the main characters. The sort of little...umm...git (!) who we've all come across and wished we could punch.


----------



## Dando (Dec 17, 2019)

I have just binge watched the first series of Britannia it's pretty good


----------



## Tongo (Dec 17, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			1st episode of a 3 parter on ITV last night - Sticks and Stones...pretty good start. Made me feel that anger in the pit of my stomach against one of the main characters. The sort of little...umm...git (!) who we've all come across and wished we could punch.
		
Click to expand...

We watched that last night and thought it was a promising start.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 18, 2019)

An old FatherTed Christmas special on channel 4 +1,  a bit of innocent harmless fun .


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 19, 2019)

Dando said:



			I have just binge watched the first series of Britannia it's pretty good
		
Click to expand...

Going to be doing that over Christmas New Year - and any takers for The Witcher (on Netflix) starting Monday...?

Will watch from the start so if it's any good I don't have to do what I did for GoT - 4 series binge watch while series 5 was being shown...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 22, 2019)

The Witcher on Netflix. Swords, sorcery, gore and boobs. If you like those types of books and shows then it does it well. If you don't it wont change your mind. 

I powered through the series in 2 days whilst laid up in bed with a cold. I enjoyed it and will be ready for series 2.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 22, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Witcher on Netflix. Swords, sorcery, gore and boobs. If you like those types of books and shows then it does it well. If you don't it wont change your mind.

I powered through the series in 2 days whilst laid up in bed with a cold. I enjoyed it and will be ready for series 2.
		
Click to expand...

I’ll give it a go just for the Boobies


----------



## chellie (Dec 22, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Witcher on Netflix. Swords, sorcery, gore and boobs. If you like those types of books and shows then it does it well. If you don't it wont change your mind.

I powered through the series in 2 days whilst laid up in bed with a cold. I enjoyed it and will be ready for series 2.
		
Click to expand...

Any willies?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 22, 2019)

chellie said:



			Any willies?
		
Click to expand...

There’s always one that’s got to lower the tone 😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 22, 2019)

chellie said:



			Any willies?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing below the waist from either sex. You get to see Henry Cavills boobs quite often if that helps to tempt you 😁.

I was actually a little surprised by the topless thing. It wasn't necessary, very 80's really,  and in the modern era I thought that would be frowned upon and left out.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 22, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Nothing below the waist from either sex. You get to see Henry Cavills boobs quite often if that helps to tempt you 😁.

I was actually a little surprised by the topless thing. It wasn't necessary, very 80's really,  and in the modern era I thought that would be frowned upon and left out.
		
Click to expand...

Isn’t GOT basically a porno?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 22, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Isn’t GOT basically a porno?
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha. The first 2-3 series were very saucy at times but then it cut that stuff out.


----------



## chellie (Dec 22, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			There’s always one that’s got to lower the tone 😂
		
Click to expand...


Sorry


----------



## chellie (Dec 22, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Nothing below the waist from either sex. You get to see Henry Cavills boobs quite often if that helps to tempt you 😁.

I was actually a little surprised by the topless thing. It wasn't necessary, very 80's really,  and in the modern era I thought that would be frowned upon and left out.
		
Click to expand...

I had to look him up might have to just watch to see what his boobies are like


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 22, 2019)

chellie said:



			I had to look him up might have to just watch to see what his boobies are like

Click to expand...

Big hunk of a man. Played Superman in the recent films, Man from Uncle, one of the MI films. Normally he is a bit too chiselled but this role roughed him up a bit. If you were a single bloke in a nightclub and he walked in you may as well go home 🤣


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 22, 2019)

GB72 said:



			FBI. Had this series recording for a while now and just started on it. So far, pretty good.
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			I’m really enjoying it -
		
Click to expand...


As are we 

Also catching up on past Blue Bloods now it is being repeated off of Sky Atlantic.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 23, 2019)

A Christmas Carol on BBC last night, tonight and tomorrow. Thought it started well, interesting take, Guy Pierce and Stephen Graham are both usually top drawer, think I even spotted Tom Hardy in it


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 23, 2019)

Dont xxxx with cats

On netflix.   What a crazy story.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 23, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Dont xxxx with cats

On netflix.   What a crazy story.
		
Click to expand...

I found a couple of the actual videos online. Some messed up people inhabit this world...


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 23, 2019)

Sticks and Stones has a superb story and was a really edgy watch but the one thing that let it down for me was the poor acting. There’s a really high standard these days for lots of miniseries and this was a bit like watching a bunch of A level drama students at times.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 23, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Sticks and Stones has a superb story and was a really edgy watch but the one thing that let it down for me was the poor acting. There’s a really high standard these days for lots of miniseries and this was a bit like watching a bunch of A level drama students at times.
		
Click to expand...

We've watched the first two and have the third recorded. Both the missus and me are on the fence about it, it's a fairly decent story but quite often we're both like "what are you doing mate?" and "are there really businesses out there run that way?". Yeah and the acting is really poor.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 23, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Sticks and Stones has a superb story and was a really edgy watch but the one thing that let it down for me was the poor acting. There’s a really high standard these days for lots of miniseries and this was a bit like watching a bunch of A level drama students at times.
		
Click to expand...

We enjoyed the story line but felt the scenarios were full of holes. Too many times you were left asking: "why did he / didn't he do that?" The main character seemed incredibly naïve.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 23, 2019)

Tongo said:



			We enjoyed the story line but felt the scenarios were full of holes. Too many times you were left asking: "why did he / didn't he do that?" The main character seemed incredibly naïve.
		
Click to expand...

Yes exactly, that champagne thing, the guy with the headphones on singing loudly before a crunch meeting, the lass bursting into the meeting room just before the meeting etc etc, all wtf moments.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 23, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Big hunk of a man. Played Superman in the recent films, Man from Uncle, one of the MI films. Normally he is a bit too chiselled but this role roughed him up a bit. If you were a single bloke in a nightclub and he walked in you may as well go home 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Just started the Witchery, 3rd episode in pretty good so far. 

As for Cavill thought he was good in Man from Uncle. He is enough to make any man feel inferior 😂


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 23, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Yes exactly, that champagne thing, the guy with the headphones on singing loudly before a crunch meeting, the lass bursting into the meeting room just before the meeting etc etc, all wtf moments.
		
Click to expand...

All things they’re doing to freak him out and/or things he’s imagining the severity of due to mental health problems. 

I’m saying and/or so as not to reveal the cause to anyone as spoilers...


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 23, 2019)

Agree about Sticks and Stones. It did get me emotionally involved and so wanted to be able to punch the bad guys BUT the good guy was a bit too gullible to be really believable and I started to get irritated at him.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 23, 2019)

“Touch his chest...”


----------



## arnieboy (Dec 23, 2019)

We gave up with it.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 23, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			“Touch his chest...”
		
Click to expand...

Seriously. As if...not only that but put his head on his chest!


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 23, 2019)

Watched “A Christmas Carol” last night but I’m worried it’s going to be given the old BBC “treatment” a-la War of the Worlds!
In their ‘new’ adaption a younger Eb Scrooge strolls about his office, giving long cryptic monologues to Bob Cratchit (who now seems to be a young socialist revolutionary, barely hiding his contempt for his evil capitalist employer).
Also Bob’s in a mixed race marriage (all the rage in Victorian London weren’t they?) It’s also hinting that Mrs C may have been dabbling in a little prostitution for a few extra coins (get ready for the tale of the poor, victimised ethnic being subjugated by the evil, white property owner).

Hope I’m wrong but let’s see.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 23, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Watched “A Christmas Carol” last night but I’m worried it’s going to be given the old BBC “treatment” a-la War of the Worlds!
In their ‘new’ adaption a younger Eb Scrooge strolls about his office, giving long cryptic monologues to Bob Cratchit (who now seems to be a young socialist revolutionary, barely hiding his contempt for his evil capitalist employer).
Also Bob’s in a mixed race marriage (all the rage in Victorian London weren’t they?) It’s also hinting that Mrs C may have been dabbling in a little prostitution for a few extra coins (get ready for the tale of the poor, victimised ethnic being subjugated by the evil, white property owner).

Hope I’m wrong but let’s see.
		
Click to expand...

We stopped watching halfway through because of all those "adaptations".


----------



## Midnight (Dec 23, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Watched “A Christmas Carol” last night but I’m worried it’s going to be given the old BBC “treatment” a-la War of the Worlds!
In their ‘new’ adaption a younger Eb Scrooge strolls about his office, giving long cryptic monologues to Bob Cratchit (who now seems to be a young socialist revolutionary, barely hiding his contempt for his evil capitalist employer).
Also Bob’s in a mixed race marriage (all the rage in Victorian London weren’t they?) It’s also hinting that Mrs C may have been dabbling in a little prostitution for a few extra coins (get ready for the tale of the poor, victimised ethnic being subjugated by the evil, white property owner).

Hope I’m wrong but let’s see.
		
Click to expand...


I have recorded the first episode and was going to watch tonight as I do like A Christmas Carol. May wait for a few more reviews.


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 23, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			We stopped watching halfway through because of all those "adaptations".
		
Click to expand...

Expect “The Pickwoke Papers” next!😁

I’m looking for the Alastair Simm film as it’s my favourite version..... just beating The Muppets.👍


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 23, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			I’m looking for the Alastair Simm film as it’s my favourite version..... just beating The Muppets.👍
		
Click to expand...

Wash your mouth out. Nothing beats the Muppets 😁


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 23, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Watched “A Christmas Carol” last night but I’m worried it’s going to be given the old BBC “treatment” a-la War of the Worlds!
In their ‘new’ adaption a younger Eb Scrooge strolls about his office, giving long cryptic monologues to Bob Cratchit (who now seems to be a young socialist revolutionary, barely hiding his contempt for his evil capitalist employer).
*Also Bob’s in a mixed race marriage (all the rage in Victorian London weren’t they?)* *It’s also hinting that Mrs C may have been dabbling in a little prostitution for a few extra coins* (get ready for the tale of the poor, victimised ethnic being subjugated by the evil, white property owner).

Hope I’m wrong but let’s see.
		
Click to expand...

We were just discussing it over dinner, seems a strange adaptation for Victorian England, also thinking the same for the extra money.... Having said that, we still enjoyed it, but largely because I like Guy Pearce and Tom Hardy (did you spot him?)


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 23, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			We were just discussing it over dinner, seems a strange adaptation for Victorian England, also thinking the same for the extra money.... Having said that, we still enjoyed it, but largely because I like Guy Pearce and *Tom Hardy *(did you spot him?)
		
Click to expand...

I didn’t actually, who was he... Tiny Tim? 😂


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 23, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Witcher on Netflix. Swords, sorcery, gore and boobs. If you like those types of books and shows then it does it well. If you don't it wont change your mind.

I powered through the series in 2 days whilst laid up in bed with a cold. I enjoyed it and will be ready for series 2.
		
Click to expand...

watched the first 2 episodes , haven't got a Scooby what's going on 😕😕😵


----------



## Fish (Dec 24, 2019)

Well I won’t get 8 hours (8 episodes) back from sticking with ‘His Dark Matter’, I constantly hoped it would improve from the dark, deep viewing with little idea of where it was heading, believing that the following week it must open up a bit, but it never did, and now it’s ended leaving it open for a second series, which I 100% won’t be watching!


----------



## Fromtherough (Dec 24, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			I found a couple of the actual videos online. Some messed up people inhabit this world...
		
Click to expand...

There really are some messed up people in this world. This documentary highlighted it wasn’t only the protagonist, but also his audience. They certainly fed his need for notoriety.

I wasn’t tempted to search for the video’s - they all sounded very disturbing. I’d naively assumed they’d have been taken down.

The bit that I was left questioning was raised by the killer’s mother regarding ‘Manny’. She made the point there was another set of hands in one of the video’s. None of the online sleuths nor the police addressed that?


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 25, 2019)

Gavin and Stacey Christmas thing, jesus christ it's like going to the dentist without anaesthetic


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 25, 2019)

chellie said:



			Any willies?
		
Click to expand...

 I'm not in this .


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 25, 2019)

I have just finished season 2 of Gomorrah... quite good if you can get past the subtitles


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 26, 2019)

My daughter is a big fan of Gavin and Stacey so we watched it last night. I thought it was pretty average but I accept I'm not a fan. For those who like it, did last nights episode work for you?

I'm not looking to pan it, person who doesn't find a programme funny watches said programme and complains it is not funny is a pretty cheap post 🤔. I genuinely want to know if it made fans laugh?


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 26, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My daughter is a big fan of Gavin and Stacey so we watched it last night. I thought it was pretty average but I accept I'm not a fan. For those who like it, did last nights episode work for you?

I'm not looking to pan it, person who doesn't find a programme funny watches said programme and complains it is not funny is a pretty cheap post 🤔. I genuinely want to know if it made fans laugh?
		
Click to expand...

I loved it. In fact will watch it again today!!


----------



## robinthehood (Dec 26, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My daughter is a big fan of Gavin and Stacey so we watched it last night. I thought it was pretty average but I accept I'm not a fan. For those who like it, did last nights episode work for you?

I'm not looking to pan it, person who doesn't find a programme funny watches said programme and complains it is not funny is a pretty cheap post 🤔. I genuinely want to know if it made fans laugh?
		
Click to expand...

Don't get it my self,  wifey is a big fan and said the special was a bit boring.  I watched too and would very much agree.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 26, 2019)

Thought Gavin and Stacey was okay to be honest. 

Finished watching Guilt earlier. A reasonable series but the whole gangster element of the story was a bit tedious and well worn. Up to that point the storyline was interesting.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 26, 2019)

I've watched it from the first episode and thought Gavin and Stacey was a beautiful way to spend an hour. Just lovely.


----------



## User62651 (Dec 26, 2019)

Fan of Gavin and Stacey and whilst it was nice to see the characters 10 years on I thought the writing was weak and humour forced, bit disappointed with it, think they should leave it be imo, has lost its charm as Smiffy/Gavin dynamic is gone.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 26, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Fan of Gavin and Stacey and whilst it was nice to see the characters 10 years on I thought the writing was weak and humour forced, bit disappointed with it, think they should leave it be imo, has lost its charm as Smiffy/Gavin dynamic is gone.
		
Click to expand...

Had a natter with friends and family about this over Xmas, no one gets it. No one was ever a fan, so surprised how many watched it.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 26, 2019)

The Crown, just loivng it.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 26, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Had a natter with friends and family about this over Xmas, no one gets it.* No one was ever a fan,* *so surprised how many watched it.*

Click to expand...

The last special before this one got over 10 million viewers so it was obviously very popular outside of your friends and family. 

Plus it is constantly on one of the channels on sky, it is on the streaming services plus James Corden is now a major global star with his show on the US and Carpool Karaoke.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 26, 2019)

Another one here made to watch Gavin and Stacy last night as the Mrs is a fan. I didn't enjoy it but admit never been a fan, though the Mrs and her family were cracking up. 

Got to admit its more annoying thst people are being offended that they sang the full Pogues version of Fairytale of New York complaining its offensive. 

Was then made to watch Mrs Brown, that was just absolute crap..


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 26, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			The last special before this one got over 10 million viewers so it was obviously very popular outside of your friends and family.
		
Click to expand...

And according to some on here it was very unpopular outside of my friends and family. Marmite springs to mind.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 26, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Another one here made to watch Gavin and Stacy last night as the Mrs is a fan. I didn't enjoy it but admit never been a fan, though the Mrs and her family were cracking up.

Got to admit its more annoying thst people are being offended that they sang the full Pogues version of Fairytale of New York complaining its offensive.

Was then made to watch Mrs Brown, that was just absolute crap..
		
Click to expand...

Flipping heck mate, sounds like an awful night 🤣


----------



## Wolf (Dec 26, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Flipping heck mate, sounds like an awful night 🤣
		
Click to expand...

When you factor in the step MiL also had East Enders on inbetween both the above shows it was horrendous 😂

Fortunately myself, the FiL and BiL wetr were making ourselves laugh playing card's against humanity.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 26, 2019)

Wolf said:



			When you factor in the step MiL also had East Enders on inbetween both the above shows it was horrendous 😂

Fortunately myself, the FiL and BiL wetr were making ourselves laugh playing card's against humanity.
		
Click to expand...

Cards against humanity, now one of them answers could get you a fraggerfraction


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 27, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Had a natter with friends and family about this over Xmas, no one gets it. No one was ever a fan, so surprised how many watched it.
		
Click to expand...

11m watched it. That isn't that many. It's big in modern terms because we watch TV in a different way but if you remember, back in the day a big show was getting 20m plus. Population is bigger now but fewer watched one channel at the same time.

In the past you could very nearly say with accuracy that half the country watched The Two Ronnie's, Morcambe and Wise, Only Fools. 11m is small fry in comparison. Don't get sucked in by media hype.


----------



## Dando (Dec 27, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Cards against humanity, now one of them answers could get you a fraggerfraction[/QUOTE

we love Cards against humanity in the dando house and I just bought “bad people” from amazon which is just as good
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 27, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			11m watched it. That isn't that many. It's big in modern terms because we watch TV in a different way but if you remember, back in the day a big show was getting 20m plus. Population is bigger now but fewer watched one channel at the same time.

In the past you could very nearly say with accuracy that half the country watched The Two Ronnie's, Morcambe and Wise, Only Fools. 11m is small fry in comparison. Don't get sucked in by media hype.
		
Click to expand...

49.2% of the viewing public, largest Christmas Special in over a decade.

Not really sure why some people expect everybody to like the same programmes.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/entertainment-arts-50915905


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 27, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Another one here made to watch Gavin and Stacy last night as the Mrs is a fan. *I didn't enjoy it but admit never been a fan, though the Mrs and her family were cracking up.*

Got to admit its more annoying thst people are being offended that they sang the full Pogues version of Fairytale of New York complaining its offensive.

Was then made to watch Mrs Brown, that was just absolute crap..
		
Click to expand...

Think you've hit the nail on the head.  A big part of the charm of it was seeing characters you love 10 years on, and if you are not invested in those characters then it will mean very little.  So anyone coming to it cold would more than likely be scratching their heads. 

As for the Pogues thing then speaking as a paid up woolly liberal snowflake, if anyone suddenly decided to become homophobic or think that homophobia was acceptable because they saw Uncle Bryn say the word faggot on the Christmas Day special of Gavin and Stacey then I'd suggest Gavin and Stacey is not the root problem that needs addressing.  Manufactured fuss about nothing when there really are other things to worry about.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 27, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			11m watched it. That isn't that many. It's big in modern terms because we watch TV in a different way but if you remember, back in the day a big show was getting 20m plus. Population is bigger now but fewer watched one channel at the same time.

In the past you could very nearly say with accuracy that half the country watched The Two Ronnie's, Morcambe and Wise, Only Fools. 11m is small fry in comparison. Don't get sucked in by media hype.
		
Click to expand...

I think the thing is LT, coz it wasn’t my cuppa tea it don’t mean it’s rubbish. It just wasn’t my cuppa. I remember a few years back a discussion re The office and Phoenix nights. I thought Phoenix nights was Peter Kay at his best, others didn’t. But the office and especially Ricky Gervais was purgatory, others didn’t. That aside, I thought Christmas TV has been purgatory. Even me mum Xmas day said she has started putting the tapes ( VHS) in early this year.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 27, 2019)

We watched M&W on Christmas Day evening and were in tears of laughter more than once - just brilliant.  The Glenda Jackson as Cleopatra sketch was as hilarious as it was way back then...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 27, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			49.2% of the viewing public, largest Christmas Special in over a decade.

Not really sure why some people expect everybody to like the same programmes.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/entertainment-arts-50915905

Click to expand...

That I don’t watch Eastenders or Corrie doesn’t mean that they are rubbish and an incomprehensible muddle if I watch on Christmas Day and haven’t a clue who anyone is and what’s going on.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 27, 2019)

Top tip here, you don't have to watch the TV on Christmas day.  If there's nowt on you fancy watching then get a board game out or something. Seems a peculiar thing to me to watch something you don't like.


----------



## robinthehood (Dec 27, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			Top tip here, you don't have to watch the TV on Christmas day.  If there's nowt on you fancy watching then get a board game out or something. Seems a peculiar thing to me to watch something you don't like. 







Click to expand...


TBF my wife is a big Gavin and Stacey fan and I love my wife loads, so its no biggy to sit and watch and hour of TV with her, even if its not something i like. It is christmas after all and the driving range was shut


----------



## HowlingGale (Dec 27, 2019)

Currently working my way through Taskmaster. Brilliantly funny program.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 27, 2019)

But late on this so may have missed the chat 

Vikings, mainly for Lagatha....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 27, 2019)

Gavin and Stacey was superb - exactly what you would expect from it , loved it and certainly door open for a new series.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 27, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			I think the thing is LT, coz it wasn’t my cuppa tea it don’t mean it’s rubbish. It just wasn’t my cuppa. I remember a few years back a discussion re The office and Phoenix nights. I thought Phoenix nights was Peter Kay at his best, others didn’t. But the office and especially Ricky Gervais was purgatory, others didn’t. That aside, I thought Christmas TV has been purgatory. Even me mum Xmas day said she has started putting the tapes ( VHS) in early this year.
		
Click to expand...

I agree Tashy. Line of Duty, critically acclaimed etc doesn't do it for me but I fully accept it works for others. The list goes on. Gavin and Stacey isn't my cup of tea but I haven't criticised it. We watched a lot of Bond films over Christmas, plus other programmes on Amazon and Netflix. Very little standard channels.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 27, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			49.2% of the viewing public, largest Christmas Special in over a decade.

Not really sure why some people expect everybody to like the same programmes.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/entertainment-arts-50915905

Click to expand...

49% of the viewing public? Some dodgy figures there. Presumably they are only counting people watching the standard old school channels, not the huge chunk who watch via modern methods. 23-24m was standard for peak Christmas in days gone by so how can less than half those numbers be nearly 50% of the viewing public? Did everyone else turn the tv off in record numbers?


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 27, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I agree Tashy. Line of Duty, critically acclaimed etc doesn't do it for me but I fully accept it works for others. The list goes on. Gavin and Stacey isn't my cup of tea but I haven't criticised it. We watched a lot of Bond films over Christmas, plus other programmes on Amazon and Netflix. Very little standard channels.
		
Click to expand...

Oddly enough me and missis T have watched a fair bit of amazon and Netflix. Bond I could watch time and again, but not missis T cuppa tea. Finished watching 3rd series of the crown. On about watching the Witcher. Watch this space.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 27, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			49% of the viewing public? Some dodgy figures there. Presumably they are only counting people watching the standard old school channels, not the huge chunk who watch via modern methods. 23-24m was standard for peak Christmas in days gone by so how can less than half those numbers be nearly 50% of the viewing public? Did everyone else turn the tv off in record numbers?
		
Click to expand...

Why is it “dodgy figures” ? I suspect he means “viewing public” to mean the people who were watching telly. Gavin and Stacey pulled in the biggest audience that decade seen on a Xmas day for one program 

And less people watch the telly channels these days due to a lot more people on games consoles or watching Blu Ray etc and a lot more people record things to watch later etc.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 27, 2019)

I can understand what viewing public means 🙄. The numbers don't really add up unless the options are very very limited. Hey ho.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 27, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I can understand what viewing public means 🙄. The numbers don't really add up unless the options are very very limited. Hey ho.
		
Click to expand...

why don’t they add up ?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 27, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			why don’t they add up ?
		
Click to expand...

People still watch tv yet 11m is half the numbers watching? They just are not counting allowing for modern viewing methods.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 27, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			People still watch tv yet 11m is half the numbers watching? They just are not counting allowing for modern viewing methods.
		
Click to expand...

Yes they are - they count online from Iplayer etc and also Sky but they don’t count stuff that is recorded to watch later

Less people watch live telly these days - that’s been the way for a while.

It doesn’t count for on demand or streaming but then it can’t - and I suspect you don’t get many steaming from Netflix or Apple TV etc on a Xmas Day


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 28, 2019)

You S2.
Should have left it at 1 series.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 28, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			49% of the viewing public? Some dodgy figures there. Presumably they are only counting people watching the standard old school channels, not the huge chunk who watch via modern methods. 23-24m was standard for peak Christmas in days gone by so how can less than half those numbers be nearly 50% of the viewing public? Did everyone else turn the tv off in record numbers?
		
Click to expand...

Mate, you’re going back nearly 30 years for figures like that, technology has moved on and people have more choice.
Come on Grandad it’s the 21st Century.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 28, 2019)

We started The Mandalorian tonight and up to episode 3, it's great viewing.
Baby Yoda 😯❤️❤️❤️


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 29, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Watched “A Christmas Carol” last night but I’m worried it’s going to be given the old BBC “treatment” a-la War of the Worlds!
In their ‘new’ adaption a younger Eb Scrooge strolls about his office, giving long cryptic monologues to Bob Cratchit (who now seems to be a young socialist revolutionary, barely hiding his contempt for his evil capitalist employer).
Also Bob’s in a mixed race marriage (all the rage in Victorian London weren’t they?) It’s also hinting that Mrs C may have been dabbling in a little prostitution for a few extra coins (get ready for the tale of the poor, victimised ethnic being subjugated by the evil, white property owner).

Hope I’m wrong but let’s see.
		
Click to expand...


Just finished it tonight.  Thought the whole thing was absolutely fantastic.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 29, 2019)

Watched the first episode of The Witcher on Netflix last night.  Didn’t get it for first half hour or so but it did gradually draw me in so that I am thinking what next - so that’s good.


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 29, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Just finished it tonight.  Thought the whole thing was absolutely fantastic.
		
Click to expand...


SPOILER ALERT....

I thought it was a disgraceful “PC” version of a classic that didn’t work. Very little of the Dickens story or dialogue remained. Scrooge was a victim of a paedophile schoolteacher, Scrooge’s sister packs a gun and Christianity has been replaced with (literally) Black magic! Oh and we get a bare bottom, did we really need that BBC?
The 3 spirits and Jacob Marley has been summoned by Mrs Cratchit. Why? Because Eb did not want sex with her for money. She would have been happy to have sex for the money but felt insulted when Scrooge didn’t want her!
There was no redemption, no feel-good ending and Scrooge was not accepted back into society. Christmas had very little to do with this garbage.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 29, 2019)

Fade and Die said:




SPOILER ALERT....

I thought it was a disgraceful “PC” version of a classic that didn’t work. Very little of the Dickens story or dialogue remained. Scrooge was a victim of a paedophile schoolteacher, Scrooge’s sister packs a gun and Christianity has been replaced with (literally) Black magic! Oh and we get a bare bottom, did we really need that BBC?
The 3 spirits and Jacob Marley has been summoned by Mrs Cratchit. Why? Because Eb did not want sex with her for money. She would have been happy to have sex for the money but felt insulted when Scrooge didn’t want her!
There was no redemption, no feel-good ending and Scrooge was not accepted back into society. Christmas had very little to do with this garbage.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks goodness we quit after the first 30 mins!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 30, 2019)

just watched "The Witcher" on netflix, not bad if you like that kind of thing, which my wife does


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 30, 2019)

Don’t F**k with cats. 
Proper messed up.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 30, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			just watched "The Witcher" on netflix, not bad if you like that kind of thing, which my wife does
		
Click to expand...

Is that kind of thing kind of like GoT? David loved that so might like The Witcher.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 30, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Is that kind of thing kind of like GoT? David loved that so might like The Witcher.
		
Click to expand...

It's a combination of GoT and Lord of the Rings. If your other half liked them then he will likely enjoy The Witcher.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 30, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			We started The Mandalorian tonight and up to episode 3, it's great viewing.
Baby Yoda 😯❤️❤️❤️
		
Click to expand...

We've started watching this as well, most enjoyable so far and Mrs Wolf is obsessed with Baby Yoda


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 30, 2019)

Wolf said:



			We've started watching this as well, most enjoyable so far and Mrs Wolf is obsessed with Baby Yoda
		
Click to expand...

Is it only on Disney or can it be watched elsewhere?


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 30, 2019)

Fade and Die said:




SPOILER ALERT....

I thought it was a disgraceful “PC” version of a classic that didn’t work. Very little of the Dickens story or dialogue remained. Scrooge was a victim of a paedophile schoolteacher, Scrooge’s sister packs a gun and Christianity has been replaced with (literally) Black magic! Oh and we get a bare bottom, did we really need that BBC?
The 3 spirits and Jacob Marley has been summoned by Mrs Cratchit. Why? Because Eb did not want sex with her for money. She would have been happy to have sex for the money but felt insulted when Scrooge didn’t want her!
There was no redemption, no feel-good ending and Scrooge was not accepted back into society. Christmas had very little to do with this garbage.
		
Click to expand...

Have to say I thought it excellent... Exactly the kind of adaption I'd expect to see from Steven (Peaky Blinders) Knight... Suspect it's a first for one of his works to be declared as "PC"...


----------



## Wolf (Dec 30, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is it only on Disney or can it be watched elsewhere?
		
Click to expand...

I watch it through terrarium tv app on firestick


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 30, 2019)

Wolf said:



			We've started watching this as well, most enjoyable so far and Mrs Wolf is obsessed with Baby Yoda
		
Click to expand...

We finished it this afternoon, absolutely spiffing stuff.
Roll on season 2 🤞


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 31, 2019)

Just started No Offence on Sky On Demand. Never heard of it before, but quite liking it after two episodes. 

Also started the Witcher on Netflix, not so sure...... reminds me a bit too much of the old Hercules TV show, but with more boobs. The acting is a big plastic, may give the rest of it a swerve.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 31, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Just started No Offence on Sky On Demand. Never heard of it before, but quite liking it after two episodes.

Also started the Witcher on Netflix, not so sure...... reminds me a bit too much of the old Hercules TV show, but with more boobs. The acting is a big plastic, may give the rest of it a swerve.
		
Click to expand...

it gets better so do the boobs


----------



## Midnight (Jan 1, 2020)

First episode of Dracula on BBC 1 really enjoyed it, some good  moments.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 1, 2020)

I cin



Midnight said:



			First episode of Dracula on BBC 1 really enjoyed it, some good  moments.
		
Click to expand...

I
I concur 😈👻


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 1, 2020)

thought it was a bit.... hammer, but without any female nudity


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 1, 2020)

The new Queen on _The Crown_ season 3  was very good on a UK cop show not too far back.  Another show too.  I can't think of either title or even the lady's name right now but they were all quite good. 

I like UK TV in general.  Lots of good actors and screenplay writers. 

In fact, the only real bad English actor/actress that comes immediately to mind is Patsy Kensit.   I can never forget her performance with one of the Baldwin brothers in _Bitter Harvest_ (early 90s). You have to see it to believe it...especially her attempt at an American deep south accent near the end. But she looked nice--still does at 50 or so.

I really like Eva Green.  She's  a French actress but has no discernible accent speaking English.  Most Americans probably think that she's English.  She was even good in _Penny Dreadful_ where she mostly kept on her clothes.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 1, 2020)

stokie_93 said:



			I've just finished watching Dexter on Netflix, 8 series and 1 year later (I've watched other things inbetween) I was so disappointed by the ending :mmm:

I've also watched all of Breaking Bad (Still the best thing i've watched) & it's spin off Better Call Saul.

Started watching Stranger Things last night as people at work had raved on and after 2 episodes I can't wait to watch it again?

What's everyone else watching at the moment and what series have you enjoyed previously?
		
Click to expand...

I've got a _Dexter_ story.  After our beloved Beagle passed away at age 16, my wife decided that she wanted a Welsh Terrier this time. It's one of those dogs that doesn't shed much but requires haircuts instead.   I wanted to get a rescue instead of a dog from a breeder, but my wife didn't like any of the dogs locally available--most of which were pit bulls.

A breeder who lives near the Patriots Stadium on the South (of Boston) Shore had a new litter for sale on her website--two males and two females.  We ordered one of the males. We were going to call him Dexter after the serial murderer on TV.   [We thought he was cool.]

At five weeks, before the pups could leave their mother, we drove down there to see Dexter.  He wanted no part of us. He squirmed and wanted to go back into the little empty wading pool
(that the breeder had in her house) to curl up with his litter mates.

As an aside, both males had been chosen, one of the females, and there was a third prospective buyer who wanted a male if one became available.

In the wading pool, while the other three pups huddled up, one of the females, the available one, wanted no part of the others. She was pacing back and forth, trying to climb out of the rubber pool but she was too tiny.  We picked her up and her reaction was totally different from "Dexter's."  She licked us and nibbled on us and seem to love being held.

My wife asked if the girl pup was available and the breeder said "Absolutely!" with a little too much enthusiasm. We decided that we wanted her instead.  Now the breeder was delighted because she had all four pups  sold at $1400 bucks each as I recall.  Then, when the little pup was placed back into the wading pool, she put her tiny front legs up on the wall of the pool
and then lifted her head back and howled, just like a hound instead of a terrier!  She must have sensed that we loved Beagles.  

That sealed the deal.  When the pup was seven or eight weeks old, we drove back down there to pick her up.

Molly is five years old now but still acts like a puppy. The only problem is that she likes to hump my knee (I go to sleep on my back) when we go to bed.  There isn't another 73 year old guy in town who gets as much action as I reluctantly do.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 2, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			The new Queen on _The Crown_ season 3  was very good on a UK cop show not too far back.  Another show too.  I can't think of either title or even the lady's name right now but they were all quite good.

I like UK TV in general.  Lots of good actors and screenplay writers.

In fact, the only real bad English actor/actress that comes immediately to mind is Patsy Kensit.   I can never forget her performance with one of the Baldwin brothers in _Bitter Harvest_ (early 90s). You have to see it to believe it...especially her attempt at an American deep south accent near the end. But she looked nice--still does at 50 or so.

I really like Eva Green.  She's  a French actress but has no discernible accent speaking English.  Most Americans probably think that she's English.  She was even good in _Penny Dreadful_ where she mostly kept on her clothes.
		
Click to expand...


Olivia Coleman, the cop show was probably Broadchurch


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 2, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Olivia Coleman, the cop show was probably Broadchurch
		
Click to expand...

Right on both counts. Thanks


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 2, 2020)

We have now watched four episodes of Chernobyl - awesome and quite frightening really as it actually happened...so close to absolute mega disaster.

One episode to go but can 100% agree with the plaudits others here have given it as a 'Best of 2019'.  I would not have watched if I had not read how highly others here thought of it - so many thanks guys...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 2, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			The new Queen on _The Crown_ season 3  was very good on a UK cop show not too far back.  Another show too.  I can't think of either title or even the lady's name right now but they were all quite good.

I like UK TV in general.  Lots of good actors and screenplay writers.

In fact, the only real bad English actor/actress that comes immediately to mind is Patsy Kensit.   I can never forget her performance with one of the Baldwin brothers in _Bitter Harvest_ (early 90s). You have to see it to believe it...especially her attempt at an American deep south accent near the end. But she looked nice--still does at 50 or so.

I really like Eva Green.  She's  a French actress but has no discernible accent speaking English.  Most Americans probably think that she's English.  She was even good in _Penny Dreadful_ where she mostly kept on her clothes.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair I am not sure that many here or the wider UK would put Patsy Kensit anywhere whatsoever in their actress rankings...in fact some of us might not actually consider her much of an actress at all - most will simply know her name and some will know her as Liam Gallagher's ex.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 2, 2020)

Blake's 7 - the full series is on YouTube.  It's terrible - plot holes everywhere - just like Dr Who in the late 70s.  But it's maddingly addictive.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 2, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			To be fair I am not sure that many here or the wider UK would put Patsy Kensit anywhere whatsoever in their actress rankings...in fact some of us might not actually consider her much of an actress at all - most will simply know her name and some will know her as Liam Gallagher's ex.
		
Click to expand...

I remember her as the lead singer of Eighth Wonder - "I'm not scared"


----------



## Wolf (Jan 2, 2020)

Just finished the Witcher, lots of nice boobs to see, lots of Mr Cavill for the ladies but im left feeling rather  meh about  the whole thing. Maybe i expected more and fail to see how some were saying it surpasses GoT because for me it really doesn't and the multiple time lines unless you figure that out quickly can confuse people


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 2, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Just finished the Witcher, lots of nice boobs to see, lots of Mr Cavill for the ladies butim left feeling rather  meh about  the whole thing. Maybe i expected more and fail to see hiw some were saying it surpasses GoT because for me ot really doesn't and the multiple time lines uless you figure that out quickly can confuse people
		
Click to expand...

sort of agree, quite entertaining none the less, two year wait for the next series


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 2, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			sort of agree, quite entertaining none the less, two year wait for the next series
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to watch.  Though it'll most likely just be me as Mrs Hogie wasn't grabbed by Ep 1.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 2, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			sort of agree, quite entertaining none the less, two year wait for the next series
		
Click to expand...

Just didn't find myself vested in it or bothered where it was going next as it didn't seem to know itself. Plus 2 years to wait for series 2 makes you wonder is it worth bothering as by the time new season comes out a lot will be forgotten.  Don't think I'll bother with series 2


----------



## Midnight (Jan 2, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Just finished the Witcher, lots of nice boobs to see, lots of Mr Cavill for the ladies but im left feeling rather  meh about  the whole thing. Maybe i expected more and fail to see how some were saying it surpasses GoT because for me it really doesn't and the multiple time lines unless you figure that out quickly can confuse people
		
Click to expand...

I have just finished it and really enjoyed it. I think I enjoyed it more than most as I haven't watched GoT. Going to watch that in 2021 then the hype will of died down and I won't be expecting to much 👍🏾


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 2, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm going to watch.  Though it'll most likely just be me as Mrs Hogie wasn't grabbed by Ep 1.
		
Click to expand...

first couple are are not all that but it does get better


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 2, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Just didn't find myself vested in it or bothered where it was going next as it didn't seem to know itself. Plus 2 years to wait for series 2 makes you wonder is it worth bothering as by the time new season comes out a lot will be forgotten.  Don't think I'll bother with series 2
		
Click to expand...

the whole girl in the woods bit not that gripping, but  Yenniffer is a bit more interesting


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 2, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			People still watch tv yet 11m is half the numbers watching? They just are not counting allowing for modern viewing methods.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/entertainment-arts-50975665

Seems it’s the most watched comedy in 17 years - it’s done well


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 2, 2020)

Why would kids prefer to watch TV on an i pad instead of a 70" screen?

Why would they rather to listen to music on an i pod instead of a decent audio system?
I use mine for the TV audio as well.

I think that this generation is regressing.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 2, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/entertainment-arts-50975665

Seems it’s the most watched comedy in 17 years - it’s done well
		
Click to expand...

No problem with the accumulated figure, that is a proper amount and worth boasting about. 11m, pah, 17m, fair play 👍


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 4, 2020)

Dracula. Two great episodes followed by an absolute duffer. They didn't know how to end it so made a total mess of it. A real shame.

If anyone fancies it then genuinely watch the first 2 but then just stop. The two leads were excellent imo.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 4, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Dracula. Two great episodes followed by an absolute duffer. They didn't know how to end it so made a total mess of it. A real shame.

If anyone fancies it then genuinely watch the first 2 but then just stop. The two leads were excellent imo.
		
Click to expand...

You beat me to it, that last episode was a proper stinker.
When the lawyer turned up i couldn't believe it, felt like a crap episode of Dr Who in the end 🙈


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 4, 2020)

Deputy,  on Fox TV  new American gritty cop series  ep 1 was good, looks promising.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 4, 2020)

Just catching up on last years SAS Who dares wins before the new season starts tomorrow.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 4, 2020)

Started watching Life on Mars last night on the BBC iPlayer. Absolutely brilliant. Not seen it since it was first on telly back in 2006. If you have never seen it, it is a must watch, although it does help if you were born in the 60's or 70's as some of the  comedy is dependent on the watcher knowing the history of that time period.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 5, 2020)

Watching Gold Digger on iplayer at the mo. Interesting thus far as each episode looks at the story from a different persons perspective.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 5, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Dracula. Two great episodes followed by an absolute duffer. They didn't know how to end it so made a total mess of it. A real shame.

If anyone fancies it then genuinely watch the first 2 but then just stop. The two leads were excellent imo.
		
Click to expand...

i wasn't sure what to make of it TBH, a bit hammer to start with then the modern bit was strange, it didn't really ht the spot for me, Mrs liked it though


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 5, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Just catching up on last years SAS Who dares wins before the new season starts tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Got the new series on record. David says they're all the same but I get quite involved in the competitors and find it interesting how they crumble - or not!


----------



## Wolf (Jan 5, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Got the new series on record. David says they're all the same but I get quite involved in the competitors and find it interesting how they crumble - or not!
		
Click to expand...

Same here its not about the difference of exercise or what they get put through i find fascinating, it's the mental capacity , strength and weaknesses it unearths and how the DS push them through the barriers to show them what the true limits are not the ones they impose on themselves.


----------



## Piece (Jan 5, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			You beat me to it, that last episode was a proper stinker.
When the lawyer turned up i couldn't believe it, felt like a crap episode of Dr Who in the end 🙈
		
Click to expand...

oh, that’s right where I’ve got to...😬


----------



## andycap (Jan 5, 2020)

Yesterday watched all of don't f**k with cats on Netflix . I f you like true crime stuff it's great , i wont say much to avoid spoilers and dont google it before hand !


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm not sure why people get so upset with "spoilers."

If we go to see a classic old play or opera, we know how the story ends but we enjoy it anyway, right?


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 5, 2020)

Piece said:



			oh, that’s right where I’ve got to...😬
		
Click to expand...


Did you finish it and what did you think?


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 5, 2020)

andycap said:



			Yesterday watched all of don't f**k with cats on Netflix . I f you like true crime stuff it's great , i wont say much to avoid spoilers and dont google it before hand !
		
Click to expand...

Started it but couldn't stomach it early on so switched off!


----------



## Piece (Jan 5, 2020)

Beezerk said:




Did you finish it and what did you think?
		
Click to expand...

Saving it for tonight!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 5, 2020)

9pm this Thursday, BBC1, the return of the greatest 'Who Done It' series which has been ripped off by everyone from Agatha Christie to Knives Out. But none have bettered the original and best.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 5, 2020)

We watched final episode of Chernobyl last night.  Just simply awesome.  Minor quibble - but very nit-picking - is that much of ep4 had little consequence in the end other than highlighting the horror of clearing up - and that is certainly enough...Given the time spent on animal clearance I was expecting one of the animal clearance characters to pop up in ep5 in some way.

But just nit-picking in the extreme.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 5, 2020)

Band of Brothers, again, just a quality box set.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 5, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Band of Brothers, again, just a quality box set.
		
Click to expand...

Binged watched it on my flight back from Oz the other month, I'd forgotten just how good it was. Absolutely top class TV.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 7, 2020)

24 hours in police custody. Really good bit of tv.


----------



## chellie (Jan 8, 2020)

Watched Der Pass on Now TV. Would recommend.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 8, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I'm not sure why people get so upset with "spoilers."

If we go to see a classic old play or opera, we know how the story ends but we enjoy it anyway, right?
		
Click to expand...

We do - but I think that in these we watch to enjoy more the interpretation and setting rather than the story.


----------



## BrianM (Jan 9, 2020)

Chernobyl, absolutely brilliant, definitely worth watching if you haven’t seen it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 9, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Chernobyl, absolutely brilliant, definitely worth watching if you haven’t seen it.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed - we've just finished watching it - scary what could quite easily have happened.

And finished S1 of _The Witcher_ last night.  I'm a bit meh about it.  Fine I suppose - just found it really fragmented and I rather gave up continually trying to work out which timeline we were on and then trying to tie them together.  So I just watched.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 9, 2020)

Those into fitness and diet etc may like Fit to Fat to Fit. Just watched a few episodes and interesting concept and intriguing personalities. The changes in the fit ones in particular, and their struggles, is keeping me interested (despite them being American )


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 9, 2020)

Latest series of Power on Netflix, I think it needs to end now.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 9, 2020)

I ended up watching most of series 2 of You as the missus was watching it. I found it a bit smug and irritating, and unrealistic since the main character seems to get away with his crimes rather easily despite not exactly putting any meticulous planning in. But I liked it just enough that I followed it to the end to see what happened. There was a reasonably good twist. I didn't like the last minute hook to set up the next series though, seemed a bit pointless.


----------



## Reemul (Jan 9, 2020)

The Witcher on Netflix, loving it but I have read the books and played the 3 games


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 10, 2020)

The Choir : Aylesbury Prison.  Wonderfully moving program about rehabilitation, mental health and Gareth trying to do his thing in a young offenders institution with some serious criminals.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 10, 2020)

Everest. Documentary following Ant Middleton attempt to be the 1st man of the year to summit on the mountain. Was an interesting and gritty in places account of what it takes to achieve such a feat. Especially interesting when he gets stuck due to inexperienced climbers ahead holding them up and again coming back down he goes snow blind in 1 eye and has to gey down from camp 4 to base with 1 partially working eye.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 10, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Everest. Documentary following Ant Middleton attempt to be the 1st man of the year to summit on the mountain. Was an interesting and gritty in places account of what it takes to achieve such a feat. Especially interesting when he gets stuck due to inexperienced climbers ahead holding them up and again coming back down he goes snow blind in 1 eye and has to gey down from camp 4 to base with 1 partially working eye.
		
Click to expand...

Really enjoyed that documentary, made it look absolutely brutal. Decided climbing mountains is definitely not for me.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 10, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Really enjoyed that documentary, made it look absolutely brutal. Decided climbing mountains is definitely not for me. 

Click to expand...

There's definitely moments in it where you think nope, no way will i do that.. If you enjoyed the documentary I'd recommend getting his book Inside the Fear Bubble. It details even more of his journey and highlights not fit for tv conversations he had etc. Now im gonna have to watch Mutiny where he recreated Captain Bligh epic jouney.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 10, 2020)

Tongo said:



			Watching Gold Digger on iplayer at the mo. Interesting thus far as each episode looks at the story from a different persons perspective.
		
Click to expand...

Bit of a disappointing ending to this really. Built up to be more than it actually was once everything panned out.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 10, 2020)

Watched the first episode of the new series of Death in Paradise last night. The woman that has replaced Dwayne is completely annoying and useless. Hope Ralf Little's character will be better than Ardal O'Hanlon's as I find AOH a bit wooden.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 10, 2020)

Just spotted one reason I may have been a bit baffled by the goings-on in _The Witcher_...I missed out watching Ep 4...

Watched it last night and a couple of things became a bit clearer...

Anyway - think I'll watch _From the Earth to the Moon_ - the 1998 Tom Hanks series...I guess that I know the ending - but the story is part of my childhood and early teens


----------



## TheDiablo (Jan 10, 2020)

Wolf said:



			There's definitely moments in it where you think nope, no way will i do that.. If you enjoyed the documentary I'd recommend getting his book Inside the Fear Bubble. It details even more of his journey and highlights not fit for tv conversations he had etc. Now im gonna have to watch Mutiny where he recreated Captain Bligh epic jouney.
		
Click to expand...

I really liked Mutiny, haven't seen the doc you mentioned so that's on the list now 👍🏻


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 10, 2020)

Tongo said:



			Watched the first episode of the new series of Death in Paradise last night. The woman that has replaced Dwayne is completely annoying and useless. Hope Ralf Little's character will be better than Ardal O'Hanlon's as I find AOH a bit wooden.
		
Click to expand...

Haven't had the pleasure of seeing the new series but the woman was in the last series and yes, she was a bit annoying.  I know it's as far away from a true depiction of police work as it is possible to get, but even taking that into account you you wonder why they thought she could come across as someone who would get a job in the police.  But I quite like Ardal.  It's just my version of trash TV in that it is complete hokum but as soon as you hear the theme tune I'm transported to a sunny Island from a miserable winter in the UK


----------



## Wolf (Jan 10, 2020)

TheDiablo said:



			I really liked Mutiny, haven't seen the doc you mentioned so that's on the list now 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Im off this afternoon so going to watch a few episodes. You'll enjoy everest and there's a point they acknowledge they lost a lot of footage due to Camera falling a fair few hundred feet off the face of the mountain 😳


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 10, 2020)

24  Hours in Police Custody
This show makes you realise just how many CCTV cameras there are. Criminals make some stupid mistakes, and the police are very good at gathering evidence and getting convictions.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 10, 2020)

Robin Hood said:



			24  Hours in Police Custody
This show makes you realise just how many CCTV cameras there are. Criminals make some stupid mistakes, and the police are very good at gathering evidence and getting convictions.
		
Click to expand...

Hinchingbrooke Park is close to us and I know the area well so it was kind of weird to see and hear them refer to local "landmarks" in connection with the murder. Whenever I watch this series though I find some of the police slightly cringe-worthy as they all celebrate "yeah mate, he's singing like a canary" etc!


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 10, 2020)

Tongo said:



			Watched the first episode of the new series of Death in Paradise last night. The woman that has replaced Dwayne is completely annoying and useless. Hope Ralf Little's character will be better than Ardal O'Hanlon's as I find AOH a bit wooden.
		
Click to expand...

Poor again last night, really light weight feel to it and again the murders are complete guess work to try and solve yourself. Yes that newish copper woman, she needs cutting from the series asap, completely ruins it.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 10, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Poor again last night, really light weight feel to it and again the murders are complete guess work to try and solve yourself. Yes that newish copper woman, she needs cutting from the series asap, completely ruins it.
		
Click to expand...

From what i can remember they seemed to have zero evidence that the two brothers were the murderers as well.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 10, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Haven't had the pleasure of seeing the new series but the woman was in the last series and yes, she was a bit annoying.  I know it's as far away from a true depiction of police work as it is possible to get, but even taking that into account you you wonder why they thought she could come across as someone who would get a job in the police.  But I quite like Ardal.  It's just my version of trash TV in that it is complete hokum but as soon as you hear the theme tune I'm transported to a sunny Island from a miserable winter in the UK
		
Click to expand...

You're right about it being escapist TV in very nice surroundings but there has to be some sort of realism about it otherwise its little more than farce.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 10, 2020)

I watch some of your TV shows on Netlflix.  On the one with the priest who solves crimes, that little town has more murders per season than one might expect, no?

My town northwest of Boston had ONE in 2019.  That was an out of towner who shot and killed somebody in church during a wedding. Wounded a few others.  Father Brown would not approve.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 10, 2020)

Tongo said:



			From what i can remember they seemed to have zero evidence that the two brothers were the murderers as well.
		
Click to expand...

There is never any real evidence, it is nearly always circumstantial.

I think you are looking too deeply into this programme. It is light fluff in the depths of winter over here. Show it in April and people would slaughter it but in January we just want to see somewhere with sun and warmth. I agree the joke PC is plain annoying but I can nearly forgive them that mistake due to the introduction of the new detective 😍.


----------



## casuk (Jan 11, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Band of Brothers, again, just a quality box set.
		
Click to expand...

I just watched that again too, Pacific right after, I preferred band of brothers with the interviews in the beginning gives you a real connection with the characters, dont f with cats was good I watched a lot through my fingers hated the cruelty bits, evil genius is good worth a watch


----------



## Fish (Jan 11, 2020)

Going to start watching Instinct now my mate has uploaded it to my........well IYKYK


----------



## Piece (Jan 11, 2020)

Still going with The Witcher. Superb TV picture quality. As for the series itself, not a clue what’s going on but don’t mind that, as with GoT I didn’t either!


----------



## BrianM (Jan 12, 2020)

Gomorrah, Italian mafia series, I’m 4 episodes in, excellent so far!!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 12, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Gomorrah, Italian mafia series, I’m 4 episodes in, excellent so far!!
		
Click to expand...

It is SOOOOOO good 👍🏻


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 12, 2020)

Piece said:



			Still going with The Witcher. Superb TV picture quality. As for the series itself, not a clue what’s going on but don’t mind that, as with GoT I didn’t either!
		
Click to expand...

If you manage to stitch together (m)any of the threads you have done better than I. But fun watch - I guess.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 12, 2020)

Don't F*** With Cats.

Watched the first 2 programmes yesterday, mental stuff.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 12, 2020)

Started watching Bancroft on catch up. Seems promising thus far.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 12, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			P*oor again last night, really light weight feel to it and again the murders are complete guess work to try and solve yourself.* Yes that newish copper woman, she needs cutting from the series asap, completely ruins it.
		
Click to expand...

But its never claimed to be The Wire.  Is has always been light weight and you've never really been able to confidently guess who did it as important clues are always first shown in the reveal. Plus we got Vyvyan doing a Geoffrey Boycott impersonation, what's not to like?


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 12, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			But its never claimed to be The Wire.  Is has always been light weight and you've never really been able to confidently guess who did it as important clues are always first shown in the reveal. Plus we got Vyvyan doing a Geoffrey Boycott impersonation, what's not to like? 

Click to expand...


I don't recall it being this slapstick in earlier series, I like the main copper though. Yeah you have to look close at the start for the clues but even then it's brain frazzling


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 12, 2020)

Beezerk said:




I don't recall it being this slapstick in earlier series, I like the main copper though. Yeah you have to look close at the start for the clues but even then it's brain frazzling 

Click to expand...

I seem to remember when Ben Miller did it it wasn't played for laughs that much, but since he left I think it mostly has.  You've always had one comedy sidekick copper to 2 serious sidekick ones, it may be that the current sidekick comedy copper is a bit too 'comedy' for many, including me.  And if you've ever guessed both the who and why someone did it before the final reveal then you are better detective than I am.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 13, 2020)

Dempsey and Makepeace -  I mean, how hot was Glynis Barber in that?        I got talking to Michael Brandon at a Super Bowl party years back - really nice guy and serious Giants fan.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 13, 2020)

Started watching The Mallorca Files on iplayer. Tis a bit like Death in Paradise but in Mallorca; light hearted and easy viewing.


----------



## BrianM (Jan 13, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			It is SOOOOOO good 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

10 episodes in and it’s absolutely brilliant, gripping viewing.


----------



## chellie (Jan 13, 2020)

Midnight Sun on Now TV. Interesting way to murder someone!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 13, 2020)

BrianM said:



			10 episodes in and it’s absolutely brilliant, gripping viewing.
		
Click to expand...

I nearly didn’t bother with it when I realized it was subtitles. if anything it makes it better.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 15, 2020)

Watched the latest Midsomer Murders last night. Absolutely awful. So dull and lifeless. ITV really need to stop making them now as they are an insult to the Bergerac era. I'm a big fan of the program but they are just insipid and characterless now.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 15, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Gomorrah, Italian mafia series, I’m 4 episodes in, excellent so far!!
		
Click to expand...

where can I catch this ?.Not free on Netflix or Amazon ????


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 15, 2020)

Finished 3 seasons of "No Offence", really enjoyed that, hope they do a season 4.

Now watching Messiah on Netflix, interesting and enjoying it, 4 episodes in .


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 15, 2020)

Tongo said:



			Watched the latest Midsomer Murders last night. Absolutely awful. So dull and lifeless. ITV really need to stop making them now as they are an insult to the Bergerac era. I'm a big fan of the program but they are just insipid and characterless now.
		
Click to expand...

So right. They are awful. Last one I saw was circus people dying all over the place. Within hours of each death everyone was almost back to normal, as if nothing had happened. Circus kept on going. No sign of Press. No sign of H and E who would have had the circus bloody near dismantled 😀
And then to top it all, the latest  episodes have no formal police interviews of the perps. They are sat down and Barnaby tells a story of what happened ( allegedly). And there's your evidence.
I know these things are escapism etc etc, but they are really getting cheap and slapdash now.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 15, 2020)

Just caught up on last weeks death in paradise. Got to admit as stories go is was one of the weaker ones and Im actually looking forward to the change of Inspector because I think Mooney & his new sidekick aren't that good together. Still its just light hearted fun TV so happy to keep watching. 

But I wish they'd bring Florence back 😍


----------



## BrianM (Jan 15, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			where can I catch this ?.Not free on Netflix or Amazon ????
		
Click to expand...

On Sky catchup, on Atlantic.
Not much better than this in my opinion, I’m on the second series already.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 15, 2020)

As suggested by the post by F&D on the Films thread, we watched the first episode of _The Outsider_ (Sky Atlantic) last night.  Wooo.  Now that was very good - and we are ensnared.  Stephen King...what do you have in store for us...!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 15, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			So right. They are awful. Last one I saw was circus people dying all over the place. Within hours of each death everyone was almost back to normal, as if nothing had happened. Circus kept on going. No sign of Press. No sign of H and E who would have had the circus bloody near dismantled 😀
And then to top it all, the latest  episodes have no formal police interviews of the perps. They are sat down and Barnaby tells a story of what happened ( allegedly). And there's your evidence.
I know these things are escapism etc etc, but they are really getting cheap and slapdash now.
		
Click to expand...

What tickles me with MSM is that on any other show when a murder takes place there is an incident room, lots of officers involved etc. They have a serial killer on the loose each week and yet there are only 2 people working the case. Where is the Capt Dobey demanding results? (that is for the oldies out there )


----------



## Tongo (Jan 15, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			So right. They are awful. Last one I saw was circus people dying all over the place. Within hours of each death everyone was almost back to normal, as if nothing had happened. Circus kept on going. No sign of Press. No sign of H and E who would have had the circus bloody near dismantled 😀
And then to top it all, the latest  episodes have no formal police interviews of the perps. They are sat down and Barnaby tells a story of what happened ( allegedly). And there's your evidence.
I know these things are escapism etc etc, but they are really getting cheap and slapdash now.
		
Click to expand...

Its the blandness that gets me. The stories and characters are so dull. There's none of the eccentricities of John Nettles' era, none of the countryside ways just bizarre themes which are flogged to death (pardon the pun) during the episode. There is a lack of subtlety and the clever writing which were part of Nettles' era. Also none of the humour. MM was always and escapist, tongue in cheek, not meant to be accurate sort of program but it also used to be amusing, witty and well written.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 15, 2020)

*Exposed: The churches dark secret*
Just watched both parts of this.  Extremely disturbing about the whole cover up of abuse by Peter Ball.  The hierarchy in the Church were so intent on keeping the image of the Church clean that they had no concern for the people who had been abused.  And the fact that this monster was protected by not only the Church but also by others high up.  This is not a reflection on the Church of England as I know similar things have happened in other religions (and, sadly, are probably still happening).  As is often in the case in these situations, the victims are made to feel like they're in the wrong.
You have to have nothing but admiration for those who were interviewed on the programme and those who stood up to declare what was going on.  A pity nobody did anything about it.


----------



## robinthehood (Jan 15, 2020)

Finally got round to watching the end of man in the high castle, slightly odd in many ways but overall a good series.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 15, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			As suggested by the post by F&D on the Films thread, we watched the first episode of _The Outsider_ (Sky Atlantic) last night.  Wooo.  Now that was very good - and we are ensnared.  Stephen King...what do you have in store for us...!
		
Click to expand...

Watched the 2nd episode last night. It didn’t disappoint.
I’ve read a lot of Stephen King but not this one so I genuinely have no clue what’s going to happen next! Great stuff! 😁


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 15, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Not sure how it is going down with people not familiar with the graphic novel, but with one episode to go Watchmen is just superb. This week a masterclass in making everything clear. Superb
		
Click to expand...

I was getting this on Sky catchup.  Got to Episode 6 and didn't auto-download the next episode.  It's now gone to buying the box set for £19.99!


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Watched the don’t f*ck with cats docs. I wouldn’t say it was 3hrs wasted, but I wouldn’t swap it for a rainy windy nasty round on the course.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 15, 2020)

Another vote for "The Outsider". Two episodes in and hooked and intrigued!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 17, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Finished 3 seasons of "No Offence", really enjoyed that, hope they do a season 4.

Now watching Messiah on Netflix, interesting and enjoying it, 4 episodes in .
		
Click to expand...

 Messiah is very interesting so far.


----------



## Hoganman1 (Jan 17, 2020)

I skipped ahead so if someone has already mentioned Justified please forgive me. It's great and Walton Goggins is the best thing in it.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 17, 2020)

https://www.netflix.com/title/81062828?s=a&trkid=13747225&t=cp

Killer inside - the mind of Aaron Hernandez.



Shocking story of a young new england patriots players fall from grace.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2020)

garyinderry said:



https://www.netflix.com/title/81062828?s=a&trkid=13747225&t=cp

Killer inside - the mind of Aaron Hernandez.



Shocking story of a young new england patriots players fall from grace.
		
Click to expand...


I was looking at this the other day, is it any good mate?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 17, 2020)

Hoganman1 said:



			I skipped ahead so if someone has already mentioned Justified please forgive me. It's great and Walton Goggins is the best thing in it.
		
Click to expand...

One of my top 10 TV shows ever. Has been mentioned before, but it deserves all the publicity it can get. It gets better and better as the seasons go on too. You are right, Walt Goggins is superb, as is Timothy Oliphant, and most of the rest of the main characters to be fair.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 17, 2020)

Midnight said:



			I was looking at this the other day, is it any good mate?
		
Click to expand...


Yes crazy story.  I don't follow American football so it was a new to me.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 17, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			As suggested by the post by F&D on the Films thread, we watched the first episode of _The Outsider_ (Sky Atlantic) last night.  Wooo.  Now that was very good - and we are ensnared.  Stephen King...what do you have in store for us...!
		
Click to expand...

Oooooh - watched Ep 2 of _The Outsider_ last night.  Oooooh - it’s good.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 17, 2020)

I have started Good Omens on BBC2. Ok so far, but then I loved the book.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 17, 2020)

Started the 2nd series of The Sinner last night. A promising start.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 17, 2020)

As a firm fan of "Thick of it" and "VEEP", I will be tuning in to Avenue 5 shortly


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 17, 2020)

Treadstone on primes so far so good.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 17, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Treadstone on primes so far so good.
		
Click to expand...

Just started on this myself, on Episode w as i type this, enjoyable so far and nice hiw they reference in the Bourne films instead if trying to make a stand alone revamp


----------



## GB72 (Jan 17, 2020)

Will have to give treadstone a go. Watching The Fix at the moment, decent enough US legal drama.

Next weekend will be spent binge watching Picard if it is released in one go


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 17, 2020)

White House Farm, very good so far.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 18, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There is never any real evidence, it is nearly always circumstantial.

I think you are looking too deeply into this programme. It is light fluff in the depths of winter over here. Show it in April and people would slaughter it but in January we just want to see somewhere with sun and warmth. I agree the joke PC is plain annoying but I can nearly forgive them that mistake due to the introduction of the new detective 😍.
		
Click to expand...

The best acting is done by the lizard, and he is 100% CGI.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 18, 2020)

Robster59 said:



*Exposed: The churches dark secret*
Just watched both parts of this.  Extremely disturbing about the whole cover up of abuse by Peter Ball.  The hierarchy in the Church were so intent on keeping the image of the Church clean that they had no concern for the people who had been abused.  And the fact that this monster was protected by not only the Church but also by others high up.  This is not a reflection on the Church of England as I know similar things have happened in other religions (and, sadly, are probably still happening).  As is often in the case in these situations, the victims are made to feel like they're in the wrong.
You have to have nothing but admiration for those who were interviewed on the programme and those who stood up to declare what was going on.  A pity nobody did anything about it.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree.
What gets me is the lies told from people who are in a position of trust and the fact that the cover up goes right to the top.
Robster, have you seen Spotlight or the Murder of Sister Catherine Cesnik?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 18, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			The best acting is done by the lizard, and he is 100% CGI.
		
Click to expand...

Nooooooo, that can't be true 😭. He is real, real I tell you.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 18, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			White House Farm, very good so far.
		
Click to expand...

Very good but there are some dodgy accents going on. Why do that? Just let actors use their own voices.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 18, 2020)

Black sails , Luke Cage .. Amazon prime and Netflix


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 18, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Treadstone on primes so far so good.
		
Click to expand...

Next on my list !


----------



## chellie (Jan 18, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Treadstone on primes so far so good.
		
Click to expand...

Started watching it last night.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 18, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Very good but there are some dodgy accents going on. Why do that? Just let actors use their own voices.
		
Click to expand...

Aaah yes the Scouse Welsh fella 🤣


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 18, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Very good but there are some dodgy accents going on. Why do that? Just let actors use their own voices.
		
Click to expand...

Isn’t that the whole point of acting? 

And have you heard Stephen Graham’s accent?


----------



## Midnight (Jan 18, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			As suggested by the post by F&D on the Films thread, we watched the first episode of _The Outsider_ (Sky Atlantic) last night.  Wooo.  Now that was very good - and we are ensnared.  Stephen King...what do you have in store for us...!
		
Click to expand...


Enjoying this so far, only annoying thing is struggling to see proper due to being shot a lot in the dark.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 18, 2020)

Sex education S2. Brilliant.


----------



## Hoganman1 (Jan 18, 2020)

We plan to watch The Outsider, but we're waiting until all episodes are complete so we can binge watch. We enjoyed Messiah too. I hate it will be at least a year before season 2, if they have one.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 18, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Isn’t that the whole point of acting?

And have you heard Stephen Graham’s accent?
		
Click to expand...

His accent is distracting, Mark Addy is going in and out as well. Both of those are really good actors, I like watching them, but they don't need to put on the accent of the person they are portraying. It adds nothing and usually detracts, as it is here. 

Don't even get me started on Vera 😱😱.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 18, 2020)

Hoganman1 said:



			We plan to watch The Outsider, but we're waiting until all episodes are complete so we can binge watch. We enjoyed Messiah too. I hate it will be at least a year before season 2, if they have one.
		
Click to expand...

I'm on episode 3 of Messiah, enjoying it at the moment.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 18, 2020)

Saw the first episode of COBRA, on Sky 1, last night - looks promising.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 19, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Totally agree.
What gets me is the lies told from people who are in a position of trust and the fact that the cover up goes right to the top.
Robster, have you seen Spotlight or the Murder of Sister Catherine Cesnik?
		
Click to expand...

I've seen spotlight but not the other one. I'll have a look for it. What angers me as well is that none of those people who were part of the cover up were punished.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 19, 2020)

Tongo said:



			Started watching The Mallorca Files on iplayer. Tis a bit like Death in Paradise but in Mallorca; light hearted and easy viewing.
		
Click to expand...

Rather enjoying this series. Lighthearted, nice views, plenty of sunshine. A bit like Death in Paradise without the useless, annoying new PC.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 19, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sex education S2. Brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

So glad this is back. Very funny


----------



## Piece (Jan 19, 2020)

Saw a trailer for Picard on Amazon Prime. Looks nice, with some NextGen and Voyager names making an appearance.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 20, 2020)

Watching James May, our man in Japan on Amazon. 

A little samey compared with other shows doing the same thing - Jonathon Ross, Joanna Lumley, Sue Perkins et al but quite amusing at times, and also quite embarrassing at times. My wife is Japanese, we like to watch these shows, but do find them a bit cringeworthy in parts. This one with May being a dick at times, and some of the people they go out of their way to meet. It seems the norm to go find the oddest stuff and weirdest people they can for these programs. 

We're not under any illusion that they Will do much different, but we do watch in hope.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 20, 2020)

New series of Sex Education and Always Sunny in Philadelphia are out so I'll be watching those in the near future.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 21, 2020)

Robin Hood said:



			Saw the first episode of COBRA, on Sky 1, last night - looks promising.
		
Click to expand...

It gets better, good plot and cast.
Begsbie is quite convincing in the BJ role.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 21, 2020)

We watched_ All Aboard! New Zealand by Rail, Sea and Land_.  One of an occasional series of trip 'documentaries' on BBC Four (an now on iPlayer).  2.5hrs of filming a trip - mainly road, around New Zealand.  No voice-over commentary but occasional pop-up facts about places being passed.  We found it fascinating reflecting back with astonishment, and some melancholy, to a year ago to when we were in NZ travelling.  They travelled the roads that we travelled; went out in the boats we went out in; and did the rail journey that we did.  As the filming was done mostly from the perspective of the traveller, we felt that we were back there.  It was weird...hardly believing what we did through what the film shows of the magnificent landscape of NZ.

Absolutely stunning filming, not sure how a newbie to NZ would take sitting watching, just watching, this for full 2.5 hrs (though we took 3.5 weeks to do what they show in the 2.5 hrs  ).  But if you fancy getting a real feel for what NZ is like this delivers in absolute spades - what you see is what you get - at times unbelievably given the landscapes you are seeing. 

But if you are planning to go - maybe it would be a bit of a spoiler...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 22, 2020)

Anyone else watch the latest Silent Witness? I know who did the bulk of the murders, that was shown, but who did the first one? The one placed on the track, staged with a gin bottle. That wasn't explained unless I missed something.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 22, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anyone else watch the latest Silent Witness? I know who did the bulk of the murders, that was shown, but who did the first one? The one placed on the track, staged with a gin bottle. That wasn't explained unless I missed something.
		
Click to expand...

You are correct. I didn't get that either.
But what a propaganda programme that is. As if pathologists would go chasing all over everywhere doing the police job.
Technically brilliant, it is the sort of program I start watching then lose concentration on when it becomes totally unrealistic and , to my mind, too much a vehicle for BBC politics


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 23, 2020)

A warning to anyone watching Cobra on download. Sky have messed up and E3 has a recap on stuff not yet seen previously and turns out it's E6 the final episode! You have to delete them all and permanently delete and then re-download...thought I was going mad and must have slept through all of E2.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 23, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Very good but there are some dodgy accents going on. Why do that? Just let actors use their own voices.
		
Click to expand...

Having now watched it I agree.
The dodgy welsh/Scouse accent is horrendous 😫


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 23, 2020)

Watched Ep 3 of _The Outsider_ last night - I'm gonna have to watch it again as I don't have much of a clue what's going on - maybe go back and watch part of Ep 2 as well...given one thing in Ep2 that became significant in Ep 3 but I kinda missed it in Ep2.  So will go back and check what I thought happened in Ep2.

Split mind over whether I want the 'answer' to be 'real' or 'imaginary'.  If you are watching you know what I mean.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 23, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Watched Ep 3 of _The Outsider_ last night - I'm gonna have to watch it again as I don't have much of a clue what's going on - maybe go back and watch part of Ep 2 as well...given one thing in Ep2 that became significant in Ep 3 but I kinda missed it in Ep2.  So will go back and check what I thought happened in Ep2.

Split mind over whether I want the 'answer' to be 'real' or 'imaginary'.  If you are watching you know what I mean.
		
Click to expand...

It's an age thing , you probably keep nodding off  .


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 24, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			A warning to anyone watching Cobra on download. Sky have messed up and E3 has a recap on stuff not yet seen previously and turns out it's E6 the final episode! You have to delete them all and permanently delete and then re-download...thought I was going mad and must have slept through all of E2.
		
Click to expand...

Watching Cobra and it’s just not gritty enough - it doesn’t the impact of those US dramas like Jack Ryan for example, will see if the third episode picks up but can myself giving up on it 

Seal Team is back and it’s a good watch 

The Rookie is also back , same with the Chicago programs


----------



## Wolf (Jan 24, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Watching Cobra and it’s just not gritty enough - it doesn’t the impact of those US dramas like Jack Ryan for example, will see if the third episode picks up but can myself giving up on it

Seal Team is back and it’s a good watch

The Rookie is also back , same with the Chicago programs
		
Click to expand...

Im struggling with it to, its just a little to British in that it doesn't seem to want to deliver on the grit and darker sides of things that would be occurring. 

SEAL team being back is a blessing can finally catch up on what's happening.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 24, 2020)

Still watching the impeachment trial of the Orangutan.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 24, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			Still watching the impeachment trial of the Orangutan.
		
Click to expand...

Spoiler alert. I think I have seen this one, and nothing happens.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 25, 2020)

Like others, back on Seal Team and The Rookie. Watched the first episode of Avenue 5 and not grabbing me so far.

On the other hand, the first episode of Picard was excellent.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 25, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Watching Cobra and it’s just not gritty enough - it doesn’t the impact of those US dramas like Jack Ryan for example, will see if the third episode picks up but can myself giving up on it

Seal Team is back and it’s a good watch

The Rookie is also back , same with the Chicago programs
		
Click to expand...

Funny enough the lack of the extra grit is kind of what I like. Carlyle's flaring nostrils are a tough watch though!!


----------



## Piece (Jan 25, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			A warning to anyone watching Cobra on download. Sky have messed up and E3 has a recap on stuff not yet seen previously and turns out it's E6 the final episode! You have to delete them all and permanently delete and then re-download...thought I was going mad and must have slept through all of E2.
		
Click to expand...

I have a similar story but this time it was my fault. I downloaded an entire series of Ballers to watch on the flight to Lanzarote and settled down to the watch the first episode. Except I watched the last episode instead!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 25, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Watching James May, our man in Japan on Amazon.

A little samey compared with other shows doing the same thing - Jonathon Ross, Joanna Lumley, Sue Perkins et al but quite amusing at times, and also quite embarrassing at times. My wife is Japanese, we like to watch these shows, but do find them a bit cringeworthy in parts. This one with May being a dick at times, and some of the people they go out of their way to meet. It seems the norm to go find the oddest stuff and weirdest people they can for these programs.

We're not under any illusion that they Will do much different, but we do watch in hope.
		
Click to expand...

Quite enjoyed it myself, his love for the country does shine through.  Been to Japan once and found the country absolutely fascinating, somewhere that everyone should visit at least once.

Think you will always get these programs focusing on the odd and weird stuff as if you focus on the day to day normality, whilst it will be a much truer representation of that country, it won't make that thrilling a program to watch.


----------



## Piece (Jan 25, 2020)

The Masked Singer. It’s crappy. But, Jon Ross says one of the mask singers maybe Natalie Cole...unlikely 😂


----------



## chellie (Jan 28, 2020)

Stockholm Requiem on More 4. It's very good.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 29, 2020)

Watched the first five episodes of the Goes Wrong Show with the wife - absolutely hilarious! We have already been to see all their theatre productions (Play That Goes Wrong, Comedy About A Bank Robbery, Groan Ups, Magic Goes Wrong etc), and we were in stitched watching the TV show as well. Superb.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 30, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sex education on Netflix.
2 episodes in & it pretty decent.
		
Click to expand...

Junior Shark told me about this and it is pretty funny.   If that is how 6th form life is like now then I really missed out 30 years ago.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 30, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Watched the first five episodes of the Goes Wrong Show with the wife - absolutely hilarious! We have already been to see all their theatre productions (Play That Goes Wrong, Comedy About A Bank Robbery, Groan Ups, Magic Goes Wrong etc), and we were in stitched watching the TV show as well. Superb.
		
Click to expand...

The "Play that goes wrong" live is one of the funniest things I've ever seen, the Goes Wrong Show does just lose something being on tv imo


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 30, 2020)

chrisd said:



			The "Play that goes wrong" live is one of the funniest things I've ever seen, the Goes Wrong Show does just lose something being on tv imo
		
Click to expand...

Admittedly it's not the same, but I think the writers are excellent and there's still a lot of quality humour in the TV show. (Also have a slight crush on Bryany Corrigan..)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 30, 2020)

Episode 4 of _The Outsider _last night.  Jings - there is a pattern... This is a cracking serialisation, but it is so good that I rather fear a 'let down' ending...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 30, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Admittedly it's not the same, but I think the writers are excellent and there's still a lot of quality humour in the TV show. (Also have a slight crush on Bryany Corrigan..)
		
Click to expand...

I watched the start of their _The Spirit of Christmas _- but only the start as it just sounded like a 'canned' laughter - even although we could see an audience at the start.  I just can't be bothered with 'canned' laughter.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 30, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I watched the start of their _The Spirit of Christmas _- but only the start as it just sounded like a 'canned' laughter - *even although we could see an audience at the start*.  I just can't be bothered with 'canned' laughter.
		
Click to expand...

Probably wasn't canned laughter then?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 30, 2020)

Watching a few reruns of MASH on the Sony Channel.  God that was a great series.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 31, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Probably wasn't canned laughter then?
		
Click to expand...

They switched from what was a theatre setting with audience to what looked like a studio set - and for that there was what sounded like canned laughter...I switched off at that point as I was only looking for a quick taster - but I’ll give it a longer look.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 31, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Watching a few reruns of MASH on the Sony Channel.  God that was a great series.
		
Click to expand...

MASH is an all time favourite, top show, excellent writing, and still funny today.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 31, 2020)

Piece said:



			I have a similar story but this time it was my fault. I downloaded an entire series of Ballers to watch on the flight to Lanzarote and settled down to the watch the first episode. Except I watched the last episode instead!
		
Click to expand...

If you are interested, Ballers started up again last week, episode 2 tonight.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 1, 2020)

Deadwater Fell. Don't want to give any spoilers but I stuck with all 4 episodes and frankly regret it now. Big let down.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 1, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Deadwater Fell. Don't want to give any spoilers but I stuck with all 4 episodes and frankly regret it now. Big let down.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Rubbish ending and so much more they could have done with the plot and characters.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 1, 2020)

Picard - Promising.

Treadstone -  Confusing


----------



## chellie (Feb 1, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Picard - Promising.

Treadstone -  Confusing
		
Click to expand...

Hang in there with Treadstone. We thought it very good.


----------



## Midnight (Feb 1, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Picard - Promising.

Treadstone -  Confusing
		
Click to expand...

I'm on episode 5 of Treadstone - glad I stuck with it as enjoying it more now.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 1, 2020)

Midnight said:



			I'm on episode 5 of Treadstone - glad I stuck with it as enjoying it more now.
		
Click to expand...

I'm quite enjoying it, its just the constant flipping between characters and time 
Still one to go.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 1, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We watched_ All Aboard! New Zealand by Rail, Sea and Land_.  One of an occasional series of trip 'documentaries' on BBC Four (an now on iPlayer).  2.5hrs of filming a trip - mainly road, around New Zealand.  No voice-over commentary but occasional pop-up facts about places being passed.  We found it fascinating reflecting back with astonishment, and some melancholy, to a year ago to when we were in NZ travelling.  They travelled the roads that we travelled; went out in the boats we went out in; and did the rail journey that we did.  As the filming was done mostly from the perspective of the traveller, we felt that we were back there.  It was weird...hardly believing what we did through what the film shows of the magnificent landscape of NZ.

Absolutely stunning filming, not sure how a newbie to NZ would take sitting watching, just watching, this for full 2.5 hrs (though we took 3.5 weeks to do what they show in the 2.5 hrs  ).  But if you fancy getting a real feel for what NZ is like this delivers in absolute spades - what you see is what you get - at times unbelievably given the landscapes you are seeing.

But if you are planning to go - maybe it would be a bit of a spoiler...
		
Click to expand...

Halfway through and really enjoying it . Interesting to see the rebuild of SH 1 after the Kaikoura quake


----------



## Fromtherough (Feb 1, 2020)

Parks and Recreation. Sky are showing it from the beginning via Sky Comedy and made all series available to watch. Ron Swanson is one of the best tv characters of all time.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 1, 2020)

Fromtherough said:



			Parks and Recreation. Sky are showing it from the beginning via Sky Comedy and made all series available to watch. Ron Swanson is one of the best tv characters of all time.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 2, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Halfway through and really enjoying it . Interesting to see the rebuild of SH 1 after the Kaikoura quake
		
Click to expand...

They were still doing it when we drove the road.  Interestingly we went out a long walk when staying in Kaikoura; walked too far, but managed to get a lift back into town by a worker on the rebuild.  He told us all about the earthquake and road and rail rebuild, and took us to the workers village that had been constructed - I can't remember the exact number of workers living there at it's peak - but it was many thousands - a massive job.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 2, 2020)

_After Life_ , Ricky Gervais recent 6 parter dark comedy drama on Netflix.  If you like Gervais - it's a must watch, if you find him irritating - it's a must watch.  It really is that good.  Just all round fabulous - we just binge-watched all 6 and we could right now watch them all from the start.  I haven't watched anything quite so moving for I cannot remember how long.  Tough subject matter (he plays a very recent widower who has lost the love of his life to BC and is struggling in life without her) but it truly brought tears to me eyes and minutes later we were laughing.  Poignant, wry, dark and beautifully observed - and at times very funny.  Every single character was portrayed just perfectly and lovingly.  I could not recommend this more if I tried.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 2, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Watching a few reruns of MASH on the Sony Channel.  God that was a great series


Hacker Khan said:



			Watching a few reruns of MASH on the Sony Channel.  God that was a great series.
		
Click to expand...

Back in the day I had the hots for Major [ hot lips ]Houlihan  . Some good story lines.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 2, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



_After Life_ , Ricky Gervais recent 6 parter dark comedy drama on Netflix.  If you like Gervais - it's a must watch, if you find him irritating - it's a must watch.  It really is that good.  Just all round fabulous - we just binge-watched all 6 and we could right now watch them all from the start.  I haven't watched anything quite so moving for I cannot remember how long.  Tough subject matter (he plays a very recent widower who has lost the love of his life to BC and is struggling in life without her) but it truly brought tears to me eyes and minutes later we were laughing.  Poignant, wry, dark and beautifully observed - and at times very funny.  Every single character was portrayed just perfectly and lovingly.  I could not recommend this more if I tried.
		
Click to expand...

Hugh,  I recommend you watch  " The Big C " if you haven't already. A very well written and acted old TV series, a serious subject but so well done it comes across brilliantly, sad, funny, sexy, interesting true to life story lines. You'll be laughing and crying at the same time in every episode.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 3, 2020)

Just seen that there is a second series of Save Me out in April - first one was superb 

Homeland season 8 starts in a couple of weeks

Last season of Ballers has started as well


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 3, 2020)

Fromtherough said:



			Parks and Recreation. Sky are showing it from the beginning via Sky Comedy and made all series available to watch. *Ron Swanson is one of the best tv characters of all time*.
		
Click to expand...

Correct! I watched the whole show from start to finish in 2018 on Amazon Prime. Was gutted when I finished it. Great show.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 4, 2020)

Anyone else watching The Pottery Throwdown? Gentle TV, lots of fun, some very talented people.  A nice antidote to any stress in life.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 4, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anyone else watching The Pottery Throwdown? Gentle TV, lots of fun, some very talented people.  A nice antidote to any stress in life.
		
Click to expand...

Keith Brymer-Jones is absolute gent as well. Ive known him for quite a while as a client and friend before I moved away from Kent we'd get together twice a week for mobility work and have a coffee. He is genuinely one of the nicest, funny, kind and caring people I've ever met and is in every sense of the word a true Gentleman. Not to mention a very successful businessman, I've got a wonderful little cup he made me with a special 4 letter word he used to call me as a term of endearment 🤣 also have a very expensive bottle of champagne he bought us when we moved. I literally cannot speak highly enough of him as a person and I watch the show just because of him and still chat now & again.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 4, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Keith Brymer-Jones is absolute gent as well. Ive known him for quite a while as a client and friend before I moved away from Kent we'd get together twice a week for mobility work and have a coffee. He is genuinely one of the nicest, funny, kind and caring people I've ever met and is in every sense of the word a true Gentleman. Not to mention a very successful businessman, I've got a wonderful little cup he made me with a special 4 letter word he used to call me as a term of endearment 🤣 also have a very expensive bottle of champagne he bought us when we moved. I literally cannot speak highly enough of him as a person and I watch the show just because of him and still chat now & again.
		
Click to expand...

I'm pleased to hear that. One of the things I like about the show is it is gentle, they are not trying to belittle or humiliate the contestants. They judge fairly but you can see that they want them to do well and make good items. I like the fact that Keith sets tasks and shows them how to do it, blindfolded in the most recent episode. It is good for the contestants and viewers to see that judges really can back up what they say. Pass on my compliments next time you speak to him and tell him not to change .

Incidentally, after the first series we were in Staffordshire and decided to go to the Middleport site where it is filmed. Very interesting but boy what a dump that area is. Whole terraced streets boarded up, really depressed place. The site is still worth a look around though if anyone has an interest in the history of pottery and how things were done.


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 4, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anyone else watching The Pottery Throwdown? Gentle TV, lots of fun, some very talented people.  A nice antidote to any stress in life.
		
Click to expand...

We always watch it, I love it when Keith gets “overwhelmed” at somebody’s work and tears up. Really nice program.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 4, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm pleased to hear that. One of the things I like about the show is it is gentle, they are not trying to belittle or humiliate the contestants. They judge fairly but you can see that they want them to do well and make good items. I like the fact that Keith sets tasks and shows them how to do it, blindfolded in the most recent episode. It is good for the contestants and viewers to see that judges really can back up what they say. Pass on my compliments next time you speak to him and tell him not to change .

Incidentally, after the first series we were in Staffordshire and decided to go to the Middleport site where it is filmed. Very interesting but boy what a dump that area is. Whole terraced streets boarded up, really depressed place. The site is still worth a look around though if anyone has an interest in the history of pottery and how things were done.
		
Click to expand...

Whole heartedly agree with all you've written there, Keith is a true crafts man he has recently done a whole range for the National trust amongst other bespoke brands. He has factories in China and a few other places but still does so much bespoke hand crafted personal stuff. His workshop in Whitstable is a quirky Aladdins cave of what he creates. 

I can't see him ever changing at all, I remember a conversation with him in that he told me he had been awarded freedom of Stoke in return for his contribution to the trade. We were discussing what he was going to put in his speech and he said he had changed it so many times Stoke is a bit of a dump as he didn't think they'd appreciate him opening with "when i was told of this honour I thought it was no more than someone giving you freedom of their toilet"🤣

He's a craftsman, character and gentleman..


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 4, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anyone else watching The Pottery Throwdown? Gentle TV, lots of fun, some very talented people.  A nice antidote to any stress in life.
		
Click to expand...

Roast Battle.
Complete opposite of this ,so if easily offended give it a miss.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 4, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			We always watch it, I love it when Keith gets “overwhelmed” at somebody’s work and tears up. Really nice program.
		
Click to expand...

I find thats a testament to his character as a genuine person that wants others to succeed and his passion for his craft. Wish there was more of that on TV


----------



## Wolf (Feb 4, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Roast Battle.
Complete opposite of this ,so if easily offended give it a miss.
		
Click to expand...

Funny though 🤣


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 4, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Funny though 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Funny yes ,but it’s brutal.
Thought all that had been banned in case you offend someone.
Guy told a “ woman of Colour” “ your like a Bounty ,dark on the outside and nobody likes you”
Classic quote that would lose anyone else their job. She nearly wet herself laughing.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 4, 2020)

I like watching Portrait/Landscape Artist of the year on Sky Arts.  Love the different ways artists work and seeing some marvellous work; some pretty meh, and some frankly bonkers but fun.  Portrait Artist on at the moment.  All gentle stuff and wryly amusing at times with a Joan Bakewell...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 4, 2020)

The return of Inside No 9, the most inventive program there has been for ages. This is probably the finest 30 minutes of TV there has been for years  https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b05pwfcf/inside-no-9-series-2-2-the-12-days-of-christine   and this is not far behind  https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b09m61xl/inside-no-9-series-4-2-bernie-cliftons-dressing-room


----------



## Wolf (Feb 4, 2020)

Just watched the 1st episode of Real Life Stories : Universal Credit, on BBC. Got to admit haven't been that wound up watching a TV show in a long time..


----------



## Piece (Feb 5, 2020)

Finished The Witcher. Intriguing rather than very good.
Picard first two episodes. Very nice.
Jack Ryan season two. Excellent and a great UHD picture.
Top Gear. First episode stupid but the dam drop part brilliant. Second episode much better.
Wheeler Dealers Trade Up. Good viewing, as Mike is given a starting car and some budget to get the person's dream car (e.g. TVR, R33 Skyline)


----------



## GB72 (Feb 5, 2020)

Finally found a re-run of series 6 of Brooklyn 99 so should be caught up by the time season 7 starts.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 5, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Finally found a re-run of series 6 of Brooklyn 99 so should be caught up by the time season 7 starts.
		
Click to expand...

Wait, where did you watch that? I don't think I've seen that series..


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 5, 2020)

Still watching MSNBC.
I forget what music sounds like.

Doesn't really matter. Charlie Parker, Frank Sinatra, and Dr. John are all dead.


----------



## Russ_D (Feb 5, 2020)

Been watching Roast Battle on Comedy Central. Talk about brutal!


----------



## GB72 (Feb 5, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Wait, where did you watch that? I don't think I've seen that series..
		
Click to expand...

Not had I. Running on more 4 at the moment. Most are available on demand. Not in Netflix until march


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 5, 2020)

Talk of Parks & Recreation the other day reminded me of what I've been missing so I decided to look through the new Sky Comedy channel to see if there is a new comedy I could start, already seen every Brooklyn Nine Nine episode 3 times over before anyone suggests that. I've started 30 Rock and so far it looks pretty promising. Anyone seen this? Worth sticking with?


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 5, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Talk of Parks & Recreation the other day reminded me of what I've been missing so I decided to look through the new Sky Comedy channel to see if there is a new comedy I could start, already seen every Brooklyn Nine Nine episode 3 times over before anyone suggests that. I've started 30 Rock and so far it looks pretty promising. Anyone seen this? Worth sticking with?
		
Click to expand...

If you can understand them try watching Still Game, was on BBC, some of the best bits come after the credits are shown.
 Scots Squad , silly Glasgow police comedy wind up , funny at times.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 6, 2020)

Just finishing season 2 of Top of The Lake on Netflix. Both seasons good, although there are times I wonder who thought about some of the stuff in it, and why certain people let others do some of the stuff they did (no spoilers). Worth a watch.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 6, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			If you can understand them try watching Still Game, was on BBC, some of the best bits come after the credits are shown.
Scots Squad , silly Glasgow police comedy wind up , funny at times.
		
Click to expand...

I watch Still Game with a fond little smile on my face throughout as Ford Kiernan's character Jack is so like my departed dad at the characters age.  My dad's going out 'Hugh - do you want to come with me to look for a new tool at the Barras' outfit was slacks, shirt, tie (why?), pullover, fawn brown zip up wind-cheater jacket - and his bunnet...just like Jack.  They are even the same height and build.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 6, 2020)

Struggling a bit with The Stranger (on Netflix) 2 episodes in and just too much weird stuff happening to try and keep track of...and I don't know if I can be bothered working the brain cells.  So last night me and Mrs Hogie watched two episodes of Portrait Artist of the Year.  Nice and easy watching - and watching some very talented people do their stuff under pressure (and that's the sitters  )


----------



## Wolf (Feb 6, 2020)

White House Farm... I get its a true sorry and a huge injustice you've only got to see what the police did to cock it up.. 

But my god they're literally dragging the life out of it and making it so slow to conclude when TBH with the little that's happened it would be better of being a single 2 hr special drama than a multiple week series


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 6, 2020)

Wolf said:



			White House Farm... I get its a true sorry and a huge injustice you've only got to see what the police did to cock it up..

But my god they're literally dragging the life out of it and making it so slow to conclude when TBH with the little that's happened it would be better of being a single 2 hr special drama than a multiple week series
		
Click to expand...

It's purgatory isn't it? There is a good 3 part drama in there but they have dragged it out to 6 and it shows. I wish I'd binned it off but at this point I may as well watch the last one. 

If anyone is thinking of seeing it on catch up, don't bother.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 6, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



*I like watching Portrait/Landscape Artist of the year on Sky Arts*.  Love the different ways artists work and seeing some marvellous work; some pretty meh, and some frankly bonkers but fun.  Portrait Artist on at the moment.  All gentle stuff and wryly amusing at times with a Joan Bakewell...
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry but as a Fast Show fan, as soon as it comes on I just start shouting 'Black, Black, my eyes are pies' and collapse in fits of giggles.  My wife thinks I'm strange and she probably has a point.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 6, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's purgatory isn't it? There is a good 3 part drama in there but they have dragged it out to 6 and it shows. I wish I'd binned it off but at this point I may as well watch the last one.

If anyone is thinking of seeing it on catch up, don't bother.
		
Click to expand...

Absolute purgatory, the only reason I'll be sticking with it to its conclusion is because I've watched up till now like you have LT, even though I and most of the nation know who done it anyway because its a high profile case that's well documented everywhere.. 

If anyone comes across it in catch up save yourself the boredom, read the actual details from the press releases at the time then go make a cup of tea..


----------



## sam85 (Feb 6, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Absolute purgatory, the only reason I'll be sticking with it to its conclusion is because I've watched up till now like you have LT, even though I and most of the nation know who done it anyway because its a high profile case that's well documented everywhere..

If anyone comes across it in catch up save yourself the boredom, read the actual details from the press releases at the time then go make a cup of tea..
		
Click to expand...

I'm too young (just) to know the story and up until last week hadn't realised it was actually based on a true story so was expecting some kind of crazy plot twist.  Thing is now I figure I've got this far so will have to watch the final episode before reading up on the story.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 6, 2020)

Lerchio (Ralf Little) takes over as the DI in Death in Paradise this evening. Will be interesting as i didnt warm to Ardal O'Hanlon.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 6, 2020)

At the moment, I'm really enjoying the quiet.


----------



## Piece (Feb 8, 2020)

Finished second series of Jack Ryan. Very good.

Next will be Treadstone and Lost in Space, series 2.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 9, 2020)

Avenue 5 is good fun. Then again Armando Iannucci is a genius so not unexpected.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 9, 2020)

Afterlife for a third time. Crushes me.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 9, 2020)

None of the TVs are on right now; just enjoying the quiet.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 9, 2020)

The latest Deuce.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2020)

Barrymore - The Body In The Pool.

Funnily enough since this was shown recently, new information comes to light https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-essex-51413572


----------



## Tongo (Feb 10, 2020)

Endeavour's back and seemed a decent start last night. Interesting how the dynamics between him and Thursday are changing. An eighth series is due next year so I reckon that Thursday will retire either in this series or the next.


----------



## Piece (Feb 10, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Afterlife for a third time. Crushes me.
		
Click to expand...

I will get around to watching this. I'm not a fan of RG, but happy to watch.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 10, 2020)

Tongo said:



			Endeavour's back and seemed a decent start last night. Interesting how the dynamics between him and Thursday are changing. An eighth series is due next year so I reckon that Thursday will retire either in this series or the next.
		
Click to expand...

At some point the lead will have to morph into Morse... Can't quite see the current lead having the same weight/presence that John Thaw had playing the role...


----------



## GB72 (Feb 10, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Avenue 5 is good fun. Then again Armando Iannucci is a genius so not unexpected.
		
Click to expand...

I am just not getting Avenue 5 at the moment. 3 episodes in and it is just OK. I find the American lead annoying but I have done in a few films that he was in as well.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 10, 2020)

Piece said:



			I will get around to watching this. I'm not a fan of RG, but happy to watch.
		
Click to expand...

Arguably his best work but then he sets the bar so high, it’s not a surprise to me when he brings out another hit series.


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 10, 2020)

Sitting here in the warmth of the Happy Jimbo cave watching SAS WHO DARES...God these contestants are something else;there is no way I could do any of that!!
I thought that I was pretty strong mentally after all the physical,medical traumas over the years (and mental drama of last year-where I thought I was losing it)but those folk are something else entirely.total admiration X10!
Anyone on here fancy trying pushing themselves to the limits like that bunch???----Nah,we're all too bleeding old=don't think M.O.D do mafe to measure fittings for Goretex.
Think that the only really pushing myself things that I've  done are a parachute jump for charity cos' I'm scared of heights(ruined a couple of pairs of trousers in the process) and doing couple of Glasgow Marathons and North East Run(again all for charity--the old Beatson Hospital in Glasgow was beneficiary).Oh to be really fit again!!
Happy Jimbo


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 10, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Arguably his best work but then he sets the bar so high, it’s not a surprise to me when he brings out another hit series.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed - we watched the whole of Afterlife (Series 1 - of at least 2 I hope) in one binge sitting.  It really is that good.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 10, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Agreed - we watched the whole of Afterlife (Series 1 - of at least 2 I hope) in one binge sitting.  It really is that good.
		
Click to expand...

We’ve binged it all three times now. And series two is being filmed.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 10, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			We’ve binged it all three times now. And series two is being filmed. 

Click to expand...

Almost certain that we'll watch the lot again.  It is very affecting.  Great to hear second series being filmed.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 10, 2020)

Top Gear - once again just laugh out moments throughout , it’s excellent entertainment


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 10, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Arguably his best work but then he sets the bar so high, it’s not a surprise to me when he brings out another hit series.
		
Click to expand...

As good as it is,he’ll not top The Office for me.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 10, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			As good as it is,he’ll not top The Office for me.
		
Click to expand...

It’s certainly a personal favourite and only time will tell.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 11, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			As good as it is,he’ll not top The Office for me.
		
Click to expand...

I loved The Office for its cringing humour and the wistful little office romance - Afterlife is for me so very different from that - though there are little aspects of The Office in there as there is the office he works in - but they are not the main point even though his office is at the hub of the situation.

Nothing in The Office brought tears to my eyes (not of laughter) as aspects of Afterlife did, and that is for me what makes the latter special.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 11, 2020)

As the new series of Better Call Saul will be starting soon on Netflix, I watched a few episodes from series 1, slow start but well worth a watch,


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 11, 2020)

Last nights Inside Number 9 was a one of their more macabre ones and none the worse for it. Also really enjoyed Frankie Boyle's Tour of Scotland, a travelogue combined with and his humour.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 11, 2020)

I'm watching MSNBC's coverage of the New Hampshire Democratic Party Primary.

So far, turnout is poor among the younger voters. 

Perhaps I'm a grumpy old man, but it seems to me that the "millennials" pretty much deserve whatever they get.
If I had grandchildren, they might not have liked me very much.

My generation was very politically active when we were young.  
My kids never missed an election.
I'm not sure what's happening with these kids.
Perhaps the wrong people procreated.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 12, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Last nights Inside Number 9 was a one of their more macabre ones and none the worse for it.
		
Click to expand...

Just watched first of new series on iPlayer. Promising start.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 12, 2020)

The Outsider. I've only seen one episode but there is something sinister about it.  The music alone gave me the heebie geebies. Not sure if I'll be able to convince my wife to watch ep2.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 12, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Last nights Inside Number 9 was a one of their more macabre ones and none the worse for it. Also really enjoyed Frankie Boyle's Tour of Scotland, a travelogue combined with and his humour.
		
Click to expand...

Wholly agree about Number 9 but much prefer Susan Calman's view of Scotland...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 12, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Outsider. I've only seen one episode but there is something sinister about it.  The music alone gave me the heebie geebies. Not sure if I'll be able to convince my wife to watch ep2.
		
Click to expand...

We've just watched Ep6 (we have it recorded at 2am on a Monday morning - I guess it must be shown somewhere at that time)...and it gets more sinister and creepier - and though my wife is not really into such things she's enjoying it.  I have found that I have to pause and rewind - just to check what I've just seen and heard...as we do find ourselves saying - ooh - what was that...what did he/she just say there?


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 12, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Outsider. I've only seen one episode but there is something sinister about it.  The music alone gave me the heebie geebies. Not sure if I'll be able to convince my wife to watch ep2.
		
Click to expand...




SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We've just watched Ep6 (we have it recorded at 2am on a Monday morning - I guess it must be shown somewhere at that time)...and it gets more sinister and creepier - and though my wife is not really into such things she's enjoying it.  I have found that I have to pause and rewind - just to check what I've just seen and heard...as we do find ourselves saying - ooh - what was that...what did he/she just say there?
		
Click to expand...

Gave up on it last night having lost the plot! Really didn't have a clue what was going on and not really tempted to start over. My own fault for browsing whilst watching.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 12, 2020)

Five episodes into Sopranos now. It's quite unlike anything else I've watched to be honest. I found it very slow to get going but eps 4 and 5 were good. I do find the episodes a tad long too, that's probably just my attention span and the fact I've got used to episodes of most programs being 45 minutes tops.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 12, 2020)

The mind of Aaron Hernandez 🤯


----------



## Midnight (Feb 12, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			The mind of Aaron Hernandez 🤯
		
Click to expand...

Started  watching this last night, very Interesting so far.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 12, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Five episodes into Sopranos now. It's quite unlike anything else I've watched to be honest. I found it very slow to get going but eps 4 and 5 were good. I do find the episodes a tad long too, that's probably just my attention span and the fact I've got used to episodes of most programs being 45 minutes tops.
		
Click to expand...

The first two seasons of _The Sopranos_ were really good. It dropped off a bit after that.

My favorite from your side of the pond was _Foyle's War_.   Good stuff.  South coast of England looks like a cool place, although it's probably changed since 1940.
Honeysuckle Weeks' sister Perdita is on a present American series.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 12, 2020)

Midnight said:



			Started  watching this last night, very Interesting so far.
		
Click to expand...

Just finished it.
Let me know what you think of it.


----------



## chellie (Feb 12, 2020)

Binge watched Goliath.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 13, 2020)

White House Farm finished at last. Stuck with it but shouldn't have. Trial was disappointing and so much of the evidence linking Jeremy with the crime seemed to have been forgotten and it all became his girlfriends word against his. Poor fare!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 16, 2020)

Narcos Mexico S2.
Brilliant


----------



## Fish (Feb 16, 2020)

Just finished watching the latest episodes in series 7 of Blacklist, waiting for more to be released.

Just finishing off series 1 of Instinct tonight.

Finished all of Madam Secretary, Designated Survivor, I'm up to date with Manifest.

Looking for other new content now.......


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 16, 2020)

The final series of Homeland starts 9 pm tonight on Channel 4.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 16, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			The final series of Homeland starts 9 pm tonight on Channel 4.
		
Click to expand...

Can’t wait - been too long since the last and seen loads of trailers that make it look excellent 🤞 - even watched all the previous series as a pre cusor


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 16, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			The final series of Homeland starts 9 pm tonight on Channel 4.
		
Click to expand...

I lost it with Homeland after S4.
Really enjoyed it upto then.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 16, 2020)

Fish said:



			Just finished watching the latest episodes in series 7 of Blacklist, waiting for more to be released.

Just finishing off series 1 of Instinct tonight.

Finished all of Madam Secretary, Designated Survivor, I'm up to date with Manifest.

Looking for other new content now.......
		
Click to expand...

Billions is good.

Or see if you can find Banshee to watch for free.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 16, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			White House Farm finished at last. Stuck with it but shouldn't have. Trial was disappointing and so much of the evidence linking Jeremy with the crime seemed to have been forgotten and it all became his girlfriends word against his. Poor fare!
		
Click to expand...

I’m not even watching the last Ep,it could & should have been done in 3episodes.


----------



## GG26 (Feb 16, 2020)

I have watched the first three episodes of Picard and am quite enjoying it so far.


----------



## Fish (Feb 16, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Billions is good.

Or see if you can find Banshee to watch for free.
		
Click to expand...

watched Billions, but not watched the last series, really liked Suits as well. I’ve found Crossing Lines 2 but can’t watch it for free yet, will see if my mate can get it on my VOD.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 16, 2020)

Just got round to watching the final episode of white house farm. Really wish I hadn't bothered. For such an interesting story they've done an awful job of adapting it to the screen.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Just got round to watching the final episode of white house farm. Really wish I hadn't bothered. For such an interesting story they've done an awful job of adapting it to the screen.
		
Click to expand...

Just started watching it. Surely they could have done the whole story in 2-3 episodes without dragging it out


----------



## Wolf (Feb 16, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Just started watching it. Surely they could have done the whole story in 2-3 episodes without dragging it out
		
Click to expand...

Honest opinion would have been 3 episodes max or have made it a feature length 2 hr drama with like Vera. Dragging it out over 6 episodes did nothing but add a lot of unnecessary scenes and made a tragic story seem rather boring. The terrible acting of some didn't help either. When you have actors like Stephen Graham, Mark Addy and Alfie Allen, all guys that have been in major blockbuster series yiu should have a recipe for good tv but it really didn't work.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Honest opinion would have been 3 episodes max or have made it a feature length 2 hr drama with like Vera. Dragging it out over 6 episodes did nothing but add a lot of unnecessary scenes and made a tragic story seem rather boring. The terrible acting of some didn't help either. When you have actors like Stephen Graham, Mark Addy and Alfie Allen, all guys that have been in major blockbuster series yiu should have a recipe for good tv but it really didn't work.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely didn't work and a feature 2 hour would have worked well. The acting looks wooden and the script is terrible. Definitely over-rated and over-hyped and was looking forward to finally getting to watch it and a real let down


----------



## Big_G (Feb 17, 2020)

Been watching Ottoman : Rise of an Empire on Netflix

4/6 episodes in, really enjoying it, mix of factual and drama.

You can see where Game of Thrones got some of their inspiration from!!!


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 17, 2020)

Watched the whole series of After Life over the weekend (three eps Friday and three last night). It's very good. 'Rollercoaster' is a cliché these days, but there was a full range from hilarious to heartbreaking in there, often within minutes of each other. Gervais went really close to the bone on depression in a way I've not really seen before, especially in what is essentially a comedy. And I also think his acting has come on leaps and bounds, I never thought of him as a great actor, but he was very believable in the darker scenes as well as the lighter ones. If I _had_ to criticise it there were a few repeated Gervaisisms, like the joke about the 90 year old being 'scarred for life' which I'm sure was in his stand-up routine about 15 years ago - and the digs at religion which he always seems to get in (although given the subject matter I suppose it was appropriate to touch upon). But it was still exceptional writing I think.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 17, 2020)

Looking forward to watching Ep7 of The Outsider this evening...

btw - @Orikoru thoughts about After Life are for me absolutely bang on the money.  I liked the little nod to The Office when in the office of the newspaper he works for. Just thinking of The Office made me smile.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 17, 2020)

Anyone know what the heck went on in The Pale Horse last night? I'm none the wiser


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 17, 2020)

Watched all of White House Farm... And, aside from it being way too long was left feeling concerned that was the police investigation as slapdash/inadequate as portrayed... Quite frightening if it was the case...


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 17, 2020)

Have been getting round to watching some of the series that passed me by previously... Completed first series of Narcos [Netflix] and will most likely continue... Completed first series of Westworld [SyFy] and most likely not bother going further... Crashed and burned with Sopranos and GoT [Blu-ray] really can't get into them... Might try again, next winter, as the Blu-rays were part of my retirement gift and feel bad about not viewing them fully...


----------



## TerryA (Feb 17, 2020)

Being a Nicola Walker fan watched all 6 episodes of The Split on iplayer. A very enjoyable watch and some great ‘power dressing’ by the ladies.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 17, 2020)

Just watching Pointless. 

'Which countries competed in the 2018 commonwealth games?'

Ans 1, Kazakhstan 
Ans 2, France 
Ans 4, Greece 

Honestly, I kid you not 😱😱


----------



## Wolf (Feb 17, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Just watching Pointless. 

'Which countries competed in the 2018 commonwealth games?'

Ans 1, Kazakhstan 
Ans 2, France 
Ans 4, Greece 

Honestly, I kid you not 😱😱
		
Click to expand...

Didnt see it but i can easily believe that. As the years go on it seems less and less people really understand what the commonwealth is or which countries are part of it.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 17, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Just watching Pointless. 

'Which countries competed in the 2018 commonwealth games?'

Ans 1, Kazakhstan 
Ans 2, France 
Ans 4, Greece 

Honestly, I kid you not 😱😱
		
Click to expand...

Were they busy that year then?


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 17, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Just watching Pointless. 

'Which countries competed in the 2018 commonwealth games?'

Ans 1, Kazakhstan 
Ans 2, France 
Ans 4, Greece 

Honestly, I kid you not 😱😱
		
Click to expand...

Glad we are fans of The Chase... Some good/knowledgeable contestants today...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 17, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Were they busy that year then?
		
Click to expand...

Or any year. It's not as though there have been many changes in the last 50 or so years.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 17, 2020)

Watching the Stranger on Netflix at the moment. Really enjoying it. Through 6 out of 8 episodes and, unlike many series, havent found that it feels dragged out.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 17, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Just watching Pointless.

'Which countries competed in the 2018 commonwealth games?'

Ans 1, Kazakhstan
Ans 2, France
Ans 4, Greece

Honestly, I kid you not 😱😱
		
Click to expand...

Was it the celebrity version?!

I guess they were all pointless answers though...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 17, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Was it the celebrity version?!

I guess they were all pointless answers though...
		
Click to expand...

The celebrity version is truly scary. No, this was the normal one. Ironically the other 3 answers in that round got a 0, 2 and 2. Just a 50% stupidity level then 😁


----------



## rulefan (Feb 18, 2020)

The new Homeland.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 18, 2020)

rulefan said:



			The new Homeland.
		
Click to expand...

I'm taping it so will binge watch them over a few days as I tend to do.  I'm hoping we have less of Carrie overacting on her meds and more of Carrie getting involved in a great story like they used to do.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 18, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			I'm taping it so will binge watch them over a few days as I tend to do.  I'm hoping we have less of Carrie overacting on her meds and more of Carrie getting involved in a great story like they used to do.
		
Click to expand...

Carrie over acting on the meds is what stopped me watching. Loved the first couple series but she got to annoying for me, not sure whether to watch this series or not


----------



## arnieboy (Feb 18, 2020)

Have to agree, we gave up during the last series.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 18, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			I'm taping it so will binge watch them over a few days as I tend to do.  I'm hoping we have less of Carrie overacting on her meds and more of Carrie getting involved in a great story like they used to do.
		
Click to expand...

 She might get killed or top herself in the 1st 20 mins .
Only jesting  mibbie


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 19, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Carrie over acting on the meds is what stopped me watching. Loved the first couple series but she got to annoying for me, not sure whether to watch this series or not
		
Click to expand...

They should have kept Peter Quinn, he made the series way more interesting. Admittedly, the Carrie med story does wear a bit thin as it repeats, but maybe that's what it's like for someone on those sorts of drugs, or not. You can't suddenly write out a key factor in the character.........., well you can, but ....  I still quite enjoyed the show, even up to the end of the last season, so will continue, if only to get to the end of what is supposed to be the final season, or not.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 19, 2020)

Had a bit of a Netflix binge over the last couple of weeks since the weather meant no golf. Watched "One of Us", a 4 part BBC drama now on Netflix. Was a decent watch, although quite dark, and not the ending I expected. Started "The Sinner" last night, through 3 episodes very quickly. Bit of a tough watch, but pretty good, although I'm not sure I like Bill Pulman's character at the moment, which is a shame as he's the lead. Will carry on, he may grow a bit though, since they are currently into season 3 in the US.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 19, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			They should have kept Peter Quinn, he made the series way more interesting. Admittedly, the Carrie med story does wear a bit thin as it repeats, but maybe that's what it's like for someone on those sorts of drugs, or not. You can't suddenly write out a key factor in the character.........., well you can, but ....  *I still quite enjoyed the show, even up to the end of the last season, so will continue, if only to get to the end of what is supposed to be the final season, or not*.
		
Click to expand...

I'm much the same, I had one season that sat on my Sky box for a year before I watched it and only did because a new season was starting, but I've seen them all up to yet so will watch this one.  I don't have a massive problem with her meds now and then and I think Clare Danes is a fine actor.  It's just as you say, when it becomes a major plot point it gets a bit repetitive. I say bring back Brody


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 19, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			I'm much the same, I had one season that sat on my Sky box for a year before I watched it and only did because a new season was starting, but I've seen them all up to yet so will watch this one.  I don't have a massive problem with her meds now and then and I think Clare Danes is a fine actor.  It's just as you say, when it becomes a major plot point it gets a bit repetitive.* I say bring back Brody *

Click to expand...


I think he was the worst thing about the show, it got so much better once he was out of it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 19, 2020)

The Outsider continues to intrigue...


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 19, 2020)

Narchos 2


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 19, 2020)

This Country


----------



## BrianM (Feb 19, 2020)

Just finished Gomorra, would of finished it ages ago but my sky go wouldn’t work offshore.
Absolutely brilliant, can’t wait until series 5 in April.


----------



## Sats (Feb 19, 2020)

Narcos Mexico Season 2


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 21, 2020)

rulefan said:



			The new Homeland.
		
Click to expand...

First episode is a good start,I am worried that the writers have effectively bought it full circle . Given the sacrifices Carrie has made, I really hope that is not the way the writers finish it.


----------



## Piece (Feb 21, 2020)

Narcos Mexico
The Stranger


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 22, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Five episodes into Sopranos now. It's quite unlike anything else I've watched to be honest. I found it very slow to get going but eps 4 and 5 were good. I do find the episodes a tad long too, that's probably just my attention span and the fact I've got used to episodes of most programs being 45 minutes tops.
		
Click to expand...

My favourite show of all time. It gets even better as it goes on.


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 22, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			I lost it with Homeland after S4.
Really enjoyed it upto then.
		
Click to expand...

I can't believe it's still on. Should've ended when that really massive thing happened.


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 22, 2020)

Inside number 9. Superb acting and more of a subtle twist this week.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 22, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Inside number 9. Superb acting and more of a subtle twist this week.
		
Click to expand...

This is a great listen for fans of the show. Which let's face it, should be everyone. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p0824yt6


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 22, 2020)

The stranger, good start to it. If anyone has seen it, I've been to the Alpaca farm in ep1. Fabulous place, it's in mobberley, Cheshire. You can get up close and personal with them and if you have never touched alpaca wool then try it, it is unbelievably soft. If you are in the area it is worth a visit.


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 22, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			This is a great listen for fans of the show. Which let's face it, should be everyone.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p0824yt6

Click to expand...

I can't help but think that it doesn't get as many viewers as it should.


----------



## Midnight (Feb 22, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Just finished it.
Let me know what you think of it.
		
Click to expand...

Just finished mate, thought it was really well done. I find these programs very interesting. Also I  didn't know to much about this case as I don't follow American Football.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 23, 2020)

Midnight said:



			Just finished mate, thought it was really well done. I find these programs very interesting. Also I  didn't know to much about this case as I don't follow American Football.
		
Click to expand...

I’d can’t remember ever hearing about it tbh. 
Was interesting when they studied his brain after his death.


----------



## Midnight (Feb 23, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			I’d can’t remember ever hearing about it tbh.
Was interesting when they studied his brain after his death.
		
Click to expand...

The findings ref the brain were really interesting and gave another dimension to it all. I also couldn't believe the old law that if you die during appeal it was taken off your record. 
Very good program.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 23, 2020)

Watched the David Badiel program on holocaust denial. Very interesting, well worth a watch

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m000fjqk


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 23, 2020)

Looking forward to the new series of BETTER CALL SAUL tonight


----------



## User62651 (Feb 23, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The stranger, good start to it. If anyone has seen it, I've been to the Alpaca farm in ep1. Fabulous place, it's in mobberley, Cheshire. You can get up close and personal with them and if you have never touched alpaca wool then try it, it is unbelievably soft. If you are in the area it is worth a visit.
		
Click to expand...

Are you in marketing cos you've really sold that!

Watched 2 episodes of The Stranger yesterday, good start, intriguing and more-ish. Mrs sat up till 3am and binge watched all of it, I was nodding off by 9. Will try and get 1 episode done a day this week.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 23, 2020)

Also enjoying The Stranger but Adam is beginning to irritate me a little - he constantly sounds out of breath!


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 23, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Also enjoying The Stranger but Adam is beginning to irritate me a little - he constantly sounds out of breath!
		
Click to expand...

He’s an awful actor. As are a lot of the cast. The school kids were so bad. But the story was good enough that it held despite the poor acting.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 23, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			He’s an awful actor. As are a lot of the cast. The school kids were so bad. But the story was good enough that it held despite the poor acting.
		
Click to expand...

Very true. I also find his and his son's extraordinary red lips quite off-putting!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 23, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Are you in marketing cos you've really sold that!

Watched 2 episodes of The Stranger yesterday, good start, intriguing and more-ish. Mrs sat up till 3am and binge watched all of it, I was nodding off by 9. Will try and get 1 episode done a day this week.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha. No I'm not but alpacas are so cute, a farm of them so inviting that it is hard not to be enthusiastic about the place. The fur is genuinely bonkers soft as well, it really is.

We have just finished ep 6. There is loads going on, lots of threads to tie together. I'm restricting us to two episodes a night, it really is quite addictive but also stressful to watch. Looking forward to finishing it tomorrow.


----------



## Piece (Feb 23, 2020)

Finished The Stranger. Quite good.

Final season of Ballers.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 24, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			I lost it with Homeland after S4.
Really enjoyed it upto then.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. S4 felt like the final series, but then they decided to resurrect the cash cow.

I've carried on watching it, but it really has limped along for years now.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 25, 2020)

the whole series of Hunters.... entertaining enough, though the wife was miffed i guessed the ending and plot twist half way though and said i spoilt it for her


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 25, 2020)

BBC iPlayer have just put all four series of Torchwood up.   Awesome - half way through Series 1 already remembering how damn good it was first time round.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 25, 2020)

We're going to pick up on _The Stranger_ once _The Outsider_ is finished.  We watched Ep.8 of TO last night - only couple of episodes to go and starting to build to the climax with a bit of 'reveal' last night ...ooh!!  

Does TO make sense?  Maybe sometimes as a viewer I have to park trying to understand what's going on or work out the ending - just let it happen one episode at a time and try and keep hold of what you've seen and understood - because sometimes I'm not _supposed _to understand what the heck is going on...besides - it's Stephen King...


----------



## BrianM (Feb 25, 2020)

Masterchef has started again, not everyones cup of tea, but I love it 😂😂


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 25, 2020)

This country.
Brilliant 😂


----------



## casuk (Feb 25, 2020)

Watching hunters just now (amazon) quite good so far it's about nazis living in the us being hunted by holocaust survivors


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 25, 2020)

Do you get John Oliver's show, _Last Week Tonight_?
It wins an Emmy Award every year.


----------



## casuk (Feb 25, 2020)

dont think so, theres something about him that annoys me, I'm a big fan of john Stewart, loved the daily show


----------



## chellie (Feb 25, 2020)

casuk said:



			Watching hunters just now (amazon) quite good so far it's about nazis living in the us being hunted by holocaust survivors
		
Click to expand...

Just finished it


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 26, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			Do you get John Oliver's show, _Last Week Tonight_?
It wins an Emmy Award every year.
		
Click to expand...

I only see him when he is on The Late Show - I do like Stephen Colbert.  Oliver is for me just a little bit too smugly and knowingly 'British-amusing' for my taste.  Much prefer Colbert.  Jimmy Kimmel I quite like - but not a great fan of Jon Stewart.

On the political side of things I think my fave is like Rachel Maddow - love the analysis she does,  but a lot of the US politicals on CNN and MSNBC are good - Cooper, Tapper, Lemon, O'Donnell.  On Fox Sean Hannity is good for a despair...as is Judge Jeanine (mental)


----------



## Tongo (Feb 26, 2020)

Flesh and Blood on ITV. An interesting first couple of episodes. Standard fare that the boyfriend is being portrayed as being a gold digger. I really hope he isn't and he's above board as the three kids really irritate me with how they seem to just want their mum to stay cooped up in that house waiting to pass away rather than actually enjoying her life. They all seem rather feckless and irresponsible in their own ways too and only seem interested in money.

The neighbour looks rather dodgy though.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 26, 2020)

Tongo said:



			Flesh and Blood on ITV. An interesting first couple of episodes. Standard fare that the boyfriend is being portrayed as being a gold digger. I really hope he isn't and he's above board as the three kids really irritate me with how they seem to just want their mum to stay cooped up in that house waiting to pass away rather than actually enjoying her life. They all seem rather feckless and irresponsible in their own ways too and only seem interested in money.

The neighbour looks rather dodgy though.
		
Click to expand...

We watched Ep1 last night...well Mrs Hogie wanted to watch and I thought I'd best not disappear off.   I wondered to her part way through whether it is going to be like _Gold Digger_ (which she watched last year - I didn't watch it through as I got fed up with it during 2nd episode).   Let's see.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 26, 2020)

Disappointed by the last episode, particularly the ending, of Endeavour. I've always enjoyed it but this series was very formulaic and the ending was plain daft, no spoiler there. If they do another series I hope they up their game again.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 26, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We watched Ep1 last night...well Mrs Hogie wanted to watch and I thought I'd best not disappear off.   I wondered to her part way through whether it is going to be like _Gold Digger_ (which she watched last year - I didn't watch it through as I got fed up with it during 2nd episode).   Let's see.
		
Click to expand...

Seems a bit too obvious after watching Ep 1, hopefully some unexpected twists to come.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 26, 2020)

Not yet,but waiting for all new episodes of better call saul to be available, 
have watched recently,
bodyguard (late to the party i know!) very good
Shooter Season 3 - Not as good as previous seasons, but an ok watch.
The Stranger - Very good!


----------



## GB72 (Feb 26, 2020)

Watched the first 2 Episodes of the new Series of Better Call Saul. Good watching but I cannot help but feel that it gets a little less interesting the nearer it gets to Breaking Bad. Still really enjoying Picard on Amazon Prime as well. 

As someone else mentioned, good to see Masterchef back, been a fan of this for years.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 26, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Watched the first 2 Episodes of the new Series of Better Call Saul. Good watching but I cannot help but feel that it gets a little less interesting the nearer it gets to Breaking Bad.
		
Click to expand...

Stick with it, i thoroughly enjoyed season 3 and 4 and looking forward to 5!


----------



## GB72 (Feb 26, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Stick with it, i thoroughly enjoyed season 3 and 4 and looking forward to 5!
		
Click to expand...

I am on season 5. Guess I found the story of how he became Saul Goodman and the earlier family dynamics a bit more interesting than now he has become the character that we already know. Not saying it is bad in any way, enjoyed the first 2 episodes (that is all that is out until next week) but just found the earlier development more interesting than now he has become the sleazy lawyer (though the non flashback elements are starting to get more interesting).


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 26, 2020)

casuk said:



			Watching hunters just now (amazon) quite good so far it's about nazis living in the us being hunted by holocaust survivors
		
Click to expand...

we watched the whole thing over the weekend, only thing that i didn't like was the guy from "how i met your mother" he was even more annoying it this


----------



## chellie (Feb 26, 2020)

We will start Better Call Saul tonight I think. Have watched all series so far but do find them very slow. Could do with shorter length episodes for me.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 26, 2020)

chellie said:



			We will start Better Call Saul tonight I think. Have watched all series so far but do find them very slow. Could do with shorter length episodes for me.
		
Click to expand...

I'm waiting until mid march, they are only drip feeding 1 episode a week. I don't do waiting for the next episode, so wont start until they are all available!


----------



## casuk (Feb 26, 2020)

I



patricks148 said:



			we watched the whole thing over the weekend, only thing that i didn't like was the guy from "how i met your mother" he was even more annoying it this

Click to expand...

If it's the guy with the beard I 100% agree, some bits are quite cartoonish but over all im enjoying it so far, 2 eps to go


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 26, 2020)

casuk said:



			I
If it's the guy with the beard I 100% agree, some bits are quite cartoonish but over all im enjoying it so far, 2 eps to go
		
Click to expand...

no the bloke with beard is Al Pacino, it the bloke with the Tash and Taxi driver specs keeps crapping on about being a star.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 26, 2020)

Watched the Holocaust Denial program by Baddiel. Awful. A truly evocative topic but ruined by his interview technique and one sided approach to it. Expose holocaust denial for what it is, which isn’t a chance for Baddiel to vent his spleen.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 26, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Disappointed by the last episode, particularly the ending, of Endeavour. I've always enjoyed it but this series was very formulaic and the ending was plain daft, no spoiler there. If they do another series I hope they up their game again.
		
Click to expand...

Still got the last one to watch.  But up to yet they seem to be a bit confused over whether they should have separate contained episodes like Death in Paradise or one story running over several episodes like Shetland. They seem to be caught in the middle a bit. I know they have carried one thread over several episodes before but this series seems a lot more disjointed.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 26, 2020)

chellie said:



			Watched Der Pass on Now TV. Would recommend.
		
Click to expand...

Finally got round to watching this. Not 100% sure what I thought, on the whole I enjoyed it as I am a sucker for a bit of subtitled crime drama. But on the other hand the plot and characters were a bit well worn and cliched at times.  I do read quite a few crime novels and you could see they had ripped this part from The Bridge, that part from an Ian Rankin novel etc etc. But I'd probably watch a second series.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 26, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I only see him when he is on The Late Show - I do like Stephen Colbert.  Oliver is for me just a little bit too smugly and knowingly 'British-amusing' for my taste.  Much prefer Colbert.  Jimmy Kimmel I quite like - but not a great fan of Jon Stewart.

On the political side of things I think my fave is like Rachel Maddow - love the analysis she does,  but a lot of the US politicals on CNN and MSNBC are good - Cooper, Tapper, Lemon, O'Donnell.  On Fox Sean Hannity is good for a despair...as is Judge Jeanine (mental)
		
Click to expand...

Rachel got her Doctorate on your side of the pond at Oxford.  It's really a shame that somebody that smart isn't a breeder.  She's about the same age as my older child, but if she were interested, I'd at least give it a try.  I'm attracted to intellect.


----------



## Fromtherough (Feb 26, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			Rachel got her Doctorate on your side of the pond at Oxford.  It's really a shame that somebody that smart isn't a breeder.  She's about the same age as my older child, but if she were interested, I'd at least give it a try.  I'm attracted to intellect.
		
Click to expand...

When I read your posts, I imagine you’re a cross between Yosemite Sam and Herbert the Pervert from Family Guy.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 26, 2020)

Fromtherough said:



			When I read your posts, I imagine you’re a cross between Yosemite Sam and Herbert the Pervert from Family Guy.
		
Click to expand...

😂
Can you imagine the visual hybrid that would make 😂😂


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 27, 2020)

Rooter said:



			I'm waiting until mid march, they are only drip feeding 1 episode a week. I don't do waiting for the next episode, so wont start until they are all available!
		
Click to expand...

How did anyone cope in the pre-Netflix era when every program was just on once a week?? 

You think that's bad, I watched half the new series of Rick & Morty on E4 and then it just disappeared! The second half of the series is on at some unspecified time 'later in the year'.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 27, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			How did anyone cope in the pre-Netflix era when every program was just on once a week?? 

You think that's bad, I watched half the new series of Rick & Morty on E4 and then it just disappeared! The second half of the series is on at some unspecified time 'later in the year'. 

Click to expand...

Know the feeling SEAL stopped mid season in December and just came back on this week for remainder of season 3. Watched both episodes on Catch up now got to wait another week 😂


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 27, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Know the feeling SEAL stopped mid season in December and just came back on this week for remainder of season 3. Watched both episodes on Catch up now got to wait another week 😂
		
Click to expand...

It's a thing.  We are watching episodes of _The Outsider _as they are broadcast.  We have it recorded at 2am every Monday morning so I guess it is being broadcast in the States at 9pm ET Sunday.  it is definitely quite 'a thing' having to wait a week between episodes.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 27, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Know the feeling SEAL stopped mid season in December and just came back on this week for remainder of season 3. Watched both episodes on Catch up now got to wait another week 😂
		
Click to expand...

It is an adjustment for some things. Sort of used to it with the series I watch on Sky (though we are now so far behind on Arrow, the Flash etc that it is getting silly, still waiting on the cross over from last year), it does seem odd on Netflix and Amazon where I am used to the whole series releasing. Wish I had waited to binge watch Picard when it was finally all released.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 27, 2020)

Are people still enjoying Picard? I am finding it just dull . As for the lady calling him JP  When has he ever been a JP?

Not sure I am going to see this one through.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 27, 2020)

GB72 said:



			It is an adjustment for some things. Sort of used to it with the series I watch on Sky (though we are now so far behind on Arrow, the Flash etc that it is getting silly, still waiting on the cross over from last year), it does seem odd on Netflix and Amazon where I am used to the whole series releasing. Wish I had waited to binge watch Picard when it was finally all released.
		
Click to expand...

Arrow finished with the cross over a month ago now and series finished as well won't spoil it for you though I was a little disappointed in the final season of it. It does bug me though the way they do it as you have to dip between the series to catch up on what's going in other programmes.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 27, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Are people still enjoying Picard? I am finding it just dull . As for the lady calling him JP  When has he ever been a JP?

Not sure I am going to see this one through.
		
Click to expand...

I am really enjoying it. Thought the last episode with 7 of 9 was great.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 27, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Arrow finished with the cross over a month ago now and series finished as well won't spoil it for you though I was a little disappointed in the final season of it. It does bug me though the way they do it as you have to dip between the series to catch up on what's going in other programmes.
		
Click to expand...

I knew it was ending with the cross over, trouble is Sky has not aired any of the crossover episodes yet and there will be a gap in that as Sky does not have the rights to Batwoman (apparently WB want to keep it for their streaming service).


----------



## Wolf (Feb 27, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Are people still enjoying Picard? I am finding it just dull . As for the lady calling him JP  When has he ever been a JP?

Not sure I am going to see this one through.
		
Click to expand...

Big Fat Nope. Got really bored and irritated with it already. The story is quite dull and laborious, he was Jean-Luc never JP it's like they're trying to make him the hip grandad they think everyone wants. Its literally like just watching a retirement home on a spaceship.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 27, 2020)

GB72 said:



			I knew it was ending with the cross over, trouble is Sky has not aired any of the crossover episodes yet and there will be a gap in that as Sky does not have the rights to Batwoman (apparently WB want to keep it for their streaming service).
		
Click to expand...

Ah fair enough shows how far behind British tv is then as I've watched the whole series already, there's 2 episodes after the end of the cross over to tie it all off. Wasn't aware sky can't show Batwoman, that just makes a mockery of the plot line because you will miss a large part of what happens.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 27, 2020)

Fromtherough said:



			When I read your posts, I imagine you’re a cross between Yosemite Sam and Herbert the Pervert from Family Guy.
		
Click to expand...

Tony Soprano's older brother is what I usually get, but that's probably more about appearance than anything relating to correspondence.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 27, 2020)

Hunters on netflix, 👍


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 27, 2020)

There must be an attraction to the South Coast of England, although I haven't been there.
I loved _Foyle's War_ which took place in Hastings.
Now I've just finished the three seasons of_ Broadchurch_ for the second time.
I think that takes place somewhere near Dorsett, a little further to the west.
That area looks like a place where a coastal _New_ Englander like myself might like to live.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 27, 2020)

Probably been mentioned but really enjoying the Split on BBC1. 

One of the few dramas where I keep rewinding if I miss some dialogue - usually because Daisy has got her new squeeky zebra and is having a blast!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 27, 2020)

Liar series 2 out soon. 
If you haven’t seen S1 it’s definitely worth a watch


----------



## Rooter (Feb 28, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Liar series 2 out soon.
If you haven’t seen S1 it’s definitely worth a watch
		
Click to expand...


Oooh, we liked that one!!

Line of duty next season has started filming too.

I watched the David Schwimmer thing on Sky, IntellIgence, it was OK for a lazy few hours of not thinking. Mildly amusing I would say... Watched the whole series in a few hours.


----------



## Piece (Feb 28, 2020)

I'm on Treadstone on Amazon Prime. Decent so far, even when I'm having to watch some parts over and over again as I nod off!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 28, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Oooh, we liked that one!!

Line of duty next season has started filming too.

I watched the David Schwimmer thing on Sky, IntellIgence, it was OK for a lazy few hours of not thinking. Mildly amusing I would say... Watched the whole series in a few hours.
		
Click to expand...

I watched the first Episode,like you say it’s easy viewing and quite funny.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 28, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			There must be an attraction to the South Coast of England, although I haven't been there.
I loved _Foyle's War_ which took place in Hastings.
Now I've just finished the three seasons of_ Broadchurch_ for the second time.
I think that takes place somewhere near Dorsett, a little further to the west.
That area looks like a place where a coastal _New_ Englander like myself might like to live.
		
Click to expand...

You need to catch up on a bit of_ Dad's Army_ (from the 1970s) - filmed at a place called Walmington-on-Sea on the south coast.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 2, 2020)

Found this program on Friday night and we ended up watching the entire 8-episode series in four hours - called Living With Yourself, a concept comedy starring Paul Rudd, Aisling Bea and Paul Rudd... not a typo! I found it very enjoyable, big Paul Rudd fan and Aisling Bea's performance was very good as well. Worth watching on Netflix if you're stuck for something to watch.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 2, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Found this program on Friday night and we ended up watching the entire 8-episode series in four hours - called Living With Yourself, a concept comedy starring Paul Rudd, Aisling Bea and Paul Rudd... not a typo! I found it very enjoyable, big Paul Rudd fan and Aisling Bea's performance was very good as well. Worth watching on Netflix if you're stuck for something to watch.
		
Click to expand...

It’s pretty decent but he’s just such a poor actor in everything. A permanent wet blanket.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 2, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			It’s pretty decent but he’s just such a poor actor in everything. A permanent wet blanket.
		
Click to expand...

Nah I like him. Bit of a one trick pony as he has nailed that 'crap husband' role, but he still makes me laugh.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 2, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			It’s pretty decent but he’s just such a poor actor in everything. A permanent wet blanket.
		
Click to expand...

Thought he did a good job in this playing the two opposed roles.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 3, 2020)

Watched Ep9 of _The Outsider _(on Sky Atlantic) last night.  Nearly done.  Not sure how it will end - which is a good thing.  We have thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Piece (Mar 3, 2020)

Ray Donovan finished.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 3, 2020)

Better Call Saul, clever how they've knitted / linked it all together backwards, slow but enjoyable.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 3, 2020)

Just watched the first of the newest (I think) series of Inside Number 9 - the football referee one


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 3, 2020)

Strikeback. It's back. It's still rubbish. But I love it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Strikeback. It's back. It's still rubbish. But I love it.
		
Click to expand...


Hard to get into it since the cast change - especially the lady , awful


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 3, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hard to get into it since the cast change - especially the lady , awful
		
Click to expand...

To an extent, but it was always rubbish, so in essence, it hasn't changed at all.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Strikeback. It's back. It's still rubbish. But I love it.
		
Click to expand...

The original John Porter series was great, the subsequent Stonebridge & Scott was good, but the new cast are just terrible especially the woman and Jamie Bamber as the CO. Rather see them end it and focus on characters from Chris Ryan's latest books like Danny Black, bring it back toward the military element rather than this misfit always going rogue section 20.  But I'll still watch it


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 3, 2020)

Narcos Mexico 2 done, set up for S3. Hunters next.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 4, 2020)

Currently watching Nit y Dia (Night & Day) - a Catalan language drama set in/around Barcelona. Getting it via All 4.  There's quite a lot of good foreign drama if you dont mind subtitles (and personally, I really dont mind them).


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 4, 2020)

Finding Joy. A little bit samey with the Irish women's lives/humour but has made me chuckle a few times.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 4, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Just watched the first of the newest (I think) series of Inside Number 9 - the football referee one 

Click to expand...

One of the very best series to be found on any channel...


----------



## Leftie (Mar 4, 2020)

Been watching a few of the Walter Presents drama series on All4.  Subtitles are a bit of a pain but some good programmes there.


----------



## chellie (Mar 4, 2020)

Leftie said:



			Been watching a few of the Walter Presents drama series on All4.  Subtitles are a bit of a pain but some good programmes there.
		
Click to expand...

We've been watching them for ages now.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 5, 2020)

chellie said:



			We've been watching them for ages now.
		
Click to expand...

me too, some quite good stuff. Netflix also has a lot of good foreign drama on too. I prefer to watch with subtitles as the dubbed versions often fail to convey any emotion in their rendition. The original versions are far more emotive.


----------



## Leftie (Mar 5, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			me too, some quite good stuff. Netflix also has a lot of good foreign drama on too. I prefer to watch with subtitles as the dubbed versions often fail to convey any emotion in their rendition. The original versions are far more emotive.
		
Click to expand...

Agree.  Sub-titles and headphones on.  Might eventually pick up a few words of French/Polish/Swedish etc.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 5, 2020)

Just watched EP 1 of  "War of The Worlds " on Fox TV , now on to EP 2, very good so far, but I think I know the end


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 5, 2020)

Just watched the first episode of Hunters on Amazon, looks good, might go for the binge watch over the next few nights.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 5, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Just watched EP 1 of  "War of The Worlds " on Fox TV , now on to EP 2, very good so far, but I think I know the end 

Click to expand...

Holy cwap, that made me jump 6ft high!


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 5, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Holy cwap, that made me jump 6ft high!
		
Click to expand...

Must be that cheap brandy cheers


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 5, 2020)

Finished Narcos Mexico S2, bloody brilliant not one poor episode.


----------



## Piece (Mar 6, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Just watched EP 1 of  "War of The Worlds " on Fox TV , now on to EP 2, very good so far, but I think I know the end 

Click to expand...

Watching right now....


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 6, 2020)

Piece said:



			Watching right now....
		
Click to expand...

Well, what did you think of it ??


----------



## Piece (Mar 6, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Well, what did you think of it ??
		
Click to expand...

Yeah not bad. Finished off first two episodes.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 6, 2020)

Piece said:



			Yeah not bad. Finished off first two episodes.
		
Click to expand...

Same as all remakes I suppose, except for the names and a few other changes the story's the same one.  Name that tune


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 7, 2020)

Noughts and Crosses on BBC looks interesting.  An adaptation of a YA novel read and enjoyed by both my children.


----------



## Piece (Mar 7, 2020)

Having a look at Carnival Row. Anyone seen it?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2020)

Been recording the murder 24/7 series and finally getting round to watching. Really interesting


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 8, 2020)

Meet the Richardson’s.
Quite funny & easy viewing.


----------



## Midnight (Mar 9, 2020)

Just started season 3 of Narcos. Really enjoyed the first 2 seasons.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 9, 2020)

Midnight said:



			Just started season 3 of Narcos. Really enjoyed the first 2 seasons.
		
Click to expand...

It keeps getting better


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 9, 2020)

Final Episode of _The Outsider_ is recorded and ready for us to watch this evening...

It's been excellent.  I just hope they have given it a worthwhile ending - and that we don't just emit yet another meh! (something we've done a few times recently with some less than satisfactory endings)


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 9, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Just watched the first episode of Hunters on Amazon, looks good, might go for the binge watch over the next few nights.
		
Click to expand...

I've watched the first two and shan't be going back..


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 9, 2020)

The Trip to Greece is great fun. Exactly the same as the other 3 series but set in Greece. Also started watching The Dublin Murders, promising 1st episode so hopefully it will keep that standard up.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 10, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Final Episode of _The Outsider_ is recorded and ready for us to watch this evening...

It's been excellent.  I just hope they have given it a worthwhile ending - and that we don't just emit yet another meh! (something we've done a few times recently with some less than satisfactory endings)
		
Click to expand...

Well - I actually thought the ending was as good as it could be.  All in all - an excellent series - nightmarish, thought-provoking in a 'what-if' sort of way - and very atmospheric.  But in truth - may have preferred it to not have been of the Stephen King genre.


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 11, 2020)

Bulletproof, enjoyed it but the boys were better in Topboy.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 11, 2020)

Just started Star Trek - Picard, not bad, maybe a tad slow but I'll stick with it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 12, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Just started Star Trek - Picard, not bad, maybe a tad slow but I'll stick with it.
		
Click to expand...

It stays slow, don't get your hopes up. I gave up after 5 episodes, may actually have only been 4. If you get past that point and it improves let me know and I will finish it off.


----------



## Piece (Mar 12, 2020)

Lost in Space via Netflix, series 2. Quite good, if a little formulaic.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 12, 2020)

Piece said:



			Lost in Space via Netflix, series 2. Quite good, if a little *formulaic*.
		
Click to expand...

Had to look that up.   Do you mean 'Warning! Warning! Will Robinson!


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 12, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It stays slow, don't get your hopes up. I gave up after 5 episodes, may actually have only been 4. If you get past that point and it improves let me know and I will finish it off.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear 🤣


----------



## Russ_D (Mar 12, 2020)

Started to watch Inside number 9. Jeez its a bit dark in some episodes but full on slapstick in others.
It's by the two guys who did League of Gentlemen.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 12, 2020)

Russ_D said:



			Started to watch Inside number 9. Jeez its a bit dark in some episodes but full on slapstick in others.
It's by the two guys who did League of Gentlemen.
		
Click to expand...

See a few previous posts in this thread, it has its champions as IMHO it is the best TV series there has been for a very long time. If you haven't seen any from previous seasons then watch 'The 12 Days of Christine' as it is an utterly flawless 30 minutes of TV https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b05pwfcf/inside-no-9-series-2-2-the-12-days-of-christine    .  And 'Bernie Clifton's Dressing Room' is not far behind. https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b09m61xl/inside-no-9-series-4-2-bernie-cliftons-dressing-room


----------



## Wolf (Mar 12, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Oh dear 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I can echo LT comment, gave up after 4 episodes of boredom and it not going anywhere other than trying to make Jean Luc a hip style grandad. It really doesn't improve in pace or story sadly as I really wanted it to be good.


----------



## Russ_D (Mar 12, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			See a few previous posts in this thread, it has its champions as IMHO it is the best TV series there has been for a very long time. If you haven't seen any from previous seasons then watch 'The 12 Days of Christine' as it is an utterly flawless 30 minutes of TV https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b05pwfcf/inside-no-9-series-2-2-the-12-days-of-christine    .  And 'Bernie Clifton's Dressing Room' is not far behind. https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b09m61xl/inside-no-9-series-4-2-bernie-cliftons-dressing-room

Click to expand...

I'll download those. Watched "Tom & Gerri" last night. That was pretty dark witj a really good twist.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 12, 2020)

Re-started _The Stranger_ last night, we'd reached part way through Ep 3 when we stopped as we  found it too similar in style to _The Outsider._  Now that that's done we can restart.  And we'll continue with _Noughts and Crosses _this evening.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 12, 2020)

Russ_D said:



			I'll download those. Watched "Tom & Gerri" last night. That was pretty dark witj a really good twist.
		
Click to expand...

I'd say if you watch those 2 after each other then it is as good an hours TV as it gets. I am jealous you will be seeing them for the first time. Enjoy.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 12, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			Had to look that up.   Do you mean 'Warning! Warning! Will Robinson! 

Click to expand...

I quite enjoy watching little snippets of the original LiS on TCM.  The theme music is iconic of the time and that with Will, Dr Zachary, Judy, Penny and Robbie trigger fond childhood memories.  The special effects and aliens are rather special


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 12, 2020)

I watched the first ever episode of Taskmaster last night - recommended by someone on here in the Bad Golf thread - just had to download the UK TV Play app for free and all the episodes are there. Rather amusing and will be a good chuckle to stick on whenever I'm in need of something to watch. 

Regarding Inside Number 9 mentioned above, I thought I'd never seen it but I now realise I did watch the first episode a while back, where lots of people were trying to get in the same cupboard. Wasn't a big fan, but then, I've never really liked anything from those writers.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 12, 2020)

Russ_D said:



			Started to watch Inside number 9. Jeez its a bit dark in some episodes but full on slapstick in others.
It's by the two guys who did League of Gentlemen.
		
Click to expand...

Never heard of it before so watched episode 1 on Netflix, bloody brilliant


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 12, 2020)

Locke & Key on Netflix, watchable fantasy black comedy horror series, rated 15, but younger could watch it, nothing too implicit.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 13, 2020)

Just started the Walking Dead again to pick up some tips.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 15, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I watched the first ever episode of Taskmaster last night - recommended by someone on here in the Bad Golf thread - just had to download the UK TV Play app for free and all the episodes are there. Rather amusing and will be a good chuckle to stick on whenever I'm in need of something to watch.

*Regarding Inside Number 9 mentioned above, I thought I'd never seen it but I now realise I did watch the first episode a while back, where lots of people were trying to get in the same cupboard. Wasn't a big fan, but then, I've never really liked anything from those writers*.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b05pwfcf/inside-no-9-series-2-2-the-12-days-of-christine   30 minutes of your time, money back guarantee that you will like it


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 15, 2020)

The Fall on Amazon. Oldish show set in Belfast. Powerful, spooky and Gillian Anderson confirms again just how watchable she is, a class act. Nearly finished series 1 and we are completely gripped by it.

As a side issue, very funny seeing future adult cast members of Derry Girls looking young. The Mother Superior draws a gasp every time. Maybe by the end of series 2 I'll have got used to it.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 15, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Fall on Amazon. Oldish show set in Belfast. Powerful, spooky and Gillian Anderson confirms again just how watchable she is, a class act. Nearly finished series 1 and we are completely gripped by it.

As a side issue, very funny seeing future adult cast members of Derry Girls looking young. The Mother Superior draws a gasp every time. Maybe by the end of series 2 I'll have got used to it.
		
Click to expand...

I watched The Fall when it was on BBC at the time.  Agree it was very good and Gillian Anderson was superb, got a little silly at times in series 3 but still eminently watchable.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 15, 2020)

New series of Homeland  is getting better


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 15, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			New series of Homeland  is getting better

Click to expand...

Tonight’s episode was superb!


----------



## Piece (Mar 16, 2020)

Finished Lost in Space. Not bad.

Picard is OK.

Watching Liar and The Outside now.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 16, 2020)

Kingdom on Netflix. Whether a zombie series is comfortable viewing right now I am not sure but this is a good one. It is S.Korean, with subtitles but it is excellent viewing. Series 2 has just started.


----------



## chellie (Mar 16, 2020)

Finished The Great Pottery Throwdown. Started watching The Young Pope last night.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 16, 2020)

Safe-Netflix. 
On ep5 & so far really good.
If you liked The Stranger you’ll like this.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 16, 2020)

chellie said:



			Finished The Great Pottery Throwdown.
		
Click to expand...

I've just watched it. A wonderful antidote to the current situation.


----------



## chellie (Mar 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've just watched it. A wonderful antidote to the current situation.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I thought it was fab.


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I watched the first ever episode of Taskmaster last night - recommended by someone on here in the Bad Golf thread - just had to download the UK TV Play app for free and all the episodes are there. Rather amusing and will be a good chuckle to stick on whenever I'm in need of something to watch.

Regarding Inside Number 9 mentioned above, I thought I'd never seen it but I now realise I did watch the first episode a while back, where lots of people were trying to get in the same cupboard. Wasn't a big fan, but then, I've never really liked anything from those writers.
		
Click to expand...

Give another few a go, worth it.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 16, 2020)

Latest Westworld. What the heck was that all about?


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 16, 2020)

Anyone watched  the fantasy Sci Fi series " Avenue 5 " staring Hugh Laurie , any good ?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 16, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Anyone watched  the fantasy Sci Fi series " Avenue 5 " staring Hugh Laurie , any good ?
		
Click to expand...

It's not The Thick of It, but then again nothing is. I quite enjoy it but the humour is a bit less acerbic then Armandos usual stuff.


----------



## Fabia999 (Mar 17, 2020)

Re-watching House, one of the best tv series imo


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 17, 2020)

I have started re-watching 24.  And I am on Series 3.  Which deals with a virus outbreak in Los Angeles.  Oh dear.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 18, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			I just watched the first two .
Apart from them both Having different identities before becoming cops I havn't got a clue what's going on.
The sound seems muted I can't understand most of what they are saying.
		
Click to expand...

Just to say SPOILER ALERT for THE DUBLIN MURDERS if you want to watch it, but to be honest don't. Agree that at times the sound combined with accents made it hard to follow. To be honest am disappointing, started well but then just got silly.  I know it was fusing 2 of the same authors books together but when you think back a lot of things kind of didn't make sense (so Cassie has an imaginary friend/twin when she is young who then happens to come to life and looks exactly like her but is then murdered, why was Adam occasionally looking like he was changing into a werewolf with all the shoulder spasms??). Could not work out if there was supposed to be a slight supernatural undercurrent to it or just rubbish storytelling.

Also was royally razzed off that the main story line was not tied up and you never found out what went off in the woods with the kids. I get that sometimes authors don't like to tie everything up in neat packages and they say stuff like 'use your imagination, the clues are all there' , but it was as if they'd decided not to film 10 minutes of exposition at the end.  Apparently though the book is the same.  And after you have invested 8 hours of your life watching it to me that's a bit crap. Inside Number 9 manages to have great story arcs in 30 mins and this could not manage it in 8 hours.  Avoid.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 18, 2020)

Re-watching Justified. One of the best TV series ever, and even Mrs Wedge has gotten into it this time, despite not liking "Cowboy" films/ programs....... it's not a cowboy


----------



## richart (Mar 18, 2020)

With no live sport I have been catching up on unwatched dvds. Just watched first two series of Broadchurch over four nights. Great not having adverts, and trying to remember what happened the week before. Now for series three.


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 18, 2020)

Starting Sub urra, Blood in rome.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Mar 18, 2020)

Cable news.  All virus all the time. Nothing else seems to be happening in the world.
They're not even talking about with which team Tom Brady will sign.


----------



## chellie (Mar 18, 2020)

Still not sure about The Young Pope. Has anyone else watched it?


----------



## Wolf (Mar 18, 2020)

Watched a cracking documentary earlier based on the Punisher course that existing Royal Navy  submarine officer's have to pass to be passed fit for command of a Sub, if they fail there is no return return their boat and can no longer serve as a submariner of any form instead have to go to surface fleet as no longer fit for the silent service.


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 18, 2020)

richart said:



			With no live sport I have been catching up on unwatched dvds. Just watched first two series of Broadchurch over four nights. Great not having adverts, and trying to remember what happened the week before. Now for series three.
		
Click to expand...

are they Betamax or VHS Rich?


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 18, 2020)

*THE UMBRELLA ACADEMY on Netflix, weird SciFi fantasy comic book  series, about siblings with extraordinary powers. *
Watched Ep1, a bit odd to say the least.
Anyone watched it ?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 19, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



*THE UMBRELLA ACADEMY on Netflix, weird SciFi fantasy comic book  series, about siblings with extraordinary powers. *
Watched Ep1, a bit odd to say the least.
Anyone watched it ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Saw it all waiting for a grand moment that made sense. In the end it didn't happen and I wish I'd given up on it. I thought it dragged on and what could have been really interesting just wasn't.

You may get more out of it but if they do a series 2 I won't be watching.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 19, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



*THE UMBRELLA ACADEMY on Netflix, weird SciFi fantasy comic book  series, about siblings with extraordinary powers. *
Watched Ep1, a bit odd to say the least.
Anyone watched it ?
		
Click to expand...

We watched about 5 episodes and were thoroughly bored so didn't finish it. Was taking waaaay too long to explain what was going on, just lost interest really. Despite having 'powers' several of the characters were actually very dull.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 19, 2020)

Watching Safe, a Harlan Coben book, on Netflix. Seems decent so far.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 19, 2020)

Tongo said:



			Watching Safe, a Harlan Coben book, on Netflix. Seems decent so far.
		
Click to expand...

I'll have to give that a watch, I listened to a lot of his Myron Bolitar books on audiobook over the years and I enjoyed them all.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 20, 2020)

Not a series or tv but i have been on youtube watching a lot of the old Grand Nationals ,the race has been dumbed down in recent years but still a spectacular event ,and watching red rum go around jumping like a stag evokes memories of sitting at home with mum and dad and seeing how our respective punts got on .
 going to see if there is any old Jack Hargreaves on the tube now as loved his out of town shows.
long live nostalgia .


----------



## Piece (Mar 20, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			We watched about 5 episodes and were thoroughly bored so didn't finish it. Was taking waaaay too long to explain what was going on, just lost interest really. Despite having 'powers' several of the characters were actually very dull.
		
Click to expand...

Agree. I watched 2 or 3 episodes and lost interest.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 20, 2020)

Just started Deep State (series 2).
I enjoyed series 1 with Mark Strong, so hopefully this will be as good.


----------



## Piece (Mar 20, 2020)

We're watching The Boys. It's an adult take on a group of privileged and well paid superheroes, managed by an organisation, with their enemy being a small band of normals trying to bring them down. Quirky, sweary and engaging. So far.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 21, 2020)

Soooo, with the pubs closed I need inspiration for some things to watch on TV, what do you recommend?


----------



## chrisd (Mar 21, 2020)

Might be just the time to watch my first episode of Game of thrones


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 21, 2020)

Watching Ashes to Ashes on Drama. Can't beat a bit of the Gene Genie. Fire up the Quattro


----------



## Wolf (Mar 21, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Watching Ashes to Ashes on Drama. Can't beat a bit of the Gene Genie. Fire up the Quattro
		
Click to expand...

Nowhere near as good as Life on Mars was, seemed like they made Ashes to Ashes just to shoe horn Gene & his fellow coppers into another series.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 22, 2020)

Also not a TV Series - but when I feel down as I often do at the moment- the 2012 Olympics Opening Ceremony is I found very uplifting - though the whole section on the NHS was difficult and thought provoking for where we are today.  But the memories of the evening and the whole games did lift me. Here’s the link - it only plays on YouTube but just click on the link to YouTube embedded in it.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 23, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Also not a TV Series - but when I feel down as I often do at the moment- the 2012 Olympics Opening Ceremony is I found very uplifting - though the whole section on the NHS was difficult and thought provoking for where we are today.  But the memories of the evening and the whole games did lift me. Here’s the link - it only plays on YouTube but just click on the link to YouTube embedded in it.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I appreciated the production values in staging it,  I found the whole thing quite silly and extremely irritating. Did at the time & still do.

Don't currently subscribe to the big streaming services - so currently looking at a lot on All4. Currently watching PAKT (a Polish political drama) and just finished The End Of The F*****g World -  a dark & quirky British drama aimed (I guess) at a rather younger audience than me but strangely compelling.


----------



## BrianM (Mar 23, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Watched a cracking documentary earlier based on the Punisher course that existing Royal Navy  submarine officer's have to pass to be passed fit for command of a Sub, if they fail there is no return return their boat and can no longer serve as a submariner of any form instead have to go to surface fleet as no longer fit for the silent service.
		
Click to expand...

There’s a video on you tube showing how quick they are working out calculations in there head during training, very impressive, like you say, if they failed they were gone, it was a an ex Royal Navy captain who was doing our Major Emergency Management who used it as part of our training.
Do you know name of programme?


----------



## BrianM (Mar 23, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Soooo, with the pubs closed I need inspiration for some things to watch on TV, what do you recommend?
		
Click to expand...

Gomorrah if you haven’t seen it, best there is, It’s in Italian with subtitles which just adds to the programme 😀


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 23, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Gomorrah if you haven’t seen it, best there is, It’s in Italian with subtitles which just adds to the programme 😀
		
Click to expand...

Good shout


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 23, 2020)

One to look forward to, Brooklyn Nine Nine returns on Thursday 😍🍻🥂


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 23, 2020)

Being, as usual, behind the curve... We've 'discovered' Homeland... Been enjoying it muchly... Might have to consider giving GoT or Sopranos another go... Only, previously, managed a handful of episodes before abandoning...


----------



## Wolf (Mar 23, 2020)

BrianM said:



			There’s a video on you tube showing how quick they are working out calculations in there head during training, very impressive, like you say, if they failed they were gone, it was a an ex Royal Navy captain who was doing our Major Emergency Management who used it as part of our training.
Do you know name of programme?
		
Click to expand...

It was called How to command a nuclear submarine. It shows how they had to use simultaneous equations to calculate in their heads speed & distance of incoming threats and how quickly they had to do it. Highlighted errors that simply weren't acceptable and at times showed some rwal dressing downs of the officers in front of their subordinates. 

The guy in charge on the course "teacher" was Brutal but clearly experienced, he is still serving at a very high rank now ad head if submarine fleet. It was in prime that I watched and i is a 4 parter but well worth a watch.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 23, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			One to look forward to, Brooklyn Nine Nine returns on Thursday 😍🍻🥂
		
Click to expand...

Bingpot!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 23, 2020)

New program added to Netflix called The English Game - about the birth of football in the 1800s I think. Anyone given that a look? I've added it to my list. 

Still loving Taskmaster at the minute, got through two series so far. I also got half way through series two of Sex Education yesterday, that's a very good program. Although Otis' decision-making is absolutely infuriating it must be said.


----------



## Fromtherough (Mar 23, 2020)

Started on Fleabag last night and got through 5 episodes. Don’t know how I missed it first time around. Top notch acting and writing and hilarious.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 23, 2020)

Fromtherough said:



			Started on Fleabag last night and got through 5 episodes. Don’t know how I missed it first time around. Top notch acting and writing and hilarious.
		
Click to expand...

Love it and saving a re-watch for lockdown!


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 23, 2020)

The Nest on BBC1, Martin Compson ,a surrogate story set in and around Glasgow. EP 1 looked promising.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 23, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			The Nest on BBC1, Martin Compson ,a surrogate story set in and around Glasgow. EP 1 looked promising.
		
Click to expand...

Occasionally could have done with subtitles


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 23, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Occasionally could have done with subtitles 

Click to expand...

I'm the same sometimes with Bradley Walsh on the Chase and he's half Scottish


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 24, 2020)

watching very informative prog on Scottish Beeb called 'Pictures from Afghanistan' by war photographer David Pratt showing photos and relating stories and experiences covering his time in Afghanistan during the Russian invasion and both the horrors and the extraordinary people of that country!
Some cajones on him as also covered their internal civil war and then the arrival of the Taiban(both good and bad sides).
Very interesting.......then showing the Taliban blowing up old religious sites and icons as part of their creed of rejecting anything symbolic of the past.
Pratt himself is from Hamilton..........now showing scenes of 45 commando sniper(E.K.guy) taking out a few of them.
Now getting on to how ISIS grew out of Taliban and wanted to take over and destroy the western world--fearless and mad barstewards!
Jimbo


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 24, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			See a few previous posts in this thread, it has its champions as IMHO it is the best TV series there has been for a very long time. If you haven't seen any from previous seasons then watch 'The 12 Days of Christine' as it is an utterly flawless 30 minutes of TV https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b05pwfcf/inside-no-9-series-2-2-the-12-days-of-christine    .  And 'Bernie Clifton's Dressing Room' is not far behind. https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b09m61xl/inside-no-9-series-4-2-bernie-cliftons-dressing-room

Click to expand...

I'm onto series 4 now and I can confirm, these two are absolutely classic episodes. They stand out head and shoulders above the rest, specially the Christine one.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 26, 2020)

Trigonometry and Breeders...the latter has me chuckling a lot!


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 27, 2020)

Started After Life last night while the missus was snoring on the sofa. Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 27, 2020)

Tiger King


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 27, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Started After Life last night while the missus was snoring on the sofa. Absolutely brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

Finished it, really enjoyed it but the last couple of episodes weren't as snappy as the rest.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 27, 2020)

toyboy54 said:



			watching very informative prog on Scottish Beeb called 'Pictures from Afghanistan' by war photographer David Pratt showing photos and relating stories and experiences covering his time in Afghanistan during the Russian invasion and both the horrors and the extraordinary people of that country!
Some cajones on him as also covered their internal civil war and then the arrival of the Taiban(both good and bad sides).
Very interesting.......then showing the Taliban blowing up old religious sites and icons as part of their creed of rejecting anything symbolic of the past.
Pratt himself is from Hamilton..........now showing scenes of 45 commando sniper(E.K.guy) taking out a few of them.
Now getting on to how ISIS grew out of Taliban and wanted to take over and destroy the western world--fearless and mad barstewards!
Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip, watched it tonight, thought it was excellent.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 28, 2020)

The Pilgrimage BBC about seven people walking to Istanbul.
Not riveting by any means but very informative about other religions.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 28, 2020)

Did a catch up and binge watched a new series of War of the Worlds on Fox.

Part set in England and part set in France.

Good so far, a bit of a cross between War of the Worlds and Survivors( if you are old enough) and Day of the Triffids.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 28, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			One to look forward to, Brooklyn Nine Nine returns on Thursday 😍🍻🥂
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 28, 2020)

Got round to watching Deadwater Fell and god was it depressing.  I suppose at least they wrapped the story up unlike some series nowadays, but dead kids does not make for a uplifting watch.  I was saying to the wife it was nearly as bad as Save Me that was on a couple of years ago which also involved missing kids and was just constantly bleak.  And lo and behold, series 2 of Save Me is on this week. I seem to remember the acting was excellent as was the cast, but I'm not sure I can face it in the current time we live in.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 28, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			One to look forward to, Brooklyn Nine Nine returns on Thursday 😍🍻🥂
		
Click to expand...

Series 6 just added to Netflix at the same time as series 7 starts on E4, which is weird. Put the first two of series 6 on earlier though. Both crackers. Couldn't have come at a better time, I was feeling pretty down today owing to the fact that we were meant to be in Bratislava this weekend.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 28, 2020)

Watching the first series of Race Across the World in iplayer at the moment. Seen the first two episodes and really enjoying it.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 28, 2020)

This afternoon I've caught up on Series 3 of SEAL team, not sure where they're going to go after this season if everything currently happening pans out. 

Latest series of Strike Back, for a covert Ops team this latest bunch are shite at doing anything covert and have luck rather than actual intel constantly on their side. Think it needs be final series and maybe reboot with Chris Ryan's other books.

Finally watched the 1st episode of Our Girl series 4, all I can say is she must be the unluckiest medic in the history of the RAMC, she gets blown up, kidnapped or into more contacts than most emtore brigades see in a decade. Not to mention the new abysmal Rupert in charge of them.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Mar 28, 2020)

I just saw, on Netflix, a single season series about the origins of football in the UK.
It was called "_The English Game_" or something like that.

Not bad,  I'm not a fan of association type football myself, but the short TV series was quite entertaining.

Did this series air in the UK?


----------



## Piece (Mar 28, 2020)

Bulletproof. A bit of modern take on The Professionals. Really enjoyed it. It's not high brow stuff BTW!

Ozark back for third series.

Starting Travellers now.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 28, 2020)

Bingeing on Inspector Montalbano.


----------



## richart (Mar 28, 2020)

Just watched first three series of Line of Duty, and start series four tomorrow. Ordered first five series of Homeland on Amazon so should have plenty to watch over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 28, 2020)

Started Narcos - Mexico, series 1 tonight, 3 episodes in, quality viewing.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 29, 2020)

The English Game -  two episodes in on Netflix - not bad.
24 - on Series 3 and doing an hour each day - gotta love Jack Bauer
Life on Mars - halfway through Series 2 with Ashes to Ashes to follow on iPlayer
Got the Disney Plus package and watching the Marvel films in the recommended order
And two old episodes of ToTP on YouTube each day whilst on the exercise machine.

How the heck did I ever find time for golf?


----------



## moogie (Mar 29, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Started Narcos - Mexico, series 1 tonight, 3 episodes in, quality viewing.
		
Click to expand...

I started this a couple of days ago aswell

Series 1
Episode 8
Playing next......


----------



## Fromtherough (Mar 29, 2020)

Tiger King, a documentary on Netflix. Netflix do these documentaries very well and America provides an apparent unlimited subject base. This lot are another level though!


----------



## Dando (Mar 29, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			Did a catch up and binge watched a new series of War of the Worlds on Fox.

Part set in England and part set in France.

Good so far, a bit of a cross between War of the Worlds and Survivors( if you are old enough) and Day of the Triffids.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve been watching this and so far so good


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 29, 2020)

The final day of Ryder Cup 2018


----------



## arnieboy (Mar 29, 2020)

Plenty of Ryder Cup and cricket World Cup replays.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 29, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			watching the Marvel films in the recommended order
.
		
Click to expand...

I have been doing the Marvels thing.  Previously I had watched some of the early ones Iron Man 1 & 2 
and Guardians 1 & 2 

 What order are you doing them in date of release or sequence of events?  Gone for sequence of events myself.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 29, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			I have been doing the Marvels thing.  Previously I had watched some of the early ones Iron Man 1 & 2
and Guardians 1 & 2

What order are you doing them in date of release or sequence of events?  *Gone for sequence of events myself*.
		
Click to expand...

This is what we've been doing which os by far the best way and so far makes the films tie in so much better.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 29, 2020)

Wolf said:



			This is what we've been doing which os by far the best way and so far makes the films tie in so much better.
		
Click to expand...

 Agreed.

 I missed out Iron Man 3. Told it is pretty much a stand alone and it's gone off Sky except for buy/rental at the moment.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 29, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			I have been doing the Marvels thing.  Previously I had watched some of the early ones Iron Man 1 & 2
and Guardians 1 & 2

What order are you doing them in date of release or sequence of events?  Gone for sequence of events myself.
		
Click to expand...

Sequence of events.      So starting with Captain America, Captain Marvel, Iron Man, Iron Man 2, Incredible Hulk, Thor etc.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Mar 29, 2020)

Just saw a short series called _Unorthodox_.  It was about a young wife escaping an oppressive ascetic Jewish community in Brooklyn, New York,  and fleeing to Berlin.

Lead was a tiny Israeli actress named Shira Hass.  I'd never seen her before, but she did a good job.


----------



## rosecott (Mar 29, 2020)

Started looking on BBC i-player for a bit of light relief. Found a sitcom series called Scarborough with Jason Manford which had passed me by. Watched episode 1 and thoroughly enjoyed it - he can belt out a song.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 29, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Started looking on BBC i-player for a bit of light relief. Found a sitcom series called Scarborough with Jason Manford which had passed me by. Watched episode 1 and thoroughly enjoyed it - he can belt out a song.
		
Click to expand...

I really liked it as well, done by the chap who did Benidorm which I also enjoyed.   Unfortunately the BBC have not commissioned a second series which to me is not the best idea.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 29, 2020)

I have decided to binge watch

Not Going Out


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 29, 2020)

Not a series, but to lighten the mood Billy Connolly Live in London 2010.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 29, 2020)

And now we start The Sweeney box set


----------



## IanM (Mar 29, 2020)

Been watch The Stranger on Netflix.... its growing on me


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 30, 2020)

I've been going through BBC iPlayer and catching up on lots of factual programmes. 
I've just been watching "Age of the Image".  Fascinating.  
There are some great documentaries to be found.  
I'm also running through Brian Cox Wonders of Life/The Solar System/The Universe.  All good stuff. 
Also some great historical programmes as well.  It's very interesting to see a lot of myths dispelled.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 30, 2020)

Finished Tiger King on Netflix over the weekend, absolutely insane, I loved it. One of the craziest stories and some truly despicable people. When the guy who convinces straight dudes to marry him and enter into a 3 way marriage with him in exchange for Meth, that keeps tigers in cages and wishes a fellow Tiger keeper was dead isn't the worst person in the documentary by a long shot, you know you're in for a good time. So many incredible scenes, the funeral of one of his husbands where he dresses up as a priest and eulogises over his testicles in-front of the grieving family, the music videos, a member of his staff losing an arm and returning to work 7 days later, it is full of incredible moments. The documentary series of the year.


----------



## Fromtherough (Mar 31, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Finished Tiger King on Netflix over the weekend, absolutely insane, I loved it. One of the craziest stories and some truly despicable people. When the guy who convinces straight dudes to marry him and enter into a 3 way marriage with him in exchange for Meth, that keeps tigers in cages and wishes a fellow Tiger keeper was dead isn't the worst person in the documentary by a long shot, you know you're in for a good time. So many incredible scenes, the funeral of one of his husbands where he dresses up as a priest and eulogises over his testicles in-front of the grieving family, the music videos, a member of his staff losing an arm and returning to work 7 days later, it is full of incredible moments. The documentary series of the year.
		
Click to expand...

Watched the whole thing over the weekend. One of the best things I’ve seen recently. Lions, tigers, mullets and rednecks. What’s not to like? That woman had the craziest eyes of the lot. Defo killed her first husband.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 31, 2020)

Finished series 2 of Sex Education today. It really is a great program.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 31, 2020)

We binged all 8 episodes of the Stranger,. Really got into it and enjoyed it right up until the last 20minutes of the final episode that for me just let the whole series down, was gripping right up until that damp squib.


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 31, 2020)

Ozark S3 then bulletproof S2


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 31, 2020)

Tiger King 🤯
Mental,but a must watch.
Netflix


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 31, 2020)

the Mandalorian.... though not sure for how long


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 31, 2020)

_The Stranger,_  3eps to go.  We've put _The Nest_ on hold after 3eps (or is it 2...) as I can't multi-task too many series in parallel as I am also watching _The War of the Worlds_ (Fox)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 31, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Tiger King 🤯
Mental,but a must watch.
Netflix
		
Click to expand...

like the look of it.  Maybe for me after I'm done with _TWotW _


----------



## Italian outcast (Mar 31, 2020)

Re-runs of Dalziel & Pascoe

Downloading them to share with my father to help him pass the time in his hospital rehab after a fall

Quite enjoying them - Should I be worried?


----------



## Tongo (Mar 31, 2020)

Have been watching the Diego Maradona film on All 4. Tis a fascinating film with some superb coverage. He was an astonishing footballer albeit thoroughly unlikeable at various points.


----------



## Piece (Apr 1, 2020)

Fromtherough said:



			Tiger King, a documentary on Netflix. Netflix do these documentaries very well and America provides an apparent unlimited subject base. This lot are another level though!
		
Click to expand...

Nearly finished this. Jeez.....great viewing...but blimey...those Yanks.


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 1, 2020)

richart said:



			Just watched first three series of Line of Duty, and start series four tomorrow. Ordered first five series of Homeland on Amazon so should have plenty to watch over the next couple of weeks.

Click to expand...

betamax or VHS?


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 1, 2020)

Sunderland till I die. What wonderful tv. Like watching a 9 month car crash.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 2, 2020)

The Test on Amazon prime. Follows the Australian cricket team after the sandpaper incident up to the end of the Ashes last year. Really enjoyed it


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 2, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Sunderland till I die. What wonderful tv. Like watching a 9 month car crash.
		
Click to expand...

The first series of that was awesome, I've just noticed they've done a series 2. Adding that to my list!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 2, 2020)

The Tunnel on Sky Atlantic. 4 episodes in and very good so far.


----------



## richart (Apr 2, 2020)

Captainron said:



			The Test on Amazon prime. Follows the Australian cricket team after the sandpaper incident up to the end of the Ashes last year. Really enjoyed it
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of squirming ?


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 2, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			The first series of that was awesome, I've just noticed they've done a series 2. Adding that to my list!
		
Click to expand...

Came out yesterday and I've nearly finished it.


----------



## Midnight (Apr 2, 2020)

Just watched Russian doll, different sort of series, about a 36 year old who dies and lives the same day (like groundhog day). Only 8 episodes but be signed up for a 2nd series, I enjoyed if some funny moments. Its on Netflix


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 3, 2020)

Might be of interest :

https://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/hbo-free-steams-3433241


----------



## DaveR (Apr 3, 2020)

Our Girl 👍


----------



## larmen (Apr 5, 2020)

As there was nothing on TV tonight I have started Picard. 4 episodes in and I am not sure how to feel about it yet.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 6, 2020)

Save Me Too, Lenny James is outstanding in it.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 6, 2020)

Unusually, for us, we've found something we can watch together... Watched first two series of Homeland and started the third...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 6, 2020)

Stated watching The Accident which was a Channel 4 things on recently. Cracking cast but you do spend the first 20 minutes going, that's Terry from the Thick of It, that's Pete from Gavin and Stacey, that's the PM from Borgen, that's the police chief and fancy man from Keeping Faith. And once I'd got over all that it was again too depressing for me in current times. Last 2 series I've watched (Deadwater Fell was the other one) have involved dead kids, this one had domestic violence thrown in for good measure. Laugh a minute....... 

Also started watching the BBC Dracula thing that was on over Christmas. Trouble is, if you've watched 'What we do in the shadows' which is an superb vampire comedy film and TV series, you can't take people doing fake Transylvanian accents seriously.  So after 10 minutes of me laughing the wife switched it off and said she'd watch it without me at a later date.  I'm hoping for better luck tonight.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 6, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Save Me Too, Lenny James is outstanding in it.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't even bother taping it after the last series, as whilst I acknowledge the quality of cast and acting, it was just too bleak. I'm assuming series 2 hasn't turned into a fun fest.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 6, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Also started watching the BBC Dracula thing that was on over Christmas. Trouble is, if you've watched 'What we do in the shadows' which is an superb vampire comedy film and TV series, you can't take people doing fake Transylvanian accents seriously.  So after 10 minutes of me laughing the wife switched it off and said she'd watch it without me at a later date.  I'm hoping for better luck tonight.
		
Click to expand...

The first two episodes of Dracula were excellent, the third was a huge letdown. Watch the first two, don't bother with the last and make up your own ending. I guarantee it will be better than the actual episode.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 6, 2020)

We finished _The Stranger_ last night,  ah well.

Continuing with _The War of the Worlds_ - even after the 'siblingial' twist that HG Well hadn't considered and that has left me wondering why?

And we are a few eps through _The Nest  _OK I suppose


----------



## Wolf (Apr 6, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



*We finished The Stranger last night,  ah well.*

Continuing with _The War of the Worlds_ - even after the 'siblingial' twist that HG Well hadn't considered and that has left me wondering why?
		
Click to expand...

Was it just me or was the climax really quite poor in contrast with the previous episodes building up to the event.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 6, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Was it just me or was the climax really quite poor in contrast with the previous episodes building up to the event.
		
Click to expand...

No, not just you. 

Tieing up a series seems to be the hardest thing. Quite often I really enjoy a show right up until the last 30 minutes / full episode. Writers can pull you along but the real art, so it seems, is bringing it all together in a really satisfying way. It seems to have happened quite often with a number of recent shows.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 6, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Unusually, for us, we've found something we can watch together... Watched first two series of Homeland and started the third...
		
Click to expand...

Have you watched Breaking Bad, both me and the wife couldn't stop watching it, and she doesn't usually watch a lot of  tv series.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Was it just me or was the climax really quite poor in contrast with the previous episodes building up to the event.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the series was over hyped.
Decent but that’s about it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 6, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			No, not just you.

Tieing up a series seems to be the hardest thing. Quite often I really enjoy a show right up until the last 30 minutes / full episode. Writers can pull you along but the real art, so it seems, is bringing it all together in a really satisfying way. It seems to have happened quite often with a number of recent shows.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed - as the credits rolled, me and Mrs Hogie looked at each other and wondered...


----------



## Wolf (Apr 6, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			No, not just you.

Tieing up a series seems to be the hardest thing. Quite often I really enjoy a show right up until the last 30 minutes / full episode. Writers can pull you along but the real art, so it seems, is bringing it all together in a really satisfying way. It seems to have happened quite often with a number of recent shows.
		
Click to expand...

You're not wrong there seems its a lot easier to write the cliff hanger than it is to conclude the story. I was huge underwhelmed by the quite drab ending yet had hugely enjoyed it right up to the last 20mins. 



williamalex1 said:



			Have you watched Breaking Bad, both me and the wife couldn't stop watching it, and she doesn't usually watch a lot of  tv series.
		
Click to expand...

Most overrated thing on tv I have ever watched. Found it unbelievably boring and slow.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Have you watched Breaking Bad, both me and the wife couldn't stop watching it, and she doesn't usually watch a lot of  tv series.
		
Click to expand...

Loved it.
Got bored of Better Call Sol tho.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 6, 2020)

On YouTube - Gary Barlow Crooners - love it...but then I love Gary Barlow 

The Ollie Murs one was so funny - nice one Ollie!


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 6, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Didn't even bother taping it after the last series, as whilst I acknowledge the quality of cast and acting, it was just too bleak. I'm assuming series 2 hasn't turned into a fun fest.
		
Click to expand...

No, it's more of the same. The wife struggles with more than an episode a night.


----------



## Piece (Apr 6, 2020)

Watching some escapism....Black Lightning and Supernatural.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 6, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



*No, it's more of the same.* The wife struggles with more than an episode a night.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, I know where your wife's coming from, I won't put a spoiler in in case anyone wants to depress themselves and watch the first series but I hope the story reaches a vaguely uplifting conclusion.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 6, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Save Me Too, Lenny James is outstanding in it.
		
Click to expand...

Funny thing is I found his acting irritating - a bit too samey the way he (over imho) reacts to everything.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 6, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Have you watched Breaking Bad, both me and the wife couldn't stop watching it, and she doesn't usually watch a lot of  tv series.
		
Click to expand...

It's another one of those we didn't get into... But, if isolation persists, I can see us revisiting...


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 6, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Funny thing is I found his acting irritating - a bit too samey the way he (over imho) reacts to everything.
		
Click to expand...

Funny how we all see things differently. I'm off to buy myself a yellow jacket.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 6, 2020)

I'll be honest about Breaking Bad...I struggle to watch and feel uncomfortable with anything that has story-lines mired in drug manufacture, dealing and abuse - and the violence, misery and deaths that result.  I'll watch documentaries to understand - but it's not really the sort of stuff I will watch for entertainment.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 6, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Most overrated thing on tv I have ever watched. Found it unbelievably boring and slow.
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure you were watching the right program?? The character development over only five series was phenomenal.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 6, 2020)

Piece said:



			Watching some escapism....*Black Lightning *and Supernatural.
		
Click to expand...

We watched the first few episodes when that came out and I thought it was absolutely shocking.  The actors for the mum and for the moustache guy were so wooden. And what is his outfit all about?? Looks like it was drawn by a 9-year-old with some highlighter pens.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Are you sure you were watching the right program?? The character development over only five series was phenomenal. 

Click to expand...

Yup 100% sure forced my way through 4 seasons as kept getting told it gets better, but for me it was still one of the most boring things I'd ever watched.


----------



## chellie (Apr 6, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Yup 100% sure forced my way through 4 seasons as kept getting told it gets better, but for me it was still one of the most boring things I'd ever watched.
		
Click to expand...

Go and wash your mouth out with soap. One of the best things ever on tv and a perfect ending. Next you will be saying Line of Duty is crap.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 6, 2020)

chellie said:



			Go and wash your mouth out with soap. One of the best things ever on tv and a perfect ending. Next you will be saying Line of Duty is crap.
		
Click to expand...

Stand by my comments Breaking bad is garbage imo. As for Line of Duty never watched it so can't comment 🤷🏻‍♂️.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Stand by my comments Breaking bad is garbage imo. As for Line of Duty never watched it so can't comment 🤷🏻‍♂️.
		
Click to expand...

LOD is well worth a watch mate.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 6, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			LOD is well worth a watch mate.
		
Click to expand...

May give it a watch mate as there isn't much else to do


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Started watching The Sopranos last week and currently half way through the final series.

It's tough going, I've found the secret is to treat it like a cricket test match or a full day of The Open, just have it on TV whilst you're on the internet or something.
I'm too far in to not finish it.
		
Click to expand...

Best thing to ever grace our screens.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 6, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Yup 100% sure forced my way through 4 seasons as kept getting told it gets better, but for me it was still one of the most boring things I'd ever watched.
		
Click to expand...

You are crazy. Breaking Bad is one of the best series I've ever watched. I am stunned right now.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Apr 6, 2020)

I just watched a Dutch series called _Woman of the Night_.
Fair at best, but by this point, I'm really scrambling for things to watch.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			You are crazy. Breaking Bad is one of the best series I've ever watched. I am stunned right now. 

Click to expand...

Yet one of the worst I've ever seen 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Midnight (Apr 6, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Yet one of the worst I've ever seen 🤷🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree with you mate. It was so hyped up and didn't reach those heights for me.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2020)

Midnight said:



			I have to agree with you mate. It was so hyped up and didn't reach those heights for me.
		
Click to expand...

The Wire is like that for me.
Tried to watch it a couple of times & cant get into it.


----------



## Piece (Apr 6, 2020)

Tried Breaking Bad twice. Got to 5 episodes and gave up. Dull.


----------



## Midnight (Apr 6, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			The Wire is like that for me.
Tried to watch it a couple of times & cant get into it.
		
Click to expand...

This is what sums up everyone being different, as I loved the Wire and have watched it loads  mate.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2020)

Midnight said:



			This is what sums up everyone being different, as I loved the Wire and have watched it loads  mate.
		
Click to expand...

Think I must have missed the boat with it.
Always ranks up there with Sopranos & Breaking Bad in polls,that’s why I’ve given it a couple of goes.

If you’ve not seen it try & watch Banshee.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 6, 2020)

Don't get me wrong, I understand that people have different tastes and that's fine. But to say Breaking Bad was _boring_ or slow-paced is crazy, it's a while since I watched it but I thought one of the most notable things about it was how there was always something kicking off and you couldn't take your eyes off it for a moment.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Don't get me wrong, I understand that people have different tastes and that's fine. But to say Breaking Bad was _boring_ or slow-paced is crazy, it's a while since I watched it but I thought one of the most notable things about it was how there was always something kicking off and you couldn't take your eyes off it for a moment.
		
Click to expand...

Some people find Mrs Browns boys funny 🤯


----------



## Wolf (Apr 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Don't get me wrong, I understand that people have different tastes and that's fine. But to say Breaking Bad was _boring_ or slow-paced is crazy, it's a while since I watched it but I thought one of the most notable things about it was how there was always something kicking off and you couldn't take your eyes off it for a moment.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't keep my eyes open more like and seems I'm not the only one..


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Couldn't keep my eyes open more like and seems I'm not the only one..
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it’s because you’re REALLY old? 😂


----------



## Wolf (Apr 6, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Maybe it’s because you’re REALLY old? 😂
		
Click to expand...

Christ not even 40 yet and I'm really old 😂😂

At least I also can't stand Mrs Brown 🤔😂


----------



## Piece (Apr 6, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Think I must have missed the boat with it.
Always ranks up there with Sopranos & Breaking Bad in polls,that’s why I’ve given it a couple of goes.

If you’ve not seen it try & watch Banshee.
		
Click to expand...

Now that was a cracking show, Banshee. Started off ho hum  and quirky , then became very good.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Christ not even 40 yet and I'm really old 😂😂

At least I also can't stand Mrs Brown 🤔😂
		
Click to expand...

I’m 38 & I’m quite old 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2020)

Piece said:



			Now that was a cracking show, Banshee. Started off ho hum  and quirky , then became very good.
		
Click to expand...

Can’t believe more people haven’t seen it. 
Think I need to watch it again.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 6, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			I’m 38 & I’m quite old 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

All about perspective my oldest daughter is 20 and tells me I'm not old at all. My youngest is 6 and tells me im really old 😂


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 6, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			It's another one of those we didn't get into... But, if isolation persists, I can see us revisiting...
		
Click to expand...

 Took us a few episodes but then we binge watched.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I think you're confusing it with Curb Your Enthusiasm 😁
		
Click to expand...

You’re a new member so I’ll let this one go 😊


----------



## Midnight (Apr 6, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Think I must have missed the boat with it.
Always ranks up there with Sopranos & Breaking Bad in polls,that’s why I’ve given it a couple of goes.

If you’ve not seen it try & watch Banshee.
		
Click to expand...

I will add Banshee to the list mate 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 7, 2020)

Westworld, series 3. What a dull, self absorbed mess. Such a disappointment. It's a programme I watch with my son so I will probably stick with it, it's a bonding thing. Otherwise I would bin it off.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 7, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			The Wire is like that for me.
Tried to watch it a couple of times & cant get into it.
		
Click to expand...

It took me three attempts to get into the wire. Gave up after the first couple of episodes each time, mate kept insisting it was worth sticking with but need to push through about 5 episodes to get into it.  Eventually did, and stuck with it to the end. Enjoyed it, but not sure I'd say best thing ever. 

Same with Breaking Bad, again took two or three attempts to get into it, also enjoyed, but not the best show ever.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 7, 2020)

Piece said:



			Now that was a cracking show, Banshee. Started off ho hum  and quirky , then became very good.
		
Click to expand...

Banshee was good, enjoyed it from the start, definitely worth a watch.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 7, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Westworld, series 3. What a dull, self absorbed mess. Such a disappointment. It's a programme I watch with my son so I will probably stick with it, it's a bonding thing. Otherwise I would bin it off.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't get into season 2 , think I switched off the first episode and never went back.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 7, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Couldn't get into season 2 , think I switched off the first episode and never went back.
		
Click to expand...

Same here quite enjoyed season 1, got half way through Episode 1 of season 2 and binned it off.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 7, 2020)

Midnight said:



			I will add Banshee to the list mate 👍🏾👍🏾
		
Click to expand...




Pin-seeker said:



			Can’t believe more people haven’t seen it.
Think I need to watch it again.
		
Click to expand...




Piece said:



			Now that was a cracking show, Banshee. Started off ho hum  and quirky , then became very good.
		
Click to expand...

If you haven't seen it, and you liked Banshee, then you should watch Justified. If you have seen it, absolutely worth watching again. In my mind, one of the best shows ever, missed by many. I'm currently watching on Amazon Prime with Mrs Wedge as she missed it the first two or three times I watched it. She is loving it, at 40 mins a pop, we're doing two or three episodes a night, and into the last season. Here's a teaser from the first episode


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 7, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Couldn't get into season 2 , think I switched off the first episode and never went back.
		
Click to expand...

Season 2 had ups and downs. It definitely deteriorated but there were certain episodes that made it worthwhile sticking with. If anyone was starting from scratch though I would say watch series 1 and stop there.


----------



## Piece (Apr 7, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Couldn't get into season 2 , think I switched off the first episode and never went back.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, me too.


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 7, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			If you haven't seen it, and you liked Banshee, then you should watch Justified. If you have seen it, absolutely worth watching again. In my mind, one of the best shows ever, missed by many. I'm currently watching on Amazon Prime with Mrs Wedge as she missed it the first two or three times I watched it. She is loving it, at 40 mins a pop, we're doing two or three episodes a night, and into the last season. Here's a teaser from the first episode







Click to expand...

Justified is pure class, Brilliant script, amazing characters and a 10+ for that intantigible cool expresions, looks, gestures, laid back in-bred hillbilly southern charm!! It definitely makes my top 10, although the list of the top 10 is probably nearer 30!


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 7, 2020)

Enjoying Breeders, it’s about an adults perspective on parenthood. Sounds crap, but is quite funny. It’s written by one of the writers (not Iannucchi) of the Thick of It. Martin Freeman is decent and Alun Armstrong who plays his dad has great timing. Wish I’d waited for the whole series to be available.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 7, 2020)

Just finished Tiger King, blimey you couldn't make it up, wouldn't trust any of them as far as you could throw them, they all seemed a bunch of crooks. 
Compulsive viewing though.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 8, 2020)

Also tried to watch Breaking Bad when it came out and there was a lot of hype over it. I think we managed 2 episodes but gave up as just found it boring. I may go back to it one day and my description of it may come back to haunt me, but to be honest I doubt I'll have time.

Think The Wire was probably the best series I've ever seen.

On a completed different track am currently enjoying Richard Osmans House of Games, really fun quiz show that is not just about answering trivia questions. Plus it avoids having members of the public on being asked dumb easy questions, so there's at least one celeb on each week that is great value. And Great British Menu has got a bit of its mojo back after the the last 2 series started to get dull.


----------



## Piece (Apr 8, 2020)

Finished Liar on ITV. Not bad

Caught up on War of the Worlds. Not the BBC , the better one on Fox HD.

Still carrying on with Black Lightning. So bad, it’s good


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 8, 2020)

5 episodes into the Punisher. 
Does it get any better? 😴


----------



## Wolf (Apr 8, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			5 episodes into the Punisher.
Does it get any better? 😴
		
Click to expand...

I sacked it off after 5 episodes, found it really dull and lacking in doing anything of note. Real shame as I really rate the actor but with the exception of Daredevil Series I think Marvel have hugely let themselves down in the TV market. Luke Cage was basically the same episode every week, Iron Fist is an amazing comic book character but awful series. 

Hopefully the next phase of programs will be better


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Also tried to watch Breaking Bad when it came out and there was a lot of hype over it. I think we managed 2 episodes but gave up as just found it boring. I may go back to it one day and my description of it may come back to haunt me, but to be honest I doubt I'll have time.
		
Click to expand...

You know what it's about though? So you watched the two episodes when he's still a chemistry teacher and labelled it boring? lol


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I sacked it off after 5 episodes, found it really dull and lacking in doing anything of note. Real shame as I really rate the actor but with the exception of Daredevil Series I think Marvel have hugely let themselves down in the TV market. Luke Cage was basically the same episode every week, Iron Fist is an amazing comic book character but awful series.

Hopefully the next phase of programs will be better
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, all three series of Daredevil were awesome, and I really liked season 1 of Punisher, but we never got round to watching series 2 - a lot of people said it was dull and no action in it. I found Luke Cage so boring, we never finished series 2 of that as I literally didn't care what happened to him. And the Iron Fist character was so irritating I was actually willing him to lose the fight scenes, lol. Jessica Jones was ok, but the actress carried it a bit I think, and I absolutely hated the blonde girl in it. Actually I don't think we bothered watching the third series of that either.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 8, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			You know what it's about though? So you watched the two episodes when he's still a chemistry teacher and labelled it boring? lol
		
Click to expand...

It gets going after the cancer thing iirc, great series though which we never finished. I remember starting series 5 and thinking wtf is going off 😅


----------



## Wolf (Apr 8, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, all three series of Daredevil were awesome, and I really liked season 1 of Punisher, but we never got round to watching series 2 - a lot of people said it was dull and no action in it. I found Luke Cage so boring, we never finished series 2 of that as I literally didn't care what happened to him. And the Iron Fist character was so irritating I was actually willing him to lose the fight scenes, lol. Jessica Jones was ok, but the actress carried it a bit I think, and I absolutely hated the blonde girl in it. Actually I don't think we bothered watching the third series of that either.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty good summary overall that I'd say.
Luke Cage was unbelievably dull from the outset and like you say his character didn't make you care about him. Iron Fist could have been so good, Danny Rand and Kun Lun storyline could have been so good. Instead the writing was weak and choice of actor made him look a sap especially as he had no fight skill or training.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			It gets going after the cancer thing iirc, great series though which we never finished. I remember starting series 5 and thinking wtf is going off 😅
		
Click to expand...

I liked it because there wasn't too much to get through. Five series that don't have 25-odd episodes in each, it felt manageable, and that's why I think it moves at a pretty good pace in each series. On the other hand, we've started on Sopranos a couple of months ago, but we've stalled on it after about 6 episodes and haven't watched any for several weeks now. It's just so slow by comparison, almost glacial.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Pretty good summary overall that I'd say.
Luke Cage was unbelievably dull from the outset and like you say his character didn't make you care about him. Iron Fist could have been so good, Danny Rand and Kun Lun storyline could have been so good. Instead the writing was weak and choice of actor made him look a sap especially as he had no fight skill or training.
		
Click to expand...

100%, whoever cast that guy as Danny Rand wants firing. He was utterly pathetic. He played the character as pretty much a moron, who has the streetsmarts of a 9-year-old, and if his golden fist didn't magically light up, he would get his arse kicked and then moan about 'losing his chi'. So bad.   It was a shame as I quite liked the Colleen Wing character.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 8, 2020)

Fromtherough said:



			Enjoying Breeders, it’s about an adults perspective on parenthood. Sounds crap, but is quite funny. It’s written by one of the writers (not Iannucchi) of the Thick of It. Martin Freeman is decent and Alun Armstrong who plays his dad has great timing. Wish I’d waited for the whole series to be available.
		
Click to expand...

I'm loving it - cracks me up!


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 8, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I liked it because there wasn't too much to get through. Five series that don't have 25-odd episodes in each, it felt manageable, and that's why I think it moves at a pretty good pace in each series. On the other hand, we've started on Sopranos a couple of months ago, but we've stalled on it after about 6 episodes and haven't watched any for several weeks now. It's just so slow by comparison, almost glacial.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, we got about 3 episodes into Sopranos and thought it was awful.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 8, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			100%, whoever cast that guy as Danny Rand wants firing. He was utterly pathetic. He played the character as pretty much a moron, who has the streetsmarts of a 9-year-old, and if his golden fist didn't magically light up, he would get his arse kicked and then moan about 'losing his chi'. So bad.   It was a shame as I quite liked the Colleen Wing character.
		
Click to expand...

I think my 9 year old son would have been Street smarter than that portrayal of Rand. Who in there right minds casts an actor with no fight training and the charisma of a jelly bean to play a character steeped in martial arts and mystique. 



Beezerk said:



			Yeah, we got about 3 episodes into Sopranos and thought it was awful.
		
Click to expand...

Not just me then that thought watching paint dry was more entertaining.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 8, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			You know what it's about though? So you watched the two episodes when he's still a chemistry teacher and labelled it boring? lol
		
Click to expand...

At the time yes.  This was at the time when they had only made 1 series and it had just come out for the first time.  There was none of the baggage attached now of x number of series and all the critical acclaim. At the time I watched 2 episodes of a new series and found it dull. I may well of stuck with it if I'd of known what was to come, but at the time life was too short.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			At the time yes.  This was at the time when they had only made 1 series and it had just come out for the first time.  There was none of the baggage attached now of x number of series and all the critical acclaim. At the time I watched 2 episodes of a new series and found it dull. I may well of stuck with it if I'd of known what was to come, but at the time life was too short.
		
Click to expand...

Ah that's fair enough! We were late to it so we didn't watch the first episode until the entire series had been finished for about two years and everyone was raving about it, so we knew what we were in for I guess.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 8, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Ah that's fair enough! We were late to it so we didn't watch the first episode until the entire series had been finished for about two years and everyone was raving about it, so we knew what we were in for I guess. 

Click to expand...

I think that is a major difference as now streamed binge watching and box sets are mostly the way people watch these kind of programs.  Where as when I was a lad it was a weekly episode and few people bought series of TV programs on VHS/Betamax or even DVD, depending on exactly how old people are.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			I think that is a major difference as now streamed binge watching and box sets are mostly the way people watch these kind of programs.  Where as when I was a lad it was a weekly episode and few people bought series of TV programs on VHS/Betamax or even DVD, depending on exactly how old people are.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah you're right. Nowadays you can wait for an entire series to finish and let people make their minds up, and then watch it yourself in the space of a couple of weeks. One example for me is Lost, I've never watched it because everyone said the ending was a massive let-down, so I thought why open myself up to that disappointment? In the olden days you'd have been watching that on TV of the space of six years so you'd be invested anyway. Making the disappointment worse!


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 9, 2020)

Just watching The Woman who got Tourettes on Ch4. I know it's wrong but it is so funny - well at least her tics are. I don't feel so bad as they laugh at them too and her husband prefers her now as there's more humour in their lives!

Anyway...got me chuckling away merrily even if they're beeping out much of it!


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 9, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			I think that is a major difference as now streamed binge watching and box sets are mostly the way people watch these kind of programs.  Where as when I was a lad it was a weekly episode and few people bought series of TV programs on VHS/Betamax or even DVD, depending on exactly how old people are.
		
Click to expand...

When I was a lad, it was the Saturday morning matinee, black and white/grey films.
Ivanhoe, the Cisco kid, Roy Rogers, the Bowry boys
Flash Gordon  fighting against the Evil Emperor Ming, usually ending with him being left hanging from a cliff or falling down a mountain or into boiling oil;
Then the next Saturday he had somehow magically saved himself.
Following Saturday it all started over again much the same plot, the good guy, usually the one in the white hat or helmet, won in the end.
If only that was true


----------



## BrianM (Apr 11, 2020)

Have started watching Carnival Row, after 2 episodes I’m not sure what I think at the moment.
Anyone watched it?


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 11, 2020)

The test on Amazon, which is about the Aus cricket team from Sandpapergate, to the end of the ashes.

OK but just showed the aussies as poor losers and didn't quite get the why the 3 cheats got a hard time over here.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 11, 2020)

I have just dug out the box set of Miami Vice I bought a couple of years ago -  all the 80s imagery and music -   Crockett and Tubbs -  it's total blollcks but it's brilliant!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 11, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			The test on Amazon, which is about the Aus cricket team from Sandpapergate, to the end of the ashes.

OK but just showed the aussies as poor losers and didn't quite get the why the 3 cheats got a hard time over here.
		
Click to expand...

Because they're Australian and cheats??


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 11, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Might be of interest :

https://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/hbo-free-steams-3433241

Click to expand...


 smiling at the typo in the web address.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 11, 2020)

Currently watching West World series 3 I am a bit of a sci fi nut . I do find the twists and turns intriguing but the story line is only just about holding together bit like watching Lost really.

I am also well in to World Without End follow up to Pillars of the Earth (Ken Follett) historical drama on channel 5

One of those things that had me trying to remember if I watched it first time round but clearly enough forgotten if so still enjoying  it.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 11, 2020)

Tiger King on Netflix.

Absolutely bloody bonkers!

Started off very funny, then gets progressively darker, but compulsive viewing.


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 11, 2020)

PieMan said:



			Tiger King on Netflix.

Absolutely bloody bonkers!

Started off very funny, then gets progressively darker, but compulsive viewing.
		
Click to expand...

loved it - watched the lot in 24 hours


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 12, 2020)

This was raised last week so I will do this weeks review.  The Andrew Lloyd Webber release this weekend on YouTube was Jesus Christ Superstar, filmed in 2012 I believe. Absolute purgatory, don't watch it 😱😱. I don't know if it was this production or just the music, story etc full stop as I have never seen it before. I can guarantee I will never see it again though. Grim on toast, cut diagonally.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2020)

Been working my way through BT Sport Films. Watching the Greavsie one at the moment. Some brilliant stories


----------



## BrianM (Apr 13, 2020)

Watched a couple of episodes off All or Nothing about the All Blacks, excellent so far.

On another note on the same subject, there is a book called Legacy by James Kerr about the All Blacks, absolutely superb read, will have to look it out again when I get home.


----------



## Piece (Apr 13, 2020)

Starting new series of Ozark.


----------



## TerryA (Apr 13, 2020)

Watched the second series of Sunderland till I die - a great insight into running a football club. Thoroughly enjoyed the drama, particularly the last few hours of the january transfer window. My wife who is not a football fan, was enthralled. Watched the 6 episodes over 2 nights. Great enterainment.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 14, 2020)

Piece said:



			Starting new series of Ozark.
		
Click to expand...

Started The Firm tv series on Amazon last night. Watched 3 episodes, but I didn't really like it enough. I've binned it now. Should have gone with Ozark.


----------



## moogie (Apr 14, 2020)

As its been suggested so many times,  by mates,  and on here

Tiger King......
5 episodes in
This could only be in America


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 14, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This was raised last week so I will do this weeks review.  The Andrew Lloyd Webber release this weekend on YouTube was Jesus Christ Superstar, filmed in 2012 I believe. Absolute purgatory, don't watch it 😱😱. I don't know if it was this production or just the music, story etc full stop as I have never seen it before. I can guarantee I will never see it again though. Grim on toast, cut diagonally.
		
Click to expand...

Saw that it was being shown - the film was good though - well I enjoyed it


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 14, 2020)

Watched the last two episodes of _The Nest_.  Well...OK...  But I'm getting a little fed up investing my watching time in series that seem to peter out or present us with a massive anti-climax and a load of 'really?' conclusions to various 'red herring' plot lines...I'm afraid that's what _The Nest_ felt like to me.

But on the up-side we started watching _Breeders _on Sky One - and that raised more than one chuckle.  Certainly more of a chuckle in Mrs Hogie than _Parks and Recreation_ episode 1 managed (I suggested we had a go at both...).  I rather enjoyed P&R but I think it's going to be a 'me alone' watch.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 14, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Watched the last two episodes of _The Nest_.  Well...OK...  But I'm getting a little fed up investing my watching time in series that seem to peter out or present us with a massive anti-climax and a load of 'really?' conclusions to various 'red herring' plot lines...I'm afraid that's what _The Nest_ felt like to me.

But on the up-side we started watching _Breeders _on Sky One - and that raised more than one chuckle.  Certainly more of a chuckle in Mrs Hogie than _Parks and Recreation_ episode 1 managed (I suggested we had a go at both...).  I rather enjoyed P&R but I think it's going to be a 'me alone' watch.
		
Click to expand...

I think that this is an issue with UK drama. The series are short and decisions on a second series are often not made until long after the series has ended. In the US at least they give a series a 12-23 episode run to work with (and they are not afraid to pull a series midway if it flops) and often order a second season just after season one starts.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 14, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Certainly more of a chuckle in Mrs Hogie than _Parks and Recreation_ episode 1 managed (I suggested we had a go at both...).  I rather enjoyed P&R but I think it's going to be a 'me alone' watch.
		
Click to expand...

I've seen all of Parks & Rec and I loved it, as did my wife and daughter. It is one you have to stick with, get to know the characters, let them develop. It is one you could easily drop after the first few episodes but get to ep 7,8 etc and then you will really start to appreciate it. You have the absolute joy coming up of discovering the legend that is Ron Swanson .

On a similar theme, try 30 Rock. Another US sitcom, 22 minutes per episode. A similar, collective style of show as Parks & Rec, The Office etc. We are up to series 3 now and enjoying it. Easy going but quite sharp at times.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 14, 2020)

Watching the first series of London Kills (3 episodes thus far) on iplayer at the moment. Not sure what to make of it. The actual episodes themselves and the investigations seem a bit meh and sorted out too quickly. The real interest surrounds where the DI's wife has gone but it seems a bit bizarre to only focus on this during the final 30 seconds or so of each episode.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 14, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've seen all of Parks & Rec and I loved it, as did my wife and daughter. It is one you have to stick with, get to know the characters, let them develop. It is one you could easily drop after the first few episodes but get to ep 7,8 etc and then you will really start to appreciate it. You have the absolute joy coming up of discovering the legend that is Ron Swanson .

On a similar theme, try 30 Rock. Another US sitcom, 22 minutes per episode. A similar, collective style of show as Parks & Rec, The Office etc. We are up to series 3 now and enjoying it. Easy going but quite sharp at times.
		
Click to expand...

Ron Swanson made an entrance in S1 E1, but only a brief walk-on part...However a vid post by @HK tells me what to expect of him...


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 14, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Watched the last two episodes of _The Nest_.  Well...OK...  But I'm getting a little fed up investing my watching time in series that seem to peter out or present us with a massive anti-climax and a load of 'really?' conclusions to various 'red herring' plot lines...I'm afraid that's what _The Nest_ felt like to me.

But on the up-side we started watching _Breeders _on Sky One - and that raised more than one chuckle.  Certainly more of a chuckle in Mrs Hogie than _Parks and Recreation_ episode 1 managed (I suggested we had a go at both...).  I rather enjoyed P&R but I think it's going to be a 'me alone' watch.
		
Click to expand...

Agree on both counts. The Nest was a bit blah...wished I'd binned it. Love Breeders. So funny and moving too. The language, especially when directed at the kids, is just hilarious!


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 14, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've seen all of Parks & Rec and I loved it, as did my wife and daughter. It is one you have to stick with, get to know the characters, let them develop. It is one you could easily drop after the first few episodes but get to ep 7,8 etc and then you will really start to appreciate it. You have the absolute joy coming up of discovering the legend that is Ron Swanson .

On a similar theme, try 30 Rock. Another US sitcom, 22 minutes per episode. A similar, collective style of show as Parks & Rec, The Office etc. We are up to series 3 now and enjoying it. Easy going but quite sharp at times.
		
Click to expand...

Parks was superb, but unusually I think the first series was slightly weaker than series 2 to 6 where it hits its stride more. It was as if series 1 was a trial run and then from 2 onwards they knew which bits to focus on more. Like how Chris Pratt is more of an extra in s1 but then a regular cast member in s2.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 14, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Parks was superb, but unusually I think the first series was slightly weaker than series 2 to 6 where it hits its stride more. It was as if series 1 was a trial run and then from 2 onwards they knew which bits to focus on more. Like how Chris Pratt is more of an extra in s1 but then a regular cast member in s2.
		
Click to expand...

I think you are right. It is as if the writers use the initial episodes  / series to see which characters work and then are flexible/ruthless enough to know which ones to concentrate on, which to sideline. When you have an ensemble cast you can slide characters in and out quite easily until you hit the right formula.

The key as the viewer it to stick with them whilst they are in that settling down phase. The joy is you then have a really strong cast of characters across the board, no weak links.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 15, 2020)

The Quiz on ITV. Only the 1st episode but not bad.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 15, 2020)

Last one tonight .it's a three part job


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 15, 2020)

just starting Money Hesit after some stong recomendations


----------



## Tongo (Apr 16, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			The Quiz on ITV. Only the 1st episode but not bad.
		
Click to expand...

Really enjoyed it. To the point where 3 episodes felt a bit rushed and they could have got away with 4 episodes! There arent many programs where that's the case.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 16, 2020)

Tongo said:



			Really enjoyed it. To the point where 3 episodes felt a bit rushed and they could have got away with 4 episodes! There arent many programs where that's the case.
		
Click to expand...

Watched the first two and have really enjoyed them. Episode 3 today.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 16, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Watched the first two and have really enjoyed them. Episode 3 today.
		
Click to expand...

Michael Sheen is a most extraordinary actor.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 16, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Michael Sheen is a most extraordinary actor.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously so good as Tarrant.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 16, 2020)

Piece said:



			Starting new series of Ozark.
		
Click to expand...

Three episodes in two days, compelling. Good TV, although I don't think it's gonna end well.....


----------



## User62651 (Apr 16, 2020)

The Good Doctor, not the US remake but the original Korean version on Netflix. Enjoying this one quite a lot, about an autistic lad trying to be a doctor. Good medical emergency and surgery scenes plus human drama and hospital politics/power struggles.
Saw one of the US ones on tv but can't find it on catchup so going subtitled Korean version instead.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 16, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Seriously so good as Tarrant.
		
Click to expand...

He was equally as good as Cloughie and as David Frost. Absolutely exceptional actor.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 16, 2020)

Game of Thrones, I’m aware I’m about 2 years late 😂😂


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 16, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Game of Thrones, I’m aware I’m about 2 years late 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

where have you reached?


----------



## BrianM (Apr 16, 2020)

Series 1, episode 5, I’ve just started, but time is on my side 😂😂


----------



## Tongo (Apr 16, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Seriously so good as Tarrant.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, he was excellent.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 16, 2020)

Wolf said:



			He was equally as good as Cloughie and as David Frost. Absolutely exceptional actor.
		
Click to expand...

Was absolutely spot on as Cloughie. One of my favourite actors and I think he really improves anything he's in. HID wanted him to be the last Dr Who but can't see him getting tied down into a series like that (at least not yet)

As for watching stuff, HID has become addicted the Antiques Roadshow on Really in the evenings so by default, or risk much tut-tutting, I am watching. To be honest its becoming a guilty pleasure and amazing to see stuff I wouldn't look twice at going for decent prices


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 19, 2020)

Just re-watched the L’il Sebastian funeral episode of Parks and Recreation for the nth time. Never fails to make me chuckle. Super clever. Super funny. Perfect tv.


----------



## rulefan (Apr 19, 2020)

DEVS. Thought provoking


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 19, 2020)

Finished Ozark, rather good.

Bosch season 6 on Prime. Great start to an always great show


----------



## Fish (Apr 19, 2020)

Just started watching *The Looming Tower*, looking like I'll enjoy this.

Just found *Bosch* is back, brilliant 

Had a quick look and watched a few minutes of* Ghost Squad*, looks like it might be OK, will give a couple of episodes a bash later.

*Crossing Lines 2* has come off the 'pay to watch' matrix, so that will get watched over the coming days also as I really enjoyed the first series.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 19, 2020)

Fromtherough said:



			Just re-watched the L’il Sebastian funeral episode of Parks and Recreation for the nth time. Never fails to make me chuckle. Super clever. Super funny. Perfect tv.
		
Click to expand...

I have cried twice in my life. Once when I was seven and I was hit by a school bus, and then again when I heard that Li’l Sebastian passed.

Weirdly enough I watched that yesterday as well. RIP L'il Sebastian. 

Bye bye Li'l Sebastian
Miss you in the saddest fashion
Bye bye Li'l Sebastian
You’re 5000 candles in the wind


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 19, 2020)

rulefan said:



			DEVS. Thought provoking
		
Click to expand...

I'm really tempted but it has Ron Swanson in it, and to me that is the greatest character ever. So I know I'll just expect him to be Ron.  Which I know is my problem and not Nick Offermans.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 19, 2020)

Tongo said:



			Really enjoyed it. To the point where 3 episodes felt a bit rushed and they could have got away with 4 episodes! There arent many programs where that's the case.
		
Click to expand...

I've got the 3rd one to watch tonight, really enjoyed the first 2.  I think 3 hour long episodes would have been fine, it's just that an hours worth of ITV is only around 40 something minutes once the adverts are taken out.  But then again I sat through 6 proper hour long episodes of The Trial of Christine Keeler and whilst the acting was all very good, not sure the story warranted 6 hours.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 19, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Watched the first two and have really enjoyed them. Episode 3 today.
		
Click to expand...

We watched one and two last night. Three this evening. V enjoyable.  Then maybe the a Tiger thing - though my son thought it ludicrous and didn’t bother watching more than first ep. And if HE thought it ludicrous...well he thought we would also. But will give it a go.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 19, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We watched one and two last night. Three this evening. V enjoyable.  Then maybe the a Tiger thing - though my son thought it ludicrous and didn’t bother watching more than first ep. And if HE thought it ludicrous...well he thought we would also. But will give it a go.
		
Click to expand...

The Tiger King thing on Netflix? We gave it 1.5 episodes and it was just too ludicrous so binned it.


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 19, 2020)

loved the Tiger King - absolutely insane look at some good ole boys playing with big cats!!


----------



## moogie (Apr 19, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			loved the Tiger King - absolutely insane look at some good ole boys playing with big cats!!
		
Click to expand...


Yes
Finished it last week
Only in America...... 
Crazy folk

My wife watched half hour of 1st episode
Then gave up
She's now hearing everybody talking about it,  and considering giving it another go


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 19, 2020)

Fish said:



			Just started watching *The Looming Tower*, looking like I'll enjoy this.

Just found *Bosch* is back, brilliant 

Had a quick look and watched a few minutes of* Ghost Squad*, looks like it might be OK, will give a couple of episodes a bash later.

*Crossing Lines 2* has come off the 'pay to watch' matrix, so that will get watched over the coming days also as I really enjoyed the first series.
		
Click to expand...

Looming tower look s good, on hulu ? Will look into that and crossing lines too 👍


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Apr 19, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Looming tower look s good, on hulu ? Will look into that and crossing lines too 👍
		
Click to expand...

We enjoyed the Looming Tower. The inner agency infighting which is backed up by enquiry testimony is really good.


----------



## Fish (Apr 19, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Looming tower look s good, on hulu ? Will look into that and crossing lines too 👍
		
Click to expand...

Amazon


----------



## Tongo (Apr 19, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			I've got the 3rd one to watch tonight, really enjoyed the first 2.  I think 3 hour long episodes would have been fine, it's just that an hours worth of ITV is only around 40 something minutes once the adverts are taken out.  But then again I sat through 6 proper hour long episodes of The Trial of Christine Keeler and whilst the acting was all very good, not sure the story warranted 6 hours.
		
Click to expand...

The actual footage from ITV has appeared on You Tube. Its interesting watching it for real.


----------



## Hoganman1 (Apr 19, 2020)

We just started our trial of Britbox. Although we haven't watched anything as yet, I feel sure we'll subscribe. I've scrolled through the available shows and there are dozens that I already know we will enjoy. Any tips on things to consider will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 19, 2020)

Modern Family. Funniest thing I've....well going out on a limb here....ever seen. Consistently funny has me roaring !!!!! God knows what the neighbours think. LOL


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 20, 2020)

The final of University Challenge. Wang v Brandon. Both utter brainboxes and equally irritating - Wang perhaps the lesser!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 20, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Modern Family. Funniest thing I've....well going out on a limb here....ever seen. Consistently funny has me roaring !!!!! God knows what the neighbours think. LOL
		
Click to expand...

I’m a fan,but don’t really find it THAT funny.


----------



## TheDiablo (Apr 20, 2020)

Began watching The Last Dance tonight. 

Basketball is probably my least favourite mainstream sport. Never watched or played it. Also a tiny bit too young to know much at all about the Bulls in the 90s but caught the advert plus a bit of Twitter noise which drew me in. 

Absolutely awesome. MJ is fascinating, what a sportsman. Can't wait for the remaining episodes.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 21, 2020)

One episode left of Homeland....... 

Not sure how they're going to wrap it all up in one episode, but has been an excellent ride.

Halfway through the new season of Bosch too, just an always excellent detective drama.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 21, 2020)

Am I the only one thinking, go on Kill Eve? Please, just do it.

Only in a fictional sense of course.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 21, 2020)

Aaaargh...I watched ep 8 of WoftheW.  Any that is the final episode? I guess not and another series is coming.  Sorry but i find that damned frustrating...Really enjoyed it but...


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 21, 2020)

Just got onto series 2 of Save Me, it's really good in the main.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 21, 2020)

Been working my way through a lot of the sport documentaries on the amazon firestick. Sadly a few seemed to have been made 4-5 years ago and so are out of date badly (Death of a Gentleman about test cricket being a case in point) but still a lot of good and interesting stuff on there.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 21, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I gave up on it in series 1.
So she's chasing this utterly ruthless killer around Europe, and then when they finally meet, nothing happens. Lost all credibility for me at that stage.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, got a but stupid after series 1, we still watched it but S2 was a big disappointment.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 21, 2020)

Nearing the end of season 4 of Homeland... Not sure if it'll be Bosch or Ozark next up before returning to complete Homeland...


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 21, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			I'm really tempted but it has Ron Swanson in it, and to me that is the greatest character ever. So I know I'll just expect him to be Ron.  Which I know is my problem and not Nick Offermans.
		
Click to expand...

he is def the best part of Devs, main character is terrible couldn't help rooting for Kenton to just kill her TBH


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 21, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Am I the only one thinking, go on Kill Eve? Please, just do it.

Only in a fictional sense of course.
		
Click to expand...

i'd agree, the first part of S1 when Villenelle is on her killing spree is really entertaining, anything with Eve in is just poor as is her acting IMO, would have been improved by her being killed in the first meeting, S2 isn't much cop and 2 eps in to S3 is even worse


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Apr 21, 2020)

Watched the 1st 3 Banshee's, it's a bit too much on the violent side for Mrs FCM.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 21, 2020)

funkycoldmedina said:



			We enjoyed the Looming Tower. The inner agency infighting which is backed up by enquiry testimony is really good.
		
Click to expand...

I've got that taped.  Not had the most enjoyable of experiences when watching series recently, so hoping my faith can be restored.  It's either Looming Tower, latest series of Homeland or Twin which started on BBC4 the other week.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 21, 2020)

Finally manged to watch the Sky series COBRA and the 2nd series of Liar on ITV on demand.

Quiz is next on the list


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 21, 2020)

funkycoldmedina said:



			Watched the 1st 3 Banshee's, it's a bit too much on the violent side for Mrs FCM.
		
Click to expand...

What you watching it on? 

Big fan of Lili Simmons 😍


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 21, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Nearing the end of season 4 of Homeland... Not sure if it'll be Bosch or Ozark next up before returning to complete Homeland...
		
Click to expand...

Tough choice, just been doing the same juggling act, but at least I'm up on Homeland so no big catch up needed, one final episode next week. Latest Ozark was very good, Bosch is also superb.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 21, 2020)

funkycoldmedina said:



			Watched the 1st 3 Banshee's, it's a bit too much on the violent side for Mrs FCM.
		
Click to expand...

It's a good show, but doesn't get any less violent.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 21, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Just got onto series 2 of Save Me, it's really good in the main.
		
Click to expand...

We really enjoyed it but always needed something light after watching an episode.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 21, 2020)

Going to give Money Heist a go tomorrow.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 21, 2020)

Finished Game of Thrones, thoroughly enjoyed it apart from the last episode, it just seemed there could of been more, all a bit to quick after everything else.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 22, 2020)

We watched the first episode of DEVS last night - cue random irritation - all the way through my wife was asking me what was happening - what is that place - what was it all about - as if I had a scoobies...  But it looked good and very intriguing.  Ep 2 tonight...


----------



## GB72 (Apr 22, 2020)

Just finished season 5 of Better Call Saul and thought it was superb from start to finish.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 22, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We watched the first episode of DEVS last night - cue random irritation - all the way through my wife was asking me what was happening - what is that place - what was it all about - as if I had a scoobies...  But it looked good and very intriguing.  Ep 2 tonight...
		
Click to expand...

Will be interested to hear what you think. I read that it ties slightly into the film Ex Machina which I thoroughly enjoyed.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 22, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We watched the first episode of DEVS last night - cue random irritation - all the way through my wife was asking me what was happening - what is that place - what was it all about - as if I had a scoobies...  But it looked good and very intriguing.  Ep 2 tonight...
		
Click to expand...

quite enjoyed Ron Swanson. but the female lead was very very poor actress IMO which spoilt it a bit for us


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 22, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Just finished season 5 of Better Call Saul and thought it was superb from start to finish.
		
Click to expand...

We need to crack on with that, think we were only halfway through the first series though 😮


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 24, 2020)

Gangs of London  great stuff ,a bit gory and shootem up but good story. Binge watching as all 13 episodes are available to watch


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 24, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			Gangs of London  great stuff ,a bit gory and shootem up but good story. Binge watching as all 13 episodes are available to watch
		
Click to expand...

Got em downloaded 😊


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 24, 2020)

Not much good news has come out of the current situation.  But this has literally made me extremely happy.  https://metro.co.uk/2020/04/24/park...w-us-lesley-knope-deals-coronavirus-12602798/


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 24, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Not much good news has come out of the current situation.  But this has literally made me extremely happy.  https://metro.co.uk/2020/04/24/park...w-us-lesley-knope-deals-coronavirus-12602798/

Click to expand...

Yes!!!


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 24, 2020)

After Life series 2 is on Netflix today. Gonna watch it tomorrow when hungover so that’ll be an emotional rollercoaster.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 24, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Every airport customs and immigration fly-on-the-wall documentary on daytime TV.
I'd like to do that tbh.
		
Click to expand...

Very easy to get hooked on the Australian one.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 24, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			After Life series 2 is on Netflix today. Gonna watch it tomorrow when hungover so that’ll be an emotional rollercoaster.
		
Click to expand...

Get in, thanks for the heads up 🍻
First series was brutally funny.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 24, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Get in, thanks for the heads up 🍻
First series was brutally funny.
		
Click to expand...

From laughter to tears to laughter so quickly with series one. Hoping the quality stays as high.


----------



## Piece (Apr 24, 2020)

Just finished season three, Ozark. Brilliant.


----------



## Midnight (Apr 24, 2020)

Piece said:



			Just finished season three, Ozark. Brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

Just started season 1


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 24, 2020)

Gogglebox - never tire of it.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 25, 2020)

First episode of Before We Die, Swedish police drama on Walter Presents. Good start.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 25, 2020)

Well that’s four episodes of DEVS watched and when Mrs SiLH asks what’s going on I just shrug. I think I know what they’ve got but that’s about it. Maybe that _is_ it.  Ep 5 this evening.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 25, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			First episode of Before We Die, Swedish police drama on Walter Presents. Good start.
		
Click to expand...

Walter Presents? Where do I find that? I like a bit of Scandi police drama, currently watching Border Town, a Finnish one.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 25, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Walter Presents? Where do I find that? I like a bit of Scandi police drama, currently watching Border Town, a Finnish one.
		
Click to expand...

I'm downloading it through my SKY box, but there’s a Walter Presents web page full of foreign drama, which I think you can also access through the More4 website.

with regards to BorderTown, season 3 is on Netflix from 11th May, very much looking forward to it, excellent drama.


----------



## TheDiablo (Apr 25, 2020)

Piece said:



			Just finished season three, Ozark. Brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed it, although it didnt reach the heights of the second season for me. It felt like a 'setup' season - changing enough and bringing in characters/adding depth to provide enough content for 2 final seasons which I'm sure will be great. Still flew through it, Bateman is fantastic


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 25, 2020)

After a coin flip which saw us opting for Bosch S6 made a good start with three episodes on the bounce... All good 👍...


----------



## User20205 (Apr 25, 2020)

TheDiablo said:



			Began watching The Last Dance tonight. 

Basketball is probably my least favourite mainstream sport. Never watched or played it. Also a tiny bit too young to know much at all about the Bulls in the 90s but caught the advert plus a bit of Twitter noise which drew me in. 

Absolutely awesome. MJ is fascinating, what a sportsman. Can't wait for the remaining episodes.
		
Click to expand...

Just started watching this. If you’re into team sport at all it’s compelling stuff. I’ve always been fascinated by team dynamics, so for me 2 episodes in, this is brilliant 👍


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 25, 2020)

Finished Save Me Too, very good but too many "JUST CALL THE FECKIN' POLICE" moments


----------



## Wolf (Apr 25, 2020)

Caught up on latest Our Girl and I have to say compared to all previous seasons this one is unbelievably weak. 3 of the 4 new section troops are terrible actors with story lines that just don't do anything but make you want them off the screen, the officer has the commanding presence of a wet dishrag and the Michelle Keegan lead character now is quite irritating with her whiny behavior and being the only one ever to notice what's really going on 🙄


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 25, 2020)

Well we just did all of After Life series two. Needless to say I am now a wreck. Cried about a billion times. Absolutely amazing TV.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 25, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Well we just did all of After Life series two. Needless to say I am now a wreck. Cried about a billion times. Absolutely amazing TV.
		
Click to expand...

Not started it yet - waiting for the right time...


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 25, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Well we just did all of After Life series two. Needless to say I am now a wreck. Cried about a billion times. Absolutely amazing TV.
		
Click to expand...

What a difference from the first series but amazing TV, best thing I've watched in years.


----------



## Leftie (Apr 25, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			First episode of Before We Die, Swedish police drama on Walter Presents. Good start.
		
Click to expand...

On episode 5 of 2nd series now via My4 catchup.  Good drama series as are a lot of the Walter Presents programmes there.


----------



## Fish (Apr 26, 2020)

Bashed through Bosch last night, just got the last episode to watch tonight. 

Watching 2-3 episodes of Looming Tower at a time, which I’m engrossed in. 

If any of how this is being portrayed between the agencies is/was true, well i can’t wait to see the outcome!


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 26, 2020)

Afterlife is brilliant again - one more episode to go.

Watched all of Money Heist - 8.5 rating on IMDB and some recommendations. This is the most over-rated rating eveer. While it has some merit and was a good start and permise, the script has more holes than a sieve and the characters are awful. Not sure why i stuck with it


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 26, 2020)

rulefan said:



			DEVS. Thought provoking
		
Click to expand...


 I watched the first episode in the middle of last night and was going to immediately watched the second but as it was 4am I thought it really was time I tried to sleep again as the pain killers had finally kicked in.

I love this sort of of what? Sci fi conspiracy thriller.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 26, 2020)

Fish said:



*Crossing Lines 2* has come off the 'pay to watch' matrix, so that will get watched over the coming days also as I really enjoyed the first series.
		
Click to expand...

That has gone on my 'record series'.

 It gets so annoying when you watch a first series and it either switches to another provider or becomes pay to view for the subsequent series.
I have been lucky in that my son has Netflix and I usually do a catch up when staying with him for a few days.


----------



## chellie (Apr 26, 2020)

Beck on Amazon Prime. Another great Swedish drama.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 26, 2020)

Gangs of London.
On Ep3 & really enjoying it.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 26, 2020)

Jack Ryan series 1 & 2 (Amazon)
House of cards (Netflix)
Homeland (Netflix)


----------



## User62651 (Apr 26, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			What a difference from the first series but amazing TV, best thing I've watched in years.
		
Click to expand...

Seen all series 2, a good watch again but slightly underwhelmed tbh, not so different to series one except more vulgar in places (the Brian hoarder guy and the shrink needlessly so imo) and lead character still stuck exactly where he was wallowing in videos and red wine. Less humourous than series 1, quite a bit darker too. Convincing portrayal of grief though.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 26, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Seen all series 2, a good watch again but slightly underwhelmed tbh, not so different to series one except more vulgar in places (the Brian hoarder guy and the shrink needlessly so imo) and lead character still stuck exactly where he was wallowing in videos and red wine. Less humourous than series 1, quite a bit darker too. Convincing portrayal of grief though.
		
Click to expand...

Series one was the anger phase, series two was the depression phase. Depending how they want to use the curve, series three should be acceptance.


----------



## triple_bogey (Apr 26, 2020)

The Last Dance............  Only 2 episodes available so far but must see documentary for any basketball fans. Oh how I miss 90's basketball.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 26, 2020)

Almost finished "Ashes to Ashes" now on Netflix as well as iPlayer.  Without giving the final plot away, there are things I have noticed watching this time round that I never saw before that give clues to the overall picture.  I did figure it out before the very final episode first time round but there are definite hints right through the final series.

"OK come out with your hands up, you're surrounded by armed batsards"  Gene Hunt, 1973 and 1982.


----------



## Piece (Apr 26, 2020)

Binging on Car SoS


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 26, 2020)

Ok so everyone needs to watch Gangs of London.
It’s that good. thank me later.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 26, 2020)

Van der Valk - remake with Marc Warren.
enjoyable so far


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 26, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			I watched the first episode in the middle of last night and was going to immediately watched the second but as it was 4am I thought it really was time I tried to sleep again as the pain killers had finally kicked in.

I love this sort of of what? Sci fi conspiracy thriller.
		
Click to expand...

We finished DEVS this evening. We thoroughly enjoyed it. Really thought provoking...

I suggest not trying to understand it too deeply but just enjoy the basic plot, sets, special effects and soundtrack.  And some of the aerial views of San Francisco are stunning...


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 26, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Van der Valk - remake with Marc Warren.
enjoyable so far
		
Click to expand...

Went on a bit I thought.


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 26, 2020)

Gangs of london, wow 👍


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 27, 2020)

Started and finished series 2 of after life

Brilliant


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 27, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			Started and finished series 2 of after life

Brilliant
		
Click to expand...

Spot on. We loved it and Gervais is showing what a brilliant actor he can actually be.
And Roisin Conaty is absolutely superb as Roxy.


----------



## Fish (Apr 27, 2020)

Bosch finished, Looming Tower finished, which left me hanging a little, back to Blacklist now as there’s been about 3 added, still on the hunt for some new material.


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 27, 2020)

Fish said:



			Bosch finished, Looming Tower finished, which left me hanging a little, back to Blacklist now as there’s been about 3 added, still on the hunt for some new material.
		
Click to expand...

Bulletproof is fun, not too serious.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 27, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Van der Valk - remake with Marc Warren.
enjoyable so far
		
Click to expand...

I've not been to Amsterdam but it made it look lovely. The cynic in me thinks they only actually ran around the same 3 streets all episode as they were beautiful and so typical of the pictures you always see of the city, but i could be wrong. Some of the acting was a bit stodgy, it ground along but I'm happy to have a traditional Sunday night, 2hr detective show on again.

One big plus, the British actors didn't bother trying to do dodgy Dutch accents 👍. We didn't need them, we didn't need to be distracted by them. Other shows please learn a lesson.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 27, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



*I've not been to Amsterdam but it made it look lovely. The cynic in me thinks they only actually ran around the same 3 streets* all episode as they were beautiful and so typical of the pictures you always see of the city, but i could be wrong. Some of the acting was a bit stodgy, it ground along but I'm happy to have a traditional Sunday night, 2hr detective show on again.

One big plus, the British actors didn't bother trying to do dodgy Dutch accents 👍. We didn't need them, we didn't need to be distracted by them. Other shows please learn a lesson.
		
Click to expand...

 you should try and go LT, its stunning and far more than just 3 streets


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 27, 2020)

Wolf said:



			you should try and go LT, its stunning and far more than just 3 streets
		
Click to expand...

I'm supposed to be going this summer . We have booked a week in Holland, about 20 minutes on the train from Amsterdam. I'm less confident now. It may be possible to go but if there are too many restrictions in place, is it worth it or do we delay a year?

Incidentally, I am sure it is nicer than 3 streets but the cynical part of my post was that when a city is picked for a show the director tends to focus all action on the iconic streets and landmarks. Morse, Lewis and Endeavour always walk under the same bridge in Oxford at least 3 times an episode (it was my sisters college so she rammed that one home to me), any show in Newcastle has to have someone drive across the Tyne Bridge, wherever they are going, a meeting on the Quayside and a walk down the Georgian street in the city, Grey street. They could drive for 20 miles and still be 100 meters away from where they started in real terms. That is filming for you, it rams home where the show is set. I may be wrong with Van der Valk but the streets were becoming very familiar by the end so I am guessing they are the iconic streets in the city, the ones that instantly say 'this is Amsterdam'.


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 27, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Van der Valk - remake with Marc Warren.
enjoyable so far
		
Click to expand...

where is that on James - i remember liking the original but so long ago i cannot remmber it?


----------



## BrianM (Apr 27, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			where is that on James - i remember liking the original but so long ago i cannot remmber it?
		
Click to expand...

ITV last night 👍🏻


----------



## JamesR (Apr 27, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			where is that on James - i remember liking the original but so long ago i cannot remmber it?
		
Click to expand...

ITV Paul, it was ok(a pretty generic police drama).
But I did miss the theme tune 🎶


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 27, 2020)

JamesR said:



			ITV Paul, it was ok(a pretty generic police drama).
But I did miss the theme tune 🎶
		
Click to expand...

thanks James - the Mullet was pretty special as well!


----------



## JamesR (Apr 27, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			thanks James - the Mullet was pretty special as well!
		
Click to expand...

Please bear in mind that I was either very young when it was on, or I watched replays.


----------



## OnTour (Apr 27, 2020)

Options are running dry - hit Schitt's creek last night which is pretty funny but I can't see it being a laster as humour is pretty much the same through first 4 episodes. 

56hrs on latest podcast app taking the slack


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 27, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Series one was the anger phase, series two was the depression phase. Depending how they want to use the curve, series three should be acceptance.
		
Click to expand...

Gervais doesn't do third series' though does he?


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 27, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Gervais doesn't do third series' though does he?
		
Click to expand...

He’s clearly setting this up for more.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 27, 2020)

Just watched the last ever episode of Homeland


----------



## Tongo (Apr 27, 2020)

We're making our way through the second series of Race Across the World. Its noticeable this time around how the route seems to be a bit more manufactured and there seems to be more focus on creating drama around budgets. So, once the teams made their way to Cafayete in Argentina why did the producers then send them east across the continent to the Brazilian Atlantic coast rather then simply heading south which is the direct, obvious route? Particularly as Brazil seems considerably more expensive than other countries in South America. They also had to backtrack to a transport hub which would have cost them. So why didnt they just set the check point in the transport hub (Salta) It feels as if the producers are trying to create more drama this time around rather than simply televising the race.


----------



## richart (Apr 27, 2020)

JamesR said:



			ITV Paul, it was ok(a pretty generic police drama).
But I did miss the theme tune 🎶
		
Click to expand...

Dreadful storyline. Very disappointing and Marc Warren keeps reminding me of Malcolm McDowell (Clockwork Orange) His sidekick was nice though.


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 27, 2020)

Van der Valk was ok - an ordinary police drama but watchable. That it was set in Amsterdam is where the similarity with the original ends.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 27, 2020)

Currently watching Bosch Season 4
Watched 21 Bridges last night which was ok
Rookie season 1 
The Messiah was good
True Detectives season 1 and season 3 worth a watch
The Outsider not as good as the book
Watching The Mandalorian with my daughter, it’s a bit soft but for Star Wars buffs a must
Started the latest episode of Westworld but couldnt be bothered to carry on
Manifest season 1 was ok
My wife enjoyed Picard but she is Star Trek buff. It was ok.
Recently watched Shutter Island, First Blood, Se7en and Fight Club with my daughter (she hadn’t seen them before), she said they are all good and I concur.

Probably plenty of others but can’t remember what day it is never mind what I was watching before lockdown!!


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 27, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Gangs of london, wow 👍
		
Click to expand...

Episode s 4 and 5, speechless 👏👏👏


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 27, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Episode s 4 and 5, speechless 👏👏👏
		
Click to expand...

Just watched episode 1, it's absolutely brutal and I dont have a clue what's going on, but compulsive viewing.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 28, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Walter Presents? Where do I find that? I like a bit of Scandi police drama, currently watching Border Town, a Finnish one.
		
Click to expand...

Two episodes in, but have been sidetracked.

Mrs Wedge is Japanese and struggles with subtitles so I tend to watch foreign dramas without her, "Before We Die" is the first she has sat to watch in a number of years, and we are both enjoying it. Yesterday, I was killling time before she came home from work, started watching a French detective drama on my Netflix list, "La Foret". She came home 10 mins in and sat down whilst I was watching, both totally hooked. Burned through 4 episodes last night, recommend it for anyone that enjoys foreign drama with subtitles.

Two episodes left, so will be back to "Before We Die" tomorrow.


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 28, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Episode s 4 and 5, speechless 👏👏👏
		
Click to expand...

I think I watched these two episodes in the wrong order as there seemed to be a time shift that it didn't say '2 days earlier' or whatever at the start of the second episode.

Anyway. Great TV. But absolutely OTT and far fetched. Gory as heck.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 28, 2020)

Last night we watched first couple of episodes of Twins. Nice set up I thought, and stunning - though very bleak - landscape.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 28, 2020)

HowlingGale said:



			I think I watched these two episodes in the wrong order as there seemed to be a time shift that it didn't say '2 days earlier' or whatever at the start of the second episode.

Anyway. Great TV. But absolutely OTT and far fetched. Gory as heck.
		
Click to expand...

We are not fans of realistic and explicit violence and gore...and such as the drug business - we just don’t like it...Does rather rule out quite a lot of what is recommended - but there is plenty out there to watch so not feeling bereft. GoT I could thole as the whole thing was just fantasy, and in fantasy and sc-fi I’m fine with it.


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 28, 2020)

Gangs done, now looming towers or homeland 😳


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 29, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Gangs of london, wow 👍
		
Click to expand...

Watched the first three episodes last night. I kind of enjoyed it, but it's nagging on me. For some reason, I'm not totally sold on it. Having waited two years, our friend is taking far too many risks in such a short time. 

Also really hope that in reality our society has not sunk this low?? More and more TV shows and films portray gangs and crime in this vein. I'm not sure whether film/ TV writers are writing more like this to keep the audience enthralled, or basing their stories on real life. Either way it would be a scary reality, I just keep telling myself that it's a work of fiction in the hope that it is.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 29, 2020)

Completed Bosch S6... For me, not quite up to the standard of previous series... Ozark next I think...

Loving Anne Hegerty on Beat the Chasers...


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 29, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			Started and finished series 2 of after life

Brilliant
		
Click to expand...

Am halfway through the 2nd series. It is superb, but I'm getting really hacked off by the Paul Kaye therapist character. Not funny in the slightest, just totally offensive and gratuitous.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 29, 2020)

Watched 1st episode of Gangs of London and flipping heck it is brutal for sure!

Last episode too of Race Across the World...gutted at who won! Episode two of SAS and delighted at the first VW!


----------



## Rooter (Apr 29, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Am halfway through the 2nd series. It is superb, but I'm getting really hacked off by the Paul Kaye therapist character. Not funny in the slightest, just totally offensive and gratuitous.
		
Click to expand...

I think that's kind of the point.

Anyway, brilliant series, make you laugh and cry within 30 seconds. very clever writing.

And the dog, oh my god I love her!!


----------



## Wolf (Apr 29, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Watched 1st episode of Gangs of London and flipping heck it is brutal for sure!

Last episode too of Race Across the World...gutted at who won! Episode two of SAS and delighted at the first VW!
		
Click to expand...

You and me both delighted by that VW. Also when Billy went in at them for lack of control,. I'd love to see him take Fashanu to a room and tell him to give it the big man against him😂


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 29, 2020)

Wolf said:



			You and me both delighted by that VW. Also when Billy went in at them for lack of control,. I'd love to see him take Fashanu to a room and tell him to give it the big man against him😂
		
Click to expand...

Something not right with Fashanu and I've never quite figured it out. I don't like how he talks - there's nothing behind the eyes...it's all a mask. As for Bellew - nutter - scary nutter at that.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 29, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Something not right with Fashanu and I've never quite figured it out. I don't like how he talks - there's nothing behind the eyes...it's all a mask. As for Bellew - nutter - scary nutter at that.
		
Click to expand...

I like what Foxy said about Fashanu after the mirror room to paraphrase, "that's the 1st time I've met someone and wondered how what the hell goes on in their head".  Especially after he admitted to them he tried to pay his brother not to come out as gay as he and his family were ashamed of him. Absolutely vile human being and hopefully he goes soon, I don't see Billy taking his crap. 

Bellew a surprise for me and they're right he needs to find a focus for those demons. I also am finding Jay Morton a pointless DS.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 29, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Watched the first three episodes last night. I kind of enjoyed it, but it's nagging on me. For some reason, I'm not totally sold on it. Having waited two years, our friend is taking far too many risks in such a short time.

Also really hope that in reality our society has not sunk this low?? More and more TV shows and films portray gangs and crime in this vein. I'm not sure whether film/ TV writers are writing more like this to keep the audience enthralled, or basing their stories on real life. Either way it would be a scary reality, I just keep telling myself that it's a work of fiction in the hope that it is.
		
Click to expand...

I'm thinking that your concerns are probably at the bottom of why we don't really like the genre...


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 29, 2020)

Code 404 just watching the first episode now and even after ten minutes I can say that it's gonna be brill. Really funny.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 29, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I like what Foxy said about Fashanu after the mirror room to paraphrase, "that's the 1st time I've met someone and wondered how what the hell goes on in their head".  Especially after he admitted to them he tried to pay his brother not to come out as gay as he and his family were ashamed of him. Absolutely vile human being and hopefully he goes soon, I don't see Billy taking his crap.

Bellew a surprise for me and they're right he needs to find a focus for those demons. I also am finding Jay Morton a pointless DS.
		
Click to expand...

Is Jay the new guy who was undercover before? He stands out as softer than the others or at least less impressive! Agree about Fashanu - he wasn't ashamed of his attitude to Justin. So sad too as he was a talented footballer for sure...lived in the wrong time to some extent.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 29, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Is Jay the new guy who was undercover before? He stands out as softer than the others or at least less impressive! Agree about Fashanu - he wasn't ashamed of his attitude to Justin. So sad too as he was a talented footballer for sure...lived in the wrong time to some extent.
		
Click to expand...

That's the fella, I just see him as bit pointless to the whole proceedings really. Compared to Billy, Ant, Foxy & Olly he doesn't really do anything. 

Fashanu attitude was appalling he was so blasé about his disgust toward his own brother made me angry.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 29, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Watched 1st episode of Gangs of London and flipping heck it is brutal for sure!

Last episode too of Race Across the World...gutted at who won! Episode two of SAS and delighted at the first VW!
		
Click to expand...


How can you be gutted at the uncle and nephew winning RATW? They are both lovely lads, as evidenced by them giving half the prize money to a charity helping those kids sleeping rough in Brazil.

I was delighted they won, and even more delighted the runners up didn't. The guy was OK if a bit soft, but his missus was horrible. Sending her deaf husband to find out the price of a taxi on a foreign language, then having a strop when he got it wrong just summed her up.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 29, 2020)

kings of pain. 
They basically let nasty things bite them & see what effect it has on them 😂


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 29, 2020)

Wolf said:



			That's the fella, I just see him as bit pointless to the whole proceedings really. Compared to Billy, Ant, Foxy & Olly he doesn't really do anything.

Fashanu attitude was appalling he was so blasé about his disgust toward his own brother made me angry.
		
Click to expand...

Really? Even though he said he thought about his brother every day and feels guilty about his homophobia when he came out?

He obviously has a lot of issues though - the bit when he nearly broke that guys neck told you a lot about him. He was obviously ashamed when he couldn't keep up with the younger guys on the run.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 29, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			How can you be gutted at the uncle and nephew winning RATW? They are both lovely lads, as evidenced by them giving half the prize money to a charity helping those kids sleeping rough in Brazil.

I was delighted they won, and even more delighted the runners up didn't. The guy was OK if a bit soft, but his missus was horrible. Sending her deaf husband to find out the price of a taxi on a foreign language, then having a strop when he got it wrong just summed her up.
		
Click to expand...

I did change my mind a bit when the declared they were going to do that...assuming they did. I didn't like their interraction with the other teams as they were so competitive and didn't bond as the others did. I didn't like the Uncle...thought he was full of bull to be honest. Of the three left they were my last choice although have to agree about the deaf guy's wife...if she spent less time crying "I can't do this" they would have won.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 29, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Really? Even though he said he thought about his brother every day and feels guilty about his homophobia when he came out?

He obviously has a lot of issues though - the bit when he nearly broke that guys neck told you a lot about him. He was obviously ashamed when he couldn't keep up with the younger guys on the run.
		
Click to expand...

Yep really... 
Certainly can see he has lots of issues that need addressing.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 29, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Really? Even though he said he thought about his brother every day and feels guilty about his homophobia when he came out?

He obviously has a lot of issues though - the bit when he nearly broke that guys neck told you a lot about him. He was obviously ashamed when he couldn't keep up with the younger guys on the run.
		
Click to expand...

He said it, but I didn't believe it. No emotion. He's strange.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 29, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			kings of pain.
They basically let nasty things bite them & see what effect it has on them 😂
		
Click to expand...

I saw a clip of this on Gogglebox the other night. Just weird and I was watching behind a cushion very quickly. One bloke let this huge snake bite him, it was not nice, fangs and blood everywhere. Then his mate goes, okay me next . Yup, rinse and repeat. Plank.

One of the oddest concepts for a show.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 29, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I saw a clip of this on Gogglebox the other night. Just weird and I was watching behind a cushion very quickly. One bloke let this huge snake bite him, it was not nice, fangs and blood everywhere. Then his mate goes, okay me next . Yup, rinse and repeat. Plank.

One of the oddest concepts for a show.
		
Click to expand...

Mate give it a watch 🤯
That snake was brutal


----------



## Wolf (Apr 29, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I saw a clip of this on Gogglebox the other night. Just weird and I was watching behind a cushion very quickly. One bloke let this huge snake bite him, it was not nice, fangs and blood everywhere. Then his mate goes, okay me next . Yup, rinse and repeat. Plank.

One of the oddest concepts for a show.
		
Click to expand...

I saw it on there to, the wife was behind a cushion almost crying at it 😂.

You have to be a special kind of stupid to do that willingly


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 29, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I saw it on there to, the wife was behind a cushion almost crying at it 😂.

You have to be a special kind of stupid to do that willingly
		
Click to expand...

So one of them goes first,gets messed up,then his mate has to do it 😂


----------



## Wolf (Apr 29, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			So one of them goes first,gets messed up,then his mate has to do it 😂
		
Click to expand...

As I said special kind of stupid. Like a modern version of Jackass but on steroids 😂


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 29, 2020)

Wolf said:



			As I said special kind of stupid. Like a modern version of Jackass but on steroids 😂
		
Click to expand...

Yep,people will do anything for a bit of fame.
Funny tho 😊


----------



## GB72 (Apr 29, 2020)

Wolf said:



			As I said special kind of stupid. Like a modern version of Jackass but on steroids 😂
		
Click to expand...

But also strangely compulsive to watch


----------



## Wolf (Apr 29, 2020)

GB72 said:



			But also strangely compulsive to watch
		
Click to expand...

Sort of thing I'd watch without the wife as she'd freak out. There's always something watching someone put themselves through pain 😂


----------



## Lazkir (Apr 29, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I saw a clip of this on Gogglebox the other night. Just weird and I was watching behind a cushion very quickly. One bloke let this huge snake bite him, it was not nice, fangs and blood everywhere. Then his mate goes, okay me next . Yup, rinse and repeat. Plank.

*One of the oddest concepts for a show*.
		
Click to expand...


You've never watched Jackass?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 29, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Sort of thing I'd watch without the wife as she'd freak out. There's always something watching someone put themselves through pain 😂
		
Click to expand...

The snake one was the most gruesome.
A lot of them it’s just a little bite or sting,but the after effect is what gets them.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 29, 2020)

Lazkir said:



			You've never watched Jackass?
		
Click to expand...

No. To be fair I would not have seen this were it not on Gogglebox. I get why people watch thoe shows but they re not for me.

If you want another weird one from that night, a Love Island style show where every time the contestants have a bit of hanky panky the prize fund reduces . Classy stuff. (no, I don't watch that either)


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 29, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			No. To be fair I would not have seen this were it not on Gogglebox. I get why people watch thoe shows but they re not for me.

If you want another weird one from that night, a Love Island style show where every time the contestants have a bit of hanky panky the prize fund reduces . Classy stuff. (no, I don't watch that either)
		
Click to expand...

Bet you’d watch it if Ru Paul presented it 🤪


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 29, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Bet you’d watch it if Ru Paul presented it 🤪
		
Click to expand...

Obviously


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 30, 2020)

Tonight at 9pm on YouTube the Classic Rock Show will be streaming the first half of one of their 2016 performances.The second half will be shown tomorrow (Friday) at the same time. For all you rockers out there I can highly recommend it.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 30, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Episode s 4 and 5, speechless 👏👏👏
		
Click to expand...

I started picking holes in it in episode 4......... I'm still interested enough to find out who's behind it all and why though.


----------



## Piece (Apr 30, 2020)

Afterlife will have to wait. Getting back into Narcos - Mexico and then onto Gangs of London.


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 30, 2020)

Homelands E1-3 last night, been so long since the last series I couldnt remember what had happened


----------



## rudebhoy (May 1, 2020)

Finished Save Me Too last night. Gripping stuff but the ending was totally implausible.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 1, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Homelands E1-3 last night, been so long since the last series I couldnt remember what had happened 

Click to expand...


Finished it on Monday, all over now, quite a stressful ride at times, but thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 1, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Finished Save Me Too last night. Gripping stuff but the ending was totally implausible.
		
Click to expand...

Was it as cheery and upbeat as the 1st series?


----------



## rudebhoy (May 1, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Was it as cheery and upbeat as the 1st series? 

Click to expand...

It was pretty grim stuff. It doesn't help that there isn't one likeable character in the show. Also the dialogue is a bit annoying - at one point Nelly is explaining how he nearly missed something and said "another tick-tock, I'd have missed her" - do people really talk like that?


----------



## PNWokingham (May 1, 2020)

started Giri Haji (Duty Shame) last night. 8 episodes - 2 down and it is brilliant. Will try and do teh rest tonight. A BBC production but on Netflix - Yakuza troubles in Japan but mostly set in London - all the key ingrediants of great script, actors, locations - murder, violence, sex, betrayal - highly recommended


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 1, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			started Giri Haji (Duty Shame) last night. 8 episodes - 2 down and it is brilliant. Will try and do teh rest tonight. A BBC production but on Netflix - Yakuza troubles in Japan but mostly set in London - all the key ingrediants of great script, actors, locations - murder, violence, sex, betrayal - highly recommended
		
Click to expand...

Stretch it out, don't watch it all in one go. It is a cracking show and, largely, maintains it right through. If you have enjoyed it so far then you will enjoy the rest.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 2, 2020)

Last episode of the Mandalorian aired on Disney last night - absolutely awesome - spin-off Star Wars at its very best.   Can't wait for Series 2.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 2, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			I started picking holes in it in episode 4......... I'm still interested enough to find out who's behind it all and why though.
		
Click to expand...

finished Gangs of London, it was worth sticking with so glad I did that. Setup for a second season.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 2, 2020)

Just watched the Parks and Rec reunion show. It was fantastic.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 2, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Just watched the Parks and Rec reunion show. It was fantastic.
		
Click to expand...

Where was it on? Will I blub like a baby 🤔😭


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 2, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Where was it on? Will I blub like a baby 🤔😭
		
Click to expand...

Answer to the second question yes.  As for where it was on then it is on the NBC YouTube channel. However you need to be in the US or have a vpn to make youtube think you are in the US.  I'm lucky as I have a vpn to our US office so used that, there are other vpn's available but I couldn't recommend one as I've never used them.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 2, 2020)

Money Heist, a Spanish series on Netflix. I've watched 4 episodes in series 1 and it is very good, very tense.

One obvious flaw, the negotiator 🤔 (there are no spoilers here)
She is barely there when other key people never leave the tent
She is emotionally unstable
She is blabbing about the case to a complete stranger

I'll forgive them as she is lovely ❤😍😍 but it is the stand out weakness in the plot at this point.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 2, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Answer to the second question yes.  As for where it was on then it is on the NBC YouTube channel.  





Click to expand...

Thanks. I may keep quiet about it and watch it secretly then 😁


----------



## Fromtherough (May 2, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Answer to the second question yes.  As for where it was on then it is on the NBC YouTube channel.  





Click to expand...

Looking forward to this. Currently working my way back through it all and am on season 6. I might try and resist until I finish it (again).


----------



## rudebhoy (May 2, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Money Heist, a Spanish series on Netflix. I've watched 4 episodes in series 1 and it is very good, very tense.

One obvious flaw, the negotiator 🤔 (there are no spoilers here)
She is barely there when other key people never leave the tent
She is emotionally unstable
She is blabbing about the case to a complete stranger

I'll forgive them as she is lovely ❤😍😍 but it is the stand out weakness in the plot at this point.
		
Click to expand...

Put this on the other day, but couldn't put up with the dialogue being dubbed. Is there an option to watch it in Spanish with English subtitles?


----------



## rudebhoy (May 2, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Answer to the second question yes.  As for where it was on then it is on the NBC YouTube channel. However you need to be in the US or have a vpn to make youtube think you are in the US.  I'm lucky as I have a vpn to our US office so used that, there are other vpn's available but I couldn't recommend one as I've never used them.   





Click to expand...

I use NordVPN, it is excellent. There are some free ones out there, but they really throttle your bandwidth for live sport (remember that?). Would probably be fine for this though.


----------



## PNWokingham (May 2, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Money Heist, a Spanish series on Netflix. I've watched 4 episodes in series 1 and it is very good, very tense.

One obvious flaw, the negotiator 🤔 (there are no spoilers here)
She is barely there when other key people never leave the tent
She is emotionally unstable
She is blabbing about the case to a complete stranger

I'll forgive them as she is lovely ❤😍😍 but it is the stand out weakness in the plot at this point.
		
Click to expand...

I really liked the first few episodes despite a few warning signs and stuck with it as the script, acting, character development etc went out of the window.


----------



## Piece (May 2, 2020)

I’m on episode 6 of Gangs of London. It is crappy, but good.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 2, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			I really liked the first few episodes despite a few warning signs and stuck with it as the script, acting, character development etc went out of the window.
		
Click to expand...

Do you recommend a time to bale out?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 2, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Put this on the other day, but couldn't put up with the dialogue being dubbed. Is there an option to watch it in Spanish with English subtitles?
		
Click to expand...

I believe there is a dubbed version. I like the language and watch a few subtitled detective programmes so I'm used to it.


----------



## PNWokingham (May 2, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Do you recommend a time to bale out?
		
Click to expand...

I did like it to start and suffered through but in retrospect it is a deeply flawed series with annoying dubbing (would prefer subs and spanish). Hard to say. Maybe finish season 1. It certainly goes downhill for the rest


----------



## rudebhoy (May 2, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I believe there is a dubbed version. I like the language and watch a few subtitled detective programmes so I'm used to it.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, you've got me the wrong way round. The version I saw was dubbed (badly), I'm looking for the original with English subtitles.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 2, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Sorry, you've got me the wrong way round. The version I saw was dubbed (badly), I'm looking for the original with English subtitles.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, right. That is the version we are watching now on Netflix. The original voices, English subtitles. We did not do anything special to find it, type Heist in the search bar and it's the first one that comes up.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 2, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ah, right. That is the version we are watching now on Netflix. The original voices, English subtitles. We did not do anything special to find it, type Heist in the search bar and it's the first one that comes up.
		
Click to expand...

Recently, some of the foreign drama starts in the dubbed version by default. To switch back, just pause the programme and then select subtitles on the menu


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 3, 2020)

"upload" on Amazon Prime, first episode funny and enjoyable, a good start.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 3, 2020)

Piece said:



			I’m on episode 6 of Gangs of London. It is crappy, but good.
		
Click to expand...

Me too
Really don’t think the lead character Sean Wallace is right for this role, doesn’t hold a presence for me.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 3, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			Me too
Really don’t think the lead character Sean Wallace is right for this role, doesn’t hold a presence for me.
		
Click to expand...

Me three. I was picking holes from episode 4, but stuck with it. There are still a few "are you sure" moments, but think over all I enjoyed it. Set for a second term.


----------



## Piece (May 3, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Me three. I was picking holes from episode 4, but stuck with it. There are still a few "are you sure" moments, but think over all I enjoyed it. Set for a second term.
		
Click to expand...

Some guys get taken out by one shot (fair enough) but others take about 4000 bullets and still standing...


----------



## Old Skier (May 3, 2020)

That bored now and ordered an Amazon fire stick . Any recommendations appreciated


----------



## full_throttle (May 3, 2020)

Brassic, Sky One, on catchup


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 3, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			That bored now and ordered an Amazon fire stick . Any recommendations appreciated
		
Click to expand...

Grand Tour if you are not allergic to the old Top Gear. The Wine Show is a great hidden gem, series 3 coming soon. Parks and Recreation is genius, series 1 is OK but after that it's gravy all the way.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 3, 2020)

Piece said:



			Some guys get taken out by one shot (fair enough) but others take about 4000 bullets and still standing...
		
Click to expand...

Exactly that, the two travellers at the farm house spring to mind.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 3, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			Me too
Really don’t think the lead character Sean Wallace is right for this role, doesn’t hold a presence for me.
		
Click to expand...

I’d go even further now and say he’s the weakest of all the bad asses


----------



## Beezerk (May 3, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			Me too
Really don’t think the lead character Sean Wallace is right for this role, doesn’t hold a presence for me.
		
Click to expand...

Tom Hardy would have immense in this.


----------



## Karl102 (May 3, 2020)

Thought Gangs of London was ok.... just getting into Ozark.... seems ok...


----------



## AmandaJR (May 3, 2020)

Gave up on Gangs of London when they attacked the gypsy camp - silly amount of bullets hitting nowt! Agree about the lead - he stares hard into the distance and there's nothing - unlike Tommy Shelby 

David is still enjoying it though!

Watched the 1st episode of Code 404 last night - not bad and some chuckle moments!


----------



## patricks148 (May 3, 2020)

Karl102 said:



			Thought Gangs of London was ok.... just getting into Ozark.... seems ok...
		
Click to expand...

the ad was enough to tell me how crap this was going to be, lead is as wooden as something made of wood


----------



## chellie (May 3, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Put this on the other day, but couldn't put up with the dialogue being dubbed. Is there an option to watch it in Spanish with English subtitles?
		
Click to expand...


See if it's still on More 4 Walter Presents.


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 3, 2020)

currently Van der Valk .


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 3, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Gave up on Gangs of London when they attacked the gypsy camp - silly amount of bullets hitting nowt! Agree about the lead - he stares hard into the distance and there's nothing - unlike Tommy Shelby 

David is still enjoying it though!

Watched the 1st episode of Code 404 last night - not bad and some chuckle moments!
		
Click to expand...

stay with code 404 its really funny and a decent storyline .
Gangs of London isnt what i would call ,one for the ladies


----------



## spongebob59 (May 3, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			That bored now and ordered an Amazon fire stick . Any recommendations appreciated
		
Click to expand...

Bosch, Ray Donovan, depends what you like.


----------



## richart (May 3, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			currently Van der Valk .
		
Click to expand...

Another awful storyline. Identical twins getting mixed up. Who would have thought it. Please get some decent writers asap.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 4, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			I’d go even further now and say he’s the weakest of all the bad asses
		
Click to expand...

On reflection, I think that was the point of his character, but his acting was still a bit wooden and light, maybe he should have used a brummie accent


----------



## spongebob59 (May 4, 2020)

Home land Finished, enjoyed the finish.
Looming towers next.


----------



## Kellfire (May 4, 2020)

The Act is eight episodes of walking through some of the darkest parks of the human psyche and mental illness possible and it’s absolutely fantastic TV with possibly the best acting I’ve ever seen in a one off series. 

It’s based on a true story about a mother with Munchausen’s by Proxy (fakes illness in someone she cares for) and how her daughter tries to escape from that strange hold. It’s on Amazon Prime but it’s incredibly good and worth seeking out.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 4, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Gave up on Gangs of London when they attacked the gypsy camp - silly amount of bullets hitting nowt! Agree about the lead - he stares hard into the distance and there's nothing - unlike Tommy Shelby 

David is still enjoying it though!

Watched the 1st episode of Code 404 last night - not bad and some chuckle moments!
		
Click to expand...

We’ve hammered Code 404,some really funny moments.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 5, 2020)

Finished Upload last night, very good. It's a short series, only 25 minute episodes (x10), well worth a watch on Amazon Prime.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7826376/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 5, 2020)

richart said:



			Another awful storyline. Identical twins getting mixed up. Who would have thought it. Please get some decent writers asap.
		
Click to expand...

Did you see the original? (I did not). Was he a prize pillock to colleagues in that or is that just for this incarnation?


----------



## Wolf (May 5, 2020)

Last night's SAS WDW, nice to see Fashanu removed from the equation, also was hugely unaware of Joey Essex childhood issues, actually feel for the lad now. Dark horse so far is Brendan Cole though, he's done every task asked without complaining.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 5, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Last night's SAS WDW, nice to see Fashanu removed from the equation, also was hugely unaware of Joey Essex childhood issues, actually feel for the lad now. *Dark horse so far is Brendan Cole though, he's done every task asked without complaining.*

Click to expand...

I'm not watching this but the bit in bold does not surprise me. Pro dancers are physically tough, they don't moan, their work ethic is top notch as otherwise they would not get a job. Their job is hard, they can't pull out of a performance because they feel a bit off. I used to play hockey with a pro ballet dancer and you would not mess with him, he was solid (well I wouldn't anyway but then I'm soft ).


----------



## rulefan (May 5, 2020)

Normal People. Brilliant acting. Lovely story, v sad. Pity about the sex though.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 5, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Last night's SAS WDW, nice to see Fashanu removed from the equation, also was hugely unaware of Joey Essex childhood issues, actually feel for the lad now. Dark horse so far is Brendan Cole though, he's done every task asked without complaining.
		
Click to expand...

I was just about to post on here. Funniest thing ever was when the DS asked for his number - he got pen and paper out to give him his phone number 

Brendan Cole is a big surprise as also seems a real team player. Joey Essex is a loveable rogue in some ways and not unlikeable - cracked me up when he said "mate they're furious" about the chickens!!


----------



## Wolf (May 5, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I was just about to post on here. Funniest thing ever was when the DS asked for his number - he got pen and paper out to give him his phone number 

Brendan Cole is a big surprise as also seems a real team player. Joey Essex is a loveable rogue in some ways and not unlikeable - cracked me up when he said "mate they're furious" about the chickens!!
		
Click to expand...

Showed he wasn't all the things he pretends to be 😂

I hadn't considered what LT put so well with Cole, but it does make sense and I'm warming to him and his no nonsense attitude and just finding a way to be part of the team before individuals. Also Nikki Sanderson the small lady with a big heart, way she gave big bad Tony a hug and said stick with me and we do it together when you could see his fear of heights.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 5, 2020)

Killing Eve. Jodie Comer is brilliant, I'm sure she must ad lib some of her mannerisms.


----------



## Beezerk (May 5, 2020)

Finished Gangs Of London last night, the first 4 episodes were great, for me it went a bit downhill after that.
So many plot holes and wtf is going ok moments.
How are a private army driving around London with machine guns on show without even a second look from passers by.
Why were there not any calls to the police when the flower warehouse got shot down, it was next to a busy road and had houses behind it.
Every time you think you're close to finding out who the top man is, they introduce yet another level on top.

Mad a tell thi.


----------



## Dando (May 5, 2020)

so far I have got through True Detective season 3, the first half of Westworld season 2, and am 7 episodes into Gangs of London


----------



## Wolf (May 5, 2020)

Dando said:



			so far I have got through True Detective season 3, the first half of *Westworld season 2*, and am 7 episodes into Gangs of London
		
Click to expand...

What's it like, I gave up after the 2nd episode in season 2.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 5, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			We’ve hammered Code 404,some really funny moments.
		
Click to expand...

Yes did the whole series in one session 
Quite funny in places


----------



## richart (May 5, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Did you see the original? (I did not). Was he a prize pillock to colleagues in that or is that just for this incarnation?
		
Click to expand...

More of a maverick than just a pain in the proverbial. 

Barry Foster was really good as the lead. Lived near us, and Mrs H used to see him in Sainsbury's. Might see if I can get the original series to see if it was as good as I remember.


----------



## Dando (May 5, 2020)

Wolf said:



			What's it like, I gave up after the 2nd episode in season 2.
		
Click to expand...

i'm struggling with it to be honest and might not bother with the rest of it


----------



## Wolf (May 5, 2020)

Dando said:



			i'm struggling with it to be honest and might not bother with the rest of it
		
Click to expand...

That's why I gave up, really enjoyed the first season, but 2nd was a chore to watch and everything you needed to know was told in season 1.


----------



## Piece (May 5, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Finished Gangs Of London last night, the first 4 episodes were great, for me it went a bit downhill after that.
So many plot holes and wtf is going ok moments.
How are a private army driving around London with machine guns on show without even a second look from passers by.
Why were there not any calls to the police when the flower warehouse got shot down, it was next to a busy road and had houses behind it.
Every time you think you're close to finding out who the top man is, they introduce yet another level on top.

Mad a tell thi.
		
Click to expand...

I’m on the last episode tonight. Won’t be winning an Emmy!


----------



## Piece (May 5, 2020)

Wolf said:



			That's why I gave up, really enjoyed the first season, but 2nd was a chore to watch and everything you needed to know was told in season 1.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto here


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 5, 2020)

Wolf said:



			What's it like, I gave up after the 2nd episode in season 2.
		
Click to expand...




Dando said:



			i'm struggling with it to be honest and might not bother with the rest of it
		
Click to expand...

I've just finished series 3. I would say that series 2 had some good parts in it. Some of the carnage was good fun, the Delores stuff plain dull and up itself. If you have little to watch right now then maybe stick with it but don't rush back otherwise.

Do NOT bother with series 3. Dull, even more up itself. Probably 2 decent episodes out of 8, I watched it out of habit, not because it was good. There is no way I will be watching series 4, yes apparently there will be another 

My son has a thoery with this show, we watch it together. He reckons it was a 1 series show that did better than the writers expected. They spent years writing series 1, then they have to write a second series starting from scratch in a short space of time. They then got offered series 3, 'what will we do?'. I'm sure it wasn't quite like that but it is how it looks on the screen. They ran out of ideas after series 1, which was brilliant to be fair.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 5, 2020)

Just started watching Lincoln Rhymes
It’s about as tense as standing on the tee in the midweek stapleford.
Hopefully it improves


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 5, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			Just started watching Lincoln Rhymes
It’s about as tense as standing on the tee in the midweek stapleford.
Hopefully it improves
		
Click to expand...

Assuming it is based on the Jeffrey Deaver novels about a detective on a wheelchair then the books are usually good value. But they do rely a lot on chapters usually ending with things looking bleak but it's all OK by the start of the next chapter as Rhyme had figured things out without you knowing he had.


----------



## User20205 (May 5, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Finished Gangs Of London last night, the first 4 episodes were great, for me it went a bit downhill after that.
So many plot holes and wtf is going ok moments.
How are a private army driving around London with machine guns on show without even a second look from passers by.
Why were there not any calls to the police when the flower warehouse got shot down, it was next to a busy road and had houses behind it.
Every time you think you're close to finding out who the top man is, they introduce yet another level on top.

Mad a tell thi.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, thought it got silly. The whole mercenary thing was nonsense.


----------



## fundy (May 5, 2020)

TerryA said:



			Watched the second series of Sunderland till I die - a great insight into running a football club. Thoroughly enjoyed the drama, particularly the last few hours of the january transfer window. My wife who is not a football fan, was enthralled. Watched the 6 episodes over 2 nights. Great enterainment.
		
Click to expand...

i thought Spurs fans were delusional until I watched this lol

The Leeds one on Amazon prime is ok too, albeit Id like to see this seasons!!!!!!


----------



## fundy (May 5, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			just starting Money Hesit after some stong recomendations
		
Click to expand...

does it get better, about to give it up!


----------



## fundy (May 5, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			Afterlife is brilliant again - one more episode to go.

Watched all of Money Heist - 8.5 rating on IMDB and some recommendations. This is the most over-rated rating eveer. While it has some merit and was a good start and permise, the script has more holes than a sieve and the characters are awful. Not sure why i stuck with it
		
Click to expand...

ah theres my answer lol, in the bin it goes


----------



## fundy (May 5, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			I did like it to start and suffered through but in retrospect it is a deeply flawed series with annoying dubbing (would prefer subs and spanish). Hard to say. Maybe finish season 1. It certainly goes downhill for the rest
		
Click to expand...

theres more than 1 series


----------



## fundy (May 5, 2020)

hmm having caught up with 30 pages of this thread im now not sure whether to bother with gangs of london!

worked my way through pretty much every sport docu on netflix/amazon and with little live sport watching a fraction of the tv i would usually

seem to start not finish so many series these days!


----------



## PNWokingham (May 5, 2020)

fundy said:



			does it get better, about to give it up!
		
Click to expand...

the start is the best!


----------



## rulefan (May 5, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Killing Eve. Jodie Comer is brilliant, I'm sure she must ad lib some of her mannerisms.
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Brilliant facial expressions


----------



## Fromtherough (May 6, 2020)

The Last Dance on Netflix. Never been a big basketball fan, but this is top notch viewing. Also enjoying Gary Neville’s Soccerbox despite not really liking him or Man Utd. The Match of the Day top 10’s with Lineker, Shearer and Wright have been pretty good too. They’re fairly candid with some of their stories. So managing to get some of my sports fix.


----------



## i*windows (May 6, 2020)

sewing bee


----------



## MegaSteve (May 6, 2020)

Last year, whilst in recovery from an accident, I pigged out watching the car related stuff... Wheeler dealers, Top Gear, S.O.S. etc... This year I've taken to watching Drew Pritchard on Salvage Hunters... Can't fathom why other than it's not a testing watch... Nev the blacksmith is absolutely brilliant 👍...


----------



## Tongo (May 6, 2020)

Almost finished the first series of Blood on Channel 5. Interesting thus far, especially as there's a second series.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 6, 2020)

We finished Twins.  Thought it excellent though perhaps a little far-fetched.  But I was willing to suspend my slight incredulity.  The ending.  Well yes - OK.  But I guess it's been left open enough for a further series.

Now thinking about starting on The Medici's (three series).  Anyone watched?


----------



## funkycoldmedina (May 6, 2020)

We're watching Handmaids Tale. Loved the 1st season and 2nd has started well.
We enjoyed Money Heist but it's a bit of daft fun with a lot of cliff hangers.


----------



## Wolf (May 6, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We finished Twins.  Thought it excellent though perhaps a little far-fetched.  But I was willing to suspend my slight incredulity.  The ending.  Well yes - OK.  But I guess it's been left open enough for a further series.

Now thinking about starting on The *Medici's* (three series).  Anyone watched?
		
Click to expand...

If you do watch it let me know what you think, I love that period of history an have an absolute fascination with the Medici, Florentine and Italian history in general.


----------



## Kellfire (May 6, 2020)

Ricky Gervais as good as confirms After Life series three on twitter. 😍😍😍😍


----------



## GB72 (May 6, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Ricky Gervais as good as confirms After Life series three on twitter. 😍😍😍😍
		
Click to expand...

Netflix have confirmed now


----------



## Orikoru (May 6, 2020)

Just watched After Life series 2 episodes 1-3. Bit disappointed actually. Still good but not quite as funny as the first series I didn't think. Still, episodes 4-6 have better ratings so I'm sure it picks up again. Will watch the rest later this week.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 6, 2020)

Quite enjoying Paul Hollywood Eats Japan. Being married to a Japanese girl, and having spent a considerable amount of time there in the last 26 years, I'm always interested in these type of programmes, many plumb for the obvious weirdness, as does this one to a degree, but it's a decent watch, just wishing I was eating some of the same food.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 7, 2020)

Completed Ozark S3...  Not, for me, as good as previously... A bit tedious, strung out in parts... Good ending mind...


----------



## pokerjoke (May 7, 2020)

Just done the first 3 episodes of Generation Kill
Far from a blistering start but I feel something simmering.
Anybody seen this all the way through?


----------



## PNWokingham (May 7, 2020)

Just finished Gangs of London - great series and highly recommended - looking forward to series 2


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 8, 2020)

Not a Ricky Gervais fan at all, but watched the first season of Afterlife last night based on the number on here talking about it. We did actually enjoy it, a character perhaps made for him. Very funny in parts, had me laughing and crying so hard when he was reporting on the lady making rice puddings and bread......


----------



## JamesR (May 8, 2020)

Blackadder the 3’d 🤣


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 8, 2020)

Wolf said:



			If you do watch it let me know what you think, I love that period of history an have an absolute fascination with the Medici, Florentine and Italian history in general.
		
Click to expand...

My Mrs has shirked a little from starting 3 series of the Medicis - instead at the moment we are watching Normal People - which is very excellent and very intense indeed.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 8, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Just watched After Life series 2 episodes 1-3. Bit disappointed actually. Still good but not quite as funny as the first series I didn't think. Still, episodes 4-6 have better ratings so I'm sure it picks up again. Will watch the rest later this week.
		
Click to expand...

It becomes very moving ... and very wryly funny - though not hilarious as I'm guessing it's not intended to be.


----------



## Italian outcast (May 8, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			Just done the first 3 episodes of Generation Kill
Far from a blistering start but I feel something simmering.
Anybody seen this all the way through?
		
Click to expand...

Had never seen this but based on your post have started - cheers for that 
Its really quite good - will finish over the weekend


----------



## pokerjoke (May 8, 2020)

Italian outcast said:



			Had never seen this but based on your post have started - cheers for that 
Its really quite good - will finish over the weekend
		
Click to expand...

Gets better the last 4
Finished last night


----------



## chrisd (May 8, 2020)

We're watching The Queen episode after episode each evening! 

Well, I say "WE" -  I'm catching up on much needed shut eye after the work I've been doing in lockdown 😁 and this helps !


----------



## banjofred (May 8, 2020)

I sure wish they had done more than one season of Firefly.... But a series I recently watched on Netflix, *The Order* was better than I thought. It was about to turn into a teenage angst show......but just barely stayed off my kill button. Werewolves, magic.....there's supposed to be another season coming which I will watch.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 8, 2020)

The outtakes for Ricky's sitcoms are always a joy, After Life is no different. This is great. David Earl is the best.


----------



## JamesR (May 8, 2020)

Series 1 of Spaced is about to start on channel 4 🥳


----------



## spongebob59 (May 8, 2020)

Just finished Looming Towers on prime, great watch, thanks to Fish for the tip 👍


----------



## Piece (May 9, 2020)

Watched first two episodes of After Life. No comment so far.

Mopping up series 1-4 and 8 of Car S.O.S.


----------



## Fade and Die (May 10, 2020)

Watched 3 episodes of The Boys on Amazon tonight on my 15 year old son’s recommendation. Very good so far....Superhero’s that abuse their powers👍


----------



## rudebhoy (May 10, 2020)

Watched the first 2 episodes of series 3 of Killing Eve last night. Bit far fetched to find Eve working as a cook in a Chinese restaurant now, but I guess credibility has never been this shows strong point. Great fun though.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 10, 2020)

Finally finished the big bang theory 

Missed season 7 think it was then picked up season 8 then tailed off again back in day.. we say down and watched from 7 onwards 

Great show. Forgot how funny it was


----------



## Bazzatron (May 10, 2020)

The Last Dance on Netflix, great doc.


----------



## HowlingGale (May 10, 2020)

Watching the 2nd season of Brassic and chuckling and sniggering away at it. Easily as funny as the first series.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 10, 2020)

Finished Season 2 of AfterLife, thoroughly enjoyed it. Cringeworthy at times, some excellent characters, although fast gone off Paul Kaye's psychiatrist.


----------



## Orikoru (May 11, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Finished Season 2 of AfterLife, thoroughly enjoyed it. Cringeworthy at times, some excellent characters, *although fast gone off Paul Kaye's psychiatrist*.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I've still only watched 1-3 of series 2, but they really ruined his character. In the first series he was a terrible psychiatrist, but still within the realms of believability. The second series version would never be still working if that was how he conducted himself.


----------



## Beezerk (May 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, I've still only watched 1-3 of series 2, but they really ruined his character. In the first series he was a terrible psychiatrist, but still within the realms of believably. The second series version would never be still working if that was how he conducted himself.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah was a puzzler that,  they completely changed his character in the 2nd series, the scenes with him in were a bit of a waste of time.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 11, 2020)

Started on S2 of Gomorrah... Have to watch it in my cave as she has no interest and the lad can't be asked with subs... Moves along at a good pace and, for me, the subs are well enough done to keep track of the plotlines...


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 11, 2020)

Currently watching Deep Water on Netflix. Aussie detective drama, it's OK, but the main character is a bit annoying to me, only 4 episodes though, so can live with it. Have watched a number of Aussie detective drama's on Netflix recently. Something that stands out is that all the senior officers appear to be massively sexist. I don't know if that's a real reflection on the police in Oz these days, or written in for the story, but it's becoming a theme for them.

On a plus note, BorderTown the programme at the top of my to watch list has a new season dropping today @Lord Tyrion.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 11, 2020)

Just started Ozark, watched the first 3 episodes yesterday, we are both hooked already.


----------



## Piece (May 12, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, I've still only watched 1-3 of series 2, but they really ruined his character. In the first series he was a terrible psychiatrist, but still within the realms of believability. The second series version would never be still working if that was how he conducted himself.
		
Click to expand...

I'll go against popular opinion. His character is keeping me interested as the rest is just, errr, "nice". I feel like I'm watching snippets of Notting Hill, Four Weddings, etc. Each to their own. 😎


----------



## Wolf (May 12, 2020)

Caught up with last night's WDW, first first time since I've been watching all of the series, I wasn't overly impressed with a lot of it. Ant was playing up to much to the I'm a big hard man DBS, know better than everyone else & being the ultimate man's man! I have much more appreciation for Billy, Ollie & Foxy in that they know they can do the job, get on do it and treat the recruits how SF trainers really would treat them harshly but fairly & like adults. Ant last night was just trying to be a classic drill sergeant bellowing out orders and belittling. To much focus on Brendan Cole as well as in what henwas bad at and saying how terrible he was from the moment he picked up Bellew, yes he could have shown more grit but again Ant aas just being the big man in mirror room to break him, whereas Billy sat back asked only one question to which Cole melted to and was honest.. 

Was impressed to be fair and those on Social media saying how Ant would've taken Bellew out when they squared off clearly think all SF soldiers are supermen and invincible, they're not at all if Bellew had really wanted to land one on Ant he would have and the guy wouldn't be getting up quickly. 

And rant over 😂


----------



## Bazzatron (May 12, 2020)

Gangs of London, the fight scenes are really well scripted, plot's a bit far fetched.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 12, 2020)

Giving After Life a crack - couple of laugh out loud lines so will stick with it.
Really enjoying Miami Vice - on to the 2nd series now.


----------



## Piece (May 13, 2020)

Finished After Life. It was "nice". Swearing was more in-line with Rise of the Foot Soldier - Marbella


----------



## spongebob59 (May 13, 2020)

Watched first episode of van de valk, won't bother with the rest.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 13, 2020)

I've managed to get the wife hooked she's now binge watching these 2  " Dead To Me " and " Grace and Frankie " both on Netflix.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 13, 2020)

We have Netflix but don't watch it anywhere near as much as we should/could. I've got so much stuff in My List to watch. The issue is changing the source on the TV to Netflix and selecting it etc. Not a lot of faff but enough. Plus anything on reminder on normal TV doesn't remind over Netflix.

Am I making sense??

Is there a way of setting Netflix as just another TV Channel?


----------



## williamalex1 (May 13, 2020)

It can be a bit annoying, I click internet on the remote then scroll down to " more " press ok, then scroll up and across to Netflix  and press ok again.
If there's some kind of short cut it would be handy


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 13, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			We have Netflix but don't watch it anywhere near as much as we should/could. I've got so much stuff in My List to watch. The issue is changing the source on the TV to Netflix and selecting it etc. Not a lot of faff but enough. Plus anything on reminder on normal TV doesn't remind over Netflix.

Am I making sense??

Is there a way of setting Netflix as just another TV Channel?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think there is I'm afraid. My FiL bought a new LG tv last year and that has separate Amazon and Netflix buttons actually on the remote to take you straight to them. Seems a bit extreme to buy a new tv just for that though 😄


----------



## Lazkir (May 13, 2020)

Only other way to do it is to go to Virgin Media. They have both Netflix and Amazon as ordinary channels on their TV box.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 13, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't think there is I'm afraid. My FiL bought a new LG tv last year and that has separate Amazon and Netflix buttons actually on the remote to take you straight to them. Seems a bit extreme to buy a new tv just for that though 😄
		
Click to expand...

I also have a Netflix button on my remote but I access Netflix and Amazon prime through a 4K fire stick as the quality is much better. I just change the input source from my TV remote and off we go.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 13, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			I also have a Netflix button on my remote but I access Netflix and Amazon prime through a 4K fire stick as the quality is much better. I just change the input source from my TV remote and off we go.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting that when we cast to the TV the picture is better than the built in option. I don't know enough to understand why but you obviously find the same as well.

Amanda is trying to avoid pressing the input button I think, looking for a short cut trick on her remote. You can do that on a keyboard but not, as far as I can tell, on a TV remote.


----------



## spongebob59 (May 13, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Interesting that when we cast to the TV the picture is better than the built in option. I don't know enough to understand why but you obviously find the same as well.

Amanda is trying to avoid pressing the input button I think, looking for a short cut trick on her remote. You can do that on a keyboard but not, as far as I can tell, on a TV remote.
		
Click to expand...

I get better a better picture when I go through my Nvidia Shieild, maybe just down to processing power ? Its the same internet feed.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 14, 2020)

Finished Gangs of London, which we both enjoyed, Money Heist was good to start with but now seems a chore.

Last Dance is still superb viewing.


----------



## Wolf (May 14, 2020)

Caught up with the final 2 episodes of SEAL team season 3, a very underwhelming end to the season. Its definitely been the slowest of the 3 seasons and was left on a very meh type ending. Hopefully there will be a 4th season to tie it all up and finish it properly.


----------



## Tongo (May 14, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Watched first episode of van de valk, won't bother with the rest.

Click to expand...

We watched all 3. They were okay but i found the episodes just too bland. Murder mysteries are so common these days that a new one needs something different to stand out from the rest. VdV was just to formulaic, and just smacked of an English murder mystery dumped in Amsterdam to try and provide a slightly more exotic feel.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 15, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			We have Netflix but don't watch it anywhere near as much as we should/could. I've got so much stuff in My List to watch. The issue is changing the source on the TV to Netflix and selecting it etc. Not a lot of faff but enough. Plus anything on reminder on normal TV doesn't remind over Netflix.

Am I making sense??

Is there a way of setting Netflix as just another TV Channel?
		
Click to expand...

My TV remote has a rather large NETFLIX button right in the middle of it, just press that and hey presto.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 15, 2020)

Lazkir said:



			Only other way to do it is to go to Virgin Media. They have both Netflix and Amazon as ordinary channels on their TV box.
		
Click to expand...

SKY also have Netflix as an option on their SKY Q box.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 15, 2020)

Started "Reckoning" on Netflix. Didn't really gel with the two main characters, skipped straight from episode 2 to 10, the last one, and left it at that.

Have also been trying to watch "The Last Kingdom" on Netflix. It's just seems a bit of lame acting to me, but it's got high ratings on IMDB, so am pushing through the first few episodes to see if it improves.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 15, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Have also been trying to watch "The Last Kingdom" on Netflix. It's just seems a bit of lame acting to me, but it's got high ratings on IMDB, so am pushing through the first few episodes to see if it improves.
		
Click to expand...

Try reading the books, in order of course. I have read them all and can forgive any dodgy acting as I know the characters so well, I'm invested with them. As always, the series can only touch the surface but it doesn't do a bad job.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 15, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			My TV remote has a rather large NETFLIX button right in the middle of it, just press that and hey presto.
		
Click to expand...

I've seen those so might see if they'd work for me!


----------



## Rooter (May 15, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			SKY also have Netflix as an option on their SKY Q box.
		
Click to expand...

its dreadful though. we don't use it and use the native Samsung apps. same for Prime, Plex, Disney+ and youtube!


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 15, 2020)

The Orville ,it's star trek with adult humour  ,quite funny and great CGI.


----------



## Piece (May 15, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			The Orville ,it's star trek with adult humour  ,quite funny and great CGI.
		
Click to expand...

What platform is that on?


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 15, 2020)

Piece said:



			What platform is that on?
		
Click to expand...

Sky box sets


----------



## User62651 (May 15, 2020)

Just watched ep1 of White Lines on Netflix, new murder mystery set in Ibiza. Good start. They have me hooked😳


----------



## PNWokingham (May 15, 2020)

a couple of episodes in to Hollywood on Netflix and very good


----------



## JamesR (May 15, 2020)

Black Books series 1 is on ch 4 right now


----------



## Piece (May 16, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			Sky box sets
		
Click to expand...

👍Found it. On Fox channel.


----------



## Piece (May 16, 2020)

Started Mindhunter on Netflix.


----------



## spongebob59 (May 16, 2020)

Piece said:



			Started Mindhunter on Netflix.
		
Click to expand...

Good series that 👍.

Watched white lines episode 1 last night, reviews were saying it would be the series of the summer, I'm not sure.


----------



## rulefan (May 16, 2020)

Working our way through nearly 30 Inspector Montalbano.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 16, 2020)

Watching Big little lies  now after watching Bulletproof 2


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 17, 2020)

Started White Lines last night.  Looks promising.

btw - if you haven’t watched Normal People and want to lose yourself in something then I suggest that you simply must...but give yourself 6hrs as many folks find they get so immersed in the two lead characters that they can’t stop watching until all 12 half hours are done.  I wasn’t sure myself when Mrs SILH said we should watch it, however...

You might find yourself thinking after a couple of episodes that nothing much is happening - but that is exactly the point and so just keep watching and do not fast forward.  Most of us are normal people with pretty staightforward and ordinary uneventful plot lines to our lives - but what all of us have, and have had, to one degree or another is emotional entanglement with all its inherent ups and downs.  And Normal People takes you right into the middle of those of a young irish lad and a young Irish lass. You start at the edge of their relationship watching it, but you gradually fall right into the middle of it.

By the end (if you have an emotional bone in your body) I almost guarantee you’ll love this young couple as if you’ve known them all your life, and you’ll want to stay friends with them. And that’s a bit tricky as of course they are not ‘real’ though you feel that they are - quite an odd feeling that.

Huge 😘 to Paul Mescal and Daisy Edgar-Jones.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 17, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Started White Lines last night.  Looks promising.

btw - if you haven’t watched Normal People and want to lose yourself in something then I suggest that you simply must...but give yourself 6hrs as many folks find they get so immersed in the two lead characters that they can’t stop watching until all 12 half hours are done.  I wasn’t sure myself when Mrs SILH said we should watch it, however...

You might find yourself thinking after a couple of episodes that nothing much is happening - but that is exactly the point and so just keep watching and do not fast forward.  Most of us are normal people with pretty staightforward and ordinary uneventful plot lines to our lives - but what all of us have, and have had, to one degree or another is emotional entanglement with all its inherent ups and downs.  And Normal People takes you right into the middle of those of a young irish lad and a young Irish lass. You start at the edge of their relationship watching it, but you gradually fall right into the middle of it.

By the end (if you have an emotional bone in your body) I almost guarantee you’ll love this young couple as if you’ve known them all your life, and you’ll want to stay friends with them. And that’s a bit tricky as of course they are not ‘real’ though you feel that they are - quite an odd feeling that.

Huge 😘 to Paul Mescal and Daisy Edgar-Jones.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a right load of soppy rubbish!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 17, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Sounds like a right load of soppy rubbish!
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣. Not a modern man then Dave 🤣?

(I'll confess, I thought the same but if it works for others...    )


----------



## rudebhoy (May 17, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			🤣🤣🤣. Not a modern man then Dave 🤣?

(I'll confess, I thought the same but if it works for others...    )
		
Click to expand...

I'd lke to think of myself as a modern man in that I don't mind cooking, cleaning and shopping, but I draw the line at televised chick-lit!


----------



## rulefan (May 17, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			btw - if you haven’t watched Normal People and want to lose yourself in something then I suggest that you simply must...but give yourself 6hrs as many folks find they get so immersed in the two lead characters that they can’t stop watching until all 12 half hours are done.  I wasn’t sure myself when Mrs SILH said we should watch it, however...

You might find yourself thinking after a couple of episodes that nothing much is happening - but that is exactly the point and so just keep watching and do not fast forward.  Most of us are normal people with pretty staightforward and ordinary uneventful plot lines to our lives - but what all of us have, and have had, to one degree or another is emotional entanglement with all its inherent ups and downs.  And Normal People takes you right into the middle of those of a young irish lad and a young Irish lass. You start at the edge of their relationship watching it, but you gradually fall right into the middle of it.

By the end (if you have an emotional bone in your body) I almost guarantee you’ll love this young couple as if you’ve known them all your life, and you’ll want to stay friends with them. And that’s a bit tricky as of course they are not ‘real’ though you feel that they are - quite an odd feeling that.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Brilliantly involving.
The saddest love story since Brief Encounter.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 18, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Try reading the books, in order of course. I have read them all and can forgive any dodgy acting as I know the characters so well, I'm invested with them. As always, the series can only touch the surface but it doesn't do a bad job.
		
Click to expand...

Into season 2 now, affecting my sleep as I'm watching it late into the morning........ am quote enjoying it now. Our protagonist's accent still sounds a bit to posh and wooded, but am letting that slide


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 18, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Into season 2 now, affecting my sleep as I'm watching it late into the morning........ am quote enjoying it now. Our protagonist's accent still sounds a bit to posh and wooded, but am letting that slide 

Click to expand...

The actor is German apparently, moved around France and Switzerland as a child. That would explain the stilted accent. I can roll with that, remember the character was taken and then raised in Daneland 😁. He has a good look though. Not as physically imposing as in the books but when he is in battle scenes, I've just seen a real doozer, he fits the role very well. I'm on the current series and it is a really good one so far.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 18, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The actor is German apparently, moved around France and Switzerland as a child. That would explain the stilted accent. I can roll with that, remember the character was taken and then raised in Daneland 😁. He has a good look though. Not as physically imposing as in the books but when he is in battle scenes, I've just seen a real doozer, he fits the role very well. I'm on the current series and it is a really good one so far.
		
Click to expand...

Aside from Uhtred, son of Uhtred, I have a real problem with his lace up boots ......


----------



## patricks148 (May 18, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Aside from Uhtred, son of Uhtred, I have a real problem with his lace up boots ......
		
Click to expand...

or Uhtred, son of Uhtred, next door neighbour to Uhtred as we call him.

oh and not just the boots.. the sword on the back is a nonsense too


----------



## rudebhoy (May 18, 2020)

Up to Episode 5 of Code 404.  Cast definitely better than the script. Very corny. 

Will finish this series but don't think I'd bother watching a second one.


----------



## Tongo (May 18, 2020)

Some rather harmless, light-hearted viewing but we are enjoying Around the World in Trains by Tony Robinson on My5 at the moment.


----------



## patricks148 (May 18, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Up to Episode 5 of Code 404.  Cast definitely better than the script. Very corny.

Will finish this series but don't think I'd bother watching a second one.
		
Click to expand...

watched the first two... that was enough.... sheer hite


----------



## patricks148 (May 18, 2020)

didn't see more that 10 mins, but saw something last night called Dave... looked very funny.... esp the "somebody blowme"

anyone else see it?, what was the rest like?


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 18, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			watched the first two... that was enough.... sheer hite
		
Click to expand...

Ditto.

Not a fan of Danny Mays. He might be a good actor, but he just always looks oily and dirty, even playing the "nice guy" in Fisherman's Friends.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 18, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			or Uhtred, son of Uhtred, next door neighbour to Uhtred as we call him.

oh and not just the boots.. *the sword on the back is a nonsense too*

Click to expand...

Ah, but it does look dramatic and cool when he takes it out though . 

I saw a battle in the episode I watched last night. No helmet, no shield. Never happened in the books, would not happen in real life. More tele visual though I guess.


----------



## User62651 (May 18, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Just watched ep1 of White Lines on Netflix, new murder mystery set in Ibiza. Good start. They have me hooked😳
		
Click to expand...

Seen all 10 now, decent watch but not brilliant, had to find out 'whodunnit'. 
Danny Mays was the best thing in it for me, he acts panic mixed with humour rather well. Laurence Fox good too, Angela Griffin weak. 6.5 out of 10.


----------



## patricks148 (May 18, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Ditto.

Not a fan of Danny Mays. He might be a good actor, but he just always looks oily and dirty, even playing the "nice guy" in Fisherman's Friends.
		
Click to expand...

thats exactly how the wife describes him


----------



## moogie (May 18, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Up to Episode 5 of Code 404.  Cast definitely better than the script. Very corny.

Will finish this series but don't think I'd bother watching a second one.
		
Click to expand...


My sentiments too

But it's total garbage

Kept giving it the benefit of another episode,  but by then it's too late...... Invested so much time with it,  had to see it though to the end
Ashamed to say


----------



## chrisd (May 18, 2020)

We've watched the first few episodes of Game of thrones in the last few days - not bad!


----------



## rulefan (May 18, 2020)

Tongo said:



			Some rather harmless, light-hearted viewing but we are enjoying Around the World in Trains by Tony Robinson on My5 at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Not as good as Portillo's


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 18, 2020)

chrisd said:



			We've watched the first few episodes of Game of thrones in the last few days - not bad!
		
Click to expand...

stick with it, you're in for a treat.


----------



## Kellfire (May 19, 2020)

Finally getting stuck into the second series of Attack on Titan. So good.


----------



## IanMcC (May 19, 2020)

We started watching The Blacklist at the beginning of lockdown. It is pretty preposterous, and normally I would have lasted about 4 or 5 episodes. 
At this moment we are half way through series 4, so that is around 78 episodes.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 19, 2020)

Working through the Last Dance, really good, love a good sports documentary.


----------



## Kellfire (May 19, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Working through the Last Dance, really good, love a good sports documentary.
		
Click to expand...

I watched it first thing every Monday as the new episodes were released. Quality viewing.


----------



## GB72 (May 19, 2020)

IanMcC said:



			We started watching The Blacklist at the beginning of lockdown. It is pretty preposterous, and normally I would have lasted about 4 or 5 episodes.
At this moment we are half way through series 4, so that is around 78 episodes. 

Click to expand...

It is pretty OTT but just good, fun viewing. James Spader hamming it up is always watchable.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 19, 2020)

GB72 said:



			It is pretty OTT but just good, fun viewing. James Spader hamming it up is always watchable.
		
Click to expand...

He has an absolute blast playing that part, boy did he land on his feet getting that role. 

Back to IanMcC, the odd series loses track of what it is about and concentrates too much on Liz, yawn. Unfortunately you have to get through those as the following series tends to get back on track again. The last series was the programme back to its best, the current one is a bit meh right now.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 19, 2020)

On season 2 of Save me,talk about spinning it out 😴


----------



## sam85 (May 19, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			On season 2 of Save me,talk about spinning it out 😴
		
Click to expand...

I really enjoyed the first series in the beginning but I was ready for it to finish by the end. Halfway through the 2nd episode of the 2nd series now and not sure i can be bothered to finish it now.


----------



## PNWokingham (May 19, 2020)

IanMcC said:



			We started watching The Blacklist at the beginning of lockdown. It is pretty preposterous, and normally I would have lasted about 4 or 5 episodes.
At this moment we are half way through series 4, so that is around 78 episodes. 

Click to expand...

i absolutely love the Blacklist - sheer escapist nonesense at its best


----------



## Beezerk (May 19, 2020)

I Know This Much Is True on Sky Atlantic starring Mark Ruffalo, absolutely top class tv.


----------



## Piece (May 19, 2020)

Finished Narcos Mexico season 2. Great stuff.


----------



## Orikoru (May 21, 2020)

Finished AfterLife last night. I think it did pick up in comedy towards the end of the series. I am getting a bit tired of him constantly breaking down into tears over something that reminds him of his wife - I don't think we really need that in every single scene. And it makes my wife cry every time which I then have to deal with.  I loved the scene of Matt trying to get out of the date with Kath, that was hilarious. "It's not on the right page... I will have to check my _master_ diary as well..."


----------



## USER1999 (May 21, 2020)

Watched an old episode of Brian Moore meets.... last night on ITV hub. The one where he meets Niki Lauda. Very good. I shall be tracking down the others to watch. Kevin Keegan, Born Borg, amongst others.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 21, 2020)

Can't believe I wasted 4.5 hours this week watching Harry's Heroes. Should have known better after watching it last year.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 21, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Watched an old episode of Brian Moore meets.... last night on ITV hub. The one where he meets Niki Lauda. Very good. I shall be tracking down the others to watch. Kevin Keegan, Born Borg, amongst others.
		
Click to expand...

I saw a bit of this, almost by accident. It was great to see an interview where the interviewer was not looking to be the star attraction. Brian Moore really was a class act, one of my favourite commentators and a very professional broadcaster.


----------



## Beezerk (May 22, 2020)

A gardening program...on a Friday night...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 22, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Watched an old episode of Brian Moore meets.... last night on ITV hub. The one where he meets Niki Lauda. Very good. I shall be tracking down the others to watch. Kevin Keegan, Born Borg, amongst others.
		
Click to expand...

One tonight had Seve on


----------



## rulefan (May 22, 2020)

Working through Repair Shop. Brilliant craftsmen and women. Pity about the sobs and tears.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 22, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			A gardening program...on a Friday night...

Click to expand...

Charlie Dymock is a bit old for you mate


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 23, 2020)

Thank you to all the people who recommended After Life.  Just finished Series One - truly brilliant writing, acting and observations on life.   I foresee a binge watch through Series Two tonight.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 23, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Charlie Dymock is a bit old for you mate 

Click to expand...

You could take her out and the first comment would be "where did you dig her up?"

I'll get my trowel.


----------



## patricks148 (May 23, 2020)

The wife likes Phillippa Gregory books so we watched the Spanish Princess last night, what a pile of.....  characters and timeline changed


----------



## Piece (May 23, 2020)

After a few years break, going back into finish Homeland.

Also watching The Orville.


----------



## Wolf (May 23, 2020)

Piece said:



			After a few years break, going back into finish *Homeland*.

Also watching The Orville.
		
Click to expand...

Im thinking of restarting it and see if i can get back into it fresh.


----------



## Reemul (May 23, 2020)

Started watching Brokenwood Mysteries. It's a New Zealand detective show, bit like Vera, available on Sky Catch Up, six seasons.

The Brokenwood Mysteries


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 24, 2020)

Last night we watched the first two episodes of Unorthodox - a story of a girl removing herself from the Hasidic Jewish community of New York.  As well as a good story it gives a really interesting insight into Hasidic Jewish customs and practices - of which I knew nothing.


----------



## Kellfire (May 26, 2020)

Just finished Normal People. Paul Mescal must be one of the best actors on the planet based on that performance and I hope he doesn’t get pigeon holed because of his Irish accent.


----------



## Italian outcast (May 26, 2020)

Reemul said:



			Started watching Brokenwood Mysteries. It's a New Zealand detective show, bit like Vera, available on Sky Catch Up, six seasons.

The Brokenwood Mysteries

Click to expand...

I like these - a bit quirky but in general good entertainment - a nice alternative to my usual gore-fest


----------



## jim8flog (May 26, 2020)

Traminator said:



			"The Sixties."

News documentary series covering the whole of the 60s in the US, from the early days of JFK, through the black equality movement, Martin Luther King, The Beatles, the space missions, Vietnam, Nixon etc etc.

Superb.
		
Click to expand...

Been there done that, do not want to be reminded


----------



## AmandaJR (May 26, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Just finished Normal People. Paul Mescal must be one of the best actors on the planet based on that performance and I hope he doesn’t get pigeon holed because of his Irish accent.
		
Click to expand...

He was stunning. I got so immersed in his character. So much so I said to David when we watched the last episode how sad it was he'd become so mentally frail and fragile. Something about the little murmur he'd often give - hard to explain but he was brilliant.


----------



## jim8flog (May 26, 2020)

Traminator said:



			"The Sixties."

News documentary series covering the whole of the 60s in the US, from the early days of JFK, through the black equality movement, Martin Luther King, The Beatles, the space missions, Vietnam, Nixon etc etc.

Absolutely stunning original mix of black and white and colour news footage.

On Sky Arts, so available by searching on Sky, NowTV etc.

Superb.
		
Click to expand...

 Seriously though I did watch it and the follow ons I was bit too young to take a lot of it in at the time and only have partial memories of that time.  It was a series of programmes I enjoyed.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 26, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			He was stunning. I got so immersed in his character. So much so I said to David when we watched the last episode how sad it was he'd become so mentally frail and fragile. Something about the little murmur he'd often give - hard to explain but he was brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

Plus the interraction with him and Marianne. Even David was asking me last night why they couldn't work it out, why she was telling him to go to NY. Everything between them was so real, so deep and so emotional...loved it and gutted to find it was the last episode.


----------



## jim8flog (May 26, 2020)

Very much in to the latest series of Manifest and Crossing LineS(CH5) 

I have watched the first episodes of Pandora (SKY Sci Fi) and Emergence (Fox) both look promising.


----------



## chrisd (May 26, 2020)

We started watching Game of Thrones about 2 weeks ago . Were now at series 4 and after the wedding cull hardly anyone is left the we started with 🤣


----------



## full_throttle (May 26, 2020)

still catching up with Gotham, only a few more left of series 3, then it's onto series 4 and 5.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 26, 2020)

chrisd said:



			We started watching Game of Thrones about 2 weeks ago . Were now at series 4 and after the wedding cull hardly anyone is left the we started with 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I was ahead of both of my kids on this show. They were both initially too young to watch it but then binged watched it to catch up. We watched the last 2 series together. It was agony as both would ask questions or make statements regarding what they thought would happen to characters. It really is a show where you can not say anything to someone watching it, nothing at all. You just have to tell them to watch it all unfold and enjoy it.

I have to say, it was a huge relief when they caught up and we could discuss theories, characters, parts we did not understand. It is a show you need to talk about with someone after watching an episode.


----------



## chrisd (May 26, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:
I was ahead of both of my kids on this show. They were both initially too young to watch it but then binged watched it to catch up. We watched the last 2 series together. It was agony as both would ask questions or make statements regarding what they thought would happen to characters. It really is a show where you can not say anything to someone watching it, nothing at all. You just have to tell them to watch it all unfold and enjoy it.

I have to say, it was a huge relief when they caught up and we could discuss theories, characters, parts we did not understand. It is a show you need to talk about with someone after watching an episode.


Or fall asleep in the armchair as I'm inclined to do during the 3rd episode of the evening and just ask the wife who's who when she watches the next day 😀😀😁


----------



## Kellfire (May 27, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			He was stunning. I got so immersed in his character. So much so I said to David when we watched the last episode how sad it was he'd become so mentally frail and fragile. Something about the little murmur he'd often give - hard to explain but he was brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

I felt like I went through every emotion with him. The visceral yet aloof nature of their relationship was brilliant and it was so real.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 27, 2020)

Just finished Paranoid, a detective drama on Netflix. Not anywhere near as dark as some of the foreign detective drama's, not particularly taxing, not a comedy, although it was comedic at times, we really enjoyed it.


----------



## Slime (May 27, 2020)

chrisd said:



			We started watching Game of Thrones about 2 weeks ago . Were now at series 4 and after the wedding cull hardly anyone is left the we started with 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I'm currently going through it all .................... again.
I'm about halfway through series 6 and absolutely loving every minute of it.


----------



## patricks148 (May 27, 2020)

Been watching the Medici on Netflix, was wondering if they were going to show the grizzly  death of the Pazzi family, i need not have worried they had cast Sean Bean as Jacapo Pazzi in the 2nd series


----------



## Wolf (May 27, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Been watching the *Medici* on Netflix, was wondering if they were going to show the grizzly  death of the Pazzi family, i need not have worried they had cast Sean Bean as Jacapo Pazzi in the 2nd series

Click to expand...

Is it any good, I love the medici history but haven't got round to viewing it yet. As for Sean Bean yep he'll cop a Savage death its what he does best 😂


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 27, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Plus the interraction with him and Marianne. Even David was asking me last night why they couldn't work it out, why she was telling him to go to NY. Everything between them was so real, so deep and so emotional...loved it and gutted to find it was the last episode.
		
Click to expand...

We found that it was if we watched the genesis and very early days of their relationship from the side - but as it went on we fell into the middle of it.  At the end Mrs SILH was saying she wanted to go visit them to see how they were getting on


----------



## patricks148 (May 27, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Is it any good, I love the medici history but haven't got round to viewing it yet. As for Sean Bean yep he'll cop a Savage death its what he does best 😂
		
Click to expand...

not bad the first series is better because of the acting i would say, 2nd not bad, not ot far on 3 yet.

a bit of poetic licence with the story but close enough


----------



## Kellfire (May 27, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We found that it was if we watched the genesis and very early days of their relationship from the side - but as it went on we fell into the middle of it.  At the end Mrs SILH was saying she wanted to go visit them to see how they were getting on 

Click to expand...

I’m pretty sure they make it even with him going to NY. The big difference from their other failed attempts was they always went their own way but didn’t talk about it. This time they’ve finally opened up to each other and they’re going to survive the year apart just as their love has survived four years already.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 27, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			I’m pretty sure they make it even with him going to NY. The big difference from their other failed attempts was they always went their own way but didn’t talk about it. This time they’ve finally opened up to each other and they’re going to survive the year apart just as their love has survived four years already.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. I kept thinking if only they had communicated better that Summer and he'd stayed...and...

That's why it's so good. We know it's not real but wow did it feel it.


----------



## Robster59 (May 27, 2020)

Cosmos - I grew up watching the original series with Carl Sagan which was fantastic at the time.  The new one is also great viewing.  There was one point where they were talking about the infinity of the universe and the countless number of galaxies I felt my head would burst.  It reminded me of the Total Perspective Vortex in the Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy.


----------



## Kellfire (May 27, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Agreed. I kept thinking if only they had communicated better that Summer and he'd stayed...and...

That's why it's so good. We know it's not real but wow did it feel it.
		
Click to expand...

My girlfriend and I were both crying our eyes out when he was talking to the counsellor. Possibly the best acting by anyone I’ve ever seen in that one scene alone.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 27, 2020)

For All Mankind, Red Moon,  an alternative take on the space/moon race back in the 60s.


----------



## Slime (May 27, 2020)

Just watched GOT S6 Ep9, Battle of the Bastards, ................................... EPIC!


----------



## Kellfire (May 28, 2020)

Slime said:



			Just watched GOT S6 Ep9, Battle of the Bastards, ................................... EPIC!
		
Click to expand...

That’s a brilliant episode. Well, they basically all are!


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 29, 2020)

The last dance.
Brilliant.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 29, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			The last dance.
Brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

I keep asking myself - "how come so many huge basketball players manage to find suits that are far too big for them"!


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 29, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I keep asking myself - "how come so many huge basketball players manage to find suits that are far too big for them"!
		
Click to expand...

One of life’s mysteries 🤷‍♂️😂


----------



## Beezerk (May 29, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			The last dance.
Brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

Started that last night as well, 2 episodes in and it's brilliant.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 29, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			I felt like I went through every emotion with him. The visceral yet aloof nature of their relationship was brilliant and it was so real.
		
Click to expand...

...just so real and just two normal people...and I guess that's why - if you got it - you _really_ got it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 29, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			The last dance.
Brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

heard a great report from a mate about this but couldn't imagine Mrs being interested - but maybe I'll suggest.


----------



## spongebob59 (May 29, 2020)

Finished Carnival row, ok, probably won't bother with S2.


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 29, 2020)

Have just finished watching all of The Orville, two series and 26 episodes. New series later this year hopefully as it is just brilliant . Plenty of drama and humour and a great parody and homage to star trek


----------



## Beezerk (May 29, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			heard a great report from a mate about this but couldn't imagine Mrs being interested - but maybe I'll suggest.
		
Click to expand...

The missus and me aren't basketball fans but we both love it, she was the one to say "are we watching the next one?" straight after the first episode finished.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 29, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			The missus and me aren't basketball fans but we both love it, she was the one to say "are we watching the next one?" straight after the first episode finished.
		
Click to expand...

We're the opposite "why are we watching a programme about netball"!


----------



## GB72 (May 29, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			Have just finished watching all of The Orville, two series and 26 episodes. New series later this year hopefully as it is just brilliant . Plenty of drama and humour and a great parody and homage to star trek
		
Click to expand...

Agree love it. More star trek than any of the recent star trek series. Bit like galaxy quest, a respectful parody/homage.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 30, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			The missus and me aren't basketball fans but we both love it, she was the one to say "are we watching the next one?" straight after the first episode finished.
		
Click to expand...

Same for me,no interest in basketball ball but enjoying this.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 30, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The actor is German apparently, moved around France and Switzerland as a child. That would explain the stilted accent. I can roll with that, remember the character was taken and then raised in Daneland 😁. He has a good look though. Not as physically imposing as in the books but when he is in battle scenes, I've just seen a real doozer, he fits the role very well. I'm on the current series and it is a really good one so far.
		
Click to expand...

finished all 4 seasons of The Last Kingdom. Despite a rocky start, based more on my opinion of the lead and some small things that affected my own OCD, came to really enjoy it. It’s not quite Game of Thrones, but if you like sword battles, it’s pretty epic. Battles and fights in almost every episode, with some very good production, plenty of real actors in the fight scenes, didn't notice any CGI to make the armies seem bigger. There are Things that can be pulled apart, but overall, thoroughly recommend it, really hoping they make a 5th season, otherwise I may be forced to try my hand at reading books again 😜


----------



## Hoganman1 (May 30, 2020)

We just subscribed to Britbox and we love it. So far, we've watched episodes of Midsomer Murders, Sherlock Holmes (the Granada series), As Time Goes By, Have You Been Served and MI-5. Currently, we're watching Hig Seas on Netflix. Streaming has been a Godsend during our stay-at-home period.


----------



## Piece (May 31, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			Have just finished watching all of The Orville, two series and 26 episodes. New series later this year hopefully as it is just brilliant . Plenty of drama and humour and a great parody and homage to star trek
		
Click to expand...

Half way through season two. It is very good, better than I thought.


----------



## triple_bogey (Jun 1, 2020)

Watched the whole of Last Dance again in one sitting .......... this time whilst trying to wear my original Bulls jersey. Didn't fit , so had it laid out next to me on the sofa...

Just started Space Force. Only 2 episodes in but really enjoying it.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 1, 2020)

Piece said:



			Half way through season two. It is very good, better than I thought.
		
Click to expand...

If anything, as it goes on the comedy element drops back and it becomes just a playful homage to Star Trek. Another one here who was surprised how it has developed.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 1, 2020)

GB72 said:



			If anything, as it goes on the comedy element drops back and it becomes just a playful homage to Star Trek. Another one here who was surprised how it has developed.
		
Click to expand...

Watched the first episode at the weekend, can't say it really grabbed me. No laughs, just a Star Trek lookalikey, a bit meh really.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 2, 2020)

Quite enjoying Series 1 of _Race Across the World_ - though contrived it is making me feel the glass half full on future travel as it is pointing out that I can travel and see much of the world from the UK without the need for air travel.  

And it has got me thinking about the attraction of slow travel and longer holidays, in which the travel to where I am going becomes part of the holiday - rather than flying from UK to wherever for short (one week or less) breaks.  Also lifting to the spirits seeing some places that we visited last year on our own travels, and so grateful that we were able, and took the opportunity, to do it.

RAtW - a lot contrived certainly - but some nice 'human interest' stories and so will watch Series 2


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 2, 2020)

Finished the 3rd series of Killing Eve last night, always good fun, really really enjoyed it.


----------



## Piece (Jun 2, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Watched the first episode at the weekend, can't say it really grabbed me. No laughs, just a Star Trek lookalikey, a bit meh really.
		
Click to expand...

It's amusing in places rather than just trying to be funny. Also a touch more adult than regular Star Trek.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 2, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Finished the 3rd series of Killing Eve last night, always good fun, really really enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

This was definitely better than series 2, more comedy killing from Villenelle, or however you spell it. I'd happy if that was the last one though. I think they are running out of steam and it would be a good time to stop. Mind, I still don't think we saw an episode and did not shout, please just do it, Kill Eve


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 2, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This was definitely better than series 2, more comedy killing from Villenelle, or however you spell it. I'*d happy if that was the last one though. I think they are running out of steam and it would be a good time to stop*. Mind, I still don't think we saw an episode and did not shout, please just do it, Kill Eve 

Click to expand...

Pretty sure series 4 is being lined up.  They have different writers for each series so you never know, it could be a return to form of series 1.


----------



## moogie (Jun 2, 2020)

Just finished watching
Little boy blue
I'm sure we all know the story..... But well worth a watch👍


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 2, 2020)

Just finished Last Dance, completely riveting all the way, top top program right up there with the best things I've seen.
Before watching it I didn't know the outcome of the 98 season so I'm now free to Google to my hearts content about MJ and the other players featured, self imposed basketball ban has been removed


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 3, 2020)

I've found myself developing a weird interest in The Great British Sewing Bee! Maybe it's because I have never been able to sew. I recall at school our first sewing project was a school apron for home economics (that ages me!). Mine was never finished.


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 4, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Finished the 3rd series of Killing Eve last night, always good fun, really really enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

Got all three series to watch some time but it will have to go to the back of the queue as Das Boot back dreckly


----------



## Piece (Jun 4, 2020)

Watched the final episode of Homeland on Netflix, only to find there's another series (8)!


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 4, 2020)

Piece said:



			Watched the final episode of Homeland on Netflix, only to find there's another series (8)!
		
Click to expand...

great last series awaits!


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 5, 2020)

Pink Floyd fans -

Brian Johnson in his series of interviews 

There was one on last night on Sky Arts (probably gets repeated next week) from about 2016 with Nick Mason done in the place where he keeps his car collection. Bit of talk about the cars (what he paid for his Ferrari 250 and what it is worth now was staggering) and about Floyd in general particularly the early years and later years. - A quarter of a billion dollars gross from the last tour they did together (with out Roger Waters).


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 5, 2020)

Started watching Derek on Netflix, fantastic 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 5, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			Pink Floyd fans -

Brian Johnson in his series of interviews

There was one on last night on Sky Arts (probably gets repeated next week) from about 2016 with Nick Mason done in the place where he keeps his car collection. Bit of talk about the cars (what he paid for his Ferrari 250 and what it is worth now was staggering) and about Floyd in general particularly the early years and later years. - A quarter of a billion dollars gross from the last tour they did together (with out Roger Waters).
		
Click to expand...

Recorded it so need to watch it soon. Trouble is got so much saved and never find time (or HID has the remote) to watch it all


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 5, 2020)

Finished Ozark, so goilng to look for something new.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 6, 2020)

On Series 5 of Breaking Bad. Brilliant. 
Also picked up on Grays Anatomy again (S15) Starting to hate main character though. Worst actor but in her defence she's surrounded by very good ones, if a bit corny.
Still working through Modern Family. Still funny.


----------



## Piece (Jun 6, 2020)

Watched the two hour Sky Documentary on Tiger Woods: Back.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 6, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			On Series 5 of Breaking Bad. Brilliant.
Also picked up on Grays Anatomy again (S15) Starting to hate main character though. Worst actor but in her defence she's surrounded by very good ones, if a bit corny.
Still working through Modern Family. Still funny.
		
Click to expand...

 Try watching Better call Saul after you've finished Breaking bad. Story of Saul Goodman becoming a lawyer,  a bit slower but I enjoyed it. Some of the BB cast start to appear as it progresses.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 6, 2020)

Just watching the Euro 96 England Scotland game. How the heck did we get the sicknotes of Anderton, McManaman and Redknapp on the pitch at the same time??


----------



## arnieboy (Jun 6, 2020)

Great goal by Gazza!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 6, 2020)

arnieboy said:



			Great goal by Gazza!
		
Click to expand...

Fluke 😉


----------



## Piece (Jun 6, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Just watching the Euro 96 England Scotland game. How the heck did we get the sicknotes of Anderton, McManaman and Redknapp on the pitch at the same time??
		
Click to expand...

The football was terrible! Apart from Gaza’s goal. Did laugh during national anthems as Pearce was belting it out whilst Gary Neville said nothing and looked at his toes!


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 6, 2020)

on series 2 of Lucifer - not the best thing i have ever seen but ok. I read it may bget good from series 3 if i can keep with it. Firmly stocking filler so far

Just started Mayans MC - and looks really good after 1 episode - same team and closely related to Sons of Anarchy


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 6, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Just watching the Euro 96 England Scotland game. How the heck did we get the sicknotes of Anderton, McManaman and Redknapp on the pitch at the same time??
		
Click to expand...

No idea but doubt it happened too often. We should have gone all the way. Bloody Germans. Bloody penalties


----------



## Wolf (Jun 6, 2020)

Watched Episode 1 of Space Force.. Won't be watching any more episodes, absolute dross of the highest order.


----------



## Fish (Jun 7, 2020)

Watching The Hurt Locker, powerful stuff, really displays the stress & dark humour veterans had to have, and still have years after to get through crap tours like that. 

Watching this brought back memories good & bad of my time in COP/RECCE, attached to some great regiments across different services, and more than explains why I am, who I am and what I am today. 

Only those who have been in true ‘contact’ combat will ever understand. 

It’s all too dark & too heavy for some to comprehend.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 7, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			on series 2 of Lucifer - not the best thing i have ever seen but ok. I read it may bget good from series 3 if i can keep with it. Firmly stocking filler so far

Just started Mayans MC - and looks really good after 1 episode - same team and closely related to Sons of Anarchy
		
Click to expand...

I like Lucifer, enjoyed it all for what it was. I think it did get better after it went to Netflix (season 3 onwards). Season 5 due soon, was supposed to be the last, but Netflix have just renewed it for season 6.

not hooked on Mayans MC yet. Was a big fan of SOA, not sure about this. Season 2 just out, haven’t started it yet, but Kurt Sutter ( creator of both, and a writer on both) was kicked off early doors and not involved much on Season2. Haven’t decided if and when to watch.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 7, 2020)

Watched the Tiger doc on Sky Documentaries and it was OK. There was some good footage but it was a bit shmaltzy and there was nothing in there I didn't already know.  On the other hand McMillions is fascinating, I've seen 3 of the 6 and it is a really interesting story of how the McDonalds promotions in the early 90s were fixed. Probably worth watching without knowing too much more about it to ensure you come to the story as cold as possible.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 7, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			I like Lucifer, enjoyed it all for what it was. I think it did get better after it went to Netflix (season 3 onwards). Season 5 due soon, was supposed to be the last, but Netflix have just renewed it for season 6.

not hooked on Mayans MC yet. Was a big fan of SOA, not sure about this. Season 2 just out, haven’t started it yet, but Kurt Sutter ( creator of both, and a writer on both) was kicked off early doors and not involved much on Season2. Haven’t decided if and when to watch.
		
Click to expand...

Still enjoying Mayans after 3 episodes. Tghinking of Kurt Sutter also brings back memories of The Shield, that i reckon is one of the best TV series ever made


----------



## Wolf (Jun 7, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			I like Lucifer, enjoyed it all for what it was. I think it did get better after it went to Netflix (season 3 onwards). Season 5 due soon, was supposed to be the last, but Netflix have just renewed it for season 6.

not hooked on Mayans MC yet. Was a big fan of SOA, not sure about this. Season 2 just out, haven’t started it yet, but Kurt Sutter ( creator of both, and a writer on both) was kicked off early doors and not involved much on Season2. Haven’t decided if and when to watch.
		
Click to expand...

I agree on this, absolutely loved Lucifer and looking forward to season 5, it definitely got better from season 3 onwards. 

As for Mayans, I wanted to like it as I am a huge SoA fan, but just didn't cut it for me, didn't even bother making it through the whole season.


----------



## Piece (Jun 7, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			on series 2 of Lucifer - not the best thing i have ever seen but ok. I read it may bget good from series 3 if i can keep with it. Firmly stocking filler so far

Just started Mayans MC - and looks really good after 1 episode - same team and closely related to Sons of Anarchy
		
Click to expand...

Series two of Mayans just out. Took me a bit of time to get into the first series


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 7, 2020)

The Other One on BBC1. A BBC Comedy...that's quite funny


----------



## Fish (Jun 7, 2020)

I’m watching Crossing Lines series 3 on My5. 

Really enjoying it, watched the other 2 series last year, this series is as good if not better.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 7, 2020)

Been watching Sky documentaries most of the day. Some good stuff and looks like some really interesting programmes coming up. A welcome addition (as is the Sky Nature and well worth checking out)


----------



## chellie (Jun 7, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			The Other One on BBC1. A BBC Comedy...that's quite funny 

Click to expand...

I watched that. Looking forward to episode 2.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 7, 2020)

Giving Mayans mc a look.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 8, 2020)

We’ve just burnt through two seasons of Marcella on Netflix. thought it was decent enough to watch, despite not having a particularly likeable main character. The case in the second season was a bit disturbing but the stories were pretty good.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 8, 2020)

Started on S3 of Gomorrah which I watch on my own as herself has no interest... Whereas I think it's top drawer... Together we've started on Homeland S6 which we both enjoy... Though Carrie can get somewhat annoying...


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 8, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Started on S3 of Gomorrah which I watch on my own as herself has no interest... Whereas I think it's top drawer... Together we've started on Homeland S6 which we both enjoy... Though Carrie can get somewhat annoying...
		
Click to expand...

She does, Peter Quinn was the best character in Homeland. The show in general is very good though, glad I saw through to the end.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 8, 2020)

Eric Clapton, Life in 12 Bars. Documentary on BBC 2 that I recorded from Saturday. I know little about him so found this fascinating. Brutal programme, he took part in it incidentally, it does not paint him in a good light. A definite redemption element but it took him 50 odd years.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 8, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			Still enjoying Mayans after 3 episodes. Tghinking of Kurt Sutter also brings back memories of The Shield, that i reckon is one of the best TV series ever made
		
Click to expand...

Agree with the shield, one if the best shows and one of the few where the final episode did not disappoint


----------



## Slime (Jun 8, 2020)

S1, Eps1 and 2, of Game of Thrones.
Superb stuff.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 9, 2020)

Just finished "The Stranger" on Netflix. Bit like the covid curve really, started off OK, peaked as it got a bit more interesting and then just faded off with a bit of a flat ending.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 9, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Just finished "The Stranger" on Netflix. Bit like the covid curve really, started off OK, peaked as it got a bit more interesting and then just faded off with a bit of a flat ending.
		
Click to expand...

i enjoyed it - and The Five, which is similar TV


----------



## Wolf (Jun 9, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Just finished "The Stranger" on Netflix. Bit like the covid curve really, started off OK, peaked as it got a bit more interesting and then just faded off with a bit of a flat ending.
		
Click to expand...

We binge watched it at start of lockdown, great build up then last episode was like we're not sure how to finish this gripping story so we will just give a bland ending


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 9, 2020)

Wolf said:



			We binge watched it at start of lockdown, great build up then last episode was like we're not sure how to finish this gripping story so we will just give a bland ending
		
Click to expand...

We both just sat there at the end with quizzical looks on our faces. Think it was worse because we'd run out of time the night before and had to wait for the last episode. We were on tenterhooks, and it just kind of fizzled out.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 9, 2020)

Nearly seen all the series of GOT not having seen one episode about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Slime (Jun 9, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Nearly seen all the series of GOT not having seen one episode about 3 weeks ago.
		
Click to expand...

I've just started watching it for the 3rd time!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 9, 2020)

Piece said:



			Watched the two hour Sky Documentary on Tiger Woods: Back.
		
Click to expand...

Absolute bore fest, nothing we haven’t seen before.
Still some cracking documentaries to watch

Dinasor 13
A heart of gold (shocking how it went on for so long(think it was called this.
Witness- it’s about photographers in war or drug countries 
Also watched some of the mass shootings in America which was quite horrific in places.


----------



## sunshine (Jun 9, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Agreed. I kept thinking if only they had communicated better that Summer and he'd stayed...and...

That's why it's so good. We know it's not real but wow did it feel it.
		
Click to expand...

Finished watching it yesterday, resisted the temptation to binge so I could treat myself to an episode in the evening. So good I wanted to prolong my enjoyment of the series - hope there is a second series.

Amazingly real and authentic characters, even when they were being infuriating it felt so believable. Brilliant acting, not just the principal characters but the supporting cast too.

My only minor gripe (which didn't impact my enjoyment) was the way they portrayed university life. 19 year olds hosting sophisticated dinner parties... perhaps more aspirational than factual!


----------



## Dando (Jun 9, 2020)

Just started watching the first series of Das Boot that’s been on my sky box for over a year


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 9, 2020)

Watched Tiger Woods Back which was on Sky the other night.
Was ok, typical Sky, cheesy music and showing the same clips multiple times.
It made me think that Netflix would have done a far superior job with it.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 9, 2020)

Im a bit slow as its a few years old now, however just binged all 3 seasons of The Detectorists. Very funny, well written and just nice easy comedy. 8/10.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 9, 2020)

Been recommended to watch Cardinals on BBC iPlayer, so thought I'd pass it on.
Got Mayans to finish first.


----------



## Piece (Jun 9, 2020)

Gone back in to finish off Shooter on Netflix. It’s ok at best.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 9, 2020)

Second series of The Tunnel, Sabotage. 6 episodes in and it is seriously good. The two leads are excellent, supports are strong and the plots very good. Highly recommended.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 10, 2020)

murder in the outback....... thats 4 hours i'm not getting back


----------



## Dando (Jun 10, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			murder in the outback....... thats 4 hours i'm not getting back

Click to expand...

I might not bother watching it then!


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 10, 2020)

Dando said:



			I might not bother watching it then!
		
Click to expand...

the first few were very interesteing and looking like it was going somewhere.. spoiler alert...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 10, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Watched Tiger Woods Back which was on Sky the other night.
*Was ok, typical Sky, cheesy music and showing the same clips multiple times.*
It made me think that Netflix would have done a far superior job with it.
		
Click to expand...

That was annoying, a lot of the time you are sat there thinking, hold on, I've seen this bit already.  Then when they started showing the same clip 3 times they were taking the mickey.  It is as if they tried to make this big important landmark documentary but failed. I struggle with these types of puff pieces as the best documentaries to me are the ones where you are learning new stuff and the story takes unexpected turns (try McMillions, that is great). Trouble with doing one on Tiger is perhaps what else is there to say?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 10, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Second series of The Tunnel, Sabotage. 6 episodes in and it is seriously good. The two leads are excellent, supports are strong and the plots very good. Highly recommended.
		
Click to expand...

The Tunnel is top drawer, all three seasons. Stephen Dillane and Clemence Poesy are both fantastic in it.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 10, 2020)

I can tell you what we're not watching.   Little Britain.  The Thought Police have gotten to that and it's off iPlayer.


----------



## Piece (Jun 10, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Second series of The Tunnel, Sabotage. 6 episodes in and it is seriously good. The two leads are excellent, supports are strong and the plots very good. Highly recommended.
		
Click to expand...

Good series, lost a little bit towards the end of the final series (3). Especially when  made that .....


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 10, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I can tell you what we're not watching.   Little Britain.  The Thought Police have gotten to that and it's off iPlayer.
		
Click to expand...

I did actually think that was quite racist at the time it was first on and often wondered how they got away with it even back then.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 10, 2020)

I guess there is no chance of Blazing Saddles ever being shown on British TV again.


----------



## badgb21 (Jun 10, 2020)

Ozark - excellent
Jack Ryan - very good
Bloodline - very good
Queen of the South - good


----------



## Slime (Jun 10, 2020)

badgb21 said:



			Ozark - excellent
Jack Ryan - very good
Bloodline - very good
*Queen of the South - good*

Click to expand...

Queen of the South are just one off the bottom of The Scottish Championship! 
I'd say - POOR.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 10, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Watched Tiger Woods Back which was on Sky the other night.
Was ok, typical Sky, cheesy music and showing the same clips multiple times.
It made me think that Netflix would have done a far superior job with it.
		
Click to expand...

Rather like the Sir Matt Busby doc.

Nothing that hadn't been seen many times and no new insight into the man.


----------



## fundy (Jun 10, 2020)

Have binge watched the Last Dance on Netflix the last few days, not a basketball fan but thought it was probably the best sports documentary ive watched (also makes you realise how bad tv pics were in those days lol)


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 10, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Im a bit slow as its a few years old now, however just binged all 3 seasons of The Detectorists. Very funny, well written and just nice easy comedy. 8/10.
		
Click to expand...

try explaining that premise to anyone and saying how good ot is...and see smirk they give!! Great series


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 10, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			try McMillions, that is great
		
Click to expand...

Just watched the first episode, great shout 👍


----------



## Fromtherough (Jun 10, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Just watched the first episode, great shout 👍
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed it, but the FBI agent they portrayed as a ‘zany’ almost David Brentesque character almost spoiled it.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 11, 2020)

Fromtherough said:



			I enjoyed it, but the FBI agent they portrayed as a ‘zany’ almost David Brentesque character almost spoiled it.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah he is a bit of a knob


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 11, 2020)

Finally got round to watching The Looming Tower.  Which I enjoyed.  Also just watched the 1st episode of Staged with Michael Sheen and David Tennant and laughed a lot, so looking forwards to the rest of them.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 12, 2020)

I think it was mentioned here and that's how I found it but just in case...I Know This Much Is True on Sky Atlantic. Excellent. Mark Ruffalo is brilliant.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 14, 2020)

New series of What we do in the shadows....


----------



## GG26 (Jun 14, 2020)

Just started watching Better Call Saul.  I've not watched Breaking Bad yet and understand that this is a prequel.  Am I best watching Better Call Saul first?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 14, 2020)

GG26 said:



			Just started watching Better Call Saul.  I've not watched Breaking Bad yet and understand that this is a prequel.  Am I best watching Better Call Saul first?
		
Click to expand...

No watch Breaking Bad first.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 14, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			No watch Breaking Bad first.
		
Click to expand...

Agree 100%


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 15, 2020)

Just watched season 1 of "YOU" on Netflix. Not happy with it, don't know whether I can watch season 2, just do not like the main character enough (I know I'm not supposed to) to invest more time.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 15, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Just watched season 1 of "YOU" on Netflix. Not happy with it, don't know whether I can watch season 2, just do not like the main character enough (*I know I'm not supposed to*) to invest more time.
		
Click to expand...

Funny you should say that, but I thought the main strength of the character is that he was somehow made likeable despite being a psycho creep and a murderer. Not that I loved the show or anything, it was ok. Season two was alright actually, there was a decent twist in it which I obviously won't ruin.


----------



## Tongo (Jun 15, 2020)

We've started watching the Crown and are finding it very addictive! 

Claire Foy's portrayal of the Queen is quite brilliant.


----------



## Tongo (Jun 15, 2020)

Was watching the final day of the 1999 Open earlier an it was a delight to hear the dulcet tones of Alex Hay and the smooth presenting skills of Steve Ryder.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 15, 2020)

The Salisbury Poisonings on BBC1 - pretty good.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 16, 2020)

Banshee
I suspect this is quite old but thoroughly enjoying this.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 16, 2020)

Finished Part 2 of La Casa De Papel (Money Heist) yesterday, absolutely superb. Vibes of early Prison Break in the way the story unfolded and each episode would end with a little teaser to draw you into the next leaving you constantly wondering how the plan would develop. Gripping, superb television.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 17, 2020)

We've started watching Upload on Amazon, about 5 episodes in. At first I wasn't sure about the concept, but it's pretty good. (Also slight nods to Black Mirror I think with their vision of our future but anyway.) Quite an easy watch despite the high-concept future stuff. The supporting character Luke is great.


----------



## OnTour (Jun 17, 2020)

Marcello is the latest offering to kill the nights off. 4 episodes in seems OK


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 17, 2020)

Just watched Breeders over a few nights. It's a bit like Motherland but with more swearing, but I enjoyed it a lot. Worth watching, especially if you are a parent.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 17, 2020)

Mayans S2 , definitely hard work 😮


----------



## GB72 (Jun 18, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Mayans S2 , definitely hard work 😮
		
Click to expand...

Just not enjoyed this anywhere near as much as Sons of Anarchy


----------



## fundy (Jun 18, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			Banshee
I suspect this is quite old but thoroughly enjoying this.
		
Click to expand...

starts off really well, drags on and gets a bit absurd in places later on but worth watching


----------



## Wolf (Jun 18, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Just not enjoyed this anywhere near as much as Sons of Anarchy
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree, SoA is one of my favourite tv series I've ever watched. But Mayans for me just feels like a show made for the sake of it. Gave up after a few episodes as there doesn't seem any point to the series.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 18, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Absolutely agree, SoA is one of my favourite tv series I've ever watched. But Mayans for me just feels like a show made for the sake of it. Gave up after a few episodes as there doesn't seem any point to the series.
		
Click to expand...

I'll have a look at SoA  next 👍


----------



## Wolf (Jun 18, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			I'll have a look at SoA  next 👍
		
Click to expand...

You won't regret it, its a far superior series with better characters.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 18, 2020)

i finished Mayans last night and agree with the above. It is an OK show but it was a decent stocking filler. However, Sons of Anarchy is also one of my favourites and on a completely different level to this


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 18, 2020)

Love Island Australia.  Oof brutal.  3 minutes of my life I won't get back.  Own fault for my curiosity thinking it might be interesting to have a wee look at the Aussie version for a laugh -  2018 series being screened on ITV2 given the UK version has not happened.  But just too gruesome...yeuugh


----------



## Piece (Jun 19, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Absolutely agree, SoA is one of my favourite tv series I've ever watched. But Mayans for me just feels like a show made for the sake of it. Gave up after a few episodes as there doesn't seem any point to the series.
		
Click to expand...

For me SoA was great until the last series.

And yes, Mayans is not as good.


----------



## Piece (Jun 19, 2020)

Finished Shooter now. OK.

Got Colony on the go. Not bad at best.

May start DC Titans and Peaky Blinders.


----------



## Slime (Jun 19, 2020)

Piece said:



			Finished Shooter now. OK.

Got Colony on the go. Not bad at best.

May start DC Titans and *Peaky Blinders*.
		
Click to expand...

Peaky Blinders was one of the most overrated TV series I've ever tried to watch.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 19, 2020)

Slime said:



			Peaky Blinders was one of the most overrated TV series I've ever tried to watch.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, I didn't make it to the end of ep2. did nowt for me.

I am currently on catch up with the latest season of better call saul.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 19, 2020)

Finished Derek, outstanding tv.
I used to think Ricky Gervais was an absolute knob end, I think he's a genius now.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 19, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			The Tunnel is top drawer, all three seasons. Stephen Dillane and Clemence Poesy are both fantastic in it.
		
Click to expand...




Piece said:



			Good series, lost a little bit towards the end of the final series (3). Especially when  made that .....

Click to expand...

I finished it last night. I thought the 3rd series was a bit rushed. There were fewer episodes and it showed. The usual character development wasn't there. Saying that I'd agree with need my wedge regarding the leads, superb. The only character I didn't like throughout was his wife, too whiney.

I won't say anything about what happened as I don't want to spoil it for anyone. I would say though that it has been one of my favourite shows of recent years, don't know how I missed it first time around.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 20, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			try explaining that premise to anyone and saying how good ot is...and see smirk they give!! Great series
		
Click to expand...

Currently on season 1 off the back of these posts, really enjoying it.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 20, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			I'll have a look at SoA  next 👍
		
Click to expand...

If the first episode of SOA doesn't hook you in, then you probably won't like it, but for me it was a "bloody hell" response and a watch to the end.


----------



## Piece (Jun 20, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Agree, I didn't make it to the end of ep2. did nowt for me.

I am currently on catch up with the latest season of better call saul.
		
Click to expand...

Only just finished episode 1. Not sure I want anymore.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 23, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Im a bit slow as its a few years old now, however just binged all 3 seasons of The Detectorists. Very funny, well written and just nice easy comedy. 8/10.
		
Click to expand...

Going to second this. Binged the 3 seasons, 30 mins an episode and finished last night. Very well written show, great characters, funny and hugely enjoyable. Simon and Garfunkel were brilliant, made even funnier by the fact that I know a German that is a spitting image of "Art" in looks, mannerisms and even the way he talks... . It's on demand via the SKY box, highly recommended.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 23, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Going to second this. Binged the 3 seasons, 30 mins an episode and finished last night. Very well written show, great characters, funny and hugely enjoyable. Simon and Garfunkel were brilliant, made even funnier by the fact that I know a German that is a spitting image of "Art" in looks, mannerisms and even the way he talks... . It's on demand via the SKY box, highly recommended.
		
Click to expand...

I'll third that. Watched them when they came out, a work of understated genius in my opinion.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 23, 2020)

more What we do in the shadows, TBH i think i could watch Matt Berry Paint a fence


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 23, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			We've started watching *Upload *on Amazon, about 5 episodes in. At first I wasn't sure about the concept, but it's pretty good. (Also slight nods to Black Mirror I think with their vision of our future but anyway.) Quite an easy watch despite the high-concept future stuff. The supporting character Luke is great.
		
Click to expand...

Just finished this last night. It was actually a really good series in the end. Only 10 episodes. Had a great ending to set up the next series as well.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 23, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			more What we do in the shadows, TBH i think i could watch Matt Berry Paint a fence
		
Click to expand...

I'm taping those to binge watch at some stage.  Really enjoyed the film and 1st series so hopes are high.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 23, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			I'm taping those to binge watch at some stage.  Really enjoyed the film and 1st series so hopes are high.
		
Click to expand...

i didn't enjoy the film, but these are very funny, well i think so, esp Nandor, and Guilliermo not forgettiing Matt, well just being Matt


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 23, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Just finished this last night. It was actually a really good series in the end. Only 10 episodes. Had a great ending to set up the next series as well.
		
Click to expand...

Recommended this a month or so back, very enjoyable,  clever script, thoroughly enjoyed it, looking forward to season 2.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 23, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Going to second this. Binged the 3 seasons, 30 mins an episode and finished last night. Very well written show, great characters, funny and hugely enjoyable. Simon and Garfunkel were brilliant, made even funnier by the fact that I know a German that is a spitting image of "Art" in looks, mannerisms and even the way he talks... . It's on demand via the SKY box, highly recommended.
		
Click to expand...

and i will fourth it!! Great show - a must watch


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 23, 2020)

Re-watched S1 of Unforgotten... Thoroughly enjoyed it as we did first time of watching... On that basis we've decided to re-watch S1 of Broadchurch...


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 23, 2020)

Finished Mayans mc at the weekend, series 3 can do one.
Started Cardinal and have watched S1 and nearly finished S2.
It's a c Canadian detective drama and we'll worth watching imo. Find it in BBC iPlayer.


----------



## User62651 (Jun 23, 2020)

Watched season 1 of Ragnarok. Norse mythology fantasy drama set in modern day Norway, not bad but a slow builder and they barely got the story started in 6 episodes. Have to wait until next year for more. 
In English too for netflix which for a whole foreign cast is quite impressive.
7/10.


----------



## Italian outcast (Jun 25, 2020)

I have just downloaded season 5 of quite possibly the best french tv show ever..and it ain't Spiral


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 25, 2020)

Italian outcast said:



			I have just downloaded season 5 of quite possibly the best french tv show ever..and it ain't Spiral
		
Click to expand...

Give us a clue, Inspector Clouseau, hello hello ,


----------



## rulefan (Jun 26, 2020)

Talking Heads
brilliant


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 26, 2020)

Italian outcast said:



			I have just downloaded season 5 of quite possibly the best french tv show ever..and it ain't Spiral
		
Click to expand...


----------



## User62651 (Jun 26, 2020)

Anyone watched 'Iron Fist' - two series on Netflix? Iron Fist is a Marvel character but show's rated 18 so can't be for kids.
2 episodes into series 1 and not sure if I can stick it.


----------



## Italian outcast (Jun 26, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Give us a clue, Inspector Clouseau, hello hello , 

Click to expand...

Tu ne sais rien mon ami !!!

C'est 'Les legendes de bureau" - The Bureau - a French MI5 thriller


----------



## Wolf (Jun 26, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Anyone watched 'Iron Fist' - two series on Netflix? Iron Fist is a Marvel character but show's rated 18 so can't be for kids.
2 episodes into series 1 and not sure if I can stick it.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't bother with anymore if I were you, The portrayal of Danny Rand is terrible and just plain wet. He's supposed to be an expert martial artist that can take on all comers even without the iron fist but they've cast the wrong lead and story just gets quite drab


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 26, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Anyone watched 'Iron Fist' - two series on Netflix? Iron Fist is a Marvel character but show's rated 18 so can't be for kids.
2 episodes into series 1 and not sure if I can stick it.
		
Click to expand...

That was definitely the worst of all the Marvel series they brought out. Insufferable whiney main character thanks to terrible casting.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 26, 2020)

Mid way through modern family and just started Brooklyn 99

Nice light shows for the evenings


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 26, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Mid way through modern family and just started Brooklyn 99

Nice light shows for the evenings
		
Click to expand...

Brooklyn 99 is superb. Captain Holt is one of my favourite TV characters, he's excellent. I think he really comes into his own after a series or two.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 26, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Anyone watched 'Iron Fist' - two series on Netflix? Iron Fist is a Marvel character but show's rated 18 so can't be for kids.
2 episodes into series 1 and not sure if I can stick it.
		
Click to expand...

throw in the towel - utter rubbish - not sure why i stuck it out through series 1!


----------



## banjofred (Jun 26, 2020)

I'm a sucker for fantasy/sci-fi.....watching the second season of The Order. A bit teenage angsty.....But....werewolves, witches, what's not to love?


----------



## Slime (Jun 26, 2020)

Doc Martin.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 27, 2020)

Marvellous is repeated on Wednesday on BBC2 9pm. Well worth watching if you haven't seen it.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 28, 2020)

Just binge watched Afterlife s1, really enjoyed it 👍


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 28, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Just binge watched Afterlife s1, really enjoyed it 👍
		
Click to expand...

I seem to have watched his stuff in reverse lol. Just finished watching Extras, brilliant stuff.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 28, 2020)

Just finished season 3 of Sinner. Not as good as the first two seasons, a bit of a different track, which resulted in us both starting to dislike the main character more than a bit. Didn’t enjoy it much.

on the other hand, started Season 3 of Dark, which carries on from where it left off, if anyone can remember “where” they were 😄. The first episode keeps it interesting.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 29, 2020)

New cop series APB first episode was we'd looked ok ,will give it some more looking at.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 29, 2020)

Headed for Sky Box Sets and started watching The Newsroom. The high quality you would expect from the writers of the West Wing


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 29, 2020)

Just been having a lazy day and watching True Blood. 
Vampire stuff but quite good .seven series though so am very late to the party with this one


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 29, 2020)

New series of Deadwind released on Netflix on Wednesday. It's a Finnish detective series and the first one was excellent.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 29, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			Just been having a lazy day and watching True Blood.
Vampire stuff but quite good .seven series though so am very late to the party with this one
		
Click to expand...

Goes very down hill as the series go on


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 29, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Goes very down hill as the series go on
		
Click to expand...

I quite enjoyed it, currently working my way through again, it's a guilty pleasure.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 29, 2020)

Just started watching Italy's Frontline: A Doctors Story on BBC2. Very scary how bad Covid was over there. Granted not a series but something very close to home for me and putting a few things into perspective


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 29, 2020)

Blacklist. At it's best it is one of my favourites. This series is one of those that focuses on Elizabeth and that means it's weak. Sadly it's not even that good. Hugely disappointing.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 29, 2020)

I can't remember who recommended it a few weeks ago but it was a great shout.
We've just finished Mcmillions, cracking if not slightly bizarre story. Almost got away with it as well  😮


----------



## Fromtherough (Jun 29, 2020)

F is for Family, an animated comedy set in the early 70’s. Really enjoyed it. Did all four series in a week. Irreverent, sexist and typically exuding un-pc attitudes from the era. It’s quite funny and worth a look if you fancy something different.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 29, 2020)

The capture, saw it on iPlayer and have started watching it, enjoyable tosh.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 29, 2020)

Fromtherough said:



			F is for Family, an animated comedy set in the early 70’s. Really enjoyed it. Did all four series in a week. Irreverent, sexist and typically exuding un-pc attitudes from the era. It’s quite funny and worth a look if you fancy something different.
		
Click to expand...

I watched the first episode at the weekend, enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Slime (Jun 30, 2020)

Another fabulous episode of Doc Martin.
Tonight his patients included Teresa Green, Noah Cant and Anita Bush ............................... priceless.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 1, 2020)

Just watched season 1 of "Unforgotten" (https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4192812/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_1 ) on netflix. Very good drama, enjoyable to watch. Way better than the last season of "Sinner".


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 1, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Just watched season 1 of "Unforgotten" (https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4192812/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_1 ) on netflix. Very good drama, enjoyable to watch. Way better than the last season of "Sinner".
		
Click to expand...

another great show - high quality and engaing - greta scripts and characters


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 1, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			another great show - high quality and engaing - greta scripts and characters
		
Click to expand...

Mrs Wedge was just saying in the car how she liked the way they write this, clever stories with the cold cases and the way they link the characters in. Started season 2 last night.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 1, 2020)

Talking Heads...brilliant. Studied it for my English A Level.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 2, 2020)

First episode of the Jeffrey Epstein program in Netflix 🙉🙊🙈


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 3, 2020)

We were stuck for something to watch last night and threw on Umbrella Academy episode 5. We watched the first 4 eps probably almost a year ago and gave up on it because it was so boring. But oddly enough, episode 5 was better than all of the previous ones that we remembered, so we might actually finish it off now. Must have been a slow-grower.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 3, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Mrs Wedge was just saying in the car how she liked the way they write this, clever stories with the cold cases and the way they link the characters in. Started season 2 last night.
		
Click to expand...

It wont disappoint! We enjoyed it in our house!

I started Code 404 last night from Sky I think, easy to watch comedy, its not great but its a lazy watch with a few giggles. and its got Stephen Graham who I love.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 3, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			We were stuck for something to watch last night and threw on Umbrella Academy episode 5. We watched the first 4 eps probably almost a year ago and gave up on it because it was so boring. But oddly enough, episode 5 was better than all of the previous ones that we remembered, so we might actually finish it off now. Must have been a slow-grower.
		
Click to expand...

Don't get too excited. I stuck with it, I wish I hadn't bothered. Hopefully you will enjoy it more.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 3, 2020)

Completed S3 of Gomorrah... Absolutely gets better with each series... Not sure who first recommended it on here... But, I thank you! 
Have had my interest sparked about The Bureau so might give that a look before starting S4 of Gomorrah...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 4, 2020)

For some reason HID has taken a shine to watching re-runs of The Bill. Good to see some of my old haunts (especially the pubs). Forgot how good for the time it was


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 5, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Completed S3 of Gomorrah... Absolutely gets better with each series... Not sure who first recommended it on here... But, I thank you!
Have had my interest sparked about The Bureau so might give that a look before starting S4 of Gomorrah...
		
Click to expand...


Pushed on and watched first three of The Bureau on the bounce... Excellent, will be sticking with it...


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 5, 2020)

MegaSteve said:



			Pushed on and watched first three of The Bureau on the bounce... Excellent, will be sticking with it...
		
Click to expand...

Who's broadcasting The Bureau? Sounds interesting.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 5, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Who's broadcasting The Bureau? Sounds interesting.
		
Click to expand...


First two series are currently on Prime included in package...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 5, 2020)

“The Last Dance” Superb series, had no more than a passing interest in Basketball, but truly impressed with this programme, great insight, would love them to do this type of programme with other Sportsmen or Women.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 6, 2020)

@Lord Tyrion - Finished season 3 of BorderTown. Another excellent season, solid ending, although hugely disappointed as this is supposed to be the last of it. A little joy as I can move on to season 2 of Deadwind.


First episode of "Warrior Nun" on Netflix, jury is still out


----------



## GG26 (Jul 6, 2020)

My wife insisted on subscribing to Disney+ for a month so she could watch Hamilton.  I decided, therefore, to give The Mandolorian a go.  Enjoyed the first episode and looking forward to the rest.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 6, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



@Lord Tyrion - Finished season 3 of BorderTown. Another excellent season, solid ending, although hugely disappointed as this is supposed to be the last of it. A little joy as I can move on to season 2 of Deadwind.


First episode of "Warrior Nun" on Netflix, jury is still out
		
Click to expand...

I didn't realise that was going to be the last one. It left a few things up in the air so I expected another series. I liked the characters on the whole, it was a little different.

I will be starting Deadwind 2 shortly but I started Ragnarok at the weekend. It is starting to pick up pace but it is a little slow still, I'm up to ep5. Worth it for the head teacher though .

Warrior Nun is one I will be watching with my son, trying it anyway, so we need to coordinate our time a little there. Please post up if it is a duffer, save wasting time on it.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 6, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I didn't realise that was going to be the last one. It left a few things up in the air so I expected another series. I liked the characters on the whole, it was a little different.
		
Click to expand...

It does open a story to develop between Kari and Lena, and SECRI did get an extension so maybe it will get renewed, but read it's the last season 

Edit:
I may be wrong, no commitment from Netflix yet, but a few posts suggesting it's popularity may get an extension https://www.thecinemaholic.com/bordertown-season-4/


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 6, 2020)

Finished off the Jeffrey Epstein documentary last night, some guy 😲


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 6, 2020)

Wu Tang Clan, Of Mics and men. 2 episodes in, and its very good.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 7, 2020)

Just started Fargo, totally hooked after two episodes, Billy Bob is perfect. 

Didn't watch when it first came out as was a fan of the film and didn't like Martin Freeman putting on the American accent in the trailer. However, a mate kept telling me to give it a try, glad we did. Love it so far, humour is good, characters are good, cast is very good, going to have to shunt a few others sideways for a bit whilst we catch up 3 seasons


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 9, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The actor is German apparently, moved around France and Switzerland as a child. That would explain the stilted accent. I can roll with that, remember the character was taken and then raised in Daneland 😁. He has a good look though. Not as physically imposing as in the books but when he is in battle scenes, I've just seen a real doozer, he fits the role very well. I'm on the current series and it is a really good one so far.
		
Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280518184404123655


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 9, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280518184404123655

Click to expand...

Excellent. The books are so full of content that as long as they stick close to them, keep filming as they do, then it can keep going for a while yet. Incidentally, how bonkers does the actress who plays Brida gone in the series? She has 100% got the character, scary.

The weird thing is how different some of the actors look compared to their characters in that online meeting . I would be useless as a casting director, I  don't have the imagination.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 9, 2020)

Started Deadwind on Netflix, I dont mind substtiles but can see it might put off some.


----------



## IanM (Jul 9, 2020)

We didn't watch Sopranos when it was on, been binge watching it recently.... very good indeed. 

We have watched very little "live tv" over the past few months, Netflix and old downloads have been getting a hammering.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 9, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Started Deadwind on Netflix, I dont mind substtiles but can see it might put off some.
		
Click to expand...

First season was good, just trying to schedule in season 2  Mrs Wedge does not have English as a native language so watching scandi noir with subtitles is not her bag, consequently, I have to watch them when she's not around. Need to finish Dark first, having just finished Bordertown.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 9, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Excellent. The books are so full of content that as long as they stick close to them, keep filming as they do, then it can keep going for a while yet. Incidentally, how bonkers does the actress who plays Brida gone in the series? She has 100% got the character, scary.

The weird thing is how different some of the actors look compared to their characters in that online meeting . I would be useless as a casting director, I  don't have the imagination.
		
Click to expand...

I had to watch it twice to figure out who was who


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 9, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			I had to watch it twice to figure out who was who
		
Click to expand...

Aelswith, Arthur's widow, was the one that blew me away but I had to really concentrate for most of them.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 9, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Aelswith, Arthur's widow, was the one that blew me away but I had to really concentrate for most of them.
		
Click to expand...

She looked a lot younger and was quite stunning in comparison to the hard, bitter widow she portrays.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Jul 9, 2020)

I've just burned through all 3 series of The Detectorists. It's the best thing I've watched in a long time, beautifully written and acted, a real hidden gem.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 9, 2020)

funkycoldmedina said:



			I've just burned through all 3 series of The Detectorists. It's the best thing I've watched in a long time, beautifully written and acted, a real hidden gem.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 9, 2020)

funkycoldmedina said:



			I've just burned through all 3 series of The Detectorists. It's the best thing I've watched in a long time, beautifully written and acted, a real hidden gem.
		
Click to expand...

Can't rave about this show enough


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 9, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:











Click to expand...

That song has been in my head constantly since I finished the show. It evokes so many emotions, mostly smiles just thinking about the show.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Jul 9, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			That song has been in my head constantly since I finished the show. It evokes so many emotions, mostly happy just thinking about the show.
		
Click to expand...

It's a double edged sword that theme tune, it reminds me of a great series but also that feeling as you know you're coming to the end of it and have to find something to replace it which won't be anywhere near as good.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 9, 2020)

Rewatching The Wire again. Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 9, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Rewatching The Wire again. Absolutely brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 9, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
		
Click to expand...

Haha only just finished series two. I think Clay Davis comes into it next series. What a character. What a catchphrase.


----------



## Tongo (Jul 9, 2020)

Just finished the 3rd season of the Crown. Really enjoyed watching these. I'm guessing that there's been a fair amount of artistic licence involved but most of the Royal family dont come out of it well with the exception of the Queen and Prince Charles.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 9, 2020)

Ch 4, 10pm tonight


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 9, 2020)

National Treasure. Ok so far.


----------



## Big_G (Jul 10, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Ch 4, 10pm tonight 

Click to expand...

Buster Gonad?


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 10, 2020)

Rauol Moat last night, took me back 😲
I remember seeing the cop chopper above my old house and cop cars flying all over when they were searching for him.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 10, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Rauol Moat last night, took me back 😲
I remember seeing the cop chopper above my old house and cop cars flying all over when they were searching for him.
		
Click to expand...


And Gazza turning up with some fried chicken some lager and a fishing rod!😂😂😂


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 10, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Ch 4, 10pm tonight 

Click to expand...


I watched it out of morbid curiosity, the guy was really likeable, felt really sorry for him. Also a predictably sad ending.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 10, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			And Gazza turning up with some fried chicken some lager and a fishing rod!😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

I was round my mates house watching it unfold on sky news when that happened, pure quality 🤣


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 10, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Rauol Moat last night, took me back 😲
I remember seeing the cop chopper above my old house and cop cars flying all over when they were searching for him.
		
Click to expand...

Sad that the programme gave it publicity last night. I know it was the anniversary but he was just a unpleasant man who caused a good deal of pain to a range of families. I don't like the idea of any move towards giving him cult status. I don't thing that has happened yet but these things glamourise to an extent.

As for Gazza .


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 10, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Sad that the programme gave it publicity last night. I know it was the anniversary but he was just a unpleasant man who caused a good deal of pain to a range of families. I don't like the idea of any move towards giving him cult status. I don't thing that has happened yet but these things glamourise to an extent.

As for Gazza .
		
Click to expand...

He had cult status straight away amongst the chavs. Do you not remember the blitz of Rauol Moat haircuts in the north east straight afterwards?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 10, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			He had cult status straight away amongst the chavs. Do you not remember the blitz of Rauol Moat haircuts in the north east straight afterwards?
		
Click to expand...

They are the ones that worry me. Gym boys popping steroids . Yes I do remember, muppets.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 13, 2020)

Finally finished Dark and got to the light.... now started Deadwind S2


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 13, 2020)

Shameless (USA) on Netflix.
just have the last series(8) to watch with 12 episodes.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 13, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Finished Ozark, so goilng to look for something new.
		
Click to expand...

Finished it now too. They must have been the worst money launderers in the world given that in every episode so many things went wrong 😁😁


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 13, 2020)

Designated Survivor - Series 1.  From 2019 and quite prescient in the context of USA today.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 14, 2020)

Vexed on Netflix, only 9 episodes over two seasons, a bit silly but quite enjoyable, made us chuckle .


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 14, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Finally got round to watching The Looming Tower.  Which I enjoyed.  Also just watched the 1st episode of *Staged* with Michael Sheen and David Tennant and laughed a lot, so looking forwards to the rest of them.
		
Click to expand...

Just in the middle of watching this and it is really funny, very well acted and laugh out loud funny in places.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 15, 2020)

Well.one of the things we won't be watching is the Andrew Neil show as the BBC have canned it. One of the few politics shows I would watch.

Now where's that refund the the BBC campaign link I saw ?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2020)

We started watching The Boys on Amazon. Quite enjoying it so far. Karl Urban's accent is little bit Dick Van Dyke/Don Cheadle, but I really like him as an actor and his character is funny so I'm letting him off.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Warrior Nun is one I will be watching with my son, trying it anyway, so we need to coordinate our time a little there. Please post up if it is a duffer, save wasting time on it.
		
Click to expand...



Umm......I've stuck with 5 episodes and really shouldn't have.. I don't think I can in all honesty recommend this in any way


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 16, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Umm......I've stuck with 5 episodes and really shouldn't have.. I don't think I can in all honesty recommend this in any way
		
Click to expand...

We lasted 30 minutes into ep1 and then gave up. It looked a bit teenagery for me. I'm pleased to hear we were not wrong.

I've started Deadwind 2, enjoying it already .


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We lasted 30 minutes into ep1 and then gave up. It looked a bit teenagery for me. I'm pleased to hear we were not wrong.

I've started Deadwind 2, enjoying it already .
		
Click to expand...

Done ep1, back to that tonight


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 16, 2020)

Finished Series 2 of Derek.  Beautifully played and evolution of characters I thought.  And last couple of episodes - to coin a phrase - a real roller coaster of the emotions.

All that is left is the one 'Special Episode...'


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 16, 2020)

Star Trek Picard - got a free Amazon Prime membership just to watch it so doing an episode a night.   First three have been pretty decent but wow does Patrick Stewart look old.  I guess because he is.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 16, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Star Trek Picard - got a free Amazon Prime membership just to watch it so doing an episode a night.   First three have been pretty decent but wow does Patrick Stewart look old.  I guess because he is.
		
Click to expand...

Only watched the first one ages ago and haven't bothered with the rest yet. It was a touch erm...slooooow 😴😅


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 16, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Star Trek Picard - got a free Amazon Prime membership just to watch it so doing an episode a night.   First three have been pretty decent but wow does Patrick Stewart look old.  I guess because he is.
		
Click to expand...

Please post what you think if you follow it all the way. I stopped after 4 episodes, I just found it very dull and living off the brand, but may be it picked up?

Edit: just seen Beezerk's post 😄


----------



## User62651 (Jul 17, 2020)

Binge watched series one of Cardinal on IPlayer - gritty and mildly gruesome serial killer thriller (with some secondary plot lines) set in winter in northern Ontario, Canada. 
6 x 40 minute episodes to conclude the case. Good crime drama and there are 3 more series to watch.


----------



## Lazkir (Jul 18, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Please post what you think if you follow it all the way. I stopped after 4 episodes, I just found it very dull and living off the brand, but may be it picked up?

Edit: just seen Beezerk's post 😄
		
Click to expand...

I think you have to be a big Trekky fan to enjoy it all. There's bits towards the end where you just end up thinking 'Wtf just happened?' but not in a good way...

I'll be giving season 2 a miss.
If you like your Sci-Fi then I highly recommend The Expanse, The books are  better than the TV series though, as with all things.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 19, 2020)

BBC two part documentary on Live Aid. Simply brilliant.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 19, 2020)

Got a few on the go ATM

Mrs and I are flipping between modern family (on season 4 ATM I think) and Brooklyn 99 (on season 3)

I'm watching on my own peep show again 

After I finish peep show I'll revisit fresh Prince


----------



## Rooter (Jul 20, 2020)

Young Offenders season 3 is available on iPlayer! watched 3 last night, a mixed bag, a little slow and predictable at times, then PROPER spit tea out of mouth laughing the house down!

Can't wait to catch the last 3!! (yes I know I am a child!)


----------



## Tongo (Jul 21, 2020)

Just about to watch Trev McDonald's The Secret Mediterranean which is a bit of a misnomer as he's been to Venice and Barcelona in previous weeks visiting the tourist hotspots. I like the steady stream of geography based progs but dont claim its secret when its just re-hashing old ground.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 21, 2020)

Just this evening finished The Detectorists  - good gentle humour, an easy watch over a few nights


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 21, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Just this evening finished The Detectorists  - good gentle humour, an easy watch over a few nights
		
Click to expand...

Just watched the first episode - really enjoyed it.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 22, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Just watched the first episode - really enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

You are in for a treat then!! the whole series is excellent.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 22, 2020)

Finished Star Trek - Picard.   It did get better after the slow first couple of episodes but turned pretty silly near the end.   Imagine an 18 handicapper starting with a bunch of two pointers with one blob, then throwing in some three pointers before finishing with four points in the final four holes.

Good points without spoilers - some nice cameos.
Bad points without spoilers - no way technology went that far in 30 years.  Some terrible cameos.  Turning into a Marvel film at times.

Would I recommend it - for die-hard Trek fans yes just to see the continuation of some characters.    But would I watch it again, no.    5/10 or a 30 point score for that 18 handicapper and a 0.1 increase.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 23, 2020)

Finally ordered the box set of "The Young Ones".    Absolute classic anarchic comedy although a couple of scenes would never make it past today's politically correct censors.
And Toxteth O'Grady still holds the record for sticking marshmallows up a single nostril (604, USA).


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 23, 2020)

Finished deadwjnd last night, ok but not as good as the killing of the bridge imo.

Looking for something else now 🤔


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 24, 2020)

Watched the first episode of Fear City last night, enjoyed it. Like anything mob related.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 24, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			BBC two part documentary on Live Aid. Simply brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

I'll second that, really excellent documentary.  Loved the story of Bob meeting the Ethiopian president.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 25, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			I'll second that, really excellent documentary.  Loved the story of Bob meeting the Ethiopian president.
		
Click to expand...

There were some interesting insights into him and his relationship with Midge Ure too...kind of made me question some of his motives.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 25, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			There were some interesting insights into him and his relationship with Midge Ure too...kind of made me question some of his motives.
		
Click to expand...

It seemed that Midge Ure's Sloany ex was more upset. Bob has always been a complicated person who doesn't care who he upsets if he wants to do something. There was an excellent documentary on the Boomtown Rats on BBC4 a couple of months ago which is well worth a watch if it's still on the iPlayer.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 25, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			It seemed that Midge Ure's Sloany ex was more upset. Bob has always been a complicated person who doesn't care who he upsets if he wants to do something. There was an excellent documentary on the Boomtown Rats on BBC4 a couple of months ago which is well worth a watch if it's still on the iPlayer.
		
Click to expand...

Yes Midge wasn't too bothered - think it was more he was lied to about why his set was put back. To be fair Bob knew nothing about that...hopefully!


----------



## Piece (Jul 25, 2020)

DC Titans on Netflix


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Jul 26, 2020)

Just finished Mrs America on iPlayer. Brilliant series and highly recommended. Portrays both sides of an emotive topic.


----------



## triple_bogey (Jul 27, 2020)

Norsemen on Netflix.......Hilarious Viking series. So many lovable characters.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 27, 2020)

Starting fear in the city tonight.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 28, 2020)

funkycoldmedina said:



			Just finished Mrs America on iPlayer. Brilliant series and highly recommended. Portrays both sides of an emotive topic.
		
Click to expand...

Watching and enjoying much...3 eps in.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 28, 2020)

triple_bogey said:



			Norsemen on Netflix.......Hilarious Viking series. So many lovable characters.
		
Click to expand...

Just started this too, don't know about hilarious, but does make me chuckle in parts


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 29, 2020)

The Cursed on Netflix. A twist on the Arthurian legend. Some interesting ideas and characters but just not tight enough. A 6.5 out of 10 when it could have been an 8. The lead was a bit limp which didn't help.

The Sinner,  series 1 on Netflix. I'm a bit late to the party here but this was decent. Some odd things were not tied up but this was very watchable. Worth a go.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 29, 2020)

Mr Robot on Amazon. 4 episodes in, premise is good, Rami Malek is good bit the general jumpiness of the narrative is a bit hard to follow at times.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 30, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Cursed on Netflix. A twist on the Arthurian legend. Some interesting ideas and characters but just not tight enough. A 6.5 out of 10 when it could have been an 8. The lead was a bit limp which didn't help.

The Sinner,  series 1 on Netflix. I'm a bit late to the party here but this was decent. Some odd things were not tied up but this was very watchable. Worth a go.
		
Click to expand...

Switched Cursed off after 10 mins, just didn't work for me as a tale of Arthur. Too "teeny" and glossy, with a crap script and crap acting. A resounding no from me.

The Sinner on the other hand, is very good, at least season 1 and season 2. Felt season 3 went off in a different direction and fell a bit flat of the bar it had set previously.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 30, 2020)

Once upon a time.in iraq,  compelling viewing for me as I never knew the full story.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 31, 2020)

First episode of Prodigal Son last night, really enjoyed it. Looking forward to seeing where the story goes.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 1, 2020)

A few weeks into furlough I started watching Taskmaster on Dave, I'd never really seen it before, just the odd clip.
Can't get enough now, it's my nightly 6pm staple, absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 1, 2020)

Snowpiercer on Netflix. I'm watching it with my lad. I can't quite say what I think yet 🤔. It's a 7/10 so far, okay but no better. Lots of leaps of faith required.

It's one that could really take a step up, hopefully it will.


----------



## Piece (Aug 1, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			Mr Robot on Amazon. 4 episodes in, premise is good, Rami Malek is good bit the general jumpiness of the narrative is a bit hard to follow at times.
		
Click to expand...

I saw first series...I don’t think anything really happened iirc. Didn’t go back for more.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 1, 2020)

Piece said:



			I saw first series...I don’t think anything really happened iirc. Didn’t go back for more.
		
Click to expand...

Its very jumpy, persevering for now but the Mr Robot character (Christian Slater) is neither likeable or believable.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 15, 2020)

Season 7 of Brooklyn 99

Smashed it all out in like 3 weeks


----------



## Piece (Aug 15, 2020)

Selling Sunset on Netflix 😱😂


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 15, 2020)

Love on Netflix. Produced and co-written by Judd Apatow. It’s decent.


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 15, 2020)

Piece said:



			Selling Sunset on Netflix 😱😂
		
Click to expand...

Awful, awful tv. However, I didn’t move from the sofa when my wife binge-watched the whole 3rd series last weekend.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Aug 16, 2020)

Das Boot, 4 episodes in and loving it.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 16, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Season 7 of Brooklyn 99

Smashed it all out in like 3 weeks
		
Click to expand...

What was that on? It's not on Netflix yet.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			What was that on? It's not on Netflix yet.
		
Click to expand...

Had to download it


----------



## GB72 (Aug 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			What was that on? It's not on Netflix yet.
		
Click to expand...

It was on E4 may still be able to download


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 16, 2020)

GB72 said:



			It was on E4 may still be able to download
		
Click to expand...

Nah they're not on there either at the moment. I think they were only online for a couple of weeks.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 17, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Nah they're not on there either at the moment. I think they were only online for a couple of weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Just had a look on my sky planner. Series 7 starts running again in channel 4 at 11.00 tomorrow morning , 2 episodes a day


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 17, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We lasted 30 minutes into ep1 and then gave up. It looked a bit teenagery for me. I'm pleased to hear we were not wrong.

I've started Deadwind 2, enjoying it already .
		
Click to expand...

finally got to “Finnish” this last night 😜(sorry). Season 2 didn’t hook me as quick as season 1, I took a bit of time between episode. Glad I stuck with it though, it was better towards the end.

Started “Good Girls” on Netflix last week. Quite enjoyable so far. It’s very much in the vein of ”Weeds”, which is one of my all time fav shows. I’m not sure whether the similarity will eventually put me off though. Am almost tempted to go back and watch Weeds again......


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 17, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			What was that on? It's not on Netflix yet.
		
Click to expand...

Finished the lot now. Weird that 7 is only 13 EP long. Maybe due to covid? Who knows ..

Still very funny 

However just like 6 which had them switch to NBC from fox it had the bleeped out swearing which turns out was because fox wouldnt allow it but NBC will and they think it's funny 

It's used too much and actually isn't funny at all


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 17, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Snowpiercer on Netflix. I'm watching it with my lad. I can't quite say what I think yet 🤔. It's a 7/10 so far, okay but no better. Lots of leaps of faith required.

It's one that could really take a step up, hopefully it will.
		
Click to expand...

Watched three episodes.  A bit of nonsense and a stretch too far in a lot of places - but that's the thing with that sort of series - and I rather like the sort of thing so will watch more.

Meanwhile...Mrs SILH and I are struggling to finish Mrs America; and so we've started on Ozark...and think I'll go back to restart watching Altered Carbon - started but lost grip of it so will have another go.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 17, 2020)

Kirsty Wark and Scottish BBC putting Alex Salmond on trial again tonight [unless I have totally mis- read their intentions.]
Found innocent by a predominately female jury in one case and no case to answer in the other.

Seemingly some of the alphabet women have been interviewed by Wark.
This begs the question, how did the BBC know who they were.


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 17, 2020)

Just getting into Designated Survivor... I like it... Good easy watch....


----------



## Ethan (Aug 17, 2020)

Mindhunter. Gripping but quite heavy at times.
Money Heist (Spanish, subtitles). Not bad but becoming a bit convoluted.
Condor. Fun twisty spy series with Jeremy Irons' son in the lead role.
About to start Dark, German sci-fi thriller. No spoilers, please.


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 17, 2020)

Started watching the wire again, what a great series 👍


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 23, 2020)

Lucifer season5 on Netflix. Love this show, glad it’s back, very good start.


----------



## Italian outcast (Aug 23, 2020)

Started the X-files season 1 
Amazed its almost 30 years ago since I first watched this


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 23, 2020)

Try watching The Fall, a crime thriller set in Northern Ireland, staring Gillian Anderson still looking good .


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 23, 2020)

I just watched series 2 of Harry's Heroes. Very enjoyable, hits home seeing what issues some of these ex-players have faced, but balanced with a bit of humour as well. Good stuff.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 24, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Try watching The Fall, a crime thriller set in Northern Ireland, staring Gillian Anderson still looking good .
		
Click to expand...

Just finished the series. It was pretty good and unusually went on from the perpetrator being caught to events afterwards


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 25, 2020)

Prodigal Son on Sky. Decent premis, son of serial killer helps police to solve murders. Typical US fodder. Elevated by Michael Sheen having the time of his life as the serial killer, some decent stories and good police team. Damaged by some ham acting not seen at this level since Joan Collins was around by the leads mother. The leads sister is also pretty weak. In times of poor fare on the tv it just about passes, thank you Michael.

The Hunters, Amazon. Only early into the series but so far it looks very strong. Nazi hunters in the US, around the 70's I think. Powerful stuff and a quite superb start to the first episode which sets the tone. I'm hoping it keeps it up.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 25, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I just watched series 2 of Harry's Heroes. Very enjoyable, hits home seeing what issues some of these ex-players have faced, but balanced with a bit of humour as well. Good stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Quite enjoyed it for a lazy watch. Razor Ruddock though, he is the guy you just can't help, you just know he will be back on the booze in no time,  Nothing but respect for Merse however!


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 25, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Quite enjoyed it for a lazy watch. Razor Ruddock though, he is the guy you just can't help, you just know he will be back on the booze in no time,  Nothing but respect for Merse however!
		
Click to expand...

Merson was brilliant, I used to think he was just an idiot really, but having seen him on things like Harry's Heroes (1st series as well) I really like him these days. What he said was so true - if he'd have gone to that pub they would have refused to get him a drink, but with Razor they were all buying him pints. Yet there's no difference - alcohol was killing them one way or another. And now Razor has had a pacemaker fitted. He'll be lucky to reach his 60s.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 25, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Merson was brilliant, I used to think he was just an idiot really, but having seen him on things like Harry's Heroes (1st series as well) I really like him these days. What he said was so true - if he'd have gone to that pub they would have refused to get him a drink, but with Razor they were all buying him pints. Yet there's no difference - alcohol was killing them one way or another. And now Razor has had a pacemaker fitted. He'll be lucky to reach his 60s.
		
Click to expand...

I really enjoyed you in the second series of 'What we do in the Shadows'.  Tremendous fun.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 25, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Prodigal Son on Sky. Decent premis, son of serial killer helps police to solve murders. Typical US fodder. Elevated by Michael Sheen having the time of his life as the serial killer, some decent stories and good police team. Damaged by some ham acting not seen at this level since Joan Collins was around by the leads mother. The leads sister is also pretty weak. In times of poor fare on the tv it just about passes, thank you Michael.
		
Click to expand...

I watched and quite enjoyed Episode 1 of Prodigal Son but have had no desire or inclination to go and watch Episode 2 so can't have made too strong an impression on me. Will likely go back and watch it at some point. 

Excited for I'll Be Gone In The Dark which is available On Demand on Sky from the 30th. Based on the book written by Michelle McNamara about the, at the time, unidentified "Golden State Killer" who was sentenced in the last week. Love me some True Crime, the Casefile series of Podcasts about him was great.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 25, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Prodigal Son on Sky. Decent premis, son of serial killer helps police to solve murders. Typical US fodder. Elevated by Michael Sheen having the time of his life as the serial killer, some decent stories and good police team. Damaged by some ham acting not seen at this level since Joan Collins was around by the leads mother. The leads sister is also pretty weak. In times of poor fare on the tv it just about passes, thank you Michael.

The Hunters, Amazon. Only early into the series but so far it looks very strong. Nazi hunters in the US, around the 70's I think. Powerful stuff and a quite superb start to the first episode which sets the tone. I'm hoping it keeps it up.
		
Click to expand...

Is Sheen overacting most heinously? He gave it loads as an eccentric lawyer on The Good Fight.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 25, 2020)

Ethan said:



			Is Sheen overacting most heinously? He gave it loads as an eccentric lawyer on The Good Fight.
		
Click to expand...

I think he gets it just about right. He is clearly having fun but keeps it just the right side of wide eyed ham 😁. 

He is a charismatic actor but I suspect at times needs a strong director to keep him toned down.


----------



## Piece (Aug 26, 2020)

Giving Detectorists a viewing after seeing previous posts. Finished series 1 - it's nice, simple and engaging.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 26, 2020)

Three episodes into something we came across by accident on Sky Crime called Outcry.
Utterly rivetting, lots of tutting and head shaking going off in the living room when it's on.


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 27, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Three episodes into something we came across by accident on Sky Crime called Outcry.
Utterly rivetting, lots of tutting and head shaking going off in the living room when it's on.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent TV. We rattled through the whole series last weekend. Treading very carefully, as I don’t want to spoil. It’s a genuinely eye-opening and disturbing (on multiple levels) documentary that you can’t help being invested in.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 27, 2020)

_Mandy _on BBC 2 (and BBC iPlayer) is insane but very funny...written, directed and starring Diane Morgan...wearing the weirdest crooked twist to her mouth and a mega hairstyle.  You really shouldn't like her as much as you do but you just can't help it she's just trying her best...kind of...


----------



## chrisd (Aug 27, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Merson was brilliant, I used to think he was just an idiot really, but having seen him on things like Harry's Heroes (1st series as well) I really like him these days. What he said was so true - if he'd have gone to that pub they would have refused to get him a drink, but with Razor they were all buying him pints. Yet there's no difference - alcohol was killing them one way or another. And now Razor has had a pacemaker fitted. He'll be lucky to reach his 60s.
		
Click to expand...

Saw this post rather late and havn't watched the programme but I see Neil (Razor) fairly often and I'm sure it's his size that has required a pacemaker  - he is huge and I'd think eating is a contributing factor 😖


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 28, 2020)

Fromtherough said:



			Excellent TV. We rattled through the whole series last weekend. Treading very carefully, as I don’t want to spoil. It’s a genuinely eye-opening and disturbing (on multiple levels) documentary that you can’t help being invested in.
		
Click to expand...

Watched the final two episodes last night, unbelievable story and tv, possibly the best 5 hours of TV I've seen in years.
Like they mentioned in the program, a perfect storm of incompetence layered on top of more incompetence and massive egos.


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 28, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Watched the final two episodes last night, unbelievable story and tv, possibly the best 5 hours of TV I've seen in years.
Like they mentioned in the program, a perfect storm of incompetence layered on top of more incompetence and massive egos.
		
Click to expand...

The police chief, the lead detective and the defence lawyer were Equally as scary in their ineptitude and arrogance.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 28, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			finally got to “Finnish” this last night 😜(sorry). Season 2 didn’t hook me as quick as season 1, I took a bit of time between episode. Glad I stuck with it though, it was better towards the end.
		
Click to expand...

I finally saw the last episode last night, you had alread done the Finnish pun so I had to avoid that . I'd agree with you, the story did not pull me in as much this time. The story at the heart of the last series was interesting, this one I cared less about so I felt more detached. Add to that the lead was pretty unlikeable this time, was she that bad first series? I feel like I need to ring Finnish social services and get her child removed. A for the haircut, lack of, and B she is just never there to look after him. (I may be taking this too seriously now)

If they do a third I will certainly watch it but hopefully they will sharpen it up a little.


----------



## banjofred (Aug 28, 2020)

I'm waiting for Fringe to get back on free channels. Nothing like Walter saying.....well....I can't say it, I'll get a demerit on this site.....


----------



## Hoganman1 (Aug 29, 2020)

We subscribed to Britbox a few months ago. We like the British mysteries and comedies. However, when we tried to watch season one of Vera it said we have to subscribe to Acorn to watch.
What's the deal with that?


----------



## arnieboy (Aug 29, 2020)

Watching Line of Duty... from the beginning.


----------



## Leftie (Aug 29, 2020)

arnieboy said:



			Watching Line of Duty... from the beginning.
		
Click to expand...

Recording the whole lot with a view to binge watching later.

Hmmm.. Reminds me that I've still got Breaking Bad to binge watch.  Should flow better than 1 episode a week.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 1, 2020)

Strike, back on BBC for a new series. Quite enjoy this show.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 1, 2020)

Finished 'The Last Wave' that was on BBC4 recently.  French slightly supernatural drama about a cloud that appears over a French surfing resort with some strange consequences.  It was a bit hokey in places, but enjoyable nevertheless. Kind of similar in tone a bit to Les Revenants if anyone watched that.


----------



## User62651 (Sep 1, 2020)

Been watching Cobra Kai.

Karate Kid 35 years later!


I'll get my coat!


----------



## Rooter (Sep 1, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Been watching Cobra Kai.

Karate Kid 35 years later!


I'll get my coat!

Click to expand...

I have been half tempted by it! As its the same 'bad kid' and the original coach dude too!!

I have started the worlds toughest race, which is following the Eco Challenge endurance race, its mental.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 1, 2020)

Waiting for season 2 of The Boys on Friday. Not sure if Amazon are releasing the whole lot at once or doing it weekly.


----------



## Kaizer_Soze (Sep 1, 2020)

The Fall, I know it was on BBC a few years back, been picked up by Netflix and started watching a couple of weeks ago, compelling viewing


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 1, 2020)

Kaizer_Soze said:



			The Fall, I know it was on BBC a few years back, been picked up by Netflix and started watching a couple of weeks ago, compelling viewing
		
Click to expand...

We found the first two series very compelling, powerful stuff. We gave up on the third quite quickly. He is one scary fella and Gillian Anderson exudes power. Great casting.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 1, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We found the first two series very compelling, powerful stuff. We gave up on the third quite quickly. He is one scary fella and Gillian Anderson exudes power. Great casting.
		
Click to expand...

Jamie Dornan's Dad Jim was a (now retired) very well known and popular Obstetrician and Gynaecologist in Belfast, and as a medical student, I had him for my final exam in O&G. When I saw his name up alongside mine on the exam allocations, I cheered out loud. It was the equivalent of having 3 putts to win from 10 feet. For that reason alone, I like Jamie too.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 1, 2020)

Watched Strike last night enjoyable but not a patch on the wire which I finished on Friday.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 1, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Watched Strike last night enjoyable *but not a patch on the wire* which I finished on Friday.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing is.


----------



## User62651 (Sep 1, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Finished 'The Last Wave' that was on BBC4 recently.  French slightly supernatural drama about a cloud that appears over a French surfing resort with some strange consequences.  It was a bit hokey in places, but enjoyable nevertheless. Kind of similar in tone a bit to Les Revenants if anyone watched that.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for the heads up, have watched 4 episodes already.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 1, 2020)

I've watched the first five episodes of Last Man On Earth. They should have named it Most Cringeworthy Man on Earth. It is funny, but he gets worse every episode, I'm sure I'll be able to make it until the end.

Also watched the first 2 eps of the Spurs documentary on Amazon. Very interesting and enlightening so far. Interesting to see how Jose manages players, having heard all the rumours of him falling out with players over the years. I've always begrudgingly liked him though, long before he was our manager.

Oh, I also watched the first 2 eps of Detectorists after recommendations here. Must admit, quite dull so far, I'm not sure I'll even remember to carry on with that.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 2, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I've watched the first five episodes of Last Man On Earth. They should have named it Most Cringeworthy Man on Earth. It is funny, but he gets worse every episode, I'm sure I'll be able to make it until the end.

Also watched the first 2 eps of the Spurs documentary on Amazon. Very interesting and enlightening so far. Interesting to see how Jose manages players, having heard all the rumours of him falling out with players over the years. I've always begrudgingly liked him though, long before he was our manager.

Oh, I also watched the first 2 eps of Detectorists after recommendations here*. Must admit, quite dull so far, I'm not sure I'll even remember to carry on with that*.
		
Click to expand...

You're so wrong and therefore dead to me now.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 2, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			You're so wrong and therefore dead to me now. 

View attachment 32242

Click to expand...

It's not _bad_, it's just not amazing either. It feels like something you just watch to fill time. I think a few of you on here bigged it up too much.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 2, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			It's not _bad_, it's just not amazing either. It feels like something you just watch to fill time. I think a few of you on here bigged it up too much.
		
Click to expand...

Go sit a corner and have a think about what you have just said.

When you are ready, please come back and rejoin the group.

After you apologize!!


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 2, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Go sit a corner and have a think about what you have just said.

When you are ready, please come back and rejoin the group.

After you apologize!!
		
Click to expand...

What's so good about it? There's no belly laughs, just chuckles. A lot of it is fairly tragic actually so far.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 2, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			What's so good about it? There's no belly laughs, just chuckles. A lot of it is fairly tragic actually so far.
		
Click to expand...

I think its due to the ease of watching, the effortless story flow, the writing and casting is genius, the fact that it isn't huge belly laughs, but plenty of chuckles without being rude or crass or in your face, maybe it should have been released 20 years ago as not in your face or shocking enough.

But if we all agreed, it would be a dull place we live!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 2, 2020)

Never been fishing myself but really enjoying Mortimer and Whitehouse Gone Fishing.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 2, 2020)

Started watching the Deceived on My5. Seems decent so far.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 2, 2020)

Rooter said:



			I think its due to the ease of watching, the effortless story flow, the writing and casting is genius, the fact that it isn't huge belly laughs, but plenty of chuckles without being rude or crass or in your face, maybe it should have been released 20 years ago as not in your face or shocking enough.

But if we all agreed, it would be a dull place we live!
		
Click to expand...

Just watched episode three and it was definitely an improvement - probably just a slow-burner (I figured it would be). I'll stick with it - on my own since the wife absolutely hated the first episode.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 2, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Just watched episode three and it was definitely an improvement - probably just a slow-burner (I figured it would be). I'll stick with it - on my own* since the wife absolutely hated the first episode.* 

Click to expand...

I'd get rid mate, sounds a wrong un.


----------



## chellie (Sep 2, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			What's so good about it? There's no belly laughs, just chuckles. A lot of it is fairly tragic actually so far.
		
Click to expand...


I'm with you. Put it on and thought what am I watching. Didn't even watch a whole episode.


----------



## chellie (Sep 2, 2020)

Discovered Home is where the Art is.


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 2, 2020)

The boys is back this Friday.. if you havnt watched then you should.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 2, 2020)

I've been watching Alias Smith and Jones from the beginning....1971.
Can that really have been 49 years ago?


----------



## Ethan (Sep 2, 2020)

bobmac said:



			I've been watching Alias Smith and Jones from the beginning....1971.
Can that really have been 49 years ago? 

Click to expand...

Wow, that is a long time indeed. The first series had an actor in it who then died, and was replaced with a less interesting actor for the rest. It was a good premise for a show, though.

One of them then starred in a preposterously stupid but fun show called Gemini Man.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 2, 2020)

Ethan said:



			Wow, that is a long time indeed. The first series had an actor in it who then died, and was replaced with a less interesting actor for the rest. It was a good premise for a show, though.

One of them then starred in a preposterously stupid but fun show called Gemini Man.
		
Click to expand...

Pete Duel was the actor that died, replaced by Roger Davies. Ben Murphy went on to become the Gemini man. Used to be on Monday nights, my dad would let me and my brother stay up late to watch it as mum was out.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 2, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Pete Duel was the actor that died, replaced by Roger Davies. Ben Murphy went on to become the Gemini man. Used to be on Monday nights, my dad would let me and my brother stay up late to watch it as mum was out.
		
Click to expand...

There used to be a lot of cowboy stuff around then. One of my first memories is watching a show on Saturday at teatime called Branded with Chuck Connors as a disgraced cavalry soldier.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 3, 2020)

Ethan said:



			There used to be a lot of cowboy stuff around then. One of my first memories is watching a show on Saturday at teatime called Branded with Chuck Connors as a disgraced cavalry soldier.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, we grew up with westerns or war stories. Gun smoke, The Virginian, Bonanza, High Chapparal and Maverick are all fondly remembered. Don't remember much of Rawhide, but there was also The lone Ranger, Champion the Wonder Horse, Casey Jones and Zorro.  Always wanted to be a cowboy and still love a good western🤠


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 3, 2020)

The wife is hooked on the Netflix drama/comedy series  DEAD TO ME, so I'm forced to watch it too


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 3, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Yeah, we grew up with westerns or war stories. Gun smoke, The Virginian, Bonanza, High Chapparal and Maverick are all fondly remembered. Don't remember much of Rawhide, but there was also The lone Ranger, Champion the Wonder Horse, Casey Jones and Zorro.  Always wanted to be a cowboy and still love a good western🤠
		
Click to expand...

 Here's a few from my childhood,
 Roy Rogers the singing cowboy ,The Cisco Kid and Pancho, The Range Rider, Cheyanne.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 3, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Based on the above conversation, just watched first episode of Detectorists and love it.
It's a very subtle humour.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the club


----------



## bobmac (Sep 3, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Yeah, we grew up with westerns or war stories. Gun smoke, The Virginian, Bonanza, High Chapparal and Maverick are all fondly remembered. Don't remember much of Rawhide, but there was also The lone Ranger, Champion the Wonder Horse, Casey Jones and Zorro.  Always wanted to be a cowboy and still love a good western🤠
		
Click to expand...

They weren't as fast as Kid Curry though.


----------



## chellie (Sep 3, 2020)

Found Boys on Amazon. Loving it.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 3, 2020)

Started watching Air force one down on Prime, lasted less than 30 mins, pony.


----------



## Piece (Sep 3, 2020)

Finished Detectorists. Nice.

Titans on Netflix.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 4, 2020)

I finished the first series of Detectorists last night. It definitely got better after the first two episodes. Those first two just give the impression of a sleepy, chuckling comedy, but after that the more dramatic storylines come in.


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 4, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I finished the first series of Detectorists last night. It definitely got better after the first two episodes. Those first two just give the impression of a sleepy, chuckling comedy, but after that the more dramatic storylines come in.
		
Click to expand...

more dramatic and Detectorists is a bit of an oxymoon! The whole charm is centred on the lack of drama and subtleties of the script and characters


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 4, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			more dramatic and Detectorists is a bit of an oxymoon! The whole charm is centred on the lack of drama and subtleties of the script and characters
		
Click to expand...

I meant dramatic just as in the more serious parts of the storyline, to fit a Comedy/Drama billing. Not dramatic as in the dictionary definition of being overblown, lol.


----------



## banjofred (Sep 4, 2020)

Just started Torchwood. I'm not a big Dr Who fan, but after a couple episodes Torchwood seems ok.....and the Welsh girl is cute. I can see getting tired of it after a season though....wait and see.
Also have been watching....cough cough cough......Stargirl. If they had done this a bit more seriously I think I would like it. As usual, the parts are way overplayed......with too many irritating behaviors.
Just saw a preview of Freaks on Netflix I might try it out.....


----------



## arnieboy (Sep 5, 2020)

The new All Creatures Great and Small, yes I know I am probably a sad old f*rt but I thought it was excellent.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 5, 2020)

arnieboy said:



			The new All Creatures Great and Small, yes I know I am probably a sad old f*rt but I thought it was excellent.
		
Click to expand...

I loved it despite thinking it would be pretty awful - Channel 5 not usually good at such programmes imho.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 5, 2020)

banjofred said:



			Just started Torchwood. I'm not a big Dr Who fan, but after a couple episodes Torchwood seems ok...*..and the Welsh girl is cute. I* can see getting tired of it after a season though....wait and see.
Also have been watching....cough cough cough......Stargirl. If they had done this a bit more seriously I think I would like it. As usual, the parts are way overplayed......with too many irritating behaviors.
Just saw a preview of Freaks on Netflix I might try it out.....
		
Click to expand...

I used to enjoy Torchwood, was good fun. Try Keeping Faith then if you like Eve Myles as she's in most scenes. First series was very good, second one awful.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 5, 2020)

Instant Hotel on Netflix.  Aussie reality nonsense a bit like 4 in a bed. But the latter is horrid whilst the former is a bit of fun as it gives some insight into Aussie character - as well as some nice Aussie locations/destinations - many that we were lucky enough to visit last year.  Watching with Mrs as we have very different tastes in serial dramas - and this is neutral and very non-taxing ground that we can watch together...


----------



## barry23 (Sep 5, 2020)

The boys on amazon is very good. Not your usual superhero fare at all


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 5, 2020)

Young Wallander on Netflix. Promising first episode.


----------



## Piece (Sep 5, 2020)

barry23 said:



			The boys on amazon is very good. Not your usual superhero fare at all
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Starting series 2 tonight.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 5, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Young Wallander on Netflix. Promising first episode.
		
Click to expand...

Will have a look


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 5, 2020)

styarted Baptiste this morning - on to episode 2 now and really enjoying it. Willl need to check out The Missing (the forerunner with the same detective) when done here


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 5, 2020)

Piers Morgan interviewing Vinnie Jones  on STV


----------



## GG26 (Sep 6, 2020)

Just finished the Sopranos.  Well worth watching if you haven’t got around to it yet.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 6, 2020)

Finally got round to watching series 2 of After Life. Funny, poignant, moving, sweary, brilliant.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 7, 2020)

GG26 said:



			Just finished the Sopranos.  Well worth watching if you haven’t got around to it yet.
		
Click to expand...

??

Think ill do that, started watching Power in Netflix tonight decided to not bother after 2 episodes


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 8, 2020)

arnieboy said:



			The new All Creatures Great and Small, yes I know I am probably a sad old f*rt but I thought it was excellent.
		
Click to expand...

Was thinking about the original last week as I drove up to Scotland, unaware of a new remake. Watched the first episode last night and thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 8, 2020)

I'm not watching Question Time or Politics Live under the new forum rules


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 8, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			I'm not watching Question Time or Politics Live under the new forum rules 

Click to expand...


I was just about to start watching the thick of it. Damn.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 8, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			I was just about to start watching the thick of it. Damn.
		
Click to expand...

We go live to the mods now...


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 8, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			I was just about to start watching the thick of it. Damn.
		
Click to expand...

Great show, at least the latter seasons were. Can't bring myself to watch the earlier seasons with Chris Langham. 
If you like it, then try VEEP, also very good.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 8, 2020)

Mortimer and Whitehouse


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 9, 2020)

"Two Weeks To Live" on SKY. Enjoyed the first two episodes so far. Sean Pertwee definitely needs more screen time.


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 10, 2020)

Just started Warror - on second episode and very compulsive

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5743796/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_7


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 10, 2020)

Finished the Detectorists last night - felt sad - like an old friend leaving!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 10, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			Just started Warror - on second episode and very compulsive

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5743796/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_7

Click to expand...

Started watching it when it came out but got bored after about 5 episodes and just never went back to it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 10, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			"Two Weeks To Live" on SKY. Enjoyed the first two episodes so far. Sean Pertwee definitely needs more screen time.
		
Click to expand...

He is one of those hugely reliable actors who always plays a good part. Never quite made it to leading man status consistently but he delivers every time.


----------



## Beedee (Sep 10, 2020)

I know it's ridiculously cliched and repeated forever, but I don't care.  I really like Death in Paradise.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 10, 2020)

Sons of Anarchy (again) but this time in the box set from the beginning.


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 10, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Sons of Anarchy (again) but this time in the box set from the beginning.
		
Click to expand...

i will do that sometime. One of the very best!


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 11, 2020)

Watched first couple of episodes of sopranos, I was expecting a gritty mafia style drama, but it was more like a soap opera, does it get any better ?


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 11, 2020)

The Inbetweeners. Never watched it before. Got the lot saved on Virgin box. Working my way through them. Not laughed as much in ages. The timing of the actors is brilliant.

...."Brilliant"


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 11, 2020)

Haechi on Netflix. For some unexplainable reason I do enjoy a bit of medieval drama from around the world. This one is set in S.Korea, similar time and sets to Kingdom if anyone saw that. Anyway, all good so far.

The lead has this wonderful Clint Eastwood, man with no name, glance. He will stand still, looking down, slowly lift his head, raise an eyebrow and give a killer line with a slight smirk. He does it 3-4 times an episode and I love it. It is the sort of thing you would play drinking bingo with when you were young and daft.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 11, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Watched first couple of episodes of sopranos, I was expecting a gritty mafia style drama, but it was more like a soap opera, does it get any better ?
		
Click to expand...

I started on Sopranos earlier this year, only made it through the first five episodes. Utterly boring. Couldn't imagine 6 whole series of it.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I started on Sopranos earlier this year, only made it through the first five episodes. Utterly boring. Couldn't imagine 6 whole series of it.
		
Click to expand...

Strange get rave reviews 🤔


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 11, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Watched first couple of episodes of sopranos, I was expecting a gritty mafia style drama, but it was more like a soap opera, does it get any better ?
		
Click to expand...

Same for me, thought wtf is this and ditched it after a couple of episodes.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 11, 2020)

BBC iPlayer putting Battlestar Galactica up.   One of the best series ever made.  It goes to some really dark places at times but the first double-episode and the very final one are up there with the best TV ever made.  And a couple of nice homages back to the original 1978 series too.


----------



## banjofred (Sep 11, 2020)

Just starting Alex Rider on Prime.....good so far.


----------



## Piece (Sep 12, 2020)

Started Awake on Netflix. Emo sci-fi drama. Quite good so far.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 13, 2020)

The Andrew Marr Show this morning was very good.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 16, 2020)

American prison documentary called " 60 DAYS IN " about planting undercover male and female spies/plants into a prison .


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 17, 2020)

Just finished series 1 of Ozark.  Excellent. Now watching Away on Netflix, and last night out of curiosity I started watching Battlestar Galactica.  Now I never watched that back in the day but the film length first episode has me rather hooked I think...


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 17, 2020)

Anyone watched Kingdom on Netflix get ?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 17, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Anyone watched Kingdom on Netflix get ?
		
Click to expand...

The S.Korean show? Love it. 

How far into it are you? It will become clearer, stick with it👍.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 17, 2020)

Cobra Kai

For those who don't know, karate kid 34 years on following the life from Johnny Lawrence view (Daniels rival)

Same actors 

Quiet good 

And he may not be a bully but Daniel is the one who's a bit of a jerk


----------



## Rooter (Sep 17, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Cobra Kai

For those who don't know, karate kid 34 years on following the life from Johnny Lawrence view (Daniels rival)

Same actors

Quiet good

And he may not be a bully but Daniel is the one who's a bit of a jerk
		
Click to expand...

Ha! Was coming to write the same thing! its cheesy, predictable, pretty bad acting at times, HOWEVER!! Its brilliant at the same time. I think you have to be a fan of the original to think like me, but I am loving it! Seasn 1 done, start season 2 tonight with a new addition who made an appearance right at the end of S1!! Things gonna get interesting!!!


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 17, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Ha! Was coming to write the same thing! its cheesy, predictable, pretty bad acting at times, HOWEVER!! Its brilliant at the same time. I think you have to be a fan of the original to think like me, but I am loving it! Seasn 1 done, start season 2 tonight with a new addition who made an appearance right at the end of S1!! Things gonna get interesting!!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh god yes Daniel can't act at all


----------



## Rooter (Sep 17, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Oh god yes Daniel can't act at all
		
Click to expand...

I do love however, how the writers have you switching allegiances even midway through a single episode!! but god some of the acting is woeful. I still love it though!


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 17, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The S.Korean show? Love it.

How far into it are you? It will become clearer, stick with it👍.
		
Click to expand...

Saw a trailer last.night and put it in this watch list, need to finish mindhunter first.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 17, 2020)

The new All Creatures G&S on Channel 5 is very watchable, good acting.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 17, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Saw a trailer last.night and put it in this watch list, need to finish mindhunter first.
		
Click to expand...

I really enjoyed it. There are two series and it is definitely a grower. It can be quite gruesome at times so if anyone in the room is squeamish they may have to look away.

Post what you think after you have seen it.


----------



## User62651 (Sep 17, 2020)

Just finished Away on Netflix, 10 episodes in 3 nights. Manned mission to Mars story. Little bit drawn out at times but has some good moments, interesting crew dynamics and good science based crises with the space walks tense.
Exciting ending and good first episode to hook you in.
Not as good as The Martian movie but a different beast as a series, a lot of career v family dilemmas.
7/10.


----------



## Kaizer_Soze (Sep 18, 2020)

Des on ITV - the story of serial killer Dennis Nilson. Great viewing, David Tennant played the part brilliantly, well worth watching the 3 part series.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 20, 2020)

Finished mindhunter last night, really enjoyed it, surely got to be series 3 ?


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 20, 2020)

Trying to fill in my blanks of ‘must see’  series. Started Life on Mars last night. It has excellent reviews, but I’m not sure after 2 episodes.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 20, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Finished mindhunter last night, really enjoyed it, surely got to be series 3 ?
		
Click to expand...

Mindhunter is a brilliant series. There are plans to do another 3 series, but David Fincher is a bit busy with other projects, so there will be a pause.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 20, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Oh god yes Daniel can't act at all
		
Click to expand...

That was evident in the first film.....


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 20, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			That was evident in the first film.....
		
Click to expand...

Kid actors and adult are different tho. Barely any kids can act


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 20, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Kid actors and adult are different tho. Barely any kids can act
		
Click to expand...

He was 23 when he starred in the first Karate "Kid" 😀. Don't  get me wrong, loved the original film, but always disliked Ralph. He pretty much just used to shout all the time.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 20, 2020)

Kaizer_Soze said:



			Des on ITV - the story of serial killer Dennis Nilson. Great viewing, David Tennant played the part brilliantly, well worth watching the 3 part series.
		
Click to expand...

I'm half way through this. I'm enjoying it but hope they get to the bit in the story when he presents Grandstand and Match of the Day soon as it is a bit grim at the moment.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 20, 2020)

Not a TV series as much, but Hamilton (the musical) on Disney + is absolutely brilliant. My kids have been singing the songs for ages and the whole show is a stunning accomplishment.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 21, 2020)

Cobra Kai- loved it,can’t wait for S3 😊


----------



## bobmac (Sep 21, 2020)

Mortimer and Whitehouse gone fishing on BBC I Player.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 21, 2020)

Kaizer_Soze said:



			Des on ITV - the story of serial killer Dennis Nilson. Great viewing, David Tennant played the part brilliantly, well worth watching the 3 part series.
		
Click to expand...

Was a really interesting series. Very insightful, particularly how he wound the biographer around his figure.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 21, 2020)

Watched a couple of episodes of Strike Lethal White. Enjoyable thus far, something a little bit different to police whodunits.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 21, 2020)

Another series we've been watching is My Life is Murder on Drama. Tis an Australian series where an ex-cop becomes a sort of freelance private investigator for the police. A couple of episodes were a bit dull but as a whole it was a watchable series.


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 21, 2020)

It's back! Only Connect returns to BBC 2 this evening.  And still with delightful Victoria Coren Mitchell as the host.  
Some of the questions can be torturous and provide groans when you realise the answer but enjoyable because it's a bit different.


----------



## kimjones (Sep 22, 2020)

Dark. It is mind blowing


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 22, 2020)

FIM Speedway Grand Prix on BT Sport. Utterly brilliant. These guys are awesome. Some of the overtaking manoeuvres are breath taking.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 22, 2020)

Kaizer_Soze said:



			Des on ITV - the story of serial killer Dennis Nilson. Great viewing, David Tennant played the part brilliantly, well worth watching the 3 part series.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was excellent, but how good a physical casting was Tennant for the role?? Spooky how close he looked to the real life shots of Des...


----------



## rulefan (Sep 22, 2020)

Us
Excellent start.


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 22, 2020)

Criminal on Netflix. Excellent police drama, all centred around interviews with the accused - a different one each episode. Some fairly big name guest stars, putting in very good performances. Highly recommended.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 22, 2020)

Fromtherough said:



			Criminal on Netflix. Excellent police drama, all centred around interviews with the accused - a different one each episode. Some fairly big name guest stars, putting in very good performances. Highly recommended.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, I'll give it a watch.


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 22, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Cheers, I'll give it a watch.
		
Click to expand...

Start from first season last year. David Tennant episode is unsurprisingly brilliant

Just watched Kit Harrington episode. I thought he was very wooden in GoT, so pleasantly surprised at how good he was in this


----------



## TerryA (Sep 22, 2020)

Anyone been watching Harlots ? Watched both series on iplayer, a suprisingly good watch and what a performance from Leslie Manville.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 24, 2020)

Yuki88 said:



			Detectorists
		
Click to expand...

Join the fan club on here - loved it.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 24, 2020)

little Birds


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 24, 2020)

Great British Bake Off. Noel Fielding, Matt Lucas doing a spot on Bojo impression, Paul Hollywood, cakes, what's not to like.


----------



## Piece (Sep 26, 2020)

Just finished Away on Netflix. Really enjoyed it. A low action, emotive space series.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 27, 2020)

Piece said:



			Just finished Away on Netflix. Really enjoyed it. A low action, emotive space series.
		
Click to expand...

It was good. Very atmospheric. If you like that, you'll probably like the movie Ad Astra with Brad Pitt.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 27, 2020)

Watched the documentary The Social Dilemma on Netflix last night. For anyone on social media or has kids on social media it is essential and scary viewing.


----------



## Piece (Sep 27, 2020)

Ethan said:



			It was good. Very atmospheric. If you like that, you'll probably like the movie Ad Astra with Brad Pitt.
		
Click to expand...

Correct, I did like Ad Astra. Many didn’t, but this shows there can be more depth to sci-fi and space films than just blockbusting action and fights.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 27, 2020)

Piece said:



			Correct, I did like Ad Astra. Many didn’t, but this shows there can be more depth to sci-fi and space films than just blockbusting action and fights.
		
Click to expand...

I liked it too. Quite moody and a lot of character rather than action.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 27, 2020)

Started watching ER from the start again. Still holds up as mighty fine TV.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 27, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Started watching ER from the start again. Still holds up as mighty fine TV.
		
Click to expand...

The first series is one of the best stand alone series ever made and the standard across the first eight series is amazing.


----------



## Lazkir (Sep 27, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Watched the documentary The Social Dilemma on Netflix last night. For anyone on social media or has kids on social media it is essential and scary viewing. 





Click to expand...

Very interesting, and quite an eye opener when those who helped create some of these things are calling for change.


----------



## Fish (Sep 27, 2020)

Been watching Gone Fishing, Paul Whitehouse & Bob Mortimer, what a pair of great characters.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 28, 2020)

Finished Borderliner on Netflix (not to be confused with BorderTown which is excellent). I enjoyed it, liked the lead characters, but was a little disappointed with the ending..... that's not to say it was a bad series. Others may be happy with the ending, so I'll leave it there for you to decide yourself.

Now started Young Wallander. Fell asleep in the first episode and missed most of it, rewatched it last night, but fell asleep again for a few minutes. Contrary to the norm, I only usually fall asleep watching good shows, more likely the beer and wine with dinner . Liked what I remember so far


----------



## Piece (Sep 28, 2020)

I've been recommended Succession. Critically acclaimed and Emmy awards. Three or four episodes in and I'm not sure.

Any views?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 28, 2020)

Watched _Des_ - David Tennant spookily like Dennis Nilsen - excellent three-part mini-series. 

Also I've just finished the two-part 3hr Battlestar Galactica miniseries - I'm hooked and on to the full series.

Meanwhile - with Mrs SILH - it's Osark series 2.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 28, 2020)

Just finished Cobra Kai. All i will say is, OMG. Can't wait for S3!!

PS. if you are not a fan of the Karate Kid movies, you will hate this, its only good if you like them! The acting is awful, but its awesome!!


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 28, 2020)

Piece said:



			I've been recommended Succession. Critically acclaimed and Emmy awards. Three or four episodes in and I'm not sure.

Any views?
		
Click to expand...

It is so good. Acting, writing, character development, drama all top notch 

Without giving anything away, I still can't fathom how each character are such awful people, yet you still find yourself rooting for them individually at various times.


----------



## chellie (Sep 28, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Finished Borderliner on Netflix (not to be confused with BorderTown which is excellent). I enjoyed it, liked the lead characters, but was a little disappointed with the ending..... that's not to say it was a bad series. Others may be happy with the ending, so I'll leave it there for you to decide yourself.

Now started Young Wallander. Fell asleep in the first episode and missed most of it, rewatched it last night, but fell asleep again for a few minutes. Contrary to the norm, I only usually fall asleep watching good shows, more likely the beer and wine with dinner . Liked what I remember so far 

Click to expand...

Now we watched Young Wallender and were disappointed. Just started watching Borderliner.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Sep 28, 2020)

Piece said:



			I've been recommended Succession. Critically acclaimed and Emmy awards. Three or four episodes in and I'm not sure.

Any views?
		
Click to expand...

Well worth sticking with. We were ambivalent to begin with but glad we stuck with it.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Sep 28, 2020)

And if you make it to the end of the 2nd season then 😳😳💣💥


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 28, 2020)

The good place 

Silly comedy on netflix from the makers of Brooklyn 99

Main reason I wanted to watch was because Ted danson is in it and I find him hilarious 

Starting the last season (4) tonight


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 28, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			The good place

Silly comedy on netflix from the makers of Brooklyn 99

Main reason I wanted to watch was because Ted danson is in it and I find him hilarious

Starting the last season (4) tonight
		
Click to expand...

 The Good Place
I watched it all and thoroughly enjoyed it, suited my silly light hearted sense of humour.


----------



## Beedee (Sep 29, 2020)

Really looking forward to The Write-offs tonight.  Thoroughly enjoyed last week's episode.  Proper feel-good viewing.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 2, 2020)

Motherland on BBC2 - quite funny!


----------



## craigstardis1976 (Oct 2, 2020)

I am watching "Secret Army" on DVD at the moment. Very good for a show more than forty years old.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2020)

craigstardis1976 said:



			I am watching "Secret Army" on DVD at the moment. Very good for a show more than forty years old.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. Many years ago when it was on going out on BBC there was an exhibition at the IWM and it despite it being a drama it was factually accurate on all levels


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 2, 2020)

Brave New World on Sky. I suspect this is another where you need to have read the books to maintain interest. Not sure I'll be watching episode 2 unless anyone has kept watching and recommends it?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 3, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Brave New World on Sky. I suspect this is another where you need to have read the books to maintain interest. Not sure I'll be watching episode 2 unless anyone has kept watching and recommends it?
		
Click to expand...

Love the book and will watch.  The final few scenes in the book are set on a common heath only a couple of miles from us and the descriptions make location easily recognisable...which I find a bit weird for a book such as BNW and that I first read at school - more recently 3 yrs ago. Not surprising I suppose as Huxley was a local from Godalming.

Meanwhile we’ve started on Life on BBC - enjoyed ep1


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 3, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Love the book and will watch.  The final few scenes in the book are set on a common heath only a couple of miles from us and the descriptions make location easily recognisable...which I find a bit strange for a book such as BNW and that I first read at school - more recently 3 yrs ago.

Meanwhile we’ve started on Life on BBC - enjoyed ep1
		
Click to expand...

Please post after you have started watching. Advise whether it is worth sticking with.


----------



## KenL (Oct 3, 2020)

Stranger Things.  MrsL talked me into watching this, it is great.


----------



## MarkT (Oct 3, 2020)

Finished This Is Us last night, 72 episodes polished off in eight weeks. The perfect lockdown fodder


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 3, 2020)

MarkT said:



			Finished This Is Us last night, 72 episodes polished off in eight weeks. The perfect lockdown fodder
		
Click to expand...

Up there with the best TV ever imho.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 3, 2020)

Re-watching Tinker, Taylor, Soldier Spy for the umpteenth time.
Best TV series in the history of TV series’. 📺


----------



## User62651 (Oct 3, 2020)

Just started 'Designated Survivor', brilliant first episode and good second, anyone watched the 3 series, is it worth sticking with?


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 3, 2020)

Just watched South Park pandemic special, best laugh I've had in ages. S24, think I've missed about 20 series 😞


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 3, 2020)

Just started the second series of Ozark, loved the first series and this one is just as good.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 4, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Just started 'Designated Survivor', brilliant first episode and good second, anyone watched the 3 series, is it worth sticking with?
		
Click to expand...

does get a bit silly in parts, but I watched it to the end, It was decent enough.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 4, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Just started the second series of Ozark, loved the first series and this one is just as good.
		
Click to expand...

likewise - we are a couple of eps into S2


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 4, 2020)

New series of The Wine Show coming soon, it's tremendous fun.  If you have Amazon Prime then thoroughly recommend watching the 1st 2 series before the new one starts.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 4, 2020)

The Third Day - anyone got a clue?? Can't decide how miuch I want to find out what the heck is going on!


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 5, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			The Third Day - anyone got a clue?? Can't decide how miuch I want to find out what the heck is going on!
		
Click to expand...

isn't it just the Wicker man, but with Dave in the lead role???


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 5, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			isn't it just the Wicker man, but with Dave in the lead role???
		
Click to expand...

I've not seen that but HID keeps mentioning it. Anyhow, quit 5 mins into 3rd episode!


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 5, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I've not seen that but HID keeps mentioning it. Anyhow, quit 5 mins into 3rd episode!
		
Click to expand...

My wife quite likes it and Dave, i lasted about 2nd ep.... bit too slow


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 5, 2020)

Finished _Life.  _Good - and certainly thought provoking for me - in many ways...


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 6, 2020)

started on Brave new World last night, Ok


----------



## rulefan (Oct 6, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Finished _Life.  _Good - and certainly thought provoking for me - in many ways...
		
Click to expand...

We decided not to go for a binge watch so looking forward to the 2nd episode tonight.


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 6, 2020)

Next on HBO is meant to be the new 24, might try and get through on a vpn.


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 6, 2020)

Been watching Blitz: The bombs that changed Britain. Tonight was about the 2 days of the blitz in Clydebank. It’s always a touching program, focusing on individual families but highlighting the National effect certain bombs had. Tonight was brilliant. Highlighting the struggles the workforce of Clydebank had with the boss’s, the communist sympathies, apprentice strikes  and the way, despite the devastation and evacuation the men turned up to do their shifts. Bloody amazing people. check it out on iPlayer.👍


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 7, 2020)

Battlestar Galactics.  Loving it. S1 Ep5 president character comments about what she was told by the previous president...that a leader must remember and learn from his mistakes - even if he cannot admit them.


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 7, 2020)

The BBC Drama series 'Life' is looking good after two episodes.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 7, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			New series of *The Wine Show coming soon*, it's tremendous fun.  If you have Amazon Prime then thoroughly recommend watching the 1st 2 series before the new one starts.
		
Click to expand...

What channel?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 7, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			The BBC Drama series 'Life' is looking good after two episodes.
		
Click to expand...

It’s good - we’ve watched the whole series on iPlayer. Alison Steadman outstanding...


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 7, 2020)

Bosch on Amazon


----------



## Temeura (Oct 7, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Bosch on Amazon
		
Click to expand...

Great television. Every season is quality.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 7, 2020)

Temeura said:



			Great television. Every season is quality.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. At first glance, looks a bit cliched, but quickly shows it has superior characters and some interesting twists on the genre.


----------



## Temeura (Oct 7, 2020)

Ethan said:



			Agreed. At first glance, looks a bit cliched, but quickly shows it has superior characters and some interesting twists on the genre.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it is nothing new but it is all done so well. Class throughout.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 7, 2020)

JamesR said:



			What channel?
		
Click to expand...

It looks like it is on Amazon Prime I think. But first series was on ITV 4 and second series on Channel 5. Which is strange as it is a great series and deserves to be on a much more prominent channel.


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 7, 2020)

Been catching up with Harlots. Very enjoyable and some great performances.

Certainly beats watching TV


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 8, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Bosch on Amazon
		
Click to expand...

Are they based on the books? If so can I say the usual cliche that although I've not seen any of them, they won't be as good as the books. Although having said that, the books have tailed off a lot recently as Connelly has mostly run out of things to do with him.


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 8, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Are they based on the books? If so can I say the usual cliche that although I've not seen any of them, they won't be as good as the books. Although having said that, the books have tailed off a lot recently as Connelly has mostly run out of things to do with him.
		
Click to expand...

Not read the books although HID has got one to read. Like all cop TV series, I just take it as entertaining rather than anything to serious.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 8, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Not read the books although HID has got one to read. Like all cop TV series, I just take it as entertaining rather than anything to serious.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. It is entertainment rather than philosophical stimulation, but better than many of the others. 

Mindhunter (Netflix) is a fantastic series, but rather heavier fare.


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 8, 2020)

Not got Netflix, but as HID says, there's only so much TV you can watch


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 8, 2020)

Another thumbs up for OZARK on Netflix. Mexican Cartel drugs money laundering story , not as good as Breaking bad , but worth a watch


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 8, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Bosch on Amazon
		
Click to expand...

Quality show.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 8, 2020)

Couldn't resist, started rewatching The Detectorists from the start. Even more enjoyable second time round.


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 9, 2020)

just finished The Good Fight series 3 (spin off/ follow on from The Good Wife). Excellent TV. On series 4 now. But series 3 was superb as ever with one iof the best characters i have seen since finishing Rake. Martin Sheen plays a gloriously OTT lawyer called Roland Blum - pure class acting in a very strong show


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 9, 2020)

Really enjoying The Boys. If Deadpool made a Marvel series it would be this. 4 episodes in, I hope it can keep it up.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 9, 2020)

Started The Fall on netflix last night, 1 in, looks pretty good. will see how the next few nights fare!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 9, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Started The Fall on netflix last night, 1 in, looks pretty good. will see how the next few nights fare!
		
Click to expand...

I really enjoyed all 3 series it when they were shown at the time.  The 2 leads are excellent, well worth staying with IMHO.


----------



## chellie (Oct 9, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Really enjoying The Boys. If Deadpool made a Marvel series it would be this. 4 episodes in, I hope it can keep it up.
		
Click to expand...

We binged watched Season 1 and are now up to date with Season 2. New episode tonight


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 12, 2020)

Rewatched season 1 of True Detective over the weekend as Mrs Wedge hadn't seen it. Very good.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 12, 2020)

Started watching Us last night. Seems alright. At the very least we'll get to see plenty of Europe!


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 12, 2020)

Tongo said:



			Started watching Us last night. Seems alright. At the very least we'll get to see plenty of Europe!
		
Click to expand...

It's not bad, me and the missus really enjoyed it.
Only one naff moment in it, you'll know when it happens 😉


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 12, 2020)

Love Monday night. Bunch of slightly weird boffins to entertain. Mastermind, Only Connect and then University Challange!


----------



## Grizzly (Oct 13, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Are they based on the books? If so can I say the usual cliche that although I've not seen any of them, they won't be as good as the books. Although having said that, the books have tailed off a lot recently as Connelly has mostly run out of things to do with him.
		
Click to expand...

I think the author has tacitly admitted that by only now using the character in twin lead novels.  But what a great series whilst they lasted.

The Prime show is not half bad either - its a slightly different character (Bosch is a Gulf War vet rather than Vietnam) but otherwise similar enough to pay homage whilst different enough to keep the interest.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 13, 2020)

Watched S1 Ep 1 of Schitt's Creek last night.  Looks as good as it's talked of as being.  Will see if my Mrs wants to watch it.  We often find ourselves looking for a series with 25-30min episodes to watch later in the evening. The heavier stuff is generally longer and requiring concentration.  So something fairly light and easy and not requiring me to remain fully awake throughout is required.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 13, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Watched S1 Ep 1 of Schitt's Creek last night.  Looks as good as it's talked of as being.  Will see if my Mrs wants to watch it.  We often find ourselves looking for a series with 25-30min episodes to watch later in the evening. The heavier stuff is generally longer and requiring concentration.  So something fairly light and easy and not requiring me to remain fully awake throughout is required.
		
Click to expand...

We are into series 3 now. Like a lot of this type you have to stick with the early episodes. You grow into the characters, the charaters themselves evolve each episode and series. It is easy to give up after 2-3 episodes but I would say stick with this one. It is very gentle but amusing. A nice show for these times.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 13, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Really enjoying The Boys. If Deadpool made a Marvel series it would be this. 4 episodes in, I hope it can keep it up.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it stays good. Just finished season 2 and it just gets more twisted as it goes on.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 13, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We are into series 3 now. Like a lot of this type you have to stick with the early episodes. You grow into the characters, the charaters themselves evolve each episode and series. It is easy to give up after 2-3 episodes but I would say stick with this one. It is very gentle but amusing. A nice show for these times.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds lust the job...will try and introduce my Mrs to it this evening.  We are watching Ozark but that has to be early evening as it requires us to remain awake to keep track of what's going on


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 13, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Watched S1 Ep 1 of Schitt's Creek last night.  Looks as good as it's talked of as being.  Will see if my Mrs wants to watch it.  We often find ourselves looking for a series with 25-30min episodes to watch later in the evening. The heavier stuff is generally longer and requiring concentration.  So something fairly light and easy and not requiring me to remain fully awake throughout is required.
		
Click to expand...

Have you watched  Grace & Frankie  and Dead To Me, 2 comedy series on Netflix,, my wife was hooked on both.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 13, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Have you watched  Grace & Frankie  and Dead To Me, 2 comedy series on Netflix,, my wife was hooked on both.
		
Click to expand...

Neither - but I'll have a look at both in case she doesn't go for SC


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 13, 2020)

Rob Burrow...just so flipping sad


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 14, 2020)

I'm sure its been mentioned in this thread previously,but watching Chernobyl at the minute. I have watched it previously but through an unreliable source so the picture wasnt great.

Its turning into one of those events that I want to research and read about.


----------



## User62651 (Oct 14, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Watched S1 Ep 1 of Schitt's Creek last night.  Looks as good as it's talked of as being.  Will see if my Mrs wants to watch it.  We often find ourselves looking for a series with 25-30min episodes to watch later in the evening. The heavier stuff is generally longer and requiring concentration.  So something fairly light and easy and not requiring me to remain fully awake throughout is required.
		
Click to expand...

My Mrs binge watched all of Schitts Creek in quick time, I caught snippets but it didn't quite do it for me. Maybe one for the ladies?

She has recently binge watched Modern Family, I'm ok with it but 1 episode a day is more than enough for me, not bingeable imo! Is not hilarious but has it's moments, quite funny.

To round off she yesterday finished The Haunting of Bly Manor, tried really hard to get into this one but nope, drifted off it after 2 episodes, too slow and plot tedious and not enough fright value.

Finding it hard to invest in series, a 2 hour film is more my thing.
I have to be careful and give things a chance though, I never watched Benidorm when it was on tv, since it's been on catch up I've watched it all, like a modern day Carry On with all the double entendres and class snobbery, fun stuff!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 14, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			My Mrs binge watched all of Schitts Creek in quick time, I caught snippets but it didn't quite do it for me. Maybe one for the ladies?
		
Click to expand...

Snippets don't work for those type of American comedies, The US Office, Parks & Rec are other examples. You need to get to know the characters, see their foibles, how they react with others. They grow on you, you learn to appreciate the characters and the show. I completely get they might not be for you, humour is a personal thing, but you need to invest a little time in them in order to get the best out of them. They are different to most UK sitcoms as they are not aiming for belly laughs, they are more about smiles.

Saying all the above, it just may not be for you. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 14, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Rob Burrow...just so flipping sad 

Click to expand...

It was heartbreaking. I'm a Rhinos fan, and Rob is a hero of mine. Tragic to see how much he has gone downhill since it was announced her had MND.


----------



## Piece (Oct 14, 2020)

New series of Top Gear. Good.

Finished series 1 of Succession. Just can't warm to it. Filmed in the same manner as Modern Family, so can't tell if when they are joking or serious.

Brave New World. It's OK.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Oct 15, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Rob Burrow...just so flipping sad 

Click to expand...




AmandaJR said:



			Rob Burrow...just so flipping sad 

Click to expand...

I'm a huge Rhinos fan and remember seeing Robbie make his debut and thought what's the ball boy doing. He has the heart of a lion, one of my all time fave Leeds players and I'm not ashamed to say I balled my eyes out at his televised testimonial. 
He seems to be succumbing quite rapidly. My heart goes out to him, his wife and his 3 young girls.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 15, 2020)

Us, i wasnt sure who you were supposed to sympathise with, i found the wife and son a bit whiny


----------



## Tongo (Oct 15, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Us, i wasnt sure who you were supposed to sympathise with, i found the wife and son a bit whiny
		
Click to expand...

Felt sorry for the dad when his wife said she thinks the marriage is over but have found his obsessive planning and general lack of flexibility to be annoying.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 17, 2020)

I love Inside the Factory. This weeks episode followed the making of cherry bakewell's. The two stand out moments,  the cherries are put on by hand 😳. At one point something, can't remember what, was added by tube, one floor down to another. To start the ingredient dropping through the bloke at the bottom hit the tube with a piece of metal, the bloke above hears it and opens the valve. Stuff mechanisation, a bloke whacking something was the signal 😁. Always fascinating.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 17, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Us, i wasnt sure who you were supposed to sympathise with, i found the wife and son a bit whiny
		
Click to expand...

I really liked the ending.

Just finished Life. Tremendous acting from all.


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 17, 2020)

I've been watching replays of 'Unforgotten'  good plots and acting.


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 17, 2020)

The Sweeney. I have been recording them on ITV4 and then watching them in order. 
A quote from the first episode from Reagan, in an angry voice, "we're the Sweeney, and we haven't had any dinner". 
I'm sure that Life on Mars was inspired by The Sweeney.


----------



## arnieboy (Oct 18, 2020)

The Sweeney, one of my all time favourites.  "Put your trousers on,  you're nicked!"


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 19, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			The Sweeney. I have been recording them on ITV4 and then watching them in order.
A quote from the first episode from Reagan, in an angry voice, "we're the Sweeney, and we haven't had any dinner".
I'm sure that Life on Mars was inspired by The Sweeney.
		
Click to expand...

Been watching them too. Amazing to see who has popped up as a villain or snout and gone on to make names for themselves https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sweeney#Cast_and_characters


----------



## rulefan (Oct 19, 2020)

Roadkill looks promising


----------



## User62651 (Oct 19, 2020)

Just completed series 1 of Deadwind.
Finnish police murder drama on netflixwith subtitles. Quite bleak set in the winter with good character development and some decent sub-plots. Like these scandi-noir dramas.
Reminded me a bit of Cardinal, a Canadian equivalent series.
Enjoyed this one, 12 episodes kept my attention.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 20, 2020)

Just finished The Fall on netflix. Very good! Enjoyed it!!

Onto the next thing, not sure on what yet...


----------



## Midnight (Oct 20, 2020)

Just watching Utopia on Prime. Enjoyable but not as good as the British version, worth a watch though.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 21, 2020)

arnieboy said:



			The Sweeney, one of my all time favourites.  "Put your trousers on,  you're nicked!"
		
Click to expand...

At some point in the past, I wrote a satirical piece imagining what would happen if Reagan and Carter took over running the NFL.  Not sure if I am proud of it or now  ;-)


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 21, 2020)

Roadkill is pretty good based on Episode 1.   I guess George escaped going over the top in Blackadder if he is now a Government minister.


----------



## Midnight (Oct 21, 2020)

Parks and Recreation what a cracking series, I started watching it on the recommendation of people on here, I got bored and distracted by other things to start off, so started it again, I'm loving it, well worth a watch if you haven't seen it 👍🏾👍🏾

Thanks to everyone who pointed me in this direction


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 21, 2020)

Midnight said:



			Parks and Recreation what a cracking series, I started watching it on the recommendation of people on here, I got bored and distracted by other things to start off, so started it again, I'm loving it, well worth a watch if you haven't seen it 👍🏾👍🏾

Thanks to everyone who pointed me in this direction
		
Click to expand...

It's superb - Ron Swanson is one of the best comedy characters of all time.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 21, 2020)

Billions - Series 5 on Sky Atlantic, Ax back to his best.👍🏻


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 21, 2020)

Been going through all the Ed Stafford stuff on Discovery, he's some guy 😯


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 22, 2020)

Midnight said:



			Parks and Recreation what a cracking series, I started watching it on the recommendation of people on here, I got bored and distracted by other things to start off, so started it again, I'm loving it, well worth a watch if you haven't seen it 👍🏾👍🏾

Thanks to everyone who pointed me in this direction
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 22, 2020)

Adult material, very funny


----------



## Hoganman1 (Oct 23, 2020)

I know my friends across the pond might not find this that interesting but THE TRIAL OF THE CHICAGO SEVEN is really well done. I lived through that period here in the states and it's historically accurate for the most part. Aaron Sorkin is a master story teller and the actors do a great job. These events took place 50 years ago. It's amazing how much what happened parallels some what is still happening today.


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 23, 2020)

I did enjoy the recent Cormaron Strike series.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 24, 2020)

Midnight said:



			Parks and Recreation what a cracking series, I started watching it on the recommendation of people on here, I got bored and distracted by other things to start off, so started it again, I'm loving it, well worth a watch if you haven't seen it 👍🏾👍🏾

Thanks to everyone who pointed me in this direction
		
Click to expand...

Started watching again from S1E1 last night. Likewise I got distracted. Will look to get Mrs SILH watching as our ‘We’ve got half hour“ watch.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 24, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			I did enjoy the recent Cormaron Strike series.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, we thought they were excellent.


----------



## 3-off-the-tee (Oct 24, 2020)

I’ve started working my way through Lost. Watched it back when it first came out and only managed to get to series 4 before I got a bit perplexed with it all. I’ve just finished watching the first 2 series and starting on season 3 tomorrow. Enjoying it so far.


----------



## Piece (Oct 25, 2020)

Finished Succession. Quite good.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 26, 2020)

Was looking for some easy viewing last night, started "Emily in Paris" on Netflix. Can't say it was great despite a 7.2 rating on IMDB, certainly very predictable, young American moves to France, can't speak the lingo but charms most to become the best marketing exec ever. Still not sure I like the main character, she's a bit too twee, but, I quite like the politically incorrect French colleague and he made me chuckle a few times. Mrs wedge gave up after the first episode, not sure how but I somehow ended up sitting through 5.....


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 30, 2020)

Two excellent new shows on Netflix

The Queen's Gambit. Never really thought a show about chess would be quite as riveting as this.... well, not really about chess, although it is, but 3 episodes in it is quite gripping.

Barbarians. For all that like "Last Kingdom", this is a similar premise but set in Germany. Two episodes in and totally hooked. It's a Dutch show, but the characters speak in their native tongues, German, Italian/ Latin etc. Best with subs on.


----------



## Dando (Oct 30, 2020)

I’m currently binge watching schitts creek and really enjoying it


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 30, 2020)

Dando said:



			I’m currently binge watching schitts creek and really enjoying it
		
Click to expand...

Like many of its ilk it gets better with each series. We are halfway through series 5 now and it is getting stronger. Some lovely characters in it.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 30, 2020)

New series of the Mandalorian on Disney - binging the first one to get ready for it.


----------



## Dando (Oct 30, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Like many of its ilk it gets better with each series. We are halfway through series 5 now and it is getting stronger. Some lovely characters in it.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve got a soft spot for Stevie! She’s actually pretty funny


----------



## Dando (Oct 30, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			New series of the Mandalorian on Disney - binging the first one to get ready for it.
		
Click to expand...

Watched it at lunch time while on my break. 
Let’s hope it’s a good as first series


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 30, 2020)

Dando said:



			I’ve got a soft spot for Stevie! She’s actually pretty funny
		
Click to expand...

Beautifully understated, I'm with you. Also 😍, does it for me 😁


----------



## larmen (Oct 31, 2020)

Dando said:



			Watched it at lunch time while on my break.
Let’s hope it’s a good as first series
		
Click to expand...

Can someone time it for me please?
I think it is based between the prequel 3 movies and the original ones? That would make baby Yoda not the actual baby Yoda but just a baby of the same species?


----------



## Midnight (Nov 2, 2020)

Just finished watching Truthseekers on Prime, I enjoyed it and hopefully there will be a 2nd series.


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 2, 2020)

Finished Power last night, but if a slog towards the end and not sure I'll bother with Power book 2.
Think Narcos mexico next season is out soon so will have a trawl for something in the meantime tonight.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 2, 2020)

Two Weeks to Live , a comedy drama on Netflix  EP1 looks really good so far, staring the wee girl from GOT.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 2, 2020)

Dando said:



			I’m currently binge watching schitts creek and really enjoying it
		
Click to expand...

I love this. Can’t get tired of watching Alexis


----------



## Captainron (Nov 2, 2020)

First series of Ted Lasso on Apple TV. Loved it


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 3, 2020)

mid way through Season 3 of Queen of teh South (4 series). Good show if a notch or two below top class


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 4, 2020)

The Undoing on Netflix is looking good, Nicole Kidman almost kept her clothes on for the first 10 minutes in EP1


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 5, 2020)

Binge watched Young Wallender on Netflix, was Ok, not sure if watch S2 if it gets made.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 5, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Binge watched Young Wallender on Netflix, was Ok, not sure if watch S2 if it gets made.
		
Click to expand...

How disappointing an ending though? I feel the same about S2 which is a shame.


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 5, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			How disappointing an ending though? I feel the same about S2 which is a shame.
		
Click to expand...

I had to check the episode guide to see if there was one missing 😵


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 5, 2020)

American Barbecue Showdown on Netflix, only 8 episodes but a great journey, top cooks and some inspirational cooking 👌


----------



## Piece (Nov 6, 2020)

Brave New World. 

9-1-1: Lone Star. Fluffy.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 6, 2020)

Thinking of something quite different - having found a love for a lot of the output from Studio Ghibli (many are currently available on Netflix) - _Castle in the Sky, Spirited Away, Howl's Moving Castle _- _The Tale of Princess Kaguya _is particularly beautiful - and many others - I'm going to have a look at _Castlevania_...adult anime series...('adult' only as not being anime specifically targetted at children).


----------



## Piece (Nov 6, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Thinking of something quite different - having found a love for a lot of the output from Studio Ghibli (many are currently available on Netflix) - _Castle in the Sky, *Spirited Away*, Howl's Moving Castle _- _The Tale of Princess Kaguya _is particularly beautiful - and many others - I'm going to have a look at _Castlevania_...adult anime series...('adult' only as not being anime specifically targetted at children).
		
Click to expand...

I've been meaning to watch this for years. I've only managed the first 20 mins ages ago.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 6, 2020)

Piece said:



			I've been meaning to watch this for years. I've only managed the first 20 mins ages ago.
		
Click to expand...

It is excellent - they are all very different - some clearly more targetted at a young(er) audience, but some offering much for the adult viewer.   If you fancy something extremely gentle, amusing, poignant and beautifully animated with a haunting soundtrack, I thoroughly recommend  _The Tale of the Princess Kaguya - _utterly mesmerising.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 6, 2020)

Giving "Queen's Gambit" a try from Netflix.  Three episodes in and cannot decide if great or not.   Will stick with it to the end game  (sorry).


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 6, 2020)

So we almost finished re watching the fresh Prince. We mainly watch it in bed when feeding the twins at night ..

At night when little lady is in bed we have started Dexter . I've seen them all before .. but Mrs never has

I loved it first time 

Tonight is season 3 last 2 episodes lol think we are doing 3 series a fortnight ATM 

Forgot how good seasons 2 and 3 were I just remember how good season 4 is can't wait


----------



## Midnight (Nov 6, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			So we almost finished re watching the fresh Prince. We mainly watch it in bed when feeding the twins at night ..

At night when little lady is in bed we have started Dexter . I've seen them all before .. but Mrs never has

I loved it first time

Tonight is season 3 last 2 episodes lol think we are doing 3 series a fortnight ATM

Forgot how good seasons 2 and 3 were I just remember how good season 4 is can't wait
		
Click to expand...


Funny old thing, I have just started to rewatch Dexter, 2 episodes of series 3 left, seen it before but ages ago 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 6, 2020)

Midnight said:



			Funny old thing, I have just started to rewatch Dexter, 2 episodes of series 3 left, seen it before but ages ago 👍🏾👍🏾
		
Click to expand...

I've warned her season 5 is a bit of a nasty one subject wise 

We will watch until the end and then awaiting season 9 lol


----------



## GB72 (Nov 6, 2020)

A real long term project, just started Star Trek, The Next Generation from episode one as much of it passed me by when first released. God some of the early episodes were bad.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 6, 2020)

GB72 said:



			A real long term project, just started Star Trek, The Next Generation from episode one as much of it passed me by when first released. God some of the early episodes were bad.
		
Click to expand...

I'm doing _Battlestar Galactica_ (2004-2009) from S1E1.  I missed it first time round - and I am just loving it.  It is nothing at all as I expected as I was imagining a Star Trek 'rip-off' and it is absolutely nothing of the sort - though I'm comparing with the original Star Trek and not Next Generation.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 6, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Giving "Queen's Gambit" a try from Netflix.  Three episodes in and cannot decide if great or not.   Will stick with it to the end game  (sorry).
		
Click to expand...

fantastic show.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 6, 2020)

Piece said:



			Brave New World. 

9-1-1: Lone Star. Fluffy.
		
Click to expand...

Managed one episode of 911 Lonestar and had to jack it in. "Fluffy" is being kind, Rob Lowe is much better than that, and Liv Tyler has changed a fair bit since Arwen.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 6, 2020)

Piece said:



			I've been meaning to watch this for years. I've only managed the first 20 mins ages ago.
		
Click to expand...

Sen to Chihiro (Spirited Away) is a fantastic anime. Wedge junior used to watch it every day 18 years ago when we lived in Tokyo and he was about 2...... still outstanding today.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 6, 2020)

Piece said:



			Brave New World. 

*9-1-1: Lone Star.* Fluffy.
		
Click to expand...




need_my_wedge said:



			Managed one episode of 911 Lonestar and had to jack it in. "Fluffy" is being kind, Rob Lowe is much better than that, and Liv Tyler has changed a fair bit since Arwen.
		
Click to expand...

Got them sitting on the planner, but not rushing to watch it having watched the first few.  Promised much with the rebuild the station line, but it doesn't seem to know if it wants to be a drama or a comedy and misses on both fronts.  Bring back Chicago Fire.

Getting to watch Blue Bloods piecemeal.  As Virgin customers we don't get Atlantic so have to wait for it to wash up on Witness.  Having watched the most recent series, we are now watching the first series.


----------



## Piece (Nov 6, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Got them sitting on the planner, but not rushing to watch it having watched the first few.  Promised much with the rebuild the station line, but it doesn't seem to know if it wants to be a drama or a comedy and misses on both fronts.  Bring back Chicago Fire.

Getting to watch Blue Bloods piecemeal.  As Virgin customers we don't get Atlantic so have to wait for it to wash up on Witness.  Having watched the most recent series, we are now watching the first series.
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to look at Chicago Fire, if I can get it, as something that will hopefully have more depth.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 6, 2020)

Piece said:



			I'm going to look at Chicago Fire, if I can get it, as something that will hopefully have more depth.
		
Click to expand...

im a fan of the whole Chicago Franchise- start with Fire then PD and finish with Med .


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 6, 2020)

FBI and FBI Most Wanted are easy watching on Sky


----------



## User62651 (Nov 6, 2020)

Missed it first time round so watching Borgen, 3 episodes in it's pretty good political drama. 
Only issue is the dubbing with every UK accent you can think of🙁. You know it's Danish set in Copenhagen so they should've used Danes speaking English for the dubbing IMHO. 
Wondering if I can get a subtitled version instead.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 6, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			FBI and FBI Most Wanted are easy watching on Sky
		
Click to expand...

I quite like most wanted. FBI is the most pc pro women show I‘ve ever seen.
I know us shows are predictable, but rule of thumb. Whatever Maggie says is right.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2020)

Currently watching the re-runs of the Trailblazers music series on Sky Arts. Great one tonight about the emergence of rave music or EDM as it is perhaps known as now. Some great insights from those that were there at the very start. Not my favourite genre of music but some great tracks from my youth in there evoked some memories from when I was in my early 20's. Even more fun as HID didn't have a clue as she was still in school


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 6, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I quite like most wanted. FBI is the most pc pro women show I‘ve ever seen.
I know us shows are predictable, but rule of thumb. Whatever Maggie says is right.
		
Click to expand...

She can tell me what to do


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 6, 2020)

Piece said:



			I'm going to look at Chicago Fire, if I can get it, as something that will hopefully have more depth.
		
Click to expand...

It does, by some distance.

Like S.W.A.T. as well as something that doesn't take itself too seriously yet still has some reasonable storylines.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 6, 2020)

An old episode of Still Game on BBC Scotland channel 9, just now , pure dead brilliant


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 6, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Missed it first time round so watching Borgen, 3 episodes in it's pretty good political drama.
Only issue is the dubbing with every UK accent you can think of🙁. You know it's Danish set in Copenhagen so they should've used Danes speaking English for the dubbing IMHO.
Wondering if I can get a subtitled version instead.
		
Click to expand...

It's on Netflix with subtitles. You can switch on/ off as you wish


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Nov 6, 2020)

Just finished the Queens Gambit, fantastic series on Netflix.
We also binged Borgen on Netflix as well and thought it was great. Apparently Netflix have bought the rights and are resurrecting it for a 4th season.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 7, 2020)

Chasing the Sun. 

5 part documentary series about South Africa’s winning 2019 Rugby World Cup. 

Absolutely superb


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 7, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Chasing the Sun.

5 part documentary series about South Africa’s winning 2019 Rugby World Cup.

Absolutely superb
		
Click to expand...

might watch that, I love a happy ending


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 7, 2020)

started Series 2 of Harlots last night, highly recommended.

tempted to watch Fairly Secret Army in honour of the great Geoffrey Palmer, it was absolutely brilliant.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 7, 2020)

Thinking on foreign language series such as Borgen, or indeed my aforementioned Studio Ghibli films - I think I actually prefer the original soundtrack plus sub-titles rather than dubbed versions.  

Started watching one of the SG films last night and switched it from dubbed English to original Japanese with sub-titles. And it just felt ‘right’ and part of the watching experience.  Or maybe that only works when the context or setting of the film is specific to the original country - maybe matters less when the story is country agnostic.


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 7, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			started Series 2 of Harlots last night, highly recommended.

tempted to watch Fairly Secret Army in honour of the great Geoffrey Palmer, it was absolutely brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

Yes Harlots is great fun, Liv Tyler pops up in that too. She seems a bit of a giant compared to the other actors though!


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 7, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Yes Harlots is great fun, Liv Tyler pops up in that too. She seems a bit of a giant compared to the other actors though!
		
Click to expand...

Just googled it, she is 5 ft 10, but she does look like a giant in this!


----------



## Midnight (Nov 7, 2020)

Caught a few episodes of Tales of the unexpected a few weeks ago (remember watching them many moons ago) , now started watching them from the very first episode, dated but enjoyable 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## apj0524 (Nov 7, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Thinking on foreign language series such as Borgen, or indeed my aforementioned Studio Ghibli films - I think I actually prefer the original soundtrack plus sub-titles rather than dubbed versions. 

Started watching one of the SG films last night and switched it from dubbed English to original Japanese with sub-titles. And it just felt ‘right’ and part of the watching experience.  Or maybe that only works when the context or setting of the film is specific to the original country - maybe matters less when the story is country agnostic.
		
Click to expand...

I really enjoy a good foreign drama with sub-titles I feel I actually sit watch and switch off, because of the sub-titles, rather than have it on an look at my phone iPad etc I find it much more relaxing


----------



## Captainron (Nov 7, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			might watch that, I love a happy ending 

Click to expand...

It is powerful stuff.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 7, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Thinking on foreign language series such as Borgen, or indeed my aforementioned Studio Ghibli films - I think I actually prefer the original soundtrack plus sub-titles rather than dubbed versions.

Started watching one of the SG films last night and switched it from dubbed English to original Japanese with sub-titles. And it just felt ‘right’ and part of the watching experience.  Or maybe that only works when the context or setting of the film is specific to the original country - maybe matters less when the story is country agnostic.
		
Click to expand...

With the Ghibli films I don't mind the English versions because it's a cartoon and not obvious that it is dubbed. I've seen them all many times and watched in both original and dubbed. My wife is Japanese and she loves the English version of Howl's Moving Castle, mainly because Howl is voiced by Christian Bale and she loves his voice.

With the Scandi- noir dramas, absolutely only watch in original format with subs. 😊


----------



## Ethan (Nov 7, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Thinking on foreign language series such as Borgen, or indeed my aforementioned Studio Ghibli films - I think I actually prefer the original soundtrack plus sub-titles rather than dubbed versions. 

Started watching one of the SG films last night and switched it from dubbed English to original Japanese with sub-titles. And it just felt ‘right’ and part of the watching experience.  Or maybe that only works when the context or setting of the film is specific to the original country - maybe matters less when the story is country agnostic.
		
Click to expand...

I much prefer original language and subtitles. I won't watch dubbed stuff.


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 8, 2020)

Always enjoy Parks and Recreation but yesterday I saw an episode which ended with Ron Swanson visiting the Lagavulin Distillery and reading Robbie Burns  “O, Were My Love Yon Lilac Fair“. Then he started tearing up at the end! Brilliant TV!


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 8, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Always enjoy Parks and Recreation but yesterday I saw an episode which ended with Ron Swanson visiting the Lagavulin Distillery and reading Robbie Burns  “O, Were My Love Yon Lilac Fair“. Then he started tearing up at the end! Brilliant TV!
		
Click to expand...

Who's  Robbie Burns


----------



## Fromtherough (Nov 8, 2020)

funkycoldmedina said:



			Just finished the Queens Gambit, fantastic series on Netflix.
We also binged Borgen on Netflix as well and thought it was great. Apparently Netflix have bought the rights and are resurrecting it for a 4th season.
		
Click to expand...

Really enjoyed The Queen’s Gambit, it’s really well made. I didn’t think chess could get me so engrossed, but was excellently done.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 8, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Who's  Robbie Burns 

Click to expand...

Plays for Tranmere Rovers.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 8, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Plays for Tranmere Rovers.
		
Click to expand...

Savage lol


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 8, 2020)

Just started series 5 of  "This Is Us "


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 9, 2020)

After me randomly asking Alexa to play Bix Beiderbecke, we've got hold of the series and started watching it last night. They don't make them like this anymore sadly.   And Barbara Flynn in her prime.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 9, 2020)

I thought the ending of Roadkill was damp squib. Everything built up nicely and then meh.

Barbarians on Netflix. I love this type of book so am trying the show. In German with subtitles. No expense spared so far, looks good.

Lincoln Rhyme on Atlantic. A bit formulaic, main lead is having to compete with Denzel Washington from the film and no one can do that. May stick with it, may bin it after 5-6 episodes depending on how it develops.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 9, 2020)

The Undoing...2 episodes down and we are enjoying this...and having to wait for episode 3 - now there's a novelty.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 9, 2020)

We just finished the Sister, which i thought was very good. Set up well for season 2.

We have decided to intro the kids to Friday Night Dinner, so we will go back to S1 E1 of that! Nice silly comedy you can switch off to!


----------



## Beedee (Nov 9, 2020)

Bob Mortimer on Would I Lie to You.  Funniest TV I've seen in a long time.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 10, 2020)

End of the Fxxxing World season 2. Binge watched all eight episodes last night - they're only about 20 mins a pop. Enjoyed it as much as season 1, albeit a slightly different take.


----------



## Midnight (Nov 10, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			End of the Fxxxing World season 2. Binge watched all eight episodes last night - they're only about 20 mins a pop. Enjoyed it as much as season 1, albeit a slightly different take.
		
Click to expand...

I finished this the other night, really enjoyed it. 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 10, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm doing _Battlestar Galactica_ (2004-2009) from S1E1.  I missed it first time round - and I am just loving it.  It is nothing at all as I expected as I was imagining a Star Trek 'rip-off' and it is absolutely nothing of the sort - though I'm comparing with the original Star Trek and not Next Generation.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you realised that the first series isn’t actually the first content for this show? There were a couple of feature length shows before they officially started series one so just wanted to make sure you’ve seen those or you’re missing a lot.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 10, 2020)

Watching the re-runs (again) of UFO.


----------



## User62651 (Nov 10, 2020)

Just finished The Queens Gambit on Netflix. About 7 hours worth. If chess and the 1960s is something you relate to it's a compelling little drama. Enjoyed it. 8/10.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 11, 2020)

Just started "Swedish Dicks" on Netflix........ no......stop it....... it's not what you think. Fairly amusing caper about two Swedish wannabee private detectives in Los Angeles, starring Peter Stormare, and weirdly, Keanu Reeves.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 11, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The Undoing...2 episodes down and we are enjoying this...and having to wait for episode 3 - now there's a novelty.
		
Click to expand...

And after watching last night Episode 3 has left us...well...!?!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 11, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			I hope you realised that the first series isn’t actually the first content for this show? There were a couple of feature length shows before they officially started series one so just wanted to make sure you’ve seen those or you’re missing a lot.
		
Click to expand...

Yup - I watched the two lead-in feature length films...

Now into the second series and really with it...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 11, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Watching the re-runs (again) of UFO.
		
Click to expand...

Just awesome Gerry Anderson - theme music is epic.   Never realised how bad a man manager Ed Straker is though until I re-watched it.   The Aliens go from being desperate to save themselves to trying to destroy the Earth by the end of the series.  But truly brilliant TV if almost 50 years old now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 11, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Just awesome Gerry Anderson - theme music is epic.   Never realised how bad a man manager Ed Straker is though until I re-watched it.   The Aliens go from being desperate to save themselves to trying to destroy the Earth by the end of the series.  But truly brilliant TV if almost 50 years old now.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. Gabrielle Drake as Lt Ellis was definitely taking advantage of Sylvia Andersons costumes to show off her figure. Quite nice back in the day.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 11, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Indeed. Gabrielle Drake as Lt Ellis was definitely took advantage of Sylvia Andersons costumes
		
Click to expand...

And Benedict Cumberbatch's mum is in the first episode on the flight across the Atlantic and then turns up in the final few episodes as Straker's No.2 when Alec Freeman could not make the re-scheduled filming.  Not that I have read up a ton on this series at all …..


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 11, 2020)

I'm just catching up on the old TV Series 15 Storeys High on YouTube.  Brilliantly surreal with vignettes of different peoples lives in a tower block in London.  The radio series it was based on is equally funny but different.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 11, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			And Benedict Cumberbatch's mum is in the first episode on the flight across the Atlantic and then turns up in the final few episodes as Straker's No.2 when Alec Freeman could not make the re-scheduled filming.  Not that I have read up a ton on this series at all …..
		
Click to expand...

That'll be Wanda Ventham as Col Virginia Lake. Didn't she get it on with Paul Freeman and Alec Freeman


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 11, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Just awesome Gerry Anderson - theme music is epic.   Never realised how bad a man manager Ed Straker is though until I re-watched it.   The Aliens go from being desperate to save themselves to trying to destroy the Earth by the end of the series.  But truly brilliant TV if almost 50 years old now.
		
Click to expand...

I must have a look as couple of years back I worked for about 6months in the main building they used for the SHADO HQ - it's an ex-ATV building on BBC's Elstree site - they use it for Holby City these days.  It's amusing when in UFO they are in the main entrance area especially as I have walked in the footsteps of Ed Straker


----------



## Midnight (Nov 11, 2020)

Just finished Locke and key on Netflix, looking forward to the next series 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 11, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			That'll be Wanda Ventham as Col Virginia Lake. Didn't she get it on with Paul Freeman and Alec Freeman
		
Click to expand...


Fair few people to spot in episodes.   George Cole (Minder), Vladek Sheybal (From Russia with Love), Steven Berkoff (Beverly Hills Cop) as well as all the usual Century 21 voices such as Shane Rimmer (Scott Tracy).  
And Ed Straker turns up in a Bond film as Klaus Hergesheimer (G Section).
Derek Meddings' special effects are awesome.   I had the Interceptor and Shado Mobile dinky toys growing up.   Might have to get the box set out again sometime soon.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 11, 2020)

Industry. Anyone understand it?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 11, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Fair few people to spot in episodes.   George Cole (Minder), Vladek Sheybal (From Russia with Love), Steven Berkoff (Beverly Hills Cop) as well as all the usual Century 21 voices such as Shane Rimmer (Scott Tracy). 
And Ed Straker turns up in a Bond film as Klaus Hergesheimer (G Section).
Derek Meddings' special effects are awesome.   I had the Interceptor and Shado Mobile dinky toys growing up.   Might have to get the box set out again sometime soon.
		
Click to expand...

I had the interceptor and Shado mobiles as well

Some of the locations : https://www.gerryanderson.co.uk/5-gerry-anderson-filming-locations/


----------



## Tongo (Nov 11, 2020)

Watched Macdonald and Dobbs again on ITV3 over the last couple of Saturdays. Its fairly light, harmless TV but a slightly different slant on what could be the formulaic crime whodunnit formula. Jason Watkins is very good in it and the contrast with his super slick, modern DCI from London seems to work. Nice views of Bath probably help too.


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 12, 2020)

Finished the Queens Gambit last night - very good. Put it on your watchlist.

Tonight finished Queen of the South - Season 4. Looks like there should be a 5. A decent show, if a notch down from the best. A solid IMDB 7 to 7.5 area


----------



## Piece (Nov 12, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			It does, by some distance.

Like S.W.A.T. as well as something that doesn't take itself too seriously yet still has some reasonable storylines.
		
Click to expand...

I've cracked through 17 episodes of Chicago Fire. Not bad at all, certainty more meat that Lone Star. Loads more episodes and series to go.

Any other fire-related series worthy?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 12, 2020)

Piece said:



			I've cracked through 17 episodes of Chicago Fire. Not bad at all, certainty more meat that Lone Star. Loads more episodes and series to go.

Any other fire-related series worthy?
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately none of them reach the Chicago level - if you are liking Fire then go onto PD and Med as well


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 12, 2020)

Piece said:



			I've cracked through 17 episodes of Chicago Fire. *Not bad at all, certainty more meat that Lone Star.* Loads more episodes and series to go.

Any other fire-related series worthy?
		
Click to expand...

In fairness, that's hardly a compliment; there's more meat on a vegetarian pizza than Lone Star


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 12, 2020)

Piece said:



			I've cracked through 17 episodes of Chicago Fire. Not bad at all, certainty more meat that Lone Star. Loads more episodes and series to go.

Any other fire-related series worthy?
		
Click to expand...

This might do ya, it’s not just about the brigade but they feature heavily.....

https://m.imdb.com/title/tt0061306/


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 12, 2020)

Piece said:



			I've cracked through 17 episodes of Chicago Fire. Not bad at all, certainty more meat that Lone Star. Loads more episodes and series to go.

Any other fire-related series worthy?
		
Click to expand...

as Phil says, PD and Med are also very good. I like all of them - the early series of PD are probably the best of the lot


----------



## Tongo (Nov 12, 2020)

Binge watched Meet the Richardsons on UKTV Play today. Funny enough, its the sort of series that grows on you.


----------



## banjofred (Nov 12, 2020)

Don't know how it popped up, but I've been watching Spirited.....Aussie series from about 10 years ago. Kind of like it after 4 episodes. Watch it while on the treadmill....so I whiz through a little bit of it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 13, 2020)

Battlestar Galactica.  Just loved the scene where the military has to go into the President's ship to remove her as she refused to leave when accused of treason...with all the President's men surrounding her with guns directed at the military - then the President realises that she has no choice and the game is up if she is going to avoid bloodshed - and so surrenders herself and is locked up pending trial.

Any resemblance to actual persons, living or dead, or actual events is purely coincidental


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 13, 2020)

banjofred said:



			Don't know how it popped up, but I've been watching Spirited.....Aussie series from about 10 years ago. Kind of like it after 4 episodes. Watch it while on the treadmill....so I whiz through a little bit of it.
		
Click to expand...

 A more recent Aussie programme worth a watch if you are interested in Australia and the Australian zeitgeist of today, is Instant Hotel (it's on Netflix).  Reality TV and pretty generic format - but with a brilliant Aussie flavour and fabulous settings.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 13, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Battlestar Galactica.  Just loved the scene where the military has to go into the President's ship to remove her as she refused to leave when accused of treason...with all the President's men surrounding her with guns directed at the military - then the President realises that she has no choice and the game is up if she is going to avoid bloodshed - and so surrenders herself and is locked up pending trial.

Any resemblance to actual persons, living or dead, or actual events is purely coincidental 

Click to expand...

Just finished it - about the third time I have done the entire box set.  The ending is just truly epic.  Just thought the final five Cylons were pretty crap.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 13, 2020)

Piece said:



			I've cracked through 17 episodes of Chicago Fire. Not bad at all, certainty more meat that Lone Star. Loads more episodes and series to go.

Any other fire-related series worthy?
		
Click to expand...


Fireman Sam repeats are on YouTube ……


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 13, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Just finished it - about the third time I have done the entire box set.  The ending is just truly epic.  Just thought the final five Cylons were pretty crap.
		
Click to expand...

Only on S2 E3...I ignored it when first shown as just thought it'd be another Star Trek cloney sort of thing and it is so not Star Trek (as much as I might enjoy Star Trek).  

My enjoying such series goes way back when, to _Space Family Robinson_ - oh how the little lad in grimy old Glasgow of the 60s loved that programme when at the same time the US and Russia were engaged in the space race and race to the moon.


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 13, 2020)

Just seen the schedule on TV for tonight, looks like a binge on BOSCH night


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 13, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Just seen the schedule on TV for tonight, looks like a binge on BOSCH night
		
Click to expand...

You still watch Linear TV?


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 13, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You still watch Linear TV? 

Click to expand...

Amazon


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 13, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Amazon
		
Click to expand...

Blimey - nothing on Amazon?


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 15, 2020)

I just stumbled on a golden oldie called we watched ages ago  The Americans , about married couple both Russian spies , they've embedded in American society for years.
 Well worth a watch


----------



## Piece (Nov 15, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			I just stumbled on a golden oldie called we watched ages ago  The Americans , about married couple both Russian spies , they've embedded in American society for years.
Well worth a watch 

Click to expand...

It’s an excellent and vastly underrated series. Watched all the series and very rarely drops its standard. I like that it isn’t all Hollywood style drama.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 18, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Missed it first time round so watching Borgen, 3 episodes in it's pretty good political drama.
Only issue is the dubbing with every UK accent you can think of🙁. You know it's Danish set in Copenhagen so they should've used Danes speaking English for the dubbing IMHO.
Wondering if I can get a subtitled version instead.
		
Click to expand...

Just finished season 1 of Borgen in its native tongue. Seems to be trying to be a cross between The West Wing and The Newsroom, albeit a little lighter in scripting, with mass naivety in some of the political characters. Still not sure how all the TV interviews seem to be 2 questions and finished (or should that be Danished ). All said and done though, I do quite like it.


----------



## Tommy10 (Nov 18, 2020)

Haven't read through the 224 pages on this thread but The Looming Tower on Amazon Prime is top quality viewing.


----------



## Italian outcast (Nov 18, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			I just stumbled on a golden oldie called we watched ages ago  The Americans , about married couple both Russian spies , they've embedded in American society for years.
Well worth a watch 

Click to expand...

Based on a true story - they were actually living in Mossend - they just changed it to America to make it more gritty and less glamorous


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 18, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Just finished season 1 of Borgen in its native tongue. Seems to be trying to be a cross between The West Wing and The Newsroom, albeit a little lighter in scripting, with mass naivety in some of the political characters. Still not sure how all the TV interviews seem to be 2 questions and finished (or should that be Danished ). All said and done though, I do quite like it.
		
Click to expand...

it is a grower - was not sure and similar views initially but by the end of the last series i really missed not having any more!!


----------



## sunshine (Nov 18, 2020)

Finished off the final season of Mako Mermaids (all 68 episodes). Now moving back in time to start on the original Just Add Water, but compared with the sequels there is not much action. I guess there wasn't much budget for mermaid CGI. 3 seasons of 26 episodes so quite a lot of content to keep us going.


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 19, 2020)

Not a series but two parter on Ch4, 24 hours in police custody.
Very good.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 20, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Wild Bill. Rob Lowe comes across from the US to be Chief Constable in Lincolnshire. A little bit formula tv but some of the dialogue was sharp enough to make it more than just a fish out of water show. Easy watching.
		
Click to expand...

Missed this originally, just started yesterday, enjoying it.


----------



## Midnight (Nov 20, 2020)

Just started the first series of Bosch, 4 episodes in and enjoying it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 20, 2020)

Tom Kerridge's pub programme last night on BBC2. Interesting but also sad, due to the virus. People trying their hardest to make a living, most needing a little guidance and assistance but genuinely decent people. The programme finished with lockdown so we don't know how they are doing at this point. Worth a watch.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 20, 2020)

I've just stumbled over _Bob Ross - The Joy of Painting_ (on BBC Four).  Ten years and 31 series (381 episodes) from 1983-94 broadcast on US PBS - it goes on for ever.

The half hour real-time paintings he does are very clever,  but what has instantly hooked me is how therapeutic and relaxing I find this little programme.  I can put it on; close my eyes and just listen to his gentle words and the sound of the brush dabbing and knife scraping...I might even try and keep my eyes open as an amazing image appears from what look like simply dabs, swishes and scrapes - but that's not always easy and the eyes close 

Apparently BBC Four started showing it as a series for 'quarantine'.  Dunno if that's the case - but it's certainly something that works for me for short dozes of mindfulness and relaxation. 

Also I read that some devotees of ASMR love the programme  - and I so get that.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 20, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			Finished the Queens Gambit last night - very good. Put it on your watchlist.

Tonight finished Queen of the South - Season 4. Looks like there should be a 5. A decent show, if a notch down from the best. A solid IMDB 7 to 7.5 area
		
Click to expand...

Queens Gambit was excellent


----------



## sunshine (Nov 20, 2020)

louise_a said:



			Queens Gambit was excellent
		
Click to expand...

I'm liking it too. Still have the final episode to watch.

Have started teaching my daughters how to play chess!


----------



## chellie (Nov 21, 2020)

Another foreign series. Undercover on Netflix. Halfway through second series Worth a watch.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 22, 2020)

World Chase Tag USA...

It really is a real thing with grown ups playing tag - weirdly entertaining as they are amazingly fit and agile.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 22, 2020)

Recently watched Cobra Kai - was surprised at how good it ended up being 

Onto the third series of Shooter- enjoyable 

Looking to start Boardwalk Empire after


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 22, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Recently watched Cobra Kai - was surprised at how good it ended up being

Onto the third series of Shooter- enjoyable

Looking to start Boardwalk Empire after
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed Cobra Kai too, looking forward to the next season


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 22, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I've just stumbled over _Bob Ross - The Joy of Painting_ (on BBC Four).  Ten years and 31 series (381 episodes) from 1983-94 broadcast on US PBS - it goes on for ever.

The half hour real-time paintings he does are very clever,  but what has instantly hooked me is how therapeutic and relaxing I find this little programme.  I can put it on; close my eyes and just listen to his gentle words and the sound of the brush dabbing and knife scraping...I might even try and keep my eyes open as an amazing image appears from what look like simply dabs, swishes and scrapes - but that's not always easy and the eyes close 

Apparently BBC Four started showing it as a series for 'quarantine'.  Dunno if that's the case - but it's certainly something that works for me for short dozes of mindfulness and relaxation. 

Also I read that some devotees of ASMR love the programme  - and I so get that.
		
Click to expand...

He makes painting look easy. Proper art. He does like a good tree.


----------



## Dando (Nov 22, 2020)

I’ve found a PBS America series on the American Civil war on my sky box so I’ll be binge watching that as soon as I finish battlestar Galatica


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 22, 2020)

Dando said:



			I’ve found a PBS America series on the American Civil war on my sky box so I’ll be binge watching that as soon as I finish battlestar Galatica
		
Click to expand...

I have watched this series at least three times, genuinely one of the finest things I have ever seen on television. 

There aren't many documentary makers better than Ken Burns.


----------



## Dando (Nov 22, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			I have watched this series at least three times, genuinely one of the finest things I have ever seen on television.

There aren't many documentary makers better than Ken Burns.[/QUOTE

Don’t tell me the ending 😂
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 22, 2020)

I guessed at the ending when we visited Gettysburg 😉


----------



## Dando (Nov 22, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			I guessed at the ending when we visited Gettysburg 😉
		
Click to expand...

What was it like there as it’s a place I’d love to visit


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 22, 2020)

Dando said:



			What was it like there as it’s a place I’d love to visit
		
Click to expand...

We found it fascinating  and slightly overwhelming. 

It is a National Park and the guides are Park Rangers and ours was terrific,  knowledgeable with a clear love for her subject.

Even the town has not been overly commercialised. Visit if you get the chance.


----------



## GG26 (Nov 22, 2020)

Just finished The Wire. I cannot recommend it highly enough if you’ve yet to see it.

Now on to Breaking Bad.


----------



## sunshine (Nov 23, 2020)

rulefan said:



			Industry. Anyone understand it?
		
Click to expand...

We watched the first 2 episodes last night. My wife seemed to like it, me less so, probably because I understand the environment a lot better.

It's one of those series where it doesn't really matter what the characters do, a bit like This Life didn't spend any time in Court. They just chuck in some jargon (usually out of context) to make it sound "real", and the characters are more caricatures. I'm not a banker but Pierpoint & Co is very clearly looking like JP Morgan, even the font of the logo and the office.

Having said all that I expect we'll continue watching...


----------



## Piece (Nov 24, 2020)

Riviera, Series 3. 🤥🥴


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 24, 2020)

The 80's with Dominic Sandbrook on BBC4. Nostalgic throwback


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 24, 2020)

Really enjoyed the first of the Small Axe , The Mangrove. gave up on the second one though.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 25, 2020)

The Casual Vacancy. 3 parter on Alibi...repeat I think. Brilliant. Really ran the gauntlet of emotions watching it which is always the sign of flipping good TV.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 26, 2020)

A couple for you this week.

The Kominsky Method, season 2. Better than season 1 I thought, made me guffaw loudly a few times. Alan Arkin is still excellent, and the addition of Paul Reiser's character is brilliant. A couple of interesting guest appearances too.

The Code, an Australian drama about a government conspiracy. Took a little to understand where it was going in the first episode, but picks up quickly in episode two and has me intrigued to continue. Starring Xena, warrior princess....


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 26, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I just want to say the world's biggest thank you to anyone who has written the following 3 words on this page... A new discovery for me and have barely stopped laughing since Sunday...

Parks and Recreation 😅😅😅😅💓
		
Click to expand...

Tried this last night after your comments above...... hated it from the word go. Just thought, oh, it's the office, which I was never a fan of. Mrs Wedge hated it too, don't think we even made it halfway through the first episode before switching it off. Maybe I'll try again when she's out, but not holding out any hope.


----------



## banjofred (Nov 26, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Tried this last night after your comments above...... hated it from the word go. Just thought, oh, it's the office, which I was never a fan of. Mrs Wedge hated it too, don't think we even made it halfway through the first episode before switching it off. Maybe I'll try again when she's out, but not holding out any hope.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Although I think I can see why it was popular.....but only made it about half way through the first episode. I was never a Seinfeld fan either....although there were parts of it that I have seen that are pretty good (to me).


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 26, 2020)

Been hammering game of thrones.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 26, 2020)

Me and the missus need another series to get our teeth into over the cold winter months, any recommendations?
We have Netflix btw 👍


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 26, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Tried this last night after your comments above...... hated it from the word go. Just thought, oh, it's the office, which I was never a fan of. Mrs Wedge hated it too, don't think we even made it halfway through the first episode before switching it off. Maybe I'll try again when she's out, but not holding out any hope.
		
Click to expand...

It wont be for everyone and there is definitely a style for a number of US comedies. What I would say, I say this often for US comedies of this type, you have to watch 3-4 episodes at least so that the characters can unfold, you can get to understand them, see how their dynamics work. If you hated it then it may just not be for you but sometimes you have to plough through the early episodes in order to start to enjoy it.

Schitts Creek is in this bracket for me. I didn't enjoy it early on but my wife did so we stuck with it. Now we are on the last series, 2 episodes left. (It's no P & R though, there is no Ron Swanson )


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 26, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Me and the missus need another series to get our teeth into over the cold winter months, any recommendations?
We have Netflix btw 👍
		
Click to expand...

If you are okay with subtitles then try Deadwind and Border Town.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 26, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If you are okay with subtitles then try Deadwind and Border Town.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on thanks mate 👌


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 26, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It wont be for everyone and there is definitely a style for a number of US comedies. What I would say, I say this often for US comedies of this type, you have to watch 3-4 episodes at least so that the characters can unfold, you can get to understand them, see how their dynamics work. If you hated it then it may just not be for you but sometimes you have to plough through the early episodes in order to start to enjoy it.

Schitts Creek is in this bracket for me. I didn't enjoy it early on but my wife did so we stuck with it. Now we are on the last series, 2 episodes left. (It's no P & R though, there is no Ron Swanson )
		
Click to expand...

It's a fair point, Schitt's Creek was the same, we binned it during the first episode but have since re-visited, and are currently halfway through season 1. Will give P&R another go at some point but we're not really fans of the format though.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 26, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If you are okay with subtitles then try Deadwind and Border Town.
		
Click to expand...

Will second this, Border Town is excellent, and the better of the two. Borgen is also well worth watching.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 26, 2020)

We held off watching _The Handmaiden's Tale _Series 3 when broadcast on Channel 4 until it was finished and we could watch it through - then damn!  It was not made available by Channel 4 - Mrs SILH gutted!  We found that it is available on Amazon Prime Video, however as we have Sky and Netflix, and so have TV series coming out of our ears, we have been waiting.  Coming soon - next week (probably) - we'll activate a 30day free trial of Amazon Prime Video to cover Christmas and New year period and my Mrs will be delighted


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 26, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			It's a fair point, Schitt's Creek was the same, we binned it during the first episode but have since re-visited, and are currently halfway through season 1. Will give P&R another go at some point but we're not really fans of the format though.
		
Click to expand...

I started SC and P&R and as was enjoying both I tried to get Mrs SILH interested - but she's not getting either...yet...and so I haven't watched past first 3 eps of either.  But I will - even if Mrs SILH doesn't join me..


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 26, 2020)

Was watching FBI but it’s disappeared


----------



## GB72 (Nov 26, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Was watching FBI but it’s disappeared
		
Click to expand...

Most recent season finished last week.


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 26, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Most recent season finished last week.
		
Click to expand...

Just when they put the bird from Chicago PD in, life is not fair


----------



## GB72 (Nov 26, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Just when they put the bird from Chicago PD in, life is not fair
		
Click to expand...

She will be back next time I am sure.


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 26, 2020)

Border town 👍

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 30, 2020)

Nothing
Thank goodness for Youtube


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 30, 2020)

Modern Love on Prime. Watched the first one and really good.


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 30, 2020)

staretd Bosh last week - already mid way through series 3. It is really good. Put it on the watchlist - a solid 8.5 IMDB show

Also watching the latest series of Wentworth - also top show and an 8+


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 30, 2020)

Got Netflix as part of my new super duper sky package and thought I’d give The Queens Gambit a go... Superb TV! Binged the lot in 3 nights.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 30, 2020)

Better call Saul

Love it


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 1, 2020)

Dead to me,Netflix.
Brilliant


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 1, 2020)

For those with a penchant for subtitles, Rita on Netflix, a Danish comedy drama about a school teacher. You may recognize the main actor from Borgen, enjoyed the first 6 episodes so far. Interestingly, it seems that one of the other characters (Hjørdis) also has her own spin off show which popped up on Netflix yesterday.

Also started Spotless on Netflix, about a crime scene cleaning service, first episode was really good.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 1, 2020)

I've taken the plunge on CROWN and glad I did.  Almost did the first series in two days.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 1, 2020)

Designated Survivor 

It’s a less intense Homeland , enjoyed the first series


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 1, 2020)

Watched final episode of The Undoing last night.  If you are able to  catch it - it has been on Sky Atlantic and worth watching - Hugh Grant and Nicole Kidman in fine form.


----------



## SteveJay (Dec 1, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Watched final episode of The Undoing last night.  If you are able to  catch it - it has been on Sky Atlantic and worth watching - Hugh Grant and Nicole Kidman in fine form.
		
Click to expand...

Agree , although was a little disappointed with the final episode and outcome. 

Have just started the Crown, but not sure we will persevere, I found it a bit superficial, just a scene or two covering a significant event, then jumping to the next. Realise thats the only way you could cover such a long period, but hoping it will grow on me, although admit I am not a huge royalist. The history is interesting but it would be nice if the series went a bit deeper, accepting it is part fiction.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 1, 2020)

SteveJay said:



			Agree , although was a little disappointed with the final episode and outcome.

Have just started the Crown, but not sure we will persevere, I found it a bit superficial, just a scene or two covering a significant event, then jumping to the next. Realise thats the only way you could cover such a long period, but hoping it will grow on me, although admit I am not a huge royalist. The history is interesting but it would be nice if the series went a bit deeper, accepting it is part fiction.
		
Click to expand...

Don't know about part fiction .

Most of it seems to be fictitious in that the writers etc; are portraying actual events with a massive dose of spin and prejudice. 

Fine if you realise that but many people  either not old enough to remember or without any previous interest in those events could easily be misled.


----------



## SteveJay (Dec 1, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			Don't know about part fiction .

Most of it seems to be fictitious in that the writers etc; are portraying actual events with a massive dose of spin and prejudice.

Fine if you realise that but many people  either not old enough to remember or without any previous interest in those events could easily be misled.
		
Click to expand...

Yea, I agree, my poor choice of wording probably, although in fairness part is true in that the characters are real


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 1, 2020)

SteveJay said:



			Agree , although was a little disappointed with the final episode and outcome.
		
Click to expand...

You're not kidding, bit of a cop out would be putting it mildly.


----------



## sunshine (Dec 2, 2020)

SteveJay said:



			Agree , although was a little disappointed with the final episode and outcome.

Have just started the Crown, but not sure we will persevere, I found it a bit superficial, just a scene or two covering a significant event, then jumping to the next. Realise thats the only way you could cover such a long period, but hoping it will grow on me, although admit I am not a huge royalist. The history is interesting but it would be nice if the series went a bit deeper, accepting it is part fiction.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely - I was waiting for a final twist in the Undoing, but it just petered out.

I've just started watching the Crown (series 1). As you say the early episodes are fairly superficial so far, I recognise the dialogue is all made up by the writers but it doesn't feel like there is much opportunity for fiction. The current series 4 on the other hand seems to be coming in for a lot of criticism. I suppose a lot of people can still remember the 80s so the writers can't use their artistic license.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 2, 2020)

My wife likes to watch the Nigella cooking programme. Personally I find it painful but I get enough of my programs so it's a fair trade off. She is watching the latest one tonight, catch up, and the music on it sounds as though it is taken from 70's porn films 😳.

I think someone on the production team was having a laugh realising Nigella would have no idea and put it in. If anyone here knows that person please tell them I am appreciating the gag 😆. If it's for real


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 2, 2020)

I watched the first episode of Gimmie Gimmie Gimmie last night on iPlayer. Not sure how they got away with some of the qags back in the day.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 2, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			I watched the first episode of Gimmie Gimmie Gimmie last night on iPlayer. Not sure how they got away with some of the qags back in the day.
		
Click to expand...

Probably because it *was* back in the day. I remember it being very, rude, crude and often funny. Not sure how well it would stand up to scrutiny now mind.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 3, 2020)

We're making our way through the latest series of the Crown. Loving some of the music used; particularly enjoyed the use of 'Edge of Seventeen' by Stevie Nicks in one of the episode.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 3, 2020)

My Mrs wants us to take 30 days free Amazon Prime - but not until Boxing Day - as she wants us to binge watch S3 of The Handmaid's Tale - meanwhile she has a list of things to watch on iPlayer, Netflix and other catch up as long as her arm.

This evening we'll start S3 of _Ozark _or pick up where we left off from on _Mrs America._


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 4, 2020)

Found out today that _Parade's End _is on Netflix.  

Just finished Book 1 of the Ford Maddox Ford trilogy and it was excellent (and I'm learning some Latin, a bit of Ovid; a lot of interesting archaic words; and a lot about Edwardian dress, fashion and social mores - and oh yes - a bit about playing golf pre-WWI at Rye Golf Club  )

Must now finish other two books of the trilogy before watching - always a bit of a problem that,  if I have an intent to read a book but haven't - do I watch a film/TV adaptation of it or not.  In general I don't. As I am doing with _Parade's End_


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 4, 2020)

Finished The Undoing and agree with other comments that the ending was a bit meh.

I did think there was a bit of a twist as had been persuaded the killer wasn't the killer and the scene with the hammer blows was a bit shocking. After the helicopter chase etc though it just fizzled out.

Also been watching Mosaic which had an even worse, very ambiguous ending


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 5, 2020)

Love The Mandalorian, but why are the episodes varying lengths? feels like we’re being cheated when an Episode only lasts just over half an hour.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 6, 2020)

Started (and finished) watching The Fall S1 last night, not sure how I missed it first time round, but its excellent.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 6, 2020)

Raised by wolves, watched four episodes now and still not really any the wiser what is really going on. 
It's a Ridley Scott series directed by him . hopefully things will start to pick up and come together to make more sense of it.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 7, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Watched final episode of The Undoing last night.  If you are able to  catch it - it has been on Sky Atlantic and worth watching - Hugh Grant and Nicole Kidman in fine form.
		
Click to expand...

Binged it over the weekend, enjoyed it.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 7, 2020)

Started Ragnorok on Netflix the weekend, three episodes in and quite enjoying it. Bit of a different take on the Norse God theme.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 7, 2020)

This weekend I have been mostly watching old episodes of the Fast Show.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 7, 2020)

Started _The Queen's Gambit_ last night,  we only got 20mins in before we dozed off - however looks good.


----------



## moogie (Dec 8, 2020)

Currently binging The Wire
Onto series 3 now..... 

Never watched 1st time around,  though was recommended by a few to me.


----------



## fundy (Dec 8, 2020)

Binge watched the Undoing last night, was OK up to the tame ending

Also been watching Industry which is a modern not so good This Life

Dont have netflix currently but want to watch the Queens Gambit


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 10, 2020)

Finished a couple on Netflix this week.

Spotless, really enjoyed it, although not sure of the ending. Can't decide if it ends how it seems, or they left it open for a second season that never materialized.

Ragnorok, very good, just disappointed it was only 6 episodes, but looking forward to season 2.

Still watching Rita and enjoying it, burning a couple of episodes a night at the moment, currently half way through season 3.

Now looking for my next Euro treat


----------



## Dando (Dec 10, 2020)

Dr Pimple Popper - it's pretty gross with the odd retching moment but i am strangely addicted to it


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 13, 2020)

Just finished Series 3 of the Crown and I can see why it was not as popular as the first two.  But I think it's due to the characters being less pleasant.   Helena Bonham Carter just looks like a drunk has-been in everything she does now so had to be Margaret, the Queen and Philip are older and less interesting, Charles is just appalling at any age and you bring politicians like Wilson and Heath in.   It's just no comparison to the late 40s/early 50s.   I'll be interested to see how they deal with the 1980s events as those are ones I grew up in and did a Politics A-Level around.


----------



## banjofred (Dec 15, 2020)

SYFY channel has *Fringe* on.....recorded the first few episodes and seems to be on demand. I used to have the DVDs so I've been waiting for it to show up on a channel without having to pay extra for it.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 15, 2020)

Lilyhammer on Netflix, a comedy drama about a NY mob informer put into witness protection and relocated to Norway. There's a few familiar faces for anyone that's watched Norsemen.  Almost done season1 so far, it's more of a drama with some black comedy thrown in, but the main character played by Steven Van Zandt is perfect, both myself and Mrs wedge enjoying it.


----------



## chellie (Dec 15, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Lilyhammer on Netflix, a comedy drama about a NY mob informer put into witness protection and relocated to Norway. There's a few familiar faces for anyone that's watched Norsemen.  Almost done season1 so far, it's more of a drama with some black comedy thrown in, but the main character played by Steven Van Zandt is perfect, both myself and Mrs wedge enjoying it.
		
Click to expand...

Lilyhammer is so good that I could watch it again. A rare thing for me.

Just finished Valhalla Murders on BBC 4. It was worth getting iplayer up and running.


----------



## banjofred (Dec 15, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Finished a couple on Netflix this week.

Spotless, really enjoyed it, although not sure of the ending. Can't decide if it ends how it seems, or they left it open for a second season that never materialized.

Ragnorok, very good, just disappointed it was only 6 episodes, but looking forward to season 2.

Still watching Rita and enjoying it, burning a couple of episodes a night at the moment, currently half way through season 3.

Now looking for my next Euro treat
		
Click to expand...

Ragnorok....just soooo good. Not something that will become popular though.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 15, 2020)

Industry. Not bad although some of the trading jargon goes over my head and some of the sex seems a bit gratuitous (cue lots of extra interest ).

Also the guy who's meant to be the heart-throb quite simply isn't a looker at all!

Apart from that it's worth a watch!!


----------



## rulefan (Dec 15, 2020)

Just finished Parade's End. Excellent drama and HID thought the Edwardian dresses were beautiful


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 15, 2020)

First episode of How to get away with murder on  Netflix.
utter tosh.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 16, 2020)

The Undoing,got one episode to watch & it’s brilliant.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 16, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			The Undoing,got one episode to watch & it’s brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

Stop watching 5 minutes before the end of the last episode and you'll still think it's brilliant!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 16, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Stop watching 5 minutes before the end of the last episode and you'll still think it's brilliant!
		
Click to expand...

You are being kind. I'd give it 30 minutes at most. A real shame as it was really good up to that point.


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 16, 2020)

banjofred said:



			SYFY channel has *Fringe* on.....recorded the first few episodes and seems to be on demand. I used to have the DVDs so I've been waiting for it to show up on a channel without having to pay extra for it.
		
Click to expand...

Was on netflix once! Binged that!!


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 16, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			First episode of How to get away with murder on  Netflix.
utter tosh.
		
Click to expand...

It gets worse too...


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 16, 2020)

Working my way through House of Cards atm, really enjoying it


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 16, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Stop watching 5 minutes before the end of the last episode and you'll still think it's brilliant!
		
Click to expand...

Ffs 🤦‍♂️ 😂
Have you watched Dead to me? Netflix


----------



## rulefan (Dec 16, 2020)

Had Netfix for a couple of weeks. Looking for films/series in the same genre and quality as Queen's Gambit and Parade's End.
NOT the Crown.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 16, 2020)

Going to start the expanse on prime after a recommendation elsewhere, any good ?


----------



## banjofred (Dec 16, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Going to start the expanse on prime after a recommendation elsewhere, any good ?
		
Click to expand...

If you like sci-fi, it's good.


----------



## Dando (Dec 16, 2020)

Currently binge watching World War II: the apocalypse from National Geographic.
The sheer numbers of people, bombs, boats etc that were used and lost is just mind boggling


----------



## Midnight (Dec 16, 2020)

Just finished watching Alice in borderland on Netflix, won't be for everyone but I enjoyed it, hopefully there will be a 2nd series.
If you like syfi and escape rooms it's worth watching 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 16, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I watched Cobra Kai and found it surprisingly good! Looking forward to the new season.
		
Click to expand...

It’s Soooo bad.
But I loved it,think S3 is out Jan 8th.


----------



## Piece (Dec 17, 2020)

Mashed through 4 series of Chicago Fire. The rest of the series are behind a paywall 

Star Trek Discovery, latest series, not bad.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 18, 2020)

Not a spoiler, but for those who watch The Mandalorian, there is a post credit scene at the end of Episode 8.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 18, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Not a spoiler, but for those who watch The Mandalorian, there is a post credit scene at the end of Episode 8.

Click to expand...


I thought seeing the Death Star battle in the original Star Wars was the greatest thing that series could ever produce.   Then I saw the final episode of the Mandalorian.  Holy ----- ------ ------  .   Just stunned - wow.  Just wow.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 19, 2020)

Watched an hour of the grand hunt on prime last nignt, very tired format now, not sure if I can be bothered with the last bit.


----------



## Piece (Dec 19, 2020)

Ragnarok. Only six episodes, but that was good.


----------



## Midnight (Dec 19, 2020)

Piece said:



			Ragnarok. Only six episodes, but that was good.
		
Click to expand...

I'm on the final episode, really good so far👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 19, 2020)

Midnight said:



			Just finished watching Alice in borderland on Netflix, won't be for everyone but I enjoyed it, hopefully there will be a 2nd series.
If you like syfi and escape rooms it's worth watching 👍🏾👍🏾
		
Click to expand...

4 episodes in and enjoying it


----------



## larmen (Dec 19, 2020)

Mandalorian!

Only got into it recently, binge watched season 1 in 3 days, then season 2 as they came. Didn’t even realise until the end scene that thus was season finale.

And now they make me wait a year for this to resolve?


----------



## chellie (Dec 19, 2020)

Season 7 of Spiral as we didn't realise there was another one for us to watch.


----------



## Midnight (Dec 19, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			4 episodes in and enjoying it
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear, I thought it was really well done and kept my interest up.
Hopefully people will give it a chance and there will be a 2nd series 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 19, 2020)

chellie said:



			Season 7 of Spiral as we didn't realise there was another one for us to watch.
		
Click to expand...

Just recently seen that BBC have put all seasons/episodes of Spiral on iPlayer. So just started watching from Season 1 - as we only came in round about Season 3 when they were originally shown. By heck, the characters dont half look young ...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 20, 2020)

If you like documentaries, check out Fear City, New York v The Mafia, brilliant series and a proper insight to how the Mafia worked in the 70’s & 80’s and how the FBI took them on.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 20, 2020)

Midnight said:



			Good to hear, I thought it was really well done and kept my interest up.
Hopefully people will give it a chance and there will be a 2nd series 👍🏾👍🏾
		
Click to expand...

A bit like a cross between Alice in Wonderland, and Battle Royale. Enjoyed it, mostly although the last two episodes were nasty, not sure I'm too bothered for a second series. 

Will watch it if there is one I'm sure, just not sitting here routing for it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 20, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Stop watching 5 minutes before the end of the last episode and you'll still think it's brilliant!
		
Click to expand...

I thought the ending was decent tbh.
Was kind of hoping it was Nicole Kidman that did it & stitched him up tho.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 20, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			I thought the ending was decent tbh.
		
Click to expand...

Spoiler spoiler spoiler!! I’d edit that if I were you!

Thankfully I’ve seen it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 20, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Spoiler spoiler spoiler!! I’d edit that if I were you!

Thankfully I’ve seen it. 

Click to expand...

🙄🙄🙄


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Dec 20, 2020)

I'm desperate.

I've been binge-watching Taiwanese. Korean. and Japanese TV series on Netflix.
Only the subtitled ones. I won't endure dubbing.

The acting and cinematography is uniformly good, but only the Japanese writing is suitable for Western attention spans.
The other Asians drag out plot lines to an excruciating level.

But I watch them all because the ladies are smoking hot.


----------



## Dando (Dec 21, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Not a spoiler, but for those who watch The Mandalorian, there is a post credit scene at the end of Episode 8.

Click to expand...


Thanks for the heads up. I watched the last episode on Friday and had no idea there was a post credit scene


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 22, 2020)

Just finished _The Queens Gambit _

Beautifully filmed and acted, and meticulously set in the mod-60s.  Interesting/different storyline context.  But ultimately we watched and then it was over - and I was left thinking that I'd enjoyed it - yes it was worth investing 7 hrs in - however...maybe the best TV doesn't _need_ to change the way I view the world or think about things - maybe all it has to do is be enjoyable...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 23, 2020)

The Ripper on Netflix. A 4 part documentary on the Yorkshire ripper taken from different angles. They interviewed senior policemen, beat officers, journalists, children of victims, victims who survived. Really interesting to see how it unfolded, the scale of the hunt and how it was viewed by these different groups at the time. Well worth a watch.


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 23, 2020)

Lat night I watched 

Upstart Crow;  Lock Down Christmas  1603 

Very funny and great writing from Ben Elton

Well worth finding on catch up

For those who have never watched Upstart Crow it is the life of Shakespeare as seen from the eyes of a comedian and if you never watched the series also worth a catch up.


----------



## moogie (Dec 23, 2020)

The Fall..... 
Just finished it
Worth a watch


----------



## chellie (Dec 23, 2020)

Another Nordic one on iplayer - Wisting


----------



## Tongo (Dec 24, 2020)

Watched a few episodes of Travel Man on Dave. I do enjoy Richard Ayoade's dry, self deprecating style.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 25, 2020)

Just watching some Classic Morecambe and Wise Xmas special shows on BBC2, still funny


----------



## Piece (Dec 25, 2020)

Blackadder. The Queenie series...😆


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 27, 2020)

Started 'Raised by Wolves' last night, got halfway through. It's ok but not too sure where it's going will finish it off today.


----------



## chellie (Dec 27, 2020)

Cardinal on iplayer. Binge watched the lot.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 27, 2020)

The Job Lot on Netflix.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 28, 2020)

chellie said:



			Another Nordic one on iplayer - Wisting

Click to expand...

Good shout, thanks. Binge watched 7 episodes yesterday, good drama, and enjoying it. Did grate my teeth a bit at some of the stupidity of his daughter though, she's not so smart for a smart journalist.


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 28, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Ripper on Netflix. A 4 part documentary on the Yorkshire ripper taken from different angles. They interviewed senior policemen, beat officers, journalists, children of victims, victims who survived. Really interesting to see how it unfolded, the scale of the hunt and how it was viewed by these different groups at the time. Well worth a watch.
		
Click to expand...

I watched this last week - a really good series.

I know this was a 1970/80’s investigation, but even so the mistakes made by the police were mind boggling. But the culture it really highlighted was one where senior officers viewed themselves as superiors rather than supervisors, and dismissed the views and opinions of those under their command unless they fit the wider narrative. It was something which was endemic in policing at that time, and was highlighted again during the Hillsborough enquiry.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 28, 2020)

Billysboots said:



			I watched this last week - a really good series.

I know this was a 1970/80’s investigation, but even so the mistakes made by the police were mind boggling. But the culture it really highlighted was one where senior officers viewed themselves as superiors rather than supervisors, and dismissed the views and opinions of those under their command unless they fit the wider narrative. It was something which was endemic in policing at that time, and was highlighted again during the Hillsborough enquiry.
		
Click to expand...

That much information without computers .

I was pleased it wasn't a total hatchet job against the police, that would have been unfair. I thought it showed the good as well as the bad which was only right. My kids, 18 and 20, did sit open mouthed at times though. The attitude of the police, and others, towards women at that time was quite something. I'll have to sit them through Life on Mars


----------



## chellie (Dec 28, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Good shout, thanks. Binge watched 7 episodes yesterday, good drama, and enjoying it. Did grate my teeth a bit at some of the stupidity of his daughter though, she's not so smart for a smart journalist.
		
Click to expand...

Lol, that's what we said.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 28, 2020)

Thieves of the Wood. Belgian series on Netflix, supposedly based on real events (although fictionalised). Sort of their version of Robin Hood. A decent watch if you like a bit of historical fiction. 

Lilyhammer on Netflix. Mobster goes into witness protection and chooses to go to Norway. Early days but seems promising. 

I'm really scrambling around at the moment for things to watch. The cupboard is pretty bare.


----------



## chellie (Dec 28, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Thieves of the Wood. Belgian series on Netflix, supposedly based on real events (although fictionalised). Sort of their version of Robin Hood. A decent watch if you like a bit of historical fiction. 

Lilyhammer on Netflix. Mobster goes into witness protection and chooses to go to Norway. Early days but seems promising. 

I'm really scrambling around at the moment for things to watch. The cupboard is pretty bare.
		
Click to expand...

Six Feet Under is on sky catchup if you've not seen that.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 28, 2020)

chellie said:



			Lol, that's what we said.
		
Click to expand...

Just finished the last three episodes, really enjoyed it, but both stories had some really stupid decision making at the end of each one, loads of schoolboy errors. Also can't quite get it in my head how such a big bloke is so crap at defending himself, but don't let that detract from a decent series.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 28, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Thieves of the Wood. Belgian series on Netflix, supposedly based on real events (although fictionalised). Sort of their version of Robin Hood. A decent watch if you like a bit of historical fiction.

Lilyhammer on Netflix. Mobster goes into witness protection and chooses to go to Norway. Early days but seems promising.

I'm really scrambling around at the moment for things to watch. The cupboard is pretty bare.
		
Click to expand...

Stick with Lilyhammer, it's pretty good


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 28, 2020)

Black Narcissus on BBC. So far a complete waste of time. If this was a longer series I'd jack it in but with only one more episode to go I'm going to see it through.

At times it reminds me of a Two Ronnie's sketch, hugely dramatic music leading to.........................nothing 🙄


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 29, 2020)

Just started on suits. Binged like 9 episodes on nights. 
4 episodes in and i (finally) recognised the hot Paralegal


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 29, 2020)

Confused, so is the mandolorian set before or after star wars.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 29, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Just started on suits. Binged like 9 episodes on nights.
4 episodes in and i (finally) recognised the hot Paralegal 

Click to expand...

SO HOT 😍


----------



## GB72 (Dec 29, 2020)

Having watched both series of the Mandelorian, just watched all of rebels to get some character background. Now on to the Clone Wars


----------



## larmen (Dec 29, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Having watched both series of the Mandelorian, just watched all of rebels to get some character background. Now on to the Clone Wars
		
Click to expand...

I do clone wars before doing rebels. Am I doing it wrong? About 3 series into clone wars now.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 30, 2020)

larmen said:



			I do clone wars before doing rebels. Am I doing it wrong? About 3 series into clone wars now.
		
Click to expand...

No, clone Wars was first.


----------



## Midnight (Dec 30, 2020)

Just started watching Fringe, not seen it for years. Still really good 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 30, 2020)

After watching a few random episodes and loving them I've decided to start The IT Crowd from the beginning, top stuff 👌


----------



## GB72 (Dec 31, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Oh man, reverse order!
		
Click to expand...

I know but had enough general geeky knowledge to handle it 😃


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 31, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			After watching a few random episodes and loving them I've decided to start The IT Crowd from the beginning, top stuff 👌
		
Click to expand...

I liked it. Wonderfully off wall.

The boss is very funny, 80's style, and you will discover the fool proof way to fix any computer problems 😆


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 31, 2020)

just watched both series of End of the FXXXXXXX world, really enjoyed it, like series 1 better.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 31, 2020)

New Years' Day - last chance for Dr.Who - they are bringing back Captain Jack and the Daleks to try and save the show from the despair it has sunk to.  I mean, it got down to Sylvester McCoy standards at one point.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 31, 2020)

The Valhalla murders on bbc iplayer.  Icelandic crime series.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 31, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			The Valhalla murders on bbc iplayer.  Icelandic crime series.
		
Click to expand...

Good shout, thanks for that. Just looking for a new Scandi/ Nordic  noir after finishing Wisting.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 31, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			New Years' Day - last chance for Dr.Who - they are bringing back Captain Jack and the Daleks to try and save the show from the despair it has sunk to.  I mean, it got down to Sylvester McCoy standards at one point.
		
Click to expand...

It past Sylvester some time ago. I love Dr Who, watched it all my life, but I gave up after the first series of the current Dr. The stories, the cast 😱. Just so poor now. It's sad how it has gone downhill so badly.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 31, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It past Sylvester some time ago. I love Dr Who, watched it all my life, but I gave up after the first series of the current Dr. The stories, the cast 😱. Just so poor now. It's sad how it has gone downhill so badly.
		
Click to expand...

She is the first Northern girl not to use a phone box as a toilet though   (trying to work out how many stereotypes I've offended in that sentence)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 31, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			She is the first Northern girl not to use a phone box as a toilet though   (trying to work out how many stereotypes I've offended in that sentence)
		
Click to expand...

I think I'll just gloss over that 😆.

Sad thing is I thought a female Dr was a great move. It still could be, they just made a bad choice with Jodie Whittaker. That plus lumpy, preachy scripts and poor assistants meant it didn't stand a chance. 

Put it into hibernation for a few years and then bring it back with a new cast and writing team.


----------



## chellie (Dec 31, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Good shout, thanks for that. Just looking for a new Scandi/ Nordic  noir after finishing Wisting.
		
Click to expand...


I'd posted about that two weeks ago. You must have missed it.

We need another Scandi one to watch.


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 31, 2020)

Just binged on Challenger: The Final Flight on Netflix.

Hard to accept the actions and arrogance of those at NASA in the face of clear warnings that a disaster was on the cards.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 31, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			just watched both series of End of the FXXXXXXX world, really enjoyed it, like series 1 better.
		
Click to expand...

I thought both lead actors were brilliant.
Some real dry funny bits in it.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 31, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			I thought both lead actors were brilliant.
Some real dry funny bits in it.
		
Click to expand...

yes, really liked James though he didn't say much, very well acted i thought too


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 31, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			yes, really liked James though he didn't say much, very well acted i thought too
		
Click to expand...

Sex education is worth watching if you’ve not seen it,Netflix.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 31, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sex education is worth watching if you’ve not seen it,Netflix.
		
Click to expand...

thanks will give it a try


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 31, 2020)

chellie said:



			I'd posted about that two weeks ago. You must have missed it.

We need another Scandi one to watch.
		
Click to expand...

Wisting on Iplayer was pretty decent. Lilyhammer on Netflix is good as is Ragnarok. Not Scandi noir, but currently half way through Biohackers, a German drama on Netflix.


----------



## chellie (Dec 31, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Wisting on Iplayer was pretty decent. Lilyhammer on Netflix is good as is Ragnarok. Not Scandi noir, but currently half way through Biohackers, a German drama on Netflix.
		
Click to expand...

Watched all but Biohackers. Will check that out. Thanks


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 31, 2020)

About to settle down to a nice New Years buffet with HID and a binge on the last ever series of the Bridge.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 31, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			About to settle down to a nice New Years buffet with HID and a binge on the last ever series of the Bridge.
		
Click to expand...

Tak !!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 1, 2021)

Just finished Stateless on Netflix. Pretty decent Aussie drama based on a true story about an immigration detention centre and an Aussie citizen wrongfully incarcerated. It was a good watch.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 1, 2021)

chellie said:



			I'd posted about that two weeks ago. You must have missed it.

We need another Scandi one to watch.
		
Click to expand...


Just watched the last 2 episodes last night.  Have to say I was very impressed.  As with a lot of these shows.  How its wrapped up is very important and I think they did it very well.


----------



## Dando (Jan 1, 2021)

Sat and watched Jeffrey Epstein : filthy rich on Netflix

A great series and it makes you
Realise what a manipulative (insert swear word here) he was


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 1, 2021)

Doctor Who. Terrible, and to make it worse John Bishop is in the new series!😫


----------



## chellie (Jan 2, 2021)

DNA on iplayer. A Danish one this time. Very good.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 2, 2021)

Cobra Kei series 3 binged yesterday - loved it just like series 1 and 2


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 2, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Doctor Who. Terrible, and to make it worse John Bishop is in the new series!😫
		
Click to expand...


Totally agree - way past its sell-by date now. Just bin it.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 2, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sex education is worth watching if you’ve not seen it,Netflix.
		
Click to expand...

watched S1 last night, pretty good, thanks for the Rec

S2 next up


----------



## banjofred (Jan 2, 2021)

Just re-watched The Discovery of Witches series 1. I do like a bit a witch and vampire action. Series 2 coming up on the 8th.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 2, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			watched S1 last night, pretty good, thanks for the Rec

S2 next up

Click to expand...

No worries 😊


----------



## User62651 (Jan 2, 2021)

Got through a series and a half of The OA. Struggling to pay attention now, different universal dimensions thing, ok but not great.

Still working through Borgen - still enjoying.

Best tv show (not series) I've seen past 3 or 4 weeks was easily Gordon, Gino and Fred going to Lapland on itv. It was really very good. Available on catchup.
3 middle aged men acting like 16 year olds in a foreign land in the snow, what's not to like, has some nods to the best Top Gear episodes of a few years ago. Gino DiCampo is a very funny man.


----------



## Wildboy370 (Jan 2, 2021)

Just started watching Star Trek Discovery on Netflix. Half way through second series, not like any other series of this name, brilliant.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 2, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Cobra Kei series 3 binged yesterday - loved it just like series 1 and 2
		
Click to expand...

Yep - on Episode 5 at the moment , as great to watch as the first 2 series


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 2, 2021)

Death to 2020 in  Netflix 😆😂


----------



## Dando (Jan 2, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Death to 2020 in  Netflix 😆😂
		
Click to expand...

I watched this earlier and had a good chuckle


----------



## Dando (Jan 3, 2021)

The history of swearing is on Netflix tomorrow - might watch that to see if I can learn a few new words for when I next see @Lilyhawk


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 3, 2021)

Dando said:



			The history of swearing is on Netflix tomorrow - might watch that to see if I can learn a few new words for when I next see @Lilyhawk

Click to expand...

Now that’s sounds like a great documentary to watch. I’m sure @Captainron would take a keen interest watching that as well...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 3, 2021)

Not a series, but watching the Jimmy Tarbuck bio on Channel 5
And having a good old chuckle


----------



## Piece (Jan 3, 2021)

Beyond on Netflix. Good start but going south now. Can see why it was cancelled after series 2.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 3, 2021)

Been watching the colourised story of World War 2 - really interesting and cant wait to see who wins!


----------



## Dando (Jan 3, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Been watching the colourised story of World War 2 - really interesting and cant wait to see who wins!
		
Click to expand...

No doubt, like most films, the Americans will come to the rescue


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 4, 2021)

chellie said:



			I'd posted about that two weeks ago. You must have missed it.

We need another Scandi one to watch.
		
Click to expand...

just finished Valhalla, enjoyed it. Maybe I’m watching too many of these now, I called it early doors, and sad as it is, we’ve started predicting what the main characters are going to do as each episode unfolds, Valhalla was very predictable in that sense towards the end.

We had a look at the Sandhamm murders on Amazon Prime last night, a Swedish detective series. It wasn't the worst ever, but it was more like a Swedish version of Midsummers Murders than a scandi noir type detective series. Watched the first season, only 3 x 40 min episodes, hugely predictable, and tons of continuity bloopers in the final episode, I don't think we'll continue with the next 7 seasons.... now looking for something a bit darker, there's a couple of French ones on Netflix to look at.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 4, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			just finished Valhalla, enjoyed it. Maybe I’m watching too many of these now, I called it early doors, and sad as it is, we’ve started predicting what the main characters are going to do as each episode unfolds, Valhalla was very predictable in that sense towards the end.

We had a look at the Sandhamm murders on Amazon Prime last night, a Swedish detective series. It wasn't the worst ever, but it was more like a Swedish version of Midsummers Murders than a scandi noir type detective series. Watched the first season, only 3 x 40 min episodes, hugely predictable, and tons of continuity bloopers in the final episode, I don't think we'll continue with the next 7 seasons.... now looking for something a bit darker, there's a couple of French ones on Netflix to look at.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe perfect timing

The Belfast-set crime series that everyone will be talking about in 2021


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 4, 2021)

Me and Mrs SILH finished off Series 4 of _The Crown_ last night.  Interesting, in it's way, portrait of a unique and dysfunctional family, and sad to reflect and look back on how events unfolded.

Next up if Mrs gets her way (which she will) is _Bridgerton _(on Netflix).

I've still got 200 pages of _Parade's End _to go before we can watch that on iPlayer (it's a 906 page monster of a book).  But that'll fit with watching _Bridgerton_.


----------



## chellie (Jan 4, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			just finished Valhalla, enjoyed it. Maybe I’m watching too many of these now, I called it early doors, and sad as it is, we’ve started predicting what the main characters are going to do as each episode unfolds, Valhalla was very predictable in that sense towards the end.

We had a look at the Sandhamm murders on Amazon Prime last night, a Swedish detective series. It wasn't the worst ever, but it was more like a Swedish version of Midsummers Murders than a scandi noir type detective series. Watched the first season, only 3 x 40 min episodes, hugely predictable, and tons of continuity bloopers in the final episode, I don't think we'll continue with the next 7 seasons.... now looking for something a bit darker, there's a couple of French ones on Netflix to look at.
		
Click to expand...

We've seen that before and agree with you. Might have been on BBC 4 ages ago. DNA, I posted about was very good. Do you have Amazon Prime? We've binge watched Darkness: Who Kills this weekend.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 4, 2021)

Watched the ripper series on Netflix over the weekend, didn't realise how incompetent the   detectives on the case were 😳


----------



## rulefan (Jan 4, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			there's a couple of French ones on Netflix to look at.
		
Click to expand...

Only recently got Netflix, have you got the titles please?


----------



## Tongo (Jan 4, 2021)

Watched the first episode of the Serpent on iplayer last night. Seems reasonable thus far.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 4, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Watched the first episode of the Serpent on iplayer last night. Seems reasonable thus far.
		
Click to expand...

We stuck with episode two but the back and forth on the timeline is driving me mad!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 4, 2021)

rulefan said:



			Only recently got Netflix, have you got the titles please?
		
Click to expand...

The Break was pretty good, Actually Belgian though. La Forêt was also very good. Have Black Spot and The Frozen Dead queued.  Border Town is excellent, also Deadwind is very good, as is Borgen.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 4, 2021)

i am loving border Town - on to E3 of series 2 and will be binged till dead!


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 4, 2021)

Sakho and Mangane, 10 minutes and out, utter shite.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Jan 4, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			i am loving border Town - on to E3 of series 2 and will be binged till dead!
		
Click to expand...

That was a tough episode to watch😭.
We're a couple of episodes further on and have loved it


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 4, 2021)

Another bump for Cobra Kai, I'm up to series 3, still great stuff, if you liked Karate Kid or not


----------



## rulefan (Jan 4, 2021)

Traces BBC1 made a good start


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 5, 2021)

rulefan said:



			Traces BBC1 made a good start
		
Click to expand...

Looked forward to this as it was advertised as a new series - but we were only about 5 minutes in before we realised we'd seen it before?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 5, 2021)

chellie said:



			We've seen that before and agree with you. Might have been on BBC 4 ages ago. DNA, I posted about was very good. Do you have Amazon Prime? We've binge watched Darkness: Who Kills this weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Watched first episode of DNA last night, just bloody annoyed with him already....


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 5, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			We stuck with episode two but the back and forth on the timeline is driving me mad!
		
Click to expand...

I blame Tarantino for that...


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 6, 2021)

Just finished Biohackers on Netflix. A German drama which I thought was going to be more for a teen audience, but turned out to be pretty good and worth a watch.

Watched the first two episodes of White Gold, also on Netflix. I used to like the Inbetweeners, but felt I'd outgrown it towards the end. Not sure about this yet, made me chuckle in a couple of bits, but equally made me want to turn it off at times and couldn't answer "yes" when mrs wedge asked me if I was enjoying it....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 6, 2021)

We started _Stateless _on Netflix last night.  Two eps in - so far so good/grim..


----------



## Dando (Jan 6, 2021)

Watching the bodyguard on Netflix. 3 hours in and not a sign of Kevin Costner or Whitney Houston


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 6, 2021)

DNA is very good. Your Honor is another great series with Bryan Cranston from Breaking Bad fame. The Enemy Within. Is another cracking series.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 6, 2021)

Starting watching Next, looks good after E 1.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 6, 2021)

I find Grand Designs quite stressful but we decided just to watch the last 15 minutes tonight. . What a house. Huge amount spent but it really was fabulous. Well worth watching it on catch up.


----------



## Piece (Jan 7, 2021)

The OA. Done first two episodes.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 8, 2021)

Piece said:



			The OA. Done first two episodes.
		
Click to expand...

Quite liked the first season, but haven't found myself wanting to watch the second season


----------



## banjofred (Jan 8, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I find Grand Designs quite stressful but we decided just to watch the last 15 minutes tonight. . What a house. Huge amount spent but it really was fabulous. Well worth watching it on catch up.
		
Click to expand...

I've been recording a few of these. I don't watch the whole thing though, just the beginning...little in the middle and then the final product. One on the Isle of Wight the other day.....nice house, but they had planned on about £800-900K or so and ended up spending £3.3m?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 8, 2021)

chellie said:



			We've seen that before and agree with you. Might have been on BBC 4 ages ago. DNA, I posted about was very good. Do you have Amazon Prime? We've binge watched Darkness: Who Kills this weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Finished DNA last night. This is probably the best Scandi drama I've seen for a while. Whilst the main character annoyed the hell out of me in episode one - you'll know what I mean, he was actually really good throughout the rest of the series, as was his female sidekick. Thought it had a good ending too, maybe not the ending I hoped for, but it was good. I pretty much called it again in episode one, but I do enjoy watching it unfurl to see if I'm right. Very much worth a watch, interesting and well woven story.

Started "Back to Life" last night, about a woman released after 18 years in prison, trying to fit back into society. Not an out and out comedy, but very black in it's humour, really enjoying it and burnt through 4 episodes very quickly.


----------



## chellie (Jan 8, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Finished DNA last night. This is probably the best Scandi drama I've seen for a while. Whilst the main character annoyed the hell out of me in episode one - you'll know what I mean, he was actually really good throughout the rest of the series, as was his female sidekick. Thought it had a good ending too, maybe not the ending I hoped for, but it was good. I pretty much called it again in episode one, but I do enjoy watching it unfurl to see if I'm right. Very much worth a watch, interesting and well woven story.

Started "Back to Life" last night, about a woman released after 18 years in prison, trying to fit back into society. Not an out and out comedy, but very black in it's humour, really enjoying it and burnt through 4 episodes very quickly.
		
Click to expand...

We originally gave up after 10 minutes but went back to it and glad we did. The Amazon Prime Darkness Those Who Kill is definately worth a watch.

I will look for Back to Life.


----------



## Dando (Jan 8, 2021)

banjofred said:



			I've been recording a few of these. I don't watch the whole thing though, just the beginning...little in the middle and then the final product. One on the Isle of Wight the other day.....nice house, but they had planned on about £800-900K or so and ended up spending £3.3m?
		
Click to expand...

Who was in charge of the numbers Diane Abbott or Pritti Patel*

*i didn’t want to appear biased 🤣🤣


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 8, 2021)

banjofred said:



			I've been recording a few of these. I don't watch the whole thing though, just the beginning...little in the middle and then the final product. One on the Isle of Wight the other day.....nice house, but they had planned on about £800-900K or so and ended up spending £3.3m?
		
Click to expand...

There are certain constants in that programme:

1/ We want to be in by Christmas - You won't, you will still be living in the static caravan or with your in laws
2/ The budget is £xy - It will always go over, always. No matter how rigid you state the budget is at the beginning. After all these years you would think they would know to build in a contingency although you can't factor in an extea £2.5m though to be fair
3/ The glass will hold the project up. - It just does, no one knows why glass mfrs consistently deliver late but they do


----------



## Dando (Jan 8, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There are certain constants in that programme:

1/ We want to be in by Christmas - You won't, you will still be living in the static caravan or with your in laws
2/ The budget is £xy - It will always go over, always. No matter how rigid you state the budget is at the beginning. After all these years you would think they would know to build in a contingency although you can't factor in an extea £2.5m though to be fair
3/ The glass will hold the project up. - It just does, no one knows why glass mfrs consistently deliver late but they do
		
Click to expand...

the woman always gets pregnant


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 8, 2021)

Dando said:



			the woman always gets pregnant
		
Click to expand...

Great shout. Why wouldn't you want to carry a baby for 9 months on a building site, then give birth, carrying it around, whilst also project managing the job and living in a cold static caravan? If only some form of contraception was widely available to people that could help at this sort of time


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 8, 2021)

Loving F1 Race to Survive on Netflix.     Daniel Ricciardo comes across as one of the funniest most down-to-earth people around.  My sisters have spoken to him at their local surf club in Perth and he's apparently like that all the time.  Christian Horner comes across pretty well even if his wife is a bit of tart who can't sing.  And yes, Lewis Hamilton is still a nob.


----------



## Vikingman (Jan 8, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Watched the first episode of the Serpent on iplayer last night. Seems reasonable thus far.
		
Click to expand...

Just finished watching this, like Amanda says, the flicking back and forth on the timeline is distracting but overall I enjoyed it.

Must admit to never having heard of the guy prior to this.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 8, 2021)

Death in Paradise last night. Thankfully the commissioner's niece has gone and the delectable DS Cassell has returned 👍


----------



## User62651 (Jan 8, 2021)

Binged UK crime drama Unforgotten from a few years ago showing on netflix . All 3 cases really good we thought, 6 episodes in each case. All use the same formula of body remains found with a forensic clue or two, then the hunt for killer(s) begins.
9/10 for all 3. 
Wish there was more.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 8, 2021)

maxfli65 said:



			Binged UK crime drama Unforgotten from a few years ago showing on netflix . All 3 cases really good we thought, 6 episodes in each case. All use the same formula of body remains found with a forensic clue or two, then the hunt for killer(s) begins.
9/10 for all 3.
Wish there was more.

Click to expand...

Really enjoyed it, they should make more.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 8, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Really enjoyed it, they should make more.
		
Click to expand...

There is a new series coming 👍. One of my favourites, the two leads are great.


----------



## arnieboy (Jan 8, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Death in Paradise last night. Thankfully the commissioner's niece has gone and the delectable DS Cassell has returned 👍
		
Click to expand...

Shame that they have messed with the theme tune.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 8, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			Shame that they have messed with the theme tune.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, the new version doesnt quite have the same impact!


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 8, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Yeah, the new version doesnt quite have the same impact!
		
Click to expand...

Neither does Ralf Littles character. His little hypochondriac episodes are starting to grate on me. Will be a struggle to see the series out


----------



## Tongo (Jan 8, 2021)

anotherdouble said:



			Neither does Ralf Littles character. His little hypochondriac episodes are starting to grate on me. Will be a struggle to see the series out
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, they do seem to be going over the top with his character. To be honest, neither he nor Ardal O'Hanlon were a patch on Kris Marshall.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 8, 2021)

maxfli65 said:



			Binged UK crime drama Unforgotten from a few years ago showing on netflix . All 3 cases really good we thought, 6 episodes in each case. All use the same formula of body remains found with a forensic clue or two, then tTouching Evil, he hunt for killer(s) begins.
9/10 for all 3.
Wish there was more.

Click to expand...

Unforgotten is a must watch - really good show. Other similar detective-type must watch shows include Line of Duty, Happy Valley, Scott & Bailey, Bodyguard, The Fall, Luther, Giri Haji, Marcella, Prime Suspect, Inspector Morse (plus Inspector Lewis and Endeavour), the Tunnel, Life on Mars, Ashes to Ashes, Spooks, Between the Lines (need to hunt this down - I know it is great but can't remember much), Touching Evil, Sherlock, Foyles War, Silent Witness, Waking the Dead, Dalziel & Pascoe (nobody can scratch their balls as well as Dalziel!), Strike, Cracker, Line of Duty, House of Cards, The Shadow Line, New Tricks, No Offence, New Blood, Murph's Law,


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 8, 2021)

DNA was excellent, and Back to Life seems to be going in the right direction. Just started watching Spiral on BBC I Player starting at the beginning because it will direct you to series 8.Very good French offering.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 8, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Unforgotten is a must watch - really good show. Other similar detective-type must watch shows include Line of Duty, Happy Valley, Scott & Bailey, Bodyguard, The Fall, Luther, Giri Haji, Marcella, Prime Suspect, Inspector Morse (plus Inspector Lewis and Endeavour), the Tunnel, Life on Mars, Ashes to Ashes, Spooks, Between the Lines (need to hunt this down - I know it is great but can't remember much), Touching Evil, Sherlock, Foyles War, Silent Witness, Waking the Dead, Dalziel & Pascoe (nobody can scratch their balls as well as Dalziel!), Strike, Cracker, Line of Duty, House of Cards, The Shadow Line, New Tricks, No Offence, New Blood, Murph's Law,
		
Click to expand...

Is the 1st mentioned Line of Duty the same as the 2nd one 🤷‍♂️🤔😁


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 8, 2021)

So good they named it twice. Best programme I've seen on telly.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 8, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Unforgotten is a must watch - really good show. Other similar detective-type must watch shows include Line of Duty, Happy Valley, Scott & Bailey, Bodyguard, The Fall, Luther, Giri Haji, Marcella, Prime Suspect, Inspector Morse (plus Inspector Lewis and Endeavour), the Tunnel, Life on Mars, Ashes to Ashes, Spooks, Between the Lines (need to hunt this down - I know it is great but can't remember much), Touching Evil, Sherlock, Foyles War, Silent Witness, Waking the Dead, Dalziel & Pascoe (nobody can scratch their balls as well as Dalziel!), Strike, Cracker, Line of Duty, House of Cards, The Shadow Line, New Tricks, No Offence, New Blood, Murph's Law,
		
Click to expand...

Between the lines is on you tube 👍


----------



## rulefan (Jan 8, 2021)

maxfli65 said:



			Binged UK crime drama Unforgotten from a few years ago showing on netflix . All 3 cases really good we thought, 6 episodes in each case. All use the same formula of body remains found with a forensic clue or two, then the hunt for killer(s) begins.
9/10 for all 3.
Wish there was more.

Click to expand...

Just starting on series 2. Excellent.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 9, 2021)

wrighty1874 said:



			DNA was excellent, and Back to Life seems to be going in the right direction. Just started watching Spiral on BBC I Player starting at the beginning because it will direct you to series 8.Very good French offering.
		
Click to expand...

Finished "Back to Life" last night, was very good, glad to see a second season due. Should of been shown BBC3 in November, so hopefully soon.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 9, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Between the lines is on you tube 👍
		
Click to expand...


Bought the box set a few years ago.   Got pretty silly in the third series and everyone involved regretted it going in that direction.  But the first two series are outstanding.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 9, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There is a new series coming 👍. One of my favourites, the two leads are great.
		
Click to expand...

Just read this link listing a lot of good series renewed and appearing this year

https://www.denofgeek.com/tv/best-r...XdSVK9H-tHUlU5FFnYm97pzs0CRDowNssz7KpRTv1i8q0


----------



## Piece (Jan 9, 2021)

Finished Star Trek Discovery series three. Series started off a bit meh and confusing, but last few episodes were 👌


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 10, 2021)

Just stumbled on an old classic tv series I really enjoyed way back in the 70s ." Rich Man Poor Man " staring Nick Nolte, Peter Strauss and Ed Asner. Following 2 brothers  lives from just after WW2, a slow to start but well worth watching, but before political correctness was invented.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 10, 2021)

I'm 2 episodes into The Serpent and so far very good. Not sure how well it will stretch to 8 episodes but hopefully it will keep the standard up.

I'm not sure I've seen more cigarettes smoked in 2 hours in this than any other show, I'm including The Sweeney in this 😳. What happens if you don't smoke? Would you not get the part?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 10, 2021)

Star wars the clone wars 

Passing the time


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 10, 2021)

started the new Lupin last night - 7 episodes. Not sure if i get to finish tonight after our tart (affectionate scouse term - invented by Big Stu - for my beloved - not meant to offend anyone!) goes to bed. 

Really enjoying it - Paris-based revenge story against rish family than wronged father


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 10, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm 2 episodes into The Serpent and so far very good. Not sure how well it will stretch to 8 episodes but hopefully it will keep the standard up.

I'm not sure I've seen more cigarettes smoked in 2 hours in this than any other show, I'm including The Sweeney in this 😳. What happens if you don't smoke? Would you not get the part?
		
Click to expand...

It's not bad, a few too many time shifts at the minute but very watchable.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 10, 2021)

chellie said:



			We originally gave up after 10 minutes but went back to it and glad we did. The Amazon Prime Darkness Those Who Kill is definately worth a watch.

I will look for Back to Life.
		
Click to expand...

Darkness is very good. Started it yesterday, 3 episodes left.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 11, 2021)

Motherland - The Christmas Special. 

Yeah I know I keep banging on about this, but even the wife thought it was good, and laughed at it.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 11, 2021)

Finished White Gold tonight. Wasn't sure I'd stick with it after the first episode, but actually grew to like it, now hoping for a third season. I think the killer 80's soundtrack had a lot to do with it, but it's a decent comedy set in another world.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 11, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Finished White Gold tonight. Wasn't sure I'd stick with it after the first episode, but actually grew to like it, now hoping for a third season. I think the killer 80's soundtrack had a lot to do with it, but it's a decent comedy set in another world.
		
Click to expand...

i loved it


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 12, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Motherland - The Christmas Special.

Yeah I know I keep banging on about this, but even the wife thought it was good, and laughed at it.
		
Click to expand...

So funny!


----------



## User62651 (Jan 12, 2021)

quirky little mini series on iplayer called Staged.

Follows Michael Sheen and David Tennant in lockdown trying to remotely arrange and rehearse a new play.

Wont be up everyone's street but it captures lockdown tedium rather well. Subtlely funny self-deprecating stuff.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 13, 2021)

Decided to veer away from Scandi noir for a moment, and head east. Started two interesting series on Netflix, Signal, a Korean detective drama about two detectives trying to solve a case 20 years apart, communicating by an old walkie talkie. Interesting premise, and decent start, an unusually frequent use of the word gosh, perhaps a mistranslation. Odd subtitles too, they keep switching between the top of the screen and the bottom, a bit disconcerting as the Koreans speak very quickly and it's a challenging keep up with the movement. 

Shinya Shokudo (Midnight Diner), a Japanese drama about a small restaurant that only opens from midnight to 7am, and the clientele that frequent it.  Based on an anime, and set in Shinjuku, Tokyo, which is an area that I used to live very close to, and hung out in, it's a slow burn but having ties, I really enjoyed the first episode.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 13, 2021)

It's only a 3-parter docu series - but we've very much enjoyed the first two parts of _Miriam Margolyes: Almost Australian_,  not seen much of MM in the past but for a 79yr old she is a hoot and we very much get her take on the Aussies and the First Peoples (Aboriginal) community  

Last part of MM this evening then back to _Bridgerton _(which my Mrs is loving and I admit to I find myself enjoying also).


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 14, 2021)

The Repair Shop.
The skill and patience of the people on there is astonishing.
Really nice to see things fixed and refurbished instead of just throwing it away.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 14, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Finished White Gold tonight. Wasn't sure I'd stick with it after the first episode, but actually grew to like it, now hoping for a third season. I think the killer 80's soundtrack had a lot to do with it, but it's a decent comedy set in another world.
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed it as well.

It fell victim to #metoo after Ed Westwick was accused of sexual assault. It won't be coming back.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 14, 2021)

I finished Tin Star Liverpool last night. Was a bit of an effort to get through the final series but I stuck with it. What a waste of time, the ending was rubbish. After a strong opening episode the whole third series descended into a farce. Tim Roth was playing a parody of the character he had played so well in the first two series.

I guess it's the law of diminishing returns. I'd recommend series one - it was excellent - but then series two was average. Series three had promise, the lure of tying up all the loose ends from prior series was tempting, but it failed big time.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 14, 2021)

maxfli65 said:



			quirky little mini series on iplayer called Staged.

Follows Michael Sheen and David Tennant in lockdown trying to remotely arrange and rehearse a new play.

Wont be up everyone's street but it captures lockdown tedium rather well. Subtlely funny self-deprecating stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for reminding me of that - saw it some time ago and have meant to watch it - but it dropped off my radar.

My wife notes down series she fancies watching in a diary as she doesn't want to forget about them.  I am not so organised.

Finished MM 3-parter _Almost Australian last might.  _An interesting and amusing watch.  More about Aussies than Australia - which was the point of it.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 14, 2021)

Over the past 3 nights I have been doing a rewatch of Band Of Brothers. (10 episodes).  A dramatisation of the events that happened to the American 101st Airborne division in the days leading up to the Nornandy landings until some considerable time after the end of WWII

Quite amazing for me I could remember very little from the first time I watched it and it still nearly bought me to tears in places.  Still makes me very glad I did not live during those times.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 14, 2021)

maxfli65 said:



			Binged UK crime drama Unforgotten from a few years ago showing on netflix . All 3 cases really good we thought, 6 episodes in each case. All use the same formula of body remains found with a forensic clue or two, then the hunt for killer(s) begins.
9/10 for all 3.
Wish there was more.

Click to expand...

 There is nice reminder for me. I missed the second two series and noticed last week they are on BritBox.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 15, 2021)

Burnt through a couple of series his week:

Safe House on Netflix, drama with Chris Ecclestone. Started off OK, but was a bit obvious, and some lazy script writing allowing too many schoolboy mistakes. Unfortunately, the story seems to continue into season 2, which was made in 2017 and is not listed on Netflix.

Finally got round to Season 3 of Sneaky Pete, don't know why I stopped watching it when it was released, as I quite like the show. It was worth sticking with, quite entertaining, just have to ignore the whiney youngest cousin's character.


----------



## larmen (Jan 15, 2021)

Anyone watching the new Marvel series?
If it is anything like the Mandalorian I am going to have to.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 15, 2021)

larmen said:



			Anyone watching the new Marvel series?
If it is anything like the Mandalorian I am going to have to.
		
Click to expand...

Will start on Wandavision tonight. Not sure what I am going to make of it. Seems a bit more out there than the Mandelorian with use of sitcom tropes and hints at alternate realities (bearing in mind that one of the main characters dies in Infinity War). Will certainly watch it but not expecting a straight out Marvel action show.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 15, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Will start on Wandavision tonight. Not sure what I am going to make of it. Seems a bit more out there than the Mandelorian with use of sitcom tropes and hints at *alternate realities* (bearing in mind that one of the main characters dies in Infinity War). Will certainly watch it but not expecting a straight out Marvel action show.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that was most of the point of it. Wanda's powers allow her to create an alternate "perfect" universe where Vision is still alive but it all starts to go a bit awry and sinister and moves her more in to Scarlet Witch than Wanda Maximoff. 

Of course, with all things Marvel thats just one of a million possible interpretations. 

Not sure I like how they are intertwining the TV series in to the over arching Phase 4 movie arc as those without Disney+ will make less sense of the new P4 films when launched IMO.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 15, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			I thought that was most of the point of it. Wanda's powers allow her to create an alternate "perfect" universe where Vision is still alive but it all starts to go a bit awry and sinister and moves her more in to Scarlet Witch than Wanda Maximoff.

Of course, with all things Marvel thats just one of a million possible interpretations.

Not sure I like how they are intertwining the TV series in to the over arching Phase 4 movie arc as those without Disney+ will make less sense of the new P4 films when launched IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure, could be that, could be a multiverse thing. All I have read so far is that the first episodes do not reveal much. Will watch the first 2 episodes tonight with interest.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 15, 2021)

Part one of the Pembrokeshire murders last night, we recorded the 3 and will watch them all this week. Quite good so far, set the scene very well for Keith Allen's character to shine, I don't recall the murders at the time, its one thing ITV do well though is a crime drama IMHO.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 15, 2021)

Watching a great French series called Spiral. There are 8 series, currently on 4 episode 2.Right up there with the Scandi versions.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 15, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Part one of the Pembrokeshire murders last night, we recorded the 3 and will watch them all this week. Quite good so far, set the scene very well for Keith Allen's character to shine, I don't recall the murders at the time, its one thing ITV do well though is a crime drama IMHO.
		
Click to expand...

We've watched two episodes so far, has been very good.


----------



## User62651 (Jan 15, 2021)

Got recommended Lilyhammer by friend.  New York Italian mafia thug (with charm) informant relocates under witness protection to rural Norway. Clash of cultures ensues and makes for quite watchable dark humour. Onto 2nd series now, 7/10, worth a look.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 15, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			Over the past 3 nights I have been doing a rewatch of Band Of Brothers. (10 episodes).  A dramatisation of the events that happened to the American 101st Airborne division in the days leading up to the Nornandy landings until some considerable time after the end of WWII

Quite amazing for me I could remember very little from the first time I watched it and it still nearly bought me to tears in places.  Still makes me very glad I did not live during those times.
		
Click to expand...

I noticed this was on again. Emotionally I'm probably not ready to watch it now, the interviews with the veterans really have an impact on me, I was in floods of tears watching the final episode.

Really excellent series, the book is well worth reading too. The movie Saving Private Ryan was based on an episode in the book.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 15, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Part one of the Pembrokeshire murders last night, we recorded the 3 and will watch them all this week. Quite good so far, set the scene very well for Keith Allen's character to shine, I don't recall the murders at the time, its one thing ITV do well though is a crime drama IMHO.
		
Click to expand...

I remember the murders.
It’s really good ,I enjoyed it.


----------



## User62651 (Jan 15, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			Over the past 3 nights I have been doing a rewatch of Band Of Brothers. (10 episodes).  A dramatisation of the events that happened to the American 101st Airborne division in the days leading up to the Nornandy landings until some considerable time after the end of WWII

Quite amazing for me I could remember very little from the first time I watched it and it still nearly bought me to tears in places.  Still makes me very glad I did not live during those times.
		
Click to expand...

Great watch and plenty episodes to not rush it.
Hero/nutter Spiers always stuck in the mind, a bit unhinged maybe, one of those that really enjoyed war?  Born in Edinburgh too!


----------



## arnieboy (Jan 15, 2021)

Just started Waking The Dead from the beginning.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 15, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Unforgotten is a must watch - really good show. Other similar detective-type must watch shows include Line of Duty, Happy Valley, Scott & Bailey, Bodyguard, The Fall, Luther, Giri Haji, Marcella, Prime Suspect, Inspector Morse (plus Inspector Lewis and Endeavour), the Tunnel, Life on Mars, Ashes to Ashes, Spooks, Between the Lines (need to hunt this down - I know it is great but can't remember much), Touching Evil, Sherlock, Foyles War, Silent Witness, Waking the Dead, Dalziel & Pascoe (nobody can scratch their balls as well as Dalziel!), Strike, Cracker, Line of Duty, House of Cards, The Shadow Line, New Tricks, No Offence, New Blood, Murph's Law,
		
Click to expand...

Do you ever do any bloody work?  

And where were The Sweeney & Hill Street Blues in that list?


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 15, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Do you ever do any bloody work?  

And where were The Sweeney & Hill Street Blues in that list? 

Click to expand...

and NYPD blue.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 15, 2021)

Just watched E1 of Between the lines, the haircuts and clothes 😅😂.

A modern day remake would be brilliant, not sure I can watch anymore even thought story line is superb.


----------



## Lump (Jan 15, 2021)

Rewatching series 1 of Servant before heading onto the just released series 2


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 16, 2021)

Started a couple of series this week. 

Community, for watching on my own when bored. Seems funny so far, has good potential.

End of The Effing World, for dinner time watching with the missus. I knew it would be weird but it's still.. very weird.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jan 16, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Started a couple of series this week.

Community, for watching on my own when bored. Seems funny so far, has good potential.

End of The Effing World, for dinner time watching with the missus. I knew it would be weird but it's still.. very weird.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve recently started Community too. Chevy Chase plays a brilliant part.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 16, 2021)

Designated Survivor on Netflix. Early days but an interesting concept and a strong start. I'm sure this will have created a great pub quiz tie breaker in America in recent years, 'who was the designated Survivor when Bush, Obama, Trump etc were giving State of the Union speeches '


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 16, 2021)

Just looking at the list of what is coming up and a few i will be keeping an eye out for

The equaliser - as a female - 7 Feb, CBS
Clarice - 11 Feb, CBS
The Falcon and the Winter Soldier - 19 March, Disney
https://www.imdb.com/whats-on-tv/ls...InternalRedirectSessionId=146-8010772-2715961


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 16, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Designated Survivor on Netflix. Early days but an interesting concept and a strong start. I'm sure this will have created a great pub quiz tie breaker in America in recent years, 'who was the designated Survivor when Bush, Obama, Trump etc were giving State of the Union speeches '
		
Click to expand...

Started this and yes it’s really good .
Found out it has 22 episodes per series so 66 .
Not sire I can watch that many in a year especially when the course reopens.


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 16, 2021)

Americas Cup - fighter jets on water. I thought boats should be in the water not flying along out of it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 16, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Started this and yes it’s really good .
Found out it has 22 episodes per series so 66 .
Not sire I can watch that many in a year especially when the course reopens.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey I didn't realise that. That is quite a commitment. Pleased to hear it keeps the standard up.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 16, 2021)

Slowly getting into the Brokenwood Mysteries on Drama. Tis a Kiwi murder mystery series that's a little different and fairly harmless.


----------



## larmen (Jan 16, 2021)

WandaVision

I know who vision is but no clue who Wanda is. Did I miss a trick?
Otherwise it is basically ‘bewitched’, right?


----------



## GB72 (Jan 16, 2021)

larmen said:



			WandaVision

I know who vision is but no clue who Wanda is. Did I miss a trick?
Otherwise it is basically ‘bewitched’, right?
		
Click to expand...

 Wanda us scarlet witch


----------



## GB72 (Jan 16, 2021)

larmen said:



			WandaVision

I know who vision is but no clue who Wanda is. Did I miss a trick?
Otherwise it is basically ‘bewitched’, right?
		
Click to expand...

Not bewitched. Going through a sitcom decade every week with some overarching plot in the background as to why these 2 characters are living through sitcoms. Enjoyed the first 2 parts


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 17, 2021)

Junior Shark is really into the back stories behind Wanda Vision -   there were some serious Easter Eggs in those first two episodes - the advert for the watch had the Hydra logo and the manufacturer name was the person who created Hydra in Captain America.      And why the sudden red colour appearances?     Definitely worth giving a go as there is a bigger Avengers story going on here.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 17, 2021)

Finished Bordertown last night - really enjoyed it. Standard type cop and killer scandi noir. Set in an unpronouncable city in Finland near the Russian border - St Petersberg not far away and is featured several times as a large Russian connection throughout. Really enjoyable. 3 series but doesn't look like a fourth is planned

Started Deadwood - another Finish cop series. Looks good after 2 episodes so will go through this over the next week


----------



## triple_bogey (Jan 17, 2021)

Fresh Prince of Bel-Air Reunion..................My childhood right here. I'm not ashamed to say but tears were streaming from the eyeballs. 

ps: Ashley Banks still is...


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 17, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Watched the Pembrokeshire Murders last night based on the recommendations on here.

Ironic that he would have made good use of a speedboat 🎯
		
Click to expand...

Watched it too, thought it was ok 👍

Starting serpent tonight , but will probably have a sneaky eye on the nfl  too.


----------



## banjofred (Jan 17, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Junior Shark is really into the back stories behind Wanda Vision -   there were some serious Easter Eggs in those first two episodes - the advert for the watch had the Hydra logo and the manufacturer name was the person who created Hydra in Captain America.      And why the sudden red colour appearances?     Definitely worth giving a go as there is a bigger Avengers story going on here.
		
Click to expand...

I don't watch tv to *think*. I watch tv to make my brain cells stop working.....and having a couple of beers means I get twice the dead cells.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 17, 2021)

banjofred said:



			I don't watch tv to *think*. I watch tv to make my brain cells stop working.....and having a couple of beers means I get twice the dead cells.
		
Click to expand...

You'd have loved me presenting the NFL on Sky then - I could kill off any audience


----------



## banjofred (Jan 17, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			You'd have loved me presenting the NFL on Sky then - I could kill off any audience  

Click to expand...

I would say....don't get me going on US tv.....but....the UK is catching up quickly on brainless activity. What is popular in the US.....soon becomes brainlessly popular over here. So....brainless seems to be borderless??


----------



## larmen (Jan 17, 2021)

banjofred said:



			I don't watch tv to *think*. I watch tv to make my brain cells stop working.....and having a couple of beers means I get twice the dead cells.
		
Click to expand...

The 1st time I watched jfk all those years ago I had no idea about what is going on. I watched it again right after taking down names and drawing flow charts ;-)
Avengers is developing into the same direction.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 18, 2021)

Started three new series at the weekend:

 COBRA, which has taken me this long to get round to, 4 episodes in and quite enjoying it.

Monster (downloaded via SKY). A Norwegian detective drama, which after 2 episodes I'm skipping to the last to see whodunnit. Have an idea, but am not in the least bit concerned in watching another 5 episodes to find out, the main characters are awful and the show is pretty dire.

Trapped on Amazon Prime. An Icelandic detective drama, which has started off pretty well for the first 2 episodes.


----------



## Hoganman1 (Jan 18, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Just looking at the list of what is coming up and a few i will be keeping an eye out for

The equaliser - as a female - 7 Feb, CBS
Clarice - 11 Feb, CBS
The Falcon and the Winter Soldier - 19 March, Disney
https://www.imdb.com/whats-on-tv/ls...InternalRedirectSessionId=146-8010772-2715961

Click to expand...

We don't watch much network TV anymore. There are way too many commercials. BLACKLIST is the only one and we record that so we can FF through the ads. The new EQUALIZER with Queen Latifah does look interesting as does CLARICE. We will probably give both a look.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Jan 18, 2021)

Fauda on Netflix. An Israeli/Palestinian counter terrorism drama. Took a few episodes to get into but now burning through them. Highly recommended but it's subtitled for those that averse.
Loved DNA and Bordertown but am always a sucker for some Scandi Noir.
Back to Life on iPlayer was a really good black comedy we both enjoyed.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 18, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Started three new series at the weekend:

COBRA, which has taken me this long to get round to, 4 episodes in and quite enjoying it.

Monster (downloaded via SKY). A Norwegian detective drama, which after 2 episodes I'm skipping to the last to see whodunnit. Have an idea, but am not in the least bit concerned in watching another 5 episodes to find out, the main characters are awful and the show is pretty dire.

Trapped on Amazon Prime. An Icelandic detective drama, which has started off pretty well for the first 2 episodes.
		
Click to expand...

Trapped is excellent. It will continue pretty well and there is a second series. 

You could also consider Occupied which is a Norwegian show about Russia staging a sort of invasion.


----------



## Piece (Jan 18, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Just looking at the list of what is coming up and a few i will be keeping an eye out for

*The equaliser - as a female - 7 Feb, CBS*
Clarice - 11 Feb, CBS
The Falcon and the Winter Soldier - 19 March, Disney
https://www.imdb.com/whats-on-tv/ls...InternalRedirectSessionId=146-8010772-2715961

Click to expand...

Interesting. I'm a big Equalizer fan, from the TV series with Ed Woodward through the Denzil films.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 18, 2021)

Piece said:



			Interesting. I'm a big Equalizer fan, from the TV series with Ed Woodward through the Denzil films.
		
Click to expand...

likewise - the show is very dated now but really enjoyed it when younger even if Edwooowooowooowoood was still a bit over the hill for what he was playing. Both Denzel films are excellent - 2 of the very best action-type films of recent years


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 19, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Trapped is excellent. It will continue pretty well and there is a second series.

You could also consider Occupied which is a Norwegian show about Russia staging a sort of invasion.
		
Click to expand...

Really liking Trapped after 4 episodes. Did start Occupied a month or two back, but it was late and fell asleep, need to go back to it at some point. The problem is with this lockdown, it's so easy to start watch something and get hooked in, binge it over a few nights and forget about stuff, still need to go back and finish Lillyhammer,but gone through about another 6 or 7 different series since we started it....


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 19, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			likewise - the show is very dated now but really enjoyed it when younger even if Edwooowooowooowoood was still a bit over the hill for what he was playing. Both Denzel films are excellent - 2 of the very best action-type films of recent years
		
Click to expand...

The original show was good in its time, but would be so bad if you watched it today. Denzel took it to another level, and at 66, is still way better than Edwoodwoodwood was when he played it younger, although I just happened to watch the first one last week and did think Denzel was looking a bit old. As for Queen Latifah taking over the Equalizer....






I'm not so sure ......


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 19, 2021)

The Great Pottery Throwdown, Ch4. I like this programme anyway but at the moment it is the perfect antedote to life's stresses and worries. Nice people doing a harmless and pleasant hobby to the best of their abilities with judges that want to help, not to get a role in next years panto. The standard this year is largely excellent, huegely so in some cases, I'd happily have some of the finished work in my house and I don't buy pottery.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 19, 2021)

We started watching _Finding Alice_ (ITV) last night,  Well...two episodes in and I have no idea how to take it...but my Mrs likes it...

I suppose if I just watch it as just being a rather daft comedrama - and accept all the holes in the plot and script...and everything else that I might pick on...I suppose it might be worth sticking with...

Mind you having Joanna Lumley and Nigel Havers as the 'posh' parents of the main female character (Keeley Hawes) makes for a laugh.


----------



## Piece (Jan 19, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			The original show was good in its time, but would be so bad if you watched it today. Denzel took it to another level, and at 66, is still way better than Edwoodwoodwood was when he played it younger, although I just happened to watch the first one last week and did think Denzel was looking a bit old. As for Queen Latifah taking over the Equalizer....






I'm not so sure ...... 

Click to expand...

Hmmm. I'll give the show an airing. "Robin McCall"...


----------



## chellie (Jan 19, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Great Pottery Throwdown, Ch4. I like this programme anyway but at the moment it is the perfect antedote to life's stresses and worries. Nice people doing a harmless and pleasant hobby to the best of their abilities with judges that want to help, not to get a role in next years panto. The standard this year is largely excellent, huegely so in some cases, I'd happily have some of the finished work in my house and I don't buy pottery.
		
Click to expand...


I have that on series record and the same goes for Junior Bakeoff at the moment.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 19, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Great Pottery Throwdown, Ch4. I like this programme anyway but at the moment it is the perfect antedote to life's stresses and worries. Nice people doing a harmless and pleasant hobby to the best of their abilities with judges that want to help, not to get a role in next years panto. The standard this year is largely excellent, huegely so in some cases, I'd happily have some of the finished work in my house and I don't buy pottery.
		
Click to expand...

We are watching TGPT

Might have mentioned it before - but along the same gentle lines _The Joy of Painting _with Bob Ross on BBC4 I find very therapeutic.  And not just his voice and quiet delivery.

Bizarrely I think a big part of what what I find relaxing is Bob's repetitive smoothing and scraping with an artists knife of paint on his artist's palette that mostly does it for me - I think it's referred to as ASMR.  

His painting method is very clever also - generating often pretty amazing landscape paintings in half an hour.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 19, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			The original show was good in its time, but would be so bad if you watched it today. Denzel took it to another level, and at 66, is still way better than Edwoodwoodwood was when he played it younger, although I just happened to watch the first one last week and did think Denzel was looking a bit old. As for Queen Latifah taking over the Equalizer....






I'm not so sure ...... 

Click to expand...

Please tell me she will be called Roberta McCall 😄. If she plays it calmly it could be okay. That is the essence of McCall, understated.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2021)

Seem addicted to Richard Osmans House of Games. Not sure how they happened!


----------



## rulefan (Jan 19, 2021)

Just started catch up on Marcella series 1. Looks promising.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 19, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Great Pottery Throwdown, Ch4. I like this programme anyway but at the moment it is the perfect antedote to life's stresses and worries. Nice people doing a harmless and pleasant hobby to the best of their abilities with judges that want to help, not to get a role in next years panto. The standard this year is largely excellent, huegely so in some cases, I'd happily have some of the finished work in my house and I don't buy pottery.
		
Click to expand...

Am a big fan of Japanese pottery, have two Japanese professional potter friends out there and bought quite a bit back with us when we came back. Even made a few bits myself a few years back so was quite interested to have a look at this. Just watched the first episode of last season on catch-up, some of the ware was really nicely done, totally pegged the winning set, but the two judges made me want to turn it off. The one bragging that everyone must have drunk from a cup designed by her, and the other one balling his eyes out every time he had to comment on a piece.... can't deal with that, will have to fast forward every time they're on if we watch again.


----------



## Piece (Jan 20, 2021)

Finished the second, and last, series of Beyond on Netflix. Not bad, not great though.

Just in time for Bulletproof, SA!


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 20, 2021)

Piece said:



			Finished the second, and last, series of Beyond on Netflix. Not bad, not great though.

Just in time for Bulletproof, SA!
		
Click to expand...

is Bulletproof any good? One on my list but reviews certainly mixed?


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 20, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			is Bulletproof any good? One on my list but reviews certainly mixed?
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed it, simple TV.


----------



## User62651 (Jan 20, 2021)

Been mentioned already I think, Lupin is proving very watchable, a few episdoes in. 

Have to say a very good effort with the French to English dubbing, best I've heard to the point of barely noticing it.
Having sat through 3 series of Borgen (also dubbed) it's night and day the difference for the better.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 20, 2021)

maxfli65 said:



			Been mentioned already I think, Lupin is proving very watchable, a few episdoes in.

Have to say a very good effort with the French to English dubbing, best I've heard to the point of barely noticing it.
Having sat through 3 series of Borgen (also dubbed) it's night and day the difference for the better.
		
Click to expand...

Lupin seemed to.end at.E.6 ??


----------



## User62651 (Jan 20, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Lupin seemed to.end at.E.6 ??
		
Click to expand...

Que? (in a Manuel accent) 🤔


----------



## Piece (Jan 20, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			is Bulletproof any good? One on my list but reviews certainly mixed?
		
Click to expand...

If you like action, a bit of Bad Boys banter, some violence and thinnish plots/scripts, then you will. Just don't take it too seriously.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 20, 2021)

maxfli65 said:



			Que? (in a Manuel accent) 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Seemed.there were.no episodes are.number 6


----------



## User62651 (Jan 20, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Seemed.there were.no episodes are.number 6
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea what you are querying.

The 3 series I mentioned clearly references Borgen which is a different show!

I'm 4 episodes into Lupin.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 20, 2021)

maxfli65 said:



			I have no idea what you are querying.

The 3 series I mentioned clearly references Borgen which is a different show!

I'm 4 episodes into Lupin.
		
Click to expand...

It does seem to end prematurely. There seem to be missing episodes from 5 (or 6) on


----------



## chellie (Jan 20, 2021)

We are running out of things to watch. So many of the ones on Prime we have previously seen.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 20, 2021)

Traminator said:



			I read this at lunchtime today, looked it up and now just starting episode 9.
Really good 👍
		
Click to expand...

Just finished episode 8, it really is top drawer, with a good strong cast too.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 20, 2021)

Finished The Serpent tonight, very good if you're after something to watch, available to binge on Iplayer as well 👍
Some guy that Charles or whatever he was called 😳


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 21, 2021)

New Season of The Bay started last night

Enjoyed the first season so will see if it suffers from having a second season


----------



## moogie (Jan 21, 2021)

Just finished Lillyhammer yesterday 

Started Ozark now......


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 21, 2021)

moogie said:



			Just finished Lillyhammer yesterday

Started Ozark now......
		
Click to expand...

Ozark is excellent 👍


----------



## SteveJay (Jan 21, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Finished The Serpent tonight, very good if you're after something to watch, available to binge on Iplayer as well 👍
Some guy that Charles or whatever he was called 😳
		
Click to expand...

Really enjoyed that, especially as its based on a true story. Quite an extraordinary one as well.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 21, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Finished The Serpent tonight, very good if you're after something to watch, available to binge on Iplayer as well 👍
Some guy that Charles or whatever he was called 😳
		
Click to expand...

Just ploughed through the last two episodes. An amazing story, some remarkable persistence, some deeply unpleasant people and a good number of people who should be seriously ashamed of their inaction. 

I'm definitely going to have look up more about this guy and the story. Cracker of a series.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 22, 2021)

Saw a trailer for the second series of Back which started last night on Ch4. Loved Peep Show but had never even heard of this, so decided to catch up with Series 1.

Watched over the last couple of days (it's only 6 x 25 minute episodes). Really enjoyed it. The entire new series is on All4 so will probably blitz it over the weekend.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 22, 2021)

We finished _Finding Alice _(ITV catch up) last night.  I only kept watching after ep1 as my Mrs wanted to keep watching and I thought it prudent to keep on it with her. 

But oh my goodness.  What was that all about.  Comedrama?  Just a very curious beast indeed.  The best that can be said - and to be fair it is a BIG best - is having Joanna Lumley and Nigel Havers as a 'getting on a bit' married couple with Keeley Hawes as their daughter.  Now that was actually a lot of fun.

Anyway - I suppose we'll have to watch S2 when it turns up as it's most frustrating investing viewing time with every 'mystery' plot line still just hanging.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 22, 2021)

Well The Bay 2 was great until the last episode , just felt a bit of flat ending and maybe it was because of Covid but rushed


----------



## Piece (Jan 22, 2021)

Piece said:



			Finished the second, and last, series of Beyond on Netflix. Not bad, not great though.

Just in time for Bulletproof, SA!
		
Click to expand...

Didn't realise it was only 3 episodes. Still good though.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 22, 2021)

Last of the Summer Wine. My favourite viewing. Relatively innocent humour of lads living out their last years in idyllic ways.
Lovely escapism. 
Brilliant writing.
As a boy long time ago, I lived and played in countryside like that.Where I live now has nothing like it. Brings back lovely memories.


----------



## larmen (Jan 22, 2021)

3rd episode of WandaVision and I am still not sure what I am actually watching


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2021)

Been watching the whole series of Trailblazers on Sky Arts. New Romantics tonight - a movement I adopted for six weeks until I got fed up of a kicking every weekend. Went from new romantic to two tone. There are some pictures of my new romantic phase out there. Fortunately I don't think Pathetic Shark has access


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 23, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Great Pottery Throwdown, Ch4. I like this programme anyway but at the moment it is the perfect antedote to life's stresses and worries. Nice people doing a harmless and pleasant hobby to the best of their abilities with judges that want to help, not to get a role in next years panto. The standard this year is largely excellent, huegely so in some cases, I'd happily have some of the finished work in my house and I don't buy pottery.
		
Click to expand...




need_my_wedge said:



			Just watched the first episode of last season on catch-up, some of the ware was really nicely done, totally pegged the winning set, but the two judges made me want to turn it off. The one bragging that everyone must have drunk from a cup designed by her, and the other one balling his eyes out every time he had to comment on a piece.... can't deal with that, will have to fast forward every time they're on if we watch again.
		
Click to expand...

Bit my lip and stuck with it, 3 episodes in and really enjoying it. Makes me want to go back and do some again.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 23, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Bit my lip and stuck with it, 3 episodes in and really enjoying it. Makes me want to go back and do some again.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha. In the new series Keith is still a judge but the guy who does the firing has replaced the female judge. He has slotted in well. Keith's crying becomes endearing after a while although it does seem a little odd. I'm also loving the host, the Mother Superior from Derry Girls. Just naturally funny and cheeky. 

The standard impresses the heck out of me but that's from someone who has no artistic talent or has never done pottery. You may see holes in the standard, I can't judge, but if so at least you can enjoy the warmth of the show. It's an antidote to current times.


----------



## chellie (Jan 23, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ha ha. In the new series Keith is still a judge but the guy who does the firing has replaced the female judge. He has slotted in well. Keith's crying becomes endearing after a while although it does seem a little odd. I'm also loving the host, the Mother Superior from Derry Girls. Just naturally funny and cheeky.

The standard impresses the heck out of me but that's from someone who has no artistic talent or has never done pottery. You may see holes in the standard, I can't judge, but if so at least you can enjoy the warmth of the show. It's an antidote to current times.
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad I don't have to look at the god awful lipstick on one of the contestants anymore.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 23, 2021)

chellie said:



			I'm glad I don't have to look at the god awful lipstick on one of the contestants anymore.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, it was ridiculously off putting wasn't it? I'm thinking they had been plumped up a bit as well which didn't help the look.


----------



## chellie (Jan 23, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ha ha, it was ridiculously off putting wasn't it? I'm thinking they had been plumped up a bit as well which didn't help the look.
		
Click to expand...

For sure.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 23, 2021)

Watched the first couple of episodes of Lupin on Neflix last night, it's pretty good.
I'm not quite sure where it's going, it almost has the feel of an old classic like The Count Of Monte Cristo, someone from his childhood days knows someone who knows someone else


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 23, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Watched the first couple of episodes of Lupin on Neflix last night, it's pretty good.
I'm not quite sure where it's going, it almost has the feel of an old classic like The Count Of Monte Cristo, someone from his childhood days knows someone who knows someone else 

Click to expand...

i really enjoyed it - was finishing episode 5 with a fresgh bottle of Malbec underway and knowing there are 7 episodes after checking IMDB and then it finished - waiting on 6 - and found 6 and 7 not out yet!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 23, 2021)

On searching for a new series to watch have plumped for The Fall after a recommendation from the MIL


----------



## banjofred (Jan 23, 2021)

Why oh why did they kill off Firefly after one season.....


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 23, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			i really enjoyed it - was finishing episode 5 with a fresgh bottle of Malbec underway and knowing there are 7 episodes after checking IMDB and then it finished - waiting on 6 - and found 6 and 7 not out yet!!
		
Click to expand...

Yup, I was binge watching and it suddenly finished ?


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 24, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ha ha, it was ridiculously off putting wasn't it? I'm thinking they had been plumped up a bit as well which didn't help the look.
		
Click to expand...

Yes think she was from Russianbrides.com! Really enjoy the program and like you I’m always in awe of the stuff they produce. Think the short Scottish lass Susan is early favourite, haven’t seen her do anything bad yet! 
Also think there is something odd about the new kiln girl Rosie, but can’t put my finger on it. 🤔😁


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 24, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Been watching the whole series of Trailblazers on Sky Arts. New Romantics tonight - a movement I adopted for six weeks until I got fed up of a kicking every weekend. Went from new romantic to two tone. There are some pictures of my new romantic phase out there. Fortunately I don't think Pathetic Shark has access
		
Click to expand...


There is a great clip of a new Romantic club in one of the episodes of Ashes to Ashes.    We all had a good laugh when we recognised our 3rd baseman from the Guildford Mavericks dancing away in the clip.  But good luck to him.  I love my 80s synth pop and such music.    But I will find those pictures, oh yes, I will find them.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 25, 2021)

The Act. US series based on the true story of a woman who subjects her daughter to a terrible life as a result of Munchausen syndrome by proxy. After years of abuse, the daughter murders the mother (not a spoiler as the first episode starts with the murder).

It's grim stuff to be honest, but pretty gripping.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 25, 2021)

Gone fishing with Paul Whiteside and Bob Mortimer ........again.
Oh, he's gone again.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 25, 2021)

Up to date with Lupin now and I've got to say it's boring the nuts off me, if the missus wasn't so keen I'd be giving it a miss.
Far too many massive plot holes and a flimsy plot to boot, it reminds me of those naff magician type drama shows the Americans are so good at making.


----------



## chellie (Jan 25, 2021)

Finished The Investigation on BBC2. Very good Danish-language drama about the 2017 death of Kim Wall.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 25, 2021)

Traminator said:



			I tried the 2nd season of Trapped but couldn't deal with the slow movement as it didn't have the novelty of the first series.  Highly recommend series 1 though.

Onto episode 3 of The Bay series 2, very good 👍
		
Click to expand...

Just finished season 2, it was a slow start compared the first, but built up and turned out pretty good overall. Looking forward to season 3 later this year.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 26, 2021)

Superstore on Netflix, comedy about the oddballs working in a supermarket. Makes me laugh for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 27, 2021)

Lightning - absolutely terrible but I can’t stop watching


----------



## Tongo (Jan 28, 2021)

Watched the second episode of the Bay last night. Very underwhelming. Seemed to spend 10 mins on the case and the remainder of the program going round in circles about the main character's personal life issue with the father of her kids. 

There's a balance to be had between the actual murder mystery and the personal lives of those involved. Unfortunately the Bay is way off at the moment.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 28, 2021)

Also watching Finding Alice on Sundays. Really not sure what the point of the program is. Is it a murder mystery? Just seems to go round in circles at the moment.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 28, 2021)

Just finished A Teacher. Think it may have been recommended on here. Very good.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 28, 2021)

Latest series of Marcella on ITV.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 28, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Latest series of Marcella on ITV.
		
Click to expand...

Also started that last night. Still find her a tad irritating! The family she's with must surely be based on Peaky Blinders?? Female matriarch, business-lead brother and one who has a vicious streak.


----------



## Piece (Jan 28, 2021)

I’ve started a Korean programme called “Black” on Netflix. Horror, sci-fi, comedy, thriller, slapstick in one. Each episode around 80 mins long. Have to concentrate as it’s subtitled and my Korean isn’t great 😆.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 28, 2021)

Schitts creek,brilliant.


----------



## IanM (Jan 28, 2021)

"How to get away with murder" on Netflix.   Very good...

"The Good Place" also on Netflix.   Bizarre...strangely watchable if weird!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 28, 2021)

Piece said:



			I’ve started a Korean programme called “Black” on Netflix. Horror, sci-fi, comedy, thriller, slapstick in one. Each episode around 80 mins long. Have to concentrate as it’s subtitled and my Korean isn’t great 😆.
		
Click to expand...

Saw the first episode the other night, not sure about it yet.......


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 28, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Latest series of Marcella on ITV.
		
Click to expand...

Just watched episode one but she's annoying me already


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 28, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Just watched episode one but she's annoying me already
		
Click to expand...

She gets worse!


----------



## rulefan (Jan 28, 2021)

Halfway through Summer of Rockets (Netfix). V intriguing. Can hardly wait for second half tomorrow.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 28, 2021)

drive4show said:



			She gets worse!
		
Click to expand...

That's a pity because the storylines are pretty good (ie complicated). But how does she manage to keep her job breaking so many basic rules and she's always going into danger on her own ?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 29, 2021)

Quicksand on Netflix. A Swedish drama about a girl on trial for a school shooting. The story is based on a popular Swedish book of the same name, but the show has been penned by the writer of The Bridge. The first couple of episodes are pretty good so far.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 29, 2021)

Superstore on Netflix. An Office style 22 minute comedy from the US. Early days but so far very promising. We have been in need of some light relief since finishing Schitts Creek and hopefully this will fill the gap.


----------



## Piece (Jan 29, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Saw the first episode the other night, not sure about it yet.......
		
Click to expand...

I'm in the same boat. Done episode 1 too but saw enough to want to see no 2.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 29, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Superstore on Netflix. An Office style 22 minute comedy from the US. Early days but so far very promising. We have been in need of some light relief since finishing Schitts Creek and hopefully this will fill the gap.
		
Click to expand...

Yeh we have watched a few, its not binge good, but the episodes are short and amusing enough! Its one for killing 30 minutes here and there!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 29, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Yeh we have watched a few, its not binge good, but the episodes are short and amusing enough! Its one for killing 30 minutes here and there!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure etiquette experts would not like it but it is the type of programme you can watch whilst having your tea. 22 minutes, easy to watch, raises a chuckle. I don't need to watch 5 in a row, one per night will do for me.


----------



## arnieboy (Jan 29, 2021)

drive4show said:



			She gets worse!
		
Click to expand...

That's why we kicked the first series into touch.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 29, 2021)

Hmmm. Think I might kick Marcella off the planner!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 29, 2021)

Tiger,good watch


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 30, 2021)

Teenage Superstars on Sky Arts, all about the Glasgow Indie Scene of the 80's


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 30, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Quicksand on Netflix. A Swedish drama about a girl on trial for a school shooting. The story is based on a popular Swedish book of the same name, but the show has been penned by the writer of The Bridge. The first couple of episodes are pretty good so far.
		
Click to expand...

Finished this last night, pretty good, but it does raise questions on behaviour.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 30, 2021)

It's a Sin.

Great piece of writing from Russell T Davies. Hard to watch at times, pretty heartbreaking.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 30, 2021)

Summer of Rockets - brilliant


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 30, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Teenage Superstars on Sky Arts, all about the Glasgow Indie Scene of the 80's
		
Click to expand...

Have recorded this and am looking forward to watching it. I was in a couple of bands on the periphery of that scene and know a few of the folk who are in it.

If you a fan of that era, I can strongly recommend this book. https://www.heraldscotland.com/news/18644279.punk-era-captured-16-years-gigs-scotland-1974---1990/

There a couple of pictures of my bands in, but don't let that put you off!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 30, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Have recorded this and am looking forward to watching it. I was in a couple of bands on the periphery of that scene and know a few of the folk who are in it.

If you a fan of that era, I can strongly recommend this book. https://www.heraldscotland.com/news/18644279.punk-era-captured-16-years-gigs-scotland-1974---1990/

There a couple of pictures of my bands in, but don't let that put you off!
		
Click to expand...

Same here was also in a few bands in the 80's indie scene


----------



## KenL (Jan 30, 2021)

The Serpent.  Great acting and edge of the seat stuff.
Still on TV but you can download from iplayer.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 30, 2021)

I watched the first episode of Resident Alien last night (Sky One)  Very different and looks promising.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 30, 2021)

Designated Survivor. Interesting concept.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 30, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			I watched the first episode of Resident Alien last night (Sky One)  Very different and looks promising.
		
Click to expand...

Really enjoyed it.


----------



## larmen (Jan 30, 2021)

After episode 4 WandaVision finally makes a bit of sense to me.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 30, 2021)

Schitts Creek, season 5 has absolutely bombed but we’re going to grind it out as we’ve heard season 6 picks up again. 

WandaVision has taken way too long to get to the point but it’s absolutely dripping with quality. Ridiculous amount of money they’ve spent on it.


----------



## chellie (Jan 31, 2021)

Superstore - HID loved the Halloween episode. Can't think why lol
Just started Bullets.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 31, 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/55589611

A series about a League of Legends team. And it’a on the sports section of the BBC website.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 1, 2021)

Having been a big fan of The Tunnel, finally gotten around to watching The Bridge. Watching the original Swedish one from the start, not the US, Malaysian or German variations, and really enjoying it. As with The Tunnel, the two leads are excellent. Maybe because we watched Tunnel first, but Stephen Dillane and Clemence Poesy still hold a fond place in my heart and edge the Swedish team out just marginally, but it's a close call. Good thing my minds a bit wayward these days, can't remember the exact story or the outcome despite the Tunnel being a carbon copy. Watching so many Scandi dramas of late, starting to see a lot of familiar faces turn up across them.


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 1, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Having been a big fan of The Tunnel, finally gotten around to watching The Bridge. Watching the original Swedish one from the start, not the US, Malaysian or German variations, and really enjoying it. As with The Tunnel, the two leads are excellent. Maybe because we watched Tunnel first, but Stephen Dillane and Clemence Poesy still hold a fond place in my heart and edge the Swedish team out just marginally, but it's a close call. Good thing my minds a bit wayward these days, can't remember the exact story or the outcome despite the Tunnel being a carbon copy. Watching so many Scandi dramas of late, starting to see a lot of familiar faces turn up across them.
		
Click to expand...

both shows are high on my favourites list - I watched The Bridge first - still the very best Scandi show. The Tunnel runs it close and i would call itr a score draw! Not sure if the US version is worth trying?


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 1, 2021)

Finished Fauda on Netflix tonight (s1-s3), enjoyed it.

Bulletproof South Africa tomorrow 👍


----------



## GB72 (Feb 1, 2021)

larmen said:



			After episode 4 WandaVision finally makes a bit of sense to me.
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed the first 2 episodes, 3 not so then really kicked it up a level in episode 4.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 2, 2021)

For those liking Scandi drama and looking to while away the lockdown hours, looks like Netflix is really pushing the boat out. Some 80 odd Swedish, Danish, Norwegian and Romanian films and TV shows to debut this month. Don't know owt about any of them, but here's the list from the link

https://www.whats-on-netflix.com/coming-soon/whats-coming-to-netflix-uk-in-february-2021-2/

*What’s Coming to Netflix UK on February 4th*

Swedish & Danish licensed content including:
Adult Behaviour… It’s All in the Mind
Angel
Änglar, finns dom?
Artificial Svensson
As Seen On TV
Bitchkram
Bitter Sweetheart
Blackjack
Egg Egg – A Hardboiled Story
Erotikon
Four More Years
Lost and Found
Miss Chic
Money
The Assault


*What’s Coming to Netflix UK on February 10th*

Batch of Nordic Titles:
A Serious Game
Asfaltenglene
Att göra en pudel
Bad Faith
Barbara
Behind Blue Skies
Bombay Dreams
Cockpit
Father of Four – on a Wild Holiday
Father of Four: The Return of Uncle Sofus
Kalde Føtter
Karlas Kabale
Kinamand
Kurt Blir Grusom
Lost and Found
Oldboys
Reprise
Someone Like Hodder
Sprængfarlig bombe
Staying Alive
Stockholm East
Superbror
The Swimsuit Issue
Triple Dare
Tur & retur

*What’s Coming to Netflix UK on February 17th*

*Batch of Swedish, Romanian, Danish and Norweigen content:*
A Month in Thailand
Aliyah Dada
American, venim!
Andreaskorset
Baba’s Cars
Beyond
Blodsbånd
Breaking News
Crossing Dates
Departe de tine
Detective Downs
En folkefiende
Excuse Me
Fluerne på væggen
Homesick
Key House Mirror
Legaturi bolnavicioase
Meda or The Not So Bright Side of Things
Mini and the Mozzies
Miracle
Miracolul din Tekir
Olsenbanden Jr Går under vann
Olsenbanden Jr. På Rocker’n
Overcoming
Parterapi
People in the Sun
Perfect sãnãtos
Povestea unui pierde vara
Pup-o, ma!
Rosa Morena
Rosita
Sommaren med Göran
Svein og rotta
Sweet Little Lies in Downtown
The Last Sentence
The Legacy
The World is Mine
Titanics ti liv
To Love Someone
To verdener
Ulvenatten
United
Ursul


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 2, 2021)

KenL said:



			The Serpent.  Great acting and edge of the seat stuff.
Still on TV but you can download from iplayer.
		
Click to expand...

We started watching _The Serpent_ on Friday night...and just as you describe - good shout at the TV 'run!!!' and 'don't go with him!!!' stuff  last episode tonight.
Excellent.

Previous was _A Suitable Boy.  _Worth watching for the fabulous India settings - and a game attempt to compress 1400 page book into six 1hr episodes.  Not completely successfully IMO as you feel that many characters and events are bound to have only been touched upon or missed out altogether.  But enjoyable nonetheless.


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 2, 2021)

Finished It's A Sin last night. Absolutely heartbreaking, me and the missus were crying like babies for the last ten minutes.

Fabulous piece of writing from RTD. Did think Keeley Hawes was miscast as the dowdy mother of the main character, but her performance in the last episode was superb.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 2, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Finished It's A Sin last night. Absolutely heartbreaking, me and the missus were crying like babies for the last ten minutes.

Fabulous piece of writing from RTD. Did think Keeley Hawes was miscast as the dowdy mother of the main character, but her performance in the last episode was superb.
		
Click to expand...

We've not finished yet but I watch it with a real sense of foreboding for what's to come


----------



## arnieboy (Feb 2, 2021)

We are watching Judge Deed, Foyles War and Waking the Dead from the start. Needs must.


----------



## BrianM (Feb 2, 2021)

Chernobyl again, my oldest boy is doing a talk for school on google meets about it.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 2, 2021)

The second series of the Mallorca Files on iplayer. Its corny and a bit formulaic but there's some decent scenery and its harmless.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 2, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			We've not finished yet but I watch it with a real sense of foreboding for what's to come 

Click to expand...

We are going to watch _It's a Sin_...no spoilers please 

That's the problem with non-linear TV - you can't do coffee point chat about the latest episode as we can all be at a different point in watching.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 2, 2021)

Tongo said:



			The second series of the Mallorca Files on iplayer. Its corny and a bit formulaic but there's some decent scenery and its harmless.
		
Click to expand...

The only good thing about it is the scenery which we keep reminding each other about. Most of the acting is dreadful especially the male lead. Even Death in Paradise is better.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 2, 2021)

chellie said:



			Superstore - HID loved the Halloween episode. Can't think why lol
Just started Bullets.
		
Click to expand...

Started this last night,funny easy viewing 😊


----------



## banjofred (Feb 2, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Finished It's A Sin last night. Absolutely heartbreaking, me and the missus were crying like babies for the last ten minutes.

Fabulous piece of writing from RTD. Did think Keeley Hawes was miscast as the dowdy mother of the main character, but her performance in the last episode was superb.
		
Click to expand...

So....If I want to watch a great show...and then be depressed as hell...this is the one to watch. No thanks....if I want to be depressed I can watch the news....


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 2, 2021)

banjofred said:



			So....If I want to watch a great show...and then be depressed as hell...this is the one to watch. No thanks....if I want to be depressed I can watch the news....
		
Click to expand...

Moving rather than depressing. Also shocking to look back to the early days of AIDS and the ignorance and prejudice surrounding it.


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 2, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Moving rather than depressing. Also shocking to look back to the early days of AIDS and the ignorance and prejudice surrounding it.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. Depressing is the last word I would use to describe it. By turns it was shocking, humourous, moving and uplifting. Never depressing.

It had a lot of echoes of Small Axe for me, it's  terrible to see how badly a minority were treated, but also massively encouraging to reflect how we have moved forward as a society. Racism and homophobia have gone from acceptable sitcom material to things the majority are rightly appalled by.


----------



## chellie (Feb 2, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Started this last night,funny easy viewing 😊
		
Click to expand...

There is so much to watch out for in the background. The 3d printer warning sign had me lol


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 3, 2021)

We started watching _Resident Alien _on Sky One last night.  It looks like it could be a hoot.  But shockeroonie! - it's linear TV


----------



## Sats (Feb 3, 2021)

Westworld, been binging it and sadly the third series seems to lack the same charm. Mind you only 2 episodes in so it could get better.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 3, 2021)

Sats said:



			Westworld, been binging it and sadly the third series seems to lack the same charm. Mind you only 2 episodes in so it could get better.
		
Click to expand...

Would it save you wasting time if I told you it doesn't?

It was a huge disappointment for me and if they bring out a 4th series I wont bother with it. I stuck with series 3 as I had committed to it but it was enormously self righteous and self indulgent. I kicked myself afterwards. You are not missing anything if you stop now, you really aren't.


----------



## Sats (Feb 3, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Would it save you wasting time if I told you it doesn't?

It was a huge disappointment for me and if they bring out a 4th series I wont bother with it. I stuck with series 3 as I had committed to it but it was enormously self righteous and self indulgent. I kicked myself afterwards. You are not missing anything if you stop now, you really aren't.
		
Click to expand...

I felt the same about GoT the last season I wish I never saw that pile of manure. Think I'm gonna pass and save myself the disappointment.


----------



## KenL (Feb 3, 2021)

Sats said:



			Westworld, been binging it and sadly the third series seems to lack the same charm. Mind you only 2 episodes in so it could get better.
		
Click to expand...

I absolutely love season 1 and 2 (and Delores😀). Started watching season 3 but the dialogue is awful, need subtitles to get the whole picture. Gave up but still have it recorded - must watch it.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 3, 2021)

Finding Alice. What a load of tosh


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 3, 2021)

KenL said:



			I absolutely love season 1 and 2 (and Delores😀). Started watching season 3 but the dialogue is awful, need subtitles to get the whole picture. Gave up but still have it recorded - must watch it.
		
Click to expand...

I think she [ Deloris ] was in a 2004 film recently recommended here  called " Crash " along with Matt Dillon


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 3, 2021)

Finished xpanse just now , 👍


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 3, 2021)

chellie said:



			There is so much to watch out for in the background. The 3d printer warning sign had me lol

Click to expand...

I’m on ep5,did I miss that ?


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 3, 2021)

Onto Ray Donovan but can't remember what series I left it at so back to the start


----------



## chellie (Feb 3, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			I’m on ep5,did I miss that ?
		
Click to expand...

It might be in Series 2. I am binge watching.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 3, 2021)

rulefan said:



			Finding Alice. What a load of tosh
		
Click to expand...

Yep, we gave up on it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 4, 2021)

Watching Little Boy Blue again 

Stephen Graham is superb , the program was brilliantly made and with a lot of sensitivity

It’s on ITV Hub - highly recommended


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 4, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Absolutely. Depressing is the last word I would use to describe it. By turns it was shocking, humourous, moving and uplifting. Never depressing.

It had a lot of echoes of Small Axe for me, it's  terrible to see how badly a minority were treated, but also massively encouraging to reflect how we have moved forward as a society. Racism and homophobia have gone from acceptable sitcom material to things the majority are rightly appalled by.
		
Click to expand...

We started on _Its a Sin_ last night and ended up watching 3 episodes back-2-back.  Loved it.

It transported us back to the early 80s - indeed weirdly we could recall quite clearly our own versions of the group in the house and the pub they frequented - as we both (separately at the time) were in the same age group as the main characters and were in similar mixed groups of friends living similar city centre lives (with one important difference)...Mrs living in Covent Garden and me in central Bristol.  And so it was very pointed how it took us back to exactly how AIDS was viewed back then - and how it appeared in the news...and how it was portrayed...

And with the music and clothes _It's a Sin_ is a bleedin' time machine...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 4, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Yep, we gave up on it.
		
Click to expand...

We watched _Finding Alice_ through...I guess we wait for the next series...and I guess we will watch.  I found the 'comedy' and darker subject matter didn't sit together that easily.   A curious mix but OK I suppose.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 4, 2021)

The Drowning on Channel 5. Typical Channel 5 production with poor acting and very clunky plot...despite that have stuck with it!


----------



## KenL (Feb 4, 2021)

Not sure if this has been mentioned and it has been a few weeks since it was on, but we really enjoyed the Pembrokeshire Murders and the documentary that followed it.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 4, 2021)

rulefan said:



			Finding Alice. What a load of tosh
		
Click to expand...


Is that the follow-up to Finding Nemo?

I am actually doing the first series of South Park again on Netflix.   Incredibly childish, politically incorrect -   and damn funny.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 4, 2021)

KenL said:



			Not sure if this has been mentioned and it has been a few weeks since it was on, but we really enjoyed the Pembrokeshire Murders and the documentary that followed it.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, we really enjoyed it too.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 4, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			The Drowning on Channel 5. Typical Channel 5 production with poor acting and very clunky plot...despite that have stuck with it!
		
Click to expand...

Watched 3 episodes so far. Has been okay, certainly better than Finding Alice and The Bay!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 4, 2021)

chellie said:



			It might be in Series 2. I am binge watching.
		
Click to expand...

I’m finding Glenn a bit annoying.
He’s too stupid.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 4, 2021)

The final episode of It's A Sin 

To finish with Everybody Hurts just finished me off.


----------



## Piece (Feb 4, 2021)

Billions, series 5. 👍👍


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 5, 2021)

Not out yet, but coming soon for all you superhero fan boys. Actually looks quite interesting, although made me think Umbrella Academy at first glance. Joss Whedon's Victorian superhero series

https://www.slashfilm.com/the-never...15u5yevzE07HT1BPI018U9ZkLqPnhzQv0r6mkwP7X_Azs


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 5, 2021)

Downloaded Zero Zero Zero to binge this wk end.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 5, 2021)

Emily in Paris. Brilliant.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 5, 2021)

Piece said:



			Billions, series 5. 👍👍
		
Click to expand...

Pity it is only half a series at the moment. Current rumours are that the rest will run straight into series 6.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 5, 2021)

Found the ending to the Drowning a bit of a disappointment. Took off on a strange, overly dramatic route which seemed out of kilter with the rest of the series. 

And the business with her work colleague and the gangsters seemed a bizarre, tangential / irrelevant plot. They could have cut all that out and just had her visiting the guy to get a false passport.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 5, 2021)

Really enjoyed Adrian Dunbar's Irish Coast last night. Usually any travelogue's on Ireland turn into the same cliche ridden visits to places like the Blarney Stone but Dunbar visited some interesting places / people that got away from the tourist traps.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 5, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Found the ending to the Drowning a bit of a disappointment. Took off on a strange, overly dramatic route which seemed out of kilter with the rest of the series.

And the business with her work colleague and the gangsters seemed a bizarre, tangential / irrelevant plot. They could have cut all that out and just had her visiting the guy to get a false passport.
		
Click to expand...

I felt like I was the idiot to continue with a Channel 5 "drama"...when the brother drowned?? Really?? A few seconds of struggling and sank like a stone. Just so easy to be a bit more accurate with that scene!


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 5, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Really enjoyed Adrian Dunbar's Irish Coast last night. Usually any travelogue's on Ireland turn into the same cliche ridden visits to places like the Blarney Stone but Dunbar visited some interesting places / people that got away from the tourist traps.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, really enjoyed it. Pity it's just a 2-part series.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 5, 2021)

rulefan said:



			Emily in Paris. Brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

Emily should buy a lottery ticket as she’d win first go...everything else seems go her way - we enjoyed it. Fun and nonsense 👍


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 5, 2021)

rulefan said:



			Emily in Paris. Brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed it but took a lot of flack from Mrs Wedge for watching it 😳😀


----------



## Tongo (Feb 5, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Yeah, really enjoyed it. Pity it's just a 2-part series.
		
Click to expand...

Dang, thought it would be at least 3 episodes!


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 5, 2021)

Its a Sin, enjoyable but a bit sad


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 5, 2021)

Started on The Fall tonight, watched the first 2. Pretty decent.


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 7, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Started on The Fall tonight, watched the first 2. Pretty decent.
		
Click to expand...

Finished the first series last night, very tense stuff. I was surprised to see it was made in 2013, totally bypassed me at the time.


----------



## Ethan (Feb 7, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Having been a big fan of The Tunnel, finally gotten around to watching The Bridge. Watching the original Swedish one from the start, not the US, Malaysian or German variations, and really enjoying it. As with The Tunnel, the two leads are excellent. Maybe because we watched Tunnel first, but Stephen Dillane and Clemence Poesy still hold a fond place in my heart and edge the Swedish team out just marginally, but it's a close call. Good thing my minds a bit wayward these days, can't remember the exact story or the outcome despite the Tunnel being a carbon copy. Watching so many Scandi dramas of late, starting to see a lot of familiar faces turn up across them.
		
Click to expand...

The US Bridge is available on Sky On-demand now. 

Occupied is a watchable Norwegian drama about Russia muscling in to the Norwegian oil fields. Quite fast moving for a Scando.

Trapped is an excellent Icelandic murder mystery. Quite slow at times but pretty atmospheric.


----------



## Piece (Feb 7, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Pity it is only half a series at the moment. Current rumours are that the rest will run straight into series 6.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, I see what you mean now. I’ve caught up.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 7, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Finished the first series last night, very tense stuff. I was surprised to see it was made in 2013, totally bypassed me at the time.
		
Click to expand...

I was the same and have only just finished them all - will be interesting to see what you think of it when it finishes


----------



## Midnight (Feb 7, 2021)

Just watched first ep of Zero,zero,zero.  Enjoyed it will watch the rest this week.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 7, 2021)

Two episodes of The Stranger. Looks v promising.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 7, 2021)

Finished off The Serpent tonight, highly recommended.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 8, 2021)

Ethan said:



			The US Bridge is available on Sky On-demand now.

Occupied is a watchable Norwegian drama about Russia muscling in to the Norwegian oil fields. Quite fast moving for a Scando.

Trapped is an excellent Icelandic murder mystery. Quite slow at times but pretty atmospheric.
		
Click to expand...

Finished season 2 of The Bridge last night (Swedish version). So good, and very interesting now as it is quite clear The Tunnel took a different turn in season 2 with a different ending to that story. Also know that there are two more seasons in the Swedish version, whist The Tunnel finished at 3. Very much looking to start season 3 tonight.

Occupied is on my list, just a ways to go to get there at the moment.

Trapped was excellent, one of my favourite dramas of late. Like the Bridge, it had an excellent cast in the main three coppers, and the stories were both top notch, I also liked the fact that 2 of them plus one of the news reporters in the show all appeared in separate videos for one of my favourite bands, also from Iceland - Of Monsters and Men. Season 3 of Trapped is expected some time this year.


----------



## banjofred (Feb 8, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Moving rather than depressing. Also shocking to look back to the early days of AIDS and the ignorance and prejudice surrounding it.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I get it. There are lots of movies etc over the years I haven't watched just because of this reason. I know they will be a well made movie, but...  The rule* I try* to stick to is that if it looks like a downer and I will likely be sad at the end....not watching it. You should see my wife's rules....if it's a kids kind of movie, no chance with her. The only one she's ever liked is the Goonies.


----------



## Ethan (Feb 8, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Finished season 2 of The Bridge last night (Swedish version). So good, and very interesting now as it is quite clear The Tunnel took a different turn in season 2 with a different ending to that story. Also know that there are two more seasons in the Swedish version, whist The Tunnel finished at 3. Very much looking to start season 3 tonight.

Occupied is on my list, just a ways to go to get there at the moment.

Trapped was excellent, one of my favourite dramas of late. Like the Bridge, it had an excellent cast in the main three coppers, and the stories were both top notch, I also liked the fact that 2 of them plus one of the news reporters in the show all appeared in separate videos for one of my favourite bands, also from Iceland - Of Monsters and Men. Season 3 of Trapped is expected some time this year.
		
Click to expand...

Occupied is a bit less Scando-existential. Much more kinetic and fast-paced. I think Jo Nesbo was involved. 

For a very different Scando experience, the Netflix movie 'Eurovision' is not bad. Will Ferrell is one of a duo who try to become the Icelandic entry for the Eurovision Song Contest.


----------



## KenL (Feb 8, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Started on The Fall tonight, watched the first 2. Pretty decent.
		
Click to expand...

Not convinced, not a fan of the over the top violence and how creepy it is.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 8, 2021)

rulefan said:



			Summer of Rockets - brilliant
		
Click to expand...

Finished it on Saturday, really enjoyed it.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 8, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Yeah, I get it. There are lots of movies etc over the years I haven't watched just because of this reason. I know they will be a well made movie, but...  The rule* I try* to stick to is that if it looks like a downer and I will likely be sad at the end....not watching it. You should see my wife's rules....if it's a kids kind of movie, no chance with her. The only one she's ever liked is the Goonies.
		
Click to expand...

My rule is no sad pet movies! I watched Marley and Me once and never ever again


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 8, 2021)

KenL said:



			Not convinced, not a fan of the over the top violence and how creepy it is.
		
Click to expand...

wouldn't say the violence was particularly OTT, seen a lot more graphic stuff. But it is creepy, the missus hates it but is hooked. She made me check all the doors were locked twice before bed last night!


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 8, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			My rule is no sad pet movies! I watched Marley and Me once and never ever again 

Click to expand...

I made the mistake of watching it with my 10yo daughter who loves dogs. She was in bits at the end, fell out with me big time for making her watch it!


----------



## GB72 (Feb 8, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			My rule is no sad pet movies! I watched Marley and Me once and never ever again 

Click to expand...

Agree with that, had that rule in since Turner and Hooch. Never watched Marley and Me.


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 8, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Started on The Fall tonight, watched the first 2. Pretty decent.
		
Click to expand...

Good show! Really enjoyed watching all of those!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 8, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Yeah, I get it. There are lots of movies etc over the years I haven't watched just because of this reason. I know they will be a well made movie, but... The rule *I try* to stick to is that if it looks like a downer and I will likely be sad at the end....not watching it. You should see my wife's rules....if it's a kids kind of movie, no chance with her. The only one she's ever liked is the Goonies.
		
Click to expand...

If you haven't watched it - in the same vein as _It's a Sin _(the tragedy of the ignorance about AIDS in the early days) - the Tom Hanks, Denzil Washington film _Philadelphia _is very moving - and the soundtrack works brilliantly, see especially for me the scene where the Tom Hanks character (dying with AIDS) plays Maria Callas singing _La Momma Morta - _Denzil Washington sits, watches and listens in silence...just an awesome piece of movie-making.  _It's a Sin_ takes me back to the sadness and uplifting emotions I felt watching that film for the first time - and what I get watching that scene today


----------



## KenL (Feb 8, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			wouldn't say the violence was particularly OTT, seen a lot more graphic stuff. But it is creepy, the missus hates it but is hooked. She made me check all the doors were locked twice before bed last night!
		
Click to expand...

Seeing a woman being sat on on her bed, gagged and tied to the headboard. Too far for me. Turned off at that point.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 8, 2021)

Really got into the second series of Breaking Dad with Bradley and Barney Walsh. 

The episode tonight was in Italy and they've just been to Andrea Bocelli's home for a rendition of Time to Say Goodbye. Absolutely stunning. If you only watch those last couple of mins, its worth it just for that.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 9, 2021)

chellie said:



			Superstore - HID loved the Halloween episode. Can't think why lol.....
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣😳


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 9, 2021)

We watched final episode of _Its a Sin _this evening - moving indeed and I thought they handled what could have been a very upsetting and difficult ending very sympathetically. A marvellous and thought-provoking production, beautifully acted.


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 9, 2021)

Had a scandi binge last couple of weeks - watched Deawind, Bordertown and Trapped - all different and all very good. 

Watching series 6 of Vikings - a great show. This is not the best season and suspect it will be the last but still good viewing

And watching Bulletproof - a fun UK cop drama (mix Sweeney, Lethal Weapn etc)


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 9, 2021)

Just watched a few episodes of Manhunt- Unabomber after a lad I'm working with recommended it, very very good so far.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 10, 2021)

We finished End of The Effing World, which was brilliant, and started on Back starring Mitchell & Webb. Peep Show was my favourite programme ever, but I'm trying really hard not to compare Back to that - although it is difficult not to. Watched the first episode and actually I realised I'd seen it before at some stage, although I'm pretty certain I've not watched the series, so I must have watched episode one on TV and not followed up on it.  It was pretty decent and promising though anyway.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 10, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			We finished End of The Effing World, which was brilliant, and started on Back starring Mitchell & Webb. Peep Show was my favourite programme ever, but I'm trying really hard not to compare Back to that - although it is difficult not to. Watched the first episode and actually I realised I'd seen it before at some stage, although I'm pretty certain I've not watched the series, so I must have watched episode one on TV and not followed up on it.  It was pretty decent and promising though anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried The Last Man on Earth, a really silly comedy, my kind of humour .


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 10, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Have you tried The Last Man on Earth, a really silly comedy, my kind of humour .
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, weirdly that was the programme we watched directly before End of the F World. We started it in the first lockdown I think, and it tied in with the pandemic quite eerily in some ways - considering it was made five years earlier.


----------



## splashtryagain (Feb 12, 2021)

I know it's been mentioned already but Resident Alien is shaping up to be an excellent series!


----------



## KenL (Feb 12, 2021)

The Stranger.  Think it came out a year ago. On Netflix. Good stuff.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 13, 2021)

splashtryagain said:



			I know it's been mentioned already but Resident Alien is shaping up to be an excellent series!
		
Click to expand...

Agree episode 2 had some real laugh out loud moments


----------



## jim8flog (Feb 13, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Downloaded Zero Zero Zero to binge this wk end.
		
Click to expand...

 It is one of the ones I am watching in weekly episodes. Very good so far, good twists.


----------



## jim8flog (Feb 13, 2021)

I finished watching Briar Patch last night. 

Very much and off the wall with a lot of twists and turns, ending matched the series. Not truly gripping but it does have the 'what happens next?' and 'I did not expect that' feeling.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 13, 2021)

Traminator said:



			The Sandhamn Murders on Amazon, a Swedish Death in Paradise but better.

These Scandi things are good, but you have to keep watching the subtitles, I didn't realise how much time I spent not actually watching but just listening 😅
		
Click to expand...

Watched the first one but there were so many continuity errors, didn't go back. To be fair, it wasn't the worst, but think I'll save it until we run out of the darker stuff. 

Just in the middle of the last season of Bron/ Broen,  been binging from season one and it is bloody excellent.


----------



## chellie (Feb 13, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Watched the first one but there were so many continuity errors, didn't go back. To be fair, it wasn't the worst, but think I'll save it until we run out of the darker stuff. 

Just in the middle of the last season of Bron/ Broen,  been binging from season one and it is bloody excellent.
		
Click to expand...

Thought we had a new one to watch but we've seen it.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 14, 2021)

Finished all 4 seasons of The Bridge in two weeks. Wow.... what a show, can't rave about it enough. It is right up there as quite possibly my #1 favourite show of all time, knocking Hill Street Blues and The West Wing down a couple of pegs. Wasn't sue at first because I loved Stephan Dillane and Clemence Poesy in the Tunnel so much, but Sofia Helin is outstanding as Saga Noren in the lead role, and both Kim Bodnia and Thure Lindhart were also fantastic in their own right. Feeling a bit lost now as I've finished it, may have to start it again. It's available on BBC iPlayer, thoroughly recommended with a 10/10 from me.


----------



## barry23 (Feb 14, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			I finished watching Briar Patch last night.

Very much and off the wall with a lot of twists and turns, ending matched the series. Not truly gripping but it does have the 'what happens next?' and 'I did not expect that' feeling.
		
Click to expand...

Still watching it now and as you say it is very off the wall. I think i like it?!?


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 15, 2021)

Watched the first two series of Marcella on Netflix, just starting season 3. Good so far, series 1 and 2 quite dark which is right up my street.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 16, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Watched the first two series of Marcella on Netflix, just starting season 3. Good so far, series 1 and 2 quite dark which is right up my street.
		
Click to expand...

First two were OK, but she's rather annoying and it got to us in episode one of season 3. Binned it straight off the planner, not going back, which is a shame because it's written by the same guy who wrote the Bridge, and that's fantastic.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 16, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			First two were OK, but she's rather annoying and it got to us in episode one of season 3. Binned it straight off the planner, not going back, which is a shame because it's written by the same guy who wrote the Bridge, and that's fantastic.
		
Click to expand...

She is VERY annoying but I've kept with it - lockdown desperation!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 16, 2021)

We've started _The Pembrokeshire Murders_ miniseries.  One episode down (we fell asleep during the second so will start again on that one) and enjoyable.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 16, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We've started _The Pembrokeshire Murders_ miniseries.  One episode down (we fell asleep during the second so will start again on that one) and enjoyable.
		
Click to expand...

Its very good and we really enjoyed it. Strangely enough, in recent years we have found the series' / adaptations covering real life cases to be much better than their fictional equivalents. The one on Denis Nilsen and the equivalent on Levi Belfield starring Martin Clunes a couple of years ago were brilliantly done.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 16, 2021)

Looking forward to new seasons or Marcella and Unforgotten both starting soon.

Hoping to have finished the Serpent by then. Glad I stuck with it, episode one was a bit heavy and hard work keeping track, but worth sticking at it! I'm 5 in I think, so almost there. 8/10


----------



## rulefan (Feb 16, 2021)

Tom Hanks - News of the World - Netflix
Superb.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 16, 2021)

Superstore. Unashamed plug again. I didn't know they were still making these, so have been working through season 5 and there's a season 6 to go at.  It's on ITV now. Quirky but really funny.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 16, 2021)

Vikings - Loved it, shame there is no more!


----------



## moogie (Feb 16, 2021)

Finished Ozark,  or all that there currently is on Netflix anyway
Highly recommend... 👍

Now bingeing on Breaking Bad
Never watched it 1st time around


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 16, 2021)

moogie said:



			Finished Ozark,  or all that there currently is on Netflix anyway
Highly recommend... 👍

Now bingeing on Breaking Bad
Never watched it 1st time around
		
Click to expand...

 Then watch Better Call Saul


----------



## chellie (Feb 16, 2021)

moogie said:



			Finished Ozark,  or all that there currently is on Netflix anyway
Highly recommend... 👍

Now bingeing on Breaking Bad
Never watched it 1st time around
		
Click to expand...

Best ending of a series ever in my opinion.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 16, 2021)

Just finished It’s A Sin. Might stop crying by next week.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 16, 2021)

Serpent - Watch the first one and the last one, forget the irrelevant bit in between.
Quote from MIL who watched it all.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 16, 2021)

Midnight said:



			Just watched first ep of Zero,zero,zero.  Enjoyed it will watch the rest this week.
		
Click to expand...

Started it last night and we are 4 episodes in already lol.
Great stuff.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 16, 2021)

Hearts in Atlantis - Anthony Hopkins - Absorbing


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 17, 2021)

Just finished episode 6 of The Bridge very very good, I’ve passed that bridge by sea and part of the way across it appears to disappear into the sea when in fact it goes from a bridge into a tunnel, looks very strange when viewed from the sea.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 17, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Serpent - Watch the first one and the last one, forget the irrelevant bit in between.
Quote from MIL who watched it all.
		
Click to expand...

There is nothing irrelevant about the bit in the middle, what happens then is everything. Could it have been edited to lose an episode, yes absolutely. Without the middle though you miss so much, the real heart of the story.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 17, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			Just finished episode 6 of The Bridge very very good, I’ve passed that bridge by sea and part of the way across it appears to disappear into the sea when in fact it goes from a bridge into a tunnel, looks very strange when viewed from the sea.
		
Click to expand...

The Tokyo Aqualine across Tokyo bay from Chiba to downtown Tokyo is very similar. I went over it once back in 2002, 23km in total which includes a 4km bridge going into a 9km tunnel, was very surreal stopping at the services on the manmade island halfway before it dips under the sea.



Ethan said:



			The US Bridge is available on Sky On-demand now.
		
Click to expand...

We decided to have a peak at this last night, just out of curiosity. I was ready to switch it off after 5 minutes, mrs wedge made me persevere, but  she also wanted to switch it off 10 mins later. Unfortunately, the actress playing the American version of Saga is too glossy, and tries way too hard. As a result she has too much emotion in her, which after the original, just doesn't work for either of us, can't recommend it. Mrs Wedge suggested we start the Tunnel again instead. Clemence definitely does a much better job, the mrs wants to continue and watch it again.......


----------



## Ethan (Feb 17, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			The Tokyo Aqualine across Tokyo bay from Chiba to downtown Tokyo is very similar. I went over it once back in 2002, 23km in total which includes a 4km bridge going into a 9km tunnel, was very surreal stopping at the services on the manmade island halfway before it dips under the sea.



We decided to have a peak at this last night, just out of curiosity. I was ready to switch it off after 5 minutes, mrs wedge made me persevere, but  she also wanted to switch it off 10 mins later. Unfortunately, the actress playing the American version of Saga is too glossy, and tries way too hard. As a result she has too much emotion in her, which after the original, just doesn't work for either of us, can't recommend it. Mrs Wedge suggested we start the Tunnel again instead. Clemence definitely does a much better job, the mrs wants to continue and watch it again....... 

Click to expand...

Diane Kruger. Not a bad looking woman, to be fair. American shows tend to be a bit brighter, as they say in Hifi circles, and a lot less subtle than broody Scando dramas.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 17, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Interesting to hear that because I found episode 1 boring as heck to be honest.
Maybe worth another try...
		
Click to expand...

Yeh I couldn't get my head around it, it was like a bad tarantino film with the timeline jumping all over the place. It has got better! Its not 'amazing' but its decent enough to kill and hour a night.. not a binge one though..


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 17, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There is nothing irrelevant about the bit in the middle, what happens then is everything. Could it have been edited to lose an episode, yes absolutely. Without the middle though you miss so much, the real heart of the story.
		
Click to expand...

I think the 'middle' episodes built the tension and what verged on our disbelief that he/they could keep going as they were...our fear for yet another traveller as they got trapped in the murderous web...that what we saw happen at the start wasn't a one-off - and aberration...the grimness and awfulness of it.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 17, 2021)

Just finished season 1 of Mystery Road on BBC iplayer. Aussie outback drama about an aborigine detective. He's a bit broody and not that likeable, but it was a decent drama. Watched it mainly because season 2 (up next) stars the lovely Sofia Helin..... not that I am in the least bit obsessed with her at present....


----------



## Sats (Feb 17, 2021)

Finished the mandalorin on Disney plus with my son. I'm no star wars fan, but this with Rogue one was decent.


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 18, 2021)

Finished The Fall last night. Series 3 was very different from the first two, and was a bit slow tbh, but the conclusion made it all worthwhile. On the whole, was thoroughly gripped by it and would recommend it unless you are of a nervous disposition.


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 18, 2021)

Watched 3 episodes of the Bridge last night  , I thought it would finish on episode 8, so watched episode 9 to finish but still has one more episode I think. 
It’s been very good but I think it could have been 2 episodes shorter.


----------



## Piece (Feb 18, 2021)

Homeland Series 8 has just dropped on Netflix. Great - I can now finish off the series.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 18, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Vikings - Loved it, shame there is no more!
		
Click to expand...

My son is on at me to get a free 30day subscription to Amazon prime so that I can start watching it.  He says it's brilliant and that I'd love it also.  Issue is going to be that I'll have 6 series of watching by myself as I can't see my Mrs being interested.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 18, 2021)

Finished Zero Zero Zero tonight, astounding stuff, must watch imo.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 18, 2021)

Surprised that someone said The Drowning was better than The Bay. Just finished the former and frankly, there was too much that just wasnt credible and you had to suspend veluef too much. At least The Bay is (so far) believable throughout. Also just started Briarpatch. Quirky, but i think were getting into it.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 19, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Surprised that someone said The Drowning was better than The Bay. Just finished the former and frankly, there was too much that just wasnt credible and you had to suspend veluef too much. At least The Bay is (so far) believable throughout. Also just started Briarpatch. Quirky, but i think were getting into it.
		
Click to expand...

Less holes in swiss cheese than the drowning plot. It was an ok watch, but pretty dreadful plot.

Finished the Serpent last night, after a painful start, I am glad I stuck at it. What a truly horrendous man and it turns out he is still alive in a prison in Nepal...


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 19, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Superstore. Unashamed plug again. I didn't know they were still making these, so have been working through season 5 and there's a season 6 to go at.  *It's on ITV* now. Quirky but really funny.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I've seen one or two episodes while channel flicking. It's not laugh-a-minute or anything, but quite wholesome and fun with some good characters. Decent filler TV.


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 19, 2021)

will finish Dogs of Berlin tonight on Netflix - really good series involving police, Turkish gangs, Neo Nazis, Gambling rings and general corrupt and morally repugnat peole! What is not to like!!


----------



## GB72 (Feb 19, 2021)

Anyone had a try of Damien, the series based around The Omen. Got a few episodes saved and was wondering what to expect. 

Started on season 8 of the Blacklist. That really needs to end soon as it has run out of ideas and variance


----------



## Dando (Feb 19, 2021)

i am watching resident alien on sky - its not laugh out loud funny but it makes me chuckle


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 19, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			Watched 3 episodes of the Bridge last night  , I thought it would finish on episode 8, so watched episode 9 to finish but still has one more episode I think.
It’s been very good but I think it could have been 2 episodes shorter.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't need to be shorter, wait and see


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 19, 2021)

chellie said:



			Superstore - HID loved the Halloween episode. Can't think why lol
Just started Bullets.
		
Click to expand...

Okay, I've finally caught up to this episode. I see his point . Very funny though.

Dina is very much in the Ron Swanson mould and that is no bad thing.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 19, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Doesn't need to be shorter, wait and see
		
Click to expand...

Is this the US Bridge? I'm 2 episodes in and struggling to piece together the different characters but assume it starts to fall into place...


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 19, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Doesn't need to be shorter, wait and see
		
Click to expand...

Watched the last one last night still think it could have been 2 episodes shorter👍


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 19, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Is this the US Bridge? I'm 2 episodes in and struggling to piece together the different characters but assume it starts to fall into place...
		
Click to expand...

Noooooooo!! Bin it quick, it's awful in comparison to the original


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 19, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			Watched the last one last night still think it could have been 2 episodes shorter👍
		
Click to expand...

You can't have enough Saga Noren 🥰🥰


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 19, 2021)

Stepped away from Marcella - it’s a very hard watch 

Started on White House Farm


----------



## PieMan (Feb 19, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Stepped away from Marcella - it’s a very hard watch

Started on White House Farm
		
Click to expand...

I started on White House Farm today too. 😉 


Currently watching Peaky Blinders (again!) with the missus.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Feb 19, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			will finish Dogs of Berlin tonight on Netflix - really good series involving police, Turkish gangs, Neo Nazis, Gambling rings and general corrupt and morally repugnat peole! What is not to like!!
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried Fauda yet?


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 20, 2021)

funkycoldmedina said:



			Have you tried Fauda yet?
		
Click to expand...

not seen it. Just looking and some big haters but some great reviews? Need a view as it looks good if the haters are wrong and the overall IMDB score is real?


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 20, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			not seen it. Just looking and some big haters but some great reviews? Need a view as it looks good if the haters are wrong and the overall IMDB score is real?
		
Click to expand...

Just finished it,.thought it was good.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Feb 20, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			not seen it. Just looking and some big haters but some great reviews? Need a view as it looks good if the haters are wrong and the overall IMDB score is real?
		
Click to expand...

Written by an ex Israeli special teams member and tells the perspective from both Israeli and Palestinian sides though probably more pro Israeli which probably accounts for the haters.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 22, 2021)

About 14 episodes into season 1 of Forbrydelsen (aka The Killing). Yet another damn fine detective drama from Denmark, quite a few familiar faces for any Borgen fans out there. Subscribed to Arrow TV inside Prime to get it, seems there are quite a few decent series in there, including the original Wallander, and the Arne Dahl seasons.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 22, 2021)

Watched the first episode of Bloodlands featuring Jimmy Nesbitt last night. Was a decent start, an interesting plot. Looking forward to the other 3 parts.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 22, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Watched the first episode of Bloodlands featuring Jimmy Nesbitt last night. Was a decent start, an interesting plot. Looking forward to the other 3 parts.
		
Click to expand...

Thought it was VERY slow for the first half hour and the assumptions he was making about the case were ridiculous. The conversation with the doctor in the hospital they met by the lift was like a love interest meeting written by a five year old. Also, it’s hard to take some of the characters so seriously when I know them best from other comedy shows; for example, the young, wet behind the ears male cop is hilarious in Young Offenders but so far seems miscast here. 

The second half of the episode did pick up though and hopefully it stays on course like that. Certainly will give next week a shot. It’s also nice seeing some of my old stomping grounds in Belfast, which is a thing I’ve always liked about Line of Duty, too.


----------



## ExRabbit (Feb 23, 2021)

Just started series 8 of Spiral (recorded all the episodes over the last few weeks) - BBC co-production - in French with subtitles, but never fails to deliver - seen them since series 1.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 23, 2021)

New series of Unforgotten started last night on ITV. Only downside was I can't remember what happened at the end of the previous series and whilst I don't think it's crucial it's a mild irritation.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 23, 2021)

Ditto! 

On the plus side, Cassie has stopped........pausing........midway.......through.....each sentence! 

Was a good start with an intriguing story line.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 23, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Ditto!

On the plus side, Cassie has stopped........pausing........midway.......through.....each sentence! 

Was a good start with an intriguing story line.
		
Click to expand...

The Alan Rickman school of..........................................................................................acting


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 23, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			New series of Unforgotten started last night on ITV. Only downside was I can't remember what happened at the end of the previous series and whilst I don't think it's crucial it's a mild irritation.
		
Click to expand...

She walked away, had had enough etc.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 23, 2021)

_Resident Alien_ - three episodes in - it's bonkers - but great fun, great characters - in turns dark, eccentric, weird and funny - and beautiful locations in which it is set.  Not perfect - but we're enjoying it.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 23, 2021)

Designated surviver


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 23, 2021)

Finally got round to starting Better Call Saul, 3 episodes in and its promising so far.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 23, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



_Resident Alien_ - three episodes in - it's bonkers - but great fun, great characters - in turns dark, eccentric, weird and funny - and beautiful locations in which it is set.  Not perfect - but we're enjoying it.
		
Click to expand...

It really is something different and I am enjoying it. Always at least one laugh out loud line (the breast exam in episode 2, rigormortis in episode 3) definitely going to stick with it.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 23, 2021)

Whereditgo said:



			Finally got round to starting Better Call Saul, 3 episodes in and its promising so far.
		
Click to expand...

We smashed that out in 2 week
Cracking


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 23, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			She walked away, had had enough etc.
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't remember why, too long ago for my brain to remember the details. I'm sure it wont matter but a mini recap might have been useful. All of the series of this have been excellent, the lead is a class act.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 23, 2021)

GB72 said:



			It really is something different and I am enjoying it. Always at least one laugh out loud line (the breast exam in episode 2, rigormortis in episode 3) definitely going to stick with it.
		
Click to expand...

Yes - his rigor mortis 'observation' did make us


----------



## Tongo (Feb 24, 2021)

Not a series but a Marilyn Monroe impersonator on The Chase got a question about Arthur Miller wrong. 

Some delicious irony to be enjoyed there.


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 24, 2021)

Watching Belgian police tgriller about a cop from Brussel who has moved back to the provincial village in the Ardennes - and then you have a murder! Episode 4 now and looks very good. On Netflix

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4792480/?ref_=tt_sims_tt


----------



## chellie (Feb 24, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Watching Belgian police tgriller about a cop from Brussel who has moved back to the provincial village in the Ardennes - and then you have a murder! Episode 4 now and looks very good. On Netflix

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4792480/?ref_=tt_sims_tt

Click to expand...


Have seen that.

Seem to have already watched lots of the ones that are currently on.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 24, 2021)

Have been binge watching Ray Donovan , just finished S7 and ending was.set up for the another  season so googled when this would be made and they have cancelled any further seasons 😡😠.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 24, 2021)

Anyone watched Hot in Clevland ? a comedy staring Betty White from the Golden girls.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 24, 2021)

Just catching up on Taskmaster 

Love it. So funny


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 25, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Watching Belgian police tgriller about a cop from Brussel who has moved back to the provincial village in the Ardennes - and then you have a murder! Episode 4 now and looks very good. On Netflix

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4792480/?ref_=tt_sims_tt

Click to expand...

Recommended it last year  it's pretty decent, enjoyed it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 25, 2021)

Last night I gave myself a little taster of _Tribes of Europa _on Netflix.  Looks like my sort of thing.  Only 6 episodes so not too many evenings separation from my Mrs - pretty sure it's not going to be her cup of tea - she's watching _Behind Her Eyes_ at the moment (I'm not)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 26, 2021)

Your Garden Made Perfect, BBC2. To those who haven't seen this it sounds like a regular garden makeover show but it isn't, it has a key difference. Basic premis, a family have a dodgy garden that they want to improve, have a pot of cash but no idea what to do. 2 designers come up with an idea but instead of showing them a few flat drawings they put on virtual reality headsets to show them the design whilst walknig around it. It is brilliant, immersive, what a difference that makes. They then choose which one and you see the finished article after the work has been done. It pretty much matches every time, minimal deviation.

As an extra they also have another family, smaller garden, smaller budget. Same idea but it is the same guy who does the design each week, the owners do not have a choice. Thankfully he is excellent at what he does.

If you have not seen it before then start with last nights episode. Probably the best I have seen, what a difference. A real pick me up.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 26, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Your Garden Made Perfect, BBC2. To those who haven't seen this it sounds like a regular garden makeover show but it isn't, it has a key difference. Basic premis, a family have a dodgy garden that they want to improve, have a pot of cash but no idea what to do. 2 designers come up with an idea but instead of showing them a few flat drawings they put on virtual reality headsets to show them the design whilst walknig around it. It is brilliant, immersive, what a difference that makes. They then choose which one and you see the finished article after the work has been done. It pretty much matches every time, minimal deviation.

As an extra they also have another family, smaller garden, smaller budget. Same idea but it is the same guy who does the design each week, the owners do not have a choice. Thankfully he is excellent at what he does.

If you have not seen it before then start with last nights episode. Probably the best I have seen, what a difference. A real pick me up.
		
Click to expand...

Is that the one with Charlie Dimmock as one of the gardener's?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 26, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Is that the one with Charlie Dimmock as one of the gardener's?
		
Click to expand...

No, that's old school using pen and paper . I've given up on that. She produces a fairly regular design, the 2 blokes come up with something different. The people bottle it and go with Charlie . 

I don't know any of the designers but then I'm not a garden person so unless it is Charlie or Alan Titchmarsh then I would not know them anyway.

Thursday night, BBC2, 8pm, Angela Scanlon is the host. They do a house version but not this year because of covid. Gardens are outside so they changed it. They may have been going to do this anyway but it fits. Anyway, it is soooooo much better than the Charlie one. I think there has been 4 episodes so far but last nights was the best one. You can pick up tips from each one, it's not just about the big reveal but that part is really good still.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 26, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			No, that's old school using pen and paper . I've given up on that. She produces a fairly regular design, the 2 blokes come up with something different. The people bottle it and go with Charlie .

I don't know any of the designers but then I'm not a garden person so unless it is Charlie or Alan Titchmarsh then I would not know them anyway.

Thursday night, BBC2, 8pm, Angela Scanlon is the host. They do a house version but not this year because of covid. Gardens are outside so they changed it. They may have been going to do this anyway but it fits. Anyway, it is soooooo much better than the Charlie one. I think there has been 4 episodes so far but last nights was the best one. You can pick up tips from each one, it's not just about the big reveal but that part is really good still.
		
Click to expand...

🤣
I know the one you mean with the house, where they use virtual reality to show the home owners how it looks?
Funnily enough we've just had a friend come round to survey our garden for ideas to improve it, he reckons it's the biggest garden in the village 😳


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 26, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			🤣
I know the one you mean with the house, where they use virtual reality to show the home owners how it looks?
Funnily enough we've just had a friend come round to survey our garden for ideas to improve it, he reckons it's the biggest garden in the village 😳
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that's the one. Check out the show for tips. You might not be spending the same amounts but they do some clever tips that are transferable.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 26, 2021)

Started The Bates Motel on iplayer last night - decent start.

Run may have been mentioned on here - good viewing.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 26, 2021)

Watching Homeland S8 on Netflix... Great, except for having to use descriptive text otherwise there are no subs for when local language is used...


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 26, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Have been binge watching Ray Donovan , just finished S7 and ending was.set up for the another  season so googled when this would be made and they have cancelled any further seasons 😡😠.
		
Click to expand...

Just read that they are going to make a film next year so they can round it off.
Main issue was the number of lead character s all wanting a large few to do another series .


----------



## GB72 (Feb 26, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Anyone watched Hot in Clevland ? a comedy staring Betty White from the Golden girls.
		
Click to expand...

Is that the one with the Mancunian woman from Frasier in it as well.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 26, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Is that the one with the Mancunian woman from Frasier in it as well.
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## GB72 (Feb 26, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Yes
		
Click to expand...

Seem to recall watching it quite a few years ago. It was OK, standard US middle of the road sitcom.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 27, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365717079777771525
😁😁😁


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 27, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365717079777771525
😁😁😁
		
Click to expand...

Hope it's a series drop rather just one a week


----------



## chellie (Feb 27, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Hope it's a series drop rather just one a week
		
Click to expand...

Same here otherwise I'm going to have to avoid any spoilers.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 27, 2021)

chellie said:



			Same here otherwise I'm going to have to avoid any spoilers.
		
Click to expand...

Watching "old school" is so boring . Nothing better than bingeing a series ..  2 a night for a week


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 28, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Watching "old school" is so boring . Nothing better than bingeing a series ..  2 a night for a week
		
Click to expand...

In current speak "old school" viewing is going forward to be considered as part of "event television"... Apparently...

Streaming or watching recorded programs isn't good for income streams reliant on commercial breaks...


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 28, 2021)

Finished The Night Stalker last night. Chilling stuff, the it was one hell of a killing spree the guy went on. It must have been terrifying living in LA when it was going on.


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 28, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Your Garden Made Perfect, BBC2. To those who haven't seen this it sounds like a regular garden makeover show but it isn't, it has a key difference. Basic premis, a family have a dodgy garden that they want to improve, have a pot of cash but no idea what to do. 2 designers come up with an idea but instead of showing them a few flat drawings they put on virtual reality headsets to show them the design whilst walknig around it. It is brilliant, immersive, what a difference that makes. They then choose which one and you see the finished article after the work has been done. It pretty much matches every time, minimal deviation.

As an extra they also have another family, smaller garden, smaller budget. Same idea but it is the same guy who does the design each week, the owners do not have a choice. Thankfully he is excellent at what he does.

If you have not seen it before then start with last nights episode. Probably the best I have seen, what a difference. A real pick me up.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoyed the house version of this, but some of the budgets were eye watering.


----------



## Piece (Feb 28, 2021)

Finished off Homeland, with series 8. Very good indeed.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 28, 2021)

Just binge watched series 2 of line of duty,getting ready for S6 in a few weeks time 😉


----------



## chellie (Mar 1, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Enjoyed the house version of this, but some of the budgets were eye watering.
		
Click to expand...

They are in the garden one. A budget garden at £8000


----------



## Tongo (Mar 1, 2021)

Watched the first episode of the new series of McDonald and Dobbs. Really enjoyed it, there seems to be a different vibe to the episodes and the scenes around Bath make for good viewing.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 1, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Your Garden Made Perfect, BBC2. To those who haven't seen this it sounds like a regular garden makeover show but it isn't, it has a key difference. Basic premis, a family have a dodgy garden that they want to improve, have a pot of cash but no idea what to do. 2 designers come up with an idea but instead of showing them a few flat drawings they put on virtual reality headsets to show them the design whilst walknig around it. It is brilliant, immersive, what a difference that makes. They then choose which one and you see the finished article after the work has been done. It pretty much matches every time, minimal deviation.

As an extra they also have another family, smaller garden, smaller budget. Same idea but it is the same guy who does the design each week, the owners do not have a choice. Thankfully he is excellent at what he does.

If you have not seen it before then start with last nights episode. Probably the best I have seen, what a difference. A real pick me up.
		
Click to expand...

Just finished the 3rd episode, omg that 66k garden looked horrific 🙊


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 1, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Just finished the 3rd episode, omg that 66k garden looked horrific 🙊
		
Click to expand...

It's one we need to see again in July-September. Apparently it was October when the cameras went there for the reveal so nothing was out. It needs to grow and take shape.

I know what you mean though. For that much money you want a wow and that wasn't, at that point anyway.

Have you seen ep4 yet? That's a cracker.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 1, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Watched the first episode of the new series of McDonald and Dobbs. Really enjoyed it, there seems to be a different vibe to the episodes and the scenes around Bath make for good viewing.
		
Click to expand...

It's gentle Sunday night viewing. It doesn't tax the brain but it is all very pleasant. 

If you can't make Bath look good then you need to look at yourself. Thankfully they do it justice and it adds to the enjoyment.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 1, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's one we need to see again in July-September. Apparently it was October when the cameras went there for the reveal so nothing was out. It needs to grow and take shape.

I know what you mean though. For that much money you want a wow and that wasn't, at that point anyway.

Have you seen ep4 yet? That's a cracker.
		
Click to expand...

It looked like an abandoned quarry 😅
Just started episode 4.


----------



## chellie (Mar 1, 2021)

The garden prog - I said to HID that it's one show I hope they go back to six months/year down the line.


----------



## chellie (Mar 2, 2021)

Line of Duty from Season 1 has HID has never watched it. I think this will be the only series I have ever rewatched.


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 2, 2021)

chellie said:



			Line of Duty from Season 1 has HID has never watched it. I think this will be the only series I have ever rewatched.
		
Click to expand...

Season 3 has got to be some of the best drama ever. Full stop.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 2, 2021)

Just watched last 2 episodes of Marcella (S4). Best I can say is I'm glad it's finished - it just got dafter every episode.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 3, 2021)

Finished season 2 of Forbrydelsen (The Killing). A few questionable moments with regards to things they do, just seem so stupid at the time, but still enjoyable. Both season 1 and season 2 have a very political back story going on, with a familiar Borgen feel to them, especially since many of the actors have crossed between the two shows. Got to figure out how to get season 3 just to see the final story.

Also finished the second season of Mystery Road (BBC iplayer). It's an odd one, I kind of liked it even though I don't really like the main character. It's not in the same league as the Scandi detective series but it was a decent watch. 

Watched the first episode of Bloodlands, not sure I can be bothered to watch episode 2. However, Unforgotten continues to be a good watch.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 3, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Just watched last 2 episodes of Marcella (S4). Best I can say is I'm glad it's finished - it just got dafter every episode.
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear as I quit after episode 4.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 3, 2021)

Behind her eyes 🤯


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 3, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Behind her eyes 🤯
		
Click to expand...

Any good? Gets mixed reviews on the old internet/hype machine.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 4, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Any good? Gets mixed reviews on the old internet/hype machine.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve finished it & honestly don’t know what I thought of it.
Give it a watch.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 4, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Just watched last 2 episodes of Marcella (S4). Best I can say is I'm glad it's finished - it just got dafter every episode.
		
Click to expand...

Yup I am with you there. They ruined a good series I think.

The bay next and then Unforgotten, just waiting for them to stack up on the recorder


----------



## D-S (Mar 4, 2021)

Call My Agent on Netflix. Very funny and very French if you like that sort of thing, also full of cameos from all the top names in French cinema but a bit strange as you don’t know who they are. Juliet Binoche and Sigourney Weaver also appear.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 4, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Yup I am with you there. They ruined a good series I think.

The bay next and then Unforgotten, just waiting for them to stack up on the recorder
		
Click to expand...

Unforgotten seems ok  - only two episodes in, but it's developing nicely.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 4, 2021)

I cannot take Nicola Walker seriously on Unforgotten.  She will always be the terrible singer at the start of Four Weddings and a Funeral.


----------



## ExRabbit (Mar 5, 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m0009tpq/spiral-series-7-episode-5

Watched every series so far.


----------



## ExRabbit (Mar 5, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I cannot take Nicola Walker seriously on Unforgotten.  She will always be the terrible singer at the start of Four Weddings and a Funeral.
		
Click to expand...

I hate the way she pauses all the time in her   delivery  -   of  -   a   -   sentence.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 5, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Your Garden Made Perfect, BBC2. To those who haven't seen this it sounds like a regular garden makeover show but it isn't, it has a key difference. Basic premis, a family have a dodgy garden that they want to improve, have a pot of cash but no idea what to do. 2 designers come up with an idea but instead of showing them a few flat drawings they put on virtual reality headsets to show them the design whilst walknig around it. It is brilliant, immersive, what a difference that makes. They then choose which one and you see the finished article after the work has been done. It pretty much matches every time, minimal deviation.

As an extra they also have another family, smaller garden, smaller budget. Same idea but it is the same guy who does the design each week, the owners do not have a choice. Thankfully he is excellent at what he does.

If you have not seen it before then start with last nights episode. Probably the best I have seen, what a difference. A real pick me up.
		
Click to expand...

 I think I would just like the VR set and the 'videos' to go with it and it would save me all the effort.  Get fed up with one garden change the video.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 5, 2021)

I started on the first two episodes of the The Terror (BBC) last night. HIstorical drama about the search for North West Passage from the Atalantic to the Pacific and eh 2 ships that disappeared.
So far so good and something different

Also watching Elizabeth R on the Beeb the one with Glenda Jackson from 1971. Not something I would have watched back then but enjoying it now. There are some scenes that belong on 'It will be All right on the Night' or the 'Goes Wrong Show' such as one where the guy goes to open a door and the fake wall nearly collapses.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 5, 2021)

Struggled through The Serpent... Needed a bit more concentration than I have these days to keep up with the time zone leaps...


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 5, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			I started on the first two episodes of the The Terror (BBC) last night. HIstorical drama about the search for North West Passage from the Atalantic to the Pacific and eh 2 ships that disappeared.
So far so good and something different

Also watching Elizabeth R on the Beeb the one with Glenda Jackson from 1971. Not something I would have watched back then but enjoying it now. There are some scenes that belong on 'It will be All right on the Night' or the 'Goes Wrong Show' such as one where the guy goes to open a door and the fake wall nearly collapses.
		
Click to expand...

Also watched The Terror last night - pretty well done overall. Allthough not quite convinced by the emphasis placed on the polar bear!


----------



## Rooter (Mar 5, 2021)

Enjoying the bay so far, 3 episodes in.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 5, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Enjoying the bay so far, 3 episodes in.
		
Click to expand...

We've re-started watching the second series with episode 3 last night. I still think that they waste too much time on the main character's personal life. There only seems to be about 5 minutes out of each episode on the actual case! There's always a balance to be had with the case itself and the personal life of the character(s) involved but this one doesnt see to have found that balance for me. They could easily have chopped out a load of it and reduced the series to 4 episodes.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 5, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Also watched The Terror last night - pretty well done overall. Allthough not quite convinced by the emphasis placed on the polar bear!
		
Click to expand...

We enjoyed it too


----------



## banjofred (Mar 5, 2021)

Watched Zen with Rufus Sewell.....liked it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 5, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Watched Zen with Rufus Sewell.....liked it.
		
Click to expand...

It was a crime that was binned off. Good stories, glorious settings. The commissioning editor at the BBC at the time decreed there were too many male detective programmes at the time and this one bit the dust 🤬. Still annoys me now, yes that's irrational but there you go.


----------



## banjofred (Mar 7, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It was a crime that was binned off. Good stories, glorious settings. The commissioning editor at the BBC at the time decreed there were too many male detective programmes at the time and this one bit the dust 🤬. Still annoys me now, yes that's irrational but there you go.
		
Click to expand...

And....I thought the girl was gorgeous.


----------



## banjofred (Mar 7, 2021)

Ash vs Evil Dead....it's a matter of taste however. I like it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 7, 2021)

Currently watching _Parades End. _ Beautifully made adaptation of the Ford Maddox Ford trilogy. Three 90min ‘episodes’ not quite matching the three books...but excellent WW1 and Edwardiana. Benedict Cumberbatch superb as main character - a young Edwardian from a very wealthy Yorkshire family but with 18 century views on what should be the correct behaviour and responsibilities of a wealthy Tory landowner such as he. And he most certainly should not be as intrigued and attracted as he is by a much younger middle class suffragette...


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 7, 2021)

Bates Motel  ?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 8, 2021)

Gasmamman on Amazon Prime (https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4716466/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0).

Thought it was going to be a bit like "Weeds" (still one of the best shows out there IMHO) at first, similar premise but not quite, a lot bit darker and no black humour. Still a few idiot moments with the teen daughter, I'm sure script writers add these things on purpose as there seems to be a formulaic list of "why would you do that" actions to these dramas, but very good overall. Just finished season 1, moving on to 2 tonight.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 8, 2021)

Bloodlands. Enjoyed the first two episodes, but last night's was just total nonsense, so many daft twists and gaping plot holes.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 8, 2021)

Your Honor on Sky Atlantic. Pretty good despite the missing vowel in the title!


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 8, 2021)

Just finished off The Terror on iPlayer. As per other post, it started off ok but unfortunately got just more & more bizarre & fanciful as it went on. Ok, the basic events on which its based are scant of detail, but this just went too far.


----------



## Fromtherough (Mar 8, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Your Honor on Sky Atlantic. Pretty good despite the missing vowel in the title!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah we’re enjoying this. Although... the Son is annoying the life out of me. I find his whole demeanour distracting.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 9, 2021)

we watched a documentary on Max Clifford last night, what a sleezebag. didn't show sections of the Britsh media in a good light


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 9, 2021)

Being on furlough is allowing me to watch "Cheers" every morning. Possibly the best comedy ever to come out of America.... or at least on a par with Frasier.
Brilliant.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 9, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Being on furlough is allowing me to watch "Cheers" every morning. Possibly the best comedy ever to come out of America.... or at least on a par with Frasier.
Brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

What I like about Frasier is apart from haircuts it's timeless 

Still as on point today as ever


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 9, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			What I like about Frasier is apart from haircuts it's timeless

Still as on point today as ever
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely.
And is there anybody with such comic timing as David Hyde-Pierce??
Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 9, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			What I like about Frasier is apart from haircuts it's timeless

Still as on point today as ever
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant, well written, clever comedy that didnt require smut or swearing to get laughs. What was so well done was how a joke would only play out / become obvious a little later in the episode. We still watch episodes / out box sets now and enjoy them even though we've seen them many times over.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 9, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Brilliant, well written, clever comedy that didnt require smut or swearing to get laughs. What was so well done was how a joke would only play out / become obvious a little later in the episode. We still watch episodes / out box sets now and enjoy them even though we've seen them many times over.
		
Click to expand...

Coming back aswell, not sure if they got everyone on board but it has been commissioned maybe following his life in Chicago now was it? Where he went in the last episode


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 9, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Coming back aswell, not sure if they got everyone on board but it has been commissioned maybe following his life in Chicago now was it? Where he went in the last episode
		
Click to expand...

Being talked about. Whether it will work as well without John Mahoney we won't know. Also think the series lost a little once Niles and Daphne got married. Similar to Only Fools. That wasn't as good after Rodney and Cassandra got hitched.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 9, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Your Honor on Sky Atlantic. Pretty good despite the missing vowel in the title!
		
Click to expand...

My mate was an extra in this. He is a professional artist living in New Orleans and takes on a few extra jobs to make ends meet while he gets established in his career.

We used to laugh at him at work saying he would never give up a well paid job. Met an American girl on a diving trip to  South Africa and now living the dream....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 9, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			we watched a documentary on Max Clifford last night, what a sleezebag. didn't show sections of the Britsh media in a good light
		
Click to expand...

Louis Theroux did a documentary on him a good few years ago. Very eye opening about how agents and celebs work with the press, how the system works. Sleazy is exactly the definition to describe the man, horrible piece of work. He wasn't alone but he stood in the spotlight more. It was notable how few stood by him when plod came knocking.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 9, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			we watched a documentary on Max Clifford last night, what a sleezebag. didn't show sections of the Britsh media in a good light
		
Click to expand...

The bit outside court where he comes up behind the tv reporter is one of the most bizarre things I've seen. Same with him posing for the photographers as if he was on the red carpet. 

He was a real nasty piece of work. The only pity is they didn't bring down his network of friends who participated quite happily alongside him.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 9, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			The bit outside court where he comes up behind the tv reporter is one of the most bizarre things I've seen. Same with him posing for the photographers as if he was on the red carpet.

He was a real nasty piece of work. The only pity is they didn't bring down his network of friends who participated quite happily alongside him.
		
Click to expand...

yeah, the bit at the end where they asked the guy that was i think editor of the Sun or NOTW, if the media should take resposibility for him getting away with it for so long.... "its Complicated"......his reply


----------



## barry23 (Mar 9, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Unforgotten.
Never seen it before, bingeing series 3, it's good.
		
Click to expand...

Hadn't seen it either and have been binge watching it too - really enjoying it


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 10, 2021)

_Parade's End_ - we are half way through the last of the three 90min episodes...it is so good in many ways - but especially for me in it's portrayal of the decencies but also the failings and limitations of good old-fashioned English (probably more so than British) 'stiff upper lip', and indeed of doing the historical but now out of date 'honourable' thing.  Benedict Cumberbatch is brilliant in his portrayal of the main character.  An Edwardian aristocrat trapped and confused by his C18th views on what constitutes 'the right thing' as the country plunges into, and then after much horror climbs out of, war.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 10, 2021)

Pissing down here today.
Just watched a episode of the Sweeney quality TV.
The cars were awesome.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 10, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Pissing down here today.
Just watched a episode of the Sweeney quality TV.
The cars were awesome.
		
Click to expand...

Also one of the best tv theme tunes ever 👍


----------



## Ethan (Mar 10, 2021)

Currently watching:

For All Mankind (Apple TV, alternate history version of the US space race)
Ted Lasso (Apple TV, American manages UK football team)
Behind her Eyes (Netflix, psychological drama with Bono's daughter in the lead role)
The Walking Dead (Sky, OK not as good as it used to be, but last season)
Your Honor (Sky, American judge's zone kills a mobster's son in a car accident, bad things happen)
WandaVision (Disney Plus, Marvel series about Scarlet Witch)
The Mandalorian (Disney Plus, Star Wars spinoff)

The last 2 are really for my teenagers.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 10, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Currently watching:

For All Mankind (Apple TV, alternate history version of the US space race)
Ted Lasso (Apple TV, American manages UK football team)
Behind her Eyes (Netflix, psychological drama with Bono's daughter in the lead role)
The Walking Dead (Sky, OK not as good as it used to be, but last season)
Your Honor (Sky, American judge's zone kills a mobster's son in a car accident, bad things happen)
*WandaVision* (Disney Plus, Marvel series about Scarlet Witch)
The Mandalorian (Disney Plus, Star Wars spinoff)

The last 2 are really for my teenagers.
		
Click to expand...

I personally don't need an excuse to watch Elizabeth Olsen in anything 😁


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 10, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Also one of the best tv theme tunes ever 👍
		
Click to expand...

In same vein - found myself enjoying _Public Eye._

Classic mid-60s to mid-70s mostly low thrills Frank Marker private eye drama stuff, with plenty of 'time-machine' outdoor location shots of Brighton, Clapham, Windsor and Eton - and the theme tune is just one of the best


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 10, 2021)

Just finished The Great. Very good, very different. Excellent cast, the only weak one for me was Catherine herself. 

Worth a watch if anyone hasn't tried it.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 10, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Just finished The Great. Very good, very different. Excellent cast, the only weak one for me was Catherine herself.

Worth a watch if anyone hasn't tried it.
		
Click to expand...

A friend recommended this, said it was excellent but very rude


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 10, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			A friend recommended this, said it was excellent but very rude 

Click to expand...

Plenty of bad language, dressed sex but not nakedness. Does that make sense?


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 10, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Plenty of bad language, dressed sex but not nakedness. Does that make sense?
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha yes, we'll give it a whirl.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 10, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Just finished The Great. Very good, very different. Excellent cast, the only weak one for me was Catherine herself.

Worth a watch if anyone hasn't tried it.
		
Click to expand...

How/where can you get it?

 Saw episode 1 on catch up, then it disappeared. Now its back  but can only seem to get it from episode 6 onwards. (On All 4)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 11, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			How/where can you get it?

Saw episode 1 on catch up, then it disappeared. Now its back  but can only seem to get it from episode 6 onwards. (On All 4)
		
Click to expand...

I don't know I'm afraid. I set up a series link on my sky planner so either watched it at the time or within days of it being shown. 

You may have to leave it a while and then it will be loaded on a channel somewhere again. I don't know why they do that, it's very annoying.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 11, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't know I'm afraid. I set up a series link on my sky planner so either watched it at the time or within days of it being shown.

You may have to leave it a while and then it will be loaded on a channel somewhere again. I don't know why they do that, it's very annoying.
		
Click to expand...




Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't know I'm afraid. I set up a series link on my sky planner so either watched it at the time or within days of it being shown.

You may have to leave it a while and then it will be loaded on a channel somewhere again. I don't know why they do that, it's very annoying.
		
Click to expand...

Ta. Never mind. As you say, likely to come back in full at some stage. Eventually.


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 11, 2021)

Two episodes of the punisher, Netflix, left. Not sure I'll watch S2.
Most be something else worth watching on Netflix 😳


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 11, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Two episodes of the punisher, Netflix, left. Not sure I'll watch S2.
Most be something else worth watching on Netflix 😳
		
Click to expand...

i loved the Punisher


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 11, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Two episodes of the punisher, Netflix, left. Not sure I'll watch S2.
Most be something else worth watching on Netflix 😳
		
Click to expand...

I've started The Shooter. Promising start.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 12, 2021)

Going to start Your Honour tonight,expecting big things from it 😬


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 12, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Going to start Your Honour tonight,expecting big things from it 😬
		
Click to expand...

I'm enjoying it so far although agree with other comments that the Judge's son is a right wet weekend! Good plot though and overall well acted.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 12, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm enjoying it so far although agree with other comments that the Judge's son is a right wet weekend! Good plot though and overall well acted.
		
Click to expand...

Have you watched Behind her eyes?


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 12, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Have you watched Behind her eyes?
		
Click to expand...

No. Saw it recommended but we've moved from Netflix to Prime.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 15, 2021)

Bloodlands. Started off very well, but the last 2 episodes were unbelievably bad. Massive plot holes and totally ridiculous twists. Can't believe they are making another series.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 15, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Bloodlands. Started off very well, but the last 2 episodes were unbelievably bad. Massive plot holes and totally ridiculous twists. Can't believe they are making another series.
		
Click to expand...

Agree and throughout the acting of the male lead Nisbet was straight out of AmDram.
On reflection, that is a bit harsh on AmDram actors.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 15, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Bloodlands. Started off very well, but the last 2 episodes were unbelievably bad. Massive plot holes and totally ridiculous twists. Can't believe they are making another series.
		
Click to expand...

Our Sky froze with 5 minutes to go which cracked me up! Haven't bothered to download it. James Nesbitt does irritate the hell out of me when he's "angry"!


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 15, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Agree and throughout the acting of the male lead Nisbet was straight out of AmDram.
On reflection, that is a bit harsh on AmDram actors.

Click to expand...

Although he's been around for years, I haven't seen him in much. He was toe-curlingly bad, that scene last week when he was kicking the wall was hilarious!


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 15, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Our Sky froze with 5 minutes to go which cracked me up! Haven't bothered to download it. James Nesbitt does irritate the hell out of me when he's "angry"!
		
Click to expand...

best not put any spoilers on here for anyone who is daft enough to want to watch. drop me a pm if you want to know how it played out (it was ridiculous of course).


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 15, 2021)

Obviously a second series on the way.

I am oddly reminded of the Mike and Bernie Winters appearance at the Glasgow Empire.
One of them was too scared to go on and after 5 minutes of boos and catcalls to his brother he eventually walked on stage.
Prompting a single voice from the audience to call out ' Oh Christ there's two of them'.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 15, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Bloodlands. Started off very well, but the last 2 episodes were unbelievably bad. Massive plot holes and totally ridiculous twists. Can't believe they are making another series.
		
Click to expand...

I've had a run of watching poor to average series and sticking with them to the end, much to my regret. I was tougher with this series and so did not watch the last episode. It would just have annoyed me to waste time on another duff series. I'm pleased to see I made the right choice.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 15, 2021)

Another bump for " Bates Motel " on BBCi player


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 15, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Bloodlands. Started off very well, but the last 2 episodes were unbelievably bad. Massive plot holes and totally ridiculous twists. Can't believe they are making another series.
		
Click to expand...

Also watched it to the end after which the conversation went

Me: Ah well, unfortunately, that looks like they are planning another series.
Mrs.B: No, there wont be any more - its finished.
BBC: You can look forward series 2 in the autumn   (or words to that effect).
Me & Mrs B: Oh dear ...


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 15, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Another bump for " Bates Motel " on BBCi player
		
Click to expand...

So we're almost through series 1 and wondering whether to stick with it. Norman is really beginning to irritate me with his long, hard stares...should I stick with it?!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 15, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Gasmamman on Amazon Prime (https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4716466/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0).

Thought it was going to be a bit like "Weeds" (still one of the best shows out there IMHO) at first, similar premise but not quite, a lot bit darker and no black humour. Still a few idiot moments with the teen daughter, I'm sure script writers add these things on purpose as there seems to be a formulaic list of "why would you do that" actions to these dramas, but very good overall. Just finished season 1, moving on to 2 tonight.
		
Click to expand...


Gonna give this another shout out, on Season 3 now, very good, although I don't think I want to be friends with her....


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 15, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			So we're almost through series 1 and wondering whether to stick with it. Norman is really beginning to irritate me with his long, hard stares...should I stick with it?!
		
Click to expand...

I'm on series 3 and still enjoying it, probably because Norma reminds me of someone I use to know


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 16, 2021)

Grace, ITV, Sunday night. Detective set in Brighton, based on a series of books. Very good first episode, despite the obligatory angry boss 🙄(I blame Capt Dobie). Good cast all round, nice settings.

A second one will be shown later on in the year. Well worth a watch


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 16, 2021)

We started on _Your Honor _last night...just two episodes in and it's all rather taut...


----------



## arnieboy (Mar 16, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Grace, ITV, Sunday night. Detective set in Brighton, based on a series of books. Very good first episode, despite the obligatory angry boss 🙄(I blame Capt Dobie). Good cast all round, nice settings.

A second one will be shown later on in the year. Well worth a watch
		
Click to expand...

Great 'cannot put down' books, the author is a very popular guy down on the south coast.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 16, 2021)

Really enjoying the latest series of Unforgotten. Tis unfolding nicely with each episode.


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 16, 2021)

Unbelievable on Netflix, the subject is a difficult one but the show is excellent. One of them programs where you are eyeing the clock at 10.30 thinking, “ can we squeeze another one in”


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 16, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Unbelievable on Netflix, the subject is a difficult one but the show is excellent. One of them programs where you are eyeing the clock at 10.30 thinking, “ can we squeeze another one in”
		
Click to expand...

very good show, fantastic cast, based on true events


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 16, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			very good show, fantastic cast, based on true events
		
Click to expand...

👍 Once I’ve seen all the episodes I’ll have a read up about it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 17, 2021)

I stumbled on some really funny clips on You Tube of Foster Brooks and Dean Martin's man of the week show, , all the big stars from the 60s and 70s. Frank Sinatra, Sammy Davis, especially Lucille Ball woman of the hour.
Also Rowan and Martins Laugh In , both well worth a watch.
EDIT be warned it was made in the 60s/ 70s it's not PC.


----------



## HampshireHog (Mar 17, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Really enjoying the latest series of Unforgotten. Tis unfolding nicely with each episode.
		
Click to expand...

Worst title music of any program ever.  Really, intrigued to to find out why the body was kept in that condition.


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 17, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Grace, ITV, Sunday night. Detective set in Brighton, based on a series of books. Very good first episode, despite the obligatory angry boss 🙄(I blame Capt Dobie). Good cast all round, nice settings.

A second one will be shown later on in the year. Well worth a watch
		
Click to expand...

Watches this tonight, a bit tame after finishing the punisher 😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 18, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Watches this tonight, a bit tame after finishing the punisher 😂
		
Click to expand...

What isn't 😳. A definite change of pace 😆


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 18, 2021)

We came across a series called Thirteen, only 5 ep not bad. don't ever remember seeing anything about it before


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 18, 2021)

Continuing to enjoy _Resident Alien _on Sky One and _Your Honor on _Sky Atlantic (we mix and match according to our mood  ).  My programme of choice if I just want to let my brain spin in a very pleasant neutral remains _Bob Ross - The Joy of Painting_


----------



## GB72 (Mar 18, 2021)

A few tried and tested favourites are coming back now so at least something to watch:

Blacklist: Love watching James Spader hamming it up but really this needs to end now. 
Walking Dead: A mini series before the final ever one. Always watchable but ending at about the right time. Suspect the 2 spin off series will not be far behind. 
Good Doctor: Stands apart from the usual, run of the mill medical drama due to the lead character. 
Masterchef: Fun but do not like the format now. By splitting everybody up you never really get to know any of the contestants like you do in Bake off or the Pottery throwdown. 
Forged in Fire: My guilty pleasure, redneck TV at its finest. 
Seal Team: pretty mindless fun. Another one with a limited shelf life but still a decent enough watch. 

This weekend will be set aside for the four hour Snyder Cut of Justice League and the 5 nations though.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 18, 2021)

Finished the Bay last night. Very underwhelmed. Interesting how they uncovered the murder but finishing the series with a long conclusion on the main character's private life seemed a bizarre, anticlimactic way to finish off. 

For me this series seemed like a low key soap opera where a murder case occasionally interrupted.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 18, 2021)

4 episodes in to Zerozerozero. Enjoying it so far.

As an aside, the on location shots of Mexico and Senegal make you realise how you win lifes lottery being born into a first world country.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Mar 18, 2021)

New series of Taskmaster starts tonight C4 9pm


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 19, 2021)

Flight Attendant, Sky 1. Heavily advertised, painful . I gave up after 30 minutes.


----------



## larmen (Mar 19, 2021)

Anyone watching the  new marvel series starting today?


----------



## Piece (Mar 19, 2021)

Tiger, the HBO long documentary. Very good.
Laurel and Hardy documentary, done by the Germans. Superb. They were geniuses.
All or Nothing, Spurs. Good. Can see why Spurs are Spursy.
The Wall. Love it.
The Blacklist. Really enjoying it.
Place in the Sun. 😎


----------



## chellie (Mar 19, 2021)

Finished Deutschland 89. Whole series is worth a watch.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 20, 2021)

Drive to Survive series three just launched on Netflix.
Binged it yesterday.
For anybody with an interest in F1, well worth the watch, and episode 9, (covering Romain Grosjean's terrible accident), and Checo's win, (from last place), is a rollercoaster of emotions.
Fantastic stuff.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 20, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Drive to Survive series three just launched on Netflix.
Binged it yesterday.
For anybody with an interest in F1, well worth the watch, and episode 9, (covering Romain Grosjean's terrible accident), and Checo's win, (from last place), is a rollercoaster of emotions.
Fantastic stuff.


Click to expand...


Thanks for this... Wasn't aware of a new series... Have thoroughly enjoyed previous years... Especially Gunther...


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 20, 2021)

Despite the bad reviews I watched Bloodlands... Not the greatest of views but more than enough to keep my interest...

And, having read multi several of the Peter James 'Roy Grace' books I thought the TV adaption fairly close to the ethos of the books... Hopefully they'll be doing a few more...


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 20, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			Thanks for this... Wasn't aware of a new series... Have thoroughly enjoyed previous years... Especially Gunther...
		
Click to expand...

He's toned it down a bit this series, but he's a breath of fresh air within the politics that are F1


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 20, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Flight Attendant, Sky 1. Heavily advertised, painful . I gave up after 30 minutes.
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed the first episode, I quite liked the 70's feel to it, and the "hallucinations". She was nominated for a Golden Globe Best Actress award for the part, so maybe gets even better as it goes along.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 20, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			I enjoyed the first episode, I quite liked the 70's feel to it, and the "hallucinations". She was nominated for a Golden Globe Best Actress award for the part, so maybe gets even better as it goes along.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure award nominations, particularly TV ones, are necessarily a sign of quality but I get your point. I'll see if others start to back it and if so I'll try again.


----------



## banjofred (Mar 20, 2021)

I can't help it.....I still like Ash vs Evil Dead. A couple of beers helps though.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 20, 2021)

chellie said:



			Finished Deutschland 89. Whole series is worth a watch.
		
Click to expand...

Watched D83 and have pulled down D86 before watching D89.


----------



## chellie (Mar 20, 2021)

Line of Duty plot


----------



## Fromtherough (Mar 21, 2021)

chellie said:



			Line of Duty plot






Click to expand...

Thanks for this. I had intentions of re-watching from the start ahead of tonight, but never got round to it. After watching the re-cap you posted, I kind of wish I had - I’ve forgotten so much. Still looking forward to it, definitely genuinely must-see tv.


----------



## chellie (Mar 21, 2021)

Pinched from Steve Dresser on twitter


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 21, 2021)

chellie said:









Pinched from Steve Dresser on twitter
		
Click to expand...

Needs some mention of the "OCG" too


----------



## arnieboy (Mar 21, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			Thanks for this. I had intentions of re-watching from the start ahead of tonight, but never got round to it. After watching the re-cap you posted, I kind of wish I had - I’ve forgotten so much. Still looking forward to it, definitely genuinely must-see tv.
		
Click to expand...

We have watched it from the beginning over the last couple of weeks and are really looking forward to the new series.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 22, 2021)

"Capitani" on Netflix, detective drama from Luxembourg. Quite enjoying it, in a similar vein to The Break and The Forest.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 22, 2021)

Falcon and the Winter Soldier. More traditional MCU fare than Wandavision but still a little more grounded. First episode was promising, production values up there with any MCU film.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 22, 2021)

Just watched the first episode of series 4 of the good doctor. First drama I have watched about the start of covid and it was fascinating viewing. I can see my thoughts a year ago on Screen and just how naïve they seem now. It is from an American point if view but so similar


----------



## Tongo (Mar 23, 2021)

Dizzee Rascal is on Celebrity Bake Off. Every time i see him on TV he makes me smile.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 24, 2021)

Finished Back last night. It was very enjoyable even if I had to work hard to separate it from Peep Show in my mind. Felt like they were wrapping it up until there was a twist right in the last seconds. Will be interesting where they go next!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 24, 2021)

Loving the new series of the F1 insight show on Netflix.  And it just reinforces my views on Hamilton being a nob.   It just seems like everyone in F1 thinks it too.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 24, 2021)

Better half is edging us towards starting on LoD - all series available on iPlayer...


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 24, 2021)

5 episodes into Zerozerozero. Not what I expected, but very good indeed.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 24, 2021)

chellie said:









Pinched from Steve Dresser on twitter
		
Click to expand...

There were a few...


----------



## GB72 (Mar 24, 2021)

Second episode of the good doctor dealing with the early days of covid. At times heart wrenching but also not just dealing with the medical side but also the impact of lockdown both with being apart and also being together all the time.


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 28, 2021)

Another cracking episode of line of duty, much better than last week I thought


----------



## Fromtherough (Mar 28, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Another cracking episode of line of duty, much better than last week I thought
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, it ramped up tonight after the scene setting opening episode. Loads of twists and turns to come, but looks like Ryan will continue to be a bit shifty.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 29, 2021)

I'm watching Line of Duty but am completely lost!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 29, 2021)

Series 7 of Brooklyn 99 finally arrived on Netflix so did the first two episodes last night - just as brilliant as usual. The Holt character has really changed with his demotion though, he seems more flippant by his standards. 😁


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Series 7 of Brooklyn 99 finally arrived on Netflix so did the first two episodes last night - just as brilliant as usual. The Holt character has really changed with his demotion though, he seems more flippant by his standards. 😁
		
Click to expand...

I was worried it was going to be more preachy this series, the trend started last series, so I am pleased to hear this. Looking forward to watching it, it has been my favourite comedy for a long time. Bring on Doug Judy


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 29, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I was worried it was going to be more preachy this series, the trend started last series, so I am pleased to hear this. Looking forward to watching it, it has been my favourite comedy for a long time. Bring on Doug Judy 

Click to expand...

Holt is the best character, but now that he's been demoted they've made him less authoritative and more sassy. Sounds like it shouldn't work but it does.  Andre Braugher is such a good comic actor.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Series 7 of Brooklyn 99 finally arrived on Netflix so did the first two episodes last night - just as brilliant as usual. The Holt character has really changed with his demotion though, he seems more flippant by his standards. 😁
		
Click to expand...

Surprised you did not watch season 7 when it was running on More4 a number of months ago.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 29, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Surprised you did not watch season 7 when it was running on More4 a number of months ago.
		
Click to expand...

I can't cope with the old-fashioned "one per week" watching brief anymore. I always miss one then I'm out of the loop.  Or I forget for a couple of weeks and then they take them off the 'All 4' app. I just wait for Netflix then you can watch them all whenever you want.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 29, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Surprised you did not watch season 7 when it was running on More4 a number of months ago.
		
Click to expand...

Is this not the latest season that is currently airing in the US?


----------



## GB72 (Mar 29, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is this not the latest season that is currently airing in the US?
		
Click to expand...

If this is the one with Holt on the beat then it aired on more 4 as much as 6 months ago. As far as I am aware, there is not a season running in the US as they have been working out how to focus the show based on current issues with the police in the US.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 29, 2021)

Currently really enjoying _Your Honor._..on Ep 7 - and _Resident Alien _(up to date)


----------



## GB72 (Mar 29, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Currently really enjoying _Your Honor._..on Ep 7 - and _Resident Alien _(up to date)
		
Click to expand...

Sadly Resident Alien finishes next week. I have Your Honor recorded to date for a bit of a binge watch when the well starts running dry of new series again.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 29, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is this not the latest season that is currently airing in the US?
		
Click to expand...




GB72 said:



			If this is the one with Holt on the beat then it aired on more 4 as much as 6 months ago. As far as I am aware, there is not a season running in the US as they have been working out how to focus the show based on current issues with the police in the US.
		
Click to expand...

Correct, it's series 7 on Netflix, which was on one of the 4 channels last year, and on in America longer ago than that. They started writing series 8 but scrapped their first handful of episodes after the George Floyd riots and so on as they didn't want to ignore the whole feeling behind that, apparently. I hope it doesn't spell the end of the show as it's one of the best comedies to come out of America in many years - but perhaps it's near the end of its lifespan anyway. You don't want to keep it going too long until every character is unrecognisable like Big Bang Theory.


----------



## arnieboy (Mar 29, 2021)

Great Canal Journeys,  I know I will probably get a lot of stick but the waterways of this country are fascinating.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 29, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Sadly Resident Alien finishes next week. I have Your Honor recorded to date for a bit of a binge watch when the well starts running dry of new series again.
		
Click to expand...

_Resident Alien _is just plain weird - but we find it hugely enjoyable - and yes - sadly final episode coming up...the first linear TV we've watched in yonks.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 29, 2021)

GB72 said:



			If this is the one with Holt on the beat then it aired on more 4 as much as 6 months ago. As far as I am aware, there is not a season running in the US as they have been working out how to focus the show based on current issues with the police in the US.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, in that case I have seen it. The beginning of the end sadly. This series was the first signs of decline imo. The programme was always good at getting a message across with comedy. As this series progressed I found the humour reduced and the message took over. I watch comedies to escape not to be lectured at.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 29, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



_Resident Alien _is just plain weird - but we find it hugely enjoyable - and yes - sadly final episode coming up...the first linear TV we've watched in yonks.
		
Click to expand...

It is weird and, as such, a real breath of fresh air from the usual 'cookie cutter' TV series coming out.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 29, 2021)

Just finished Unforgotten.  Wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 30, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Just finished Unforgotten.  Wasn't expecting that.
		
Click to expand...

Incredible conclusion to a really good series. Sanjeev Bhaskar's eulogy was superb. Probably the most enjoyable series we've seen for a while.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 30, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Incredible conclusion to a really good series. *Sanjeev Bhaskar's eulogy was superb.* Probably the most enjoyable series we've seen for a while.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed it was, and the simplicity of the tribute on the gravestone.  

So does Sunny get promoted & take over, or is that it?


----------



## Tongo (Mar 30, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Indeed it was, and the simplicity of the tribute on the gravestone. 

So does Sunny get promoted & take over, or is that it?
		
Click to expand...

I hope they carry on. All 4 series have been very good.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 30, 2021)

Tongo said:



			I hope they carry on. All 4 series have been very good.
		
Click to expand...

As do we; new DCI or Sunny promoted?


----------



## Tongo (Mar 30, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			As do we; new DCI or Sunny promoted?
		
Click to expand...

Definitely promote Sunny and promote one of the team into his old role.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 30, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Definitely promote Sunny and promote one of the team into his old role.
		
Click to expand...

Promote Sunny, but a new DI from the opposite end of the spectrum to bounce off him.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 30, 2021)

They have confirmed there will be a new series but they have not confirmed who will be top dog.

Quality tv.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 30, 2021)

Just finished Your Honour, hmmm, it was both very good and infuriatingly rubbish at the same time.
Am I alone in wanting to bang my head on the coffee table while watching the son be a total knob? 🤨


----------



## Rooter (Mar 31, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Am I alone in wanting to bang my head on the coffee table while watching the son be a total knob? 🤨
		
Click to expand...

No, he was a complete idiot!!

I enjoyed it, it was not amazing, but a good enough watch for a few nights bingeing!!


----------



## larmen (Mar 31, 2021)

How is no one talking about Falcon and the winter soldier yet?

I am getting into it, and the 1st few minutes of the 1sr episode are as good or better than any Bond opening sequence. Without the Union Jack parachute.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 31, 2021)

larmen said:



			How is no one talking about Falcon and the winter soldier yet?

I am getting into it, and the 1st few minutes of the 1sr episode are as good or better than any Bond opening sequence. Without the Union Jack parachute.
		
Click to expand...

I am over this Marvel stuff tbh, they had the whole run of films building up to the epic two-part final Avengers movies - and it felt completely finished. Then they just carry on making series' and whatnot, I can't summon up the interest again.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 31, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I am over this Marvel stuff tbh, they had the whole run of films building up to the epic two-part final Avengers movies - and it felt completely finished. Then they just carry on making series' and whatnot, I can't summon up the interest again.
		
Click to expand...

This is very good, to be fair and is hopefully looking at the darker side of governments experimenting on people. Both this, and even more so Wandavision, are a bit different to standard MCU stuff. 

I can sort of see your point but is The Mandolorian not worth watching because Star Wars has finished, was Better Call Saul not worth watching because Breaking Bad had tied up all loose ends. Marvel has literally decades worth of material, most of which people do not know beyond the origin stories as so this is not going to run out for a fair while yet.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 31, 2021)

GB72 said:



			This is very good, to be fair and is hopefully looking at the darker side of governments experimenting on people. Both this, and even more so Wandavision, are a bit different to standard MCU stuff.

I can sort of see your point but is The Mandolorian not worth watching because Star Wars has finished, was Better Call Saul not worth watching because Breaking Bad had tied up all loose ends. Marvel has literally decades worth of material, most of which people do not know beyond the origin stories as so this is not going to run out for a fair while yet.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't watched either of them either so not the best examples for me, haha. But with most series nowadays I tend to wait until it's finished or had several series before I even start watching it so you can read the reviews and know what you're dealing with. Avoids the possibility of being tied into watching something that only gets worse as it goes along.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 31, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I haven't watched either of them either so not the best examples for me, haha. But with most series nowadays I tend to wait until it's finished or had several series before I even start watching it so you can read the reviews and know what you're dealing with. Avoids the possibility of being tied into watching something that only gets worse as it goes along. 

Click to expand...

Fair point, that is what I used to do then so much dried up over lockdown that I was desperately waiting for weekly episodes to release (plus, watch the Mandelorian, very good and 2 series to get you started).


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 31, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Fair point, that is what I used to do then so much dried up over lockdown that I was desperately waiting for weekly episodes to release (plus, watch the Mandelorian, very good and 2 series to get you started).
		
Click to expand...

I don't like Star Wars so would be wasted on me.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 31, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I don't like Star Wars so would be wasted on me.
		
Click to expand...

This has more of a western feel to it. Could move the setting to the wild west, put the man with no name in the lead and it would be about the same.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 31, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Incredible conclusion to a really good series. *Sanjeev Bhaskar's eulogy* was superb. Probably the most enjoyable series we've seen for a while.
		
Click to expand...

Have we all overlooked something here, because as good as Sunny's delivery was (and it was good) should we not be giving the script writer the credit; or did Sanjeev Bhaskar actually write it?


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 1, 2021)

Article.with suggestions for series to watch, think.I've already seen most though 🙁

https://www.cosmopolitan.com/uk/entertainment/gmp35988369/series-to-watch-like-line-of-duty/


----------



## larmen (Apr 2, 2021)

Binged the 5th season of Bosch. Kind of got out of the habit of watching it and catching up now.


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 2, 2021)

Just watched Seaspiracy on Netflix.

Quite an eye opening documentary.


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 3, 2021)

Unforgotten - series 4 superb as per previous 3


----------



## Piece (Apr 3, 2021)

I’m going to watch all of Greys Anatomy, all 15 series 🤓😆


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 3, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			Great Canal Journeys,  I know I will probably get a lot of stick but the waterways of this country are fascinating.
		
Click to expand...

Some of the best days of my life I have spent on narrowboats on nearly all England's waterways.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 4, 2021)

Piece said:



			I’m going to watch all of Greys Anatomy, all 15 series 🤓😆
		
Click to expand...

You lucky swine. One of my very top TV series and wish I was starting out all fresh-faced at the beginning again!


----------



## Britishshooting (Apr 4, 2021)

Just watched the new 2 part Tiger Documentary from HBO Sports. Looks like episode 2 is about to get spicy 😂


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 4, 2021)

The tension and action is ramping up nicely on Line of Duty. No spoilers; but the last scene included a familiar sight to tie in neatly with previous series’.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 5, 2021)

We've persisted with Midsomer Murders but last night's episode was appalling. Plots have always been a bit tongue-in-cheek and not very realistic but the settings and characters always felt reasonably realistic. Last night's episode just seemed absolutely ridiculous whilst Mark Williams' character was plain naff. And the particular theme that runs through each episode is simply not believable. 

I'm sure the writing was far more subtle in the Bergerac episodes whilst now it feels formulaic and whodunnit by numbers. (We'll still probably watch next week's episode though!)


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 5, 2021)

Finished your honour last night , really enjoyable.
Started collateral on Netflix, which I missed before, it's good.


----------



## Midnight (Apr 6, 2021)

Just finished Narcos, just about to start Narcos Mexico


----------



## Piece (Apr 6, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			You lucky swine. One of my very top TV series and wish I was starting out all fresh-faced at the beginning again!
		
Click to expand...

Series One done ✔😎


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 6, 2021)

Piece said:



			Series One done ✔😎
		
Click to expand...

I'm beyond excited as Series 17 finally starts this week!

You are still a lucky swine (get some tissues ready though!).


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 6, 2021)

Piece said:



			I’m going to watch all of Greys Anatomy, all 15 series 🤓😆
		
Click to expand...

Not something we’ve ever watched and so a quick check tells me we could watch one a day every day for a year plus 2 weeks before we are up to date (or more likely 2 a day for 27 weeks) 🤪😳


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 6, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not something we’ve ever watched and so a quick check tells me we could watch one a day every day for a year plus 2 weeks before we are up to date (or more likely 2 a day for 27 weeks) 🤪😳
		
Click to expand...

Stop it - now you're really making me jealous! I'm going to start again from the beginning!


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 6, 2021)

Finished The Boys season 2 - that program is just so much fun. Looking forward to the next one. 

Last night we started that Resident Alien program. Very strange but quite funny. I know it's not meant to be realistic given the premise but I kept wondering why anyone was giving him the time of day with some of the things he said to them?? But anyway, still decent enough to watch. Alan Tudyk has always played a good weirdo.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 6, 2021)

I know that I am late to this particularly party but The Queens Gambit . Cracking tv, brilliant lead and, as everyone has already said, who the heck thought chess could be this tense and exciting? Fair play to both the writers for coming up with this and Netlfix for having the bottle to commision it.


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 6, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Finished your honour last night , really enjoyable.
		
Click to expand...

Same here, excellent tv, keeps you guessing right till the very end


----------



## Piece (Apr 6, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm beyond excited as Series 17 finally starts this week!

You are still a lucky swine (get some tissues ready though!).
		
Click to expand...

I'm a big fan of House and I see Ms Heigl had done both series ✔


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 7, 2021)

I just stumbled on an old Netflix series staring Bill Nighy as Johnny Worriker spy.
 Page eight,Turks & Caicos. and Salting the Battlefield. Easy going spy spoof, if you like Bill Nighy.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 7, 2021)

Watched eps 1-3 of_ Intruder _on Ch5.  A bit meh and in some ways like_ Your Honor _as one of the main characters is the murderer and known from the very start of ep1 - and as for YH I dont find any sympathy or connection with these main characters and so struggle getting engaged. But only 5 eps (I think) so will stick with it..linear TV as it is having to wait to next Wed for ep4.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 8, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I just stumbled on an old Netflix series staring Bill Nighy as Johnny Worriker spy.
Page eight,Turks & Caicos. and Salting the Battlefield. Easy going spy spoof, if you like Bill Nighy.
		
Click to expand...

These showed up in my feed earlier in the week. Like all things Bill Nighy, as I was adding them to my watchlist, thought I was adding the same film multiple times, didn't realize it was a series of films. Looking forward to watching.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 8, 2021)

Mrs Wedge has in recent months started to watch the Scandi stuff with subtitles. Not easy for her as she's Japanese and doesn't read English subtitles as quickly as we do, however, she's doing a grand job. Currently burning back through BorderTown as she didn't watch it when I originally did. I'm enjoying it too as am picking up bits I missed first time round, still a top show.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 8, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			These showed up in my feed earlier in the week. Like all things Bill Nighy, as I was adding them to my watchlist, thought I was adding the same film multiple times, didn't realize it was a series of films. Looking forward to watching.
		
Click to expand...

Best to watch them in the order I mentioned above


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 8, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I just stumbled on an old Netflix series staring Bill Nighy as Johnny Worriker spy.
Page eight,Turks & Caicos. and Salting the Battlefield. Easy going spy spoof, if you like Bill Nighy.
		
Click to expand...

i watched them all the other night. Low key, easy watching, good characters - good fun TV


----------



## GB72 (Apr 8, 2021)

Getting to the end of MasterChef and it is just not as good anymore. The set up means you get little feel for the personalities of the contestants, finals week is just not as good (even pre covid), they get to cook their own choice of dish most rounds so less challenge and it just seems rushed. Other countries do it better. Seems the focus is more on celebrity and professional versions.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 10, 2021)

We've watched 3 episodes of the Intruder on 5. Not sure what to make of it. Started off okay but seems to have gone off topic. And some of the acting, particularly from the main chap and Angela, seems at times to be slapstick. We'll watch the last episode but its been rather average stuff really.


----------



## rulefan (Apr 10, 2021)

Been watching the first two of the Johnny Worricker trilogy with Bill Nighy. Brilliant. Just sitting down to watch the just released third.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 10, 2021)

On Netflix, Roald Dahl's Esio Trot.
A silly but charming film.
Staring Dustin Hoffman and Dame Judy Dench.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 10, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			On Netflix, Roald Dahl's Esio Trot.
A silly but charming film.
Staring Dustin Hoffman and Dame Judy Dench.
		
Click to expand...

Heartwarming  especially for us oldies


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2021)

So...

Everyone caught up on Line of Duty yet 😲😲


----------



## rulefan (Apr 12, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So...

Everyone caught up on Line of Duty yet 😲😲
		
Click to expand...


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 12, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So...

Everyone caught up on Line of Duty yet 😲😲
		
Click to expand...


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 12, 2021)

NOT yet


----------



## chellie (Apr 12, 2021)

Yes No spoilers or theories on here though please.


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 12, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So...

Everyone caught up on Line of Duty yet 😲😲
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (Apr 12, 2021)

Just finished last nights


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 12, 2021)

Tongo said:



			We've watched 3 episodes of the Intruder on 5. Not sure what to make of it. Started off okay but seems to have gone off topic. And some of the acting, particularly from the main chap and Angela, seems at times to be slapstick. We'll watch the last episode but its been rather average stuff really.
		
Click to expand...

We stuck it out.  But no point in trying to work out the many ‘whys?’ - much of what is set up and that happens just doesn‘t make any sense - logically or otherwise...in truth we  found it to be so bonkers that it was brilliant...though not in a particularly good way...

Been tempted by a review to start ‘To the Lake’ - watched first 5mins of first episode to get a feel and I liked what I saw. Its a Russian production with subtitles but I can do subtitles.


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 12, 2021)

Pennyworth, just watched the pilot, looks good. 👍


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 13, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



View attachment 36147

Click to expand...

Brilliant, I confess, I did rewind that part about 5 times, is it who it looks like......?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 13, 2021)

Old Skier said:



View attachment 36148

Click to expand...


Is Dot Cotton back.....?


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 13, 2021)

Umbrella Academy on Netflix is excellent if you like the genre. 
Anyone still watching Walking Dead? I’m up to season 10 episode 20 and Jeez it’s more than ran it’s course. There seems to be no plot thread at all, just a different character or two in each episode, maybe it was filmed during lockdown and they minimised the cast? I will watch it till the end as I’ve watched it since the beginning but it’s now just a shadow of what it was.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 13, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Umbrella Academy on Netflix is excellent if you like the genre.
Anyone still watching Walking Dead? I’m up to season 10 episode 20 and Jeez it’s more than ran it’s course. There seems to be no plot thread at all, just a different character or two in each episode, maybe it was filmed during lockdown and they minimised the cast? I will watch it till the end as I’ve watched it since the beginning but it’s now just a shadow of what it was.
		
Click to expand...

I'm watching the Walking Dead although it wasn't on last night, is that the end of this series?
Re the current episodes, it appears to be going into the back stories of the characters, I'm rather enjoying it as opposed to the battles with other gangs that have been the staple for a few years.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 13, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I'm watching the Walking Dead although it wasn't on last night, is that the end of this series?
Re the current episodes, it appears to be going into the back stories of the characters, I'm rather enjoying it as opposed to the battles with other gangs that have been the staple for a few years.
		
Click to expand...

The current 6 episodes were 'bonus' episodes filmed during covid as they could not film the big scenes they needed for the final season. They filmed half a dozen smaller, character driven episodes to fill some of the scheduling gap and will be back later in the year for the full and final season 11.


----------



## Piece (Apr 13, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm beyond excited as Series 17 finally starts this week!

You are still a lucky swine (get some tissues ready though!).
		
Click to expand...

Series 1 was 9 episodes

Series 2 is 27 episodes!   (I'm on episode 18...)


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 13, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Pennyworth, just watched the pilot, looks good. 👍
		
Click to expand...

Silly but enjoyable


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 13, 2021)

Last night I watched 'An evening with Allis (Peter)' very entertaining and a really good watch.  I am too young to have known him as a golfer and was amazed at his record - won the PGA 3 times and once won 3 Opens in consecutive weeks.


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 13, 2021)

GB72 said:



			The current 6 episodes were 'bonus' episodes filmed during covid as they could not film the big scenes they needed for the final season. They filmed half a dozen smaller, character driven episodes to fill some of the scheduling gap and will be back later in the year for the full and final season 11.
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed it gets it’s mojo back then. I hope it resolves questions about Rick and the woman living in the container that had access to tech and a helicopter!


----------



## GuyInLyon (Apr 13, 2021)

Just finishing up the PBS Ernest Hemingway series. Excellent.


----------



## Beedee (Apr 18, 2021)

Line of Duty tonight - brilliant!


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 18, 2021)

Wellington Paranormal after reading a decent review, lasted maybe half of episode 1 before turning off, utter tripe.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 19, 2021)

Beedee said:



			Line of Duty tonight - brilliant!
		
Click to expand...

"Now we're sucking diesel"


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 19, 2021)

I watch Line of Duty but just can't get into it - found myself nodding off! This is funny though!


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 19, 2021)

Started watching Man Down last night, after enjoying Mike Wozniak on Taskmaster. It's not quite what I was expecting, almost too madcap for my taste, but still watchable and mostly enjoyable.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 19, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Wellington Paranormal after reading a decent review, lasted maybe half of episode 1 before turning off, utter tripe.
		
Click to expand...

Yup...I thought it sounded promising but didn’t last any longer the. You on first episode. I tried the second just in case first was an aberration - but no...don‘t even think I made half of ep2.

instead we’re watching another production from down under - _Top of the Lake_. Very different genre obviously but seems most certainly worth watching...besides we love Elisabeth Moss from _The Handmaid‘s Tale_


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 20, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Yup...I thought it sounded promising but didn’t last any longer the. You on first episode. I tried the second just in case first was an aberration - but no...don‘t even think I made half of ep2.

instead we’re watching another production from down under - _Top of the Lake_. Very different genre obviously but seems most certainly worth watching...besides we love Elisabeth Moss from _The Handmaid‘s Tale_

Click to expand...

Wow, over a year since I watched it, but Top of the Lake is good.



need_my_wedge said:



			Just finishing season 2 of Top of The Lake on Netflix. Both seasons good, although there are times I wonder who thought about some of the stuff in it, and why certain people let others do some of the stuff they did (no spoilers). Worth a watch.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Rooter (Apr 20, 2021)

I assume you have all seen that After Life Series 3 has started filming!!!


----------



## sunshine (Apr 20, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Some of the best days of my life I have spent on narrowboats on nearly all England's waterways.
		
Click to expand...

What were you doing on the narrow boats. Making adult movies?


----------



## RichA (Apr 20, 2021)

Our Yorkshire Farm. 
Generally uplifting. Amazing family in beautiful countryside. Our favourite TV show of the last few years.
Makes you question your lifestyle and materialistic, selfish outlook on life.


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 21, 2021)

RichA said:



			Our Yorkshire Farm.
Generally uplifting. Amazing family in beautiful countryside. Our favourite TV show of the last few years.
Makes you question your lifestyle and materialistic, selfish outlook on life.
		
Click to expand...

Yes we watch this too and what a great family they are... so full of love and energy, the children are so bright and independent minded, a real credit to their parents who are great role models. Even though there are 9 kids there seems to be plenty of love and time to go around.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 21, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Yes we watch this too and what a great family they are... so full of love and energy, the children are so bright and independent minded, a real credit to their parents who are great role models. Even though there are 9 kids there seems to be plenty of love and time to go around.
		
Click to expand...

I love it - warms my heart. Their relationships are so solid and loving - wonderful.


----------



## Piece (Apr 21, 2021)

Tried Lucifer - annoying English bloke playing Lucifer 
Trying Evil - there's a reason why it's on Alibi sat station.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 21, 2021)

Piece said:



			Tried Lucifer - annoying English bloke playing Lucifer 

Click to expand...



Lucifer is very enjoyable, worth sticking with, Tom Ellis is excellent and just gets better as the seasons unfold. The first one or two seasons are on Amazon, the rest on Netflix.


----------



## Piece (Apr 21, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:





Lucifer is very enjoyable, worth sticking with, Tom Ellis is excellent and just gets better as the seasons unfold. The first one or two seasons are on Amazon, the rest on Netflix.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't given up yet. Watched a few episodes. Perhaps need to tune in. All is not lost!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 22, 2021)

Mare of Easttown, detective drama on SKY starring Kate Winslet. Strong first episode setting up.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 27, 2021)

The Staircase, on Netflix, a fascinating true documentary series about a man accused of murdering his wife in 2001 . Set in America's deep south & Germany.


----------



## Jb Hopkins (Apr 27, 2021)

Modern Family on Netflix absolutley hilarious 🙂🙂


----------



## rulefan (Apr 27, 2021)

Viewpoint is off to a good start.


----------



## Ethan (Apr 28, 2021)

For All Mankind, on Apple TV, is a great show, an alternate history version of the space race, in which Russia got to the moon first. 

Apple TV isn't bad. Ted Lasso is pretty good too.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 28, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Mare of Easttown, detective drama on SKY starring Kate Winslet. Strong first episode setting up.
		
Click to expand...

Two episodes in and liking this, the only downside is that it's one episode a week.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 28, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			I enjoyed the first episode, I quite liked the 70's feel to it, and the "hallucinations". She was nominated for a Golden Globe Best Actress award for the part, so maybe gets even better as it goes along.
		
Click to expand...

We watched Ep1 of _Flight Attendant _last night and rather enjoyed the quirkiness of it - and we loved it when we spotted that when she was in Bangkok she was staying at the hotel we had two stays in during our 2019 travels.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 28, 2021)

rulefan said:



			Viewpoint is off to a good start.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Cracks me up when they use binoculars and then when the subject does something they take them away to look more closely!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 28, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Agreed. Cracks me up when they use binoculars and then when the subject does something they take them away to look more closely!
		
Click to expand...

They are just checking that they have been looking through the correct window...😉


----------



## Rooter (Apr 28, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We watched Ep1 of _Flight Attendant _last night and rather enjoyed the quirkiness of it - and we loved it when we spotted that when she was in Bangkok she was staying at the hotel we had two stays in during our 2019 travels.
		
Click to expand...

It's OK, we are 4 in I think, it's not 'A must' watch the next episode now series, but it's OK enough for an easy watch.

We are killing time to start watching Line of Duty. I can't be waiting a week for the next episode, so we let the recordings back up and wait until they are all there to binge-watch over a few nights.


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 28, 2021)

Rooter said:



			It's OK, we are 4 in I think, it's not 'A must' watch the next episode now series, but it's OK enough for an easy watch.

We are killing time to start watching Line of Duty. I can't be waiting a week for the next episode, so we let the recordings back up and wait until they are all there to binge-watch over a few nights.
		
Click to expand...

Ive been watching Line of Duty "live", it is certainly building up and bubbling nicely. If I had them all built up I think its doable in 2 sittings


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 28, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Mare of Easttown, detective drama on SKY starring Kate Winslet. Strong first episode setting up.
		
Click to expand...

We have started on this...looks good.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 29, 2021)

I've never watched Line of Duty before, and everyone's suddenly going on about it this year so I thought it was a new thing, but it's been on for absolute years?? Has it only just got good or what? Slowly developed some kind of cult following?


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 29, 2021)

Just finished The Staircase on Netflix, worth a watch.


----------



## Beedee (Apr 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I've never watched Line of Duty before, and everyone's suddenly going on about it this year so I thought it was a new thing, but it's been on for absolute years?? Has it only just got good or what? Slowly developed some kind of cult following?
		
Click to expand...

Personal opinion only obviously, but my summary of the 6 series so far - started brilliant.  Just as good or maybe slightly better.  Got even better.  Dipped a little but still very good. Very good but maybe slightly OTT. And then brilliant again.


----------



## Rooter (Apr 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I've never watched Line of Duty before, and everyone's suddenly going on about it this year so I thought it was a new thing, but it's been on for absolute years?? Has it only just got good or what? Slowly developed some kind of cult following?
		
Click to expand...

We watched it from the start, it has always been decent.

I think the massive buzz on this series maybe down to COVID and the lack of new stuff, so anything remotely good, is now amazing if you get my drift...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I've never watched Line of Duty before, and everyone's suddenly going on about it this year so I thought it was a new thing, but it's been on for absolute years?? Has it only just got good or what? Slowly developed some kind of cult following?
		
Click to expand...

I saw an episode years ago, didn't do it for me so left it. With all of the fuss going on we decided to go back to series 1 and go through them in order. We finished that last night and it was very meh for me. I have not found a character to root for yet, there is no warmth in any of them. We are going to start series 2 but I'm giving it only a couple of episodes to improve otherwise I'll pass and mark it down as one of those that just passes me by. (I've just read Rooter's post. I think his last sentence nails it)

Viewpoint. Decent enough but I think they will be struggling to stretch it over 5 nights. It is a 3-4 episode show only.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I've never watched Line of Duty before, and everyone's suddenly going on about it this year so I thought it was a new thing, but it's been on for absolute years?? Has it only just got good or what? Slowly developed some kind of cult following?
		
Click to expand...

The great BBC hype machine in action,  you can't escape it at the moment.
Same as LT for me, watched it a bit when it first came out, thought it was OK but didn't really grab me as being special, didn't finish series 1. Watched the last couple of series 5 and didn't have a clue what was happening, I got the impression it was trying just a little too much to be smart and edgy.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 29, 2021)

Ethan said:



			For All Mankind, on Apple TV, is a great show, an alternate history version of the space race, in which Russia got to the moon first.
		
Click to expand...

+1 for this. It starts slowly but gets very good, it's also grounded in some reality and despite it being alternate universe it stays true to the types of technology, concepts and ideas available within the time periods.


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 30, 2021)

Viewpoint canned on live ITV tonight, but is available on the hub.
TBH I don't know if I can be bothered.


----------



## Dando (Apr 30, 2021)

started to watch Hausen on Sky. its a horror/mystery series but after 5 episodes i have no idea what's going on so won't bother watching the rest


----------



## Midnight (Apr 30, 2021)

Dando said:



			started to watch Hausen on Sky. its a horror/mystery series but after 5 episodes i have no idea what's going on so won't bother watching the rest
		
Click to expand...

I did 2 episodes and was completely clueless so stopped


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 30, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Viewpoint canned on live ITV tonight, but is available on the hub.
TBH I don't know if I can be bothered.
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised they canned it. Like you though hardly bothered if I don't see the finale and that says much about it.

I hope the guy is guilty as, if he's not, he still will be in most people's minds and that is shocking and unfair...I'd go so far to say that if the case and charges were dropped it wouldn't get a mention in the media.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 30, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm surprised they canned it. Like you though hardly bothered if I don't see the finale and that says much about it.

I hope the guy is guilty as, if he's not, he still will be in most people's minds and that is shocking and unfair...I'd go so far to say that if the case and charges were dropped it wouldn't get a mention in the media.
		
Click to expand...

Try watching the Staircase series 13 episodes on Netflix, that goes to trial, but .


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 30, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm surprised they canned it. Like you though hardly bothered if I don't see the finale and that says much about it.

I hope the guy is guilty as, if he's not, he still will be in most people's minds and that is shocking and unfair...I'd go so far to say that if the case and charges were dropped it wouldn't get a mention in the media.
		
Click to expand...

It's his missus isn't it? I think the nosey neighbour who he is shacked up with is also somehow implicated 🤔


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 30, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			It's his missus isn't it? I think the nosey neighbour who he is shacked up with is also somehow implicated 🤔
		
Click to expand...

I actually meant the real actor and the allegations against him


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 30, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I actually meant the real actor and the allegations against him 

Click to expand...

Ha ha right 😄


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 3, 2021)

Don't think I'm spoiling anything but this is exactly how I felt last night.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 3, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Don't think I'm spoiling anything but this is exactly how I felt last night.
		
Click to expand...

I'd say it went out with a whimper rather than a bang, but I'm not sure it even mustered a whimper...


----------



## AmandaJR (May 3, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'd say it went out with a whimper rather than a bang, but I'm not sure it even mustered a whimper... 

Click to expand...

I've never really been into it BUT struck me as a parody and almost tongue in cheek!


----------



## Fade and Die (May 3, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Don't think I'm spoiling anything but this is exactly how I felt last night.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 3, 2021)

Seems to be a fairly common theme for many recent tv series...they spin things out for too long, introducing loads of new plot lines and characters - so much so that in the end they haven’t a clue how to tie all the plot lines up into a coherent and satisfactory conclusion...and we are left thinking...’Really?  Is that it?’. 

I haven’t watched any LoD and given the hype and the comments on the nature of the ending, I am not sure that I’ll bother starting.


----------



## Golfmmad (May 3, 2021)

Watched the last episode of Line of Duty and thought- if ever there was an anti climax, that was it. My wife said watching the snooker was more exciting!
The ending was more like a documentary.
After all the hype, very disappointed!


----------



## Tongo (May 3, 2021)

I think the LOD conclusion demonstrates the dichotomy between most police dramas and real life. Most police shows are unrealistic in that the baddies get caught by the cops and the episode / series finishes on a reasonably happy ending. Real life dictates otherwise though as crimes are often not solved / investigated for a variety of reasons including some of those seen in last night's episode such as ego, police politics and the cliched bigger picture. 

Viewers seem to prefer the escapism of the police always catching the criminals to the harsh realities of real life whereas Jed Mercurio appears to have chosen a conclusion more akin to real life.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 4, 2021)

We finished _The Flight Attendant_ last night.  A bit confusing at times but we stuck with it through the 8 episodes and it turned out to be a very different beast from what we imagined at the outset.  A lot more thoughtful and quite hard hitting - we did enjoy it...

And a second season coming which is a good thing IMO.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 6, 2021)

Bit late to the party watching Vikings on Prime. Tried twice before but couldn't get passed the first episode. Decided to give it another chance from episode 2 and am now burning through them. Pretty decent so far, in a similar vein to Last Kingdom, but from the other side. Only 82 episodes to go.....


----------



## Beezerk (May 6, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Mare of Easttown, detective drama on SKY starring Kate Winslet. Strong first episode setting up.
		
Click to expand...

We are two episodes in, it's very very good so far.


----------



## Ethan (May 6, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Bit late to the party watching Vikings on Prime. Tried twice before but couldn't get passed the first episode. Decided to give it another chance from episode 2 and am now burning through them. Pretty decent so far, in a similar vein to Last Kingdom, but from the other side. Only 82 episodes to go.....
		
Click to expand...

It is worth sticking with, goes through several phases as characters develop.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 6, 2021)

Community on Netflix. Another 22 minute ensemble comedy. Very decent so far.

We needed something to replace Superstore


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 6, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			We are two episodes in, it's very very good so far.
		
Click to expand...

We started_ Mare of Easttown _last night and the first episode has us hooked.  Kate Winslet is superb...


----------



## Wabinez (May 6, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Community on Netflix. Another 22 minute ensemble comedy. Very decent so far.

We needed something to replace Superstore 

Click to expand...

perfect, will give this a look. Letting the season 6 episodes of Superstore pile up so I can binge watch


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 6, 2021)

Wabinez said:



			perfect, will give this a look. Letting the season 6 episodes of Superstore pile up so I can binge watch
		
Click to expand...

We didn't reach the end of Superstore. After Amy became the store manager it started to tail off for me. Her character went weak and things got silly, okay I know it is a comedy but silly doesn't always mean funny. Up to that point I really enjoyed it. I think Dina was my favourite with Sandra close behind.

This is filling the gap so far, 5 episodes in.


----------



## arnieboy (May 6, 2021)

Ethan said:



			It is worth sticking with, goes through several phases as characters develop.
		
Click to expand...

Another vote for Vikings, good stuff.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 6, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We didn't reach the end of Superstore. After Amy became the store manager it started to tail off for me. Her character went weak and things got silly, okay I know it is a comedy but silly doesn't always mean funny. Up to that point I really enjoyed it. I think Dina was my favourite with Sandra close behind.

This is filling the gap so far, 5 episodes in.
		
Click to expand...

I find Glen too stupid to be funny.
Dina definitely the funniest,Bo is one of my favs.
Cheyenne is banging 👌


----------



## Wabinez (May 6, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			I find Glen too stupid to be funny.
Dina definitely the funniest,Bo is one of my favs.
Cheyenne is banging 👌
		
Click to expand...

glenn is annoying, but I also know a lot of managers that are as weak willed. 

Garrett is peak though. I strive for his sarcasm levels


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 7, 2021)

Watched the first three episodes of Mare of Easttown 

Enjoyable so far - a less intense True Detective


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 8, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We finished _The Flight Attendant_ last night.  A bit confusing at times but we stuck with it through the 8 episodes and it turned out to be a very different beast from what we imagined at the outset.  A lot more thoughtful and quite hard hitting - we did enjoy it...

And a second season coming which is a good thing IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Just got round to finishing The Flight Attendant. Thought it got much better over the last 4 episodes, really quite enjoyed it. A second season is a good shout.


----------



## spongebob59 (May 8, 2021)

Shadow and bones on Netflix, billed as the new game of thrones, certainly not that.


----------



## malek988 (May 8, 2021)

stokie_93 said:



*I've just finished watching Dexter on Netflix, 8 series and 1 year later (I've watched other things inbetween) I was so disappointed by the ending* :mmm:

I've also watched all of Breaking Bad (Still the best thing i've watched) & it's spin off Better Call Saul.

Started watching Stranger Things last night as people at work had raved on and after 2 episodes I can't wait to watch it again?

What's everyone else watching at the moment and what series have you enjoyed previously?
		
Click to expand...


You will be interested to hear, they have confirmed later this year there will be another season!! This is their chance to properly close off what was an epic series.


----------



## chellie (May 10, 2021)

Blinded:Those that Kill - all episodes available on iplayer.


----------



## Sats (May 11, 2021)

malek988 said:



			You will be interested to hear, they have confirmed later this year there will be another season!! This is their chance to properly close off what was an epic series.
		
Click to expand...

Good because it was nearly as bad as the last season of GoT! Dexter went rubbish when Debs found out about him.


----------



## Beezerk (May 11, 2021)

New episode of Inside No 9, not the greatest start to the new series.


----------



## JamesR (May 16, 2021)

Binge watching Friday Night Dinner; can’t believe i didn’t see it first time around!

Fantastic


----------



## rudebhoy (May 17, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			New episode of Inside No 9, not the greatest start to the new series.
		
Click to expand...

Pemberton and Sheersmith do a podcast after every episode. That episode made a bit more sense after listening to it.

It's on BBC Sounds.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 17, 2021)

Jupiter's Legacy on Netflix. Intriguing but slow. It really needs speeding up if I'm going to stick with it.

Domina, Sky Atlantic. Roman intrigue in the post Ceasar era. Not sure yet, 2 episodes in. It could go either way.


----------



## Whereditgo (May 17, 2021)

Finished Better Call Saul last week and started Ozark on Netflix, a couple of episodes in and not what I was expecting, but good so far.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 17, 2021)

Whereditgo said:



			Finished Better Call Saul last week and started Ozark on Netflix, a couple of episodes in and not what I was expecting, but good so far.
		
Click to expand...

We started Ozark last year ... and have got some way into series three.  It’s not what we thought either but it’s enjoyable.  Other stuff has barged into our viewing but looking forward to getting back into it.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 17, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We started Ozark last year ... and have got some way into series three.  It’s not what we thought either but it’s enjoyable.  Other stuff has barged into our viewing but looking forward to getting back into it.
		
Click to expand...

this is the problem with US series - they are just so long.

we got towards the back end of series 2 of Ozark about 4 months ago, and ran out of steam. It's good but not amazing enough for us to commit another 12 or 15 hours to.


----------



## Orikoru (May 17, 2021)

Finished Man Down last night. It's madcap but was very enjoyable. Also finished Brooklyn 99 series 7 - brilliant as always.


----------



## Dando (May 17, 2021)

I've been binge watching Domina on sky - its ok.

next in my recorded list is The Nevers


----------



## Rooter (May 17, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Binge watching Friday Night Dinner; can’t believe i didn’t see it first time around!

Fantastic
		
Click to expand...

Great program, nice bit of squirrel!!

Such a shame about Paul Ritter. I hope the show sadly dies with him, it wouldn't be the same without him.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 17, 2021)

Just finished Deep Space Nine - one of the best finishing episodes of any series and light-years past the embarrassment that was the last episode of Enterprise.
Going full on 80s next - entire box set of Miami Vice.


----------



## JamesR (May 17, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Great program, nice bit of squirrel!!

Such a shame about Paul Ritter. I hope the show sadly dies with him, it wouldn't be the same without him.
		
Click to expand...

Crimble crumble


----------



## Crazyface (May 18, 2021)

MOTHERLAND.  Now currently showing series 3. We watched series 1and 2 again, for the third time, as a warm up. THE FUNNIEST THING ON TV BAR NONE 🤣.  Treat yourself. All the characters work well. There's not one bad episode.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 18, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			MOTHERLAND.  Now currently showing series 3. We watched series 1and 2 again, for the third time, as a warm up. THE FUNNIEST THING ON TV BAR NONE 🤣.  Treat yourself. All the characters work well. There's not one bad episode.
		
Click to expand...

Beg to differ... watched the first episode of season1 last week, she just winds me up so much. Constant stupidity doesn't make for comedy, no real desire to watch episode 2


----------



## AmandaJR (May 18, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			MOTHERLAND.  Now currently showing series 3. We watched series 1and 2 again, for the third time, as a warm up. THE FUNNIEST THING ON TV BAR NONE 🤣.  Treat yourself. All the characters work well. There's not one bad episode.
		
Click to expand...

Another reason Line of Duty didn't work for me as couldn't take her seriously as Carmichael!


----------



## Crazyface (May 20, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Another reason Line of Duty didn't work for me as couldn't take her seriously as Carmichael!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I really wanted her to march off shouting "UNBELIEVABLE" !


----------



## Crazyface (May 20, 2021)

It's now a well used shout at ours now! LOL.


----------



## Crazyface (May 20, 2021)

Eurovision 2nd Semi Final  - Greece WOW !


----------



## Crazyface (May 20, 2021)

Before anyone jumps all over that post, Flo Rider has just been on representing..........San Marino !!!


----------



## AmandaJR (May 20, 2021)

Finished Unforgotten


----------



## PNWokingham (May 20, 2021)

Watching Fargo again - series 1 - brilliant in every respect


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 21, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Finished Unforgotten 

Click to expand...

Why did they have to do that? 😢


----------



## AmandaJR (May 21, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Why did they have to do that? 😢
		
Click to expand...

I know...didn't see it coming either. Well acted and written for sure.


----------



## Rooter (May 21, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I know...didn't see it coming either. Well acted and written for sure.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, it was excellent. Way better than Line of Duty


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 21, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Agree, it was excellent. Way better than Line of Duty
		
Click to expand...

I'm just about to complete series 3 of Line of Duty. Not sure I have enjoyed any of them so far. I'd take Unforgotten over it any day of the week. I'm still waiting to find a likeable character in LoD whereas the whole team in Unforgotten want you to root for them (I accept this is personal taste)


----------



## Ser Shankalot (May 21, 2021)

Finished Behind Her Eyes on Netflix.
First 4 episodes were unrealistic and characters unbelievable, but overall it was somewhat effective in building an unsettling, erotic thriller atmosphere, so I thought I'd stick with it to see if it could all come together.
Unfortunately final 2 episodes were like the writers had one too many magic mushrooms.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 21, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Finished Unforgotten 

Click to expand...

Read this week that they are writing a new series, bringing in a new character to replace Cassie and partner Sunny. Apparently Cassie's departure was planned when making season 3, and intended so that she couldn't return.


----------



## Tongo (May 21, 2021)

Watched Innocent over the last 4 nights. Was decent enough. Shaun Dooley was very good as the DI.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (May 21, 2021)

stokie_93 said:



			I've just finished watching Dexter on Netflix, 8 series and 1 year later (I've watched other things inbetween) I was so disappointed by the ending :mmm:

I've also watched all of Breaking Bad (Still the best thing i've watched) & it's spin off Better Call Saul.

Started watching Stranger Things last night as people at work had raved on and after 2 episodes I can't wait to watch it again?

What's everyone else watching at the moment and what series have you enjoyed previously?
		
Click to expand...

_Vincenzo _on Netflix was very good.

Very disappointed with _The Nevers_ on HBO.
I was enjoying the Victorian England scenes and then they suddenly changed the whole format to some futuristic nonsense.
I couldn't sit through that and stopped watching. Too bad. I found Laura Donnelly  to be quite appealing.


----------



## spongebob59 (May 21, 2021)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



_Vincenzo _on Netflix was very good.

Very disappointed with _The Nevers_ on HBO.
I was enjoying the Victorian England scenes and then they suddenly changed the whole format to some futuristic nonsense.
I couldn't sit through that and stopped watching. Too bad. I found Laura Donnelly  to be quite appealing.
		
Click to expand...

Damn the trailers looked good


----------



## spongebob59 (May 23, 2021)

Finished shadow and bones last nignt, better than first impressions.

Few things on the next list, mare of Easttown looks good and the alienist


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 23, 2021)

Ser Shankalot said:



			Finished Behind Her Eyes on Netflix.
First 4 episodes were unrealistic and characters unbelievable, but overall it was somewhat effective in building an unsettling, erotic thriller atmosphere, so I thought I'd stick with it to see if it could all come together.
Unfortunately final 2 episodes were like the writers had one too many magic mushrooms.
		
Click to expand...

The ending was just too silly for me.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 23, 2021)

Just found my box set of "Thunderbirds" -  flipping awesome -  this was made in the mid 60s and it's still superb.    There will never be a better show for kids than that and the epic first Fireflash episode.


----------



## JT77 (May 23, 2021)

Mare of Eastown is great so far. the wife and I have watched the first 5 episodes, looking forward to the last couple !


----------



## Tongo (May 27, 2021)

Watched the first two episodes of the Pact on tge beeb. Not sure what to make of it thus far as it seems very slow.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 27, 2021)

JT77 said:



			Mare of Eastown is great so far. the wife and I have watched the first 5 episodes, looking forward to the last couple !
		
Click to expand...

Yep, very good this is. Waiting on tenterhooks for the last episode...

Unable to binge Mare, have also started watching the Frozen Dead on Netflix. A pretty decent detective drama from France.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 27, 2021)

Back on Quantum Leap.    Just superb.   Scott Bakula is one hell of an actor to have pulled that role off for five years.


----------



## Jimaroid (May 27, 2021)

Mosquito Coast on Apple TV+. Seems good so far but may only have one trick up its sleeve so it'll be interesting to see how long it can sustain the momentum once that's revealed. It's got a bit of a Breaking Bad meets Uncharted meets Narcos vibe to it along with some decent production value.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2021)

The Friends Reunion

Loved Friends - still one of the best sitcoms for me


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 27, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Yep, very good this is. Waiting on tenterhooks for the last episode...

Unable to binge Mare, have also started watching the Frozen Dead on Netflix. A pretty decent detective drama from France.
		
Click to expand...

forget the Frozen Dead, a really pants ending, very disappointed. 

On the plus side, Ragnarok season 2 is back today and episode one gets the 👍. 

And better still Lucifer is back tomorrow.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 28, 2021)

Just finished the Pact on BBC 1 , worth a watch.


----------



## Orikoru (May 28, 2021)

We started on Schitt's Creek last night, first two episodes. Had us laughing out loud already within 10 minutes so bodes well. Will be a good dinner time programme and should last us quite some time.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 28, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			We started on Schitt's Creek last night, first two episodes. Had us laughing out loud already within 10 minutes so bodes well. Will be a good dinner time programme and should last us quite some time.
		
Click to expand...

It is a very good series that keeps up the standard all of the way through. If you like it now the signs are good.

Have you tried Community on Netflix? That is our current tea eating show. Very funny so far, just about to finish series 1.


----------



## Orikoru (May 28, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It is a very good series that keeps up the standard all of the way through. If you like it now the signs are good.

Have you tried Community on Netflix? That is our current tea eating show. Very funny so far, just about to finish series 1.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I've been watching that on my own at lunchtimes and whatnot. Like you I'm right at the end of series 1 as I only watch it about once a week. That's very good as well, great characters in it, they've done well to make them so varied and different.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 28, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah I've been watching that on my own at lunchtimes and whatnot. Like you I'm right at the end of series 1 as I only watch it about once a week. That's very good as well, great characters in it, they've done well to make them so varied and different.
		
Click to expand...

The pool episode, pool in shorts 🤔, had me with tears coming down my face. When he got his leg up on the table 😳🤣🤣.


----------



## Fade and Die (May 28, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It is a very good series that keeps up the standard all of the way through. If you like it now the signs are good.

Have you tried Community on Netflix? That is our current tea eating show. Very funny so far, just about to finish series 1.
		
Click to expand...

I’ll have to check that out, smashing through The Good Place at the moment and will need something else that lasts about 22 minutes that you can put on at 10.30 or as you say when you eat your dinner. (That’s tea to you folk 😁) 
Sadly the Mrs didn’t warm to Brooklyn 99.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 28, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			I’ll have to check that out, smashing through The Good Place at the moment and will need something else that lasts about 22 minutes that you can put on at 10.30 or as you say when you eat your dinner. (That’s tea to you folk 😁)
Sadly the Mrs didn’t warm to Brooklyn 99.
		
Click to expand...

Better Call Saul


----------



## Fade and Die (May 28, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Better Call Saul 

Click to expand...

Is that a 22 minute sitcom Bill? 🤔


----------



## williamalex1 (May 28, 2021)

On Netflix 55 minute episodes, you can pause /stop it anytime. It's the pre Breaking Bad story, but a bit slow to start and more laid back.
There's been 5 series so far, series 6 due out next year
It has humour, drama and love interest.


----------



## jim8flog (May 28, 2021)

I have been watching the Nevers so far so good bit worried about Old Boomer's comment

and

I have been watching Intergalactic (sky) also so far so good but I am sucker for SciFi. A bit like Blakes 7 in some ways.


----------



## srixon 1 (May 28, 2021)

The first few series of Not Going Out on iPlayer. Brilliant.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 29, 2021)

I found myself watching the last episode of "To the Manor Born" last night - that was just a harmless, clever and funny show - well-written, well-acted.  Back in the days when life was a lot simpler.

Then I watched "Have I Got News For You" - very funny but with the worst guest they have ever had.  Where did they dig up that awful Scottish woman from?  She even made Wee Krankie listenable.


----------



## Beezerk (May 30, 2021)

The Detectorists got mentioned on here ages ago so we watched the first couple of episodes last year, it was ok but I thought it was just another quaint British TV comedy and we didn't watch any more.
How wrong was I, we've just binged the first two series and it's right up there with the best thing I've seen. Just on to the Christmas special and can't wait to get stuck into series 3.


----------



## PNWokingham (May 30, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			The Detectorists got mentioned on here ages ago so we watched the first couple of episodes last year, it was ok but I thought it was just another quaint British TV comedy and we didn't watch any more.
How wrong was I, we've just binged the first two series and it's right up there with the best thing I've seen. Just on to the Christmas special and can't wait to get stuck into series 3.
		
Click to expand...

Hard to explain how something like this is so good unless you watch it. Pure pleasure


----------



## Beezerk (May 30, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Hard to explain how something like this is so good unless you watch it. Pure pleasure
		
Click to expand...

100%, it has a certain charm without being at all cheesy or overly dramatic.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 31, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Hard to explain how something like this is so good unless you watch it. Pure pleasure
		
Click to expand...

So good, we binged through it a second time pretty much right after finishing it the first time. 

And then there was this

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.comedy.co.uk/tv/news/6139/detectorists-revival/amp/


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 31, 2021)

Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy (1979) - on BBC iPlayer.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 31, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Hard to explain how something like this is so good unless you watch it. Pure pleasure
		
Click to expand...

I think golfers might get it as we all have a bit of obsessive geekiness in us...just as the detectorists have over their equipment and where they do their detectoring. 

And I loved how they got the very lovely Rachael Stirling to play Becky, the wife of ubergeek and very ordinary and unemployed bloke Andy (Mackenzie Crook).  A bit of every lads fanciful dreaming - Andy punched above his weight and hit gold...and i think we all love that - she loves him for who he is not what he is or what he looks like.  And we all have a mate like Lance...has his life issues but is an absolutely genuine and top bloke.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 31, 2021)

The Kominsky Method season 3. First episode made me laugh out loud more than I have done for a while.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2021)

The last Question of Sport with Sue , Matt and Tuffers 😢

They have been superb and it’s big shoes to fill


----------



## JamesR (Jun 1, 2021)

Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy was on over the bank holiday weekend.
Best TV series ever


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 1, 2021)

Next season of Bosch out on June 25th 👏👍


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 1, 2021)

What did people make to the end of Mare of Easttown last night?
I thought it was a very slow episode, sort of rumbled on and the solution to the murder was a touch disappointing as well, bit of a cop out imo.
Still very very good though, hope they do another season.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			What did people make to the end of Mare of Easttown last night?
I thought it was a very slow episode, sort of rumbled on and the solution to the murder was a touch disappointing as well, bit of a cop out imo.
Still very very good though, hope they do another season.
		
Click to expand...

It was good but you could tell something was going to happen / enjoyed it overall and hopefully there will be a second season


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 2, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			What did people make to the end of Mare of Easttown last night?
I thought it was a very slow episode, sort of rumbled on and the solution to the murder was a touch disappointing as well, bit of a cop out imo.
Still very very good though, hope they do another season.
		
Click to expand...

Yes agree, it seemed half an hour too long. Still a cracking series though. I thought the solution to the murder was ok but they could have wrapped it up much tighter...I had Guy Pearce down for it all along but not even close! 😆


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 2, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Yes agree, it seemed half an hour too long. Still a cracking series though. I thought the solution to the murder was ok but they could have wrapped it up much tighter...I had Guy Pearce down for it all along but not even close! 😆
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha I never had him down or the eventual killer (no plot spoilers here 👀) at any point but I guess watching the clues unfold in the final episode it made sense, it still did seem a bit of a stretch though and just one too many twist for me. Even how she eventually found out the killers identity was a bit naff, I mean really? 😂


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 2, 2021)

Had to very quickly ignore last few posts on this thread as we are still watching Mare of Easttown...🤫


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 2, 2021)

Really enjoyed Mare of Eastown and thought the ending was pretty good - and unexpected. Mare is like another TV Mer (Meredith Grey) - tragedy follows her every step!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 2, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Really enjoyed Mare of Eastown and thought the ending was pretty good - and unexpected. Mare is like another TV Mer (Meredith Grey) - tragedy follows her every step!
		
Click to expand...

We did too. Having just finished The Frozen Dead a day before, which had a really pants ending, we thought Mare had a good, fitting ending.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 4, 2021)

Starstruck on iplayer...really enjoyed it.


----------



## RichA (Jun 4, 2021)

I implore you to put your preconceptions aside and watch The Masked Dancer. Final tomorrow night.
The most we've smiled in months.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 4, 2021)

Last night we watched, "Lion" on Amazon Prime.
No sex, no violence, just a very uplifting story about a 5year old Indian boy who gets lost and embarks on a train journey..........
Well worth a watch!


----------



## Piece (Jun 7, 2021)

Ragnarok, Series 2.

Dull, slow but engaging at the same time. Bring on series 3....


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 7, 2021)

RichA said:



			I implore you to put your preconceptions aside and watch The Masked Dancer. Final tomorrow night.
The most we've smiled in months.
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed the Masked Singer, but this I cannot see the point of. At least when they're singing you can hazard a guess based on the voice. How the heck are you meant to know what a random celebrity's dance moves are like??


----------



## RichA (Jun 7, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I enjoyed the Masked Singer, but this I cannot see the point of. At least when they're signing you can hazard a guess based on the voice. How the heck are you meant to know what a random celebrity's dance moves are like??
		
Click to expand...

I'm not convinced there was a point other than light entertainment.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 7, 2021)

Piece said:



			Ragnarok, Series 2.

Dull, slow but engaging at the same time. Bring on series 3....
		
Click to expand...

It is a bit slow and the acting seems pretty wooden (but that might be the dubbing) but it is strangely engrossing. We can’t get enough of it! 😁


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 7, 2021)

on Series 8 of Spiral now - which is on BBC iPlayer - and it has been excellent. Not sure there are any more planned but i will miss it

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0477507/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_5


----------



## GB72 (Jun 7, 2021)

Intergalatic, pretty awful trying to riff on Blake's 7 without any of the appealing factors

Sweet Tooth, actually this is promising, sort of a post apocalyptic, sci fi,  fairy tale (OK the plague that wipes out most of humanity is a bit close to home). Seriously toned down from the original comics to something more family friendly but still enjoyable despite the deviations from the source material.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 7, 2021)

Time on BBC, Sean Bean and Stephen Graham are both superb.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 7, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			Time on BBC, Sean Bean and Stephen Graham are both superb.
		
Click to expand...

Watched episode 1 last night and it was very good. Cannot imagine the fear of prison for the first time but they portrayed that really well.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 7, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Watched episode 1 last night and it was very good. Cannot imagine the fear of prison for the first time but they portrayed that really well.
		
Click to expand...

One of my biggest fears is somehow ending up in prison, I think I'd be exactly as he was. 

The whole series is on iplayer too if you didn't know.


----------



## Tongo (Jun 7, 2021)

Started watching Gregg Wallace's Weekend Breaks on My5. Really interesting thus far as he visits some of the main European cities but ventures away from the tourist hotspots. The episode on Venice was particularly good.


----------



## arnieboy (Jun 7, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Started watching Gregg Wallace's Weekend Breaks on My5. Really interesting thus far as he visits some of the main European cities but ventures away from the tourist hotspots. The episode on Venice was particularly good.
		
Click to expand...

It's just a pity that he shouts and gawps so much, spoils it a bit.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 7, 2021)

Just watching Motherland before Inside Number 9 comes on, christ it's awful, so tedious and the gags are far too drawn out.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 7, 2021)

In Plain Site on STV a rerun of the 1955 serial killer Peter Manual story.
I remember it as a 9 year old kid when it was actually happening in my area, we were all terrified.

Really weird  thing,  years later my wife's uncle bought the house the Smart family were murdered in, his name was Watt.
The same name as another family Peter Manual murdered


----------



## Fromtherough (Jun 7, 2021)

Started watching Entourage last week having totally missed it originally. Enjoying so far, Johnny Drama is quickly becoming one of my favourite characters across all genres.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 7, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			Started watching Entourage last week having totally missed it originally. Enjoying so far, Johnny Drama is quickly becoming one of my favourite characters across all genres.
		
Click to expand...

love Entourage!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 8, 2021)

Finished _Mare of Easttown _last night.  We enjoyed it very much and Kate Winslett is superb.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 8, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Just watching Motherland before Inside Number 9 comes on, christ it's awful, so tedious and the gags are far too drawn out.
		
Click to expand...

It's an acquired taste, and i've only started watching it because it's on before Inside No 9 and there is nothing much else on in that time slot, but I have to say I'm enjoying it. Doesn't hold a candle to Inside No 9 though, which is the best programme on tv imo. Another top class episode last night.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 8, 2021)

I quite enjoy _Motherland_ but my Mrs has no time for it at all.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 8, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I quite enjoy _Motherland_ but my Mrs has no time for it at all.
		
Click to expand...

I've seen it before but i didn't realise the name of it, then I've been reading recently how it's supposed to be one of the best shows on TV (probably on the biased BBC website) and then the penny dropped last night 😬


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 8, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I quite enjoy _Motherland_ but my Mrs has no time for it at all.
		
Click to expand...




Beezerk said:



			I've seen it before but i didn't realise the name of it, then I've been reading recently how it's supposed to be one of the best shows on TV (probably on the biased BBC website) and then the penny dropped last night 😬
		
Click to expand...

It is from that genre of awkward comedy. It can make you laugh or it can make you feel uncomfortable. It falls into the latter camp for me so I never made it past the first 20 minutes. It seems to be a popular style of comedy right now.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 8, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I've seen it before but i didn't realise the name of it, then I've been reading recently how it's supposed to be one of the best shows on TV (probably on the biased BBC website) and then the penny dropped last night 😬
		
Click to expand...

‘biased BBC website...’ ? Pleeeaze...You mean a supplier talking up its product?  Well what TV channel wouldn’t and so what I’d expect them to do...unless you’re Ratners I guess.😻


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 8, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			‘biased BBC website...’ ? Pleeeaze...You mean a supplier talking up its product?  Well what TV channel wouldn’t and so what I’d expect them to do...unless you’re Ratners I guess.😻
		
Click to expand...

I don't pay my TV licence for them to talk guff about all their naff programs, I pay it to get quality TV, radio and unbiased views on everything.


----------



## Ser Shankalot (Jun 9, 2021)

Finished Mare of Easttown.
One or two logical flaws and story holes, but otherwise superb.

Lockdown itself might have sucked, but lockdown TV has been outstanding. The Mandalorian, Wandavision, Mare....


----------



## GB72 (Jun 9, 2021)

5 Episodes in to Sweet Tooth on Netflix and I am thoroughly enjoying it. It is nice that it has turned away from some of the particularly grim and nasty aspects of the original story and kept it a bit lighter. I would certainly recommend.


----------



## RichA (Jun 9, 2021)

GB72 said:



			5 Episodes in to Sweet Tooth on Netflix and I am thoroughly enjoying it. It is nice that it has turned away from some of the particularly grim and nasty aspects of the original story and kept it a bit lighter. I would certainly recommend.
		
Click to expand...

That's good to hear - it's next on our list.
We've just started on Umbrella Academy. After wasting about 100 hours of my life watching Lost, I was a bit wary of the fact that it was feeling similar - watch 40 minutes of drama and feel like there was only a couple of minutes of actual plot. Halfway through episode 3 last night and it kicked off. Hopefully, it'll maintain the pace.


----------



## MarkT (Jun 9, 2021)

This may well have popped up before so apologies but does anyone follow This Is Us? I've watched over 100 episodes over various lockdowns and had a gentle sob in at least half of them..


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 9, 2021)

Watched 2 episodes of The Nevers last night, seems ok to fill a gap, also because of mentions on this thread we are watching Detectorists (no “The” that’s why I couldn’t find it at first in iPlayer!) and Fleabag, both brilliant and I have to resist the urge to binge through them, limiting ourselves to 1 or 2 a night!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 9, 2021)

MarkT said:



			This may well have popped up before so apologies but does anyone follow This Is Us? I've watched over 100 episodes over various lockdowns and had a gentle sob in at least half of them..
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Some of the best TV ever for me!


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 9, 2021)

watched Jimmy McGovern's 3-part prison drama Time last night, with superb performances from Sean Bean and Stephen Graham. Nothing sentimental, rushed or exagerated just honest and realistic issues and situations that can affect normal people if they are unlucky or make bad choices.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 9, 2021)

On Becoming A God in Central Florida. 

Comedy drama about a pyramid selling company, promising  start


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 9, 2021)

Just finished Detectorists, feel a little sad like I've said goodbye to an old friend. 
I'm trying to think, is there a better theme tune to a series ever?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 9, 2021)

We have found our new when nothing else is on program to fill time

Always sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## Piece (Jun 10, 2021)

Piece said:



			I’m going to watch all of Greys Anatomy, all 15 series 🤓😆
		
Click to expand...

I'm half way through Series 7...must have watched over 100 episodes now!


----------



## Patster1969 (Jun 10, 2021)

Piece said:



			I'm half way through Series 7...must have watched over 100 episodes now!
		
Click to expand...

Have watched this from the beginning and every year, when they release a new series, I say to myself "not sure if I can be bothered" and every year, it draws me in


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 10, 2021)

Just finished Lucifer - good watch to be fair!

Now on the hunt for something new... but thats not an easy task for me and the Wife!!


----------



## MGFore (Jun 10, 2021)

Time.

Decent.  Think it could easily go on for another season, albeit was only a 3 episoder.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 10, 2021)

First episode of Loki. Seems promising so far, more build up and exposition in the first episode in contrast to Falcon and Winter Soldier which hit the ground running with a big action set piece


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 10, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Just finished Lucifer - good watch to be fair!

Now on the hunt for something new... but thats not an easy task for me and the Wife!!
		
Click to expand...

Finished it yesterday. A couple of odd episodes that were perhaps unnecessary in season 5 but ended well. Season 6 is due this year, so not too long to wait for the end.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 11, 2021)

Time, watched it in one sitting, very good drama.
they need more like this to justify the fee, imo.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 11, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Finished it yesterday. A couple of odd episodes that were perhaps unnecessary in season 5 but ended well. Season 6 is due this year, so not too long to wait for the end.
		
Click to expand...

Classic American musical episode was hard to watch!!


----------



## Rooter (Jun 11, 2021)

Just finished Mare of Easttown, was pretty good. 7.5/10.

Not sure what mrs R has lined up, probably love island!!


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 11, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			watched Jimmy McGovern's 3-part prison drama Time last night, with superb performances from Sean Bean and Stephen Graham. Nothing sentimental, rushed or exagerated just honest and realistic issues and situations that can affect normal people if they are unlucky or make bad choices.
		
Click to expand...

Really enjoyed the first one.  Just watched 'In plain sight' which I thought was OK.


----------



## larmen (Jun 13, 2021)

GB72 said:



			First episode of Loki. Seems promising so far, more build up and exposition in the first episode in contrast to Falcon and Winter Soldier which hit the ground running with a big action set piece
		
Click to expand...

The Falcon start was like the beginning of a Bond movie in XXL.

Not sure yet what to think about Loki. But it’s an ‘easier’ entry than WandaVision so far.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 14, 2021)

Breeders - just finished the 2nd series. Very funny and also very poignant - especially the final couple of episodes.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 14, 2021)

Ginny & Georgia, excellent Netflix American mother and daughter story , worth a watch


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 15, 2021)

Finished S2 of westworld last night and I'm so confused I don't think I'll bother with s3.
If some kind soul has watched and could explain it to be I'd be eternally grateful.

I think the script writers must have been in lsd or some other mind bending drugs.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 15, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Breeders - just finished the 2nd series. Very funny and also very poignant - especially the final couple of episodes.
		
Click to expand...

Tried the first one and not overly impressed; the gratuitous swearing is off-putting (and I love Billy Connolly, so no issue with swearing _per se_) and it feels like one of those where all the best gags are in the trailers & the rest is filler.  we will see (or maybe we won't... )


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 15, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Finished S2 of westworld last night and I'm so confused I don't think I'll bother with s3.
If some kind soul has watched and could explain it to be I'd be eternally grateful.

I think the script writers must have been in lsd or some other mind bending drugs.
		
Click to expand...

Series 3 was an absolute bag of rubbish so don't bother with that. Sadly it disappeared up itself, even further than it did in s2. 

Best not to look too deeply into the sub plots. I just enjoyed the different worlds in series 2, samurai world was my favourite.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 15, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Tried the first one and not overly impressed; the gratuitous swearing is off-putting (and I love Billy Connolly, so no issue with swearing _per se_) and it feels like one of those where all the best gags are in the trailers & the rest is filler.  we will see (or maybe we won't... )
		
Click to expand...

There is a lot of swearing but I think it's to set the characters personalities (especially the father). It's one of those "comedies" where it's not always funny but sometimes moving and/or slightly disturbing! I've really enjoyed them - enough that when I miss a single line I rewind!


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Series 3 was an absolute bag of rubbish so don't bother with that. Sadly it disappeared up itself, even further than it did in s2.

Best not to look too deeply into the sub plots. I just enjoyed the different worlds in series 2, samurai world was my favourite.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks LT, I'll definitely give it a miss, will have a look on Netflix for something new.
After mare of East town and time it will need to be good.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 15, 2021)

@spongebob59 the Delores character just spouted ridiculous philosophy in s3, everything became confused, convoluted and very dull. They left the park and it lost it's way horribly. A real shame as I thought series 1 was superb. 

I think all of us are constantly on the look out for the next series to watch.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



@spongebob59 the Delores character just spouted ridiculous philosophy in s3, everything became confused, convoluted and very dull. They left the park and it lost it's way horribly. A real shame as I thought series 1 was superb.

I think all of us are constantly on the look out for the next series to watch.
		
Click to expand...

Thought she got killed. I lost track of who was TBH as they kept coming back 😂

Bosch starts next week 👍


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 15, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Thought she got killed. I lost track of who was TBH as they kept coming back 😂

Bosch starts next week 👍
		
Click to expand...

She was, then she got uploaded again 🙄. 

Bosch any good? I haven't seen that.


----------



## Ethan (Jun 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Series 3 was an absolute bag of rubbish so don't bother with that. Sadly it disappeared up itself, even further than it did in s2.

Best not to look too deeply into the sub plots. I just enjoyed the different worlds in series 2, samurai world was my favourite.
		
Click to expand...

Watched S1 of Westworld and gave up. I don't mind the violence or language, but like many other shows, it lost something by being turned up to 11 so much. It could have been more menacing and unsettling if it played it down a bit.


----------



## chellie (Jun 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			She was, then she got uploaded again 🙄.

Bosch any good? I haven't seen that.
		
Click to expand...

Bosch deffo worth a watch


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 15, 2021)

Bosch is excellent, especially the cheesy jazz 👍


----------



## Ethan (Jun 15, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Bosch is excellent, especially the cheesy jazz 👍
		
Click to expand...

Bosch is much better than you would expect. Looks rather cliched, but the characters are better than usual and the plot lines are very good. I don't think the jazz is that cheesy!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			She was, then she got uploaded again 🙄.

Bosch any good? I haven't seen that.
		
Click to expand...

 Bosch is excellent, looking forward to next week.


----------



## Ethan (Jun 15, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Bosch is excellent, looking forward to next week.
		
Click to expand...

New series? Hell, yes (if so).

Currently watching The Expanse on Amazon. Starts off a bit slow, but really good now.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 15, 2021)

Finished series 8 of Spiral. Very good. Hope they continue


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 15, 2021)

Couple of episodes of bad blood on Netflix, not too  bad 👍


----------



## Ethan (Jun 15, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Couple of episodes of bad blood on Netflix, not too  bad 👍
		
Click to expand...

A lot depends on whether you like Kim Coates, the lead character. I do, so enjoyed the two seasons. 

If you like him, check out Sons Of Anarchy. That is a great show.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 15, 2021)

Ethan said:



			A lot depends on whether you like Kim Coates, the lead character. I do, so enjoyed the two seasons.

If you like him, check out Sons Of Anarchy. That is a great show.
		
Click to expand...

It's on my list, there's a lot of seasons ??


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 15, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			It's on my list, there's a lot of seasons ??
		
Click to expand...

Sons of Anarchy is excellent - one of the best series ever. 7 series. And you can add The Shield to your list, devised by the same Kurt Sutter and equally as good


----------



## Ethan (Jun 15, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			It's on my list, there's a lot of seasons ??
		
Click to expand...

You'll binge watch a lot of it.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 15, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Sons of Anarchy is excellent - one of the best series ever. 7 series. And you can add The Shield to your list, devised by the same Kurt Sutter and equally as good
		
Click to expand...

The Shield is one of my all time favourites and one if the most satisfying endings to a show in ages with a great last series


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 15, 2021)

Just finished season 3 of Unforgotten. One of the few things the wife has enjoyed too.


----------



## larmen (Jun 16, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Bosch is excellent, looking forward to next week.
		
Click to expand...

Didn’t realise it’s coming back, only caught up a month ago.
Do we know which books they are using?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 16, 2021)

Ethan said:



			New series? Hell, yes (if so).
		
Click to expand...






Just watched that trailer, gave me chills. Forgot how cool J Edgar is in it.

https://www.radiotimes.com/tv/drama/bosch-season-7-release-date-amazon/

*Bosch season 7 release date*

Bosch season seven will be released on *Friday 25th June 2021*, with all eight episodes available immediately on Amazon Prime Video.



larmen said:



			Didn’t realise it’s coming back, only caught up a month ago.
Do we know which books they are using?
		
Click to expand...

*What will happen in Bosch season 7?*
Bosch is based on the series of novels by Michael Connelly, which he has been writing since 1992 (and which number more than 20). Season seven is adapted from Connelly’s 2014 novel The Burning Room, which was inspired by a real arson case.




*Is this the last season of Bosch?*
Yes! This will be the final season of Bosch, with the drama coming to an end after seven seasons.

However, it’s not actually the end of the story as a whole – because a spin-off has already been confirmed. The drama will be made by IMDb TV, “Amazon’s premium free streaming service,” who “will begin production on the new Bosch spin-off series later this year” (2021). The IMDb spin-off is does not yet have a title, but we do know that it will star Titus Welliver, Mimi Rogers and Madison Lintz.”

And Welliver told EW how he views this “spin-off”, which starts filming in mid-June: “I shudder to call it a spin-off because it’s really not; it’s just the continuing saga of Harry Bosch. He’s in a different place, but it’s a continuation… A lot is revealed toward the end of this final season of Bosch — I do air quotes on that, ‘final season’ — which lays the foundation for where we will find these three characters as we open the new show.”


----------



## larmen (Jun 16, 2021)

Considering that a lot of movie stars do streaming now maybe the spin off could be about Michael Haller (McConnerghy, Lincoln Lawyer)? There are some good books with both of them.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 16, 2021)

larmen said:



			Considering that a lot of movie stars do streaming now maybe the spin off could be about Michael Haller (McConnerghy, Lincoln Lawyer)? There are some good books with both of them.
		
Click to expand...

Matt McConaughey's lincoln Lawyer and Bosch in the same show would be pretty damned good methinks. Reading between the lines on what's been said, I'm wondering if he's out of the police and working independently, maybe as a P.I.


----------



## larmen (Jun 16, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



Matt McConaughey's lincoln Lawyer and Bosch in the same show would be pretty damned good methinks. Reading between the lines on what's been said, I'm wondering if he's out of the police and working independently, maybe as a P.I.

Click to expand...

He did PI for Haller when he was suspended and his usual guy had a motorcycle accident and all the police force hated him for that. Can’t remember which book(s?) that was.


----------



## Whereditgo (Jun 16, 2021)

larmen said:



			He did PI for Haller when he was suspended and his usual guy had a motorcycle accident and all the police force hated him for that. Can’t remember which book(s?) that was.
		
Click to expand...

Weren't Haller and Bosch half brothers? They interacted more in the later books.


----------



## Piece (Jun 16, 2021)

The wife is watching something bizarre on Netflix. Half boy half deer show called SweetTooth….?


----------



## larmen (Jun 16, 2021)

Whereditgo said:



			Weren't Haller and Bosch half brothers? They interacted more in the later books.
		
Click to expand...

Same father, Halley senior. Bosch’s mother was an affair. I think they found out in the book where he solved her murder?


----------



## GB72 (Jun 16, 2021)

Piece said:



			The wife is watching something bizarre on Netflix. Half boy half deer show called SweetTooth….?
		
Click to expand...

I really enjoyed it, sort of a sci fi, post apocalyptic fairy tale. Wife liked it too


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 16, 2021)

The final of The Great British Sewing Bee. Weirdly fascinating and learning new terms like "stitch in the ditch" and "bound buttonholes" and more besides.

I seem to love programmes that involve skill sets I don't possess!


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 17, 2021)

Just finished Queens Gambit, absolutely top notch stuff, I never realised chess could be so exciting 😯😅


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 21, 2021)

Finished Time last night,thought it was decent.


----------



## Beedee (Jun 21, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			The final of The Great British Sewing Bee. Weirdly fascinating and learning new terms like "stitch in the ditch" and "bound buttonholes" and more besides.

I seem to love programmes that involve skill sets I don't possess!
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean.  I've enjoyed baking, sewing and pottery, and am rubbish at all of them.

Definitely a fan of the "nice people doing nice things" school of reality competitions over the "back-biting, everyone's a prat" style, or the "I've a tiny fraction of talent but it was my grandmother's final wish to see me on TV" style.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 21, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I seem to love programmes that involve skill sets I don't possess!
		
Click to expand...

That's why I like watching golf!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 21, 2021)

Beedee said:



			I know what you mean.  I've enjoyed baking, sewing and pottery, and am rubbish at all of them.

Definitely a fan of the "nice people doing nice things" school of reality competitions over the "back-biting, everyone's a prat" style, or the "I've a tiny fraction of talent but it was my grandmother's final wish to see me on TV" style.
		
Click to expand...

100%. Help each other rather than stab each other in the back.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 21, 2021)

Rick & Morty is back! Half way through and it's already amazing.

Don't worry if you missed it, get it on +1 at 11. 👌🏻


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 21, 2021)

Almost finished Sweet Tooth, it's pretty good, gets a little bit childish after episode 4 but still worth a watch.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 22, 2021)

Katla, on Netflix. 






A new drama from Iceland set around a woman walking out of a volcano covered in ash. Two episodes in and good so far, getting more interesting. A fair few familiar faces if you've previously seen Trapped or Valhalla Murders


----------



## Rooter (Jun 22, 2021)

Clarksons Farm on amazon prime. I love it!!

You have to like Clarkson i think, but watching it actually shows a very different side to him!! We are loving it and hope they commission season 2.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 22, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Clarksons Farm on amazon prime. I love it!!

You have to like Clarkson i think, but watching it actually shows a very different side to him!! We are loving it and hope they commission season 2.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reminder. Saw clips on Goggle Box and looked good fun!


----------



## chellie (Jun 22, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Clarksons Farm on amazon prime. I love it!!

You have to like Clarkson i think, but watching it actually shows a very different side to him!! We are loving it and hope they commission season 2.
		
Click to expand...

I can't stand Top Gear so wasn't sure whether to watch it. Yes, parts of it are stage managed but it is very good.

I hope that it will make people think about buying cheap imported food but sadly doubt it will. Chicken brought across from Thailand is a whole different thread...


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 22, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Clarksons Farm on amazon prime. I love it!!

You have to like Clarkson i think, but watching it actually shows a very different side to him!! We are loving it and hope they commission season 2.
		
Click to expand...

Coming from a farming background it's hilarious


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 25, 2021)

Cheesy jazz binge watch 😁


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 25, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Rick & Morty is back! Half way through and it's already amazing.

Don't worry if you missed it, get it on +1 at 11. 👌🏻
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 26, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Finished Time last night,thought it was decent.
		
Click to expand...

It was great drama, and I enjoyed it. The scenes at the end where he finally got to talk to the victim's wife made me think a lot.
There were some irritating inaccuracies. Such a prisoner would be likely to be Cat C after some assessment and not spend his entire sentence surrounded by Cat A prisoners. His willingness to help other prisoners with their literacy would likely result in him doing that fulltime directed by employed professional education staff (that was me for 12 years) and earn him top level privileges. But that would have been boring drama for me. The chaplain would not have been able to decide to assist him to communicate with family on the outside, but would have been up to the governor to approve on compassionate grounds. Assisting with communication is instant dismissal. None of that stopped me from enjoying a really good drama. The actors portraying all the other Cat A prisoners did a really good job, in my view, especially the young violent bully.

Hope you all guessed why prisoners are required to adopt a squat position during a strip search. Phones or penknives. It really does happen!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 26, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			It was great drama, and I enjoyed it. The scenes at the end where he finally got to talk to the victim's wife made me think a lot.
There were some irritating inaccuracies. Such a prisoner would be likely to be Cat C after some assessment and not spend his entire sentence surrounded by Cat A prisoners. His willingness to help other prisoners with their literacy would likely result in him doing that fulltime directed by employed professional education staff (that was me for 12 years) and earn him top level privileges. But that would have been boring drama for me. The chaplain would not have been able to decide to assist him to communicate with family on the outside, but would have been up to the governor to approve on compassionate grounds. Assisting with communication is instant dismissal. None of that stopped me from enjoying a really good drama. The actors portraying all the other Cat A prisoners did a really good job, in my view, especially the young violent bully.

Hope you all guessed why prisoners are required to adopt a squat position during a strip search. Phones or penknives. It really does happen!
		
Click to expand...

I thought Sean Bean was a bit meh in it tbh.
Stephen Graham was as good as ever.
Did we find out why his son was in prison?


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 28, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Cheesy jazz binge watch 😁
		
Click to expand...

Finished the last series of Bosch last night, excellent once again, looking forward to the spin off series once they make it.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 28, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			I thought Sean Bean was a bit meh in it tbh.
Stephen Graham was as good as ever.
Did we find out why his son was in prison?
		
Click to expand...

I think that was the guy's character though, so you could argue that Bean could have 'overacted' it, but didn't and portrayed an average middle-aged man with no criminal background, being thrown into the lion's den quite well! Well, that was my take anyway.

Love SG, will watch most things he is in,

And no, I don't think we did find out, I reckon with how it ended, we could have a season two though with SG as the main character? and follow Bean's new life??


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 28, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I think that was the guy's character though, so you could argue that Bean could have 'overacted' it, but didn't and portrayed an average middle-aged man with no criminal background, being thrown into the lion's den quite well! Well, that was my take anyway.

Love SG, will watch most things he is in,

And no, I don't think we did find out, I reckon with how it ended, we could have a season two though with SG as the main character? and follow Bean's new life??
		
Click to expand...

The follow-up story for me would be the woman coping with a husband and a son in prison. And Bean's character's attempt to be involved with steering youths away from criminality and the frustration with the lack of funding and organisation for this.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 28, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I think that was the guy's character though, so you could argue that Bean could have 'overacted' it, but didn't and portrayed an average middle-aged man with no criminal background, being thrown into the lion's den quite well! Well, that was my take anyway.

Love SG, will watch most things he is in,

And no, I don't think we did find out, I reckon with how it ended, we could have a season two though with SG as the main character? and follow Bean's new life??
		
Click to expand...

The scouser that was bullying him was basically Jamie Carragher 😂


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 28, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			The scouser that was bullying him was basically Jamie Carragher 😂
		
Click to expand...

Minus the spittle in the corners of his mouth (or through a car window if the mood takes)!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 28, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Finished the last series of Bosch last night, excellent once again, looking forward to the spin off series once they make it.
		
Click to expand...

On episode 4, same high standard


----------



## Ethan (Jun 30, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			On episode 4, same high standard
		
Click to expand...

Bosch is great. I think the actress who plays his daughter is good, and a critical foil for Harry. She also appeared in The Walking Dead, as Melissa's daughter.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 30, 2021)

Struggling to find something to watch so we started Ozark, first episode...very good opening.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 30, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Struggling to find something to watch so we started Ozark, first episode...very good opening.
		
Click to expand...

Well worth watching, also try Good Girls on Netflix, the wife will like it.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 1, 2021)

statred watching Clarkson's Farm on Amazon last night - brilliant. Will binge over coming days while also finishing The Missing on iPlayer


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 1, 2021)

Following recent recommendations on here we have started watching Bosch. Quality tv so far. If it keeps this up I will be very happy.


----------



## HowlingGale (Jul 1, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Following recent recommendations on here we have started watching Bosch. Quality tv so far. If it keeps this up I will be very happy.
		
Click to expand...

It does. Great series.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 1, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Following recent recommendations on here we have started watching Bosch. Quality tv so far. If it keeps this up I will be very happy.
		
Click to expand...

Just finished season 7, it's top dollar. Easy to binge too, at 45 mins an episode, get through a season in three/ four nights


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 1, 2021)

Some ideas here, I've watched most though 😥


https://www.tvguide.com/amp/news/shows-like-bosch-to-watch-season-7-netflix-amazon/


----------



## Ethan (Jul 1, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Some ideas here, I've watched most though 😥


https://www.tvguide.com/amp/news/shows-like-bosch-to-watch-season-7-netflix-amazon/

Click to expand...

Mmm, not sure about some of those.

The Wire is brilliant, well worth watching, but I found Ray Donovan a bit too downbeat, and Line of Duty is good but rather frenetic plot. Bosch has a slower pace but still a lot of intensity, quite hard to pull off. 

As strange as it might seen, I think Dexter is a good option. The basic plot idea is slightly preposterous, but the characters are great and there are lots of interesting turns in the story.

For a very different option, Banshee has a laughable plot, ridiculous characters and gratuitous sex and violence all over the place, yet adds up to a good watch. 

Justified is pretty good, about a US Marshal who kills a suspect and is sent back to his old redneck home area as a sort of penance. Some great characters, including Walton Goggins from The Shield.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 1, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Mmm, not sure about some of those.

The Wire is brilliant, well worth watching, but I found Ray Donovan a bit too downbeat, and Line of Duty is good but rather frenetic plot. Bosch has a slower pace but still a lot of intensity, quite hard to pull off.

As strange as it might seen, I think Dexter is a good option. The basic plot idea is slightly preposterous, but the characters are great and there are lots of interesting turns in the story.

For a very different option, Banshee has a laughable plot, ridiculous characters and gratuitous sex and violence all over the place, yet adds up to a good watch.

Justified is pretty good, about a US Marshal who kills a suspect and is sent back to his old redneck home area as a sort of penance. Some great characters, including Walton Goggins from The Shield.
		
Click to expand...

still need to watch the wire and Banshee

Ray Donovan and Justified are absolutely brilliant as is The Shield


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 1, 2021)

Extraordinary Twins on STV, amazing stories of separating joined twins..


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 1, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			still need to watch the wire and Banshee

Ray Donovan and Justified are absolutely brilliant as is The Shield
		
Click to expand...

The wire is a solid 10/10.


----------



## D-S (Jul 1, 2021)

As they said at the time, “there are two types of people, those who think The Wire is the best TV series ever made and those who haven’t watched it yet”.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 1, 2021)

Goliath is well worth a.watch too.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 1, 2021)

We just finished Schitts Creek, and it was so so good. 100% one of the best programs I've ever watched. Every character is superb. Commence the struggle to find a new program to replace it with.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 2, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			still need to watch the wire and Banshee

Ray Donovan and Justified are absolutely brilliant as is The Shield
		
Click to expand...

another vote for Justified, top of the list for me, was actually thinking about starting it again Wednesday evening (for the 4th time). 

Banshee was enjoyable hokum. 

Still not seen the last season of Ray Donovan, just gave up on it. No real interest to go back to it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 2, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			We just finished Schitts Creek, and it was so so good. 100% one of the best programs I've ever watched. Every character is superb. Commence the struggle to find a new program to replace it with.
		
Click to expand...

Dead to me (Netflix) 👍🏻


----------



## Fromtherough (Jul 2, 2021)

Eastbound and Down. Never heard of it but stumbled upon it when trying to fit the void left by Entourage. The first season was good. Daft, but funny.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 2, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			another vote for Justified, top of the list for me, was actually thinking about starting it again Wednesday evening (for the 4th time).

Banshee was enjoyable hokum.

Still not seen the last season of Ray Donovan, just gave up on it. No real interest to go back to it.
		
Click to expand...

Where did you find Justified? What platform?


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 2, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			We just finished Schitts Creek, and it was so so good. 100% one of the best programs I've ever watched. Every character is superb. Commence the struggle to find a new program to replace it with.
		
Click to expand...

The Good Place is a good 22 minute watch.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 2, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Where did you find Justified? What platform?
		
Click to expand...

Prime


----------



## Ethan (Jul 2, 2021)

For a different pace, Mindhunter, on Netflix, is absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 2, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			Eastbound and Down. Never heard of it but stumbled upon it when trying to fit the void left by Entourage. The first season was good. Daft, but funny.
		
Click to expand...

When you've finished watching you HAVE to check out the 'bloopers' on YouTube. Funniest blooper reel I've ever seen.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 2, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Where did you find Justified? What platform?
		
Click to expand...

It's on Prime. I posted an old clip from the first episode here, every time I see it, it just draws me straight in.

https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/tv-series-what-are-you-watching.87576/post-2148181

In fact, I'm ready for episode one again tonight now


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 2, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			We just finished Schitts Creek, and it was so so good. 100% one of the best programs I've ever watched. Every character is superb. Commence the struggle to find a new program to replace it with.
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen Community on Netflix? Well worth it


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 2, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Have you seen Community on Netflix? Well worth it
		
Click to expand...

https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/tv-series-what-are-you-watching.87576/page-267#post-2357317  Haha


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 2, 2021)

Orikoru said:



https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/tv-series-what-are-you-watching.87576/page-267#post-2357317  Haha
		
Click to expand...

It was over a month ago, I can't remember that far back . At least I'm consistent


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 2, 2021)

Rake, on Netflix. Aussie comedy drama about a boozed up womanising druggy barrister. The episode with Sam Neill and the family dog was very funny. Enjoying it.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 3, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Rake, on Netflix. Aussie comedy drama about a boozed up womanising druggy barrister. The episode with Sam Neill and the family dog was very funny. Enjoying it.
		
Click to expand...

one of my best finds ever - absolutely loved it


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 3, 2021)

Zoo.
We are a bit late to the party but very watchable.
C'mon the rats. 

Clarkson's Farm ?
Is it any good.
Can't stand the pratt, but I have been told it is a good watch.


----------



## rulefan (Jul 4, 2021)

Yesterday - - a must for Beatles fans


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 5, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Clarkson's Farm ?
Is it any good.
Can't stand the pratt, but I have been told it is a good watch.
		
Click to expand...

My son powered through and really enjoyed it. I caught a couple of episodes and also found it very good. Amongst the Clarkson 'isms are some genuinely interesting points, experiences and characters. Give it a go.


----------



## Piece (Jul 6, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Mmm, not sure about some of those.

The Wire is brilliant, well worth watching, but I found Ray Donovan a bit too downbeat, and Line of Duty is good but rather frenetic plot. Bosch has a slower pace but still a lot of intensity, quite hard to pull off.

As strange as it might seen, I think Dexter is a good option. The basic plot idea is slightly preposterous, but the characters are great and there are lots of interesting turns in the story.

*For a very different option, Banshee has a laughable plot, ridiculous characters and gratuitous sex and violence all over the place, yet adds up to a good watch.*

Justified is pretty good, about a US Marshal who kills a suspect and is sent back to his old redneck home area as a sort of penance. Some great characters, including Walton Goggins from The Shield.
		
Click to expand...

Yup. The first series was bizarre. Once you get through that, the other series are excellent.


----------



## Piece (Jul 6, 2021)

Clarkson's Farm. It's light hearted fun.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 6, 2021)

Ethan said:



			A lot depends on whether you like Kim Coates, the lead character. I do, so enjoyed the two seasons.

If you like him, check out Sons Of Anarchy. That is a great show.
		
Click to expand...

Just finished S2, even Bosch made an appearance, those irish accents


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 6, 2021)

We watched the first series of Cuckoo, starring Greg Davies and Andy Samberg. It was really funny, but Samberg isn't in the rest of the series, it seems that he was replaced by the wolf feller from Twilight for some reason, so I can't imagine series 2 is going to be as good.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 6, 2021)

Piece said:



			Clarkson's Farm. It's light hearted fun.
		
Click to expand...

Great show!


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 6, 2021)

Just cant get in to this years Love Island yet... boring so far!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 6, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Just cant get in to this years Love Island yet... boring so far!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly like every previous series then presumably.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Exactly like every previous series then presumably. 

Click to expand...

Not at all! 

Dont knock it till you try it!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 6, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Not at all!

Dont knock it till you try it!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, there is no way I can get my head around "lets get some young people with no brains on an island and see if they shag" being prime TV.


----------



## Ethan (Jul 6, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Just finished S2, even Bosch made an appearance, those irish accents  

Click to expand...

SOA is a great show too. However, Titus Welliver's Irish accents was terrible, and some of the scenes in "Belfast" appeared to be in places with American electrical sockets.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Sorry, there is no way I can get my head around "lets get some young people with no brains on an island and see if they shag" being prime TV. 

Click to expand...

I was like you once.... then I watched it


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 6, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			I was like you once.... then I watched it 

Click to expand...

It reminds me of a Louis CK joke, where he said he went to Chinatown and they were selling duck vaginas as a delicacy. He said he didn't want to eat one, purely because even if they taste amazing, he wouldn't want to find out that his favourite food is duck vagina and have to live with that knowledge. I think the same sort of thing applies here.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			It reminds me of a Louis CK joke, where he said he went to Chinatown and they were selling duck vaginas as a delicacy. He said he didn't want to eat one, purely because even if they taste amazing, he wouldn't want to find out that his favourite food is duck vagina and have to live with that knowledge. I think the same sort of thing applies here.
		
Click to expand...

You're missing out


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 6, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Just cant get in to this years Love Island yet... boring so far!
		
Click to expand...

Brad, all brawn no brain, is from the town where I work, goes to the gym directly opposite where I work. The daughter of one of our workers was at school with him. The town is very insular, a lot of born and bred and never left the boundaries. I believe this is showing pretty clearly . Anyway, initial excitement about his appearance has now died down, the oldies have stopped watching and it's back to the usual demographic (a very valuable one too). It's not for me but it is easy to avoid.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 6, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Brad, all brawn no brain, is from the town where I work, goes to the gym directly opposite where I work. The daughter of one of our workers was at school with him. The town is very insular, a lot of born and bred and never left the boundaries. I believe this is showing pretty clearly . Anyway, initial excitement about his appearance has now died down, the oldies have stopped watching and it's back to the usual demographic (a very valuable one too). It's not for me but it is easy to avoid.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I wont lie - he's pretty boring! Gagging to stay in the villa, as is everyone else - but this year just feels way less interesting.


----------



## larmen (Jul 6, 2021)

Binge watched the last series of Bosch in a single sitting. The cliff hangers at each episode just didn’t let me stop at that point.

Waiting for the spin off to start now.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 6, 2021)

Ethan said:



			SOA is a great show too. However, Titus Welliver's Irish accents was terrible, and some of the scenes in "Belfast" appeared to be in places with American electrical sockets.
		
Click to expand...

Ray Donovan's wife has just made an appearance


----------



## Ethan (Jul 6, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Ray Donovan's wife has just made an appearance
		
Click to expand...

Well, at least she can do a decent NI accent - she is from the place. Was also in Deadwood.


----------



## Ethan (Jul 6, 2021)

larmen said:



			Binge watched the last series of Bosch in a single sitting. The cliff hangers at each episode just didn’t let me stop at that point.

Waiting for the spin off to start now.
		
Click to expand...

Bosch - The next Generation?


----------



## larmen (Jul 6, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Bosch - The next Generation?
		
Click to expand...

On IMDb it is called ‘untitled Bosch spin-off’ with him, Maddy and Honey the characters mentioned so far.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 6, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Bosch - The next Generation?
		
Click to expand...

Bosch PI, he grows a moustache and move to Hawaii 😆


----------



## Ethan (Jul 6, 2021)

larmen said:



			On IMDb it is called ‘untitled Bosch spin-off’ with him, Maddy and Honey the characters mentioned so far.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting. Maddie is a good character and has good potential. Not so sure about Honey Chandler. Thought her character was a bit one-dimensional.


----------



## D-S (Jul 7, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Well, at least she can do a decent NI accent - she is from the place. Was also in Deadwood.
		
Click to expand...

Now Deadwood was an amazing bit of tv.


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 7, 2021)

I have started watching Limetown on download (Sky).

One for the Sci Fi / conspiracy theory buffs.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 7, 2021)

Santa Clarita Diet,brilliant.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 7, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Great show!
		
Click to expand...

Stuck it out for 15 minutes...............naw not for us.
To contrived and he truly is a massive Richard.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 7, 2021)

D-S said:



			Now Deadwood was an amazing bit of tv.
		
Click to expand...

Not watched that worth adding to my watch list


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 7, 2021)

Just finished TIME on the BBC.  Quality, tough and moving.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 9, 2021)

The Indian Detective, on Netflix. Simple, not too taxing, burnt through about 4 episodes last night, quite enjoyed it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 12, 2021)

Piece said:



			Clarkson's Farm. It's light hearted fun.
		
Click to expand...

After episode 1, I'm really enjoying it , previously I just didn't like him.


----------



## Italian outcast (Jul 13, 2021)

May watch this - lead is a renowned martial arts expert


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 17, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Just looking at the list of what is coming up and a few i will be keeping an eye out for

The equaliser - as a female - 7 Feb, CBS
Clarice - 11 Feb, CBS
The Falcon and the Winter Soldier - 19 March, Disney
https://www.imdb.com/whats-on-tv/ls...InternalRedirectSessionId=146-8010772-2715961

Click to expand...

Just seen The Equalizer advertised as starting 3rd August on SKY Witness


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 17, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Just seen The Equalizer advertised as starting 3rd August on SKY Witness
		
Click to expand...

unfortunately the reviews on the Equaliser are waful - so i gave a miss


----------



## Ethan (Jul 18, 2021)

Some fans of Sons Of Anarchy here, I think. 

Anybody like Mayans MC?


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 18, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Some fans of Sons Of Anarchy here, I think.

Anybody like Mayans MC?
		
Click to expand...

I watched it, SOA is better


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 18, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			We watched the first series of Cuckoo, starring Greg Davies and Andy Samberg. It was really funny, but Samberg isn't in the rest of the series, it seems that he was replaced by the wolf feller from Twilight for some reason, so I can't imagine series 2 is going to be as good. 

Click to expand...

Well, the Taylor Lautner series (2, 3 & 4) were actually pretty decent once we got used to the character change, and the fact they changed the actress of the daughter. But in series 5 he was gone again and they brought in Andie McDowell for some reason. And that series was terrible.

Anyway, we've moved on and started watching Motherland. Very dry, but really good so far. Diane Morgan is just superb, without her I don't think I'd enjoy it nearly as much. It is slightly off-putting with regards to having kids though.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 19, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Some fans of Sons Of Anarchy here, I think.

Anybody like Mayans MC?
		
Click to expand...

Watched season 1, didn't bother with season 2


----------



## Ethan (Jul 19, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			I watched it, SOA is better
		
Click to expand...




need_my_wedge said:



			Watched season 1, didn't bother with season 2
		
Click to expand...

I watched the first couple and thought it wouldn't have the same range of characters. SOA is great, though. I might rewatch that instead


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 19, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Watched season 1, didn't bother with season 2
		
Click to expand...

I'm not bothering with Mayan S2 either.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 19, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			unfortunately the reviews on the Equaliser are waful - so i gave a miss
		
Click to expand...

To be honest, the trailer looked pretty   



need_my_wedge said:



			The original show was good in its time, but would be so bad if you watched it today. Denzel took it to another level, and at 66, is still way better than Edwoodwoodwood was when he played it younger, although I just happened to watch the first one last week and did think Denzel was looking a bit old. As for Queen Latifah taking over the Equalizer....






I'm not so sure ...... 

Click to expand...


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 19, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			one of my best finds ever - absolutely loved it
		
Click to expand...

Just gets better and better, some cracking stories


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 19, 2021)

Ethan said:



			SOA is a great show too. However, Titus Welliver's Irish accents was terrible, and some of the scenes in "Belfast" appeared to be in places with American electrical sockets.
		
Click to expand...


The guy from N.Y.PD  blue just turned up, another great series,.might have to have a rerun on that one day.


----------



## D-S (Jul 19, 2021)

Just found out that Green Wing is available on All 4. One of the funniest series for a long time.


----------



## Piece (Jul 22, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Some fans of Sons Of Anarchy here, I think.

Anybody like Mayans MC?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, me. I've done all SoA and Series 1 of Mayans. Can't remember if I've done series 2 though! Series 2 & 3 on my watchlist.

SoA series 1-5 are epic. Lost its way Series 6-7. Mayans is OK, not as good as SoA though.


----------



## Piece (Jul 22, 2021)

Gomorrah series 5 is being filmed. Last series apparently.


----------



## Ethan (Jul 22, 2021)

Piece said:



			Gomorrah series 5 is being filmed. Last series apparently.
		
Click to expand...

It is pretty good. I really liked a series that was on about 10 years ago called Romanzo Criminale, about the Roman drug gangs.


----------



## Ethan (Jul 22, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			The guy from N.Y.PD  blue just turned up, another great series,.might have to have a rerun on that one day.
		
Click to expand...

Jimmy Smits. 

NYPD Blue was a good show too. Titus Welliver also appeared in a short-lived cop show called Brooklyn South, which was pretty good, but maybe not distinctive enough.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 22, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Jimmy Smits.

NYPD Blue was a good show too. Titus Welliver also appeared in a short-lived cop show called Brooklyn South, which was pretty good, but maybe not distinctive enough.
		
Click to expand...

Thats him, Ive found somewhere online to watch it too.
Just finished S5 SOA, its has lost its way a bit, will see it out to the end though.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 22, 2021)

Ethan said:



			It is pretty good. I really liked a series that was on about 10 years ago called Romanzo Criminale, about the Roman drug gangs.
		
Click to expand...

"Pretty Good" for Gomorrah is a massive understatement - one of the all-time-greatest TV shoes IMHO


----------



## Ethan (Jul 22, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			"Pretty Good" for Gomorrah is a massive understatement - one of the all-time-greatest TV shoes IMHO
		
Click to expand...

It is good, but there is a house style that they overuse a bit, and you kinda know it is going to end badly for everybody sooner or later. Even something like The Wire changed the mood or the perspective a bit more.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 22, 2021)

Gold Rush - Our Race To Olympic Glory, on iplayer...

Tissues needed...

That moment when they announced we'd beaten Paris to host the games...still brings goosebumps.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 23, 2021)

Piece said:



			Clarkson's Farm. It's light hearted fun.
		
Click to expand...

Currently watching this and enjoying it, even if it is a setup. I can't help thinking that some of the stupidity is purely intentional for TV purposes , and maybe real farmers may look on in disdain. He does seem to chuck cash around without a second thought, I'm sure there are many farmers that couldn't afford some of those "mistakes". I'm not particularly fond of him, but it does make for fun TV, and young Caleb is the star of the show.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 23, 2021)

We watched episode 1 of Clarkson's Farm as well. It was pretty funny and looks like it should be a good laugh. 


need_my_wedge said:



			Currently watching this and enjoying it, even if it is a setup. I can't help thinking that some of the stupidity is purely intentional for TV purposes , and maybe real farmers may look on in disdain. He does seem to chuck cash around without a second thought, I'm sure there are many farmers that couldn't afford some of those "mistakes". I'm not particularly fond of him, but it does make for fun TV, and young Caleb is the star of the show.
		
Click to expand...

You're absolutely right, some of is obviously scripted and set up, but it was exactly the same with the Top Gear challenges they used to do and so on. Some of it is obviously for comedic effect, but knowing that doesn't make it any worse in my opinion. Like, he knew he had to live up to his reputation in buying the Lambo tractor of course.   And yeah, wherever he found Caleb from, I think he's lucked into a great character there, funny when a 21-year-old lad was telling him off for how he cultivated a field, haha.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 23, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Currently watching this and enjoying it, even if it is a setup. I can't help thinking that some of the stupidity is purely intentional for TV purposes , and maybe real farmers may look on in disdain. He does seem to chuck cash around without a second thought, I'm sure there are many farmers that couldn't afford some of those "mistakes". I'm not particularly fond of him, but it does make for fun TV, and young Caleb is the star of the show.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure with the money that Amazon threw at him the mistakes were part of it and easily written off. Some of it is to show, I think, the costs involved for everyday farmers and the trials and tribulations that they face. I think he is very respectful of farmers and what they do and the losses are a good way of showing this, if that makes sense.

I agree with both posts, Caleb is a real find. I hope it doesn't mess him up, we want him to stay the same local lad doing his thing.


----------



## Piece (Jul 23, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm sure with the money that Amazon threw at him the mistakes were part of it and easily written off. Some of it is to show, I think, the costs involved for everyday farmers and the trials and tribulations that they face. I think he is very respectful of farmers and what they do and the losses are a good way of showing this, if that makes sense.

I agree with both posts, Caleb is a real find. I hope it doesn't mess him up, we want him to stay the same local lad doing his thing.
		
Click to expand...

It has certainly opened my eyes to what farming is about. Ok, not comprehensive by all means, but enough to start my farming education!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 23, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm sure with the money that Amazon threw at him the mistakes were part of it and easily written off.
		
Click to expand...

That's the part that annoys me. One of my uncle's is a farmer, I know how tough it has been for them at times, especially when it goes wrong and they just don't have the money to chuck at it the way Clarkson does without blinking an eye and write it off without a second thought. 

Maybe that's the wrong way to look at it, it's good TV. I should just accept that


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 23, 2021)

Baptiste is back..... first episode is excellent, bonus with Fiona Shaw in the cast


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 23, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Baptiste is back..... first episode is excellent, bonus with Fiona Shaw in the cast
		
Click to expand...

just finished it - very good


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 23, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			That's the part that annoys me. One of my uncle's is a farmer, I know how tough it has been for them at times, especially when it goes wrong and they just don't have the money to chuck at it the way Clarkson does without blinking an eye and write it off without a second thought.

Maybe that's the wrong way to look at it, it's good TV. I should just accept that
		
Click to expand...

I've only watched the first 2 episodes but I think he is very honest and sympathetic towards other farmers and the difficulties they face. If anything just making the program brings awareness to it, I personally didn't know the first thing about farming. I'm actually finding it interesting from a learning perspective as well.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 24, 2021)

The upside of his spending @need_my_wedge is that he is taking money Jeff Bezos would waste on rocket fuel and is spreading it around the farming economy 😆


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 24, 2021)

With S4 of _The Handmaid’s Tale_ showing on Ch4 we found S3 eventually made available on All4 (we missed it when broadcast) and so now watching that … but it’s been so long since we watched S2 I’m having to do a bit of a quick refresh of S1 and S2.  Pretty grim dystopian version of the US, made spookily and fearfully ‘real’ by the events of 6th Jan…apparently for S4 the writers and producers of S4 have been very aware of what happened that day.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 25, 2021)

2 episodes into Your Honour.
Looks really good so far.


----------



## Tongo (Jul 25, 2021)

Started watching Zen on UKTV Play last night. Grabbed our interest as we've holidayed in Italy a few times. Interesting start, looking forward to the other 2 episodes. Rufus Sewell's voice doesnt fit his face though, sounds a lot older than he is.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 25, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Started watching Zen on UKTV Play last night. Grabbed our interest as we've holidayed in Italy a few times. Interesting start, looking forward to the other 2 episodes. Rufus Sewell's voice doesnt fit his face though, sounds a lot older than he is.
		
Click to expand...

I loved that series, beautiful to watch. Annoyingly it was binned because the commissioning bod at the BBC decided there were too many white, male detective shows on the channel and Zen was the one to go 😡🤬. Plank of a decision.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 25, 2021)

Binge watching Game of Thrones. Only saw the first series first time around, so watching it from the start.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 25, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Binge watching Game of Thrones. Only saw the first series first time around, so watching it from the start.
		
Click to expand...

Don't get too attached to anyone , lol


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 25, 2021)

Dave Not Coming Back - Sky Documentary telling the true story of 2 divers who take on the recovery of a dead body deep down in a freshwater cave in South Africa.

Excellent film, really compelling, well worth a watch.


----------



## Tongo (Jul 26, 2021)

We've watched the first two episodes of Professor T but it seems a bit meh, lacking something, all a but humdrum.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 27, 2021)

Finished Ozark last night, really enjoyed it despite the 3rd series dragging on a bit. Not quite sure why they focused so much on the brother, it was pretty obvious where it was going from early on.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 27, 2021)

DEBRIS a Sci-Fi series on NBC, halfway through the pilot episode,  weird and interesting so far.


----------



## Miller (Jul 28, 2021)

We've been watching Clarkson's Farm.

It's a damned sight better than Countryfile.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 28, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Currently watching this and enjoying it, even if it is a setup. I can't help thinking that some of the stupidity is purely intentional for TV purposes , and maybe real farmers may look on in disdain. He does seem to chuck cash around without a second thought, I'm sure there are many farmers that couldn't afford some of those "mistakes". I'm not particularly fond of him, but it does make for fun TV, and young Caleb is the star of the show.
		
Click to expand...

There is a lot of it that is set up for Clarkson to be Clarkson. But, the bast majority of it is accurate and a food reflection on life as a farmer. 

Everyone I know who works in farming thinks its brilliant.


----------



## Miller (Jul 28, 2021)

Agreed.  For all of the tomfoolery, there's a lot there that rings very true, and he does genuinely appear to learn from his mistakes, or at least understand the consequences.

I'm sure that many other "real" famers also make mistakes, or make the wrong call and also suffer the consequences - really does show just how hard it is to make money as a farmer.  I'm so glad that another series has been commissioned.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 28, 2021)

Love Island


----------



## chellie (Jul 28, 2021)

A Lake District Farm Shop.


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 1, 2021)

Finished SOA, last series was brutal.

Onto Baptiste


----------



## Piece (Aug 1, 2021)

The Grand Tour - Lochdown.

Decent effort, with some good moments.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2021)

Started Parks & Recreation again, watching with the wife this time as she hasn't seen it before. It occurred to me how much Lesley Knope reminds me of her as well.  So every episode I remind her of this. "That's you, that is."


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 2, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Started Parks & Recreation again, watching with the wife this time as she hasn't seen it before. It occurred to me how much Lesley Knope reminds me of her as well.  So every episode I remind her of this. "That's you, that is."
		
Click to expand...

Do you think you will be maried still by the end of her watching the series if you mention it every time?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Do you think you will be maried still by the end of her watching the series if you mention it every time?
		
Click to expand...

So far she has reluctantly agreed with me, haha.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 2, 2021)

Started Fargo on Netflix, loved the film so I have high hopes for the series.


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 3, 2021)

Lochdown on prime, very tired format now, put out to pasture.

Tempted to give the Equaliser on Sky a go but fear it will be a load of cobblers.


----------



## Miller (Aug 3, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Lochdown on prime, very tired format now, put out to pasture.
		
Click to expand...

I agree.  Although James May opening a caravan door was the funniest thing I've seen in ages.  I know it was set up, but it was performed perfectly.

But then, it reminded me just how stunningly beautiful the Outer Hebrides are (although for only 5 minutes of screen time).  I was hoping for a glorious road trip through the best of the Scottish highlands and islands, but instead we got rain and stupidity.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 3, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Tempted to give the Equaliser on Sky a go but fear it will be a load of cobblers.
		
Click to expand...

It's bad, really bad. I have no idea why someone thought the equalizer needs to be remade as a female character, or why they chose Queen Latifa as the lead, but they should have left it alone.


----------



## Piece (Aug 3, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			It's bad, really bad. I have no idea why someone thought the equalizer needs to be remade as a female character, or why they chose Queen Latifa as the lead, but they should have left it alone.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I have recorded it. Is it really that bad?


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 3, 2021)

Just finished watching " Your Honour "  very enjoyable,  I really hope they make a 2nd series


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 3, 2021)

Piece said:



			Oh, I have recorded it. Is it really that bad?
		
Click to expand...

Utter 💩


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 3, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Just finished watching " Your Honour "  very enjoyable,  I really hope they make a 2nd series
		
Click to expand...

How annoying was the son though, I was almost screaming at the TV for him to shut up and tow the line 😅


----------



## Rooter (Aug 4, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			How annoying was the son though, I was almost screaming at the TV for him to shut up and tow the line 😅
		
Click to expand...

Urgh he was a prize plank! What did he think would happen with his choice of girlfriend?!


----------



## GB72 (Aug 4, 2021)

Another one who has recorded the Equalizer. Think that can be put to one side until I have run out of other things to watch.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 4, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			How annoying was the son though, I was almost screaming at the TV for him to shut up and tow the line 😅
		
Click to expand...

Your Hono(u)r is a classic example of less is more. It was turned up to 11 or 12, with overamped characters, cliches upon cliches and just lots of stuff happening when a creepy, slow paced series with more menace would have been much better.


----------



## Piece (Aug 4, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Utter 💩
		
Click to expand...

Yup, it was. 😢


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 6, 2021)

I Am Victoria. Stunning acting by Suranne Jones (Dr Foster fame). It was a tough and exhausting watch.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 6, 2021)

So they’ve made The Equalizer tv series,who plays the main part…… Queen Latifah 🤦‍♂️

Worlds gone mad.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 6, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Love Island
		
Click to expand...

We like Mary (sounds like a TV programme)


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 6, 2021)

Cocaine cowboys (Netflix) is well worth a watch.


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 9, 2021)

First episode of Banshee, this one's a watcher 👍


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 9, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			First episode of Banshee, this one's a watcher 👍
		
Click to expand...

Watched them all mate,enjoyed it.
It’s basically violence & sex 🤷‍♂️😂


----------



## Jamesbrown (Aug 10, 2021)

I maybe the only person enjoying the equalizer by the looks of previous comments. 
Easy watching for my pre sleep tv slot.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 10, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			I maybe the only person enjoying the equalizer by the looks of previous comments.
Easy watching for my pre sleep tv slot.
		
Click to expand...

Actually having watched it now it was ok. Not winning any awards but harmless easy watching


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 10, 2021)

Ghosts on BBC i player , thanks for the heads up Patrick148 .
My type of silly humour, I'm now binge watching  .
I think Robin the cave man looks like Pin Seeker's avatar


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 11, 2021)

Hit and run on Netflix, looks decent.
Lead is guy from Fauda, another good Netflix series if you haven't watched that yet.


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 12, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Hit and run on Netflix, looks decent.
Lead is guy from Fauda, another good Netflix series if you haven't watched that yet.
		
Click to expand...

just finished Hit and Run. Well worth a watch


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 13, 2021)

Halfway through season 2 of Fargo, brilliant, brilliant, brilliant. Another I can't believe I haven't watched before.


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 14, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Halfway through season 2 of Fargo, brilliant, brilliant, brilliant. Another I can't believe I haven't watched before.
		
Click to expand...

Love Fargo. Season 3 also very good. Still have 4 to watch although the reviews are a lot less positive!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 14, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Halfway through season 2 of Fargo, brilliant, brilliant, brilliant. Another I can't believe I haven't watched before.
		
Click to expand...

What’s it on?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 14, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Just finished watching " Your Honour "  very enjoyable,  I really hope they make a 2nd series
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was good,but very drawn out.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 15, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			What’s it on?
		
Click to expand...

Netflix


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 15, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Netflix
		
Click to expand...

Cheers 👍🏻


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 15, 2021)

Watched Fargo  E1, 👍
Thanks for the tip.😁


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 15, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Watched Fargo  E1, 👍
Thanks for the tip.😁
		
Click to expand...

The accents...ohhh nohhh 😂


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 16, 2021)

Deceit, new C4 drama about the hunt for Rachel Nickell's murderer. Watched all 4 episodes last night.

Gripping stuff, great performance from the actress playing the WPC at the centre of the honey trap operation.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 16, 2021)

Just in case anyone has somehow missed it I'll give it another mention "The Handmaid's Tale" - just so flipping good!


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 16, 2021)

Mother Father Son on BBC iplayer.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 17, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Just in case anyone has somehow missed it I'll give it another mention "The Handmaid's Tale" - just so flipping good!
		
Click to expand...

Doing a bit of catch-up watching S3 on All4 before watching S4.  Love it.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 17, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Doing a bit of catch-up watching S3 on All4 before watching S4.  Love it.
		
Click to expand...

It's kind of shocking yet doesn't seem crazily far-fetched...I can imagine a similar future in Afghan right now! Very well written and acted...first class TV.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 19, 2021)

Intelligence,thought it was brilliant.
Funniest thing I’ve seen for a while.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 19, 2021)

Loki, really disappointing. They made the character weak and dull, the story just didn't grab me. I expected much better than that.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 25, 2021)

The White Lotus on Sky Atlantic. Has kept my interest for 3 episodes which makes a change...slightly weird and slightly funny...


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 25, 2021)

Oh and Celebrity Masterchef. Much improved as Covid means the no-hopers aren't put in a pro kitchen after cooking one dish (which was always ridiculous)!


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 25, 2021)

Just finished Fargo , weird but enjoyable.


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 26, 2021)

Hit and run on Netflix, OK looks like a second series set up and I won't bother .


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 26, 2021)

Googlebox. Funniest thing on TV and there's nowt else on. The wifes re-watching Downton. Oh and we chuck on Desperate Housewives, again another re-watch.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 26, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Just in case anyone has somehow missed it I'll give it another mention "The Handmaid's Tale" - just so flipping good!
		
Click to expand...

We tried this, well the wife did, Couldn't get into it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 26, 2021)

Annika on Alibi. Detective show with the wonderful Nicola Walker. It isn't a repeat, it is a brand new made for Alibi show. Promising start although she does the talk to camera thing which is not everyones cup of tea.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 26, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Annika on Alibi. Detective show with the wonderful Nicola Walker. It isn't a repeat, it is a brand new made for Alibi show. Promising start although she does the talk to camera thing which is not everyones cup of tea.
		
Click to expand...

My Dad was telling me about this show.
He said he had real trouble understanding what the rest of the cast were saying - apparently they all had very heavy Scottish accents


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 26, 2021)

I've just got the amazon prime free trial, is there actually anything worth watching on there?


----------



## Ethan (Aug 26, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I've just got the amazon prime free trial, is there actually anything worth watching on there?
		
Click to expand...

Depends what you like, but I would suggest:

Bosch - cop show, several notches better than the usual
Justified - US Marshal returns to old home to battle redneck drug dealers.
Man In The High Castle - Alternate reality sci-fi story about Germany and Japan winning the war.
Star Trek: Picard - with a baldy guy from Huddersfield
The Expanse - sci-fi saga about battles between Earth, Mars and places in between
Vikings - lots of violence an intrigue. Great characters, esp. in early seasons.


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 26, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I've just got the amazon prime free trial, is there actually anything worth watching on there?
		
Click to expand...

The Clarkson farm series was enjoyable and if you like top gear , the trio of Clarkson Hammond and may have shows on there too.

Some films are worth watching eg  Jack Ryan remakes


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 26, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			The Clarkson farm series was enjoyable and if you like top gear , the trio of Clarkson Hammond and may have shows on there too.

Some films are worth watching eg  Jack Ryan remakes
		
Click to expand...

The Jack Ryan two series are very good 

And the Clarkson Farm is excellent entertainment


----------



## GB72 (Aug 26, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Depends what you like, but I would suggest:

Bosch - cop show, several notches better than the usual
Justified - US Marshal returns to old home to battle redneck drug dealers.
Man In The High Castle - Alternate reality sci-fi story about Germany and Japan winning the war.
Star Trek: Picard - with a baldy guy from Huddersfield
The Expanse - sci-fi saga about battles between Earth, Mars and places in between
Vikings - lots of violence an intrigue. Great characters, esp. in early seasons.
		
Click to expand...

Again, depending on taste I would add

The Boys
Jack Ryan
Treadstone
The Lower Decks 

Plus keep an eye on the new films that are put on there. every now and again they get a quality release before Sky, Netflix etc.


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 26, 2021)

The Boys on Amazon was excellent but tbh I don’t find much on there to interest me which doesn’t need extra payments. Netflix is far better.
 Just started watching the 3rd series of Britannia on Sky Atlantic, so far it seems to be as good as the previous series.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 26, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Again, depending on taste I would add

The Boys
Jack Ryan
Treadstone
The Lower Decks

Plus keep an eye on the new films that are put on there. every now and again they get a quality release before Sky, Netflix etc.
		
Click to expand...

Haven't seen The Boys or Lower Decks, but agree on Ryan and Treadstone.


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 26, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Loki, really disappointing. They made the character weak and dull, the story just didn't grab me. I expected much better than that.
		
Click to expand...

It was Dr Who, but with a Disney budget. The boy enjoyed it more than I did. 

Nowhere near as good as WandaVision. But like WandaVision, it did the job of opening up the next phase of the MCU.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 26, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Haven't seen The Boys or Lower Decks, but agree on Ryan and Treadstone.
		
Click to expand...

Those 2 appeal more to my geek tendancies. The boys is very good but is superhero based and that puts some off. It is certainly not Marvel. 

The Lower Decks is animated and is about the unheralded nobody crew members on a ship in the Star Trek universe. I find it funny but much will depend on how much the premise appeals.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 26, 2021)

JamesR said:



			My Dad was telling me about this show.
He said he had real trouble understanding what the rest of the cast were saying - apparently they all had very heavy Scottish accents
		
Click to expand...

He must have a very sensitive ear, I didn't find it a problem. Shows like Shetland can be tricky with some characters but I did not find the same with this. Sometimes an accent just doesn't suit someones ear.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 26, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I've just got the amazon prime free trial, is there actually anything worth watching on there?
		
Click to expand...

The best have already been mentioned but I did a quick look and additions:

30 Rock is now on there if you haven't seen it before
House

You may need more than a month for the suggestions so far


----------



## JamesR (Aug 26, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He must have a very sensitive ear, I didn't find it a problem. Shows like Shetland can be tricky with some characters but I did not find the same with this. Sometimes an accent just doesn't suit someones ear.
		
Click to expand...

Well to be fair, he is old and as deaf as a post


----------



## BrianM (Aug 26, 2021)

Years late to the party but just finished Breaking Bad, absolutely superb 😂😂
Thinking about Outlander for my next series!!


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 26, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Years late to the party but just finished Breaking Bad, absolutely superb 😂😂
Thinking about Outlander for my next series!!
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen Better Call Saul? 

Personally I think its better than Breaking Bad.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 26, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Have you seen Better Call Saul?

Personally I think its better than Breaking Bad.
		
Click to expand...

Not yet, is that the spin off?


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 26, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Depends what you like, but I would suggest:

Bosch - cop show, several notches better than the usual
*Justified - US Marshal returns to old home to battle redneck drug dealers*.
Man In The High Castle - Alternate reality sci-fi story about Germany and Japan winning the war.
Star Trek: Picard - with a baldy guy from Huddersfield
The Expanse - sci-fi saga about battles between Earth, Mars and places in between
Vikings - lots of violence an intrigue. Great characters, esp. in early seasons.
		
Click to expand...

First couple of seasons of Justified are brilliant. A role that was pretty much perfect for Timothy Oliphant (although Jacob Pitts as Tim Gunderson, brilliant dry/black humour and Nick Searcy as Art Mullen are also really good). 

Season 4 onwards gets a bit outlandish but the ending to the series is very, very well done.

The portrayal of "holler" folks in the Kentucky hills is sometimes comedic and sometimes pitiful. Some great characters though and some really good stints from Walton Goggins and Jeremy Davies as Boyd Crowder and Dickie Bennett respectively.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 26, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Have you seen Better Call Saul?

Personally I think its better than Breaking Bad.
		
Click to expand...

Whoa up there big boy, that's a pretty bold statement which I am not sure I buy into!!


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 26, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Not yet, is that the spin off?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Its all about Saul Goodman the lawyer.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 26, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Whoa up there big boy, that's a pretty bold statement which I am not sure I buy into!!
		
Click to expand...

Hate to say it but I agree on this one, I prefer Better Call Saul.


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 26, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Whoa up there big boy, that's a pretty bold statement which I am not sure I buy into!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure many people won't. I've watched both series more than once and I prefer BCS.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 26, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Whoa up there big boy, that's a pretty bold statement which I am not sure I buy into!!
		
Click to expand...

Big shout by the boy. 

I think BB is one of the greatest shows on TV. BCS is much much better than any spin off/prequel has a right to be, but BB still reigns supreme for me.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 26, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Big shout by the boy.

I think BB is one of the greatest shows on TV. BCS is much much better than any spin off/prequel has a right to be, but BB still reigns supreme for me.
		
Click to expand...

Im with you there, BCS is good, but BB is #1. I have binge watched it 3 times now.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 26, 2021)

Bad news , Bob Odenkirk suffered a small heart attack , so series 6 ? filming has been halted.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 26, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Have you seen Better Call Saul?

Personally I think its better than Breaking Bad.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but no…. Just no😬

I loved BB,I couldn’t even finish better call Saul.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 26, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Im with you there, BCS is good, but BB is #1. I have binge watched it 3 times now.
		
Click to expand...

It’s no Sopranos,but definitely top 3 for me.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 27, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Bad news , Bob Odenkirk suffered a small heart attack , so series 6 ? filming has been halted.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps branching into action films wasn't the best idea for him.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Perhaps branching into action films wasn't the best idea for him. 

Click to expand...

"Nobody " was a good film


----------



## bobmac (Aug 27, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Big shout by the boy.

I think BB is one of the greatest shows on TV. BCS is much much better than any spin off/prequel has a right to be, but BB still reigns supreme for me.
		
Click to expand...

Just another American series full of guns, drugs and violence, not everyones cup of tea


----------



## Ethan (Aug 27, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Just another American series full of guns, drugs and violence, not everyones cup of tea
		
Click to expand...

Nobody has to like everything, but if that is all you saw in it, you literally lost the plot. It is, as most good shows are, about the journeys the characters go on. The Walking Dead, for example, is seen as a zombie show, but it is also a character piece.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 27, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Just another American series full of guns, drugs and violence, not everyones cup of tea
		
Click to expand...

 Must admit I didn't fancy it at first, but we were hooked after persisting for a few episodes. There's some dark humour running through it.
Good story lines and some great characters, I'm now hooked on the slightly less violent spin off  "Better call Saul "


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 27, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Just another American series full of guns, drugs and violence, not everyones cup of tea
		
Click to expand...

You haven't watched it have you?


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Aug 27, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I've just got the amazon prime free trial, is there actually anything worth watching on there?
		
Click to expand...

I've struggled finding decent stuff on Prime. zeroZeroZero is on the watchlist. One which hasn't been mentioned but we binged is the Marvelous Mrs Maisel. I gave it a wide berth despite recommendations but loved it when we watched it.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 27, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Nobody has to like everything, but if that is all you saw in it, you literally lost the plot. It is, as most good shows are, about the journeys the characters go on. The Walking Dead, for example, is seen as a zombie show, but it is also a character piece.
		
Click to expand...

I never saw an episode but I saw enough clips/adverts for it to know it wasn't for me.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 27, 2021)

bobmac said:



			I never saw an episode but I saw enough clips/adverts for it to know it wasn't for me.
		
Click to expand...

Trailers and clips on Youtube never give a true picture. There is violence, for sure, but it is really a character piece, Bryan Cranston is brilliant as the lead, and the camera work and direction are fantastic. Not everybody's cup of tea.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 27, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Trailers and clips on Youtube never give a true picture. There is violence, for sure, but it is really a character piece, Bryan Cranston is brilliant as the lead, and the camera work and direction are fantastic. Not everybody's cup of tea.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure it's very good but we could probably do with less gun violence on tv, not more, especially across the pond where there are more guns than people.
In the US, 19,000 people died so far this year from guns, highest figure in 20 years.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 27, 2021)

bobmac said:



			I'm sure it's very good but we could probably do with less gun violence on tv, not more, especially across the pond where there are more guns than people.
In the US, 19,000 people died so far this year from guns, highest figure in 20 years.
		
Click to expand...

It's more a story about a school teacher with terminal cancer trying to provide for his family with the help of one of his ex pupils, not all guns blazing.
Bob I really think you're missing out on an excellent series matey.


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 27, 2021)

Guns on TV isn't the reason people keep shooting each other.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 27, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Bob I really think you're missing out on an excellent series matey.

Click to expand...

I'll live with it


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 27, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			First couple of seasons of Justified are brilliant. A role that was pretty much perfect for Timothy Oliphant (although Jacob Pitts as Tim Gunderson, brilliant dry/black humour and Nick Searcy as Art Mullen are also really good).

Season 4 onwards gets a bit outlandish but the ending to the series is very, very well done.

The portrayal of "holler" folks in the Kentucky hills is sometimes comedic and sometimes pitiful. Some great characters though and some really good stints from Walton Goggins and Jeremy Davies as Boyd Crowder and Dickie Bennett respectively.
		
Click to expand...

Justified is quite probably my favourite TV show ever. There were so many good characters in the show, you've already highlighted some, but Mags Bennett, Wyn Duffey, Dewey Crowe, Loretta McReady, and not to mention the wonderful Sam Elliott as Avery Markham. Just writing about it makes me want to watch it again, if ever I had a man crush, it would be Raylan Givens. Top, top show and very under rated.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 27, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Justified is quite probably my favourite TV show ever. There were so many good characters in the show, you've already highlighted some, but Mags Bennett, Wyn Duffey, Dewey Crowe, Loretta McReady, and not to mention the wonderful Sam Elliott as Avery Markham. Just writing about it makes me want to watch it again, if ever I had a man crush, it would be Raylan Givens. Top, top show and very under rated.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I liked the first few series. I felt that, as good an actor as Sam Elliott is, the Avery Markham character/story line was just a bit too far. 

I wasn't a fan of the Robert Quarles character either. I did like Mags Bennett and found Winona Hawkins easy on the eye. 

Jere Burns played Wynn Duffy well, and Mikey was a good side-kick type.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 27, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Justified is quite probably my favourite TV show ever. There were so many good characters in the show, you've already highlighted some, but Mags Bennett, Wyn Duffey, *Dewey Crowe*, Loretta McReady, and not to mention the wonderful Sam Elliott as Avery Markham. Just writing about it makes me want to watch it again, if ever I had a man crush, it would be Raylan Givens. Top, top show and very under rated.
		
Click to expand...

Dewey Crowe was a better character than it first seemed. Saw the actor who played him, an Aussie, in a Netflix series called Secret City, playing a very different character.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 29, 2021)

Cobra Kai. Bit late to the party on this, wasn't too bothered, but sitting there looking for something easy to watch last night and this filtered through. 

They should have just called the The Karate Kid 5: Not The Karate Kid 😜

Was never really a fan of the originals, despite seeing the first two at the flicks. Ralph Macchio was always a whiney little git. 

Still sat through 3 episodes in an alcohol en fused stupor (at least that's my excuse), it was OK, nothing special, Johnny seems like he'll be the decent one this time round, still can't bring myself to like Macchio's character. It's a little OTT in the "call me Sensei" department, but that's not uncommon in the west. Probably carry o. A bit more if I can drink enough first 🍶😵😜


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 29, 2021)

The new series of Mortimer and Whitehouse: Gone Fishing. I really like the premise, even though I’ve no interest in fishing. Brilliant, gentle humour coupled with stunning scenery.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 29, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Cobra Kai. Bit late to the party on this, wasn't too bothered, but sitting there looking for something easy to watch last night and this filtered through.

They should have just called the The Karate Kid 5: Not The Karate Kid 😜

Was never really a fan of the originals, despite seeing the first two at the flicks. Ralph Macchio was always a whiney little git.

Still sat through 3 episodes in an alcohol en fused stupor (at least that's my excuse), it was OK, nothing special, Johnny seems like he'll be the decent one this time round, still can't bring myself to like Macchio's character. It's a little OTT in the "call me Sensei" department, but that's not uncommon in the west. Probably carry o. A bit more if I can drink enough first 🍶😵😜
		
Click to expand...

You’ve just got to take it for what it is,proper cheesey but I enjoyed it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 30, 2021)

The good wife,watched 3ep & it’s pretty good.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 31, 2021)

FBI and FBI Most Wanted new series

Also have Vigil to watch

Seen a trailer for a program called Help - that looks a tough watch


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 31, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			FBI and FBI Most Wanted new series

Also have Vigil to watch

Seen a trailer for a program called Help - that looks a tough watch
		
Click to expand...

Virgil started well but after 2 episodes it's becoming a little bit predictable. I just think Suranne Jones always has the same intense expression.. Was the same on Corrie IMHO lol .


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 31, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Virgil started well but after 2 episodes it's becoming a little bit predictable. I just think Suranne Jones always has the same intense expression.. Was the same on Corrie IMHO lol .
		
Click to expand...

I can't watch anything with her in it. She has a permanently pained expression.


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 31, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Cobra Kai. Bit late to the party on this, wasn't too bothered, but sitting there looking for something easy to watch last night and this filtered through.

They should have just called the The Karate Kid 5: Not The Karate Kid 😜

Was never really a fan of the originals, despite seeing the first two at the flicks. Ralph Macchio was always a whiney little git.

Still sat through 3 episodes in an alcohol en fused stupor (at least that's my excuse), it was OK, nothing special, Johnny seems like he'll be the decent one this time round, still can't bring myself to like Macchio's character. It's a little OTT in the "call me Sensei" department, but that's not uncommon in the west. Probably carry o. A bit more if I can drink enough first 🍶😵😜
		
Click to expand...

stick with it. It is brilliant and does not necessarily progress as you expect - both sides are flawed characters!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 1, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			stick with it. It is brilliant and does not necessarily progress as you expect - both sides are flawed characters!
		
Click to expand...

I have made it into Season 2, kind of enjoying it, although their martial art skills are amazing for such a short period of training


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 2, 2021)

I have started to watch Annika on Alibi.

Something different in the detective/police genre with some good humour thrown in.


----------



## D-S (Sep 2, 2021)

White Lotus is certainly worth the watch.

Currently indulging in re watching Succession 1&2 in readiness for season 3 in a month or so, great television.


----------



## IanM (Sep 2, 2021)

We've recently started on "Modern Family" on Netflix.    Characters are very funny


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 2, 2021)

IanM said:



			We've recently started on "Modern Family" on Netflix.    Characters are very funny
		
Click to expand...

Yeah think I’ve seen them all,brilliant.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 4, 2021)

Heads up - 4th and last series of Goliath starting on Prime, 24th September. 👍


----------



## tobybarker (Sep 5, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Guns on TV isn't the reason people keep shooting each other.
		
Click to expand...

Not THE reason, but one of a number of contributing reasons


----------



## Tongo (Sep 5, 2021)

Caught up with the first two episodes of Vigil. Enjoyed it so far. The submarine setting certainly provides a different perspective. 

Enjoying Shaun Evans although when i hear his voice my mind instantly thinks of Endeavour! 

The chap playing Prentice always seems to play a character who is a right tool.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Sep 5, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			FBI and FBI Most Wanted new series

Also have Vigil to watch

Seen a trailer for a program called Help - that looks a tough watch
		
Click to expand...

Don’t bother watching Vigil. Absolutely gash. 

Predictable hokum which portrays the mob hierarchy as a super intelligent clandestine conspirator organisation. Instead of the inept morons they really are 😂o

mind you. I appreciated seeing people carrying wets down two deck with cling film wrapped around the mug. 

If you know you know 😂


----------



## tugglesf239 (Sep 5, 2021)

Right. 2 and 3/4 episodes in 

Genuinely. The British have no idea how to make a proper drama. 

Utter disjointed and unforgivable lazy mess in story telling. 

total dog poo telly.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 5, 2021)

tugglesf239 said:



			Right. 2 and 3/4 episodes in

Genuinely. The British have no idea how to make a proper drama.

Utter disjointed and unforgivable lazy mess in story telling.

total dog poo telly.
		
Click to expand...

In fairness the same lot made Line of Duty, but that too did fade near the end as they tried to stretch it out for another series.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Sep 5, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			In fairness the same lot made Line of Duty, but that too did fade near the end as they tried to stretch it out for another series.
		
Click to expand...

Unpopular opinion. I watched a few line of duties 

That was pants too imo. 

Yanks pull the brits pants down on the telly drama front


----------



## Ethan (Sep 6, 2021)

tugglesf239 said:



			Unpopular opinion. I watched a few line of duties

That was pants too imo.

Yanks pull the brits pants down on the telly drama front
		
Click to expand...

I watched LoD in a bit of a binge over a number of weeks. I did enjoy it, but it clearly started to rely on some familiar techniques and although it was dramatic, it was rather superficial in places. One of the redeeming virtues was that it was very well cast, which saved some of the plot lines becoming a bit more unbelieveable. 

Funny enough, Jed Mercurio was a junior doctor once, and one of this early pieces was a show called Cardiac Arrest about junior doctors in the NHS. At the time it was regarded as shocking and unbelievable, but to all junior doctors, it was highly believable. He was a guest at a BMA meeting and talked about writing books and for TV and the differences between the two. He also did Bodies about an Obs and Gynae ward, which started to get a bit less believable. He has a role in Strike Force on Sky and some of the elements used in that were also evident in LoD.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 6, 2021)

New series of Brokenwood Mysteries on Drama tonight at 8pm


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 6, 2021)

On a similar theme to above, a new series of Silent Witness starts tonight. Who doesn't love a grisly post mortem 🤢😄


----------



## tugglesf239 (Sep 7, 2021)

I see that Michael K Williams was found dead earlier. Real shame. 

For those that don’t know who is he I urge you in the strongest terms, watch ‘the wire’ if you do he will be imprinted in your telly addict brain for a very long long time. 

It is an absolute colossus of a programme and the scale of it is mind boggling. 

Michael K Williams plays Omar Little. He’s essentially a bandit who robs drug dealers. 

He is possibly in my top 3 ‘anti hero’ characters of all time. A real bad SOB who you grow to adore over time. 

Up there with the likes of Tony Soprano (James gandolfini) from the sopranos obviously and Al Swearengen (Ian McShane) from deadwood. Those two in my opinion are the greatest (that I have seen) but Omar Little is nipping at their heels in terms of getting you rooting for the baddie. 

Big loss imo. 


RIP.


----------



## D-S (Sep 7, 2021)

As they said, there are two kinds of people - those that think The Wire is the best tv series ever made and those who haven’t seen it yet.

Omar was one real cool dude.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 8, 2021)

D-S said:



			As they said, there are two kinds of people - those that think The Wire is the best tv series ever made and those who haven’t seen it yet.

Omar was one real cool dude.
		
Click to expand...

You come at the king, you better not miss.


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 8, 2021)

Am doing a mega catch up with the 0/11 series that's on-all captured on phones, videos and pro cameras ( Bush's war room )
Jeez it's scary to try and comprehend this happening to your place!
The panic; confusion; people's reactions and the sheer mental heroism of not only the services but ordinary joes like us---I'd like to think I'd stay to help, BUT, until you're there you really don't know --DO YOU??


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 8, 2021)

D-S said:



			As they said, there are two kinds of people - those that think The Wire is the best tv series ever made and those who haven’t seen it yet.

Omar was one real cool dude.
		
Click to expand...

I couldn’t get into it 😬
Tried it twice.
Think I missed the boat.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 8, 2021)

_Back to Life_ on BBC III.  Splendid dark comedy in its 2nd series. Both series available.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 8, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



_Back to Life_ on BBC III.  Splendid dark comedy in its 2nd series. Both series available.
		
Click to expand...

Season 1 was excellent, looking forward to season 2


----------



## GG26 (Sep 9, 2021)

D-S said:



			As they said, there are two kinds of people - those that think The Wire is the best tv series ever made and those who haven’t seen it yet.

Omar was one real cool dude.
		
Click to expand...

Finished watching it during the first lockdown.  Was gutted when I reached and last episode and there was no more to watch.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 9, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			I have started to watch Annika on Alibi.

Something different in the detective/police genre with some good humour thrown in.
		
Click to expand...

Same, have watched 3 so far. Its ok, not ground breaking but good enough to kill 45 mins


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 9, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Who doesn't love a grisly post mortem 🤢😄
		
Click to expand...

That's a burning question.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 9, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			That's a burning question.

Click to expand...

The make up team must have a blast on that show. We did have a discussion watching that bit about what did they use to coat the mannequin (I presume) to get that finish. Bizarre the conversations you have watching tv.


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 9, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			That's a burning question.

Click to expand...

Is that not a cremation??
O.k.,O.K., I'll go for a walk


----------



## GB72 (Sep 9, 2021)

Billions is back which is great news. Got a couple to catch up on.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 11, 2021)

The Cleaner, new Greg Davies comedy on BBC1. Very strong start, if you like that sort of comedy. Enough clever comments and some laugh out loud moments.

Davies isn't a natural actor but he is funny and that will do.


----------



## rulefan (Sep 11, 2021)

The North Water. Engrossing.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 12, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			The White Lotus on Sky Atlantic. Has kept my interest for 3 episodes which makes a change...slightly weird and slightly funny...
		
Click to expand...

We watched this with my 91yr old MiL.  She, and we, did enjoy it…we were surprised MiL stuck with it given its content…the only bit she didn’t like was towards the end and the manager and the suitcase 😂

I read there is to be a second series, different hotel, different characters.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 12, 2021)

New series of Endeavour starting tonight 👍


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 12, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We watched this with my 91yr old MiL.  She, and we, did enjoy it…we were surprised MiL stuck with it given its content…the only bit she didn’t like was towards the end and the manager and the suitcase 😂

I read there is to be a second series, different hotel, different characters.
		
Click to expand...

That scene was a bit much - we understood what he was doing and didn't need to see it!


----------



## Ross61 (Sep 12, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Cleaner, new Greg Davies comedy on BBC1. Very strong start, if you like that sort of comedy. Enough clever comments and some laugh out loud moments.

Davies isn't a natural actor but he is funny and that will do.
		
Click to expand...

Very good start as you say. 
A bit of a coup getting Helena B-C to play in the first episode. Apparently the original German version lasted 7 series.


----------



## Ross61 (Sep 12, 2021)

D-S said:



			White Lotus is certainly worth the watch.

Currently indulging in re watching Succession 1&2 in readiness for season 3 in a month or so, great television.
		
Click to expand...

watched the first episode with my wife and we both thought it was rubbish. never found anything funny at any point. Cancelled the recording series link immediately. Mind you Ive never liked Jennifer Coolridge‘s awful over acting.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 12, 2021)

Ross61 said:



			watched the first episode with my wife and we both thought it was rubbish. never found anything funny at any point. Cancelled the recording series link immediately. Mind you Ive never liked Jennifer Coolridge‘s awful over acting.
		
Click to expand...

Just googled her but thought I'd know who you meant from the over acting description. Indeed she did. Overall I did really enjoy the series - very quirky though.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 12, 2021)

Mrs Wilson on Netflix, well worth a watch


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 13, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Just googled her but thought I'd know who you meant from the over acting description. Indeed she did. Overall I did really enjoy the series - very quirky though.
		
Click to expand...

I’m 4 ep in and enjoying it,definitely quirky tho.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 13, 2021)

Vigil, decent so far but I hope the BBC don't do their usual and over complicate a who dunnit/drama type series again.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 13, 2021)

Started the second series of Back to Life on BBC yesterday and it’s nowhere near as good as the first so far. Very disappointing. 

Also found the last series of Atypical underwhelming which is sad because it was very good overall. 

Looking forward to the next series of Sex Education which airs this Friday on Netflix. I’m hoping that keeps up the high standard. 

I’m also a latecomer to The Witcher but after two episodes I’m not hooked at all.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 13, 2021)

Watching a few series that I had recorded and not watched during lockdown. A few episodes in to Your Honour and so far it is decent enough. Just get the feeling that this could be one of those series that has a good premise but may be streched out over a couple too many episodes. Whilst I generally admire US Drama, they do prefer a longer series and so some can seem stretched, even breaking bad had to resort to filler episodes (the one about the fly for example) just because they had blown their budget but needed and extra, cheap episode.


----------



## Ross61 (Sep 13, 2021)

I watched the first episode of endeavour tonight. In it there is a fashion company called Fenner Fashions. Anyone else on here as old as me, that remember in that the old comedy series “The Rag trade” was set in a clothing factory called Fenner fashions?


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 13, 2021)

Finished series 1 of Bosch, very good. Only another 6 to go 😆


----------



## TexasLowHandiCap (Sep 14, 2021)

stokie_93 said:



			I've just finished watching Dexter on Netflix, 8 series and 1 year later (I've watched other things inbetween) I was so disappointed by the ending :mmm:

I've also watched all of Breaking Bad (Still the best thing i've watched) & it's spin off Better Call Saul.

Started watching Stranger Things last night as people at work had raved on and after 2 episodes I can't wait to watch it again?

What's everyone else watching at the moment and what series have you enjoyed previously?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## TexasLowHandiCap (Sep 14, 2021)

La Casa De Papel or Money Heist. In 2018 Reed Hastings announced to the Board of Netflix. They had a Hit on their Hands that swept Central America and was taking America by Storm. Board members called out other shows names. No he said. This is a TV series from Spain. We are about to give them another Season. I fell in love with The Show. It is that good. On Season 5 now. It won't Disappoint.


----------



## IanM (Sep 14, 2021)

Saving Lives at Sea.  BBC Tuesdays 8pm.   OK, I have a professional interest in the activities, but great insight into the RNLI and how a little knowledge could save your life!  Worth a watch. 

One of my oppos is on it tonight... works full time for HMCG and then volunteers for the RNLI.  A more dedicated bloke you couldn't hope to meet.  I spent the majority of my working life in Financial Services Co, and then the last 6 in Maritime Sector, the last 4 directly on SAR Comms, I feel lucky to have done so!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 14, 2021)

Ross61 said:



			Very good start as you say.
A bit of a coup getting Helena B-C to play in the first episode. Apparently the original German version lasted 7 series.
		
Click to expand...

Watched the first episode, enjoyed it, fell asleep in the second episode..... don't know if it was any good or not??


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 14, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Started the second series of Back to Life on BBC yesterday and it’s nowhere near as good as the first so far. Very disappointing.

Also found the last series of Atypical underwhelming which is sad because it was very good overall.

Looking forward to the next series of Sex Education which airs this Friday on Netflix. I’m hoping that keeps up the high standard.

I’m also a latecomer to The Witcher but after two episodes I’m not hooked at all.
		
Click to expand...

Thought Back to Life S2 ep1 was OK, enjoyed it, Ade Edmondson is somewhat sinister

Looking forward to Sex Education too.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 14, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Started the second series of Back to Life on BBC yesterday and it’s nowhere near as good as the first so far. Very disappointing.

Also found the last series of Atypical underwhelming which is sad because it was very good overall.

Looking forward to the next series of Sex Education which airs this Friday on Netflix. I’m hoping that keeps up the high standard.

I’m also a latecomer to The Witcher but after two episodes I’m not hooked at all.
		
Click to expand...

Finished s2 of B2L yesterday - think you’ll enjoy it despite your reservations. We did.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 14, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Watched the first episode, enjoyed it, fell asleep in the second episode..... don't know if it was any good or not??
		
Click to expand...

Second one did not live up to the standard of the 1st. David Mitchell basically being David Mitchell, angry, shouty, smarty pants, just took the fun out of it. Some funny parts still but not as good. Don't bother going back and finishing it off, not worth it.

Hopefully ep3 will be back on form.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Sep 14, 2021)

Last season of _Lucifer _dropped on Netflix but I haven't watched it yet.

I've been watching a ton of English-subtitled Asian shows in Japanese, Korean, and Mandarin.  [Nothing in Cantonese, yet.]
Asian chicks are hot.


Just looking, though. No need for an emergency Viagra delivery, unfortunately.
Although I have to pick up some shirts at the Korean laundry this week and could be tempted there.
Problem is, just I'll be tempted.  Mrs. Park won't be.


What were we talking about again?


----------



## Ethan (Sep 14, 2021)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			Last season of _Lucifer _dropped on Netflix but I haven't watched it yet.

I've been watching a ton of English-subtitled Asian shows in Japanese, Korean, and Mandarin.  [Nothing in Cantonese, yet.]
Asian chicks are hot.


Just looking, though. No need for an emergency Viagra delivery, unfortunately.
Although I have to pick up some shirts at the Korean laundry this week and could be tempted there.
Problem is, just I'll be tempted.  Mrs. Park won't be.

I love

What were we talking about again?
		
Click to expand...

Really?


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Sep 14, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Really?
		
Click to expand...

OK, Ethan.

That was crude.

I'm NOT a racist, however.

I'm just insufficiently "woke."

Young Asian women are often quite  pretty.  That's all that I meant to say.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Sep 15, 2021)

The good thing about watching foreign language films on Netflix is that if they really stink, you can't tell.

They're not all Asian.  I watched one Danish TV series about a libidinous middle aged teacher.  
The kids called her by her first name. No uniforms or dress code. Very casual.  
I 've never been to Denmark.  
I'd like them, I'm sure, but they'd think that I was a stuffed shirt. 
My daughter says it's a cool place.  But she could have been referencing the weather--I don't know.

I've watched some UK shows as well, but they're in English so if I can make out the regional accents,
I'm unfortunately subjected to knowing what's going on.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 16, 2021)

Started on_ The Cleaner (new _Greg Davies vehicle). The jury is out.  Though Helena Bonham Carter was suitably and enjoyably bonkers in the first episode.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 17, 2021)

Looking forward to the Night Stalker with Martin Clunes starting next week. The first series they did on Levi Bellfield was absolutely brilliant and gripping. 

Also demonstrates how great an actor Martin Clunes is bearing in mind he can go from Doc Martin to the detective. And he seems a genuinely cheery chap in real life.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Sep 17, 2021)

Watched a few episodes of _Lucifer _last night.

Is the actor Tom Ellis well known in the UK?
He's a good pianist / singer, too.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 17, 2021)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			Watched a few episodes of _Lucifer _last night.

Is the actor Tom Ellis well known in the UK?
He's a good pianist / singer, too.
		
Click to expand...

He was in a comedy show 'Miranda' which was a big deal for a while. I suspect that got him his break in Lucifer (big money in US shows ). He isn't a big name here but if he was on a chat show a good number would know his face from his Miranda days.


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 17, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He was in a comedy show 'Miranda' which was a big deal for a while. I suspect that got him his break in Lucifer (big money in US shows ). He isn't a big name here but if he was on a chat show a good number would know his face from his Miranda days.
		
Click to expand...

Think you should have put the word “Comedy” in quotes as to this day I have not laughed once watching it. (Wife thinks it’s hilarious though!)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 17, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Think you should have put the word “Comedy” in quotes as to this day I have not laughed once watching it. (Wife thinks it’s hilarious though!)
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, you are right. We also have the same split in our house. I found it as funny as getting my wisdom teeth out, my wife liked it, but I didn't want to confuse matters for Boomer .


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 17, 2021)

Watched the first 3 episodes of the north water on BBC.  Absolutely fantastic.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 17, 2021)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I watched one Danish TV series about a libidinous middle aged teacher. 
The kids called her by her first name. No uniforms or dress code. Very casual. 
I 've never been to Denmark. 
I'd like them, I'm sure, but they'd think that I was a stuffed shirt.
My daughter says it's a cool place.  But she could have been referencing the weather--I don't know.
		
Click to expand...

Likely that was Rita. Thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 17, 2021)

Just started Post-Mortem: No One Dies in Skarnes

Interesting first episode, will continue


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 17, 2021)

Another thumbs up for BBC's " Back to Life "  funny , serious and entertaining


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 17, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He was in a comedy show 'Miranda' which was a big deal for a while. I suspect that got him his break in Lucifer (big money in US shows ). He isn't a big name here but if he was on a chat show a good number would know his face from his Miranda days.
		
Click to expand...

I think you need to put quotation marks around "comedy" in that statement.

Read the next post.. fade and die agrees

Don't blame him. It was / is awful 

She was a good back up side comedy in not going out 

She is not a lead comic


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 17, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I think you need to put quotation marks around "comedy" in that statement.

Read the next post.. fade and die agrees

Don't blame him. It was / is awful

She was a good back up side comedy in not going out

She is not a lead comic
		
Click to expand...

And for those who have missed it - the first three episodes of _Miranda_ just happen to be on W (or W+1) this evening…👍😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 18, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I think you need to put quotation marks around "comedy" in that statement.

Read the next post.. fade and die agrees

Don't blame him. It was / is awful 

She was a good back up side comedy in not going out 

She is not a lead comic
		
Click to expand...

There is a very definite male / female split on miranda. I'm with you, not at all funny, but she is undeniably popular with other women 🤷‍♂️


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 18, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There is a very definite male / female split on miranda. I'm with you, not at all funny, but she is undeniably popular with other women 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Then a lot of women don't find Ricky Gervais or Jimmy Carr funny.. until afterlife with the former then he gets so much butt licking on twitter "oh never liked you before but wow" he has always been that funny.. just people couldn't look past it was "him"


----------



## bobmac (Sep 18, 2021)

The repeat of Darling Buds of May
Perfick


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 18, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Then a lot of women don't find Ricky Gervais or Jimmy Carr funny.. until afterlife with the former then he gets so much butt licking on twitter "oh never liked you before but wow" he has always been that funny.. just people couldn't look past it was "him"
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, he is another alongside Miranda for me, never made me laugh. Plenty of people work for both sexes, some tend to appeal to one side more than others. No harm in any of that.


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 18, 2021)

I know I am late to the party but we have Just finished watching the 1st two seasons of Misfits, really good cheap British TV. The 2nd episode when one of the characters was unaware he was bedding an 82 year old was one of the funniest things I’ve seen for years!
Fully aware it goes badly downhill when they start replacing characters but those 12 episodes were brilliant.


----------



## chellie (Sep 18, 2021)

Ok - don't think Miranda is funny or Ricky Gervais.


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 18, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			I know I am late to the party but we have Just finished watching the 1st two seasons of Misfits, really good cheap British TV. The 2nd episode when one of the characters was unaware he was bedding an 82 year old was one of the funniest things I’ve seen for years!
Fully aware it goes badly downhill when they start replacing characters but those 12 episodes were brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

Might have to re-watch. The show was great for the first two series. The ‘Nathan’ character was brilliant. As soon as he left it wasn’t the same.


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 18, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			Might have to re-watch. The show was great for the first two series. The ‘Nathan’ character was brilliant. As soon as he left it wasn’t the same.
		
Click to expand...

He definitely carries the show, much like he does in The Umbrella Academy. Surprised he doesn’t get more work.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 19, 2021)

chellie said:



			Ok - don't think Miranda is funny or Ricky Gervais.
		
Click to expand...

RG was (IMO) superb in both _After Life _and _Derek_.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 21, 2021)

Saw an episode of Desmonds the other day. What a belter of a show that was!


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 22, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			I know I am late to the party but we have Just finished watching the 1st two seasons of Misfits, really good cheap British TV. The 2nd episode when one of the characters was unaware he was bedding an 82 year old was one of the funniest things I’ve seen for years!
Fully aware it goes badly downhill when they start replacing characters but those 12 episodes were brilliant.
		
Click to expand...




Fromtherough said:



			Might have to re-watch. The show was great for the first two series. The ‘Nathan’ character was brilliant. As soon as he left it wasn’t the same.
		
Click to expand...

Nathan was the best, and it was a shame when he left the series. But I'm a big fan of Joe Gilgun too, and his character(s) is/are pretty great as well when he joined. Series 5 was pretty weak though when there were literally none of the originals left. And the Finn character is awful.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 22, 2021)

Ah, Bake Off. Apart from the horror of the opening sequence, what the heck was that about, it was on track straight away. It shows the standard they are all at now for the show stopper to be at the level it was on week 1. That would have been a semi final challenge in previous series.

Anyway, I have Jurgen and Giussepe in our work sweep, I'm feeling good about those two  (I also have George, lovely but he is not walking away with the trophy )


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 22, 2021)

Dug out the NYPD blue dvds last night , I've got to say this is my favourite series of all time.

12 seasons , 261 episodes.
Should see me through recovery after the surgery 😉


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 22, 2021)

Quite enjoyed the opening episode of the new Never Mind the Buzzcocks. Some genuinely funny bits, despite Nish Kumar appearing. I’ll tune in next week to see if I temporarily enjoyed only due to the absence of Phil Jupitus.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 23, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			RG was (IMO) superb in both _After Life _and _Derek_.
		
Click to expand...

And The Office, Extras and Life’s Too Short. The man is a genius.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 23, 2021)

I've started Manhunter on ITV. Instantly compelling, calmly done. Who could have seen Martin Clunes doing roles like this when he started with Men Behaving Badly. The guy has a superb career under his belt.


----------



## dewsweeper (Sep 23, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've started Manhunter on ITV. Instantly compelling, calmly done. Who could have seen Martin Clunes doing roles like this when he started with Men Behaving Badly. The guy has a superb career under his belt.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more, We are equally enjoying this.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 24, 2021)

New Taskmaster last night. Jury is out on this cast. I did laugh a lot at Desiree's balloon task, but otherwise it was a slow start. I'm not sure who's going to stand out from this group. I don't think there's a Wozniak this time. _Maybe _Alan Davies has potential but we'll see. Victoria could be annoying, trying too hard to show how clever she is already.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 24, 2021)

Anyone watched the Ted Lasso thingy, won a few awards but I'd never heard of it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 24, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Anyone watched the Ted Lasso thingy, won a few awards but I'd never heard of it.
		
Click to expand...

I think it is on Apple tv. Anyone have Apple tv? Nope, me either


----------



## GB72 (Sep 24, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think it is on Apple tv. Anyone have Apple tv? Nope, me either 

Click to expand...

We had it free for a bit with my wife's phone but if you want to watch it on an actualy TV you need a ridiculously expensive Apple TV box.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2021)

FBI and FBI Most Wanted 

Good to see that even after a couple of seasons it’s still enjoyable


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 24, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			New Taskmaster last night. Jury is out on this cast. I did laugh a lot at Desiree's balloon task, but otherwise it was a slow start. I'm not sure who's going to stand out from this group. I don't think there's a Wozniak this time. _Maybe _Alan Davies has potential but we'll see. Victoria could be annoying, trying too hard to show how clever she is already.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I’m hoping Davies steps up after a quiet opening. I love the show, but it’s heavily dependent on the cast.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 24, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			Yeah I’m hoping Davies steps up after a quiet opening. I love the show, but it’s heavily dependent on the cast.
		
Click to expand...

I looked on Taskmaster Reddit and everyone there was delighted with the first episode and the cast. I quite like Morgana but that's probably for other reasons. 👀  

I think I just miss Wozniak. 😥


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 24, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I looked on Taskmaster Reddit and everyone there was delighted with the first episode and the cast. I quite like Morgana but that's probably for other reasons. 👀 

I think I just miss Wozniak. 😥
		
Click to expand...

I’d only ever seen Wozniak on Man Down I think, but he was brilliant on Taskmaster.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 24, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			I’d only ever seen Wozniak on Man Down I think, but he was brilliant on Taskmaster.
		
Click to expand...

I had no idea who he was really, we only watched Man Down _after_ that series of TM, because of him.


----------



## D-S (Sep 24, 2021)

Apparently C4 accidentally screened the All4 version of Taskmaster last night, hence the swear words were beeped out. On Twitter they have a short clip without the bleeping.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 27, 2021)

Finished the Night Stalker yesterday. Brilliant series, Martin Clunes was superb. The true life series do seem much more gripping than fiction equivalents at the moment, even when you know the outcome.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 28, 2021)

D-S said:



			Apparently C4 accidentally screened the All4 version of Taskmaster last night, hence the swear words were beeped out. On Twitter they have a short clip without the bleeping.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I read that. I remember thinking while watching it, "this feels weird.. do they normally beep out the swearing?? Surely not..."

We've started watching Ghosts this week. A silly comedy about a woman who inherits a haunted house and can see and hear all the ghosts that live there. It's nothing groundbreaking but has a good few chuckles per episode.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 28, 2021)

Finished Vigil yesterday evening. Enjoyed the series, something a little bit different in terms of setting and an interesting plot.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 28, 2021)

Bosch season 3 finished, terrific stuff 👌
A mate has suggested we watch something called Squid Game, it sounds just a touch berzerk 😂


----------



## BrianM (Sep 28, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Bosch season 3 finished, terrific stuff 👌
A mate has suggested we watch something called Squid Game, it sounds just a touch berzerk 😂
		
Click to expand...

Are all the seasons good?
The books are superb 😀


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 28, 2021)

Vigil - enjoyable watch, can tell it’s from the same team that do In the Line of Duty


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 28, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Are all the seasons good?
The books are superb 😀
		
Click to expand...

First three have been top notch, very high quality TV.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 28, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Are all the seasons good?
The books are superb 😀
		
Click to expand...

Great show, every season a must watch.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 28, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Bosch season 3 finished, terrific stuff 👌
A mate has suggested we watch something called Squid Game, it sounds just a touch berzerk 😂
		
Click to expand...

Definitely get on Squid Game; Takeshi’s Castle crossed with Battle Royale.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 28, 2021)

Clickbait on Netflix, anyone watched it?


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 29, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Clickbait on Netflix, anyone watched it?
		
Click to expand...

Three episodes in. So far it’s a decent time killer but not at all memorable. I’ll stick with it because it flies by and it just so happens to be the perfect length for my workouts. 😂


----------



## Ethan (Sep 29, 2021)

Anyone taken a look at Squid Game? Have it on my list, but haven't dived in yet.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 29, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Anyone taken a look at Squid Game? Have it on my list, but haven't dived in yet.
		
Click to expand...

Yep see my comment a few above. So far so good.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 29, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Three episodes in. So far it’s a decent time killer but not at all memorable. I’ll stick with it because it flies by and it just so happens to be the perfect length for my workouts. 😂
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I’m same after 2ep,it’s watchable.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 29, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Yep see my comment a few above. So far so good.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you’re on his ignore list 😂


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 29, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Maybe you’re on his ignore list 😂
		
Click to expand...

Haha could be. But we’ve interacted in the past so who knows!


----------



## chellie (Sep 29, 2021)

Secret City on Netflix. Binge watched season 1 starting season 2 tomorrow.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 29, 2021)

Binge watched both series of Manhunt 

Really good Telly


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 29, 2021)

So apparently the BBC are making a programme about Jimmy Saville,Saville to be played by Steve Coogan.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 29, 2021)

3 episodes into " Little Fires Everywhere " so far so good .


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 30, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Binge watched both series of Manhunt

Really good Telly
		
Click to expand...

Did the same, binge watched the 1st series then the 2nd, as you say excellent tv. Had to watch the 1st series on the ITV Hub, what a pain that is having to watch nearly 20 minutes of adds in a 45 minute program!


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 30, 2021)

GB72 said:



			We had it free for a bit with my wife's phone but if you want to watch it on an actualy TV you need a ridiculously expensive Apple TV box.
		
Click to expand...

Not true. Works fine on both my Smart TV and Fire Stick.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 30, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Not true. Works fine on both my Smart TV and Fire Stick.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, makes sense. I do not have a fire stick and my stmart TV does not have ghe Apple TV App.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 30, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Anyone watched the Ted Lasso thingy, won a few awards but I'd never heard of it.
		
Click to expand...

Just finished season 1 last night having started it at the weekend whilst I was away. It is on Apple TV, I got a free year when I upgraded my phone. Really enjoyed it, quite funny in parts, start season 2 tonight. The only down side for me is that my smart TV doesn't have an apple TV app, so I can't cast it to the TV, can only watch on the phone.


----------



## D-S (Oct 2, 2021)

Watched the first episode of the final season of Goliath, typically odd but BBT is such a presence, looking forward to the rest.


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 2, 2021)

Watching series 1 of Jack Irish - half-way through (3 of 6) and it is excellent, I watched the three earlier films and they were also very good - but the series ups the game. 

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4905554/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 3, 2021)

_Squid Game _on Netflix.  Question on it that applies to all foreign language films.  Original language plus subtitles or dubbed and no subtitles.  I am generally the former and for SG I’m going the same route - so getting a good doze of South Korean.


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 3, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Squid Game on Netflix.  Question on it that applies to all foreign language films.   Original language plus subtitles or dubbed and no subtitles.  I am generally the former and for SG I’m going the same route.
		
Click to expand...

We are going dubbed but my son who has already watched it reckons it better in original language. Reckons the dubbing actors are very wooden. He may have a point as I find the lead guy pretty annoying.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 3, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			We are going dubbed but my son who has already watched it reckons it better in original language. Reckons the dubbing actors are very wooden. He may have a point as I find the lead guy pretty annoying.
		
Click to expand...

I started with dubbed (default?)  but lasted only 2minutes before switching.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Oct 3, 2021)

Just binged watched Squid game. (Subtitles, I can’t watch dubbed) 

Enjoyed it, would watch the next season if there is one. 

The cup and saucer featured in the bank in the final episode is the same set I have at home and is made at Denby Pottery in Derbyshire.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 3, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Watching series 1 of Jack Irish - half-way through (3 of 6) and it is excellent, I watched the three earlier films and they were also very good - but the series ups the game.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4905554/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0

Click to expand...

Which platform are you watching on Paul?


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 3, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			We are going dubbed but my son who has already watched it reckons it better in original language. Reckons the dubbing actors are very wooden. He may have a point as I find the lead guy pretty annoying.
		
Click to expand...

i think dubbing options are truly awful. would much rather subs


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 3, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Which platform are you watching on Paul?
		
Click to expand...

you can buy on Amazon prime


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 5, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



_Squid Game _on Netflix.  Question on it that applies to all foreign language films.  Original language plus subtitles or dubbed and no subtitles.  I am generally the former and for SG I’m going the same route - so getting a good doze of South Korean.
		
Click to expand...

Sod watching anything with subtitles, spend all your time reading instead of watching what's happening.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Sod watching anything with subtitles, spend all your time reading instead of watching what's happening.
		
Click to expand...

Once you get into the rythym of subtitles you stop thinking about them. It doesn't take long and there is some great stuff out there that opens up to you when you give them a go.


----------



## chellie (Oct 5, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Once you get into the rythym of subtitles you stop thinking about them. It doesn't take long and there is some great stuff out there that opens up to you when you give them a go.
		
Click to expand...


This. We now put them on for a lot of English speaking films and TV series.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 5, 2021)

chellie said:



			This. We now put them on for a lot of English speaking films and TV series.
		
Click to expand...

That's even worse! I end up reading what they're going to say before they've said it and it completely ruins any decent piece of dialogue. Can't understand why you would do that unless you're hard of hearing.


----------



## chellie (Oct 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			That's even worse! I end up reading what they're going to say before they've said it and it completely ruins any decent piece of dialogue. Can't understand why you would do that unless you're hard of hearing.
		
Click to expand...


Accents!!


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 5, 2021)

Just saw this coincidentally. 
https://www.ladbible.com/entertainm...xSKafi64i2An2Bl_huvRIUo337USkv5yBjK7EtmT5l7wE


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			That's even worse! I end up reading what they're going to say before they've said it and it completely ruins any decent piece of dialogue. Can't understand why you would do that unless you're hard of hearing.
		
Click to expand...

Pardon?👂
Tbh you get used to them real quick, I started watching Squid Game dubbed but then switched to subtitles, it’s really worth it. And as LT says it opens up so much content.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 5, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Pardon?👂
Tbh you get used to them real quick, I started watching Squid Game dubbed but then switched to subtitles, it’s really worth it. And as LT says it opens up so much content.
		
Click to expand...

Same, lasted about a minute with the dubbed version, absolutely awful so switched to subtitles. The missus was already asleep so bailed for another night 🤣
Got to say, some of the finest films ever made are subtitled, people who don't watch them for this reason are missing out on a whole bunch of classic films. Top of my head, Parasite, Last Train To Busan, Persepolis, Diving Bell and the Butterfly...the list is massive.


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 5, 2021)

I've seen the Squid game advert come up, looks like a kid's film, what's it all about ?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 5, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Same, lasted about a minute with the dubbed version, absolutely awful so switched to subtitles. The missus was already asleep so bailed for another night 🤣
Got to say, some of the finest films ever made are subtitled, people who don't watch them for this reason are missing out on a whole bunch of classic films. Top of my head, Parasite, Last Train To Busan, Persepolis, Diving Bell and the Butterfly...the list is massive.
		
Click to expand...

A couple of recently rewatched subtitles favourites of mine - Amelie (Audrey Tautou 😍) and Das Boot.  Aside - Though French and not totally silent but not subtitled I love the films of Jacques Tati.


----------



## chellie (Oct 5, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			A couple of recently rewatched subtitles favourites of mine - Amelie (Audrey Tautou 😍) and Das Boot.  Aside - Though French and not totally silent but not subtitled I love the films of Jacques Tati.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, my Mum and Dad loved Jacques Tati. Happy childhood memories for me


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 5, 2021)

Mr Mayor, Sky Comedy. Ted Danson stars, Tina Fey of 30 Rock fame is one of the writers. Easy viewing, enough chuckles and the characters are starting to develop nicely.


----------



## Piece (Oct 5, 2021)

chellie said:



			Oh, my Mum and Dad loved Jacques Tati. Happy childhood memories for me

Click to expand...

My late Dad was a big JT fan.


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 5, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			I've seen the Squid game advert come up, looks like a kid's film, what's it all about ?
		
Click to expand...

Don’t let your kids watch it if they are under 16! 

It’s kids games with extreme violence.


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 5, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Don’t let your kids watch it if they are under 16!

It’s kids games with extreme violence.
		
Click to expand...

Might watch some tonight


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 5, 2021)

chellie said:



			This. We now put them on for a lot of English speaking films and TV series.
		
Click to expand...

my daughter does that all the time. drives me mad, particularly with the American garbage she watches.


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 5, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Might watch some tonight
		
Click to expand...


Weird 🤯


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 5, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Weird 🤯
		
Click to expand...

Just finished ep 7. It’s pretty gripping stuff!


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 6, 2021)

We're new to Netflix at home (just a couple of weeks in). Have watched 10 episodes of Money Heist and most of Squid Game and have been really irritated by the terrible dubbing on each. Have only just realised we can swap the language over to "original" and put on subtitles. Hey ho - sorted!! Much better...  Should have read this thread sooner!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 6, 2021)

Piece said:



			My late Dad was a big JT fan.
		
Click to expand...

This and @chellie’s on love of JT films makes me feel very old.  Whaddya mean I am…!

Maybe some of us of a certain age _get _JT as we spent many wet Saturday mornings watching the silents of Buster Keaton, Harry Lloyd, The Keystone Cops, Charlie Chaplin, and Laurel and Hardy.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 6, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Started the second series of Back to Life on BBC yesterday and it’s nowhere near as good as the first so far. Very disappointing.

Also found the last series of Atypical underwhelming which is sad because it was very good overall.

Looking forward to the next series of Sex Education which airs this Friday on Netflix. I’m hoping that keeps up the high standard.

I’m also a latecomer to The Witcher but after two episodes I’m not hooked at all.
		
Click to expand...

Finished Back to Life S2 last night, enjoyed it. It did get a bit sinister at times, and starts looking a bit bleak for Miri in the last couple of episodes....

Almost through Sex Ed too, still enjoying it, but have to say the writing has gone a bit silly. Is every young 17 year old really so paranoid and insecure that 5 mins without a text message means the end of a relationship?


----------



## Springveldt (Oct 6, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Watching I Zombie in Netflix. Give it a go, really impressed
		
Click to expand...

This has been popping up on my recommendations for years and I finally caved in and gave it a go. Onto Season 4 now and really enjoying it.

Started Y: The Last Man on Disney+, 3 episodes in and not sure about it tbh.

Finished War Of The Worlds on Disney+, will not be watching season 3 if they make it.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 6, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Finished Back to Life S2 last night, enjoyed it. It did get a bit sinister at times, and starts looking a bit bleak for Miri in the last couple of episodes....

Almost through Sex Ed too, still enjoying it, but have to say the writing has gone a bit silly. Is every young 17 year old really so paranoid and insecure that 5 mins without a text message means the end of a relationship?
		
Click to expand...

When he told Miri she was his person...


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 6, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Weird 🤯
		
Click to expand...

Weirdly addictive 🤯


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 7, 2021)

Watched most of Goes Wrong Show series 2 this week. We are a fan of their stage shows, and the first series of this was good. First three episodes of series 2 were good too but episode 4 was rubbish, and ep 5 is a 'part 2' of that one so not sure if we'll bother with that. 🤣


----------



## Piece (Oct 7, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			This and @chellie’s on love of JT films makes me feel very old.  Whaddya mean I am…!

Maybe some of us of a certain age _get _JT as we spent many wet Saturday mornings watching the silents of Buster Keaton, Harry Lloyd, The Keystone Cops, Charlie Chaplin, and Laurel and Hardy.
		
Click to expand...

I was/am a fan of L&H, Abbott & Costello, and "Hooray for" Harry Lloyd. The others, not really.


----------



## chellie (Oct 8, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			This and @chellie’s on love of JT films makes me feel very old.  Whaddya mean I am…!

Maybe some of us of a certain age _get _JT as we spent many wet Saturday mornings watching the silents of Buster Keaton, Harry Lloyd, The Keystone Cops, Charlie Chaplin, and Laurel and Hardy.
		
Click to expand...

Now, I never liked any of those. JT was more subtle which is why I enjoyed them.


----------



## chellie (Oct 8, 2021)

Late to watch Manhunt but both series are very good. Started on a new Nordic one - Chestnut Man on Netflix. Very good


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 8, 2021)

I've just finished Our Friends in the North, just as good I remembered if 1st time round.


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 8, 2021)

saving_par said:



			I've just finished Our Friends in the North, just as good I remembered if 1st time round.
		
Click to expand...


I have that lined up for another viewing. One of the best


----------



## Ross61 (Oct 9, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Sod watching anything with subtitles, spend all your time reading instead of watching what's happening.
		
Click to expand...

It is really easy and for hundreds of thousands of people in the uk, including me, subtitles are a must to be able to follow any programme.
The last 2 weeks has been a disaster for me and others with channel 4’s problems causing no subtitles at all on any of their channels. I’ve not been able to follow what is being said on Taskmaster, 24 hrs in police custody and gogglebox, or anything else. I know there has been uproar about British bake off, but I don’t watch that. But a crap programme of married at first sight that the wrong episode was played was replayed the next day.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 9, 2021)

Was looking forward to Vigil,big disappointment.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 9, 2021)

We started watching the American Office. I'm hoping it gets better after the first series. Michael Scott is not really that funny, he's just a straight-up mean-spirited arsehole so far. I'm hoping they do a bit of a rejig and character adjustment for series 2. 😕


----------



## Italian outcast (Oct 9, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			We started watching the American Office. I'm hoping it gets better after the first series. Michael Scott is not really that funny, he's just a straight-up mean-spirited arsehole so far. I'm hoping they do a bit of a rejig and character adjustment for series 2. 😕
		
Click to expand...

Stick with it - it gets much much better from S02 onwards


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 9, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			We started watching the American Office. I'm hoping it gets better after the first series. Michael Scott is not really that funny, he's just a straight-up mean-spirited arsehole so far. I'm hoping they do a bit of a rejig and character adjustment for series 2. 😕
		
Click to expand...

The first series is a poor remake of the British version. After that they completely change it and it’s more of a traditional sitcom and not trying to be a parody of British cringe humour anymore. And it becomes brilliant. Michael Scott is a brilliant character and you’ll love him before too long.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 9, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			We started watching the American Office. I'm hoping it gets better after the first series. Michael Scott is not really that funny, he's just a straight-up mean-spirited arsehole so far. I'm hoping they do a bit of a rejig and character adjustment for series 2. 😕
		
Click to expand...

I couldn’t get into it.
Love the Original


----------



## toyboy54 (Oct 10, 2021)

Just tuned in to Attenborough-'The Mating Game'....can't help being amazed at the standard of photography ( and how the hell they manage to get such stunning footage-see the opening passage of the Humpback Whales-absolutely stunning)
Don't think him and his crews have ever made a bad series??

Wish my golf was as consistent


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 10, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Just tuned in to Attenborough-'The Mating Game'....can't help being amazed at the standard of photography ( and how the hell they manage to get such stunning footage-see the opening passage of the Humpback Whales-absolutely stunning)
Don't think him and his crews have ever made a bad series??

Wish my golf was as consistent

Click to expand...

Try the Great escape


----------



## toyboy54 (Oct 11, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Try the Great escape
		
Click to expand...

OUCH!!,,,,You know how to hurt, don't you
Off for a few to try the re-furbished Ping Zing ( YES,YES,YES,...I know,I know, it's me that needs re-furbished!!)


----------



## Sats (Oct 11, 2021)

The Orville.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 14, 2021)

Dr Pimple Popper , YUK , but interesting


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 15, 2021)

Been watching and quite enjoying Sense8 on Netflix. A bit odd in parts, a fair bit of good action, a fair bit of adult content. Written and directed by the Wachowskis (of Matrix fame), which may explain some of the content. It scores high on IMDB and is worth a watch.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Oct 15, 2021)

Treadstone, just finished it. Brilliant, clearly set up for a second series that never came, Yanks didn't get it apparently. Shame.


----------



## Piece (Oct 16, 2021)

Piece said:



			I’m going to watch all of Greys Anatomy, all 15 series 🤓😆
		
Click to expand...

Well, I’ve done it. It was actually 16 series! Series 17 is behind a paywall, so no thanks.

Series 2 of Another Life.


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 16, 2021)

Started watching the last series of Dexter so we're up to speed when the new one launches.

Forgotten how good this was 👍


----------



## Piece (Oct 16, 2021)

Squid Game done


----------



## HowlingGale (Oct 16, 2021)

Piece said:



			Squid Game done
		
Click to expand...

What a series that was. Just finished it tonight. Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## toyboy54 (Oct 17, 2021)

Recording 'Made in England- The Wigan Casino Story'
Also just downloaded some albums of the time showcasing the music
Happy days....great music never goes out of fashion does it??


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 17, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Recording 'Made in England- The Wigan Casino Story'
Also just downloaded some albums of the time showcasing the music
Happy days....great music never goes out of fashion does it??

Click to expand...

Love Northern Soul


----------



## toyboy54 (Oct 17, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Love Northern Soul 

Click to expand...

Yes...but can you move like them??? OR-were you there at the time??
Hells Bells, I'm knackered watching them


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 17, 2021)

Watched Schumacher on Netflix, it was interesting for me because I started F1 in 98. Was in the mclaren garage when the title was presented. 
Goodyear left and we tested grooved front tyres with all the teams. 
I ended up testing in 2000 after a 99 season with Stewart’s and BAR. I spent 3 months down in Fiorano as Ferrari tested. I then worked in the garage for the race season, I think in 2004.. I cannot remember.  I was in Monza when Schumacher returned after breaking his legs at Silverstone .. which was quite incredible, he was limping still and the Italian press were going mad.
The experience was incredible and when I was first in the Ferrari garage when we were in Europe, they lifted the shutter and there was a mass of heaving photographers waiting. Michael came out and the flashes were bang off everywhere. He greeted all of his team of mechanics with a handshake and a chat .. I knew this side and it was something that has always stuck with me.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 17, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Yes...but can you move like them??? OR-were you there at the time??
Hells Bells, I'm knackered watching them

Click to expand...

My older brother was and I came to it a bit later around 1980. Only time in my life I chose to wear a skirt!! Never did the gymnastic moves though but loved to watch the guys who were amazing...


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 17, 2021)

Oh and of course Clarks Polyvelt Shoes


----------



## Dando (Oct 17, 2021)

HowlingGale said:



			What a series that was. Just finished it tonight. Absolutely brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

Just started to watch it


----------



## Dando (Oct 18, 2021)

just started to watch Mr Mayor on Sky comedy.

first episode down and so far so good


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 18, 2021)

We started on You series 3. It's not my favourite program in the world, but the wife likes it a lot. I was a bit worried it would just be more of the same with the same kind of storyline repeated from series 2 (it seemed like it would be from how they set it up), however they deviated from that pretty quick and it was actually really decent. we're about half way through.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 18, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			We started on You series 3. It's not my favourite program in the world, but the wife likes it a lot. I was a bit worried it would just be more of the same with the same kind of storyline repeated from series 2 (it seemed like it would be from how they set it up), however they deviated from that pretty quick and it was actually really decent. we're about half way through.
		
Click to expand...

I watched season 1, I thought it looked like it only had one season in it. A few episodes of season 2 confirmed my view and I dropped out. Is it worth skipping the rest of season 2 and jumping into season 3?


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 18, 2021)

Series 3 of Succession starts tonight,  really looking forward to it.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 18, 2021)

Ethan said:



			I watched season 1, I thought it looked like it only had one season in it. A few episodes of season 2 confirmed my view and I dropped out. Is it worth skipping the rest of season 2 and jumping into season 3?
		
Click to expand...

It's hard to say because I basically missed all of series 1, haha. I only started watching in series 2 - it got pretty wild by the end of that series and it's carried on in that vein now. I suppose it's a bit far-fetched but I couldn't say it was boring at all.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 18, 2021)

Ethan said:



			I watched season 1, I thought it looked like it only had one season in it. A few episodes of season 2 confirmed my view and I dropped out. Is it worth skipping the rest of season 2 and jumping into season 3?
		
Click to expand...

Tbh mate I’d stick with Season 2.
Think I stopped watching it & went back to it.
It sets S3 up.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 18, 2021)

SPOILER ALERT








However much I love the series, I cannot see that I would want Billions to return bearing in mind the departure at the end of the latest series.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 18, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Tbh mate I’d stick with Season 2.
Think I stopped watching it & went back to it.
It sets S3 up.
		
Click to expand...

In fact yeah, I'd forgotten but series 2 does start a bit slowly, but there are some real twists half way through and at the end that liven it up a lot.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 18, 2021)

GB72 said:



			SPOILER ALERT








However much I love the series, I cannot see that I would want Billions to return bearing in mind the departure at the end of the latest series.
		
Click to expand...


Yeah, buying a northern UK football team through a Middle East shell company was a hard to believe plot twist.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 18, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Yeah, buying a northern UK football team through a Middle East shell company was a hard to believe plot twist.
		
Click to expand...

With the connection to Switzerland I would have thought head of FIFA would have suited the character perfectly.


----------



## D-S (Oct 18, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Yeah, buying a northern UK football team through a Middle East shell company was a hard to believe plot twist.
		
Click to expand...

That was Succession not Billions. 
Billions lost the plot a season or two ago and the characters became caricatures for me, glad it seems to have come to a sort of natural conclusion.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 19, 2021)

Just seen a trailer on Sky for Dexter: New Blood. Looking forward to that. Loved Dexter.


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 19, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Just seen a trailer on Sky for Dexter: New Blood. Looking forward to that. Loved Dexter.
		
Click to expand...

Did it say when it was coming out? Or was it merely a coming soon type thing?


----------



## Ethan (Oct 19, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			Did it say when it was coming out? Or was it merely a coming soon type thing?
		
Click to expand...

Mid-November, I think.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 19, 2021)

Just watched Official Secrets on Netflix. Absorbing.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 19, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			We started on You series 3. It's not my favourite program in the world, but the wife likes it a lot. I was a bit worried it would just be more of the same with the same kind of storyline repeated from series 2 (it seemed like it would be from how they set it up), however they deviated from that pretty quick and it was actually really decent. we're about half way through.
		
Click to expand...

Think I was a bit hasty, it has drifted off into nonsense for a few episodes since then. It seems to be very hit and miss, but I guess we'll see where it ends up.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 20, 2021)

Last night saw us watch two episodes, including the penultimate episode, of Series 3 of _The Handmaid’s Tale.  _Brutal but brilliant_._


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 20, 2021)

Squid Game - I'm up to ep 6, compelling viewing, show of the year for me. No spoilers but 1 word - Marbles

Anyone who has seen it will understand (I'm not even going to use emojis as I don't want to spoil it for anyone but you know if you have watched it)


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 20, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Squid Game - I'm up to ep 6, compelling viewing, show of the year for me. No spoilers but 1 word - Marbles

Anyone who has seen it will understand (I'm not even going to use emojis as I don't want to spoil it for anyone but you know if you have watched it)
		
Click to expand...

Everyone keeps saying how good it is,but I can’t bring myself to watch it 🤷‍♂️


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 20, 2021)

i finished Squid Game last night - it is very good and a must watch. I then started another Netflix Korean series called My name - 1 episode in and am also loving this.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 20, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Everyone keeps saying how good it is,but I can’t bring myself to watch it 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

There is a lot of violence but there is so much more to it than that. If it doesn't appeal, it doesn't appeal but it is powerful stuff.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 20, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There is a lot of violence but there is so much more to it than that. If it doesn't appeal, it doesn't appeal but it is powerful stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Have tried twice now to watch the first episode, fallen asleep both times...... Usually means it's good, I only stay awake through the rubbish progs & films, but don't know if I want to go a third time...... maybe get lucky.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 20, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Have tried twice now to watch the first episode, fallen asleep both times...... Usually means it's good, I only stay awake through the rubbish progs & films, but don't know if I want to go a third time...... maybe get lucky.
		
Click to expand...

The first episode is quite a slow burner until they get into the game, setting up the main character. Ep 2 is a mixed bag but it really takes off by episode 3.


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 20, 2021)

Narcos S3, Nov 5th on Netflix


----------



## Tongo (Oct 20, 2021)

New series of Shetland beginning on BBC1 tonight. Very good last couple of series' that have got better each time. Dougie Henshall is excellent.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 20, 2021)

In contrast we've watched 2 episodes of Hollington Drive and found it rather dull and bland. Mrs T is going to continue with it but I can't be bothered.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 20, 2021)

Tongo said:



			New series of Shetland beginning on BBC1 tonight. Very good last couple of series' that have got better each time. Dougie Henshall is excellent.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for posting this. I can't believe the beeb haven't been promoting it. It's a really good show and I agree with you about Dougie Henshall.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 20, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Thanks for posting this. I can't believe the beeb haven't been promoting it. It's a really good show and I agree with you about Dougie Henshall.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I didnt know a new series was on until i checked the TV listings for this evening!


----------



## HowlingGale (Oct 20, 2021)

Nearly finished season 1 of Cobra Kai. Oh my, what a trip down memory lane. It's all handled so well. Very funny in places, and a bit of a piss take as well. Whoever thought that up is a genius.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 20, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			We started on You series 3. It's not my favourite program in the world, but the wife likes it a lot. I was a bit worried it would just be more of the same with the same kind of storyline repeated from series 2 (it seemed like it would be from how they set it up), however they deviated from that pretty quick and it was actually really decent. we're about half way through.
		
Click to expand...

Mrs loves it

It's like a complete rip off Dexter 

Well like a poor man's copy 

Like something off wish .com


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 20, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Mrs loves it

It's like a complete rip off Dexter

Well like a poor man's copy

Like something off wish .com
		
Click to expand...

I've never watched that!


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 20, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I've never watched that!
		
Click to expand...

Get involved
It's amazing and unlike this well acted


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 20, 2021)

Tongo said:



			New series of Shetland beginning on BBC1 tonight. Very good last couple of series' that have got better each time. Dougie Henshall is excellent.
		
Click to expand...

Think they might to work on their continuity or is the weather always that extreme there 😂


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 20, 2021)

Binged the first 4 episodes of Squid Game, it's pretty darn good


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 21, 2021)

Finished Season 3 of _The Handmaid’s Tale _last night…ooof…you go girl!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 21, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Mrs loves it

It's like a complete rip off Dexter

Well like a poor man's copy

Like something off wish .com
		
Click to expand...

I started S3 last night,love it 😂


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 21, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			I started S3 last night,love it 😂
		
Click to expand...

Your lucky you get to watch it again without knowing 

I've watched it again with wife its brilliant however not the same as they first


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 21, 2021)

HowlingGale said:



			Nearly finished season 1 of Cobra Kai. Oh my, what a trip down memory lane. It's all handled so well. Very funny in places, and a bit of a piss take as well. Whoever thought that up is a genius.
		
Click to expand...

I was reticent at first, but after some cajoling on here, I stuck with it, grew to like it and enjoyed it a lot more than I care to admit........ even if it does get a bit predictable and samey at times, it's worth a watch and I'm waiting for Season 4 in December.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 21, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Thanks for posting this. I can't believe the beeb haven't been promoting it. It's a really good show and I agree with you about Dougie Henshall.
		
Click to expand...

They did, but I only watch the BBC occasionally now, mostly on iplayer when I do. Saw an ad for it last week, but forgot about it until this reminder


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 21, 2021)

Dave Chapelle thing on Netflix.
Is he the US equivalent of Roy chubby Brown ?
Might have to watch again as it flew by but can't say I was offended


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 22, 2021)

Tongo said:



			New series of Shetland beginning on BBC1 tonight. Very good last couple of series' that have got better each time. Dougie Henshall is excellent.
		
Click to expand...

What a good first episode, didn't disappoint, Dougie Henshall is superb as Jimmie Perez. Just a shame we have to wait a week for the next episode.

Had to make do with starting the second season of Manhunt. Martin Clunes also excellent in this.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 22, 2021)

Finished Squid Game last night, wow what a great series. Final episode was a touch dull but I can forgive them that as the previous 8 were great 👌


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 22, 2021)

The Missus is forcing me to watch some newish Finnish drama on Netflix (can't remember the name). Is it just me or are all these Scandi-type dramas becoming much the same now? Tough, young, single mum cop reluctantly teams up with brash, young male cop to solve the murder of a young attractive woman who was simultaneously very working class, but mixed in upper social circles...

I feel that I can just skip to the last episode and miss out all the tedious personal stuff...

Anyway, watched Manhunter (film) again last night. Still the best Lecter film and an amazing 80's soundtrack...


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 22, 2021)

Chestnut man on Netflix was pretty decent 👍


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 22, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Dave Chapelle thing on Netflix.
Is he the US equivalent of Roy chubby Brown ?
Might have to watch again as it flew by but can't say I was offended
		
Click to expand...

Remember the good old days when if people were offended they’d just stop watching?


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 24, 2021)

Just finished My Name on Netflix. Truly superb. Anyone who liked Infernal Affairs and the Departed should crack on and watch


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 24, 2021)

Continuing the theme of watching stuff I missed first time around, I’m currently four series deep into Seinfeld. Not even sure if it aired in the UK originally but I was obviously aware how popular it was globally. Plus I love Curb Your Enthusiasm. Really enjoying it, didn’t think I would but it’s consistently funny. The only annoying thing is when it cuts to Seinfeld delivering stand up at the start/end of episodes.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Oct 24, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Thanks for posting this. I can't believe the beeb haven't been promoting it. It's a really good show and I agree with you about Dougie Henshall.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, glad it's back. We missed it. Excellent quality.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 24, 2021)

New series of Escape to the Chateau on Channel 4 at 8 this evening. Always amazes me what Dick Strawbridge manages to turn his hand to. Proper engineer. Very jealous of his abilities.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 25, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Chestnut man on Netflix was pretty decent 👍
		
Click to expand...

Started this at the weekend, liking it so far, but don't really like the lead detective as yet. Why in these stories, are the detectives always really stupid when it comes to not telling people they are about to go down a dark hole on their own....... it's so stupid, it infuriates me, and I know it's only a story...


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 26, 2021)

Was looking for something light to watch last night with a short runtime. Found LoveSick on Netflix, funny (if a little stupid) premise, enjoyed the first episode and worth staying with. Was looking it up on IMDB as it's an ITV show and has 3 seasons. 8.1 rating on IMDB, but most surprising to me is the actor playing the lead role. Maybe not well known as such, but seems he's quite a talented chap, fans of The Detectorists will know his voice well.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 26, 2021)

The Long Call, ITV 9pm. New detective show being shown over the week. A bit messy, decent cast. Worth watching for the secenery though. It is is set in Devon, mainly Ilfracombe. Never been to Ilfraccmbe but it looks lovely.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 26, 2021)

New series of Stath Lets Flats is on tonight. Glorious silly comedy, I loved the first couple of series.


----------



## Slime (Oct 26, 2021)

After plenty of recommending, I'm finally watching Ricky Gervais' Afterlife.
I watched the first season on Saturday and I'm now halfway through the second season.
Absolutely superb ................................. in every respect.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 26, 2021)

Bake Off. And hoping that Giuseppe wins as he's hilarious and looks like a Mario Kart character


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 26, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Bake Off. And hoping that Giuseppe wins as he's hilarious and looks like a Mario Kart character 

Click to expand...

Not only is all of this true but I also have him in our work sweep 👍. Only Jurgen and his obviously false German accent 😂 can stop him.

It's been a really good series so far.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 26, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Not only is all of this true but I also have him in our work sweep 👍. Only Jurgen and his obviously false German accent 😂 can stop him.

It's been a really good series so far.
		
Click to expand...

The man is a legend. (Giuseppe that is) Is there anything he can't do? He's just schooled everyone in dancing Zorba the Greek. Nice.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 26, 2021)

Tongo said:



			The man is a legend. (Giuseppe that is) Is there anything he can't do? He's just schooled everyone in dancing Zorba the Greek. Nice. 

Click to expand...

And seems like a lovely guy at the same time. No arrogance, no cockiness, just a smiley, happy man who is a very, very good baker.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 26, 2021)

Brassic. Just incredibly funny and sort of relatable if you grew up in a small village (spirit of community not all the crime capers).

Was in tears laughing at S3 E1 & 2.


----------



## Slime (Oct 26, 2021)

Slime said:



			After plenty of recommending, I'm finally watching Ricky Gervais' Afterlife.
I watched the first season on Saturday and I'm now halfway through the second season.
Absolutely superb ................................. in every respect. 

Click to expand...

Second season done, can't wait for Season 3.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 27, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Was looking for something light to watch last night with a short runtime. Found LoveSick on Netflix, funny (if a little stupid) premise, enjoyed the first episode and worth staying with. Was looking it up on IMDB as it's an ITV show and has 3 seasons. 8.1 rating on IMDB, but most surprising to me is the actor playing the lead role. Maybe not well known as such, but seems he's quite a talented chap, fans of The Detectorists will know his voice well.







Click to expand...

Binged season 1 last night, really enjoying it, funny and made us laugh aloud


----------



## HowlingGale (Oct 27, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Brassic. Just incredibly funny and sort of relatable if you grew up in a small village (spirit of community not all the crime capers).

Was in tears laughing at S3 E1 & 2.
		
Click to expand...

Really is funny. I was absolutely peeing myself at bits in the first two seasons. Might need to get Now TV to catch up


----------



## Piece (Oct 27, 2021)

Billions season 5 done. Didn't quite hit the mark of others but still good. Series 6 will be interesting with the new dynamic.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 27, 2021)

HowlingGale said:



			Really is funny. I was absolutely peeing myself at bits in the first two seasons. Might need to get Now TV to catch up
		
Click to expand...

Would recommend, as with the first two seasons the best characters (Vinny aside) are Thommo (brilliantly played by Ryan Sampson) and old Farmer Jim.


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 27, 2021)

I'm 4 episodes into Squid Games.

When does it start to become brilliant?


----------



## GB72 (Oct 27, 2021)

Piece said:



			Billions season 5 done. Didn't quite hit the mark of others but still good. Series 6 will be interesting with the new dynamic.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. My first thought was to just end it there but actually the dynamic between the 2 main characters had been going on for 5 series now and so to switch it up a bit may breathe new life into the show.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 27, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I'm 4 episodes into Squid Games.

When does it start to become brilliant?
		
Click to expand...

I loved  every episode bar the final one, episode 6 with the marbles 😳


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 27, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I'm 4 episodes into Squid Games.

When does it start to become brilliant?
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen tug of war? What about lights out? If you are not getting it after those episodes then I suspect the program is not for you. 

Marbles is equivalent, for me, to Battle of the .... in GoT

None of the above are spoilers by the way.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 27, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Bake Off. And hoping that Giuseppe wins as he's hilarious and looks like a Mario Kart character 

Click to expand...

Just watched this week's and Chigs has really gone up in my estimations - the way he really tried to help Amanda...well done Chigs!


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 27, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I'm 4 episodes into Squid Games.

When does it start to become brilliant?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure it was ever briillant, just intriguing.
I'm not sure I'd bother with a second series


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 27, 2021)

Motherland.
Really funny,big fan of Diane Morgan.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 27, 2021)

Succession-series 3 , been a belting start


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 27, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Motherland.
Really funny,big fan of Diane Morgan.
		
Click to expand...

She's hilarious. I really enjoyed Mandy...daft but funny!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 27, 2021)

You seen Cunk on Britain?


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 27, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			You seen Cunk on Britain?
		
Click to expand...

No. Just looked it up and not on iplayer so will keep an eye out if it reappears.

The other actress in Motherland (Anna Maxwell Martin) also cracks me up but cannot take her seriously in anything else!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 27, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			No. Just looked it up and not on iplayer so will keep an eye out if it reappears.

The other actress in Motherland (Anna Maxwell Martin) also cracks me up but cannot take her seriously in anything else!
		
Click to expand...

She was good in Line of Duty.
We tried watching Hollington Drive with her in other night,some terrible acting in that.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 30, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Have you seen tug of war? What about lights out? If you are not getting it after those episodes then I suspect the program is not for you.

Marbles is equivalent, for me, to Battle of the .... in GoT

None of the above are spoilers by the way.
		
Click to expand...

Finished it last night. Enjoyed it, marbles was a tough one, but not sure about the ending, certainly not interested in a second season though.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 30, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Finished it last night. Enjoyed it, marbles was a tough one, but not sure about the ending, certainly not interested in a second season though.
		
Click to expand...

I'd agree about the ending, it didn't work that well after the games finished. I don't want to say too much more about weaknesses as it isn't possible without spoilers.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 30, 2021)

Late to the party but I'm now on series 3 of Brassic it's absolutely hilarious .
Thanks to whoever mentioned it


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 2, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'd agree about the ending, it didn't work that well after the games finished. I don't want to say too much more about weaknesses as it isn't possible without spoilers.
		
Click to expand...


not a spoiler, but I just didn't get the point of the VIPs. It added nothing to the story, and was pretty badly done - why were they speaking in what seemed to be poorly dubbed English?

Other than that, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 2, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			not a spoiler, but I just didn't get the point of the VIPs. It added nothing to the story, and was pretty badly done - why were they speaking in what seemed to be poorly dubbed English?

Other than that, I really enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

They paid into the prize pot. They also showed the disdain the wealthy have for the poor, a bit of social commentary? I agree, the show could have happily existed without them though.


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 2, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			not a spoiler, but I just didn't get the point of the VIPs. It added nothing to the story, and was pretty badly done - why were they speaking in what seemed to be poorly dubbed English?
		
Click to expand...

It's not a unique problem to Squid Game. The South Korean script writers aren't too good at creating English dialogue but there's a fashionable element to include English dialogue in South Korean film & TV because culturally South Korean is very Americanised. So not only are script and translations sometimes poor to begin with, editors will choose the best take without understanding enough English to choose an actor's best performance, so you can end up with a mishmash of disconnected conversations between two English speaking performances that, due to editing, don't flow as a single conversation at all. Some of the VIP scenes exhibit this problem, where it's just a disconnected mess of statements and scenes filling the narrative.

Also bear in mind the translated English script we have read in subtitles or heard in dubbing isn't good or correct in many places either.  I used to do some work in South Korea some years ago so have friends from Seoul who found the Squid Game subtitles amusingly poor. They said some of the conversations between the gangster guy and the single mother are particularly weird translations.

Overall still a great bit of entertainment despite the flaws. I really enjoyed it but without getting spoilery it's hard to comment on large parts of it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 2, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Late to the party but I'm now on series 3 of Brassic it's absolutely hilarious .
Thanks to whoever mentioned it

Click to expand...

Give Motherland a watch when you’ve finished Brassic.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 2, 2021)

Finished Billions last night 😱
Best Season so far imo.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 2, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Finished Billions last night 😱
Best Season so far imo.
		
Click to expand...

Really not sure whether it should continue from here. Could be a breath of fresh air with the change in focus but will it be the same. (hard to explain without spoliers)


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 2, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Really not sure whether it should continue from here. Could be a breath of fresh air with the change in focus but will it be the same. (hard to explain without spoliers)
		
Click to expand...

Know what you mean,but I want more 😊

A lot of shows run out of steam tho.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 2, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Know what you mean,but I want more 😊

A lot of shows run out of steam tho.
		
Click to expand...

I think one or two more series would do it. I think that Chuck needs his big comeuppance by the end, in fact I think they all do as I cannot think of any character that deserves a happy ending at the moment. Whilst on a different subject matter entirely, it reminds me of The Shield in so far as basically none of the main characters seem worthy of redemption (OK maybe one in the shield and he was the only one who went to jail for his crimes ironically).


----------



## chico (Nov 2, 2021)

Just getting round to watching The Wire. Its OK but always heard its one of the best TV shows ever has maybe left me expecting too much. It ain't as good as The Sopranos that's for sure.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 2, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I think one or two more series would do it. I think that Chuck needs his big comeuppance by the end, in fact I think they all do as I cannot think of any character that deserves a happy ending at the moment. Whilst on a different subject matter entirely, it reminds me of The Shield in so far as basically none of the main characters seem worthy of redemption (OK maybe one in the shield and he was the only one who went to jail for his crimes ironically).
		
Click to expand...

I love my box sets,but couldn’t get into the Shield 😬
I thought Sopranos & Breaking Bad did well knowing when to stop whilst they were  good.
A lot of others do 1 or 2 seasons too many for me,Homeland,walking dead…..


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 2, 2021)

chico said:



			Just getting round to watching The Wire. Its OK but always heard its one of the best TV shows ever has maybe left me expecting too much. It ain't as good as The Sopranos that's for sure.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree,but maybe we missed the boat.
Might have enjoyed it more if we watched it at the time.
Nothing comes close to Sopranos for me.


----------



## Tongo (Nov 2, 2021)

Anybody watching Angela Black on Sundays? Not sure what I make of it, storyline is intriguing but I'm still a bit lukewarm.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 2, 2021)

Tongo said:



			Anybody watching Angela Black on Sundays? Not sure what I make of it, storyline is intriguing but I'm still a bit lukewarm.
		
Click to expand...

Yes and ditto but have stuck with it. Seems to have a similar theme to another series or film but can't think what. She's a bit of a hard watch...


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 2, 2021)

chico said:



			Just getting round to watching The Wire. Its OK but always heard its one of the best TV shows ever has maybe left me expecting too much. It ain't as good as The Sopranos that's for sure.
		
Click to expand...

Give it time, it will draw you in.
On the flip side, I tried watching The Sopranos and gave up after the first few episodes as it was gash 😂


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 2, 2021)

Watched the first two episodes of Ozark last night, enjoyed it. I like Jason Bateman anyway and there are 3 seasons so happy day.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 2, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Watched the first two episodes of Ozark last night, enjoyed it. I like Jason Bateman anyway and there are 3 seasons so happy day.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it’s pretty good, well worth sticking with 👍


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 2, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Yeah it’s pretty good, well worth sticking with 👍
		
Click to expand...

Worth watching, not sure if there's going to be another series.


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 2, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Worth watching, not sure if there's going to be another series.
		
Click to expand...

IMDB say there is a 4th season airing in January.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 2, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			IMDB say there is a 4th season airing in January.
		
Click to expand...

Beat me to it 👌


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 2, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			IMDB say there is a 4th season airing in January.
		
Click to expand...

I'll look forward to that and hopefully Better Call Saul as well.


----------



## chico (Nov 2, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Give it time, it will draw you in.
On the flip side, I tried watching The Sopranos and gave up after the first few episodes as it was gash 😂
		
Click to expand...

The Sopranos really gets going by the middle of the first season. The best series I've ever watched by a long way. 
I am going to watch The Wire to the end, I'm midway through season two and enjoying it but I think I was just expecting too much. Its a bit like Breaking Bad, I was late to that party too and just never thought it was as great as most people were saying.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 2, 2021)

Narcos Mexico series 3 starts on Friday, can’t wait as it will fill the void left from when we finish Bosch very shortly.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 2, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Give it time, it will draw you in.
On the flip side, I *tried watching The Sopranos and gave up after the first few episodes as it was gash* 😂
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to my ignore list 😊


----------



## Ethan (Nov 2, 2021)

chico said:



			The Sopranos really gets going by the middle of the first season. The best series I've ever watched by a long way.
I am going to watch The Wire to the end, I'm midway through season two and enjoying it but I think I was just expecting too much. Its a bit like Breaking Bad, I was late to that party too and just never thought it was as great as most people were saying.
		
Click to expand...

The Sopranos is an example of how HBO changed TV. They don't need to get immediate viewing figures in order to get a second season, so they can allow the characters and plot to build, and they took their time with The Sopranos which turns out to be quite complex and multi-layered, and is a great show. So is The Wire, and was quicker to get going.

I liked Breaking Bad better than other, though. Better Call Saul is great too.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 2, 2021)

chico said:



			The Sopranos really gets going by the middle of the first season. The best series I've ever watched by a long way.
I am going to watch The Wire to the end, I'm midway through season two and enjoying it but I think I was just expecting too much. Its a bit like Breaking Bad, I was late to that party too and just never thought it was as great as most people were saying.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with @Beezerk I'm afraid. I got to the middle of the first season and don't feel it got going. So boring I couldn't wait for each episode to end. We gave up on it, unsure what the fuss was about.


----------



## Dando (Nov 3, 2021)

We’ve just started to watch succession. Not sure what to make of
of it so far


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 3, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Give it time, it will draw you in.
On the flip side, I tried watching The Sopranos and gave up after the first few episodes as it was gash 😂
		
Click to expand...

Snap, Just didn't get the hype 🤔


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 3, 2021)

Finished Squid Games.
still don’t get the hype. It became entirely predictable and the ending was poor.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 3, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Snap, Just didn't get the hype 🤔
		
Click to expand...

I'll definitely give it another go, the reviews say its too good not to. Maybe I'll last longer this time lol.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 4, 2021)

Just finished Lovesick on Netflix, which I thoroughly enjoyed, some very funny moments and the 4 main characters were pretty good throughout, especially his mate Angus.




D-S said:



			Call My Agent on Netflix. Very funny and very French if you like that sort of thing, also full of cameos from all the top names in French cinema but a bit strange as you don’t know who they are. Juliet Binoche and Sigourney Weaver also appear.
		
Click to expand...

Just started this, have only watched the first two episodes, but am liking it so far. The main male actor was good in the tunnel, which led me to giving it a go.


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 4, 2021)

Started the 3rd series of What we do in the Shadows last night. It just cracks me up. Got to resist watching the whole series in 3 days!


----------



## Ethan (Nov 4, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I'll definitely give it another go, the reviews say its too good not to. Maybe I'll last longer this time lol.
		
Click to expand...

Finish the first season, at least.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 4, 2021)

Showtrial. Gripping. The performances of Celine Buckens and Tracy Ifeachor are outstanding


----------



## rulefan (Nov 4, 2021)

Halfway through the Outlaws. Quirky humour. Can't wait for the denouement.


----------



## D-S (Nov 4, 2021)

rulefan said:



			Halfway through the Outlaws. Quirky humour. Can't wait for the denouement.
		
Click to expand...

They used our golf club as a base during the filming whilst we were all in lockdown earlier this year. It was nice to see some life at the otherwise deserted golf club, amazing how many people and vehicles were involved. They shot a some footage at the club as well so interested to see if that makes it into any episode, always looking for local locations whilst watching a bit like ‘Only Fools and Horses‘ too as this was shot around here too.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 4, 2021)

D-S said:



			They used our golf club as a base during the filming whilst we were all in lockdown earlier this year. It was nice to see some life at the otherwise deserted golf club, amazing how many people and vehicles were involved. They shot a some footage at the club as well so interested to see if that makes it into any episode, always looking for local locations whilst watching a bit like ‘Only Fools and Horses‘ too as this was shot around here too.
		
Click to expand...

It seems Showtrial was located in Bristol also.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 4, 2021)

Just finished Bosch, life suddenly feels bereft of meaning, what now 🙀


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 4, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Just finished Bosch, life suddenly feels bereft of meaning, what now 🙀
		
Click to expand...

Bish bash , I'll get my coat


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 5, 2021)

Nearly finished Mr Mayor on Sky. Ted Danson really is a class actor. Great comic timing, never puts in a bad performance.


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 5, 2021)

rulefan said:



			Showtrial. Gripping. The performances of Celine Buckens and Tracy Ifeachor are outstanding
		
Click to expand...

Watched the first instalment this afternoon based on your post. Excellent viewing. I owe you one.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Nov 5, 2021)

Looking forward to the return of _Dexter _after about a decade's absence. 
We were gong to name our new puppy that seven years ago.
A Welsh Terrorist Terrier.

Turned out that a girl in the litter seemed to like us more--jumped all over us-- so we chose her and named her Molly.
Couldn't call a Welsh dog by a non-British Isles sounding name.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 6, 2021)

First episode of Dalgleish looks promising.


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 6, 2021)

Watch 6 episodes of Ted Lasso last night. Excellent. Will binge more later after the boks have beaten Wales!!


----------



## Rooter (Nov 8, 2021)

About 2/3 way through season one of 'Temple' really starting to enjoy it now. Long story short about a surgeon who somehow has started an underground clinic for cash jobs to help him while he searches for a cure for his terminally ill wife who's death he has faked....

Also, extremely late to the party, have finally started to watch the office (US Version) I bloomin love Steve Carrell. but at what point do you stop 'comparing' him to Gervais, or Tim, Gareth etc and just think of the US mob as their own characters... Does that make sense?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 8, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Also, extremely late to the party, have finally started to watch the office (US Version) I bloomin love Steve Carrell. but at what point do you stop 'comparing' him to Gervais, or Tim, Gareth etc and just think of the US mob as their own characters... Does that make sense?
		
Click to expand...

I didn't watch the UK Office, can't bear Ricky Gervais. I've seen clips of it and found it deeply unfunny. My daughter convinced me to watch the US version, 'stick with it' she said. I believe the first series stays quite close to the UK one in style but then starts to go its own way by series 2. I found Carrell annoying at first but then he and the other characters develop nicely, they calm down.

In answer to you question, I can't fully say but I suspect it will happen during series 2. Those who have seen both can answer better but that was the feeling I got. It settled down in series 2, the characters found their feet.

I've seen them all by the way, loved it. There are great moments in it, great characters.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 8, 2021)

I’m giving Dexter ANOTHER go.
Actually enjoying it this time.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 8, 2021)

Narcos Mexico series 3, 3 episodes in and it's great stuff.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 8, 2021)

Rooter said:



			About 2/3 way through season one of 'Temple' really starting to enjoy it now. Long story short about a surgeon who somehow has started an underground clinic for cash jobs to help him while he searches for a cure for his terminally ill wife who's death he has faked....

Also, extremely late to the party, have finally started to watch the office (US Version) I bloomin love Steve Carrell. but at what point do you stop 'comparing' him to Gervais, or Tim, Gareth etc and just think of the US mob as their own characters... Does that make sense?
		
Click to expand...

I also started the American Office a few weeks ago (although we put it on hold for something else but we will go back to it). As others have said above, the first series just felt like a poor man's UK version, only Michael Scott just seemed cold and mean-spirited to me. I think it's because Americans can't do 'cringe' humour like the English comedies. But from series two I think they started to make it their own more and let the characters become more natural.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 8, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			I’m giving Dexter ANOTHER go.
Actually enjoying it this time.
		
Click to expand...

I saw there is a new season / spin off of this also?!


----------



## Springveldt (Nov 8, 2021)

Just finished Another Life on Netflix, I enjoyed it even although the reviews weren't great.

Still haven't watched Squid Games yet, might give it a go next.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 8, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I saw there is a new season / spin off of this also?!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah,think that’s what made me watch it.


----------



## Slime (Nov 8, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I didn't watch the UK Office, *can't bear Ricky Gervais.* I've seen clips of it and found it deeply unfunny. My daughter convinced me to watch the US version, 'stick with it' she said. I believe the first series stays quite close to the UK one in style but then starts to go its own way by series 2. I found Carrell annoying at first but then he and the other characters develop nicely, they calm down.
		
Click to expand...

I strongly recommend After Life, absolutely outstanding.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 8, 2021)

Slime said:



			I strongly recommend After Life, absolutely outstanding.
		
Click to expand...

The combination of him and a story of dealing with grief couldn't be worse for me, no matter how good everyone else finds it.


----------



## Slime (Nov 8, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The combination of him and a story of dealing with grief couldn't be worse for me, no matter how good everyone else finds it.
		
Click to expand...

Just give it a try, it's both hilarious and emotional.
Well written, well acted and a fabulous cast.


----------



## Whereditgo (Nov 8, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The combination of him and a story of dealing with grief couldn't be worse for me, no matter how good everyone else finds it.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not really a Ricky Gervais fan either, but I thought After Life was one of the best series I've seen in a very long time.


----------



## Bamberdele21 (Nov 8, 2021)

Whereditgo said:



			I'm not really a Ricky Gervais fan either, but I thought After Life was one of the best series I've seen in a very long time.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 8, 2021)

😂 That part was hilarious 😂


----------



## Bamberdele21 (Nov 8, 2021)

Brilliant watch


----------



## Tongo (Nov 8, 2021)

Anybody watching the Madame Blanc Mysteries on Saturdays on Channel 5? From what I've read and spoken to other people it seems to get the thumbs up but I find it a load of pap. Too much filler and not enough actual focus on the mystery. When each episode is effectively 45 mins long (once the adverts have been taken out) then there shouldn't be much time for anything else than the actual mystery. Just smacks of an excuse for a jolly in sunny climes.


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 8, 2021)

Goliath S4 👏👏👏👏


----------



## IanM (Nov 8, 2021)

Outlaws on BBC1.  Very watchable.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 9, 2021)

IanM said:



			Outlaws on BBC1.  Very watchable.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant stuff, I'm on Ep 3, BBC i Player


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 9, 2021)

Out of curiosity I jumped onto All4 to have a look at S1 of _Stath Lets Flats_.  

Been on the go since 2018 and I did find myself laughing out loud more than once during E1 so will watch more.  It reminds me a bit of RG’s_ The Office_ and _After Life - _both of which I love.


----------



## Piece (Nov 9, 2021)

Station 19.


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 10, 2021)

Rulefan suggested Showtrial, and I’ve binged on the entire series during the last couple of days.

Absolutely brilliant. Great acting, gripping storyline. By some distance the best television I have watched in years.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 11, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Out of curiosity I jumped onto All4 to have a look at S1 of _Stath Lets Flats_. 

Been on the go since 2018 and I did find myself laughing out loud more than once during E1 so will watch more.  It reminds me a bit of RG’s_ The Office_ and _After Life - _both of which I love.
		
Click to expand...

Although this weeks new episode is possibly the most random TV I have ever seen! it was funny though!! Just a bit mental....


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 11, 2021)

Bump - on iplayer...may have been recommended on here. Decent enough!


----------



## Tongo (Nov 11, 2021)

We've been watching the Tower on ITV. 2 and a half episodes of setting up a very interesting finish followed by half an episode setting up a second series. Very disappointing ending.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 11, 2021)

Tongo said:



			We've been watching the Tower on ITV. 2 and a half episodes of setting up a very interesting finish followed by half an episode setting up a second series. Very disappointing ending.
		
Click to expand...

Yep 
it could have been a very good series but was hugely let down by the ending 

Just finished watching Time - that was very good


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 11, 2021)

Scenes from a Marriage on Sky Atlantic. Very good but a tough watch.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 11, 2021)

Just started on Sex Education series 3. I have forgotten some of how series 2 ended but the writing is still good so far.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 11, 2021)

Surgeons ” at the edge of life”. Flippin eck. Just unbelievabl.


----------



## RichA (Nov 11, 2021)

Banged on about it before, but Our Yorkshire Farm. Just watched last night's episode and felt like putting it in the "gladdens the heart" thread. It is the most uplifting thing I can remember seeing on TV.
Beautiful countryside. Wonderful family.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 12, 2021)

RichA said:



			Banged on about it before, but Our Yorkshire Farm. Just watched last night's episode and felt like putting it in the "gladdens the heart" thread. It is the most uplifting thing I can remember seeing on TV.
Beautiful countryside. Wonderful family.
		
Click to expand...

I want them to adopt me


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 12, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I want them to adopt me 

Click to expand...

 I think I mentioned it on here that I met Amanda a couple of years ago At one of her talks. Very funny indeed. Rumours are that Amanda and her hubby are going through a rough patch. Love the programme, who don’t like Clemmy and Tony the Pony


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 12, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			I think I mentioned it on here that I met Amanda a couple of years ago At one of her talks. Very funny indeed. Rumours are that Amanda and her hubby are going through a rough patch. Love the programme, who don’t like Clemmy and Tony the Pony
		
Click to expand...

Oh no that would be too awful if they were to split...

Fame? Last child leaves the nest? Hopefully they'll work through it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 12, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I want them to adopt me 

Click to expand...

My mrs says wants Clemmy 😂


----------



## Midnight (Nov 12, 2021)

Just started watching  The Big bang theory, 3 episodes in and really enjoying it.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 12, 2021)

Midnight said:



			Just started watching  The Big bang theory, 3 episodes in and really enjoying it.
		
Click to expand...

Wow. How have you managed to avoid it this long?? 50% of the times I turn on my TV, there it is on.


----------



## Midnight (Nov 12, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Wow. How have you managed to avoid it this long?? 50% of the times I turn on my TV, there it is on. 

Click to expand...

Mate,

I have no idea 😂😂, stumbled upon it the other day, then saw it was available to watch from the start👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 12, 2021)

Midnight said:



			Just started watching  The Big bang theory, 3 episodes in and really enjoying it.
		
Click to expand...

Never seen it. Might give it a bash


----------



## Tongo (Nov 12, 2021)

Really got into Find It, Flog It, Fix It. Some of what they come up with is brilliant. Henry Cole seems a good laugh too.


----------



## arnieboy (Nov 12, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Surgeons ” at the edge of life”. Flippin eck. Just unbelievabl.
		
Click to expand...

Incredible skill by the surgeons,  every one of them a genius.


----------



## larmen (Nov 12, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Never seen it. Might give it a bash
		
Click to expand...

Might be a silly question, but do you watch that stuff in Spanish or in English?
I have seen one or two episodes of TBBT in Germany and it was the most awful cringeworthy TV. In English I love it.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 12, 2021)

Midnight said:



			Just started watching  The Big bang theory, 3 episodes in and really enjoying it.
		
Click to expand...

Likewise, surprised you hadn't encounered it long ago. Great TV, if somewhat too caricaturial. Sheldon reminds me sooo much of my late brother!


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 12, 2021)

larmen said:



			Might be a silly question, but do you watch that stuff in Spanish or in English?
I have seen one or two episodes of TBBT in Germany and it was the most awful cringeworthy TV. In English I love it.
		
Click to expand...

In English. I can cope with the Spanish news programmes but it’s spoken too quickly in other programmes.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 12, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Never seen it. Might give it a bash
		
Click to expand...

It's ok but I wouldn't say it's a must watch, it's like Fiends but with nerds lol.


----------



## larmen (Nov 12, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			In English. I can cope with the Spanish news programmes but it’s spoken too quickly in other programmes.
		
Click to expand...

When I arrived in the UK football was presented by Lineker, McCoist, Hanson and some French guy, I had to watch it with subtitles.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 12, 2021)

larmen said:



			Might be a silly question, but do you watch that stuff in Spanish or in English?
I have seen one or two episodes of TBBT in Germany and it was the most awful cringeworthy TV. In English I love it.
		
Click to expand...

I remember watching the A team in German once.
I didn’t understand anything, but BA had a very deep voice so I knew when he spoke.
It was both terrible and hilarious


----------



## larmen (Nov 12, 2021)

JamesR said:



			I remember watching the A team in German once.
I didn’t understand anything, but BA had a very deep voice so I knew when he spoke.
It was both terrible and hilarious
		
Click to expand...

I am fine with the old stuff, grew up with it. It is the new bits that are weird.
And actors sharing the same voices. The ‘scottish’ guy doing he dubbing work for Shrek and Sean Connery, for example.
Polish is even weirder. I had a flat mate bringing a VHS along, they have 1 guy translating the whole movie. Ever spoken word, no emotions included.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 13, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Never seen it. Might give it a bash
		
Click to expand...

Worth watching The Big Bang Theory right from the start to see how the relationships develop as that’s a large part of the fun.


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 13, 2021)

Bad Sport on Netflix - excellent documentary series


----------



## Beedee (Nov 14, 2021)

I've thoroughly enjoyed The Larkins.  Never watched The Darling Buds of May.  Don't know why, but I'm really enjoying this version.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 14, 2021)

Narcos Mexico season 3 completed, top top notch tv. Gutted that’s the last of the Narcos series.


----------



## Slime (Nov 14, 2021)

Top Gear.
Great tribute to Eddie Kidd.


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 14, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Narcos Mexico season 3 completed, top top notch tv. Gutted that’s the last of the Narcos series.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoyed this one, especially the sub plot with the cop, petered out at the end ☹️


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 15, 2021)

Succession, giving it a watch after seeing some reviews on here, I'm hooked 👍


----------



## D-S (Nov 15, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Succession, giving it a watch after seeing some reviews on here, I'm hooked 👍
		
Click to expand...

Best series on tv at the moment, gets more immersive with every episode.


----------



## Piece (Nov 16, 2021)

D-S said:



			Best series on tv at the moment, gets more immersive with every episode.
		
Click to expand...

The episodes I've seen in series 3 (all two of them!) has the potential to disappear up it's own rear-end. Really hope it doesn't.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 16, 2021)

Piece said:



			The episodes I've seen in series 3 (all two of them!) has the potential to disappear up it's own rear-end. Really hope it doesn't.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, series 3 hasn’t been great so far and what’s the crack with that Gregg fella? Seems really out of place in the program and doesn’t add anything at all apart from being a bit of a sucker.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 16, 2021)

Piece said:



			The episodes I've seen in series 3 (all two of them!) has the potential to disappear up it's own rear-end. Really hope it doesn't.
		
Click to expand...

Yep - it hasn’t got going at all and imo nowhere near the level of the previous two series 

Maybe it’s tired and done


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 16, 2021)

Great episode of Bake Off tonight. No spoilers but one of the contestants is annoying me deeply with their painful, over the top dramatics. Anyone watching will know instantly who that is. 

Anyone left in could win it.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 18, 2021)

We've been watching Dead Pixels this week. Slightly odd comedy about people who are addicted to an online role-playing game. It is really funny though. Picked it on a whim but we're pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Midnight (Nov 19, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			We've been watching Dead Pixels this week. Slightly odd comedy about people who are addicted to an online role-playing game. It is really funny though. Picked it on a whim but we're pleasantly surprised.
		
Click to expand...

Watched this a few months  ago, some good bits in it👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## Midnight (Nov 20, 2021)

Just started watching The cleaner on BBC I player. It stars the big dude from taskmaster as a bloke who cleans up crime scenes. Again won't appeal to everyone but it has made me laugh so far👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 20, 2021)

Midnight said:



			Just started watching The cleaner on BBC I player. It stars the big dude from taskmaster as a bloke who cleans up crime scenes. Again won't appeal to everyone but it has made me laugh so far👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾
		
Click to expand...

The second one with David Mitchell was disappointing but all of the others were good fun. A little bit different and Greg Davies is very watchable.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 20, 2021)

Richard Hammond's workshop


----------



## Tongo (Nov 20, 2021)

Shetland has set itself up for a belting finish next Wednesday. 6 hour long episodes would seem too much but with Shetland they seem to work.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 20, 2021)

Just started watching Departure ( 2019 )
The mystery of the vanishing of Flight 716. 
Reminds me of the ML 370 flight that disappeared.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 22, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Shameless (USA) on Netflix.
just have the last series(8) to watch with 12 episodes.
		
Click to expand...

Started watching this last week, already halfway through season 2, quite funny in parts and enjoying it. I never watched the English version so can't compare, but it's more than a bit raunchy and rude and maybe not for those with faint hearts.


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 22, 2021)

Dr Who Flux, its pretty good again, nowhere near as woke as last series. I can watch it without feeling guilty


----------



## Midnight (Nov 22, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Dr Who Flux, its pretty good again, nowhere near as woke as last series. I can watch it without feeling guilty 

Click to expand...

I'm really enjoying this series, in my opinion it's a massive step up. Love the weeping angels 👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2021)

Midnight said:



			I'm really enjoying this series, in my opinion it's a massive step up. Love the weeping angels 👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾
		
Click to expand...

A great Dr Who enemy. Thought the very first weeping angel one is still excellent and love the way at the end they go around a town looking at all the statues on buildings and put the suggestion in the kids minds watching any of these could be a weeping angel. Definitely a better series than the last one


----------



## rulefan (Nov 22, 2021)

Dalgleish on C5. Classic.


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 22, 2021)

Sneaky Pete. Racing through series 1. Very good


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 22, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Never seen it. Might give it a bash
		
Click to expand...

You'll likely recognise some of the traits from/of your ex-work colleagues - albeit caricature-ised!


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 23, 2021)

Half way through season 2 of The Good Place, pretty good although it’s changed a lot from the first season. A couple of characters are becoming annoying though, specially the dopey monk lad.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 23, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Half way through season 2 of The Good Place, pretty good although it’s changed a lot from the first season. A couple of characters are becoming annoying though, specially the dopey monk lad.
		
Click to expand...

I saw it through to the end. It never reached the heights of the first season for me. I don't think they knew what to do once the premis of season one was revealed. Finish it all the way or stop now, you won't have missed anything if you pack it in at this point.

Have you tried Mr Mayor? A new Ted Danson one. Not a must see but still funny and worth a watch.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 23, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I saw it through to the end. It never reached the heights of the first season for me. I don't think they knew what to do once the premis of season one was revealed. Finish it all the way or stop now, you won't have missed anything if you pack it in at this point.

Have you tried Mr Mayor? A new Ted Danson one. Not a must see but still funny and worth a watch.
		
Click to expand...

No not seen that, I'll add it to the list.
Yeah the second season is totally different, I found the first episode excruciating but we've stuck with it for now. Please tell me the monk gets sent to the bad place very soon 😆


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 23, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			No not seen that, I'll add it to the list.
Yeah the second season is totally different, I found the first episode excruciating but we've stuck with it for now. Please tell me the monk gets sent to the bad place very soon 😆
		
Click to expand...

I'm afraid he stays irritating throughout. I could see his puprose in S1 but not so much after. I also missed Eleanor being bad. That was part of the fun.


----------



## Tongo (Nov 23, 2021)

rulefan said:



			Dalgleish on C5. Classic.
		
Click to expand...

We've watched the first two episodes thus far. Quietly impressed so looking forward to the rest of the series.


----------



## Tongo (Nov 23, 2021)

We're all rooting for Giuseppe tonight in the Bake Off, right? 

Although I think Chigs will win as Giuseppe seems to have plateaued a little in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 23, 2021)

Tongo said:



			We're all rooting for Giuseppe tonight in the Bake Off, right? 

Although I think Chigs will win as Giuseppe seems to have plateaued a little in the last couple of weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this. Giuseppe is my man in our office sweep but he has also been consistent across the series. Chigs has come on strong though and is definitely the form horse.

As long as Chrystal doesn't win, I don't think I could take the collapse, shriek, cry, collapse, 'what me?', scream, collapse if she won 🙄. Shame as she is very good, they all are. Tension is building here 😳


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 23, 2021)

I honestly don't mind who wins and haven't thought Crystelle has been over melodramatic at all. I think her emotions have been truly genuine and born out of a lack of confidence.

The final is the only episode I watch live and David has to grin and bear it!


----------



## GB72 (Nov 23, 2021)

Kaz said:



			I made it through the live action Cowboy Bebop so you don't have to.....
		
Click to expand...

First 2 episodes were ok but I am not familiar with the manga so only watching it as a Netflix sci-fi series


----------



## D-S (Nov 23, 2021)

Guiseppe has been giving weekly interviews on Radio Bristol, he comes across as a really genuine person. I’m on team Guiseppe.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 23, 2021)

D-S said:



			Guiseppe has been giving weekly interviews on Radio Bristol, he comes across as a really genuine person. I’m on team Guiseppe.
		
Click to expand...

His reaction to his Dad's message...I started the day blubbing with Kevin Sinfield and 10 minutes into Bake Off and I'm off again!


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 24, 2021)

Succession S2, final episode, wasn't expecting that 😱


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 25, 2021)

Needing something with short - under 30min - episodes, as sometimes that’s all I feel like, I have stumbled across _*Undone*_ on Amazon Prime, and it looks really interesting.

An animation but with the characters very, very lifelike as the technique involved filming the scenes as normal and then the animators ‘tracing’ from the film and adding to it, so as a result it looks very real, except you know it’s animation, and weird things happen that don’t look out of place…it’s difficult to explain. And it’s not like such as _Polar Express _which I find frankly a little bit creepy…

Anyway…only a bit into Ep 2 and thinking my Mrs will enjoy it so will pause my viewing; grab her, and start again.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 25, 2021)

Hawkeye. OK so far, goes off on a few too many tangents at the moment which is worrying for such a short series but with a major new character being introduced and with Hawkeye being a background character in the Avengers films then it does need some Lore building. We will see. Certainly watchable but only OK so far.


----------



## Mudball (Nov 25, 2021)

Has anyone checked out the Will Smith series on YouTube… very good


----------



## Piece (Nov 26, 2021)

Selling Sunset 😆


----------



## chellie (Nov 26, 2021)

Dopesick.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 26, 2021)

chellie said:



			Dopesick.
		
Click to expand...

Great album


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 26, 2021)

chellie said:



			Dopesick.
		
Click to expand...

Just watched the first two 👍


----------



## SteveJay (Nov 27, 2021)

Beedee said:



			I've thoroughly enjoyed The Larkins.  Never watched The Darling Buds of May.  Don't know why, but I'm really enjoying this version.
		
Click to expand...

You missed Catherine Zeta Jones in her prime then.....absolutely gorgeous


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2021)

Winter Walks on BBC 4. Some lovely scenery and listening to the walker talking is really interesting


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Dec 1, 2021)

I'm watching th new _Dexter_ episodes.
OK. Not awesome.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Dec 1, 2021)

SteveJay said:



			You missed Catherine Zeta Jones in her prime then.....absolutely gorgeous 

Click to expand...

No trace of a Welsh accent when she talks here.  
Does it reappear when she comes home?

One of the more spectacular looking women in cinema history.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 1, 2021)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I'm watching th new _Dexter_ episodes.
OK. Not awesome.
		
Click to expand...

That my opinion, it was a hard act to follow


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 1, 2021)

Piece said:



			Selling Sunset 😆
		
Click to expand...

I’ve had a go watching this…but…jeez.

But my wife and daughter just love it - in a rather schadenfreudian way they have matched the female ‘realtors’ in the programme with a group of my daughters closest friends…🙄 Of course my wife has matched our daughter up with the nicest and least bitchy/self-obsessed of the group.  Well she would 🤣


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 3, 2021)

The first trailer for Reacher starring Alan Ritchson reveals when the series will make its debut on Amazon's Prime Video streaming service. Reacher is based on the Jack Reacher novels by Lee Child, and will officially premiere on Friday, February 4, 2022 with all eight episodes, available in more than 240 countries and territories worldwide. Ritchson portrays Jack Reacher, a former veteran military police investigator who returns to normal civilian life. However, during his tour of the country, Reacher finds himself framed for a crime he didn't commit, and must work to clear his name while at the same time uncovering a secret conspiracy


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 4, 2021)

Well we have now finished the four seasons of _The Handmaid’s Tale. _ Great, great series.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 4, 2021)

Temple on Sky. Pretty good. Thought it was new but must have missed it first time around.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 4, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			The first trailer for Reacher starring Alan Ritchson reveals when the series will make its debut on Amazon's Prime Video streaming service. Reacher is based on the Jack Reacher novels by Lee Child, and will officially premiere on Friday, February 4, 2022 with all eight episodes, available in more than 240 countries and territories worldwide. Ritchson portrays Jack Reacher, a former veteran military police investigator who returns to normal civilian life. However, during his tour of the country, Reacher finds himself framed for a crime he didn't commit, and must work to clear his name while at the same time uncovering a secret conspiracy
		
Click to expand...

Might be interesting. Books first made into movies don't always translate too well, depends on how much hidden depth in the plot and characters was skipped in the movies.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 4, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Might be interesting. Books first made into movies don't always translate too well, depends on how much hidden depth in the plot and characters was skipped in the movies.
		
Click to expand...

At least the actor in this production is the correct build, unlike Tom Cruise.
Saying that I did enjoy the film's.


----------



## chellie (Dec 4, 2021)

Trying American Rust but it is so depressing. Watched three episodes and don't think I can bear any more.


----------



## arnieboy (Dec 4, 2021)

chellie said:



			Trying American Rust but it is so depressing. Watched three episodes and don't think I can bear any more.
		
Click to expand...

We never got past the first episode!


----------



## chellie (Dec 4, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			We never got past the first episode!
		
Click to expand...

I thought it might get better.


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 5, 2021)

I have some time on my hands at the moment so have been binge watching various series on Netflix, not all of them recent productions.

The stand outs so far have been White Lines, Safe and One Of Us (previously titled Retribution). All worth a watch.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 5, 2021)

Finished The Good Place earlier, glad we stuck with it, quite frustrating in places but as a while pretty good.
Ending was a bit odd, take all that time to get things sorted then do that 🤔
At the same time it was a it unclear just how much time they spent in the “other” place.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 6, 2021)

Finally got to the end of Lucifer. I've always enjoyed it, although I thought they could have done more with him and his powers. It did feel like they were trying to stretch it out a bit at times though, and probably went on a season too long, which is why it's taken me so long to get through it. The last episode was pretty good though, and wrapped it all up quite nicely.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 6, 2021)

We watched The Cleaner, first series. Strange premise and some typical Greg Davies-isms in there, but quite enjoyable.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 6, 2021)

I'm re-watching The Witcher on Netflix to remind myself of what happened before the new series starts on Dec 17th. I'm enjoying it even more this time around, good stuff. It is certainly kicking lumps out of the Amazon offering, Wheel of Time, which is very weak in comparison.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 6, 2021)

Enjoyed _The Witcher_ but likewise not really got very far with _Wheel of Time_.  Thinking I’ll do as you and rewatch_ The Witcher_ if, as you say, s2 of it is coming soon.

Meanwhile…watched e1 of_ The Outlaws_ last night but Mrs SiLH did feel the love.  Wil see how she gets on with _Undone_ on Amazon as I’ve watched the first two episodes and it’s curious and interesting.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			We watched The Cleaner, first series. Strange premise and some typical Greg Davies-isms in there, but quite enjoyable.
		
Click to expand...

We didn’t really get the humour or whatever…watched a couple and not bothered since.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 6, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We didn’t really get the humour or whatever…watched a couple and not bothered since.
		
Click to expand...

It helps that we already like Greg Davies in his other projects and we know what he's about. This series seemed to be a vehicle to engineer a lot of one-to-one dialogue with some interesting characters. Consequently some episodes worked better than others. Although one running theme seemed to be that nobody had any emotional response to someone having died in their houses which was odd.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 6, 2021)

Just started Big Sky on Disney. It is a crime procedural based in Montana, known as Big Sky Country, with a couple of female private detectives on the case of two missing teenagers. Not bad.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 6, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm re-watching The Witcher on Netflix to remind myself of what happened before the new series starts on Dec 17th. I'm enjoying it even more this time around, good stuff. It is certainly kicking lumps out of the Amazon offering, Wheel of Time, which is very weak in comparison.
		
Click to expand...

Can you explain Witcher to me, watched it but haven't got a clue what it all meant 🤣


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 6, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Can you explain Witcher to me, watched it but haven't got a clue what it all meant 🤣
		
Click to expand...

You definitely have to concentrate. Do you ever watch fantasy type stuff? Game of Thrones and so on. They all have a similar style, different kingdoms, magic, wars, threads coming together and so on. The Witcher is on those lines.

To summarise though :

Big Dude with some powers gets paid to kill monsters (many of which are only monsters or behave badly due to humans)
Magicians and sorcerers like to interfere / guide the various kings of the world.
Small girl, princess, has special powers, so far untapped. A bad kingdom wipes out here own to kidnap her and gain powers for themselves.
Girl is told to find Big Dude and travels, having adventures on the way, to meet him.
Much slaughter happens during this 

Series 1


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 6, 2021)

Oh, more boobs than I remember as well


----------



## Rooter (Dec 6, 2021)

Just added to my watch list, so not started yet, but cant wait to get into 'Best shape of my life' on Youtube, its a will smith documentary on his weight loss journey for a film that takes a turn into mental demons etc...


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 6, 2021)

I finished watching
The Lost Symbol based upon the Dan Brown novel.  Sky Max or Sky Atlantic maybe on Peacock as it is a Peacock production.

Good enough to watch the whole series in about 3-4 sessions.


----------



## Piece (Dec 6, 2021)

Finished Narcos Mexico - Series 3. Top notch.

Now moving on to Lost in Space - Series 3.

I've also Snowpiercer bubbling in the background as well as Selling Sunset


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 6, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You definitely have to concentrate. Do you ever watch fantasy type stuff? Game of Thrones and so on. They all have a similar style, different kingdoms, magic, wars, threads coming together and so on. The Witcher is on those lines.

To summarise though :

Big Dude with some powers gets paid to kill monsters (many of which are only monsters or behave badly due to humans)
Magicians and sorcerers like to interfere / guide the various kings of the world.
Small girl, princess, has special powers, so far untapped. A bad kingdom wipes out here own to kidnap her and gain powers for themselves.
Girl is told to find Big Dude and travels, having adventures on the way, to meet him.
Much slaughter happens during this 

Series 1 

Click to expand...

The most important thing to realise is that the different threads/timelines span more than 50 years! Once I read that I started understanding it a bit more😁


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 6, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			I finished watching
The Lost Symbol based upon the Dan Brown novel.  Sky Max or Sky Atlantic maybe on Peacock as it is a Peacock production.

Good enough to watch the whole series in about 3-4 sessions.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't know about this, Still Tom Hanks ?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 6, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Didn't know about this, Still Tom Hanks ?
		
Click to expand...

No, different cast. Tom is busy doubling his salary on Apple TV 😄.

I haven't finished it yet but it is very decent.


----------



## chellie (Dec 6, 2021)

I thought the Lost Symbol was a bit meh.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 6, 2021)

Expedition with Steve Brackshall.
Brilliant viewing.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 6, 2021)

Piece said:



			Finished Narcos Mexico - Series 3. Top notch.

Now moving on to Lost in Space - Series 3.

I've also Snowpiercer bubbling in the background as well as Selling Sunset 

Click to expand...

Narcos is great, both the original and the Mexico version. 

Snowpiercer is interesting, but I can't help thinking there was a bit of padding to fill out a season. The basic plot is good, but I think they shouldn't have watched Westworld before making it.


----------



## mteam (Dec 6, 2021)

Crime with Dougray Scott reviews weren't great but I enjoyed it


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 6, 2021)

Another cracking top gear 👍


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 6, 2021)

Forensics - the real CSI , on BBC2 tonight.  It's amazing how they can actually track/trace and find criminals/people, when they really want to , scary big brother stuff .


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 6, 2021)

Family Guy. On now. Jesus, Joseph and Mary episode.  Different take on The Nativity. 😂


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 6, 2021)

Just binged the first 5 episodes of Ted Lasso after seeing it mentioned on here.
Terrific stuff 👌


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 6, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Didn't know about this, Still Tom Hanks ?
		
Click to expand...

 No it is a TV series Ashley Zukerman is Langdon. A few reasonably well known TV actors including Eddie Izzard.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 7, 2021)

You Don't Know Me on the BBC. Really enjoying it.


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 7, 2021)

finished the latest series of Billiokns last night. Quality stuff as always - roll on the next season

Stoill working through Sneaky Pets and it remains very solid


----------



## dewsweeper (Dec 7, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			You Don't Know Me on the BBC. Really enjoying it.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, an unusual take on courtroom drama.
Is the storyline a true representation of drug gang warfare, terrifying?


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 7, 2021)

dewsweeper said:



			I agree, an unusual take on courtroom drama.
Is the storyline a true representation of drug gang warfare, terrifying?
		
Click to expand...

I too like the way he's kind of narrating the truth to the jury. I hate to think how close to the truth it is...born in the wrong place at the wrong time and you do well to escape what seems to be the inevitable.


----------



## Dando (Dec 7, 2021)

I've been watching wheel of time, its not too bad so far with the best thing about it being Rosamund Pike


----------



## Piece (Dec 8, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Another cracking top gear 👍
		
Click to expand...

On this occasion, I enjoyed this one more than the silly ones. Very interesting to see Fred doing his training.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 8, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			I finished watching
The Lost Symbol based upon the Dan Brown novel.  Sky Max or Sky Atlantic maybe on Peacock as it is a Peacock production.

Good enough to watch the whole series in about 3-4 sessions.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't even get half way through the first episode before I gave up. Nowhere near as polished as the Tom Hanks films, and I didn't really like the acting of the chap playing Langdon. Won't be going back to it.


----------



## Dando (Dec 8, 2021)

not a tv series, but i watched the alex ferguson documentary on Amazon. the running time was 1hr 48 but it went over by 5 minutes


----------



## dewsweeper (Dec 8, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I too like the way he's kind of narrating the truth to the jury. I hate to think how close to the truth it is...born in the wrong place at the wrong time and you do well to escape what seems to be the inevitable.
		
Click to expand...

Which ending did you favour? We really did not want him to be found guilty.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 8, 2021)

dewsweeper said:



			Which ending did you favour? We really did not want him to be found guilty.
		
Click to expand...

I've not finished it yet but currently 100% want him to be found not guilty.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 8, 2021)

Another documentary (BBC)…_ The Hunt for Bible John_ - two-parter that took me straight back to my early teens and the grimness that was Glasgow of the late-1960s.  But riveting.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 8, 2021)

Thames at Night with Tony Robinson. Great presenter in this type of show and fascinating to see what goes on while we sleep on this great river


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 10, 2021)

Really enjoying the Christmas Top of The Pops on BBC4. Tonight is 1988. Nostalgic, terrible graphics and very cheesy, but great to watch.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 10, 2021)

Just finished a 4 part series called you don’t know me on bbc iPlayer.  Not one for the respectable gentleman of the forum but a very twisted plot.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 11, 2021)

dewsweeper said:



			Which ending did you favour? We really did not want him to be found guilty.
		
Click to expand...

Without saying too much - kind of weird ending but then leaves it open to the viewer's preferred choice for him. Lots of clever twists. Well acted and well written.


----------



## Funt1m3 (Dec 12, 2021)

True Story - Netflix
Good to see Wesley Snipes (yes you heard correctly) back and Kevin Hart, who I’ve never actually watched until now, is great in it

Otherwise Sucession is entertaining, although all episodes make me wonder “what exactly am I watching here”

Lastly, way late to the party but F1 drive to survive on Netflix is absolutely essential watching, even if you don’t like F1 (you will after it)


----------



## Tongo (Dec 13, 2021)

Started watching Guilt on BBC iplayer. Enjoyed the first series as it was amusing watching the two brothers make bad decisions and end up deeper in trouble and, in a strange sort of way, was quite lighthearted despite the subject matter. Looked forward to the second series only to discover that the writers have taken it down a strange crossover between Trainspotting and the Sopranos. Gave up ten minutes into the second episode.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 13, 2021)

The Lanscapers, on Sky, with Olivia Coleman and David Thewlis. I've seen 3 out of 4 and I'm still not sure. Very well acted by all, love the police officers, but they have dragged it out.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 13, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Lanscapers, on Sky, with Olivia Coleman and David Thewlis. I've seen 3 out of 4 and I'm still not sure. Very well acted by all, love the police officers, but they have dragged it out.
		
Click to expand...

That's one of the programs I'm trying to watch but failing to download from SKY


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 13, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Lanscapers, on Sky, with Olivia Coleman and David Thewlis. I've seen 3 out of 4 and I'm still not sure. Very well acted by all, love the police officers, but they have dragged it out.
		
Click to expand...

Gave up after one - weird format that didn't work for me.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 13, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Gave up after one - weird format that didn't work for me.
		
Click to expand...

It does not get any less weird. I'm committed now so I may as well see it through but I suspect it will be one of those unsatisfactory feelings when I finish. You were wise to bale at one down.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 13, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Lanscapers, on Sky, with Olivia Coleman and David Thewlis. I've seen 3 out of 4 and I'm still not sure. Very well acted by all, love the police officers, but they have dragged it out.
		
Click to expand...

On our ‘to-do’ list.


----------



## Piece (Dec 13, 2021)

Lois & Superman on BBC iPlayer.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 13, 2021)

BBC, First episode of 'You don't know me' 👍👍👍


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 13, 2021)

Just seen that there is a new Bordertown movie on Netflix - Bordertown Mural Murders. It's a one off continuation from a very good series with the original characters. Will have a look tomorrow.


----------



## chellie (Dec 14, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Just seen that there is a new Bordertown movie on Netflix - Bordertown Mural Murders. It's a one off continuation from a very good series with the original characters. Will have a look tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Was going to post about it as we watched it on Sunday.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 14, 2021)

We've been watching the Loki series on Disney+. It's pretty decent although really not the storyline I was expecting, it's quite bizarre. Owen Wilson is a nice addition, I like his character in it.


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 14, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Didn't even get half way through the first episode before I gave up. Nowhere near as polished as the Tom Hanks films, and I didn't really like the acting of the chap playing Langdon. Won't be going back to it.
		
Click to expand...

I’m glad it’s not just me!


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 14, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Just seen that there is a new Bordertown movie on Netflix - Bordertown Mural Murders. It's a one off continuation from a very good series with the original characters. Will have a look tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

More of the same. Which means very good!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 14, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			More of the same. Which means very good!
		
Click to expand...

we just watched it. It was good, but I have bones to pick....


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 14, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			BBC, First episode of 'You don't know me' 👍👍👍
		
Click to expand...

Binge watched it tonight, excellent series.
Nice to see something worthwhile on the BBC, line of duty was doing some heavy lifting


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 14, 2021)

Just watched the first two episodes of Hawkeye. 
Seems ok, but don’t think I can take to Hailey Stienfeld’s character. Will give it another couple of episodes.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 15, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Just watched the first two episodes of Hawkeye.
Seems ok, but don’t think I can take to Hailey Stienfeld’s character. Will give it another couple of episodes.
		
Click to expand...

Episode 3 is a step up and 4 is decent as well.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 15, 2021)

Just discovered that I didn't watch all of the last series of 'Elementary', so watched 2 of the last 3 episodes. Might need to go back over some earlier ones too.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 15, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Episode 3 is a step up and 4 is decent as well.
		
Click to expand...

I’ll keep going but already want the Kate Bishop character to meet a sticky end 😬


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 15, 2021)

Finished Ted Lasso series 2, didn't think it was as good as S1 but still excellent. Roll on series 3.


----------



## SteveJay (Dec 15, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			On our ‘to-do’ list.
		
Click to expand...

Landscapers..................It's quirky and unlike most conventional crime dramas, drawing on the characters' love of Westerns. As mentioned, it does carry on like that right to the finale, but I actually enjoyed it. Was a bit different to the usual true crime story.

Amazing that they still maintain their innocence even now apparently.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 16, 2021)

SteveJay said:



			Landscapers..................It's quirky and unlike most conventional crime dramas, drawing on the characters' love of Westerns. As mentioned, it does carry on like that right to the finale, but I actually enjoyed it. Was a bit different to the usual true crime story.

Amazing that they still maintain their innocence even now apparently.
		
Click to expand...

Watched the first episode last night, quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 16, 2021)

Cobra Kai season 3 out on New Years eve!! that's our evening sorted!!


----------



## Tongo (Dec 17, 2021)

Jonathan Creek on Drama. Currently showing the first series when Alan Davies looked remarkably like Jack White from the White Stripes.


----------



## Piece (Dec 18, 2021)

Gomorrah Season 5 starts today. 😎

Witcher series 2 as well. 😎


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 18, 2021)

SteveJay said:



			Landscapers..................It's quirky and unlike most conventional crime dramas, drawing on the characters' love of Westerns. As mentioned, it does carry on like that right to the finale, but I actually enjoyed it. Was a bit different to the usual true crime story.

Amazing that they still maintain their innocence even now apparently.
		
Click to expand...

My wife enjoyed it, I found it a bit too weird,


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 18, 2021)

Going back through old series/episodes of Elementary, several of which I slept through first time around!


----------



## BrianM (Dec 18, 2021)

Piece said:



			Gomorrah Season 5 starts today. 😎

Witcher series 2 as well. 😎
		
Click to expand...

Gomorrah is absolutely superb,  just watched episode 1 off season 5, think I’m going to rewatch season 4 again to get right back into it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 19, 2021)

Well that was Strictly that was.  And with ITT during the week we have some big holes to fill.

It’s been just brilliant.  It’s not ‘clever’ TV; it’s not deep, intellectual, devious or particularly thought provoking TV (though it has its moments).  And if you had suggested back then that I’d really enjoy this prog then I’d have scoffed and sniffed at it…as many still do who don’t watch it or only watch snippets.  But I honestly think many miss out on the simple (and beneficial) joy it can bring when so much is dark and difficult - especially as it has been over the last two years. 

Anyway…Christmas Day edition still to come in a weeks time….and I now find myself watching the 40s and 50s movies of Danny Kaye, Fred Astaire, Ginger Rodgers, Bing Crosby, Vera-Ellen, Gene Kelly, Donald O’Conner, Debbie Reynolds et al through a very different lens.  And then there is West Side Story.  Great.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 19, 2021)

F is for Family, on Netflix.
1973 America was so............unequal and rediculous


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 19, 2021)

Latest Grand Tour episode, there's a few laughs in there but not much else ☹️


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 21, 2021)

Superman and Lois 

Enjoyable - it’s catchy 

Seems like the follow on a bit from Smallville


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 21, 2021)

Witcher S2...... switched off after 20 mins, need to try again


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 21, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Witcher S2...... switched off after 20 mins, need to try again
		
Click to expand...

We re-watched S1 to remind ourselves of what went on. I'm pleased we did. Might be worth doing the same or at least watch the last couple of episodes.

We are 2 episodes into S2. It is a slow burner but things are bubbling along nicely. The only complaint, I don't care about Jennifer / Yennifer, just give me more Witcher.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 21, 2021)

The Girl Before on BBC1 - pretty good so far.


----------



## Piece (Dec 21, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Latest Grand Tour episode, there's a few laughs in there but not much else ☹️
		
Click to expand...

I really enjoyed it, and so did my youngsters. I prefer these three than those on Top Gear.


----------



## Piece (Dec 21, 2021)

Going in for Wheel of Time. Decent start so far.

Superman and Lois was fair.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 21, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Latest Grand Tour episode, there's a few laughs in there but not much else ☹️
		
Click to expand...

I liked the 2CV drop. It has become a middle-class mid-life crisis pissing around in cars show, which is OK. Top Gear has become more of a car show.


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 22, 2021)

just working through series 5 of The Good Fight - absolutely superb as always. A must watch

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5853176/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_7


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 22, 2021)

True story on Netflix. Not bad if a little predictable. Wesley Snipes is great as usual.


----------



## Midnight (Dec 22, 2021)

Piece said:



			Going in for Wheel of Time. Decent start so far.

Superman and Lois was fair.
		
Click to expand...


I'm on ep 5 of wheel of time, I'm really enjoying it. Might have to read the books.


----------



## HowlingGale (Dec 22, 2021)

Midnight said:



			I'm on ep 5 of wheel of time, I'm really enjoying it. Might have to read the books.
		
Click to expand...

I've read the books and I have to say that I'm very disappointed with the transition to screen. They have left so much out that make the books so great, and they've added a load of mince in to make it PC and it actually makes it laughable.


----------



## Midnight (Dec 22, 2021)

HowlingGale said:



			I've read the books and I have to say that I'm very disappointed with the transition to screen. They have left so much out that make the books so great, and they've added a load of mince in to make it PC and it actually makes it laughable.
		
Click to expand...


This is probably why I'm not disappointed with it then mate. From what you have said if I had read them first I would be.

How many books are there please


----------



## HowlingGale (Dec 22, 2021)

Midnight said:



			This is probably why I'm not disappointed with it then mate. From what you have said if I had read them first I would be.

How many books are there please
		
Click to expand...

Yeah the wife is quite liking it but she's not read them. There are 14 books each the size or bigger than Lord of the Rings.

It took me about 20 years to finish them.


----------



## Midnight (Dec 22, 2021)

HowlingGale said:



			Yeah the wife is quite liking it but she's not read them. There are 14 books each the size or bigger than Lord of the Rings.

It took me about 20 years to finish them.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for that mate, these could be my next books to read 👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## HowlingGale (Dec 22, 2021)

Midnight said:



			Cheers for that mate, these could be my next books to read 👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾
		
Click to expand...

The first one (eye of the world) is a great book, up there with the best I've read. Real rollercoaster stuff. It goes downhill a bit and gets too big, but overall it's a great series.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 22, 2021)

Having just finished Loki, which was fairly confusing, we've now started on WandaVision, which is potentially even more confusing based on the first episode.


----------



## larmen (Dec 22, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Having just finished Loki, which was fairly confusing, we've now started on WandaVision, which is potentially even more confusing based on the first episode.
		
Click to expand...

I found it easier than Loki. Hawkeye is the clearest so far. Something about Eternals coming up soon, no idea what that will be about.

Just finished Hawkeye, the battle was a lot like Kingsmen.


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 23, 2021)

Finished "The Girl Before" last night, a 4 part thriller on the BBC. Found it very entertaining, even if I did just keep saying to the TV......."JUST LEAVE!"


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 23, 2021)

Watched the last Hawkey last night. We thought it was a very good light hearted and funny addition to the Marvel TV series.
Wandavision has been my favorite of them so far.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 23, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Finished "The Girl Before" last night, a 4 part thriller on the BBC. Found it very entertaining, even if I did just keep saying to the TV......."JUST LEAVE!"

Click to expand...

I thought it was really good and kept my interest for 4 x 1 hour which is rare! The house was flipping awful though - depressing as! Oh and to most of the questions I wanted to answer "sometimes"!


----------



## Piece (Dec 23, 2021)

Titans series 2. Grown up super heroes stuff. Bit silly and confusing in patches but good nevertheless


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 23, 2021)

Funny how different Marvel spin offs have different reactions. I've just finished Hawkeye and it has been my favourite so far. Considering he was the least interesting Avenger that is fair play. They brought in lots of good characters that made the series strong to watch.

Loki was a huge disappointment, Wandavision I gave up on 🤷‍♂️.

Biggest mind-blowing moment in Hawkeye? When my wife was wandering through the room tonight, she hasn't watched it, looked at the screen and said about his wife, 'that's Velma from Scooby Doo' 😳. It bloomin was as well.


----------



## Slime (Dec 23, 2021)

Game of Thrones ...................................... again.


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 23, 2021)

First 2 episodes of Witcher, 2nd season. Great stuff. Think it’s not going to be as confusing as the 1st season with all its trixy timelines.


----------



## Piece (Dec 24, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			First 2 episodes of Witcher, 2nd season. Great stuff. Think it’s not going to be as confusing as the 1st season with all its trixy timelines.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed good stuff so far. I watched the last episode of series 1 to refresh


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 24, 2021)

Channel 4 "One Night In..." pretty amusing!


----------



## GB72 (Dec 24, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Me too. I've quite enjoyed the series but don't think it really hit the heights. Biggest disappointment last night was IMO they completely misused the Kingpin, I thought that was a big let down after the hype of bringing him into the MCU from Netflix.

Loki and Wandavision have been the best of the Marvel TV so far and Hawkeye probably the worst... or "least good" anyway. Good reveal about Mrs Hawkeye though - wonder if that's setting up something to come.
		
Click to expand...

I am guessing so. Suspect she is Mockingbird from the comics. Enjoyed Hawkeye (need a full version if Rogers the musical). Did not stand out as much as it was more traditional marvel fare. Think The Falcon was the worst but then again it had to massively re shot as the original plot was about spreading a global plague so timing not good.

Only a few days now until the Book of Boba Fett


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 24, 2021)

Repair Shop, gets me every time.


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 25, 2021)

Pushing through The Outlaws series 1. Excellent and develops really well and in a more complex way from what I was expecting after first 20 minutes or so


----------



## rulefan (Dec 26, 2021)

Emily in Paris series 2. Hilarious nonsense.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Dec 26, 2021)

The latest Grand Tour special, Carnage A Trois....brilliant.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 26, 2021)

rulefan said:



			Emily in Paris series 2. Hilarious nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

Just watched S1E1 with MiL while Mrs is out visiting he brother in hospital as Mrs wants to watch S2 whilst she is up here with her mum.  I don’t think MiL needs to watch any more of S1 now that the background is set.

Me and Mrs had previously watched S1, and as a reviewer said, the acting is awful, the script and dialogue are awful, but Paris looks beautiful and we loved it (well Mrs did and I kind of did 🤔) - it’s frothy and silly fun.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 26, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Repair Shop, gets me every time.
		
Click to expand...

Don’t watch it that often…but did watch one in which a wee lad with issues had his dear little teddy sorted out.  Lovely stuff.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 26, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Repair Shop, gets me every time.
		
Click to expand...

Proper craftsmen/women who take pride in what they do.


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 26, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Proper craftsmen/women who take pride in what they do.
		
Click to expand...

I find that side of it fascinating and could watch them work for hours but I find peoples over sentimental attachment to objects just too much! (And Jay Blades is just annoying 😄)


----------



## woofers (Dec 27, 2021)

Enjoying Vienna Blood, shame there‘s only 3 episodes per series. Deserves more.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 27, 2021)

2 days in bed, cold 🤧, has led to a good deal of TV watching. Around the World in 80 Days had a good start, very watchable. 

I've also heavily binged Justified on Amazon. I'm part way through S2 and it is pretty good so far. Hopefully it keeps the standard up as I'm liking it. It is also filling a Bosch sized hole since I finished that.

I'd agree with @woofers about Vienna Blood as well, well worth it if you haven't seen it before.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 27, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			2 days in bed, cold 🤧, has led to a good deal of TV watching. Around the World in 80 Days had a good start, very watchable.

I've also heavily binged Justified on Amazon. I'm part way through S2 and it is pretty good so far. Hopefully it keeps the standard up as I'm liking it. It is also filling a Bosch sized hole since I finished that.

I'd agree with @woofers about Vienna Blood as well, well worth it if you haven't seen it before.
		
Click to expand...

Justified is excellent, maybe my favourite show of all time.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 27, 2021)

Mortimer and Whitehouse Gone Fishing, took me a while to realise how good it is, gives you a huge glow inside every episode.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 28, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Mortimer and Whitehouse Gone Fishing, took me a while to realise how good it is, gives you a huge glow inside every episode.
		
Click to expand...

Do I need to find old episodes to get into it or do I just start wherever?


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 28, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Mortimer and Whitehouse Gone Fishing, took me a while to realise how good it is, gives you a huge glow inside every episode.
		
Click to expand...

I know, It really is simple stuff, just a couple of pals fishing in some beautiful locations, enjoying the craic, but  for some reason it’s compulsive stuff! 
Thought Gaza looked terrible this week though! Has he had a facelift of something? He was never the sharpest of lads but he sounds like he has a brain injury.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 28, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Thought Gaza looked terrible this week though! Has he had a facelift of something? He was never the sharpest of lads but he sounds like he has a brain injury.
		
Click to expand...

Facelift, yes. By his own admission he is very vain and has had work done. As with pretty much everyone who does it, male or female, he looks far worse for it though. An odd contradiction isn't it, people mess with their face to look better but near always end up distorted. 

As for how he sounds, years of alcohol abuse sadly. A very sad story all in all.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 28, 2021)

Piece said:



			Agreed good stuff so far. I watched the last episode of series 1 to refresh
		
Click to expand...

Rewatching s1 before starting S2 - and actually getting more from it than first time round as I am getting a better understanding of who’s who; where, and when.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 28, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Do I need to find old episodes to get into it or do I just start wherever?
		
Click to expand...

Just start anywhere mate, there’s no story as such. Think they are all on bbc iplayer or your sky box on demand section.


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 28, 2021)

New Reacher series starts Feb 4. Looking forward to this - on the 7th book at the moment - have all dowloaded as audio boods and are great to listen to while out walking. Alan Ritchson looks a great as Jack Reacher - unlike Tom Cruise!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 29, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Justified is excellent, maybe my favourite show of all time.
		
Click to expand...

I've got one episode of S2 to go, Mags Bennett 😱........ I may have to WhatsApp Jennifer Anniston and drop her, gently of course. Winona 😍😍.

Still very strong I'm pleased to say. One thing I can't get my head around. How does he keep his car so clean? They must have employed someone on set just to do that alone. I don't know why this bothers me but it stands out every episode.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 29, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've got one episode of S2 to go, Mags Bennett 😱........ I may have to WhatsApp Jennifer Anniston and drop her, gently of course. Winona 😍😍.

Still very strong I'm pleased to say. One thing I can't get my head around. How does he keep his car so clean? They must have employed someone on set just to do that alone. I don't know why this bothers me but it stands out every episode.
		
Click to expand...

Justified stays good all the way through.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 29, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Justified stays good all the way through.
		
Click to expand...

I may have to rewatch it, it’s sooo good


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 29, 2021)

The Book of Boba Fett on Disney+, excellent start, hope the remaining episodes carry it on.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 29, 2021)

Kaz said:



			I'm watching The Boys, which I'm quite enjoying. I was about halfway through series 1 before I realised Karl Urban's character was supposed to be English. Still laughing at the Aussie twang every time he opens his mouth! 

Click to expand...

It's the worst accent since Don Cheadle in The Ocean's films 😱. No idea why he did it, it isn't needed. Great show though. 

(He is a New Zealander incidentally but it's close enough 😄)


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 29, 2021)

Jimmy Carr-his dark material (Netflix)
😂😂😂 brilliant


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 29, 2021)

"This could go anywhere" on Netflix.
Phil Tuffnell and Brendan McCullen talking cricket and playing golf in New Zealand. Even my wife is loving it


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 29, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			"This could go anywhere" on Netflix.
Phil Tuffnell and Brendan McCullen talking cricket and playing golf in New Zealand. Even my wife is loving it

Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up have added it to the watch list


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 29, 2021)

Just finished Crime, left the best til last 😲


----------



## Piece (Dec 30, 2021)

The Wheel of Time. Not bad, if a bit try-hard


----------



## BrianM (Dec 30, 2021)

Just finished Gomorrah, absolutely superb series, highly recommend it.
Not sure what to start next……


----------



## Ethan (Dec 30, 2021)

Anyone watching Dexter: New Blood?

I like it, Dexter still a great character. Not sure about the son, though.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 30, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Anyone watching Dexter: New Blood?

I like it, Dexter still a great character. Not sure about the son, though.
		
Click to expand...

Got the first few recorded so as I can have a bit of a run to watch


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 30, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Just finished Gomorrah, absolutely superb series, highly recommend it.
Not sure what to start next……
		
Click to expand...

have S5 ready to go - cannot wait. One of the best series ever


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 30, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Just finished Gomorrah, absolutely superb series, highly recommend it.
Not sure what to start next……
		
Click to expand...

I've tried to get into this a few times but it just doesn't seem to appeal, which given the type of show it should ☹️


----------



## Ethan (Dec 30, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			I've tried to get into this a few times but it just doesn't seem to appeal, which given the type of show it should ☹️
		
Click to expand...

Literally just finished the final episode 10 minutes ago. I enjoyed it, but it is somewhat one-dimensional. The shifting alliances, back-stabbing and shoot-outs only take you so far. No real role for the cops, politics or judicial system and no sympathetic characters. The Wire succeeded because it changed the perspective over different seasons across those groups.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 30, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			I've tried to get into this a few times but it just doesn't seem to appeal, which given the type of show it should ☹️
		
Click to expand...

I binge watched the first 4 series, couldn’t stop watching it, the subtitles make it even better as well.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 30, 2021)

Surgeons at the Edge of Life...

Un-flipping-believable what those guys and gals do.


----------



## arnieboy (Dec 30, 2021)

Paw Patrol but then again we do have our young grandchildren staying with us!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 30, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			Paw Patrol but then again we do have our young grandchildren staying with us!

Click to expand...

Highly recommend the new movie 😀 the daughter is transfixed by it 😂


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 30, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			"This could go anywhere" on Netflix.
Phil Tuffnell and Brendan McCullen talking cricket and playing golf in New Zealand. Even my wife is loving it

Click to expand...

I started to watc this on recommendation from a mate. Although I’m not sure why as I have precisely zero interest in cricket. Some of the golf courses looked spectacular, but I didn’t watch the whole series. Tuffnell became irritating very quickly, to the point I couldn’t watch.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 30, 2021)

24 hours to go until


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476598967446097939


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2021)

Catching up with the Billy Connolly programmes from last night. Still a comic genius. "I've got Parkinsons disease and I wish the (infraction) he'd kept it to himself" Brilliant opening gambit


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 30, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Mortimer and Whitehouse Gone Fishing, took me a while to realise how good it is, gives you a huge glow inside every episode.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, thank you, thank you! Just watched the Christmas episode...funny and heart-warming. Loved it. So many episodes to catch up on too - happy days


----------



## Cake (Dec 30, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I started to watc this on recommendation from a mate. Although I’m not sure why as I have precisely zero interest in cricket. Some of the golf courses looked spectacular, but I didn’t watch the whole series. Tuffnell became irritating very quickly, to the point I couldn’t watch.
		
Click to expand...

100% agree with this - was sure I would enjoy it, but couldn’t stick with it because of Tuffers


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 30, 2021)

Just finished S2 of the Witcher. Strong ending, belting last episode, and looking forward to S3. Can't add too much more without throwing in spoilers but 😳


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 30, 2021)

Just started watching 'Untold' sport documentary series on Netflix the episode I've watched 'Crime and Penalties' about a minor league ice hockey team is insane


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 30, 2021)

Cake said:



			100% agree with this - was sure I would enjoy it, but couldn’t stick with it because of Tuffers
		
Click to expand...

I've just finished watching it and absolutely loved it. I don't mind Tuffers and I thought the relationship between him and Baz got much stronger with each episode. Roll on when there's a uk visit from Baz 👌


----------



## BrianM (Dec 31, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Literally just finished the final episode 10 minutes ago. I enjoyed it, but it is somewhat one-dimensional. The shifting alliances, back-stabbing and shoot-outs only take you so far. No real role for the cops, politics or judicial system and no sympathetic characters. The Wire succeeded because it changed the perspective over different seasons across those groups.
		
Click to expand...

I think that’s what makes it though, they are always chasing more and more, they never have enough, someone is always wiling to risk something to get themselves higher up the chain and someone will always be there to step up, it’s a never ending vicious circle.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 31, 2021)

BrianM said:



			I think that’s what makes it though, they are always chasing more and more, they never have enough, someone is always wiling to risk something to get themselves higher up the chain and someone will always be there to step up, it’s a never ending vicious circle.
		
Click to expand...

Sure, but as a story it is just lots of people shooting one another. I like the organised crime stuff, but it needs to have some plot and character development - Boardwalk Empire, Sopranos, The Wire, Sons of Anarchy etc all had plenty of that.


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 31, 2021)

Just started watching Clarksons Farm (watched first 3) not laughed so much at a program for a long time. 
I’m in second day of isolation so will probably binge watch the whole series.


----------



## RichA (Dec 31, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			Just started watching Clarksons Farm (watched first 3) not laughed so much at a program for a long time. 
I’m in second day of isolation so will probably binge watch the whole series.
		
Click to expand...

It is fun and interesting. 
Don't get your hopes up for the new Grand Tour episode though. We lasted about 10 minutes. Cringingly anti-French stereotyping that got tired after the first couple of lame gags in lame mock French accents.
On their own, each of them still make watchable TV. Together they've become pretty dreadful.
Hammond's Garage, or whatever it's called, was tolerable for the first couple of episodes that are on YouTube. Then I realised that it's just a poor replica of Clarkson's farm with a different backdrop.

Inside The Factory at the JCB factory was fascinating a couple of nights ago. It's on iPlayer.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 31, 2021)

Cobra Kai 🙌


----------



## larmen (Dec 31, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			Paw Patrol but then again we do have our young grandchildren staying with us!

Click to expand...

Wait until they discover Mighty Pups, and Bike Patrol, and …

Btw, there are often toys available at Lidl to stock up for Xmas.


Just finished the 1st episode of Boba Fett. Not sure anything has happened yet, more scene setting at this point?


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 31, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			Paw Patrol but then again we do have our young grandchildren staying with us!

Click to expand...

It gets better when they start watching 'Bluey'


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 31, 2021)

Witcher S2
What we do in the shadows s3
Catherine s2

Eagerly await the new Toast series, Toast in tinsel Town starting next week


----------



## arnieboy (Dec 31, 2021)

larmen said:



			Wait until they discover Mighty Pups, and Bike Patrol, and …

Btw, there are often toys available at Lidl to stock up for Xmas.


Just finished the 1st episode of Boba Fett. Not sure anything has happened yet, more scene setting at this point?
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, we have Ryder, Marshall and Chase with their vehicles, only a few more to go!


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 1, 2022)

The best Saturday night program on TV is back - the Masked Singer! 😁


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 1, 2022)

Season 4 of Cobra Kai done

Really good - missing a little bit of the humour of the the first 3 series


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 1, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			The best Saturday night program on TV is back - the Masked Singer! 😁
		
Click to expand...

Think that might be stretching it a bit


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 1, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think that might be stretching it a bit
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't have much to beat, we don't watch a single other Saturday night program. 😂


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 1, 2022)

Next up.. new year special Taskmaster.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 2, 2022)

'Tourist' looks promising.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 2, 2022)

Just finished Rag Doll……. Worst ending ever. If you haven’t already seen it, don’t bother😇


----------



## BrianM (Jan 2, 2022)

Any recommendations for a box set folks…
I’ve done Game of Thrones, Breaking Bad and Gomorrah.
Loved them all if I’m honest 😀


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 2, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Any recommendations for a box set folks…
I’ve done Game of Thrones, Breaking Bad and Gomorrah.
Loved them all if I’m honest 😀
		
Click to expand...

Justified, Amazon


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 2, 2022)

If you don't mind subtitles then try Border Town and Deadwind on Netflix

Oh, and House on amazon


----------



## Ethan (Jan 2, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Any recommendations for a box set folks…
I’ve done Game of Thrones, Breaking Bad and Gomorrah.
Loved them all if I’m honest 😀
		
Click to expand...

Justified indeed is excellent.

I would add Bosch (Amazon Prime), Vikings (AP), Sons of Anarchy (Disney Plus), Queen of the South (Netflix), Narcos (N), Narcos Mexico (N), Better Call Saul (N), For All Mankind (Apple TV), Dopesick (D), The Americans (D), Mindhunter (N).


----------



## BrianM (Jan 2, 2022)

Ethan said:



			Justified indeed is excellent.

I would add Bosch (Amazon Prime), Vikings (AP), Sons of Anarchy (Disney Plus), Queen of the South (Netflix), Narcos (N), Narcos Mexico (N), Better Call Saul (N), For All Mankind (Apple TV), Dopesick (D), The Americans (D), Mindhunter (N).
		
Click to expand...

Love the Bosch books 😀


----------



## Ethan (Jan 2, 2022)

Ethan said:



			Justified indeed is excellent.

I would add Bosch (Amazon Prime), Vikings (AP), Sons of Anarchy (Disney Plus), Queen of the South (Netflix), Narcos (N), Narcos Mexico (N), Better Call Saul (N), For All Mankind (Apple TV), Dopesick (D), The Americans (D), Mindhunter (N).
		
Click to expand...

And if you don't mind, or even quite like, a prosperous plot, ridiculous characters and gratuitous sex and violence, then Banshee (Sky On-demand) is absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 2, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Love the Bosch books 😀
		
Click to expand...

The series is terrific, strong characters, understated acting, well-paced and looks great. Sounds like a must-watch.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 2, 2022)

Add Ozark and Goliath to your list.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 2, 2022)

Elementary (AP) and/or Sherlock are great too
Two different takes/adaptations (Sherlock being 'truer to 'the original' and helping Una Stubbs!). Both excellent.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 2, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Justified, Amazon
		
Click to expand...

This, this …… and this



Lord Tyrion said:



			If you don't mind subtitles then try Border Town and Deadwind on Netflix
		
Click to expand...

And these




BrianM said:



			Love the Bosch books 😀
		
Click to expand...

And this….



spongebob59 said:



			Add Ozark and Goliath to your list.
		
Click to expand...

And these


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 2, 2022)

Ethan said:



			The series is terrific, strong characters, understated acting, well-paced and looks great. Sounds like a must-watch.
		
Click to expand...

It is!
There's just not enough of them!
Chicago Med, on the other hand, was pretty solid all the way through its many series. Not so impressed with its 'offshoots' though.
Goliath was another great series, but was possibly heading towards being a bit repetitive.
NCIS eventually struggled with 'staying relevant' with aging stars. and, again offshoot wasn't same quality.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 2, 2022)

Anne on ITV at 9 - going to be a hard watch


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 2, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Justified, Amazon
		
Click to expand...

So does this mean instead of 'Fore' you'll be shouting 'Fire in the Hole'?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 2, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			So does this mean instead of 'Fore' you'll be shouting 'Fire in the Hole'?
		
Click to expand...

That would be a hoot. I might have to do that. 

Would that stand up in court though? Shouting that instead of fore? 😄


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 2, 2022)

Ethan said:



			Justified indeed is excellent.

I would add Bosch (Amazon Prime), Vikings (AP), Sons of Anarchy (Disney Plus), Queen of the South (Netflix), Narcos (N), Narcos Mexico (N), Better Call Saul (N), For All Mankind (Apple TV), Dopesick (D), The Americans (D), Mindhunter (N).
		
Click to expand...

Reading a couple of Bosch at the moment-love the character!!
Ethan--can't help but ask.....When the Hell do you find the time to play you couch potato


----------



## Ethan (Jan 2, 2022)

toyboy54 said:



			Reading a couple of Bosch at the moment-love the character!!
Ethan--can't help but ask.....When the Hell do you find the time to play you couch potato

Click to expand...

Ha. Those have been over years. I tend to watch this kind of stuff and not so much sport these days. And I don’t really play golf during the winter at all. I used to travel a lot for business and would load up an iPad with a bunch of episodes and watch it on the flight to the US, so had mini-binges.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 2, 2022)

Ethan said:



			Ha. Those have been over years. I tend to watch this kind of stuff and not so much sport these days. And I don’t really play golf during the winter at all. I used to travel a lot for business and would load up an iPad with a bunch of episodes and watch it on the flight to the US, so had mini-binges.
		
Click to expand...

Aha, that makes total sense then!
Had (horrible) vision of you on couch with multi pack of crisps and a dozen Special Brew bingeing away
(ERR, you didn't load up with the crisps and the Special Brews for the flights......did you?????)


----------



## Ethan (Jan 2, 2022)

toyboy54 said:



			Aha, that makes total sense then!
Had (horrible) vision of you on couch with multi pack of crisps and a dozen Special Brew bingeing away
(ERR, you didn't load up with the crisps and the Special Brews for the flights......did you?????)

Click to expand...

I do like a nice crisp now and again, not so much the Special Brew.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 2, 2022)

We've binged The Tourist over the last couple of days,  very very impressed,  one of the best dramas I've seen on the Beeb in a long time.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 3, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That would be a hoot. I might have to do that.

Would that stand up in court though? Shouting that instead of fore? 😄
		
Click to expand...

Maybe in Tashy's old work area. Or in certain US states. I don't believe it was a term used 'back home' and Dad came from a mining area. More likely used re (the effects of) especially hot sauce!


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 3, 2022)

Watched all 3 episodes of A Very British Scandal last night. Enjoyed it, despite both main characters being thoroughly unlikeable.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 3, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			We've binged The Tourist over the last couple of days,  very very impressed,  one of the best dramas I've seen on the Beeb in a long time.
		
Click to expand...

Watched episodes  3 & 4 last night. Excellent. Liked the odd bits of humour on the way.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 3, 2022)

rulefan said:



			Watched episodes  3 & 4 last night. Excellent. Liked the odd bits of humour on the way.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it seems to take parts of that quirky and dark Oz humour at times.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 3, 2022)

Binged Cobra Kai over past 2 days. Love the show. It has its cheese and stupidity but somehow just works for what it is!


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 3, 2022)

Just watched the Dr Who New Year episode, very poor, just everyone running around with very little story line. Think it needs a rest for a while and then come back with a whole new cast.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 3, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			We've binged The Tourist over the last couple of days,  very very impressed,  one of the best dramas I've seen on the Beeb in a long time.
		
Click to expand...

Watched the first episode last night, very good start.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 3, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Watched the first episode last night, very good start.
		
Click to expand...

Final 2 tonight for us.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 3, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Just watched the Dr Who New Year episode, very poor, just everyone running around with very little story line. Think it needs a rest for a while and then come back with a whole new cast.
		
Click to expand...

Have been very disappointed with the whole Jodi Whitaker incarnation and last night as what should have been a seasonal highlight was the same thing happening over and over. Poorly written, poor storyline and poor performances. I think it's run its time


----------



## HampshireHog (Jan 3, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Have been very disappointed with the whole Jodi Whitaker incarnation and last night as what should have been a seasonal highlight was the same thing happening over and over. Poorly written, poor storyline and poor performances. I think it's run its time
		
Click to expand...

Feel she was very, very badly let down by the writing. Still a better Doctor than Capaldi IMO.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 3, 2022)

HampshireHog said:



			Feel she was very, very badly let down by the writing. Still a better Doctor than Capaldi IMO.
		
Click to expand...

He did set a low bar. Almost looked like he didn't want to be there from his first appearance


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 3, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Any recommendations for a box set folks…
I’ve done Game of Thrones, Breaking Bad and Gomorrah.
Loved them all if I’m honest 😀
		
Click to expand...

Another recommendation for Bosch.


----------



## Beedee (Jan 3, 2022)

HampshireHog said:



			Feel she was very, very badly let down by the writing...
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this 100%.  She's an excellent actor and it should have been so much better.  The initial reveal of her in an edgy, grungy outfit was excellent.  It went downhill rapidly as soon as they publicised her clown's outfit.  Should have kept her dark and dangerous; and kept the stories to more traditional fare.



HampshireHog said:



			... Still a better Doctor than Capaldi IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Really wanted him to play the doctor in full Malcolm Tucker mode  

I liked Capaldi in his final season, but I think that was more to do with the companion that season, Bill.  Thought they were a good partnership.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 3, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			We've binged The Tourist over the last couple of days,  very very impressed,  one of the best dramas I've seen on the Beeb in a long time.
		
Click to expand...

The denouement - Wow !!!!!


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 3, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			We've binged The Tourist over the last couple of days,  very very impressed,  one of the best dramas I've seen on the Beeb in a long time.
		
Click to expand...

Now watched two and will watch the rest tomorrow. Really good drama. The way you are drip fed information is gripping.

Btw Outback Australia looks a real toilet. 😆


----------



## rulefan (Jan 4, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Now watched two and will watch the rest tomorrow. Really good drama. The way you are drip fed information is gripping.

Btw Outback Australia looks a real toilet. 😆
		
Click to expand...

Spoiler - you need to concentrate in episode 5.


----------



## Piece (Jan 4, 2022)

Finished the last series of Gomorrah. Superb! 👏👍


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 5, 2022)

Four Lives on BBC1. True story and a tough watch - the actions of the police simply beggar belief...


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 5, 2022)

Toast in Tisle Town, first episode was a bit flat imo, but love the character, bet Orikoru will be watching


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 5, 2022)

Started hidden last night and nearly halgf way through season 1. Very good and will bionge the 3 seasons over coming days. It is on iplayer and set in North Wales from the same team that did Hinterland - that was also good but i think Hidden is better, with more personality in the main characters

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7217374/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_8


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 5, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Toast in Tisle Town, first episode was a bit flat imo, but love the character, bet Orikoru will be watching
		
Click to expand...

What the hell.. I haven't seen a single advert for this, I had no idea! Thanks!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 5, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Four Lives on BBC1. True story and a tough watch - the actions of the police simply beggar belief...

Click to expand...

Incompetence doesn't sum it up, not to forget a bit of homophobia thrown in.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 5, 2022)

Finally started to watch season 5 of Breaking Bad but we can't remember a damn thing as it must be 10 years since we saw season 4. Had to bite the bullet and start season 4 again.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 5, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Incompetence doesn't sum it up, not to forget a bit of homophobia thrown in.
		
Click to expand...

During last night's episode I started creaming at the TV "it's AntHony"...and the interview with the 3rd victim's partner...absolutely shocking homophobia and insensitivity.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 5, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			During last night's episode I started creaming at the TV "it's AntHony"...and the interview with the 3rd victim's partner...absolutely shocking homophobia and insensitivity.
		
Click to expand...

Stephen Merchant was suitably creepy as the killer.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 5, 2022)

Been watching the Girl Before on BBC catch up. its very good, the wife had read the book hence we watched it. 3 out of 4 done, and will watch the finale tonight. Quite good though, 7/10.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 5, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Stephen Merchant was suitably creeping as the killer.
		
Click to expand...

Why does that not surprise me....


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 5, 2022)

We don't watch much, because we get bored and find much of current TV utter rubbish, but have watched all of Dopesick.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 5, 2022)

Think I will give a series a go of the sort I generally don’t watch…_The Wire_.

Just because I can, and those who like this sort of thing seem to like this particular one of this sort of thing.


----------



## chellie (Jan 5, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Think I will give a series a go of the sort I generally don’t watch…_The Wire_.

Just because I can, and those who like this sort of thing seem to like this particular one of this sort of thing.
		
Click to expand...

If you can get the subtitles on. Years since we've watched it but IMO that would have made it easier watching because of the accents.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 6, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Now watched two and will watch the rest tomorrow. Really good drama. The way you are drip fed information is gripping.

Btw Outback Australia looks a real toilet. 😆
		
Click to expand...

We are starting to watch…

But on the Outback…I would see photos of this and think how wonderful it looked…then a couple of years ago I stood in the Outback hundreds of km from anywhere other than a very, very distant roadhouse or sheep station, and I realised that, no matter how awesome it looked in its vastness and emptiness, it would be a terrible and grim place in which to get lost or stuck…


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 6, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			We've binged The Tourist over the last couple of days,  very very impressed,  one of the best dramas I've seen on the Beeb in a long time.
		
Click to expand...

Finished this last night, pretty decent drama and really enjoyed it


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 6, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We are starting to watch…

But on the Outback…I would see photos of this and think how wonderful it looked…then a couple of years ago I stood in the Outback hundreds of km from anywhere other than a very, very distant roadhouse or sheep station, and I realised that, no matter how awesome it looked in its vastness and emptiness, it would be a terrible and grim place in which to get lost or stuck…
		
Click to expand...


Also finished it last night. It was really good all the way to the end.

Re the Outback I can see the stark beauty in the landscape, it was more the flyblown towns that featured that I described as a toilet, I cannot understand what would make someone want to live in these desperate places!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 6, 2022)

Pottery Throwdown on Ch4. Feelgood TV of the highest order. Oh, and they are good, really good.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 6, 2022)

Dragons den and apprentice double header 👍


----------



## D-S (Jan 6, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Dragons den and apprentice double header 👍
		
Click to expand...

The joy of the Apprentice is the knowledge that all but 1 of these odd characters will get fired - no matter how irritating they are, it is long odds on that they’ll get the sack.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 6, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Pottery Throwdown on Ch4. Feelgood TV of the highest order. Oh, and they are good, really good.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, hard to pick one to go week one. Thought the one who did not finish was lucky


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 6, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Also finished it last night. It was really good all the way to the end.

Re the Outback I can see the stark beauty in the landscape, it was more the flyblown towns that featured that I described as a toilet, I cannot understand what would make someone want to live in these desperate places!
		
Click to expand...

The towns are indeed a bit odd.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 6, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Pottery Throwdown on Ch4. Feelgood TV of the highest order. Oh, and they are good, really good.
		
Click to expand...

Loved this last time round…and great to have it back…and yes…were their little children’s tea sets not just beautiful…looks like a great series ahead for us.  And plenty of tears…👍


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 7, 2022)

Dinner Ladies on BBC iPlayer. I’ve never seen it before and find it quite amusing. For some reason the title put me off watching when it first came out. Some great one liners.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 7, 2022)

started Anne last night. 

Very powerful and gripping so far, 3 to go I think.


----------



## woofers (Jan 7, 2022)

Around the World in 80 Days
The Tourist
……Death in Paradise tonight for light viewing


----------



## Dando (Jan 7, 2022)

Just watched “the man who bought cricket” about Alan Stanford.
well worth a watch


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 8, 2022)

A bit late to it, but currently enjoying Humans, on Netflix.


----------



## Ross61 (Jan 8, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Dinner Ladies on BBC iPlayer. I’ve never seen it before and find it quite amusing. For some reason the title put me off watching when it first came out. Some great one liners.
		
Click to expand...

It’s one of those programmes that you can watch again a find funny bits you missed before. Victoria Wood’s writing brilliance at its best.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 8, 2022)

Someone mentioned All Or Nothing (NFL) a few pages back, started it last night and it’s compelling viewing.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 8, 2022)

Loving "This could go anywhere"
Was in the crowd for his "Scoop" shot in the intro, happy days 😉😀


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 9, 2022)

The Tourist.
Just started Ep3 & it’s a bit of a bore fest.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 9, 2022)

The Split , BBC iplayer,  divorce lawyer drama, very good.


----------



## BrianM (Jan 9, 2022)

Just about finished season one of Bosch after the recommendations on here, loving it so far.
If you like the series, I'd highly recommend the books - Even better.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 9, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Just about finished season one of Bosch after the recommendations on here, loving it so far.
If you like the series, I'd highly recommend the books - Even better.
		
Click to expand...

Great isn’t it, rumour has it there’s a standalone series with Bosch as a P.I. in the network.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 9, 2022)

Rooter said:



			started Anne last night. 

Very powerful and gripping so far, 3 to go I think.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it was a very emotional watch.
I knew people who had been there, but fortunately no one who died.
There’s a fifth where Maxine Peak goes to meet the family .


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 9, 2022)

Stay close on Netflix, intriguing enough to keep me watching


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 10, 2022)

D-S said:



			The joy of the Apprentice is the knowledge that all but 1 of these odd characters will get fired - no matter how irritating they are, it is long odds on that they’ll get the sack.
		
Click to expand...

This current lot are indeed, and as usual, quite a bunch.  It never fails to amuse me how none of the contestants ever seem to know the role of a project manager and how to _be_ a project manager…

I was a general ‘do-anything’ non-specialist PM that my company would use when they needed someone who could go into almost any area and manage projects, even although I had no previous experience in it and at the outset would often tell the team just that. But I would also tell them that I was a good learner and a quick learner, and that with their support i would pick up sufficient understanding from those who knew what they were talking about to _enable_ the specialists to define and ‘do‘ the solution.  As PM I took responsible for delivery but not for the design or the doing…unlike most taking the PM role in TA.  It’s always ‘all about them’ … which of course is much of the fun. 🤣


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 10, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Great isn’t it, rumour has it there’s a standalone series with Bosch as a P.I. in the network.
		
Click to expand...

No rumour, it's called Legacy and, and due out this year. I'm pretty sure they started filming right after they finished the last season of Bosch. It will stream on IMDB..

https://bleedingcool.com/tv/bosch-legacy-imdb-tv-spinoff-sequel-series-sets-2022-debut/


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 10, 2022)

Secret City on Netflix, first two episodes are pretty good, a few familiar actors from The Tourist and Rake. 7.4 rating on IMDB

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4976512/?ref_=ext_shr_lnk


----------



## BrianM (Jan 10, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Secret City on Netflix, first two episodes are pretty good, a few familiar actors from The Tourist and Rake. 7.4 rating on IMDB

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4976512/?ref_=ext_shr_lnk

Click to expand...

You must have a job like me on nights, all these box sets you watch 😂😂


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 10, 2022)

BrianM said:



			You must have a job like me on nights, all these box sets you watch 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Does feel like that sometimes…. But no 😀 surprise my self, given I play golf 2-4 times a week and run an Aikido club 3 times a week. Watch most of it between 8-12 in the evening, easy to binge on Netflix😀


----------



## SteveJay (Jan 10, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			The Tourist.
Just started Ep3 & it’s a bit of a bore fest.
		
Click to expand...

Started Ok, but got worse as it went on. Only stuck with it as we had invested 3 hours on the first 3 episodes. Wish we hadn't bothered!

Started Stay Close - on Netflix. Great cast and first episode was good.


----------



## Dando (Jan 10, 2022)

Just watched “the stranger” on Netflix.
well worth a watch


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 10, 2022)

SteveJay said:



			Started Ok, but got worse as it went on. Only stuck with it as we had invested 3 hours on the first 3 episodes. Wish we hadn't bothered!

Started Stay Close - on Netflix. Great cast and first episode was good.
		
Click to expand...

We stopped watching halfway through ep3
So dull.


----------



## chellie (Jan 10, 2022)

SteveJay said:



			Started Ok, but got worse as it went on. Only stuck with it as we had invested 3 hours on the first 3 episodes. Wish we hadn't bothered!

Started Stay Close - on Netflix. Great cast and first episode was good.
		
Click to expand...

If you've not seen it Safe is good as well.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 10, 2022)

Mayor of Kingstown, Ep 1, hooked 👍


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 11, 2022)

_Autumn's Concerto_ on Netflix.

I was very diappointed with the _*"Dexter: New Blood"*_ season.  
Seriously hated the ending.


----------



## Dando (Jan 11, 2022)

just finished JFK: Destiny Betrayed on Sky. great series to watch as it explores the official story and pulls it apart


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 11, 2022)

Yes Minister - surviving the test of time


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 11, 2022)

Finished series 4 of Breaking Bad, series 5 here we come 👌


----------



## BrianM (Jan 12, 2022)

Season 2 off Bosch complete, really enjoyable 😀👍🏻


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 12, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Mayor of Kingstown, Ep 1, hooked 👍
		
Click to expand...

It looks interesting, which service are you using? I can't seem to find it at the moment.

Edit: Amazon Prime - Paramount+?


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 12, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			It looks interesting, which service are you using? I can't seem to find it at the moment.

Edit: Amazon Prime - Paramount+?
		
Click to expand...

I'm streaming it (🤫)


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 12, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			I'm streaming it (🤫)
		
Click to expand...

Looks like it's not available in the UK on regular channels. Seems Paramount has an issue with the UK, they also don't let us have Yellowstone either (Excellent show from the same writer)


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 12, 2022)

Yellowstone, I'll look into that


----------



## Piece (Jan 12, 2022)

Kaz said:



			I've never seen Supernatural so have just watched the first few episodes of season 1 and been a bit disappointed. Finding it quite a dated, episodic, "buddy" type show. But it lasted 15 seasons and I have at least on pal who adores it. Worth sticking with it?
		
Click to expand...

I love Supernatural, but then I watched it from the first series at the time. It would definitely appeared dated watching early stuff now. It does mature as the budget got bigger, still maintaining its 'buddy' feel all the way through.


----------



## Piece (Jan 12, 2022)

The Witcher Series 2 done. I shouldn't like it but I do. I understand about 25% of it!!

Place in the Sun and Car S.O.S.

Still going with Titans. Again, I understand about 50% of it.

Would like to see a new series of Star Trek Discovery or something along those lines.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 12, 2022)

Piece said:



			The Witcher Series 2 done. I shouldn't like it but I do. I understand about 25% of it!!

Place in the Sun and Car S.O.S.

Still going with Titans. Again, I understand about 50% of it.

Would like to see a new series of Star Trek Discovery or something along those lines.
		
Click to expand...

I had to watch S1 of Witcher twice before I understood most of what its about…just finished my second watch I am about to start S2.  I have no doubt that I will have to watch S2 twice to get the most out of it…indeed I may decide to watch each episode twice before moving to the next…🙄😳


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 12, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I had to watch S1 of Witcher twice before I understood most of what its about…just finished my second watch I am about to start S2.  I have no doubt that I will have to watch S2 twice to get the most out of it…indeed I may decide to watch each episode twice before moving to the next…🙄😳
		
Click to expand...

No time differences so not as tricky as S1, which I also enjoyed / understood better after seeing it second time around.


----------



## Piece (Jan 12, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I had to watch S1 of Witcher twice before I understood most of what its about…just finished my second watch I am about to start S2.  I have no doubt that I will have to watch S2 twice to get the most out of it…indeed I may decide to watch each episode twice before moving to the next…🙄😳
		
Click to expand...

I think having subtitles makes it easier to understand!


----------



## GB72 (Jan 12, 2022)

Piece said:



			The Witcher Series 2 done. I shouldn't like it but I do. I understand about 25% of it!!

Place in the Sun and Car S.O.S.

Still going with Titans. Again, I understand about 50% of it.

Would like to see a new series of Star Trek Discovery or something along those lines.
		
Click to expand...

There is a new series of Star Trek Discovery, problem is Paramount nicked it back off  neflix for their own streaming channel and that is not available in the UK. It is currently running in the US


----------



## Piece (Jan 12, 2022)

GB72 said:



			There is a new series of Star Trek Discovery, problem is Paramount nicked it back off  neflix for their own streaming channel and that is not available in the UK. It is currently running in the US
		
Click to expand...

Merde! Same issue with the The Orville coming soon on a streaming channel I don't (want to) pay for.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 14, 2022)

OMG……. Just seen this announcement, absolutely stoked!


----------



## Ethan (Jan 14, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			OMG……. Just seen this announcement, absolutely stoked!

View attachment 40591

Click to expand...


Interesting. Set in Detroit. Very different to Harlan County, could work, might not.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 14, 2022)

Ethan said:



			Interesting. Set in Detroit. Very different to Harlan County, could work, might not.
		
Click to expand...

How many crime families could they keep bringing out in Harlan though? There comes a point where it gets silly where a new one pops up each series. Going to Detroit, where they have dabbled stories before, can freshen things up. Hopefully so anyway 👍


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 14, 2022)

Ethan said:



			Interesting. Set in Detroit. Very different to Harlan County, could work, might not.
		
Click to expand...

No idea on the storyline, but it’s Raylan Givens, it can only be every kind of cool……


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 14, 2022)

Just binged the final series of After Life, superb stuff, some proper laugh out loud moments (the cafe scene with the beanie head 🤣🤣🤣) but also very emotional at times. 
Top top class tv 👌


----------



## Ethan (Jan 14, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			No idea on the storyline, but it’s Raylan Givens, it can only be every kind of cool……
		
Click to expand...

Sure, he is cool, but he needed Boyd Crowder, Arlo, Art Mullen and Wynn Duffy to play off. If the characters in the new series are good, it'll work.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 14, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Just binged the final series of After Life, superb stuff, some proper laugh out loud moments (the cafe scene with the beanie head 🤣🤣🤣) but also very emotional at times.
Top top class tv 👌
		
Click to expand...

Just saw earlier today that S3 is out.  Saving it to watch with my Mrs.  We loved S1 and S2.  Just genius comic-pathos.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jan 14, 2022)

Re-watching Band of Brothers. First seen it when it was on BBC, possibly about 15-20 years ago. Amazing, better than I remember. Plan to watch the Pacific straight after, which I’ve never seen.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 14, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Re-watching Band of Brothers. First seen it when it was on BBC, possibly about 15-20 years ago. Amazing, better than I remember. Plan to watch the Pacific straight after, which I’ve never seen.
		
Click to expand...

What is the pacific you mention?
I watched the whole of Band Of Brother on a flight to Australia a couple of years ago. Epic stuff, like you I’d forgotten just how good it is.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 14, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Re-watching Band of Brothers. First seen it when it was on BBC, possibly about 15-20 years ago. Amazing, better than I remember. Plan to watch the Pacific straight after, which I’ve never seen.
		
Click to expand...

Never watched it but have it lined up to watch.  Looking forward to it. One of these series I doubt my Mrs would go for so have to wait until she has found a new lengthy series to watch before I start.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 14, 2022)

Finished 2 series tonight :

Expanse and Mayor of Kingstown, bother brilliant 👍👍👍👍👍


----------



## Fromtherough (Jan 14, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			What is the pacific you mention?
I watched the whole of Band Of Brother on a flight to Australia a couple of years ago. Epic stuff, like you I’d forgotten just how good it is.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if it’s a follow up, but definitely an alongside type show, made by the same team. As the name suggests it cover the Pacific War from the perspective of the Marine Corps. Like Band of Brothers, it has ten episodes and is available on Sky Boxsets.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jan 14, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Never watched it but have it lined up to watch.  Looking forward to it. One of these series I doubt my Mrs would go for so have to wait until she has found a new lengthy series to watch before I start.
		
Click to expand...

Will be well worth the wait when you get round to it.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 14, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Not sure if it’s a follow up, but definitely an alongside type show, made by the same team. As the name suggests it cover the Pacific War from the perspective of the Marine Corps. Like Band of Brothers, it has ten episodes and is available on Sky Boxsets.
		
Click to expand...

 Nice one, I'll check it out 👌


----------



## chico (Jan 16, 2022)

Just finished Dexter New Blood. Think the writers gave up with 25 minutes to go, shame was enjoying it up until then.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 16, 2022)

A Very British Scandal.  Enjoyable.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 16, 2022)

chico said:



			Just finished Dexter New Blood. Think the writers gave up with 25 minutes to go, shame was enjoying it up until then.
		
Click to expand...

I think they were wondering "Can we do another series?", then got the word that it wasn't going to happen.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jan 16, 2022)

Ended up watching the whole of Afterlife season 3 last night. Started with the intention of eeking it out over a few days, but it was so good. Ending much more sentimental than I’d expected from Gervais, but no complaints here as nicely balanced with laugh out loud moments. I don’t mind admitting I had something in my eye for bits of it. The only disappointment was that one particular character (no spoilers) didn’t make an appearance.


----------



## J55TTC (Jan 16, 2022)

A little late to the party but we’re half way through season 2 or succession. Best thing I’ve found to watch in quite a while.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2022)

Catching up on lads of stuff that we'd recorded. Watching Tony Robinson series about the Thames at night. Amazing the variety of jobs and people working while the rest of us sleep


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 16, 2022)

Finished:

Around the World in 80 Days. Very good 

The Tourist: Nearly good but ultimately disappointing. Can't say more without spoilers 

Ongoing,  Bobba Fett. Going well but too much of ep3 was in the dark and I couldn't make out what was happening 😠. Why do they do that?


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 16, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Nice one, I'll check it out 👌
		
Click to expand...

Watched BoB series a few times. Great stuff. Tried to watch Pacific a couple of times but struggled with it.


----------



## RichA (Jan 17, 2022)

Stumbled across Warship: Life at Sea on channel 5 this evening. Halfway through series 3 - I don't normally even look at 5, so it's passed me by.
I know documentaries like this have been done before, but it's very humbling to be reminded of the life that these men and women live so that we can go to work, play golf and drink beer without having to worry what the Russians are up to. 

Although I guess I might now be worrying more about what the Russians are up to than I was an hour ago.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 17, 2022)

New series of The Bay looks promising but not brilliant.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 18, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Ended up watching the whole of Afterlife season 3 last night. Started with the intention of eeking it out over a few days, but it was so good. Ending much more sentimental than I’d expected from Gervais, but no complaints here as nicely balanced with laugh out loud moments. I don’t mind admitting I had something in my eye for bits of it. The only disappointment was that one particular character (no spoilers) didn’t make an appearance.
		
Click to expand...

I think we missed the same character! Although mentioned a few times, not physically in it..

More than something in my eye on episode 6, I was gone.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 18, 2022)

Rooter said:



			I think we missed the same character! Although mentioned a few times, not physically in it..

More than something in my eye on episode 6, I was gone.
		
Click to expand...

If it’s the character I’m thinking about I didn’t miss him at all, utter ball end 😂


----------



## Rooter (Jan 18, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			If it’s the character I’m thinking about I didn’t miss him at all, utter ball end 😂
		
Click to expand...

Ah I know who you mean, and I was not on about them!!



Spoiler...

You mean the Shrink? I mean the blonde woman!!


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 18, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Ah I know who you mean, and I was not on about them!!



Spoiler...

You mean the Shrink? I mean the blonde woman!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes the shrink although the two random guys sort of made up for him lol.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 18, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Yes the shrink although the two random guys sort of made up for him lol.
		
Click to expand...

Ratty and the Nonce!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 19, 2022)

Mistresses, on BBC iplayer,  old but good, like me lol


----------



## mteam (Jan 19, 2022)

Been watching Hidden Assets on iplayer seems good so far


----------



## larmen (Jan 20, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Four episodes in I've decided the book of Boba Fett is rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

I think it might start off next week. They teased us with 1 bar of the mandalorian music when he spoke about strengths towards the end.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jan 20, 2022)

I’m still enjoying rewatching Band of Brothers. But... I’m not sure if another programme has ever really made me think more about what a dramatised situation would have really been like.  My mind can’t seem to compute the bravery, selflessness and sheer will to survive alongside the horrific things that the WW2 veterans endured and must have experienced. The little snippets of the actual veterans at the start of each episode really spells it out.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 20, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Secret City on Netflix, first two episodes are pretty good, a few familiar actors from The Tourist and Rake. 7.4 rating on IMDB

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4976512/?ref_=ext_shr_lnk

Click to expand...

Finished both seasons of this (6 episodes each), thoroughly enjoyed it. Interesting to watch a Homeland type show that is not set in the states (it's Australian).


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 20, 2022)

started Yellowstone and 3 episodes in - very good. Like a Montana-based, small-town, ranch-based version of Succession.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 20, 2022)

The story of Boba Fett has been pretty good if a little slow at times.  Take out the appalling street kids biker chase round Mos Eisley and it's been up to the standard of the Mandalorian.


----------



## GuyInLyon (Jan 20, 2022)

Hamish Macbeth


----------



## D-S (Jan 20, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			started Yellowstone and 3 episodes in - very good. Like a Montana-based, small-town, ranch-based version of Succession.
		
Click to expand...




PNWokingham said:



			started Yellowstone and 3 episodes in - very good. Like a Montana-based, small-town, ranch-based version of Succession.
		
Click to expand...

Where are you streaming Yellowstone?


----------



## chellie (Jan 20, 2022)

Outlier was good on Walter Presents.


----------



## Beedee (Jan 20, 2022)

I love The Dog House on C4.  I so want a doggy.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 20, 2022)

Beedee said:



			I love The Dog House on C4.  I so want a doggy.
		
Click to expand...

I'd have them all!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 20, 2022)

Beedee said:



			I love The Dog House on C4.  I so want a doggy.
		
Click to expand...

Oh. Did some volunteer work at Wood Green. Got stuck in the shop sorting through people's "donations"...gloves and a mask needed and that was pre covid! I didn't last long.


----------



## Italian outcast (Jan 20, 2022)

Kaz said:



			I think the flashback scenes have been the best bits but everything in the "current" time has been pretty awful. Poor writing, wooden acting and, while I understand the desire to reinvent him as a "good guy" it doesn't really ring true. Pity.
		
Click to expand...

He's no _Mando_


----------



## larmen (Jan 20, 2022)

Italian outcast said:



			He's no _Mando_

Click to expand...

I still think he might appear next time. Might be wrong, would the timeline fit?


----------



## Italian outcast (Jan 20, 2022)

larmen said:



			I still think he might appear next time. Might be wrong, would the timeline fit?
		
Click to expand...

i don't know - not actually watched Boba Fett yet 
Obviously both were in the Mandalorian - but I dont know the timeline for this Boba Fett spin-off i./e. before/after during - probably all three


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 20, 2022)

D-S said:



			Where are you streaming Yellowstone?
		
Click to expand...

I think it is on paramount. A friend gave me a copy


----------



## Tongo (Jan 21, 2022)

We've started watching Rules of the Game on iplayer and Traces on Drama. Both very good so far.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 21, 2022)

Yellow jackets, not bad got a sort of Twin Peaks vibe.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 21, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Yellow jackets, not bad got a sort of Twin Peaks vibe.
		
Click to expand...

I gave up on that after 3 episodes - took too much concentration trying to work out which teenager was which adult for my tired brain!


----------



## larmen (Jan 21, 2022)

Just seen a teaser for Reacher. Starts in 2 weeks on Amazon Prime.


----------



## IanM (Jan 21, 2022)

Donna started watching Downton Abbey on Netflix having not caught it before..

..I'm ashamed to admit I've been enjoying it!


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Jan 21, 2022)

larmen said:



			I still think he might appear next time. Might be wrong, would the timeline fit?
		
Click to expand...



Did you not hear the music that was played at the end of episode 4?


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 21, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I gave up on that after 3 episodes - took too much concentration trying to work out which teenager was which adult for my tired brain!
		
Click to expand...

Same as twin peaks then😉


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 21, 2022)

IanM said:



			Donna started watching Downton Abbey on Netflix having not caught it before..

..I'm ashamed to admit I've been enjoying it!

Click to expand...

Ditto, Mrs started watching it all before Christmas, I was a bit sniffy/disinterested looking at my phone. Two nights later we was binging! Watched the film after as well! 😁


----------



## IanM (Jan 21, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Ditto, Mrs started watching it all before Christmas, I was a bit sniffy/disinterested looking at my phone. Two nights later we was binging! Watched the film after as well! 😁
		
Click to expand...

Disgusting,  pull yerself together man!


----------



## Piece (Jan 22, 2022)

Ozark back on screens.👍

And saw a trailer for Picard series 2. 👍


----------



## BrianM (Jan 22, 2022)

On season 5 off Bosch already, only started it about 10 days ago 😂😂


----------



## Brads (Jan 22, 2022)

Dying to see series 3 onwards of Yellowstone but you can't stream it in the UK


----------



## D-S (Jan 22, 2022)

Brads said:



			Dying to see series 3 onwards of Yellowstone but you can't stream it in the UK
		
Click to expand...

I’m trying to find series 1&2 but can’t seem to get them inUK.


----------



## Brads (Jan 22, 2022)

1 and 2 can be bought on prime I think


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 23, 2022)

Ozark, Series 4 is excellent.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 23, 2022)

Just finished the Tourist. Was it supposed to be a comedy or a drama? Either way it wasn’t very good.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 23, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Just finished the Tourist. Was it supposed to be a comedy or a drama? Either way it wasn’t very good.
		
Click to expand...

We found it riveting.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 23, 2022)

D-S said:



			I’m trying to find series 1&2 but can’t seem to get them inUK.
		
Click to expand...

Got them on SkY via Paramount, still available but season 2 is missing the first 3 episodes for some reason. Season 3 & 4 not currently available in the UK


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 23, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Ozark, Series 4 is excellent.
		
Click to expand...

Just watched the first episode, compelling, but am gonna get really annoyed with the son.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 24, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Got them on SkY via Paramount, still available but season 2 is missing the first 3 episodes for some reason. Season 3 & 4 not currently available in the UK
		
Click to expand...

i am now on episode 3 season 2. The show is excellent!


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 24, 2022)

Ozark s4 1-7 is only half the season. Any idea when the second half is released - i want to binge together so will wait till the rest are available


----------



## Ethan (Jan 24, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Ozark s4 1-7 is only half the season. Any idea when the second half is released - i want to binge together so will wait till the rest are available
		
Click to expand...

This split season seems to be a growing thing. I have seen suggestions that Ozark S4 P2 will need to be aired before the end of May if they want to qualify for the Emmy awards. So far (3rd episode) it is very good.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 24, 2022)

The Trigger, ITV. Formulaic and cliched first episode. Hopefully it will develop otherwise we will bin it off.


----------



## Piece (Jan 24, 2022)

Finished last ever series (15) of Supernatural. Seeing as we invested from the start, its the end of an era. Not everyone's bag, but we enjoyed it. Wrapped up nicely.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 24, 2022)

IanM said:



			Donna started watching Downton Abbey on Netflix having not caught it before..

..I'm ashamed to admit I've been enjoying it!

Click to expand...

Never watched - but I know I fear that I'd be hooked if I did as I find myself occasionally watching and rather enjoying episodes of 'Upstairs, Downstairs' on Talking Pictures TV...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 24, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Same as twin peaks then😉
		
Click to expand...

Oh I loved Twin Peaks...just loved it.  

Back when first broadcast there was a small group of us at work the morning after each episode sharing what we thought the heck was going on.  Truth told though, that small group dwindled over the series to about 3 or 4 of us loving the characters but still scratching our heads.  Bob!?


----------



## GB72 (Jan 24, 2022)

Latest season of The Rookie. Think I will be giving up on this one. Started out as a decent enough, quite light polic prodecural. Now you have newly quaified police officers involved in illegal black ops incursions into Guatamala. Sorry, think it may have jumped the shark now.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 24, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			i am now on episode 3 season 2. The show is excellent!
		
Click to expand...

I haven't gone to season 2 as I can't get the first coupe of episodes. Really teeing me off - the two seasons are still on catch up on my SKY box, just not the first couple of episodes of season2, which really seems to defeat the object of catch up TV. Season 1 was superb, and I'm led to believe that it just gets better and better. However, Paramount haven't licensed seasons 3 & 4 for UK use either, and Amazon aren't licensed to stream then either. Currently have no way of moving forward.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 24, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Just watched the first episode, compelling, but am gonna get really annoyed with the son.
		
Click to expand...

He was annoying in GoT too


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 24, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Latest season of The Rookie. Think I will be giving up on this one. Started out as a decent enough, quite light polic prodecural. Now you have newly quaified police officers involved in *illegal black ops incursions into Guatamala.* Sorry, think it may have jumped the shark now.
		
Click to expand...

Hawaii 5 O did this a few times too often and so I bailed on it. We know there is a suspension of belief in these programs but really? As you say, once the shark has been jumped it is hard to undo the damage.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 24, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			He was annoying in GoT too 

Click to expand...

At least he was able to understand the way of the world in GOT. This one has gone from being a smart lad who could follow dad, into an instantly "hate my parents, gonna sabotage them and not listen to anything" kind of guy, which is typical of American TV shows. Ironically, the daughter has switched done the opposite. The show is still good, and very watchable, with a pretty good soundtrack going on too.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 24, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			At least he was able to understand the way of the world in GOT. This one has gone from being a smart lad who could follow dad, into an instantly "hate my parents, gonna sabotage them and not listen to anything" kind of guy, which is typical of American TV shows. Ironically, the daughter has switched done the opposite. The show is still good, and very watchable, with a pretty good soundtrack going on too.
		
Click to expand...

I tried Ozark, didn't like it, but I was intrigued by the mention of GoT. Who is the character you are talking about? I googled Ozark cast and I don't recognise the son as being someone from GoT. Have they changed actors mid series or am I having a mare?


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 24, 2022)

Breaking Bad finally completed,  very very good. Now onto the new season of Ozark  👌


----------



## Ethan (Jan 24, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Breaking Bad finally completed,  very very good. Now onto the new season of Ozark  👌
		
Click to expand...

If you haven't seen Better Call Saul, it is almost as good as BB.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 24, 2022)

Ethan said:



			If you haven't seen Better Call Saul, it is almost as good as BB.
		
Click to expand...

We started it a few years ago but didn’t really get into it, we’ll have to give it another shot.
Have you seen El Camino with the other lad in it?


----------



## Ethan (Jan 24, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			We started it a few years ago but didn’t really get into it, we’ll have to give it another shot.
Have you seen El Camino with the other lad in it?
		
Click to expand...

BCS is slow in Season 1. It is worth sticking with, though, as it gets better and you see the value of the early parts later. 

El Camino was OK, not an essential part of the BB/BCS world, but good enough.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 24, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I tried Ozark, didn't like it, but I was intrigued by the mention of GoT. Who is the character you are talking about? I googled Ozark cast and I don't recognise the son as being someone from GoT. Have they changed actors mid series or am I having a mare?
		
Click to expand...

The son in Ozark has grown up since the last episode, and bares a strong resemblance to Bran Stark, at least that's what I thought William meant....


----------



## Rooter (Jan 24, 2022)

Gone back in time and allowed my 13 and 14yr olds to watch the inbetweeners from s1e1. forgotten how funny it was!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 24, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			The son in Ozark has grown up since the last episode, and bares a strong resemblance to Bran Stark, at least that's what I thought William meant.... 

Click to expand...

Ah right. Not the same actor, just similarities 👍


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 24, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			The son in Ozark has grown up since the last episode, and bares a strong resemblance to Bran Stark, at least that's what I thought William meant.... 

Click to expand...

That's what I thought, but didn't actually check the cast names.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 24, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Trigger, ITV. Formulaic and cliched first episode. Hopefully it will develop otherwise we will bin it off.
		
Click to expand...

I'm assuming that the remainder of the series is going to be about the investigation behind the terrorist attack rather than simply following around the bomb disposal unit?!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 24, 2022)

Tongo said:



			I'm assuming that the remainder of the series is going to be about the investigation behind the terrorist attack rather than simply following around the bomb disposal unit?!
		
Click to expand...

I suspect/hope so. It's certainly worth another episode and seeing how it develops.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 24, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Trigger, ITV. Formulaic and cliched first episode. Hopefully it will develop otherwise we will bin it off.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Seemed a bit far fetched in places too.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 24, 2022)

Currently binge watching Person of Interest. Saw the odd one first time round and enjoyed it. Enjoying it more binge watching as it has a few background threads running through the series.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 24, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Gone back in time and allowed my 13 and 14yr olds to watch the inbetweeners from s1e1. forgotten how funny it was!
		
Click to expand...

Give White gold a watch if you’ve not seen it (Netflix)


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 24, 2022)

Yellow jackets,3 episodes in and enjoying it.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 24, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Give White gold a watch if you’ve not seen it (Netflix)
		
Click to expand...

Well worth a watch. Loved it


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 24, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Well worth a watch. Loved it
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant when Vince plays golf 
“EFFIN FORE” 😂😂😂


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 24, 2022)

Tongo said:



			I'm assuming that the remainder of the series is going to be about the investigation behind the terrorist attack rather than simply following around the bomb disposal unit?!
		
Click to expand...

What didn’t help was adverts 

Anytime it got to a point of being “exciting” - it cut to an advert 

Will watch the second one but it needs to be so much better


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 24, 2022)

Rooter said:



			Gone back in time and allowed my 13 and 14yr olds to watch the inbetweeners from s1e1. forgotten how funny it was!
		
Click to expand...

Never fails to make me laugh out loud


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 24, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I tried Ozark, didn't like it, but I was intrigued by the mention of GoT. Who is the character you are talking about? I googled Ozark cast and I don't recognise the son as being someone from GoT. Have they changed actors mid series or am I having a mare?
		
Click to expand...

No mare M'lud, but there's a Stark resemblance


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 24, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Oh I loved Twin Peaks...just loved it. 

Back when first broadcast there was a small group of us at work the morning after each episode sharing what we thought the heck was going on.  Truth told though, that small group dwindled over the series to about 3 or 4 of us loving the characters but still scratching our heads.  Bob!?
		
Click to expand...

Still remember when I first saw Bob, scared the crap out of me at the time. Excellent show, but    couldn’t get on with final season.


----------



## Britishshooting (Jan 24, 2022)

Just started watching Ozark on S1 Ep 2 at moment.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 24, 2022)

Britishshooting said:



			Just started watching Ozark on S1 Ep 2 at moment.
		
Click to expand...

Keep watching , every series it gets better


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 24, 2022)

Just finished watching the latest series of After Life, I'm not usually a Ricky Gervais fan but this was really good.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 25, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Give White gold a watch if you’ve not seen it (Netflix)
		
Click to expand...

Yes have seen it, very good! If we are mentioning Inbetweeners work after the series, then of course we must bring up Friday Night Dinner. Simply brilliant!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 25, 2022)

First episode of The Responders last night on BBC1. Strong episode, worth a watch to see how it develops.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 25, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			First episode of The Responders last night on BBC1. Strong episode, worth a watch to see how it develops.
		
Click to expand...

Halfway through the 3rd episode now and it’s superb 

Martin Freeman is excellent - accent is spot on


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 25, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Halfway through the 3rd episode now and it’s superb

Martin Freeman is excellent - accent is spot on
		
Click to expand...

Better than your fake Scouse? 😜


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 25, 2022)

Chucky series-it’s what you expect.
But me & my lad enjoyed it.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 25, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Better than your fake Scouse? 😜
		
Click to expand...

What is lobscouse?


----------



## GB72 (Jan 31, 2022)

Quite enjoyed the new Dexter series though the ending seemed a bit rushed and it did not finish quite how I expected.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 31, 2022)

Finished Wandavision. It was decent but a bit weird that she ends up coming off as a bit of a villain rather than a good guy, and they left the 



Spoiler



new white Vision angle a bit open-ended without closure I thought, since he just flew off and she never saw him, plus her created version of him never told her either for some reason.


 More to come from Monica Rambeau as well I suppose, as they didn't quite delve into those 



Spoiler



new powers she randomly developed


 in any detail.

Watched the first episode of Falcon and the Winter Soldier after that. I'm not massively excited by these two characters, but the wife wanted to get through all the Marvel series so this one is next.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 31, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Finished Wandavision. It was decent but a bit weird that she ends up coming off as a bit of a villain rather than a good guy, and they left the 



Spoiler



new white Vision angle a bit open-ended without closure I thought, since he just flew off and she never saw him, plus her created version of him never told her either for some reason.


 More to come from Monica Rambeau as well I suppose, as they didn't quite delve into those 



Spoiler



new powers she randomly developed


 in any detail.

Watched the first episode of Falcon and the Winter Soldier after that. I'm not massively excited by these two characters, but the wife wanted to get through all the Marvel series so this one is next.
		
Click to expand...

I binned off Wandavision, really couldn't get into it. Winter Soldier was better than expected. The one I enjoyed most was Hawkeye and I really didn't expect to say that. Have you started that one yet?


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 31, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I binned off Wandavision, really couldn't get into it. Winter Soldier was better than expected. The one I enjoyed most was Hawkeye and I really didn't expect to say that. Have you started that one yet?
		
Click to expand...

No. Even less excited by Hawkeye than I am by Falcon & WS.   I'm sure we'll go onto that one afterwards. 

I thought Wanda was decent by the end - Katherine Hahn is always great fun so her presence certainly helped. It left a few ends untied or unexplained for me though. 



Spoiler



Like, I know she's meant to be extremely powerful, but she can create a fully functioning Vision with independent thought?? Really?



Sorry, I'm hiding the spoilers as you've said you haven't finished it, so I guess it's up to you if you look at them or not, ha.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 31, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Finished Wandavision. It was decent but a bit weird that she ends up coming off as a bit of a villain rather than a good guy, and they left the 



Spoiler



new white Vision angle a bit open-ended without closure I thought, since he just flew off and she never saw him, plus her created version of him never told her either for some reason.


 More to come from Monica Rambeau as well I suppose, as they didn't quite delve into those 



Spoiler



new powers she randomly developed


 in any detail.

Watched the first episode of Falcon and the Winter Soldier after that. I'm not massively excited by these two characters, but the wife wanted to get through all the Marvel series so this one is next.
		
Click to expand...

Rumour is that she pretty much is the bad guy in the new Doctor Strange film (and veers in that direction in the comics. Falcon and the Winter Soldier was OK but suffered from re-writes as the orginal plot was about a plague. Hawkeye was very good though.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 31, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			No. Even less excited by Hawkeye than I am by Falcon & WS.   I'm sure we'll go onto that one afterwards.

I thought Wanda was decent by the end - Katherine Hahn is always great fun so her presence certainly helped. It left a few ends untied or unexplained for me though. 



Spoiler



Like, I know she's meant to be extremely powerful, but she can create a fully functioning Vision with independent thought?? Really?



Sorry, I'm hiding the spoilers as you've said you haven't finished it, so I guess it's up to you if you look at them or not, ha.
		
Click to expand...

No worries. I'm not going back to it, not even interested enough to look at the spoiler. (okay, maybe later I will )

I felt the same about Hawkeye but it surprised me


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 31, 2022)

Following a short pause and breather after re-watching Series 1 of Witcher, I am now into Series 2.   Still just as bonkers and not that easy to follow.  Plus tbh not that convinced by much of the acting.  But it's fun - in it's own peculiar way.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 31, 2022)

Watched all 3 episodes of Four Lives back to back last night. It's based on the true story of 4 gay men who were murdered in Barking by a serial killer a couple of years ago. The failings of the police investigations are appalling. It's harrowing but gripping.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 31, 2022)

Really enjoying The Responder on BBC1. Puts the somewhat silly at times Trigger Point on ITV in the shade. Sometimes I think I have too high expectations of the BBC and sometimes they live up to them!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 31, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Really enjoying The Responder on BBC1. Puts the somewhat silly at times Trigger Point on ITV in the shade. Sometimes I think I have too high expectations of the BBC and sometimes they live up to them!
		
Click to expand...

The difference between the two is vast. We watched ep 3 of The Repsonder last night on catch up before watching Trigger Point at 9. It didn't fair well for Trigger Point in comparison, not sure I will bother with the rest. If The Responder can finish as strongly as the first 3 episodes then it will be award winning stuff for all involved.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 31, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The difference between the two is vast. We watched ep 3 of The Repsonder last night on catch up before watching Trigger Point at 9. It didn't fair well for Trigger Point in comparison, not sure I will bother with the rest. If The Responder can finish as strongly as the first 3 episodes then it will be award winning stuff for all involved.
		
Click to expand...

The Responder was superb - excellent series , Freeman was excellent

the first episode of Trigger Point was awful in comparison so will see how the second is later


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 31, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The Responder was superb - excellent series , Freeman was excellent

the first episode of Trigger Point was awful in comparison *so will see how the second is later*

Click to expand...

More of the same imo. Cliched tv


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 31, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The difference between the two is vast. We watched ep 3 of The Repsonder last night on catch up before watching Trigger Point at 9. It didn't fair well for Trigger Point in comparison, not sure I will bother with the rest. If The Responder can finish as strongly as the first 3 episodes then it will be award winning stuff for all involved.
		
Click to expand...

That is exactly what we did and really highlighted the difference in both script and acting. I've perfected the raised eyebrow look from Vicky McClure as she says "where's me snips"


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 31, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			That is exactly what we did and really highlighted the difference in both script and acting. *I've perfected the raised eyebrow look from Vicky McClure as she says "where's me snips"* 

Click to expand...

Ha ha, I love that. Blimey she is miserable / stern in every role she plays isn't she? Someone give her a happy character to play, let her have a smile.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 31, 2022)

The Comic Strip presents .... Bad News on Tour  and More Bad News.       Just genius.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 31, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The Comic Strip presents .... Bad News on Tour  and More Bad News.       Just genius.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, 2 classics with just so many great scenes, the sausage argument at the service station, 'drank a botlle of brandy, set fire to the television' and of course the song 'Imogene'


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 31, 2022)

And the unofficial world record for most bricks and bottles ever thrown at a band in the space of one song when someone thought it would be a good idea for them to perform at "Monsters of Rock" at Donnington Park.


----------



## BrianM (Jan 31, 2022)

Bosch complete, really enjoyable series to watch, especially if you’ve read the books!!
On to something new on Wednesday 😀


----------



## TerryA (Jan 31, 2022)

Little Fires Everywhere - Reece Witherspoon
An excellent 8 part series. Both my wife and I thoroughly enjoyed it.

Just started watching Hope Street on the i player - an easy watch police drama based in a ficticional town in Ireland.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 31, 2022)

Finished Queen of the South. Short fifth season but wraps things up well. Also last series of Australian women's prison drama Wentworth - not to be taken too seriously but half decent. And season 3 of Hidden, the Welsh detective show will be finished tonight - enjoyable again but nearly all in Welsh rather than more mixed like the previous two seasons. 

Yellowstone - on series 3 and still loving it. A cross between Successiin and Justified


----------



## Ethan (Jan 31, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Finished Queen of the South. Short fifth season but wraps things up well. Also last series of Australian women's prison drama Wentworth - not to be taken too seriously but half decent. And season 3 of Hidden, the Welsh detective show will be finished tonight - enjoyable again but nearly all in Welsh rather than more mixed like the previous two seasons.

Yellowstone - on series 3 and still loving it. A cross between Successiin and Justified
		
Click to expand...

Where is QoS S5 showing?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 31, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Yellowstone - on series 3 and still loving it. A cross between Successiin and Justified
		
Click to expand...

Rewatched season 1 over the weekend. Just started season 2 tonight, which just gets better.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 31, 2022)

Trigger Point.  I could get to enjoy it if it wasn't for some of the irritations; a top of the line Audi Q series with bluetooth and a mobile phone suckered to the screen right in the driver's eye line; Vicky McClure clearly travelling in the rear of a saloon car, then gets out of the front of the 4x4; Vicky McClure's handbag walking itself home from the funeral.  And there's probably more.  don't have the issues with it that some have, but it's not the most professional continuity job I've ever seen.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 31, 2022)

Ethan said:



			Where is QoS S5 showing?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure. A friend gave me a copy


----------



## Ethan (Feb 1, 2022)

Rewatching Peaky Blinders. Great show.


----------



## Pants (Feb 1, 2022)

Ethan said:



			Rewatching Peaky Blinders. Great show.
		
Click to expand...

Can't wait for Season 6 to screen.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 2, 2022)

Pants said:



			Can't wait for Season 6 to screen.
		
Click to expand...

Sunday 20th March 👍


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 2, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			No. Even less excited by Hawkeye than I am by Falcon & WS.   I'm sure we'll go onto that one afterwards.

I thought Wanda was decent by the end - Katherine Hahn is always great fun so her presence certainly helped. It left a few ends untied or unexplained for me though. 



Spoiler



Like, I know she's meant to be extremely powerful, but she can create a fully functioning Vision with independent thought?? Really?



Sorry, I'm hiding the spoilers as you've said you haven't finished it, so I guess it's up to you if you look at them or not, ha.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve said before that Wandavision is my favorite of the Marvel to shows. I like that it wasn’t straight into the action and explosions, it felt like there was some depth to the story as it took time to unfold. 
 I don’t think it was meant as a stand-alone series. To me it was part origin storey for Wanda, part introduction to the next MCU phase.


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 2, 2022)

Just finishing watching 15 Storeys High with Sean Lock and Benedict Wong.  Brilliant series where it not only shows their own (strange) life, but also little vignettes of other people in their tower block.


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 2, 2022)

Reacher lands on Amazon on Thursday - 8 episodes and based on the first book Killing Floor - hopefully binge the lot soon after


----------



## GB72 (Feb 2, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Reacher lands on Amazon on Thursday - 8 episodes and based on the first book Killing Floor - hopefully binge the lot soon after
		
Click to expand...

Do you know if they are all dropping at once or one a week?


----------



## Ethan (Feb 2, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Reacher lands on Amazon on Thursday - 8 episodes and based on the first book Killing Floor - hopefully binge the lot soon after
		
Click to expand...

Looks good.


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 2, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Do you know if they are all dropping at once or one a week?
		
Click to expand...

good point. Not sure - was hoping all at once!


----------



## JT77 (Feb 2, 2022)

Think they are dropping all episode for reacher on Friday 4th. According to IMDB they are anyway.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 2, 2022)

The book of Boba Fett is getting to be the mutt's nuts.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 2, 2022)

Been watching The Teacher. Didn't realise until today it was filmed in Budapest and not Bradford.


----------



## Dando (Feb 2, 2022)

Currently watching season 2 of Shooter on Netflix which is pretty good


----------



## Pants (Feb 2, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Sunday 20th March 👍
		
Click to expand...

Good man


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 3, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Been watching The Teacher. Didn't realise until today it was filmed in Budapest and not Bradford.
		
Click to expand...

Is it any good? I'm fed up with so much Sheridan Smith crying in my TV that I haven't started it...


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 3, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The book of Boba Fett is getting to be the mutt's nuts.
		
Click to expand...

I haven’t bothered with it after episode 1. Which was laughably poor.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 3, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Is it any good? I'm fed up with so much Sheridan Smith crying in my TV that I haven't started it...
		
Click to expand...

It is a bit lightweight. To be fair I though she was excellent in The Four. HID is keen to watch it all so I'll catch part 2 tonight.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 3, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			I haven’t bothered with it after episode 1. Which was laughably poor.
		
Click to expand...

Last 2 Episodes have effectvely been 2 episodes of the Mandelorian.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 3, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Last 2 Episodes have effectvely been 2 episodes of the Mandelorian.
		
Click to expand...

This is the way.


----------



## Italian outcast (Feb 3, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			This is the way.
		
Click to expand...

Such a great line - i try to fit it in to some work-related conversations - it fair baffles the Belgians


----------



## GG26 (Feb 3, 2022)

Watched the first 8 episodes of Money Heist.  It’s good, but the story seems to be getting dragged out somewhat.  Anyone else seen it and is it worth sticking with?


----------



## chellie (Feb 3, 2022)

GG26 said:



			Watched the first 8 episodes of Money Heist.  It’s good, but the story seems to be getting dragged out somewhat.  Anyone else seen it and is it worth sticking with?
		
Click to expand...

We didn't even finish one of the Spanish version.


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 3, 2022)

GG26 said:



			Watched the first 8 episodes of Money Heist.  It’s good, but the story seems to be getting dragged out somewhat.  Anyone else seen it and is it worth sticking with?
		
Click to expand...

I watched the first few seasons. Not at all sure why. It was the dubbed version that did not help way over-the-top stories and the drama and shouting are nuts and I wish I had dropped it earlier. I persevered as the ratings were really good although I should have read the comments, many of which highlight the "twaddle" that it is!


----------



## larmen (Feb 4, 2022)

Reacher!

Just starting on Amazon Prime. They released the whole series at once? 8 episodes available.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 4, 2022)

The Teacher on My5, a few twists in the tail.


----------



## Ethan (Feb 4, 2022)

larmen said:



			Reacher!

Just starting on Amazon Prime. They released the whole series at once? 8 episodes available.
		
Click to expand...




PNWokingham said:



			I watched the first few seasons. Not at all sure why. It was the dubbed version that did not help way over-the-top stories and the drama and shouting are nuts and I wish I had dropped it earlier. I persevered as the ratings were really good although I should have read the comments, many of which highlight the "twaddle" that it is!
		
Click to expand...

I did the same. Thought it might have been good, but then just started getting silly.

Watched first Reacher. Cliched characters and stupid story, but in a good sort of way. I like it. The lead is something like a combination of The Rock and Clint Eastwood.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 4, 2022)

Ethan said:



			Watched first Reacher. Cliched characters and stupid story, but in a good sort of way. I like it. The lead is something like a combination of The Rock and Clint Eastwood.
		
Click to expand...

Lots of things right but do they not read the books? The guy is way too clean cut to be Reacher. Physically imposing, yes but Reacher doesn't use moisturiser 🙄


----------



## JT77 (Feb 4, 2022)

Watched the first episode of reacher. it’s very much what it says on the tin, little bit like a Jason statham movie or a old Jean van damm film. You don’t need to think too much, little bit of a story, some violence, take the brain out type stuff but we enjoyed it.
Had to get the weeman from a friends so hoping to get another episode on tonight too.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 5, 2022)

Watched first episode of Reacher, he’s certainly more like my image than Tom Cruise was, I liked it.


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 5, 2022)

JT77 said:



			Watched the first episode of reacher. it’s very much what it says on the tin, little bit like a Jason statham movie or a old Jean van damm film. You don’t need to think too much, little bit of a story, some violence, take the brain out type stuff but we enjoyed it.
Had to get the weeman from a friends so hoping to get another episode on tonight too.
		
Click to expand...


Sums it up well. Did 2 episodes last night. The guy is a very good fit for reacher as far as I am concerned - chalk and cheese between him and Cruise - and although I did enjoy his 2 films - he was as far away in looks as it is possible to get. Hopefully binge a few more tonight. I hope they are already filming the next book, as there are about 25! So will need to do a Miss Ely with the main character to get through all of them!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 5, 2022)

On e5 or e6 of The Witcher S2 and frankly I've just about given up trying to link everything up...that, and with some of the dialogue being so quiet as to be unfathomable, I'm finding I'm watching for what happens to the characters rather than why.


----------



## chellie (Feb 5, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			On e5 or e6 of The Witcher S2 and frankly I've just about given up trying to link everything up...that, and with some of the dialogue being so quiet as to be unfathomable, I'm finding I'm watching for what happens to the characters rather than why.
		
Click to expand...

Subtitles are your friend.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 5, 2022)

Reacher on Amazon Prime


----------



## BrianM (Feb 5, 2022)

Watched first episode of Good Omens last night, enjoyable start.


----------



## larmen (Feb 5, 2022)

Finished Reacher!

How long to the next series?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 5, 2022)

Just started Reacher,he’s not the best actor 😬


----------



## larmen (Feb 5, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Just started Reacher,he’s not the best actor 😬
		
Click to expand...

They used a proper actor in the movies, he wasn’t big enough for the fans. Now they used a big guy …
At least they didn’t use The Rock ;-)


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 5, 2022)

larmen said:



			They used a proper actor in the movies, he wasn’t big enough for the fans. Now they used a big guy …
At least they didn’t use The Rock ;-)
		
Click to expand...

I thought Cruise was good Tbf.
Didn’t rate the 2nd film tho.
This guy just seems a bit wooden,I’ll stick with it.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 5, 2022)

I just finished_ Outlander_ on Netflix.

i have a question:
Do Scotsmen have a preference for extemely thin women?

I keep hearing the phrase "bony lass" mentioned.


----------



## Piece (Feb 5, 2022)

chellie said:



			Subtitles are your friend.
		
Click to expand...

That is exactly what I did and low and behold, I could follow it a bit more 🤣


----------



## BrianM (Feb 6, 2022)

Finished watching Good Omens on Amazon this morning, very very good, hard to explain why, but definitely worth a watch and only 6 episodes.


----------



## BrianM (Feb 6, 2022)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I just finished_ Outlander_ on Netflix.

i have a question:
Do Scotsmen have a preference for extemely thin women?

I keep hearing the phrase "bony lass" mentioned.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if you're taking the........
I'll entertain you anyway, bony lass = bonnie lass = beautiful lady......
Hopefully this answers your question.


----------



## chellie (Feb 6, 2022)

Piece said:



			That is exactly what I did and low and behold, I could follow it a bit more 🤣
		
Click to expand...

We use them loads.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 6, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Not sure if you're taking the........
I'll entertain you anyway, bony lass = bonnie lass = beautiful lady......
Hopefully this answers your question.
		
Click to expand...

If skinny, she would also be a boney lass, not bony 😄. I believe it is a gag though, I hope so anyway 😳


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 6, 2022)

Started Stay Close last night, quite intriguing.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 6, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Just started Reacher,he’s not the best actor 😬
		
Click to expand...

To be fair. Reacher is meant to be a bit of a strange lad. Having a polished actor doesnt do justice to the character. 

I don't mind the acting in the series.


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 6, 2022)

Captainron said:



			To be fair. Reacher is meant to be a bit of a strange lad. Having a polished actor doesnt do justice to the character.

I don't mind the acting in the series.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. I think he is really good for the role and nothing wrong with the performance, that will no doubt grow and become more nuanced


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 6, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Lots of things right but do they not read the books? The guy is way too clean cut to be Reacher. Physically imposing, yes but Reacher doesn't use moisturiser 🙄
		
Click to expand...

The guy is about 10 years too young (in my head) but you wouldn’t get that physique on an older guy. Throughly enjoyed the first 2 episodes though.


----------



## chellie (Feb 6, 2022)

I'm enjoying Reacher


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 6, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			The guy is about 10 years too young (in my head) but you wouldn’t get that physique on an older guy. Throughly enjoyed the first 2 episodes though.
		
Click to expand...

Anyone who has read the books has an image in their heads of what the character looks like. In the case of Reacher the author really makes it clear, it is crucial to the character. It's why the Tom Cruise films created such outrage. We think we own the character, the image built up over years of reading, book after book. The reality is we, the reader, have to be less precious, less protective 🤷‍♂️

I picked a bit of a hole in this guy but at least he is imposing and that has to be the starting point. I'll forgive the clean cut element, it would have been nice had he been older and rougher but it's still closer than little Tom 😄

What they really have right is his way of thinking, the analysis, the minimal speech, the fighting. I'm enjoying it so far as well 👍


----------



## HowlingGale (Feb 6, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anyone who has read the books has an image in their heads of what the character looks like. In the case of Reacher the author really makes it clear, it is crucial to the character. It's why the Tom Cruise films created such outrage. We think we own the character, the image built up over years of reading, book after book. The reality is we, the reader, have to be less precious, less protective 🤷‍♂️

I picked a bit of a hole in this guy but at least he is imposing and that has to be the starting point. I'll forgive the clean cut element, it would have been nice had he been older and rougher but it's still closer than little Tom 😄

What they really have right is his way of thinking, the analysis, the minimal speech, the fighting. I'm enjoying it so far as well 👍
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, there's something that doesn't sit quite right with the casting of Reacher. He is a bit wooden but maybe that is Reacher's stoic way and he's actually a good actor.
From what I have seen I'm glad they've not succumbed to 'diversifying' the story. I was afraid they'd make an absolute mess of it, the way they did with Wheel of Time, when they really didn't need to.


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 6, 2022)

HowlingGale said:



			Yeah, there's something that doesn't sit quite right with the casting of Reacher. He is a bit wooden but maybe that is Reacher's stoic way and he's actually a good actor.
From what I have seen I'm glad they've not succumbed to 'diversifying' the story. I was afraid they'd make an absolute mess of it, the way they did with Wheel of Time, when they really didn't need to.
		
Click to expand...

But would the “Real Reacher” be sleeping on the floor?😘 😁


----------



## HowlingGale (Feb 6, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			But would the “Real Reacher” be sleeping on the floor?😘 😁
		
Click to expand...

😂 Probably not. That never even crossed my mind.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 6, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			But would the “Real Reacher” be sleeping on the floor?😘 😁
		
Click to expand...

Of course he would


----------



## GB72 (Feb 6, 2022)

Just finished Reacher. Enjoyed and would be pleased if they made more. Perhaps a couple if episodes too long, possibly would have been better paced if done in 6 episodes rather than 8.

Just catching up on the new series of Billions. So far so good, not missing Ax as much as I thought it would.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 7, 2022)

HowlingGale said:



			Yeah, there's something that doesn't sit quite right with the casting of Reacher. He is a bit wooden but maybe that is Reacher's stoic way and he's actually a good actor.
		
Click to expand...

I've always thought Reacher never showed any emotions. Decent acting all round. But I wasn't sure I remember Reacher killing so many. I thought he simply left them pretty 'disabled'.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 7, 2022)

Chloe off to a good start. Puzzling.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 7, 2022)

Started The Responder last night, very very good first episode, proper gritty stuff.


----------



## RichA (Feb 7, 2022)

rulefan said:



			I've always thought Reacher never showed any emotions. Decent acting all round. But I wasn't sure I remember Reacher killing so many. I thought he simply left them pretty 'disabled'.
		
Click to expand...

I've read all the books barring the last couple that his brother wrote. I quite like this guy's portrayal of Reacher. It's a bit cheesy, but then so are the books - I think it's deliberate because if it took itself too seriously he would essentially be a serial killer. I'm sure somebody on a book forum did a body count and he'd racked up over 100 kills since becoming a private citizen - not all of them completely justifiable.


----------



## HowlingGale (Feb 7, 2022)

rulefan said:



			I've always thought Reacher never showed any emotions. Decent acting all round. But I wasn't sure I remember Reacher killing so many. I thought he simply left them pretty 'disabled'.
		
Click to expand...

He does have a decent body count nearer the end of each book as he gets to the real bad guys. But you're correct he just disables most people until he gets to them.


----------



## RichA (Feb 7, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anyone who has read the books has an image in their heads of what the character looks like. In the case of Reacher the author really makes it clear, it is crucial to the character. It's why the Tom Cruise films created such outrage. We think we own the character, the image built up over years of reading, book after book. The reality is we, the reader, have to be less precious, less protective 🤷‍♂️

I picked a bit of a hole in this guy but at least he is imposing and that has to be the starting point. I'll forgive the clean cut element, it would have been nice had he been older and rougher but it's still closer than little Tom 😄

What they really have right is his way of thinking, the analysis, the minimal speech, the fighting. I'm enjoying it so far as well 👍
		
Click to expand...

Age-wise, I think Reacher is best imagined like Bond. The actor has to be picked with longevity in mind and timeline of the stories interpreted with a bit of flexibility in relation to time and technology.


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 7, 2022)

Finished Reacher and really enjoyed it. It was relatively faithful to the book, the action was good, well acted - and Alan Ritchson is a very good screen version of Reacher. Age wise about right - he is 37/8 and this book is set a few months after he leaves the army after 13 years or so - so pretty matched. Looking forwrd to season 2


----------



## GB72 (Feb 7, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Finished Reacher and really enjoyed it. It was relatively faithful to the book, the action was good, well acted - and Alan Ritchson is a very good screen version of Reacher. Age wise about right - he is 37/8 and this book is set a few months after he leaves the army after 13 years or so - so pretty matched. Looking forwrd to season 2
		
Click to expand...

I am hoping for seasons to be relatively regular. Exept for the final action scene, you would thnk that it is fairly quick and relatively inexpensive to film.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 7, 2022)

Given the discussion about the casting and characterisations in Reacher I am glad that I have not read any Reacher books and so can watch with an open mind. 

Does raise the usual question for me when I see coming a film dramatisation  or adaptation of a book I want to read,  This always causes me a problem.  But in general I'll avoid the adaptation - though in the case of Reacher I have no intention to read any of the books so watching the serialisation doesn't present me with any such conflicts. 

My current conflict is _Dune_.  I'm giving the film (and the earlier one) a miss for the time being as I want to read the book.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Feb 7, 2022)

Finished reacher, and as a reader of the books it’s better than the TC films.  Also watching the Responder which is v good, Trigger point that is so so.  Recently watch a couple of the Harlan Conan adaptations which were ok too, think they were called stay close and the stranger


----------



## MarkT (Feb 7, 2022)

Just finished first episode of the Responder, brilliant, Martin Freeman does very little wrong doesn’t he. Already primed myself for a grim few weeks of gritty TV


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 8, 2022)

Reacher 👍
First episode of Yellowstone, Wow, stunning,it's a watcher 👍👍👍


----------



## Midnight (Feb 8, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Reacher 👍
First episode of Yellowstone, Wow, stunning,it's a watcher 👍👍👍
		
Click to expand...

What side is Yellowstone on mate?


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 8, 2022)

2nd episode of Responder ticked off, still very good but quite a few wtf are you doing moments.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 8, 2022)

Midnight said:



			What side is Yellowstone on mate?
		
Click to expand...

Streamed 😉


----------



## SteveJay (Feb 8, 2022)

Know we are behind the curve, but started watching Afterlife last night. Brilliant, hooked after 1 episode.

Really admire how Gervais can write such a funny series based on such a sad and moving situation.


----------



## MarkT (Feb 8, 2022)

Finished Narcos Mexico 1 last night - loved it obviously. Not done any Narcos before so should I head back to the start or to Mexico 2?


----------



## Ethan (Feb 8, 2022)

MarkT said:



			Finished Narcos Mexico 1 last night - loved it obviously. Not done any Narcos before so should I head back to the start or to Mexico 2?
		
Click to expand...

The original Narcos is a brilliant show, but if you have stared with Mexico (also great), I would continue with season 2. Then regard Narcos as a sort of prequel show.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 8, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Streamed 😉
		
Click to expand...

From ?


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 8, 2022)

rulefan said:



			From ?
		
Click to expand...

K application


----------



## Midnight (Feb 8, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Streamed 😉
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 8, 2022)

Ethan said:



			The original Narcos is a brilliant show, but if you have stared with Mexico (also great), I would continue with season 2. Then regard Narcos as a sort of prequel show.
		
Click to expand...

After finishing all the Narcos I’d say start the original now then go back to the Mexico one. How Mexico ends could spoil the enjoyment of the original series.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 8, 2022)

SteveJay said:



			Know we are behind the curve, but started watching Afterlife last night. Brilliant, hooked after 1 episode.

Really admire how Gervais can write such a funny series based on such a sad and moving situation.
		
Click to expand...

Re-watching the first two series now so I can jump straight into the third one.  Absolute genius.   The bit in the first episode of Series 2 where he interviews the 100-year-old woman is just epic.   God knows how many out-takes there must have been from doing that scene.


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 8, 2022)

Just finished Reacher. Not really sure why it needed 8 episodes. It just felt like a low budget paint by numbers series. They would have been better spending the budget on making a decent movie.


----------



## Ethan (Feb 8, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			After finishing all the Narcos I’d say start the original now then go back to the Mexico one. How Mexico ends could spoil the enjoyment of the original series.
		
Click to expand...


Mmm, has a point there.


----------



## Ethan (Feb 8, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Just finished Reacher. Not really sure why it needed 8 episodes. It just felt like a low budget paint by numbers series. They would have been better spending the budget on making a decent movie.
		
Click to expand...

It was bubblegum, but mostly pretty good. The lead started to parody himself somewhat, and the other cast were pretty good so carried it along.


----------



## Piece (Feb 8, 2022)

As with most, just getting to the end of Reacher (good) and Ozark Part 1 (excellent).

Will look Raising Dion (S2), The Responder, Billiions next, plus anything left field.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 8, 2022)

Ethan said:



			Mmm, has a point there.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I’m trying to decide what it would be like watching Mexico first. Doesn’t the original Narcos finish in Mexico right at the very end? I can’t remember it’s been that long lol.


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 8, 2022)

Just found out that there are 3 spin off from Power, that isbnow finished. Power Book II: Ghost, focused on the son Tariq; III:Raising Kanan - a prequel set in the 90s about Kanan Stark (50 Cent in Power) and IV: Force, with only first episode out and the one that looks most appealing, following Tommy Egan!


----------



## Fromtherough (Feb 8, 2022)

I watched the first two episodes of This is Going to Hurt, an adaptation of the book of the same name by Adam Kay. Funny and poignant and a bit darker than I remember the book being. Promising start though.


----------



## BrianM (Feb 9, 2022)

Just finished Reacher, not sure about it to be honest, easy enough watching I suppose.
I haven't read the books so maybe that's got something to do with it.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 9, 2022)

Minor frustration in that to truly appreciate the new Star Wars universe and all the spin-off shows, I need to watch Rebels and Clone Wars.   Cartoons aimed at kids (no you don't need to do the next line, I know it).


----------



## GB72 (Feb 9, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Minor frustration in that to truly appreciate the new Star Wars universe and all the spin-off shows, I need to watch Rebels and Clone Wars.   Cartoons aimed at kids (no you don't need to do the next line, I know it).
		
Click to expand...

Rebels and the bad Batch and the later seies of Clone Wars are less kid orientated. Problem they have is that these are the only series they have with any form of established characters outside of the original trilogy. On the plus side, Disney Plus do tend to put out lists of the specific episodes you need to watch to pick up the back story of these characters. The Cad Bain ones are actually pretty good. it is worse when the character has only appeared in the comics such as the sheriff of the Wookie Bounty Hunter.


----------



## Dando (Feb 9, 2022)

currently working my way through Reacher - I've watched worse series


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 9, 2022)

Dando said:



			currently working my way through Reacher - I've watched worse series
		
Click to expand...

I said I thought he was a bad actor when I started it (still think he is)
But binged it in one wk end so suppose he wasn’t that bad 😂


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 9, 2022)

Just finished Reacher, really enjoyed it and glad to hear they’ve announced a 2nd season.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 9, 2022)

Tried watching The Responder after hearing good reviews.
I can’t cope with that accent,why say “Lad” every other word? 😬


----------



## Dando (Feb 9, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Tried watching The Responder after hearing good reviews.
I can’t cope with that accent,why say “Lad” every other word? 😬
		
Click to expand...

I tried watching this on Sunday. After 10 mins I fell asleep


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 9, 2022)

This is Going to Hurt; based on Adam Kay's book of the same name about his time in the NHS, starting as a junior doctor & moving into Gynaecology & Obstetrics (or Brats & ......).

Loved the book, like Ben Wishaw's portrayal of Adam Kay (I've seen Adam Kay live a couple of times), but I'm not sure that it's going to translate too well to TV; the book was written as a diary and worked well but the series doesn't seem to follow the same timeline.  Will stick with it though.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 9, 2022)

Warship - Life At Sea...

What is it with the Russians?! 

I now watch the Winter Olympics and inwardly boo every ROC athlete!


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 9, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			This is Going to Hurt; based on Adam Kay's book of the same name about his time in the NHS, starting as a junior doctor & moving into Gynaecology & Obstetrics (or Brats & ......).

Loved the book, like Ben Wishaw's portrayal of Adam Kay (I've seen Adam Kay live a couple of times), but I'm not sure that it's going to translate too well to TV; the book was written as a diary and worked well but the series doesn't seem to follow the same timeline.  Will stick with it though.
		
Click to expand...

I really enjoyed the first episode but haven't read the book.


----------



## Fromtherough (Feb 9, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I really enjoyed the first episode but haven't read the book.
		
Click to expand...

Well worth a read if you get the chance.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 9, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Well worth a read if you get the chance.
		
Click to expand...

It is a great book, second that.


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 9, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Well worth a read if you get the chance.
		
Click to expand...

Echo the above! 
Well written, funny and real life stories. Makes you realise how tough it is for a Junior Doctor.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 9, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Well worth a read if you get the chance.
		
Click to expand...




Golfmmad said:



			Echo the above!
Well written, funny and real life stories. Makes you realise how tough it is for a Junior Doctor.
		
Click to expand...

The big question is will the old lady & the Jack Daniels make it into the TV series?  That was my biggest laugh out loud moment in the book.


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 9, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			The big question is will the old lady & the Jack Daniels make it into the TV series?  That was my biggest laugh out loud moment in the book.
		
Click to expand...

He was on The One Show and was asked his favourite moment and he quoted the old lady and Whisky but also said that it didn't make the series.


----------



## larmen (Feb 9, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Warship - Life At Sea...
		
Click to expand...

I watched that as well. Anybody here was in the navy and can say how realistic it actually was?


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 9, 2022)

I’m late to the party. But Modern Family is amazing.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 9, 2022)

4th episode of Chloe. Absorbing


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 9, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			He was on The One Show and was asked his favourite moment and he quoted the old lady and Whisky but also said that it didn't make the series.
		
Click to expand...

A shame, but I can see how it wouldn't make it.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Feb 9, 2022)

Just watched the first episode of the sinner.  Promising start I’ll watch another couple and see


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 10, 2022)

It 



SteveJay said:



			Know we are behind the curve, but started watching Afterlife last night. Brilliant, hooked after 1 episode.

Really admire how Gervais can write such a funny series based on such a sad and moving situation.
		
Click to expand...

It is beautifully observed as well as funny. Similarly we found his Derek equally so.  I admit to having been a bit dubious or uncertain about the main character but again his Derek character is beautifully and sympathetically observed with supporting characters spot on - though I did find one of them a bit creepy...but that would have been deliberate.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 11, 2022)

Watching Hidden Assets on iplayer. Three episodes in and really enjoying it. Liking the plot involving two locations, Ireland and Antwerp, and an intriguing plot.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 12, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Reacher 👍
First episode of Yellowstone, Wow, stunning,it's a watcher 👍👍👍
		
Click to expand...

Halfway through season4 now. There are some fantastic episodes inbetween, won’t spoil. It does come across as a modern day Dallas to me, Costner is Jock Ewing, Jaimie is JR (although not quite), Kayce is Bobby, etc. But it’s pretty damn good. Written by Taylor Sheridan who penned Sicario, Hell or High Water and Wind river, all good films, he also pops up in it occasionally as “Travis” the rodeo horse trader. 

He’s also penned 1883, a prequel to Yellowstone, and Mayor Of Kingstown, both next on my list.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 12, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Halfway through season4 now. There are some fantastic episodes inbetween, won’t spoil. It does come across as a modern day Dallas to me, Costner is Jock Ewing, Jaimie is JR (although not quite), Kayce is Bobby, etc. But it’s pretty damn good. Written by Taylor Sheridan who penned Sicario, Hell or High Water and Wind river, all good films, he also pops up in it occasionally as “Travis” the rodeo horse trader.

He’s also penned 1883, a prequel to Yellowstone, and Mayor Of Kingstown, both next on my list.
		
Click to expand...

Mayor of Kingstown is very good 👍


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 13, 2022)

I know what I most certainly will be watching on March 9……






https://winteriscoming.net/2022/02/...ease-date-cast-synopsis-trailer-and-more/amp/


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 13, 2022)

Finished The Responder last night, top notch stuff, tv at its best.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 13, 2022)

I don't understand this.
I'm a rufty, tufty man, dripping testosterone.
Why do I love Call the Midwife?
😱😱😱😱


----------



## Piece (Feb 13, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			I know what I most certainly will be watching on March 9……






https://winteriscoming.net/2022/02/...ease-date-cast-synopsis-trailer-and-more/amp/

Click to expand...

Interesting....I've just started season one...👍✔️


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 13, 2022)

Finished Reacher - really enjoyed it , look forward to the next one 

The Chicagos are back plus The Rookie and Seal Team


----------



## rulefan (Feb 13, 2022)

Tongo said:



			Watching Hidden Assets on iplayer. Three episodes in and really enjoying it. Liking the plot involving two locations, Ireland and Antwerp, and an intriguing plot.
		
Click to expand...

Just seen this post. Watched the 1st episode earlier. Looks pretty good.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 14, 2022)

Finished S2 of The Witcher…hmmm…fun but I’m not much the wiser about it all.  No matter…fun spotting scenes filmed on Frensham Common and Bourne Woods.  S3 to come.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 14, 2022)

Powered through the book of bobba fett and Hawkeye 

Both enjoyable


----------



## dewsweeper (Feb 14, 2022)

Chloe? 
Finding it very hard work and giving up on it. 
It must be an age thing.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 14, 2022)

OK I'm out on After Life after two episodes of Series 3.  They've lost two of the nicest characters and every new one they have brought in the last series and this one are not funny at all.
I think this show should have ended after two series like The Young Ones.


----------



## richart (Feb 14, 2022)

Really enjoyed watching all series of Bosch over a couple of weeks. Read all the books and the actor playing Bosch is very close to how I imagined him.

Now watching Reacher and enjoying it so far. Characters are good, and the policewoman is very nice.


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 14, 2022)

richart said:



			Really enjoyed watching all series of Bosch over a couple of weeks. Read all the books and the actor playing Bosch is very close to how I imagined him.

Now watching Reacher and enjoying it so far. Characters are good, and the policewoman is very nice.

Click to expand...

woa - you are embracing the on-demand revolution. Next thing you will have a Nokia 3110!!


----------



## richart (Feb 14, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			woa - you are embracing the on-demand revolution. Next thing you will have a Nokia 3110!! 

Click to expand...

 Had amazon prime for years, but didn’t realise there was any thing decent on it. 😬Enjoyed Clarksons farm as well.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 14, 2022)

Catching Killers on Netflix,  amazing how many serial killers in America and Canada. A bit repetitive at times


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 14, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			OK I'm out on After Life after two episodes of Series 3.  They've lost two of the nicest characters and every new one they have brought in the last series and this one are not funny at all.
I think this show should have ended after two series like The Young Ones.
		
Click to expand...

Me I just could not get on with it. It just seemed that cheap gags were all about sex, crude etc. it was a fantastic subject to run with but I thought it was shocking in the way it was presented.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 15, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Me I just could not get on with it. It just seemed that cheap gags were all about sex, crude etc. it was a fantastic subject to run with but I thought it was shocking in the way it was presented.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the last episode of series 3 was really good but tearful.


----------



## Billysboots (Feb 15, 2022)

I have been dodging After Life because I’m not keen on Ricky Gervais. Everyone I speak to has said to ignore my dislike and to give it a go.

So I am. And it’s bloody excellent.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 15, 2022)

richart said:



			Really enjoyed watching all series of Bosch over a couple of weeks. Read all the books and the actor playing Bosch is very close to how I imagined him.

Click to expand...

Just started the first series and kept confusing the Bosch actor with James Nesbitt.
Nevertheless am enjoying the story so far.


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 15, 2022)

Halfway through the second season of Modern Family. Why have so not watched this before? It’s absolutely brilliant. I was genuinely crying with laughter last night. 

It’s especially awkward watching it with the kids 😁


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 15, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Halfway through the second season of Modern Family. Why have so not watched this before? It’s absolutely brilliant. I was genuinely crying with laughter last night.

It’s especially awkward watching it with the kids 😁
		
Click to expand...

One of the best TV shows ever made

We binge watched it when the twins were born.. that and Brooklyn 99


----------



## GB72 (Feb 15, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			One of the best TV shows ever made

We binge watched it when the twins were born.. that and Brooklyn 99
		
Click to expand...

The Back Street Boys police line up is just one of the best scenes in modern comedy


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 15, 2022)

GB72 said:



			The Back Street Boys police line up is just one of the best scenes in modern comedy
		
Click to expand...

Just had to watch that on YouTube as it's too funny


----------



## Fromtherough (Feb 15, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			One of the best TV shows ever made

We binge watched it when the twins were born.. that and Brooklyn 99
		
Click to expand...

Both are superb. Special mention to their contemporaries The Middle and also The Goldberg’s which are equally funny and have a lot of seasons to get stuck into.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 15, 2022)

Just checked Modern Family - can I start on Series 3 (currently in TV schedule) or will I miss some important stuff??


----------



## D-S (Feb 15, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Just checked Modern Family - can I start on Series 3 (currently in TV schedule) or will I miss some important stuff??
		
Click to expand...

No, you can easily start at season 3. The children obviously grow up over the years but the dynamic is unchanged.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 15, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Just checked Modern Family - can I start on Series 3 (currently in TV schedule) or will I miss some important stuff??
		
Click to expand...

I'd start at the begining if you can it's hilarious


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 15, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			I'd start at the begining if you can it's hilarious
		
Click to expand...

I’d agree, the first few episodes introduce the characters and set the scene.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 15, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Just checked Modern Family - can I start on Series 3 (currently in TV schedule) or will I miss some important stuff??
		
Click to expand...

You have to see the early episodes for Cam alone. The introduction of their daughter can not be missed. That scene, build up, execution, is just wonderful. Might even be S1, ep1.

You could go to S3 though, easy to get what goes on.


----------



## chellie (Feb 15, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You have to see the early episodes for Cam alone. The introduction of their daughter can not be missed. That scene, build up, execution, is just wonderful. Might even be S1, ep1.

You could go to S3 though, easy to get what goes on.
		
Click to expand...

OMG, yes that one plus the trip to the charity shop


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 15, 2022)

Travelers, on Netflix. A time travel fantasy,  nothing too exciting but interesting 🤔 so far.


----------



## RichA (Feb 15, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			One of the best TV shows ever made

We binge watched it when the twins were born.. that and Brooklyn 99
		
Click to expand...

Loved Modern Family. Never seen Brooklyn 99. Checking Netflix and Prime as I type...


----------



## richart (Feb 15, 2022)

rulefan said:



			Just started the first series and kept confusing the Bosch actor with James Nesbitt.
Nevertheless am enjoying the story so far.
		
Click to expand...

We thought that as well. It passes. 😆


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 15, 2022)

RichA said:



			Loved Modern Family. Never seen Brooklyn 99. Checking Netflix and Prime as I type...
		
Click to expand...

You are in for a treat. Brooklyn 99 is a fabulous show with some brilliant characters.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 15, 2022)

I watched the first 3 series of Snowfall which I quite liked. Halfway through the 2nd episode of the 4th series and I have given up. It has just turned into another American gun and swearing fest. I had recorded series 4 last year but only just made time to start watching. All deleted now.


----------



## RichA (Feb 15, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You are in for a treat. Brooklyn 99 is a fabulous show with some brilliant characters.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't get Netflix working. Pesky BiL has changed his password.
Watched the first 2 episodes of The Boys on Prime instead. Fairly entertaining. Might watch another couple tomorrow, as MrsA is away - wouldn't be her cup off tea.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 16, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Travelers, on Netflix. A time travel fantasy,  nothing too exciting but interesting 🤔 so far.
		
Click to expand...

Update- silly stuff but it's intriguing.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 16, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			I’d agree, the first few episodes introduce the characters and set the scene.
		
Click to expand...

The mum aswell as being beautiful she helped Mr Gilmore beat shooter McGavin for the yellow jacket


----------



## chico (Feb 16, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Just checked Modern Family - can I start on Series 3 (currently in TV schedule) or will I miss some important stuff??
		
Click to expand...

I think it is such a great programme I would hold off watching it until you start at the beginning. It won't disappoint.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 16, 2022)

chico said:



			I think it is such a great programme I would hold off watching it until you start at the beginning. It won't disappoint.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. Seen it is on Prime from the start so will commence today


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 16, 2022)

The Sinner S4 is better than S3. I thought it had gone off the boil but S4 is good so far. My only gripe is his inability to answer straight forward questions without a gulp, lick of the lips and a guilty look. 

1883 episode 1 has me hooked


----------



## Springveldt (Feb 16, 2022)

RichA said:



			Couldn't get Netflix working. Pesky BiL has changed his password.
Watched the first 2 episodes of The Boys on Prime instead. Fairly entertaining. Might watch another couple tomorrow, as MrsA is away - wouldn't be her cup off tea.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely loved The Boys. Karl Urban was brilliant in it.

Currently watching "In From The Cold" on Netflix. Up to episode 5 now and I'm not sure about it tbh. I've committed this far so I may as well finish it.

Just finished Reacher on Amazon. I enjoyed it but I enjoyed the books as well. At least they got someone who actually looked the part this time although I just keep thinking of him as Thad Castle from Blue Mountain State.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 16, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Absolutely loved The Boys. Karl Urban was brilliant in it.

Currently watching "In From The Cold" on Netflix. Up to episode 5 now and I'm not sure about it tbh. I've committed this far so I may as well finish it.

Just finished Reacher on Amazon. I enjoyed it but I enjoyed the books as well. At least they got someone who actually looked the part this time although I just keep thinking of him as Thad Castle from Blue Mountain State.
		
Click to expand...

I kept seeing him as Hawk from Titans on Netflix


----------



## Springveldt (Feb 16, 2022)

GB72 said:



			I kept seeing him as Hawk from Titans on Netflix
		
Click to expand...

Even watching that I kept thinking "Thad is going to say something funny here". Just one of those roles that no matter what he plays I'll always think of Thad, such a funny, funny character.


----------



## Ethan (Feb 16, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Just checked Modern Family - can I start on Series 3 (currently in TV schedule) or will I miss some important stuff??
		
Click to expand...

Modern Family is in some ways very American, the cultural references are all pretty American, but the style is quite British, with episodes using specific styles like the classic farce, or strongly referencing other shows or stage plays. There is a lot more going on with the characters and plot than it seems.


----------



## RichA (Feb 16, 2022)

Ethan said:



			Modern Family is in some ways very American, the cultural references are all pretty American, but the style is quite British, with episodes using specific styles like the classic farce, or strongly referencing other shows or stage plays. There is a lot more going on with the characters and plot than it seems.
		
Click to expand...

It was always the unspoken punchlines and knowing glances through the fourth wall that cracked me up.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 16, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			I thought the last episode of series 3 was really good but tearful.
		
Click to expand...

We have just watched S3 over 3 nights, probably not quite as good as S1 and S2, but we very much enjoyed it just the same.  Yes, couple of gross characters with gross ‘jokes’ and attitudes, but that’s life and people isn’t it, and that’s the point (and things work out for them just as I would wish them to - no spoilers here) - and yes…I admit to a bit of curious ‘runny eye’ at times during the final episode.  Just a lovely and thoughtful 3 series.

I am considering The Righteous Gemstones on Sky Comedy…maybe…meanwhile back to S3 of Ozark.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 16, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Halfway through the second season of Modern Family. Why have so not watched this before? It’s absolutely brilliant. I was genuinely crying with laughter last night.

It’s especially awkward watching it with the kids 😁
		
Click to expand...

I did point this out on here ages ago and got slated for it. Glad to see others have now found it, and are enjoying it.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 16, 2022)

I notice there's not much of a shout for Chloe. I'm loving it. It's totally compelling.

Also, you could try Upload. Nice idea. Early evening viewing as warm up for better things later. His "Angel" is stunning.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 16, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			I notice there's not much of a shout for Chloe. I'm loving it. It's totally compelling.

Also, you could try Upload. Nice idea. Early evening viewing as warm up for better things later. His "Angel" is stunning.
		
Click to expand...

Really enjoyed Upload, Season 2 is about to drop on March 11.


----------



## jim8flog (Feb 16, 2022)

I've gone retro at the moment, watching Blakes 7 series 3 on Forces TV. I do not remember any of it from the 80s although I watched avidly back then.

Just finished the  last series of Succession, a bit same old, same old but did watch the lot so it cannot be that bad.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 16, 2022)

Still watching The Rookie but not sure for how long as gone a bit OTT this season since they qualified. 

Bilions is holding up surprisingly well without Ax and has actually been refreshed. 

Seal Team, reliable watch but not sure how much more life it has got in it. 

Wakking Dead back next week though.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 16, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			I notice there's not much of a shout for Chloe. I'm loving it. It's totally compelling.
		
Click to expand...

V good, intriguing


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 16, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			I did point this out on here ages ago and *got slated for it*. Glad to see others have now found it, and are enjoying it.
		
Click to expand...

No you didn't.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 16, 2022)

Just started Gomorrah, excellent first episode 👌


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 16, 2022)

The Great Pottery Throw Down.  

And so we are down to the final 5 of this lovely programme.  Jenny my fave, nip and tuck with AJ, and sad to see Ellie go with Siobhand returning on crutches.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 16, 2022)

rulefan said:



			V good, intriguing
		
Click to expand...

Started on Chloe this evening.  Looks intriguing. Not got much idea what’s going on though.


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 17, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The Great Pottery Throw Down. 

And so we are down to the final 5 of this lovely programme.  Jenny my fave, nip and tuck with AJ, and *sad to see Ellie go* with Siobhand returning on crutches.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly agree with that, very easy on the eye and fun. Both things you cannot say about Siobhan. 😍

As usual they have got together a genuinely nice bunch who just enjoy what they do. The competition is just secondary. It comes across and is enjoyable.
Similar with Landscape Painter of the year on Sky. Not every program needs a body count. 😁


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 17, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Certainly agree with that, very easy on the eye and fun. Both things you cannot say about Siobhan. 😍

As usual they have got together a genuinely nice bunch who just enjoy what they do. The competition is just secondary. It comes across and is enjoyable.
Similar with Landscape Painter of the year on Sky. Not every program needs a body count. 😁
		
Click to expand...

As usual I was unsure about the presenter change at first but she really grew on me and was very funny. Shame to see her go. I love the modesty of the potters - they're amazing.


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 17, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			As usual I was unsure about the presenter change at first but she really grew on me and was very funny. Shame to see her go. *I love the modesty of the potters* - they're amazing.
		
Click to expand...


I Know, AJ is the most talented potter in the competition but she has no idea!! So humble every week. Think she will win it.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 17, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			I Know, AJ is the most talented potter in the competition but she has no idea!! So humble every week. Think she will win it.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Her genuine shock at the feedback is lovely and not at all contrived. I'd buy her gnomes and otter in a heartbeat!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 17, 2022)

Last nights Inside The Factory, Gregg was getting excited in the Henry Vacuum Cleaner factory. Usual stuff, all very good. Topped off by the pallet racking system at the end of the factory. How do you get pallets together, neat and tidy, yet simple and efficient for putting there from the factory floor and loading onto vehicles? Answer - A racking system with a 6 degree slope, the pallets put on trays with wheels. Load the pallet on the rack from the factory floor. It glides, very gently, down the rack, guided by rails to keep it straight, until it gently reaches the bottom, where it would get loaded. When it comes to load, the FL operator takes the front one out, whilst they load, the one behind gently rolls down to be ready to be loaded. So simple, so clever. Love stuff like that.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 17, 2022)

Finally finished NYPD blue last night, took a bit of work to find streams for some of the series but got there in the end.
I rate it as one of the best I've ever watched.
Back to Yellowstone tonight.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 17, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Last nights Inside The Factory, Gregg was getting excited in the Henry Vacuum Cleaner factory. Usual stuff, all very good. Topped off by the pallet racking system at the end of the factory. How do you get pallets together, neat and tidy, yet simple and efficient for putting there from the factory floor and loading onto vehicles? Answer - A racking system with a 6 degree slope, the pallets put on trays with wheels. Load the pallet on the rack from the factory floor. It glides, very gently, down the rack, guided by rails to keep it straight, until it gently reaches the bottom, where it would get loaded. When it comes to load, the FL operator takes the front one out, whilst they load, the one behind gently rolls down to be ready to be loaded. So simple, so clever. Love stuff like that.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds fascinating.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 17, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Sounds fascinating. 

Click to expand...

If you haven't worked in a factory then you wont appreciate clever stuff like that. That programme shows lots of clever tricks that solve seemingly difficult and irritiating problems. Think of it like a computer programme that does a job in seconds that previously took you 4 hours. There is some brilliant engineering solutions shown and the best are usually the simple ones.


----------



## RichA (Feb 17, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If you haven't worked in a factory then you wont appreciate clever stuff like that. That programme shows lots of clever tricks that solve seemingly difficult and irritiating problems. Think of it like a computer programme that does a job in seconds that previously took you 4 hours. There is some brilliant engineering solutions shown and the best are usually the simple ones.
		
Click to expand...

It's one of our weekly regulars. Mrs A teaches product design within her subject and gleans a lot from it for the kids. 
I watch it with her because it's fascinating. And I like Cherry and Greg. 
The episodes in the JCB, Dr Martens and Ercol factories were very, very good.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 17, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Finally finished NYPD blue last night, took a bit of work to find streams for some of the series but got there in the end.
I rate it as one of the best I've ever watched.
Back to Yellowstone tonight.
		
Click to expand...

NYPD Blue was an excellent series.  Dennis Franz was a fabulous actor, I'm sure he got the role after playing two different cops in Hill Street Blues where he was also excellent, both shows penned by Steven Bochco.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 17, 2022)

RichA said:



			It's one of our weekly regulars. Mrs A teaches product design within her subject and gleans a lot from it for the kids.
I watch it with her because it's fascinating. And I like Cherry and Greg.
The episodes in the JCB, Dr Martens and Ercol factories were very, very good.
		
Click to expand...

My favourite ever was the Rowntrees factory, Kitkat line. Mix chocolate and clever engineering, production lines etc and you are ticking every box for me 

I certainly get how useful to would be for Mrs A. Putting theory into practice is great to be able to show kids.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 17, 2022)

Just seen the trailer for this






Looks utter CGI clap, not inspiring me to want to see it at all.

I'm sure they've just nicked one of the characters from Shrek too


----------



## BrianM (Feb 17, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Just started Gomorrah, excellent first episode 👌
		
Click to expand...

You’ll absolutely love it 👍🏻😀


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 17, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			NYPD Blue was an excellent series.  Dennis Franz was a fabulous actor, I'm sure he got the role after playing two different cops in Hill Street Blues where he was also excellent, both shows penned by Steven Bochco.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe my next mission will be HSB 😉


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 17, 2022)

Finished No Return on the ITV Hub yesterday. Decent enough, if a bit cliched.


----------



## D-S (Feb 17, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Maybe my next mission will be HSB 😉
		
Click to expand...

Be careful out there.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 17, 2022)

🚨 STRANGER THINGS S4 NEWS 🚨
– Stranger Things S4 arrives 27 May *and* 1 July.
– Yes! It's coming in 2 volumes, as part of a supersized S4 (nearly 2x the length of S3!)
– S4 will be the penultimate season, Stranger Things will end with S5!!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 17, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Maybe my next mission will be HSB 😉
		
Click to expand...

Still in my top 10 all time shows. Might be a little dated now but some great characters.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 17, 2022)

1883

Three episodes in and loving it. Sam Elliot is perfect, made for this part. Tim McGraw and Faith Hill also good.


----------



## Italian outcast (Feb 17, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If you haven't worked in a factory then you wont appreciate clever stuff like that. That programme shows lots of clever tricks that solve seemingly difficult and irritiating problems. Think of it like a computer programme that does a job in seconds that previously took you 4 hours. There is some brilliant engineering solutions shown and the best are usually the simple ones.
		
Click to expand...

Back in the day "The great egg race" was a similar nerdish programme which was actually pretty good - my dad (crane design/engineer) was in one episode - but i was too busy smoking & chasing girls to watch


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 18, 2022)

For those watching Yellowstone

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-10517075/Yellowstone-saga-expands-1932-prequel-Paramount.html


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 18, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Just seen the trailer for this






Looks utter CGI clap, not inspiring me to want to see it at all.

I'm sure they've just nicked one of the characters from Shrek too
		
Click to expand...

Yup with you on that.  Didn't get any sense of a link into LotR, which I love, instead just a load of CGI that looks like an generic fantasy game.


----------



## Jason.H (Feb 18, 2022)

The Responder 
Crime drama starring Martin Freeman. Not my favourite  actor as he’s usually trying to but funny. In this he’s serious and under pressure and it suits him better.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 18, 2022)

Really getting in to Bosch but I do wish he wouldn't keep his mouth open when not talking. It make him look rather gormless.


----------



## Fromtherough (Feb 18, 2022)

We’ve recently signed up to Disney+ primarily for our daughter. However, I had a nice little schedule planned out starting with watching the Marvel films in chronological order. That plan is out the window for now as my wife realised 16 series of Grey’s Anatomy is on there. It’s actually good, but... 16 series... (plus another 2 on Sky I think).


----------



## arnieboy (Feb 18, 2022)

Could be in the footie thread but I am hooked on Big Match Revisited, oh the memories!


----------



## Dando (Feb 18, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If you haven't worked in a factory then you wont appreciate clever stuff like that. That programme shows lots of clever tricks that solve seemingly difficult and irritiating problems. Think of it like a computer programme that does a job in seconds that previously took you 4 hours. There is some brilliant engineering solutions shown and the best are usually the simple ones.
		
Click to expand...

One of my clients designs and installs those racking systems


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 18, 2022)

Dando said:



			One of my clients designs and installs those racking systems
		
Click to expand...

Tell them they have an admirer 😄 👍


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 19, 2022)

Ave just put a tape in for this.

*Great Escapes With Morgan Freeman premieres in the UK at 10pm on 23 February, on Sky HISTORY*


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 20, 2022)

Cheaters on BBC. Raunchy, funny and only 10 minutes each episode - what's not to like!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 20, 2022)

Suspicion on AppleTV. First two episodes are pretty decent.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 20, 2022)

Part way through Series 1 of "Marvellous Mrs Maisel" Some cracking humour.


----------



## Dando (Feb 20, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Ave just put a tape in for this.

*Great Escapes With Morgan Freeman premieres in the UK at 10pm on 23 February, on Sky HISTORY*

Click to expand...

A tape? Do you live in the 80’s?


----------



## DaveR (Feb 20, 2022)

Inventing Anna on Netflix


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 21, 2022)

rulefan said:



			Part way through Series 1 of "Marvellous Mrs Maisel" Some cracking humour.
		
Click to expand...

You jammy thing. I watched this from the start. It's brilliant. The best episode is in a later series, it had me crying with laughter.


----------



## Dando (Feb 21, 2022)

We’ve been watching “unbelievable” on Netflix.
About 4 episodes in and so far so good


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 21, 2022)

Finished *Chloe* (BBC) last night.  Bit frustrating as we didn’t really get it, or get the ending.  Plus found the use of text messaging shown simply as a shot of phone screen a pain, as they were often unclear and difficult to read, we were having to rewind and pause to read texts - and sometimes they were important to the storyline.  Just do what other films and progs are doing and pop text messages onto the screen so we can read them easily.

Once we were done with Chloe and had given up trying to work it out we started watching *Inventing* *Anna*…I guess similar to Chloe though we didn’t realise it. 

And I decided to watch *Reacher*…for when not watching with my Mrs as she’s not at all interested in boys TV.  So watched first episode yesterday…is the Reacher character of the books _really_ like his adaptation depiction? Fun to watch but doubt I could be bothered reading.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 21, 2022)

I started the new series of Always Sunny In Philadelphia the other day. Series 15 - apparently this makes it the longest running live-action comedy of all time! They were on good form in ep 1 as usual.   I find the humour much more British-tinged (i.e. sarcastic, cynical, mean-spirited) than the typical American comedy show.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 21, 2022)

Just finished TRAVELLERS, a fantasy Sci-Fi on Netflix, a bit silly at times but enjoyable.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 21, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And I decided to watch *Reacher*…for when not watching with my Mrs as she’s not at all interested in boys TV.  So watched first episode yesterday…is the Reacher character of the books _really_ like his adaptation depiction? Fun to watch but doubt I could be bothered reading.
		
Click to expand...

IMO the books are better than the film but the actor in this case looks the part.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 21, 2022)

rulefan said:



			IMO the books are better than the film but the actor in this case looks the part.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed but they are all basically modern era westerns in the main (except those ones where it is contrived that he re-joins/works with the military), lone gunslinger/marhshall arrives to clear up problems in a small town.


----------



## Fromtherough (Feb 21, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I started the new series of Always Sunny In Philadelphia the other day. Series 15 - apparently this makes it the longest running live-action comedy of all time! They were on good form in ep 1 as usual.   I find the humour much more British-tinged (i.e. sarcastic, cynical, mean-spirited) than the typical American comedy show.
		
Click to expand...

I might have to give this another go. I watched the first series and thought it was a bit ‘meh’. But my friend loves it and said it only really got going when Danny Devito joined the cast.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 21, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			I might have to give this another go. I watched the first series and thought it was a bit ‘meh’. But my friend loves it and said it only really got going when Danny Devito joined the cast.
		
Click to expand...

It's amazing how many American comedies have a slightly weaker first season. They often seem to use it to test the water and then change up the dynamics from season 2 onwards. It's true of American Office and Parks & Recreation, just to name another two. Not that the first series is bad, but Danny is definitely a great addition.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 21, 2022)

Dando said:



			We’ve been watching “unbelievable” on Netflix.
About 4 episodes in and so far so good
		
Click to expand...

That is a superb drama, and harrowing to know that it is a true story. The three main leads Kaitlyn Dever, Toni Collette and Merritt Weaver are all excellent in it.


----------



## Dando (Feb 21, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Just finished TRAVELLERS, a fantasy Sci-Fi on Netflix, a bit silly at times but enjoyable.

Click to expand...

do they turn up, cause havoc and leave a mountain of waste for the local council to clean up?


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 21, 2022)

Dando said:



			do they turn up, cause havoc and leave a mountain of waste for the local council to clean up?
		
Click to expand...

Not them lol. Time travellers


----------



## RichA (Feb 22, 2022)

Finished Reacher last night. 
I enjoyed it. Having read the books, the lead actor played the role about as closely to my imaginings of Reacher as was realistically possible. 
The acting was a bit hammy. The fight scenes and shootouts were a bit cheesy. I don't mind that - with the levels of violence involved, it made it more tolerable than if they'd gone all out with graphic, gruesome reality. 
Overall, it reminded me a little of Spenser: For Hire from the 80s, when one of the all-time greatest fictional detectives was adapted for TV.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 22, 2022)

RichA said:



			Finished Reacher last night.
I enjoyed it. Having read the books, the lead actor played the role about as closely to my imaginings of Reacher as was realistically possible.
The acting was a bit hammy. The fight scenes and shootouts were a bit cheesy. I don't mind that - with the levels of violence involved, it made it more tolerable than if they'd gone all out with graphic, gruesome reality.
		
Click to expand...

This


----------



## RichA (Feb 22, 2022)

I'd really like Robert Crais to let the Elvis Cole series go to TV, but I think he pledged years ago he'd never do it.


----------



## Italian outcast (Feb 22, 2022)

RichA said:



			Finished Reacher last night.
I enjoyed it. Having read the books, the lead actor played the role about as closely to my imaginings of Reacher as was realistically possible.
The acting was a bit hammy. The fight scenes and shootouts were a bit cheesy. I don't mind that - with the levels of violence involved, it made it more tolerable than if they'd gone all out with graphic, gruesome reality.
Overall, it reminded me a little of Spenser: For Hire from the 80s, when one of the all-time greatest fictional detectives was adapted for TV.
		
Click to expand...

The original Spensers (with Robert Urich) were great (as were most things he did IMO)


----------



## HowlingGale (Feb 22, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Not them lol. Time travellers
		
Click to expand...

I had this in my watchlist and started it due to your recommendation. I've been pleasantly surprised. Thought it would start off with a good idea then fall away, as with many programs of a similar ilk.

Currently halfway through season 2 and I have to say it's pretty good.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 22, 2022)

Watching Yes Prime Minister on BBC4. Still scary how accurate and on point it is even now


----------



## chico (Feb 22, 2022)

Rewatching Still Game on Netflix. Don't know if it travels well outwith the west coast of Scotland but I find it hilarious.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 22, 2022)

RichA said:



			Finished Reacher last night.
I enjoyed it. Having read the books, the lead actor played the role about as closely to my imaginings of Reacher as was realistically possible.
The acting was a bit hammy. The fight scenes and shootouts were a bit cheesy. I don't mind that - with the levels of violence involved, it made it more tolerable than if they'd gone all out with graphic, gruesome reality.
Overall, it reminded me a little of Spenser: For Hire from the 80s, when one of the all-time greatest fictional detectives was adapted for TV.
		
Click to expand...

Watcher them all then HiD complained she'd not seen them so watched all of it again with her  and loved it


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 22, 2022)

HowlingGale said:



			I had this in my watchlist and started it due to your recommendation. I've been pleasantly surprised. Thought it would start off with a good idea then fall away, as with many programs of a similar ilk.

Currently halfway through season 2 and I have to say it's pretty good.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, a couple of silly episodes but enjoyable till the end.


----------



## HowlingGale (Feb 23, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Yes, a couple of silly episodes but enjoyable till the end.

Click to expand...

Good stuff. Don't tell me. 😁


----------



## Piece (Feb 23, 2022)

I thought I'd give Jupiter Legacy a go on Netflix. Looked up my street from the trailer. After episode 3, it's binned.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 24, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Suspicion on AppleTV. First two episodes are pretty decent.
		
Click to expand...

Episode 4 loses a lot of credibility for me. Just poor writing/ story/ outcome from a particular scene, although highly predictable. Not selling it, am I.......


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 24, 2022)

Is the just me or is Yellowstone S3 a lot slower than the first two 🤔


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 24, 2022)

The Ranch on Netflix,  comedy staring Ashton Kutcher, Sam Elliot, Debra Winger.
Some quick wit, funny one liners.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 24, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Is the just me or is Yellowstone S3 a lot slower than the first two 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Maybe…….🤫


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 24, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			The Ranch on Netflix,  comedy staring Ashton Kutcher, Sam Elliot, Debra Winger.
Some quick wit, funny one liners.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoyed it, but love Sam Elliott in anything.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 24, 2022)

Resident Alien is back 👾😁


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 24, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Enjoyed it, but love Sam Elliott in anything.
		
Click to expand...

I admired Debra Winer many years ago and still do, pity I'm not an Officer or gentleman


----------



## Fromtherough (Feb 24, 2022)

upsidedown said:



			Resident Alien is back 👾😁
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up, didn’t realise. First series was good and surprisingly funny.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 24, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Thanks for the heads up, didn’t realise. First series was good and surprisingly funny.
		
Click to expand...

Series 3 what channel ?


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 24, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Series 3 what channel ?
		
Click to expand...

Series 2 Sky Showcase


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 24, 2022)

upsidedown said:



			Series 2 Sky Showcase
		
Click to expand...

Got it, cheers.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 25, 2022)

Currently burning through "Spring Tide" on SKY. A Scandi crime drama, it's not "Bron" but decent enough, and I quite like a character introduced around episode 6 who seems to become a main character for season 2.


----------



## Dando (Feb 25, 2022)

I was scrolling through the channels last night and stumbled upon a series on bbc1 called eastenders. It’s crap and can’t see it lasting


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 25, 2022)

Der Pass on Sky Atlantic. It's the second series, subtitled, not dubbed. It's solid stuff but for anyone new to it it would be best to watch S1 first of all.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 25, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Der Pass on Sky Atlantic. It's the second series, subtitled, not dubbed. It's solid stuff but for anyone new to it it would be best to watch S1 first of all.
		
Click to expand...

Started season 1 but haven't gotten back to it. Having seen Bron, and The Tunnel, I liked the fact that they switched the characters around to make it a bit different. Whilst I loved The Tunnel, Bron is still the pinnacle for me though.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 26, 2022)

Another bump for The Ranch on Netflix 
 the storylines get better and funnier


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 26, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Is the just me or is Yellowstone S3 a lot slower than the first two 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Slow burner, the last episode was brilliant, into S4


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 27, 2022)

Finished _Reacher _on Friday.  Load of complete nonsense and though not a fan of this sort of 'killing-fest' TV or film I quite enjoyed it.  But it's not going to have me reaching for the books.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 27, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Finished _Reacher _on Friday.  Load of complete nonsense and though not a fan of this sort of 'killing-fest' TV or film I quite enjoyed it.  But it's not going to have me reaching for the books.
		
Click to expand...

The books are far better


----------



## arnieboy (Feb 27, 2022)

We are watching Strikeback from the beginning,  my sort of TV.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 1, 2022)

Finally finished Trigger Point 

It was ok , pretty obvious who the culprit was 

ITV dramas at times are just too fluffy and not gritty enough


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 1, 2022)

Found Drop the Dead Donkey on E4.   Absolutely awesome satirical stuff even 30 years on.
Also found Chelmsford 123 - that has some side-splitting lines in there - all the crew from Who Dares Wins involved - Jimmy Mulville, Rory McGrath, Phil Pope.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 2, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			1883

Three episodes in and loving it. Sam Elliot is perfect, made for this part. Tim McGraw and Faith Hill also good.
		
Click to expand...

Finished 1883 last night, very, very good......


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 2, 2022)

Inventing Anna on Netflix...that this is largely a true story (except for the bits that aren't) is what it makes it watchable...otherwise it would be too ludicrous to be in any way believable...you couldn't make it up.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 2, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Inventing Anna on Netflix...that this is largely a true story (except for the bits that aren't) is what it makes it watchable...otherwise it would be too ludicrous to be in any way believable...you couldn't make it up.
		
Click to expand...

I followed the reports in the press after she was rumbled and it was insane.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 2, 2022)

GB72 said:



			I followed the reports in the press after she was rumbled and it was insane.
		
Click to expand...

What she got up to is truly incredible and that so many believed her, and continued to believe her as she continued to fail to 'show the money'...insane indeed.  

Just goes to show how gullible we can be when we choose to not look or choose to believe what we want to believe despite all the evidence to the contrary.  Will probably finish off remaining eps of IA this evening.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 2, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Finished 1883 last night, very, very good......
		
Click to expand...

Sounds similar to the old film , How The West Was Won.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 2, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Sounds similar to the old film , How The West Was Won.
		
Click to expand...

Been a while since I've seen the film, but I guess so ..... the film's good, but 1883 is a lot better than the film.


----------



## D-S (Mar 2, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Finished 1883 last night, very, very good......
		
Click to expand...

Where are you streaming 1883?


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 2, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Been a while since I've seen the film, but I guess so ..... the film's good, but 1883 is a lot better than the film.
		
Click to expand...

The film was fantastic watched on the very large curved 3d effect screen called Cinerama, very realistic, way back in the early 60s.


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 2, 2022)

Yellowstone S4 finished .😭. Roll on S5.

Did have Ozark S4 lined up next but not getting great reviews.


----------



## Dando (Mar 2, 2022)

Finished “the devils advocate” about some dodgy lawyer who represented some of the most hated people on earth.

I’ve started to watch “temple” on sky - could be a decent watch as it gets going


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 2, 2022)

Gomorrah season 1 wrapped up, top class show 👌


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 2, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Gomorrah season 1 wrapped up, top class show 👌
		
Click to expand...

Maybe I should try again 🤔


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 3, 2022)

Just chugging through Fargo eason 4. Love the rest of them. This gets awedul reviews o  IMDB and it is certainly the weakest by a good way, but still a very enjoyable watch


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 4, 2022)

Finished _Inventing Anna_.  If you don't know anything about Anna Sorokin (Delvey) and if seeing rich, wannabe rich, the greedy and hangers-on being duped and strung along then this could be your thing. Just well...just...And as much as you _might _admire her chutzpah - she does not come across as a very nice person at all - manipulative, cynical and callous.

Next up will by _Band of Brothers._  Not my wife's cup of tea so whilst she's having to be away from home a lot at the moment the opportunity presents.


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 4, 2022)

Started Severance on AppleTV+ and it’s pretty decent so far. Didn’t really grab me in the trailer as it seemed a little obvious / uninspired but its turning out much more entertaining so far and has an interesting cast in it. 

Good near future dystopia type of thing.


----------



## Dando (Mar 4, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Started Severance on AppleTV+ and it’s pretty decent so far. Didn’t really grab me in the trailer as it seemed a little obvious / uninspired but its turning out much more entertaining so far and has an interesting cast in it.

Good near future dystopia type of thing.
		
Click to expand...

never watched appletv - is it any good?


----------



## D-S (Mar 4, 2022)

Just finishing season 2 of Ted Lasso on Apple TV, quirky best sums it up. Very good though, interesting that a programme set at a struggling London football team would win 7 Emmys and get 20 nominations.


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 4, 2022)

Dando said:



			never watched appletv - is it any good?
		
Click to expand...

I think it's worth it, you may even have a free trial if you've bought any Apple products recently. We've really enjoyed:

Ted Lasso (worth the price alone)
For All Mankind
Foundation
1971
Wolfwalkers (daughter loves it)
The Morning Show 

Probably some other stuff I've forgotten about but those are the ones I think have been worth it. I have an Apple One account so it's bundled in the family subscription anyway.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 4, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			I think it's worth it, you may even have a free trial if you've bought any Apple products recently. We've really enjoyed:

Ted Lasso (worth the price alone)
For All Mankind
Foundation
1971
Wolfwalkers (daughter loves it)
The Morning Show

Probably some other stuff I've forgotten about but those are the ones I think have been worth it. I have an Apple One account so it's bundled in the family subscription anyway.
		
Click to expand...


Ted Lasso was very good, thoroughly enjoyed it, didn't really get passed the first two episodes of The Morning Show, just never felt the pull to return. Suspicion is the only other show we watched and we've stalled on episode 5 of that.

Just finishing my free 12 months after an iphone purchase. No plans to continue with it..... even if we don't finish those shows.


----------



## Piece (Mar 4, 2022)

Cleared off the four seasons of The Last Kingdom. 

Now started Vikings. Any good??


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 5, 2022)

Piece said:



			Cleared off the four seasons of The Last Kingdom.

Now started Vikings. Any good??
		
Click to expand...

New season of Last Kingdom out this month.

Do you mean the original Viking’s on Amazon Prime, or the new sequel Vikings Valhalla on Netflix? The original is pretty good, started Valhalla this week but gave up in episode one, too glossy, poor script and cardboard acting. At least that’s how I saw it.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 5, 2022)

Started Pam and Tommy last night. Trashy as hell but enjoyable. Walt Disney must be turning in his grave though.


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 5, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Started Pam and Tommy last night. Trashy as hell but enjoyable. Walt Disney must be turning in his grave though.
		
Click to expand...

I saw a clip on this on Googlebox,a talking dick !!😱


----------



## GB72 (Mar 5, 2022)

Just started season 2 of Picard. Good start


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 5, 2022)

rulefan said:



			Part way through Series 1 of "Marvellous Mrs Maisel" Some cracking humour.
		
Click to expand...

Just started this, enjoying it so far.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 6, 2022)

Just finished 1883, not great but worth a watch.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 6, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Just finished 1883, not great but worth a watch.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was very good. Heard some say it was on the slow side, but I didn’t feel that.


----------



## Piece (Mar 6, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			New season of Last Kingdom out this month.

Do you mean the original Viking’s on Amazon Prime, or the new sequel Vikings Valhalla on Netflix? The original is pretty good, started Valhalla this week but gave up in episode one, too glossy, poor script and cardboard acting. At least that’s how I saw it.
		
Click to expand...

The original Vikings. Getting more into it


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 7, 2022)

Started Resident Alien series 2 yesterday. A few chuckles but not sure it's up to the first season standard yet. A lot of the humour came from the scenes where he was the town doctor I think, and since he's not that anymore, it just lacks that dynamic. Hopefully it won't be one of those that has a good first season in isolation then struggles to live up to it.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Started Resident Alien series 2 yesterday. A few chuckles but not sure it's up to the first season standard yet. A lot of the humour came from the scenes where he was the town doctor I think, and since he's not that anymore, it just lacks that dynamic. Hopefully it won't be one of those that has a good first season in isolation then struggles to live up to it.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, 2 episodes in and it is just not there at the moment. Fingers crossed for improvement.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 8, 2022)

Know what I’m watching tomorrow


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 8, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Mayor of Kingstown, Ep 1, hooked 👍
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. Top drama


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 8, 2022)

Finished first part of Ozark S6 and then restarted Gomorrah, halfway through S1 👍


----------



## GB72 (Mar 8, 2022)

Still quite enjoying the latest season of Billions but feel it is running out of steam a bit now. Mike Prince is just not as dislikeable as Ax and all of the characters seem to have lost a chunk of their moral ambiguity leaving it just a little flat. 

Maybe it is due to writing and filming during covid but quite a few new series just have not lived up to what has come before, Billions a bit flat, Resident Alien not as ascerbic and funny, The Rookie has gone too OTT with eery week being about a terrorist or serial killer. 

First episode of Picard Season 2 was good though and the Walking Dead is improving again as it builds to the end.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 8, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Finished first part of Ozark S6 and then restarted Gomorrah, halfway through S1 👍
		
Click to expand...

Halfway through Gomorrah S2, great episode after great episode. 
One thing puzzles me, everyone in the gangs, even the seemingly high up people all live in the slums. It seems only the bosses have the life of luxury while the rest get peanuts.


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 8, 2022)

Last episode of Season 3 of Ozark! 😮

Excellent TV.


----------



## GG26 (Mar 8, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Still quite enjoying the latest season of Billions but feel it is running out of steam a bit now. Mike Prince is just not as dislikeable as Ax and all of the characters seem to have lost a chunk of their moral ambiguity leaving it just a little flat.

Maybe it is due to writing and filming during covid but quite a few new series just have not lived up to what has come before, Billions a bit flat, Resident Alien not as ascerbic and funny, The Rookie has gone too OTT with eery week being about a terrorist or serial killer.

First episode of Picard Season 2 was good though and the Walking Dead is improving again as it builds to the end.
		
Click to expand...

I agree Billions is a bit flat this series.  The reasons for Chuck Rhodes to go after Mike Prince just feel contrived and don’t convince.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 8, 2022)

The Great Pottery Throwdown..brilliant semi final and final.


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 8, 2022)

Anyone watched the Ipcress file remake on ITV yet ?


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 8, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Great Pottery Throwdown..brilliant semi final and final.
		
Click to expand...

I think for the first time ever I really didn't mind who won - all brilliant in their own way and seem delightful human beings.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 8, 2022)

Rock Till We Drop, BBC 2 and iplayer.
There's a chance for me yet


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 8, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Anyone watched the Ipcress file remake on ITV yet ?
		
Click to expand...

Just watched it now. Very enjoyable, well worth a watch.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 9, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Anyone watched the Ipcress file remake on ITV yet ?
		
Click to expand...

Started it on Sunday.... fell asleep..... have to try again....


----------



## Ethan (Mar 9, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Anyone watched the Ipcress file remake on ITV yet ?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, thought it was quite good, going for a vintage 60s style.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 9, 2022)

Enjoying Our House


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 9, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I think for the first time ever I really didn't mind who won - all brilliant in their own way and seem delightful human beings.
		
Click to expand...

Me too.  They all seemed such lovely people - a three who perfectly highlighted the beautiful diversity that is the very best of Britain.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 9, 2022)

Contrary to @AmandaJR amd @SwingsitlikeHogan I would have been hugely disappointed had a different person won the Pottery. The winner was consistently at or next to the top, to not have won via a one off error would have been a great shame. It has been a great series, let down for me slightly by the builds required in the semi and final. Nothing to do with the potters, what a high standard they set, I just didn't get up for what they were asked to do in those last two episodes. 

Good to see they were asking for contestants to apply for the next series, it must already have been commissioned


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 9, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Contrary to @AmandaJR amd @SwingsitlikeHogan I would have been hugely disappointed had a different person won the Pottery. The winner was consistently at or next to the top, to not have won via a one off error would have been a great shame. It has been a great series, let down for me slightly by the builds required in the semi and final. Nothing to do with the potters, what a high standard they set, I just didn't get up for what they were asked to do in those last two episodes.

Good to see they were asking for contestants to apply for the next series, it must already have been commissioned 

Click to expand...

I do get that BUT by the later stages of such programmes I'm invested in the people more than their work to some extent. So I'll have a favourite based mainly on their character and what they show...as in not competitive and helpful to their fellow competitors. All three were just lovely and is SILH says - wonderfully diverse.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 9, 2022)

It is strange how the Pottery Throwdown seems to have, in my mind anyway, overtaken both the Bake Off and Masterchef. I seem to get less and less invested each year in the competitors on those shows and it has started to be more about the show itself rather than then people taking part, as they both used to be. It all seems to be about hyperbole ('cooking doen't get tougher than this') or in the case of the Bake Off, it has become more about setting the bakers up to fail rather than being a platform to show their skill. Another part may be that with other shows, they have become stepping stones to a carreer change rather than just something entered for fun and to challenge your abilities.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 9, 2022)

Pieces of Her, on Netflix is worth a watch.


----------



## Maxxx17 (Mar 9, 2022)

I watch such a sensational series as Shameless. I'm so into the show that I watch it even when I'm on the road. Before my trip I downloaded a whole season of Pirate Bay from a torrent and watched it. I love all the characters and it's hard to say who I like more. But every episode shows the whole life and essence of Southside. I advise you to watch it, you will be shocked.


----------



## Springveldt (Mar 10, 2022)

Started "The Guardians of Justice" on Netflix, watched 2 episodes and will not be watching more. Avoid.


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 10, 2022)

Went back and finished the responder, seemed to fizzle out, guess there's another season coming ?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 10, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



View attachment 41672

Know what I’m watching tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Good first episode. I'm now trying to discipline myself and not binge the whole series 😁. Got to stretch it out, got to stretch it out.............


----------



## HowlingGale (Mar 10, 2022)

Bloodline on Netflix. Not sure about it. Will probably bin it off as it's slow.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 10, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Good first episode. I'm now trying to discipline myself and not binge the whole series 😁. Got to stretch it out, got to stretch it out.............
		
Click to expand...

Am on episode 4 currently….


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 11, 2022)

That's me well into Band of Brothers.  Into Ep 4. and first three eps...phew...tough but awesome TV.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 11, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			That's me well into Band of Brothers.  Into Ep 4. and first three eps...phew...tough but awesome TV.
		
Click to expand...

Binged the whole thing on a flight to Oz a couple of years ago, superb tv 👌


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 11, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Good first episode. I'm now trying to discipline myself and not binge the whole series 😁. Got to stretch it out, got to stretch it out.............
		
Click to expand...

Couldn’t stop……. Binged 5 episodes this afternoon/ evening…… all over and done 😵😵😵


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 12, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Couldn’t stop……. Binged 5 episodes this afternoon/ evening…… all over and done 😵😵😵
		
Click to expand...

A good series?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 12, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A good series?
		
Click to expand...

Overall, yes. A couple of things felt rushed as they were obviously winding it up. One bugbear I’ve had since day 1 is the speed with which they get from place to place, but I just ignore that. Lots of fighting in this season. I really enjoyed it and am sad it’s come to pass, but all good things have to end at some point.


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 12, 2022)

Next series ot  Top Boy starts this Friday on Netflix 👍😁


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 12, 2022)

Started the new series of Peaky Blinders last night, after watching numerous sublime tv shows of a similar ilk recently I found it very average. We’ll still finish it though.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 12, 2022)

Worst Roommate Ever, on Netflix.
Some unbelievable scary stuff
Especially Roommate wanted part 1&2


----------



## BrianM (Mar 14, 2022)

Bosch Legacy out on May the 6th.


----------



## chellie (Mar 14, 2022)

Started watching Last Kingdom from Season 1 so no spoilers please.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 14, 2022)

Watched the first 2 episodes of both Killing Eve and The Ipcress FIle

 - Killing Eve not really started brilliantly, but hoping it will improve to it's normal high standards

 - Very much enjoying The Ipcress File.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 14, 2022)

We started watching Intelligence, a light comedy starring David Schwimmer and Nick Mohammed. Found it quite funny in places, but for me the character who makes it is Christine, played brilliantly by Sylvestra Le Touzel (who made a couple of appearances in The Thick Of It back in the day).


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 14, 2022)

_Working through Blacklist. We're only on S2 but we're loosing faith. When I'm an evil overlord......._


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 15, 2022)

"The Prisoner".  They are now showing the series on the Horror Channel.  Weird but wonderful.


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 15, 2022)

Cannot wait to watch this. Shame it will be the last season.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 15, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Cannot wait to watch this. Shame it will be the last season.







Click to expand...

I'd prefer things to end on a high than be dragged out forever and need to jump the shark to be fair


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 17, 2022)

Have been watching "Happy" on Netflix. A tad off the wall, but actually pretty good. Quite violent in parts, but some of the fights are quite funny.






After the end of Last Kingdom, have also been watching "Marco Polo" on Netflix. Enjoyed it, but I'm not sure whether he really learned kungfu, saved the Kublai Khan's son and led the charge into the Chinese city when the Mongols successfully invaded China...... . Doesn't bother me too much, but there is pretty excessive nudity - much like Spartacus, best avoid if it makes you uncomfortable.


----------



## larmen (Mar 17, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Bosch Legacy out on May the 6th.
		
Click to expand...

What I don’t understand is why they make it a new series rather than a new season.


Currently watching reruns of M.A.S.H


----------



## BrianM (Mar 17, 2022)

larmen said:



			What I don’t understand is why they make it a new series rather than a new season.


Currently watching reruns of M.A.S.H
		
Click to expand...

They probably could of continued it without any real difference.
I’d highly recommend the books if you haven’t read them 👍🏻


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 17, 2022)

Our house.
Don’t bother 😴


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 17, 2022)

Just watching The Apprentice. Not seen any of it so far down to the last four, all women. All are being torn, massively, to bits by some experts. LOL. Worryingly, just how bad were the blokes!!!


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 17, 2022)

Oh no, ones just cracked and tears are flowing. The expert has had to gee her up. The soft puddin'.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 17, 2022)

Christ she lying to the others how she held it together. Does she know she's being filmed?????? She's as thick as treacle.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 17, 2022)

Season 2 of Gomorrah in the bag...😳


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Mar 18, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Season 2 of Gomorrah in the bag...😳
		
Click to expand...

Just finished S2 as well😳.
Fantastic series and they don't bumping off a main character or 2


----------



## Piece (Mar 18, 2022)

funkycoldmedina said:



			Just finished S2 as well😳.
Fantastic series and they don't bumping off a main character or 2
		
Click to expand...

All the series are excellent 👌


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 18, 2022)

First three episodes of Top Boy👍
Gomorrah on the back burner fora bit.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 19, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			"The Prisoner".  They are now showing the series on the Horror Channel.  Weird but wonderful.
		
Click to expand...

The original or the new version?  Must go investigate.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 19, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The original or the new version?  Must go investigate.
		
Click to expand...

The Original.  It's wonderfully weird. And a great theme tune.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 19, 2022)

The new luscious lady is hooked on married at first sight Australia. 
Must admit it is hilarious watching them argue over the most trivial stuff.
All the women think they are goddesses and the blokes think that they are god's gift . Makes for entertaining viewing though.
   Some of the women are really high maintenance and are really bitchy towards the other girls. The blokes seem to be more interested in drinking beer .


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 21, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Just watching The Apprentice. Not seen any of it so far down to the last four, all women. All are being torn, massively, to bits by some experts. LOL. Worryingly, just how bad were the blokes!!!
		
Click to expand...

Just go back one episode to see the advertising put together for the brand of baby food one of the teams came up with…and for one of the biggest laughs that you’ll have had watching TV for quite some time, the comment that Richard Walker (boss of Iceland foods) makes on it…and the look on his face…I laughed and laughed…just priceless TV. 

Even funnier given that I suspect the hapless apprentices trying to sell the stuff to Iceland quite probably didn’t know that he was the boss of the whole shebang and not just one of the buyers or the like.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 27, 2022)

Peacemaker. Barking mad and pretty funny. If you liked The Suicide Squad, more of the same.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 27, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Peacemaker. Barking mad and pretty funny. If you liked The Suicide Squad, more of the same.
		
Click to expand...

I've been meaning to post about this. 2 episodes in and thoroughly enjoying it. Very daft and somewhat bonkers. Even the opening titles, dance sequence, makes me laugh.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 28, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've been meaning to post about this. 2 episodes in and thoroughly enjoying it. Very daft and somewhat bonkers. Even the opening titles, dance sequence, makes me laugh.
		
Click to expand...

I watched the first 4 episodes today and is exactly what you expect when you let James Gunn loose without the constraints of Marvel. Funny, ridiculous and slightly insane. Agree, the dance sequence is funny.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 29, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Peacemaker. Barking mad and pretty funny. If you liked The Suicide Squad, more of the same.
		
Click to expand...

Randomly picked this up yesterday evening…yup…barking mad and pretty funny sums it up nicely.  Never watched it’s predecessor but might give this a go.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 29, 2022)

HID persuaded me to watch Bridgerton 2. Absolute nonsense but brilliant entertainment.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 30, 2022)

More a case of what I am not watching. For the first time in many years, I have given up on Masterchef. It really has had its day now, the format, even updated, if getting tired and it seems to have forgotten that much of the success of these shows is based on the audience forming a relationship with the contestants and the conveyor belt of people going through the process means that just does not happen.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 30, 2022)

rulefan said:



			HID persuaded me to watch Bridgerton 2. Absolute nonsense but brilliant entertainment.
		
Click to expand...

Watched S1 and enjoyed.  Watched Ep1 of S2 but just didn't feel the love for it.  That said my Mrs is watching so maybe I need to play catchup.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 30, 2022)

Space Force on Netflix. Nicely silly with some very good characters. Steve Carrel when kept on a leash and to script is very funny, this shows it.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 30, 2022)

All the series of Cheers are available on E4.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 30, 2022)

The Repair Shop BBC 1, I'm always slightly disappointed and have a silly schoolboy giggle,  when they announce this is a job for the bare/ bear ladies table.


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 3, 2022)

Peaky Blinders


Roll on the movie 😉


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 7, 2022)

_Band of Brothers_...finished - epic - and very thought provoking in the climate of today.  I will watch again before too long.

A reminder of the unspeakable horrors of war, something that I fear too many are losing sight of in the context of Ukraine - not so much what we see in BoB as what is happening in Ukraine at this very moment, but more for the very end of BoB when Japan surrendered.  Because no matter how brave and committed the Japanese people were to the defense of their homeland - in the air, on the land and on the sea - all that and the brave words mattered for nothing in the face of nuclear weapons - absolutely nothing.

What after that...well..._Westworld_...as I never have.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 12, 2022)

The Saville documentary on Netflix. A hard but important watch. How he got away with it 😪. So many people let down.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Saville documentary on Netflix. A hard but important watch. How he got away with it 😪. So many people let down.
		
Click to expand...

HID has recorded National Treasure - National Disgrace on C5 which covers the evil of Glitter, Hall, Harris and Saville. Tough watch but a powerful reminder how they hid in plain site and that we must take any claim of wrong doing seriously and be believed


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 12, 2022)

The Split. I really like it.


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 12, 2022)

MasterChef, golf pro I know got through tonight 👍


----------



## Dando (Apr 12, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Saville documentary on Netflix. A hard but important watch. How he got away with it 😪. So many people let down.
		
Click to expand...

Watched it yesterday and he was pretty blatant in some of his interviews


----------



## RichA (Apr 12, 2022)

Holidaying With Jane McDonald.
It's bizarre. I feel like she should annoy the crap out of me but I really like her. It helps that she's making her way through the beautiful Caribbean islands. An amazing series.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2022)

Dando said:



			Watched it yesterday and he was pretty blatant in some of his interviews
		
Click to expand...

Louis Theroux did a documentary on Saville back in the day and he seemed at best "odd" but there was an uncomfy feeling about him watching it.


----------



## Dando (Apr 12, 2022)

Started watching family guy and I have no idea how they got away with some of the stuff


----------



## JamesR (Apr 13, 2022)

Dando said:



			Started watching family guy and I have no idea how they got away with some of the stuff
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant isn't it


----------



## Dando (Apr 13, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Brilliant isn't it 

Click to expand...

it certainly is


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 13, 2022)

Dando said:



			Started watching family guy and I have no idea how they got away with some of the stuff
		
Click to expand...

We used to call a fella at my old course Roger, not to his face obviously 😆


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 13, 2022)

Derry Girls returned last night on 4, last series. Well worth checking out if you haven't seen it before. Start from S1, this is the 3rd.


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 14, 2022)

Gommorrah S4, can't stop watching it👍👍👍


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 14, 2022)

The Boot Room on BT sport Films -excellent watch


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 14, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Gommorrah S4, can't stop watching it👍👍👍
		
Click to expand...

Almost finished S3, it is truly amazing. Even the music is sublime, what a show 👌


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 14, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Gommorrah S4, can't stop watching it👍👍👍
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant series from the start.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 15, 2022)

The Saville documentary is right and wrong on so many levels but I did enjoy all the interviews with members of the public with them stating what a hero he was and a national treasure.  I bet they're so happy those clips are being used now.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 20, 2022)

BETTER CALL SAUL, series 6 at last


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 20, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			BETTER CALL SAUL, series 6 at last

Click to expand...

but it is doing a slow release not all available at launch - i will wait till near the last episode release dat to binge it


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 20, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			but it is doing a slow release not all available at launch - i will wait till near the last episode release dat to binge it 

Click to expand...




PNWokingham said:



			but it is doing a slow release not all available at launch - i will wait till near the last episode release dat to binge it 

Click to expand...

I watched the 1st 2 eps last night.


----------



## Piece (Apr 20, 2022)

All 6 series of Vikings done 👍


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 21, 2022)

Russian Doll on Netflix. Originally watched it nearly 3 years ago, so re-watched season 1 over the last two nights in prep for season 2 released yesterday. Enjoyed watching it again, and saw some stuff I didn't remember. Looking forward to starting S2 tonight.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 21, 2022)

Piece said:



			All 6 series of Vikings done 👍
		
Click to expand...

I gave up in season 4, just got bored with it. I tried the sequel recently released on Netflix (Vikings Valhalla), didn't make it past about 15 minutes of the first episode, just awful.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 21, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Russian Doll on Netflix. Originally watched it nearly 3 years ago, so re-watched season 1 over the last two nights in prep for season 2 released yesterday. Enjoyed watching it again, and saw some stuff I didn't remember. Looking forward to starting S2 tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up, loved the first season 👌


----------



## GB72 (Apr 21, 2022)

First 2 episodes of the last series of Brooklyn 99 as it is finally on More4. OK, it is not up to the standard of the earlier stuff but there are some good moments and it will be good to see it out to the end. It is going at the right time though.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 21, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Russian Doll on Netflix. Originally watched it nearly 3 years ago, so re-watched season 1 over the last two nights in prep for season 2 released yesterday. Enjoyed watching it again, and saw some stuff I didn't remember. Looking forward to starting S2 tonight.
		
Click to expand...

I watched the first series, stuck with it to see what happened. I just struggled with the lead character. So unpleasant, no redeeming features to her character. It was a relief to reach the end so I could stop, I know I could have stopped at any time but I wanted to understand what was happening. Post back how you find s2, whether she has become any nicer, unlikely I know as that was the character.

I'm trying the Lakers dynasty program on Sky at the moment. Early days but it looks good. They have filmed it in 70's style, the film, and it is really effective.


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 22, 2022)

Pilot episode of Tokyo vice (HBOmax) , excellent.
Could be one to binge watch. 😁


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 22, 2022)

Just finished Power.
Enjoyed it,might give the spin off a go.


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 23, 2022)

The new series of Taskmaster has started well. I like the mix of the panel, even though I’ve never heard of at least one of them.


----------



## Piece (Apr 23, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			I gave up in season 4, just got bored with it. I tried the sequel recently released on Netflix (Vikings Valhalla), didn't make it past about 15 minutes of the first episode, just awful.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah can see why. I've moved onto Picard, needed a change!


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 23, 2022)

The latest Picard is disappointing imo, just rehashed one of the original star trek storylines.☹️


----------



## chellie (Apr 23, 2022)

Life in Pieces on Amazon has some lol moments.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 24, 2022)

Anyone Can Sing on Sky Arts - clearly proving that in fact that they can't


----------



## Ross61 (Apr 24, 2022)

chellie said:



			Life in Pieces on Amazon has some lol moments.
		
Click to expand...

I really enjoyed it, but they run out out of ideas for the last couple of series.


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 25, 2022)

Going through Cracker on ITV Player at the moment. On to series 2 now - absolutely love Fitz. This was a cutting edge series in 1993 to 1996 and although it seems dated in many respects, not least the film quality and all the ford Sierra's and Vauxhall Cavalier's, the charcaters and stories are top notch - love the non-PC attitude that was prevelent.

Next up will be At home With The Braithwaites on ITV - i remember really liking it, very sarcastic and great characters but cannot remember much


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 25, 2022)

Watched the second season of Russian Doll at the weekend. 
Enjoyable but not a patch on the first season.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 25, 2022)

I watched the first episode of the last series of Brooklyn 99, and it was awful! I love B99 but this was the worst episode they've ever written. I remember them saying they had torn up the script and re-written it to try and capture the real life issues surrounding the police at the time (and Covid as it turned out), but it ended up being way too on-the-nose and was excruciating at times. They should have just ignored real life issues and get on with the actual comedy.

That said, episode two was pretty much back to normal thankfully.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 25, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I watched the first episode of the last series of Brooklyn 99, and it was awful! I love B99 but this was the worst episode they've ever written. I remember them saying they had torn up the script and re-written it to try and capture the real life issues surrounding the police at the time (and Covid as it turned out), but it ended up being way too on-the-nose and was excruciating at times. They should have just ignored real life issues and get on with the actual comedy.

That said, episode two was pretty much back to normal thankfully. 

Click to expand...

I could have written exactly the same. The first episode was one they should have filmed, watched themselves to feel better, but then never released. It was totally self indulgent and not at all funny. Painful. At least they didn't drag Doug Judy into it


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 25, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I could have written exactly the same. The first episode was one they should have filmed, watched themselves to feel better, but then never released. It was totally self indulgent and not at all funny. Painful. At least they didn't drag Doug Judy into it 

Click to expand...

I don't really like using the word woke, but it was nothing but a huge attempt to look like the 'wokest' TV show in my opinion. Just wasn't needed at all. So many high-and-mighty references to 'must do better' and being 'part of the problem'. Cringe.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 25, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I don't really like using the word woke, but it was nothing but a huge attempt to look like the 'wokest' TV show in my opinion. Just wasn't needed at all. So many high-and-mighty references to 'must do better' and being 'part of the problem'. Cringe.
		
Click to expand...

They could have made their point using humour, as they have done many times with Holt for example, but this was devoid of humour and was just plain sledgehammer stuff. No subtlety at all. Hopefully that is out of their system now.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 25, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They could have made their point using humour, as they have done many times with Holt for example, but this was devoid of humour and was just plain sledgehammer stuff. No subtlety at all. Hopefully that is out of their system now.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed - quite a few American comedies have risked ruining their legacies with a crap last season, hope they haven't done the same.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 25, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Agreed - quite a few American comedies have risked ruining their legacies with a crap last season, hope they haven't done the same.
		
Click to expand...

I was about to say the same thing. Historically the show has run out of ideas before they call it quits and so the last series is just and exercise in self referential back slapping whilst trying to write a reason for everyone to leave with a happy ending. This is why I posted previously that all shows shoudl be allowed a 6 season run at the max with that allowing the ending to be planned in advance rather than being tacked on when the writers have run out of other things to write about.


----------



## chico (Apr 25, 2022)

Got caught up with Derry Girls, superbly funny. Best comedy of recent years I think.


----------



## D-S (Apr 25, 2022)

chico said:



			Got caught up with Derry Girls, superbly funny. Best comedy of recent years I think.
		
Click to expand...

Last episode of season 1 was one of the most emotional bits of tv I have seen for many years, when Granda Joe puts his arm around Gerry’s shoulders as they saw events unfold on tv as the ‘wains’ were dancing on stage I really choked. Brilliant TV at its best.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 26, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Going through Cracker on ITV Player at the moment. On to series 2 now - absolutely love Fitz. This was a cutting edge series in 1993 to 1996 and although it seems dated in many respects, not least the film quality and all the ford Sierra's and Vauxhall Cavalier's, the charcaters and stories are top notch - love the non-PC attitude that was prevelent.

Next up will be At home With The Braithwaites on ITV - i remember really liking it, very sarcastic and great characters but cannot remember much
		
Click to expand...

Always loved Cracker. Gets a bit harrowing in season 2....


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 26, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Watched the second season of Russian Doll at the weekend.
Enjoyable but not a patch on the first season.
		
Click to expand...

Also finished this. I got a bit lost in this season to be honest, Didn't realize it had finished and not sure what happened in the end...... It wasn't as good as the first season, and I found it difficult to concentrate in the last 3 episodes. Going to watch the last one again to see what I missed.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 26, 2022)

Better Call Saul day. I’m delirious about it and just wishing away the hours so we can watch the next episode tonight.

+1 for Russian Doll S2 being rubbish club. I’m up to episode 5 and might not bother with the rest. I really enjoyed the first season too.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 26, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Also finished this. I got a bit lost in this season to be honest, Didn't realize it had finished and not sure what happened in the end...... It wasn't as good as the first season, and I found it difficult to concentrate in the last 3 episodes. Going to watch the last one again to see what I missed.
		
Click to expand...

The missus and I were perplexed from the start, even after watching the season 1 recap.
*spoiler*
We didn’t even remember that they no longer died after day 1, totally bizarre and the time travel was just odd.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 26, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I watched the first episode of the last series of Brooklyn 99, and it was awful! I love B99 but this was the worst episode they've ever written. I remember them saying they had torn up the script and re-written it to try and capture the real life issues surrounding the police at the time (and Covid as it turned out), but it ended up being way too on-the-nose and was excruciating at times. They should have just ignored real life issues and get on with the actual comedy.

That said, episode two was pretty much back to normal thankfully. 

Click to expand...

Watching it now.. really don't think it's that bad 

Every successful show A has weaker eposides and B like to take on real life situations

Bit like scrubs (Dr cox was a nice addition) but they had a few hard hitting moments that took you out the comedy


----------



## chellie (Apr 26, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Better Call Saul day. I’m delirious about it and just wishing away the hours so we can watch the next episode tonight.
		
Click to expand...

We are waiting to binge watch it.


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 29, 2022)

Finished Gomorra last night, luckily the next batch of Ozark is available to watch 👍


----------



## rulefan (Apr 29, 2022)

Inside No 9 latest series. Brilliant but weird.

Just started 1st series of Better Call Saul. Looks promising.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 29, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Finished Gomorra last night, luckily the next batch of Ozark is available to watch 👍
		
Click to expand...

Just started season 5 of Gomorrah, outstanding stuff, I hope it finishes with a bang.
Didn’t realise Ozark has dropped, will have to get that on the go as well 👌


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 1, 2022)

Anatomy of a Scandal on Netflix. Not bad, have always liked Rupert Friend, he was the best character in Homeland. 

Surprised no one’s mentioned Ozark! Final 7 episodes dropped on Netflix Friday evening. 

Tried to watch the first last night but fell asleep after driving 6.5 hours back from Loch Lomond. Will have to wait until tomorrow to pick it up again. 

Not got to it yet, but Ten Percent just released on Prime. It’s the English version of Call my Agent. Thoroughly enjoyed the original French version so will give it a try.


----------



## Piece (May 2, 2022)

Raising Dion, season 2. 💩

The Last Kingdom all finished now 👍

Ozark to finish off this week.

Plus a few Wheeler Dealers: Dream Car and new Car SoS. 🏎🚘


----------



## spongebob59 (May 2, 2022)

Polished off Ozark this weekend, web was full of spoiler s so wanted to blast through it.


----------



## Oddsocks (May 2, 2022)

Just started watching queen of the south, it’s a bit slow to get going and has only a couple more episodes before it gets shelved if it doesn’t pick up.

Loved killing eve but again the latest series seems very slow off the mark.


----------



## PNWokingham (May 2, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Just started watching queen of the south, it’s a bit slow to get going and has only a couple more episodes before it gets shelved if it doesn’t pick up.

Loved killing eve but again the latest series seems very slow off the mark.
		
Click to expand...

stick with Queen of the South. Itr is worth it


----------



## Oddsocks (May 2, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			stick with Queen of the South. Itr is worth it
		
Click to expand...

Will do Paul.


----------



## PNWokingham (May 2, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Will do Paul.
		
Click to expand...

It took me a few to like it but gets a lot better after a few episodes and is quality to the end


----------



## Ethan (May 2, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			stick with Queen of the South. Itr is worth it
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, QotS needs a bit of time to settle in, but is very good.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 2, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Just started watching queen of the south, it’s a bit slow to get going and has only a couple more episodes before it gets shelved if it doesn’t pick up.

Loved killing eve but again the latest series seems very slow off the mark.
		
Click to expand...

I got bored with QOTS,poor man’s narcos imo.


----------



## PNWokingham (May 2, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			I got bored with QOTS,poor man’s narcos imo.
		
Click to expand...

Each to own but it is nothing like narcos, which I'd also excellent


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 2, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Each to own but it is nothing like narcos, which I'd also excellent
		
Click to expand...

I really wanted to like it,got halfway through S3 & just got bored with it.
Might give it another go in the future.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 2, 2022)

The Rising on SKY. Premise just made me think of The Crow, episode one seems to confirm the similarity.

Edit: have watched a couple of episodes now, essentially it's the Crow reimagined, it's not too bad either, quite enjoying so far.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 5, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Polished off Ozark this weekend, web was full of spoiler s so wanted to blast through it.
		
Click to expand...

Finished it last night........ sort of how I expected it to end..... but not quite. Can't help feeling a bit flat when the credits rolled though (not giving any spoilers).


----------



## Beezerk (May 5, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Finished it last night........ sort of how I expected it to end..... but not quite. Can't help feeling a bit flat when the credits rolled though (not giving any spoilers).
		
Click to expand...

Got 3 episodes left, not really feeling it this season, seems a bit silly and just finding new ideas to get out of tight situations.


----------



## Springveldt (May 5, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Better Call Saul day. I’m delirious about it and just wishing away the hours so we can watch the next episode tonight.

+1 for Russian Doll S2 being rubbish club. I’m up to episode 5 and might not bother with the rest. I really enjoyed the first season too.
		
Click to expand...

I'm joining that club as well. Only watched 2 episodes of S2 and not feeling it.

Binged all of What If on Disney+ in preparation of Dr Strange tonight.

Also finally watched all of The Orville. Best Star Trek show since Deep Space 9 for me, absolutely loved it.


----------



## Ethan (May 7, 2022)

Avoiding plot spoilers, anyone seen Bosch - Legacy on Amazon Prime yet?


----------



## Beezerk (May 7, 2022)

Finished Ozark last night, hmmmm weird and poor ending


----------



## BrianM (May 7, 2022)

Ethan said:



			Avoiding plot spoilers, anyone seen Bosch - Legacy on Amazon Prime yet?
		
Click to expand...

Watched the first episode last night, only ok, there is another 3 to watch I think before it must go on to a weekly episode.


----------



## larmen (May 7, 2022)

Ethan said:



			Avoiding plot spoilers, anyone seen Bosch - Legacy on Amazon Prime yet?
		
Click to expand...

I didn’t even realise it was on yet. Will have to binge it tonight ;-)


----------



## pauljames87 (May 8, 2022)

Just starting Ozark 

Dunno why we haven't watched this before it seems very much up our street


----------



## williamalex1 (May 8, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Just starting Ozark

Dunno why we haven't watched this before it seems very much up our street
		
Click to expand...

Not great but worth a watch.


----------



## BrianM (May 9, 2022)

Watched the first four episodes of Bosch Legacy now, really good watch, think its an episode out every Friday now though.
I sort off wish I'd waited so I could watch the series over a week or so.


----------



## chellie (May 9, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Watched the first four episodes of Bosch Legacy now, really good watch, think its an episode out every Friday now though.
I sort off wish I'd waited so I could watch the series over a week or so.
		
Click to expand...

I wish I'd done the same.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 9, 2022)

Really into Star Wars Rebels - halfway through Series 3 thanks to the persuasion of Junior Shark.   Tells so many back stories to the whole saga.    Grand Admiral Thrawn is one evil mother.   He will be awesome in real life in the Ahsoha series when that airs.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 10, 2022)

_The Staircase_.  A true story.  Interesting set up in 1st episode - let’s see.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 10, 2022)

I'm sure it's been on before with a different cast,


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 10, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			I'm sure it's been on before with a different cast,
		
Click to expand...

There’s a documentary on Netflix about it.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 11, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			That's me well into Band of Brothers.  Into Ep 4. and first three eps...phew...tough but awesome TV.
		
Click to expand...

Finally got through episode 1, maybe 5th attempt, but glad I did. 2nd episode only took one attempt and am now hooked in.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 11, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Finally got through episode 1, maybe 5th attempt, but glad I did. 2nd episode only took one attempt and am now hooked in.
		
Click to expand...

I'm similar - must give it another go.


----------



## spongebob59 (May 11, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Finally got through episode 1, maybe 5th attempt, but glad I did. 2nd episode only took one attempt and am now hooked in.
		
Click to expand...

Which series ?


----------



## spongebob59 (May 11, 2022)

Just watched the first episode of the outer ranges on prime, weird 🤔


----------



## williamalex1 (May 11, 2022)

Anyone watched the latest Star Trek, Strange New Worlds 2022.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 12, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Which series ?
		
Click to expand...

Thought there was only one series? Watching the Tom Hanks developed series, not the Korean series of same name


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 12, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Just watched the first episode of the outer ranges on prime, weird 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Switched it off in episode 1 (theme going on here ). Just couldn't get into it at all, so sloooooooooow....


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 12, 2022)

Just seen that "The Lincoln Lawyer" debuts as a Netflix series tomorrow

Trailer here

Like the film with McConaughey, trailer looks a bit too glossy, just hope it is as good as the film was.


----------



## spongebob59 (May 12, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Thought there was only one series? Watching the Tom Hanks developed series, not the Korean series of same name 

Click to expand...

I still don't know what series your discussing, a name would help 👍


----------



## AmandaJR (May 12, 2022)

Love Life - managed to start at Episode 1 of Series 2 but have since backtracked. I like it...

Oh and @spongebob59 - it's Band of Brothers being discussed.


----------



## spongebob59 (May 12, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Love Life - managed to start at Episode 1 of Series 2 but have since backtracked. I like it...

Oh and @spongebob59 - it's Band of Brothers being discussed.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks 👍


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 12, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			I still don't know what series your discussing, a name would help 👍
		
Click to expand...

https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/tv-series-what-are-you-watching.87576/post-2499416


----------



## Piece (May 12, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Anyone watched the latest Star Trek, Strange New Worlds 2022.
		
Click to expand...

No but thanks for the alert. I will check it out.


----------



## Rooter (May 12, 2022)

Filling time waiting for Stranger things.

DI Ray was pretty good. I quite enjoyed it, but I did spot the storyline very early. Still enjoyed it.


----------



## Beedee (May 12, 2022)

Thoroughly enjoying this series of Taskmaster   Really like all of this bunch of contestants.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 13, 2022)

If you're feeling a bit melancholy "This Is Us " series 6.


----------



## PNWokingham (May 13, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Just seen that "The Lincoln Lawyer" debuts as a Netflix series tomorrow

Trailer here

Like the film with McConaughey, trailer looks a bit too glossy, just hope it is as good as the film was.
		
Click to expand...

Just watched nearly 2 episodes. Not sure why I wasted that long coming tonthe conclusion that it is shockingly bad! A shame. So utterly boring, wooden characters, no acting ability and poor script. Other than that.....


----------



## Bratty (May 13, 2022)

Cheers reruns. I'd forgotten how funny it is. Not as good as Frasier, but still enjoying it.


----------



## spongebob59 (May 13, 2022)

On a tip, we watched the 3 family guy star war episodes, haven't laughed like that in a while 🤣👏


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 14, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Just watched nearly 2 episodes. Not sure why I wasted that long coming tonthe conclusion that it is shockingly bad! A shame. So utterly boring, wooden characters, no acting ability and poor script. Other than that.....
		
Click to expand...

Trailer gave me that feeling……


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 14, 2022)

Finished The Rising, quite good, enjoyed it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 16, 2022)

Nearly at the end of Rise of the Lakers. Surprised there has been no chatter on here about it. Really good series, doesn't pull its punches. You don't have to be interested in basketball, I'm not, to enjoy it.

There are some stellar performances, John C Reilly as the team owner and Quincy Isaiah as Magic Johnson in particular. Expect to see them at awards time.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 17, 2022)

Watched the first episode of "Ten Percent" on Amazon last night. Not sure if I will stick with it. It has decent numbers on IMDB, maybe it comes out better if you haven't seen the original French version of Call My Agent, on which this based? Having seen said original, it is much better and far more enjoyable, with a more likeable cast.


----------



## D-S (May 17, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Watched the first episode of "Ten Percent" on Amazon last night. Not sure if I will stick with it. It has decent numbers on IMDB, maybe it comes out better if you haven't seen the original French version of Call My Agent, on which this based? Having seen said original, it is much better and far more enjoyable, with a more likeable cast.
		
Click to expand...

We really enjoyed the original, the characters were likeable and Paris life was really fascinating. We’ve watched 2 episodes of the new/UK one and, though the famous actors are more relatable, it’s not as interesting but still watchable. I’d be surprised if the remake goes for as many seasons as the original.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 17, 2022)

I know The Staircase has been mentioned but I'd really recommend it. Who knew I could really dislike Colin Firth?!

The acting is superb...the scene where the victim dies is so well done it's very haunting and should come with a warning!


----------



## williamalex1 (May 17, 2022)

The Staircase documentary on Netflix features the actual people involved.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 17, 2022)

ATM we're enjoying "Seven Seconds"a cop drama and The Good Liar both on Netflix .


----------



## BiMGuy (May 17, 2022)

Just finished Suits. Which was very good.

Now catching up with BCS, TWD and FTWD.


----------



## Piece (May 17, 2022)

Ozark finished now.

For a change of pace, its Selling Sunset now 😄


----------



## road2ruin (May 18, 2022)

Not sure if it's been mentioned but we're halfway through 'Slow Horses'. Excellent so far although I'm always a fan of anything with Gary Oldman.


----------



## Carlwm (May 18, 2022)

road2ruin said:



			Not sure if it's been mentioned but we're halfway through 'Slow Horses'. Excellent so far although I'm always a fan of anything with Gary Oldman.
		
Click to expand...

Not seen the series but the Mick Herron source novels are terrific.


----------



## Carlwm (May 18, 2022)

Return Of The Saint on Forces TV. Brilliant, nostalgic fun.


----------



## D-S (May 18, 2022)

Derry Girls, funny, irreverent, sweet plus gut punching emotion- pure joy.


----------



## Jimaroid (May 18, 2022)

road2ruin said:



			Not sure if it's been mentioned but we're halfway through 'Slow Horses'. Excellent so far although I'm always a fan of anything with Gary Oldman.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, we really enjoyed it too. Oldman is superb, suits the character well.


----------



## spongebob59 (May 18, 2022)

Finished the Lincoln lawyer on Netflix, perfect tea time Tele, enjoyed it 👍


----------



## williamalex1 (May 18, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			ATM we're enjoying "Seven Seconds"a cop drama and The Good Liar both on Netflix .
		
Click to expand...

A bump for Seven Seconds, excellent 👌


----------



## spongebob59 (May 19, 2022)

https://tvline.com/2022/05/18/yellowstone-season-5-premiere-date/


----------



## williamalex1 (May 22, 2022)

Roadkill on Netflix, a political drama staring Hugh Laurie.
Whistle blowers, back stabbers, liars, politicians,  number 10.
Worth a watch.


----------



## spongebob59 (May 22, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			A bump for Seven Seconds, excellent 👌
		
Click to expand...

Enjoying sevn seconds, it's just a bit slow imo. ☹️


----------



## williamalex1 (May 22, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Enjoying sevn seconds, it's just a bit slow imo. ☹️
		
Click to expand...

About 2 seconds , but still worth a watch


----------



## spongebob59 (May 23, 2022)

Watched the first episode of the staircase ( sky) , excellent 👍


----------



## Whereditgo (May 24, 2022)

Finally got round to finishing Ozark last night, great series.


----------



## BrianM (May 24, 2022)

Just finished the Lincoln Lawyer, I enjoyed it, easy watching.
Going to start the Soprano’s next, I’m embarrassed to say I’ve never seen it 😳😳


----------



## Orikoru (May 24, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Just finished the Lincoln Lawyer, I enjoyed it, easy watching.
*Going to start the Soprano’s next,* I’m embarrassed to say I’ve never seen it 😳😳
		
Click to expand...

Don't bother, dull as ditchwater. We got about 6 episodes in and gave up. Yawnfest.


----------



## BrianM (May 24, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Don't bother, dull as ditchwater. We got about 6 episodes in and gave up. Yawnfest.
		
Click to expand...

Controversial 😂😂


----------



## BiMGuy (May 24, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Controversial 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

He’s not wrong though!


----------



## spongebob59 (May 24, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Don't bother, dull as ditchwater. We got about 6 episodes in and gave up. Yawnfest.
		
Click to expand...

Yes only watched a couple and gave up


----------



## PNWokingham (May 24, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Just finished the Lincoln Lawyer, I enjoyed it, easy watching.
Going to start the Soprano’s next, I’m embarrassed to say I’ve never seen it 😳😳
		
Click to expand...

Sopranos one of the best ever - although I gave up on Lincoln Lawyer before end of episode 1


----------



## williamalex1 (May 24, 2022)

Wanted on Netflix 2016/18 cop drama.
About 2 girls caught up in a botched murder/hit, having to go on the run. 
Looks good so farafter ep 1, has a bit of humour thrown in.


----------



## Ethan (May 24, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Wanted on Netflix 2016/18 cop drama.
About 2 girls caught up in a botched murder/hit, having to go on the run.
Looks good so farafter ep 1, has a bit of humour thrown in.
		
Click to expand...

Saw it on Netflix. It is pretty good.


----------



## Ethan (May 24, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Don't bother, dull as ditchwater. We got about 6 episodes in and gave up. Yawnfest.
		
Click to expand...

Dull as ditchwater? Are you serious? The Sopranos takes some time to build, the luxury of cable TV doing away the need for instant gratification, but I assure it that it anything but dull. Some great episodes, characters and a compelling narrative.


----------



## Beezerk (May 24, 2022)

One more episode of Gomorrah to go before it’s done. What a program, I’m going to miss it so much, the story, the actors, the music 😢


----------



## Beezerk (May 26, 2022)

Finished Gomorrah last night, really sad to see it end, right up there with one of the best things I’ve seen in tv, I can’t think of a poor episode.
Started Bosch Legacy, little bit underwhelmed to be honest but still a decent watch.


----------



## spongebob59 (May 26, 2022)

Finished seven seconds last night, excellent once you get into it.


----------



## BrianM (May 26, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Finished Gomorrah last night, really sad to see it end, right up there with one of the best things I’ve seen in tv, I can’t think of a poor episode.
Started Bosch Legacy, little bit underwhelmed to be honest but still a decent watch.
		
Click to expand...

Gomorrah right up there at the top 😀
It’s difficult not to compare Bosch to Bosch legacy but they are trying to do something different, I felt it got better as it went on, I’ll get the last 2 episodes tonight.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 26, 2022)

All up to date with BCS. It just gets better. I’m going to try to rewatch as much as I can before the conclusion starts in July.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 26, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Wanted on Netflix 2016/18 cop drama.
About 2 girls caught up in a botched murder/hit, having to go on the run.
Looks good so farafter ep 1, has a bit of humour thrown in.
		
Click to expand...

Watched it a year or two back, we enjoyed it.


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 26, 2022)

Night Sky on Amazon Prime. 3 episodes in and not quite what I expected, although, I'm not sure what I expected..... Enjoying it so far, although episode 3 was a bit of a slow burner.


----------



## Piece (May 26, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Night Sky on Amazon Prime. 3 episodes in and not quite what I expected, although, I'm not sure what I expected..... Enjoying it so far, although episode 3 was a bit of a slow burner.






Click to expand...

I'm at the same stage, having just done episode 3 last night. Intrigued to see where it goes...


----------



## Whereditgo (May 26, 2022)

Started the Lincoln Lawyer over the last couple of nights. It's ok and reasonably entertaining, not a patch on the books though.


----------



## GB72 (May 27, 2022)

Kenobi, decent start


----------



## BrianM (May 28, 2022)

3 Episodes in for Gangs of London, good so far.


----------



## BrianM (May 29, 2022)

Gangs of London complete, absolutely brutal, can’t wait for season 2.
Going to put off Sopranos until winter.


----------



## Piece (May 29, 2022)

Night Sky finished 🧐


----------



## PNWokingham (May 29, 2022)

Taxi Driver - a Korean series on Neflix. 6 episodes in and loving it

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt13759970/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_3


----------



## larmen (May 29, 2022)

Obi Wan. Also started on Bosch Legacy. 2 episodes in each.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 29, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Gangs of London complete, absolutely brutal, can’t wait for season 2.
Going to put off Sopranos until winter.
		
Click to expand...

Can’t wait for this.
Might even give S1 another watch 😊


----------



## Midnight (May 29, 2022)

Just finished latest series of Stranger things. Really enjoyed it now to wait till the next 2 episodes are released. 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## Orikoru (May 30, 2022)

We watched the new Ricky Gervais stand-up on Netflix last night. A few laughs in places but nothing ground-breaking from him. The same topics he always jokes about really. It filled an hour.


----------



## Robster59 (May 31, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Peacemaker. Barking mad and pretty funny. If you liked The Suicide Squad, more of the same.
		
Click to expand...

I've just started watching this.  Funny, lots of good one-liners in it.  Just started Episode 3 but looking good so far.  Let's hope it doesn't go the usual American way and take itself too seriously.


----------



## GB72 (May 31, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			I've just started watching this.  Funny, lots of good one-liners in it.  Just started Episode 3 but looking good so far.  Let's hope it doesn't go the usual American way and take itself too seriously.
		
Click to expand...

I can assure you that it never takes itself too seriously.


----------



## BrianM (May 31, 2022)

Started watching Penny Dreadful, 4 episodes in, still undecided on it but will carry on with it for now!!


----------



## Robster59 (May 31, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			We watched the new Ricky Gervais stand-up on Netflix last night. A few laughs in places but nothing ground-breaking from him. The same topics he always jokes about really. It filled an hour.
		
Click to expand...

We went to watch him live at Glasgow a few years ago.  Not funny, a lot of people walked out.  (Now with the correct quote).


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 31, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			We went to watch him live at Glasgow a few years ago.  Not funny, a lot of people walked out.
		
Click to expand...

Who are you referring to? The Peacemaker actor was a wrestling guy wasn't he?


----------



## Orikoru (May 31, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Who are you referring to? The Peacemaker actor was a wrestling guy wasn't he?
		
Click to expand...

Probably meant to quote my post re Gervais.


----------



## Robster59 (May 31, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Who are you referring to? The Peacemaker actor was a wrestling guy wasn't he?
		
Click to expand...

Damn, quoted the wrong thing.  I'll change it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 3, 2022)

The Boys, S3. Episode 1, ahhhh, it's good to have it back. As bonkers, shocking and funny as ever.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 3, 2022)

Star Trek Strange new worlds 2022, pre Captain Kirk.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 3, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Star Trek Strange new worlds 2022, pre Captain Kirk.
		
Click to expand...

Where is that on


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 3, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Where is that on
		
Click to expand...

Google is your friend,  Paramount


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 4, 2022)

New series of Borgen on Netflix. Good start.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 4, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Google is your friend,  Paramount
		
Click to expand...

Tbh Google is terrible sometimes for these things 

Try the just watch app.. tells you what service a show is on ..you can set up what you have

I find if I Google anything they give me how to rent it off YouTube etc when it could be free somewhere or links to a channel it isn't on


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 5, 2022)

I have been doing some binge watching lately 
Watched 
The Rising on Sky very good and very original
Last night finished watching Generation Kill (missed it first time round) about the Iraq war. A mixture of laughs and very savage thought  provoking / sickening moments. Makes one wonder if America and Russia are any different when it comes to war

Last couple of nights started on the The Midwich Cuckoos. 
Having read the book and seen both the English version (Village of the Damned) Children of the Damned and the American version I was wondering about whether or not to bother but 3 episodes in I am enjoying it.


----------



## Midnight (Jun 5, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			I have been doing some binge watching lately
Watched
The Rising on Sky very good and very original
Last night finished watching Generation Kill (missed it first time round) about the Iraq war. A mixture of laughs and very savage thought  provoking / sickening moments. Makes one wonder if America and Russia are any different when it comes to war

Last couple of nights started on the The Midwich Cuckoos.
Having read the book and seen both the English version (Village of the Damned) Children of the Damned and the American version I was wondering about whether or not to bother but 3 episodes in I am enjoying it.
		
Click to expand...

Just started Midwich Cuckoo's  , good so far 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 6, 2022)

Finished Bosch Legacy, really enjoyed it despite the daughter storyline being very annoying. I also thought the ending was a bit odd, seemed very abrupt.

Any recommendations as to what we should watch next?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 6, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Finished Bosch Legacy, really enjoyed it despite the daughter storyline being very annoying. I also thought the ending was a bit odd, seemed very abrupt.

Any recommendations as to what we should watch next?
		
Click to expand...

I'm 3 episodes in and this is already putting me off. It's a shame as the rest is classic Bosch. Not sure if I will go all the way with this one if it carries on in the same vein.


----------



## Ethan (Jun 6, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm 3 episodes in and this is already putting me off. It's a shame as the rest is classic Bosch. Not sure if I will go all the way with this one if it carries on in the same vein.
		
Click to expand...

I really liked it. The daughter storyline is the legacy part, innit? I think she is a great character.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 6, 2022)

How many episodes, I can't work out of its finished or not 😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 6, 2022)

Ethan said:



			I really liked it. *The daughter storyline is the legacy part, innit?* I think she is a great character.
		
Click to expand...

I get that and I agree she is a good character. She is starting, ep 3, to do stupid things though. Things that she is clearly told not to. It always bugs me when that happens.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 6, 2022)

Just started Peacemaker, which is daft but entertaining.

Looking forward to season 3 of The Boys.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 6, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Just started Peacemaker, which is daft but entertaining.

Looking forward to season 3 of The Boys.
		
Click to expand...

I have watched the forst 3 episodes of Season 3, absolutely insane.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 6, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm 3 episodes in and this is already putting me off. It's a shame as the rest is classic Bosch. Not sure if I will go all the way with this one if it carries on in the same vein.
		
Click to expand...

i really enjoyed it. The daughter is not the best character/actor but the whole show is still class. Roll on more


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 6, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I get that and I agree she is a good character. She is starting, ep 3, to do stupid things though. Things that she is clearly told not to. It always bugs me when that happens.
		
Click to expand...

She starts getting things handed to her on a plate shortly, seemed lazy script writing to me.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 6, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			How many episodes, I can't work out of its finished or not 😂
		
Click to expand...

Must be 10, as no more added this weekend ?
Very odd ending


----------



## GB72 (Jun 6, 2022)

The Orville. Just found series 3 on Disney plus


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 7, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm 3 episodes in and this is already putting me off. It's a shame as the rest is classic Bosch. Not sure if I will go all the way with this one if it carries on in the same vein.
		
Click to expand...

I felt the same actually, took a bit to get in to it, but stick with it, it gets better as the series goes on. Never really been a fan of Maddie's character, still not in this, but the rest is OK, a few cameo's from other Bosch characters too. Currently eight episodes in and enjoying it.


----------



## Slab (Jun 8, 2022)

Probably come up on here years ago but just started watching Sherlock tv series. I think i'll struggle
The idea of a modern sherlock is novel enough but watched first three episodes over last three nights and fell asleep during 2 & 3
Should've been a 1 hour thing


----------



## Carlwm (Jun 8, 2022)

Slab said:



			Probably come up on here years ago but just started watching Sherlock tv series. I think i'll struggle
The idea of a modern sherlock is novel enough but watched first three episodes over last three nights and fell asleep during 2 & 3
Should've been a 1 hour thing
		
Click to expand...

The American modern take on Holmes - Elementary, starring Johnny Le Miller - was surprisingly good. Much as I enjoyed Bandersnatch & Bilbo, Elementary was more consistently entertaining, I think.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 8, 2022)

For the first time in ages there is absolutely nothing that I fancy watching ☹️


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 8, 2022)

The Midwich Cuckoo's on Sky. Very creepy but well worth watching so far, 3 in.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 8, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			For the first time in ages there is absolutely nothing that I fancy watching ☹️
		
Click to expand...

We own this City might be worth a watch.
It’s on my list


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 8, 2022)

I'm on it 👍


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 9, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			i really enjoyed it. The daughter is not the best character/actor but the whole show is still class. Roll on more
		
Click to expand...

Finished it last night, it really did get better after the first three episodes. Thoroughly enjoyed it, left on a cliff hanger though......


Just about to finish the new series of Borgen (Power & Glory). If you liked the original, you'll like the "reboot", it's a really good watch for Scandi drama fans. Now back to Stranger Things S4....


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 9, 2022)

Slab said:



			Probably come up on here years ago but just started watching Sherlock tv series. I think i'll struggle
The idea of a modern sherlock is novel enough but watched first three episodes over last three nights and fell asleep during 2 & 3
Should've been a 1 hour thing
		
Click to expand...

The Benedict Cumberbatch one?? That was incredible! Or are you talking about a different one?


----------



## Slab (Jun 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			The Benedict Cumberbatch one?? That was incredible! Or are you talking about a different one?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that's the one (with Frodo etc) season 1ep 1 was good, ep2 was an almost identical outline to ep 1 and it kinda went down again in ep3
I'll give it another go though

(last night I tried season 1 of Cobra Kai for the first time, 4 episodes. Nice spoof, some fun lines but already thinking it should just have been a 90 minute movie... just googled it an there's 40 episodes ... they can forget it)

Edit, of course its Bilbo not frodo


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 9, 2022)

Slab said:



			Yeah that's the one (with Frodo etc) season 1ep 1 was good, ep2 was an almost identical outline to ep 1 and it kinda went down again in ep3
I'll give it another go though
		
Click to expand...

I won't give any spoilers, but I do recall it gets more dramatic as it goes along. It quickly moved from cosy detective drama to espionage thriller once it gets going.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 9, 2022)

Slab said:



			(last night I tried season 1 of Cobra Kai for the first time, 4 episodes. Nice spoof, some fun lines but already thinking it should just have been a 90 minute movie... just googled it an there's 40 episodes ... they can forget it)
		
Click to expand...

They are only 25 minute episodes, or there about. I was sceptical at first, but quite enjoyed the first three seasons, and burnt through them very quickly. Got a bit bored towards the end and gave up on episode one of the latest season.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 9, 2022)

We started series 3 of the Boys. Dear God.. they really like to try and outdo themselves don't they? My wife was nearly sick on the sofa during the 'termite' scene... and the last scene as well.  

Homelander is honestly one of the best baddies ever. His shiney-eyed grin is just so menacing. The actor does a brilliant job with him.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			We started series 3 of the Boys. Dear God.. they really like to try and outdo themselves don't they? My wife was nearly sick on the sofa during the 'termite' scene... and the last scene as well. 

Homelander is honestly one of the best baddies ever. His shiney-eyed grin is just so menacing. The actor does a brilliant job with him.
		
Click to expand...

Having read some of the comics, you wait until what is coming in what I believe is episode 6. SLIGHT SPOILER FOR EPISODE ONE...........................




That termite scene is rumoured to have come about as a result of peopld posting on social media that in Avengers Endgame, Ant Man should have just gone small, crawled into one to Thanos' orrifices and gone big.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 9, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Having read some of the comics, you wait until what is coming in what I believe is episode 6. SLIGHT SPOILER FOR EPISODE ONE...........................




That termite scene is rumoured to have come about as a result of peopld posting on social media that in Avengers Endgame, Ant Man should have just gone small, crawled into one to Thanos' orrifices and gone big.
		
Click to expand...

I doubt that would have worked anyway. Thanos' organs are probably made of steel.


----------



## woofers (Jun 9, 2022)

Das Boot Series 3.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 9, 2022)

Love Island 

I tend to read 'serious' books and watch 'serious' films, but TV?  Sometimes I can just do with a bit of silly, mostly fun and generally inconsequential _stuff_...and  Love Island  is all of that.

I was very dismissive and critical first time I watched a few series back - but my 26yr old daughter tells me that for a lot of 20-early 30 somethings what we see - whether we like it or not - is their reality - it's how they speak; it's how the act - with relationships often being transactional and pretty loose and open - especially at first.

What I find actually a bit fascinating is seeing a bunch of lads who really fancy themselves as alpha males - or acting the part of alpha males...and as the girls are generally in control we see the lads real selves come out.  Meanwhile the girls - who remember are in control of the lads though the lads don't tend to know or notice that - battle amongst themselves for superiority in pairs or small groups - and some of the girls use (almost) any means to be #1 - the 'alpha' lads almost becoming irrelevant.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 9, 2022)

YOU on Netflix, a stalker-type drama.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 10, 2022)

This doing the rounds on FB. (Sorry SILH😁)


----------



## larmen (Jun 10, 2022)

Finished Bosch legacy.
For some reason I expected an 11th episode.
Not really that keen on the Maddy story.


Also up to date on Obi Wan.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 10, 2022)

Not sure if it's been mentioned but really enjoying Conversations With Friends.

Finished The Staircase - didn't like the ending!


----------



## D-S (Jun 10, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Finished The Staircase - didn't like the ending!
		
Click to expand...

Not a fan of landings then?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 10, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



 Love Island 

I tend to read 'serious' books and watch 'serious' films, but TV?  Sometimes I can just do with a bit of silly, mostly fun and generally inconsequential _stuff_...and  Love Island  is all of that.

I was very dismissive and critical first time I watched a few series back - but my 26yr old daughter tells me that for a lot of 20-early 30 somethings what we see - whether we like it or not - is their reality - it's how they speak; it's how the act - with relationships often being transactional and pretty loose and open - especially at first.

What I find actually a bit fascinating is seeing a bunch of lads who really fancy themselves as alpha males - or acting the part of alpha males...and as the girls are generally in control we see the lads real selves come out.  Meanwhile the girls - who remember are in control of the lads though the lads don't tend to know or notice that - battle amongst themselves for superiority in pairs or small groups - and some of the girls use (almost) any means to be #1 - the 'alpha' lads almost becoming irrelevant.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, but the people they have on that program are so mind-numbingly vacuous that it makes me physically angry. (We saw a bit while flicking channels the other night, lasted 3 minutes before the rage set in and we turned it off again.) I don't for a second believe that they represent an interesting cross-section of how people behave now - they are the worst dregs of the gene pool.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 10, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			This doing the rounds on FB. (Sorry SILH😁)

View attachment 43000

Click to expand...

Does that include the intelligent ones who watch it as a mirror in which to see themselves?  Because - as I mentioned - what we see of these participants is a truth for many of our youth and maybe that's worth getting at least some appreciation of. Or maybe I just watch and wonder.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 10, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Does that include the intelligent ones who watch it as a mirror in which to see themselves?  Because - as I mentioned - what we see of these participants is a truth for many of our youth and maybe that's worth getting at least some appreciation of. Or maybe I just watch and wonder.
		
Click to expand...


Maybe, but similar to @Orikoru it makes my brain angry. (physically, not so much)


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 11, 2022)

First two episodes of Obi Wan Kenobi, very good but what was with the two almost comical chase scenes?


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 11, 2022)

Currently watching Pistol, Danny Boyle’s Sex Pistols series. Really enjoying it, some great performances, particularly the girl playing Chrissie Hynde and the guy who is Malcolm McClaren.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 11, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			YOU on Netflix, a stalker-type drama.
		
Click to expand...

whilst I enjoyed it I found it a pound shop version of dexter


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 11, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			whilst I enjoyed it I found it a pound shop version of dexter
		
Click to expand...

Yes pretty tame compared to Dexter


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 11, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Yes pretty tame compared to Dexter
		
Click to expand...

Considering Dexter was very good at hiding his tracks how this amateur didn't get caught on day one lol


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 11, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Considering Dexter was very good at hiding his tracks how this amateur didn't get caught on day one lol
		
Click to expand...

I've just started season 2 of 3 ,so far so good


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 11, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			I've just started season 2 of 3 ,so far so good
		
Click to expand...

its pretty good to be fair, escapism for sure


----------



## RichA (Jun 12, 2022)

Anyone else finding Stranger Things S4 hard work?
Only watched the first episode and struggling to be bothered to watch the rest. It felt like some awful 80s teen show mixed with an awful 80s psychological horror film.


----------



## Midnight (Jun 12, 2022)

RichA said:



			Anyone else finding Stranger Things S4 hard work?
Only watched the first episode and struggling to be bothered to watch the rest. It felt like some awful 80s teen show mixed with an awful 80s psychological horror film.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest mate, I thought it was fantastic and certainly didn't find it hard work. Episode 4 is amazing 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 12, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			I've just started season 2 of 3 ,so far so good
		
Click to expand...

Bump, YOU Series 3 is brilliant 👏


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 12, 2022)

Finished ' We own this city' HBO.
Enjoyed it 👍


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 12, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			YOU on Netflix, a stalker-type drama.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoyed it,very weird.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 12, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Finished ' We own this city' HBO.
Enjoyed it 👍
		
Click to expand...

Got it to watch after my hol 😊


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 12, 2022)

Finished Peacemaker. Absolutely brilliant.

The Termite scene in The Boys is indeed crazy. They have certainly upped the gore.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 12, 2022)

Banshee is well worth a watch.
Available on sky.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 12, 2022)

RichA said:



			Anyone else finding Stranger Things S4 hard work?
Only watched the first episode and struggling to be bothered to watch the rest. It felt like some awful 80s teen show mixed with an awful 80s psychological horror film.
		
Click to expand...

Nope you’re not alone, I said to the missus “this feels like High School Musical crossed with an 80s horror B movie” 🙉😆


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 12, 2022)

Started watching Ipcress files, gangs of London to Michael Caine 🤣


----------



## BrianM (Jun 13, 2022)

Finished season 2 of Penny Dreadful, probably not everyone’s cup of tea but I really enjoyed it 😀


----------



## RichA (Jun 13, 2022)

Sherwood starts tonight on BBC One. Just watched the trailer and it looks like a must watch, for east-midlanders in exile.


----------



## woofers (Jun 13, 2022)

Just finished The Lincoln Lawyer. A bit lightweight compared to Bosch but enjoyable all the same. Easy watching.


----------



## RichA (Jun 13, 2022)

RichA said:



			Sherwood starts tonight on BBC One. Just watched the trailer and it looks like a must watch, for east-midlanders in exile.
		
Click to expand...

Some of the attempts at a Notts accent though...😬
...and saying "*Notts* Forest." 😬


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 14, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Bump, YOU Series 3 is brilliant 👏
		
Click to expand...

Is it?? We gave up and didn't even finish it. The storyline seemed to be made up as they went along.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 14, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Is it?? We gave up and didn't even finish it. The storyline seemed to be made up as they went along.
		
Click to expand...

 Enjoyable for me


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 14, 2022)

Just started the 1st episode of Childhood's End, The Overlords a 2015 tv Sci-Fi series, looks interesting SO FAR .


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 15, 2022)

Sherwood has been very good so far. Genuine WTF moment at the end of last night's episode.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 15, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Sherwood has been very good so far. Genuine WTF moment at the end of last night's episode.
		
Click to expand...

I think I actually said that out loud! Had to rewind and play it again...


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 18, 2022)

Just binge watched Lazarus Project. 

Disappointed it ended, I thought it was a one off season now I’ll have to wait and hopefully not too long!


----------



## BrianM (Jun 18, 2022)

Penny Dreadful complete, I’m not 100% on the ending, it felt like character stories could of continued, but it is what it is, Enjoyed it anyway.
Not sure what I’m going to go for next.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 18, 2022)

The old man (FX). 1st episode tonight, very promising 👏


----------



## Piece (Jun 19, 2022)

Started Lazarus Project

Also back with the latest series of The Blacklist


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 20, 2022)

Just finished queen of the south, glad I took the advice and got through the first 3 or 4 episodes.


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 20, 2022)

Also started on the Lazarus Project - looks promising. With all the golf and other stuff not likely to binge watch.

Also watching Sherwood, looks like one to watch through to the end.


----------



## Ethan (Jun 21, 2022)

Watching 'We Own This City' on Sky. Story about crooked cops in the Baltimore PD. Has a good cast, including Jon Bernthal (Shane from 'The Walking Dead'), Jamie Hector (J Edgar in 'Bosch') and Josh Charles (Will Gardner in 'The Good Wife). 

Made by the makers of The Wire and you can tell. Cool slow burn style and strong story and characters.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 21, 2022)

Ethan said:



			Watching 'We Own This City' on Sky. Story about crooked cops in the Baltimore PD. Has a good cast, including Jon Bernthal (Shane from 'The Walking Dead'), Jamie Hector (J Edgar in 'Bosch') and Josh Charles (Will Gardner in 'The Good Wife).

Made by the makers of The Wire and you can tell. Cool slow burn style and strong story and characters.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve started this as well, excellent so far.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 21, 2022)

Ethan said:



			Watching 'We Own This City' on Sky. Story about crooked cops in the Baltimore PD. Has a good cast, including Jon Bernthal (Shane from 'The Walking Dead'), Jamie Hector (J Edgar in 'Bosch') and Josh Charles (Will Gardner in 'The Good Wife).

Made by the makers of The Wire and you can tell. Cool slow burn style and strong story and characters.
		
Click to expand...

Finished this. Excellent 👌


----------



## GB72 (Jun 21, 2022)

Looks like they have decided to release all of the stuff that I have been waiting to watch on one night. Tomorrow sees the finale of Obi Wan, the new Doctor Strange film and a whole new channel (Paramount Plus) with the latest Star Trek series all being release on the same day.


----------



## larmen (Jun 22, 2022)

Finished Obi Wan. Not sure what this series was all about. Didn’t answer any questions, didn’t ask any questions. Did I miss something, or did we get 6 episodes of just filler?


----------



## Piece (Jun 22, 2022)

Time to see if Blocco 81 is the new Gomorrah....


----------



## GuyInLyon (Jun 23, 2022)

1) Ms Marvel
2) Reservation Dogs
3) The Boys
4) Community


----------



## GB72 (Jun 23, 2022)

Put The Boys series 3 on hold and gone back to the beginning. Wife showed no interest in it before but now a couple of her mates are talking about it she wants to see it so back to the start we go (random irritation as well) 

Put a few things in my watch list on the new paramount plus (Star Trek Brave new worlds, the 4th series of discovery that did not air over here and Halo). 

I am going to see if my wife suddenly shows an interest in Umbrealla Academy before I start season 3.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 23, 2022)

The Floor Is Lava - ridiculously American game show which is on Netflix. It's actually pretty funny. Similar to 'Wipeout' if you ever saw that - contestants having to climb across various obstacles without falling into the 'lava'. Good bit of Schadenfreude watching some irritating shrill yank slip and faceplant themselves on a box.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 24, 2022)

Just finished We Own This City, superb watch, I’d highly recommend it, only 6 episodes so could be binge watched over a weekend 😂😂


----------



## Rooter (Jun 24, 2022)

1 more week for the finale of stranger things!!

We have just started to re-watch breaking bad with my 2 eldest kids. Love that show!


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 24, 2022)

E3 of The old man tonight, this could be the series of the year *****


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 24, 2022)

Just lovin’ Love Island…🥰🤣


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 24, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			E3 of The old man tonight, this could be the series of the year *****
		
Click to expand...

Saw thr great reviews. But saving to binge when finished. But getting excited already


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 25, 2022)

Halo on Paramount, I’m enjoying it but my son who played all of the games hate it!


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 26, 2022)

Wrapped up the latest Stranger Things last night, I didn’t really enjoy S2 and S3 but S4 has been terrific.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 26, 2022)

Baby fever, on Netflix . A bit slow to start, but gets interesting.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jun 26, 2022)

God’s Favourite Idiot. Melissa McCarthy being Melissa McCarthy. Written by her husband. 2 episodes in and 2 genuinely funny bits in each episode. Promising.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 26, 2022)

We started watching it but found it too silly, too quick in trying to fit in too much.
Mibbie give it another go


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 26, 2022)

Just finished Lincoln Lawyer on Netflix. I thoroughly enjoyed it, good characters and on the whole it avoided too many of the standard cliches.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 27, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			God’s Favourite Idiot. Melissa McCarthy being Melissa McCarthy. Written by her husband. *2 episodes in and 2 genuinely funny bits in each episode. Promising.*

Click to expand...

That's a pretty low bar you've set.  Is it too much to expect decent jokes throughout? We watched the trailer and didn't even laugh at that, and I thought the trailer was supposed to show the highlights.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 27, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			God’s Favourite Idiot. Melissa McCarthy being Melissa McCarthy. Written by her husband. 2 episodes in and 2 genuinely funny bits in each episode. Promising.
		
Click to expand...

Seen two episodes, not really laughed at it at all, but kind of want to see where it goes. Took way too long from being struck to getting the visit.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 27, 2022)

Not in the UK yet, but this looks very promising. Possibly on Amazon Prime soon.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 27, 2022)

Just watched the Lazarus Project ... hope there's a season 2 coming (perhaps on 1st of July?)


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 27, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Not in the UK yet, but this looks very promising. Possibly on Amazon Prime soon.







Click to expand...

I'm watching a stream of this ATM and can confirm it is well worth watching


----------



## Fromtherough (Jun 27, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			That's a pretty low bar you've set.  Is it too much to expect decent jokes throughout? We watched the trailer and didn't even laugh at that, and I thought the trailer was supposed to show the highlights.
		
Click to expand...

Not a low bar at all. I can’t think of any comedy show where I’ve laughed throughout. The premise is daft and not my usual cup of tea but the interactions between Melissa McCarthy and her co-worker made it worthwhile. I’ll continue to watch.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 27, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Not a low bar at all. I can’t think of any comedy show where I’ve laughed throughout. The premise is daft and not my usual cup of tea but the interactions between Melissa McCarthy and her co-worker made it worthwhile. I’ll continue to watch.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not having a go, just surprised if you've really never watched a program that got more than one or two laughs from you in an episode! Maybe you've been watching all the wrong comedies. 😄


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 27, 2022)

Just seen Westworld.S4 is out,.not sure i 'll bother , S.3 was weird 😱


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 27, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Just seen Westworld.S4 is out,.not sure i 'll bother , S.3 was weird 😱
		
Click to expand...

I don't know if S3 was weird, more just utter bilge. A real shame as S1 was brilliant, S2 was pretty decent as well. I'll not bother with S4 unless it gets rave reviews.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jun 27, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I'm not having a go, just surprised if you've really never watched a program that got more than one or two laughs from you in an episode! Maybe you've been watching all the wrong comedies. 😄
		
Click to expand...

Ha, I get where you’re coming from. However, I genuinely can’t think of any comedy that I’ve laughed along with regularly. Even the ones I’ve loved. Parks and Recreation is up there in my list of favourites. I don’t recall it being laugh a minute though. Maybe one or two laugh out loud moments per episode. The exception being the Lil Sebastian episode. TV gold.


----------



## Ethan (Jun 27, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Ha, I get where you’re coming from. However, I genuinely can’t think of any comedy that I’ve laughed along with regularly. Even the ones I’ve loved. Parks and Recreation is up there in my list of favourites. I don’t recall it being laugh a minute though. Maybe one or two laugh out loud moments per episode. The exception being the Lil Sebastian episode. TV gold.
		
Click to expand...

Parks and Recreation is very funny. My kids say it is a bit like The Office, except less cringy.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 28, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Just watched the Lazarus Project ... hope there's a season 2 coming (perhaps on 1st of July?)
		
Click to expand...

Watched episode one last night, thought it was pretty good.


----------



## RichA (Jun 28, 2022)

Watched ep2 of the new season of Stranger Things last night. A slight improvement on ep1, but still hard going. 
Ep1 of the new season of Umbrella Academy was very good though.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 28, 2022)

Finally got around to watching the last episode of Ozark last night. 

It was not the ending I was hoping for. ☹️


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 28, 2022)

Just watching the last bit of Man Vs Bee. It's reasonably funny, but also unbearably cringe and slightly annoying.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 29, 2022)

The Boys continues to be epic.

Started watching OBK. It’s pretty much the same story as the other Star Wars tv series.
Go to a planet, get into a bit of a pickle, escape in the nick of time.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 29, 2022)

Can't get into the Lazarus project, going to give the boys a try. Band of brothers has also been recommended 👍


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 30, 2022)

Sewing Bee was great this year.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 30, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Sewing Bee was great this year.
		
Click to expand...

Sure was. Happy for the winner but they were all nice and helping each other in the final really showed this.


----------



## RichA (Jun 30, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Sure was. Happy for the winner but they were all nice and helping each other in the final really showed this.
		
Click to expand...

I'm relieved it wasn't just me watching it. Been watching it for a few years as it's MrsA's line of work/vocation. Now I think I'm more hooked than her. 



Spoiler



Annie definitely deserved to win.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 30, 2022)

Started The Old Man, very good first episode 👌


----------



## GB72 (Jun 30, 2022)

Star Trek Strange New Worlds. Really enjoying this, set before the orignal Star Trek but basically a reboot of that format, few nice nods to things to come in the future. A really good watch so far (4 episodes in).


----------



## Whereditgo (Jun 30, 2022)

One I've been saving for a while......The Last Dance - what an athlete Michael Jordan is!


----------



## D-S (Jun 30, 2022)

Whereditgo said:



			One I've been saving for a while......The Last Dance - what an athlete Michael Jordan is!
		
Click to expand...

He defines what a winner is.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 30, 2022)

D-S said:



			He defines what a winner is.
		
Click to expand...

Unbelievable athlete with a huge winning mentality 💪


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 30, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Can't get into the Lazarus project, going to give the boys a try. Band of brothers has also been recommended 👍
		
Click to expand...

Only watched Band of Brothers very recently and it is utterly epic - very intense; very explicit images of war, death, mutilation and destruction - so very, very visceral, but absolutely epic.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Can't get into the Lazarus project, going to give the boys a try. Band of brothers has also been recommended 👍
		
Click to expand...

Band Of brothers is prob the best mini series that’s been ever made


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 30, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Band Of brothers is prob the best mini series that’s been ever made
		
Click to expand...

...and I should add it's quite poss the best of all time to show the reality, pain, compassion and love for fellow man that is true companionship.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 1, 2022)

Killing It on E4. Lead actor plays Doug Judy on Brooklyn Nine Nine. Odd but funny. Worth a watch.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 1, 2022)

The Terminal list out on Prime now, looking forward to giving this a watch.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 1, 2022)

Wife decided we should watch 'The Pentaverate'. Absolute rubbish. If you were thinking about it, save yourself half an hour and don't bother. Mike Myers plays about five different characters, I think we know from Eddie Murphy's back catalogue that that never works.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 4, 2022)

Finished Stranger Things, not sure how they thought two mega length episodes was a good idea, I lost interest half way through the second, real shame as it had generally been superb throughout. 
Interested to hear what people thought of the last 30 minutes?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 5, 2022)

Started "Pieces of Her" on Netflix. Three episodes in and struggling to like the daughters character, she's just....... really stupid. Also watching "The Girl from Oslo", which is 3 episodes in and OK, nothing great so far, pretty formulaic.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 5, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Wife decided we should watch 'The Pentaverate'. Absolute rubbish. If you were thinking about it, save yourself half an hour and don't bother. Mike Myers plays about five different characters, I think we know from Eddie Murphy's back catalogue that that never works.
		
Click to expand...

Worked alright for Austin powers lol


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 5, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Worked alright for Austin powers lol
		
Click to expand...

It's the same schtick though and the world has moved on in those 10-15 years. I watched a few episodes and then dropped it. There were some good moments but it looked a very tired format, a bit one trick pony.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 5, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's the same schtick though and the world has moved on in those 10-15 years. I watched a few episodes and then dropped it. There were some good moments but it looked a very tired format, a bit one trick pony.
		
Click to expand...

Shame as I normally like Keegan Michael Key, but he couldn't save this one.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jul 6, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			The Terminal list out on Prime now, looking forward to giving this a watch.
		
Click to expand...

I’m three episodes in. Pretty gripping I ought to be asleep by now!


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 7, 2022)

Chemistry: A Volatile History.
I love programmes like this.  It never ceases to amaze me how much people could identify hundreds of years ago without all the wonderful technology we have today.  The vision, imagination and tenacity to identify previously unknown elements is outstanding.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 7, 2022)

Just finished watching Chernobyl again, absolutely superb TV 😀


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 8, 2022)

The Office (US).  Series 1 tried to copy humour of Gervais and Merchant’s The Office but missed…Series 2 onwards they changed the flavour of the humour and its splendid.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 8, 2022)

Robster59 said:



Chemistry: A Volatile History.
I love programmes like this.  It never ceases to amaze me how much people could identify hundreds of years ago without all the wonderful technology we have today.  The vision, imagination and tenacity to identify previously unknown elements is outstanding.
		
Click to expand...

I'll certainly give that a try .


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 8, 2022)

Bought the Phoenix Nights box. It’s still absolutely brilliant.


----------



## D-S (Jul 8, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Bought the Phoenix Nights box. It’s still absolutely brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

One of the best tv series ever, can’t believe it’s not available on demand or streamed anywhere.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 8, 2022)

McDonald & Dodds. Series 3 now on itv player. Brilliant series and Jason Watkins is superb. A great cross between Morse Colombo and Detectorists. Delightful!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 11, 2022)

Finished The Boys series 3 the other night. 



Spoiler: Spoilers.



Found it a bit of a disappointing end to be honest. Never _really_ got the big Soldier Boy Homelander battle as it became Maeve v Homey instead, and Butcher just flipped and started battling SB instead, along with the other members of the Boys. So they had their chance to finally rid the world of Homelander and just waved it goodbye in an instant really. We also lost Black Noir which I was gutted about, he was such an intriguing character. With SB back on ice I guess series 4 will just be back to the same old 'how do we beat Homelander' stuff. They've sort of painted themselves into a corner with that, because either they keep losing or they win and the show basically ends.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 11, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Finished The Boys series 3 the other night. 



Spoiler: Spoilers.



Found it a bit of a disappointing end to be honest. Never _really_ got the big Soldier Boy Homelander battle as it became Maeve v Homey instead, and Butcher just flipped and started battling SB instead, along with the other members of the Boys. So they had their chance to finally rid the world of Homelander and just waved it goodbye in an instant really. We also lost Black Noir which I was gutted about, he was such an intriguing character. With SB back on ice I guess series 4 will just be back to the same old 'how do we beat Homelander' stuff. They've sort of painted themselves into a corner with that, because either they keep losing or they win and the show basically ends.




Click to expand...

Not quite, the comics ran withouth Homelander but there is quite a dgree of deviation now. I am guessing we are going to see Homelander as President and an even bigger play on the Trump metaphor.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 11, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Not quite, the comics ran withouth Homelander but there is quite a dgree of deviation now. I am guessing we are going to see Homelander as President and an even bigger play on the Trump metaphor.
		
Click to expand...

I'm torn because he is such an amazing villain that I don't really want him to lose either, in a way. I was hoping he would lose to SB and lose his powers, but that would turn out to temporary and he'd go into hiding while slowly regaining them. 



Spoiler



But now he's got his son back I guess we'll have the side angle of him raising an evil mini-Homelander as well.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 11, 2022)

Catching up with Sherwood.  Very interesting, with some really good twists.


----------



## Piece (Jul 13, 2022)

Star Trek: Discovery Series 4. That was a very good series!


----------



## GB72 (Jul 13, 2022)

Piece said:



			Star Trek: Discovery Series 4. That was a very good series!
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, really enjoyed that even down to how it ended in what I would view as a 'traditional' Star Trek manner. 

Really enjoying Strange New Worlds, that is the best new series in ages.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 13, 2022)

Young Wallander S2, Netflix. Very enjoyable. You need to see S1 first, also Netflix, but it is worth a watch.


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 13, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Bought the Phoenix Nights box. It’s still absolutely brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

I still think of Tim Healy's song whenever I see stuff like the government wanting to send immigrants to Rwanda, all the Brexit voters voting on "Freedom of movement" etc.


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 13, 2022)

Recently finished The Terminal List on Amazon. Quite enjoyed it.

Finally getting around to watching Season 4 of Strange Things, why are all the episode so long? Just got the final 2 to go. I'm enjoying it so far but I've never been a massive Stranger Things fan.


----------



## Ethan (Jul 13, 2022)

Trom on BBC4. Nordic drama set in the Faroe Islands with Ulrich Thomsen (Kai in Banshee) about investigative journalists. All the death and cold looking landscapes you would expect.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 13, 2022)

Just finished the second series of The Outlaws on BBC - really enjoyed it.


----------



## Swango1980 (Jul 14, 2022)

Watching The Boys on Amazon Prime. When you start watching it, you might think it is just another Superhero show. However, not long in, you realise it is definitely not for kids.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 14, 2022)

Finally finished Stranger things S4, thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## RichA (Jul 15, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Finally finished Stranger things S4, thoroughly enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

Still watching it. It certainly picked up after the first couple of episodes.


----------



## Dando (Jul 15, 2022)

currently on season 3 of stranger things - not sure what to make of it


----------



## Green Man (Jul 16, 2022)

Tehran on Apple TV is one of the best things I’ve watched in ages.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 18, 2022)

Just finished Dark Winds, hopefully one of the major players will pick this up, very good 👍


----------



## Ethan (Jul 19, 2022)

Green Man said:



			Tehran on Apple TV is one of the best things I’ve watched in ages.
		
Click to expand...

Must take a look. Have you seen For All Mankind or Slow Horses on ATV?


----------



## Piece (Jul 19, 2022)

Superman & Lois, Series 2.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 19, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			McDonald & Dodds. Series 3 now on itv player. Brilliant series and Jason Watkins is superb. A great cross between Morse Colombo and Detectorists. Delightful!
		
Click to expand...

Just watched the first episode of S1. Thoroughly enjoyed it.

Also watching Trom on Sky catchup (also on Iplayer). It's a pretty decent Nordic crime drama set on the Faroe Isles, and may appeal to Scandi noir fans and Banshee fans alike as the lead character is the actor that plays Kai Proctor. Enjoying it.


----------



## Ethan (Jul 19, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Just watched the first episode of S1. Thoroughly enjoyed it.

Also watching Trom on Sky catchup (also on Iplayer). It's a pretty decent Nordic crime drama set on the Faroe Isles, and may appeal to Scandi noir fans and Banshee fans alike as the lead character is the actor that plays Kai Proctor. Enjoying it.
		
Click to expand...

Trom is good. Ulrich Thomsen is always good, but hasn't shown too much Kai Proctor tendencies so far. He was also in a strange but interesting show called Counterpart about a world with two parallel versions where different versions of the same people exist.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 19, 2022)

Resident Evil on Netflix. Will probably see it through as only 8 episodes and I am running short of other options but if you have not started it, I would not bother.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 19, 2022)

Better Call Saul , penultimate episode brilliant, can't wait for next week's finale.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 19, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Better Call Saul , penultimate episode brilliant, can't wait for next week's finale.
		
Click to expand...

Thought there were 13 episodes this season so 4 to go


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 20, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Thought there were 13 episodes this season so 4 to go
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully you're correct my mistake .


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 23, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Not in the UK yet, but this looks very promising. Possibly on Amazon Prime soon.







Click to expand...

Now on AMC and other means. Very good, albeit a slowish burn at times. Like the main character a lot.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 23, 2022)

Finished Tehran S1 last night, onto S2👍


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 24, 2022)

The Old Man, getting better and better 👍👍


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 25, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Thought there were 13 episodes this season so 4 to go
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. Its surpassed Breaking Bad for me. 

I’ve just finished binge watching The Boys from start to finish. Thoroughly brutal, bonkers and entertaining. Great show.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 25, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Not in the UK yet, but this looks very promising. Possibly on Amazon Prime soon.







Click to expand...




spongebob59 said:



			I'm watching a stream of this ATM and can confirm it is well worth watching
		
Click to expand...

With one episode to go, am upgrading my opinion to excellent drama.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 25, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			The Old Man, getting better and better 👍👍
		
Click to expand...

On Disney+  don't subscribe


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 25, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			The Old Man, getting better and better 👍👍
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, I'd forgotten all about it


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 25, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



			Indeed. *Its surpassed Breaking Bad* for me.

I’ve just finished binge watching The Boys from start to finish. Thoroughly brutal, bonkers and entertaining. Great show.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve said the same. The storey telling, acting and cinematography if phenomenal.

I love how they have had the balls to tell the story slowly and allow it to develop over a long time.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 25, 2022)

So who is waiting for House of Dragons 

It’s it going to be as good at GoT ? 

Or going to be a major flop 

All the FBI’s are back including the new international


----------



## Midnight (Jul 25, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So who is waiting for House of Dragons

It’s it going to be as good at GoT ?

Or going to be a major flop

All the FBI’s are back including the new international
		
Click to expand...

Haven't watched GoT yet mate, I am looking forward to the Lord of the rings one though.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 25, 2022)

Midnight said:



			Haven't watched GoT yet mate, I am looking forward to the Lord of the rings one though.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I saw the advert for that - now that looks impressive 👏


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 25, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			The Old Man, getting better and better 👍👍
		
Click to expand...

Does anyone know the name of the beautiful song playing at the end of EP5 ?, sounds familiar, Italian ?.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 26, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Does anyone know the name of the beautiful song playing at the end of EP5 ?, sounds familiar, Italian ?.
		
Click to expand...

it's just called "Requiem" by T Bone Burnett and Patrick Warren. The lyrics are not in English. When it started, I was expecting to hear The Humming Chorus from "Madama Butterfly" - Giacomo Puccini. Very much alike.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 26, 2022)

Black mirror.
Very weird.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 26, 2022)

Into the final week of _Love Island…_oh it’s been painful and dull at times, but in a curious way rather revealing and in fact quite shocking for me (a child of the 50s) to see the way many (or at least some) of today’s 20-somethings see and manage relationships with the opposite sex.  Fortunate it seems many 20-somethings are equally shocked at some of the behaviour.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 26, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			The Old Man, getting better and better 👍👍
		
Click to expand...

Thought this was on Disney+. Subscribed for it, but can’t find it on there. Dare I ask what channel you’re watching it on?


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 26, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Thought this was on Disney+. Subscribed for it, but can’t find it on there. Dare I ask what channel you’re watching it on?
		
Click to expand...

Kodi


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 26, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Thought this was on Disney+. Subscribed for it, but can’t find it on there. Dare I ask what channel you’re watching it on?
		
Click to expand...

Think I read it may not be on Disney+ UK until autumn time.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 26, 2022)

"Apple Tree Yard "is about a mid-life reckless affair, between two seemingly respectable people.
 Only 4episodes but really !!! worth a watch.


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 1, 2022)

City on a hill.
2019 series on Showtime
Promising.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 3, 2022)

The Chestnut Man on Netflix. A Scandi drama from Denmark. 2 episodes in and so far, all very good.

One for Sunday. Van der Valk is back for series 2. I loved seeing Amsterdam but hopefully the lead is less miserable this time around (yes, I do know it is not the fault of the actor but you know what I mean).


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 3, 2022)

Having been ill for 3 days I’ve properly binge watched all four seasons of Stranger Things. Having previously thought it’s not for me. Despite some gaping plot holes and timeline issues. I must say I thoroughly enjoyed it and will probably re-watch at a more sedate pace before season 5 is released.


----------



## HowlingGale (Aug 3, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Chestnut Man on Netflix. A Scandi drama from Denmark. 2 episodes in and so far, all very good./QUOTE]

Popped up on my suggestions. Hope it's better that 'The Rain'.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 4, 2022)

Just discovered The Orville. It's brilliant. Also we've been watching Scandal, great at first, but omg it drives you crazy in S5.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 4, 2022)

Just watched the first three episodes of Arsenal All or Nothing. Seen a fair few asinine reviews on NewsNow threads, but as a gooner, was keen to watch. Personally, I enjoyed it, I think many of the comments I read were made out of context for the sake of writing articles to get hits. I get if you’re not an Arsenal fan, it probably ain’t   up your street but for me, thought it was quite interesting to see behind the scenes.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 4, 2022)

Big Little Lies, Nicol Kidman, Reese Witherspoon, Laura Dern,  seemingly Meryl Streep stars in series 2. 
We've just finished series 1 and I'm quite enjoying it,  but the wife thinks it's absolutely brilliant


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 5, 2022)

The resort. 
3 episodes in & still not sure what to make of it 🤔


----------



## Jamesbrown (Aug 5, 2022)

The Sandman on Netflix. Six episodes in. Enjoying it. A mature adaptation of the comic book. Not a fan of the marvel/dc universe so this is a surprise.


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 8, 2022)

Finished S1 of 'City on a hill' last night.
Excellent, thoroughly recommend


----------



## CliveW (Aug 8, 2022)

M*A*S*H* Currently being rerun from the first episodes which I watched way back in the day. I had forgotten how good it was.


----------



## rulefan (Aug 8, 2022)

Van der Valk series 2.  Never saw series 1 but what a waste of time this was.


----------



## larmen (Aug 10, 2022)

Has anyone else watched The undeclared war?
I kind of liked it, but it seems to have ended very open. Basically one guy on the other side giving up the goods.
Is there more to come?


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 10, 2022)

larmen said:



			Has anyone else watched The undeclared war?
I kind of liked it, but it seems to have ended very open. Basically one guy on the other side giving up the goods.
Is there more to come?
		
Click to expand...

Watched the final episode last night. Really enjoyed the series with the main plot line but then also many others featuring the lead actor. Very good.

Everything I Know About Love - enjoying that too.


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 10, 2022)

Watching the American version of The Bridge. The original Danish/Swedish version i rate very highly and one of the best series ever. And the Tunnel, the UK/France version was also very good. Glad to say theat the US version, while not in the league of the last two is still a decent watch. There is also a German version (Pagan peak or Der Pass) and just found there is a Singapore/ Malaysia one - have to hunt these out!


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 10, 2022)

Finished Bodies last night on Netfix, Its a seriously brilliant medical drama- set on a maternity ward of a British Hospital. Its about 17 years old and was previously shown on BBC3 but I had not heard of it before.

It gets the balance of medical stuff and Hospital politics spot on...Its so gripping and very graphic (so probably not for the squeamish or any _John Ruskin_ types) that some episodes left us breathless!

British TV at its best, just two short series and a bit of a special at the end, leaves you wanting more, just as good TV should be!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 10, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Chestnut Man on Netflix. A Scandi drama from Denmark. 2 episodes in and so far, all very good.

One for Sunday. Van der Valk is back for series 2. I loved seeing Amsterdam but hopefully the lead is less miserable this time around (yes, I do know it is not the fault of the actor but you know what I mean).
		
Click to expand...

Finished the Chestnut Man. Very good, well worth watching.


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 10, 2022)

CliveW said:



			M*A*S*H* Currently being rerun from the first episodes which I watched way back in the day. I had forgotten how good it was.
		
Click to expand...

Where is that Clive please?


----------



## larmen (Aug 10, 2022)

upsidedown said:



			Where is that Clive please?
		
Click to expand...

I think it is on Forces TV, on 200something on Virgin. Watch it as well when I catch it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 10, 2022)

upsidedown said:



			Where is that Clive please?
		
Click to expand...

Great! TV, 189 on Virgin


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 10, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Watching the American version of The Bridge. The original Danish/Swedish version i rate very highly and one of the best series ever. And the Tunnel, the UK/France version was also very good. Glad to say theat the US version, while not in the league of the last two is still a decent watch. There is also a German version (Pagan peak or Der Pass) and just found there is a Singapore/ Malaysia one - have to hunt these out!
		
Click to expand...

You’re a better man than me. Couldn’t get past 10 mins of the US version. She’s way too glam and shiny, not a patch on Saga Noren or Élise. The original is a superior drama, the Tunnel a close second, but the US version is beyond me. Have started the German version but not gone back after two episodes, albeit quite good and quirky with a twist on the characters.


----------



## CliveW (Aug 10, 2022)

upsidedown said:



			Where is that Clive please?
		
Click to expand...

Sky GREAT!tv channel 157


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 13, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Finished S1 of 'City on a hill' last night.
Excellent, thoroughly recommend
		
Click to expand...

S2 polished off, this really is jolly good. ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------



## Dando (Aug 15, 2022)

not a series but i watched "Robin's Wish" earlier. It's about Robin Williams and his battle with illness before he took his life.

Well worth watching


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 15, 2022)

Last ever episode of Better Call Saul available tomorrow from 8am. Easily in the top 3 TV series of all time. The last series has been an absolute masterclass of storytelling, cinematography and acting. Far surpassed it's predecessor by some margin. I'm utterly devastated it's finishing.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 15, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



			Last ever episode of Better Call Saul available tomorrow from 8am. Easily in the top 3 TV series of all time. The last series has been an absolute masterclass of storytelling, cinematography and acting. Far surpassed it's predecessor by some margin. I'm utterly devastated it's finishing.
		
Click to expand...

Going to have to get back into that, stopped watching in S2 for some reason 🤔


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 15, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Going to have to get back into that, stopped watching in S2 for some reason 🤔
		
Click to expand...

It’s a slow burner, but the character development and story arcs are incredible. You have to concentrate and pay attention to everything as there are references bsck to previous episodes and nuances all the time. This last season has been some of the best TV I’ve ever watched.


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 15, 2022)

Watched the pilot episode of Black bird (Apple), promising 👍


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 16, 2022)

After all the strong reviews on here we decided to give Better Call Saul another go. Years ago we watched the first episode and for some reason it didn't grab us so we never carried on. This time we've watched the first two and enjoyed them so not sure what was wrong with us back then.  Anyway, it's traditional for us to only start watching something once the entire series has finished for everybody else, that's exactly what we did with Breaking Bad, as well as Parks & Rec, Schitt's Creek... most things to be honest.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 16, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			After all the strong reviews on here we decided to give Better Call Saul another go. Years ago we watched the first episode and for some reason it didn't grab us so we never carried on. This time we've watched the first two and enjoyed them so not sure what was wrong with us back then.  Anyway, it's traditional for us to only start watching something once the entire series has finished for everybody else, that's exactly what we did with Breaking Bad, as well as Parks & Rec, Schitt's Creek... most things to be honest.
		
Click to expand...

The first series of BCS is *very* slow burning - so stick with it. once you get to season 3 it really ramps up and continues to get better and better. The character development is unreal.


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 16, 2022)

About to settle in and watch the last Better Call Saul. No spoilers but I’m beyond excited. 

It’s been one of my favourite shows ever so feeling bitter sweet but it has to conclude here and here we are.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 16, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



			The first series of BCS is *very* slow burning - so stick with it. once you get to season 3 it really ramps up and continues to get better and better. The character development is unreal.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve tried it twice now.
Don’t think I can give a series 2 full seasons to get good.


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 16, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			I’ve tried it twice now.
Don’t think I can give a series 2 full seasons to get good.
		
Click to expand...

It doesn’t. It’s great from the start. It’s just that it runs at its own pace rather than being manic.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 16, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			It doesn’t. It’s great from the start. It’s just that it runs at its own pace rather than being manic.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah maybe I’m just expecting it to be Breaking Bad.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 16, 2022)

Shetland  is back….. woohoo…. Didn’t realise until I found it on the sky box, season 7 ep 1 recorded last Wednesday. Carries on from the situation at the end of season 6, with the same level of quality story, acting and favourite characters.


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 16, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Shetland  is back….. woohoo…. Didn’t realise until I found it on the sky box, season 7 ep 1 recorded last Wednesday. Carries on from the situation at the end of season 6, with the same level of quality story, acting and favourite characters.
		
Click to expand...

I watched an episode or two a few years back but never got into it or paid much attention. From your tone, I guess I need to start again!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 16, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			I watched an episode or two a few years back but never got into it or paid much attention. From your tone, I guess I need to start again!
		
Click to expand...

It's a slow burner but stick with it, it's quality viewing series after series.


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 16, 2022)

Brilliant beginning to end but too early to talk about it. I just loved everything about it.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 16, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yeah maybe I’m just expecting it to be Breaking Bad.
		
Click to expand...

It’s much, much better than breaking bad. The storytelling and various arcs are absolutely sublime. As BiMguy said, it moves at a pace much different to Breaking bad.

I watched the final episode earlier and it truly is one of the great TV series of all time. On par with The Wire (if not better).


----------



## woofers (Aug 16, 2022)

The 4 episodes of My Life As A Rolling Stone, - nostalgia, memories and insights into the greatest rock and roll band ever.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 17, 2022)

Certainly Better Call Saul stuck the landing and finished well which some great shows failed to do. Still amazed that all of that came from a relatively one dimensional character in Breaking Bad


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 17, 2022)

Another big thumbs up for Better Call Saul.
Really well written, acted knitted everything together brilliantly.
So sad it's finished, or is it


----------



## CountLippe (Aug 17, 2022)

Another  for BCS.  Fantastic.


----------



## road2ruin (Aug 17, 2022)

Apologies if already mentioned but we're 4 episodes into The Queen's Gambit and it's excellent. I have little interest and knowledge of chess and so when domestic management said she wanted to try it I was less than enthusiastic however had nothing better to offer. I've been proved completely wrong and it's a great little series, it's only one season and it's 7 episodes so not much of an investment. 

The other series we've started is The Righteous Gemstones with John Goodman and Danny McBride. So far only watched a couple of episodes but it's funny/light watching so will carry on.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 17, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			After all the strong reviews on here we decided to give Better Call Saul another go. Years ago we watched the first episode and for some reason it didn't grab us so we never carried on. This time we've watched the first two and enjoyed them so not sure what was wrong with us back then.  Anyway, it's traditional for us to only start watching something once the entire series has finished for everybody else, that's exactly what we did with Breaking Bad, as well as Parks & Rec, Schitt's Creek... most things to be honest.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have to watch BB before watching BCS, I believe they are connected.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 17, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Do you have to watch BB before watching BCS, I believe they are connected.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, not sure. Breaking Bad was a long time ago. This is set before BB like a prequel, there's a few little nods to BB that you might miss but other than that I think it stands alone pretty well.

Worth watching BB anyway if you haven't, it was incredible.


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 17, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Do you have to watch BB before watching BCS, I believe they are connected.
		
Click to expand...

You don’t have to. But I would, otherwise some of what goes on won’t make much sense.


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 17, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Do you have to watch BB before watching BCS, I believe they are connected.
		
Click to expand...


good question. I would say probably better but only because BB was before and some things in BCS will link to BB - but think the other way and you are seeing these triats etc before they happened in BB and they are not major anyway so may be just as good to watch this first


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 17, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Do you have to watch BB before watching BCS, I believe they are connected.
		
Click to expand...

IMHO best to watch BB first, there are a few spoilers near the end of BCS about BB.
BTW BB is really addictive after a few episodes, brilliant TV.
BCS is slower but funnier, with great storylines.
Most of the characters from BB, gradually appear in BCS.


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 18, 2022)

Really enjoyed Better Call Saul (also Breaking Bad, but BCS is better). And the final series had some true end of episode 'show stopper' moments. But sadly I thought the last 2-3 episodes got a bit 'laboured'. Maybe that was because we knew series was ending & I kept thinking 'come on, you've only got 'x' episodes to tie everything up'. But they did. Sort of.


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 18, 2022)

I think you have to watch BB first to get an idea of who Jimmy/Saul and Mike will become and the reasons why their shared screen presences in meeting and their plots have such weight. One of the magic sauce ingredients in BCS is is knowing both their futures. 

To me BCS is the better series but it’s a personal thing, I like slow films. The cinematography in BCS is much more interesting and creative to me as they had more freedom to play around based on the success of BB.

BB’s characters are a little weak and cliched at times - Skylar for example is poor and if you compare her with Kim in BCS it’s just an embarrassing contrast in strength of writing.

Anyway I could talk about them all day. They’re both brilliant but not for everyone.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 18, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Really enjoyed Better Call Saul (also Breaking Bad, but BCS is better). And the final series had some true end of episode 'show stopper' moments. But sadly I thought the last 2-3 episodes got a bit 'laboured'. Maybe that was because we knew series was ending & I kept thinking 'come on, you've only got 'x' episodes to tie everything up'. But they did. Sort of.
		
Click to expand...

MINOR SPOILERS

I was slightly the other way in that I thought that the post BB element was a little rushed. That said (and this purely comparitive and not critical) I was far more engaged in the development and transition to Saul than the post BB stuff and woudl have perhaps liked to have spent some time with Saul in his pomp but away from the direct BB connection. 

Still, I left the series still wanting to see how the characters developed after the end credits rolled and that is always a good sign.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 19, 2022)

The girlfriend who didn’t exist 🤯


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 19, 2022)

Slow Horses, an MI5  drama series with Gary Oldman


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 20, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Slow Horses, an MI5  drama series with Gary Oldman 

Click to expand...

What channel?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 20, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Slow Horses, an MI5  drama series with Gary Oldman 

Click to expand...

What channel?


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 20, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			What channel?
		
Click to expand...

Apple tv+ or stream on a firestick


----------



## rulefan (Aug 20, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Slow Horses, an MI5  drama series with Gary Oldman 

Click to expand...

The rest of the books are well worth reading


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 21, 2022)

Watched 'Marrage' on BBC. It's awful, had to keep watching in case it got better but it didn't.   Seeing it has Shaun Bean and Nicola Walker I was expecting much more.

Anyone like it?


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 21, 2022)

Finished Black bird (Apple TV). It was OK, probably 2 episodes too many.

Now on slow horses, much much better


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 22, 2022)

SocketRocket said:



			Watched 'Marrage' on BBC. It's awful, had to keep watching in case it got better but it didn't.   Seeing it has Shaun Bean and Nicola Walker I was expecting much more.

Anyone like it?
		
Click to expand...

Sort of! Was going to post about it last night as finished Episode 3. I find it weirdly boring yet captivating. I can feel the tension in my stomach as the husband moves awkwardly around the world he lives in. That's what keeps me watching - superb acting from Sean Bean if it really gets a reaction emotionally from me. Have to quickly switch off at the stupid bloody title "music" though!!


----------



## RichA (Aug 22, 2022)

She-Hulk on Disney+
We watched the first episode at the weekend and thoroughly enjoyed it. Lots of laughs.

One episode of Falcon and Winter Soldier to go, which has also been very good. 

The only MCU spin-off we haven't loved so far is WandaVision, which we found too irritatingly wacky.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 22, 2022)

RichA said:



			She-Hulk on Disney+
We watched the first episode at the weekend and thoroughly enjoyed it. Lots of laughs.

One episode of Falcon and Winter Soldier to go, which has also been very good.

The only MCU spin-off we haven't loved so far is WandaVision, which we found too irritatingly wacky.
		
Click to expand...

Wanda made a bit more sense as it went along to be fair, I ended up liking it for it's uniqueness by the end. And if you intend to watching the latest Dr Strange movie you kind of need to get WV under your belt first.

Funnily enough we watched a couple of Falcon & WS but completely forgot to continue/finish it, pretty forgettable I guess.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 22, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Wanda made a bit more sense as it went along to be fair, I ended up liking it for it's uniqueness by the end. And if you intend to watching the latest Dr Strange movie you kind of need to get WV under your belt first.

Funnily enough we watched a couple of Falcon & WS but completely forgot to continue/finish it, pretty forgettable I guess.
		
Click to expand...

I was the same with the Falcon series, but I did watch it. Think it suffered badly at the hands of Covid both as to filming and plot. 

I enjoyed the Hawkeye series but that I guess has been the most traditional Marvel release on Disney plus. 

First episode of She Hulk was promising. Liked that it did not take itself seriously and hoping that this avoids multiverse plots etc. 

The trailer for The Last of Us looks good and the game had a pretty decent story to follow if they stick to the first game.


----------



## BrianM (Aug 22, 2022)

House of the Dragon starts tonight, not sure if I want to watch it or binge it when first series complete, decisions, decisions 😬


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 22, 2022)

BrianM said:



			House of the Dragon starts tonight, not sure if I want to watch it or binge it when first series complete, decisions, decisions 😬
		
Click to expand...

Go old school and watch it each week 😄. At least that way you don't have to avoid forums, social media, standard media etc as people talk about what has happened.


----------



## Wabinez (Aug 22, 2022)

BrianM said:



			House of the Dragon starts tonight, not sure if I want to watch it or binge it when first series complete, decisions, decisions 😬
		
Click to expand...

it was on at 2am in the morning…already watched it.

loved episode 1, bring on the next!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 22, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Van der Valk - remake with Marc Warren.
enjoyable so far
		
Click to expand...

Just watched the final episode & really enjoyed the whole series; love the interaction between all the misfits that somehow make a really effective team.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 23, 2022)

Wabinez said:



			it was on at 2am in the morning…already watched it.

loved episode 1, bring on the next!
		
Click to expand...

Started watching it last night..... fell asleep halfway through, not sure if I can be bothered to go back and catch up It didn't really grab me, but I want to like it...I'm sure I will go back at some point


----------



## Newtonuti (Aug 23, 2022)

Just started Dopesick on Disney+, about the Oxycontin plague in the good old USA, and how it basically destroyed entire communities. Bloody crazy how they got away with it for so long due to chucking money about! Blatant lying in marketing and on packaging relating to how addictive the drug was.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 24, 2022)

Knowing that @Orikoru (I wondered about the avatar photo and now I know) and others will approve...just stumbled across _Toast of London_ and it looks a totally bonkers hoot, and so looking forward to a splendid binge.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 24, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Started watching it last night..... fell asleep halfway through, not sure if I can be bothered to go back and catch up It didn't really grab me, but I want to like it...I'm sure I will go back at some point
		
Click to expand...

Actually watched some of a long episode of the original (Barry Foster as VdV) shown last night and was feeling that I could watch from the start...maybe.

Anyway - I'm thinking that I might watch _The Onedin Line_ when it is shown on TalkingPictures Sundays from early Sept.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 24, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Knowing that @Orikoru (I wondered about the avatar photo and now I know) and others will approve...just stumbled across _Toast of London_ and it looks a totally bonkers hoot, and so looking forward to a splendid binge.
		
Click to expand...

Toast is awesome. Obviously I was well into that at the time I registered here, and put his photo as my avatar. I think deep down I hoped that people would internally read my posts in his voice.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Aug 24, 2022)

Newtonuti said:



			Just started Dopesick on Disney+, about the Oxycontin plague in the good old USA, and how it basically destroyed entire communities. Bloody crazy how they got away with it for so long due to chucking money about! Blatant lying in marketing and on packaging relating to how addictive the drug was.
		
Click to expand...

Great series. Having worked in pharma it makes me feel glad we have the systems we have in place in UK and Europe. 
I really like the way they intertwine the pharma/regulatory story with the real life example. Very clever


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 24, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Toast is awesome. Obviously I was well into that at the time I registered here, and put his photo as my avatar. I think deep down *I hoped that people would internally read my posts in his voice.* 

Click to expand...

Well, that sort of thinking is just plain ridiculous


----------



## BrianM (Aug 24, 2022)

Couldn’t wait, watched episode 1 of House of the Dragon.
Excellent first episode 😀


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 24, 2022)

She Hulk. Good fun first episode.

House of the Dragon. Guys fun first episode. But for very different reasons 😳


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 27, 2022)

Just watching the Marvel series What If, wow the Doctor Strange episode, sensational 😯


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 27, 2022)

SPRUNG on freevee, a  crazy wacky American comedy. About 3 prisoners released early because of covid. silly but enjoyable, I'm on EP4 some of the quick one-liners are easily missed but are hysterical


----------



## Piece (Aug 28, 2022)

Selling the OC.

🤣🤪


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 29, 2022)

Only Connect followed by University Challenge...excellent...except they're the wrong way around now!


----------



## JamesR (Aug 29, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Only Connect followed by University Challenge...excellent...except they're the wrong way around now!
		
Click to expand...

Always enjoy BBC quiz night


----------



## yandabrown (Aug 29, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Only Connect followed by University Challenge...excellent...except they're the wrong way around now!
		
Click to expand...

? University Connect and Only Challenge?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 29, 2022)

First episode of Capture on bbc1, on catch up. Spooky. Good start.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 29, 2022)

We just discovered Murder In Successville. It's a semi-improvised comedy show where a celebrity guest has to play a police officer investigating a murder mystery, alongside a detective played by Tom Davis. All the townsfolk are impressions of various other celebrities as well. It's very silly and hilarious fun. Four episodes in and loving it. Sadly there's only three series of 6 eps to get through.


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 30, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			We just discovered Murder In Successville. It's a semi-improvised comedy show where a celebrity guest has to play a police officer investigating a murder mystery, alongside a detective played by Tom Davis. All the townsfolk are impressions of various other celebrities as well. It's very silly and hilarious fun. Four episodes in and loving it. Sadly there's only three series of 6 eps to get through.
		
Click to expand...

Great show. Tom Davis was very good in it. Depends a lot on the guest. I really enjoyed the episodes with Dermot O’Leary, Chris Kamara and the guy from Made in Chelsea.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 30, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Great show. Tom Davis was very good in it. Depends a lot on the guest. I really enjoyed the episodes with Dermot O’Leary, Chris Kamara and the guy from Made in Chelsea.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah - episode one was the Made In Chelsea guy and it was funnier purely because he couldn't keep a straight face. I think the less professional the guest is, and the more the break character and laugh through the scenes, the more funny it is really. It's just infectious.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 30, 2022)

Just Started The Sandman. 3 episodes in and very enjoyable. Something a bit different.


----------



## Newtonuti (Aug 30, 2022)

funkycoldmedina said:



			Great series. Having worked in pharma it makes me feel glad we have the systems we have in place in UK and Europe.
I really like the way they intertwine the pharma/regulatory story with the real life example. Very clever
		
Click to expand...

The series was very accurate to real life as well, judging from the Wikipedia pages on the topic. Showed just how corrupt the US legal system is, with them basically paying everyone off, plus getting things approved by the FDA by offering people jobs!


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 30, 2022)

The FOLLOWING on freevee starring Kevin Bacon, is worth a watch


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 31, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Started watching it last night..... fell asleep halfway through, not sure if I can be bothered to go back and catch up It didn't really grab me, but I want to like it...I'm sure I will go back at some point
		
Click to expand...

I'm in.... watched the second episode last night and am liking it.


----------



## Hoganman1 (Sep 1, 2022)

We just watched THE DEFEATED. It's eight episodes on Netflix. It's a drama set in post WWII Berlin. An NYC police detective is sent there to help the Germans rebuild their police force in the American sector. Pretty grim and sad, but I'm guessing it accurately reflects how things were back then.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 1, 2022)

Shetland on the beeb. As with the last 3 or 4 series, it has been brilliant thus far, superbly written. 

Biggest compliment is that the last 3 or 4 series have been 6 episodes of 1 hour each. Ordinarily this would seem way too much but with Shetland it seems to work.


----------



## Dando (Sep 2, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			The FOLLOWING on freevee starring Kevin Bacon, is worth a watch 

Click to expand...

i watched this a few years ago and really enjoyed it


----------



## Dando (Sep 2, 2022)

just watched the first 2 episodes of The Rings of Power - so far so good


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 2, 2022)

On BBC4 - _Sunset Song _(1971).  

I would rate the Lewis Grassic Gibbon book (the first of his _A Scots Quair _trilogy) as probably my all-time favourite book.  This will be the first time I have watched the BBC series since it was first shown way back then, and I watched with my parents.

Despite many readings I still well up as I read the closing chapter as we read of the Mearns community remembrance of their menfolk lost in the war - I read it every year on Remembrance Sunday.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 3, 2022)

The Rings of Power, Episodes 1 & 2.
Excellent so far, think it could be one of them were you are better watching close together with so much going on.
Time will tell.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 3, 2022)

Hadn't realised the first episode I watched was from the 5th series so have back tracked to the start - very funny - Two Doors Down.


----------



## rulefan (Sep 3, 2022)

Capture BBC1
Just finished series 1 and on episode 2 of next. Far fetched (or is it?) Brilliant though.


----------



## Piece (Sep 4, 2022)

BrianM said:



			The Rings of Power, Episodes 1 & 2.
Excellent so far, think it could be one of them were you are better watching close together with so much going on.
Time will tell.
		
Click to expand...

Got bored after the first episode but second was better. The continual background atmospheric music is off-putting for me.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 4, 2022)

Piece said:



			Got bored after the first episode but second was better. The continual background atmospheric music is off-putting for me.
		
Click to expand...

It was a slow start, but can only see it getting better!!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 5, 2022)

rulefan said:



			Capture BBC1
Just finished series 1 and on episode 2 of next. Far fetched (or is it?) Brilliant though.
		
Click to expand...

Watched the first episode last night after seeing your post. Very good, with Holliday Grainger an added bonus, wish they'd bring out the next series of Strike.


----------



## chellie (Sep 5, 2022)

Kleo on Netflix and also Boston Legal on Disney +


----------



## Piece (Sep 5, 2022)

Tried The Terminal List on Amazon Prime. Really good first two episodes.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 5, 2022)

Just finished The Sandman and really enjoyed it. Episode 6 is just one of those episodes that will stay in the mind long after it has ended.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 5, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Watched the first episode last night after seeing your post. Very good, with Holliday Grainger an added bonus, wish they'd bring out the next series of Strike.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, we really enjoyed Strike, a very good series.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2022)

Tongo said:



			Yeah, we really enjoyed Strike, a very good series.
		
Click to expand...

Strike is very good 👍 


need_my_wedge said:



			Watched the first episode last night after seeing your post. Very good, with Holliday Grainger an added bonus, wish they'd bring out the next series of Strike.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoyed the first series of Capture , just starting the second 

Another second series out soon is Bloodlands


----------



## BrianM (Sep 5, 2022)

Watched the 3rd episode of House of the Dragons, really good and things are just starting to heat up.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 7, 2022)

Ridley, a poor man's Bosch ☹️


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 8, 2022)

new Cobra Kai out Friday!


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 8, 2022)

Finished Wandavision last night, after a strange start we really got into it and thoroughly enjoyed the whole series.


----------



## TerryA (Sep 8, 2022)

Watched the Apple series Slow Horses over the last few nights. Surprisingly very good! Garry Oldman was terrific, some of the dialogue was very sharp. Anyone else seen it?


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 8, 2022)

TerryA said:



			Watched the Apple series Slow Horses over the last few nights. Surprisingly very good! Garry Oldman was terrific, some of the dialogue was very sharp. Anyone else seen it?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, think I posted earlier in the thread, it’s very good and Oldman is brilliant. If you’re interested the books are excellent too. The first series is a very close adaptation of the first book, strong promise of plenty more to come.


----------



## Carlwm (Sep 8, 2022)

TerryA said:



			Watched the Apple series Slow Horses over the last few nights. Surprisingly very good! Garry Oldman was terrific, some of the dialogue was very sharp. Anyone else seen it?
		
Click to expand...

Not seen the series - don't have Apple - but I second Jimaroid's recommendation of the novels by Mick Herron that the series is based on. Terrific stuff.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 8, 2022)

Just seen that Entrapped, the sequel to Trapped has dropped on Netflix. Seasons 1 & 2 were on Amazon Prime, but the latest season is on Netflix. The trailer looks as fantastically good as the two previous seasons. If you've see the two earlier seasons, you'll likely be fans, if you haven't, thoroughly recommend them before getting round to this


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 8, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Just seen that Entrapped, the sequel to Trapped has dropped on Netflix. Seasons 1 & 2 were on Amazon Prime, but the latest season is on Netflix. The trailer looks as fantastically good as the two previous seasons. If you've see the two earlier seasons, you'll likely be fans, if you haven't, thoroughly recommend them before getting round to this







Click to expand...

For those looking, Season 1 and 2 are on Amazon. This will save you looking, and getting frustrated, by looking fruitlessly on Netflix. I may be speaking from the experience of the last 10 minutes............


----------



## rulefan (Sep 8, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			For those looking, Season 1 and 2 are on Amazon. This will save you looking, and getting frustrated, by looking fruitlessly on Netflix. I may be speaking from the experience of the last 10 minutes............
		
Click to expand...

#7,269 may have given you a clue


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 8, 2022)

rulefan said:



#7,269 may have given you a clue 

Click to expand...

Ha ha, I can't believe I didn't see that. I only saw Netflix . It was hidden in plain sight, doh


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 8, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			For those looking, Season 1 and 2 are on Amazon. This will save you looking, and getting frustrated, by looking fruitlessly on Netflix. I may be speaking from the experience of the last 10 minutes............
		
Click to expand...

😵😎🤣


----------



## Piece (Sep 9, 2022)

Finished The Terminal List. Started off really well, tailed off a bit towards the end. Still fair though.


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 10, 2022)

Two of my favourites beginning new series last night. Gogglebox and Gone Fishing. Both brilliant, but for very different reasons.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 10, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Two of my favourites beginning new series last night. Gogglebox and Gone Fishing. Both brilliant, but for very different reasons.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto - and Bake Off this week


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 12, 2022)

Just finished The Falcon and the Winter Soldier, enjoyed it apart from the ultra cheesy ending that was telegraphed well before it happened. Still a decent watch though 👍


----------



## BrianM (Sep 13, 2022)

Episode 4 of House of the Dragon last night, Interesting.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 13, 2022)

Season 5 of Cobra Kai done 

Excellent again - just the right amount of cheese , some good episodes and Chozen is superb


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 13, 2022)

I’ve been enjoying Marriage. Sean Bean has been excellent although I’m still a few episodes behind so trying to avoid spoilers. 

Also going through Five Days at Memorial which is gripping but not a cheery watch at all.


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 13, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Season 5 of Cobra Kai done

Excellent again - just the right amount of cheese , some good episodes and Chozen is superb
		
Click to expand...

It’s cheesy with extra cheese on top. But brilliant.


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 13, 2022)

Just finished The Capture. Very good/scary stuff. And I thought Kadija Khan was actually on newsnight! When I looked her up she’s a real actress! 😄


----------



## Oneil88 (Sep 14, 2022)

Binged 2nd and 3rd seasons of "Love, Death and Robots". 2nd felt pretty weak compared to S1, but S3 is really good. They doubled down on gritty horror-like stories there(similar to Space Station one from S1).


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 14, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Just seen that Entrapped, the sequel to Trapped has dropped on Netflix. Seasons 1 & 2 were on Amazon Prime, but the latest season is on Netflix. The trailer looks as fantastically good as the two previous seasons. If you've see the two earlier seasons, you'll likely be fans, if you haven't, thoroughly recommend them before getting round to this







Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip. Thoroughly enjoying series 1.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 14, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Just finished The Capture. Very good/scary stuff. And I thought Kadija Khan was actually on newsnight! When I looked her up she’s a real actress! 😄
		
Click to expand...

We just finished S1, very good.


----------



## rulefan (Sep 14, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			We just finished S1, very good.
		
Click to expand...

As is S2


----------



## D-S (Sep 14, 2022)

The Great Season 2 - Huzzah!


----------



## RichA (Sep 14, 2022)

Fearless on Disney+
Documentary series about the women's Aussie Rules football league. The name sums it up. These women are just something else.
All Premier League footballers should be made to watch it.

Also enjoying Welcome to Wrexham.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 15, 2022)

Finished the latest season of Shetland last night.



Spoiler: Don't think my comment will give anything away.....



Still enjoyed it, but don't get these detective drama's that wrap it all up in the last episode with a character that has hardly been in the story to that point. Don't recall them even being a suspect in previous episodes. It's like writers of late spin the story around all the obvious characters, then turn round and pull a random rabbit out of the hat and say "aha... fooled you.... it's them".......

Be interesting to see how they continue without Jimmy Perez....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 15, 2022)

@need_my_wedge - agree with that. Still enjoyable though. Interesting to see who comes in to replace Jimmy (this is not a spoiler as he has been giving interviews since this series began advising he was leaving). It needs to be someone with a strong presence as that character holds the show together


----------



## rulefan (Sep 15, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



@need_my_wedge - agree with that. Still enjoyable though. Interesting to see who comes in to replace Jimmy (this is not a spoiler as he has been giving interviews since this series began advising he was leaving). It needs to be someone with a strong presence as that character holds the show together
		
Click to expand...

Is tosh up to it? But the relative hierarchy needs to be maintained so I think a newcomer.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 15, 2022)

rulefan said:



			As is S2
		
Click to expand...

Just watched S2 ep1. Fantastic start……


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 15, 2022)

BBC4 are re-running Our Friends in the North. I remember watching in the mid-late nineties and absolutely loving it. Watched the first episode tonight and it lived up to memory.


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 16, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			BBC4 are re-running Our Friends in the North. I remember watching in the mid-late nineties and absolutely loving it. Watched the first episode tonight and it lived up to memory.
		
Click to expand...

One of my all time fave shows. Absolutely superb


----------



## Piece (Sep 17, 2022)

A Scandi Flick, the latest Grand Tour from Clarkson etc.

Really enjoyed it, mainly because of the three epic cars they used, bringing back great memories as I used to own a variant of one of the cars and a mate had the other one.😎 For completeness, my current car is a bigger version of the third car 👍


----------



## larmen (Sep 17, 2022)

Some new Star Wars thing coming next week. That’s the next to watch for me. And currently in MASH reruns.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 17, 2022)

Finished the Capture - excellent series


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 18, 2022)

Brassic  series 4


----------



## GB72 (Sep 21, 2022)

The Lazarus Project on Sky. Actually a surpisingly enjoyable series with some interesting twists on time travel.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 21, 2022)

Bake Off, 2 of my 3 in the office sweep have gone already. Yup, that's a 100% failure rate so far . A lovely mix of people, fun tv. If Janusz wants to invite me around for tea and cake then I'm in. His stuff looks lovely every time .

On a similar theme, CH4 tonight, Britain's Best Woodworker. More feelgood tv with people showing their amateur talents in a friendly environment.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 21, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Bake Off, 2 of my 3 in the office sweep have gone already. Yup, that's a 100% failure rate so far . A lovely mix of people, fun tv. If Janusz wants to invite me around for tea and cake then I'm in. His stuff looks lovely every time .

On a similar theme, CH4 tonight, Britain's Best Woodworker. More feelgood tv with people showing their amateur talents in a friendly environment.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, watch both of those. The reason I watch those and have given up on Masterchef and some others is that they have forgotten that it is all about the people and simply do not give them enough time on screen. I also drop in and out of the jewelery making one.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 21, 2022)

We finished _The Staircase _a couple of nights ago_. _We have been watching it on and off for a couple of months, clearly we weren’t fully engaged, but how it finished left us very frustrated…why did they bother making it.  Rare that we look at each other and our looks are both_ ‘well that was a waste of time’._


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 21, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Yes, watch both of those. The reason I watch those and have given up on Masterchef and some others is that they have forgotten that it is all about the people and simply do not give them enough time on screen. I also drop in and out of the jewelery making one.
		
Click to expand...

I watch ‘Britain’s Best…and ‘makeover’ programmes with a mix of interest, admiration and dread for my feelings of inadequacy.🙄

Note…I often get similar feelings when I read DIY or IDIM (I Did It Myself) posts on these boards 😖


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 21, 2022)

Only realised the other day that the new Rick & Morty series had started, so did the first two episodes of that. Didn't really know what was going on (as is often the case) because I'd forgotten the events of last series, but it's still funny.


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 21, 2022)

Just finished capture on iPlayer, awesome two seasons I just fear a third could ruin it.  Well recommended.


----------



## rulefan (Sep 21, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Just finished capture on iPlayer, awesome two seasons I just fear a third could ruin it.  Well recommended.
		
Click to expand...

If you haven't seen it make sure you watch the first series before the second.


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 21, 2022)

rulefan said:



			If you haven't seen it make sure you watch the first series before the second.
		
Click to expand...

Bingefeasted both seasons over the last 4/5 days 👍


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 22, 2022)

Crossfire - current 3 parter on BBC - pretty good.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 22, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Just finished capture on iPlayer, awesome two seasons I just fear a third could ruin it.  Well recommended.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure we watched S1 last year (or whenever it was) seemed pretty ludicrous. Is S2 better?


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 22, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Pretty sure we watched S1 last year (or whenever it was) seemed pretty ludicrous. Is S2 better?
		
Click to expand...

S2 rolled in nicely, was a little far fetched and “ action filmy “ at points but helped make S1 make sense


----------



## rulefan (Sep 22, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Crossfire - current 3 parter on BBC - pretty good.
		
Click to expand...

Switched off halfway through part 2. Just a lot of people running around panicking.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 22, 2022)

rulefan said:



			Switched off halfway through part 2. Just a lot of people running around panicking.
		
Click to expand...

That is true - you've put me off now


----------



## Piece (Sep 22, 2022)

The Suspect seems decent.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 22, 2022)

Finished the Lazarus Project, decent series, some interesting points then just an awful ending, almost like they stopped filming the series 3/4 of the way through. There is an art to ending a series with a view to a continuation of the plot in the next one and this was not it.


----------



## Bdill93 (Sep 22, 2022)

Just starting the new Lord of the Rings series on Amazon!

Very interesting after 1 and a half episodes!


----------



## Dando (Sep 22, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Just starting the new Lord of the Rings series on Amazon!

Very interesting after 1 and a half episodes!
		
Click to expand...

I'm really struggling to get into it


----------



## Dando (Sep 22, 2022)

watched the first 3 episodes of Andor earlier today and so far so good


----------



## Bdill93 (Sep 22, 2022)

Dando said:



			I'm really struggling to get into it
		
Click to expand...

Its a slow burner but I am intrigued as to where its going!


----------



## Dando (Sep 22, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Its a slow burner but *I am intrigued as to where its going*!
		
Click to expand...

my money is on either Middle Earth or The Shire


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 22, 2022)

Dando said:



			I'm really struggling to get into it
		
Click to expand...

It gets better, although the last episode was flat to be fair. If only they had a Matt Smith character in it, he is stealing GoT right now.


----------



## larmen (Sep 22, 2022)

Dando said:



			watched the first 3 episodes of Andor earlier today and so far so good
		
Click to expand...

Done the 1st yesterday and I am not yet into it.


----------



## Dando (Sep 22, 2022)

larmen said:



			Done the 1st yesterday and I am not yet into it.
		
Click to expand...

2 isn’t that great but 3 is ok


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 25, 2022)

Finished S2 of The Capture, very good. I’ll be removing my accounts and logging off social media imminently…… 

Ignored it until now as the trailer looked pants, but given its pedigree thought I’d give the Lincoln Lawyer a chance, and glad I did. 3 episodes in and quite enjoying it, seems to be a few commonalities with Bosch.


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 25, 2022)

Frozen planet 2 ,but in 4K is fantastic.
It's fantastic anyway but even more so in UHD


----------



## Piece (Sep 25, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Frozen planet 2 ,but in 4K is fantastic.
It's fantastic anyway but even more so in UHD
		
Click to expand...

Is that via BBC iPlayer?


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 25, 2022)

Piece said:



			Is that via BBC iPlayer?
		
Click to expand...

Yes for 4k watch the iPlayer version, assuming you have the right kit.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 28, 2022)

Just this evening we finished S1 of _The Capture.  _Excellent.  We will watch S2.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 28, 2022)

Nine Perfect Strangers, excellent comedy drama.
Ep 2 and Nicol hasn't been naked yet


----------



## rulefan (Sep 29, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Nine Perfect Strangers, excellent comedy drama.
Ep 2 and Nicol hasn't been naked yet 

Click to expand...

I read the book but didn't see any pictures of naked ladies.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 29, 2022)

Really enjoying Andor. Slower paced, gritty and not what you would expect form a Star Wars series but still feels very Star Wars. Really feels like it was filmed in the late 70s when the original film was made.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 29, 2022)

A few episodes in on True Detective S3, excellent stuff.
Not quite sure how we happened upon S3 as we haven't seen S1 or S2 yet 😅


----------



## Piece (Sep 29, 2022)

Rings of Power. After 5 episodes, I'm a bit bored. Perhaps this fantasy stuff is not my thing.

House of Dragons. Hoping that it will pick up soon. The last episode where 10 years jumped caught me out.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 29, 2022)

Bloodlands. Watched Series 2 episode 2 last night.

Plot is full of holes, but it's quite entertaining.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 29, 2022)

Piece said:



			Rings of Power. After 5 episodes, I'm a bit bored. Perhaps this fantasy stuff is not my thing.

House of Dragons. Hoping that it will pick up soon. The last episode where 10 years jumped caught me out.
		
Click to expand...

There is a lot of setting up happening but not much else, applies to both really. I think HoD is nearer to stepping up the pace but I could be wrong. They could quite easily have fewer episodes and compress the action but that is not how they work, sadly.

Rings of Power is lacking a character with charisma, for me. By their nature, the Elvish characters are bland yet are the main ones so far. At least Matt Smith is giving it welly in HoD, the show picks up each time he is on it.


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 29, 2022)

Started watching the Jeffery dahmer series, not sure I’ve got the stomach to see it through….


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 29, 2022)

Done the first two series of Saul so I guess we're a third of the way through already. Can't believe how much of an a-hole Chuck is right now. And I kind of think Mike is the star of the show in some ways... should at least have equal billing with Saul/Jimmy for sure!


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 29, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			A few episodes in on True Detective S3, excellent stuff.
Not quite sure how we happened upon S3 as we haven't seen S1 or S2 yet 😅
		
Click to expand...

The first series is excellent, second series meh and I’ve still got the third series to watch on my planner after 2 years or so. They’re independent stories, with different cast so you should be fine watching out of sync.


----------



## nolanbarker (Sep 29, 2022)

Few weeks ago started wathcing Snowpiercer ( Netflix ), very interesting series. And also wathced Dahmer ( Netflix ), also worth wathcing


----------



## Bamberdele2.0 (Sep 29, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Started watching the Jeffery dahmer series, not sure I’ve got the stomach to see it through….
		
Click to expand...

Watched the first two episodes tonight. 

Really well made. Very uneasy scenes that made my skin crawl.

It’s not often that happens but when it does I know I’m in it for the long haul.


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 30, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Bloodlands. Watched Series 2 episode 2 last night.

Plot is full of holes, but it's quite entertaining.
		
Click to expand...

Agree. It's flawed but entertaining. I just wish James Nesbit would try having a second expression on his face occasionally. As we're now into season 2, he's had plenty of opportunity.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 30, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Agree. It's flawed but entertaining. I just wish James Nesbit would try having a second expression on his face occasionally. As we're now into season 2, he's had plenty of opportunity.
		
Click to expand...

I can't watch anything with him in for that very reason!


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 30, 2022)

Binged the 20 episodes of The Good Guys while on holiday. Very enjoyable nonsense!


----------



## Dando (Sep 30, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Started watching the Jeffery dahmer series, not sure I’ve got the stomach to see it through….
		
Click to expand...

Same here mate.
While watching it yesterday Mrs D said “he’s a bit odd isn’t he?”
No love, it’s perfectly Normal to kill people, cut them up, eat them or dissolve them in acid


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 30, 2022)

Dando said:



			Same here mate.
While watching it yesterday Mrs D said “he’s a bit odd isn’t he?”
No love, it’s perfectly Normal to kill people, cut them up, eat them or dissolve them in acid
		
Click to expand...

Final two episodes tonight

Ps if the misses can put up with you being you….. everything is normal 😁


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 30, 2022)

Just finished City on the hill S3, brilliant, here's hoping they do another 👍


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 30, 2022)

Purely for nostalgia reasons, I recorded the new iteration of Fantasy Football. Terrible is not strong enough a word.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 30, 2022)

Handmaid:Britains Best Woodworker...love it like Bake Off and Throw Down!


----------



## rulefan (Sep 30, 2022)

Just watched _Blonde_ on Netflix. Very good but discomforting and disturbing.


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 30, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Final two episodes tonight

Ps if the misses can put up with you being you….. everything is normal 😁
		
Click to expand...

All finished.

On to the John Wayne Gacy series.  

God forbid the person in my H4H group who insults my pink castle tees!


----------



## Piece (Oct 1, 2022)

Looking forward to seeing Gangs of London Series II


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 1, 2022)

rulefan said:



			I read the book but didn't see any pictures of naked ladies.
		
Click to expand...

Oops, Ep 4 / 5 you will


----------



## Dando (Oct 1, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			All finished.

On to the John Wayne Gacy series.  

God forbid the person in my H4H group who insults my pink castle tees!
		
Click to expand...

The Gacy series is next on my list


----------



## HampshireHog (Oct 1, 2022)

Watched the first 2 episodes of This England.  They’re really doing a job on Boris 🤡


----------



## Neilds (Oct 4, 2022)

Watched the first 3 episodes of "Am I being Unreasonable" by Daisy May Cooper.  Totally different from "This Country" which was laugh at loud all the way through.  This is funny but very dark at the same time and really makes you think about what some of the characters are up to - some have very dodgy motives! Another good thing is that Daisy's character has a son who suffers from dwarfism and this is not mentioned or even hinted at in the script.  He is just a young lad with some very funny lines.  His school mates don't mention anything, his parents don't mention it, very refreshing to see.


----------



## Dando (Oct 4, 2022)

Dando said:



			The Gacy series is next on my list
		
Click to expand...

just finished this and it was pretty horrific


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 4, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Binged the 20 episodes of The Good Guys while on holiday. Very enjoyable nonsense!
		
Click to expand...

one of my fav shows, Bradley Whitford is excellent in it


----------



## Dando (Oct 4, 2022)

just started watching the Ted bundy tapes


----------



## D-S (Oct 4, 2022)

Dando said:



			just started watching the Ted bundy tapes
		
Click to expand...

That is great TV, if you’re not fully aware of the whole story (which was me) it is jaw dropping.


----------



## Dando (Oct 4, 2022)

D-S said:



			That is great TV, if you’re not fully aware of the whole story (which was me) it is jaw dropping.
		
Click to expand...

Like you, I’m aware of some of tge story


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 4, 2022)

Dando said:



			just started watching the Ted bundy tapes
		
Click to expand...

You do love a romcom


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 6, 2022)

New series of Pennyworth starting 👍


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 8, 2022)

Ghosts,  Series 4 .


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Oct 9, 2022)

Cunk on Earth,  Superb


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 10, 2022)

Karen Pirie, ITV 8-10 for the last 3 Sundays. Good characters, lead plus friends were a bit different. Stretched over 3 episodes was way too long though. Either 3 x 1hr or 2 x 2hr would have been about right. Hopefully they will do another series but be a bit sharper with the editing.

Worth a watch though.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 10, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Ghosts,  Series 4 .
		
Click to expand...

We started that as well last week. Such good fun.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 11, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			We started that as well last week. Such good fun.
		
Click to expand...

Yip, the caveman has some great lines


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 13, 2022)

Munich games , Sky Atlantic 👍


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 13, 2022)

Planning on binge watching The watcher this wk end


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 14, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			All finished.

On to the John Wayne Gacy series.  

God forbid the person in my H4H group who insults my pink castle tees!
		
Click to expand...

We put a hold on JWG as the misses reckons we’ve been watching too many serial killer series, it’s her that puts them in the watch list!!!!!

Started Lincoln lawyer which is good, I have a thing for the office secretary and the misses like the main character so it’s win win


----------



## JamesR (Oct 14, 2022)

Just been lent seasons 1 & 2 of Game of Thrones. As one of the only few people left on the planet to have not watched it yet, I thought it ought to eventually.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 14, 2022)

The Midnight Club on Netflix, spooky


----------



## road2ruin (Oct 14, 2022)

Just started watching 'The Great' which so far (4 episodes in) is excellent!


----------



## D-S (Oct 14, 2022)

road2ruin said:



			Just started watching 'The Great' which so far (4 episodes in) is excellent!
		
Click to expand...

Huzzah!


----------



## Pants (Oct 14, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Just been lent seasons 1 & 2 of Game of Thrones. As one of the only few people left on the planet to have not watched it yet, I thought it ought to eventually.
		
Click to expand...

Let me know if it's worth trying to find a stream please.


----------



## Dando (Oct 15, 2022)

“This could go anywhere” on Netflix.

Phil Tufnell and Brendan mccullum titting about and playing golf in New Zealand.

Believe it or not, Baz is just as mad as tuffers


----------



## IanM (Oct 15, 2022)

Just finished "The Capture. "   Enjoyed it.  Second season was very watchable


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 16, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Karen Pirie, ITV 8-10 for the last 3 Sundays. Good characters, lead plus friends were a bit different. Stretched over 3 episodes was way too long though. Either 3 x 1hr or 2 x 2hr would have been about right. Hopefully they will do another series but be a bit sharper with the editing.

Worth a watch though.
		
Click to expand...

Watched ep2 last night, plan to finish tonight. Enjoying it.


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 20, 2022)

Gangs of London S2

Great first episode


----------



## Beedee (Oct 20, 2022)

This series of Taskmaster has been a cracker so far.


----------



## Piece (Oct 20, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Gangs of London S2

Great first episode
		
Click to expand...

Saving this to binge later


----------



## BrianM (Oct 21, 2022)

Piece said:



			Saving this to binge later
		
Click to expand...

Think I’ll do this as well, much prefer binging to the watching every week 😀


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 21, 2022)

The Ex Wife on Paramount+ - really good.

I get all my viewing from recommendations on here and, more often, Gogglebox!


----------



## Dando (Oct 21, 2022)

The watcher on Netflix 

On episode 5 and it’s a bit odd


----------



## woofers (Oct 21, 2022)

Mortimer & Whitehouse: Gone Fishing
Sit back with a glass of red and enjoy 30 mins of unhurried chat and chuckle


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 21, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			The Ex Wife on Paramount+ - really good.

I get all my viewing from recommendations on here and, more often, Gogglebox!
		
Click to expand...

Excellent


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 23, 2022)

The Handmaid‘s Tale - new series just started this evening on Ch4.👍


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 24, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The Handmaid‘s Tale - new series just started this evening on Ch4.👍
		
Click to expand...

In my planner to watch tonight - it goes past 10pm and that's news headlines and bed for me!!


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 24, 2022)

Watched the last Jodie Whittaker Dr Who last night. Like a lot of her episodes it was a bit of a sprawling run around and shouting type of thing. Nothing special but the last few moments lifted the spirits. 🤫 (no spoilers)

My favourite bit was all the strong white male characters 😂😂😂


----------



## Wabinez (Oct 24, 2022)

Last episode of House of the Dragon.

unbelievably good


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 24, 2022)

Karen Pirie
Three parter set in St Andrews.....very good plot and actors.


----------



## Dando (Oct 25, 2022)

Series 2 of gangs of London


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 25, 2022)

I like Bake-Off, Sewing Bee and Pottery Throwdown when they are on.
But there's been another episode of an elimination programme recently that I have found to be very amusing. 
Since 2000 there has been on average one episode made every 3 years.
Overdone it a bit recently, however.
Compered by comedians, as usual.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 26, 2022)

Dando said:



			Series 2 of gangs of London
		
Click to expand...

What are your thoughts on it?
I’m finding it a bit boring.
Style over substance.


----------



## Dando (Oct 26, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			What are your thoughts on it?
I’m finding it a bit boring.
Style over substance.
		
Click to expand...

I finished it this morning and struggled with it - especially with the campest gangster ever


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 26, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			What are your thoughts on it?
I’m finding it a bit boring.
Style over substance.
		
Click to expand...

It’s gone all Peaky Blinders then 🙈


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 26, 2022)

Louis Theroux interviews - Stormzy was a delight.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 27, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			It’s gone all Peaky Blinders then 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Exactly 👍🏻


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 27, 2022)

Entrapped on Netflix, as good as the prequel(s) Trapped (which was on Prime).


----------



## BrianM (Oct 27, 2022)

Finished House of the Dragon season 1 last night.
I’m not really sure on my thoughts about it to be honest, it just feels like it’s missing something, I’ll probably rewatch the season and see if it pulls me in more as opposed to the week in, week out watching, especially with season 2 not even started.


----------



## SteveJay (Oct 27, 2022)

Watched the first episode of Series 2 of The Pact. Promising start with an intriguing plot.


----------



## Midnight (Oct 27, 2022)

Just started Peaky Blinders, on ep 3 👍🏿👍🏿


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 27, 2022)

Peripheral on Prime, promising.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 27, 2022)

Just started S2 of Gangs of London,  left off how the last season ended, pretty poor.
We'll stick with it just for the sake of it I guess.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 27, 2022)

The 4400, Sci-fi series from 2007, 4400 people re-appear after disappearing years previously.


----------



## Dando (Oct 28, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Just started S2 of Gangs of London,  left off how the last season ended, pretty poor.
We'll stick with it just for the sake of it I guess.
		
Click to expand...

I was underwhelmed by it


----------



## Dando (Oct 28, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Peripheral on Prime, promising.
		
Click to expand...

I put this on my watch list


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 28, 2022)

For lovers of Scandi drama, new series of Deadwind starts on Netflix tomorrow.


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 30, 2022)

Dates for the diary

Yellowsone series 5 and new series Tusla King, from same director Sheridan Taylor, which casts Sylvester Stallone as a fish out of water as a New York mob boss who's forced to set up shop in Oklahoma after a stint in prison, both start Sunday 13 Nov


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Oct 30, 2022)

Black Bird on Apple TV. Great dramatisation of a true story about how prisoner was giving the option of having his sentence commuted if he'd get a transfer to max security prison and get evidence to convict a serial killer who had an appeal close to being approved


----------



## D-S (Oct 30, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Dates for the diary

Yellowsone series 5 and new series Tusla King, from same director Sheridan Taylor, which casts Sylvester Stallone as a fish out of water as a New York mob boss who's forced to set up shop in Oklahoma after a stint in prison, both start Sunday 13 Nov
		
Click to expand...

Start on which channel/stream?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 30, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Karen Pirie, ITV 8-10 for the last 3 Sundays. Good characters, lead plus friends were a bit different. Stretched over 3 episodes was way too long though. Either 3 x 1hr or 2 x 2hr would have been about right. Hopefully they will do another series but be a bit sharper with the editing.

Worth a watch though.
		
Click to expand...

Agree it’s worth a watch, didn’t find it quite such a drag but watching it off the hub meant it reduced it to 90 minutes for the first one and we’d recorded the other 2 so just wound through the ads. 👍


----------



## JamesR (Oct 30, 2022)

Gavin & Stacey Xmas special, on Dave ja vu…brilliant 🎅🏻  🎄


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 30, 2022)

Now watching Bosch;Legacy on Prime.  Pretty much the same as the previous Bosch’s but without the badge, which isn’t necessarily a bad thing. Enjoying it.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 30, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Now watching Bosch;Legacy on Prime.  Pretty much the same as the previous Bosch’s but without the badge, which isn’t necessarily a bad thing. Enjoying it.
		
Click to expand...

Not watching "My left foot" Richard? 🤬🤬


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 30, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Not watching "My left foot" Richard? 🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

That’s quite good by your standards; did your carer help you… 🤔 😉


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 30, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			That’s quite good by your standards; did your carer help you… 🤔 😉
		
Click to expand...

Just came in and watched the last 20mins of Country file. Drone filming of loads of people with lights and lanterns in and around the Wales countryside and Ben Nevis.
Very clever what they did with the lights seen from above! Coupled with some stunning scenery. 
Well worth a watch.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 30, 2022)

Damages a  2007 drama lawyers series staring Glen Close & Ted Danson.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 30, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Damages a  2007 drama lawyers series staring Glen Close & Ted Danson.
		
Click to expand...

Which series? I think it switched from Amazon to Netflix.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 31, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			That’s quite good by your standards; did your carer help you… 🤔 😉
		
Click to expand...

She did indeed ............. By not being there when i wrote it 😆


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 31, 2022)

Bloodlands on catch-up.


----------



## Asian Dawn (Oct 31, 2022)

Andor on Disney is serious stuff for Star Wars fans.   Tales of the Jedi was also released last week, some short stories filling in some gaps in the history.


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 31, 2022)

Bit behind but watched the last Stranger things last night, enjoyed it but bit disappointed the things not over.

Also watched the first 2 episodes of The Peripheral on Amazon. Good stuff so far.


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 31, 2022)

D-S said:



			Start on which channel/stream?
		
Click to expand...

Paramount


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 31, 2022)

SAS Rogue Heroes, first episode, enjoyed it

Edit: 2 episodes in and very much liking it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 1, 2022)

Getting a feeling that the current series of _The Handmaid’s Tale_ should maybe be the last.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 1, 2022)

will 100% be watching im a celeb this year... wasnt going to bother..

but after the announcement who is going in..

lets just say after the person is voted for EVERY single trial .. the tears on TV will be real this time


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 1, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Getting a feeling that the current series of _The Handmaid’s Tale_ should maybe be the last.
		
Click to expand...

Me too. I feel like they're really overdoing June's quest for revenge and the amount of times we get her scary mean stare is becoming annoying...

Plus she's started to remind me of a character from Wallace and Grommit!


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 1, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			will 100% be watching im a celeb this year... wasnt going to bother..

but after the announcement who is going in..

lets just say after the person is voted for EVERY single trial .. the tears on TV will be real this time
		
Click to expand...

Who? Never usually watch it...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 1, 2022)

Well…I suspect Boy George might have a few things to say with Matt Hancock about Matt Hancock…🤣

Looks a cracking line-up…I‘ve watched in the past - sometimes don’t bother, but this years line-up will def have me watching.  After all…if I can watch Love Island, I can watch any of this ‘reality’ stuff.


----------



## BrianM (Nov 1, 2022)

Have been working my way through Only Fools and Horses, you don't get much better comedy than this.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 1, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Have been working my way through Only Fools and Horses, you don't get much better comedy than this.
		
Click to expand...

Try watching Rangers v Ajax


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 1, 2022)

Finally started band of brothers, 👍


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 2, 2022)

Having a go at Armando Iannucci’s _Avenue 5_.  Initial thoughts after S1E2 are it looks a bit of fun and worth sticking with.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 2, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Finally started band of brothers, 👍
		
Click to expand...

Its very ‘involving’.  You’ll see.👍


----------



## Newtonuti (Nov 2, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Getting a feeling that the current series of _The Handmaid’s Tale_ should maybe be the last.
		
Click to expand...

I do believe the current series finishes off what's originally from the book, so I'd say so.

I watched the limited series Time on BBC with Stephen Graham and Sean Bean the other day with the mrs. Absolutely superb, with the usual extremely high standard of acting from the legend that is Stephen Graham. How that bloke hasn't done more Hollywood films I don't know!


----------



## Asian Dawn (Nov 2, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Have been working my way through Only Fools and Horses, you don't get much better comedy than this.
		
Click to expand...

It does not get any better than The Jolly Boys' Outing.


----------



## PieMan (Nov 2, 2022)

Last night finished all of SAS Rogue Hero's on BBC iPlayer - was excellent.

On a related point, a plug too for Ben Macintyre's books - excellent reads.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 2, 2022)

PieMan said:



			Last night finished all of SAS Rogue Hero's on BBC iPlayer - was excellent.

On a related point, a plug too for Ben Macintyre's books - excellent reads.
		
Click to expand...

I've watched most of his documentaries, and as a result my last audiobook was the one about Oleg Gordievsky...brilliantly written and his narration was very good.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 2, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Who? Never usually watch it...
		
Click to expand...

I suspect the reference is to Matt Hancock.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 3, 2022)

PieMan said:



			Last night finished all of SAS Rogue Hero's on BBC iPlayer - was excellent.

On a related point, a plug too for Ben Macintyre's books - excellent reads.
		
Click to expand...

Also finished last night, highly enjoyable, proper "Boy's Own" adventure material.


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 7, 2022)

Not a series- -

Last week Sky Arts had a documentary on Ennio Morricone (music composer for The Good the Bad and the Ugly and most Sergio Leone films).
It is 3 hours long so probably best viewed as a series.  I had no idea that he had been the composer on so many and so many well known films.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 7, 2022)

Finished Moon Knight earlier.
It started off really well but the last two episodes, what the heck went off there then 🤯
We both lost a bit of interest by the end but we still enjoyed it.


----------



## larmen (Nov 7, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			Not a series- -

Last week Sky Arts had a documentary on Ennio Morricone (music composer for The Good the Bad and the Ugly and most Sergio Leone films).
It is 3 hours long so probably best viewed as a series.  I had no idea that he had been the composer on so many and so many well known films.
		
Click to expand...

Sky Arts have some nice bits occasionally, even for people like me who aren’t arts or music enthusiasts.
A couple of weeks back I think the BBC had an hour about Hans Zimmer. Zimmer and Morricone where the last 2 concerts I went to, more than 6 years ago.

Talking aboutvZimmer, and taking it back to series, has anyone here used Masterclass? I keep thinking about subscribing but never went through with it.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 8, 2022)

Somewhere Boy on Ch4. Really good.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 9, 2022)

Continuing our usual trend of being about a decade behind the times, we have now started watching Modern Family, as we needed a new quick and easy comedy to watch. Three episodes in and it's definitely a hit, both me and my wife finding it extremely funny, and with 11 series of it, it will fill many an evening to come.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Continuing our usual trend of being about a decade behind the times, we have now started watching Modern Family, as we needed a new quick and easy comedy to watch. Three episodes in and it's definitely a hit, both me and my wife finding it extremely funny, and with 11 series of it, it will fill many an evening to come.
		
Click to expand...

Have you done the Disney episode yet? It's one of the early ones. It's where gloria hobbles around on high heels and Jay buys her some 'alternatives'. Still one of my favourites and we repeat her quotes from that to this day.

It's a superb series that maintains its standard across all of the various series.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Continuing our usual trend of being about a decade behind the times, we have now started watching Modern Family, as we needed a new quick and easy comedy to watch. Three episodes in and it's definitely a hit, both me and my wife finding it extremely funny, and with 11 series of it, it will fill many an evening to come.
		
Click to expand...

I'll give it a try as do like having the 30 mins fill a gap type of programme! Finished Two Doors Down so looking for something new (or old)!


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 9, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I'll give it a try as do like having the 30 mins fill a gap type of programme! Finished Two Doors Down so looking for something new (or old)!
		
Click to expand...

Try watching Damages, starring Glen Close and Ted Danson, a lawyer drama series from 2007


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 9, 2022)

Extraordinary Attorney Woo, on Netflix. Korean legal drama about an autistic lawyer. It's a bit twee in parts but I'm enjoying it so far, 4 episodes in.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 14, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Dates for the diary

Yellowsone series 5 and new series Tusla King, from same director Sheridan Taylor, which casts Sylvester Stallone as a fish out of water as a New York mob boss who's forced to set up shop in Oklahoma after a stint in prison, both start Sunday 13 Nov
		
Click to expand...

Gonna have to sign up for Paramount +


----------



## Dando (Nov 15, 2022)

Currently watching FIFA Uncovered on Netflix.

They took corruption to a whole new level and it even included adidas


----------



## Asian Dawn (Nov 15, 2022)

Dando said:



			Currently watching FIFA Uncovered on Netflix.

They took corruption to a whole new level and it even included adidas
		
Click to expand...


No!   Surely not?      You'll be telling us the Pope isn't Catholic next.


----------



## Dando (Nov 15, 2022)

Asian Dawn said:



			No!   Surely not?      You'll be telling us the Pope isn't Catholic next.
		
Click to expand...

Shocking isn’t it… said no one ever


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 15, 2022)

Mammals, New Amazon black comedy with James Corden. Good start although I'm not a black comedy fan usually so may not stick the distance.

The Dalgleish Mysteries on C5. Nothing fancy, just a good adaptation of the books in an old school, 2hr format. The sort of program that is designed for Sunday nights at 8pm, although that isn't when it goes out


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 15, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I'll give it a try as do like having the 30 mins fill a gap type of programme! Finished Two Doors Down so looking for something new (or old)!
		
Click to expand...

Give Motherland a watch (Netflix)
Really funny.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 15, 2022)

The old man.
2 episodes in,started well.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 15, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Give Motherland a watch (Netflix)
Really funny.
		
Click to expand...

Love that and new series on BBC started last week!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 15, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Love that and new series on BBC started last week!
		
Click to expand...

Kevin is so funny 😆


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 15, 2022)

Bake Off.

Oh, the tension.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 15, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Bake Off.

Oh, the tension.
		
Click to expand...

I've come up for air during the final ad break!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 15, 2022)

Nowhere near her best showstopper, but I think she's done enough to beat the two chaps.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 15, 2022)

The girl done brilliant.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 15, 2022)

Right winner for me. Final couple of episodes the standard doesn't seem as good as previous series but I'd happily scoff them all...perhaps not the summer pudding thing though!


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 15, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			The girl done brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

You are in trouble for not putting a spoiler alert - as I don't know how to, I'll take the flak with you


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 15, 2022)

The boyfriend seemed a bit controlling  He clearly doesn't eat enough cake!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 15, 2022)

Really weak final, disappointing. Right winner but not a classic by any means.


----------



## TerryA (Nov 15, 2022)

Half way through series 2 of Nashville - it’s very addictive and amazing how well they can all sing.


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 17, 2022)

Tulsa king E1 and Yellowstone S5, E1&2.
All very good 😊


----------



## rulefan (Nov 17, 2022)

The English. A little slow but absorbing.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 17, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Tulsa king E1 and Yellowstone S5, E1&2.
All very good 😊
		
Click to expand...

Literally just watched first episode of each. Tulsa King was a good start, Yellowstone just carries on as good as ever.

Just started first episode of Coyote, which also looks promising.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 18, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Literally just watched first episode of each. Tulsa King was a good start, Yellowstone just carries on as good as ever.

Just started first episode of Coyote, which also looks promising.
		
Click to expand...

Really enjoyed Tulsa King, Stalone looking good,  old age suits him.


----------



## Asian Dawn (Nov 18, 2022)

Just Good Friends on UKTV.   Another John Sullivan classic.   And Jan Francis was


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 18, 2022)

rulefan said:



			The English. A little slow but absorbing.
		
Click to expand...

 I have been watching it as well. One of the few programmes that I have been watching as a downloaded series.

As said very absorbing and something very different.


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 18, 2022)

I have been watching Nightflyers on Netflix.

Sci fi with quite a strange confluence/mix of other sci fi series themes such as Stargate Universe, Dr.Who, Star Trek Discovery and Strange New Worlds, The Matrix


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 20, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Mammals, New Amazon black comedy with James Corden. Good start although I'm not a black comedy fan usually so may not stick the distance.

The Dalgleish Mysteries on C5. Nothing fancy, just a good adaptation of the books in an old school, 2hr format. The sort of program that is designed for Sunday nights at 8pm, although that isn't when it goes out 

Click to expand...


Watched the first 3 episodes of Mammals last night after seeing a clip of it on Gogglebox. Enjoying it, not sure it's a comedy though. It reminds me a bit of After Life. 

Had a look at reviews this morning and it doesn't get great ones. That might have more to do with the negative publicity Corden has had recently.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 20, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Watched the first 3 episodes of Mammals last night after seeing a clip of it on Gogglebox. Enjoying it, not sure it's a comedy though. It reminds me a bit of After Life. 

Had a look at reviews this morning and it doesn't get great ones. That might have more to do with the negative publicity Corden has had recently.
		
Click to expand...

Corden definitely seems to be a bit of a marmite figure. I don't mind him but he clearly rubs some up the wrong way.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 20, 2022)

rulefan said:



			The English. A little slow but absorbing.
		
Click to expand...

Quite enjoying it.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 21, 2022)

Only Murders in the building. Fun, quirky series. Just about to watch season 2 and see if the show premis holds uo


----------



## Whereditgo (Nov 21, 2022)

I'm a bit embarrassed to admit that I've just finally got round to Line of Duty 

Really enjoyed series 1.


----------



## sunshine (Nov 21, 2022)

Just started watching the new season of Sports Washing. Couldn't get into the Saudi golf season, but the new format based in Qatar looks more promising.

Episode 1 yesterday was a poor opener, but stick with it because episode 2 today was much better.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 21, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			I have been watching it as well. One of the few programmes that I have been watching as a downloaded series.

As said very absorbing and something very different.
		
Click to expand...

Just finished it, thought it was excellent, and very unexpected.    Really good drama.


----------



## D-S (Nov 21, 2022)

Fifa Uncovered on Netflix - the sheer greed (and lack of contrition) is staggering.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 21, 2022)

Top Gear once again just gets better and better 

The recent one with the racing team they created with the 4 young uns was excellent and great to see them carrying on in the sport


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 22, 2022)

Welcome to Wrexham on Disnaey about Ryan treynolds purchase of Wrexham football club - really enjoying it. Sort of a real life documentary style Ted Lasso


----------



## rulefan (Nov 22, 2022)

Deadwind was dreadful.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 23, 2022)

rulefan said:



			Deadwind was dreadful.
		
Click to expand...

I'm halfway through and still enjoying it. Did it tail off or did it not grab you from the start? No spoilers please 😄


----------



## road2ruin (Nov 23, 2022)

Just finished S2 of The Great….Huzzah!!

One of the best series I’ve ever watched and already looking forward to S3.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 23, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm halfway through and still enjoying it. Did it tail off or did it not grab you from the start? No spoilers please 😄
		
Click to expand...

Too predictable. And typically 'with a bound he was free'.


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 23, 2022)

Echo 3 (Apple TV) a watcher 👍👍👍


----------



## rulefan (Nov 23, 2022)

rulefan said:



			Deadwind was dreadful.
		
Click to expand...

Enola Holmes were nice ideas with decent puzzles but not much better.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 23, 2022)

Dead to me 😢


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 23, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Dead to me 😢
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Piece (Nov 24, 2022)

Anyone watched Tokyo Vice? Thoughts??


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 24, 2022)

Piece said:



			Anyone watched Tokyo Vice? Thoughts??
		
Click to expand...

We’ve watched the first two, it’s decent so far. Have you watched any?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 24, 2022)

Piece said:



			Anyone watched Tokyo Vice? Thoughts??
		
Click to expand...

I saw it, episode 1 anyway. Intriguing at this stage. A lot to take in, very much a setting up episode. I'll stick with it to see how it unfolds, there was definitely enough there to bring me back.

Have you seen more than 1 yet? (it is all on the iplayer I believe)


----------



## Piece (Nov 24, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			We’ve watched the first two, it’s decent so far. Have you watched any?
		
Click to expand...

Not yet. Was thinking of dipping in once football dies down to 1 or 2 games a day.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 24, 2022)

Piece said:



			Not yet. Was thinking of dipping in once football dies down to 1 or 2 games a day. 

Click to expand...

Based on the 1st episode, you need to watch it without distractions. Not one to watch if you are nodding off or half reading a book.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 24, 2022)

Last episode of Andor. Just excellent viewing throughout. A superbly crafted series with a far more adult approach to the Star Wars universe. Some excellent performances, great build up of tension, great character development and plenty to explore in season 2 to fill the gap up to Rogue One.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 24, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Based on the 1st episode, you need to watch it without distractions. Not one to watch if you are nodding off or half reading a book.
		
Click to expand...

Yea, I had 10 mins in my phone and then I was wondering what the heck was happening 🙈


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 24, 2022)

Piece said:



			Anyone watched Tokyo Vice? Thoughts??
		
Click to expand...

I've finished it, will probably watch the second series, it did peeter out a bit.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 24, 2022)

williamalex1 said:





Click to expand...

Have you finished S3?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 24, 2022)

The Man from U.N.C.L.E. on TCM…top 60s TV…loved it back then and collected the cards and had my U.N.C.L.E badge, and it’s still dead cool.


----------



## Asian Dawn (Nov 24, 2022)

ANDOR -  Simply brilliant.   I want Series Two NOW!!!


----------



## Asian Dawn (Nov 24, 2022)

Piece said:



			Anyone watched Tokyo Vice? Thoughts??
		
Click to expand...

Is that like Miami Vice but with Crock-shan and Tubbsyana driving a Honda Civic?


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 24, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Echo 3 (Apple TV) a watcher 👍👍👍
		
Click to expand...

E2 👍👍👍👋


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 24, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Have you finished S3?
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 24, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Yes
		
Click to expand...

Was shocked when I saw Christina applegate,didn’t realise she wasn’t well.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 24, 2022)

Me too I thought she just looked a bit overweight,  sad news, good series.


----------



## banjofred (Nov 24, 2022)

Wednesday on Netflix......


----------



## rulefan (Nov 24, 2022)

1899 - looks promising


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 25, 2022)

rulefan said:



			1899 - looks promising
		
Click to expand...

Started episode 1 last night, but stopped halfway through, couldn't concentrate. Am a big fan of Dark, so will try again.


----------



## Midnight (Nov 25, 2022)

rulefan said:



			1899 - looks promising
		
Click to expand...

Finished this the day, I really enjoyed it and look forward to hopefully a 2nd series. It won't be to everyone's liking as can be confusing.


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 26, 2022)

For all Mankind (apple TV)

what happens to the NASA space program if the Russians are the first to land a man on the moon. 

Some bits of filler but in to episode 4 series one . Now realised there are 3 series with a 4th under way so it must be getting really good ratings.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 26, 2022)

If anyone wants Paramount + they have 50% off annual subscription this weekend, £35 for a year

https://www.paramountplus.com/gb/

Worth it for Yellowstone and 1883 alone


----------



## rulefan (Nov 26, 2022)

rulefan said:



			1899 - looks promising
		
Click to expand...

Something of a mystery but I had to see the end.


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 27, 2022)

Finsihed Welxome to Wales on Disney - fantastic show, best football dodu drama i have seen and plain one of the best shows of the year


----------



## BrianM (Nov 27, 2022)

Watched 3 episodes of Gangs of London, series 2.
Really really good, love how it’s all building up.
I’m sure it wasn’t rated by a couple of people on here when it came out, but I do think it’s more a watch one after another series, this waiting week by week could maybe kill it.
Anyway, I’d recommend it, will probably get another 2/3 episodes in tonight!!


----------



## banjofred (Nov 27, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			If anyone wants Paramount + they have 50% off annual subscription this weekend, £35 for a year

https://www.paramountplus.com/gb/

Worth it for Yellowstone and 1883 alone
		
Click to expand...

I'll have to check this out......I thought it would be a lot more than £35. Seems like there are several things I wanted to watch in this channel.
Thanks....just signed up.


----------



## Dando (Nov 27, 2022)

Midnight said:



			Finished this the day, I really enjoyed it and look forward to hopefully a 2nd series. It won't be to everyone's liking as can be confusing.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve watched most of it and have no idea what’s going on


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 27, 2022)

Just watched season one of mammals, very strange ending.

Highlights, the wife is smoking hot.


----------



## Dando (Nov 27, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Just watched season one of mammals, very strange ending.

Highlights, the wife is smoking hot.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you preferred things with
“happy endings!” 🤣


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 27, 2022)

Finally finished The Undeclared War (Channel 4)

Good story line but a bit too much irrelevant filler.


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 27, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			If anyone wants Paramount + they have 50% off annual subscription this weekend, £35 for a year

https://www.paramountplus.com/gb/

Worth it for Yellowstone and 1883 alone
		
Click to expand...


 or free if you have sky cinema


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 27, 2022)

Dando said:



			I thought you preferred things with
“happy endings!” 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I’m saving money at present.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 28, 2022)

SAS Rogue Hero's, really enjoyable but I felt the last episode was a bit flat. It's as though they didn't quite know how to end it. 

(I know it's based on reality and what happened happened)


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 28, 2022)

First episode of Simon Schama- A History Of Now, truly superb.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 30, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Dead to me 😢
		
Click to expand...

We watched the first episode a year or two back and never really followed up. I tried again this week and am halfway through season 1 now, it's pretty good.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 30, 2022)

Watched 1st episode of Chuck…on ITV2.  Enough in it for me to watch a 2nd.

And currently enjoying Man from U.N.C.L.E.  It’s nonsense of course, but the acting of Robert Vaughn, David McCallum and Leo G Carroll has kept it worth watching, with humour (especially McCallum’s Illya Kuryakin) and loving the gadgets…most recent episode watched had them using their small, portable audio communications devices, much to the astonishment of others…😄.

And boy did they cast some very attractive and excellent females in supporting parts…a stunning 30yr old Jill Ireland was in one just watched.


----------



## Dando (Dec 1, 2022)

currently watching Wednesday on Netflix - its ok.

the highlight so far is at about the 40-minute mark in episode 3 where the background music is the most amazing and haunting violin/cello version of Metallica's "nothing else matters"


----------



## GB72 (Dec 1, 2022)

Dando said:



			currently watching Wednesday on Netflix - its ok.

the highlight so far is at about the 40-minute mark in episode 3 where the background music is the most amazing and haunting violin/cello version of Metallica's "nothing else matters"
		
Click to expand...

I really enjoyed it, something a bit different to what I normally watch. Agree, the Metallica was superb


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 2, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Watched 1st episode of Chuck…on ITV2.  Enough in it for me to watch a 2nd.

And currently enjoying Man from U.N.C.L.E.  It’s nonsense of course, but the acting of Robert Vaughn, David McCallum and Leo G Carroll has kept it worth watching, with humour (especially McCallum’s Illya Kuryakin) and loving the gadgets…most recent episode watched had them using their small, portable audio communications devices, much to the astonishment of others…😄.

And boy did they cast some very attractive and excellent females in supporting parts…a stunning 30yr old Jill Ireland was in one just watched.
		
Click to expand...

If you mean this Chuck it's a highly entertaining show and worth staying with, made all the more appealing by the delightful Yvonne Strahovski


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 2, 2022)

Season 2 of slow horses (Apple tv) is out, First one was very good.


----------



## Midnight (Dec 3, 2022)

Just watching Jeff Wayne's musical version of War of the worlds on Sky Arts. 

Really enjoying it 👍🏿👍🏿


----------



## Midnight (Dec 3, 2022)

Midnight said:



			Just watching Jeff Wayne's musical version of War of the worlds on Sky Arts.

Really enjoying it 👍🏿👍🏿
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely amazing, loved every bit of it. 👍🏿👍🏿👍🏿


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 4, 2022)

Midnight said:



			Just watching Jeff Wayne's musical version of War of the worlds on Sky Arts.

Really enjoying it 👍🏿👍🏿
		
Click to expand...

 no one would believe that


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 4, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			For all Mankind (apple TV)

what happens to the NASA space program if the Russians are the first to land a man on the moon.

Some bits of filler but in to episode 4 series one . Now realised there are 3 series with a 4th under way so it must be getting really good ratings.
		
Click to expand...

 I am not often one for binge watching but have now finished series 2. 

Something for nearly every one  in there science fact, science fiction, political intrigue, personal relationships, love stories sex, marriage, violence and possibly war.


----------



## Midnight (Dec 4, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			no one would believe that
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂😂


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 4, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Dead to me 😢
		
Click to expand...

Just finished it, very good, Linda Cardellini is just absolutely gorgeous, shed more than a few tears.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 5, 2022)

Midnight said:



			Just watching Jeff Wayne's musical version of War of the worlds on Sky Arts.

Really enjoying it 👍🏿👍🏿
		
Click to expand...

Excellent…one of these pieces of music that some of a certain age will know just about every note and word…and so we instantly recognise where Wayne added bits for this show…excellent bits added have to say.

I remember vividly when it was released.  I was studying architecture at the time (1978) and was in the loft/study of my folks house - most probably heading towards doing an ‘all nighter’, and at midnight on the day of release the Radio Clyde presenter - I think it was Richard Park - played the first two sides straight through, and played the 2nd two the next night.  I recall him describing it as ‘epic/ground breaking’…he was right.  I bought it soon after...one of my most played albums.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 5, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Just finished it, very good, Linda Cardellini is just absolutely gorgeous, shed more than a few tears.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah stunning.
Plays plays the part really well.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 7, 2022)

Started Dead To Me after reading about it on here, 3 episodes deep, very good so far.
Love those shows that have 30 odd minute episodes, proper binge tastic.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 7, 2022)

Jo - Amazon. French detective series set in Paris, starring Jean Reno. A bit peculiar really. It is all in English, fine, but the cast, apart from Reno, are English or Irish. The weird bit is they seem to be speaking in soft American accents instead of their normal voices. I thought they were dubbed initially but I don't think they are. Anyway, easy enough 50 minute show


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 7, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Jo - Amazon. French detective series set in Paris, starring Jean Reno. A bit peculiar really. It is all in English, fine, but the cast, apart from Reno, are English or Irish. The weird bit is they seem to be speaking in soft American accents instead of their normal voices. I thought they were dubbed initially but I don't think they are. Anyway, easy enough 50 minute show
		
Click to expand...

Was really disappointed with it, expected a lot more from our Jean


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 7, 2022)

Upright season 2 on SKY. A little bit of a manic first episode, but still a decent watch. Re-watched season 1 last week, which I still enjoyed second time round.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 7, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Was really disappointed with it, expected a lot more from our Jean
		
Click to expand...

I've seen 2, I'll stick with it a little longer, partly because there is nothing else really on. Yes, Jean is a class act, I also expected more.


----------



## Piece (Dec 7, 2022)

Gangs of London series 2 - not bad.

Now moved onto Tokyo Vice


----------



## D-S (Dec 7, 2022)

Piece said:



			Gangs of London series 2 - not bad.

Now moved onto Tokyo Vice
		
Click to expand...

Just watched Tokyo Vice, enjoyed it but can’t give my real opinion without spoilers.


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 7, 2022)

D-S said:



			Just watched Tokyo Vice, enjoyed it but can’t give my real opinion without spoilers.
		
Click to expand...

What channel/ service is this on?


----------



## BrianM (Dec 7, 2022)

Gangs of London 2, absolutely superb 😀


----------



## D-S (Dec 7, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			What channel/ service is this on?
		
Click to expand...

BBC Iplayer - 8 episodes.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 8, 2022)

The Traitors (On BBC and iPlayer)

Not sure I am totally comfortable with the set up given the mental stress it could impose on individuals, but putting that aside it’s definitely a bit of fun and interesting, especially the psychology aspects.  The ‘task’ stuff that builds the prize fun feels secondary, maybe it will be more revealing of character of the ‘players’ as series progresses and so may have greater relevance as the contestants learn better how to ‘play the game’.

And two extra big pluses - Claudia Winkleman does have a devilish way and twinkle in her eye 😘 and the castle and scenery..top Scotland 👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## D-S (Dec 8, 2022)

Looking forward to next week’s finale of White Lotus 2, it‘s going to be a big reveal.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 8, 2022)

D-S said:



			Just watched Tokyo Vice, enjoyed it but can’t give my real opinion without spoilers.
		
Click to expand...

There's going to be a second series 😉


----------



## D-S (Dec 8, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			There's going to be a second series 😉
		
Click to expand...

Every reply I’ve tried is a spoiler, so I’ll just say that I am really looking forward to Season 2.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 8, 2022)

D-S said:



			Looking forward to next week’s finale of White Lotus 2, it‘s going to be a big reveal.
		
Click to expand...

I'm really enjoying this series - more than the first one.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 8, 2022)

Firefly Lane on Netflix,  seems good so far.


----------



## Dando (Dec 8, 2022)

Mrs d is watching Harry and Meghan on Netflix


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 9, 2022)

Watched the last 3 episodes of Mammals tonight. All in all, it was decent, but the ending was a bit of a let down.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 9, 2022)

D-S said:



			Looking forward to next week’s finale of White Lotus 2, it‘s going to be a big reveal.
		
Click to expand...

No spoilers please.
I’ve not started it yet 😊


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 9, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The Traitors (On BBC and iPlayer)

Not sure I am totally comfortable with the set up given the mental stress it could impose on individuals, but putting that aside it’s definitely a bit of fun and interesting, especially the psychology aspects.  The ‘task’ stuff that builds the prize fun feels secondary, maybe it will be more revealing of character of the ‘players’ as series progresses and so may have greater relevance as the contestants learn better how to ‘play the game’.

And two extra big pluses - Claudia Winkleman does have a devilish way and twinkle in her eye 😘 and the castle and scenery..top Scotland 👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿
		
Click to expand...

Just catching up with this on iPlayer.
Jury is out at the moment, but you're right about the scenery...


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 9, 2022)

Jack Ryan season 3 arrives 21 dec - 8 episodes


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 10, 2022)

Black bird.
Brilliant


----------



## Skytot (Dec 10, 2022)

Brassic 
Funniest series I’ve watched since Inbetweeners


----------



## Dando (Dec 10, 2022)

Skytot said:



			Brassic
Funniest series I’ve watched since Inbetweeners
		
Click to expand...

I’ve been meaning to watch this. Might give it a go tomorrow


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 12, 2022)

Half way through season 2 of Dead To Me, it’s starting I get just a touch silly and annoying. We will stick with it though.


----------



## Old Colner (Dec 12, 2022)

Skytot said:



			Brassic
Funniest series I’ve watched since Inbetweeners
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I do agree, the early ones are excellent and certain characters are brilliant, I think it gets a bit tired and repetitive as it goes on and has tried to evolve into something else, I have grown tired of it during the last series and not finished watching the final few episodes.


----------



## Skytot (Dec 12, 2022)

Old Colner said:



			Yes, I do agree, the early ones are excellent and certain characters are brilliant, I think it gets a bit tired and repetitive as it goes on and has tried to evolve into something else, I have grown tired of it during the last series and not finished watching the final few episodes.
		
Click to expand...

That’s a fair assessment.


----------



## full_throttle (Dec 12, 2022)

Nine Perfect Strangers..

It's deep


----------



## D-S (Dec 12, 2022)

Just watched the finale of White Lotus 2. a lot needed to happen and did (can’t say any more due to spoilers).
Its been recommissioned for Season 3, which is good news.


----------



## Skytot (Dec 12, 2022)

Just watched the 1st episode season 1 of White Lotus . Promising


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 13, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Half way through season 2 of Dead To Me, it’s starting I get just a touch silly and annoying. We will stick with it though.
		
Click to expand...

that's what I thought, but stick with it......


----------



## Dando (Dec 13, 2022)

i started watching Snowpiercer yesterday.

The jury is still out


----------



## Piece (Dec 13, 2022)

Dando said:



			i started watching Snowpiercer yesterday.

The jury is still out
		
Click to expand...

Hah, that reminds me that I started watching it a few months ago and not completed it...tells you I'm in the same camp, even after 6 or so episodes.


----------



## Dando (Dec 13, 2022)

Piece said:



			Hah, that reminds me that I started watching it a few months ago and not completed it...tells you I'm in the same camp, even after 6 or so episodes.
		
Click to expand...

i think Jennifer Connelly is my main reason for sticking with it


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 13, 2022)

Dando said:



			i started watching Snowpiercer yesterday.

The jury is still out
		
Click to expand...

I watched the first series, gave up after 2 episodes of S2. My son stuck with it but told me I'd made the right decision . Watch S1 and then stop, would be my recommendation


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 13, 2022)

full_throttle said:



			Nine Perfect Strangers..

It's deep
		
Click to expand...

Read the book, thought it pretty meh…so not bothering with the series.


----------



## Piece (Dec 13, 2022)

D-S said:



			Just watched Tokyo Vice, enjoyed it but can’t give my real opinion without spoilers.
		
Click to expand...

Really enjoyed Tokyo Vice 👍


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 14, 2022)

Just re-watched The English as mrs wedge was away when I watched it first time. Still a great watch.


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 14, 2022)

new series of Strike (Troubled Blood) - 4 parts - on iPlayer. Binged it all last night - very good


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 15, 2022)

A Spy Among Friends.

Based on Ben McIntyre's book about Kim Philby. Am 3 episodes in and really enjoying it. Fantastic cast as well, Guy Pierce as Philby, Damien Lewis as the fellow SIS (MI6) agent who is Philby's oldest friend and Anna Maxwell Martin as the MI5 agent trying to work out what actually happened.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 15, 2022)

The Flatshare on Paramount+. Really enjoying it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 15, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			The Flatshare on Paramount+. Really enjoying it.
		
Click to expand...

We're on ep 3 and still enjoying it .


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 15, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			new series of Strike (Troubled Blood) - 4 parts - on iPlayer. Binged it all last night - very good
		
Click to expand...

Excellent viewing.


----------



## Fromtherough (Dec 16, 2022)

Two Doors Down. Really enjoying it after 5 episodes. Don’t know how I’ve missed it so far.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 16, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Two Doors Down. Really enjoying it after 5 episodes. Don’t know how I’ve missed it so far.
		
Click to expand...

I love it and was so sad to finish the last of the new series this week! Think it was recommended on here - I get most of my viewing recommendations on here and Gogglebox!


----------



## Jason.H (Dec 16, 2022)

My partner asked “can I watch something but you might find it annoying?” To which I replied “not Harry and Meghan”.  She decided to find some comedy instead.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 18, 2022)

The Recruit on Netflix - enjoyable watch , touch of dark humour in it , can certainly see a season 2 happening 

Nice warm up for new Jack Ryan Season which is on 21st


----------



## rulefan (Dec 18, 2022)

Jason.H said:



			My partner asked “can I watch something but you might find it annoying?” To which I replied “not Harry and Meghan”.  She decided to find some comedy instead.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that was comedy.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 19, 2022)

Another bump for Tulsa King


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 19, 2022)

Godfather of Harlem 👍


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 20, 2022)

1923

A good start, although they should have avoided the dodgy accents for Helen mitten and Jerome Flynn. Episode 1 was a good setup.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 21, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			1923

A good start, although they should have avoided the dodgy accents for Helen mitten and Jerome Flynn. Episode 1 was a good setup.
		
Click to expand...

Helen Mitten, that's a fabulous auto correct 😆. That's started my day with a little chuckle.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 21, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Helen Mitten, that's a fabulous auto correct 😆. That's started my day with a little chuckle.
		
Click to expand...

Bloody fat fingers and iphones....... didn't spot that, was late-ish 

But comment still stands, the accents are awful, why oh why did they bother......


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 21, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Bloody fat fingers and iphones....... didn't spot that, was late-ish 

But comment still stands, the accents are awful, why oh why did they bother......
		
Click to expand...

I think I have had this discussion on here before. I'm a big fan of the Sean Connery approach. Use your own voice, everyone accepts it within seconds and you can enjoy the rest of the film. Fake accents are just distracting.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 21, 2022)

The Blacklist.
Someone suggested I should give it a watch, but after the first episode last night I thought it was a bit naff. Does it get any better, 9 series is a lot to go through.

At least Jack is back today 👍


----------



## GB72 (Dec 21, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			The Blacklist.
Someone suggested I should give it a watch, but after the first episode last night I thought it was a bit naff. Does it get any better, 9 series is a lot to go through.

At least Jack is back today 👍
		
Click to expand...

It is decent for a while but has been stringing out the same plot and twists for far too long now. James Spader hamming it up is always fun but I am only still watching now to see how it ends (and it has to end soon) rather than because the quality has been anything other than mediocre. 

Do you know of the new Jack Ryan series is dropping all at one or whether it is coming out weekly. I finish for Xmas tomorrow, wife working until Friday afternoon and so I see a binge watch coming on if it drops all at once.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 21, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			The Blacklist.
Someone suggested I should give it a watch, but after the first episode last night I thought it was a bit naff. Does it get any better, 9 series is a lot to go through.

At least Jack is back today 👍
		
Click to expand...

It's very good for about 4 series and then jumps the shark. Enjoy those early series though, they are a lot of fun. I think I stuck with it until part way through 6, maybe 7. I stayed a series or two too long.

It worked when it stuck to its basic premise. When it started to go outside what it did best, like many US shows, it lost its way. Spader is brilliant throughout though.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 21, 2022)

Vienna Blood on BBC 2. New series, second one on tonight. Lovely escapism, a bit different and makes Vienna look very tempting to visit.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 22, 2022)

Just started the 2nd series of slow horses. Flows much better than the 1st. 
Also a Jack Reacher series, not one with a 4 foot 2 dwarf playing the role. I did wonder why the current Mrs 148 wanted to watch it, but after the first few episodes and the lead has  his shirt of multiple times it all became clear🤣


----------



## rulefan (Dec 22, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Vienna Blood on BBC 2. New series, second one on tonight. Lovely escapism, a bit different and *makes Vienna look very tempting to visit*.
		
Click to expand...

It is but best in warm weather


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 22, 2022)

Jack Ryan 

Excellent, as good as the first two 

Shame will have to wait so long for the next one 

Onto Yellowstone now


----------



## TerryA (Dec 22, 2022)

Just watched the 1st episode of the new series of Emily in Paris - seems to have run its course!


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 23, 2022)

The White Lotis series 1 and 2 very risqué, funny and enjoyable.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 23, 2022)

Started watching Boba Fet the other night, really enjoying it but then it turned into The Mandalorian and now my brain is frazzled 🤯


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 23, 2022)

Nobody else been watching the traitors??


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 23, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Nobody else been watching the traitors??
		
Click to expand...

I have. Great tv.
I can’t believe that they all seem to forget that the traitors don’t choose to be a traitor. The faithfuls keep saying “it can’t be him/her as they are too nice to be a traitor”


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 23, 2022)

Ross61 said:



			I have. Great tv.
I can’t believe that they all seem to forget that the traitors don’t choose to be a traitor. The faithfuls keep saying “it can’t be him/her as they are too nice to be a traitor”
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was great.
I don't normally watch this type of programme, I don't watch I'm A Celebrity, Big Brother or Love Island, that type of thing. Can't stand them.
But this was a bit different, and had the perfect host in Claudia Winkleman. Can't wait until the next series, just hope the contestants don't end up being wannabe TV stars like they seem to have done on the Apprentice and Big Brother.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 23, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Nobody else been watching the traitors??
		
Click to expand...

Loved it


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 24, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			I thought it was great.
I don't normally watch this type of programme, I don't watch I'm A Celebrity, Big Brother or Love Island, that type of thing. Can't stand them.
But this was a bit different, and had the perfect host in Claudia Winkleman. Can't wait until the next series, just hope the contestants don't end up being wannabe TV stars like they seem to have done on the Apprentice and Big Brother.
		
Click to expand...

I’m the same, I don’t watch reality TV either. I watched the 1st series of Big brother which was great, but the following series got worse and worse.
 I’m sure a celebrity version will be considered for z list celebs from love island, made in Chelsea etc to get paid to appear. 😒


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 24, 2022)

The West Wing is on in the background.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 26, 2022)

Detectorists special on BBC right now 😇🎉🥳🎄


----------



## IanM (Dec 26, 2022)

Mum in law (84) here for the week, so have been good and watched some of her stuff with her.

Gardeners World, Death in Paradise, Weakest Link.



Oh crikey. Oh crikey!


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 26, 2022)

IanM said:



			Mum in law (84) here for the week, so have been good and watched some of her stuff with her.

Gardeners World, Death in Paradise, Weakest Link.



Oh crikey. Oh crikey!
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂😂👍


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 27, 2022)

IanM said:



			Mum in law (84) here for the week, so have been good and watched some of her stuff with her.

Gardeners World, Death in Paradise, Weakest Link.



Oh crikey. Oh crikey!
		
Click to expand...

No Bargain Hunt? 😆

If she ever suggests the Mallorca Files, I think that's it, then run, run quickly 😱


----------



## banjofred (Dec 27, 2022)

Just watched the 2nd episode of Yellowstone. I think I like it, but fairly depressing so far. I don't do depressing. If I feel worse after I watch a show......it usually gets the axe. I needed something new while doing 30+ minutes on the machines at the gym. We will see if I get hooked on Yellowstone or not....


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 27, 2022)

banjofred said:



			Just watched the 2nd episode of Yellowstone. I think I like it, but fairly depressing so far. I don't do depressing. If I feel worse after I watch a show......it usually gets the axe. I needed something new while doing 30+ minutes on the machines at the gym. We will see if I get hooked on Yellowstone or not....
		
Click to expand...

stick with it


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 27, 2022)

My wife is hooked on Emily in Paris.


----------



## Dando (Dec 27, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Another bump for Tulsa King 

Click to expand...

It’s a slow burner but certainly got potential


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 27, 2022)

Saw a clip of the detectorists on BBC breakfast the other day. Didn’t realise I had binge watched the first series and am half way through T the second. Loved it up to yet am only about seven years behind.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 27, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Saw a clip of the detectorists on BBC breakfast the other day. Didn’t realise I had binge watched the first series and am half way through T the second. Loved it up to yet am only about seven years behind.
		
Click to expand...

So jealous!


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 27, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			So jealous!
		
Click to expand...

Some of the one liners have fair tickled me. 😁


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 28, 2022)

We watched The Detectorists last night.  My Mrs hasn’t watched any of it before, she wasn’t interested, maybe she had watched S1E1 and didn’t get it - but watched last night ‘for me’.  And she loved it…really got involved and felt for Lance at times.  Lovely, lovely wee comedy with that love of nature and the countryside, and the little hint from time to time of the distant past knocking on their doors as they sensed something…


----------



## banjofred (Dec 28, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			stick with it
		
Click to expand...

Through episode 4 now.....I'm trying, but....   Feel like I'm watching something like The Borgias or something. Backstabbing, killing, more backstabbing.....I assume it stays depressing the whole way? I never did get into shows like The Sopranos, Breaking Bad etc

I do like the scenery though....days drive from where I grew up, and very similar to where I went to Uni.


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 28, 2022)

banjofred said:



			Through episode 4 now.....I'm trying, but....   Feel like I'm watching something like The Borgias or something. Backstabbing, killing, more backstabbing.....I assume it stays depressing the whole way? I never did get into shows like The Sopranos, Breaking Bad etc

I do like the scenery though....days drive from where I grew up, and very similar to where I went to Uni.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe not for you then. I don't agree that it is depressing but certainly backstabbing and killing!!


----------



## Tongo (Dec 28, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We watched The Detectorists last night.  My Mrs hasn’t watched any of it before, she wasn’t interested, maybe she had watched S1E1 and didn’t get it - but watched last night ‘for me’.  And she loved it…really got involved and felt for Lance at times.  Lovely, lovely wee comedy with that love of nature and the countryside, and the little hint from time to time of the distant past knocking on their doors as they sensed something…
		
Click to expand...

We watched it when it came on Drama recently and have the Xmas special to watch. Really enjoyed the three series, it sort of draws you in. Love the melancholy nature of the theme music too.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 28, 2022)

We've been watching Stanley Tucci's Searching for Italy on iplayer which was very good. Interesting series on the various regions of Italy and the cuisine. My only criticism is that it tends to drift toward Michelin Starred restaurants in the later episodes rather than the early focus which seemed to be on ordinary, run of the mill episodes. 

The series does highlight how other countries have taken Italian recipes and changed them, normally making them worse! And also that quality ingredients is often the difference between dishes made in Italy and equivalents over here.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 28, 2022)

We've also been watching A Spy Among Friends on ITVX, the story of Kim Philby, the Cambridge 5 etc. Really interesting series based on the Ben Macintyre book, so one imagines there's a good dose of embellishment / fiction regarding certain matters.


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 28, 2022)

Tongo said:



			We've also been watching A Spy Among Friends on ITVX, the story of Kim Philby, the Cambridge 5 etc. Really interesting series based on the Ben Macintyre book, so one imagines there's a good dose of embellishment / fiction regarding certain matters.
		
Click to expand...

Really enjoyed this.

The Anna Maxwell Martin character is made up, but everything else seems to be pretty accurate - I did a bit of reading up after finishing the series the other day.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 28, 2022)

Tongo said:



			We've been watching Stanley Tucci's Searching for Italy on iplayer which was very good. Interesting series on the various regions of Italy and the cuisine. My only criticism is that it tends to drift toward Michelin Starred restaurants in the later episodes rather than the early focus which seemed to be on ordinary, run of the mill episodes.

The series does highlight how other countries have taken Italian recipes and changed them, normally making them worse! And also that quality ingredients is often the difference between dishes made in Italy and equivalents over here.
		
Click to expand...

I have watched a few of them, he ends up in a town north of Amalfi. There’s a cafe there that does lemon cakes. It is on my bucket list of things to do. There’s another family reason for going to the town, but that’s another long story.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 29, 2022)

Mayflies on iPlayer. Devastating.


----------



## D-S (Dec 29, 2022)

Julia on Sky Atlantic, excellent evocation of 60's America. If you like "The Marvellous Mrs Maisel", you should like this. A tue story that I didn't know. Surprisingly starring Sarah Lancashire in a great cast.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 29, 2022)

rulefan said:



			Mayflies on iPlayer. Devastating.
		
Click to expand...

As in good? Planning both episodes tonight.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 29, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			As in good? Planning both episodes tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 30, 2022)

rulefan said:



			Mayflies on iPlayer. Devastating.
		
Click to expand...

Such a tough watch. Brilliant acting. Watched most of the 2nd episode with a lump in my throat, holding back tears.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 30, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Such a tough watch. Brilliant acting. Watched most of the 2nd episode with a lump in my throat, holding back tears.
		
Click to expand...

My wife was crying.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 1, 2023)

SiL put on That's my Jam last night, Google it. I can't begin to explain how awful it was. Clearly American in style, with American singers last night, didn't know them apart from Donny Osmond, fake excitement about nothing. Terrible, terrible, terrible 😱


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 1, 2023)

Lord Tyrion said:



			SiL put on That's my Jam last night, Google it. I can't begin to explain how awful it was. Clearly American in style, with American singers last night, didn't know them apart from Donny Osmond, fake excitement about nothing. Terrible, terrible, terrible 😱
		
Click to expand...

Watched 5 minutes of the first episode - shocking TV all round. Presenter, "guests", format...grim. Clearly rehearsed and rather contrived too.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 1, 2023)

AmandaJR said:



			Watched 5 minutes of the first episode - shocking TV all round. Presenter, "guests", format...grim. Clearly rehearsed and rather contrived too.
		
Click to expand...

We pressured a turn over at about the same time. I couldn't take any more. Grim is a great description.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 1, 2023)

The making of Doc Martin.
Lovely


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 2, 2023)

Marvin Gaye live at Montreux 1980, wow what a set of pipes 😮


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 2, 2023)

Beezerk said:



			Marvin Gaye live at Montreux 1980, wow what a set of pipes 😮
		
Click to expand...

Came to a sad end


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 2, 2023)

AmandaJR said:



			Such a tough watch. Brilliant acting. Watched most of the 2nd episode with a lump in my throat, holding back tears.
		
Click to expand...

We watched both episodes of Mayflies last night. We had to watch without reflecting too much on our own family recent and ongoing events and circumstances as there were a good few parallels.  Seeing Arran across the Clyde was poignant as my sister lived there until she passed away very suddenly back at end of October.  Tears were close on a few occasions…or was it just a speck of dust in my eye.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 2, 2023)

Tried the Bokenwood Mysteries, first episode but the acting was pretty awful for most. Have deleted the 5 series link off the Sky box. 

Moved on to the Dalgleish Mysteries. Episode 1 oddly missing from the recordings and not available online so went with episode 2 as they are stand alone stories (I think). It was OK, quite enjoyed it and will give next ep a try


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 2, 2023)

need_my_wedge said:



			Tried the Bokenwood Mysteries, first episode but the acting was pretty awful for most. Have deleted the 5 series link off the Sky box. 

Moved on to the Dalgleish Mysteries. Episode 1 oddly missing from the recordings and not available online so went with episode 2 as they are stand alone stories (I think). It was OK, quite enjoyed it and will give next ep a try
		
Click to expand...

There were 3 episodes in the series, Dalgleish. Might sound odd but see if there is ep2, 3 and 4. I have a feeling that we also couldn't find 1 but worked out that 1 was actually 2 😄.

Yes, they are all standalone so it's not an issue really. There is one small connection in 2 episodes but not enough to matter. I enjoyed them. Back to basics murder mystery, old school.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 2, 2023)

need_my_wedge said:



			Moved on to the Dalgleish Mysteries. Episode 1 oddly missing from the recordings and not available online so went with episode 2 as they are stand alone stories (I think). It was OK, quite enjoyed it and will give next ep a try
		
Click to expand...

Try.

https://www.channel5.com/show/the-dalgliesh-mysteries/season-1/episode-1


----------



## Piece (Jan 2, 2023)

Six.

Hardish core SEAL series on Prime. Pretty decent, not too far removed from Homeland.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 2, 2023)

Finished Dead To Me earlier, was ok, quite frustrating at times but decent.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jan 3, 2023)

Boys on Amazon Prime. A sort of anti-super hero show. Some of the dialogue is brilliant. Decent stories too. Binged two of the three series over the last couple of nights. Starting the third tonight.

Happy Valley. Good first episode of the new series. Only issue is the considerable gap since the last series means I’m struggling to remember bits and pieces. Sure it will all slot into place again.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 3, 2023)

Fromtherough said:



			Boys on Amazon Prime. A sort of anti-super hero show. Some of the dialogue is brilliant. Decent stories too. Binged two of the three series over the last couple of nights. Starting the third tonight.

Happy Valley. Good first episode of the new series. Only issue is the considerable gap since the last series means I’m struggling to remember bits and pieces. Sure it will all slot into place again.
		
Click to expand...

Even by previous standards, the opening episode of series 3 of The Boys ups the game


----------



## Fromtherough (Jan 3, 2023)

GB72 said:



			Even by previous standards, the opening episode of series 3 of The Boys ups the game
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to it. I’d not heard of it and stumbled across it thinking it would be the usual formulaic super-hero shiz. However, it’s top notch.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 3, 2023)

Just finished watching the detectorists. Fantastic from start to the end.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 4, 2023)

Beezerk said:



			Finished Dead To Me earlier, was ok, quite frustrating at times but decent.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah S3 wasn’t as good as 1&2.
Judy tho 😍


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 4, 2023)

Happy Valley.
Riveting stuff.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 4, 2023)

Smiffy said:



			Happy Valley.
Riveting stuff.


Click to expand...


Bingeing on Series 1 & now 2 first as we hadn't realised we'd missed them.
Was there a 'one off' some while a go? I'm sure I remember Tommy and the Todmorden (?)back streets scenes.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jan 4, 2023)

rulefan said:




Binging on Series 1 & now 2 first as we hadn't realised we'd missed them.
Was the a 'one off' some while a go? I'm sure I remember Tommy and the back streets scenes.
		
Click to expand...

Just started season 1 last night! 3 episodes in and me and the wife are hooked!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 4, 2023)

Same with Happy Valley. Started 1st series and already almost through it. When telly gets me emotional I know it's good and that evil git has me frothing at the mouth for justice!


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 4, 2023)

Finally saw the Christmas Detectorists last night… it didn’t miss a beat, it was just the same as the original series and it was just what I wanted. 🙂

Started on the 3rd series of Dark Materials too and that’s going well.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 5, 2023)

rulefan said:




Bingeing on Series 1 & now 2 first as we hadn't realised we'd missed them.
Was there a 'one off' some while a go? I'm sure I remember Tommy and the Todmorden (?)back streets scenes.
		
Click to expand...

I'd heard how good it was, but had only briefly watched it in the past. Didn't really get involved so didn't know what it was all about.
With series three just starting, I watched the first episode and then binged the other two series on iPlayer. Am now hooked.
Stupidly my binging saw me watching series two before series one, but I put two and two together. Should have been a detective me...
Sarah Lancashire is a superb actress.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 5, 2023)

The Witcher - Blood Origin. Just not very good really. Lenny Henry's limitations as an actor are really exposed here as well. He is supposed to be a powerful individual but it doesn't come across and that weakens the evil element.

If you like the normal Witcher, don't bother with this.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 5, 2023)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Witcher - Blood Origin. Just not very good really. Lenny Henry's limitations as an actor are really exposed here as well. He is supposed to be a powerful individual but it doesn't come across and that weakens the evil element.

If you like the normal Witcher, don't bother with this.
		
Click to expand...

My wife loves the Witcher, so wanted to watch this, I gave up after the first, she managed two.. poor would be the kindest thing I could say about it.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 5, 2023)

Stonehouse. Very enjoyable. Amazing true story.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 5, 2023)

latest binge is Banshee - half way through series 1 and loving it


----------



## MACM85 (Jan 5, 2023)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Witcher - Blood Origin. Just not very good really. Lenny Henry's limitations as an actor are really exposed here as well. He is supposed to be a powerful individual but it doesn't come across and that weakens the evil element.

If you like the normal Witcher, don't bother with this.
		
Click to expand...

I watched this yesterday and I thought the same. Lenny Henry just doesn't give you the vibes of all powerful and evil. Could have been a much better plot/story


----------



## Dando (Jan 6, 2023)

since Xmas i have watched;

Treason - very good
Designated Survivor - good but he's the unluckiest President ever


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 6, 2023)

MACM85 said:



			I watched this yesterday and I thought the same. Lenny Henry just doesn't give you the vibes of all powerful and evil. Could have been a much better plot/story
		
Click to expand...

I kept expecting him to come out with Gwapple me gwape nuts, or break into song theopolis p wildebeest style.


----------



## D-S (Jan 6, 2023)

I enjoyed Stonehouse and thought it was a good idea to show the documentary about the case afterward to fill in any gaps and see the real footage. Interesting to see which things they omitted, the alleged domestic abuse for example. 
A story that deserved both the drama and the documentary.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 6, 2023)

PNWokingham said:



			latest binge is Banshee - half way through series 1 and loving it
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant series 🙌


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Jan 6, 2023)

ITV3 showing Morse from the beginning, never watched an episode before, and we're onto episode 4 now I think. 

Have to say, and yes I realise these things date, but it's pretty dire.


----------



## Dando (Sunday at 5:59 AM)

Started watching The Rig last night.

2 episodes in and it’s a bit weird but think we’ll stick with it


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sunday at 7:13 AM)

Slow Horses on Apple TV (got 6 months free subscription for buying a coffee machine).

Really enjoyed season 1….. eventually. Actually started it before Christmas, first episode decent, but fell asleep, seems I slept through the whole of episode 2😳🥱😴. Tried again Friday, watched ep2 again and binged through 3-5 as well. Finished last night, looking forward to season 2 tonight.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sunday at 7:49 AM)

need_my_wedge said:



			Slow Horses on Apple TV (got 6 months free subscription for buying a coffee machine).

Really enjoyed season 1….. eventually. Actually started it before Christmas, first episode decent, but fell asleep, seems I slept through the whole of episode 2😳🥱😴. Tried again Friday, watched ep2 again and binged through 3-5 as well. Finished last night, looking forward to season 2 tonight.
		
Click to expand...

S2 is better 👍


----------



## D-S (Sunday at 9:10 AM)

spongebob59 said:



			S2 is better 👍
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, looking forward to 3&4 which I believe have been filmed already.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sunday at 9:50 AM)

Binge watched the boys over the last few weeks, really enjoyed it 👍


----------



## pauljames87 (Sunday at 9:52 AM)

Kaleidoscope

Heist series on Netflix.. so clever .. you watch it in diff order ...8 episode and doesn't matter which order you watch in , each has a clue to the ending 

We have watched violet and blue episode thus far


----------



## chellie (Sunday at 10:48 AM)

pauljames87 said:



			Kaleidoscope

Heist series on Netflix.. so clever .. you watch it in diff order ...8 episode and doesn't matter which order you watch in , each has a clue to the ending

We have watched violet and blue episode thus far
		
Click to expand...

Make sure you watch White last.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sunday at 10:49 AM)

chellie said:



			Make sure you watch White last.
		
Click to expand...

I think it auto makes sure of that


----------



## Fromtherough (Sunday at 11:12 AM)

spongebob59 said:



			Binge watched the boys over the last few weeks, really enjoyed it 👍
		
Click to expand...

 I’ve just completed the third series. Excellent show.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sunday at 10:59 PM)

Just started a 2021 disaster  fantasy series called La Brea, looks good so far, fingers crossed.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Monday at 6:51 AM)

Mystery Road Origins. 

Watched all 3 seasons of Mystery Road last year and enjoyed it. About an Aborigine detective in the outback. This new series is a flashback to when he is young and first becomes a detective. 2 episodes in and good so far.


----------



## rulefan (Monday at 7:34 AM)

Traitors - so far so good


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Monday at 7:47 AM)

I feel dirty. I've started watching Amanda and Alan in Sicily. I like Alan Carr, the scenery in Sicily looks gorgeous. But Amanda Holden 😱😱. It's a good watch but I need to scrub afterwards.


----------



## rudebhoy (Monday at 11:38 AM)

Not a series as such, but watched 2022 : A Year from Space last night.

Satellite pictures of last years big events ranging from the Ukraine war to the wildfires last summer to Glastonbury.

It was visually stunning, should be on All4 if anyone wants to take a look.


----------



## spongebob59 (Monday at 12:34 PM)

Finished White Lotus S2 last night.

Great watch, beautifully filmed.

Need something else to watch now as I also watched the last Tulsa episode ( which was a!so excellent).


----------



## GB72 (Monday at 12:35 PM)

Looking forward to watching The Last of Us when it starts next Monday.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Monday at 4:28 PM)

Banchory Buddha said:



			ITV3 showing Morse from the beginning, never watched an episode before, and we're onto episode 4 now I think.

Have to say, and yes I realise these things date, but it's pretty dire.
		
Click to expand...

The episodes get better as Thaw and Whately get used to their characters. I've been a big fan of Morse, Lewis and Endeavour. When I've watched those early Morse episodes as repeats, they seem a bit odd, because Thaw and Whately don't seem to have settled in to what they want their characters to be.
Always interesting to see some very young actors with small roles who went on to greater things, eg Liz Hurley playing a schoolgirl.


----------



## D-S (Monday at 10:05 PM)

The Madoff documentary on Netflix. Simple fraud on an unbelievable scale, perpetrated under the noses of the regulators. Fascinating.


----------



## GG26 (Monday at 10:34 PM)

Just finished watching the last series of His Dark Materials which has recently been released on iPlayer.  So long since I read the books, so I can’t comment on how close to the books the series is, but I did enjoy it.


----------



## Beezerk (Monday at 10:42 PM)

I was looking for a new series to watch and a few websites had The Bear (on Disney+) highly rated. 
Crikey what a show, absolutely superb stuff. Done half the series in one go 😮
I can't recommend it enough 👍


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Monday at 10:59 PM)

_The Great Pottery Throw Down_ is back…hurrah…over the series that I’ve watched I‘ve turned just a wee bit potty about this lovely TV.


----------



## Billysboots (Monday at 10:59 PM)

D-S said:



			I enjoyed Stonehouse and thought it was a good idea to show the documentary about the case afterward to fill in any gaps and see the real footage. Interesting to see which things they omitted, the alleged domestic abuse for example. 
A story that deserved both the drama and the documentary.
		
Click to expand...

Just watched it and thoroughly enjoyed it, not least because I have actually given evidence in the very courtroom they used for the trial scenes!


----------



## TerryA (Tuesday at 7:56 AM)

Just watched the first episode of Tulsa King. Not sure whether to persevere - any thoughts?


----------



## Dando (Tuesday at 8:11 AM)

TerryA said:



			Just watched the first episode of Tulsa King. Not sure whether to persevere - any thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

I watched it over Xmas and thought it was pretty decent


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Tuesday at 8:19 AM)

Voyager EMH said:



			The episodes get better as Thaw and Whately get used to their characters. I've been a big fan of Morse, Lewis and Endeavour. When I've watched those early Morse episodes as repeats, they seem a bit odd, because Thaw and Whately don't seem to have settled in to what they want their characters to be.
Always interesting to see some very young actors with small roles who went on to greater things, eg Liz Hurley playing a schoolgirl.
		
Click to expand...

I'm keeping at it, Thaw especially is odd, he's this semi-aggressive boorish character which is not what I thought Morse was meant to be, I'll see how it changes as we go.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Tuesday at 8:23 AM)

*The Rig* on Amazon Prime

Oh dear lord, this is absolutely appalling. 

Dreadful ridiculous storyline
Awful effects
Set on an oil rig with zero Aberdonians on it (I've never been on the rigs, but folks also saying the set is laughable)
Only three Scots on the entire show (see above) 
Iain Glenn with the worst Scottish accent you'll ever hear and he's from Edinburgh. It's like an American trying to be Scottish
The Canadian lead lassie is as wooden as my desk

Avoid. Maybe 2/10 if yer lucky


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Tuesday at 9:14 AM)

Banchory Buddha said:



*The Rig* on Amazon Prime

Oh dear lord, this is absolutely appalling.

Dreadful ridiculous storyline
Awful effects
Set on an oil rig with zero Aberdonians on it (I've never been on the rigs, but folks also saying the set is laughable)
Only three Scots on the entire show (see above)
Iain Glenn with the worst Scottish accent you'll ever hear and he's from Edinburgh. It's like an American trying to be Scottish
The Canadian lead lassie is as wooden as my desk

Avoid. Maybe 2/10 if yer lucky
		
Click to expand...

My brother is a civil and regularly works on the rigs - and lives in Aberdeen, must ask him what he thinks of it…😀


----------



## Fade and Die (Tuesday at 11:49 AM)

Banchory Buddha said:



*The Rig* on Amazon Prime

Oh dear lord, this is absolutely appalling. 

Dreadful ridiculous storyline
Awful effects
Set on an oil rig with zero Aberdonians on it (I've never been on the rigs, but folks also saying the set is laughable)
Only three Scots on the entire show (see above) 
Iain Glenn with the worst Scottish accent you'll ever hear and he's from Edinburgh. It's like an American trying to be Scottish
The Canadian lead lassie is as wooden as my desk

Avoid. Maybe 2/10 if yer lucky
		
Click to expand...


Not just me then? Watched the first episode, won’t bother with the rest. Utter tosh.


----------



## spongebob59 (Tuesday at 12:36 PM)

Fade and Die said:



			Not just me then? Watched the first episode, won’t bother with the rest. Utter tosh.
		
Click to expand...

Was on my watch list


----------



## Beezerk (Tuesday at 1:37 PM)

GB72 said:



			Looking forward to watching The Last of Us when it starts next Monday.
		
Click to expand...

Can’t wait for this, the two games are right up there in my top all time 5 list, got high hopes for the tv series 🤞🏻


----------



## GB72 (Tuesday at 2:14 PM)

Beezerk said:



			Can’t wait for this, the two games are right up there in my top all time 5 list, got high hopes for the tv series 🤞🏻
		
Click to expand...

Never played the sequel as I was on an Xbox for most of the last generation. Now I have a PS5 I really must give it a go (though part of me wonders whether it will come to playstation plus soon to help promote the series)


----------



## Rooter (Tuesday at 2:32 PM)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I feel dirty. I've started watching Amanda and Alan in Sicily. I like Alan Carr, the scenery in Sicily looks gorgeous. But Amanda Holden 😱😱. It's a good watch but I need to scrub afterwards.
		
Click to expand...

Urgh, we used to listen to Heart in the kitchen in the morning, pretty harmless pop with light news. etc. No more!! She is in my top 5 hated list.


----------



## BrianM (Tuesday at 2:53 PM)

Just watched the first 2 episodes off The Rig, just to be clear this is nothing like offshore 🤣🤣🤣
Not sure what to make off it to be honest, it’s supposed to be a super natural thriller so I might see it out 😬


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Tuesday at 3:03 PM)

Rooter said:



			Urgh, we used to listen to Heart in the kitchen in the morning, pretty harmless pop with light news. etc. No more!! She is in my top 5 hated list.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. I think she is utterly lacking in talent, I avoid any program she is on. This was recommended to me though, even by someone who knows how I feel about her. I blank her out in this, I'm effectively watching Alan Carr in Sicily . It really does make Sicily look lovely and in cold, wet and dark January I need a bit of sunny cheer.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Tuesday at 3:26 PM)

BrianM said:



			Just watched the first 2 episodes off The Rig, just to be clear this is nothing like offshore 🤣🤣🤣
Not sure what to make off it to be honest, it’s supposed to be a super natural thriller so I might see it out 😬
		
Click to expand...




Banchory Buddha said:



*The Rig* on Amazon Prime

Oh dear lord, this is absolutely appalling.

Dreadful ridiculous storyline
Awful effects
Set on an oil rig with zero Aberdonians on it (I've never been on the rigs, but folks also saying the set is laughable)
Only three Scots on the entire show (see above)
Iain Glenn with the worst Scottish accent you'll ever hear and he's from Edinburgh. It's like an American trying to be Scottish
The Canadian lead lassie is as wooden as my desk

Avoid. Maybe 2/10 if yer lucky
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Tuesday at 10:44 PM)

Smiffy said:



			I thought it was great.
I don't normally watch this type of programme, I don't watch I'm A Celebrity, Big Brother or Love Island, that type of thing. Can't stand them.
But this was a bit different, and had the perfect host in Claudia Winkleman. Can't wait until the next series, just hope the contestants don't end up being wannabe TV stars like they seem to have done on the Apprentice and Big Brother.
		
Click to expand...

Just finished binge watching _The Traitors_.  A clever idea that I think worked extremely well, though the bunch of very ordinary contestants (a joy in itself) often and continually drew very wrong conclusions from what was happening.  But as this was the first group of contestants they didn‘t have any idea of how it worked and what can go on without them knowing.

Now that all who have watched know what can be done the next lot will be a lot wiser and perhaps work out tactics.  It was at times a frustrating, and at other times an extremely tense and quite uncomfortable watch (the round table especially…).  The final episode was actually (and I can’t believe I’m going to say this) absolutely cracking, just brilliant TV…awesome reality TV for goodness sake.😳

Have to say I really enjoyed it - and Claudia Winkleman was indeed the perfect host with her mix of seriousness, fun, and engagement with the contestants, all delivered with a knowing twinkle in her eyes.😍


----------



## Beezerk (Tuesday at 10:45 PM)

Finished off The Bear tonight, utterly outstanding TV.


----------



## williamalex1 (Wednesday at 12:59 AM)

williamalex1 said:



			Just started a 2021 disaster  fantasy series called La Brea, looks good so far, fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...

Update, now on Ep 7, still enjoyable,  quite similar to Lost, hopefully with a better ending


----------



## Tongo (Wednesday at 8:34 AM)

Re-watching the 4 series of Unforgotten on ITVX. Such a brilliantly written program and, even though I can remember the outcome in each series, really enjoying the plots.


----------



## Dando (Wednesday at 9:10 AM)

just started watching "Mayfair Witches" 

to be honest i dont really care if it's any good as it stars Alexandra Daddario


----------



## Orikoru (Wednesday at 10:13 AM)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just finished binge watching _The Traitors_.  A clever idea that I think worked extremely well, though the bunch of very ordinary contestants (a joy in itself) often and continually drew very wrong conclusions from what was happening.  But as this was the first group of contestants they didn‘t have any idea of how it worked and what can go on without them knowing.

Now that all who have watched know what can be done the next lot will be a lot wiser and perhaps work out tactics.  It was at times a frustrating, and at other times an extremely tense and quite uncomfortable watch (the round table especially…).  The final episode was actually (and I can’t believe I’m going to say this) absolutely cracking, just brilliant TV…awesome reality TV for goodness sake.😳

Have to say I really enjoyed it - and Claudia Winkleman was indeed the perfect host with her mix of seriousness, fun, and engagement with the contestants, all delivered with a knowing twinkle in her eyes.😍
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Piece (Wednesday at 12:04 PM)

GB72 said:



			Looking forward to watching The Last of Us when it starts next Monday.
		
Click to expand...

I have the PS4 game...just never played it.


----------



## Piece (Wednesday at 12:06 PM)

Banchory Buddha said:



*The Rig* on Amazon Prime

Oh dear lord, this is absolutely appalling.

Dreadful ridiculous storyline
Awful effects
Set on an oil rig with zero Aberdonians on it (I've never been on the rigs, but folks also saying the set is laughable)
Only three Scots on the entire show (see above)
Iain Glenn with the worst Scottish accent you'll ever hear and he's from Edinburgh. It's like an American trying to be Scottish
The Canadian lead lassie is as wooden as my desk

Avoid. Maybe 2/10 if yer lucky
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm. Thought that would be the case looking at the trailer

Deepwater Horizon, the film, on the other hand...


----------



## Piece (Wednesday at 12:11 PM)

Finished the two series of the excellent Six. Turns out it was canned , so no series 3. 

May move on to Jack Ryan 2

New series of Vikings Valhalla coming soon 

May or may not look at The Rig. 

Caught up with the Xmas special of the Detectorists 

Started New Amsterdam. Jury is out at the moment.


----------



## Beezerk (Wednesday at 12:25 PM)

Piece said:



			I have the PS4 game...just never played it.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, you’re in for an absolute treat 😮


----------



## Piece (Wednesday at 12:28 PM)

Beezerk said:



			Wow, you’re in for an absolute treat 😮
		
Click to expand...

If I can ever put down GT7!!


----------



## Beezerk (Wednesday at 12:35 PM)

Piece said:



			If I can ever put down GT7!! 

Click to expand...

Ha ha, I only lasted a month with GT7.
I’m dying to play the LOU1 PS5 remaster, I’ve heard it’s even better than the original but it needs to come down in price first.
Anyway back to tv 🤣


----------



## need_my_wedge (Wednesday at 12:36 PM)

spongebob59 said:



			S2 is better 👍
		
Click to expand...


Indeed it is. Has very good pedigree, noticed that Graham Yost is one of the producers, he is responsible for the ever brilliant Justified.


----------



## GB72 (Wednesday at 12:41 PM)

Beezerk said:



			Ha ha, I only lasted a month with GT7.
I’m dying to play the LOU1 PS5 remaster, I’ve heard it’s even better than the original but it needs to come down in price first.
Anyway back to tv 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I am hoping that it will be on PS Plus soon or at least Part 2 may be to help promote the series.


----------



## Beezerk (Wednesday at 12:48 PM)

GB72 said:



			I am hoping that it will be on PS Plus soon or at least Part 2 may be to help promote the series.
		
Click to expand...

It’s still £50 in the shops so I can’t see it, Part 2 maybe 🤞🏻


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Wednesday at 1:01 PM)

Piece said:



			Hmmm. Thought that would be the case looking at the trailer

*Deepwater Horizon*, the film, on the other hand...

Click to expand...

Agreed, I watched it one night when I couldn't find anything else, "how can they make a film about an oil rig?" thought I, bloody superb film


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Wednesday at 1:13 PM)

Orikoru said:



View attachment 45918

Click to expand...

Addressed only really to those who watched the series.  Thinking on _The Traitors _and how the faithful might have a better chance of identifying the traitors.

Perhaps if the money available for each task was split, with the faithful getting all they won in the task and the traitors getting all that was left. In this way the traitors would try and undermine the efforts of the faithful to build up their _own_ pot of money, using their own devious efforts plus coercing others into mucking things up for the faithful, but they’d have to be very careful lest rumbled.

The last traitor to be identified and thrown out before the end would take the traitors pot…unless a traitor won and took the lot.  The role of a traitor is pretty darned difficult, being one of 100% deceit and lying, and so the last traitor standing deserves some reward.


----------



## BrianM (Wednesday at 1:19 PM)

Piece said:



			Hmmm. Thought that would be the case looking at the trailer

Deepwater Horizon, the film, on the other hand...

Click to expand...

As good as it’s going to get although not very accurate on the work front.
I actually worked for Transocean for 13 years and was offshore when it happened.
A very sad day for the offshore industry although improvements have been made since.


----------



## AmandaJR (Wednesday at 2:11 PM)

Piece said:



			Finished the two series of the excellent Six. Turns out it was canned , so no series 3. 

May move on to Jack Ryan 2

New series of Vikings Valhalla coming soon 

May or may not look at The Rig. 

Caught up with the Xmas special of the Detectorists 

Started New Amsterdam. Jury is out at the moment. 

Click to expand...

I'd say stick with New Amsterdam. I dipped in and out for some time but just started Series 4. I think it improves. If I remember rightly what bugged me at first was the background thump thump thump thing they regularly did. That has diminished and, as often the case, the characters have developed.


----------



## Beezerk (Wednesday at 10:22 PM)

Started Severance tonight, very intriguing 🤔


----------



## need_my_wedge (Yesterday at 7:11 AM)

need_my_wedge said:



			Indeed it is. Has very good pedigree, noticed that Graham Yost is one of the producers, he is responsible for the ever brilliant Justified.
		
Click to expand...

Binged the last 4 episodes of season 2 late last night.

Slow Horses, very, very good.


----------



## Piece (Yesterday at 9:29 AM)

AmandaJR said:



			I'd say stick with New Amsterdam. I dipped in and out for some time but just started Series 4. I think it improves. If I remember rightly what bugged me at first was the background thump thump thump thing they regularly did. That has diminished and, as often the case, the characters have developed.
		
Click to expand...

Currently it's trying a bit hard to be bits of ER, Chicago Hope, Grey Anatomy in one.


----------



## AmandaJR (Yesterday at 9:52 AM)

Piece said:



			Currently it's trying a bit hard to be bits of ER, Chicago Hope, Grey Anatomy in one.
		
Click to expand...

True and falls short of all of those, apart from Chicago Hope imo. I've downloaded the first series of ER to start again from the beginning. Grey's is my favourite series of all time I think...maybe joint with ER!

I watched the first of the new 24 Hours in A&E last night. Woman with foot literally hanging off...weirdly fascinating. 90 year old in end of life - so sad. Can't imagine how they do that job and deal with so many different patients and situations.


----------



## rudebhoy (Yesterday at 7:58 PM)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just finished binge watching _The Traitors_.  A clever idea that I think worked extremely well, though the bunch of very ordinary contestants (a joy in itself) often and continually drew very wrong conclusions from what was happening.  But as this was the first group of contestants they didn‘t have any idea of how it worked and what can go on without them knowing.

Now that all who have watched know what can be done the next lot will be a lot wiser and perhaps work out tactics.  It was at times a frustrating, and at other times an extremely tense and quite uncomfortable watch (the round table especially…).  The final episode was actually (and I can’t believe I’m going to say this) absolutely cracking, just brilliant TV…awesome reality TV for goodness sake.😳

Have to say I really enjoyed it - and Claudia Winkleman was indeed the perfect host with her mix of seriousness, fun, and engagement with the contestants, all delivered with a knowing twinkle in her eyes.😍
		
Click to expand...

US version is available on the iPlayer tomorrow. Hosted by Alan Cummings who is always entertaining. Think it’s in the same castle as the UK series, but not 100% sure.


----------



## rulefan (Yesterday at 10:13 PM)

A Spy Among Friends - ITVX. 3 episodes in. Good story but needs concentration.


----------



## IanM (Yesterday at 10:39 PM)

Been watching "The light in the hall" Channel 4.



Getting very bored now!


----------



## spongebob59 (Yesterday at 10:58 PM)

Three pines,perfect tea time tv.


----------

